# The OFFICIAL Sony KD-34XBR970 34" HDTV Thread...



## cireaasirefan

This is a thread I created where we can discuss the new Sony KD-34XBR970. The new KD-34XBR970 is retailed at an attractive price of $1,199.99. Own a new Sony KD-34XBR970 and want to comment about it, post it here. Thinking of purchasing one, post it here. Enjoy...


----------



## Q of BanditZ

 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=644666 


May want to get the mods to merge these.


----------



## joebxr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cireaasirefan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Replacing the KD-34XBR960, the new KD-34XBR970 is ... The Sony KD-34XBR970 will be the only 34" widescreen CRT TV available in the market (beginning in spring) this year.



Please explain where you got this information from. I have researched substantially and find nothing that indicates the 960 series has been or is being discontinued. I have no doubt it eventually will either cease production or be replaced, but there is no evidence or information leading to that currently.


Same request goes for your insinuation that no one except Sony will offer a 34" CRT come spring. Where is this information coming from? Do you have proof that Toshiba will no longer offer the Orion or other manufactured version of a CRT in the 34" size? Or that any other Manufacturer won't have an offering?


Please provide substantiation of your claims.

Thank you


----------



## briankmonkey

"The Sony KD-34XBR970 will be the only 34" widescreen CRT TV available in the market (beginning in spring) this year."


what about the 960N that is pretty new and also has a Super Fine Pitch tube?


----------



## briankmonkey

the 970 doesn't indicate Super Fine Pitch tube on it anywhere, if it was a replacement (which I highly doubt) that would be a huge downgrade.


----------



## masbama

Uh oh, here we go again...


----------



## MIAsony

What about Zenith? They make 34 inch tube tv's also..


----------



## joebxr




cireaasirefan said:


> It's really hard to say whether the XBR960 is going to be discontinued or not. Sony claims that it will be discontinued......
> 
> 
> We've already discussed before that the MT Picture Displays factory in Troy is closing at spring. Do a search. Toshiba already announced new direct-view CRT models at January, and no new 34" was announced.....QUOTE]
> 
> (1) Where is the proof that Sony said this...provide a link or some real proof!
> 
> (2) Tosh announced no new 34" TV's in Jan, that means nothing. They may just coninue with what they have, or there may be announcements from them or someone else in the future. I just think it is irresponsible to make a bold statement that Sony will be the only Manufacturer, when in reality it is only your opinion.
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I really like reading this forum and getting solid information from the postings...yours continue to be peppered with speculation and personal opinion that you try to pass off as valid insider information. Provide proof and you will get my apology!


----------



## Q of BanditZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIAsony* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What about Zenith? They make 34 inch tube tv's also..



I think it's pretty much all under the LG flag by this point.


http://www.zenith.com/index.asp?url=...asp%3Fcat%3D46 



The last Zenith 34 inch WS I knew of was the c34w37. If you can find it, it's pretty solid at $700-$800 thereabouts.


I have its 4:3 32 inch brother, the Zenith c32v37, in my "home gym" currently. Pretty solid TV's for under a grand, imho. You could do worse.


One thing I have to give Zenith/LG credit for is the design. Specifically, the perfectly flat top that lets you rest a center channel speaker on there without a moment's hesitaiton or worry.



Anyways...


----------



## JohnGZ28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Q of BanditZ* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=644666
> 
> 
> May want to get the mods to merge these.



You and Greenland laid down the rules of the other thread. If they were merged our friend here wouldn't be able to post anything.


----------



## MIAsony

Yeah they are. They have them in Brandsmart USA,a huge electronics strore down here in Miami. They always have them on sale for like 800 with built in hdtv tuner.


----------



## squonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cireaasirefan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is a thread I created where we can discuss the new Sony KD-34XBR970. The new KD-34XBR970 is retailed at an attractive price of $1,199.99. Own a new Sony KD-34XBR970 and want to comment about it, post it here. Thinking of purchasing one, post it here. Enjoy...



waltchan, I'm not trying to start anything or flame you, but I do have a honest question. Why do you feel it incumbent upon you to start a new thread on virtually every model TV that comes out, even if you do not own it nor know anything about it? I really am curious and fascinated by this phenomenon. Can you educate me? Is there some thrill to seeing your "name" first on all those threads? Again, not trying to start anything, just really interested in the why.


----------



## squonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cireaasirefan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good question, it helps the forum more easier to navigate. People would be confused if there are over 50 threads regarding the Sony XBR970. With an official thread, people can save their time navigating through the forum. We don't have an active discussion thread on the Sony XBR970 yet, so here it is.



Hmmm, I understand that, but I guess I'm trying to figure out why its you that starts all these threads.......


----------



## Q of BanditZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIAsony* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah they are. They have them in Brandsmart USA,a huge electronics strore down here in Miami. They always have them on sale for like 800 with built in hdtv tuner.



Not bad. I wouldn't pay much more than that for them, though.


----------



## vader999

Nice to see that Sony HAS brought the 970 back to the website listing. Notice that, to the the disappointment of many, that there have been no improvements or changed specs for this model.


It still looks like a solids set, just no SFP.


----------



## kny3twalker




> Quote:
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by cireaasirefan
> 
> Good question, it helps the forum more easier to navigate. People would be confused if there are over 50 threads regarding the Sony XBR970. With an official thread, people can save their time navigating through the forum. We don't have an active discussion thread on the Sony XBR970 yet, so here it is.
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I understand that, but I guess I'm trying to figure out why its you that starts all these threads.......



I thought about this as well, and wondered why there is an official thread on a TV not available


I would think the first member to own one, would create the official thread or something


----------



## squonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kny3twalker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought about this as well, and wondered why there is an official thread on a TV not available
> 
> 
> I would think the first member to own one, would create the official thread or something



I agree--an owner of the TV, after having used the set for awhile, should create the thread and post his observations about it, so that the thread has some basis in credibility. Now we have threads on TVs that are not out, with no owners of the sets, and so all you get are people posting their speculations. The single biggest time waster to me is wading through a bunch of posts containing nothing but guesses and speculations. Unfortunately, it looks like we're going to have to suffer through a lot more of that because of the apparant carte blanche given to a certain speculator. Makes it that much more difficult for someone like me who's trying to seperate the wheat from the chaff. Looks like we're going to have more chaff to sift through.


Oh well, back to my bedtime story--The Boy Who Cried Wolf--some good lessons in that one....


----------



## squonk

why don't you look at the manual that you just posted above?


----------



## Q of BanditZ

 http://www.sonystyle.com/is-bin/INTE...me=specs&var2= 


One HDMI only.


----------



## Ratman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cireaasirefan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody know if the Sony XBR970 has two HDMI inputs, or still just one?



And you wonder why everyone breaks your chops?


----------



## squonk




cireaasirefan said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joebxr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry, it's all just speculation that I learned from other people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....................
Click to expand...


----------



## jobi wan kenobi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squonk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... Now we have threads on TVs that are not out, with no owners of the sets, and so all you get are people posting their speculations. The single biggest time waster to me is wading through a bunch of posts containing nothing but guesses and speculations....



Since we are posting about being curious (as you did above), I'm wondering why:

-If you know the set hasn't been released

-If you have viewed SonyStyle.com like the rest of us

-If, because of the above 2 statements, you therefore know that this topic will be nothing but the speculation you referred to.


If all of the above is true, then why do you bother reading this topic. You know it will be speculation, therefore it will waste your time as you indicated. I get the feeling that you are not happy about the wasting of time, so why not move on to topics with information of importance/interest to you.


I might be wrong (and if so I apologize) but I don't think you are a moderator on this forum. Therefore it doesn't seem like the weight of deciding which topics are important to the rest of us and which ones aren't is on your shoulders.


I've been lurking here for quite a while now, and to be honest, it seems like sometimes some of you are going out of your way (and spending a lot of time) trying to find excuses for antagonizing WaltChan. Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to defend him. I have no feelings either way towards him or any of you.


So no hard feelings towards anyone, these are just some observations I've been thinking about for a while now.


And just so everyone knows, I don't actually own an HDTV. I just dream about owning one, but am too cheap, so I just lurk here and read about everyone else's experiences!!


----------



## NorthJersey

why would they drop cablcard from this set ?


----------



## Q of BanditZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NorthJersey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> why would they drop cablcard from this set ?



Here's the manual for the HS420: http://www.sonystyle.com/intershopro.../KV34HS420.pdf 



Why am I showing you that?


The exclusion of cable card capability lends further credence to what most of us are believing at this point: The XBR970 is nothing more than a rebadged HS420. The HS420's do not have Cable Card capability and never have.


It wasn't "dropped" at all. It never was on the HS420 and that's all this thing is, with a new coat of paint and the XBR logo.












To my eyes, the manual for the XBR970 and this Hs420 are virtually identical. I believe they're the same TV, or awfully close to it.


To the best of my knowledge, only the XS955 and XBR960 series had Cable Card capabilities.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Q of BanditZ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...To my eyes, the manual for the XBR970 and this Hs420 are virtually identical. I believe they're the same TV, or awfully close to it.
> 
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, only the XS955 and XBR960 series had Cable Card capabilities.



Correct.


I have the 34HS420 - and it has no cablecard, no QAM, no digital tuner of any kind.


This new 970 appears to be a hybrid, some weird combination of essentially the HS420 with a sprinkling of XS features (e.g. digital tuner, enhanced DRC, enhanced stretch mode, imput memory). I suspect the enhancements are all coded and that there's probably no new hardware except the tuners.


I will be watching this new set very closely. If the set actually ships with the advertised features I will be interested in researching whether or not they are features already existing in the HS420 line but not advertised. There's much about the entire Wega line that's similar and common.


I believe we've already heard that some have discovered features on the XS model that we believed to only be on the XBR line - I believe this was discovered when using a Harmony Remote?


Bottom LIne - this is an enhanced HS420 with no SFP tube.


----------



## kny3twalker




> Quote:
> I believe we've already heard that some have discovered features on the XS model that we believed to only be on the XBR line - I believe this was discovered when using a Harmony Remote?



justsc I believe these features were only on early releases of the XS

the owner with the 34" model had one from October and mine the 30" is from November of 04'


other owners with newer build dates could not access these functions AFAIK


----------



## kny3twalker

here are pictures justsc

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post7141478


----------



## biker19

In these days of cutbacks in the CRT market I would think the easiest/cheapest way for Sony to come up with such a TV is to use the existing XS/XBR chassis to start and delete features to save money. It would probably be difficult/expensive to add a tuner to the 420 chassis.


So it could be a rebadged XBR with a 420 tube and features such as cable card removed.


----------



## NorthJersey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Q of BanditZ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's the manual for the HS420: http://www.sonystyle.com/intershopro.../KV34HS420.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I showing you that?
> 
> 
> The exclusion of cable card capability lends further credence to what most of us are believing at this point: The XBR970 is nothing more than a rebadged HS420. The HS420's do not have Cable Card capability and never have.
> 
> 
> It wasn't "dropped" at all. It never was on the HS420 and that's all this thing is, with a new coat of paint and the XBR logo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my eyes, the manual for the XBR970 and this Hs420 are virtually identical. I believe they're the same TV, or awfully close to it.
> 
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, only the XS955 and XBR960 series had Cable Card capabilities.




then why didn't Sony label this as an HS5xxx instead of xbr970. some are going to think this tv is the successor to the xbr960, which has a lot more features than the 970


----------



## Q of BanditZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NorthJersey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> then why didn't Sony label this as an HS5xxx instead of xbr970. some are going to think this tv is the successor to the xbr960, which has a lot more features than the 970



You just answered your own question.


----------



## squonk

20 bucks says "porcupine2" answers this question.


----------



## kny3twalker




> Quote:
> Can anybody tell me the estimate number of pixels or dots in the HS420 tube vs. XBR960 tube? What are the resolutions in each?



65%


----------



## biker19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NorthJersey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> then why didn't Sony label this as an HS5xxx instead of xbr970. some are going to think this tv is the successor to the xbr960, which has a lot more features than the 970



Cause the marketeers need something to do.


If the set has the XBR chip in it, Sony would want to tout that over any other feature.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kny3twalker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> here are pictures justsc
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post7141478



kny3twalker,


Thanks a bunch.


----------



## greenland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cireaasirefan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anybody tell me the estimate number of pixels or dots in the HS420 tube vs. XBR960 tube? What are the resolutions in each?



Walt,


It is still far heavier than the 30inch set you just cancelled for being too heavy. Hoping that less pixels will provide you with an anorexic 34inch set, are you!.


----------



## Ratman

Walter,

Maybe you should be looking for new stand also?


----------



## squonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greenland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Walt,
> 
> 
> It is still far heavier than the 30inch set you just cancelled for being too heavy. Hoping that less pixels will provide you with an anorexic 34inch set, are you!.



see that previous thread for my suggestions on how he could get a heavier set lifted. If he makes it a "group" effort, it may be possible.


----------



## greenland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squonk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> see that previous thread for my suggestions on how he could get a heavier set lifted. If he makes it a "group" effort, it may be possible.



LOL


Seems to me that you may have some new members who are also afflicted with the dreaded condition which I have chosen to name:

WaltChan By Proxy, Syndrome.


----------



## motorhead7319

Ok, i know this is the first time i posted in this thread and I am a "newbie" but i have been reading the 960 threads for awhile and the 970s. The 960 has always been a little spendy for me so i have been leaning towards the 970 if it has the SFP. Well after all the speculation and holding off on buying anything until it is released i figured i would wait to see if the 970 will be SFP. I did call the 800 sony line and asked if the tube will be a SFP and they said yes (I was transferred 2 times to make sure it was for sure). I then sent an email to sony style asking why their website did not reflect this and here is a copy and paste of the email i recieved from them:


According to the product specialist all XBR's have the SFP. Since the KD-34XBR970 is a pre-sale item the specs pdf has not been released yet which explains the absence for the website.


Thank you for choosing Sony Style!


Sony Style Customer Care


----------



## motorhead7319

So one question i have, i know this is missing the cable card and a subwoofer and firewire. Will i miss the firewire? The only thing i will ever have hooked up to this is a HD DVD player with a HDMI input and a HD cable box from the cable company. This tv should be sufficient right?


----------



## kny3twalker

firewire can be used with a HD cable box and a D VHS recorder


and if you think it has the Super Fine Pitch tube, order it, no one here is trying to stop you


but you should know you are putting your money on the CS agents that claim all XBRs have "SFP", and this is not true


only in CRTs and only for two generations 910 and 960


furthermore I am sure what you gain by continuously posting this misinformation over and over

whether you can accept it or not, its misinformation


----------



## motorhead7319

Im not trying to misinform anything i am just saying what i was told. I dont see what it hurts to tell what i was told.


----------



## kny3twalker

it hurts people here cause you are acting like its the truth

and as long as you do that its misinformation rather than a good laugh at the expense of the Sony representatives


----------



## motorhead7319

Im onlyl guilty of what i have been told by sony so if they are lying than thats their fault not mine, And the thing i posted on #48 is indeed what the email said from sony style the exact wording was: _According to the product specialist all XBR's have the SFP. Since the KD-34XBR970 is a pre-sale item the specs pdf has not been released yet which explains the absence for the website._


Thank you for choosing Sony Style!


Sony Style Customer Care


----------



## motorhead7319

So how could i be giving misinformation when that is what sony told me? Then you will have to call them misinformants because it them who told me this.


----------



## motorhead7319

Ok, i officially made a fool of myself, i called the sony style phone number and the guy told me the 970 will not have the SFP so obviously one sony rep has a different story than another so i wish i would have never reported anything. lol


----------



## CCMOO

motorhead,


it's obvious people here are not inclined to believe you. if you have an incident # or case # from your sony style email - post it here. then one of us can call sony and say that they got this email, with this case #. (i'd be happy to make that call, but it would probably be better if it was someone like greenland or someone who flat-out doesn't believe you.)


so, give us the case/incident number, so we can call sony and find out what's what. if you don't have that number, then you're not to be believed.


----------



## joebxr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *motorhead7319* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, i officially made a fool of myself, i called the sony style phone number and the guy told me the 970 will not have the SFP so obviously one sony rep has a different story than another so i wish i would have never reported anything. lol



Do not take it so personally, you thought you had valid information and that's what you went with. The only fault was that people were trying to say don't believe everything a CSR tells you, for a lot of reasons, let's wait and se what's real, but you didn't want to believe it. I promise, if you call again in several days you might get a different answer again. Sad, but that's the way it works.


----------



## motorhead7319

Fine here is the incident number since you dont believe me. #060215-001369


----------



## Stinky-Dinkins

As far as pure picture quality is concerned, is this a step up or a step down from the KD-34XBR960?


----------



## motorhead7319

Yeah i would say without the sfp it is definately less of a tv than the 960.


----------



## motorhead7319

Yeah when i talked to the last csr at sony that told me it does not have it, i asked him why and he said it was because that way they can sell a "high" end tv at an affordable price point for consumers. LOL


----------



## CCMOO

Sony press release this week on xbr970. Nothing about SFP. I think we can move onto other things now.

http://news.sel.sony.com/pressrelease/6482


----------



## julio388

yep, so there it is, no super fine pitch. Why will sony leave it out in their press release? If they were going to have superfine pitch later on. Thats because the cost and reliability issue associated with the superfine tube. There were many problems with the sony sfp technology. Sony decided to stop the research and development of fine tuning this technology. From reading the press release sony mention a new line in their xbr series: non super fine pitch. that means no sfp.


----------



## kny3twalker




> Quote:
> From reading the press release sony mention a new line in their xbr series: non super fine pitch. that means no sfp.





> Quote:
> Sony's New XBR HDTV
> 
> 
> Leading this year's direct-view lineup is the 34-inch 16:9 KD-34XBR970 model with top-of-the-line performance features and advanced picture technologies.
> 
> 
> With such advanced image functions as Digital Reality Creation Multi Function Circuitry® (DRC-MF), CineMotion® inverse 3:2 pulldown, Dynamic Picture processor circuitry, ClearEdge VM and Trinitone® color temperature technology, this HD set delivers stunning picture performance.
> 
> 
> The 1080i native resolution model also features a built-in ATSC 8VSB digital tuner with clear QAM and a NTSC tuner for easy access to high-definition and standard-definition programming. Additionally, the set offers an HDMI (High Definition Multimedia Interface) and two component inputs for connecting other devices, such as an high-definition cable or satellite tuner and a DVD player.



where does it say non super fine pitch

not that I think it includes it, but it does not say those words


----------



## biker19

How would you interpret this news release?

http://news.sel.sony.com/pressrelease/6482 


The XS will soldier on as is or will it be discontinued?


----------



## joebxr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *biker19* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How would you interpret this news release?
> 
> http://news.sel.sony.com/pressrelease/6482
> 
> 
> The XS will soldier on as is or will it be discontinued?



not sure about the XS, but I believe that Sony will continue with some version of the 960 at a price point below current. The reason I say that is

(1) I purchased mine 2 weeks ago from local Sony Authorized dealer ...so I think retail from Sony may drop again

(2) and because of statement in press release:

"There's still plenty of consumer demand for direct-view televisions,''said Tom Evans, vice president of television marketing for Sony Electronics. "They provide people looking to step-up to HD television a great value and for others satisfied with standard definition, an attractive price and solid performance."


I don't believe that a $xxx set will top the line for Sony


(All my opinion and nothing I can support with facts)


----------



## Q of BanditZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kny3twalker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> where does it say non super fine pitch
> 
> not that I think it includes it, but it does not say those words



If they don't bother to mention it anywhere, it's probably not a feature.


----------



## squonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cireaasirefan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where did you get this idea? I find this very hard to believe. Please provide proof.



waltchan asking someone else for proof? That's kind of like Madonna asking someone if they've been checked for STDs, isn't it?


----------



## joebxr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squonk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> waltchan asking someone else for proof? That's kind of like Madonna asking someone if they've been checked for STDs, isn't it?



Hey, hey...leave Madonna out of this....(LOL)


----------



## motorhead7319

joebxr where did you find a deal like that?


----------



## joebxr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *motorhead7319* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> joebxr where did you find a deal like that?



Local store in Syr, NY...not BB or CC


----------



## Riot Nrrrd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joebxr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "There's still plenty of consumer demand for direct-view televisions,'' said Tom Evans, vice president of television marketing for Sony Electronics. "They provide people looking to step-up to HD television a great value and for others satisfied with standard definition, an attractive price and solid performance."



Tom forgot to mention "And it provides people with the most [email protected] picture this side of a $9000 top-of-the-line 61" Plasma display."










(I think this is horrible bait-and-switch on Sony's part. How dare they dub this set an XBR - with a model number higher than the 960, thus implying an "upgrade" - when it doesn't have a Super Fine Pitch tube?!?







)


----------



## Spikem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> 
> I have the 34HS420 - and it has no cablecard, no QAM, no digital tuner of any kind.
> 
> 
> This new 970 appears to be a hybrid, some weird combination of essentially the HS420 with a sprinkling of XS features (e.g. digital tuner, enhanced DRC, enhanced stretch mode, imput memory). I suspect the enhancements are all coded and that there's probably no new hardware except the tuners.
> 
> 
> I will be watching this new set very closely. If the set actually ships with the advertised features I will be interested in researching whether or not they are features already existing in the HS420 line but not advertised. There's much about the entire Wega line that's similar and common.
> 
> 
> I believe we've already heard that some have discovered features on the XS model that we believed to only be on the XBR line - I believe this was discovered when using a Harmony Remote?
> 
> 
> Bottom LIne - this is an enhanced HS420 with no SFP tube.



Can I ask you how you like your HS420? I bought one 2 days ago and, while I'm happy with the purchase, getting the opinion of others is usually a good thing.


Thanks!


----------



## scottsol

According to the February dealer price sheet the XS series is discontinued with the last shipment of products occuring in March. There is no mention of the XBR960N being discontinued.


----------



## scottsol

Sony's number one bullet point for the 960 is this: 16:9 Super Fine Pitch CRT


Sony's number one bullet point for the 970 is this: FD Trinitron® Picture Tube


----------



## kny3twalker




> Quote:
> According to the February dealer price sheet the XS series is discontinued with the last shipment of products occuring in March. There is no mention of the XBR960N being discontinued.



the HS420s are already gone from Sonystyle.com, but the XS remain

this maybe a good sign they will be around for another 6 months or year hopefully


----------



## biker19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kny3twalker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the HS420s are already gone from Sonystyle.com, but the XS remain
> 
> this maybe a good sign they will be around for another 6 months or year hopefully



Technically they can't list anything after 3/1 that doesn't have a tuner. I'm sure there's still plenty of tunerless sets in the pipeline.


----------



## wizzy420




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottsol* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sony's number one bullet point for the 360 is this: 16:9 Super Fine Pitch CRT
> 
> 
> Sony's number one bullet point for the 370 is this: FD Trinitron® Picture Tube



What's a 360? I just checked sonystyle and could not find one, is this a new model?


W


----------



## spongebob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cireaasirefan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just for your convenience, a copy of the Sony KD-34XBR970 owner's manual can be viewed online at:
> 
> http://www.sonystyle.com/intershopro...nersmanual.pdf



Look on page 36. The display shows 1080"P", 16:9!



bob


----------



## doitathome

Both the 970 and 960N specify FD Trinitron® Picture Tube. Where are folks seeing Super Fine Pitch CRT? By my observations of the specs, both these sets have the same CRT. The 960N boast some added features like picture in picture, Memory Stick slot, etc.


----------



## joebxr

From Sony website:

"The cutting edge just got sharper with Sony's new KD-34XBR960N 34" Super Fine Pitch XBR Television. Featuring a 16:9 Super Fine Pitch CRT, Hi-Scan 1080i display, and Digital Reality Creation MultiFunction V1 circuitry, the KD-34XBR960N brings you a true cinema aspect ratio picture that is brighter, sharper and more vivid than ever before."


----------



## kny3twalker




> Quote:
> Both the 970 and 960N specify FD Trinitron® Picture Tube. Where are folks seeing Super Fine Pitch CRT? By my observations of the specs, both these sets have the same CRT. The 960N boast some added features like picture in picture, Memory Stick slot, etc.



well you're wrong, the two TVs use different tubes


----------



## Q of BanditZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kny3twalker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well you're wrong, the two TVs use different tubes



Exactly.


I wonder how many times we're going to go in the same circles in some of these threads?


The 970 does NOT have a Super Fine Pitch tube ! The 960 DOES! The 960 is a superior TV! End of story.


The 970 is a rebaged HS420 with a new coat of paint. That's all there is to it.


----------



## lzzy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greenland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't worry about it. Your very first post exposes such poor details observation skills, that a Super Fine Pitch would be wasted on you.


----------



## kevinkemp2001

Hey Guys

I ran across a few archive articles about the SFP tube. The first SFP TV in the US was the 34XBR910 with 1400 horizontal vice 34XBR800 which was the last of the XBR's Non-SFP had only 847 lines as per test patterns. This was a major selling point as nothing at the time could produce more lines. True technology has changed, but there are no more R&D bucks spent on tubes unless they are for studios use or the "Qualia 015' in Japan. The SFP was developed in 2000 in Japan in the 36DZ900 model. Once the technology was made you tweak it as required, 30 inch TV's require a digital tuner so you put an engineer infront of a monitor with CAD and he makes a space for the tuner and Cable Card. Bet you the same modules or a version are used in all sony TV's. Voila you have the 34XBR960 with minimal costs incurred. Two weeks ago I picked up 2 34XBR960N's on sale for 1199 for the superbowl, he honored my sale since I put money down on them. At the time I looked frantically for the 960N from an authorized seller. Two merchants mentioned they were receiving new 960N's in which told me Sony had tubes left over from Rancho that were in the pipeline. There is still a need for tubes, but not at 1900 bucks since the average consumer would get "something pretty to hang on the wall' for less. The XBR nametag still means something so they could still sell an XBR at 1200 or so, but not the SFP so it was decided to scrap it. They must have liquidated the last series of runs for the 960's so the retaillers who could move them had nice margins to play with.


Thank You


----------



## squonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greenland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't worry about it. Your very first post exposes such poor details observation skills, that a Super Fine Pitch would be wasted on you.



That's not a good way to get out of the gate, is it. Kind of like raising your hand in class to answer that very first question to try to impress, and you completely bomb the answer. Ouch.


----------



## Q of BanditZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squonk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> waltchan asking someone else for proof? That's kind of like Madonna asking someone if they've been checked for STDs, isn't it?




Pretty much.


----------



## scottsol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spongebob* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Look on page 36. The display shows 1080"P", 16:9!
> 
> 
> 
> bob



I didn't even know the Family Channel had HD much less 1080P!


----------



## bear52

Long time lurker - finally registered. I'm trying to decide between a floor model 960n ($1400 w/ full warrenty) a new 970, ($1200) or the 36" 955 4:3 model, also a floor model w/full warrenty for $1200 with stand. Even though the 36" is 4:3, it still looks good in 16:9 and the different formats allow you to zoom to full screen pretty nicely. Someone help me out here with some good logic. Also, besides no SFP for the 970, there is also no PIP or Memory Stick. Thanks in advance.


----------



## scottsol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinkemp2001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey Guys
> 
> I ran across a few archive articles about the SFP tube. The first SFP TV in the US was the 34XBR910 with 1400 horizontal vice 34XBR800 which was the last of the XBR's Non-SFP had only 847 lines as per test patterns. This was a major selling point as nothing at the time could produce more lines. True technology has changed, but there are no more R&D bucks spent on tubes unless they are for studios use or the "Qualia 015' in Japan. The SFP was developed in 2000 in Japan in the 36DZ900 model. Once the technology was made you tweak it as required, 30 inch TV's require a digital tuner so you put an engineer infront of a monitor with CAD and he makes a space for the tuner and Cable Card. Bet you the same modules or a version are used in all sony TV's. Voila you have the 34XBR960 with minimal costs incurred. Two weeks ago I picked up 2 34XBR960N's on sale for xxxx for the superbowl, he honored my sale since I put money down on them. At the time I looked frantically for the 960N from an authorized seller. Two merchants mentioned they were receiving new 960N's in which told me Sony had tubes left over from Rancho that were in the pipeline. There is still a need for tubes, but not at 1900 bucks since the average consumer would get "something pretty to hang on the wall' for less. The XBR nametag still means something so they could still sell an XBR at 1200 or so, but not the SFP so it was decided to scrap it. They must have liquidated the last series of runs for the 960's so the retaillers who could move them had nice margins to play with.
> 
> 
> Thank You



The standard dealer cost for the 960 as of last week was the same as it was 6 months ago. It's possible Sony made some deals with certain dealers, but I doubt it.

Sony is notorioulsy bad about keeping their dealers up to date. So Sony' first (and so far only) communique to independent dealers about the 970 simply listed the model number, price and estimated ship date. A dealers first reaction- assuming the 970 was a direct replacement for the 960- would prompt them to unload the 960s before the 970 came out. In light of the facts, I would expect the "great sell off" to stop.


----------



## Alan Gouger

Please read the rules. Do not mention street price please.

MSRP only.


Thank you.


----------



## Artwood

Mr. Alan Gouger: How much would the MSRP be for an autographed picture of yourself? I'd put it beside by PC. You are one of my heroes!


----------



## Stinky-Dinkins

I bought several head shots from an Alan Gouger authorized dealer for around 300 a pop.


----------



## greenland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stinky-Dinkins* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I bought several head shots from an Alan Gouger authorized dealer for around 300 a pop.



That better not be a street price. Observe the rules. MSRP only.


----------



## montanacamper

I am buying a new tv and need advice, in basic English. You would all laugh at my current tv so this is a huge upgrade for me.


Should I get the BR960 or the BR970? Again, just the basics because I don't know, or want to know, all of the details.


Thanks!!


----------



## RWetmore




> Quote:
> Should I get the BR960 or the BR970? Again, just the basics because I don't know, or want to know, all of the details.



No contest. Get the XBR960 while you still can. It's better because it has 65% more detail than the 970.


----------



## kny3twalker

XBR960 is far superior to the XBR970


----------



## briankmonkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kny3twalker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I heard Walter Chan is the man in charge of R&D on these TVs, is this true? or just speculation?
> 
> 
> I just thought it would be cool, if the product designer was the one that started this thread!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> one thing though, I heard he was gay, so he is very sensitive, becareful what you say




post like this make these boards less enjoyable to many. Please don't post here anymore.


----------



## Alan Gouger

Most people wanting my picture want it with a target in the center


----------



## kny3twalker




> Quote:
> Most people wanting my picture want it with a target in the center



you are correct, I do not want a picture that badly, but maybe a deletion of this thread would not be bad


----------



## joebxr

There have been several falsehoods claiming the 34XBR970 is the replacement for the 34XBR960(N). I think it is clear by what is posted on Sony's website that actually it is a direct replacement for the 34HS420N as as been stated by several people.



QUOTED from SONY WEBSITE:

*"34" Hi-Scan® FD Trinitron® WEGA® TV KV-34HS420N


HDTV monitor (tuner required for HD reception)

Widescreen 16:9 Aspect Ratio

Hi-Scan 1080i Display

DRC Digital Reality Creation Multi-Function Circuitry

CineMotion® Reverse 3-2 Pulldown technology


Discontinued. Upgrade to the digital XBR® model for the same price. "*


----------



## Q of BanditZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joebxr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There have been several falsehoods claiming the 34XBR970 is the replacement for the 34XBR960(N). I think it is clear by what is posted on Sony's website that actually it is a direct replacement for the 34HS420N as as been stated by several people.
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTED from SONY WEBSITE:
> 
> *"34" Hi-Scan® FD Trinitron® WEGA® TV KV-34HS420N
> 
> 
> HDTV monitor (tuner required for HD reception)
> 
> Widescreen 16:9 Aspect Ratio
> 
> Hi-Scan 1080i Display
> 
> DRC Digital Reality Creation Multi-Function Circuitry
> 
> CineMotion® Reverse 3-2 Pulldown technology
> 
> 
> Discontinued. Upgrade to the digital XBR® model for the same price. "*




Thank you, Joe. It's always nice to read CONCRETE facts and information around here vs. wild guesses and speculations that at least one notorious individual insists on doing on a regular basis.


----------



## joebxr

I find it interesting that Sony has specifically "discontinued" the 420N, but there was no mention or indication of the XRB960N being dropped from the lineup, discontinued or replaced???? Could there be something in the works, or have they just chosen to abandon their flagship because of low cost competitors. Seems that they always were selling out of the 960 series, selling as many as they made....never a problem with leftover inventory. Wonder if they really have elected not to continue with a true SPF flagship or replacement.


----------



## Ratman

Probably cost cutting measures and the sunsetting of CRT production.


----------



## Artwood

Sony is afraid that they'll sell less Flat panel LCD sets because the 34XBR960N makes them look pathetic!


----------



## christophersj

Although the model number sounds like a demotion, I believe that this is the brand new replacement fro the 960. I'm finding it difficult to see it any other way.


The KD-34XS955N . Check it out at sonystyle(dot)com


Any opinions?


-Christopher Johnson


----------



## kny3twalker

its been around for nearly as long as the XBR960 and they both got the N added to their model number at the same time


but yeah its the new top of the line CRT, at least while Sony still makes them


----------



## christophersj

Is there any reason to think that the KD-34XS955N has a tube of lesser quality than the 960 had? I am having trouble finding any differences other than the lack of a FireWire port.


-Christopher Johnson


----------



## kny3twalker

the XBR960/960N also has Twinview, and an adjustable(or Customizable DRC) and 2 year warranty


the tube is the same


----------



## Koons

Having established that the 960 has a SFP, justifying presumably its higher cost over its 970 "descendant": what happens if something happens to the SFP on a 960? Can it be replaced these days?


----------



## Q of BanditZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artwood* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sony is afraid that they'll sell less Flat panel LCD sets because the 34XBR960N makes them look pathetic!



Truer words have rarely been written.


----------



## paulnccu

folks:

i have an xbr960...does anyone know if it is QAM capable (and is there anyone who can also tell me what QAM-capable is/does?) thanks...


----------



## Q of BanditZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paulnccu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> folks:
> 
> i have an xbr960...does anyone know if it is QAM capable (and is there anyone who can also tell me what QAM-capable is/does?) thanks...



Yes.


Plug your cable straight from the wall to the TV. Voila. SD and HD are yours.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quadrat...ude_modulation


----------



## Koons

Plug your cable straight from the wall to the TV. Voila. SD and HD are yours.





Do you mean that there is no need for an HD box from the cable company?


----------



## Q of BanditZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Koons* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you mean that there is no need for an HD box from the cable company?



Correct, to a point.


You will probably get some, if not most of your networks in HD, and channels 2-78, but obviously if you want Premium material (HBO, Showtime, etc. etc ) you would still need the box or a cable card for that.


In my case, I get Fox, ABC, and CBS in HD right through the QAM tuner and the cable without any box or cable card. I'm also getting 2-78.


NBC is the straggler. I have no idea when I'm ever going to get that in HD...


----------



## kny3twalker

unencrypted QAM will only get you the locals most likely everything else is just analogue cable


if you do get other digital cable or HD channels, consider yourself lucky


otherwise you need a cable card or a HD box


----------



## theanimala

There's been a lot of bashing of the XBR970 product to make it sound like crap, which I doubt that it will. I do agree that it is misleading to label the set an XBR set, especially when the previous model kills it. But they are asking a much smaller dollar amount, so it's not all bad.


Over two years ago when I bought my 34XBR910, I really debated between it and the non-XBR model. I mean, until then, the old XBR tube was the HS series tube. I remember seeing the first 34" XBR tube at The Wiz for $9,999 and being amazed at the picture quality. The 34HS410 is essentially the same set, just much less expensive. I couldn't believe that no matter how great that picture was, that Sony was able to come out with the SFP and increase the quality that much. I was really stuck, but when I bought my set I had a great deal on the XBR, and at that time it came with the matching stand for free (which I was going to purchase anyway), making the price only $150 more for the XBR. Natually I went for it.


I guess I'm just trying to say that the XBR970 isn't going to be garbage, just not as good as the XBR910/960. For what people are going to be paying for it, I'm sure that they will be getting their money's worth.


----------



## lzzy

True, although this forum is littered with video perfectionist such as my self who are willing to pay a premium for the best possible picture. And who don't like settling for second best.


----------



## Artwood

I don't think it's garbage--it's better than that--I would say that it is on the flea market junk for sale level!


----------



## Q of BanditZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artwood* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't think it's garbage--it's better than that--I would say that it is on the flea market junk for sale level!



Ouch! Harsh!


C'mon man, The HS420 is a solid TV. That's all this thing really is.


----------



## mapson

The main issue is Sony sticking XBR in the model. Drop that off and no one will complain or open yet another 970 thread. This 970 will be a nice tv. Not on the same level as the XBR or the XS but still fully loaded with a hd tuner, 34" 16:9 screen, Sony name. Very decent and can still potentially blow off any competitor within it's category.


----------



## biker19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mapson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Very decent and can still potentially blow off any competitor within it's category.



There's no potential about it - no one else will be making a 34" tube anymore.


----------



## jet757f

I am new to this site. I am way behind on the new HDTV technology since I have been very happy with my Sony XBR100 which I bought in 1995. Now it has broke and dont think it can be fixed.


I started looking for a new TV in the 32" size. After looking at plasma, lcd and tube I found that I like the 34xbr960 or 34xs960. I went to the Sony site and yes it is very confusing since the 34xbr970 does look like the logical replacement. After careful reading I realize that that it is actually a lesser model. Does not have the superfine crt.



BestBuy still has the 34xbr960 for sale at $200 off. I notice that the one on display has a lot of snow in the picture and not so clear. The salesman told me that is cause they are hooked up to coax cable instead of component cable. That makes no sense to me.


My question is if I just hook this TV up to a regular Cox cable box will I get a snowy unclear picture? Do I need to upgrade to HD cable on all my stations to get a clear picture?? If so what would be required??


I just wanted to find out before I jump into this........


Thansk in advance


----------



## kny3twalker

they split the signal so many times at best buy and using higher quality connections on the TV will make a difference for DVDs, digital cable/satellite, etc....


but analogue cable should be connected directly to the TV via coax


the picture should be fine, I have even been quite happy with analogue over the air when I am more than 5 feet from my KD-30XS955


but its not a source a use often, my analogue cable does look good though too, unless you start stretching or zooming the picture


my directv service seems to look much better when using widezoom, or zoom


----------



## golferadam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jet757f* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am new to this site. I am way behind on the new HDTV technology since I have been very happy with my Sony XBR100 which I bought in 1995. Now it has broke and dont think it can be fixed.
> 
> 
> I started looking for a new TV in the 32" size. After looking at plasma, lcd and tube I found that I like the 34xbr960 or 34xs960. I went to the Sony site and yes it is very confusing since the 34xbr970 does look like the logical replacement. After careful reading I realize that that it is actually a lesser model. Does not have the superfine crt.
> 
> 
> 
> BestBuy still has the 34xbr960 for sale at $200 off. I notice that the one on display has a lot of snow in the picture and not so clear. The salesman told me that is cause they are hooked up to coax cable instead of component cable. That makes no sense to me.
> 
> 
> My question is if I just hook this TV up to a regular Cox cable box will I get a snowy unclear picture? Do I need to upgrade to HD cable on all my stations to get a clear picture?? If so what would be required??
> 
> 
> I just wanted to find out before I jump into this........
> 
> 
> Thansk in advance




Your picture connecting from regular Cox cable box will probably be better on a tube (i.e. 34xbr960) than an LCD or plasma.


----------



## SecretIons

I have spoken to a Customer Service Representative at SONY, and have been informed that the 970 and 960(N) have the same exact tube...Super Fine Pitch...and that the differenced between the two are as follows: the 970 has 1)no cable card slot, 2)no i-link port, 3) no memory stick slot, 4)no twin tuner blah blah...and there was something that the 970 has that the 960 does not, but I can't remember...I'll post again, as I am about to call them again. Hopefully, I will speak with someone different this time, and they will either affirm or contradict what the last person told me...


----------



## mapson

Here we go again. CS rep gave you misinformed info. Go to the website, all the models that have SFP show it in the description AND in the manual, the 970 does not have it in the descriptions or the manual. Look in the manual and check, I already did for the 955 and the 970. No SFP detailed in the 970, specifically addressed in the 955 manual. No matter what CS or any salesperson says, it' not on paper so it's doesn't count. No need asking CS, while they try to be helpful, 970 doesn't have SFP unless it slipped through completely in the manual and on the website.


It's not a bad tv, just inferior to the 955(N) and the 960(N) models.


Once we see this in person, it will end the debate once and for all.


----------



## SecretIons

Alright, KIDZ...Here it is...the ultimate comparison of the high end Sony 34" CRTs.


KD-34XBR960N - still Sony's top-of-the-line CRT, upgrade from the KD-34XBR960...the only difference being an anti-glare coating on the CRT itself...this the ONLY difference


KD-34XS955N - upgrade from the KD-34XS955...just as with the 960 and 960N, the ONLY difference between the 955 and 955N is the anti-glare coating...this is Sony's second best CRT. The differences between the 955 and 960 (besides the colors of the sets) ARE found in their features, but BOTH MODELS are equipped with Sony's Super Fine Pitch CRT. The 960 offers these features that the 955 does not: 1)multi-image driver (responsible for the twin view feature which enables you to watch two different programs in two different windows side by side simultaneously) 2)i-link port 3)DRC Palette, which enables the user to further adjust the picture quality balance between "real life" and "clarity" (this feature is found in the Advanced Video Features menu).


KD-34XBR970 - if you are looking for a Super Fine Pitch CRT, look elsewhere...the 970 is a serious downgrade from the 960. No cable card slot, no multi image driver, no i-link, no memory stick viewer, no scrolling index... and did I mention NO SUPER FINE PITCH CRT? In comparison with the 960 and 955, the number of features this tv doesn't have outnumbers the number of features that it does have. With the non-XBR XS955 out-powering this set, it makes me wonder what warranted the XBR label on the 970. Very peculiar.


NOTE: The only reason I listed the KD-34XBR970 is to clear up any misunderstandings about whether or not it is a replacement for the 960...IT'S NOT. As previously stated, the KD-34XS955 is far superior to the KD-34XBR970.


I hope this information helps someone out.


Dan


----------



## SecretIons

Sorry about that...wasn't trying to misinform, but I did call and speak with another rep, and she confirms what you said, as well as providing me with the exact differences between all three models, as you will see in my last post.


Dan


----------



## mapson

I know you were not trying to misinform, it is just that ever since the 970 was announced, there have been some speculations and even members that were told it DID have the SFP by Sony CS which led to many threads and debates on this one single model.


----------



## cnbuck

Forgive me for deviating from the subject at hand, this is semi-relevant:


I am looking to get a CRT HDTV for my father and have the choices narrowed to the Sony KD-34XS955N ($1700 w/SFP) and the Sony KD-34XBR970 ($1200 w/o SFP). I understand the most salient difference between the two models is the XS955N's inclusion of Super Fine Pitch technology for improved picture. However, I have been warned (and CNET's user reviews of the discontinued XBR960 is teeming with reports of sub-par reliability) that the Super Fine Pitch is prone to breakdown. I want to get the best picture (even if it means paying an additional $500) without burdening my dad with a 200 pound albatross. Does anyone have experience with a SFP tv (e.g. XBR960, XS955N) or believe SFP to have no adverse effect on reliability? Any input or recommendation would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kny3twalker

I do not think the tube is causing any problems related to reliability


the users(or was it the reviewers, cannot remember) on Cnet gave the TV a 8.1, thats the best score of any TV they reviewed


anyways, I think the problem is most people only go to Cnet to complain, when the set is perfect you never hear from them


also you do not know what kind of problems the 970 may have, it certainly will be a step down from the XBR960 and XS955s and may even be down from the HS420s if their reliability is called info question


definitely get your father the KD-34XS955, subwoofer, cable card slot, memory card slot, stretch options for HD content, just to name a few features the XS955 has over the XBR970 (you already mention SFP tube)


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cnbuck* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Forgive me for deviating from the subject at hand, this is semi-relevant:
> 
> 
> I am looking to get a CRT HDTV for my father and have the choices narrowed to the Sony KD-34XS955N ($1700 w/SFP) and the Sony KD-34XBR970 ($1200 w/o SFP). I understand the most salient difference between the two models is the XS955N's inclusion of Super Fine Pitch technology for improved picture. However, I have been warned (and CNET's user reviews of the discontinued XBR960 is teeming with reports of sub-par reliability) that the Super Fine Pitch is prone to breakdown. I want to get the best picture (even if it means paying an additional $500) without burdening my dad with a 200 pound albatross. Does anyone have experience with a SFP tv (e.g. XBR960, XS955N) or believe SFP to have no adverse effect on reliability? Any input or recommendation would be greatly appreciated.



There is much more to a tv with a SFP tube than just the crt. It's a system-wide high fidelity solution, a significant step up from the lesser models. And when Sony stamps an XBR badge on a tv the buyer can expect something very special. This also holds true for the "XS" badged sets.


The monitor part of the tv, the non-tube electronics, are specific to the XS and the XBR, and different from the HS series which I have. The problem here is that Sony is stuck with having to comply with the DTV Transition Law regarding ATSC tuners. The drop dead date was March 1st. So they "discontinued" the HS420 and magically announced the XBR970. But if you look at the specs, there's very little XBR type features in the 970. Besides lacking the SFP tube, it lacks the advanced DRC, memory and cable card capability, no sub woofer, etc. It's as if they added a tuner and painted the chassis of an HS420 a darker grade of grey. That's it! Oh, and stuck an XBR badge on it. But they knew that consumers are smart enough that they couldn't charge XBR prices for this tv, so it's basically the same price as the HS420.


In my opinion, putting an XBR badge on this set is a farce. There is nothing special about this set that deserves this badge.


If it's at all possible, get the XS955 while you can. At today's prices it's a steal.


----------



## lzzy

Not to mention the XBR's premium warranty, read the top right ! http://www.sonystyle.com/intershopro..._20Card_04.pdf


----------



## cnbuck

Thank you all for the advice and insight. I'll try to snatch an 34XS955N as soon as I can. 'Tis a shame they're discontinuing their SFP televisions when, quality-wise, it's still king. Is Sony moving away from SFP because they figure too few (who are in the market for CRT) are willing to spend $1500+?


----------



## rossl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cnbuck* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the advice and insight. I'll try to snatch an 34XS955N as soon as I can. 'Tis a shame they're discontinuing their SFP televisions when, quality-wise, it's still king. Is Sony moving away from SFP because they figure too few (who are in the market for CRT) are willing to spend $1500+?



Are they making them any more? I can't find one locally.


----------



## biker19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cnbuck* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the advice and insight. I'll try to snatch an 34XS955N as soon as I can. 'Tis a shame they're discontinuing their SFP televisions when, quality-wise, it's still king. Is Sony moving away from SFP because they figure too few (who are in the market for CRT) are willing to spend $1500+?



Exactly. Sony's own 32" LCDs are getting to that price range and most folks opt to get that instead of some 200lb huge box - granted, with a better pciture. Between a $1500 tube and a $1500 LCD I bet Sony makes more money on the LCD (even when they have to get the screen from Samsung).


----------



## biker19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rossl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are they making them any more? I can't find one locally.



Nope, Sony refurb center or some left over somewhere. In the 34" size the 970 is the only one left and I'd guess for a year at most.


----------



## sharpZZZ

I saw the XBR970 on display today at a small electronic retailer in the mall. I looked closely at the screen and it does not come with a super fine pitch tube. It's the same tube found in the HS.


----------



## HDTiVo

I know there is no cable card slot, but the tuner is described as:


Tuner: NTSC, ATSC, 8VSB with Clear QAM

http://www.sonystyle.com/is-bin/INTE...me=specs&var2= 


So doesn't it tune unencrypted cable HD/DTV signals?


----------



## biker19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTiVo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know there is no cable card slot, but the tuner is described as:
> 
> 
> Tuner: NTSC, ATSC, 8VSB with Clear QAM
> 
> http://www.sonystyle.com/is-bin/INTE...me=specs&var2=
> 
> 
> So doesn't it tune unencrypted cable HD/DTV signals?



Yes, it does - they shouldn't have thrown that "8VSB with Clear" text in there - it'll just confuse people.


----------



## hidesertforester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTiVo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know there is no cable card slot, but the tuner is described as:
> 
> 
> Tuner: NTSC, ATSC, 8VSB with Clear QAM
> 
> http://www.sonystyle.com/is-bin/INTE...me=specs&var2=
> 
> 
> So doesn't it tune unencrypted cable HD/DTV signals?



Not having a CableCard slot greatly decreases the value of a QAM tuner, IMHO. In order to get the expanded basic channels with sound on my Comcast cable I had to get a CC for my 960. I wanted to use the HDMI input for my Oppo DVD player and didn't want no stinkin' STB.


----------



## Mick77

Got the last one in Kansas City this last week. Super glad I did. Using the hmdi connection on the 8300HD DVR box, just awesome HD. If you can find one better get it now.


----------



## kny3twalker




> Quote:
> It's OFFICIAL...No Super Fine Pitch Tube...
> 
> I saw the XBR970 on display today at a small electronic retailer in the mall. I looked closely at the screen and it does not come with a super fine pitch tube. It's the same tube found in the HS.



cause you say it, it must be true, right?

well if you cannot be even honest about your name and who you are, then that logic, above, is probably flawed


really I think my point is, it was official long before you saw the Sony TV and what features it has,

furthermore I doubt Sony even cares if you see one, unless you are going to buy one, with real US money and then actually keep it


----------



## SurfingMatt27

Where's his thread he created?He must have deleted it in spite the MODs would find the real truth about him


----------



## Dregan

This TV is available now, how come no one has settled the debate officaialy, haven't seen any reviews, comments on picture quality or anything. anyway my local sears was sold out, already pre paid for the 970 model and i will have it next week. Was 1199.99 and ended up being almost 1300 with tax. I have no idea how it compares to the 960, the only thing i know about crt tv's is what i have read here, i just knew that a tube based hdtv is what i wanted, as all i do is watch movies and play my xbox 360. I will say i first bought a samsung slimfit 30" and was very unhappy with the PQ, xbox 360 games where very dark and hard to see, movies looked fine. but thats about it, my old set was a 27" Sony wega and i was always pleased with the PQ it offered even though it was only a standard TV. so this new 970 should be very decent upgrade. I will still like to see some coments on people have this set, and how they feel about it, compared to other sets in the same catagory


----------



## theanimala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dregan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This TV is available now, how come no one has settled the debate officaialy, haven't seen any reviews, comments on picture quality or anything. anyway my local sears was sold out, already pre paid for the 970 model and i will have it next week. Was 1199.99 and ended up being almost 1300 with tax. I have no idea how it compares to the 960, the only thing i know about crt tv's is what i have read here, i just knew that a tube based hdtv is what i wanted, as all i do is watch movies and play my xbox 360. I will say i first bought a samsung slimfit 30" and was very unhappy with the PQ, xbox 360 games where very dark and hard to see, movies looked fine. but thats about it, my old set was a 27" Sony wega and i was always pleased with the PQ it offered even though it was only a standard TV. so this new 970 should be very decent upgrade. I will still like to see some coments on people have this set, and how they feel about it, compared to other sets in the same catagory



This TV is still going to rock. Until the XBR910 came out, there was no SFP screen, and previous XBR's used this same tube. It will still look excellent and kill the other tube brands out there, just not as much as the 910/960 did.


----------



## GS kid

I just helped my friend bring his home last Saturday. He got his for $1099 + $100 for the 3-year in home service.



I have the Sony 34xbr800, which is basically the previous non-super fine pitch XBR version of this that I got in Nov. 2002.


Mine has no built-in digital tuner and is DVI instead of HDMI.


I didn't look close at the set, as we got to playing my Xbox 360 on it quick like to test the set out, but it appears from Sony's specs on the Sony site and from your comments here that, it doesn't have a memory stick slot (mine does), adjustable DRC (mine does), or cable card slot (mine doesn't either).


I didn't really get a chance to adjust his tv, but out of the box.... it seemed a hair darker picture then I remember mine being the day I got it. I'm sure it just needs the settings tweaked.


A lot of the menu functions are the same as mine, but they are laid out differently menu wise. The menu is a vertical layout and mine is a horizontal layout.


Also... the menus are smaller and higher res then mine. I like mine much better. Easier to see.


The only time I see high res menus on my set is when I choose the memory stick button on the remote and bring up it's own menu.



Something they skimped on with the 970 is the remote. Not a total shock considering it's $1100 cheaper price tag then I got mine. It's a step down from mine, which has the rubber joystick in the middle of it and I think the XBR 910/960 inherited it from mine.



One advantage my 800 and this 970 have over the super fine pitch sets is more brightness at a given level due to SFP's smaller Trinitron screen holes. You have to crank it up twice as high just to get it to the same brightness as the 800/970 set at normal/moderate levels.


The 910 with SFP came out a mere 6 months after mine and I would have waited had I known it was coming. But I am really happy about the brightness advantage of my screen, so I'm not so mad about it anymore.




Now for my big complaint about the 970. It's pretty much lack of useful handles to lift and move it. This set is so front-heavy that it really needed some good handles.


If anybody has seen the handles on the 34xbr800 I have, they are the best I've ever seen on a direct-view tube set! Just an absolute lifters dream!


The 800 has ample ergonomicly designed places to put your hands at the front-sides and the back-sides of the set. They are smooth, cupped handles that your hands just slide right into and envelop your hands like a glove. Much needed when you are lifting a 220lb set. All you need is 2 people for the 800.


The front-side handles have nice spring-loaded doors on them so the handles disappear and you get a nice flush look to it.


So you have been warned. Get 3 people to lift the 970.........2 on the sides and 1 directly in front of the tube to keep it from tipping cuz it's so front heavy and there's no real handles that will allow 2 people to move it safely without great risk.



Otherwise..... it's a great set at a great price.


----------



## Dregan

Thats really kewl, thanks for the reply, sounds like its a great tv, the one thing you mention that got my attention is the brightness, wich is one reason i hated the samsung set i first bought, games like oblivion on xbox 360 when in caves the set was total black, could not see a thing, and i alwase liked my low res normal 27" sony trinatron , at least it reproduced good colors and brightness and contrast, something that the samsung slimfit did not, cant wait till my 970 gets here. i could have bought 51 rear projection for the same price, but it only did 480p or 1080i, and i wanted 720p for my xbox 360 games. not to mention the PQ on rear projectors just looked awfull, people i talked to couldn't notice it, but when you been a pc gamer for over 20 years and use to looking at a high rez pc screen you notice when a tv set has a crap picture very easly


----------



## ecarlisle

Hey guys, this is my first post! I purchased the XBR970 direct from Sony and received it on Tuesday. I was looking for a HDTV with superb picture quality as opposed to the coolness factor most people go for with a LCD. And I knew a Tube despite how heavy it is has better picture quality and deeper blacks than any LCD in the price range I was looking for. And so I decided on the XBR970, but I kind of wished I purchased the XBR960 after reading so much about the Super Fine Pitch on this forum, but as I said before that TV is alittle out of my price range anyway.


Anyways, my main reason for posting is to ask those who know and who have the XBR970 what are the recommended picture settings #'s I should set my tv to for picture, brightness, color, hue, color temp, sharpness, clear edge vm & advanced settings? I want the best quality life-like picture I can get. Thank you very much for any help you may give me!!!


Well, I hope you are all enjoying your new tv as much as I am. Oh yeah, and in case anything happened to it, I got the 2yr extended warrany from Sony. I thought that was a good idea! Now I just have to get digital cable so I can get those HDTV stations I want!!!


Eric


----------



## biker19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecarlisle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now I just have to get digital cable so I can get those HDTV stations I want!!!



Why wait - throw some rabbit ears onto the antenna input and enjoy some of the local OTA HD - that's one of the points of the 970 - built in ATSC tuner.


Also, if you already have cable, you'll probably be pleasantly surprised to find a number of HD channels in the clear by hooking the cable coax directly to the TV - that's what the built in QAM tuner is for.


----------



## ecarlisle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *biker19* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why wait - throw some rabbit ears onto the antenna input and enjoy some of the local OTA HD - that's one of the points of the 970 - built in ATSC tuner.
> 
> 
> Also, if you already have cable, you'll probably be pleasantly surprised to find a number of HD channels in the clear by hooking the cable coax directly to the TV - that's what the built in QAM tuner is for.



I really was thinking about using the OTA attenna that is built in to the tv, but then I realized I'd only be able to get 3-4 local channels only where I live. And, I couldn't pick up any anyway without purchasing an indoor antenna to connect to it. I already tried that. And really to be honest with you, I want to be able to watch ESPN and movie channels in HD, so thats why I'm going go with the Digital Cable option instead. Also with my digital cable HD box, I'll also get DVR; which is an added bonus! Thanks for the insight though. Do you have any optimum picture settings I could use with the TV? Thanks!


----------



## Dregan

Does this tv display a true 720p ? it says inthe manual it supports 480i 480p 720p and 1080i and says nothing about upscaling a 720p source to a 1080i native rez. so that does that mean the set has 720p and 1080i native ? i hope so because i would much rather play xbox 360 games in there native 720p mode.


----------



## ecarlisle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dregan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does this tv display a true 720p ? it says inthe manual it supports 480i 480p 720p and 1080i and says nothing about upscaling a 720p source to a 1080i native rez. so that does that mean the set has 720p and 1080i native ? i hope so because i would much rather play xbox 360 games in there native 720p mode.



The native resolution is 1080i. So it will upconvert 720p to 1080i automatically. Why would you rather play games in 720p? Isn't 1080i a better resolution for games than 720p? I still have to find a Xbox 360 myself... Although I can now say I have an HDTV to be able to play the 360 when I finally am able to find one!


----------



## tehman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecarlisle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The native resolution is 1080i. So it will upconvert 720p to 1080i automatically. Why would you rather play games in 720p? Isn't 1080i a better resolution for games than 720p? I still have to find a Xbox 360 myself... Although I can now say I have an HDTV to be able to play the 360 when I finally am able to find one!


----------



## Dregan

because xbox 360 games are native 720p, progressive mode run at 60fps, interlace modes run at 30fps, and progressive modes result in a shaper image even though 1080i is more lines of resolution, I think the sony 970 does do a true 720p mode, it would explain why it has a xbr tag, many people stated that it does not have a super fine pitch tube and dont know why it deservs a XBR tag. well 720p mode would explain it, as very few crt sets can do a 720p mode native

and who ever said that all crt tubes are only 1080i is wrong, its just the majorty of crt tubes only do 480p - 540p or 1080i. If you read threw the 970 manual it says nothing about upscaling a 720p source to 1080i where the 960 manual says it does upscale to its native rez i belive.


This is directly from the 970 manual


720p (HD) Provides 720 lines of resolution, Displays images using progressive scanning, which transmits each line from top to bottom.


Dosent that mean the set actully does a true 720p native ? or is the manual lieing


----------



## ecarlisle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dregan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> because xbox 360 games are native 720p, progressive mode run at 60fps, interlace modes run at 30fps, and progressive modes result in a shaper image even though 1080i is more lines of resolution, I think the sony 970 does do a true 720p mode, it would explain why it has a xbr tag, many people stated that it does not have a super fine pitch tube and dont know why it deservs a XBR tag. well 720p mode would explain it, as very few crt sets can do a 720p mode native
> 
> and who ever said that all crt tubes are only 1080i is wrong, its just the majorty of crt tubes only do 480p - 540p or 1080i. If you read threw the 970 manual it says nothing about upscaling a 720p source to 1080i where the 960 manual says it does upscale to its native rez i belive.
> 
> 
> This is directly from the 970 manual
> 
> 
> 720p (HD) Provides 720 lines of resolution, Displays images using progressive scanning, which transmits each line from top to bottom.
> 
> 
> Dosent that mean the set actully does a true 720p native ? or is the manual lieing



Yeah, I know it lists 720p in the manual but from what I've read everywhere, its 1080i native. So doesn't that mean it will upscale 720p? I could be wrong. It would be nice if it could run at 720p. Anybody else know anything?


----------



## cam bam

Accepting 720p and displaying 720p are two different things. All crt's display at 1080i, plain and simple. Some crt's accept 720p but sample to 1080i. Which is a crt's native resolution.


It's no different then LCD and DLP RPTV's that accept 1080i, just because they accept 1080i doesn't mean that is what it displays, because they are 720p displays.


----------



## Dregan

Ok but why would the manual detail excatly what a progressive display is, 1080i is not progressive. It says 720p (HD) Provides 720 lines of resolution, Displays images using progressive scanning, which transmits each line from top to bottom. it dosent say jack about taking that source and resampling it to 1080i. if it does not display what it says it does then its false advertisment isnt it ? They should be clear on crap like this


----------



## Dregan

so anyway if it turns out to be that way, most new xbox 360 games offer rendering at 1080i, so i could feed the set a true 1080i single and not lose any detail from resampling. however xbox 360 is lot like a pc when cranking up the rez, it can give peformance issues with frame rates under a heavyer work load, or i can feed it s 720p single and let the set resample and lose fine detail but less of a work load on the xbox 360, course its only a few games that you will notice, oblivion comes to mind as its a extemly demading game that suffers from low frame rates even under native 720p settings


----------



## Artwood

I think you have to be in oblivion to understand such esoteric mysteries!


----------



## Q of BanditZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dregan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so anyway if it turns out to be that way, most new xbox 360 games offer rendering at 1080i, so i could feed the set a true 1080i single and not lose any detail from resampling. however xbox 360 is lot like a pc when cranking up the rez, it can give peformance issues with frame rates under a heavyer work load, or i can feed it s 720p single and let the set resample and lose fine detail but less of a work load on the xbox 360, course its only a few games that you will notice, oblivion comes to mind as its a extemly demading game that suffers from low frame rates even under native 720p settings



For best results:


It doesn't make sense to set your DVD players or game systems to anything other than your TV's native resolution, which, in the case of any CRT tube, is 1080i.


----------



## ecarlisle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Q of BanditZ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For best results:
> 
> 
> It doesn't make sense to set your DVD players or game systems to anything other than your TV's native resolution, which, in the case of any CRT tube, is 1080i.



That's what I was thinking the whole time.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecarlisle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Anyways, my main reason for posting is to ask those who know and who have the XBR970 what are the recommended picture settings #'s I should set my tv to for picture, brightness, color, hue, color temp, sharpness, clear edge vm & advanced settings? I want the best quality life-like picture I can get. Thank you very much for any help you may give me!!!
> 
> 
> Well, I hope you are all enjoying your new tv as much as I am. Oh yeah, and in case anything happened to it, I got the 2yr extended warrany from Sony. I thought that was a good idea! Now I just have to get digital cable so I can get those HDTV stations I want!!!
> 
> 
> Eric



Eric,


I've got the 34HS420, so my settings "may" be of help to you. Please keep in mind that my settings are optimized for digital cable, but analog channels should still look ok. Special note - when they deliver your digital cable Set-topBox (STB) , they'll try to send one connection cable from the STB to your tv, either HDMI or Component. In order to see the analog cable channels (2-99) it uses a built-in analog tuner. This analog tuner is trash, and it will mangle your otherwise good analog reception. The way around this is to add a 1GHz splitter between the STB and the wall outlet (the cable guy may have one for you - mine did). Send one split to the STB, and the other to the tv. Then you can use the tv's built-in analog tuner to watch the analog channels.


My Settings (always use either Pro or Standard picture modes):

Picture (contrast) = 35

Brightness = 44

Color = 34

Hue = 32 (50%)

Sharpness = 19

Color Temp = Neutral

Clear Edge = Low (velocity scan modulation - edge enhancement)

DRC = Interlaced (Interlaced is 960i, Progressive & CineMotion is 480p)


Best of Luck!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dregan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok but why would the manual detail excatly what a progressive display is, 1080i is not progressive. It says 720p (HD) Provides 720 lines of resolution, Displays images using progressive scanning, which transmits each line from top to bottom. it dosent say jack about taking that source and resampling it to 1080i. if it does not display what it says it does then its false advertisment isnt it ? They should be clear on crap like this



The 970 has essentially 3 resolutions. For HD id displays at 1080i. For SD set to Interlaced, it displays at 960i. For Progressive (or CineMotion) it displays at 480p.


----------



## ecarlisle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Eric,
> 
> 
> I've got the 34HS420, so my settings "may" be of help to you. Please keep in mind that my settings are optimized for digital cable, but analog channels should still look ok. Special note - when they deliver your digital cable Set-topBox (STB) , they'll try to send one connection cable from the STB to your tv, either HDMI or Component. In order to see the analog cable channels (2-99) it uses a built-in analog tuner. This analog tuner is trash, and it will mangle your otherwise good analog reception. The way around this is to add a 1GHz splitter between the STB and the wall outlet (the cable guy may have one for you - mine did). Send one split to the STB, and the other to the tv. Then you can use the tv's built-in analog tuner to watch the analog channels.
> 
> 
> My Settings (always use either Pro or Standard picture modes):
> 
> Picture (contrast) = 35
> 
> Brightness = 44
> 
> Color = 34
> 
> Hue = 32 (50%)
> 
> Sharpness = 19
> 
> Color Temp = Neutral
> 
> Clear Edge = Low (velocity scan modulation - edge enhancement)
> 
> DRC = Interlaced (Interlaced is 960i, Progressive & CineMotion is 480p)
> 
> 
> Best of Luck!




Whoah!! Those settings make my picture alittle too dark for my taste. But thanks for the advice.


----------



## ecarlisle

Here's what my settings are currently at for the XBR970:


Picture Mode: Pro

Picture: 54

Brightness: 64

Color: 50

Hue: 0

Color Temp: Neutral

Sharpness: Min

ClearEdgeVM: Off

DRC Mode: Interlaced

Color Axis: Monitor


----------



## ecarlisle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Eric,
> 
> 
> I've got the 34HS420, so my settings "may" be of help to you. Please keep in mind that my settings are optimized for digital cable, but analog channels should still look ok. Special note - when they deliver your digital cable Set-topBox (STB) , they'll try to send one connection cable from the STB to your tv, either HDMI or Component. In order to see the analog cable channels (2-99) it uses a built-in analog tuner. This analog tuner is trash, and it will mangle your otherwise good analog reception. The way around this is to add a 1GHz splitter between the STB and the wall outlet (the cable guy may have one for you - mine did). Send one split to the STB, and the other to the tv. Then you can use the tv's built-in analog tuner to watch the analog channels.
> 
> 
> My Settings (always use either Pro or Standard picture modes):
> 
> Picture (contrast) = 35
> 
> Brightness = 44
> 
> Color = 34
> 
> Hue = 32 (50%)
> 
> Sharpness = 19
> 
> Color Temp = Neutral
> 
> Clear Edge = Low (velocity scan modulation - edge enhancement)
> 
> DRC = Interlaced (Interlaced is 960i, Progressive & CineMotion is 480p)
> 
> 
> Best of Luck!




You know what?! I just realized your default setting is 32 and mine is 50!! My bad. We pretty much have identical settings. Thanks again!


----------



## cookiemaker

I'll be buying this sometime this week. Anyone know how fast Crutchfield is at processing and shipping for the NY area?


----------



## Dregan

Yes i understand the whole native thing, i would just perfer to play in 720p over 1080i, i was just missled into thinkign it could display 720p since it says it does. I thought only fixed pixel displays needed to be fed there native rez . I guess im just use to computer crt screens that dont have this problem, you can feed them anything you want that it supports and it dosent upscale anything, and i just kinda figured crt tv's would be the same way, and there not i guess. I Did however read a few magazines that some tube based crt hdtv can display 720p and 1080i but very few. and i was just hoping this tv would be one of them was all. Since it was documented in the manual. Im still looking foward to getting my tv and im sure ill love it, im jsut disapointed i wont be able to play games in a smooth 60fps progressive display.


----------



## InYourEyes

Looked at the Circuit City ad this morning, and the Sony KD-34XBR970 is on-sale for $1,099.99 this week. Not a bad price.


----------



## DvdJags

I'm thinking about buying the 34XBR970 or the 36XS955. The 2 year warranty on the XBR sounds good but the super fine pitch crt of the 36XS955 sounds even better. I am not going to try to find an XBR960. I know the 36XS955 will give 33" in widescreen mode. Just wondering how much better would high def images be on the 36XS955 with the super fine pitch crt compared to the XBR970?


----------



## RWetmore

HD images are lot better with the SFP XS models. You'll get up to 65% more detail with the SFP according to Sony.


----------



## DvdJags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RWetmore* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HD images are lot better with the SFP XS models. You'll get up to 65% more detail with the SFP according to Sony.



Thanks! Up to 65% more detail with the SFP huh. I wonder would I notice this 65% more detail? I may be leaning toward the SFP tube now. Too bad the current XBR does not have the SFP. That would have been perfect.


----------



## jmccorm

Shame, shame, SHAME on Sony for giving this set a confusingly superior model number. Nothing illegal, just rather sleezy of them.


Reading this thread, I'm trying to come up with any advantage over the XBR960s, except the obvious price difference. Less horizontal resolution resulting in increased brightness?


Mind you, I'm sure it is a good set. I just don't think it is worthy of the name KD-34XBR970, given Sony's history of increased model numbers denoting increased features/quality/functionality.


----------



## gamegod2x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Q of BanditZ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For best results:
> 
> 
> It doesn't make sense to set your DVD players or game systems to anything other than your TV's native resolution, which, in the case of any CRT tube, is 1080i.




But in 1080i the text doesnt look as sharp as it does in 720p when im using the xbox.


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cam bam* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All crt's display at 1080i, plain and simple.



While all current consumer HD CRTs are 1080i (technically 540p), that doesn't mean that Sony would not have been able to develop a tube that could scan at 720p. The main obstacle to overcome is to create a scanning beam that can traverse the size of a large CRT and return to its starting point in 1/60th of a second. A 1080i requires 180 less horizontal sweeps per frame than 720p, making it less taxing on the gun. Unless someone knows how to specifically test this, or talk to the engineers, I doubt the issue will be resolved (we cannot rely on CSRs reading the same internet page we do on the matter).


----------



## +1chromosome

is the KD-36XS955 Widescreen? ---- the one on Sony's is 4:3 but I've seen other images claiming to be the 955 widescreen


----------



## Q of BanditZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *+1chromosome* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> is the KD-36XS955 Widescreen?



No.


----------



## SurfingMatt27

The 34XS955 is widescreen, but it is very hard to find,..even harder to find than the 34XBR960.


My cousin bought a 34" 34XS955 about the same time i bought my Sony 34" 34HS420 3 years ago, my has the time goneby







it's still hard to beleive i owned this tv for 3 years now.


----------



## masbama

1080i is not the same as 540p. Please; there are 1080 lines of information, not 540.


----------



## SurfingMatt27

You tell em masbama


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *masbama* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1080i is not the same as 540p. Please; there are 1080 lines of information, not 540.



As far as you are concerned yes, but as far as a CRT is concerned no. Since a CRT only draws half the 1080 lines at once (hence the i) it is scanning 540 lines every 1/60th of a second (540p). Its just that every frame alternates which of the 1080 lines are drawn, odd or even.


----------



## SurfingMatt27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oryan_dunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As far as you are concerned yes, but as far as a CRT is concerned no. Since a CRT only draws half the 1080 lines at once (hence the i) it is scanning 540 lines every 1/60th of a second (540p). Its just that every frame alternates which of the 1080 lines are drawn, odd or even.



Just don't go there










1080i is 1080i, i really don't undersatnd where people get these 540i #'s it just confuses new posters.


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SurfingMatt27* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just don't go there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1080i is 1080i, i really don't undersatnd where people get these 540i #'s it just confuses new posters.



Well, we were talking about the technical merits of why 720p is more demanding than 1080i. An understanding of how CRTs work is needed to distinguish the difference. I'm not debating the fact that 1080 is a higher resolution than 720. I was merly speculating as to why Sony could have put the XBR tag on a set with a lesser tube than last years model.


----------



## SurfingMatt27

there sony!!!!! they could put their name on anything they want and claim it's superior just because of the sony label.


They have been doing this for years.


----------



## Q of BanditZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SurfingMatt27* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> there sony!!!!! they could put their name on anything they want and claim it's superior just because of the sony label.
> 
> 
> They have been doing this for years.




Yes, except in this specific marketplace, it's actually true. Sony CRT tubes more often than not really are superior, especially those with the Super Fine Pitch tubes.


----------



## Hammerli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oryan_dunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> While all current consumer HD CRTs are 1080i (technically 540p), that doesn't mean that Sony would not have been able to develop a tube that could scan at 720p. The main obstacle to overcome is to create a scanning beam that can traverse the size of a large CRT and return to its starting point in 1/60th of a second. A 1080i requires 180 less horizontal sweeps per frame than 720p, making it less taxing on the gun. Unless someone knows how to specifically test this, or talk to the engineers, I doubt the issue will be resolved (we cannot rely on CSRs reading the same internet page we do on the matter).



There are currently CRTs that scan at a much higher rate than 1080P used in scientific fields. When the latest generation XBR tubes were developed, 1080P was not a consideration as it was several years off. Once 1080P became part of the equation, the phase out of higher and higher resolution CRTs was underway. The reasons we don't have 1080P CRTs are related to marketing and market share, not technological constraints. My old Sony 21" CAD monitor used to run over 120hz at a higher resolution than any current HD content, so the gun is able to do far more than we would be asking it to for 1080P.


----------



## RWetmore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SurfingMatt27* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> there sony!!!!! they could put their name on anything they want and claim it's superior just because of the sony label.
> 
> 
> They have been doing this for years.



Well, with their patented Trinitron Tube design (Aperture Grill instead of a Shadow Mask), they have produced superior DV CRT sets for quite a few years. In this case, it wasn't hype, though with other CE, it may have been.


----------



## SurfingMatt27

I know that i just wanted to point out sony in general usually in other areas of the market they are pricier.


----------



## HDTiVo

I just got a Toshiba 30HFX85 (Cinema Series). The initial reason I went with it was I felt 30" was better size, weight difference, and $300 price difference vs the new 970XBR.


However, I am deeply disappointed with the picture - particualrly s-video input which is about 85% of my viewing. Even nearly DVD quality SD signal via S-video is terrible to me.


I have a Sony 30-XBR910 (2yr old) which does much better with the same material.


So I am on the edge here about returning the Toshiba and getting a XBR970. I know how bad I think the Toshiba is, but I don't know how much better the XBR970 is considering the Tube and other factors which brought the price down to $1200.


Any thoughts, thanks.


----------



## SurfingMatt27

Well basically the XBR970 is a rebadged HS420 with an HD tuner.


If it was up to me i would'nt pick neither!


I would look into the Sony 30xs955 or a Panasonic 30" HDTV.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oryan_dunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As far as you are concerned yes, but as far as a CRT is concerned no. Since a CRT only draws half the 1080 lines at once (hence the i) it is scanning 540 lines every 1/60th of a second (540p). Its just that every frame alternates which of the 1080 lines are drawn, odd or even.



This is patently untrue.


An interlaced display is not drawing the same lines every 60th of a second, which is far afield from how we define progressive scan. A set employing progressive scan, draws "every line" (in each frame) 60 times per second. This is what is meant by progressive scanning with today's HD sets.


An interlaced display draws "half" of all the lines each "field," 30 times per second, and then draws the other "half" of all the lines 30 times per second in sequencial fashion. Each frame consisting of "all" the lines is drawn 30 times per second. Because of the phosphor's unique quality of persistence, the first field's lines remain mostly illuminated while the second field's lines are being drawn, giving the illusion of 1080 lines being drawn 30 times per second.


Today's PG sets draw all lines 60 times persecond, not half the lines 30 times per second, nor all the lines 30 times per second. These formats are very, very different.


----------



## HDTiVo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SurfingMatt27* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well basically the XBR970 is a rebadged HS420 with an HD tuner.
> 
> 
> If it was up to me i would'nt pick neither!
> 
> 
> I would look into the Sony 30xs955 or a Panasonic 30" HDTV.



I absolutely understand what you are saying, its just that I want a CRT and I will not pay more than the XBR970 costs...so I realize how limited my options are.


So the question boils down to whether the 34HS420 was substantially better than the 30HFX85 is.


----------



## KoRn

Are you gonna go off of your manual when its there in black and white? Or go off of people that didnt make the tv or the manual and just post speculations and "there own opinions". Not trying to start a war or anything. I tend to believe a manual in black and white that says so is right more than people. If it isnt right. Its a huge misprint on sonys part and misleading.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dregan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes i understand the whole native thing, i would just perfer to play in 720p over 1080i, i was just missled into thinkign it could display 720p since it says it does. I thought only fixed pixel displays needed to be fed there native rez . I guess im just use to computer crt screens that dont have this problem, you can feed them anything you want that it supports and it dosent upscale anything, and i just kinda figured crt tv's would be the same way, and there not i guess. I Did however read a few magazines that some tube based crt hdtv can display 720p and 1080i but very few. and i was just hoping this tv would be one of them was all. Since it was documented in the manual. Im still looking foward to getting my tv and im sure ill love it, im jsut disapointed i wont be able to play games in a smooth 60fps progressive display.


----------



## KoRn

You sure it isnt the other way around?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gamegod2x* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But in 1080i the text doesnt look as sharp as it does in 720p when im using the xbox.


----------



## HDTiVo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTiVo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I absolutely understand what you are saying, its just that I want a CRT and I will not pay more than the XBR970 costs...so I realize how limited my options are.
> 
> 
> So the question boils down to whether the 34HS420 was substantially better than the 30HFX85 is.



I think I want to expand that to considering the 4X3 36XS955 and 32XS945.


Besides the obvious size/price/weight/ difference between those two, the 955 seems to offer SFP, but the 945 offers the HiScan Trinitron. Again I am stuck weighing giving up SFP.


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is patently untrue.
> 
> 
> An interlaced display is not drawing the same lines every 60th of a second, which is far afield from how we define progressive scan. A set employing progressive scan, draws "every line" (in each frame) 60 times per second. This is what is meant by progressive scanning with today's HD sets.
> 
> 
> An interlaced display draws "half" of all the lines each "field," 30 times per second, and then draws the other "half" of all the lines 30 times per second in sequencial fashion. Each frame consisting of "all" the lines is drawn 30 times per second. Because of the phosphor's unique quality of persistence, the first field's lines remain mostly illuminated while the second field's lines are being drawn, giving the illusion of 1080 lines being drawn 30 times per second.
> 
> 
> Today's PG sets draw all lines 60 times persecond, not half the lines 30 times per second, nor all the lines 30 times per second. These formats are very, very different.



Everything you said is true. But it does agree with what I said. A CRT TV operates at 60Hz regardless if the signal is interlaced or progressive ( a crt pc monitor can sync to any frequency). So the scan rate for a 1080i and 540p are the same, hence a 720p signal is a higher frequency scan rate than 1080i, therefore, more demanding of a CRT.


I think if we want to continue to discuss the technicalities of this subject, we should continue in a new thread, instead of taking over the Sony thread.


----------



## Q of BanditZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTiVo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So the question boils down to whether the 34HS420 was substantially better than the 30HFX85 is.



Yes.


----------



## Aztecian

I mistakenly posted this in the 960 thread. So now I am putting it in the right place.

Sorry


I have followed this thread with great interest and had decided that a CRT was what I wanted. Today I got a chance to go to the big city and actually compare the 970 to other LCDs, Plasmas and rear projection. I was extremely dissapointed. I even asked the sales person if maybe the 970 was not recieving the HD signal. It was! PQ is not a lot better than the 32" 5 year old Wega that I have now. Maybe the 960 was all that but the 970 certainly is not. The Sony SXRD 42" rear projection blew it away. It is entirely possible that something was indeed amiss with the way they had the 970 set up.

I definitely ruled it out of my hunt.


----------



## Hammerli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aztecian* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I mistakenly posted this in the 960 thread. So now I am putting it in the right place.
> 
> Sorry



I replied to your post in that thread, but perhaps you missed it so here is a copy of the text:


Almost assuredly there was a problem with their set-up in some way. A 970 with a HD signal will look much better than an old SD Wega, and IMO no worse than any of the other formats you mentioned. Now if you are comparing SD, it's probably a toss up with your Wega. My old 27" FV Wega looked pretty good with SD, but that's due in part to the size. If you look at a .4" by .6" thumbnail of a digital picture it looks pretty good. If you take those same pixels and view them at 4" by 6" it'll look like cr*p. I've yet to see any HD set that can make SD look as good as my 32" XBR did.


If you really want to get a true idea of the PQ, and the sales staff is willing, have them hook up a known good tap and then use some of the video settings from Sony owners threads for the similar models. I've found that customers (and staff) usually have display models set to "blinding", "washed out" and "red push".


That said, I love my 960 and I believe the PQ is superior to my Mother's Sony 42" plasma and the 50" SXRD she just bought, although I will admit to some desire to buy a 60" SXRD just for movies.


Where did you see a 42" SXRD, I didn't think such a thing existed? Perhaps you meant the 50".


----------



## Mathesar

Last time I was at Best Buy they had a 50" SXRD and XBR960 close enough to where you could see both sets at that same time,both were running the same HD feed and I must say SXRD is very impressive technology, It had an overall sharpness/detail and vibrancy the 960 just couldn't match.


----------



## biker19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mathesar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Last time I was at Best Buy they had a 50" SXRD and XBR960 close enough to where you could see both sets at that same time,both were running the same HD feed and I must say SXRD is very impressive technology, It had an overall sharpness/detail and vibrancy the 960 just couldn't match.



Yeah, but what about SD material (the majority of the material today) - I bet the 960 would be better in that case.


----------



## Aztecian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hammerli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I
> 
> Where did you see a 42" SXRD, I didn't think such a thing existed? Perhaps you meant the 50".



My mistake. I have just started to get my arms around all of the nomenclature and a place such as Circuit City with over a hundred displays just adds to the confusion.









The 42" I was actually comparing the 970 to was the KDF-E42A10. Non SXRD 3LCD technology. It did in every way blow away the PQ of the 970. I did grab the remote for the 970 and ran it through the various default settings. It was set for Vivid but even when standard or movie was selected it still didn't compare to the A10. As you say it could have been some other issue with the way it was getting its signal or something deeper in the setup. The picture was clear so it wasn't an obvious signal issue.

By next spring when the family financial officer finally approves this purchase I'll know exactly what I want.


----------



## deap14

Just my luck I start researching widescreen CRT's and come to find the very desirable 34XBR960's are on their way out and my local retailers (Best Buy & Circuit City) are all sold out. My question is this... What are the noticeable differences between the picture quality of a 34XBR960 and the 34XBR970? Please resist any urges to speculate I'm looking for real world encounters with the 34XBR970. I have seen it myself and was impressed. However I have not seen the 960, so I cannot make a comparison. The lack of firewire, cablecard, etc. does not bother me. It is only the PQ I'm concerned with.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## pcgraffy

As long as you never see the 960 in action, then you will probably love the PQ of the 970.


That said, if you see them side by side, there is a noticable difference. The SFP makes a big difference.


----------



## brian6751




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Q of BanditZ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes.



What is this opinion based on?


----------



## brian6751




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rick0725* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ready for my take.
> 
> 
> did you ever see the space in dave letterman's front teeth.
> 
> 
> And compare it to someone who wore braces.
> 
> 
> teeth close together.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the diff between the 970 and 960.



What?! That does'nt even make sense.


----------



## julio388

no one was able to verified if the sony xbr 970 has the superfine pitch or not. So far we have been getting conflicting opinions.


----------



## SurfingMatt27

THe 970 does not have the superfine pitch tube.


It's PQ is simialr to the sony 34hs420.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *julio388* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> no one was able to verified if the sony xbr 970 has the superfine pitch or not. So far we have been getting conflicting opinions.



The 970 does not have Sony's SFP tube.


As Matt says, the 970 is essentially the 34HS420, which both Matt and I have. It is a wonderful HD set with a superb picture, just less resolution than the 960 with the SFP tube.


So, why didn't Sony just leave the HS420 the way it was? The laws associated with the digital television transition mandated that such size sets include digital tuners by March of this year. Since it seems the XS/XBR line with the SFP tube have been discontinued (except for the 36" model?), Sony decided to keep the XBR moniker alive by painting the 34HS420 darker, including a digital tuner, input memory and improved DRC. I call the 970 an XBR wannabee. The XBR has always stood for the best of the best, and folks paid a severe premium for the quality and the name. There is nothing "exclusive" about the new 970, and IMHO it serves to degrade the vaunted XBR tag.


That said, if the 970 has as good picture quality/fidelity as the 34HS420, it is still a very good HDTV and at its current price a very good value.


----------



## GS kid

Well I have to agree that it's misleading to call this the XBR 970, since normally the higher the number in the XBR line..... the better the features and the television.


I have the 34xbr800, which was replaced with the SFP tube XBR 910/960.


This certainly isn't better then the 960.


In Sony circles, we say that XBR stands for *X*tra *B*ucks *R*equired.











As I posted earlier, my friend got his a couple weeks ago and has been enjoying it a lot.



But..... he's already run into his first problem with it.


Sometimes the screen will flash completely black for about 1-2 seconds and return to normal. We thought it might be his Xbox 360 he's been playing on it most of the time, but he also saw it happen while watching cable TV through the HDMI port. So it's certainly the set.



He says it only seems to happen once the set has warmed up after a few hours of use and is completely random. In 12 hours of play yesterday, it happened to him only twice. But other times it's happened once every hour or two. Doesn't make a lot of sense.



It might be a problem with the the XBR 970 model......but I suspect it's just a case of him getting one of the bad ones as is the case with all electronics that have a certain percentage of defective ones. I think the industry average is about a 5%-6% failure rate.



So I certainly wouldn't be getting scared about buying the model unless boatloads of people start reporting the problem.



He's got a 3 year in-home extended service contract..... so he should have it resolved soon. If they can't fix it, they will just replace it. Simple as that.



It's lucky it's just a 1-2 second black screen problem that only comes up once in awhile. He can handle that no prob in the meantime. Better then the colors going wacked or major screen distortions.


Until I see a reason otherwise, I'd still say it's a good set for the price.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GS kid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...But..... he's already run into his first problem with it.
> 
> 
> Sometimes the screen will flash completely black for about 1-2 seconds and return to normal. We thought it might be his Xbox 360 he's been playing on it most of the time, but he also saw it happen while watching cable TV through the HDMI port. So it's certainly the set.
> 
> 
> 
> He says it only seems to happen once the set has warmed up after a few hours of use and is completely random. In 12 hours of play yesterday, it happened to him only twice. But other times it's happened once every hour or two. Doesn't make a lot of sense.
> 
> 
> 
> It might be a problem with the the XBR 970 model......but I suspect it's just a case of him getting one of the bad ones as is the case with all electronics that have a certain percentage of defective ones. I think the industry average is about a 5%-6% failure rate.
> 
> 
> 
> So I certainly wouldn't be getting scared about buying the model unless boatloads of people start reporting the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> He's got a 3 year in-home extended service contract..... so he should have it resolved soon. If they can't fix it, they will just replace it. Simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> It's lucky it's just a 1-2 second black screen problem that only comes up once in awhile. He can handle that no prob in the meantime. Better then the colors going wacked or major screen distortions.
> 
> 
> Until I see a reason otherwise, I'd still say it's a good set for the price.



FWIW, I have not seen this happen on my 34HS420.


----------



## SurfingMatt27

neither have i, seems odd that your screen would turn black, maybe it's a faulty tuner in the tv losing the signal?


----------



## GS kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SurfingMatt27* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> neither have i, seems odd that your screen would turn black, maybe it's a faulty tuner in the tv losing the signal?




It can't be the tuner since it's doing this on the component input for the Xbox 360 and the HDMI input that the HDTV cable box is on. He doesn't use it's built-in digital tuner.


So it has something to do with the television's display circuitry, not it's tuner.


----------



## jobi wan kenobi

I finally saw the 970 in action at CC this weekend. Considering what it is now selling against in the retail market, I thought it was really quite slick. Certainly the best tube picture they had in the store.


('course, I also saw an SXRD, and that was so purty, it made me cry!)


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jobi wan kenobi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I finally saw the 970 in action at CC this weekend. Considering what it is now selling against in the retail market, I thought it was really quite slick. Certainly the best tube picture they had in the store.
> 
> 
> ('course, I also saw an SXRD, and that was so purty, it made me cry!)



This is good. It's nice to have actual observations.


I have an idea this is how it's going to be with the 970. All the talk about it not having the SFP tube, and being undeserving of the XBR badge was important to work out. But in all of that, I believe the 970 gained what is probably and unfair bad reputation.


I have the 34HS420, which predated the 970, and it's an exceptional television. It's not an XBR nor an XS, but it's still a very good HD set. And, unless they screwed something up in turning the HS420 into the XBR970, this new 970 should also be very good. And most probably the best 34" crt around, maybe even the best crt period, unless a SFP tube can still be found.


It would be great to get more inputs from those that own or have seen the 970 personally.


----------



## pdxtom

Hey all~I'm new here but would like to share my own 2 cents on the set after having seen it at several local stores. I don't claim to be an expert or even particularly knowledgeable but I HAVE been looking at sets for many months now and have been very picky about picture quality in particular.


I'd wanted to get either a 960 or 955 but they were no longer available in my area so I waited patiently for the 970 to hit the shelves.


Our local Circuit City had one set up a couple of weeks ago and I was totally impressed with the PQ: I couldn't see any vertical or horizontal lines and the blacks were deep and the colors rich; I took the remote and turned the sharpness all the way up and the picture was still smooth and pure with no distortion around the edges or anything else which would detract from the PQ. Bear in mind now that the HD signal they had running was something with little action so I couldn't honestly say how it would do with high motion scenes or SDTV.


We went to our local Sears a couple of nights ago and they still had a 960 (floor model only at FULL price!) set up and only a few feet away was the 970;

While this may have not been a literal side-by-side comparison (since there were about 4 other sets and several feet in between) it was still easy enough to examine one set for several minutes and then go back to the other for comparison.


I honestly could not see any significant difference in the PQ between the two sets. I spent a good half of an hour going from one to the other and back again but to my eyes they were essentially the same. I might even say that the 970 seemed to have a slightly brighter picture but that could obviously just be a matter of adjustment.


My wife was with me and after going back and forth several times and looking at the picture from up close as well as several feet away she couldn't see any difference either.


In the end my feeling was that if there is any difference in PQ it is so slight that I just couldn't see it and whatever that very slight difference might be it certainly would not be worth half again the price to me.


Some of the missing features (cable card, PIP etc) are not things that I'm interested in so for just a hair over $1000 (on promo) this set has everything in terms of picture quality and connectivity that I liked about the previous 2 high end CRTs that Sony made.


I've made my mind up and plan to pick one up next week from Sears.


----------



## Mathesar

Ive had my XBR960 and HS510 literally side by side and the difference between a SFP crt and non SFP isn't nearly as big as a lot of people claim on this forum, When looking up close you can clearly see the vertical lines on the HS510 but from my normal viewing distance (about 5 feet) its very difficult to see any differences in actual picture quality other than the fact the XBR960 has better / richer looking colors (but this is more of a calibration differance), also because a SFP crt has a finer pitch this reduces the light output making it overall darker than a non SFP set.


----------



## ecarlisle

To those who currently own the beautiful XBR970, should I set my digital cable picture on the tv to 480p on progressive DRC mode or 960i interlace mode? What is the better quality setting? Also, my digital cable box has an option called 4:3 Override to set the picture quality to 480i or 480p. Does the tv automatically upconvert 480i to 960i if I set the box to 480i or should I just turn 4:3 Override off altogether? But if I do this, it converts the 4:3 picture to a widecreen format. I'm trying to preserve the original aspect ratio for better quality. What is everybody else using? Anybody else using a Motorola digital cable box in conjunction with the 970 and know what I'm talking about? Thanks for your input! Any thoughts and opionions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecarlisle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To those who currently own the beautiful XBR970, should I set my digital cable picture on the tv to 480p on progressive DRC mode or 960i interlace mode? What is the better quality setting? Also, my digital cable box has an option called 4:3 Override to set the picture quality to 480i or 480p. Does the tv automatically upconvert 480i to 960i if I set the box to 480i or should I just turn 4:3 Override off altogether? But if I do this, it converts the 4:3 picture to a widecreen format. I'm trying to preserve the original aspect ratio for better quality. What is everybody else using? Anybody else using a Motorola digital cable box in conjunction with the 970 and know what I'm talking about? Thanks for your input! Any thoughts and opionions would be greatly appreciated.



I've got the same set-up, except my tv is the 34HS420, the forerunner to the 970.


I set my digital cable box "4:3 Override" to 480i. This offers the most flexibiilty. At this setting, I can choose to set DRC to 960i, Progressive or even CineMotion. I usually keep this at 960i for the highest resolution, and for me, best PQ. This also keeps 4:3 in its proper aspect, which I prefer over any stretched modes.


How are you set-up for watching SD using the digital cable box (STB). Most folks use component cables out from the STB to the tv, others use HDMI or DVI. I find that the analog tuner in the STB just wreaks havoc on channels 2-82. They look better on my tv without the cable box altogether. So, I added a splitter (1GHz) to the coax before the STB. I send one split to the STB and the other to the tv, and tune the analog channels with my tv. This makes analog channels look fantastic.


Also, be sure to invest in a calibration DVD and do justice to your new HD set-up. This is a critical investment to your home theater.


----------



## JudsonWest

I just purchased a 970 at CC last Friday. Had seen it in several local stores but CC had the right price and could deliver the next day. I've got 3 issues:


1) Right out of the box, the picture seemed dim and practically unwatchable in either PRO or MOVIE mode. The STANDARD picture mode is a little brighter and VIVID is about the only watchable mode. No adjustments in the world get PRO or MOVIE watchable and STANDARD becomes watchable with PICTURE set to MAX and BRIGHTNESS close to MAX.


2) There is a green push. There is no way to compensate for this with either the HUE or ADVANCED COLOR AXIS setting of DEFAULT which is to emphasize red tones.


3) On a 4:3 screen, there is a bright "noise" bar running from the top of the screen to the bottom on the left side. The three other sides are perfect.


All of the reviews in this thread never mention these problems and I never saw them on sets at any of the stores I visited. I have contacted a SONY Authorized Repair shop to come out and look at it, but I was wondering if anyone here had any idea what I can expect from him.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JudsonWest* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...I have contacted a SONY Authorized Repair shop to come out and look at it, but I was wondering if anyone here had any idea what I can expect from him.



What kind of material have you been watching? And what is the source (e.g. cable, DVD, etc)?


----------



## JudsonWest

Mostly 4:3 material through the S-video connection from a DirectTV TiVo R10. The DVD is through the component video connection at 480p.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JudsonWest* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mostly 4:3 material through the S-video connection from a DirectTV TiVo R10. The DVD is through the component video connection at 480p.



How is the picture quality when watching dvds at 480p? Theoretically, you should be able to get a brighter picture with this input. I can somewhat understand the problem getting SD to look great, but it seems that dvds ought to look very good.


For DVDs, use the Standard picture setting. Set Picture at about 75%, Brightness to 80-90%, Color & Hue to 50%, Sharpness to 40%. Use Neutral Color Temp and set ClearEdge to Low. Use DRC "CineMotion." Make sure your dvd is outputting 480p.


Please let me know how this looks.


----------



## JudsonWest

The DVDs, at 480p, using the settings that justsc recommended does do the DVDs justice. It has generally been a brighter picture using the component video inputs, but there is still a green push.


I guess what I expected was that out of the box the picture would be very good if not great. I have two other Sony tube SD TVs,


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JudsonWest* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The DVDs, at 480p, using the settings that justsc recommended does do the DVDs justice. It has generally been a brighter picture using the component video inputs, but there is still a green push.
> 
> 
> I guess what I expected was that out of the box the picture would be very good if not great. I have two other Sony tube SD TVs,


----------



## JudsonWest

Thanks for your support. I don't believe I will be disappointed in the PQ of this set, once properly tweaked.


----------



## Ryck25007

Hi I am new to this board ( although I do lurk here ocassionally for settings and advice) and I have a question. Please bare with me as I am unfamiliar with the technical terms.


I recently purchesed a 970 and although I am happy with the pq I have noticed that there is a slight distortion in the middle of the tv. It's very obvious when watching wide ratio dvd's due to the black bars being not straight around the middle of the screen (it dips down a bit on the upper bar and dips up on the lower bar). I can also notice it during menu screens on video games and what not.


Any help would be apreciated


----------



## brian6751

That sounds like an easy fix in the service menu.


I should have my 970 by Tuesday night. Ill give my opinion by the end of the weekend.


----------



## RWetmore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ryck25007* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi I am new to this board ( although I do lurk here ocassionally for settings and advice) and I have a question. Please bare with me as I am unfamiliar with the technical terms.
> 
> 
> I recently purchesed a 970 and although I am happy with the pq I have noticed that there is a slight distortion in the middle of the tv. It's very obvious when watching wide ratio dvd's due to the black bars being not straight around the middle of the screen (it dips down a bit on the upper bar and dips up on the lower bar). I can also notice it during menu screens on video games and what not.
> 
> 
> Any help would be apreciated



The VCEN parameter in the service mode should fix this. See the sony service codes thread.


----------



## ecarlisle

Ok, I'm using my XBR970 through a Motorola digital cable box and I was wondering what picture output I should set my cable box to. It has options for 4:3 Override for 480i and 480p. Wouldn't 480p be the better resolution to use? Also for my HDMI output I should set this to 1080i instead of 720p correct? I read somewhere by setting this to 720p I may get a better picture even though it upcoverts to 1080i. Somehow artifacts from the progressive signal stay in the 1080i signal when it is upconverted from 720p?


And finally, on the actual tv picture settings in the drc mode on the tv is interlaced the best to use with digital cable? It produces 960i correct? So if I set my digital cable box to 480p would I be getting 480p or 960i? I'm alittle confused about all this! Somebody please help.


Oh yeah.. and I shouldn't stretch my picture at all either right? I hate seeing black bars on the side but the picture quality seems much better in its original format. What are most of you guys using, and what do the expert recommend.


Thanks again for all your help!!


----------



## Ryck25007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RWetmore* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The VCEN parameter in the service mode should fix this. See the sony service codes thread.










I looked and looked and I couldn't find anything on my model, also it appears that the files have expired as it didn't let me download the guide for the 960 ( which I assumed would work)


----------



## Cos

I have done a lot of window shopping, watching and comparing, and as much as I would love to find a XBR960 "unopened", it's just not in my current price range.

I went into CC today and they had a 970 but it had horrible signal. I actually waited there to ask a rep and verify they just had some crappy analog signal on the boxes and unfortunately one never came. But I have seen these 970 units _with_ HD signal and it looked phenominal.


When I get home I need to check and see what type of output my Comcast STB has, as well as my Tivo because I am going to be faced with the cable decision. Do the Monster cables make a difference? I guess I will be using the digital component output (Y, Pb, Pr) from my _Philips DVP642_ until I can muster up the coin for an _Oppo OPDV971H_, but would I be OK in just using standard coaxial and component cables or will there be a big difference on these CRT sets to go with the expensive cable?


----------



## jresurf

I purchased the SONY XBR960 12/13/2004. Just today the TV will no longer turn on and display a picture. Luckily I purchsed the 3 year MACK warranty and have put in a request to have it fixed or replaced. Does anyone here use the " www.mackcam.com " warranty? It was offered with the digital online place I ordered my TV from, they claimed it was famous. Anyway, just thought I would pass on the disappointing news on my SONY XBR960... The only good news I can report is that just 2 weeks ago I purchased this plasma:
http://members.cox.net/c.engel/ 

Otherwise the XBR960 failing would have been MUCH more depressing....

My main question was for anyone that has had problems with a SONY tube, do they make you SHIP it to the warranty company or will they usually come out and service it in home??? Not sure and have not heard from my warranty people yet....

Thanks,

Jed


----------



## triumph66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jresurf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just today the TV will no longer turn on and display a picture.



There is a known issue with some of the XBR's having this occur to them.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=650457 


Before you do anything repair wise, and assuming you haven't tried this already, simply unplug the television from the wall for about 30-60 seconds and then plug it back in. Turn back on the tv and it will probably work again.


----------



## jresurf

Yes a buddy of mine told me the same thing...... I just tried this and it started back up with no problem!!!!! What is up with that????? Is this a fault with SONY or something else.... Just does not make any sense... Have to cancel the service call now with MACK... Very interesting and should be very helpful for people reading this... I unplugged for 20-30 minutes and that was ALL, VERY helpfull advice.... Is this documented somewhere?

Thanks,

Jed


PS - NEVERMIND after typing this I clicked on the link you provided, apparently this is a SONY FEATURE.... MAJOR LOL.....


----------



## Cos

Ok I think I'm dreaming but wanted to get your opinions on what you thought about this.


I went to Fry's and they have 2 34XS955 on sale for *$860.00*.

These are unopened, unused boxes. I was wondering why they were so cheap (the sticker said $1019 but after I inquired about if he had any in stock he came back with the lower prices.


Is this no contest against considering an XBR970?


What are the differences between the 955 and the 970 other than the CableCard and SPF on the 955? (Note it was a 955, not a 955_N_ that was on sale... they had an opened 955_N_ for 1019$!, almost $300 more than it's predecessor!)


So, is this possibly a price error on Fry's part, or has anyone else seen the 955's this low yet?


----------



## brian6751




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cos* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok I think I'm dreaming but wanted to get your opinions on what you thought about this.
> 
> 
> I went to Fry's and they have 2 34XS955 on sale for *$860.00*.
> 
> These are unopened, unused boxes. I was wondering why they were so cheap (the sticker said $1019 but after I inquired about if he had any in stock he came back with the lower prices.
> 
> 
> Is this no contest against considering an XBR970?
> 
> 
> What are the differences between the 955 and the 970 other than the CableCard and SPF on the 955? (Note it was a 955, not a 955_N_ that was on sale... they had an opened 955_N_ for 1019$!, almost $300 more than it's predecessor!)
> 
> 
> So, is this possibly a price error on Fry's part, or has anyone else seen the 955's this low yet?



Who cares, just grab it and be thankfull.


----------



## mather

Agreed, grab the 955, give it a second thought and I guarantee those will be gone before you can go back again.


----------



## Cos

yea i am deadset on the 955, it was pretty much a dumb set of questions earlier.


----------



## JohnnyRey

bump


----------



## sodaboy581

Anybody here bother to calibrate their 970 yet and have the service menu settings? (Plus normal settings..?)


I'd really like to see what you've come up with.. I just got mine and the picture is pretty dark plus trying to get the colors correct.


My DVE disc should be coming tomorrow.. so I'll check it then.


----------



## 2therock

.... I hope.


I take delivery of a 970 tomorrow evening. Going to let her run a week or so then get it calibrated.


I'll post on it soon.


----------



## sodaboy581

I've done some messing around in the service menu and have used both DVE and AVIA DVDs with the filters..


I copied the RYR, RYB, GYR, and GYB settings someone else posted before using the DVDs..


My settings from the service menu are:


RYR 14

RYB 14

GYR 6

GYB 4

SBRT 28


From the normal menus to match the Hue/Saturation test from AVIA, I used:


Brightness 31

Color 65

Hure R4

Color Temp. Warm

VM Off

Color Axis Monitor


I don't really know what to set for Sharpness or Picture since none of the patterns really bloomed or showed extra lines when Sharpess or Picture was touched.. so I set my Sharpness to 50 and Picture to 70 myself.


This is for my Pro setting.. calibrating to these settings looks terrible on video games, though, and most "anime" I watch.


I use a pretty much identical setting for anime and video games, with the exception that I set picture to 90, brightness to 50, color to 83 and color temp to Cool.


Another thing, as some people have noticed, the overscan is set incorrectly on a 970 out of the box for 1080i and 720p. I adjusted the values to read as follows:


VPOS 23

VSIZ 31

HPOS 24

HSIZ 31


This seems to be an appropriate setting for both my PC and XBox360 as far as overscan.


I don't really know how much better the picture can get, really, as I have no idea how a calibrated TV looks. I guess, sometime, I'll have to take the plunge and get it professionally done when I get more serious. (And when I finally get my 5.1 sound system in place.. right now I'm using a 2.1 system. Planning to nab the Logitech Z-5500 Digital for that purpose..)


----------



## ecarlisle

Thanks for that info, but how exactly do you get to the service menu? Thanks.


----------



## 2therock

It almost killed the two delivery guys to haul it into my house.

It fired up and needed just a skoosh of adjustment in tilt and center.

So far I have no regrets. I sit 11.5 feet from it and it is just a very, very nice picture. It's looks on the Sony Webb site and in the store do not do it justice. It looks much nicer in the house.

I do not know about the 960, but I'm glad I have not seen one. This TV is Awesome for the person who wants perfect SD display, as in no drop in PQ due to the TV. If SD is sent to the house with a poor signal it's not the TV's fault. I have seen HD TVs' that ruined SD.

With a SD signal through the Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8000 DVR STB via S-VHS cable into the 970 the SD just plain sucks.

I split off the wall with a 1GHz splitter and ran the cable direct into the TV and Holy Mollie the SD is as good as it can possibly be. I got a few HD channels via the TV's tuner and they are just jaw dropping clear.

I am VERY pleased.


I just need some education on settings. If there is a sticky put me on it. What I am looking at is:

What modes or when to use for what, in DRC. Interlaced, CineMotion, or Progressive?

What about the Vivid? It looks very intense or radical. I have not messed with it. The TV looks great in normal for now.

And Edge enhance ment? I do not see much of a difference.


And whatever else anyone has to offer. I know it is personal preference but I may not know to try some combinations of settings you guys have used.

I'm listening.


Nice TV!


----------



## sodaboy581




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecarlisle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for that info, but how exactly do you get to the service menu? Thanks.



Service code access is the same as posted in KenTech's thread.


1. Power off TV.

2. Press Display, 5, Volume +, then Power on the remote control in sequence.


Once the service menu is up navigate it like so:


Keys 2 and 5 on the remote change service menu groups.

Keys 1 and 4 on the remote scroll through items in the current service menu group.

Keys 3 and 6 adjust the value of the current item's setting.


Do NOT press keys 7 and 9 under any circumstances.


You may goof around with settings to your heart's content as they won't be saved when you power off the TV unless you specifically save them.


To save a setting you like, you must hit the "Muting" key on the remote control. The word "Service" will change to "Write" on the screen. Once this happens, hit "Enter" on the remote. The word Write will change from green to red to let you know that it is saving the change. It will then change back to "Service" when the change has been saved.


You must save EACH INDIVIDUAL setting. Writing just once only saves the current setting of the item in your current group.


----------



## JudsonWest

I previous posts here I mentioned that my out of box experience with this set was less than stellar. While probably all of the ills of my set could be fix in service mode, I felt that Sony should be on the hook to do it. So I called a local Sony Authorized shop to have them look at what I had (green push and dark image). The tech that arrived had no equipment to validate his adjustments. So the only thing he used while adjusting my set was a B/W video in a 4:3 image on my screen. And to top it off, he was falling asleep on my couch during the whole process. So, when he got it close I said fine, now get out.


A week later, Sony sent me a letter asking about my recent service experience. I emailed my response back to them and in a nice way said that I was disastisfied with my experience and felt that there was more that could have been done. To my supprise, I got a call from another local Sony Authorized Service Center saying that Sony contacted them and asked them to get involved. I was amazed that Sony really cared. These new guys will be out next week with the equipment necessary to check color, brightness, and geometry and I'm sure I will have a better experience than before.


----------



## markd-14

I just purchased a new Sony KD-34XBR970 tv with a Panasonic DMR-ES25 DVD recorder and a Monster 400 HDMI cable. I cannot get the DVD recorder and the Sony to work via the HDMI connection. They work great on the normal composite or s-video connections. I've selected the Sony HDMI (video #6) input and turned on the HDMI output on the Panasonic, and tried various power on/off combinations.


I talked with both Sony and Panasonic and both asked why didn't I just try testing with 'my other' HDMI devices - they assume we have all run out and purchased all new stuff whenever they have it.... Although, it is a valid point to see what's not working.


Well, I'm going to try and see if Circuit City will let me test the DVD recorder and my Monster cable on a HDMI tv in the store to see if either of those are defective, if not then I can only assume it a XBR970 problem..


If anyone else has seen this problem, I'd like to hear if you've fixed it.


----------



## 2therock

I'm no expert. Sounds like you are on a good trouble shooting trail. Try selecting "Cabel Off"?


Loving my 970


----------



## RonP3501

I picked up and XBR970 a week ago and just got DTV to come out and upgrade my Service to HD and all I can say is wow. The channel selection is limited but the pic quality on the 970 is awesome. I Cannot believe waht people were complaining about with the 960 vs 970 SFP tube. If the 960 or any other device can show a pic better than the 970 I would be floored. I think the they are both in the same league as far as PQ goes. lol - i almost piked up a 960 open box at Circuit city due to the repnses here. But I wanted a TV fresh out the box and got the 970 and happy as ever. I really didn't need all the extra add ons the 960 had. plus the 970 was still cheaper than an open box 960 - lol. So far so good with the 970.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RonP3501* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I picked up and XBR970 a week ago and just got DTV to come out and upgrade my Service to HD and all I can say is wow. The channel selection is limited but the pic quality on the 970 is awesome. I Cannot believe waht people were complaining about with the 960 vs 970 SFP tube. If the 960 or any other device can show a pic better than the 970 I would be floored. I think the they are both in the same league as far as PQ goes. lol - i almost piked up a 960 open box at Circuit city due to the repnses here. But I wanted a TV fresh out the box and got the 970 and happy as ever. I really didn't need all the extra add ons the 960 had. plus the 970 was still cheaper than an open box 960 - lol. So far so good with the 970.



There is a clear difference between the 960 and 970 in picture quality, but most never notice it. It's most important for those who wish to sit very close, enhancing the "cinematic" experience. I have the HS420, the precursor to the 970, and I sit 5' back and see no scan lines at all. I am fully satisfied with my set, and I am very happy for the new 970 owners who get a few more features than I did.


Congrats on the new set.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markd-14* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Well, I'm going to try and see if Circuit City will let me test the DVD recorder and my Monster cable on a HDMI tv in the store to see if either of those are defective, if not then I can only assume it a XBR970 problem..
> 
> 
> If anyone else has seen this problem, I'd like to hear if you've fixed it.



The HDMI interface has been the source of frustration for lots of owners. You are on the right track with your desire to test your recorder and cable.


Best of Luck!


----------



## seti1

Had an oppurtunity to see the 970 at Sears yesterday. I tweaked the set pretty much how my 960 is set up and it made a dramatic difference. It did look a little dim with the bright lights on. Although it still had a very nice PQ compared to many of the Plasmas and LCDs they had in the store.


Hopefully, since Sony dumbed down this set from the 960 they also eliminated some of the things that were prone breaking on the 960. If this means the set will be more reliable and last for 5 to 10 years with out problems, the small reduction in PQ and loss of features would be a positive trade off.


----------



## markd-14




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markd-14* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just purchased a new Sony KD-34XBR970 tv with a Panasonic DMR-ES25 DVD recorder and a Monster 400 HDMI cable. I cannot get the DVD recorder and the Sony to work via the HDMI connection. ............




I took my Panasonic DVD and the Monster cable back to Circuit City, where the sales rep helped me test them out on one of thier display model LCD tv's. The HDMI output on the Panasonic DVD was not working, hence no display on the Sony. The Circuit City rep immediately replaced the bad DVD with a new unit, we even opened it up in the store to make sure it worked. I was VERY impressed with the help and support of the Circuit City folks - kudo's to them!! Anyway, everything works great now! Next week the cable guy is coming to install a new HD box....


Thanks for everyone's comments!


----------



## CrashBBY

I just bought the 970 at Best Buy a couple of days ago I can't wait to hook it up. I've worked at Best Buy HT for 5 years now and I finally get to taste an HDTV for myself here is what I'm hooking upwith.


34xbr970- $850 employee

Toshiba Upconvert DVD-

Monster Power HTS 1600-

Monster HDMI THX 1000-

Monster Component THX 1000-

Monster Audio THX 1000-


I'm going to hook up my comcast through my component video and use my DVD via HDMI. I basically planned on using the best monster cable for everything series 1000 with the basic line/power conditioner, It's probably overkill but hey i get a great price on them and i shouldn't have a weak link my system. saved 400 bucks on the accessories alone. When I get this hooked up I'll post back and let yall know how it looks.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markd-14* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I took my Panasonic DVD and the Monster cable back to Circuit City, where the sales rep helped me test them out on one of thier display model LCD tv's. The HDMI output on the Panasonic DVD was not working, hence no display on the Sony. The Circuit City rep immediately replaced the bad DVD with a new unit, we even opened it up in the store to make sure it worked. I was VERY impressed with the help and support of the Circuit City folks - kudo's to them!! Anyway, everything works great now! Next week the cable guy is coming to install a new HD box....
> 
> 
> Thanks for everyone's comments!



This is the best kind of news - I bet that's a huge load off your shoulders.










Just wait 'til you see HD on this set.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CrashBBY* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just bought the 970 at Best Buy a couple of days ago I can't wait to hook it up. I've worked at Best Buy HT for 5 years now and I finally get to taste an HDTV for myself here is what I'm hooking upwith.
> 
> 
> 34xbr970- $850 employee
> 
> Toshiba Upconvert DVD-
> 
> Monster Power HTS 1600-
> 
> Monster HDMI THX 1000-
> 
> Monster Component THX 1000-
> 
> Monster Audio THX 1000-
> 
> 
> I'm going to hook up my comcast through my component video and use my DVD via HDMI. I basically planned on using the best monster cable for everything series 1000 with the basic line/power conditioner, It's probably overkill but hey i get a great price on them and i shouldn't have a weak link my system. saved 400 bucks on the accessories alone. When I get this hooked up I'll post back and let yall know how it looks.



Congrats on the new set!










I've got a similar arrangement with the 6412 Comcast box and component cables and my Oppo DVD player with HDMI. Without an employee discount, there's no way I could invest in all that Monster gear though.


Cheers!


----------



## ecarlisle

Here is a little update from me on the 970. The tv is working great and the picture is beatuiful especially on HD. I am using digital cable from Insight. I am using component cables from the digital box to the tv and I'm going to save the hdmi for the dvd player whether it be upconverting or hd (still trying to decide on that). Thank you Justc and Sodaboy581 for all your input. As of now, these are the video settings I am using:


Picture Mode: Pro

Brightness: 43

Color: 50

Hue: 0

Color Temp: Neutral

Sharpness: 35

ClearEdge VM: Low

DRC Mode: Interlaced

Color Axis: Monitor


Any questions, comments or thoughts are always welcome. I seriously don't understand where people besides Sodaboy581 are getting such high brigtness settings. Because I got my results from using the Avia dvd. Where is everybody else getting their test results from? I'm seriously considering getting a professional calibrator to come out so I don't have to worry so much about my picture settings and just enjoy it and not have to be so paranoid about these video settings anymore!!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecarlisle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...I seriously don't understand where people besides Sodaboy581 are getting such high brigtness settings. Because I got my results from using the Avia dvd. Where is everybody else getting their test results from? I'm seriously considering getting a professional calibrator to come out so I don't have to worry so much about my picture settings and just enjoy it and not have to be so paranoid about these video settings anymore!!



You've done an outstanding job with your new set.










Brightness is a matter of taste. And it can be hard to calibrate, even with the test patterns provided by Avia and others. Some choose to calibrate Brightness before Contrast, others do it afterward. Some make sure to set Contrast to its mid-point before calibrating for Brightness. There's lots of ways to approach it. And it's not like you're done when they're both calibrated. You still need to go back and forth and do some final fine-tuning. They are very interdependent. It's definitely as much art as it is science.


I recommend that everyone look into bias lighting - a light that illuminates the wall behind the tv to approximately 6,500K. Bias lighting takes strain off the eyes during nighttime viewing and serves to enhance picture quality. Check it out at CinemaQuest Inc., it's called Ideal-Lume Video Bias Lighting. I purchased the "standard" model and am very satisfied with it.


No one needs to worry about the level of Brightness. Cranking it up to 100% will not harm the tv. It may leave one with terrible black levels, but it cannot hurt the set. Contrast is the setting to be careful with. Set it too high and it could shorten the life of the tube and possibly accelerate burn-in.


And, of course, if you have the funds, getting the set calibrated by a pro is the best of all worlds. Go to "imagingscience.com" to locate a trained calibrator in your area. Also, check the Display Calibration area here at AVS where one can talk directly with calibrators.


----------



## bigbluecheese

I just ordered it at BestBuy and should arrice on Friday.


It looked the best at the show floor. The others looks artifically sharp.


Can't wait!


----------



## sodaboy581

Been bouncing between Avia and my XBox360 some more.. here's my final settings on my TV which had the best results for me. (With Avia and the "Pro" setting, with color decoder check, the Red, Green and Blue were all at 0%. And when using Red/Blue/Green bar with filter page, blue had absolutely no flashing and the red/green pages had barely any flashing at all. Hard to even see it.)


Service menu adjustments

////////////////////////


RYR 13

RYB 14

GYR 5

GYB 2

SBRT 28


// 720p positionings for overscan

VPOS 24

VSIZ 31

HPOS 18

HSIZ 33


// 480p positionings for overscan

VPOS 24

VSIZ 31

HPOS 23

HSIZ 47



General adjustments

///////////////////


// Vivid (Useful for anime, XBox360, cable TV)

Picture 75

Brightness 55

Color 85

Hue R4

Color Temp. Cool

Sharpness 40

VM Low

Color Axis Monitor


// Pro (DVD watching)

Picture 70

Brightness 27

Color 65

Hue R4

Color Temp. Warm

Sharpness 40

ClearEdge VM Off

Color Axis Monitor


EDIT: BTW, my brightness setting wasn't really that high in the previous post. It was only 31. I've even lowered it now to 27 with the adjustments I've made.


Watched The 40 Year Old Virgin and Drumline with these settings and they looked awesome as hell.


----------



## BobsUsedGimmick

Sodaboy had an awesome post that I hope will be able to fix the problem I've been having, but how do you set the overscan for 720p and 480p different? I've been into service menu, but I don't know what most of the stuff means. I have found HPos, but that seems to change it for both at the same time. Is there any way to set it so both can be centered at the same time? If so what does service mode call these things?


----------



## sodaboy581




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BobsUsedGimmick* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sodaboy had an awesome post that I hope will be able to fix the problem I've been having, but how do you set the overscan for 720p and 480p different?



I dunno, on my TV, the vertical settings are shared but the horizontal ones are different in 720p and 480p. =\\


----------



## anneokirby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SecretIons* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Alright, KIDZ...Here it is...the ultimate comparison of the high end Sony 34" CRTs.
> 
> 
> KD-34XBR960N - still Sony's top-of-the-line CRT, upgrade from the KD-34XBR960...the only difference being an anti-glare coating on the CRT itself...this the ONLY difference
> 
> 
> KD-34XS955N - upgrade from the KD-34XS955...just as with the 960 and 960N, the ONLY difference between the 955 and 955N is the anti-glare coating...this is Sony's second best CRT. The differences between the 955 and 960 (besides the colors of the sets) ARE found in their features, but BOTH MODELS are equipped with Sony's Super Fine Pitch CRT. The 960 offers these features that the 955 does not: 1)multi-image driver (responsible for the twin view feature which enables you to watch two different programs in two different windows side by side simultaneously) 2)i-link port 3)DRC Palette, which enables the user to further adjust the picture quality balance between "real life" and "clarity" (this feature is found in the Advanced Video Features menu).
> 
> 
> KD-34XBR970 - if you are looking for a Super Fine Pitch CRT, look elsewhere...the 970 is a serious downgrade from the 960. No cable card slot, no multi image driver, no i-link, no memory stick viewer, no scrolling index... and did I mention NO SUPER FINE PITCH CRT? In comparison with the 960 and 955, the number of features this tv doesn't have outnumbers the number of features that it does have. With the non-XBR XS955 out-powering this set, it makes me wonder what warranted the XBR label on the 970. Very peculiar.
> 
> 
> NOTE: The only reason I listed the KD-34XBR970 is to clear up any misunderstandings about whether or not it is a replacement for the 960...IT'S NOT. As previously stated, the KD-34XS955 is far superior to the KD-34XBR970.
> 
> 
> I hope this information helps someone out.
> 
> 
> Dan



__________________


This information is very helpful and I really appreciate all of the time people have spent posting information. I have been researching to make a purchase and knew nothing just a few days ago. Anyway, I have found a refurbished KD-34XBR960N with a 90 day warranty from Sony. Or, I have found a new KD-34XS955N for $120 more. I'm still confused if one is better than the other. (Both sets are good prices.) Which one should I purchase?


Anne


----------



## justsc

I would get the new 34XS955N. No question about it. You want the new set with a new warranty. It's true that you can get a very nice refurbbed set, but when there's a new one available for just a little more - to me it's a no-brainer. The only features the XS955 lacks is FireWire, and PIP (there might be one or two other minor features).


Go with the new XS955. It's a great tv and very few are left. I know there are a boatload of folks here dying to get their hands on one of these sets - especially new.


----------



## BobsUsedGimmick

Cool thanks for the help, I have one more question before I try going into service mode. I read to not push 9 or 7, but I'm a clod and a little absent minded so I'll probably push oneof them accidently. If I do push 9 or 7 is there a way to undo it? If not I think I'll stay out of service mode.


----------



## sodaboy581




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BobsUsedGimmick* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If I do push 9 or 7 is there a way to undo it? If not I think I'll stay out of service mode.



I think you just press power, but I dunno, never pressed it. Consult KenTech's thread about service codes for more info.


----------



## ecarlisle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BobsUsedGimmick* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cool thanks for the help, I have one more question before I try going into service mode. I read to not push 9 or 7, but I'm a clod and a little absent minded so I'll probably push oneof them accidently. If I do push 9 or 7 is there a way to undo it? If not I think I'll stay out of service mode.



I was messing around with the service codes and I accidentally pressed 9 and nothing happened and so then I said "what they hey" and pressed it and 7 a couple more times and still nothing happened and my tv worked completely fine and didnt shut off or anything. So, in whatever menu I was setting at the time, nothing at all happened. But I can't say that same thing will happen to you! Beware..... lol. Maybe, I was just lucky.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BobsUsedGimmick* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cool thanks for the help, I have one more question before I try going into service mode. I read to not push 9 or 7, but I'm a clod and a little absent minded so I'll probably push oneof them accidently. If I do push 9 or 7 is there a way to undo it? If not I think I'll stay out of service mode.



DO NOT PUSH THOSE KEYS!


If you do you risk putting your set back to the "factory newborn" state and you will most likely never get it back to a decent state. Here's a quote from KenTech:


"CAUTION: AVOID keys 7 and 9, as they are part of a key-sequence that can reset all of the deflection or image-decoding settings back to a "factory-newborn" state. If you think you've hit any key by accident, STOP. In a few seconds it will revert back to SERVICE mode, as you'll see at the right side of the screen. All dangerous key-sequences are combinations of *three* keys, by the way."


I appologize for using caps in the first line, but there's just no casual way to communicate this warning.


Please take all the usual measures to record the default values of ALL settings you intend to adjust, before you mess with them.


Cheers!


----------



## Tomos

Anyone come up with any better settings than Sodaboy for this set. I am currently using the last settings he posted and am fairly happy with them but open for any new findings.


----------



## mhaley

So - if you had $1,000-$1,300 to spend. Which would you recommend? I want the integrated HD and at least 34"


Thanks - I am driving myself crazy.


----------



## brian6751

Nothing touches the picture of the 970 for anything near that price range.


----------



## PhilipO38

The XBR970 is a solid HDTV and probably still the best CRT-HDTV besides the 955 and XBR960.


However, i have the XBR960 and i seen this model many times now in Best Buy, and it's depressing Sony removed the amazing SFP tube from this model, as the PQ of the 970 cannot come close to the XBR960's.


If anyone is looking at this model, you should try to somehow find a XBR960..anywhere, because you will never see a better HDTV picture under 40". It really is breathtaking in HD broadcasts, Xbox 360 gaming, and even the upconverting of SDTV from 480i to 960i is excellent.


However, if you cannot find eithier the 955 or 960 in stock anywhere, then the XBR970 is a wise 3rd choice.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PhilipO38* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...However, i have the XBR960 and i seen this model many times now in Best Buy, and it's depressing Sony removed the amazing SFP tube from this model, as the PQ of the 970 cannot come close to the XBR960's...



I have nothing but the highest respect for the technologies Sony has employed in their lines of crt HD sets. The SFP tube is their highest achievement.


However, it's just not true that the 970 doesn't even come close. I have essentially the same set in the HS420 and I find it to be an exceptional tv. When I was in the market the 960 was selling for $2,100 and the 34HS420 for $1,499. I could have afforded either one, but the 960 just did not have a picture that was $600 better than the 420. No way. I sit 4-5 feet back from my 420 and I see no scan lines. And my model pumps out a brighter picture than the 960 because of the extra space between "pixels."


The 970 is every bit a competitor to the vaunted line of SFP tube sets. As for value, the 970 has no competition.


----------



## brian6751




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have nothing but the highest respect for the technologies Sony has employed in their lines of crt HD sets. The SFP tube is their highest achievement.
> 
> 
> However, it's just not true that the 970 doesn't even come close. I have essentially the same set in the HS420 and I find it to be an exceptional tv. When I was in the market the 960 was selling for $2,100 and the 34HS420 for $1,499. I could have afforded either one, but the 960 just did not have a picture that was $600 better than the 420. No way. I sit 4-5 feet back from my 420 and I see no scan lines. And my model pumps out a brighter picture than the 960 because of the extra space between "pixels."
> 
> 
> The 970 is every bit a competitor to the vaunted line of SFP tube sets. As for value, the 970 has no competition.



To add to this, I have mentioned before that there is no visible difference between the 970 and the SFP models from 7+ feet IMO and I think I have a pretty good eye.


----------



## keldarironfist

i work at a local retail chain that sells tv's and i have access to two floor/display model xbr960's selling for 999$ should i grab them? also im a big gamer,ive been told that becuz of the black levels the crt is the way to go but not being able to display 720p nativly kinda is discouraging im wondering if ill see noticable difference between 1080i and 720p when im playin a game like on 360 etc..


----------



## brian6751

If its in good shape, absolutely!


----------



## JudsonWest

I chose the 970 for three reasons. 1st was price. For the ~$1000 MSRP you can't beat it. Anything comparable is + $500 or more. I had room for it's size since I was replacing a 32" 4:3 set. 2nd was while many say it is a quasi-XBR, it IS an XBR non-the-less and Sony warrants it that way. So a 2 year parts & labor warranty (+1 year via AMEX) was also hard to pass up. The 3rd was Sony quality. The picture processing circutry is top notch and very reliable.


So I am very pleased with my purchase.


----------



## tdives

What do you think i can still get a New In the box 960 for 1199 at bestbuys, they have 2 left.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tdives* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What do you think i can still get a New In the box 960 for 1199 at bestbuys, they have 2 left.



If you can get a brand new, still in the box 960 for $1,199 buy both. You could keep one and sell the other for a nice profit, or just keep it as a hot spare.


Be sure to verify that they are truly new.


----------



## RWetmore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tdives* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What do you think i can still get a New In the box 960 for 1199 at bestbuys, they have 2 left.



If you can still get a brand new 960 from a factory authorized dealer such as Best Buy, run (don't walk) there ASAP and snatch it up. That price is an absolute steal!


----------



## brian6751




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RWetmore* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you can still get a brand new 960 from a factory authorized dealer such as Best Buy, run (don't walk) there ASAP and snatch it up. That price is an absolute steal!




Why do people keep posting 960 stuff in this thread?


----------



## Artwood

Because the 960 is really the only thing left that most people feel is worth talking about. if they started a 960 forum this forum would die!


----------



## Q of BanditZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artwood* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Because the 960 is really the only thing left that most people feel is worth talking about. if they started a 960 forum this forum would die!




I'm thinking of starting a seperate black and white TV forum in honor of the two "240p" threads I've seen...among other things.


----------



## Artwood

How long will sony make the 970? What will we have to look forward to then? Only the Chinese can save us!


----------



## Ikabob

So, is the 970 a recommended TV? Does it have the special tuning feature ? Thank you.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ikabob* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, is the 970 a recommended TV? Does it have the special tuning feature ? Thank you.



This is deninitely recommended Ikabob.


This is essentially the same set I have, except they've added an internal ATSC tuner, independent input memory, etc. I have found the extra 4 inches in this 34" model goes a long way. I know it's only 4", but the difference is pretty dramatic.


This is an exceptional tv.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artwood* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Because the 960 is really the only thing left that most people feel is worth talking about. if they started a 960 forum this forum would die!



There already is a 960 thread. Or do you mean an entire 960 Forum?


----------



## Artwood

99% of the forum is about the 960--everything else is just like the universe--dark matter!


----------



## bangbang023

I'm not sure if anyone else has mentioned this, but I've noticed some severe geometry issues on the display model at work, with some curving at the top center of the screen. It's made VERY evident when the UI is up while changing channels and such.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bangbang023* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone else has mentioned this, but I've noticed some severe geometry issues on the display model at work, with some curving at the top center of the screen. It's made VERY evident when the UI is up while changing channels and such.



Could you expand on your explanation?


The only curving I seen at the center, and at the top of the screen might look like this:


\\ \\ \\ \\ \\

l l l l l

l l l l l

l l l l l


Is this what you are referring to?


----------



## c_hernandez32

How do you get both Cable and Over-the-air into the same coax input. My Sony 50A10 has for over the air and cable, but the 970 only has one coax input. The manual says to use an A-B switch, but that seems lame to have to get up and switch; plus I have no where to put it on without the risk of it falling behind the TV.


I did find a diplexer/combiner at Best Buy, but it states its for Satellite and an antennea. Would using a combiner work on cable?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c_hernandez32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do you get both Cable and Over-the-air into the same coax input. My Sony 50A10 has for over the air and cable, but the 970 only has one coax input. The manual says to use an A-B switch, but that seems lame to have to get up and switch; plus I have no where to put it on without the risk of it falling behind the TV.
> 
> 
> I did find a diplexer/combiner at Best Buy, but it states its for Satellite and an antennea. Would using a combiner work on cable?



I guess they're assuming if you have cable you have a set-top-box (STB). At any rate, they have A/B switches with remotes for under $30 at Radio Shack. Have no idea about combiners.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Combiners will not work for antenna and cable because they occupy the same frequency spectrum. Antenna and satalite do not, so one can safely put them together without interference.


----------



## bangbang023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could you expand on your explanation?
> 
> 
> The only curving I've seen at the center, and at the top of the screen might look like this:
> 
> 
> \\ \\ \\ \\ \\
> 
> l l l l l
> 
> l l l l l
> 
> l l l l l
> 
> 
> Is this what you are referring to?



It's actually more severe than I originally thought. There is curvature of the image both on the top center and bottom center, meaning a line that is supposed to be straight has an arc to it. It's horrible looking.


----------



## justsc

I think you need to give a better discription of what this curvature looks like. You mention that it looks worse than originally thought, but haven't yet provided definitive drawing or picture of what you're talking about. Is the "arc" like one end of a "parenthesis" - like this ")" ?


----------



## bangbang023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think you need to give a better discription of what this curvature looks like. You mention that it looks worse than originally thought, but haven't yet provided definitive drawing or picture of what you're talking about. Is the "arc" like one end of a "parenthesis" - like this ")" ?



What? How can you not understand what I'm describing? On the screen, the top and bottom center of the image has an unnatural curve to it. If a straight line is draw, like the lines of the display interface, you easily see the upwards bend in the line as it reaches the center point of the screen


----------



## vid33nyc1

I will be getting this TV soon and i just noticed that there isnt much space at the top of the TV.Would i need a TV top shelf for my center speaker?I have a polk audio center and its about 4-5in wide.Thanks


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vid33nyc1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I will be getting this TV soon and i just noticed that there isnt much space at the top of the TV.Would i need a TV top shelf for my center speaker?I have a polk audio center and its about 4-5in wide.Thanks



I wouldn't put a shelf directly above the tv. It has serious cooling requirements. How heavy is your center speaker? They make nice center speaker stands that work nicely with the build of this tv.


----------



## brian6751




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vid33nyc1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I will be getting this TV soon and i just noticed that there isnt much space at the top of the TV.Would i need a TV top shelf for my center speaker?I have a polk audio center and its about 4-5in wide.Thanks




It doesnt sound very big. My center channel is just a normal HT in a box ones and I used velcro to keep it up there. It works great.


----------



## vid33nyc1

I have the Polk RM 6700s.I made a slight mistake.The depth of the center speaker is about 5in and it is 11in long.I dont think the weight of the speaker will be a problem.This is what the shelf looks like.And thanks for the replys.


http://www.sanus.com/cgi-bin/web_sto...=6921046_19916


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vid33nyc1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the Polk RM 6700s.I made a slight mistake.The depth of the center speaker is about 5in and it is 11in long.I dont think the weight of the speaker will be a problem.This is what the shelf looks like.And thanks for the replys.
> 
> 
> http://www.sanus.com/cgi-bin/web_sto...=6921046_19916



That's actually the stand/shelf I had in mind. It should work well for you.


----------



## oryan_dunn

LOL, I like how they say it is perfect for your videogames, when the controller wires would hang down infront of the TV!


----------



## Steve C.

Hello, everybody.

I just got my Sony XBR970, and I'm having trouble with the tuner. When it tries to lock into a digital signal that is a little weak that day, for whatever reason, it just sits there for a very long time, trying to tune it in, sometimes for 5 or more minutes. The screen is blank during this time, and the TV won't let me do anything else with it, like switch to another channel or input, or call up the menu to take any other action. Is there something I can do to get around this locking-up problem? Is there something wrong with my TV? I called the SONY help number, and the person on the other end didn't seem to know any thing about this.

Thanks


----------



## Steve C.

I guess I forgot to mention this in my previous posting, although it's probably obvious. I am receiving my HDTV via over-the-air transmission, only. To a directional antenna on top of the TV. This shouldn't make any difference regarding the lockup problem, though.


----------



## pdxtom

I've had my 970 up and running for a couple of days now and love it.


I do have a question about the DRC feature;


Should I see a noticeable difference when I chance the setting (from Interlaced to Progressive to Cinemotion)?


I have tried to study the image very closely and just cannot see any change as I go from one choice to another.


Is my DRC simply not working or is the difference so subtle that it's difficult to detect?


P.S.


I should add that I'm using DirecTV (standard service) via S-Video cable.


----------



## justsc

Most of the time the differences are very, very subtle. I personally prefer Interlaced on good analog and SD digital signals. If the signal is poor I use Progressive.


----------



## mabar1

Hello all,


I started stumbling throught this monster thread of complaints, flames, and comparisons to tv's I have never seen before.


I just bouught my 970 at Circuit City. Took a couple days to get her up and running with my schedule, but I am now tuning HD via an antenna in the attic, and ntsc from my replaytv unit. I am quite happy with the picture, especially the HD stuff. The sad thing is that the HD stuff makes the standard ntsc pix look even worse!!!


I am using the digital coax out to feed my stereo for watching HD.


I have had 1 issue however that I am not quite sure about. The tv has a Left and Right analog audio output on it. If I hook that up to my stereo system, I don't get any sound. Should I assume that if I am tuning a digital signal, that the tv won't be sending an analog audio signal? I haven't had time to test it with a standard analog input to the tv.


I initally set the unit up on my basic comcast cable feed, and it found about 60+ digital channels. The audio on many of these channels would fade in and out, or there wouldn't be any audio at all. I am only paying for basic analog cable, so I guess I was suprised that the tv could tune that many channels that I wasn't paying for... I was just curious if anyone has suggestions, or explanations on that whole scene.



Oh.. I forgot.. I noticed the same thing with the DRC feature. Any differences between the various settings is negligible on the content I tried it with. I haven't yet sifted throught the manual to learn what it is suppoesed to do tho.


Thanks for any feedback,


Mabar1


----------



## TransAmLS1

I was thinking about this TV until I head how good the 960 was and how this one isn't quite up to par.


Is Sony going to release something else soon. Like in a week...lol.


----------



## baller99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TransAmLS1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was thinking about this TV until I head how good the 960 was and how this one isn't quite up to par.
> 
> 
> Is Sony going to release something else soon. Like in a week...lol.



The 970 is definitely up to "par", in fact is is way past it and better than most tvs.


The 960 is simply the best of the best though. Don't expect super fine pitch tubes from sony after the 960.


----------



## Lanark77

Must say thanks to everyone on here for the great info, very helpful.


I got my KD34XBR970 just in time for the world cup and to date have absolutely loved it.


I have only been using the OTA HDTV (very few stations at present locally) and the PQ is fantastic, really have no complaints as far as that is concerned.


Yesterday I got a new DVD player to take advantage of the HD and HDMI the KD34XBR970 offers, I got myself the Oppo 970HD after reading rave reviews on here. The PQ is truly stunning but I hit a wee snag.


The Oppo is connected via the (included) HDMI cable and I was hoping for the audio to feed thru via the digital coax out to my Sony reciever. This works fine for my OTA broadcasts but nada from the Oppo. There seems to be no specific audio controls for the HDMI on the KD34XBR970 so I went thru every permutation in the Oppo, but to no avail. I ended up doing a work around and feeding the audio directly from the Oppo to the reciever and that worked a charm. Oddly enough the audio works fine to the TV, it just won't passthru to the reciever.


Still, have to say that I am very happy with my purchases.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TransAmLS1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was thinking about this TV until I head how good the 960 was and how this one isn't quite up to par.
> 
> 
> Is Sony going to release something else soon. Like in a week...lol.



Not quite up to par?


Think of the 960 as a double eagle and the 970 as an eagle.


----------



## TransAmLS1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not quite up to par?
> 
> 
> Think of the 960 as a double eagle and the 970 as an eagle.



What kind of TV can I get to be more like the 960? Is the 970 the next "best" thing?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lanark77* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...I ended up doing a work around and feeding the audio directly from the Oppo to the reciever and that worked a charm...



This is actually the optimal method for using the Oppo with an HD set and receiver. I've got the Oppo 971 and the 34HS420 (the 970's predecessor), and that's the way I've got mine set-up.


Enjoy!


----------



## Lanark77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is actually the optimal method for using the Oppo with an HD set and receiver. I've got the Oppo 971 and the 34HS420 (the 970's predecessor), and that's the way I've got mine set-up.
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



Yeah, the only problem with that was that the TV has a dedicated port on the reciever where as the Oppo now shares the TV's port.


I have only three digital ports, 2 optical and 1 coax.


I have the TV on the digital coax connection, I have an EyeHome (Digital Media Player) box on the first optical and my Cyberhome Recorder on the second. So basically I removed the optical from the Cyberhome (now just using regular RCA) and gave that up for the Oppo, They now share the same audio grouping (Audio 2) but the Oppo digital overrides the analog from the Cyberhome (which carries the CableTV audio). No idea if this is a normal occurence, but it is a very nice setting allowing me to double up on my connection.


All worked out well in the end I think.


----------



## IxKaCKxI

I am in the process of purchasing a 970 and just wanted to know if there is a consensus on what type of upconverting dvd player to get. I have heard that CRT's, being that they are analog, will display a better picture through component upconversion rather than HDMI. However, I have just read two posts from individuals who have purchased Oppo DVD players that say their picture is great.


----------



## justsc

The Oppo player's Genesis/Faroudja chipset resides on the DVI daughtercard. In order to take advantage of these advanced video processors one must use the DVI interface.


I have not heard this about crts and component upconversion. With my Oppo I get better PQ using the DVI interface than anything I receive over component cables. However, my PQ with my STB is better over component cables than with HDMI cables.


Most upconverting players are aimed at fixed pixel displays and, as such, get optimal picture quality while keeping it all in the digital domain, including the interface between the player and the tv.


A number of current players have hacks that allow users to get upconversion over component cables.


----------



## IxKaCKxI

Thanks for the info on that. Would you be able to name some of the players with these hacks?


I have heard that the sound quality on the Oppo is not that great. Is this true? If a player support certain audio formats/codes, should the sound output not depend almost entirely on the receiver?


----------



## Zeke0990

if my tv budget was like $500 - $800 for a HDTV, should i just save up some more cash and get this or go w/ abother CRT?


----------



## smashr

How is the warranty on the Sony's?


I can get a relatively good deal on the best buy service plan if I do end up purchasing this set, but considering the high cost of this set compared to others that I am looking at, I wouldnt want to buy the service plan if it is going to be redundant.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IxKaCKxI* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info on that. Would you be able to name some of the players with these hacks?
> 
> 
> I have heard that the sound quality on the Oppo is not that great. Is this true? If a player support certain audio formats/codes, should the sound output not depend almost entirely on the receiver?



Samsung is the manufacturer that sticks in my mind. But I can't recall model numbers. If you go to the "DVD Players-Standard Definition" area of AVS you'll get all kinds of info on these hacks. If need be post your question there as well.


Oppo and audio - I have been overwhelmed by the Oppo's audio. But I come from meager beginnings. I swear that the audio I get with my Oppo, and fairly low-end HTiB, make sit feel like I have a high-end set-up. All the common formats are supported (e.g. DTS, Dolby 5.1, etc).


----------



## IxKaCKxI

Thanks again for the info!


----------



## mabar1

Hey Lanark77,


I found it interesting that you noticed a similar issue I have had with my 970. The audio doesn't appear to pass through the unit in some instances. I pushed my replaytv audio to the tv, and wanted to be able to come out of the tv to the stereo. I had to feed my replay directly to the stereo to get sound. Digital audio from over the air hdtv proggys seem to come out of the digital audio out just fine, but the passthrough has been problematic. Just curious if you overcame the issue, or if this is something that one should expect to work that doesn't.


Thanks,

mabar1


----------



## ministreak

HI,

I have the 34XBR970. Had it for about three days now.


I'm a little out of touch with the new technology now days and have a few questions that someone with some experience may can help me with.


Viewing DVD's in *ANY* mode looks about the same (great) as mentioned above earlier and from personal experience.


Question is, I think the set does it's own upConverting so, will an upConverting DVD player like the OPPO make the DVD output any better? I hope someone that has already viewed DVD's on a regular progressive scan player and also on an upConverting player on the 34XBR970 can answer this as they have experienced the comparison with their own eyes.


Mini


----------



## RWetmore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ministreak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HI,
> 
> I have the 34XBR970. Had it for about three days now.
> 
> 
> I'm a little out of touch with the new technology now days and have a few questions that someone with some experience may can help me with.
> 
> 
> Viewing DVD's in *ANY* mode looks about the same (great) as mentioned above earlier and from personal experience.
> 
> 
> Question is, I think the set does it's own upConverting so, will an upConverting DVD player like the OPPO make the DVD output any better? I hope someone that has already viewed DVD's on a regular progressive scan player and also on an upConverting player on the 34XBR970 can answer this as they have experienced the comparison with their own eyes.
> 
> 
> Mini



A good upconverting DVD player definately will yield a significant improvement on this set. This is because the set does 480p natively, and does not upconvert it.


----------



## ministreak

HI and thanks for the response.


No Actually the set is 1080i natively and has 3/2 pull down among many more upbeat circuitry...


Do you have the set and have viewed it on both Progressive and an upConveter... No offence but I was hoping to get a response from someone with experience with this particular setup.


Thanks,

Mini


----------



## RWetmore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ministreak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HI and thanks for the response.
> 
> 
> No Actually the set is 1080i natively and has 3/2 pull down among many more upbeat circuitry...



What I meant was that this set displays a 480p signal natively and does not upconvert it to 1080i.



> Quote:
> Do you have the set and have viewed it on both Progressive and an upConveter... No offence but I was hoping to get a response from someone with experience with this particular setup.



I had the 27HS420, which is the same tube/resolution as the XBR970, but much smaller in size. The upconversion yielded a very big difference.


----------



## ministreak

OK,


Here is an excerpt from Googles cache and the same text came up on a search on about.pricegrabber. So I would think that this text is coming from another source and has been copied. I still can't find specific information about it just hints here and there...


((*START QUOTE*))
Sony's advanced *video upconversion* circuitry is very effective at enhancing picture quality and reducing the visibility of horizontal scan lines. Plus, tube TVs like the KD-34XBR970 are more forgiving of lower-quality signals than digital displays like plasma and LCD.

((*END QUOTE*))


* *Video*


* XDS (Extended Data Service): (Info Banner): Yes


* Program Palette(tm) Presets : Vivid, Standard, Movie, Pro


* Dynamic Focus(tm) Circuitry : Yes


* Magnetic Quadra Pole : Yes


* Tuner: NTSC, ATSC, 8VSB with Clear QAM


* Vertical Center : Yes


* Vertical Size : Yes


* Screen or Display Technology: Trinitron® Technology


* Video Signal System: ATSC and NTSC


* Auto White Balance: Yes


* Dynamic Picture(tm) Processor Circuitry: Yes


* Trinitone® Color Temperature: Yes


* Vertical Compression: Yes


* Comb Filter: 3D Digital Comb Filter


* Vertical Aperture Compensation: Yes


* Screen Modes (16:9: Normal/Full/Zoom/Wide Zoom


* ClearEdge VM(tm) Technology: Yes


* DRC® MultiFunction Circuitry


* Vertical Correction: Yes


* Color System: NTSC



* *Audio*


* Speakers (Total): 2


* Dolby® Digital: Yes


* Audio Power Output: 20W Total (10W x 2)


* Tone Control(s): Treble and Bass


* Speaker Type: 2-Way Speaker System


* Steady Sound® Automatic Volume Control: Yes (with BBE)



* *General*


* Aspect Ratio: 16:9


* Screen Size: 34"


* Tilt Correction: Yes



* *Convenience*


* Auto SAP: Yes


* Channel Fix: Yes


* Closed Caption (CC): Yes


* Video Label: Yes


* ID1 Detection: Yes


* Channel Label: Yes


* Channel Skip/Add: Yes


* Channel Jump: Yes


* Favorite Channel: Yes


* Speed Surf(tm) Channel Selection: Yes


* Auto Channel Programming: Yes


* Multiple Language Display: English; Spanish; French


* Programmable Timer: 2 Event


* Sleep Timer: 15, 30, 45, 60, 90, Off


* Caption Vision: Yes


* Clock: Yes


* Parental Control (V-Chip): Yes



* *Inputs and Outputs*


* Analog Audio Input(s): 3 (1 Front/2 Rear)


* Component Video (Y/Pb/Pr ) Input(s): 2 (Rear) 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i


* Composite Video Input(s): 3 (1 Front/2 Rear)


* RF Connection Input(s): 1 Rear


* S-Video Input(s):3 (1 Front/2 Rear) with Detection on rear connection


* Audio Out (Variable/Fixed): Yes


* Digital Audio Output(s): 1 (Coaxial)


* HDMI(tm) Connection(s): 1 Rear



* *Power*


* Internal Power Supply: Yes


* Power Requirements: AC120V, 60Hz


* Power Consumption (in Operation): 240W


* Power Consumption (in Standby): Less than 1W



* *Regulation and Standard Compliance*


* Energy Star® Compliant: Yes



* *Service and Warranty Information*


* Limited Warranty : 2 Years Parts and Labor / 2 Years Picture Tube



* *Display*


* Screen or Display Technology: FD Trinitron®


* Display Resolution : HD (1080i)



* *Weight*


* 190 lbs. 9 oz. (86.2 kg)



* *Dimensions (W x H x D)*


* 39 1/8" x 25 3/4" x 23 3/4" (994 x 654 x 604mm)



* *Supplied Accessories*


* Instruction Manual


* Remote Control (RM-YD007)


* AA Battery x 2


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ministreak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HI and thanks for the response.
> 
> 
> No Actually the set is 1080i natively and has 3/2 pull down among many more upbeat circuitry...
> 
> 
> Do you have the set and have viewed it on both Progressive and an upConveter... No offence but I was hoping to get a response from someone with experience with this particular setup.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mini



I own an upconverting player and the Sony KV-34HS420, the predecessor to the 970. All they did was add an internal tuner and 2 more minor features to the 34HS420. Before I got the upconverting player I used a basic PS dvd player.


I have found, as RWetmore has said that there was a significant improvement in PQ with the upconverting player versus using a standard PS dvd player.


But the PQ improvement has little to do with the upconversion. Most of these upconverting players have better internal video processors than what's in the tvs. I ran a test to prove this. There's a dvd out called the HQV Benchmark DVD, which until recently was only available to pros and magazines that compared tvs and dvd players. This disc really puts video processors through the paces. I ran the disc from my older PS player, using the composite interface. This forces the tv to employ its own deinterlacer and scaler, etc. With this set-up the tv scored pretty poorly on the video tests. Then I used component cables with the old PS player to see how its internal video processors scored. The older player in PS mode performed better than my tv's internal video processors, but not strickingly so. Then I hooked up my Oppo upconverting player and tested its internal processors. What a difference! In this mode the Oppo's video processor chip-set (Genesis/Faroudja) passed all of the tests with flying colors.


Bottom Line - I get the best DVD PQ I've ever seen on my set with the Oppo player. It's even better than some HD material I've seen. Of course, very good HD material offers the best PQ, but with my set and this Oppo player it's a pleasure to watch DVDs.


----------



## ministreak

Hi JustSC,


Very Informative and factual post. Since you own the OPPO which I was looking at very hard, can you tell me if it still has the *Audio Synchronization problem* that I have read so much about?


Mini


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ministreak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi JustSC,
> 
> 
> Very Informative and factual post. Since you own the OPPO which I was looking at very hard, can you tell me if it still has the *Audio Synchronization problem* that I have read so much about?
> 
> 
> Mini



All I can say is I have not seen it happen on my set. I've had the two together for at least 6 months now and not a single incident of this problem. In fact, I don't believe I've read of any crt owners with this problem, but you might want to do further research on that.


The DVD Players Standard Definition section of AVS has two long threads on the Oppo. Take a look at both, especially during the last 6-8 weeks for the msot up to date info on the currently used firmware update to see if it's been addressed further.


----------



## deathandtaxes

Hey All,


Looking for opinions from owners of the 34XBR970. I, like a million other dudes, have been looking at HDTVs--and looking to buy. But I know I'll be watching (sorry to pain the HD hardcore) many hours of SD programming. (FWIW, I will be ordering HD digital cable, but I know some of my favorite programs aren't in HD yet.) That said, how do the non-HD channels look on this Sony? At least as good as SD on a non-HD Sony set (like a KD27FS120)? I briefly owned an HD set (26" Panasonic) that I ultimately returned for screen geometry problems. Most SD programming on that Panny set,looked like an improvement over the same programming on a non-HD set. However, the increased vividness of color sometimes came with a blurriness--on CNN, for example, it could look like the anchor person's make-up was floating ever so slightly around the face. Was this a case if slow line-doubling, forcing the 480i into 480p? What does the Sony do with 480i stuff and how does it look? I'm still considering buying that 27"sony nonHD--and waiting yet again to make the upgrade.


And how's the screen geometry on the 970? Two I've seen in stores had some bowing on the menu graphics, one had a horrible 4:3.


----------



## ministreak

*TO JUSTSC:*

You must have gotten one of the good ones then. If you read the reviews from Amazon (lots of them) for the past six months you will find lots of complaints of the Audio Sync problem, as you will on many other threads of various places on the Internet. Even on OPPO's website in their FAQ section they are addressing the Sync issue and telling users that they can slow down the Audio from within the settings menus in milliseconds until it matches the audio. So I take it they can't fix the Sync problem especially since they have released another DVD player (the DV-970HD), which has only one processor, unlike the OPDV971H, which has two. But you can do upConversion via the component out on the DV-970HD and also they have replaced the flimsy CD tray but use the same Remote.


Thanks for the information on the threads about the OPPO I will run over there and read them to see if any firmware has corrected the Sync problem completely. Which I doubt... With the release of the DV-970HD, I don't think they will be doing that many more firmware upgrades on the OPDV971H.

*TO DEATH & TAXES:*

As far as the viewing the TV on an SD signal... There's nothing to brag about there... If you don't zoom in, and sit far enough away from it then it looks fine. (I use DirecTV). The picture is brighter and I actually had to turn mine down some and use the Movie Mode setting.


Using a non-upconverting progressive scan DVD player, DVDs look really good if they are in 100% & normal view (not zoomed in). But if up close I can see artifacts and other things that I just don't know how to describe, as I don't know what all that stuff is


The geometry on my 34XBR970 is superb in fact, I have never heard of anyone complaining about the geometry before you mentioned it When deciding to purchase this TV, if I were you, I wouldn't even consider the geometry into the equation. You should assume it to be perfect the ones that you have seen or heard about probably have been handled rough or dropped (in my opinion). I would never have this TV delivered, as I don't trust the kids that work for these places as delivery guys. If they bump it or drop it, no one will know and it won't be his or her problem I hand delivered and setup my on set like it was a baby It does have tilt correction, which you must adjust when the TV is first turned on as part of the initial setup. NO GEOMETRY PROBLEMS.


UPDATE:

I got the OPPO 971 and when I used the 720p or 1080i mode the GEOMETRY issues were evident at the bottom of the screen.... I took the 34XBR970 back to circuit city as fast as I could!!! For more information, please see my other post...

Mini


----------



## sodaboy581

Just to reply to deathandtaxes..


I've noticed absolutely no geometry problems on my 970...


----------



## RWetmore

I think most geometry issues with these sets are due to the earth's magnetic fields. Depending on where and what direction the set faces, geometry problems can arise. Most of them are easily fixable via the service menu geometry adjustments.


----------



## analogBalrog

I've got an interesting choice to make and I'd like to see what all the experts on this board think...so chime in:


I currently have an InFocus 4805 DLP Projector setup. It's got HD and looks nice...when it runs. It has eaten 2 bulbs this year alone at $400 a smack and it the color wheel and fan on it are both louder than the second coming of the lord.


This all leads me to the Sony KD-3rXBR970.


How? Well, I'm not going to buy another $400 bulb. Forget it. But I've heard that a lot of these projector problems have been solved with the InFocus IN72 Projector which comes in at around $1200. On the other side of the fence, the 970, while significantly smaller than my 8 foot screen, is about the same amount of money, and from what I'm reading, has a beautiful picture.


I am not willing to hunt down the 960 - it seems to me, while it has better PQ, it doesn't warrant the additional cash to get it, at least for me... $1200 is my absolute cap which prices the 960 out of the equation.


I have a Sony system: DVD Player, Amp/Recvr, Speakers, PS2 are all Sony.


With all that said... I ask you: What should I do with my $1200 price cap?


A) Grab another $400 bulb (please. god. no.)

B) Buy the InFocus IN72? (does size out-weigh PQ?)

C) Buy the 970? (Does this baby have PQ comparible to the 4805?)


Last question: Leaving "size" out of the equation, what PQ differences can I expect to see between the InFocus 4805 that I'm used to and the 970? My sitting distance from the TV flucuates between 6 and 9 feet (I can setup my sofa in that range). Oh, and I live far away from any store that would carry a 970, so I can't really base my decision on anything but what I read online, and what I hear from you.


What do I do?


Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## IxKaCKxI

So I just hooked up my 970 today and was wondering if anybody can give me an explanation as to why channels (SD, I do not have HD yet) look "artifacty," especially compared to the KV-27V35 (1997) I just replaced. I have not calibrated the set yet, but I do not think that calibration would necessarily get rid of this, but then again I am by no means an expert. Would getting an in-Line amplifier at least partly remedy this issue? Any other advice?


----------



## Marionr26

whats the best price around on one these sony's


----------



## RWetmore

Don't know the best price, but I would think you could find it for about $1000 if you are willing to shop around.


----------



## nilblog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marionr26* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> whats the best price around on one these sony's



For a new 970? The lowest I've seen in-store is 1149.99 (not a sale) at Best Buy, which was when I snatched mine up. That was almost two months ago.


By the way, I am extremely satisfied with this set at a viewing distance of 8'. I did have to do some service menu tweaking (of the rather rudimentary variety), but the picture is downright beautiful, almost too much so - it's hard to focus on HD content when the visuals are so breathtaking! DVDs look great at 480p, too, and CRT handles SD sooo much better than do plasma and LCD, IMO.


If your viewing distance is much further or closer than 8', I'd recommend a different set - any further and the screen is probably simply too small; any closer and scan lines start becoming an issue.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *funkfuzz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...With all that said... I ask you: What should I do with my $1200 price cap?
> 
> 
> A) Grab another $400 bulb (please. god. no.)
> 
> B) Buy the InFocus IN72? (does size out-weigh PQ?)
> 
> C) Buy the 970? (Does this baby have PQ comparible to the 4805?)
> 
> 
> Last question: Leaving "size" out of the equation, what PQ differences can I expect to see between the InFocus 4805 that I'm used to and the 970? My sitting distance from the TV flucuates between 6 and 9 feet (I can setup my sofa in that range). Oh, and I live far away from any store that would carry a 970, so I can't really base my decision on anything but what I read online, and what I hear from you.
> 
> 
> What do I do?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!



I would never say size outweighs PQ. But that's just me.


I cannot tell you how the 970 compares to any projectors, as I am not into that display technology. However, of the projectors I have seen, none have had the PQ of the 970. Of course, it all depends on the incoming signal quality. Give the 970 a good signal and the results will be exceptional.


Six feet back would be wonderful. Nine feet is a bit far back. I sit at 5 feet back and that's just about right for me.


I wish I could think of an objective way you could measure how important screen size is to you, because going to a 970 constitutes a huge change from what you've become accustomed to. Before pulling the trigger I'd try to find some way to guage how you'll handle such a dramatic reduction in screen size.


----------



## analogBalrog

okay justsc,


i think that ultimately, i'm with you and agree that PQ trumps Size. with that said, i think that i will greatly enjoy the 970. so, i'm gonna grab it and let you know how it goes!


thanks!


----------



## superm1

Hi people,


I recently picked up a sammie txs3082wh. I'm happy with it for the most part (especially since its a slim fit) - until I realized that it only has 800 lines of horizontal resolution. It baffles me that they can advertise 1080i with this.


I am considering taking it back to get this sony in this thread, but I was curious about the horizontal resolution on this TV. Anyone have a spec? I've googled a bit, but no answers other then the earlier model (960 I think) had 1400.


----------



## MKIII

found this in another thread posted by justsc



> Quote:
> The XBR970, currently being manufactured and sold, resolves around 850 lines of horizontal resolution. The sets with the super fine pitch tube resolved around 1,440 lines of horizontal resolution. Currently, the only Sony tube set with the SFP tube is the KD-36XS955. It's a great 4:3 set with approx 33.5" of widescreen display.


----------



## superm1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKIII* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> found this in another thread posted by justsc



Oh thats not very good news. So moving to the XBR970 would be little to no difference then from the sammie.


----------



## ecarlisle

Ok, I'm in a dilemma guys. I want to see movies in 1080i since I own the 970. Currently I only have a 480p dvd player. Well, should I buy an upconverting dvd player like the Oppo or just wait for the Xbox 360 hd-dvd player when it is released? I understand that upconverting players arent true HD, but I'm also afraid of investing in a technology like hd-dvd that may not become the standard. Is the upconverted 1080i that much better than 480p on the 970 to warrant purchasing another dvd player or should I just wait for the hd-dvd? Or should I just forget about both and stick with my 480p player for awhile?! I need some help!! Any feedback or comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dlpordie

I just bought a KD-34XS955 from a dealer (open box) thinking it was a XBR970 - I didn't even check the designation until I got home with the manual and saw what I'd done. The set will be delivered tomorrow. Did I make a happy mistake or a tragic one. I'll have 30 days to send it back if necessary. What do you think? My main criterion is PQ over cable and satellite both HD and SD. Thanks.


----------



## GearGuy2001

I upgraded my Toshiba 20" Flat Screen to the KD34XBR970 and Im so happy with my purchase. The only thing that makes me mad and maybe someone could help but I own a Sony HT system the reciever is STR-K660P and I cant find a code to program my TV remote for this reciever (Ive tried a ton, basically every sony code in the manual.)


Im using soda's settings and I am very happy.


I dont have a cable box since this has one built in, but I tried to tune in 302 which is a channel I pay for but the TV says its not a channel. Also Im getting channels I dont pay for like Starz and Cinemax HD.


Any Help is appreciated


Thanks,

GearGuy


----------



## RWetmore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlpordie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just bought a KD-34XS955 from a dealer (open box) thinking it was a XBR970 - I didn't even check the designation until I got home with the manual and saw what I'd done. The set will be delivered tomorrow. Did I make a happy mistake or a tragic one. I'll have 30 days to send it back if necessary. What do you think? My main criterion is PQ over cable and satellite both HD and SD. Thanks.



The 34XS955 has the super fine pitch tube (65% more detail than the 970), so assuming it is in good condition, you/they made a happy mistake.


----------



## rfousch

I've pretty much narrowed my selections down to either the Sammy 3082 or the Sony xbr970, coupled with the OPPO 971. Before pulling the trigger on which display, I thought I would get opinions on the choice between the Sony and the Sammy....here are a few facts on my usage....


1) I don't own an xbox and don't plan to get one as I play games on my sweet 2.6 GHz dual core box with a Samsung 214T 22" LCD.


2) The setup will be used primarily for upscaling DVD's and off the air HDTV.


3) The HT AVR is a Denon 1905 (refurb) with 4 Polk RM2000's, a Bose center and Polk powered sub. Sound from the DVD is via optical cable to the AVR. Will feed the TV via the DVI to HDMI from the OPPO. Secondary feeds will come from the component outputs on the AVR to the TV.


I realize the Sony has one HDMI input and does not have the super fine pitch tube the xbr960 had. I also know the Sammy is cheaper, but can suffer from geometry issues.


Comments and suggestions are very much appreciated in advance.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *superm1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh thats not very good news. So moving to the XBR970 would be little to no difference then from the sammie.



Horizontal resolution on the 970 would be somewhat similar to the Samsung 3082. Both of these sets deliver outstanding PQ.


Be sure you're thinking about resolution is accurate. 1080i refers to vertical resolution, which are the horizontal lines. Horizontal resolution refers to the vertical lines. The native scanning rate of crt sets is 1920x1080i. No crt sets resolve all 1920x1080i. They don't even broadcast the full 1920x1080i. A set that resolves a max of 800 lines of horizontal resolution is an HD set. So is one that resolves 1,440 lines as do the Sony sets with the SFP tube. Each type has its own strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecarlisle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm in a dilemma guys. I want to see movies in 1080i since I own the 970. Currently I only have a 480p dvd player. Well, should I buy an upconverting dvd player like the Oppo or just wait for the Xbox 360 hd-dvd player when it is released? I understand that upconverting players arent true HD, but I'm also afraid of investing in a technology like hd-dvd that may not become the standard. Is the upconverted 1080i that much better than 480p on the 970 to warrant purchasing another dvd player or should I just wait for the hd-dvd? Or should I just forget about both and stick with my 480p player for awhile?! I need some help!! Any feedback or comments would be greatly appreciated.



Hey Buddy!


This really depends on your expectations. An upconverting player is not going to make dvds look like HD. As always, the output is only as good as the incoming signal. I have seen dvds from my Oppo look better than some HD material from my Comcast Digital Classic package. On the other hand, a good HD show cannot be beaten - period.


I am so pleased with my Oppo player. I have to believe it would work just as well with your set as mine since they're essentially the same. And since this is HD DVD-Blu-Ray format independent, it'll play all standard dvds forever. I don't intend to invest in an HD capable dvd player until the format war has a winner and the price point reaches my budget. That'll take at least a few years. During that time I'll be enjoying the heck out of my Oppo. The other benefit of my Oppo was how well it drove my inexpensive HTiB. I get audio out of my speakers that I've never heard from any other source.


The OPPO OPDV971H gets my highest recommendation.


Cheers!


----------



## deathandtaxes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Horizontal resolution on the 970 would be somewhat similar to the Samsung 3082. Both of these sets deliver outstanding PQ.
> 
> 
> Be sure you're thinking about resolution is accurate. 1080i refers to vertical resolution, which are the horizontal lines. Horizontal resolution refers to the vertical lines. The native scanning rate of crt sets is 1920x1080i. No crt sets resolve all 1920x1080i. They don't even broadcast the full 1920x1080i. A set that resolves a max of 800 lines of horizontal resolution is an HD set. So is one that resolves 1,440 lines as do the Sony sets with the SFP tube. Each type has its own strengths and weaknesses.




Hey justsc,


I always appreciate your comments and hope you'll talk a bit more about CRT HDTV resolution--and resolution in general. The definitions for horizontal res. and vertical res. always seem confusing because of the overlap in terms: vertical resolution is based on horizontal lines; horizontal res. is based on vertical lines. Even your description above confuses me: if the xbr960 has 1440 horizintal lines of vertical resolution (hope I'm stating that properly), then does the set have 1920 (hor. res.)x1440(vert. res.) interlaced resolution? Does the Sammy 3082 have 1920x800i and the xbr970 1920x850i?



> Quote:
> A set that resolves a max of 800 lines of horizontal resolution



Did you mean 800 horizontal lines of vertical resolution?


Or have I now managed to confuse myself and other readers? Sorry to all. Also, is Sony's aperature grill visible on the 970? As much as I liked the 960's PQ, I hated seeing those thin black lines.


----------



## RWetmore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deathandtaxes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you mean 800 horizontal lines of vertical resolution?



Yes, I believe he meant vertical. The best is the Sony Super Fine Pitch (800 vertical, 1440 horizontal).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deathandtaxes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Or have I now managed to confuse myself and other readers? Sorry to all. Also, is Sony's aperature grill visible on the 970? As much as I liked the 960's PQ, I hated seeing those thin black lines.



Yes, Sony's aperture grille is much more visible on the 970 compared to the 960.


----------



## GearGuy2001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GearGuy2001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I The only thing that makes me mad and maybe someone could help but I own a Sony HT system the reciever is STR-K660P and I cant find a code to program my TV remote for this reciever (Ive tried a ton, basically every sony code in the manual.)



Does anyone have a code for that HT system, I still cant find one or is the Sony Remote not worth keeping, should I get a Logitech or other lcd remote?


Thanks,

GearGuy


----------



## rfousch

Guys,


I solved my selection.....went to a couple of stores, BB, HH and looked at both the Sony 34xbr970 and the Sammy TXS-3082...the 3082 had the better picture in BB and it was right next to the xbr970...however, the geometry issues were present, easy to see in the menu mode., slight but there in any case. I could live with it....until.....


Went to HH to have a look-see.....saw the xbr970, and the 3082....and to the left of the xbr970 was the KD36XS955....hands down it beat them all. $20 more than the Sammy, $400 less than the xbr970 and the picture was fantastic. That superfine dot pitch tube makes a big diff. Looking at a High-def news channel there were no visible vertical lines in text shown in the bottom ticker on the XS955...on the xbr970 and the 3082 they were easy to see.


I took out a tape measure and the side to side width of the tube was the same as the xbr970, you just get the extra area of the 4:3 style too. Basically that means I have the width of the wide-screen style (plus top and bottom borders in 16:9 mode) and the ability to show regular TV show type display without all the stretch and fill junk.


Delivery is Tuesday....now I need to order the OPPO 971 to seal the deal.


I'm in the Atlanta metro area and while I was closing the sale I glanced at the computer the sales guys was using...it showed stock for the KD36XS955 in the area stores...looks like they have about 20 in stock in the area. And from what the price was marked, they look to be closing out inventory. I got a great deal.


FYI, one store had the price marked $100 less than the other. If you are in the Atlanta area, make sure to check out the prices at multiple stores and ask for inventory amounts.


----------



## baker8

If the price was equal, would any of you still purchase this model over the XBR960? Is there some benefit to having the newer model even though it appears the 960 has more features?


----------



## superm1

Well knowing that the horizontal resolution is about equal between these two - my last deterant for choosing one or the other is the blurry edges. The sammy is a bit notorious for having the left and right inch of the screen more blurry then the rest (perhaps due to the slimfit style). I am a bit lost in the service menu for anything but verticle/horizontal amplitude/shift, so I don't even know if its resolvable.


Does the xbr960 have the same fate of blurry left and right edge? Or does that extra ~80lbs resolve this issue?


----------



## GearGuy2001

I havent noticed any blurly edges on my XBR970. I looked while watching Cinemax and Starz in 1080i (where it would most likely be more noticible)


----------



## RWetmore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rfousch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> 
> I solved my selection.....went to a couple of stores, BB, HH and looked at both the Sony 34xbr970 and the Sammy TXS-3082...the 3082 had the better picture in BB and it was right next to the xbr970...however, the geometry issues were present, easy to see in the menu mode., slight but there in any case. I could live with it....until.....
> 
> 
> Went to HH to have a look-see.....saw the xbr970, and the 3082....and to the left of the xbr970 was the KD36XS955....hands down it beat them all. $20 more than the Sammy, $400 less than the xbr970 and the picture was fantastic. That superfine dot pitch tube makes a big diff. Looking at a High-def news channel there were no visible vertical lines in text shown in the bottom ticker on the XS955...on the xbr970 and the 3082 they were easy to see.
> 
> 
> I took out a tape measure and the side to side width of the tube was the same as the xbr970, you just get the extra area of the 4:3 style too. Basically that means I have the width of the wide-screen style (plus top and bottom borders in 16:9 mode) and the ability to show regular TV show type display without all the stretch and fill junk.
> 
> 
> Delivery is Tuesday....now I need to order the OPPO 971 to seal the deal.
> 
> 
> I'm in the Atlanta metro area and while I was closing the sale I glanced at the computer the sales guys was using...it showed stock for the KD36XS955 in the area stores...looks like they have about 20 in stock in the area. And from what the price was marked, they look to be closing out inventory. I got a great deal.
> 
> 
> FYI, one store had the price marked $100 less than the other. If you are in the Atlanta area, make sure to check out the prices at multiple stores and ask for inventory amounts.



Wow - you got an excellent deal. Congrats on getting the set; it's a great one.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deathandtaxes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey justsc,
> 
> 
> I always appreciate your comments and hope you'll talk a bit more about CRT HDTV resolution--and resolution in general. The definitions for horizontal res. and vertical res. always seem confusing because of the overlap in terms: vertical resolution is based on horizontal lines; horizontal res. is based on vertical lines. Even your description above confuses me: if the xbr960 has 1440 horizintal lines of vertical resolution (hope I'm stating that properly), then does the set have 1920 (hor. res.)x1440(vert. res.) interlaced resolution? Does the Sammy 3082 have 1920x800i and the xbr970 1920x850i?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean 800 horizontal lines of vertical resolution?
> 
> 
> Or have I now managed to confuse myself and other readers? Sorry to all. Also, is Sony's aperature grill visible on the 970? As much as I liked the 960's PQ, I hated seeing those thin black lines.



I know how annoying it can be to make sense out of this. Many who post on this issue know less than they may seem to think, and everyone who posts on this issue can easily make a mistake when typing the words horizontal and vertical so often.


There are so many good articles out there regarding digital tv (DTV) and resolution formats. I'm not an expert so I won't try to sound like one. But you've asked for some help and I'll try not to add to the confusion.


Please ask questions when things sound wrong or confusing. Maybe others who are good with explanations will chime in also.


-As we convert to DTV, keep in mind that expressions of resolution are intended to reflect digital displays like LCD sets. So I'm going to try explaining things from the perspective of an LCD type display. You'll get the connection to tube sets.


-If you could look closely enough at an LCD set you'd see thousands of tiny pixels (picture elements) packed real tightly. I'm sure you've heard that SD has so many hundreds of thousands of pixels, and HD has so many millions of pixels? Well, it's true.


-So let's take a display format like 1280x720p. If you put up a ruler absolutely straight across the set and focused on just one row of pixels, counting from left to right, you'd have 1,280 pixels across the screen. This number equals the horizontal resolution of the screen. But I've written that horizontal resolution is the total number of vertical lines across the set, right? That's because with tube sets we talk about lines. These pixels can also be seen to line-up vertically as well as horizontally. Connect all these pixels vertical lines and you get 1,280 of them. Horizontal resolution.


-That takes care of how we measure the resolution horizontally on the screen.


-Vertical resolution is then a piece of cake. Go back to looking at the pixels as rows across the screen. Add up all the rows and you get 720 of them. That's vertical resolution - 720 horizontal lines from top to bottom.


-In pixels that's 1,280 pixels horizontally by 720 pixels vertically. In lines it's 1,280 vertical lines by 720 horizontal lines.


I hope that helps a little.



> Quote:
> if the xbr960 has 1440 horizintal lines of vertical resolution (hope I'm stating that properly), then does the set have 1920 (hor. res.)x1440(vert. res.) interlaced resolution? Does the Sammy 3082 have 1920x800i and the xbr970 1920x850i?



The native scanning rate for crt HD sets is 1920x1080, rather than 1280x720 for fixed-pixel sets like LCDs.


The XBR960 is a 1920x1080 set. Just like the XBR970, and the Samsung SlimFit sets. But these sets are not all created equally. Each set receives the same signal and displays it the best it can given its own limitations. But these sets are simply not big enough to pack all 1920x1080 pixels onto their relatively small screens.


On the XBR960 the "pixels" are more tightly packed. "Pitch" is the word used to describe the space between pixels. So, the XBR960, with its Super Fine Pitch (SFP) tube, packs alot more pixels onto its screen than the XBR970 or the SlimFit sets. When the XBR960 receives the 1920x1080 signal, it can actually resolve (display) 1440 x 1080. The tube scales the actual display so the difference between the signal and what gets resolved doesn't look screwy. The XBR970 and the SlimFits resolve around 800-850x1080 of the total 1920x1080. That's obviously less than what the 960 can do, but that doesn't mean that the 970 and the SlimFit sets are not HD, nor does it mean they have worse pictures. There's alot more to the fidelity of a display than resolution, like brightness, color, sharpness, etc. I have found that with the SFP tube sets one can sit alot closer because the "lines" are so close they're hard to make out. That's nice because the closer you can sit the better the cinematic experience. Those with 970's and SlimFits have to sit a bit further back so that the lines can't be discerned, but their PQ is still stunning. HD is so cool!



> Quote:
> Did you mean 800 horizontal lines of vertical resolution?
> 
> 
> Or have I now managed to confuse myself and other readers? Sorry to all. Also, is Sony's aperature grill visible on the 970? As much as I liked the 960's PQ, I hated seeing those thin black lines.



No. With respect to the SlimFits, Samsung says on its data sheets that they have a max of 800 (vertical) lines, which equals horizontal resolution, like I just described above.


While some manufacturers like to refer to their sets as either 1080 or 720 (vertical resolution), Samsung likes to put out it's maximum horizontal resolution. Who knows why?


What's visible on Sony's aperture grill are the tiny metal wires seen running across the screen (supporting the aperture grill). Most displays have two or three of them spaced evenly apart. They're usually only visible when a very bright (whitish) screen is showing.


I sure hope this helps.


Cheers!


----------



## RWetmore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know how annoying it can be to make sense out of this. Many who post on this issue know less than they may seem to think, and everyone who posts on this issue can easily make a mistake when typing the words horizontal and vertical so often.
> 
> 
> There are so many good articles out there regarding digital tv (DTV) and resolution formats. I'm not an expert so I won't try to sound like one. But you've asked for some help and I'll try not to add to the confusion.
> 
> 
> Please ask questions when things sound wrong or confusing. Maybe others who are good with explanations will chime in also.
> 
> 
> -As we convert to DTV, keep in mind that expressions of resolution are intended to reflect digital displays like LCD sets. So I'm going to try explaining things from the perspective of an LCD type display. You'll get the connection to tube sets.
> 
> 
> -If you could look closely enough at an LCD set you'd see thousands of tiny pixels (picture elements) packed real tightly. I'm sure you've heard that SD has so many hundreds of thousands of pixels, and HD has so many millions of pixels? Well, it's true.
> 
> 
> -So let's take a display format like 1280x720p. If you put up a ruler absolutely straight across the set and focused on just one row of pixels, counting from left to right, you'd have 1,280 pixels across the screen. This number equals the horizontal resolution of the screen. But I've written that horizontal resolution is the total number of vertical lines across the set, right? That's because with tube sets we talk about lines. These pixels can also be seen to line-up vertically as well as horizontally. Connect all these pixels vertical lines and you get 1,280 of them. Horizontal resolution.
> 
> 
> -That takes care of how we measure the resolution horizontally on the screen.
> 
> 
> -Vertical resolution is then a piece of cake. Go back to looking at the pixels as rows across the screen. Add up all the rows and you get 720 of them. That's vertical resolution - 720 horizontal lines from top to bottom.
> 
> 
> -In pixels that's 1,280 pixels horizontally by 720 pixels vertically. In lines it's 1,280 vertical lines by 720 horizontal lines.
> 
> 
> I hope that helps a little.
> 
> 
> 
> The native scanning rate for crt HD sets is 1920x1080, rather than 1280x720 for fixed-pixel sets like LCDs.
> 
> 
> The XBR960 is a 1920x1080 set. Just like the XBR970, and the Samsung SlimFit sets. But these sets are not all created equally. Each set receives the same signal and displays it the best it can given its own limitations. But these sets are simply not big enough to pack all 1920x1080 pixels onto their relatively small screens.
> 
> 
> On the XBR960 the "pixels" are more tightly packed. "Pitch" is the word used to describe the space between pixels. So, the XBR960, with its Super Fine Pitch (SFP) tube, packs alot more pixels onto its screen than the XBR970 or the SlimFit sets. When the XBR960 receives the 1920x1080 signal, it can actually resolve (display) 1440 x 1080. The tube scales the actual display so the difference between the signal and what gets resolved doesn't look screwy. The XBR970 and the SlimFits resolve around 800-850x1080 of the total 1920x1080. That's obviously less than what the 960 can do, but that doesn't mean that the 970 and the SlimFit sets are not HD, nor does it mean they have worse pictures. There's alot more to the fidelity of a display than resolution, like brightness, color, sharpness, etc. I have found that with the SFP tube sets one can sit alot closer because the "lines" are so close they're hard to make out. That's nice because the closer you can sit the better the cinematic experience. Those with 970's and SlimFits have to sit a bit further back so that the lines can't be discerned, but their PQ is still stunning. HD is so cool!
> 
> 
> 
> No. With respect to the SlimFits, Samsung says on its data sheets that they have a max of 800 (vertical) lines, which equals horizontal resolution, like I just described above.
> 
> 
> While some manufacturers like to refer to their sets as either 1080 or 720 (vertical resolution), Samsung likes to put out it's maximum horizontal resolution. Who knows why?
> 
> 
> What's visible on Sony's aperture grill are the tiny metal wires seen running across the screen (supporting the aperture grill). Most displays have two or three of them spaced evenly apart. They're usually only visible when a very bright (whitish) screen is showing.
> 
> 
> I sure hope this helps.
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Great explanation; however, I don't believe the Sony Super Fine Pitch can resolve all 1080 vertical lines. I think it can only do about 800, and the HS420 and XBR970 significantly less than 800. Such is the case with SFP's 1440 lines of horizontal resolution as well; the HS420 and the XBR970 are significantly less than 1440. I believe the SFP tube has proportionately about a 65% finer dot pitch than the HS420s or XBR970. If one does the math, what does that come out to? Or am I wrong?


----------



## ministreak

To all concerned or interested.


I bought a Sony 34XBR970 about 2½ weeks ago. I also got the OPPO OPDV971H about 1 week ago. Got the Sony TV from Circuit City and the OPPO OPDV971H directly from OPPO. I got the latest firmware and the latest remote control. I connected the OPPO 971 to the TV via the included DVI -> HDMI.


Sounds good so far right? Keep reading


When playing DVD's on 480p on the XBR970 the display was great. However, when I changed to 720p (or) 1080i, there was distortion about ½ half inch up from the bottom of the screen in a way in which the picture seemed to slant to the right. After passing that half-inch mark going up, the rest of the display looked OK. (well great)


I called OPPO 4 times and Sony once. OPPO told me to hook a computer monitor up to the OPPO OPDV971H and see if the distortion was still present. I have a Widescreen LCD monitor that I did hook up to it. The same DVD's looked fine using all available outputs. (480p.720p,1080i)


I Called OPPO back and they told me to revert back to the March firmware to see if the new release had introduced a compatibility issue with the Sony 34XBR970. I reverted back to the March release of the firmware. No difference. So I reloaded the July release. I Called OPPO back and all they could tell me is that there was a compatibility issue with the XBR970's


I also called Sony and went thru their simple phone trouble shooting which entailed unplugging the TV and plugging it back in to reset it. They gave me two choices, since I hadn't had it but two weeks, I could wither return it or have it serviced. NOT


Since I was faced with playback problems with the combination of the Sony 34XBR970 and the OPPO OPDV971H, and no apparent resolution. I still had the choice of returning one or both of the devices. Having either one of them serviced was out of the question.


I decided to return the TV to CC and gave the OPPO one more chance.


I did return the Sony 34XBR970 to CC without problem. I then purchased the Samsung HP- s4253 Plasma HDTV.


The Samsung HP-s4253 worked beautiful in any of the OPPO's 4 output resolutions.

Two days now and I am stunned to say the least. This model of Samsung Plasma is so realistic looking. Outside scenes look like real daylight. Never seen that before. In a TV. The SONY 970 looked good, but this Plasma blows the Sony CTR away!!!


Anyways, I'm very happy in the end and hope that I was able to help some of the other that are planning on paring up this combination of devices. It's just my experience, I hope that yours is better.










Mini


----------



## nayrxela

hi guys, ive been reading quite a bit lately about direct-view hdtvs and im looking for just a bit of help deciding. picture quality matters to me (especially display of sd signals) more than screen size, so i decided early on to go with a tube. after a ton of searching for the xbr960 (because of the sfp) i decided that a 970 might be my best bet. i found a good deal on a used 970 - about 700 bucks. it just worries me that so many people talk about the 970 being a huge downgrade from the 960. does the sfp tube make an enormous difference?


i am under the impression that, even without the sfp tube, the 970 still has one of the best pictures available. is the 960 really that much better, ie, am i better off searching more?



just wondering what you guys think about the defacto differences between the two sets, and if you think the 970 is still a good option.


thanks!


alex


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RWetmore* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great explanation; however, I don't believe the Sony Super Fine Pitch can resolve all 1080 vertical lines. I think it can only do about 800, and the HS420 and XBR970 significantly less than 800. Such is the case with SFP's 1440 lines of horizontal resolution as well; the HS420 and the XBR970 are significantly less than 1440. I believe the SFP tube has proportionately about a 65% finer dot pitch than the HS420s or XBR970. If one does the math, what does that come out to? Or am I wrong?



I was really hesitant to go into any further detail and risk adding to the confusion. This can get so involved and I've seen way too many online arguements over resolution.


But I believe your numbers are very good.


Neither model resolves the whole 1080 (horizontal lines which is vertical resolution). If memory serves the non-SFP tube does much better with vertical resolution (the 1080 format) than it does with horizontal resolution (but I don't recall why this is). Unless I'm mistaken, I believe both types of displays resolve around 800. It wouldn't surprise me at all to learn that the SFP tube still comes out a bit ahead.


I also agree with you about the relative difference in percentage of finer dot pitch between the two displays.


Another issue I decided to avoid is the difference in fixed-pixel displays against the ATSC format 1280x720. From what I've read many are at 1388x768, or somewhere around that number.


Yet another factor that comes into play is the actual broadcast (or cable/satellite transmission). I get a couple of magazines from the DTV broadcaster's perspective and from what I've read, we never actually receive the whole 1920x1080 anyway. Again, this is if my memory is accurate, but I believe what's actually broadcast is down around close to what we think the 960 actually resolves. As for progressive scan, I believe what's broadcast or transmitted is close to the actual format at 1280x720. I think Cable and satellite come in at less than OTA broadcasts.


----------



## LowRent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rfousch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Went to HH to have a look-see.....saw the xbr970, and the 3082....and to the left of the xbr970 was the KD36XS955....hands down it beat them all. $20 more than the Sammy, $400 less than the xbr970 and the picture was fantastic. That superfine dot pitch tube makes a big diff. Looking at a High-def news channel there were no visible vertical lines in text shown in the bottom ticker on the XS955...on the xbr970 and the 3082 they were easy to see.
> 
> 
> FYI, one store had the price marked $100 less than the other. If you are in the Atlanta area, make sure to check out the prices at multiple stores and ask for inventory amounts.



I live in Birmingham and am not that familiar w/Atlanta. What is HH? I've searched online to no avail.


----------



## Garvey

HH=HH Gregg. They're have a great deal on the 970 right now (999).


----------



## Garvey

Any suggestions on a cheap stand for the 970? And I do mean cheap. By my figuring, its footprint is 39 1/8" w and 21" d. How much space do I need around that (e.g., is it a good idea to have it not sit right at the front edge of a stand)? And help would be greatly appreciated.


P.S. Is it OK to have the rear end hang off the stand, too (e.g., 1/2", 1", not at all...?).


----------



## junker

thanks for the explanation on resolutions, justsc. so the xbr970 resolves about 850(vert) x ~800(horiz)?

i've seen this set at the local store here, and it looked really good from several feet away. my main concern is how well it performs when connected to the xbox 360, as in if it can resolve the full resolution output by the system(native 1280x720). wish i could see the set with the game system(no system at the moment)!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *junker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thanks for the explanation on resolutions, justsc. so the xbr970 resolves about 850(vert) x ~800(horiz)?
> 
> i've seen this set at the local store here, and it looked really good from several feet away. my main concern is how well it performs when connected to the xbox 360, as in if it can resolve the full resolution output by the system(native 1280x720). wish i could see the set with the game system(no system at the moment)!



Sounds about right if going by what's actually resolved, but keep in mind that the set is "scaling" the entire 1920x1080 and nothing is "missing."


For more detail on gaming you might try that section of AVS.


Cheers!


----------



## Garvey

Does the Sony stand SU-34BR1 work with this TV? Recommended?


----------



## Diffractionlimit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Garvey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does the Sony stand SU-34BR1 work with this TV? Recommended?



I can let you know in a week when my 970 arrives! I put the above stand together yesterday, having purchased it for an incredible bargain on Ebay (if it works). I am fairly certain it will work though it will not match this TV perfectly in its front design.


I would like to thank so many here who post with good information. While no expert, I have done lots of R&D regarding the various types of HDTVs available, and finally settled on the CRT as the best for me in terms of PQ, price, and where I will put the TV. I did look really hard (virtually) at the 960 and 955, but could not find any here in Iowa, and was a bit reluctant to go with one from some of the Web stores that seem to have very mixed feedback in terms of customer satisfaction. The 970 has a terrific warranty, a great reputation, and in my living room should do outstandingly well.


If all goes well when the set arrives I will probably add a better DVD player to take full advantage of the set's quality until such time when the new DVD standard resolves itself. If I get ambitious I might add an external antenna for HD broadcast since I doubt we will to go satellite and cable may be a long time coming in my small town. But I would need a rotor as stations are quite distant and in every direction!


Mike


----------



## Garvey

Thanks, Mike. I saw the same deal on eBay for dirt cheap and was thinking about picking one up.


I am surprised that no one is willing to talk stands much here. Guess everyone has their TV on the floor, huh?


----------



## Diffractionlimit




Garvey said:


> Thanks, Mike. I saw the same deal on eBay for dirt cheap and was thinking about picking one up.
> 
> 
> According to the Sony website, regarding compatibility, the newest stand, using a solid shelf, is the SU34XBR4, which is offered for the 970, also works for the older KV-34XBR910 TV.
> 
> 
> To me this means, that the "old" stand, the cheap cheap one on Ebay, using a smaller glass shelf, called the SU34XBR1, would be compatible with the 970. That was my line of reasoning, and as you rightly suspected, I grabbed the stand and am hoping it will work well enough, allowing me to save a few hundred $.
> 
> 
> The stand is nice enough, easy to put together, and arrived in a flash. But it has some "inserts" in front that are mean to match some "holes" in the front base of the Sony 34" TVs. I am sure hoping everything matches when my 970 comes. Worse case, I might have to insert a board underneath the TV, to make sure all is well and level, but I am pretty sure the stand will be okay as is, as both are 34" CRTs from Sony.
> 
> 
> I will post the results here in case anyone is interested in these bargains if they continue to be available. I hope the above makes sense!
> 
> 
> Mike


----------



## smashr

So i picked up my XBR970 this weekend. While my only real source of HD is OTA, I have been very impressed with it overall.


When I turned it on last night it appears that it has developed a geometry problem. The top left and top right portions of the screen curve slightly upward. The disconcerting part is not that there is a geometry problem, it is that there was not one and suddenly there is. Is this normal?


The way I see it I have a couple options: either muck with the service codes myself to try to fix it, call sony and see what they say, or take it back to bestbuy and exchange it.


Any thoughts?


----------



## Garvey

Smashr:


> Quote:
> The way I see it I have a couple options: either muck with the service codes myself to try to fix it, call sony and see what they say, or take it back to bestbuy and exchange it.



I'd choose door #3, personally. Just seems easiest to me, and it matches my personal tolerances and inclinations. YMMV.


Mike: that's great news. I think your notion that backwards-compatible means forwards-compatible should be correct. Or one can hope. It's hard to find anything cheap that will hold the weight AND fit the depth without spending at least $150. The NOS Sony stands are


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smashr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So i picked up my XBR970 this weekend. While my only real source of HD is OTA, I have been very impressed with it overall.
> 
> 
> When I turned it on last night it appears that it has developed a geometry problem. The top left and top right portions of the screen curve slightly upward. The disconcerting part is not that there is a geometry problem, it is that there was not one and suddenly there is. Is this normal?
> 
> 
> The way I see it I have a couple options: either muck with the service codes myself to try to fix it, call sony and see what they say, or take it back to bestbuy and exchange it.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?



Try to be a little patient with it. These sets tend to have a settling-in period where initial problems can slowly vanish. Hopefully you have a 30 day return period. If so, give it a week or ten days before trying anything. In the meantime study-up on how to adjust linearity issues. If the problem remains after 10 days try a few adjustments. If that doesn't help, then return it.


I've seen folks react too quickly, return their set, and get a worse one through the return. Try to keep the set on as much as possible now. If there are any serious problems with a set they'll usually expose themselves early on if the set is made to be on alot.


----------



## JYARNO

Found this site a couple months ago when I started to research a new HDTV. The amount of info here is astounding, not to mention the high quality clientele that post here(myself not included).







I'm learning a ton! I recently purchased a Sony XBR970 and have been completely satisfied its performance. I have however run into a small glitch that I cannot find a solution for. I found nothing substantive using the search function, so I figured I would venture a post. About a week ago I turned on the set and, as normally happens, the info menu is displayed. This time, however, it was in "red" text. OK, I figured that the toddlers had found the remote and monkey'd with the menu. I selected "menu" and navigated to the menu options..hmmm. It was still configure for "Translucent" which normally is a pleasing light gray. I cycled through all the menu color options thinking something else was selected, but no dice. I tried a "shutdown reset"..........no change. I tried shutting down and pulling the plug for a minute.....no change. At this point I 'm thinking maybe there is a hardware problem, like a bad card or something. I have not attempted any SM excursions yet. I guess maybe it's possible that the toddlers got their hands on the remote and could have possibly hit the right button combo to enter the SM. Is there anything in the SM that could be changed to manifest this problem? I see no color shift to programing that would lead me to believe a blue or green color gun got changed or turned off. Any thoughts or opinions? I think my next step will be to contact Sony. Thanks in advance and Great Site! - Lee


----------



## Garvey

You can change the color of captions, so perhaps this is related? See manual section on caption options.


----------



## Diffractionlimit

Hi all!


I promised I would report back on the suitability of the above stand for the 970. The answer is that the stand "can" work, but is not a perfect design for the new CRT.


My 970 arrived today and I tried it out on this stand that I got for a bargain on Ebay. This stand, designed for an older model 34" Sony set, has two plastic plugs on either side, that are meant to be inserted in two matching slots on either side of the TV. Basically, this does not work with the 970. The inserts lock the TV to the stand so that it cannot slide backward or foreward or sidewards. Thus it is a safety precaution, esp, if one has young children or lively adolescents in the house.


What I had to do is to saw off the plastic plugs, and simply set the TV on the stand. Its heavy weight keeps it quite secure, and in an adult household, one would be fine. So I am happy to have saved the money. But you need to evaluate whether this will work for you.


I will probably put something underneath the set that will make it virtually immovable, something like the rubbery material they put in the bottom of drawers, or whatever looks good in the hardware store. I had already put sliders on the bottom of the stand so that the entire stand moves fairly easily on the carpeted floor when need be.


Anyway, I hope this helps anyone who was considering this alternative to save some money on a stand.


Mike


----------



## analogBalrog

Hey everyone,


So, I bought the xbr970 about 3 weeks ago and have spent a lot of time in front of it, both with DVD's, HD and SD. In short: this set is *SWEET*. I love it and am 98% happy with it!


Now about that 2% that I'm havin' a problem with:


When I'm watching HDTV at 1080i via component cables, the picture looks amazing, however, when a shot has a lot of movement, or is panning left to right (or vice versa), I see a lot of pixelation. I'm sure there is a better term for this, as you guys probably know all about this, so I apologize for my ignorance. But, the picture looks "pixelated" or "edgy" when panning or there's fast movement. This only happens while watching HDTV at 1080i. I have not noticed this problem with DVD's, and I never saw this problem on HDTV at 1080i with my InFocus 4805 projector. So, since nothing has changed on the "HDTV" side of things, am I safe to assume that it has something to do with how the xbr970 receives HD?


I tried searching for this problem on the avsforum, and if there is a solution posted somewhere that I missed, please point me in the right direction.


Like I said, minus this little problem, I am absolutely THRILLED about the xbr970's PQ, and for all those prospective buyers out there getting cold feet because of all the 960 vs 970 talk on this board, rest assured, the PQ on this baby is the "real deal".


Thanks in advance for any help you guys can give me.


Jeremy


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *funkfuzz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...When I'm watching HDTV at 1080i via component cables, the picture looks amazing, however, when a shot has a lot of movement, or is panning left to right (or vice versa), I see a lot of pixelation. I'm sure there is a better term for this, as you guys probably know all about this, so I apologize for my ignorance. But, the picture looks "pixelated" or "edgy" when panning or there's fast movement. This only happens while watching HDTV at 1080i. I have not noticed this problem with DVD's, and I never saw this problem on HDTV at 1080i with my InFocus 4805 projector. So, since nothing has changed on the "HDTV" side of things, am I safe to assume that it has something to do with how the xbr970 receives HD?...



Your InFocus 4805 and this Sony 970 process video very differently.


All crt HD sets employ interlaced scanning, which is at times subject to "interlaced motion artifacts" which can appear to look like blurring or pixelating. It all depends on the signal quality - the better the PQ the less motion artifacts you'll see. Try watching some NFL football and you'll notice some motion blur or pixelating, but not terrible.


Your InFocus projector is an ED display with a native resolution of 854x480 and the display format is progressive scan. PS is much less apt to show motion artifacts. Even though your projector is able to receive 1080i, it scales and deinterlaces the signal for display at 480p.


Mitigating Motion Artifacts - Be sure you are not watching in the "Vivid" picture mode. Use Pro or Standard. Make sure contrast (Picture) is no more than 65-70%. Set ClearEdge to "none" (edge enhancement). Try not to run Color any higher than about 50%. The best thing you can do is invest in a calibration dvd (e.g. Avia or DVE) and give your set a proper calibration.


Cheers!


----------



## analogBalrog

Justsc,


Seriously, that is an extremely helpful and informative post. Thank you!


I will adjust the settings to your specs - I'm currently not using Vivid mode (it's





















) - I have 2 settings I use: movie (a slightly adjusted version of it, that is) and pro (a slightly brighter version of movie for HBOHD, which is consistently darker than everything else on TV).


One thing that has prevented me from buying an Avia DVD is the fact that, when I first got this TV, I found some posts in this thread (like post #256) which I set my tv to match, and the picture was just waaay too dark. I like it dark, I understand the importance of having deep black color, etc., however, if these settings are the optimum settings that people are setting their xbr970 to, then I fear that if I spend the money on an Avia disc, that it will lead me down the same road and I'll have a picture that I'm told is ideal, but personally I can't enjoy because it's sooo dark - and I'll have spent more money in the process.


So... with that said, I wonder if the $35 disc is worth getting?


Anyhoo, thanks for the great info and clearing up my issues with this TV.


----------



## justsc

I've had the exact same experience with the calibration discs and overly dardk pictures.


But that shouldn't lead one to avoiding the discs. These discs are there to get your set to comply with established NTSC standards. Most viewers react badly to the over darkness that results. Some find if they give it a full week or two they can adjust successfully and then find the brighter picture troublesome. Others, like me, perform the full calibration and then adjust to taste - for me that means somewhat higher Contrast and Brightness.


I'd had my first HD set for a few months before learning about these discs. I was already satisfied with my picture and really felt it wouldn't be worth the money. I was very wrong. After performing the calibration my set looked incredible. So much so that I re-watched all my favorite dvds because it felt like I had a new tv. Because you've tried settings from others with this set who've calibrated against one of the discs shouldn't persuade you to avoid the discs (IMHO). Each and every crt set is unique, and each one has different SM settings out of the factory. Because these are analog devices there's no absolute right or wrong settings between sets. The only correct settings for your set are the values you apply while using a calibration dvd.


After my last calibration adjustment (the settings on these sets tend to drift over time, being analog in nature), while adjusting to taste afterwards, I bumped up my contrast (Picture on Sony's) by a good 5-8 points, brightness too.


The discs are a guide, a very good guide which provide a baseline from which to start.


----------



## stewdog1

Could somebody measure the width of their TV?


I have exactly 39" to work with in my current ET center and Best Buy's website said it is 38 1/8" wide, yet I've seen it listed 39 1/8" in other places.


Thanks,

dave


----------



## Diffractionlimit

Dave,


My brand new 970 measures 39 and 1/8 inches at its widest. Very close to 39".


Mike


----------



## stewdog1

Mike,

Yikes! That's not good. Where is the widest point?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stewdog1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mike,
> 
> Yikes! That's not good. Where is the widest point?



It looks like the KV-34HS420 is the same. The measurements on my set are:


39 1/8 x 25 3/4 x 23 3/4 inches.


----------



## analogBalrog

Justsc,


Thanks for the feedback. After reading your post, I went and purchased the Avia disc!


I will make sure to post my thoughts on how the PQ improves so that anyone following this discussion can have an opinion on the use of this disc with the xbr970.


Thanks!


----------



## Diffractionlimit

Dave,


I am not home right now, but if memory serves, the front is exactly 39 inches, and about two inches back, where the molding changes, it is 39 and 1/8. If your stand is 39, you are fine. It reduces further toward the back.


Mike


----------



## Diffractionlimit

I don't have a lot of experience with the 970 yet, but I did just purchase the Avia, and did the recommended adjustments. The resultant PQ looks terrific to me! Sometimes, on some films, it seems a mite dark (as others have reported), but when I try to brighten it up, the rendition is not as good. The AVIA gives one close to a perfect image when viewed in a darkened room. It appears to me to allow for nearly perfect placement of blacks (dark tones) that give a richness that one can develop an appreciation for in films.


Mike


----------



## stewdog1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Diffractionlimit* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dave,
> 
> 
> I am not home right now, but if memory serves, the front is exactly 39 inches, and about two inches back, where the molding changes, it is 39 and 1/8. If your stand is 39, you are fine. It reduces further toward the back.
> 
> 
> Mike



Thanks Mike,


It's not a stand but a center where it is enclosed. I measured again last night and it is closer to 39 1/8 than 39. So I'm hoping it can squeeze in. If not I guess I could always use a dremel and shave down that portion of the center.


----------



## Yung

Finally got a chance to take a look at this set at a local BB yesterday. After doing the usual in-store adjustment and changing the setting from Vivid to Pro, the PQ was outstanding and clearly blew away all the surrounding TVs. I don't think its as nice as my XBR960, but then again I didn't have a chance to do a side by side comparison. For 1,200 bucks, I think its a steal, especially compared to the 1,900 I paid for the 960 on sale for a couple of years back. You can probably negotiate another 10% off to make it an even better deal.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Diffractionlimit* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't have a lot of experience with the 970 yet, but I did just purchase the Avia, and did the recommended adjustments. The resultant PQ looks terrific to me! Sometimes, on some films, it seems a mite dark (as others have reported), but when I try to brighten it up, the rendition is not as good. The AVIA gives one close to a perfect image when viewed in a darkened room. It appears to me to allow for nearly perfect placement of blacks (dark tones) that give a richness that one can develop an appreciation for in films.
> 
> 
> Mike



Which setting did you use to try and brighten up the picture?


Most folks turn up Brightness (actually Black Level adjustment) and don't like the results because it causes the nice blacks to appear washed out. You might try bumping up the Contrast (Sony calls it Picture). Since this is actually an adjustment for white level it won't immediately affect the black level. I find these Sony crt sets can easily withstand more Contrast.


After I calibrate a set (usually for friends) the owner almost always feels it's just a tad too dark. I usually ask them to put up with it for at least a week, and if they still say it's too dark I recommend a minimal increase in contrast.


There's another, even better solution to this problem. It's called backlighting, or video bias lighting. What's involved is adding illumination to the wall behind the set.


This is from the web site for the Ideal-Lume Bias Lighting:


"All TVs require a darkened room to present their best picture. The color, point of origin, and intensity of light in a viewing environment, all affect the quality of image obtainable from any television, as well as the viewing fatigue experienced. A small fluorescent fixture, with a proper 'color temperature' bulb, placed behind a direct-view monitor, flat panel TV, or rear-projection set, fulfills much of what is needed to achieve the SMPTE recommendations pertaining to ambient light in the room. Viewing a TV in a darkened room can cause eye strain in short order. This is primarily due to the iris opening and closing dramatically as scenes change from dark to light on the screen. For a vivid demonstration of how frequently light levels change throughout a typical program, turn your back to a TV in a darkened room and notice how much the light changes in the room, both in intensity and frequency. Providing a small amount of light behind the set 'biases' the iris (reducing the range of motion in the iris muscle), resulting in more relaxed viewing. Glare and reflections are then dramatically reduced, by eliminating any light source from striking the front of the set. Colors appear richer and blacks are darker. Contrast and brightness controls can be turned down. Doing this will prevent over-saturation of phosphors, thereby reducing the risk of 'screen burn-in and preserving maximum sharpness and detail. This also preserves correct picture geometry and actually prolongs the life of picture tubes. Phospor life will also be extended for plasma panels and LCD monitors with adjustable cold-cathode fluorescent backlighting."


For more go to:

http://www.cinemaquestinc.com/ideal_lume.htm 


I installed the IDEAL-LUME (standard) model and the results are wonderful. It brings out the richness of the colors, deepens the blacks, and reduces eye strain making it much easier to appreciate the nuances of these high resolution sets. There are many others here at AVS who also have integrated these bias lights into their HT set-up. The standard model costs about $45 and it's a good idea to get an additional bulb (~$10).


Cheers!


----------



## analogBalrog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ideal-Lume Bias Lighting:
> 
> 
> For more go to:
> 
> http://www.cinemaquestinc.com/ideal_lume.htm
> 
> 
> I installed the IDEAL-LUME (standard) model and the results are wonderful. It brings out the richness of the colors, deepens the blacks, and reduces eye strain making it much easier to appreciate the nuances of these high resolution sets. There are many others here at AVS who also have integrated these bias lights into their HT set-up. The standard model costs about $45 and it's a good idea to get an additional bulb (~$10).
> 
> 
> Cheers!



I'll be buying this tomorrow and will let you all know my findings. Once again, Justsc, you have helped me maximize my investment in the xbr970. Thanks!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *funkfuzz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll be buying this tomorrow and will let you all know my findings. Once again, Justsc, you have helped me maximize my investment in the xbr970. Thanks!



Cool!


I think you'll find this will really enhance viewing in low light situations.


Cheers!


----------



## Diffractionlimit

Hi all!


I have been to the Ideal-Lume Bias Lighting website before and was tempted, as I don't like the tunnel look of a TV without some ambient lighting. I think I will give it a try. While not a lot of money I wondered whether the especial spectrum of this bulb was that worthwhile.


Phillips was selling an HDTV that put out back lighting in keeping with what was on the screen; i.e. blue for skies, green for grass, etc. Their advertising said it helped a lot with eyestrain and other such issues.


Hopefully, this will be a good addition to my 970. Otherwise, I could always get a lava light on Ebay! ;-)


Mike


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Diffractionlimit* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> 
> I have been to the Ideal-Lume Bias Lighting website before and was tempted, as I don't like the tunnel look of a TV without some ambient lighting. I think I will give it a try. While not a lot of money I wondered whether the especial spectrum of this bulb was that worthwhile.
> 
> 
> Phillips was selling an HDTV that put out back lighting in keeping with what was on the screen; i.e. blue for skies, green for grass, etc. Their advertising said it helped a lot with eyestrain and other such issues.
> 
> 
> Hopefully, this will be a good addition to my 970. Otherwise, I could always get a lava light on Ebay! ;-)
> 
> 
> Mike



I think they called it AmbliLight, or something like that. At first, I thought that was a great idea. But then I wonder if the effect can be achieved with ever changing colors. I have to believe the Ideal-Lume approach is a little more sound.


Best of Luck!


----------



## Garvey

If anyone's been sitting on the fence about purchasing one of these, they're 899 now at hhgregg. (Also, the KD36XS955 is 799 there.)


Yowza.


Looks like I'm swinging by CC today to get 100 bucks back via their guarantee.


BTW, are there any rumors that the 970 is being replaced or discontinued? The reason I ask is that hhgregg is now listing the SRP as 999, which is quite low.


----------



## julio388

new srp plus the retail sales discount on top of it. Sony just annouce they will introduce two new models widescreen next year only.


----------



## Zeke0990




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Garvey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If anyone's been sitting on the fence about purchasing one of these, they're 899 now at hhgregg. (Also, the KD36XS955 is 799 there.)
> 
> 
> Yowza.
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm swinging by CC today to get 100 bucks back via their guarantee.
> 
> 
> BTW, are there any rumors that the 970 is being replaced or discontinued? The reason I ask is that hhgregg is now listing the SRP as 999, which is quite low.



oh i know and i called them 2day, there price is $899.97, so i think i might get it this week cuz he sai dit can very well go higher but he doesnt know 4 sure....btw the 2 widescreen models Sony is coming out w/ next year, will they have SFP?


----------



## julio388

early next year, two new models. What ever happen to the superfine pitch tube? What was wrong with it? If it was such a great tube, why will sony stop making it? Rated # 1, why would they kill it? super fine pitch just disappear? strange


----------



## lamptern




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *julio388* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> new srp plus the retail sales discount on top of it. Sony just annouce they will introduce two new models widescreen next year only.




Is that a solid info? how did you know that? I am concern about this news pretty much. Thx!


----------



## julio388

The end of picture-tube TVs is accelerating faster than a lot of us expected,'' said Randy Waynick, a senior vice-president for Sony Electronics. The company, which offered 10 tube models two years ago, will pare that number to two next year, both of them wide screens.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lamptern* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is that a solid info? how did you know that? I am concern about this news pretty much. Thx!



Welcome to AVS!


Yes, this news is from a story that can be found here:

http://www.detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll...608240335/1013 


Cheers!


----------



## lamptern

What I concern is whether Sony would bring NEW wide screen models next year. I am considering buying a xbr970 before Xmas. Or should I wait until newbies are

released. That story you linked just mentioned Sony will pare the line to two (not NEW) models. Will those be an exist xbr970 and something with a SFP?


----------



## Sandman925

Justsc do you have some pics of your setup with the Ideal-Lume on? ive seen a report on the internet or tv about it.. the site you posted didnt have any pics that i could find with it on a tv on.. just a pic of the bulbs/setup..




Also anyone with and xbox 360 having issues with cutoff? right now on the xbox-dot-com forums theres a disscussion about how it cuts off the screen a little bit and people were having trouble finding a way to fix this. for the KD34XBR970.


----------



## Diffractionlimit

I received my 970 in the last 2 weeks from Crutchfield and was more than happy. Today, I noticed that they are having a big Labor Day Sale and the 970 has dropped $200 to $999 with free shipping.


Boy was I upset (at first). But I had some memory about a price guarantee, and with a quick call, found out that I am covered by their 30 day guarantee and I will get the $200 back. Oh Happy Day!


BTW. I received my Ideal-lume light yesterday. It was shipped the same day I ordered and arrived in a flash, extremely well packed. Put it on the TV last night and will report soon. Might try and take a picture, but am not sure how that would carry given the light spectrum, etc. But I will report my impressions to all here.


Mike


----------



## Sandman925




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Diffractionlimit* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Might try and take a picture, but am not sure how that would carry given the light spectrum, etc. But I will report my impressions to all here.
> 
> 
> Mike



yes, try to take some pics no matter how they come out, i just wanna see how it looks and if its worth getting.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lamptern* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What I concern is whether Sony would bring NEW wide screen models next year. I am considering buying a xbr970 before Xmas. Or should I wait until newbies are
> 
> released. That story you linked just mentioned Sony will pare the line to two (not NEW) models. Will those be an exist xbr970 and something with a SFP?



I understand your concern. I imagine many others are in the same situation.


No one that I know has any clue at to Sony's intentions. The loss of the super fine pitch tube came as a shock to all. No one could have predicted that Sony would bag its flagship crt sets. Will they put out a new model with this tube - your guess is as good as mine.


If I were in the market, given what I know now, I'd grab a 34XBR970 immediately. If there's any kind of trend to what we've seen, it's that manufacturers are getting out of the big tube sets - some more quickly than others - confining crt technology to smaller tubes. This 34" model could be the last of the big screen crt HD sets.


----------



## lamptern

We are sharing the same view, Justsc. I am just wondering if I can grab any 34' CRT

before next spring. Not only the manufacturers, but every retailer is dumping those

lovely monsters in a hurry. I can not find any HS420 or XS955 ringh now at BB in Vancouver.

I am thinking about driving south to get a 970 on Thanksgiving or Xmas sale. I know this is not a good idea on aftersale service and warranty. But I do believe I won't even have any chance in 2007.


BTW, I don't know much about the sale in the States. That is, which sale has a better discount among Thanksgiving and Xmas (boxing say)?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lamptern* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We are sharing the same view, Justsc. I am just wondering if I can grab any 34' CRT
> 
> before next spring. Not only the manufacturers, but every retailer is dumping those
> 
> lovely monsters in a hurry. I can not find any HS420 or XS955 ringh now at BB in Vancouver.
> 
> I am thinking about driving south to get a 970 on Thanksgiving or Xmas sale. I know this is not a good idea on aftersale service and warranty. But I do believe I won't even have any chance in 2007.
> 
> 
> BTW, I don't know much about the sale in the States. That is, which sale has a better discount among Thanksgiving and Xmas (boxing say)?



I find the best deals after Christmas. Lots of folks return gift items then, and the stores usually have the best prices after Christmas.


----------



## Sandman925




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sandman925* /forum/post/0
> 
> *Justsc* do you have some pics of your setup with the Ideal-Lume on? ive seen a report on the internet or tv about it.. the site you posted didnt have any pics that i could find with it on a tv on.. just a pic of the bulbs/setup..



???


----------



## justsc

It's funny. I answered that question yesterday, but today I see my post is not here.


Unfortunately, I do not have a digital camera. What I wrote yesterday was that I'm really not sure that a picture will do justice to the technology. Bias lighting is for use in other than full daylight conditions, and most useful in low light or dark conditions. The "light" cast behind the set is great for letting the eyes totally relax and it helps the eyes appreciate the blacks and colors much better. But I really don't think you'll notice the benefit in a picture. That's probably why the Ideal-Lume site has no pictures.


Hopefully Diffractionlimit will provide some images.


----------



## Ectospheno

Is the KD-34XBR970 HDCP compliant? I'm assuming since those 4 letters don't appear in the manual or on Sony's web page that it isn't. Just wanted to be sure though.


----------



## Yung

Stopped by a local BB today and noticed they had this set marked down to $998. Just about 3 weeks ago it was going for $1,298. Furthermore, they have it on sale for $948. A real bargain IMHO if you don't mind the size & weight of a CRT.


----------



## Zeke0990




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yung* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Stopped by a local BB today and noticed they had this set marked down to $998. Just about 3 weeks ago it was going for $1,298. Furthermore, they have it on sale for $948. A real bargain IMHO if you don't mind the size & weight of a CRT.



at hhgregg where i am purchasing this tv, they have it not on sale but they sell it for $850...the SRP 4 them is $999... link


----------



## Garvey

Thank you for posting that, Zeke. Looks like I'm going back to CC yet again for another adjustment (was there last Sat. when HH was selling them for 899).


----------



## Zeke0990




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Garvey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you for posting that, Zeke. Looks like I'm going back to CC yet again for another adjustment (was there last Sat. when HH was selling them for 899).



lol hey no problem, its amazing the price is dropping like this...


----------



## Garvey

At at any price, this set was already the best CRT available that is in current production. At 850, it's fantastic.


I wonder how much lower the price will go? Do we happen to be witnessing one of those downward jumps that all technologies make in price every so often, or will this be a steady decline? For my own buyer's remorse, I hope the former. ;-)


But seriously, where do you think the bottom is for 34" widescreen CRTs? If Sony keeps making them for the next few years, which many doubt, could we see 34" CRTs settle around $300? $500?


----------



## justsc

This is unprecedented. Since the price for the set at SonyStyle remaind at around $1,200, these resellers are doing this without guidance from Sony. The only time I've seen this before is when BB and CC decided to discontinue carrying the KD-30XS955. The prices continued to drop until no more were left.


This set may be at its end of life cycle.


----------



## Pike67

Hey all. Newbie here. Great thread/information. Learned much.


Have this set, no complaints. Have it connected to the HD-A1. Was wondering if anyone also had this same set up, could comment on thier picture settings when using the player. Have it connected with hdmi. Still tweaking it now and then, currently settled with the settings below. But any opinions/suggestions r greatly appreciated. Thanx much.


Picture 70

Brightness 60/62

Color 66

Hue R4

Color Temp. Warm

Sharpness 40

ClearEdge VM High

Color Axis Monitor


----------



## Garvey




> Quote:
> This set may be at its end of life cycle.



Well, that was fast. What--five months?


----------



## Suhaib




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pike67* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey all. Newbie here. Great thread/information. Learned much.
> 
> 
> Have this set, no complaints. Have it connected to the HD-A1. Was wondering if anyone also had this same set up, could comment on thier picture settings when using the player. Have it connected with hdmi. Still tweaking it now and then, currently settled with the settings below. But any opinions/suggestions r greatly appreciated. Thanx much.
> 
> 
> Picture 70
> 
> Brightness 60/62
> 
> Color 66
> 
> Hue R4
> 
> Color Temp. Warm
> 
> Sharpness 40
> 
> ClearEdge VM High
> 
> Color Axis Monitor



The toshiba Hd-dvd player? Is the PQ sharp? If you can, can you take a shot of your set


----------



## Pike67




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suhaib* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The toshiba Hd-dvd player? Is the PQ sharp? If you can, can you take a shot of your set



The PQ is extremely sharp and detailed. Also, the upconversion on this player is great. Apologies, I do not have, currently, the means to take a picture, upload and post it. I'll try to see if one of my buddies has something I could use.


A question about the sharpness, this is a rookie question. I can't seem to, really, settle on a setting for sharpness. Is it that, the more sharpness you apply, the less "grainy" appearance you get, or is it the opposite? If you apply more sharpness, does that "blurry" the image more. I read on another board that someone recommended that you turn sharpness off, as "digital images do not need sharpening". Would anyone agree with that? It's just hard to decern with this player and tv, as the image is already so sharp and crystal. Thanx for any suggestions.


Oops. Just notice a thread on this in the HD-A1 forum too. Will check it out. Any opinions on sharpness settings for this tv are still appreciated. Thanx.


----------



## Sandman925




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pike67* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The PQ is extremely sharp and detailed. Also, the upconversion on this player is great. Apologies, I do not have, currently, the means to take a picture, upload and post it. I'll try to see if one of my buddies has something I could use.



If you email pics to me i can host it.. just let me know. Im intrested in seeing pics too.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pike67* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Oops. Just notice a thread on this in the HD-A1 forum too. Will check it out. Any opinions on sharpness settings for this tv are still appreciated. Thanx..



Where's that thread??? i just took a quick look and couldnt find it.


----------



## julio388

currently there is only one widescreen tube 34xbr. In the article sony mention next year, early by feb there will be two models. So that means one new or two new models don't know for sure. I bet a 30 and maybe am hoping, wishful thinking a 26 .But i am sure 34,30 only. am hoping 26 because 34 inch are not selling well. don't forget sony annouce there new models last february.


----------



## Pike67




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sandman925* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you email pics to me i can host it.. just let me know. Im intrested in seeing pics too.
> 
> 
> 
> Where's that thread??? i just took a quick look and couldnt find it.



I wish I had something just to take the picture with, sorry, man, I just don't have anything I could take a picture with. I'll see if I can get one of my friends to come over and see if he has something I can use...


Apologies, the site won't let me put in the url as I have not made enough posts yet. But, go the HD DVD Players forum, not HD-A1 forum, my bad, use "search this forum" and type in "sharpness settings". It's the thread entitled "sharpness settings for viewing HD".


----------



## Suhaib

Thanks and no worries







So there will be two widescreen models next year? I think 30/34 is likely again, too.


----------



## papi34

I'm going to order a KD-34XBR970 and matching Sony SU-34XBR4 XBR TV Stand from Crutchfield...my 1st HDTV










Newbie question: What should I hook up to the lone HDMI input?


I'll have a HDTV Set-top box from Cablevision (need to order) and an old DVD player. Do the set-top boxes have HDMI outputs? Should I get a new DVD player with HDMI output?


Edit: Follow-up question - I don't suppose the set comes with a HDMI cable...does it?


----------



## atye

Just got a 970 from BB on Friday. Open box for $768!

So far I'm very happy with it. I don't see it alot because it's the

bedroom, but it's hooked up to D* HD just like the downstairs set.

(that's a Toshiba 65" RP CRT.) The picture on the SONY is incredibly

detailed. I have Picture mode on PRO, and VM on LOW. Color Temp

is on MEDIUM. I can't imagine why anyone would use VIVID mode for

ANY type of viewing. It's absolutely awful! It applies terrible edge

enhancement.

The only issues are minor geometry and convergence in the lower left.

I plan to eventually get into the SM to try and correct this.


Anyway, I'm really pleased! I was considering everything from a

Westinghouse 27" LCD to the 46" E2000 SONY LCD. The 46" was too

expensive, and the Westy was too small for the price.


----------



## BJKrautk

A few quick questions for owners of the 970:


1) How does the QAM tuner work? (I know some sets have trouble going to and from the QAM...see the Westy LCD thread if you don't know what I'm getting at.)


2) Any gaming lag? (XBox 360 owners willing to chime in on this?)


3) Buy a new 970 of spend about ~ $50-100 more for an open box 955? (If I can find one; I've never tried buying open box models for something this pricey. Wondering how all that time in 'torch mode' will affect its lifespan.)


I'm planning on using this set as my main TV for the next 5+ years, then transition it to a bedroom TV...if that affects anyone's analysis.


----------



## papi34

Any opinions on which calibration disc to use with the KD-34XBR970?


Monster HDTV Calibration Wizard

(see crutchfield)

Item #119HDTVCAL

$29.99


or


AVIA GUIDE TO HOME THEATER

(see deepdiscountdvd)

Item Number: IMA005867D

$36.54



Note: I could not linkify because of AVS Forum restrictions until one makes 5 posts.


----------



## atye

Please don't give Monster any of your money.


----------



## papi34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atye* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Please don't give Monster any of your money.



I think I'm going to go with the AVIA GUIDE. Monster did not do so well with the Customer Reviews. For example:


Monster hole in my wallet, August 5, 2006

Reviewer: Wayne F. XXXXXX (Bonita, ca USA)


Color me stupid

Save you money and your time.

Thirty dollars for 20 minutes?? HAH!! Just like every other Monster product; overpriced and over-rated. Save you money buy a

real calibration DVD.

If I could give it back, I would.

Don't be sucked in by the name....


----------



## lakeperson2

Hi folks, just bought the SONY 34XBR970. It has one HDMI port. I will pick up a HDcable box from Time Warner today with, they tell me, an HDMI port there. I also need to buy a progressive scan DVD player. For a few more bucks I am told that I should get one with an HDMI port that "upconverts" to a higher resolution. Cheap suggestions anyone? SOOOO what should I do for the connections? Cable box to TV? DVD player to TV? Can I "split" an HDMI cable? I watch broadcast TV mostly but really want to get the best DVD playback that I can? Suggestions?


One more question: I am sure that I have goofed up the picture settings. Everything looks really contrast-y with hot reds and deep too-dark blacks etc. Any suggestions on how to reset the picture settings to just a plain normal? LOL


Whew, thanks for your patience, I am older than dirt and this stuff is new as a baby for me!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lakeperson2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi folks, just bought the SONY 34XBR970. It has one HDMI port. I will pick up a HDcable box from Time Warner today with, they tell me, an HDMI port there. I also need to buy a progressive scan DVD player. For a few more bucks I am told that I should get one with an HDMI port that "upconverts" to a higher resolution. Cheap suggestions anyone? SOOOO what should I do for the connections? Cable box to TV? DVD player to TV? Can I "split" an HDMI cable? I watch broadcast TV mostly but really want to get the best DVD playback that I can? Suggestions?



Use component cables to connect the HD Cable Box (STB) to your tv. These usually give better picture quality (PQ) than with HDMI cables. This frees-up your HDMI interface, so you can use it for your upconverting dvd player.



> Quote:
> One more question: I am sure that I have goofed up the picture settings. Everything looks really contrast-y with hot reds and deep too-dark blacks etc. Any suggestions on how to reset the picture settings to just a plain normal? LOL



I have the previous version of this set (the KV-34HS420) and I could swear there was a reset function with the remote control. Look in your user guide in the remote control section for this. IF you are using the "Vivid" picture mode, change that ASAP. It's no good for your tv. Use Pro or Standard. For starters, you might try "Picture" (Sony uses this for Contrast) around 60, Brightness around 70-75, Color and Hue at the mid point, and Sharpness low, maybe around 30-40. Keep ClearEdge at Low or Off and use the Medium or Normal Color Temp. The best thing to do is buy a calibration dvd and give your tv a proper calibration. I recommend Avia or DVE.



> Quote:
> Whew, thanks for your patience, I am older than dirt and this stuff is new as a baby for me!



Old as dirt? I just turned 50 last year, and sometimes I feel that way.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *papi34* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to go with the AVIA GUIDE. Monster did not do so well with the Customer Reviews. For example:
> 
> 
> Monster hole in my wallet, August 5, 2006
> 
> Reviewer: Wayne F. XXXXXX (Bonita, ca USA)
> 
> 
> Color me stupid
> 
> Save you money and your time.
> 
> Thirty dollars for 20 minutes?? HAH!! Just like every other Monster product; overpriced and over-rated. Save you money buy a
> 
> real calibration DVD.
> 
> If I could give it back, I would.
> 
> Don't be sucked in by the name....



I have Avia, DVE and Sound & Vision's Home Theater Tuneup, and I've had occasion to use them all. DVE is best for those who've done this before. Avia has a little easier user interface. Home theater Tuneup is geared more towards newbies, but it has an outstanding introduction and is great at guiding the user through all the necessary steps. And, it has all the necessary test patterns for advanced work in the Service Menu.


----------



## claybryant

I own the Sony 34" KV34HS510 and I am in the market to buy another one. I am at best buy looking at the XBR970........and am ready to shell out the 950 bucks they are selling it for, but they have an open box of the XBR960 for 800 dollars. it is a bit dinged up, and no telling how long it has been running, there is the possibility of me getting them to lower the price some more, sooooooooo.........


I have read through most of this thread, my question is - how important is the super fine pitch on the 960 vs. the 970 without? I was really excited about getting a XBR for under a grand, but from what I have read here - this TV really isn't a XBR? is it better than my KV34HS510?


Thanks


btw - I have been on this forum alot, just never posted before, feel free to flame me if I am asking a retarded question.


----------



## Greendale

I would like to know the answer to claybryant's question as well. I can go grab the 970 at hhgregg today for the great price listed above but I can't make my mind up. This will be a set mostly for xbox 360 and some DVD play.


----------



## claybryant

exactly - I am using this purely for my Xbox360..........


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *papi34* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any opinions on which calibration disc to use with the KD-34XBR970?
> 
> 
> Monster HDTV Calibration Wizard
> 
> (see crutchfield)
> 
> Item #119HDTVCAL
> 
> $29.99
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> AVIA GUIDE TO HOME THEATER
> 
> (see deepdiscountdvd)
> 
> Item Number: IMA005867D
> 
> $36.54
> 
> 
> 
> Note: I could not linkify because of AVS Forum restrictions until one makes 5 posts.



The Monster/ISF disc is actually pretty accurate for adjusting user controls. I purchased one for evaluation and it achieved accurate results. This is not a technical, advanced calibration disc. It is one the average consumer can follow, not be intimidated by test patterns and easily achieve good results. I have seen many with DVE and Avia and not been able to make the correct adjustments. It is quick and easy.


----------



## papi34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lakeperson2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SOOOO what should I do for the connections? Cable box to TV? DVD player to TV? Can I "split" an HDMI cable? I watch broadcast TV mostly but really want to get the best DVD playback that I can? Suggestions?



That was my question too. I did find this as a possible solution:

Av Switcher with HDmi Inputs


Product Description

The VS-HD31 is ideal for Home Theater and commercial applications such as bars, restaurants, churches, conference centers, a/v rooms, retail stores, and more! The VS-HD31 features 3 HDMI inputs and 1 output - expand your home theater without breaking your budget. It provides a single cable solution to connect HD sources to HDMI compatible TVs. The low-profile, compact design takes up precious little space on an A/V rack. Included is a remote, making switching between sources effortless. It features Signal Enhancement circuitry can be activated with the touch of a button, boosting long-distance signals back to Hi-def clarity instantly. Slim ?credit-card' size Remote Included


----------



## atye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Monster/ISF disc is actually pretty accurate for adjusting user controls. I purchased one for evaluation and it achieved accurate results. This is not a technical, advanced calibration disc. It is one the average consumer can follow, not be intimidated by test patterns and easily achieve good results. I have seen many with DVE and Avia and not been able to make the correct adjustments. It is quick and easy.



Monster=bad

There has to be another way.


----------



## papi34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Use component cables to connect the HD Cable Box (STB) to your tv. These usually give better picture quality (PQ) than with HDMI cables.



That's interesting. If I'm only hooking up a set-top box and an old DVD player (i.e. not Up-Converting capable) to my KD-34XBR970, are you suggesting I forgo utlizing the HDMI connector altogether...that I would get better PQ using component cables to connect my set-top box?


----------



## analogBalrog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *papi34* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any opinions on which calibration disc to use with the KD-34XBR970?
> 
> 
> Monster HDTV Calibration Wizard
> 
> (see crutchfield)
> 
> Item #119HDTVCAL
> 
> $29.99
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> AVIA GUIDE TO HOME THEATER
> 
> (see deepdiscountdvd)
> 
> Item Number: IMA005867D
> 
> $36.54
> 
> 
> 
> Note: I could not linkify because of AVS Forum restrictions until one makes 5 posts.



I used DVE for my xbr970 just 2 weeks ago and the results were awesome. All the horror stories I've read on this forum about the DVD navigation being difficult were not true in my case - I thought the navigation was pretty easy.


Also, I bought the Ideal Lume Bias Light and installed it behind my set, and the benefits of having this bias lighting is extremely high. I can not emphasize the importance of having this lamp behind your set for quality viewing. The colors and most especially, the blacks, really look great with the light.


DVE + Bias Lighting + xbr970 = 1 Happy Viewer!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *papi34* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's interesting. If I'm only hooking up a set-top box and an old DVD player (i.e. not Up-Converting capable) to my KD-34XBR970, are you suggesting I forgo utlizing the HDMI connector altogether...that I would get better PQ using component cables to connect my set-top box?



It's all a matter of taste. I have found that I get better PQ by using the component interface with my Comcast STB (6412) than by using HDMI. This has been echoed by many other crt owners as well. Our crt sets are analog devices. Even if they receive a digital signal over DVI or HDMI, the set will convert it to analog for display. I would assume that using a digital interface would be much more important to digital displays like LCD and DLP, etc. For these displays, keeping the signal in the digital domain from the source all the way to the "screen" offers the best shot at the best PQ.


Give both a try and see what you think - then use what looks best.


----------



## Pike67

Clearedge VM in pro mode, for dvd viewing specifically. It seems most state this should be set to "off". It seems, to me, it looks better with it on....Does it add "noise" to the picture, even if it is not discernable? Would appreciate any insight...thanx


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pike67* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Clearedge VM in pro mode, for dvd viewing specifically. It seems most state this should be set to "off". It seems, to me, it looks better with it on....Does it add "noise" to the picture, even if it is not discernable? Would appreciate any insight...thanx



I'm with you.


And that puts us both outside of the "norm." Most everywhere you'll read posts encouraging that there be no edge enhancement whatsoever. This doesn't work for me. In the beginning I used Pro mode exclusively, and ClearEdge at Low. Then I learned about the SYSM setting in the SM. It's kind of a global "sharpness" setting. It ranges from "3" which is similar to lowest, to "1" or "0" which represent highest levels of sharpness (which is also a kind of edge enhancement). I played with SYSM and finally decided I liked it at "2." Now, I prefer the Standard picture mode with ClearEdge at Low and SYSM at "2."


I do not see it as adding noise. Noise is another thing entirely and would go well beyond simple edge enhancement.


There's all kinds of technical and preference issues at play here. Bottom line - it's your viewing experience and you should set it up to match your tastes.


----------



## Pike67




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm with you.
> 
> 
> And that puts us both outside of the "norm." Most everywhere you'll read posts encouraging that there be no edge enhancement whatsoever. This doesn't work for me. In the beginning I used Pro mode exclusively, and ClearEdge at Low. Then I learned about the SYSM setting in the SM. It's kind of a global "sharpness" setting. It ranges from "3" which is similar to lowest, to "1" or "0" which represent highest levels of sharpness (which is also a kind of edge enhancement). I played with SYSM and finally decided I liked it at "2." Now, I prefer the Standard picture mode with ClearEdge at Low and SYSM at "2."
> 
> 
> I do not see it as adding noise. Noise is another thing entirely and would go well beyond simple edge enhancement.
> 
> 
> There's all kinds of technical and preference issues at play here. Bottom line - it's your viewing experience and you should set it up to match your tastes.



justsc, appreciate the info and the reply. thanx much.


----------



## gb1xyl1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *papi34* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm going to order a KD-34XBR970 and matching Sony SU-34XBR4 XBR TV Stand from Crutchfield...my 1st HDTV



Congrats on your choice. I'm planning a similar purchase for my father. Do you know if that vendor will arrange to deliver the stand first? That would allow my father to assemble the stand first (which he can do by himself) and then have the tv placed on the stand (which he can't) when it is delivered. Tnx and good luck with your new set.


----------



## vid33nyc1

Just bought the XBR970 at J&R music world today.Came out to $980.72.They are delivering it tuesday.I cant wait.


----------



## papi34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gb1xyl1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Congrats on your choice. I'm planning a similar purchase for my father. Do you know if that vendor will arrange to deliver the stand first? That would allow my father to assemble the stand first (which he can do by himself) and then have the tv placed on the stand (which he can't) when it is delivered. Tnx and good luck with your new set.



IF you order them from Crutchfield at the same time, the stand will be delivered first via UPS GROUND. The TV is shipped via one of their freight carriers. "Our freight carrier will contact you to set a delivery appointment. If you prefer, you may make delivery arrangements by contacting the freight carrier yourself."


Either way, the stand will arive first. I set up my stand last night. Now I'm waiting for the TV. Tip: Make sure you have your dad pick up some super sliders or magic sliders to put underneath the stand so he'll be able to move it







. I bought a package of 4 (100mm round size) for $20 at Home Depot.


----------



## stuart81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *claybryant* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I own the Sony 34" KV34HS510 and I am in the market to buy another one. I am at best buy looking at the XBR970........and am ready to shell out the 950 bucks they are selling it for, but they have an open box of the XBR960 for 800 dollars. it is a bit dinged up, and no telling how long it has been running, there is the possibility of me getting them to lower the price some more, sooooooooo.........



the sfp makes a big difference. ive seen both televisions in direct comparison and personally i think the 960's finer dot pitch(especial at the edges and corners) produces a much clearer image. but id see if i couldn't knock a little more of that price.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *claybryant* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I own the Sony 34" KV34HS510 and I am in the market to buy another one. I am at best buy looking at the XBR970........and am ready to shell out the 950 bucks they are selling it for, but they have an open box of the XBR960 for 800 dollars. it is a bit dinged up, and no telling how long it has been running, there is the possibility of me getting them to lower the price some more, sooooooooo.........
> 
> 
> I have read through most of this thread, my question is - how important is the super fine pitch on the 960 vs. the 970 without? I was really excited about getting a XBR for under a grand, but from what I have read here - this TV really isn't a XBR? is it better than my KV34HS510?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> btw - I have been on this forum alot, just never posted before, feel free to flame me if I am asking a retarded question.



Sony's SFP tube is their top of the line crt. No question about it. And like other products, it has its strengths and weaknesses. The crt in the 970 is also a premier tube. No question here either. And, like the 960, it too has its strengths and weaknesses.


When I was in the market 2 years ago I compared the two tubes (KV-34HS420 vs KD-34XBR960) side-by-side. Both were outstanding. At 5 feet, my preferred viewing distance, the lines on the 960 were much harder to detect (nearly impossible) than the lines on the HS420. By moving to 6 feet I couldn't detect the lines on either set. I did notice that the HS420 had better brightness than the 960, a direct result of the finer dot pitch on the 960. The 960 was selling for $2,199 and the HS420 for $1,449. I simply could not see $650 worth of improved picture quality in the 960. It was better, but not that much better. I had the funds to get either set, but I went home with the HS420. And I haven't regretted my decision even once.


Regarding the 960 you are talking about - you really need to see it perform. Take in a dvd you are very familiar with and ask then to hook-up and progressive scan player using component cables and see what you think. Go into the user menu and set the picture mode to Pro, Contrast (Sony calls it "Picture") to about 40 (8 ticks past the midline), Brightness about 50 (18 tics from mid line - you get the idea), Color and Tint each at the mid line and Sharpness around the mid line. Set ClearEdge to Low or Off. See what you think. If it looks really good, as it should, then consider taking it home. I would try to get the price lowered by around $50-$100. Be sure you can still return it within 30 days for refund or exchange and that it has the new tv warranty for the 960.


Best of Luck!


----------



## Ectospheno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *papi34* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tip: Make sure you have your dad pick up some super sliders or magic sliders to put underneath the stand so he'll be able to move it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I bought a package of 4 (100mm round size) for $20 at Home Depot.



If the stand is going to be on a hard floor instead of carpet then you can go to Wal-Mart and pick up some 1/4" felt sliders for around $2.


----------



## julio388

I suggest everyone waits for the new sony widescreen tubes . They will appear around early march or february. much lower prices.


----------



## papi34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ectospheno* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If the stand is going to be on a hard floor instead of carpet then you can go to Wal-Mart and pick up some 1/4" felt sliders for around $2.



super/magic sliders are for hardwood floors too. I think they'll peform better than felt pads.


----------



## papi34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *julio388* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I suggest everyone waits for the new sony widescreen tubes . They will appear around early march or february. much lower prices.



Is there a press release or something that you can direct us to? I'm wondering if these new sony widescreen tubes will make the XBR70 the new XBR60 if you know what I mean.


----------



## brian6751




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *claybryant* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> exactly - I am using this purely for my Xbox360..........



the 360 looks fantastic on the 970. I leave the 360 on 720p. Unbeleivable picture. Zero issues.


----------



## Garvey




> Quote:
> I suggest everyone waits for the new sony widescreen tubes . They will appear around early march or february. much lower prices.



While this may be true, you fail to account for opportunity cost. By forgoing a purchase until another 6 months have passed, one would also miss most of the TV season, the entire NFL season, half of NBA season, the entire NCAAF and NCAA-BB seasons, figure skating, etc., etc. If you're into that sort of thing.


Not that I care what people buy when, but the suggestion above is a little silly. If you have a strict budget, then it is a good idea to wait until prices drop to get the set you really want. If you really want a Sony but have a refurbed Philips budget, then maybe waiting until March is a great idea.


(Feh, don't listen to me. Do what you want. )


----------



## brian6751

Hey, I paid $1200 for my 970; so $999 is an awsome price for this set.


----------



## vid33nyc1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brian6751* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the 360 looks fantastic on the 970. I leave the 360 on 720p. Unbeleivable picture. Zero issues.



You set the 360 to 720p?Isnt this CRT 1080i native?The games should look much better in 1080i.Have you tried both resolutions.There should be a noticable difference.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vid33nyc1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You set the 360 to 720p?Isnt this CRT 1080i native?The games should look much better in 1080i.Have you tried both resolutions.There should be a noticable difference.



This isn't always true.


I have both a Samsung and a Sony digital set. I also have an Oppo upconverting player. I have found that for both sets it's best to set the Oppo at 720p. Sometimes the video processors in peripheral devices are better than those in our tv's, and when a peripheral processes for a progressive scan setting more than just PS is applied. This, in turn, can enhance the image quality even if the set is native at 1080i.


----------



## brian6751




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vid33nyc1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You set the 360 to 720p?Isnt this CRT 1080i native?The games should look much better in 1080i.Have you tried both resolutions.There should be a noticable difference.



I tried them both. The games are made for 720p. The TV scales them to 1080i better than the Xbox and they look outstanding.


----------



## Suhaib

If you can, please post a shot of your 970 when playing the 360







Something upclose, to compare small text would be nice. thank youuuu


----------



## Ectospheno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ectospheno* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is the KD-34XBR970 HDCP compliant? I'm assuming since those 4 letters don't appear in the manual or on Sony's web page that it isn't. Just wanted to be sure though.



I received an email from Sony tech support that says the HDMI input is HDCP compliant. Just letting everyone know.


----------



## Ectospheno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *papi34* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> super/magic sliders are for hardwood floors too. I think they'll peform better than felt pads.



Wow. I didn't know they were made for hardwood floors too. I've only ever used the felt pads myself and have been able to move around furniture without scratching my floor. I'll have to checkout the super/magic sliders next time I see them in a store.


----------



## SurfingMatt27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vid33nyc1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You set the 360 to 720p?Isnt this CRT 1080i native?The games should look much better in 1080i.Have you tried both resolutions.There should be a noticable difference.



The only difference here is which device does the better scaling of 720p-1080i...the tv or xbox360.


either way your still getting 1080i, only the tv is doing the scaling instead of the xbox360.


Xbox360 is 720p native resolution, It's my understanding that the only reason there is an 1080i option in the the dashboard is for owners of HDTV's without 720p support..these owners have no choice but to pick 1080i in the dashboard settings.


Picking 720p would give you a blank screen since the tv does'nt support it.


The general consesus from what i gatherd so far is use 720p if your tv supports it, if your tv does'nt support 720p use 1080i. whatever you pick either way your tv is still doing 1080i resolution.


----------



## Sandman925




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brian6751* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I tried them both. The games are made for 720p. The TV scales them to 1080i better than the Xbox and they look outstanding.




But doesn't some of the screen get cut off? thats whats been said in previous posts.. has anyone had a fix for it?


----------



## SurfingMatt27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sandman925* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But doesn't some of the screen get cut off? thats whats been said in previous posts.. has anyone had a fix for it?




It's not really an issue with the game, it's more or less an issue with the actual tv having too much overscan. 5% overscan is recommended for CRT's.


----------



## Twodogzz

Hi folks,


I'm a new member and brand new KD34XBR970 owner. I love the set except for one seriously aggravating thing. And I just had the most maddening conversation with a Sony rep.


Here's the deal. When going from my STB/PVR via HDMI into the TV, I cannot get digital audio out of the TV to my home theater receiver. Apparently the TV was not designed to pass through the digital audio when the input is HDMI.


No problem, I'll send video via HDMI and just connect the digital coax straight from the STB to the receiver. Well... since there is a fraction of a second of video processing done by the TV, the video lags behind the audio a few frames and throws off the lip sync.


So I explain all this to the Sony rep and she explains that the TV doesn't send a digital signal out. I informed it that it quite clearly does A) because there's a digital audio output in the first place (duh), and that B) it does so quite beautifully when I receive my signals from rabbit ears over the air. My receiver displays when it's getting Dolby Digital, or any other type of processed signal, and I am quite aware of what it is getting at any given time.


So the only thing of which I am ignorant is what type of audio is sent through the HDMI cable. Is it digital? If it is, it is insane that the TV cannot pass it through the digital audio output.


If it's analog, that's all I need to know. And I'll be a little disappointed that that is the case.


The rep's lame excuse was that the over the air signal is converted to analog in the TV before going to the TV's built-in speakers. OK, whatever, I don't care about the on-board speakers. But it passes through the digital output digitally. So I have a TV that's capable of receiving Dolby Digital AND sending it out, a cable box capable of providing said signal, and a receiver capable of receiving it to distribute it to my surround Sound speakers in glorious dolbe digital. And yet, the ONLY digital input into the TV for audio (HDMI) will not pass it through to the only digital audio output.


And the Sony rep acted like I was crazy for expecting that.


So I've tried to figure out which piece of equipment I have to replace to complete that circle. And every scenario I have imagined still has the TV processing the video and something else processing the audio, and the sync being off no matter what.


I can't believe there is no solution to that.


Comments?


----------



## vid33nyc1

Ok i got my set today and i love it.I have been using the DVE dvd to setup the TV.Trying to get everything to look good.Its a lttle wierd getting around the DVE disc though.I have been going back and forth from 720p to 1080i on my 360 and on this set i dont see much of a difference.There was a very noticable difference on the 36xbr800 i had before i picked up the 970.Its a great set.


----------



## lazerfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Twodogzz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> 
> I'm a new member and brand new KD34XBR970 owner. I love the set except for one seriously aggravating thing. And I just had the most maddening conversation with a Sony rep.
> 
> 
> Here's the deal. When going from my STB/PVR via HDMI into the TV, I cannot get digital audio out of the TV to my home theater receiver. Apparently the TV was not designed to pass through the digital audio when the input is HDMI.
> 
> 
> No problem, I'll send video via HDMI and just connect the digital coax straight from the STB to the receiver. Well... since there is a fraction of a second of video processing done by the TV, the video lags behind the audio a few frames and throws off the lip sync.
> 
> 
> So I explain all this to the Sony rep and she explains that the TV doesn't send a digital signal out. I informed it that it quite clearly does A) because there's a digital audio output in the first place (duh), and that B) it does so quite beautifully when I receive my signals from rabbit ears over the air. My receiver displays when it's getting Dolby Digital, or any other type of processed signal, and I am quite aware of what it is getting at any given time.
> 
> 
> So the only thing of which I am ignorant is what type of audio is sent through the HDMI cable. Is it digital? If it is, it is insane that the TV cannot pass it through the digital audio output.
> 
> 
> If it's analog, that's all I need to know. And I'll be a little disappointed that that is the case.
> 
> 
> The rep's lame excuse was that the over the air signal is converted to analog in the TV before going to the TV's built-in speakers. OK, whatever, I don't care about the on-board speakers. But it passes through the digital output digitally. So I have a TV that's capable of receiving Dolby Digital AND sending it out, a cable box capable of providing said signal, and a receiver capable of receiving it to distribute it to my surround Sound speakers in glorious dolbe digital. And yet, the ONLY digital input into the TV for audio (HDMI) will not pass it through to the only digital audio output.
> 
> 
> And the Sony rep acted like I was crazy for expecting that.
> 
> 
> So I've tried to figure out which piece of equipment I have to replace to complete that circle. And every scenario I have imagined still has the TV processing the video and something else processing the audio, and the sync being off no matter what.
> 
> 
> I can't believe there is no solution to that.
> 
> 
> Comments?



I have a fairly new 32" Sony XBR LCD tv and it's the same situation. That digital output on the tv, is only for tv shows, picked up by the tvs internal tuner! I had used my digital output for over the air HD shows that the tv was capable of picking up. I had hoped that the output would work for my HD DVD player that's hooked to the set, but no dice.

I haven't noticed any lip sync issues yet.


----------



## jpbebeau

Hello.


First post here! Just picked up the 970 over the weekend. For the most part I've been pretty pleased so far. My first HD set, first set over 25 inches, etc. So I'm a newbie. I've read over this thread and the first five or six pages of KenTech's monster Service Menu thread, the first as I prepared to purchase the set and the second after I got it home.


I've got a small issue that's making me think I'm going to have to return the set to Best Buy and exchange it for another. But I want to get a few opinions before I do that, and get a little more info on the issue, since I'm basically just making an educated guess with very little education.


Here's the issue:


I didn't notice it immediately, but horizontal lines are drooping down as they approach the left side of the screen. It's noticeable when I've got the guide up, but I first noticed it when I was watching a letterboxed movie. At first it looked like just a slight bend downward. I'm not sure if the problem's gotten worse, or I've just become more and more able to see it, but either way, it's begun to bother me.


Last night I brought up the guide so that I could have a straight, horizontal, lasting white line across the set. At the very right side of the screen, it seemed fine, all white and level. At the very left edge, the line not only drooped, butand here I was only inches away from the screenI could also discern the individual Red, Green, and Blue "pieces" of what should've been a white line.


The terms "geometry" and "convergence" are thrown around a lot on this board, and aside from their general definitions, I'm not sure exactly what they mean. But what I'm seeing sounds like it'd be an issue in both regards.


I've also read, that while there are Service Menu adjustments for these things, adjustments that I might be inclined to try out, horizontal distortion cannot be fixed and requires magnets and compentant service and the like.


So I'm wondering: should I just take it back and exchange it? Is there anything I can do/try before I do so? What exactly is the problem I'm describing?


Any help/info/insight/advice is appreciated! I hope I can get this set working or get a working set back in the living room by this weekend.


Thanks,


Jeremy.


----------



## GlenC

Jeremy,


This line bending problem exists in all of the KD-34xxx TVs, some more than others. This is a mechanical/physical magnet issue, not a Service Menu issue. One option is to return it and hope the next is not worse. Another is to call Sony service telling them the lines bend down in the corner and see if a Warranty repair technician can fix the problem, if he can't, you can then return the TV. Lastly, depending on the severity, you can try to live with it.


EVERY TV has its compromises, all we can do is pick the ones we can live with.


----------



## jpbebeau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jeremy,
> 
> 
> This line bending problem exists in all of the KD-34xxx TVs, some more than others. This is a mechanical/physical magnet issue, not a Service Menu issue. One option is to return it and hope the next is not worse. Another is to call Sony service telling them the lines bend down in the corner and see if a Warranty repair technician can fix the problem, if he can't, you can then return the TV. Lastly, depending on the severity, you can try to live with it.
> 
> 
> EVERY TV has its compromises, all we can do is pick the ones we can live with.



Thanks.


So, is the color seperation I noticed along with the bending an aspect of the bending itself, or something that's occuring simultaneously and can be fixed [while the bending itself cannot]?


Oh, and could this issue get worse? Or does something like this stay relatively steady? I know I've only had it for like 4 days, but I'm going to keep an eye on it...


I've read that gemoetry issues are quite common, and I'm wondering what people consider livewithable. Below is a picture I drew up, from memory, of what I'm experiencingso it's not exact, but an idea. Say that the Black/White border is the upper edge of a letterboxed film. Is something like that within normal limits? Too much? It doesn't bother my girlfriend, and if this is about as good as it gets, I'd be inclined to keep the set and work on making what I've got as good as possible.


Image:


[IMG cannot be posted since I'm a newbie!







Anyone have any pictures of geometry that _they_ consider acceptable?]


And, while I'm here, I've got an additional small geometry issue noticable only when I'm watching 4:3 programming in "Normal" mode: the borders tend to bow out near the top and bottom, in a very minimal hourglass effect. This, I'm assuming, is something I _can_ fix, correct?


Input on what's "acceptable" geometry would be valued. I know it's all about what _I_ can live with, but I want to know what others are working with.


Thanks, love this forum.


----------



## baddogz28

Picked mine up today from a guy on Craigslist. He said it's a demo, I think it's just a used TV. The only problem the TV has is a few little scuffs on the case and the volume, scroll and channel buttons on the TV do not work. Any Idea what might cause this and what it might cost to fix? I want to make sure I can use the damn thing if the remote breaks.










Got home and hooked up my LG upconverting DVD player with an HDMI cable bought at Micro Center (15', $55) and it looks beautiful. Thankfully, the remote works so I can use the TV! Anyway, paid $540 and am loving it.


----------



## Twodogzz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lazerfan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a fairly new 32" Sony XBR LCD tv and it's the same situation. That digital output on the tv, is only for tv shows, picked up by the tvs internal tuner! I had used my digital output for over the air HD shows that the tv was capable of picking up. I had hoped that the output would work for my HD DVD player that's hooked to the set, but no dice.
> 
> I haven't noticed any lip sync issues yet.



The lip synch issue is only present when I'm sending video via the HDMI cable and bypassing the TV to send digital audio straight from the cabe box to my receiver.


As long as audio and video are being processed by the TV there is no lip sync issue (like your set-up for over the air).


And when it's present, the sync is only off by a few frames, say a tenth of a second, but it's enough to be noticeable.


----------



## lazerfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Twodogzz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The lip synch issue is only present when I'm sending video via the HDMI cable and bypassing the TV to send digital audio straight from the cabe box to my receiver.
> 
> 
> As long as audio and video are being processed by the TV there is no lip sync issue (like your set-up for over the air).
> 
> 
> And when it's present, the sync is only off by a few frames, say a tenth of a second, but it's enough to be noticeable.



I have my HD DVD player hooked via HDMI to my tv and the audio hooked via coax to my receiver. Haven't noticed any lip sync issues with the LCD.

I am actually getting a KV-34HS420 on Saturday, which will be hooked up to the HD DVD player. I wonder if I will start getting lip sync issues?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lazerfan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have my HD DVD player hooked via HDMI to my tv and the audio hooked via coax to my receiver. Haven't noticed any lip sync issues with the LCD.
> 
> I am actually getting a KV-34HS420 on Saturday, which will be hooked up to the HD DVD player. I wonder if I will start getting lip sync issues?



I've got the 34HS420 hooked up to an Oppo upconverting player and I get no lip sync issues at all. My set-up has a DVI-HDMI cable from the Oppo to my tv, with optical audio out from the player to my receiver. No worries.


----------



## MynameisEric

I am a newcomer to this forum, and am having a real problem that I cannot find the answer to. I have contacted several stores, and nobody can help me. Thus, I humbly throw myself at the feet of this forum. Here is the situation: I purchased the XBR970, as well as the new Sony DVP-NS75H upconvert DVD player. The problem is that no matter what I do, the picture is not a huge improvement over a normal progressive scan player. I've used both HDMI and component, and the latter looks the best, but still not great. Now, my friend has the same player but a new Sony XBR LCD, and the upconvert is much, much better than on my set. Can someone please offer some advice or suggest something?


----------



## SurfingMatt27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MynameisEric* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am a newcomer to this forum, and am having a real problem that I cannot find the answer to. I have contacted several stores, and nobody can help me. Thus, I humbly throw myself at the feet of this forum. Here is the situation: I purchased the XBR970, as well as the new Sony DVP-NS75H upconvert DVD player. The problem is that no matter what I do, the picture is not a huge improvement over a normal progressive scan player. I've used both HDMI and component, and the latter looks the best, but still not great. Now, my friend has the same player but a new Sony XBR LCD, and the upconvert is much, much better than on my set. Can someone please offer some advice or suggest something?



DVD is limited to 480i resolution..the DVD is not going to magically turn into HD.


Theres not much you can do really,i think your just expecting too much probably.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MynameisEric* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am a newcomer to this forum, and am having a real problem that I cannot find the answer to. I have contacted several stores, and nobody can help me. Thus, I humbly throw myself at the feet of this forum. Here is the situation: I purchased the XBR970, as well as the new Sony DVP-NS75H upconvert DVD player. The problem is that no matter what I do, the picture is not a huge improvement over a normal progressive scan player. I've used both HDMI and component, and the latter looks the best, but still not great. Now, my friend has the same player but a new Sony XBR LCD, and the upconvert is much, much better than on my set. Can someone please offer some advice or suggest something?



Upconversion technology is actually intended for fixed-pixel displays. Or, to put it another way - fixed-pixel displays can be expected to get the most from upconverting players. Much of the strengths of these players has to do with the digital processing that results in a progressive scan format. All fixed-pixel displays run in a progressive scan format. Since our crt sets are not progressive scan, they may not gain much benefit from some of the upconverting players. As you have seen, a crt set with a good PS player can look very, very good.


I feel fortunate to have the Oppo upconverting player. On my crt set the PQ is much better with the Oppo than with a PS player.


You might consider returning the player and trying another, or just continue to enjoy the PQ from your PS player.


----------



## MynameisEric

Thank you for your advice, but I'm just confused on one thing: If my TV can run 720p and 1080i, then why can't I use the upconvert? I'm not sure I understand about the fixed pixel display.


----------



## lazerfan

I think player/tv compatibility may come into play here. I also have a 32" Sony XBR LCD.

Before I bought my Toshiba HD DVD player, I tried two different upconverting players.

First was the top Panasonic(model number escapes me). It had the famous Faroudja chip and looked horrible on the XBR LCD. So much grain and macroblocking as to make the picture unwatchable. I switched to the Sony upconverting player, not the new 75, the older 70. It was much smoother, no macroblocking.

So, it could very well be that the Sony, for a CRT, isn't up to snuff. The Oppo or Panasonic might be better, who knows?

I'm hoping that, as my Toshiba HD DVD player outputs 1080i, it will be a good match for the Sony CRT I'm getting on Saturday!


----------



## microdon

12

DISCONTINUANCE OF XBR970


I have not seen this on this site, but Crutchfield is telling callers that as of 9/7, Sony marked this model as discontinued. Crutchfield indicates that they are limited to what is in stock. Is this true? It seems a little early. I am in final stages of deciding on a 970, as our room cannot accomodate anything over 34" and all viewing needs to be done on a 30-40 degree angle. I am also using a rather heavy coffee table with shelf (which has the right dimensions) for a stand and which the salesman, weighing 206 pounds, was able to stand and walk on without stress. My wife feels the coffee table is more functional than an XBR stand, now that it appears to be supportive of the weight of this set, and it's less money. Any comments here too? The discontinuance notice, if true, creates a certain sense of urgency.


----------



## papi34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *microdon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 12
> 
> DISCONTINUANCE OF XBR970
> 
> 
> I have not seen this on this site, but Crutchfield is telling callers that as of 9/7, Sony marked this model as discontinued. Crutchfield indicates that they are limited to what is in stock. Is this true? It seems a little early. I am in final stages of deciding on a 970, as our room cannot accomodate anything over 34" and all viewing needs to be done on a 30-40 degree angle. I am also using a rather heavy coffee table with shelf (which has the right dimensions) for a stand and which the salesman, weighing 206 pounds, was able to stand and walk on without stress. My wife feels the coffee table is more functional than an XBR stand, now that it appears to be supportive of the weight of this set, and it's less money. Any comments here too? The discontinuance notice, if true, creates a certain sense of urgency.



That's the first I've heard of the XBR970 being discontinued. However, Sonystyle just reduced their price to match crutchfield at 999. Regarding stands...

I bought the Sony SU-34XBR4 Matching TV stand for the Sony XBR970 and I'm VERY happy with it. It is so tightly integrated with the TV, it appears to be one piece. If you have a 2006 entertainment book, there is a $50 off $250 coupon that you can use on the stand, but not the tv.


----------



## papi34

Crutchfield.com Chat Session Log


Session Started with Agent (Adam)

Agent (Adam): "Hi my name is Adam. How may I help you today?"

Me: "can you tell me if the Sony KD-34XBR970 is being discontinued?"

Agent (Adam): "Taking a look if we have any information on it being discontinued yet..."

Agent (Adam): "Looks like I do show we will not be getting that model after we sell the last 17 we have in stock. At the moment I am not showing a replacement."

Me: "does that mean the Sony is discontinuing it?"

Agent (Adam): "Its a possibility or it may be we just stopped carrying the model. Unfortunately I have no way to be 100% sure. You may want to check directly with Sony at 1-800-222-7669. Typically if it was being replaced we have information on a new model but so far we"

do not.

Me: "ok, thx for the information Adam. Any chance the Crutchfield will be reducing the price further to get rid of the last 17 you have in stock?"

Agent (Adam): "I'm not aware of it lowering further but if you did purchase one and we dropped the price within 30 days you just need to contact us and we refund the amount for you."

Me: "K...thx again."

Session Ended


----------



## gundyrat1

Order it direct from Sony if the price is the same

It gets tyhe White glove delivery treatment


----------



## eyerox

Just wanted to say thanks for the information in this post. After doing tons of research, I am the proud father of a kd34xbr970.


So far, all is well. I have a little overscan (xbox games -GRAW- show the outside of the hud cutoff) which I hope to fix as soon as I translate the sony service code thread into english.


The hardest part of owning this TV was the two day wait while the TV sat in my basement unusable. It took that long to convince a friend to come and help me lift it onto the TV stand.


----------



## vid33nyc1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyerox* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks for the information in this post. After doing tons of research, I am the proud father of a kd34xbr970.
> 
> 
> So far, all is well. I have a little overscan (xbox games -GRAW- show the outside of the hud cutoff) which I hope to fix as soon as I translate the sony service code thread into english.
> 
> 
> The hardest part of owning this TV was the two day wait while the TV sat in my basement unusable. It took that long to convince a friend to come and help me lift it onto the TV stand.



HAHA i hear you.I had to wait a few hours for my nephew to come over and help me lift the tv onto the stand.I have had mine for about a week and the picture is fantastic.The 360 looks incredible on it.But yeah i have the same problem with a little overscan.You could give sony a call.They are sending a technician over to my house friday to fix it.You wont have to pay anything as long as your under warranty and have a copy of your receipt.


----------



## dimitri5150

I just got off the phone with Crutchfield and I ordered the XBR970; they only have 4 left so ya better hurry if ya want one from there. $999 delivered seems to be a great deal







I have a question regarding setup when it does get here. My cable provides free local station HD broadcasts and I am wondering if I get an old series 2 tivo and run my cable through that will I lose the ability to view the HD channels? Will they just look like SD? If so would a coax switcher work and not lose any HD quality?

Thanks for the help..........great site by the way!


----------



## papi34

Ya snooze, ya lose...


Item #15834XB970 out of stock at crutchfield.


There goes what little hope I had at a price adjustment


----------



## vid33nyc1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sodaboy581* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Service code access is the same as posted in KenTech's thread.
> 
> 
> 1. Power off TV.
> 
> 2. Press Display, 5, Volume +, then Power on the remote control in sequence.
> 
> 
> Once the service menu is up navigate it like so:
> 
> 
> Keys 2 and 5 on the remote change service menu groups.
> 
> Keys 1 and 4 on the remote scroll through items in the current service menu group.
> 
> Keys 3 and 6 adjust the value of the current item's setting.
> 
> 
> Do NOT press keys 7 and 9 under any circumstances.
> 
> 
> You may goof around with settings to your heart's content as they won't be saved when you power off the TV unless you specifically save them.
> 
> 
> To save a setting you like, you must hit the "Muting" key on the remote control. The word "Service" will change to "Write" on the screen. Once this happens, hit "Enter" on the remote. The word Write will change from green to red to let you know that it is saving the change. It will then change back to "Service" when the change has been saved.
> 
> 
> You must save EACH INDIVIDUAL setting. Writing just once only saves the current setting of the item in your current group.



Having trouble getting into service mode.I have done this in sequence and the tv just blinks twice when it comes on and does nothing.


----------



## julio388

sony will be introducing two new models early next year. There will be two new widescreen hdtv crt tube television. They will discontinue their 20,24,27,32,36 stdv television and only have two widecreen hdtv only. the price of there new hdtv will be substantial lower than last year.


----------



## michael000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *julio388* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> sony will be introducing two new models early next year. There will be two new widescreen hdtv crt tube television. They will discontinue their 20,24,27,32,36 stdv television and only have two widecreen hdtv only. the price of there new hdtv will be substantial lower than last year.



That's interesting, out of curiousity where'd you hear this? Couple questions,


1. Since all those sizes are being discontinued what sizes should we expect? 34 and ?


2. Are these going to have the same tubes and features as before or are they going to downgrade these even more as well (like how they took out SFP, etc. from the 970s)?


3. You say substantial, how much are we looking at here? Substantial but realistic to me would be something in the the range of a $699-799 MSRP.


Please do tell, inquiring minds want to know. There are still plenty of 970s in my area and i was going to pick one up but if these new sets are a reality i can definitely wait abit.


----------



## RWetmore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michael000* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's interesting, out of curiousity where'd you hear this? Couple questions,
> 
> 
> 1. Since all those sizes are being discontinued what sizes should we expect? 34 and ?
> 
> 
> 2. Are these going to have the same tubes and features as before or are they going to downgrade these even more as well (like how they took out SFP, etc. from the 970s)?



Hopefully they will only be downgrading features and not the tubes themselves. Perhaps they will eliminate the XBR label. I'm surprised to hear this news as I expected the 970 would be the last Sony CRT.


----------



## fallenlordz

Great HDTV just got this last week - Returned my LCD for this. The PQ is crisp and clear compared the Westinghouse 37" 1080p LCD that i bought earlier. Using a OTA DB4 antenna to get my HD viewing. I get around 36 digital channels







(NY area) The best station I like watching is PBS.


One thing that I do have to di is correct the little overscan problem - That will take some time learning how to use the service menu. (also got to give the TV a little burn in time before I correct the colors and the other settings)


Overall the PQ makes this set worth any little trouble that I have.


----------



## Suhaib




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *julio388* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> sony will be introducing two new models early next year. There will be two new widescreen hdtv crt tube television. They will discontinue their 20,24,27,32,36 stdv television and only have two widecreen hdtv only. the price of there new hdtv will be substantial lower than last year.



and you know this how?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suhaib* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> and you know this how?



I don't know where he gets his info, but julio388 is usually dead on. He's got a wealth of good info on the market as well as excellent insights on the workings of the sets.


----------



## julio388

Here is the article quote from the nytimes dated aug 7, 2006. Direct quote from sony senior vice president:


The end of picture-tube TV's is accelerating faster than a lot of us expected, said Randy Waynick, a senior vice president for Sony Electronics. The company, which offered 10 tube models two years ago, will pare that number to two next year, both of them wide screens. Picture-tube TV sales reductions were far greater than forecast, Mr. Waynick said.


The only question i cannot answer is what two size models is he speaking about. Is it 30 and 34 or 30 or 26.


----------



## TheGodfather

I would assume 30" and 34". I would be an angry man if they came out with a 36" widescreen


----------



## papi34

 NYTimes article


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheGodfather* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would assume 30" and 34". I would be an angry man if they came out with a 36" widescreen



36" and 27" would make a lot of sense (never made sense to me having models 2 inches apart)


i went into a panic when i saw the 970 gone from crutchfield. i was waiting for xmas to get it and everyone said it was going to be the last sony hdtv crt


i was looking at the 970 at circuit city tonight and they have it on sale for about $949 + tax


i hope sony style still has the 970 around xmas time cuz i need the free delivery and set up


it's sad to see the CRT go away. hard to believe people are willing to pay more for a crappier picture


what was the verdict on the 970 not having the "super fine pitch" tube? did it hurt picture quality compared to the earlier more expensive models that had it?


----------



## atye

Just returned my 970.


I liked the picture, black levels, etc, but there were just too many major issues.

The set I got had some pretty serious geometry problems that I couldn't get

worked out in SM. But the biggest reason I couldn't justify keeping it any more

was the 190 pounds! I replaced it with a 32" Toshiba LCD. Less than 40 pounds!

Black levels aren't great but aren't bad either., but it's a bedroom tv.

Picture quality is outstanding in every other way.


I am a fan of CRT sets evidenced by the fact that our main tv is a 65" CRT Toshiba.

I love the picture of that set in every way, but I also don't have to lift it. (it's on rollers!







)


Anyway, those of you who love the glass tube crts, more power to ya.

Just make sure you have 2 or 3 people to help you lift it!


----------



## Garvey




> Quote:
> But the biggest reason I couldn't justify keeping it any more
> 
> was the 190 pounds!



Just curious--do you move your TVs around a lot? I mean, I always hear people piss and moan about how much CRTs weigh, and yes, it did suck getting the CRT into the house and then onto the stand. It takes two men. But I've in the two months I've owned it, I've had no occasion to move it.


I guess everyone's different.


A piano is similar. They suck to move. But I wouldn't replace our piano with a Casio keyboard.


And my refrigerator weighs a lot. Maybe I shouldn't justify keeping it around any longer and just have a cooler. Or dig a hole in the ground.


My couch is also heavy. I think I'll replace it with folding chairs. That's probably the best analogy re: CRT vs. LCD.


Actually, sorry for the snark. For some folks, I suppose "ability to move the TV around easily" is a quality they put at the top of the list. Every purchase has its tradeoffs.


----------



## vid33nyc1

Thats the same way i look at it.Once you put it on the stand there is no need to move it.I love the set.Just got my HD cable box today and im like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## GlenC

I've mentioned this in other threads...... *every* TV has something you need to overlook and live with, you cannot have it all in one TV. Pick your poison, and live with it.


Geometry, including focus and convergence is one of the main issues in a CRT, DV/RP/FP. If geometry is your main focus, buy digital. If SSE is an issue, don't buy a RP micro-display. DLP rainbow, gray-scale, gamma, black levels, motion artifacts, color space, screen door, size, weight, well.


It will never be perfect, but it is a perfect TV for one who wants to spend the rest of his/her days tweaking the TV, trying to get it perfect. If this is the case, put it on the work bench and tweak, tweak, tweak (BTW, buy another TV to watch, if you have any free time).


On the other hand, it is a great TV for one who wants a very good picture to watch and enjoy movies, etc. It has good grayscale capabilities, good color decoding, good gamma.., basically a near reference quality TV you can watch and watch and watch.


Isn't the main point of investing in a TV to just enjoy watching it?


----------



## lazerfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Garvey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just curious--do you move your TVs around a lot? I mean, I always hear people piss and moan about how much CRTs weigh, and yes, it did suck getting the CRT into the house and then onto the stand. It takes two men. But I've in the two months I've owned it, I've had no occasion to move it.
> 
> 
> I guess everyone's different.
> 
> 
> A piano is similar. They suck to move. But I wouldn't replace our piano with a Casio keyboard.
> 
> 
> And my refrigerator weighs a lot. Maybe I shouldn't justify keeping it around any longer and just have a cooler. Or dig a hole in the ground.
> 
> 
> My couch is also heavy. I think I'll replace it with folding chairs. That's probably the best analogy re: CRT vs. LCD.
> 
> 
> Actually, sorry for the snark. For some folks, I suppose "ability to move the TV around easily" is a quality they put at the top of the list. Every purchase has its tradeoffs.




Last Fall, I had the same attitude. I was unhappy with my 30" widescreen tube Philips set because it caught the light from the window and I couldn't move it by myself to a better spot. I sold it to a buddy and bought the best Sony LCD tv.

Well, after enjoying CRT black levels and shadow detail and sheer atmosphere for 40 years, I never could get used to the LCD even though I knew it was the best LCD.

So, I recently got a Sony 34HS420. 194 pounds, but I swear I'll never lift it. I had the stand in place for the delivery men and if I ever need to move, I'll have the movers handle it!

The concept that the weight of a CRT tube set makes putting up with an inferior LCD picture is faulty. I've proven that to myself!

The analogy about the refridgerator is accurate! Let the movers carry the tv if you change locations!


----------



## SurfingMatt27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vid33nyc1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thats the same way i look at it.Once you put it on the stand there is no need to move it.I love the set.Just got my HD cable box today and im like a kid in a candy store.



****..i hav'nt moved my 34" sony in 3 years now.


----------



## SurfingMatt27




> Quote:
> Isn't the main point of investing in a TV to just enjoy watching it?



Sure is!










People seem to be too picky these days, expecting perfect geometry out of the box, convergance,etc.


----------



## michael000

Getting CRT's on and off the stand is a minor annoyance but is easily remedied with another person IMO. Any 2 guys should be able to do do this fairly easily. What's a b*tch is getting these things up and down stairs. 190 lbs suddenly turns into what seems to be 500 heh.


----------



## Delhux

Does anybody happen to know the dimensions of the shipping box? I'm thinking about picking up a XBR970 and want to know if I ask my friend with the hatchback or my friend with the SUV to help me pick it up.


----------



## BJKrautk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Delhux* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anybody happen to know the dimensions of the shipping box? I'm thinking about picking up a XBR970 and want to know if I ask my friend with the hatchback or my friend with the SUV to help me pick it up.



I was barely able to fit my 970 into the back of my Chevy Tracker (light SUV).


Eyeballing the box (I don't have a tapemeasure handy), if you have room for 3 feet x 3 feet x 4 feet high....you'll give yourself plenty of space.



Go with the SUV, IMO.



(And be warned....the weight of the thing is nowhere near equally distributed. The box is very front-heavy.)


----------



## Pateast

Hi, new owner i have some bending on the top of my TV when there are black bars for widescreen programs or the display menu like for video labels. Is this a defect with my sony? The bottom is perfect geomtry the top the left seems to bend downward and the right less. It's only noticeble for straight lines at the top. If it is a defect I got a few more days to return it. Any advice will be helpful.


----------



## atye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Garvey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just curious--do you move your TVs around a lot? I mean, I always hear people piss and moan about how much CRTs weigh, and yes, it did suck getting the CRT into the house and then onto the stand. It takes two men. But I've in the two months I've owned it, I've had no occasion to move it.
> 
> 
> I guess everyone's different.
> 
> 
> A piano is similar. They suck to move. But I wouldn't replace our piano with a Casio keyboard.
> 
> 
> And my refrigerator weighs a lot. Maybe I shouldn't justify keeping it around any longer and just have a cooler. Or dig a hole in the ground.
> 
> 
> My couch is also heavy. I think I'll replace it with folding chairs. That's probably the best analogy re: CRT vs. LCD.
> 
> 
> Actually, sorry for the snark. For some folks, I suppose "ability to move the TV around easily" is a quality they put at the top of the list. Every purchase has its tradeoffs.



No offense meant. You're happy with your set. I'm glad you're happy!


----------



## Gothamavanger

Hi Guys,


Firts-time poster. I recently bought a 34" 970. The picture looks great so far with 1 exception. My cable gets 5 local channels in HD. The picture coming through the HD tuner looks great, except that it occasionally freezes & gets the square pixel blocks. Since it is all 5 channels I'm guessing it is a problem with the HD tuner that I'd want to get fixed under warranty, but I'd like to know if any of you have seen this and if so, what did it take to get it fixed.


Love all the tips on tuning the picture, so keep 'em coming. Thanks.


G


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gothamavanger* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> Firts-time poster. I recently bought a 34" 970. The picture looks great so far with 1 exception. My cable gets 5 local channels in HD. The picture coming through the HD tuner looks great, except that it occasionally freezes & gets the square pixel blocks. Since it is all 5 channels I'm guessing it is a problem with the HD tuner that I'd want to get fixed under warranty, but I'd like to know if any of you have seen this and if so, what did it take to get it fixed.
> 
> 
> Love all the tips on tuning the picture, so keep 'em coming. Thanks.
> 
> 
> G



Generally that is a reception problem. Digital TV reception is either on or off, as you loose reception, it will pixelate.


----------



## lazerfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GeminiEntity* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Same can be said for black levels, greyscale, etc as to be fair to the other side. I myself own a XBR 970, though I'm sadly starting to become very picky with geometry, convergance and what not after seeing my friends LCD for some time. I never thought I would, but then again I was never treated to those things being near perfect/perfect.
> 
> 
> Like GlenC said in the very beginning, you got to give something no matter what. I think my next TV will be a LCD, cause geometry has become a bigger issue with me now than black levels.
> 
> 
> Pretty much to each his own.




I used to be concerned with geometry. I remember a couple years back I had one of the infamous Philips 30" widescreen sets and it took me a couple of weeks of fooling around in the service menu to get it right.

Then I upgraded to a 32" Sony XBR LCD set. Perfect geometry, clarity, ect. BUT, to get this you lose black level, shadow detail and overall cinema atmosphere.

I switched back to a CRT tube set.

The first week the geometry issues, which are very minor, did make me feel like taking a tour in the service menu. However, now I am used to them and will just leave the set as is!

I did use Avia to do some adjusting of the basic controls such as brightness, ect. I am using the hdmi input and there is a black crush issue. No blacker than black in the Avia test pattern. But, by just cranking up the brightness and leaving contrast in the mid point, I was able to get a very satisfactory picture with great shadow detail. I'll never go back to LCD again as long as I can keep this CRT alive.


----------



## SurfingMatt27

where was the sony made? Mexico?


If so that's the reason why the quality is not as good.The ones that are made in the U.S.A in the Pennsylvania factory are the best ones you can get.They do a better job of the manufacturing process and are calibrated from the factory a bit better.


I believe the majority of sony sets are split between being made in Mexice and the U.S.A.


But even though if you have a Mexico built sony, and you feel their is no issues consider yourself lucky!Because for the most part they have poor geometry and convergance..hence the complaining on these boards.


----------



## lazerfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SurfingMatt27* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> where was the sony made? Mexico?
> 
> 
> If so that's the reason why the quality is not as good.The ones that are made in the U.S.A in the Pennsylvania factory are the best ones you can get.They do a better job of the manufacturing process and are calibrated from the factory a bit better.
> 
> 
> I believe the majority of sony sets are split between being made in Mexice and the U.S.A.
> 
> 
> But even though if you have a Mexico built sony, and you feel their is no issues consider yourself lucky!Because for the most part they have poor geometry and convergance..hence the complaining on these boards.




I just took a look behind the set. It was made in the U.S.A. Actually, the geometry isn't bad. I think there may be a slight overscan issue, but it's not bad. The other minor issue is the black crush via HDMI, but even that is fine once the brightness is raised.


----------



## SurfingMatt27

^^Good to hear!


Samethinghere, my tv really was'nt that bad out of the box,convergance was really good, only convergance problem was a minor one at the bottom edge of the screen,but that's normal anyways on a CRT so no reason to fret.


----------



## otk

anyone here ever have an ISF tech come out and tune their 970?


anyone think it's worth it?


----------



## otk

free shipping ends thursday @ SonyStyle.com


the site said the same thing last week. the free shipping went away for a few days then came back this week.

http://www.sonystyle.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/eCS/Store/en/-/USD/SY_DisplayProductInformation-Start?CategoryName=tv_34to36TVs&ProductSKU=KD34XBR970&Dept=tvvideo&INT=sstyle-tv_Tube-deptfeature-KD34XBR970|sstyle:sy_cat_content_p:tv_tube


----------



## Hanoverfiste

Anyone have any settings or tips for use with the xbox 360. The t.v looks great on tv and dvd, but is very dark when playing the xbox 360, especially on Oblivian. I have the Avia disk, but not yet took time the properly fine tune the t.v yet. Not even sure the Avia disk would help for gaming.


----------



## SurfingMatt27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hanoverfiste* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone have any settings or tips for use with the xbox 360. The t.v looks great on tv and dvd, but is very dark when playing the xbox 360, especially on Oblivian. I have the Avia disk, but not yet took time the properly fine tune the t.v yet. Not even sure the Avia disk would help for gaming.





> Quote:
> In response to a friend i helped out today, here are the best tweaks for the 34HS420 to get the best PQ for XBOX360 and other sources:
> 
> 
> Make sure your in PRO mode at first and have everything in their default values since we are doing this all in the service menu.
> 
> 
> Here are the codes..
> 
> 
> SBRT: 29
> 
> UBOF: 0
> 
> VMLV: 0
> 
> VMCR: 0
> 
> VMLM: 0
> 
> VMFO: 0
> 
> VMDL: 0
> 
> SHOF: 0
> 
> VM: 0
> 
> VMH: 0
> 
> VMM: 0
> 
> VML: 0
> 
> RYR: 14
> 
> RYB: 14
> 
> GYR: 6
> 
> GYB: 4
> 
> Under MID5 settings MHLY-SVCE all at 0
> 
> 
> And there you have it!
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that some of these settings are global while others you will have to carry over from each input and resolution.
> 
> 
> Your xbox360 games should deffinately be better looking and sharper, and eliminate most of the jaggies present.



Enjoy!


----------



## Hanoverfiste

Thanks for the settings matt. Do you enter the service code from the remote like you do on the other sony tvs or do you enter it from the service code on the back of the xbr. (My old Sony was a 27' WEGA)

Also do you keep the pro defualt settings. Or did you change the after changing the other settings. What is the best setup for xbox 360 with regard to the regular settings: These are my current settings.

Picture Mode: Pro

Picture: 54

Brightness: 64

Color: 50

Hue: 0

Color Temp: Neutral

Sharpness: Min

ClearEdgeVM: Off

DRC Mode: Interlaced

Color Axis: Monitor


----------



## SurfingMatt27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hanoverfiste* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the settings matt. Do you enter the service code from the remote like you do on the other sony tvs or do you enter it from the service code on the back of the xbr. (My old Sony was a 27' WEGA)
> 
> Also do you keep the pro defualt settings. Or did you change the after changing the other settings. What is the best setup for xbox 360 with regard to the regular settings: These are my current settings.
> 
> Picture Mode: Pro
> 
> Picture: 54
> 
> Brightness: 64
> 
> Color: 50
> 
> Hue: 0
> 
> Color Temp: Neutral
> 
> Sharpness: Min
> 
> ClearEdgeVM: Off
> 
> DRC Mode: Interlaced
> 
> Color Axis: Monitor



Yeah i left everything in the middle except color, i turned that down a bit to 4 notches from the middle setting.everything is done in the service menu anyways that's why i did'nt have to touch the user menu settings.


You should do the same that i did and leave the user menu settings in the middle, set color to what you like since it's personal prefurance.


These are the best possible settings for the xbox360 IMO.


----------



## jpl3447

Anyone in or near Tulsa OK that has a 970 and wants a matching stand for it can get one at Video Revolution for $20. The stand is a SU34XBR4. It will fit a 34XS955 too as well as a 420 I think. Stand is in great shape. Thought I would give a heads up.


----------



## fusion97

Hi guys. I just purchased a 970 today at CC. Of course with any big purchase they offer the extended warranty. I was wondering if it is worth it or i should just stick with sony's 2 year warranty.


Thanks


----------



## Soshnick93

ok all. i am ready do buy a new crt hdtv for abou 1k. i came across the xbr970 and i decided to reaseach it. to me its nice steardy crt and probely the last of its kind around chrismis it will prob be around 800 bucks clearance and thats when i will buy it. i really want the 960 but is it that much of a differance that would make someone not want to purchase the 970? please correct me if anything above is rong.


----------



## Garvey

It's already 800 this week. You don't have to wait for clearance.


----------



## RyanHomsey

Where can it be found in, say FL (where I am), for $800?


BB has it on sale for $900 at the moment.


I've heard people say HHGreg, but the closest one is 8 hours from me.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fusion97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi guys. I just purchased a 970 today at CC. Of course with any big purchase they offer the extended warranty. I was wondering if it is worth it or i should just stick with sony's 2 year warranty.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Extended warranties are really a personal preference thing.


I did get one with my 34HS420. From everything I've read, today's sets are not as reliable and long-lived as in the days of old.


If you do, be sure it doesn't kick-in until the standard warranty runs out or you're double-covered.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Soshnick93* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ok all. i am ready do buy a new crt hdtv for abou 1k. i came across the xbr970 and i decided to reaseach it. to me its nice steardy crt and probely the last of its kind around chrismis it will prob be around 800 bucks clearance and thats when i will buy it. i really want the 960 but is it that much of a differance that would make someone not want to purchase the 970? please correct me if anything above is rong.



Both the 960 and the 970 are wonderful sets. When I was buying it was the 34HS420 (the 970's predecessor) against the 960. At the time the 960 was $500 more. I looked at them side by side and I just didn't see $500 worth of PQ improvement in the 960. I happily took home the 34HS420 and have been fully satisfied ever since.


The 970 is not a second rate set.


----------



## protege2003

So how low will the 970s go?


My 32" SD set just died and I am looking at a 970 or a 960 if I can find one at a good price. I have an HHGregg near which has it for $800 through Saturday. I'm not in a hurry if I can save a large chunk of change on it as I have a 20" that will do for now.


What is the groups thoughts?


Thanks


----------



## Wickerman1972

My xbr970 got delivered yesterday afternoon. So far I am very, very pleased with it. The picture looks equal in quality to me to the Samsung TX-S3082WHX I had before. But it does seem to be better at handling fast motion than the Samsung was. The screen is only 4 inches larger but that 4 inches makes a world of difference. I've got my contrast and brightness settings a bit higher than I did on the Samsung to compensate for the anti-glare coating. I currently have them at 65 for the contrast and 55 for the brightness. There are some minor imperfections: My picture is tilted a bit to the right. I was able to correct it with the tilt adjustment but that made the geometry on the left side of the screen go out of whack a bit so I switched it back. As far as geometry goes it looks pretty good. There are some slight bows here and there that I can only see when I get right up to the screen and really look for them. That's a far cry from the Sammy's bows waving at me from across the room, lol. The problems are slight enough that I'm confident I'll be able to fix them in the service menu. I'm going to wait a week or so before doing that. This is my 3rd set in a little over a month and it looks like 3 times is a charm.







Gets a thumb up from me. Now I'm hoping something doesn't suddenly explode in it, lol.


I have a question: I don't see much of difference between having the ClearEdge VM on or off, but there is a slight boost in PQ when I have it on I suppose. Does using this wear out the TV more? If it does than perhaps I'll turn if off but if it doesn't than I guess I'll go ahead and leave it on to get the sharpest picture possible. I've read some comments on this forum that say velocity scan enhancement causes some image problems and they always keep it off. Could you elaborate about that and tell me exactly what problem it causes?


Yet another edit: OK, I have noticed that sometimes when the image on screen totally changes quickly, like when switching from one scene to another, there will be some pixelation in the image for a second and then it clears up. Is that caused by the velocity scan modulation? Or is it caused by the program being bit-rated? I can't wait to get a HD-DVD player so I can see what a HD source looks like that isn't starving for bandwidth.


----------



## otk

the xbr 970 is on sale at sears for $899 till tomorrow oct 28th


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wickerman1972* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...I have a question: I don't see much of difference between having the ClearEdge VM on or off, but there is a slight boost in PQ when I have it on I suppose. Does using this wear out the TV more? If it does than perhaps I'll turn if off but if it doesn't than I guess I'll go ahead and leave it on to get the sharpest picture possible. I've read some comments on this forum that say velocity scan enhancement causes some image problems and they always keep it off. Could you elaborate about that and tell me exactly what problem it causes?



Congrats on your new set!










Many set ClearEdge to off. It's actually edge enhancement, and many feel that they don't want anything added to the signal. You should notice a difference between OFF and High, but otherwise it doesn't make that much of a difference. This setting has no effect on the longevity or quality of the tv. Actually, the setting to watch out for is Contrast (Sony calls it Picture). It's usually set real high out of the factory for bright showroom floors. You need to adjust that right away. Try setting it at no higher than say 65%. Your best bet is to get a calibration dvd and give you rset a proper calibration. You can do a search here for Avia, DVE and Home Theater Tuneup to see what folks think. Be sure to use the Pro or Standard picture setting. Vivid is off the wall and Movie can be too dark and soft.



> Quote:
> Yet another edit: OK, I have noticed that sometimes when the image on screen totally changes quickly, like when switching from one scene to another, there will be some pixelation in the image for a second and then it clears up. Is that caused by the velocity scan modulation? Or is it caused by the program being bit-rated? I can't wait to get a HD-DVD player so I can see what a HD source looks like that isn't starving for bandwidth.



How do you get your signal? Cable or OTA, or satellite? This effect is usually caused by signal compression.


----------



## Wickerman1972

I get it from Time Warner Cable. Although really it is still Adelphia. It's called TWC but so far no changes have been made other than the name.


----------



## justsc

OK. That really does sound like compression artifacts. This happens most often on multiplexed SD material. You shouldn't see this so much with your HD service. There's really no settings you can change to affect this, other than keeping contrast at reasonable levels.


----------



## baller99

Circuit city's website has these for 850.


----------



## FordTech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *baller99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Circuit city's website has these for 850.



Could you provide a link, as mine shows them for 999.99


----------



## lazerfan

I calibrated my 34HS420 in the Pro Mode. This mode automatically turns off ClearEdge VM. I have the Toshiba HD DVD player and compared freezeframes of a movie, across the spectrum of picture selections. After the set is calibrated with VE, you can see more shadow detail on the calibrated Pro Mode. When you switch to Factory Standard, you do seem to get more sharpness and detail, but it's due to the ClearEdge and sharpness control adding edge enhancement. It seems more detailed, as most people are used to CRT sets that have VM that cannot be turned off!

At first blush, the Pro picture seems a bit softer or blurrier than factory Standard or Vivid. But when you realize that this is a more natural, enhancement-free image, it doesn't take long to get used to it. Basically, you are getting a smooth, film-like image when you watch HD dvd's.

I recently picked up V for Vendetta(HD DVD) and watching it in the calibrated Pro mode was the next best thing to being in the cinema. Smooth as silk.


----------



## avguy333




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gothamavanger* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> Firts-time poster. I recently bought a 34" 970. The picture looks great so far with 1 exception. My cable gets 5 local channels in HD. The picture coming through the HD tuner looks great, except that it occasionally freezes & gets the square pixel blocks. Since it is all 5 channels I'm guessing it is a problem with the HD tuner that I'd want to get fixed under warranty, but I'd like to know if any of you have seen this and if so, what did it take to get it fixed.
> 
> 
> Love all the tips on tuning the picture, so keep 'em coming. Thanks.
> 
> 
> G



(First-time responder) My brother had a similar (intermittent) problem with his 34HS420. I told him likely the problem was his *RF HDTV* signal *TO* the set was too low, not his set itself. Cableguy came out, measured signal output from outside box (the outside distribution box on telephone pole), said it was low, replaced outside box and went away. Set worked ok then (remember, problem was intermittent), but later in the day... more breakup. I then told my brother to have cableguy measure signal strength *AT THE SET'S RF INPUT* to see if the fault was with the settop box, the coax feed from the settop box to the internal distribution box (in the garage), the internal box itself, or the feed from the internal box to the external box. (I had replaced the 3-foot coax cable from settop box to set earlier with no improvement.) Turns out the internal box output was a tad low on signal strength, and cableguy replaced internal box: problem solved. Why cableguy didn't check the entire run in the beginning, I don't know... Another example of the "weakest link" theory. (Not the cableguy, the components of the signal chain.)


----------



## papi34

 add to cart to see sale price (currently at $879.99)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FordTech* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could you provide a link, as mine shows them for 999.99


----------



## kagai

Could some wonderful person post some pics of this set playing the Xbox 360? I would greatly appreciate it! Thanks.


----------



## dwemett

Had looked at the Sony unit about 1 year ago - TOO MUCH $$ - Sony looked absolutely great tho. Bought a Walmart Sanyo 28 widescreen - pretty nice.


Circuit City advertised the 34xbr970 for 764.95 online - one day sale OCT 27. Tried to get one in the store on Sat- 28 and no sale. Went to Best Buy - showed the print out from the circuit city online site and they said they would match it. Fetched it home and went to search up some neighbors to carry it in. The 6' 5" neighbor said we could do it ourselves so we did - ( I am 150 lbs. )


Set up unit on the floor temporarily - stand needs to be reinforced. Unit came up, but was immediately aware of 'softer' resolution. I had the Sanyo running same HD channel as the Sony - over the air.


Mine is a Mexico unit?? The height was set to tall and with info on this site brought it down correctly and saved it. Geometry was quite good - if not perfect.


The image is what is so bad. This is on PRO setting with edge off and sharpness min.

Hair looks like hair on the Sanyo distinct fine strands - Hair looks like it is a smooth mold on the Sony. A real tight close up reveals some of the detail.

A BricK wall was nice distinct blocks with the Sanyo - Sony's was smeared.

A close of a face was so distinct on the Sanyo every pore was there, but the Sony presented quite a smooth image - lady's would kill for this appearance.


A NFL football game - great signal - would pixelate on the Sony when a fast graphic was overlayed on the field scene. Sanyo did not show any of this. The Sanyo does show some pixelization on the PBS channel when they show a waterfall or blazing fire - Of course the sony was far worse. ( Sanyo only does this pixelization on this one PBS station.)


The sony excelled at character presentation - even the names on the uniforms were very distinct.


The sony would not pick up channels 8 and 13 which are relatively strong channels 75 - 85 on my Sanyo. The sony did pick up 3 channels that were 55 - 65 on the Sanyo - Sanyo did too. Scanned several times with the add channels - would not find them. What is this 50 min scan time warning????


Overall tho, the Sony has just a poor quality image - relative to the $500 Sanyo.


NOW comes the kicker - what if I got a lemon and just need to return this one and get a replacement. Me being 150 pounds and it being 200 pounds - NO WAY.


I love CRT tvs and would love to have gotten the 960 or 955 or whatever the ones with the super fine tube, but this one did not make it. Even for $765 this is not a keeper. So back to Best Buy - 200 pounds!!!!!!! I thought I had really looked the floor unit over - 15 minutes of careful observation.


----------



## oryan_dunn

It almost sounds like the focus knobs on the flyback need a fine tune adjustment, but unless you're qualified or know what your doing, stay away from the inside of your set.


----------



## FordTech

You definitely got a Lemon as mine doesnt look anything like you describe.


----------



## E.C.

Err, crap. I knew CRTs were dying but I expected that to make purchases a little _easier_.


Is there any possibility that the new CRTs that Sony will be rolling next year are going to be better than the existing 970s? Should I try to get a 970 on sale soon (I think I can get one for less than $800 right now) or wait 'til February?


And why exactly did SFP die? The 960s seemed great, but I've heard that they weren't all that reliable. Maybe that was why Sony moved away from that tech?



With SED and Laser already saying that they'll be competing with Plasma, I am _SO_ not looking forward to buying an LCD for my gaming needs, even if, miraculously, I can find one for the same price and size as a CRT by next fall.


----------



## papi34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *E.C.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Err, crap. I knew CRTs were dying but I expected that to make purchases a little easier.
> 
> 
> Should I try to get a 970 on sale soon (I think I can get one for less than $800 right now) or wait 'til February?



I had the same thoughts back in early September. I thought that maybe I should wait until Black Friday or Christmas to get the best price. I'm glad I did not!


Since that time, Crutchfield discontinued carrying CRTs. Many B&M's are following this trend. Luckily, I was able to get one of the last couple dozen 970's Crutchfield sold with free white-glove delivery service and no sales tax










My advice: Pull the trigger now...you don't know what tomorrow will bring, let alone February!


----------



## lastxbr960

Dewannet: Try switching antenna on the Sony and Sanyo, also try a DVD player as a source and of couse get the Avia dvd and Calibrate or the free THX calibration in movie dvd's like the incredibles and Ice age.


----------



## desertmichael

I was curious if it is possible to order second shelf for TV stand makes for the 34XBR970 since the shelves hieght is adjustable and components are so narrow now...it would be nice to have a second shelf.


Anyone have any good suggestions of other quality TV stands for this TV?


Thanks-Michael


----------



## Wickerman1972

Does that stand have wheels? I was thinking about getting it since it is made for the TV but considering how heavy the TV is it would be nice if the stand had wheels. Judging by the picture it doesn't appear to. That's goofy if it doesn't considering that it is made to hold a 200 pound TV!


----------



## Xaroe

OMG iv been all over looking for the answer to this question. Iv even cal;led sony and they dont know lol. What is the max refresh rate for the native resolution on this tv. please somone know this







?


----------



## justsc

60Hz


----------



## papi34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wickerman1972* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does that stand have wheels? I was thinking about getting it since it is made for the TV but considering how heavy the TV is it would be nice if the stand had wheels. Judging by the picture it doesn't appear to. That's goofy if it doesn't considering that it is made to hold a 200 pound TV!



Sony SU-34XBR4 Matching TV stand for Sony KD-34XBR970 does not have wheels/casters. Most people pick up some super sliders or magic sliders to put underneath the stand so they can easily move it across hard wood floors. I bought a package of 4 (100mm round size) for $20 at Home Depot.


BTW, it is possible to order second shelf for TV stand. However, the height it not really adjustable...there are two choices for height.


----------



## mpete69

I have just read through all 19 pages of this thread. I've been shopping for a new TV for months, and I'm down to making a final choice between the 970 and a Vizio 37" LCD. Both TVs MSRP for $999, which is my budget, but I'm leaning towards the 970.


My question for the owners of the 970 is how are the TV's speakers? The only device I'm going to connect to this TV is a Comcast DVR, via HDMI. I am interested in what kind of sound the speakers produce. I read in earlier posts that Sony had eliminated the subwoofer on this model. How much difference does that make? Just curious - I realize TV speakers are not usually known for great sound, but I'm hoping that's it's at least adequate. Can anyone give me their thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## desertmichael




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *papi34* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sony SU-34XBR4 Matching TV stand for Sony KD-34XBR970 does not have wheels/casters. Most people pick up some super sliders or magic sliders to put underneath the stand so they can easily move it across hard wood floors. I bought a package of 4 (100mm round size) for $20 at Home Depot.
> 
> 
> BTW, it is possible to order second shelf for TV stand. However, the height it not really adjustable...there are two choices for height.



Papi34,


I take it a second shelf has to be ordered from SonyStyle? Do you know if both choices are used for two shelves, how much vertical space each shelf has?


Magic sliders for bottom of stand are a great idea. I have read elsewhere of people attaching casters...I would be afraid of doing that....even though, I gree, the stand should have been built with casters in the first place.


-Michael


----------



## papi34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *desertmichael* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Papi34,
> 
> 
> I take it a second shelf has to be ordered from SonyStyle? Do you know if both choices are used for two shelves, how much vertical space each shelf has?
> 
> -Michael



I just pulled my owner's manual for the stand. With both shelves installed, the spacing is as follows:


6 1/32" above top shelf

6 5/16" above the bottom shelf

3 5/16" below the bottom shelf


Glass shelf is part no. G0380

call 877-779-9929 for Sony customer service.


----------



## desertmichael




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *papi34* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just pulled my owner's manual for the stand. With both shelves installed, the spacing is as follows:
> 
> 
> 6 1/32" above top shelf
> 
> 6 5/16" above the bottom shelf
> 
> 3 5/16" below the bottom shelf
> 
> 
> Glass shelf is part no. G0380
> 
> call 877-779-9929 for Sony customer service.



Papi34,


Thank you so much for the information, that was very kind of you to check your owners manual. The spacing would work out for me.


-Michael


----------



## papi34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpete69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have just read through all 19 pages of this thread. I've been shopping for a new TV for months, and I'm down to making a final choice between the 970 and a Vizio 37" LCD. Both TVs MSRP for $999, which is my budget, but I'm leaning towards the 970.
> 
> 
> My question for the owners of the 970 is how are the TV's speakers? The only device I'm going to connect to this TV is a Comcast DVR, via HDMI. I am interested in what kind of sound the speakers produce. I read in earlier posts that Sony had eliminated the subwoofer on this model. How much difference does that make? Just curious - I realize TV speakers are not usually known for great sound, but I'm hoping that's it's at least adequate. Can anyone give me their thoughts? Thanks.



I do not have any additional speakers hooked up to my set, and I find the audio to be more than adequate. Play one of those THX DVDs (e.g. Finding Nemo) thru the set and you won't believe the surround sound the built-in stereo speakers (10 watts x 2) produces. There is also Tone Control: Treble and Bass


Audio Effects: To enhance the sound, you can select one of three effects, or Audio Effects can be turned off:


TruSurround: adds a three-dimensional surround sound to stereo programs


WOW: provides a dramatic presence with full, deep bass, BBE is also activated to further enhance audio performance


Simulated: adds a surround-like effect to mono programs


Steady Sound: This feature equalizes the volume levels so there is consistent output between programs and commercials.


Note: Steady sound cannot be activated when audio effects are in use.


----------



## Xaroe

Isnt that kinda low compaired to other HDTV tubes? Or is 60Hz the norm?


----------



## Xaroe

ohh ok i see. They are mostly either 50, 60Hz, or double making it 100, or 120Hz with the double pass feature. Is there a TV like this one that is 100 or 120 Hz? (flicker-free)? and if so what is the price diffrence. Is it worth the upgrade.


----------



## Xaroe

I just got this tv and im really enjoying it reguardless of it being 60hz. One other question I have is does anyone know if this tv gets that Trinitron line across the center? and if so how long (generaly) will the tv run before showing it. Maybe dumb question but Im curious.. never owned a trinitron. btw thanx for answering my last question


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xaroe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got this tv and im really enjoying it reguardless of it being 60hz. One other question I have is does anyone know if this tv gets that Trinitron line across the center? and if so how long (generaly) will the tv run before showing it. Maybe dumb question but Im curious.. never owned a trinitron. btw thanx for answering my last question



I really don't think that the 60Hz refresh rate will bother you. I'm very picky and it hasn't annoyed me yet after 2+ years.


There are either 2 or 3 of those wires (lines) across the tube. You should be able to notice them now if you can put up a white picture. They seem to divide the tube into thirds. Under normal viewing conditions you shouldn't notice them.


No dumb questions yet.


----------



## Wickerman1972




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I really don't think that the 60Hz refresh rate will bother you. I'm very picky and it hasn't annoyed me yet after 2+ years.
> 
> 
> There are either 2 or 3 of those wires (lines) across the tube. You should be able to notice them now if you can put up a white picture. They seem to divide the tube into thirds. Under normal viewing conditions you shouldn't notice them.
> 
> 
> No dumb questions yet.



When I first saw one of those hair-thin lines going across the screen of my xbr970 I thought there was something wrong with it, lol. But then I looked closer and saw there was more than one of them and that they were evenly spaced so I figured it must be part of the hardware. Freaked me out at first though.


----------



## Xaroe

do they become more noticable as time goes by?


----------



## hokiewolf

The width of the Sony is approx 39" and the depth is approx 24". My question pertains to the surface area of the base of the unit. I have a brand new entertainment center that is 35" wide and 21" deep and I would like to know if a 2" overhang on each side and a 1" overhang on the front and 2" inch overhang on the back would still allow for the Sony's feet to be seated properly. The entertainment center can support 240 lbs, so that's not a problem, but I was just curious about the spacing of the feet...front to back and side to side. Thanks in advance for any information you can provide.


Danny


----------



## FordTech

There arent any real feet on this unit. The entire bottom has full contact front to rear. The rear of the unit narrows from the front in a wedge shape. Front is about 38 3/4 and the unit is about 25 inches wide at the rear. In order to fit a 35 inch opening it would have to overhang 11 inches at the point where the unit narrows to that width!







This unit has plenty of base support for a few inches overhang but is way too front heavy for that much. I wouldnt allow more than 3 inches overhang at the most to the front. Mine overhangs about 2 inches on front and six inches off the rear. It is "just stable" there. My entertainment center is 3 freestanding sections which allows me to move the center TV stand independently or I would have had to buy a new center or at least a center stand section. And naturally I have to have a substantial gap from the wall to allow for the huge TV. It is definitely a compromise.


----------



## oryan_dunn

It would probably be best to have zero overhang on the front, since that is where all the weight is. Overhang in the back wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xaroe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> do they become more noticable as time goes by?



Only if your sight improves (dramatically) over time


----------



## Xaroe

lol thanx


----------



## lamptern

After study this 19 page post and half of a year wait, I decided to

get this beauty home. Since I live in Vancouver, I want to make sure

it works fine before I get out the door of BB or CC. Will they show me a test run if

I buy it during crazy thanksgiving days? Thanks in advance for your kind reply.


----------



## Manny805

Hi to all,i just bought this tv i love the size and all,but when i hook up my 360 the games look like sharpy like all around stuff like players body,gun & stuff i was wondering if this how it looks ? i sthere settings to play with ?? Also is this good for gaming i will be using it for gaming few movies too.any help is great.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wickerman1972

Which picture setting are you on? There is a lot of image enhancement software running on some of them. If you aren't already try playing on the pro setting.


----------



## Manny805

any other settings ?


----------



## Wickerman1972

lol, whatever looks best to you. I find it odd that you are complaining about the graphics being sharp, lol.


----------



## Manny805

why is that odd ? my old samdung witch was slimtube had nor problem like this ,thats why i ask.


----------



## Wickerman1972

Because sharp graphics are the whole point of buying a HDTV. I think the main problem you are having is that you are playing on modes that have artificial picture enhancement. Put it on Pro. Put the color temp to neutral. Then go to the advanced settings and put the color axis on monitor.


My settings are like this:


Picture - 65


Brightness - 50


Color - 50


Hue - 0


Sharpness - 65


You can try turning the Clearedge VM on or off and see how it looks to you. I have mine on but personally I really can't see any difference when it is off. The main thing to me is that I don't like having the TV on Vivid or Standard picture settings because they make the picture look artificial as hell because there is some kind of sharpness enhancement being used in those modes that is way more dramatic than the Clearedge VM. The pro setting is a softer picture than vivid or standard, but it is more natural and smooth. I haven't used a calibration disc or anything to get these settings. It's just the way I've set it up by eyeballing it. You may not like these settings, I don't know.


Also, I set my 360 to output in 1080i. Why anyone sets it to output in 720p on a 1080i HDTV is beyond me.


----------



## elrechazao

I just picked up at 970 last night at CC for 780 open box. This was after returning my 82 samsung slimfit 30 incher.


With the 970, should I just give it a week or two of use and identify whatever issues (hopefully few) that I want to change, or should i start fooling with settings right away if I see something I want to adjust?


I'm a complete noob to hdtv and higher end crt.


----------



## Xaroe

When I got mine home i played with the settings right away. Movie mode looked nicest when it came to movies.. go figure. I played NFS on it from my computer but it has no wide screen resolution support so i just streched the screen wider to get rid og black on the right and left. it was a streched screen but it still looked good. too bad i find need for speed boring. the only other games i play atm are rts wich dont work well on the hdtv because of game play style.


----------



## desertmichael

How are most using the HDMI connection?..for cable box or DVR, or for a DVD player, or other?


----------



## Penarin

Heh, I just bought one of these beasts. It's my first ever HDTV. Should be here in one week.


----------



## Wickerman1972

I wonder if that other guy got his 360 looking to his satisfaction on it. I just downloaded and watched a Gears of War trailer from Live a little bit ago and it looked absolutely stunning. Everyone in the room was watching it in total awe. When I see that sort of thing it is exhilerating and pisses me off at the same time. I love that it looks so fantastic but am angry that my HD cable channels look nowhere even close to as good as that...and they freaking should! Really, the difference is like night and day, like I'm watching my Xbox 360 on some super TV and my cable on just a decent TV. It would be nice if these cable and satellite companies would stop rate shaping the living hell out of these channels!


----------



## desertmichael

Wickerman1972..you got HD-digital cable, or just regular cable?


----------



## Wickerman1972

It's HD-Cable. It looks a lot better than regular cable but not nearly as good as the HD video I download off of Xbox Live.


----------



## sivartk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *papi34* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> My advice: Pull the trigger now...you don't know what tomorrow will bring, let alone February!



I just bought a 32" LCD in June and after watching Digital SD programming on the LCD and watching Digital SD on a $75 20" tube TV, the Celera tube TV blows the LCD away. I'm thinking about getting one of these Sony's, but want to wait. Don't get me wrong, HD programming looks great on my LCD, but SD programming is lacking...so I guess I want the best of both worlds










I'm hoping to catch one on clearance for about 1/2 price...if I miss them all I guess I can always hope the Sony outlet store will have a few (a 50 mile drive from my house).


----------



## oman66

I purchased this t.v. 2 weeks ago and love it. Today I also picked up the Motorola 3416 from comcast. I have it attached using HDMI. After trying to have it activated several times I'm told by Comcast that it should be working. However all I'm seeing after several hours is the "One Moment Plsease The channel should be available shortly" message! Comcast says I should return the box and get another. I'm hoping there is something I'm just forgetting to set on the t.v. or something? Any help please?


----------



## Wickerman1972

Don't get me wrong though, my HD channels look very good. When people see em' running they comment about how good it looks. But when I put on video I got off of Xbox Live that drops jaws. I imagine that when I get a HD-DVD player that will do the same thing.


----------



## Manny805

thanks for those settings,but i still see the sharpy edges and stuff on the objects and bodys,text.any other solutions ?


----------



## Wickerman1972

I don't even know what you mean about "sharpy" edges. Xbox 360 looks fantastic for me. Do you want the edges to be blurry? Try taking sharpness to 0. I really must say that your complaint is totally unique to me. If taking the sharpness to 0 doesn't do it for you the only suggestion I have left is to return the xbr970 and get a SDTV. You won't have to worry about a sharp image then.







But really man, someone saying there is something wrong with their HDTV because the image is too sharp is a new one for me.


----------



## Manny805

ill take pic tomorow bro so u can see what i mean.


----------



## Manny805

i think people call it Jaggies .


----------



## Wickerman1972

Oh, jaggies! OK, that's something totally different and it makes sense that you'd be complaining about that if you have them.







Hmmm, are you using a component cable? On the 360's cable that it comes with the component is the blue, green, and red ones. The component inputs on the xbr970 are video 4 and video 5. And did you the switch on the 360 setting to HD? Remember, you have to do more than just set it to 1080i on the dashboard, you also have to hit that switch on the 360 itself. For me the 360 looks excellent on this TV. So the only thing I can figure is that you have something hooked up wrong. So recheck these steps: Are you hooked up via component rather than composite, are you on video 4 or 5, do you have your HD settings in the 360 set to 1080i, and did you hit the switch on the back of the 360 to HD?


----------



## vid33nyc1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wickerman1972* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Because sharp graphics are the whole point of buying a HDTV. I think the main problem you are having is that you are playing on modes that have artificial picture enhancement. Put it on Pro. Put the color temp to neutral. Then go to the advanced settings and put the color axis on monitor.
> 
> 
> My settings are like this:
> 
> 
> Picture - 65
> 
> 
> Brightness - 50
> 
> 
> Color - 50
> 
> 
> Hue - 0
> 
> 
> Sharpness - 65
> 
> 
> You can try turning the Clearedge VM on or off and see how it looks to you. I have mine on but personally I really can't see any difference when it is off. The main thing to me is that I don't like having the TV on Vivid or Standard picture settings because they make the picture look artificial as hell because there is some kind of sharpness enhancement being used in those modes that is way more dramatic than the Clearedge VM. The pro setting is a softer picture than vivid or standard, but it is more natural and smooth. I haven't used a calibration disc or anything to get these settings. It's just the way I've set it up by eyeballing it. You may not like these settings, I don't know.
> 
> 
> Also, I set my 360 to output in 1080i. Why anyone sets it to output in 720p on a 1080i HDTV is beyond me.



Your sharpness is a bit high and so is your picture.Your picture should not be higher than your brightness.And i have my 360 set to 720p on this set which most people have with this set and it looks great.


For the 360 i have my TV set to VIVID

picture 50

brightness 65

color 50

hue 0

sharpness 30

clearedge low

color axis monitor


----------



## Wickerman1972

I don't care what I "should" do. I have it set to what looks good to me. And how you can tolerate that atrocious vivid mode with its crappy artificial sharpness enhancement is beyond me. I'm not talking about the Clearedge VM either. The Vivid and Standard picture settings have some other sharpness enhancement software running on them that makes the picture look like ass. So even though my sharpness is set to 65 I actually have my sharpness set to a wayyyyy more natural level than you do because of the mode I'm on. Also, it seems to me that a 65 brightness is going to wash out detail. And why would you set your 360 to output in 720p when your TV is 1080i? Do you really believe that your TV can scale the signal better than the 360's triple cored 3.2 ghz processor?


----------



## glitterbug

how would 480p look on this set? I'm getting a wii and want to upgrade










Also, are the sidebars black or grey when viewing sd content?


----------



## Wickerman1972

It would look ok I guess but a good SDTV is always going to be better for displaying SD content than a HDTV is.


----------



## glitterbug

sdtv cant display 480p. So my choices are edtv or hdtv. edtv is really hard to find and i want to future proof the setup.


Has anyone used this set for 480p and 16:9 games (ps2, gamecube, etc)?


----------



## Wickerman1972

The 970 does a good job with the low resolutions, as good as any other HDTV I've seen. Just don't expect it to look as good at that resolution as SDTVs or EDTVs do. For the life of me I can't understand the Wii's design or why anyone wants it. It has the same processor as the GC but is simply overclocked. Hell, it doesn't even support 5.1 surround sound via the hardware from what I've heard. In this day and age that seems ridiculous to me. No way I'd spend $250 for something that should have been released 5 years ago. But to each his own I guess.


----------



## glitterbug

the wii is about playing not power. Lack of HD is a problem, but only for people who have an HD set. I'm about to go crazy trying to figure out which set to buy (as will many people). From what I can gather, buying an HDTV is a crapshoot at best unless you want to spend 3 grand.


----------



## Wickerman1972

I'm sure Nintendo is pleased you feel that way. If this strategy catches on I may release a calculator as a gaming console and ask $500 for it.


----------



## glitterbug

please see ds vs psp sales. more tech better. I will gladly pay 250 for a console that

is 2 or 3 times more powerful than the gamecube. Also note that the ps2 was less powerful than the gamecube (ps2 won last round). Back on topic:



can anyone else comment on 480p/i content on this set?


----------



## elrechazao

got mine finally today....wow. I keep trying to find something wrong with the picture...so far TV - 100 - Nitpicking about picture - 0


----------



## desertmichael




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elrechazao* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> got mine finally today....wow. I keep trying to find something wrong with the picture...so far TV - 100 - Nitpicking about picture - 0



Congratulations...good to hear you are happy with your choice.


How is your tv hooked up, standard cable, digital cable, or satellite?


----------



## glitterbug

so sd content looks ok? Have you tried any game systems?


----------



## Soshnick93

ok i ordered this HDTV. it looks really nice compared to lcds. i dont care if the 960 has sfp i still think that the 970 kicks a s s. does anyone have anygood seting that i should use for my 970. if u give me ur settings will my tv look like urs or should i just use dve to calibrate it? thanks for the help. Cant wait for this new set to come. also is this set better then most lcds?


----------



## elrechazao

I'm doing over air HDTV via a new antenna I just bought. Been watching football mostly today. I've also had my xbox 360 hooked up, playing in 720 so far, I'll fool with 1080i later. It looks too incredible to touch right now. 360 hooked up through component obviously.


Still overjoyed at how incredible OTA HD looks on fox, cbs, pbs, etc.


----------



## Manny805




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wickerman1972* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh, jaggies! OK, that's something totally different and it makes sense that you'd be complaining about that if you have them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, are you using a component cable? On the 360's cable that it comes with the component is the blue, green, and red ones. The component inputs on the xbr970 are video 4 and video 5. And did you the switch on the 360 setting to HD? Remember, you have to do more than just set it to 1080i on the dashboard, you also have to hit that switch on the 360 itself. For me the 360 looks excellent on this TV. So the only thing I can figure is that you have something hooked up wrong. So recheck these steps: Are you hooked up via component rather than composite, are you on video 4 or 5, do you have your HD settings in the 360 set to 1080i, and did you hit the switch on the back of the 360 to HD?



Yeah i got the component hooked up and set to hdtv on the switch.its set on 4 on back on the tv.I've set it on 720p and 1080i on the xbox on the dashboard.is there another switch on the 360? if so where ?


----------



## Wickerman1972




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manny805* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah i got the component hooked up and set to hdtv on the switch.its set on 4 on back on the tv.I've set it on 720p and 1080i on the xbox on the dashboard.is there another switch on the 360? if so where ?



Hmmm, beats me man. 360 looks absolutely fantastic for me. By the way, what game are you playing on it? Maybe the game just sucks.


----------



## Manny805

i tryed nba 2k7,call of dutty 2,need for speed,fifa 06


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wickerman1972* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmmm, beats me man. 360 looks absolutely fantastic for me. By the way, what game are you playing on it? Maybe the game just sucks.



Is there by chance a FSAA (full screen anti aliasing) setting on the Xbox 360?


----------



## Manny805




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there by chance a FSAA (full screen anti aliasing) setting on the Xbox 360?



whats that ??


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glitterbug* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> please see ds vs psp sales. more tech better. I will gladly pay 250 for a console that
> 
> is 2 or 3 times more powerful than the gamecube. Also note that the ps2 was less powerful than the gamecube (ps2 won last round). Back on topic:
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone else comment on 480p/i content on this set?



480i/p content should look wonderful on this set. In fact, there's no reason why SD shouldn't look good on any HD set. It's all a matter of doing one's homework and properly calibrating their HD set.


I actually own a Samsung EDTV crt set. 480p is its native resolution. It makes 480i/p look outstanding. My Sony 34" set makes 480i/p look just as good.


No worries.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manny805* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> whats that ??



One of the most critical operations performed by video processors for simulators and gaming systems is anti-aliasing. Essentially, it's how they get rid of the jaggies.


Full Screen Antialiasing is being performed by the video processors in the Xbox. But since I'm not an owner or a user I was just asking if there's a setting somewhere in software or hardware on the Xbox for enabling FSAA. You'd think it gets invoked by default, but you never know...


I was just trying to think of anything to help.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *desertmichael* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How are most using the HDMI connection?..for cable box or DVR, or for a DVD player, or other?



I'm using an HDMI cable for my Oppo DVD player. I use component cables for my Comcast HD-DVR box.


Are you wondering where to get the biggest bang for the buck with HDMI?


It's not as critical with crt sets as it is with fixed-pixel displays (e.g. LCD, DLP). As a matter of fact, with crt sets, often times the picture quality will look better with component cables than with HDMI.


I use HDMI with my dvd player because the video processors are on the same card as the digital output and it requires use of the HDMI to get the benefit.


----------



## Manny805

oh i wouldnt know lol... this sucks i like the tv but i cant find out ot fix the jaggies.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wickerman1972* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wonder if that other guy got his 360 looking to his satisfaction on it. I just downloaded and watched a Gears of War trailer from Live a little bit ago and it looked absolutely stunning. Everyone in the room was watching it in total awe. When I see that sort of thing it is exhilerating and pisses me off at the same time. I love that it looks so fantastic but am angry that my HD cable channels look nowhere even close to as good as that...and they freaking should! Really, the difference is like night and day, like I'm watching my Xbox 360 on some super TV and my cable on just a decent TV. It would be nice if these cable and satellite companies would stop rate shaping the living hell out of these channels!



This has got to be totally annoying.


I'm wondering. I believe you indicated that you have Comcast digital cable? Are you aware of the set-top-box's (STB) internal menu by which you can set the output of the box? It get's activated by powering off the STB and fairly quickly hitting the Menu button on the Comcast remote (it's at the center on the right). Once this screen comes up you can see the settings for Widescreen vs 4:3, at what resolution the box is outputting to your tv, etc. Look to see what the output resolution is. If it's anything other than 1080i, use the directional buttons on the remote to toggle through the available options and select 1080i. Then hit the menu botton on the Remote again and it'll turn off this menu and then hit Power to turn the STB back on.


If you've already done this then I'd seriously consider returning your STB for another. If that doesn't fix it then Comcast should come out and look at your set-up. There could easily be a problem with your signal from the street or head-end. I had that once where I could get SD but HD was poor to useless.


----------



## Manny805

Can this fix my problem ??? if so how can i set this on my tv ?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SurfingMatt27* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In response to a friend i helped out today, here are the best tweaks for the 34HS420 to get the best PQ for XBOX360 and other sources:
> 
> 
> Make sure your in PRO mode at first and have everything in their default values since we are doing this all in the service menu.
> 
> 
> Here are the codes..
> 
> 
> SBRT: 29
> 
> UBOF: 0
> 
> VMLV: 0
> 
> VMCR: 0
> 
> VMLM: 0
> 
> VMFO: 0
> 
> VMDL: 0
> 
> SHOF: 0
> 
> VM: 0
> 
> VMH: 0
> 
> VMM: 0
> 
> VML: 0
> 
> RYR: 14
> 
> RYB: 14
> 
> GYR: 6
> 
> GYB: 4
> 
> Under MID5 settings MHLY-SVCE all at 0
> 
> 
> And there you have it!
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that some of these settings are global while others you will have to carry over from each input and resolution.
> 
> 
> Your xbox360 games should deffinately be better looking and sharper, and eliminate most of the jaggies present.!


----------



## vid33nyc1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wickerman1972* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't care what I "should" do. I have it set to what looks good to me. And how you can tolerate that atrocious vivid mode with its crappy artificial sharpness enhancement is beyond me. I'm not talking about the Clearedge VM either. The Vivid and Standard picture settings have some other sharpness enhancement software running on them that makes the picture look like ass. So even though my sharpness is set to 65 I actually have my sharpness set to a wayyyyy more natural level than you do because of the mode I'm on. Also, it seems to me that a 65 brightness is going to wash out detail. And why would you set your 360 to output in 720p when your TV is 1080i? Do you really believe that your TV can scale the signal better than the 360's triple cored 3.2 ghz processor?



WOW what a jerk.This is how you respond.Uncalled for


----------



## desertmichael




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm using an HDMI cable for my Oppo DVD player. I use component cables for my Comcast HD-DVR box.
> 
> 
> Are you wondering where to get the biggest bang for the buck with HDMI?
> 
> 
> It's not as critical with crt sets as it is with fixed-pixel displays (e.g. LCD, DLP). As a matter of fact, with crt sets, often times the picture quality will look better with component cables than with HDMI.
> 
> 
> I use HDMI with my dvd player because the video processors are on the same card as the digital output and it requires use of the HDMI to get the benefit.



Yeah, I was wondering where to get most bang for the buck when using HDMI. What about when connecting an upconverting DVD player? Is is best to connect using component cables or HDMI?


----------



## sivartk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *desertmichael* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was wondering where to get most bang for the buck when using HDMI. What about when connecting an upconverting DVD player? Is is best to connect using component cables or HDMI?



Most newer players will only upconvert over HDMI. You can find some older players that will upconvert over component for non-protected sources (I.e. Home movies)


----------



## Xaroe

Is it posable to get channels in HD just by hooking up an antenna? Is so how do I know if il get any in my area, and how is the quality, also what kind do i need? I live in central florida. Im also looking for a good 1080i sample to download from the net. Does anyone know a good sorce?


----------



## sivartk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xaroe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it posable to get channels in HD just by hooking up an antenna? Is so how do I know if il get any in my area, and how is the quality, also what kind do i need? I live in central florida.



Yes, this is the only way I watch TV...no money out of my pocket (beside the $60 antenna in my attic). Check this link for a listing of stations. Should be plenty in your area by now.


The quality rivals that (if not exceeds) that of Cable/Satellite. You either get a 100% quality image, or a macro blocking / image that doesn't hold it signal (I.e. drop outs, etc.) ...or no image at all.


----------



## elrechazao

cable and sat compress the images. OTA broadcast is actually the most "true HD" signal out there right now.


http://antennaweb.org/aw/Welcome.aspx 


for all your HD needs.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xaroe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it posable to get channels in HD just by hooking up an antenna? Is so how do I know if il get any in my area, and how is the quality, also what kind do i need? I live in central florida. Im also looking for a good 1080i sample to download from the net. Does anyone know a good sorce?



As mentioned above by elrechazao, go to antennaweb.com and enter your zip code and it'll tell you which digital stations you can expect to receive and what kind of antenna you'll need to get the job done.


You can also get local HD channels if you have basic cable service and your tv has a QAM (digital cable) tuner. All you have to do is plug in the coax cable to the antenna-in port and have the tv scan for channels. Most cable services provide the local HD channels encryption-free.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *desertmichael* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was wondering where to get most bang for the buck when using HDMI. What about when connecting an upconverting DVD player? Is is best to connect using component cables or HDMI?



My Oppo upconverting player requires the use of (DVI to) HDMI to take advantage of the upscaling and the majority of the cool video processing features. This is true of most of the players being made today.


But, there are a number of these players that can be hacked to allow upconversion over component cables. If memory serves, the Oppo may be one of them. Go to the Standard Def DVD Player section here at AVS and search for hacks for upconversion to see which models allow upconversion over component cables.


----------



## Xaroe

Dammit I want to see some high bandwedth sweet content that will make this tv shine. Maybe some day Blue ray or HD-Dvd will release some. That is easy to get and reasonable. I cant find squat online.


----------



## elrechazao

playing gears of war on mine lately is incredible. INCREDIBLE


----------



## xbox79

ok, im about ready to go out and buy this tv.. (970). i have one major question.. ive read that regular tv only fills up like 27 inches.. can you not make it fill up whe whole tv? without it looking like total hell anyway? also, what about full screen dvds? will they fill the whole tv? thanks alot


----------



## thedrake6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xbox79* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ok, im about ready to go out and buy this tv.. (970). i have one major question.. ive read that regular tv only fills up like 27 inches.. can you not make it fill up whe whole tv? without it looking like total hell anyway? also, what about full screen dvds? will they fill the whole tv? thanks alot



Yes it is about 27" for images sent in 4:3 mode. BUT, you can automatically change how the TV interprets this so that it can be shown as a 4:3 image, or it can be stretched wide, which looks like crap, or it can just be zoomed in, which cuts way too much off the top and bottom, OR, you can do a "wide zoom", which stretches it alittle bit, and cuts off a little bit, but it looks pretty decent. Or you do like I do, and leave it 4:3 and use the remote to switch between modes when I want it to be like that.


----------



## dtmcfall

I leave mine in 4:3 for 4:3 content. There's no reason IMO to make the image "bigger" when it looks like crap stretched or zoomed. Wide screen content looks great.


----------



## desertmichael

When watching 4:3 setting for 4:3 content, how many inches are blank on each side?


----------



## Oliver Deplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *desertmichael* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When watching 4:3 setting for 4:3 content, how many inches are blank on each side?



3.7


----------



## cwitt

just bought the 970. AMAZING! the only thing is that im seeing tracers in the blacks when an object moves in the frame... anyone know anything about this or how i can stop it? im watching a dvd with the oppo 970 through the hdmi connection.


thanks!


----------



## Soshnick93

my xbr970 just came! looks amazing. i ned to calibrate it though. my dve dvd is coming prob tomorrow or monday. what settings do u guys use?


----------



## papi34

If you had to choose one, would you recomend:
Digital Video Essentials, or
AVIA GUIDE TO HOME THEATER

for DIY calibration?


deepdiscountdvd has a 20% off sale going on right now


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Soshnick93* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> my xbr970 just came! looks amazing. i ned to calibrate it though. my dve dvd is coming prob tomorrow or monday. what settings do u guys use?



Tell you what - you finish your initial calibration then share your resulting settings. Then I'll share mine.


This isn't just selfishness or laziness. You are entering into a whole new realm with calibrating. You don't want your judgment polluted with wondering how well your settings are comparing to anyone else's. Your settings are what appears correct to your eyes against the test patterns. "Right" is whatever looks correct to you. I would hate for you to abandon a seting just because it seems way off from someone else's.


Plus, this is really, really fun. The more you do it the better you get. It's as much art as it is science. Then, when you're done with your first calibration - then it's fun to compare to another's settings.


I hope you understand. The most important reason to avoid using someone else's settings for comparison purposes (if you are doing it to judge the correctness of your settings) is because every single crt set is unique and will for sure have different correct settings. It's the nature of analog devices. It would be pure coincidence if two sets had the same post-calibration settings.


Enjoy!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *papi34* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you had to choose one, would you recomend:
> Digital Video Essentials, or
> AVIA GUIDE TO HOME THEATER
> 
> for DIY calibration?
> 
> 
> deepdiscountdvd has a 20% off sale going on right now



I don't choose - I use them both. In areas where one is relatively weak I use the other.


----------



## papi34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't choose - I use them both. In areas where one is relatively weak I use the other.



Oh thx...in your opinion then, what are the weak areas of both DVDs?

Also, DVE is for 16:9 sets, but AVIA is not ? Does it really matter for the types of settings they walk you though?


One more question....Should I expect to have to get into entering Service Codes when using these calibration discs?


----------



## Wickerman1972




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cwitt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> just bought the 970. AMAZING! the only thing is that im seeing tracers in the blacks when an object moves in the frame... anyone know anything about this or how i can stop it? im watching a dvd with the oppo 970 through the hdmi connection.
> 
> 
> thanks!



Hmmm, that's the exact opposite of my experience with this TV. With the Samsung TX-3082WHX I would occasionally see some ghosting with white text on a black background and such but I've never noticed it on this Sony.


----------



## xbox79

guys help me out here.. ive been looking at stores and researching what hdtv i want. im leaning toward this sony, but then when i look at a lcd , they look brighter than this sony. also, when i know the sony is 34 inches, but 32 inch lcds somehow look bigger.. can you guys sell me on this tv hehe?i mean compared to a similar size lcd? i can get it for like 999 but do you think it will come on sale black friday? thanks


----------



## desertmichael

How many people have bought the Sony stand that goes with this TV? I wonder what they thought of it....good, bad, quality? I also wondered what peopel thought of the height of TV with the stand.


Thanks...


----------



## papi34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *desertmichael* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How many people have bought the Sony stand that goes with this TV? I wonder what they thought of it....good, bad, quality? I also wondered what peopel thought of the height of TV with the stand.
> 
> 
> Thanks...



Stand is very nice, excellent quality. Height is perfect. I highly recommend it!


----------



## fallenlordz

Right now I have a 5% overscan - is there a way to get more picture in to the screen?


I dont know which of the settings to use in the service menu for this option.


I fixed the geometry problem - but i cant seem to fix the overscan problem.


I would like to get more picture into my screen, annoying to have the top and sides of my picture cut out. Really kills my movie experience knowing that something is missing, even as little as 5%


----------



## Soshnick93

how can i fix geometry problems with this pixar dvd it did this test and it was kinda off with geometry.


----------



## desertmichael




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *papi34* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Stand is very nice, excellent quality. Height is perfect. I highly recommend it!



Thanks Pap34....it certainly seems to mke a tight fit amd look nice....the TV and the stand. Would you recommend ordferng an extra glass shelf for the stand? I apppreciate any imput and experience you might have..


Michael


----------



## Soshnick93




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tell you what - you finish your initial calibration then share your resulting settings. Then I'll share mine.
> 
> 
> This isn't just selfishness or laziness. You are entering into a whole new realm with calibrating. You don't want your judgment polluted with wondering how well your settings are comparing to anyone else's. Your settings are what appears correct to your eyes against the test patterns. "Right" is whatever looks correct to you. I would hate for you to abandon a seting just because it seems way off from someone else's.
> 
> 
> Plus, this is really, really fun. The more you do it the better you get. It's as much art as it is science. Then, when you're done with your first calibration - then it's fun to compare to another's settings.
> 
> 
> I hope you understand. The most important reason to avoid using someone else's settings for comparison purposes (if you are doing it to judge the correctness of your settings) is because every single crt set is unique and will for sure have different correct settings. It's the nature of analog devices. It would be pure coincidence if two sets had the same post-calibration settings.
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



cant you just let me know your settings so i can see how they look?


----------



## papi34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *desertmichael* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks Pap34....it certainly seems to mke a tight fit amd look nice....the TV and the stand. Would you recommend ordferng an extra glass shelf for the stand? I apppreciate any imput and experience you might have..
> 
> 
> Michael



Depends on how many components you plan to hook up to it. Personally, I like a clean uncluttered look. I only have one shelf, installed in the top position. On it, sits my Sony DVP-NS71HP DVD player with a Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HD set-top box. I'm considering hooking up a VCR tomorrow by placing it on the stand's base.


----------



## desertmichael




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *papi34* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Depends on how many components you plan to hook up to it. Personally, I like a clean uncluttered look. I only have one shelf, installed in the top position. On it, sits my Sony DVP-NS71HP DVD player with a Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HD set-top box. I'm considering hooking up a VCR tomorrow by placing it on the stand's base.



I like a clean unclutterred look as well. I was sort of curious about the picture tube when using the Sony stand..and about it's height. Do you find they thought it all through and it is correct height for viewing? My initial thoughts was that is might be too low. The Sony stand and TV look great together, from what I have seen. Any input I greatly appreciate....Thanks.....Michael


----------



## desertmichael




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *papi34* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Depends on how many components you plan to hook up to it. Personally, I like a clean uncluttered look. I only have one shelf, installed in the top position. On it, sits my Sony DVP-NS71HP DVD player with a Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HD set-top box. I'm considering hooking up a VCR tomorrow by placing it on the stand's base.



papi34....I plan on picking up that dvd player as well. I was surprised how small these players have gotten. Which of your components is utilizing your HDMI?...the set top box or the dvd player?


Thanks....


----------



## papi34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *desertmichael* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> papi34....I plan on picking up that dvd player as well. I was surprised how small these players have gotten. Which of your components is utilizing your HDMI?...the set top box or the dvd player?



the DVD player


----------



## desertmichael




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *papi34* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the DVD player



Thank you papi34...I figured that was what would have to be utilizing the HDMI. This is all new to me, obviously.


----------



## J.Brad

Hello and thanks for the mostly helpful remarks I have discovered on this forum. Especially those comments regarding calibration. Just purchased a 970 and I'm very impressed.


But can someone tell me if the four basic settings from vivid to pro default to an internal setting that starts out, in some uncontrollable way, differently for each setting? So that however I manually change brightness, color, etc., within one setting like pro I will not be able to come up with what I could create say within the movie setting?


In other words, are those four settings just helpful guides for viewing style and in the end can be reduced to one another by manipulating all the things we can manipulate like brightness, contrast, etc.?


Being a novice at this and just having started I get the feeling those four settings can't be replicated exactly within each other. But I may be wrong. It is too overwhelming to absorb in a short time.


I found the open box 970 with full two year coverage on everthing for 650 and consider myself lucky. Especially in light of a ten year old Zenith CRT I had been looking at all these years and paid a lot more for.


It is truly an enjoyable experience to see the colors and clarity of the picture in the DVDs I thought I had seen.


Thanks again, Jim


----------



## RyanHomsey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Soshnick93* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> cant you just let me know your settings so i can see how they look?



The problem is that, even if you use my same settings, they wont look the same on your set. There is variation between each set... otherwise there would never need to be any post factory calibration.


But, nevertheless, here is what my last avia calibration yeilded:


75 picture (white level) - I was using around 60 prior... being gentle because the TV is new (break in period).


47 brightness (black level) - The corresponding black level had much more of a spread (versus the white level) in my last calibration. I'm guessing because of the break in period. I remember one calibration yeilded 68 white level and 58 black level... much less spread.


58 color - avia calibrated saturation to around 54 / 56 range. The red push test revealed that I could go even higher with saturation... I went to 64 with it. Skin tones ended up looking a little too red, so I bumped it down to what looked good to my eyes ... 58. Which is right inbetween the red push pattern results and the saturation results.


hue centered at 0... didnt need any alterations.


warm white balance - I did run this on neutral for a while. I found it to yeild somewhat of a cold/analytical feel. I may end up going back to neutral... but I'm very much liking warm right now.


advanced settings set to monitor


I've noticed some clear geometry issues with my set. Going to start researching the whole service menu world soon to see what steps I can take in that regard.


----------



## RyanHomsey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J.Brad* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello and thanks for the mostly helpful remarks I have discovered on this forum. Especially those comments regarding calibration. Just purchased a 970 and I'm very impressed.
> 
> 
> But can someone tell me if the four basic settings from vivid to pro default to an internal setting that starts out, in some uncontrollable way, differently for each setting? So that however I manually change brightness, color, etc., within one setting like pro I will not be able to come up with what I could create say within the movie setting?
> 
> 
> In other words, are those four settings just helpful guides for viewing style and in the end can be reduced to one another by manipulating all the things we can manipulate like brightness, contrast, etc.?
> 
> 
> Thanks again, Jim



To my knowledge, pro and standard do not have any internal "stuck" settings. I think vivid has some weird sharpening and other factors going on... not sure about the other one. I've only had my 970 a week now, since then I've done all my calibrations in "pro". What I will likely do, is calibrate standard for daytime viewing (somewhat higher white levels) and calibrate pro for nighttime viewing (lower white levels).


----------



## Soshnick93




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RyanHomsey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The problem is that, even if you use my same settings, they wont look the same on your set. There is variation between each set... otherwise there would never need to be any post factory calibration.
> 
> 
> But, nevertheless, here is what my last avia calibration yeilded:
> 
> 
> 75 picture (white level) - I was using around 60 prior... being gentle because the TV is new (break in period).
> 
> 
> 47 brightness (black level) - The corresponding black level had much more of a spread (versus the white level) in my last calibration. I'm guessing because of the break in period. I remember one calibration yeilded 68 white level and 58 black level... much less spread.
> 
> 
> 58 color - avia calibrated saturation to around 54 / 56 range. The red push test revealed that I could go even higher with saturation... I went to 64 with it. Skin tones ended up looking a little too red, so I bumped it down to what looked good to my eyes ... 58. Which is right inbetween the red push pattern results and the saturation results.
> 
> 
> hue centered at 0... didnt need any alterations.
> 
> 
> warm white balance - I did run this on neutral for a while. I found it to yeild somewhat of a cold/analytical feel. I may end up going back to neutral... but I'm very much liking warm right now.
> 
> 
> advanced settings set to monitor
> 
> 
> I've noticed some clear geometry issues with my set. Going to start researching the whole service menu world soon to see what steps I can take in that regard.



what do u mean service menu? isnt that where set brightness picture and sharpness and hue and stuff? my set has a little bit of geometry problems how can i fix them?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Soshnick93* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> how can i fix geometry problems with this pixar dvd it did this test and it was kinda off with geometry.



You can't.


I try to avoid these because they are set-up to maximize the picture for just that movie. They are not intended to get you set consistent with NTSC standards.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Soshnick93* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> what do u mean service menu? isnt that where set brightness picture and sharpness and hue and stuff? my set has a little bit of geometry problems how can i fix them?



Our tvs have both a user menu and a service menu.


The calibration dvds can be used to make adjustments in both menus. The basic calibration involves just the user menu and covers white level (contrast), blacklevel (brightness), hue/tint, color and sharpness. Making adjustments to geometry, greyscale, overscan and other areas involves the service menu, usually intended for technicians and such.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Soshnick93* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> cant you just let me know your settings so i can see how they look?



For starters, use the suggestions from RyanHomsey in an earlier post. But please do perform your own calibration - that will give you the best settings for your particular set.


----------



## RyanHomsey

I also wanted to note that I am no longer using "warm" mode.


My "reference dvd", which ive watched probably 100+ times, is lord of the rings, fellowship of the ring. I was watching it last night ... when Frodo and Arwen were running from the crazy squeeling death dudes.. I noticed Frodo's eyes didnt look very blue, like I remembered in that scene. I figured it may be in the white balance, so I toggled between warm and neutral. I found that, while on warm, it washed out nearly half of the blue in his eyes. Putting it on neutral made the blue bright and poppy, like it should be.


The initial reason I decided to re-calibrate with the warm white balance setting was because, in the sony tv menu, it said under it's description "ntsc-standard". So I figured it would be the most neutral, even though there is a neutral setting. I know it adds far too much yellow/orange to the picture though... things that clearly should be white are more of an orangish white.


So why does it claim the warm setting to be "ntsc-standard", anyone know? I would think the standard would be as neutral as possible.


----------



## Wickerman1972

Yeah, I've got mine set to neutral as well. I've also got my color axis set to monitor. I don't like those cool and warm settings. They make everything look weird.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RyanHomsey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I also wanted to note that I am no longer using "warm" mode.
> 
> 
> My "reference dvd", which ive watched probably 100+ times, is lord of the rings, fellowship of the ring. I was watching it last night ... when Frodo and Arwen were running from the crazy squeeling death dudes.. I noticed Frodo's eyes didnt look very blue, like I remembered in that scene. I figured it may be in the white balance, so I toggled between warm and neutral. I found that, while on warm, it washed out nearly half of the blue in his eyes. Putting it on neutral made the blue bright and poppy, like it should be.
> 
> 
> The initial reason I decided to re-calibrate with the warm white balance setting was because, in the sony tv menu, it said under it's description "ntsc-standard". So I figured it would be the most neutral, even though there is a neutral setting. I know it adds far too much yellow/orange to the picture though... things that clearly should be white are more of an orangish white.
> 
> 
> So why does it claim the warm setting to be "ntsc-standard", anyone know? I would think the standard would be as neutral as possible.



It actually is closer to NTSC standard if the color is measured by a color analyzer. But my problem is the same as yours. I tried Warm because of this noted connection to NTSC standards. But I don't like it. For me, Neutral is the way to go.


----------



## otk

do you pay tax for the 970 at sony style?


----------



## sbgobig

I found a refurbished 970 at a SONY outlet store for about $750. Any thoughs on the risks associated with a refurbished set from such a store?


I will be replacing a 10+ year old Mitsubishi 34" CRT so even if I get a new 960 I think I will be happy with the imporved picture quality.


----------



## Jerm357

Quick question, what is the settings range for the 970? Like my XS955 goes Min,1 to 62,Max. Just wondering.


----------



## Wickerman1972




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbgobig* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I found a refurbished 970 at a SONY outlet store for about $750. Any thoughs on the risks associated with a refurbished set from such a store?
> 
> 
> I will be replacing a 10+ year old Mitsubishi 34" CRT so even if I get a new 960 I think I will be happy with the imporved picture quality.



I wouldn't pay that much for a refurbed xbr970. I got mine for $800 new.


----------



## Xaroe

Im in love with this tv.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jerm357* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Quick question, what is the settings range for the 970? Like my XS955 goes Min,1 to 62,Max. Just wondering.



I've been told the 970 goes from 1 - 100 tics on the "ticker." My 34HS420 only goes to 62 like yours.


----------



## sbgobig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wickerman1972* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wouldn't pay that much for a refurbed xbr970. I got mine for $800 new.



The refurbishied model is the XBR 960. However I don't think I want to take the risk because it only comes with a 90 day warranty and I bet I'll be plenty happy with the 970.


Now I'm just waiting for the price to drop again.


----------



## Wickerman1972




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbgobig* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The refurbishied model is the XBR 960. However I don't think I want to take the risk because it only comes with a 90 day warranty and I bet I'll be plenty happy with the 970.
> 
> 
> Now I'm just waiting for the price to drop again.



Well, if it is the 960 than it is worth that much. The 960 has lots of features the 970 doesn't and has the SFPT. But like you that 90 day warranty would worry me. Personally I've always been unwilling to buy used items.


----------



## DropFrame

Hi all,


First, I'd like to express my gratitude for all the information posted in this forum. I've learned a great deal and appreciate the friendly nature of the tech-savvy folks here.










That being said, I have an issue that a forum search failed to resolve. I have a new (1 week old ) 34XBR970 sitting on a Techcraft SXB3497 stand which swivels. Aside from the typical geometry issues, the picture quality is superb. However, when I swivel the stand to the left, I get a green tint in the lower right of the screen. Swivel to the right, I get the green tint in the upper right.










There are no speakers near the TV. I have a Sony DVP-NS75H DVD player hooked up via HDMI and a Scientific Atlanta Explorer 3250HD STB hooked up via component cables. I get the green tints whether I'm viewing cable TV or DVD's.


Before I call for service, I thought I'd ask if anyone had any input on the issue.


TIA.


----------



## justsc

You may not believe this, but it (probably) comes down to the earth's magnetic field. It's amazing how many of our sets are prone to just this anomaly when we rotate them. Yes, interference from other devices, from power lines behind the wall, from generators close by can all cause this as well. I have a brother-in-law who's apartment complex had an equipment room with a number of high voltage lines running underground and within its walls, and my brother-in-law lived above this room. He could only place his set in one spot with it positioned one way to avoid these color blotches.


There's another AVS member who's written about the same problem but has no evidence of any such causes and troubleshooting has been narrowed down to the earth's magnetic field. I forget the gadgets he and others used to finally come to this conclusion.


Anyway, you may have to try other locations in your home rotating it until it's right. I believe there's other ways to shield sets from interference (even the earth's) but I haven't looked into it.


----------



## DropFrame

Well, I had begun thinking that perhaps it had something to do with the steel structure of the building I live in, so the earth's magnetic field isn't that much of a stretch.


I've done some rudimentary poking around and found some magnetic shielding foil, but the cost is prohibitive. I do have a "sweet spot" which eliminates the tint completely, but it's a tad skewed for convenient viewing. I suppose my best bet is to move the set to another area and see if I can achieve a clean picture and perhaps utilize the swivel feature of the stand.


I'll also try a search for that other AVS member's post to further dig into this issue.


Thanx very much for the reply.


----------



## Dufusyte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RyanHomsey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My "reference dvd" is lord of the rings, fellowship of the ring.



LOTR FOTR is not a very good reference for color, because the colors in the film are highly processed and digitally altered to achieve an artistic effect. It would be better to take some regular drama or a romantic comedy where the colors are more natural.

to each his own


----------



## sodaboy581

Well, I just noticed the geometry on my 970 is pretty jacked up... I've been in the service menu trying to adjust stuff to fix it, but I just can't get it...


Basically, my whole picture is somewhat tilted. Looking at a pattern on the screen has the whole picture slanted going slightly up hill, you could say..


I didn't ever really notice it until recently, like text displays or horizontal lines slowly curve upward from the left to the right..


----------



## justsc

If the whole picture seems tilted uniformly, there is a tilt adjustment in the user menus. I don't recall which one but give it a try if you haven't already.


----------



## sodaboy581

Oh yeah, I forgot to include pictures of it.

http://www.vengefulsoda.com/970geo.jpg 


and

http://www.vengefulsoda.com/970geo2.jpg 


Tilt adjustment, hmm, I've tried some of the things in the HS420 geometry document to correct it, but can't seem to get it .. I can only move it more downward and not upward (the left side) ..


I'll look again. =\\


EDIT: Well, I looked in the P and D menus, but still can't find a fix for my problem..


Do you think this type of thing is serviceable under warranty? Or is it not extreme enough? I got this TV in May (or was it June), so it's still under warranty.


----------



## desertmichael

I would definitely give Sony a call because I would think that would be a servicable problem. I believe the TV has a 24 month warranty.


----------



## Wickerman1972




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sodaboy581* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I just noticed the geometry on my 970 is pretty jacked up... I've been in the service menu trying to adjust stuff to fix it, but I just can't get it...
> 
> 
> Basically, my whole picture is somewhat tilted. Looking at a pattern on the screen has the whole picture slanted going slightly up hill, you could say..
> 
> 
> I didn't ever really notice it until recently, like text displays or horizontal lines slowly curve upward from the left to the right..
> 
> 
> Anybody have any suggestions? I tried adjusting the HTPZ setting but it only makes it curve more. >_


----------



## sodaboy581

Wow, you know what's funny.. I just realized the "Tilt Correction" isn't in the service menu.. but in the normal user menu.


Found and fixed that problem. =)


Corrected some of the geometry as well now... still not the best but the best that *I* can do myself... it's a lot better.


----------



## elrechazao

I read a lot of these posts, and have to wonder if I've just got bad vision or something. Is it odd that I feel no need to calibrate my 970? I bought it open box and CC, and assumed I'd want to do some tweaking. I play my xbox360 on it, watch ota broadcast in HD, and I have to say, I've never thought to myself that anything needs changing.


I'm not knocking those who do calibrate, it's altogether possible I'm missing out on something, but my question is: If I can't tell and don't feel any need to, should I mess with anything?


----------



## Wickerman1972




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elrechazao* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I read a lot of these posts, and have to wonder if I've just got bad vision or something. Is it odd that I feel no need to calibrate my 970? I bought it open box and CC, and assumed I'd want to do some tweaking. I play my xbox360 on it, watch ota broadcast in HD, and I have to say, I've never thought to myself that anything needs changing.
> 
> 
> I'm not knocking those who do calibrate, it's altogether possible I'm missing out on something, but my question is: If I can't tell and don't feel any need to, should I mess with anything?



If it looks good to you then why bother? Primarily what I want to do is tweak geometry, overscan, tilt, horizontal and vertical, etc. I think I can probably handle that stuff. I don't know if I'll even bother trying to adjust grayscale and things like that. It just sounds too complicated for me and from what I hear calibration discs don't really have any directions, just a bunch of test patterns. I suspect I'd end up doing more harm than good.


----------



## kigasman

How does analog material look on the Sony CRT HDTV? I have a 32" Bravia XBR2 and the analog picture sucks; it looks great with HD loop at best buy. but a bit fuzzy with non hd digital dish network signals and analog over antenna. I am very disappointed and unsure if its a LCD thing or a HD / analog signal issue. I have also been looking at a Samsung slimfit tx-s3080wh as the 34" sony is a bit wide overall for me; but that seems to have lots of geometery issues, how are the Sony 34" CRT?

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## J.Brad

Hello,


When my DVD player is set to output progressive I notice the advanced DRC settings on my XBR 970 are no longer avalaible.


What then does the set do with this 480p incoming video signal? Does it change it in some way? To what? I certainly cannot use the advanced DRC settings at that time.


When I set my DVD player to output interlaced, which I'm supposing is then 480i, I can then select among the three options of advanced DRC settings, the interlaced, progressive and cine-motion.


What exactly happens to that 480i video imput in each of the three settings? I see conflicting info about this.


If the incoming 480i is enhanced by say Cine-Motion, then is the result a 480p? Should we think the set does a better job than the DVD player with 480p video output?


Just a novice here and hope the questions are clear enough and aren't the result of confusion.


Thanks, JBrad


----------



## Jedah Doma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kigasman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How does analog material look on the Sony CRT HDTV? I have a 32" Bravia XBR2 and the analog picture sucks; it looks great with HD loop at best buy. but a bit fuzzy with non hd digital dish network signals and analog over antenna. I am very disappointed and unsure if its a LCD thing or a HD / analog signal issue. I have also been looking at a Samsung slimfit tx-s3080wh as the 34" sony is a bit wide overall for me; but that seems to have lots of geometery issues, how are the Sony 34" CRT?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kevin



First of all a HUGE THANKS to all of the informed members here for giving some invaluable information to those of us less savvy in these sorts of areas.


Well, this post should serve as good reference and as an indirect answer to your questions. Like you, I've been looking for a set to give me good HD quality while also providing me with a nice non-HD picture.


I went down to my local Best Buy and Circuit City on a mission last week. I went there to find out how an old 480 signal would look on the newer HD TVs. I've always heard bad things, but I needed to see for myself. For reference I brought my Sega Saturn along, as it's my 2-D beast of choice. I brought along s-video cables (the best video you are going to push out of a Saturn) and two games. One is a 2-D fighter called "Vampire Savior" and the other is a 3-D action game called "Virtual On". I wanted to use both a 2-D and a 3-D game to make sure that I had a good idea what both types of games would look like.


Weeks before I had my eye on a 30" Samsung Slimfit at Sams. It was much cheaper then any other HD CRT I had seen on the market and it looked nice and had a pretty good HD picture. I came on these forums and heard some pretty decent things about it, but needed to see for myself. So, I went to Best Buy first. After an odd look from the front door security guy in the yellow shirt, I kindly asked if if I could use my Sega Saturn to try out the TVs. He said sure and I went on my merry way. My first stop was the Samsung I was just telling you about. I hooked it up and booted up Vampire Savior. My first impressions were decent at best. While the picture was very bright and colorful, it had some terrible upscanning issues. It looked like a mix of the 2-D pixels and an almost "pastel" like clump of colors. That and when I put the set back to 4:3 there was color bleeding on the side. Plus I noticed some warping issues on the top corner where "press start" appears. I know this can be fixed in service mode, but it was still annoying. I then started up Virtual On and had the same results.


So I decided to check out a 40" Sony standard definition TV they had a few rows down. I plugged in the Saturn and booted up Vampire Savior agin. It was no surprise that it looked much better then the previous Samsung. Naturally Virtual On looked great too, but this presented a terrible dilemma. Either have a nice HD set with crappy non HD picture, or a standard definition TV with great non HD picture but only an HD tuner with no true HD picture, or buy both and be broke.


I then gazed upon the Sony KD-34XBR970 34". I had seen this set before, but it was around $1300 when I first saw it. It had gone down in price recently, so I thought what the hell, I'll try it out. I hook up my Saturn and started Vampire Savior. Wow, I was blown away. Even with the crappy store settings, it looked even better then the standard Sony set. Even with the small bit of tweaking I could do, it looked great. Pixels were sharp and defined with nice edge clarity. There was no color bleeding in 4:3 mode either. Needless to say I played it for a good while just screwing around with settings and also tried out Virtual On with just as amazing results. I also went to Circuit City to confirm what I had seen at Best Buy and had the same amazing results.


I have no idea what the 960 looked like and have no doubt there is some picture difference, but for my money and what I saw, I promptly forgot about the Samsung and am getting ever closer to buying the 970. For my two cents, it looked great whether it was non HD or an HD signal. I am in love.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elrechazao* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I read a lot of these posts, and have to wonder if I've just got bad vision or something. Is it odd that I feel no need to calibrate my 970? I bought it open box and CC, and assumed I'd want to do some tweaking. I play my xbox360 on it, watch ota broadcast in HD, and I have to say, I've never thought to myself that anything needs changing.
> 
> 
> I'm not knocking those who do calibrate, it's altogether possible I'm missing out on something, but my question is: If I can't tell and don't feel any need to, should I mess with anything?



If it ain't broke, don't fix it.










This is the best of all circumstances. My set was close to what you're seeing. I have very few items that needed attention.


Now there's a big difference between fixing problems and improving picture quality. The calibration DVDs are intended to help with both. All sets come from the factory set to look best on a bright showroom floor. For this reason many of the settings are set too high, like contrast (Sony calls it Picture).


What to do? Enjoy your new tv. Invest in a calibration DVD like Avia or DVE. Use the calibration portion that walks you through improving contrast, brightness, color, tint and sharpness. All user menu items and nothing hard. Many of us have found that just doing this simple procedure has improved the picture quality immensely.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J.Brad* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> When my DVD player is set to output progressive I notice the advanced DRC settings on my XBR 970 are no longer avalaible.
> 
> 
> What then does the set do with this 480p incoming video signal? Does it change it in some way? To what? I certainly cannot use the advanced DRC settings at that time.
> 
> 
> When I set my DVD player to output interlaced, which I'm supposing is then 480i, I can then select among the three options of advanced DRC settings, the interlaced, progressive and cine-motion.
> 
> 
> What exactly happens to that 480i video imput in each of the three settings? I see conflicting info about this.
> 
> 
> If the incoming 480i is enhanced by say Cine-Motion, then is the result a 480p? Should we think the set does a better job than the DVD player with 480p video output?
> 
> 
> Just a novice here and hope the questions are clear enough and aren't the result of confusion.
> 
> 
> Thanks, JBrad



Excellent questions!


It all boils down to which device is doing the video processing, the tv or the dvd player? If you have a progressive scan (PS) player and set it to progressive, then the player is doing all the processing and the tv simply passes the signal along for display at 480p. If the player is set-up to output 480i, then the tv does the processing and that's why the DRC options are available.


I have tested this set and its video processing capabilities against a few modern PS players and found that the players tend to do a better job of processing video than the tv. For this reason I set my player(s) to 480p and that's basically it.


If you choose to have the player output 480i, then you have 3 options. Interlaced will line double the incoming signal and deliver 960i, which can look quite good. If you set it to Progressive then you get Progressive Scan. If you set it to CineMotion, you get Progressive Scan plus other features like reverse 3:2 pulldown, a needful de-interlacing feature.


Again, I find it's best to let the player handle things by setting it to PS (480p).


----------



## J.Brad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Excellent questions!
> 
> 
> It all boils down to which device is doing the video processing, the tv or the dvd player? If you have a progressive scan (PS) player and set it to progressive, then the player is doing all the processing and the tv simply passes the signal along for display at 480p. If the player is set-up to output 480i, then the tv does the processing and that's why the DRC options are available.
> 
> 
> I have tested this set and its video processing capabilities against a few modern PS players and found that the players tend to do a better job of processing video than the tv. For this reason I set my player(s) to 480p and that's basically it.
> 
> 
> If you choose to have the player output 480i, then you have 3 options. Interlaced will line double the incoming signal and deliver 960i, which can look quite good. If you set it to Progressive then you get Progressive Scan. If you set it to CineMotion, you get Progressive Scan plus other features like reverse 3:2 pulldown, a needful de-interlacing feature.
> 
> 
> Again, I find it's best to let the player handle things by setting it to PS (480p).



Thanks so much, Justsc, for your comments and clarification. I have little experience having just purchased the 970. But what you say fits with what I have seen so far. My main purpose with this wonderful tv is enjoying movies, mark time and see what falls out in the HD department.


I was able to borrow a couple of Denon DVD players and both of them, to my eyes at least, produced a better picture when set to 480p output than what the DRC adjustments could produce in any of the the three modes receiving the 480i signal. That is why I was puzzled and asked the questions. In fact, the DRC adjustments on the tv seem to make the picture curiously grainy and without depth. Although the CineMotion seemed at times to be good depending on the kind of film material.


I recognize that it takes some time to absorb the many differences.


Thanks again for your help. If you have a recommendation for a DVD player with fine 480p signal processing, I would appreciate it. JBrad


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J.Brad* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, Justsc, for your comments and clarification. I have little experience having just purchased the 970. But what you say fits with what I have seen so far. My main purpose with this wonderful tv is enjoying movies, mark time and see what falls out in the HD department.
> 
> 
> I was able to borrow a couple of Denon DVD players and both of them, to my eyes at least, produced a better picture when set to 480p output than what the DRC adjustments could produce in any of the the three modes receiving the 480i signal. That is why I was puzzled and asked the questions. In fact, the DRC adjustments on the tv seem to make the picture curiously grainy and without depth. Although the CineMotion seemed at times to be good depending on the kind of film material.
> 
> 
> I recognize that it takes some time to absorb the many differences.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your help. If you have a recommendation for a DVD player with fine 480p signal processing, I would appreciate it. JBrad



It makes sense that CineMotion was the best DRC mode as it's the only one doing film to video 3:2 pulldown.


Reccomendation? I'd say any brand name player employing progressive scan. Price ought to be around $100. Don't go with the $39 variety. I recommend Sony, Panasonic and Samsung. And a set of component cables.


Good Luck!


----------



## oman66

ok, I have a problem that just started yesterday. Flipping channels I got a blue message over the channel that said something about something being compromised and that I would have to use the ybbr (?) cable instead of the HDMI cable. I turned everything off. When turning it back on still with the HDMI everything was fine. Now, last evening I got a green screen covering everything but I could still hear the audio on the channel. Turned everything off and back on. All was fine. Today, green screen again with audio. I used the tv/dvd button to go through all 6 choices. When I got back to 6 (HDMI) everything was fine. Any ideas?


I have the Sony 970 along with the Comcast Dual DVR box.


Thanks


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman66* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ok, I have a problem that just started yesterday. Flipping channels I got a blue message over the channel that said something about something being compromised and that I would have to use the ybbr (?) cable instead of the HDMI cable. I turned everything off. When turning it back on still with the HDMI everything was fine. Now, last evening I got a green screen covering everything but I could still hear the audio on the channel. Turned everything off and back on. All was fine. Today, green screen again with audio. I used the tv/dvd button to go through all 6 choices. When I got back to 6 (HDMI) everything was fine. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> I have the Sony 970 along with the Comcast Dual DVR box.
> 
> 
> Thanks



If the Comcast box, is the Moto 6xxx series, it appears Motorola fielded a firmware upgrade that essentially disabled the digital HDMI/DVI output. The ybbr? cable is the component output of the stb. A few posts have indicated months before a fix.


IMHO, this is a big blackeye for Moto. Do they bother testing these "upgrades"?


----------



## oman66

Thanks for such a quick reply. I have the Motorola DCT3416 box. Could this be the same problem though?


Thanks again.


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oman66* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for such a quick reply. I have the Motorola DCT3416 box. Could this be the same problem though?
> 
> 
> Thanks again.



Very likely.


----------



## justsc

I have one of the 6412 boxes and one of the 3416 boxes. We haven't seen this problem on either box. These STBs are notoriously poor and it's possible to go through a number of them before finding one that works, for awhile. I'd take the box back and get another one.


----------



## kessomatt

Hi, first post here. I have a 970 on the way, and was wondering what you guys think of this tv stand(VS39536). I probably will have to leave the swivel base off. The max weight is 210.


The dimensions on the tv are:


H- 25-3/4

W- 38-1/8

D- 23-3/4


The dimensions of the stand are:


H- 20-1/2"

W- 47-1/4"

D- 23-3/8"


----------



## papi34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kessomatt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, first post here. I have a 970 on the way, and was wondering what you guys think of this tv stand(VS39536). I probably will have to leave the swivel base off. The max weight is 210.
> 
> 
> The dimensions on the tv are:
> 
> 
> H- 25-3/4
> 
> W- 38-1/8
> 
> D- 23-3/4
> 
> 
> The dimensions of the stand are:
> 
> 
> H- 20-1/2"
> 
> W- 47-1/4"
> 
> D- 23-3/8"



I'd spend the few extra bucks and get a SU34XB4


----------



## slikkrock

Ok everyone, bare with me. I'm trying to install digital channels on my grandparents television-during the holidays and while football is on. Oh and my grandfather is 95!


I don't know if this post belongs here, but here goes:


When I ran an autoscan for digital HD channels ota - instead of being placed at the usual: 2.1, 5.1, 7.1 and 32.1 here in chicago - they are being placed at 117.5 111.1 etc.


That's a big deal because: 1) Numbers this high aren't really sinking in with my grandparents; 2) Other than the national broadcasts - I can't figure out which station is which to "label" for them- antennaweb and the local ota forum here in chicago lists the channels the way they are at my house and everyone else I know/should be; i.e 2.1, 5.1, 7.1 etc.; 3) I think it would be easier for them to have the HD channels in an order that they are familiar with and simply scrolling up to an HD channel rather than a whole different stratosphere or the complicated menu/favorite channel/scroll/enter.


"Hiding" the other channels won't work because they have specific channel numbers that they frequent and have memorized for last 15+ years.


Any thoughts/suggestions? Any idea why the digital channels are being placed in the hundreds or where I can find some sort of station identification?


Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## slikkrock

Oh and one more thing and something that I failed to mention. They have basic cable.


Also, what about digital channels that are accessible and viewable but don't have sound to them? There are digital channels that come in that looked "enhanced" (not really sure if they are true hd or some version of HDLITE like TBS, TNT, ESPN, that don't have sound?


----------



## justsc

I would love to be able to help you, especially with grandparents and Thanksgiving weekend.


But I don't have OTA and am unfamiliar with channel designations.


I have found our local PBS station to be of enormous help. They always answer email messages. I would fire-off an email message to them just like these posts and ask for their help. I bet they'll respond very positively, even with regard to other stations.


Happy Thanksgiving and Good Luck!


----------



## dontdropthesoap

Hi... I got the XBR970 a few months ago. When I first got it, the HD was crystal clear. However, it is either that I am wrong and I just, got use to it, or the picture became less concise, a little blurry and fuzzy, the black lines(the grids?) are SLIGHTY more visible, and the picture is somewhat dark. Is this normal? Should I be worried? Any suggestions?



Thanks


----------



## cwitt

i dunno if this has been covered, but im having an issue with vertical roll bars on my 970 when my dvd player is upconverting at 60hz.

not sure what this is... i have my oppo dvd player running on auto under the pal or ntsc settings and using an hdmi cable to the tv obviously.

anyone heard of this?

thanks!


----------



## desertmichael




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dontdropthesoap* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi... I got the XBR970 a few months ago. When I first got it, the HD was crystal clear. However, it is either that I am wrong and I just, got use to it, or the picture became less concise, a little blurry and fuzzy, the black lines(the grids?) are SLIGHTY more visible, and the picture is somewhat dark. Is this normal? Should I be worried? Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Do you have cable? Regular cable or digital cable? Some days some of my channels don't seem to be as good as I know them to be...and I know it is the cable company.


-Michael


----------



## dontdropthesoap

Thanks for the reply Michael. I have IO digital Cable(w/ HD). Can it be from that? I maybe that would be is because my xbox 360 looks good. But it has been like this since like 3 weeks, wouldn;t the cable company fix it by now?


----------



## desertmichael




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dontdropthesoap* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply Michael. I have IO digital Cable(w/ HD). Can it be from that? I maybe that would be is because my xbox 360 looks good. But it has been like this since like 3 weeks, wouldn;t the cable company fix it by now?



I think it could be possible it is your cable company...I would also check all your connections to make sure they are still tight.


----------



## Jedah Doma

Well, just picked one up from Circuit City today, well technically yesterday. Used a %10 off coupon to get a pretty good deal on it. Sad thing was is that there was no way that thing was fitting in my Grand Prix. So, I had to leave it there and borrow my friend's Explorer to come get tomorrow. Ot scuked having to leave it there, but it will make it all the more sweeter tomorrow. I'll post more impressions once I get it all hooked up.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cwitt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i dunno if this has been covered, but im having an issue with vertical roll bars on my 970 when my dvd player is upconverting at 60hz.
> 
> not sure what this is... i have my oppo dvd player running on auto under the pal or ntsc settings and using an hdmi cable to the tv obviously.
> 
> anyone heard of this?
> 
> thanks!



I've got the 971 and have not noticed this. I recommend emailing Oppo, even on a Sunday. I've emailed them on a Sunday and received a helpful reply in 10 minutes. IMHO, Oppo has the best customer service and support in the industry, maybe any industry.


Cheers!


----------



## Jedah Doma

Well, so far I'm loving the TV. I'm a bit overwhelmed by all the settings and gizmos and such. It's a lot to absord when you upgrade to such a nice set. I'm going to mess around with the settings and have been already looking at threads for the best color setup. Man this thing is one sexy beast.


----------



## dietcokefiend

Could someone with this TV let me know if it has the trinitron style scan lines at about 1/3 and 2/3 up the screen?


----------



## andreej

I just picked up the 970 today over much debating between it and the 42e2000 rear projection. Anyway I got it all set up and realized I have a problem - the only digital audio output on this set is the coaxial connection. My receiver only has optical digital inputs.. I only receive OTA so I have no other tuner or box to get the digital audio from.... Anyone have any ideas short of buying a new receiver? I'd hate to have to return the tv over an issue like this but I really like having surround sound when watching tv. (my dvd player outputs optically so that is not an issue)..


Thanks!


----------



## jpl3447




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andreej* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just picked up the 970 today over much debating between it and the 42e2000 rear projection. Anyway I got it all set up and realized I have a problem - the only digital audio output on this set is the coaxial connection. My receiver only has optical digital inputs.. I only receive OTA so I have no other tuner or box to get the digital audio from.... Anyone have any ideas short of buying a new receiver? I'd hate to have to return the tv over an issue like this but I really like having surround sound when watching tv. (my dvd player outputs optically so that is not an issue)..
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Maybe this converter will do the job? I think it will... I recall someone else having a similar problem over at the Amps and Receiver sub forums.

Link


----------



## coclint

Has anyone heard anything more about the two new tubes Sony is supposedly releasing early next year?...because I want to get the XBR970, but can't decide whether or no I should wait. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## Wickerman1972




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coclint* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard anything more about the two new tubes Sony is supposedly releasing early next year?...because I want to get the XBR970, but can't decide whether or no I should wait. Any info is appreciated.



I didn't know they were releasing new CRTs next year. If they release something like the sfpt I'm gonna' be pissed since I already got the xbr970.


----------



## Wickerman1972




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dietcokefiend* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could someone with this TV let me know if it has the trinitron style scan lines at about 1/3 and 2/3 up the screen?



You mean the two little hair-thin lines that go across the screen left to right? Yes, they are there but I don't notice them unless I'm close to the screen.


----------



## dietcokefiend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coclint* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard anything more about the two new tubes Sony is supposedly releasing early next year?...because I want to get the XBR970, but can't decide whether or no I should wait. Any info is appreciated.



Get one now as they might not be around next year anymore.


For those of you with this TV already, how would you rate it overall? Is it overly loud with its "high pitched tv sound"? Does it have that big white bar problem eariler models were having with slightly off-timed refresh rates? I am going to check this model out tonight hopefully at bestbuy, and see if they have any setup to compare things on.


----------



## sivartk

Does anyone have any experience with the refurbished version of this TV. I can pick one up well south of $600, but it is a refurb. I just bought a 32" LCD TV back in June that I'm not real happy with (black level and SD Material). Thinking this might be worth looking into, but I've never bought a refurbished TV...although I have had several Sony's.


----------



## desertmichael




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coclint* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard anything more about the two new tubes Sony is supposedly releasing early next year?...because I want to get the XBR970, but can't decide whether or no I should wait. Any info is appreciated.



I have read somewhere a couple weeks ago, and I forget where, that Sony was just going to have two CRT TV's next year and they would both be 16:9 widescreens...and there was not yet information about what sizes they would be. Personally, I feel the would be nuts not to make the 34 inch anymore. We will see!


----------



## lastxbr960

If they release a superfine pitch 34" next year I will buy two, I have a xbr960 and I love this thing.

Unfortunately I think they closed all of thier plants capable of that, and they may just outsource to some cheap china plant and slap their logo on ot as they have basically sunk all of thier money into LCDS, PS3, and a little into lcos sxrd.

I will be suprised if they even announce any new models next year.


----------



## tmanker

Well, I just picked up one of three 970's left at the local best buy. After I went through the plasma vs lcd vs dlp vs rptv scenario I ended back where I started...with a crt television. It seemed to fit the bill (no pun intended) the best. I hope that the picture looks good once calibrated. I'm anxious to get it hooked up to the dish (hopefully sd tv looks decent) and to the 360 as well.


----------



## desertmichael

Can someone post the H X W measurements of the 34XBR970 screen? Thanks....


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sivartk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with the refurbished version of this TV. I can pick one up well south of $600, but it is a refurb. I just bought a 32" LCD TV back in June that I'm not real happy with (black level and SD Material). Thinking this might be worth looking into, but I've never bought a refurbished TV...although I have had several Sony's.



The usual warnings apply.


If you get a new-tv warranty and the reseller has a decent return/exchange policy (in writing) then it might be worth the risk. Although, I have read where one poster did this, with a new tv warranty, and Sony would not honor it.


For me, I wouldn't take the risk unless I knew the history of the set intimately.


----------



## sivartk

Well the "reseller" is Sony...the Sony Outlet Store and they do offer an extended warranty...I think $35 for 2 years and $50 for 3 years...so I might look into that. Don't see why Sony wouldn't honor the standard one year/two year?? warranty that it receives as a refurbished unit since I'm buying it from them.


----------



## justsc

So long as they don't put any restrictions on returns of refurbed units then I see no reason no to try it. Sounds kinda good.


----------



## tmanker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *desertmichael* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can someone post the H X W measurements of the 34XBR970 screen? Thanks....




Well, if my math is correct the screen is 29.632" wide and 16.67" tall. If you do the pythagorean theorem you get 33.999999" diagonal.


----------



## desertmichael




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmanker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, if my math is correct the screen is 29.632" wide and 16.67" tall. If you do the pythagorean theorem you get 33.999999" diagonal.



Thank you! Obviously you are a very detail oriented person....I can relate


----------



## Jedah Doma

Alright, I've about had it with all of these calibration problems I've been having. I've been reading up like crazy on these boards but still have some issues.


I bought a Sound and Vison calibration DVD (from what I've been told is pretty decent) and calibrated my 970. While I know there's much more extensive things I cant do in the service menu, I didn't try that just yet. So I set the picture mode to pro. Most folks on the board have been saying this is the best picture mode as is has no pre-set enhancements. So I set everything to match the tests and pop in a few DVDs. While the picture looks good, it just didn't looked amazing. It looked WAY too dark. Even when I was watching HD programming, it looked bad like the bulb was burned out.


So, I posted something about this in the calibration section and was told I'm used to oversaturated and bright pictures. Mind you I'm no expert but I've been around TVs all my life and have been a tweaker with settings so I think I at least know what looks just right and what looks over bright, but I take his advice and try to get used to it. So I watch more and more DVDs, but it just looks too dark. Even my wife, who is no expert on picture, said the picture was way too dark.


So I went back in and tried to calibrate my set again, but this time I calibrated it on Standard picture mode. I set everything the way the test told me to, and the standard setting looked cleaner, crisper, and overall better while the pro looked dark, too soft, and almost haze like. Then I set things the way that looks good to me and it looks much better, and it looked good, but there was one problem with all of those settings. I come across a problem as I'm test watching Gladiator. I'm getting "ghosting". When a bright image moves across a dark background it looks ghosty.


So these are just a few of my problems and I've been fiddling with this all for the past week and it's driving me crazy. What is technically correct looks like crap, and what looks good to me is "too bright". I just am at my wits end setting this TV up. I'm this close to calling a Sony tech out and sheling out the dough to have him calibrate it.


----------



## Garvey

Jedah,


Your post is a little confusing. For example, Pro and Standard are just starting points, so if you really calibrate them according to the dvd, wouldn't they essentially wind up the same? Once you move from the factory defaults, the names of each mode are rendered moot, a fancy way of calling them A, B, C, etc.


Can you post the numbers and other settings here? All of them.


Personally, I haven't had good luck with the blooming tests and such. Does your calibration DVD offer gradients (e.g., "you should see 7 shades of gray here...turn down your contrast until you do..." etc.)?


Folks are right when they say it takes some getting used to. Did you calibrate with the normal ambient light you use for watching TV?


Overall, sounds like you enjoy torch mode. It's a matter of taste. Someone else can address the ghosting, but my two cents is this: set the TV to where you like it, not what some DVD says you're supposed to like.


Garvey


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedah Doma* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Alright, I've about had it with all of these calibration problems I've been having. I've been reading up like crazy on these boards but still have some issues.
> 
> 
> I bought a Sound and Vison calibration DVD (from what I've been told is pretty decent) and calibrated my 970. While I know there's much more extensive things I cant do in the service menu, I didn't try that just yet. So I set the picture mode to pro. Most folks on the board have been saying this is the best picture mode as is has no pre-set enhancements. So I set everything to match the tests and pop in a few DVDs. While the picture looks good, it just didn't looked amazing. It looked WAY too dark. Even when I was watching HD programming, it looked bad like the bulb was burned out.
> 
> 
> So, I posted something about this in the calibration section and was told I'm used to oversaturated and bright pictures. Mind you I'm no expert but I've been around TVs all my life and have been a tweaker with settings so I think I at least know what looks just right and what looks over bright, but I take his advice and try to get used to it. So I watch more and more DVDs, but it just looks too dark. Even my wife, who is no expert on picture, said the picture was way too dark.
> 
> 
> So I went back in and tried to calibrate my set again, but this time I calibrated it on Standard picture mode. I set everything the way the test told me to, and the standard setting looked cleaner, crisper, and overall better while the pro looked dark, too soft, and almost haze like. Then I set things the way that looks good to me and it looks much better, and it looked good, but there was one problem with all of those settings. I come across a problem as I'm test watching Gladiator. I'm getting "ghosting". When a bright image moves across a dark background it looks ghosty.
> 
> 
> So these are just a few of my problems and I've been fiddling with this all for the past week and it's driving me crazy. What is technically correct looks like crap, and what looks good to me is "too bright". I just am at my wits end setting this TV up. I'm this close to calling a Sony tech out and sheling out the dough to have him calibrate it.



I got my 34HS420 (precursor to the 970) about 2-3 years ago. I had cut my calibration teeth on a Samsung 27" ED/HD set from '02. I was amazed with the improvement in PQ after calibrating the Sammy - watched all my dvds again because it felt like a new tv. It was only natural that after getting the 34" Sony I would also calibrate it. I was very active here at AVS and another forum and knew all about using the "Pro" or custom modes. Because of my prior experience I had actually committed to suffering through the "getting used to it" (darker but more accurate settings) exercise and decided it was OK, but I did adjust brightness a bit higher.


After about 6 months into my 34" Sony I decided to re-calibrate and I chose to give Standard a try. What a difference! This mode seemed to have all the "goodness" of Pro but my viewing was much more enjoyable. I alslo found myself to be a rebel when it came to edge enhancement (EE - Sony calls it ClearEdge). While it seemed all the more experienced forum members considered ClearEdge at "OFF" the only acceptable setting, I found that I enjoyed it at "LOW," or maybe even "Medium." So now I felt guilty for watching in unacceptable modes. So I studied alot and read through the entire Sony Service Codes thread. I even PMed some of the major players in that thread. Incredibly, I learned that I was not alone, and that one of the most respected posters enjoyed both Standard mode and ClearEdge on at a "LOW" setting. Well, I felt exonerated. I studied more, and learned loads about the differences between these picture modes (Pro, Standard, etc), especially their SM values.


Lesson Learned? "To each his own." It's your tv and you get to set it however you like. And whatever you set it at is "right." (so long as you don't shorten tube life with contrast set too high). What you learned in the Display Calibration section is pretty much correct - that we are all used to oversaturated, overly bright pictures. So settings more compliant with NTSC standards will seem way to dark. One can get used to viewing that way but that doesn't necessarily translate to an enjoyable viewing experience. Thankfully Sony has offered loads of options and modes to suit each of our various preferences.


NOTE: You may already know this, but the 970 has a whole different scale to its user menu settings than the other sets. On my 34HS420 and most other Sonys before the 970, the tic mark bar that you see when turning say contrast or brightness up or down only goes to 62 tics, while your 970 goes to 100 tics. I've seen folks with 970s who have copied other's settings going nuts trying to watch their sets with contrast at 35 or brightness at 44. Obviously, with 100 tics, your settings will be much higher.


Ghosting - I believe you indicated that the shift to "Standard" is what brought on the ghosting? So you're going to have to do some work within Standard to mitigate the ghosting while retaining the enjoyment of viewing in this picture mode. There are many, many SM settings that might be helpful to you in mitigating the ghosting. Some level of persistence (I believe that's what it's called when the lit phosphors retain their presence for a bit) is normal with crts, especially an interlaced tube. On darker scenes with bright portions and movement going on, there's going to be some level of "ghosting" apparent. Excessive ghosting is another matter. In your shift to Standard you have brought in more EE (edge enhancement from within the SM) than when in Pro. You don't need to go in and turn it all off, but you may need to modify EE. This new picture mode also includes added color saturation and higher contrast. From my experience, ghosting can be somewhat reduced by lowering edge enhancement in the various places it's found in the SM, as well as the user menu. I don't mean turning it off, just making adjustments. It's also needful to get contrast (Picture) just right, actually called "white level," and brightness, which is "black level," as I'm sure you know from your calibration disc. You can do a search for whilte level or contrast in the Sony Service Codes thread to really dig into it and learn where those settings are in the SM. I found one particularly interesting setting called SYSM, which adjusts overall sharpness (a form of edge enhancement). The values range from 0-3, with 3 being the softest. Modifying this setting to 2 gave me an acceptable level of EE w/o over doing it - and this might have some effect on ghosting. Also study white and black level, and then go into some trial and error adjusting in your user menu. You may also have to try adjustments to color saturation. There are SM settings for how hard Red, Green and Blue are "driven." The Sony Service Codes thread can help here too. Finally, there's greyscale (actually the Sony Service Codes thread will tell you to work that real early in the process). I have not attempted to adjust greyscale but KenTech offers some ideas that don't seem too hard, and this may also help with ghosting.


Of course, a good calibrator can do all of this for you for about $350 for one input and around $100 for each additional input. When I get the funds I will get this done, but that may take awhile. Be sure to do your homework regarding locating a good calibrator. You can go to the ISF web site and enter your zip code to locate ISF trained calibrators in your area. You can slo get good "word of mouth" recommendations here in the Display Calibration section of AVS.


Bias Lighting - I have found it invaluable to add bias lighting to my home theater. This is a light, guaged to the proper "temperature" that illuminates the wall behind the tv. It is especially useful for viewing in darkened conditions. Our eyes strain hard watching a bright object iin dark conditions. Illuminating the wall behind the tv with a properly calibrated bias light takes all that strain off and allows us to relax while viewing. It makes colors jump out at you and it really helps viewing a set consistent with NTSC standards, which otherwise seems too dark. Take a look at the cinemaquestinc.com website to learn about bias lighting. Those here at AVS that have employed bias lighting have sung the praises of the Ideal-Lume backlighting.


I bet you can get your ghosting under control with your level of experience, but time is money and it may be less expensive in the long run to pay someone to do it.


The usual warning - Please record all SM values of those settings you intend to adjust, before you make adjustments. Even if you are just playing around. Make one change at a time so you know which one(s) did the trick. It's a slow process. I love it.


Best of Luck!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Garvey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jedah,
> 
> 
> Your post is a little confusing. For example, Pro and Standard are just starting points, so if you really calibrate them according to the dvd, wouldn't they essentially wind up the same? Once you move from the factory defaults, the names of each mode are rendered moot, a fancy way of calling them A, B, C, etc.
> 
> 
> Can you post the numbers and other settings here? All of them.
> 
> 
> Personally, I haven't had good luck with the blooming tests and such. Does your calibration DVD offer gradients (e.g., "you should see 7 shades of gray here...turn down your contrast until you do..." etc.)?
> 
> 
> Folks are right when they say it takes some getting used to. Did you calibrate with the normal ambient light you use for watching TV?
> 
> 
> Overall, sounds like you enjoy torch mode. It's a matter of taste. Someone else can address the ghosting, but my two cents is this: set the TV to where you like it, not what some DVD says you're supposed to like.
> 
> 
> Garvey



These picture modes are not the same when the user menu values are the same. Each one has very different values in the SM as well as the user menu. This poster is not necessarily oriented towards torch mode, just something more comfortable to him than Pro properly calibrated.


The calibration dvds are extremely valuable in getting one's set somewhat consistent with NTSC standards. Once calibrated then the user can adjust to taste. Without performing a proper calibration the viewer has no way of knowing if his set is anywhere close to what a director intended, as they work from standards.


----------



## Jedah Doma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Garvey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jedah,
> 
> 
> Your post is a little confusing. For example, Pro and Standard are just starting points, so if you really calibrate them according to the dvd, wouldn't they essentially wind up the same? Once you move from the factory defaults, the names of each mode are rendered moot, a fancy way of calling them A, B, C, etc.
> 
> 
> Can you post the numbers and other settings here? All of them.
> 
> 
> Personally, I haven't had good luck with the blooming tests and such. Does your calibration DVD offer gradients (e.g., "you should see 7 shades of gray here...turn down your contrast until you do..." etc.)?
> 
> 
> Folks are right when they say it takes some getting used to. Did you calibrate with the normal ambient light you use for watching TV?
> 
> 
> Overall, sounds like you enjoy torch mode. It's a matter of taste. Someone else can address the ghosting, but my two cents is this: set the TV to where you like it, not what some DVD says you're supposed to like.
> 
> 
> Garvey



Oddly enough, I set everything the exact same way for both Pro and Standard modes. The only variable might be the picture as There is no real concrete manner in which to set it. I seems like the standard naturally has a brighter picture/contrast from the get go.


As far as the settings go, they are pretty much the same


Pro:

--------

Picture - 58

Brightness - 44

Color - 36

Hue - 0

Sharpness - 27

Color Temp - Neutral (been testing out warm at times)

Monitor setting


Standard:

------------

Picture - 58

Brightness - 45

Color - 34

Hue - 0

Sharpness - 23

Color Temp - Neutral (been testing out warm at times)

Monitor setting


As you can see, besides a few minor alterations, the settings are pretty much the same. This is what led to some confusion on my part. I think it's something I will need to mess around with over time.


Yes the DVD does offer a 7 grey bar test and I'm trying to get a happy medium with that test.


As far as the ambient lighting, I try to test it at night when the sun isn't out, as the TV is upstairs and even with the shades closed it's not perfect for viewing settings.


I have been getting gradually more used to darker modes, but it will take some time. I don't think I like torch mode, but I do enjoy a bright and poppy picture. Thanks for the insight, I'll try and put it into practice.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got my 34HS420 (precursor to the 970) about 2-3 years ago. I had cut my calibration teeth on a Samsung 27" ED/HD set from '02. I was amazed with the improvement in PQ after calibrating the Sammy - watched all my dvds again because it felt like a new tv. It was only natural that after getting the 34" Sony I would also calibrate it. I was very active here at AVS and another forum and knew all about using the "Pro" or custom modes. Because of my prior experience I had actually committed to suffering through the "getting used to it" (darker but more accurate settings) exercise and decided it was OK, but I did adjust brightness a bit higher.
> 
> 
> After about 6 months into my 34" Sony I decided to re-calibrate and I chose to give Standard a try. What a difference! This mode seemed to have all the "goodness" of Pro but my viewing was much more enjoyable. I alslo found myself to be a rebel when it came to edge enhancement (EE - Sony calls it ClearEdge). While it seemed all the more experienced forum members considered ClearEdge at "OFF" the only acceptable setting, I found that I enjoyed it at "LOW," or maybe even "Medium." So now I felt guilty for watching in unacceptable modes. So I studied alot and read through the entire Sony Service Codes thread. I even PMed some of the major players in that thread. Incredibly, I learned that I was not alone, and that one of the most respected posters enjoyed both Standard mode and ClearEdge on at a "LOW" setting. Well, I felt exonerated. I studied more, and learned loads about the differences between these picture modes (Pro, Standard, etc), especially their SM values.
> 
> 
> Lesson Learned? "To each his own." It's your tv and you get to set it however you like. And whatever you set it at is "right." (so long as you don't shorten tube life with contrast set too high). What you learned in the Display Calibration section is pretty much correct - that we are all used to oversaturated, overly bright pictures. So settings more compliant with NTSC standards will seem way to dark. One can get used to viewing that way but that doesn't necessarily translate to an enjoyable viewing experience. Thankfully Sony has offered loads of options and modes to suit each of our various preferences.
> 
> 
> NOTE: You may already know this, but the 970 has a whole different scale to its user menu settings than the other sets. On my 34HS420 and most other Sonys before the 970, the tic mark bar that you see when turning say contrast or brightness up or down only goes to 62 tics, while your 970 goes to 100 tics. I've seen folks with 970s who have copied other's settings going nuts trying to watch their sets with contrast at 35 or brightness at 44. Obviously, with 100 tics, your settings will be much higher.
> 
> 
> Ghosting - I believe you indicated that the shift to "Standard" is what brought on the ghosting? So you're going to have to do some work within Standard to mitigate the ghosting while retaining the enjoyment of viewing in this picture mode. There are many, many SM settings that might be helpful to you in mitigating the ghosting. Some level of persistence (I believe that's what it's called when the lit phosphors retain their presence for a bit) is normal with crts, especially an interlaced tube. On darker scenes with bright portions and movement going on, there's going to be some level of "ghosting" apparent. Excessive ghosting is another matter. In your shift to Standard you have brought in more EE (edge enhancement from within the SM) than when in Pro. You don't need to go in and turn it all off, but you may need to modify EE. This new picture mode also includes added color saturation and higher contrast. From my experience, ghosting can be somewhat reduced by lowering edge enhancement in the various places it's found in the SM, as well as the user menu. I don't mean turning it off, just making adjustments. It's also needful to get contrast (Picture) just right, actually called "white level," and brightness, which is "black level," as I'm sure you know from your calibration disc. You can do a search for whilte level or contrast in the Sony Service Codes thread to really dig into it and learn where those settings are in the SM. I found one particularly interesting setting called SYSM, which adjusts overall sharpness (a form of edge enhancement). The values range from 0-3, with 3 being the softest. Modifying this setting to 2 gave me an acceptable level of EE w/o over doing it - and this might have some effect on ghosting. Also study white and black level, and then go into some trial and error adjusting in your user menu. You may also have to try adjustments to color saturation. There are SM settings for how hard Red, Green and Blue are "driven." The Sony Service Codes thread can help here too. Finally, there's greyscale (actually the Sony Service Codes thread will tell you to work that real early in the process). I have not attempted to adjust greyscale but KenTech offers some ideas that don't seem too hard, and this may also help with ghosting.
> 
> 
> Of course, a good calibrator can do all of this for you for about $350 for one input and around $100 for each additional input. When I get the funds I will get this done, but that may take awhile. Be sure to do your homework regarding locating a good calibrator. You can go to the ISF web site and enter your zip code to locate ISF trained calibrators in your area. You can slo get good "word of mouth" recommendations here in the Display Calibration section of AVS.
> 
> 
> Bias Lighting - I have found it invaluable to add bias lighting to my home theater. This is a light, guaged to the proper "temperature" that illuminates the wall behind the tv. It is especially useful for viewing in darkened conditions. Our eyes strain hard watching a bright object iin dark conditions. Illuminating the wall behind the tv with a properly calibrated bias light takes all that strain off and allows us to relax while viewing. It makes colors jump out at you and it really helps viewing a set consistent with NTSC standards, which otherwise seems too dark. Take a look at the cinemaquestinc.com website to learn about bias lighting. Those here at AVS that have employed bias lighting have sung the praises of the Ideal-Lume backlighting.
> 
> 
> I bet you can get your ghosting under control with your level of experience, but time is money and it may be less expensive in the long run to pay someone to do it.
> 
> 
> The usual warning - Please record all SM values of those settings you intend to adjust, before you make adjustments. Even if you are just playing around. Make one change at a time so you know which one(s) did the trick. It's a slow process. I love it.
> 
> 
> Best of Luck!



Wow, thanks for the input. It's these kind of observations that are invaluable to an intermediate tweaker like myself. I've been looking through the Sony service code thread you mentioned above and actually printed off around 40 pages of information from the first few pages and use them as good bathroom/office reading. I really want to study up on the service menu and have a somewhat good idea of what I'm doing.


As I was going through the thread, I noticed there was not much mention of the newer 970. While I imagine the service menu is generally the same, I can imagine some small variations from older sets. Any info on your service menu tinkering would be much appreciated. For starters the given button sequence to access the service menu (volume +, display, 5, power) does not work with my TV. I've tried to press the buttons at the same time, delayed, and every other which way, but I cannot access the menu. I realize this is getting into a specific conversation about the service menu, so if you would like to discuss this over PM or in the calibration forum, that's totally understandable.


I'm going to do some reading up on the service mode and try to get any geometry and various other problems taken care of first so that once calibrate the picture with the DVD, I can know I have taken the appropriate step beforehand to give myself the best picture. This might take awhile, but small and steady actions should give me a great final result. Thanks again for your help, and I'm more then happy to hear anything you have to say on the matter.


----------



## dietcokefiend

Through the service menu, how well can one correct the gun alignment, then bent edges, and the warped 4:3 bars? Do you have access to all the standard settings (with full range of scale) like you might find on a computer crt to really hone it in? While the overall picture is very nice in store, the color separation along with severely tilted sides 2-3" in really make me want to step back before making the purchase.


Now if the service menu can bring all of these items in alignment, I would feel much better about it. If it is really limited with a very narrow adjustment scale, I would want to find this out before I made the purchase


----------



## cvasquez311

My XBR970 has a slight problem the top corner image is bowed downard slightly and the bottom corners are bowed up slightly. I know about the Sony Service Menu, which settings is supposed to correct this? I tried using the VCEN and VPIN settings and they bow the center of the image, I want to try and bow just the top and bottom corners. Thanks!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedah Doma* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Wow, thanks for the input. It's these kind of observations that are invaluable to an intermediate tweaker like myself. I've been looking through the Sony service code thread you mentioned above and actually printed off around 40 pages of information from the first few pages and use them as good bathroom/office reading. I really want to study up on the service menu and have a somewhat good idea of what I'm doing.



You're very welcome.










I find the Sony Service Codes thread good reading also, but I have to be in the right mood to dig into it. I'll have to try it in the can.



> Quote:
> As I was going through the thread, I noticed there was not much mention of the newer 970. While I imagine the service menu is generally the same, I can imagine some small variations from older sets. Any info on your service menu tinkering would be much appreciated. For starters the given button sequence to access the service menu (volume +, display, 5, power) does not work with my TV. I've tried to press the buttons at the same time, delayed, and every other which way, but I cannot access the menu. I realize this is getting into a specific conversation about the service menu, so if you would like to discuss this over PM or in the calibration forum, that's totally understandable.



The access code you've indicated is not what I have. I hit keys on the remote in this order to access the SM (with the tv off):


1) Display

2) 5

3) Vol+

4) Power On


This works for me. You need to press these keys in order and within one second of the last key. Give it a try. First, please go back to my last post and re-read the warnings.



> Quote:
> I'm going to do some reading up on the service mode and try to get any geometry and various other problems taken care of first so that once calibrate the picture with the DVD, I can know I have taken the appropriate step beforehand to give myself the best picture. This might take awhile, but small and steady actions should give me a great final result. Thanks again for your help, and I'm more then happy to hear anything you have to say on the matter.



Service Menu Adjustments - It's good to start slowly. I started with adjusting overscan, red push, pincusion (when in SD mode with the pillarboxes on the sides, the vertical lines for the pillarboxes were bowed outward slightly, which is actually a barrel effect but is fixed with the pincushion adjustments) and Sharpness in the user menu and the SM.


Make a short list of items you'd like to work in the SM and then send me a PM and we can get started. I'll also need to know your current settings. I know you use the Standard picture mode, but I need the rest (e.g. Picture, Brightness, etc) including Color Temp, ClearEdge, DRC, etc. Sorry is you've posted these already.


Cheers!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dietcokefiend* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Through the service menu, how well can one correct the gun alignment, then bent edges, and the warped 4:3 bars? Do you have access to all the standard settings (with full range of scale) like you might find on a computer crt to really hone it in? While the overall picture is very nice in store, the color separation along with severely tilted sides 2-3" in really make me want to step back before making the purchase.
> 
> 
> Now if the service menu can bring all of these items in alignment, I would feel much better about it. If it is really limited with a very narrow adjustment scale, I would want to find this out before I made the purchase



I'm unaware of any adjustments that can be made to the gun alignment.


Bent edges and warped bars can be adjusted if it's the vertical that's of concern. Horizontal linearity requires application and adjustment of magnets on the backside of the tube and is only done by trained technicians. These tvs are not like computer displays where there's pretty easy to use software controls for making adjustments. The SM is very extensive but there's no user interface to speak of. It sounds like the warped 4:3 bars lines can be adjusted. The bent edges - so long as the bending is in the vertical you're OK. You can also adjust tilted or slanted vertical lines.


The SM settings for working these problems can be found in these settings: VPIN, MPIN, PIN, VCEN, VLIN (I believe that's its name), VBOW and LBOW. There may be others. Try these and see how it goes.


Please be extra sure to record on paper all values of all settings you intend to adjust, before you do so. Otherwise your ability to return to current settings will be much harder. You can't just copy other's settings because each set is unique.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cvasquez311* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My XBR970 has a slight problem the top corner image is bowed downard slightly and the bottom corners are bowed up slightly. I know about the Sony Service Menu, which settings is supposed to correct this? I tried using the VCEN and VPIN settings and they bow the center of the image, I want to try and bow just the top and bottom corners. Thanks!



It sounds as if your bending is along the horizontal axis? If so, this requires a trained technician and the use of magnets placed on the backside of the tube.


But you can try some other settings like these: MPIN, PIN, VLIN (I believe that's its name), VBOW and LBOW.


Good Luck


----------



## Jedah Doma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You're very welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find the Sony Service Codes thread good reading also, but I have to be in the right mood to dig into it. I'll have to try it in the can.
> 
> 
> 
> The access code you've indicated is not what I have. I hit keys on the remote in this order to access the SM (with the tv off):
> 
> 
> 1) Display
> 
> 2) 5
> 
> 3) Vol+
> 
> 4) Power On
> 
> 
> This works for me. You need to press these keys in order and within one second of the last key. Give it a try. First, please go back to my last post and re-read the warnings.
> 
> 
> 
> Service Menu Adjustments - It's good to start slowly. I started with adjusting overscan, red push, pincusion (when in SD mode with the pillarboxes on the sides, the vertical lines for the pillarboxes were bowed outward slightly, which is actually a barrel effect but is fixed with the pincushion adjustments) and Sharpness in the user menu and the SM.
> 
> 
> Make a short list of items you'd like to work in the SM and then send me a PM and we can get started. I'll also need to know your current settings. I know you use the Standard picture mode, but I need the rest (e.g. Picture, Brightness, etc) including Color Temp, ClearEdge, DRC, etc. Sorry is you've posted these already.
> 
> 
> Cheers!



For some reason it doesn't work with that combination of buttons. I've tried them in that order, different orders, every which way and it never comes on. My TV seems to be cursed. Any other tips to get into the SM?


As far as my setting go, here they are:


Picture - 68

Brightness - 49

Color - 35

Hue - 0

Sharpness - 25

Coloe Temp - Neutral

Clearegde - None

DRC - Interlaced (most of the time)

Monitor setting


The only thing that needs work is the position of the screen in widescreen. It is a little too far to the right. Other then that there's nothing I can see, but that means nothing as there could be many things I could do to improve the picture. That's about it. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedah Doma* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For some reason it doesn't work with that combination of buttons. I've tried them in that order, different orders, every which way and it never comes on. My TV seems to be cursed. Any other tips to get into the SM?
> 
> 
> As far as my setting go, here they are:
> 
> 
> Picture - 68
> 
> Brightness - 49
> 
> Color - 35
> 
> Hue - 0
> 
> Sharpness - 25
> 
> Coloe Temp - Neutral
> 
> Clearegde - None
> 
> DRC - Interlaced (most of the time)
> 
> Monitor setting
> 
> 
> The only thing that needs work is the position of the screen in widescreen. It is a little too far to the right. Other then that there's nothing I can see, but that means nothing as there could be many things I could do to improve the picture. That's about it. Thanks again for your help.



That's just strange. I'm sorry you are having such trouble. Are you hitting each button within one second of the next one? I'm sure you must be.


FWIW, here's my settings for HD as calibrated with Avia. But keep in mind that I have the ticker with 62 ticks, so 31 is my midpoint:


Picture Mode - Standard

Picture - 39

Brightness - 49

Color - 35

Hue - 31 (midpoint)

Sharpness - 28

Color Temp - Neutral

Clearegde - LOW

DRC - Interlaced (most of the time)


In the SM I have adjusted for red push, overscan, color, barrel effect with 4:3 pillarboxes, SYSM (sharpness).


Cheers!


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedah Doma* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For some reason it doesn't work with that combination of buttons. I've tried them in that order, different orders, every which way and it never comes on. My TV seems to be cursed. Any other tips to get into the SM?...



Jedah--


Did you program your remote to also control your receiver or your cable box?


I did. And because of this, I always have to press the "TV" button (beneath "Function") before pressing Display - 5 - Volume Up - Power in order to enter Service Mode.


You may want to try pressing "TV" first...


----------



## Jedah Doma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-Bull* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jedah--
> 
> 
> Did you program your remote to also control your receiver or your cable box?
> 
> 
> I did. And because of this, I always have to press the "TV" button (beneath "Function") before pressing Display - 5 - Volume Up - Power in order to enter Service Mode.
> 
> 
> You may want to try pressing "TV" first...




Nope, still no dice. It's so odd. When I start the sequence of buttons (no matter what button I start with) the red light under "TV" goes on. Once I press any other button in combination with the first, the red goes off as if I'm not pressing any buttons. It doesn't matter in what combination, how fast, or how long I hold the buttons, it won't go into serivce mode.


I'm just perplexed. I've tried the three and four button combinations and no go. Has anyone else had this problem or can see where I'm going wrong? Thanks in advance.


----------



## G-Bull

You mentioned a "combination" of buttons. It's not a combination, per se, but a sequence. You don't have to press-and-hold any of the buttons, and you don't have to press the next button while you're still pressing the previous button. You just have to press each button once, in the proper order, within about a second of each other.


And turn the TV off first... when you press the fourth button ("Power") the TV should turn on and be in the service menu (and you'll know it's in the service menu because there will be words and numbers and such on the screen).


I remember reading a post a month or two ago from somebody that couldn't get into the SM no matter what he did. So he called a service tech who also couldn't get into the SM. I don't know what he ended up doing about it...


----------



## Jedah Doma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-Bull* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You mentioned a "combination" of buttons. It's not a combination, per se, but a sequence. You don't have to press-and-hold any of the buttons, and you don't have to press the next button while you're still pressing the previous button. You just have to press each button once, in the proper order, within about a second of each other.
> 
> 
> And turn the TV off first... when you press the fourth button ("Power") the TV should turn on and be in the service menu (and you'll know it's in the service menu because there will be words and numbers and such on the screen).
> 
> 
> I remember reading a post a month or two ago from somebody that couldn't get into the SM no matter what he did. So he called a service tech who also couldn't get into the SM. I don't know what he ended up doing about it...



Well holy crap, that worked! I just pressed them in sequence and BAM, there was the service menu. Man, thanks for cracking the code on that one. That was frustrating as could be.


----------



## Jessster

I have a HUGE problem, I was in the service menu and changed some settings-just the settings that were posted previously and all of a sudden the screen goes to black with a white grid and theres an extremely loud tone. Nothing works now, tried unplugging for about five minutes and still does it. Also went back to the service menu pressed 8 to reset, the tv turned off and back on but didnt fix anything. Does anybody have a clue what is going on here? I didnt press 7 or 9 and the only things I changed were RYR, RYB, GYR, GYB, SBRT, VPOS, VSIZ, HPOS, HSIZ. ANY help would be greatly appreciated. Really suck too because the picture was looking great!


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jessster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a HUGE problem, I was in the service menu and changed some settings-just the settings that were posted previously and all of a sudden the screen goes to black with a white grid and theres an extremely loud tone. Nothing works now, tried unplugging for about five minutes and still does it. Also went back to the service menu pressed 8 to reset, the tv turned off and back on but didnt fix anything. Does anybody have a clue what is going on here? I didnt press 7 or 9 and the only things I changed were RYR, RYB, GYR, GYB, SBRT, VPOS, VSIZ, HPOS, HSIZ. ANY help would be greatly appreciated. Really suck too because the picture was looking great!



Your answer can be found in the THE SONY SERVICE CODES thread. I recommend reading that thread, although it is quite long, there's TONS of good info in there. Here's what KenTech had to say about your problem:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KenTech* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Easy. You have inadvertently invoked one of the internal test patterns. You just have to shut it off.
> 
> 
> You didn't say if you have turned off the set, but go back to service mode, and step backwards to group QM, then go to #1-PATN. You want to set this parameter to ZERO, which will turn off the pattern generator and restore your set to normal. WRITE the setting to preserve it.


----------



## lazerfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> These picture modes are not the same when the user menu values are the same. Each one has very different values in the SM as well as the user menu. This poster is not necessarily oriented towards torch mode, just something more comfortable to him than Pro properly calibrated.
> 
> 
> The calibration dvds are extremely valuable in getting one's set somewhat consistent with NTSC standards. Once calibrated then the user can adjust to taste. Without performing a proper calibration the viewer has no way of knowing if his set is anywhere close to what a director intended, as they work from standards.




I have my 34HS420 calibrated in the Pro mode also. I used Digital Video Essentials to calibrate the tv. I also have the old Avia dvd. I use the tv to watch HD dvd's as well as standard dvds and laserdiscs.

The Pro mode really does give a softer picture than the other modes. I'm sure this has a lot to do with VSM being turned off ect.

The tv also has the issue of black crush via the HDMI input so when that input is used, one must turn the brightness up to help compensate for the crush.

At the moment, I simply put the Pro Mode back into its factory setting and turned the brightness up 5 clicks. The picture is less dull this way versus my calibrated pro mode.

But, I think I will try my luck in Standard. justsc's info on his tv seems pretty valid and I think I will try my luck with Digital Video Essentials again tonight.

One good point about Pro Mode...it does eliminate greatly, any noise in the picture, or grain. It seems to smooth this right out, but the picture is bland as a tradeoff.


----------



## Jessster

G-Bull Thank YOU! I looked in that thread last night but must have looked over it. Everything is good now, thanks again!


----------



## papi34

I just used the AVIA Calibration DVD for the first time tonight. Going into it, I was a bit cynical that I'd see any real difference since I was so happy with my picture with the Standard Picture Mode setting. Boy was I wrong. The biggest difference was in the blacks after calibration. My factory default Brightness was way too low. Now I see so much more detail and shades of blackI still can't get over it. My settings ended up being:


55 Picture

77 Brightness

50 Color

R3 Hue

44 Sharpness


I also have Color Temp set to Neutral and Clear Edge set to Low


----------



## Jedah Doma

Alright, I have a quick question. I have a PS2 with a few games like use the Guncon light gun. I've been hearing that you can't play Guncon games on HD sets but that some CRTs will work. Does the 970 work by some odd configuration? I tried getting it to work, but it was no dice. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## justinblair2

Hey guys, i just tweaked some stuff in my service menu to adjust the overscan and center the picture, i was doin this because my tv was cuttin out some stuff on my 360 *1080I*..i got everything looking good for game , but the problem is while watching a movie the 360 down converts to 480P and now my settings are no good

Any suggestion??


----------



## vazel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justinblair2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys, i just tweaked some stuff in my service menu to adjust the overscan and center the picture, i was doin this because my tv was cuttin out some stuff on my 360 *1080I*..i got everything looking good for game , but the problem is while watching a movie the 360 down converts to 480P and now my settings are no good
> 
> Any suggestion??



I had this problem. I centered the picture for one resolution but then another resolution was off centered. I used SCRL in 2170D-1 which moves the picture vertically on a per resolution/input basis and there are settings in MID2 that move the picture horizontally and vertically on a per resolution/input basis.


----------



## justinblair2

Thanks vaz, but im still really not sure what to do here. I should pop in a movie *makes the 360 go 420P* and then try and center the picture per that resolution? If anyone knows the names of the settings that would be a great help.


----------



## hdtv_crazy

I was fooling around calibrating my new Westinghouse LCD while it was next to my 970. Lord of the Rings was on TNT HD in 1080i on both sets and I noticed that there was much more detail on the LCD. Close up shots showing facial hair, beads of sweat, and clothing textures where much crisper on the LCD. On the 970, I am using "Standard Mode" with "Medium Edge Enhancement" and my DRC selection was not available. Adjusting the Sony's main menu options didn't show any improvement.


I was wondering since my 970's native resolution was 1080i and my LCD was down converting the 1080i signal to 1366x768, Shouldn't the Sony be sharper? Is this something to do with the tube vs LCD technology or perhaps the tuners having different DRC capabilites?


----------



## jameasson

hi,

i got the xbr970 recently

and adjusted the horizontal and vertical service menu settings so the whole screen fits perfectly. but when i pop on my xbox 360 on the bottom of the screen theres a verry small portion (probally 1/2 inch) that i can see the picture but its blurry when i move my character. is there a setting in the service menu where i can correct this or any recommendations?

thanks in advance

james


----------



## Xaroe

What HDMI ver is this tv.. 1.1, or 1.2?


----------



## Jedah Doma

Alright, here's a question I'd like to see someone crack.


I have been trying to get some Guncon 2 games working (lightgun game). I have a box that allows me to hook the Guncon 2 into a standard composite video out source so I know it's not that. I've tired hooking my PS2 up by component, s-video, and composite, but still nothing. I then try to change the DRC setting, thinking this might help, again it still doesn't work. I've tried it all folks and I'm at my wits end. It's a CRT for crying out lous, it should work somehow.


Here's my question, is there anyway to have the TV display the game in it's native 480? Does this have to do with the DRC and can it be turned off? I know this should work but it's just not working like it should. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## vazel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtv_crazy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was fooling around calibrating my new Westinghouse LCD while it was next to my 970. Lord of the Rings was on TNT HD in 1080i on both sets and I noticed that there was much more detail on the LCD. Close up shots showing facial hair, beads of sweat, and clothing textures where much crisper on the LCD. On the 970, I am using "Standard Mode" with "Medium Edge Enhancement" and my DRC selection was not available. Adjusting the Sony's main menu options didn't show any improvement.
> 
> 
> I was wondering since my 970's native resolution was 1080i and my LCD was down converting the 1080i signal to 1366x768, Shouldn't the Sony be sharper? Is this something to do with the tube vs LCD technology or perhaps the tuners having different DRC capabilites?



The actual resolution your 970 resolves on screen is 853x1080i.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedah Doma* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Alright, here's a question I'd like to see someone crack.
> 
> 
> I have been trying to get some Guncon 2 games working (lightgun game). I have a box that allows me to hook the Guncon 2 into a standard composite video out source so I know it's not that. I've tired hooking my PS2 up by component, s-video, and composite, but still nothing. I then try to change the DRC setting, thinking this might help, again it still doesn't work. I've tried it all folks and I'm at my wits end. It's a CRT for crying out lous, it should work somehow.
> 
> 
> Here's my question, is there anyway to have the TV display the game in it's native 480? Does this have to do with the DRC and can it be turned off? I know this should work but it's just not working like it should. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



For 480i when setting DRC to interlaced it upconverts to 960i and when setting to progressive it de-interlaces to 480p.


----------



## Jedah Doma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vazel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The actual resolution your 970 resolves on screen is 853x1080i. With the vertical 1080i lines that would still be 921,240 pixels but if you believe what some people say about interlaced in that it vibrates then a lot of detail is lost in the vertical 1080i lines.For 480i when setting DRC to interlaced it upconverts to 960i and when setting to progressive it de-interlaces to 480p.



So is there anyway to set it to display 480i for the lightgun games? Even something as detailed as going in the SM to turn it on or off?


----------



## vazel

I don't believe so...


----------



## Jedah Doma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vazel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't believe so...













Well, thanks anyway.


----------



## hdtv_crazy

Thanks Vazel,


I looked up some other posts on 853x1080i and I think i understand now. I guess I would have never thought the 970 image lacked detail if I didn't have an another TV right next to it. If I turn the sharpness all the way down on the LCD, it looks worse than the 970. However, there still seems to be more detail in the 1080i picture on the LCD with the sharpness at about 30 percent, not just enhanced or exaggerated edges from too much sharpness. So I wasn't sure if there was another setting on the 970 that was softening the image.


----------



## jameasson

xaroe, its version 1.2


----------



## jeffsiler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameasson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hi,
> 
> i got the xbr970 recently
> 
> and adjusted the horizontal and vertical service menu settings so the whole screen fits perfectly. but when i pop on my xbox 360 on the bottom of the screen theres a verry small portion (probally 1/2 inch) that i can see the picture but its blurry when i move my character. is there a setting in the service menu where i can correct this or any recommendations?
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> james



I'm considering buying an 34XBR970. Primary usage will be xbox 360. Please let me know if you find a solution to this.


Are you outputting 1080i with the component cables?


Thanks,


Jeff


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jameasson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hi,
> 
> i got the xbr970 recently
> 
> and adjusted the horizontal and vertical service menu settings so the whole screen fits perfectly. but when i pop on my xbox 360 on the bottom of the screen theres a verry small portion (probally 1/2 inch) that i can see the picture but its blurry when i move my character. is there a setting in the service menu where i can correct this or any recommendations?
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> james



What are you sending the tv from the xbox?


I assume you adjusted the SM on the 970 for the widescreen HD format? So, if you are outputting 1080i widescreen from the xbox it "should" line up. If you are outputting something different from the xbox that's another matter.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedah Doma* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, thanks anyway.



As far as I know, there's no way to display 480i on this set.


----------



## jameasson

Originally Posted by jameasson

hi,

i got the xbr970 recently

and adjusted the horizontal and vertical service menu settings so the whole screen fits perfectly. but when i pop on my xbox 360 on the bottom of the screen theres a verry small portion (probally 1/2 inch) that i can see the picture but its blurry when i move my character. is there a setting in the service menu where i can correct this or any recommendations?

thanks in advance

james




I'm considering buying an 34XBR970. Primary usage will be xbox 360. Please let me know if you find a solution to this.


Are you outputting 1080i with the component cables?


Thanks,


Jeff


What are you sending the tv from the xbox?


I assume you adjusted the SM on the 970 for the widescreen HD format? So, if you are outputting 1080i widescreen from the xbox it "should" line up. If you are outputting something different from the xbox that's another matter.


hi,

i am using the monster component cables w/ fiber optic for sound to hook up my xbox 360 to my tv, and yes i am using 1080i on my xbox 360. .. i have fooled around with the service menu in the past and i hope i did not mess anything up. what do u suggest i change in the service menu for this?

thanks again

-james


----------



## jameasson

"I assume you adjusted the SM on the 970 for the widescreen HD format? "


acually now that i think about it, i do not recall doing that, is it hard?


----------



## justsc

Some folks find that when they adjust the picture to "fit," that they've adjusted the 4:3 picture and that ends-up screwing up the widescreen HD picture.


There are certain settings for adjusting picture size for the 4:3 picture and others for the widescreen 1080i and 720p screen.


Take a look at the spreadsheet just uploaded to the Sony Service Codes thread by DSperber. This is exhaustive for the SM settings for the KD-34XBR960 and should have some application to the 970.


----------



## jameasson

i am looking for a .XLS viewer to view that file. jeffsiler if you buy this tv for the 360, it has an AMAZING picture when configured properly. the bottom of the screen is not really noticable unless u look at it and i did not have the problem until i configured the screen from the SM so i could see everything... i want the complete screen 100% PERFECT for the next generation gaming experiance! hope to see you on live soon
 






justsc thanks for the spread sheet i will be looking forward to putting your advice into action










ill update ya all when i try and fix this issue

-james


----------



## lkeitht

We recently purchased a 970. While hooking up cables, I noticed a small flap on the back, between the rf input and the hdmi input. It's labeled "service only". If you lift the flap, it appears to be a usb or another hdmi port, I can't tell which while looking at it with a mirror and a flash light. I've searched, but can't find any mention of this. Any idea what this is for?


Keith


----------



## julio388

sony 34xbr970 no longer available at sony style .com. curently unavailable at this time. This means no longer in production and discontinued. next year early two new widescreen models.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lkeitht* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We recently purchased a 970. While hooking up cables, I noticed a small flap on the back, between the rf input and the hdmi input. It's labeled "service only". If you lift the flap, it appears to be a usb or another hdmi port, I can't tell which while looking at it with a mirror and a flash light. I've searched, but can't find any mention of this. Any idea what this is for?
> 
> 
> Keith



I imagine it's just what it says. This gives service techs the means to upload firmware upgrades and the like. It may also be there for new features planned for the future. I've seen some cable boxes with USB and FireWire ports for future use as well.


----------



## lkeitht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I imagine it's just what it says. This gives service techs the means to upload firmware upgrades and the like. It may also be there for new features planned for the future. I've seen some cable boxes with USB and FireWire ports for future use as well.



Here's what I don't understand... On this forum, there are tons of pages of stuff on the service menu, but nothing on the service port. Just seems wierd that so many people are using / curious about the service menu, but there seems to be no interest in the service port.


I'll probably order a service manual, maybe it will provide some information about the service port.


Keith


----------



## noknot

I'm new to this forum and am thinking about buying the 970 tv because i really like a tube vs. lcd. I primarily watch tv (sports and shows) and not movies an am concerned about viewing 4:3 on this tv in a full screen mode and having it not in proportion. Does anyone have experince with this. If I have to watch cable tv using a format that looks like a 27inch tv, it's probably not worth it. Any help or suggestions would be a big help. The picture looks great on it. Thanks.


----------



## papi34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *noknot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm new to this forum and am thinking about buying the 970 tv because i really like a tube vs. lcd. I primarily watch tv (sports and shows) and not movies an am concerned about viewing 4:3 on this tv in a full screen mode and having it not in proportion. Does anyone have experince with this. If I have to watch cable tv using a format that looks like a 27inch tv, it's probably not worth it. Any help or suggestions would be a big help. The picture looks great on it. Thanks.



a) you might end up utilizing the full screen more than you think with HD broadcasts. Most everything I watch (sports and shows) is in HD. Check with your cable provider. For instance, Cablevision in my area offers:


700 Hi-Def On Demand

701 INHD

702 CBS HD

704 NBC HD

705 FOX HD

707 ABC HD

709 My9 HD

711 CW HD

713 Thirteen HD

715 YES HD

720 MSG HD

721 WLIW Digital

725 FSN NY HD

730 INHD2/SportsNet NY HD

736 ESPN HD

737 TNT in HD

740 Starz HD

744 Universal HD

750 HBO HD

760 Showtime HD

770 Cinemax HD

780 The Movie Channel HD


b) With Standard Definition (480i/480p) Sources, Wide Zoom is not bad: it enlarges the center portion of the 4:3 picture proportionately, while the left and right edges of the screen are stretched to fill the screen


----------



## vazel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *noknot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm new to this forum and am thinking about buying the 970 tv because i really like a tube vs. lcd. I primarily watch tv (sports and shows) and not movies an am concerned about viewing 4:3 on this tv in a full screen mode and having it not in proportion. Does anyone have experince with this. If I have to watch cable tv using a format that looks like a 27inch tv, it's probably not worth it. Any help or suggestions would be a big help. The picture looks great on it. Thanks.



Watching 4:3 TV in zoom mode isn't bad. The only thing that reminds me that I'm watching zoomed is text being chopped off.


----------



## justinblair2

Could Someone please tell me how to adjust the horizontal picture on a per input \\ resolution basis * i've looked over the spread sheets and still cant find anything that works. It will look great while playing xbox when i go back to viewing normal tv the sides will be chopped off, etc etc. I got the vertical dialed in, i just need to fix horizontal.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

any major problems with this tv? i posted on the older model fourm, and mistakenly thought that was the newer one, and i know some have power issues with that model.


any with this? if not, its a deffently buy


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *julio388* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> sony 34xbr970 no longer available at sony style .com. curently unavailable at this time. This means no longer in production and discontinued. next year early two new widescreen models.



i got the same thing but it looks like it's back today and you can still get free shipping and a 5 year service plan for $99


----------



## G-Bull

Does anybody know what the chassis number or chassis model number is for the 34XBR970?


TIA


----------



## Reeltrooper

Hi, I'm new to this forum and wanted to say thanks to all for the info in the last 26 pages. I just purchased the 970 and like it very much.










I'm just wondering if anyone has hooked up the new Playstaion 3 to their 970 yet?

Does it look great? What about connections and settings?


Thanks for any input as I'm looking to put these 2 pieces of gear together soon!


Sincerely,

B.


----------



## justsc

I'm hoping this gets some good responses. In fact, you might consider making it a new thread unto itself.


Cheers!


----------



## liquidplatinum

I have a question that has probably already been answered, but I don't have the time to look through all of the posts.


I just hooked up my XBOX 360 to my 970 with some Monster GLX360 component cables and I popped in Gears of War. When I hit the "DISPLAY" button on the remote it says "480p". How do I switch to 720p or 1080i? I know this is a stupid question but I thought there might be something wrong with either the XBOX or the TV (which is brand new). Thank you for any answers. I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidplatinum* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a question that has probably already been answered, but I don't have the time to look through all of the posts.
> 
> 
> I just hooked up my XBOX 360 to my 970 with some Monster GLX360 component cables and I popped in Gears of War. When I hit the "DISPLAY" button on the remote it says "480p". How do I switch to 720p or 1080i? I know this is a stupid question but I thought there might be something wrong with either the XBOX or the TV (which is brand new). Thank you for any answers. I would greatly appreciate it.



When you press "display" and it shows a resolution (such as 480p), that tells you the kind of signal that the TV is receiving through an input. In this case, your TV is telling you that the xbox is giving it a 480p signal.


Thus, your problem probably has to do with the xbox, and not the TV. I think there's likely a way to set up the xbox so it transmits 720p or 1080i (whichever you prefer) to the TV, but I don't know how, exactly. If you can't figure it out with the xbox instruction manual, head on over to the "xbox area" of the "home theater gaming" forum.


----------



## liquidplatinum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-Bull* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When you press "display" and it shows a resolution (such as 480p), that tells you the kind of signal that the TV is receiving through an input. In this case, your TV is telling you that the xbox is giving it a 480p signal.
> 
> 
> Thus, your problem probably has to do with the xbox, and not the TV. I think there's likely a way to set up the xbox so it transmits 720p or 1080i (whichever you prefer) to the TV, but I don't know how, exactly. If you can't figure it out with the xbox instruction manual, head on over to the "xbox area" of the "home theater gaming" forum.





Thanks. I appreciate the response. I completely forgot about the system menu on the XBOX 360. All you have to do is go into the menu and switch the format to 1080i, 720p or 1080p. Nothing like just playing around with stuff until you figure it out


----------



## Bombero

Hello Guys & Gals,


I just bought this awesome T.V. after returning the Samsung 32" LCD.

The Samsung's PQ wasn't getting it done.So I went back to the Tube.

And oh boy..... This Sony 970 is simply unbelievable! The clarity is out of

this world. I purchased the T.V.s from Circuit City.I went ahead and grabbed

the near ($300 5 year extended warranty from Circuit City ). Complete coverage meaning if there is any problems I get a brand new t.v. No questions asked.


Now,back to my reason for posting.The t.v. makes a noticable ( transformer thump/sound ) when turning the t.v. on for the first time after being off for a while.


Does anyone else hear this sound ? Is this normal ?


Thanks in advance for your replies.


Bombero


----------



## elrechazao

I've searched this forum a bit before asking...how do I get into the SM on my 970 and adjust overscan?


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bombero* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello Guys & Gals,
> 
> 
> I just bought this awesome T.V. after returning the Samsung 32" LCD.
> 
> The Samsung's PQ wasn't getting it done.So I went back to the Tube.
> 
> And oh boy..... This Sony 970 is simply unbelievable! The clarity is out of
> 
> this world. I purchased the T.V.s from Circuit City.I went ahead and grabbed
> 
> the near ($300 5 year extended warranty from Circuit City ). Complete coverage meaning if there is any problems I get a brand new t.v. No questions asked.
> 
> 
> Now,back to my reason for posting.The t.v. makes a noticable ( transformer thump/sound ) when turning the t.v. on for the first time after being off for a while.
> 
> 
> Does anyone else hear this sound ? Is this normal ?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your replies.
> 
> 
> Bombero



What you're describing is likely the sound of the automatic degauss that the TV does when it's turned on. Yes, my '970 does the same thing. According to the owners' manual, "this is the normal sound that results from the TV automatically degaussing each time it is turned on."


----------



## sivartk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-Bull* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What you're describing is likely the sound of the automatic degauss that the TV does when it's turned on. Yes, my '970 does the same thing. According to the owners' manual, "this is the normal sound that results from the TV automatically degaussing each time it is turned on."



That's a normal sound of many Sony TV's. (I know for sure the WEGA line as my old 36" and my brother's 36" did it).


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elrechazao* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've searched this forum a bit before asking...how do I get into the SM on my 970 and adjust overscan?



This is all in the Sony Service Codes thread. The first post has a table of contents and will point you to the overscan adjustment posts, and post #3 or #4 gives info on accessing the Sm and navigating it with the remote.


----------



## Reeltrooper

Hi all.

I'm still working out the tech end of using this t.v. so please bear with me.

I am using the new Sony Play Station 3 as my new dvd player. I connected the player and t.v. via HDMI. I then ran a cable from the digital audio out on the t.v. to my audio receiver/amp coax imput. Is this the way to go about this? I don't know if the t.v. knows to pass the sound signal out or not or even if I'm using the right kind of cable.

I apologize for my ignorance here.


One other quibble: when checking the drc setting it is greyed out and showing interlaced. Any ideas?


Thanks all,

B.


P.S. The PS3 looks phenomenal on this set. The games (some are 720p native) are eye popping!


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reeltrooper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One other quibble: when checking the drc setting it is greyed out and showing interlaced. Any ideas?



The DRC can only be changed/utilized for standard-definition 480i content.


----------



## Reeltrooper

Thanks G-Bull.










(I don't know if the t.v. knows to pass the sound signal out or not or even if I'm using the right kind of cable.

I apologize for my ignorance here.)


Well I now have a digital coax cable hooked into the digital audio out port and still no sound coming from the receiver/amp and speakers. My next steps I guess are to either try a optical out from the PS3 separate from the tv or go old school with the analog av cable they suppled with the PS3.










An help appreciated,

Thanks all.

B.


----------



## RyanHomsey

I am using a PS3 on this set as well.


The digital out on the TV is to output sound from an over the air antenna.


To get digital out of the PS3 you need to run an optical cable directly from the PS3 to your reciever (im assuming you have no hdmi input/outputs on your reciever) go into the menu... settings... then set the audio to digital optical output... all is good. If you dont have an optical cord, pick one up from monoprice.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reeltrooper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> I'm still working out the tech end of using this t.v. so please bear with me.
> 
> I am using the new Sony Play Station 3 as my new dvd player. I connected the player and t.v. via HDMI. I then ran a cable from the digital audio out on the t.v. to my audio receiver/amp coax imput. Is this the way to go about this? I don't know if the t.v. knows to pass the sound signal out or not or even if I'm using the right kind of cable.
> 
> I apologize for my ignorance here.
> 
> 
> One other quibble: when checking the drc setting it is greyed out and showing interlaced. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Thanks all,
> 
> B.
> 
> 
> P.S. The PS3 looks phenomenal on this set. The games (some are 720p native) are eye popping!


----------



## Reeltrooper

Thank-you Ryan!

I will pick up the optical cable tomorrow. I want you to know that I called Sony about that digital out on the T.V. and 2 different tech support people had no idea about its usage! Amazing. Now I can quit fooling around and have some fun!

Thanks again!

B.


----------



## Ikabob

Does this Sony 970 have a built in HD tuner (like the Samsung 3082)????? Do you recommend this 970???


----------



## Xybots

Hi, new here. Considering getting this tv.


Will this TV actually display 720P? Or does it just upscale it to 1080i?


The sony rep I chatted with says it will indeed display 720p and not upscale it.


But i've been reading confilicting reports of this.



What's the real answer?


----------



## SwiftSweeper

XBR 970 has cable and antenna tuner.


To my knowlege it upconverts 720p to 1080i only.

It displays 480p though.


----------



## papi34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bombero* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> back to my reason for posting.The t.v. makes a noticable ( transformer thump/sound ) when turning the t.v. on for the first time after being off for a while.
> 
> 
> Does anyone else hear this sound ? Is this normal ?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your replies.
> 
> 
> Bombero



yes....normal.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ikabob* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does this Sony 970 have a built in HD tuner (like the Samsung 3082)????? Do you recommend this 970???



Ikabob,


Yes, the 970 has an integrated tuner, like your Samsung set.


I highly recommend this set. It's essentially just like my 34HS420, except this has the tuner built-in.


Are you thinking about getting a 970?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xybots* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, new here. Considering getting this tv.
> 
> 
> Will this TV actually display 720P? Or does it just upscale it to 1080i?
> 
> 
> The sony rep I chatted with says it will indeed display 720p and not upscale it.
> 
> 
> But i've been reading confilicting reports of this.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the real answer?



This is an exceptional tv, but it does not display 720p.


720p gets scaled for display at 1080i.


----------



## Xybots

I just got this set and noticed something on a bright or whitish backgrounds. There are sets of very very thin dark lines running horizontal.


One line is about 3 inches below where the actual image starts on the top of the screen. There is another one about 3 inches up above from where the image starts on the bottom. And there is another about some where in the middle.


They don't look like a row of dead pixels, too small. It's like a tiny gap in the phosphor coating on the screen. Is this normal? Or am I going crazy....


----------



## lastxbr960

That the aperture grill, that is a sign of quality, it is on all sony trinitron tv's and monitors, the larger the screen the more they have usually just 1 or two, usually are not noticeable unless very close and with certain backgrounds.

When I was a salesman, people actually returned there sets for inferior sets because they did not understand.


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lastxbr960* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That the aperture grill, that is a sign of quality, it is on all sony trinitron tv's and monitors, the larger the screen the more they have usually just 1 or two, usually are not noticeable unless very close and with certain backgrounds.
> 
> When I was a salesman, people actually returned there sets for inferior sets because they did not understand.



That's not entirely accurate. The horizontal lines are not the aperture grille - the aperture grille itself appears as vertical lines from the top to the bottom of the screen. The horizontal lines you see are the very thin wires that hold the aperture grille in place so it doesn't shift or sag from left to right (which would adversely impact color purity).


----------



## lastxbr960




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedah Doma* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> First of all a HUGE THANKS to all of the informed members here for giving some invaluable information to those of us less savvy in these sorts of areas.
> 
> 
> Well, this post should serve as good reference and as an indirect answer to your questions. Like you, I've been looking for a set to give me good HD quality while also providing me with a nice non-HD picture.
> 
> 
> I went down to my local Best Buy and Circuit City on a mission last week. I went there to find out how an old 480 signal would look on the newer HD TVs. I've always heard bad things, but I needed to see for myself. For reference I brought my Sega Saturn along, as it's my 2-D beast of choice. I brought along s-video cables (the best video you are going to push out of a Saturn) and two games. One is a 2-D fighter called "Vampire Savior" and the other is a 3-D action game called "Virtual On". I wanted to use both a 2-D and a 3-D game to make sure that I had a good idea what both types of games would look like.
> 
> 
> Weeks before I had my eye on a 30" Samsung Slimfit at Sams. It was much cheaper then any other HD CRT I had seen on the market and it looked nice and had a pretty good HD picture. I came on these forums and heard some pretty decent things about it, but needed to see for myself. So, I went to Best Buy first. After an odd look from the front door security guy in the yellow shirt, I kindly asked if if I could use my Sega Saturn to try out the TVs. He said sure and I went on my merry way. My first stop was the Samsung I was just telling you about. I hooked it up and booted up Vampire Savior. My first impressions were decent at best. While the picture was very bright and colorful, it had some terrible upscanning issues. It looked like a mix of the 2-D pixels and an almost "pastel" like clump of colors. That and when I put the set back to 4:3 there was color bleeding on the side. Plus I noticed some warping issues on the top corner where "press start" appears. I know this can be fixed in service mode, but it was still annoying. I then started up Virtual On and had the same results.
> 
> 
> So I decided to check out a 40" Sony standard definition TV they had a few rows down. I plugged in the Saturn and booted up Vampire Savior agin. It was no surprise that it looked much better then the previous Samsung. Naturally Virtual On looked great too, but this presented a terrible dilemma. Either have a nice HD set with crappy non HD picture, or a standard definition TV with great non HD picture but only an HD tuner with no true HD picture, or buy both and be broke.
> 
> 
> I then gazed upon the Sony KD-34XBR970 34". I had seen this set before, but it was around $1300 when I first saw it. It had gone down in price recently, so I thought what the hell, I'll try it out. I hook up my Saturn and started Vampire Savior. Wow, I was blown away. Even with the crappy store settings, it looked even better then the standard Sony set. Even with the small bit of tweaking I could do, it looked great. Pixels were sharp and defined with nice edge clarity. There was no color bleeding in 4:3 mode either. Needless to say I played it for a good while just screwing around with settings and also tried out Virtual On with just as amazing results. I also went to Circuit City to confirm what I had seen at Best Buy and had the same amazing results.
> 
> 
> I have no idea what the 960 looked like and have no doubt there is some picture difference, but for my money and what I saw, I promptly forgot about the Samsung and am getting ever closer to buying the 970. For my two cents, it looked great whether it was non HD or an HD signal. I am in love.



Ha HA ! Call Security he has a saturn,

I like this story as I use my Saturn and dreamcast with my 960 and it's great with no lag whatsoever from the svideo connection.

Only problem is light games dont work right.

Nice to see others havent thrown away these great ground breaking systems and games.


----------



## Xybots




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-Bull* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's not entirely accurate. The horizontal lines are not the aperture grille - the aperture grille itself appears as vertical lines from the top to the bottom of the screen. The horizontal lines you see are the very thin wires that hold the aperture grille in place so it doesn't shift or sag from left to right (which would adversely impact color purity).




That's what they look like. About the width of a human hair. So that's normal? I'm debating whether I should keep the set and just get a flat panel. It's kind of irking me.


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xybots* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's what they look like. About the width of a human hair. So that's normal? I'm debating whether I should keep the set and just get a flat panel. It's kind of irking me.



Perfectly normal. It's part of your TV, my TV, and every other Sony Trinitron TV or PC monitor ever made.


----------



## Xybots




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-Bull* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Perfectly normal. It's part of your TV, my TV, and every other Sony Trinitron TV or PC monitor ever made.



You're right, I just remember seeing a family members VAIO monitor years ago that had one of these lines.


Might keep it afterall, gonna give it some time. It's just my eyes are now trained on it.


----------



## G-Bull

If you look closely at a flat-panel / fixed-pixel display (LCD, etc), you might notice more things like that - such as an actual grid of fine wires between every pixel, instead of just a couple horizontal wires.


I don't know about you, but I've found that ever since I bought this HDTV, I've become so much more critical of how TV looks. It's like the closer you get to perfection, the tiniest imperfections seem to stand out more.


----------



## Xybots

I decided I'm gonna keep it.


Could someone recommend a cheap (150 or less) but aesthetically pleasing tv stand for the 970?


----------



## SwiftSweeper

I bought IKEA Storemark stand for $79

Their website has it listed for $69.


It is rated 220 pounds and fits well with the TV.


----------



## liquidplatinum

G-Bull, I have an issue:


I have my SA 8300HD connected to my Sony KD-34XBR970 VIA an HDMI cable and was wondering if anyone out there, including you, knows if I would just be better off using Components. I've been reading and reading and I have yet to find a conclusive answer (maybe because there isn't one?!?).


The problem I have is that no matter what input I have my 8300HD set to (HDMI/DVI, Fixed, Upscale 1 or 2, etc) when I turn my STB off and then back on either 30 secs later or later in the day my option to switch between 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, etc goes away and I have to do the whole "Hold Info and Guide together" process. EVERY TIME I turn it off and on.


Cox Communications sent someone out to help but they were clueless.


----------



## Xybots




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SwiftSweeper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I bought IKEA Storemark stand for $79
> 
> Their website has it listed for $69.
> 
> 
> It is rated 220 pounds and fits well with the TV.



found it. Looks good. I live somewhat close to an Ikea too. Thanks.


----------



## liquidplatinum

Also, if anyone knows the best ways to tweak this set, please PM me. I would greatly appreciate it. I was think DVE (the HD version when it's released in Feb???)


----------



## lastxbr960




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-Bull* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's not entirely accurate. The horizontal lines are not the aperture grille - the aperture grille itself appears as vertical lines from the top to the bottom of the screen. The horizontal lines you see are the very thin wires that hold the aperture grille in place so it doesn't shift or sag from left to right (which would adversely impact color purity).



Thanks G bull, I knew that but typed faster than I thought, I stand corrected, they hold the A. grill in place. I use to just call them lines.


----------



## Ikabob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ikabob,
> 
> 
> Yes, the 970 has an integrated tuner, like your Samsung set.
> 
> 
> I highly recommend this set. It's essentially just like my 34HS420, except this has the tuner built-in.
> 
> 
> Are you thinking about getting a 970?




Justsc, I am toying with the idea of getting this TV since from what people are saying CRTs are not going to be available anymore and the CRTs have a better PQ from what I understand. I don't know if I will really get this 970 but ....maybe. What do you think....it is kind of large which my wife does not like. It may be too large for the sunroom. Thanks Justsc.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ikabob* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Justsc, I am toying with the idea of getting this TV since from what people are saying CRTs are not going to be available anymore and the CRTs have a better PQ from what I understand. I don't know if I will really get this 970 but ....maybe. What do you think....it is kind of large which my wife does not like. It may be too large for the sunroom. Thanks Justsc.



My original task was upgrading from my 27" Samsung set in my master bedroom. We have a rather large bedroom, say 20' x 15'. So I had plenty of room to work with.


I had boiled down my choices to three sets, a 30" WS set, a 32" 4:3 set and the 34" Sony. After really checking them out I focused on the 34" set. It's definitely an imposing sight. But just evaluating screen size, 34" was by no means too big. In fact, what I came to learn was just how much of the cinematic experience the extra 4" delivers. You definitely get the feel you're in front of a big screen type tv. Much more so than the 30" sets. The extra 4" made a much bigger (positive) impact than I ever would have thought.


I appreciate your wife's reluctance. It was the same with my wife. But after installing the set and watching it now for 2 years, she prefers to watch the 34" set for all of the good material.


I prefer to sit as close as possible without noticing the scan lines - that puts me at about 4-5 feet back.


I am very pleased with this set. And it has brought my wife and I closer. Used to be that we each had our own preferences about what material to watch. Now, we tend to gravitate to the 34" set and compromise more so we can enjoy the better HD material together.


Long term I hope to put a 60" Sony SXRD set in the family room.


I do highly recommend this set.


----------



## Ikabob

Thank you for the quick reply. I now will start getting serious about getting this set and maybe put it in our bedroom.....I want to get it before they are sold out. Thanks again and HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! Ron


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidplatinum* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> G-Bull, I have an issue:
> 
> 
> I have my SA 8300HD connected to my Sony KD-34XBR970 VIA an HDMI cable and was wondering if anyone out there, including you, knows if I would just be better off using Components. I've been reading and reading and I have yet to find a conclusive answer (maybe because there isn't one?!?).
> 
> 
> The problem I have is that no matter what input I have my 8300HD set to (HDMI/DVI, Fixed, Upscale 1 or 2, etc) when I turn my STB off and then back on either 30 secs later or later in the day my option to switch between 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, etc goes away and I have to do the whole "Hold Info and Guide together" process. EVERY TIME I turn it off and on.
> 
> 
> Cox Communications sent someone out to help but they were clueless.



liquidplatinum, I'm not sure I fully understand what you're asking, so I'll answer as best I can.


As far as using HDMI vs Component cables from the 8300HD, I don't know which is better. I also have a 8300HD cable box, and I use HDMI. I haven't taken the time to do a side-by-side comparison, and all my component inputs are already "in use" by devices that can't use HDMI, anyway. HDMI looks fine to me, so that's what I use.


When I first set up the 8300HD, it upconverted everything to a 1080i output - even SD sources - and that just looked like crap. The TV does a great job at displaying 480i content, it does well with a 720p source and it looks great with content at its native 1080i. So I decided I didn't want the cable box to upconvert anything, and I set it up to pass the signal through to the TV without any upconversion:


In the "settings" menu of the cable box, I have "SET: PICTURE FORMAT" set to "AUTO DVI/HDMI." Then when I go into the "HD Setup Wizard" (by holding INFO and GUIDE simultaneously), I have selected -only- 1080i, 720p, and 480i. I decided against 480p, 480p widescreen, and 480i widescreen. I decided against 480p because if I let the cable box pass 480i content to the TV, I can use the TV's DRC settings to choose progressive or interlaced or cinemotion. You can't use DRC with 480p. And like I said before, this TV is great at displaying 480i - I think it even looks better than my 24" 4:3 SD Wega. And I can't say that about most HDTVs.


So now the cable box doesn't upconvert anything. When I watch NBCHD, the cable box sends a 1080i signal to the TV. ABCHD is 720p, and all the regular SD channels are 480i.


----------



## tcoma

Is there any fix in the service menu for bowing down at all 4 corners? I have a 4 month old 970 which is now frowning top and bottom. Just to be clear the entire screen looks like a person frowning(low in all corners and high in the middle)


Thanks.


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcoma* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there any fix in the service menu for bowing down at all 4 corners? I have a 4 month old 970 which is now frowning top and bottom. Just to be clear the entire screen looks like a person frowning(low in all corners and high in the middle)
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Service menu adjustments should only be made by qualified technicians. You may invalidate your warranty. You may break your TV. You may cost yourself hundreds of dollars in repairs by messing with the wrong setting.


The short answer to your question is, "Yes: VCEN in 2170D-1."


Geometry fixes are quite tricky. When you try to fix just one problem with the geometry settings of the service menu, you'll probably find that you cause a new problem with a different geometry setting. The geometry settings of CRTs seem to be interrelated, so if adjust one thing, you'll throw something else off, so you adjust that, but that throws something else off, and you'll have to spend some time going back and forth between all the settings to make it look right.


Read the THE SONY SERVICE CODES thread before going into the service menu. Yes, it's long. But just about everything you need to know is in there.


This .pdf has good info on the 2170D-1 and 2170D-2 geometry settings. This is a link straight out of the THE SONY SERVICE CODES thread. It's for an older TV, which had "2150D" instead of "2170D" but the names of the codes are the same, and it tells what the codes do (with diagrams).
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...chmentid=42213


----------



## tcoma

Thanks a ton. It's under warranty so I will give sony a call.


----------



## splitimage

..


----------



## noknot

I think this set only has one coax cable input. Does anyone know if this set has to re-scan for stations each time you would switch from standard cable to an OTA antennea using an A/B swithch? Thanks.


----------



## BBS G35

Will this HDTV play Resistance Fall of Man in 480p or 1080i??!!


----------



## SwiftSweeper

I don't have PS3, but I have xbox 360 and my TV handles 720p signal fine.

It takes 720p signal and converts it to 1080i(853x1080 in this tv case). In the end, your resolution should around the same as 720p except it is interlaced.


To my knowlege, PS3 downgrades from 720p to 480p only for sets that can't accept 720p signal(no internal scaler in the TV).


----------



## Pkenton514

Hi all, just recently purchased my new sony 970, and decided to try out some of the settings reccomended here in the forums. Unfortunately soon after I lost the sheet where I recorded the original values.


The new settings look fantastic but I would just like to have the stock settings just incase, anyone know where I can find these? Thanks!!


----------



## Pateast

Resistance Fall of Man plays in 720p, It doesn't run in 1080i or p. I've noticed a lot of ps3 games play in 720p native.


----------



## eyerox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BBS G35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Will this HDTV play Resistance Fall of Man in 480p or 1080i??!!



Resistance is a 720p game. Your PS3 will send 720p which will be converted to 1080i on the television.


This television does not have any of the display issues that people are experiencing with the ps3.


----------



## Pateast

Do I have to enable something on my PS3? My resistance plays in 720p on my sony kd 34 and I set the ps3 to output in 1080i. It only displays in 1080i for the ps3 menu and a few game demos. Or is there something I need to set on my TV?


----------



## whoever

We have had the 970 for about 6 months and mostly use it for watching DVDs and OTA HD sporting events and a few news shows. It gets about 2-4 hrs use 4 times a week. I calibrated it right away and, normally, everything is the way I would want it to be. However, in the last 2 weeks it has done something wierd 3 times. About an hour into watching a DVD, the screen flashes very briefly, as if it were one scan. The flash is the color of an incandescent light. It has never happened more than once in the period we were watching it. Has anyone ever noticed anything like this on the 970 or any other tube set? I have never seen anything like that in a long life of watching TV. Could a gun be going or something shorting out? Could it be my Sony DVD deck? Should I worry at all? Since it is intermittent and not reproducible at will, I can't say anything more intelligent about it. But, it is worrisome.


----------



## justsc

I've not seen this on my set but I think I've read about this before.


You might also post to the Display Calibration section of AVS, just below this one on the main forum page. That section is frequented by calibrators and might be a better audience for your question.


Good Luck!


----------



## outatime2001

I recently bought an xbr970 and I am using it for ota and direct tv broadcasts. the problem i seem to be having is that when in ota mode the picture seems to be off screen a little to the right and perfict on the left, but when i am watching direct tv over component cables the picture seems to be off screen to the left and perfict on the right. Has anyone else had this problem, and if so can it be fixed in the service menu. Also I have noticed that the 720p programs seem to look a lot better than the 1080i programs when watching in the ota mode is this normal?


----------



## Xaroe

Iv had my XBR970 for about 3 months now with no problems at all. A weird thing has popped up. Or maybe I just noticed it. When I power the tv on at the top right corner there is a darker spot 1 inch thick and about 3 inches long when there is no signal to the tv (when its on the dvd player input when the player is turned off, its all black but it doesnt look off as if it was on another video without a connection). Once I turn the player on and play a dvd it goes away after about 20 seconds. I turn off the player and the darker spot is gone. Also when the dvd player is on and a dvd plays I dont notice the spot at all. Its only noticable when the screen is black. Its not a problem but Im wondering what causes it. The other side is fine and this only happens after the tv has been turned off for awile. Thanx.


----------



## Xaroe

update.. Iv been powering the tv on and off a few times and I noticed 1 time that did it, just after the tv powered up I noticed the spot, then a weird little light flickered in the spot area. hmmmm


----------



## Sasquatch321

I'm wondering for this tv do you set the Xbox 360 setting at its native 720p or do you set it to 1080i? thanks.


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sasquatch321* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm wondering for this tv do you set the Xbox 360 setting at its native 720p or do you set it to 1080i? thanks.



Either works - the 34XBR970 accepts both. The xbox360 apparently has a pretty good hardware scaler, and it upscales to 1080i well. Currently I've got my xbox outputting 1080i, but I go back and forth. I haven't yet found anything to use to compare so I can tell whether 720p or 1080i actually looks better. They both look about the same to me, so far.


I realize this response doesn't actually answer your question... sorry about that... but if you do find that one looks better than the other, would you please post to let me (and others) know what you decide (and why)?


Thanks.


----------



## Sasquatch321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-Bull* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Either works - the 34XBR970 accepts both. The xbox360 apparently has a pretty good hardware scaler, and it upscales to 1080i well. Currently I've got my xbox outputting 1080i, but I go back and forth. I haven't yet found anything to use to compare so I can tell whether 720p or 1080i actually looks better. They both look about the same to me, so far.
> 
> 
> I realize this response doesn't actually answer your question... sorry about that... but if you do find that one looks better than the other, would you please post to let me (and others) know what you decide (and why)?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



No that was a great answer. I'm thinking it probably just doesn't matter then. I'm buying my 970 today and am very excited.


----------



## Sasquatch321

I got my 970 and I can't even believe how awesome it is. I have my 360 set to 720p vid setting and when I push display on the remote it says 16 9 720p on the tv. That has to mean its displaying in 720p right? I mean again I can't even believe how awesome this tv is right now. YES


----------



## like.no.other.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sasquatch321* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got my 970 and I can't even believe how awesome it is. I have my 360 set to 720p vid setting and when I push display on the remote it says 16 9 720p on the tv. That has to mean its displaying in 720p right? I mean again I can't even believe how awesome this tv is right now. YES



First to say that to stay away from Vivid. Change it to Pro.

Second, it doesn't display 720p. The source is outputting

720p but the TV is displaying 1080i. The TV can display

480p/960i/1080i.


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sasquatch321* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got my 970 and I can't even believe how awesome it is. I have my 360 set to 720p vid setting and when I push display on the remote it says 16 9 720p on the tv. That has to mean its displaying in 720p right? I mean again I can't even believe how awesome this tv is right now. YES



A 720p input is scaled by the 970's Multi Image Driver (MID) to 1080i for display.


----------



## Sasquatch321












For now I threw it on Standard video settings and dropped color down to 31. I'm probably gonna bump it up to 50 again though to kind of break in the tv. For gaming this tv is everything I could of ever wanted.


----------



## Wickerman1972




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sasquatch321* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I threw it on Standard video settings and dropped color down to 31. I'm probably gonna bump it up to 50 again though to kind of break in the tv. For gaming this tv is everything I could of ever wanted.



Have you tried the Pro setting yet? I personally don't like the standard or vivid settings, especially with my Xbox 360. Those settings give 360 games a jagged. rough look where the Pro setting is silky smooth.


----------



## Sasquatch321

Yeah definitely Pro setting now. Also after seeing a very minimal difference I think the Xbox 360 is better set to 720p then 1080i. I believe the tv's scaler is better then the 360's.


----------



## lazyline

I'm loving my PS3 on the 970, but I have some problems. Namely, the image is too big for the TV! I'm missing about an inch or more on the left and right, and the bottom.


It looks exactly the same over component and HDMI, and with the PS3 set to 720p or 1080i. Surely there's an easier fix than me reading articles for the next 5 years in the Service codes thread?


I'm really not all that technically minded, and I don't want to mess around with stuff like that. I don't see how Sony could make a TV that could be off this much without some kind of simple fix.


----------



## Sasquatch321

I've had my tv for 3 days now and would like to post my video settings.


Pro Mode


Picture 65

Brightness 50

Color 50

Hue R3

Color Temp Neutral

Sharpness 50

Clear Edge VM Off

Monitor


----------



## Wickerman1972




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lazyline* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm loving my PS3 on the 970, but I have some problems. Namely, the image is too big for the TV! I'm missing about an inch or more on the left and right, and the bottom.
> 
> 
> It looks exactly the same over component and HDMI, and with the PS3 set to 720p or 1080i. Surely there's an easier fix than me reading articles for the next 5 years in the Service codes thread?
> 
> 
> I'm really not all that technically minded, and I don't want to mess around with stuff like that. I don't see how Sony could make a TV that could be off this much without some kind of simple fix.



Overscan. And yeah, you will have to go into the service menu to fix it.


----------



## Sasquatch321

Today I bought a Sony progressive scan dvd player with HD upconversion and a 100 dollar hdmi cable. It looks very very good. Magnificant clear smooth picture.


----------



## sivartk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sasquatch321* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Today I bought a Sony progressive scan dvd player with HD upconversion and a *100 dollar hdmi cable.* It looks very very good. Magnificant clear smooth picture.










Next time, monoprice.com can be your friend. The 35 foot cable I have running in wall in my home theater was only about $40 and it looks great on the 100" screen.


----------



## Mathesar

lol I bought a $7 6 foot hdmi cable from monoprice and it solved all of the random glitch issues I was having with my PS3 & XBR960, They are very high quality cables for cheap I'm glad people told me about monoprice before hand, I was about to buy a monster cable HDMI $$$$


----------



## otk

i was in sears today and they had a xs955 on clearance for $550 sitting right next to a 970 practically touching each other both getting the same hi def demo feed and i couldn't tell a difference in picture quality


----------



## sivartk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i was in sears today and they had a xs955 on clearance for $550 sitting right next to a 970 practically touching each other both getting the same hi def demo feed and i couldn't tell a difference in picture quality



Are you trying to compare a direct view (tube) TV to a rear projection LCD? Did you view it at any angle other than straight on? XBR to non-XBR? If your looking for a big TV, it may be a good choice, just don't see how you can be shopping for a TV and even bring these up in comparison


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sivartk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you trying to compare a direct view (tube) TV to a rear projection LCD? Did you view it at any angle other than straight on? XBR to non-XBR? If your looking for a big TV, it may be a good choice, just don't see how you can be shopping for a TV and even bring these up in comparison



the 955 and the 970 are both sony 34" CRTs


----------



## magnavox

Hi,


Are there any quirks to the QAM tuner in the 970? I got my new TV today and can only pick up 1 local channel thru the QAM tuner. Most everyone else in the Lexington market can pick up all the locals My concern is since it only has one antenna input for all the tuners the manual says to use an A/B switch to use my OTA antenna. That stinks... Plus I really didn't want to have to make another coax run. I was concerned about the one input, but since I was told that I could pick up the locals using the QAM tuner, I didn't worry much about it. I do get the on demand channel and HBO for free, but neither of those is going to get me the Super Bowl.... I wonder if the tuner just isn't working right or maybe my cable is just bad, I never really had a clear picture on cable. Anyone with any experience with this?


----------



## sivartk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the 955 and the 970 are both sony 34" CRTs



Strange, I did a search on the internet and it turned up a 2004 55" Rear projection LCD. I guess that what happens when someone posts a partial model number










I guess it is time to check the local Sears around my house for one and sell my bad 32" LCD Westinghouse


----------



## Mathesar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i was in sears today and they had a xs955 on clearance for $550 sitting right next to a 970 practically touching each other both getting the same hi def demo feed and i couldn't tell a difference in picture quality



Did you adjust both of the tv's with similar picture settings?... such as disabling Clearedge VM / Picture mode / sharpness etc... Its hard to compare two models without knowing there current settings..


When I was at best buy a few days ago they had a 970 sitting next to a LG LCD (both running the same HD feed) and the 970 looked terrible because of the way it was setup.


----------



## bigbluecheese

Here are my settings for the TV.


Through HDMI


Picture 30

Brightness 67

Color 68

Hue (between 0 - R5)

Color Temp. Neutral

Sharpness 20-25

ClearEdge off


I know the color seems high. I've calibrated through DVE and the color patters are correct (cept the black green pattern. Doesn't matter what I do, the outer blacks don't match the inner). Pushing the hue to R5 makes the red color pattern correct but when watching TV the skin (some of them seem too red while others are ok).


----------



## JayPSU

I have a dimensions question about this tv. I'm going to be purchasing this television and placing it on a desk unit that is 43" wide, but only has a depth of 19". I see on their listed specs that the tv has a depth of 23 3/4". Will this fit on my desk? Is the base of this tv going to be too deep? Any input on this would be very helpful.


----------



## like.no.other.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigbluecheese* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here are my settings for the TV.
> 
> 
> Through HDMI
> 
> 
> Picture 30
> 
> Brightness 67
> 
> Color 68
> 
> Hue (between 0 - R5)
> 
> Color Temp. Neutral
> 
> Sharpness 20-25
> 
> ClearEdge off
> 
> 
> I know the color seems high. I've calibrated through DVE and the color patters are correct (cept the black green pattern. Doesn't matter what I do, the outer blacks don't match the inner). Pushing the hue to R5 makes the red color pattern correct but when watching TV the skin (some of them seem too red while others are ok).



In my opinion the picture is suppose to be higher than the brightness. Picture =

whites. Brightness = blacks.


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *like.no.other.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In my opinion the picture is suppose to be higher than the brightness. Picture =
> 
> whites. Brightness = blacks.



That's not correct. The brightness (aka black level) setting and the picture (aka contrast aka white level) setting do not directly correlate like you describe. A properly set up TV might have a higher number for brightness setting, or it might have a higher number for the picture setting, or they might be exactly the same. It doesn't matter which number is greater, it just matters that the two settings are set correctly. The numbers themselves are basically arbitrary.


----------



## bigbluecheese

Yeah, the brightness is setup correctly according to DVE's pluge test. The contrast I had to eyeball fairly close since the blooming effect is minimal.


----------



## like.no.other.

Well, according to Avia my picture is setup correctly.


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayPSU* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a dimensions question about this tv. I'm going to be purchasing this television and placing it on a desk unit that is 43" wide, but only has a depth of 19". I see on their listed specs that the tv has a depth of 23 3/4". Will this fit on my desk? Is the base of this tv going to be too deep? Any input on this would be very helpful.



By my measurement, the actual "footprint" depth is 20 3/4"


The front of any CRT is heavier than the rear, but it looks like the rear of this TV does carry some of the weight, so placing it on a surface that's less than 20 3/4" deep will put extra stress on parts of the TV that weren't necessarily made to support the additional weight.


It might be okay on your 19" surface, but the TV was clearly designed to sit on a surface at least 20 3/4" in depth.


Remember the thing does weigh 200 pounds, so I don't know if I'd risk it...


Post again to let us know if it works out, or if you discovered another solution.


----------



## Sasquatch321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigbluecheese* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here are my settings for the TV.
> 
> 
> Through HDMI
> 
> 
> Picture 30
> 
> Brightness 67
> 
> Color 68
> 
> Hue (between 0 - R5)
> 
> Color Temp. Neutral
> 
> Sharpness 20-25
> 
> ClearEdge off
> 
> 
> I know the color seems high. I've calibrated through DVE and the color patters are correct (cept the black green pattern. Doesn't matter what I do, the outer blacks don't match the inner). Pushing the hue to R5 makes the red color pattern correct but when watching TV the skin (some of them seem too red while others are ok).




I don't know how your making a color setting of 68 work. My settings look like this over hdmi-


Picture 50

Brightness 65

Color 50

Hue 0

Color Temp Neutral

Sharpness 40

Clear edge Off


----------



## daschrier

I just got my set wednesday night, set it on pro mode, and with all the default settings, I believe at 50, it looks amazing. I can't possibly see how a calibration would make it look any better. Discovery HD underwater is fantastic!


----------



## Sasquatch321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daschrier* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got my set wednesday night, set it on pro mode, and with all the default settings, I believe at 50, it looks amazing. I can't possibly see how a calibration would make it look any better. Discovery HD underwater is fantastic!



Your absolutely right. This is the most accurate tv you can buy. All I have to do is bump my brightness up to 65.


----------



## bigbluecheese




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sasquatch321* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't know how your making a color setting of 68 work. My settings look like this over hdmi-
> 
> 
> Picture 50
> 
> Brightness 65
> 
> Color 50
> 
> Hue 0
> 
> Color Temp Neutral
> 
> Sharpness 40
> 
> Clear edge Off



Well the color patters on DVE are pretty much on mark. Except green, nothing I do seems to make the black ends match.


----------



## JayPSU

Well, I took the plunge and purchased this television on Friday, and somehow they were able to have it delivered to me yesterday (Saturday)! It is a WONDERFUL tv that blows away the Olevia 232V that I just sold because I was unhappy with it.


I have a question about it though. How come I can't change the DRC settings when I'm using watching cable? It seems to fixed on "interlaced." I the have cable box hooked up with component cables, and the HDMI connection is reserved for my Panasonic upconverting player. So am I doing something wrong? How do I change the DRC setting when it keeps saying "feature not available" on the input used for my cable box?


----------



## noknot

I also just got my new set yesterday. The picture is so good that I haven't even changed any of the settings yet. I love that it found the digital stations over on the standard timewarner cable so I don't have to use the OTA antennea. The picture is even great on non HD.


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayPSU* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I took the plunge and purchased this television on Friday, and somehow they were able to have it delivered to me yesterday (Saturday)! It is a WONDERFUL tv that blows away the Olevia 232V that I just sold because I was unhappy with it.
> 
> 
> I have a question about it though. How come I can't change the DRC settings when I'm using watching cable? It seems to fixed on "interlaced." I the have cable box hooked up with component cables, and the HDMI connection is reserved for my Panasonic upconverting player. So am I doing something wrong? How do I change the DRC setting when it keeps saying "feature not available" on the input used for my cable box?



The DRC is only available when the TV is receiving a 480i signal.


BTW, did you set it up on the 19" deep desk? I'm curious how that worked out...


----------



## JayPSU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-Bull* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The DRC is only available when the TV is receiving a 480i signal.
> 
> 
> BTW, did you set it up on the 19" deep desk? I'm curious how that worked out...




Well, I spoke to the delivery guys about it after they placed the tv on my desk. They said it would be fine and that a lot of the stands they (Circuit City) sell end up having a problem supporting the weight of this tv. They said my desk will have no problem supporting its weight. But it does have about 2" of over hang on the back side. To me, it seems SOOOOO front heavy that I don't think there is much back side pressure. My desk is more than wide enough for it, so I tend to agree with the delivery guys that it will be fine...they were more confident then me!


But my god is this tv beautiful. I'm watching some golf on NBC HD and its just breathtaking!


----------



## JayPSU






















Hope this works. Here is my setup...what do you think, safe or not safe?


----------



## sivartk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayPSU* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But my god is this tv beautiful. I'm watching some golf on NBC HD and its just breathtaking!



Yes, it looked nice, but when they switched to the SD Widescreen cameras you could tell a big difference.


----------



## daschrier

I think that dresser should be fine. Most of the weight is on the front, and as long as the dresser doesn't tip over, that thing shouldn't budge.


----------



## hdtv_crazy

Hi Folks,


My Horizontal Trapezoid (HTPZ) setting is maxed out at 31. Changing the setting to a lower value will vertically shrink the left side, but the right side will not go smaller than the image below. Are there any other settings that would effect this or is this a hardware adjustment issue?


________________________________

_______________---------------------------

________________________________

________________________________

________________________________

________________________________

________________________________


..


----------



## JayPSU

Well, I think I have put off going into the service menu long enough. How do I do it? I'm having a slight problem where the edges are coming inwards at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## studio3d

Thinking that I should get it now, even though I don't have HD yet (hopefully a player by summer).

I like the TV up high (bedroom) and wonder if anyone has tried a shelf bracket, like this one rated for 250 lbs. up to 36" TV

racksandstands /Peerless-JMWS-35-PE0051


thanks


----------



## Sasquatch321

Anyone else like using the warm color temp on this tv? It says it is the NTSC standard meaning it must be 6500k. I guess I like it more then the neutral setting right now as its closer to reality.


----------



## SurfingMatt27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sasquatch321* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else like using the warm color temp on this tv? It says it is the NTSC standard meaning it must be 6500k. I guess I like it more then the neutral setting right now as its closer to reality.



While technically speaking..WARM is supposed to be the right temperature to use but in realitty it's settings and offsets for that mode in the service menu are off.


Blue's look greenish, whites look yellowish,etc.


Neutral seems to be the best compromise of the 3 color temps.


also did you correct the color decoder? to get more accurate colors adjust these settings in the service menu to the following:


RYR: 14

RYB: 14

GYR: 6

GYB: 4


----------



## Sasquatch321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SurfingMatt27* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> While technically speaking..WARM is supposed to be the right temperature to use but in realitty it's settings and offsets for that mode in the service menu are off.
> 
> 
> Blue's look greenish, whites look yellowish,etc.
> 
> 
> Neutral seems to be the best compromise of the 3 color temps.
> 
> 
> also did you correct the color decoder? to get more accurate colors adjust these settings in the service menu to the following:
> 
> 
> RYR: 14
> 
> RYB: 14
> 
> GYR: 6
> 
> GYB: 4



I'm not seeing color inaccuracy with this tv so I won't be going into the service menu. To me the look of warm is doing exactly what it's supposed to be doing to the picture. I dropped the color down to 40 with warm as well.


----------



## Ledhead155

i goofed up something in the service manual, i was chaing settings for my xbox 360 and i was under the assumption that changing them was unviersal, and that you did not have to go to each individual video input, I have sonys and best buys warranty and there was a problem with the tv prior to this(purple bar on right side of screen), should i get it as close as i can back to normal and call sony for hte other problem or what?


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SurfingMatt27* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> While technically speaking..WARM is supposed to be the right temperature to use but in realitty it's settings and offsets for that mode in the service menu are off.
> 
> 
> Blue's look greenish, whites look yellowish,etc.
> 
> 
> Neutral seems to be the best compromise of the 3 color temps.
> 
> 
> also did you correct the color decoder? to get more accurate colors adjust these settings in the service menu to the following:
> 
> 
> RYR: 14
> 
> RYB: 14
> 
> GYR: 6
> 
> GYB: 4



In all of the 34XBRxx displays I have done, none have ever been anywhere close to accurate using "Neutral", generally somewhere around 8000K. "Warm" is generally close, within 300K-400K +/- of D65. Problem is that they never seem to have a really flat grayscale (same color from 10 IRE to 100 IRE). Calibration with a color analyzer can correct this. Technically speaking, watching movies mastered at D65 with a display set at 8000K is just not right. It may be a personal preference, but, technically incorrect. Accurate color decoder settings with non D65 white balance will allow you to accurately produce inaccurate colors. The factory color decoder settings (non Monitor) are an attempt to correct for the errors introduced by 8000K or 11000K color temperatures.


----------



## Ledhead155

Alright, with the warranty that Sony provides does anyone know if it would cover correcting the picture or not?


----------



## JayPSU

I want to thank justsc, Wickerman, and all of the others in this thread who gave such ringing endorsements about this tv. It gave me the confidence to trade in my Olevia 232V for it. I've had the tv now since Saturday and I absolutely LOVE it. It has an amazing SD picture, and a jawdropping HD picture. At some point I will get a calibration dvd for it and take the plunge into that, but for now I am just so happy with my decision. It's a fabulous tv, far better than any of the LCD or Plasma tv's that I've ever seen, and I hope this tv can last me a very long time.


----------



## DrLoomis3

OK, I saw this TV in Circuit City today and have a few questions. I have never owned an HDTV, I am currently upgrading from a 75 dollar 27'' TV that doesn't even have S-Video or Component Cable imputs in it.


I purchased a 52'' Mitsubishi 1080p DLP Tv from Circuit city a couple of months back for 2000, and hooked up my top of the line Progressive Scan DVD player with a newer DVD in it and the picture was horrible. It looked like a VHS that was recorded a few too many times, I had used S-Video, Composite and Component Cables, and the best I got was pretty bad so I returned the TV.


Now today I see this one (Sony KD-34XBR970 34" HDTV) in Circuit City for 1000. The TV looks amazing, and I'm reading here that it upconverts 480 to higher definintions. My question is, with a decent Progressive Scan DVD player and a really good DVD, and a Component/HDMI cable connected to it, what kind of image can I expect from this TV. Is it going to be anywhere close to the "display" video they show at circuit City. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated, I've been looking for a new TV for so long, and I don't want to get this one and find it still gives a muddy/boxy(distorted image).


----------



## JayPSU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrLoomis3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, I saw this TV in Circuit City today and have a few questions. I have never owned an HDTV, I am currently upgrading from a 75 dollar 27'' TV that doesn't even have S-Video or Component Cable imputs in it.
> 
> 
> I purchased a 52'' Mitsubishi 1080p DLP Tv from Circuit city a couple of months back for 2000, and hooked up my top of the line Progressive Scan DVD player with a newer DVD in it and the picture was horrible. It looked like a VHS that was recorded a few too many times, I had used S-Video, Composite and Component Cables, and the best I got was pretty bad so I returned the TV.
> 
> 
> Now today I see this one (Sony KD-34XBR970 34" HDTV) in Circuit City for 1000. The TV looks amazing, and I'm reading here that it upconverts 480 to higher definintions. My question is, with a decent Progressive Scan DVD player and a really good DVD, and a Component/HDMI cable connected to it, what kind of image can I expect from this TV. Is it going to be anywhere close to the "display" video they show at circuit City. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated, I've been looking for a new TV for so long, and I don't want to get this one and find it still gives a muddy/boxy(distorted image).



I don't know about your dvd player, but I have a Panasonic upconverting DVD player that I got for $85. I have it hooked up to this tv with an HDMI cable and it looks fantastic. It is as good as you can get without it being an HD DVD. You will love the picture, absolutely love it.


Also, as far as price goes, HHGregg has it significantly cheaper so you might want to get the details and have CC price match.


----------



## sivartk

well, it is smaller than your 52", so that it itself will make the picture look better. The 52" Mistubishi did upconvert to it's native resolution just like the Sony will.


What was their "display" source in the store? A standard DVD or an HD DVD / Blu-Ray demo? In general the image for SD material will look "softer" on an HDTV than on a SDTV. Some sets do a better job than others of displaying SD material.


----------



## DrLoomis3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayPSU* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't know about your dvd player, but I have a Panasonic upconverting DVD player that I got for $85. I have it hooked up to this tv with an HDMI cable and it looks fantastic. It is as good as you can get without it being an HD DVD. You will love the picture, absolutely love it.
> 
> 
> Also, as far as price goes, HHGregg has it significantly cheaper so you might want to get the details and have CC price match.



Can you describe any faults you see with the image on your tv with your upconverting DVD player? I know that sounds like a stupid question, but just anything in particular.


A guy at best buy showed me a Samsung 40 inch flat-panel that he said was hooked up to a $200 up-converting DVD player with an HDMI Cable. They were playing a disc with scenes from Gladiator, Matrix, The Incredibles, etc. And although it looked good, anything that wasn't the focus of attention looked bad, for example Gladiator. The crowd behiend Russel Crowe was all boxy and distorted, and I know that's not in the print. Is that something that is just standard for an upconverting DVD player and an HDTV, or was their setup just bad/or he was lying about how/what was hooked up?


----------



## Sasquatch321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrLoomis3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can you describe any faults you see with the image on your tv with your upconverting DVD player? I know that sounds like a stupid question, but just anything in particular.
> 
> 
> A guy at best buy showed me a Samsung 40 inch flat-panel that he said was hooked up to a $200 up-converting DVD player with an HDMI Cable. They were playing a disc with scenes from Gladiator, Matrix, The Incredibles, etc. And although it looked good, anything that wasn't the focus of attention looked bad, for example Gladiator. The crowd behiend Russel Crowe was all boxy and distorted, and I know that's not in the print. Is that something that is just standard for an upconverting DVD player and an HDTV, or was their setup just bad/or he was lying about how/what was hooked up?



Well I bought a 140 dollar sony dvd upconverter and I see no problems. Just a brilliant vibrant picture.


----------



## ariel07

I've had a 970 for 10 days. It's not only the best TV I've ever owned, it's also one of the best consumer products I've ever owned. Judging by some of the posts here, I may have lucked out and got an "anti-lemon" - the thing is essentially perfect right out of the (huge) box. I've made only a few adjustments so far and am consistently blown away by HD on this set. I'll probably do a proper calibration after a month or so, but right now it's hard to imagine the PQ could be better. "Sunrise Earth" on Discover HD is like looking out a window....I'm absolutely certain that some toddler somewhere has seriously tried to walk into the picture on a 970!


But...I have an odd problem with 4:3 480i subchannels on HD OTA broadcasts here in the Bay Area. All of them come in with a heavy green cast, very little blue and absolutely no red. I have search the web intensively for anything on this issue and have come up with nothing. The one other person I know with an HD OTA setup does not see this problem.


This may be some type of generic HD reception issue, but I thought I'd start here since there is already SO much good information here; somebody should condense this thread into an FAQ at some point.


----------



## daschrier

I feel the same way. I DVD'red a few Discovery HD shows to show off this set. It's simply amazing. I didn't even do any adjustments aside from setting it to pro mode. As far as OTA, I dunno, I only watch 480i through the cable box. SD looks good on some stations, others complete crap.


----------



## sivartk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ariel07* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But...I have an odd problem with 4:3 480i subchannels on HD OTA broadcasts here in the Bay Area.



Wow, all of ours (other than PBS) were turned off on Jan 1, 2007 due to the new "must show 3 hours of kids shows per week, per sub-channel" law change. My OTA PBS sub-channel picks up fine. is it every sub-channel or just one. When we had them, one of them did exactly what you described, but the station fixed it after about 2 months. It appeared that way on all my TV's.


----------



## ariel07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sivartk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow, all of ours (other than PBS) were turned off on Jan 1, 2007 due to the new "must show 3 hours of kids shows per week, per sub-channel" law change. My OTA PBS sub-channel picks up fine. is it every sub-channel or just one. When we had them, one of them did exactly what you described, but the station fixed it after about 2 months. It appeared that way on all my TV's.



EVERY such channel comes in as I described... there are still a bunch in this area. KQED (PBS) alone has 4 of them. I should stress that this is my only problem; HD and standard channel SD are perfect.


----------



## dtmcfall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrLoomis3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My question is, with a decent Progressive Scan DVD player and a really good DVD, and a Component/HDMI cable connected to it, what kind of image can I expect from this TV. Is it going to be anywhere close to the "display" video they show at circuit City. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated, I've been looking for a new TV for so long, and I don't want to get this one and find it still gives a muddy/boxy(distorted image).



I have no idea what the "display" video at Circuit City is... However, unless you get a lemon I can guarantee you that there's no way that anyone would ever use the words muddy, boxy or distorted to describe the XBR970.


I'm simply using a PS2 with component cables for watching DVD's and the'yre gorgeous. I'd like to use the HDMI port but I currently have an HTPC running SageTV connected on that input.


----------



## DrLoomis3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dtmcfall* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm simply using a PS2 with component cables for watching DVD's and the'yre gorgeous. I'd like to use the HDMI port but I currently have an HTPC running SageTV connected on that input.



With the component cables how do ps2 games look? When I tried playing the ps2 on that TV I had bought and returned games were pretty much unplayable due to how bad they looked. I am so close to going out and buying this TV (Sony KD-34XBR970) thanks to all of your help with my questions. The guy at circuit city didn't know what I was talking about and was telling me that I wouldn't get that good of an image out of this TV with what I had.


----------



## noknot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *like.no.other.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> First to say that to stay away from Vivid. Change it to Pro.
> 
> Second, it doesn't display 720p. The source is outputting
> 
> 720p but the TV is displaying 1080i. The TV can display
> 
> 480p/960i/1080i.



Since I'm new to this tv and haven't made many tweaks (I'm also color blind), I'm wondering why it's suggested to stay away from Vivid? That is how I have the tv set. It's much brighter in that setting and I also have the clear edge fully on.


Any guidance is appreciated.


----------



## Wickerman1972




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *noknot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since I'm new to this tv and haven't made many tweaks (I'm also color blind), I'm wondering why it's suggested to stay away from Vivid? That is how I have the tv set. It's much brighter in that setting and I also have the clear edge fully on.
> 
> 
> Any guidance is appreciated.



The reason I don't like vivid ( or standard ) is because it is very unnatural looking. It makes everything very jagged looking, especially video games.


----------



## sivartk

most of the time vivid has the color exaggerated and the sharpness turned way up. Calibrate the TV so that it looks best to you. After all, you will probably be watching it more than anyone else.


----------



## sirdigalot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ariel07* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> EVERY such channel comes in as I described... there are still a bunch in this area. KQED (PBS) alone has 4 of them. I should stress that this is my only problem; HD and standard channel SD are perfect.




i live in chicago and have the same issue with OTA HD ( on any station) ( though we have a different TV) every other input works fine but no red, even if the signal is otherwise great...


----------



## noknot

Something just happened with my local HD stations. I have basic cable (Time Warner, Buffalo NY) and the QAM tuner picks up the locals in like the 89.1 range. Up to last night they would display perfect in the 16:9 screen format. Now they're displaying with bars on the right and left of the picture, but the display info still shows that it is 1080i 16:9. ANy ideas what could be causing this. Do you think TW made some adjustments? I haven't put the OTA antennae on yet to check out if the local stations actually changed something. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *noknot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Something just happened with my local HD stations. I have basic cable (Time Warner, Buffalo NY) and the QAM tuner picks up the locals in like the 89.1 range. Up to last night they would display perfect in the 16:9 screen format. Now they're displaying with bars on the right and left of the picture, but the display info still shows that it is 1080i 16:9. ANy ideas what could be causing this. Do you think TW made some adjustments? I haven't put the OTA antennae on yet to check out if the local stations actually changed something. Thanks for any advice.



Most of the programming on local network digital (DT) stations is upconverted SD with black pillars added. The signal is still 1080i or 720p but it is upconverted SD. Actual HD programming, without the pillars, is generally most of the primetime shows, Letterman, Leno, one of the morning shows, at least one of the soaps, and a few others. PBS DT is generally all HD.


----------



## noknot

Yes my PBS is coming through without the bars, and it says HD on the screen water mark. I'll check out the prime time shows tonight. Thanks.


----------



## Sasquatch321

I'd like to share some settings I've come to love.


Picture 60

Bright 50

Color 40

Hue 0

Color Temp Warm

Sharpness 40

Advanced Setting-Monitor (the warm color temp adds color to the greenish cast of the monitor setting nicely)


----------



## RWetmore

Settings are not transferrable from set to set. In order to achieve the same levels, the settings will be different from set to set - often a lot different.


----------



## dtmcfall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrLoomis3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With the component cables how do ps2 games look? When I tried playing the ps2 on that TV I had bought and returned games were pretty much unplayable due to how bad they looked.



I wouldn't call it unplayable but it's not amazing. I have to say that I haven't tried out an upconverting DVD player yet so I don't know if I'm really missing anything or not.


----------



## sivartk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dtmcfall* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have to say that I haven't tried out an upconverting DVD player yet so I don't know if I'm really missing anything or not.



That depends....you would have to find a DVD player that does a better job at upconverting (upscaling) the picture to 1080i than the TV does...so you are already viewing an upconverted image even with a standard DVD Player. If it wasn't, it would be in "windowbox" mode when watching any DVD's.


----------



## recklessmind

I would just like to say that you guys are great, and have been extremely helpful to me already.


I'm a bit embarrassed to ask this question...


I just purchased the XBR970, but somehow I missed that it doesn't have component inputs. I have a 360 and a PS3... obviously the PS3 will use HDMI... but what do I need to hook up my 360?


----------



## G-Bull

Input 4 and input 5 are component inputs.


----------



## recklessmind

Hey thanks, G-Bull. I actually _just_ found that out. The store website doesn't have them listed for some reason.


I knew I'd looked for that!








Thanks again. I was sweatin' there for a bit.


----------



## DrLoomis3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sivartk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That depends....you would have to find a DVD player that does a better job at upconverting (upscaling) the picture to 1080i than the TV does...so you are already viewing an upconverted image even with a standard DVD Player. If it wasn't, it would be in "windowbox" mode when watching any DVD's.



So would me buying an upconverting DVD player be a waste of my money with this TV?


----------



## freestonew

hi all....


Here I was, out looking for a hdtv, mostly for my games, I found out through

this, and other, forums, that crts are the only real way to go for older ps2 games, which I play a lot of.


I found that in best buy, the KD-34XBR970 really lloked nice.


Then i also looked at the same set at Sears, and here is what utterly blew me away: The 970 was at the end of a row of mostly SD televisions, mostly of the size of 27" to 32". I could see that these SD tvs had fairly pixilated graphics and "screen door" patterns, to be expected for a SD set on a cable coax feed

which is also a SD feed, to a large set.

The 970 looked very "HDTV", of course, being a HDTV, only slightly pixilated and

screen doorish, to be expected for a set on a cable and not callebrated.


ah...here was my shock, people.....this tv was getting the VERY SAME SD feed as all of the other tvs, the Sony 32" right next to it looked comparily terrible!


I asked the salesperson standing next to me about three times, to make sure that this tv was getting a SD feed, not a HDTV feed, I suppose that they have to put a SD feed to all of the tvs, on one shelf.


So here is a very good picture on a SD cable feed, "hdTV" in quality, but SD!!


the difference in tvs was SO obvious!


freestone


----------



## hdtv_crazy

Hi Folks,


I asked a question about this ealier but it got lost in the mix.


Can someone check out their 970's Trapezoid (HTPZ) setting and see if you can expand/contract both sides of the screen somewhat symetrically.


The adjustment range is 0-31. The left side is contracted and the right side is expanded at a setting of 0, but 31(max) doesn't quite bring it back to neutral so the bottom and top of the screen are not parallel. I can't contract the right side past the neutral(parallel) point which seems like I'm mssing 50 percent of the adjustment range.


Thanks..


----------



## Glenn2007

Hi All,


Just checking in to say thanks for the helpful posts. Thanks!


I have to retire my failing Sony SXR10 27" TV and make the jump to HDTV. I'm a broadcast user who thinks CRTs have near best PQ and value for the money. This thread helped to guide my purchase decisions. I called SonyStyle and ordered the subject KD-34XBR970 for $849.99 plus $42.50 tax... and free shipping which seems to come and go frequently on their website (they actually flew it from LA to DC!). I'm now looking forward to a positive out-of-box experience. That was the best deal I could find... I'll be watching to see what CRTs, if any, Sony releases in 2007.


Finding THE stand for this beast was not easy. I wanted more component shelf space, tempered glass, and steel than the $300 Sony stand offers. The troublesome criteria were top shelf loading (190 lbs.), top shelf depth of footprint (~23 3/4"), and holding the screen center height *down* at seating eye level (the Sony stand height is 18 1/8"). I did visit IKEA to check out their $60 Stormark stand and found it to be insufficient. I ordered a $229 Powell 398-275 stand, but canceled that after discovering the face frame is MDF, not steel. I finally settled on a $370 Omnimount Cosmic VT-3 in black satin ordered from Dynamic Sound Systems (both of AZ... Omnimount recommended DSS). I'm pretty sure this will be THE stand... it has good component shelf space, 10mm tempered glass, black steel, and good top shelf specs: 350 lbs. load capacity, full 23" depth, and ~22" height (a bit higher than Sony's but this helps the component shelf space height). The price includes shipping (147+ lbs.) and isn't that bad, imo, when you consider this stand's build and suitability. See the Omnimount website for design specs and assembly details.


Well, I hope I'm done, hence my rushing out this information before having received anything yet! I guess I'm anxious to share some info and be done with this chore... buying a TV use to be a lot easier. Now I have to figure out how I'm going to move the damn thing!


A parting question... I wonder what options I might have down the road for integrating a media center PC and/or Internet content with this TV? For instance, is HDMI similar to DVI... could I connect PC video (DVI) to an AV receiver (HDMI) to this TV (HDMI)? [Thanks, G-Bull!]


Update: Well, the Sony 970 is awesome PQ for the money. No complaints (except I wish I could hide/block some of the higher .x digital channels that just carry stuff like weather radar). If the image isn't perfect, it's very likely the signal, not the TV. And the Omnimount Cosmic VT-3 stand is an excellent fit for the 970. This stand is very well-designed, well-made, and looks very sharp in black. I only made 2 mods... I inserted thin plastic washers/spaces between the top of the black frame and the 3 aluminum cup supports that suspend the top glass shelf... to protect the paint; and I applied Teflon glides to the 3 bottom levelers so I could easily slide the stand with TV on my hardwood floor. This TV and stand combo is excellent... highly recommended! Next task... av/music receiver and speaker setup... a custom HTIB.


Footnote: Yes, this equipment is heavy, but the real danger is in how you move it. Use proper technique.


Cheers!


Glenn


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtv_crazy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> 
> I asked a question about this ealier but it got lost in the mix.
> 
> 
> Can someone check out their 970's Trapezoid (HTPZ) setting and see if you can expand/contract both sides of the screen somewhat symetrically.
> 
> 
> The adjustment range is 0-31. The left side is contracted and the right side is expanded at a setting of 0, but 31(max) doesn't quite bring it back to neutral so the bottom and top of the screen are not parallel. I can't contract the right side past the neutral(parallel) point which seems like I'm mssing 50 percent of the adjustment range.
> 
> 
> Thanks..



Hmmm that's strange... 0-31 is the full range, and that should be enough.


The next setting, MHTZ is "middle horizontal trapezoid." The range of that setting is 0-3. As far as I can tell, that should almost always be set to 0. Is yours different? That might mess it up.


Otherwise, are you sure what you're seeing isn't actually a different problem in disguise? These 2170D-1 and 2170D-2 settings are funny - sometimes you'll change a couple settings together and it will seem to have the same effect as one of the other settings. I'd look at NSCO (rotation), VCEN (bowing top and bottom), and VPIN (pincushion affecting horizontal lines on the top and bottom of the screen). It might be a combination of these settings that are making it look like HTPZ is what's off.


And of course, my usual disclaimer applies:

Service menu adjustments should ONLY be made by qualified technicians. DO NOT try this at home. Most importantly, WRITE DOWN EVERYTHING YOU DO.


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glenn2007* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A parting question... I wonder what options I might have down the road for integrating a media center PC and/or Internet content with this TV? For instance, is HDMI similar to DVI... could I connect PC video (DVI) to an AV receiver (HDMI) to this TV (HDMI)?



DVI is similar to HDMI (but the connectors are different). I frequently hook my PC up to my TV, mainly for test patterns for display calibration. My PC video card has a DVI output, so I went out and purchased a DVI to HDMI adapter/connector, and it works just fine. I plug that adapter into the back of my PC, then I just run my HDMI cable from the TV to the PC. Also available are cables which have HDMI on one end and DVI on the other end, apparently made specifically for this purpose.


----------



## recklessmind

Man, not happy with my 360 running through component. Just playing around with the regular settings and not having a lot of success. I think I need to go more advanced with a real calibration. Don't even know where to start. I really don't want to pay a professional to do it. (all these purchases are starting to add up to some big bucks already)


And it has an overscan problem through HDMI (PS3) and Component (X360) that is a pain in the *** for someone like me, who doesn't really know anything about how to fix it, and is weary about screwing around in the service menu.


bah!


----------



## hdtv_crazy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-Bull* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmmm that's strange... 0-31 is the full range, and that should be enough.
> 
> 
> The next setting, MHTZ is "middle horizontal trapezoid." The range of that setting is 0-3. As far as I can tell, that should almost always be set to 0. Is yours different? That might mess it up.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, are you sure what you're seeing isn't actually a different problem in disguise? These 2170D-1 and 2170D-2 settings are funny - sometimes you'll change a couple settings together and it will seem to have the same effect as one of the other settings. I'd look at NSCO (rotation), VCEN (bowing top and bottom), and VPIN (pincushion affecting horizontal lines on the top and bottom of the screen). It might be a combination of these settings that are making it look like HTPZ is what's off.
> 
> 
> And of course, my usual disclaimer applies:
> 
> Service menu adjustments should ONLY be made by qualified technicians. DO NOT try this at home. Most importantly, WRITE DOWN EVERYTHING YOU DO.



Thanks for the reply. My MHTZ setting is set to 0. I don't see any difference between 0 and 3. I thought another setting could be effecting the trapezoid setting but I haven't found anything yet. The left side of the screen is definitely more vertically compressed than the right. I'm just curious if anyone else can compress their right side, or if their setting of 31 stops at just under the parallel point.


----------



## Hunng

I'm sorry if this has been answered but i skimmed thru these pages and didnt see it...


In some descriptions for this tv, it says it can do 720P, but i thought all crts scaled everything to 1080i?


Can this tv display 720P? i'd really like to play my 360 on it in 720P and dont want to have the PS3 downscaling to 480p on me...


----------



## bigbluecheese

I think I messed up one of the service menu settings.


When watching true 4:3 content, say playing a PS2 game, the game looks squeezed.


Anyone know what setting I should look at?


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hunng* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if this has been answered but i skimmed thru these pages and didnt see it...
> 
> 
> In some descriptions for this tv, it says it can do 720P, but i thought all crts scaled everything to 1080i?
> 
> 
> Can this tv display 720P? i'd really like to play my 360 on it in 720P and dont want to have the PS3 downscaling to 480p on me...



The 34XBR970 will accept a 720p signal, upscale it and display it as 1080i.


You can set the xbox to output 720p or 1080i and the TV will accept it and it looks darn good either way. I went back and forth with mine for a while and I couldn't decide which looks better. It looks darn good either way.


As long as the PS3 outputs at either 720p or 1080i then the TV will display it in all its high-definition goodness. No need to downscale to 480p.


----------



## Hunng

The PS3 does something cuz of its lack of a true vertical scaler chip...so if ur tv can;t display 720P native....it wont scale to 1080i, it'll drop it down to 480P







.


Sucky news about this tv scaling everything to 1080i, why in the hell do crts do this?


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigbluecheese* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think I messed up one of the service menu settings.
> 
> 
> When watching true 4:3 content, say playing a PS2 game, the game looks squeezed.
> 
> 
> Anyone know what setting I should look at?



Do you mean squeezed horizontally or squeezed vertically (or both)?


Have you first checked to be sure it's not on ZOOM or WIDEZOOM or something like that?


Did you make adjustments in the service menu? What did you adjust?


Is the 4:3 "window" the correct size -- are the black bars the correct size, and the image is just squeezed within them, or are the black bars themselves too wide?


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hunng* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The PS3 does something cuz of its lack of a true vertical scaler chip...so if ur tv can;t display 720P native....it wont scale to 1080i, it'll drop it down to 480P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Sucky news about this tv scaling everything to 1080i, why in the hell do crts do this?



Some older or low-end HD CRTs would only accept a 1080i signal, and couldn't accept 720p. That's where people run into problems with the PS3. This TV accepts 720p just fine. There's no reason the PS3 won't work on this TV.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hunng* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sucky news about this tv scaling everything to 1080i, why in the hell do crts do this?



It would have been way too expensive to produce a CRT that would do 720p and 1080i, especially in a market with rapidly lowering selling prices. They would have needed to produce super fine pitch tubes better than the 960. More in line with the high-end computer graphics monitors. Who was going to spend $4K+ on a 34" TV?


----------



## RWetmore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It would have been way too expensive to produce a CRT that would do 720p and 1080i, especially in a market with rapidly lowering selling prices. They would have needed to produce super fine pitch tubes better than the 960. More in line with the high-end computer graphics monitors. Who was going to spend $4K+ on a 34" TV?



This I don't understand. Most CRTs do 480p natively, so why is it such a big expense to engineer them do 720p natively?


Personally, I'd rather have a set that scales 720p to native 1080p than one that has native 1080i and 720p, but that's just me.


----------



## bigbluecheese




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-Bull* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you mean squeezed horizontally or squeezed vertically (or both)?
> 
> 
> Have you first checked to be sure it's not on ZOOM or WIDEZOOM or something like that?
> 
> 
> Did you make adjustments in the service menu? What did you adjust?
> 
> 
> Is the 4:3 "window" the correct size -- are the black bars the correct size, and the image is just squeezed within them, or are the black bars themselves too wide?




It's horizontally squeezed. Everything is set. When I try to watch something pillarboxed, it looks squeezed.


When watching cable TV, 4:3 content looks correct because the cable box adds the sides to make it 16:9.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RWetmore* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This I don't understand. Most CRTs do 480p natively, so why is it such a big expense to engineer them do 720p natively?
> 
> 
> Personally, I'd rather have a set that scales 720p to native 1080p than one that has native 1080i and 720p, but that's just me.



It is a matter of dot pitch. With 1080i, only 540 lines are being displayed at one time. Trying to squeeze 720 lines would probably cause dot overlap resulting in a softer picture. This effect can be more easily seen on a Large screen where a 65" with 9" CRTs and sharply focused, 1080i scan-lines can be visible, but the space between lines is smaller than the line of video. I generally don't see the scan-lines on the 7" models.


Even the $30-$60K 9" CRT projectors can have difficulty with 1080p. Everything has to be perfect for it to work properly. It has long been the rule, for a 9", use 960p, for a 8", use 720p, a 7" 540p and a 6", 480p.


1080i and 720p are just signals the 970 will accept. It doesn't have a fine pitch tube and is not capable of displaying a higher resolution picture, it isn't as fine as the 960, therefore you need to sit further away than with a 960.


It is a huge expense so many things need to be changed, kind of like saying I don't see why it would be so expensive to build a Honda with 500HP.


If you really want 1080p, consider looking into a new 1080p Plasma, they are looking really good. On the 720p side, the 1366x768 panels are getting better too, you just need to sit a little further away than the 1080p. BTW, the geometry on the Plasma is absolutely perfect. You might be pleasantly surprised at the image quality of the new generation Panasonic Professional 50" and the Pioneer Plasmas.


----------



## like.no.other.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is a matter of dot pitch. With 1080i, only 540 lines are being displayed at one time. Trying to squeeze 720 lines would probably cause dot overlap resulting in a softer picture. This effect can be more easily seen on a Large screen where a 65" with 9" CRTs and sharply focused, 1080i scan-lines can be visible, but the space between lines is smaller than the line of video. I generally don't see the scan-lines on the 7" models.
> 
> 
> Even the $30-$60K 9" CRT projectors can have difficulty with 1080p. Everything has to be perfect for it to work properly. It has long been the rule, for a 9", use 960p, for a 8", use 720p, a 7" 540p and a 6", 480p.
> 
> 
> 1080i and 720p are just signals the 970 will accept. It doesn't have a fine pitch tube and is not capable of displaying a higher resolution picture, it isn't as fine as the 960, therefore you need to sit further away than with a 960.
> 
> 
> It is a huge expense so many things need to be changed, kind of like saying I don't see why it would be so expensive to build a Honda with 500HP.
> 
> 
> If you really want 1080p, consider looking into a new 1080p Plasma, they are looking really good. On the 720p side, the 1366x768 panels are getting better too, you just need to sit a little further away than the 1080p. BTW, the geometry on the Plasma is absolutely perfect. You might be pleasantly surprised at the image quality of the new generation Panasonic Professional 50" and the Pioneer Plasmas.



970 looks better than the 1024x768 plasma and I think it's almost comparable to

the newer 1366x768 plasmas.


----------



## GlenC

When you start considering HD viewing distance, 1.5 x screen width, the 970 will not support 45" viewing distance, a 50" 1366x768 is marginal at 65", and the 50" 1920x1080 is viewable at 65". As I mentioned before, a High-Resolution computer monitor with HD video is easily viewable from 2-feet.


As far as I can remember, the 37", 1024x768, has a slightly higher resolution than the 970, and the 42", 1024x768, should be on par with the 970 because of the larger pixels.


----------



## like.no.other.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When you start considering HD viewing distance, 1.5 x screen width, the 970 will not support 45" viewing distance, a 50" 1366x768 is marginal at 65", and the 50" 1920x1080 is viewable at 65". As I mentioned before, a High-Resolution computer monitor with HD video is easily viewable from 2-feet.
> 
> 
> As far as I can remember, the 37", 1024x768, has a slightly higher resolution than the 970, and the 42", 1024x768, should be on par with the 970 because of the larger pixels.



I really think that base on the number of resolution pixel doesn't actually make up

the picture quality of the TV. Take our SXRD for example. Our 34" CRT 1080i TV looks

the same as a SXRD 1080p but the CRT does judder when still image or text is

present. So basically you can't compare resolutions on different technology because

it's just not worth comparing. To me, it's comparing apple from oranges. 853x1080i

looks the same as a 1920x1080p TV shouldn't be possible technically but different

technology uses different method to create the picture.


----------



## noknot

I appreciate and enjoy reading all of the comments about this tv, although I'm not a videophile and don't understand most of them. I'm just enjoying the great picture quality in SD and HD from this set. This is the best TV I've ever owned.


I have the settings at wide zoom and pro. Other than that, I haven't changed anything else. I don't use it for games and only an occasional DVD. Does anyone have, or are there any, standard basic settings that are suggested? Should I just stay at the factory defaults?


One more question. I purchased it at Circuit City and took the 3yr service plan. I can still upgrade to the 5yr. Any thoughts on if it's worth the added expense on the plans?


Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## lanzarlaluna

I took the plunge on this set last night. I'm trying to recruit a friend or two to pick it up today. I have a couple of questions:


How much time should I allot for breaking this set in? What do I pull back on while breaking it in? Contrast or brightness or both?


Thanks.


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigbluecheese* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's horizontally squeezed. Everything is set. When I try to watch something pillarboxed, it looks squeezed.
> 
> 
> When watching cable TV, 4:3 content looks correct because the cable box adds the sides to make it 16:9.



I asked you whether the 4:3 window was of the correct proportion, and whether the black bars are the correct size because there are different ways to fix the problem, depending on what the problem is.


Service menu adjustments are only to be made by qualified technicians. It's easy to get in way too deep and screw something up, and never get it back to "normal." Read the THE SONY SERVICE CODES thread before doing anything in the service menu.


If the 4:3 window is the correct size (and you don't need to change the size of the black bars, you just need to squeeze or widen the image within the existing black bars), use MID2 settings DHHP for horizontal position and DHHS for horizontal size.


If you actually need to change the width of the 4:3 window, and increase or decrease the size of the black bars, check out this post in the THE SONY SERVICE CODES thread. This is a complicated procedure, involving making adjustments to multiple inputs and multiple resolution/scan rates. I don't recommend attempting this procedure unless you have had a lot of experience making geometry and size adjustments in the service menu.


----------



## JayPSU

As some of you already know, I purchased this television about 2 weeks ago now. I have 2 new questions.


1. Have any of you found this tv to be a dust magnet?! I swear, I have to clean the glass screen at least twice a week because of all the dust it sucks in. Not to mention the unit that I have this tv on is about 5 times dustier than anything in the room. As far as problems go with tv's, I'd gladly take that as its only problem, but it's just a little odd.


2. I'd like to hook up my laptop to this tv, is that possible? I have a Toshiba Satellite M45 laptop. Would be nice to d/l HD trailers and such and be able to watch them on my tv. Thanks!


----------



## like.no.other.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayPSU* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As some of you already know, I purchased this television about 2 weeks ago now. I have 2 new questions.
> 
> 
> 1. Have any of you found this tv to be a dust magnet?! I swear, I have to clean the glass screen at least twice a week because of all the dust it sucks in. Not to mention the unit that I have this tv on is about 5 times dustier than anything in the room. As far as problems go with tv's, I'd gladly take that as its only problem, but it's just a little odd.
> 
> 
> 2. I'd like to hook up my laptop to this tv, is that possible? I have a Toshiba Satellite M45 laptop. Would be nice to d/l HD trailers and such and be able to watch them on my tv. Thanks!



1. Yes it is prone to dust everytime it starts. The electromagnet, when the TV is

degaussing, grabs hold of the dust around it so you have to clean it everytime

which isn't pain for me because of Swiffer Duster.










2. Yes, you can hook this TV into your laptop using DVI-HDMI connectors. But

beware of the resolution because this CRT isn't actually a computer friendly

resolution. So set it to a widescreen resolution.


----------



## JayPSU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *like.no.other.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1. Yes it is prone to dust everytime it starts. The electromagnet, when the TV is
> 
> degaussing, grabs hold of the dust around it so you have to clean it everytime
> 
> which isn't pain for me because of Swiffer Duster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Yes, you can hook this TV into your laptop using DVI-HDMI connectors. But
> 
> beware of the resolution because this CRT isn't actually a computer friendly
> 
> resolution. So set it to a widescreen resolution.




Thanks for the info. I think my laptop only has a VGA output, not a DVI output. Is there a VGA to DVI adapter so that I can then do a DVI to HDMI connection?


----------



## like.no.other.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayPSU* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I think my laptop only has a VGA output, not a DVI output. Is there a VGA to DVI adapter so that I can then do a DVI to HDMI connection?



I don't think you can go to VGA -- DVI -- HDMI but I could be wrong.

There is VGA -- HDMI for $150 average. But I would spend that on

a LCD if I were you. Go ahead and try VGA -- DVI -- HDMI and see if

it will work. Search eBay for VGA to DVI then go to Monoprice for DVI

to HDMI.


----------



## devilchicken

Hello Everyone,


When viewing sd content on my 34XBR970 theres a clear, greenish looking line on the edge of the black bar on the left. At first i thought it would be my cable provider but it wasn't. The bar is present on inputs 2 (hooked up to a ps2), 4 and 5.


I havent yet fixed overscan for the set (I've fiddled around with the SM and the 2170D menu but i havent saved any of the changes, just got used to navigating it).

There's also a couple other things that i need to fix but this to me is the main offender right now.. well that and the upward bent on the bottom that will require a technician with magnets, but oh well.


Any ideas on what could be the cause of this? Ive attached a couple pics. They were taken at night with the lights off so the effect is clearly noticeable.


ps. No my brightness is not that high anymore. Thanks to Avia for that


----------



## stephankoch

Hi, What posts on this site deal with HDMI problems? Specifically, my connections seem fine from my panasonic dvd to the xbr970, but no picture, just black. Is this typically a dvd 'problem' or an operator (me) 'problem'? Please advise, thanks!


----------



## t333

Can anybody tell me if this Sony KD-34XBR970 is worth to buy, despite of that little gap problem on the top left side????thanx

by the way is the regular SD 4:3 picture from a regular satellite receiver looks as good too in terms of proportion??because thats what i wanna use it for right now..is that will be same as watching it on 27" tv. or there will be a noticeable difference.?


----------



## freestonew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freestonew* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hi all....
> 
> 
> Here I was, out looking for a hdtv, mostly for my games, I found out through
> 
> this, and other, forums, that crts are the only real way to go for older ps2 games, which I play a lot of.
> 
> 
> I found that in best buy, the KD-34XBR970 really looked nice.
> 
> 
> Then i also looked at the same set at Sears, and here is what utterly blew me away: The 970 was at the end of a row of mostly SD televisions, mostly of the size of 27" to 32". I could see that these SD tvs had fairly pixilated graphics and "screen door" patterns, to be expected for a SD set on a cable coax feed
> 
> which is also a SD feed, to a large set.
> 
> The 970 looked very "HDTV", of course, being a HDTV, only slightly pixilated and
> 
> screen doorish, to be expected for a set on a cable and not callebrated.
> 
> 
> ah...here was my shock, people.....this tv was getting the VERY SAME SD feed as all of the other tvs, the Sony 32" right next to it looked comparily terrible!
> 
> 
> I asked the salesperson standing next to me about three times, to make sure that this tv was getting a SD feed, not a HDTV feed, I suppose that they have to put a SD feed to all of the tvs, on one shelf.
> 
> 
> So here is a very good picture on a SD cable feed, "hdTV" in quality, but SD!!
> 
> 
> the difference in tvs was SO obvious!
> 
> 
> freestone



I passed through this same sears store, the other day, about four days after I told the salesperson about the sony xbr970.


the set was GONE!


--just a big hole in the shelf where it was. At first I figured that someone bought it and the sales peaople had not yet placed another one in the same spot, or worse, maybe the set failed and they took it out.

Later though, i had an Intuition as to why this set was removed! Here in the double row of tvs, there are about 15 large screen tvs, from about 27" to 40", and all of the them are "SD" tvs. The signal feed was also in SD format.

These tvs were selling for about $250 to $400 each. Yes they pulled this sony, I feel, as

"it was too too good"! It showed the SD feed in such good quality that this image looked to be HD, and the other tvs were "shamed" as a result!

But the xbr970 had a price of $860 on it, too too high for someone who is looking for a bargin and not caring for the image quality, plus they have to get rid of all of the "dinasaurs" of the crudy SD crt sets, and if someone had the money, they would buy the sony or a lcd set instead!


freestone


----------



## CeruleanScarab

I purchased one of these guys a couple of weeks ago and occasionally I hear a high pitched buzzing noise coming from the TV. It doesn't happen all the time. For the most part it appears to be random.


I had a Best Buy tech come out to look at it and he said that it was normal. That when the screen displays a 'bright' picture it's drawing more power and that's when you hear the noise. He said it's common with Sony TVs.


Is he right? I was thinking about getting a replacement from BB since it's within 30 days. Should I get the same model or just go with a different brand? Thanks!


----------



## Oliver Deplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CeruleanScarab* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I purchased one of these guys a couple of weeks ago and occasionally I hear a high pitched buzzing noise coming from the TV. It doesn't happen all the time. For the most part it appears to be random.
> 
> 
> I had a Best Buy tech come out to look at it and he said that it was normal. That when the screen displays a 'bright' picture it's drawing more power and that's when you hear the noise. He said it's common with Sony TVs.
> 
> 
> Is he right? I was thinking about getting a replacement from BB since it's within 30 days. Should I get the same model or just go with a different brand? Thanks!



No. He is wrong. It's his attempt to placate you without doing any actual work (and at this point, repairing the TV is unacceptable).

The fact that you've posted your concerns is reason enough for me to believe that you're less than satisfied.

If they have a replacement, replace it. If not, get a refund.

You're not likely to find a better tube TV.


----------



## CeruleanScarab

So this isn't common among Sony TVs?


Other then the buzzing I hear occasionally I LOVE the TV. The picture on it is amazing.


----------



## Oliver Deplace

No. Mine have been very quiet. I had a TV (Zenith) that buzzed and it eventually did fail and it failied spectacularly. Big bright flash from the back of the set and a cloud of smoke.










Just be aware that the buzzing could be an indicator of bad things to come.


The replacement set should have an equivalent picture.


----------



## CeruleanScarab

Thanks for your advice! I'll definitely get it replaced. I wasn't looking forward to that only because the TV weighs almost 200 pounds.










I'm just glad it's still within the 30 days. (I now know what my friend and I will be doing tomorrow night) I'm sure he'll be thrilled.


----------



## grubadub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CeruleanScarab* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I purchased one of these guys a couple of weeks ago and occasionally I hear a high pitched buzzing noise coming from the TV. It doesn't happen all the time. For the most part it appears to be random.
> 
> 
> I had a Best Buy tech come out to look at it and he said that it was normal. That when the screen displays a 'bright' picture it's drawing more power and that's when you hear the noise. He said it's common with Sony TVs.
> 
> 
> Is he right? I was thinking about getting a replacement from BB since it's within 30 days. Should I get the same model or just go with a different brand? Thanks!




i was thinking the same thing as oliver. it sounds like he doesnt want to OR doesn't know how to fix it so he tells you it's normal. i've had mine since thanksgiving with no high pitch buzzing. as a matter of fact, my set has been pretty much flawless. it has a fantastic picture (the best i've ever seen) so i'm very satisfied. what's the opposite of a lemon? an orange? if so, then mine's an orange. at least so far.............


----------



## eyerox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grubadub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> what's the opposite of a lemon? an orange? if so, then mine's an orange. at least so far.............



Cherry?


----------



## RWetmore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is a matter of dot pitch. With 1080i, only 540 lines are being displayed at one time. Trying to squeeze 720 lines would probably cause dot overlap resulting in a softer picture. This effect can be more easily seen on a Large screen where a 65" with 9" CRTs and sharply focused, 1080i scan-lines can be visible, but the space between lines is smaller than the line of video. I generally don't see the scan-lines on the 7" models.
> 
> 
> Even the $30-$60K 9" CRT projectors can have difficulty with 1080p. Everything has to be perfect for it to work properly. It has long been the rule, for a 9", use 960p, for a 8", use 720p, a 7" 540p and a 6", 480p.
> 
> 
> 1080i and 720p are just signals the 970 will accept. It doesn't have a fine pitch tube and is not capable of displaying a higher resolution picture, it isn't as fine as the 960, therefore you need to sit further away than with a 960.
> 
> 
> It is a huge expense so many things need to be changed, kind of like saying I don't see why it would be so expensive to build a Honda with 500HP.



Thanks for the detailed reply, Glen. I had no idea 1080p scanning was so difficult. Even though only 540 lines are being displayed at one time with interlaced, aren't they being displayed in different spots (odd then even lines once per second?)? I don't understand how dot pitch limitation would be different if all the lines were displayed at once rather than interlaced?


Also, do you know how many small computer monitors with very high resolution (1024x768, for example) successfully do progressive scanning? Aren't their dot pitches even finer?


----------



## lanzarlaluna

Is it normal for this set to require a relatively high sharpness setting? I picked up the 970 last weekend to replace a 27" Panny SDTV. When I run DVE through my PS2 and xbox, I get sharpness settings in the 55 range, according to the overscan test pattern on DVE. Is this unusual? I mean, it looks pretty good to me, but I can't seem to comprehend such a high sharpness setting. My HDMI cable is in the mail, so I haven't had a chance to see what I get via my new upscan DVD player.


----------



## RWetmore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lanzarlaluna* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it normal for this set to require a relatively high sharpness setting? I picked up the 970 last weekend to replace a 27" Panny SDTV. When I run DVE through my PS2 and xbox, I get sharpness settings in the 55 range, according to the overscan test pattern on DVE. Is this unusual? I mean, it looks pretty good to me, but I can't seem to comprehend such a high sharpness setting. My HDMI cable is in the mail, so I haven't had a chance to see what I get via my new upscan DVD player.



55 sounds a little high. Are you in "Pro" mode? Also, you are better off using component with this set - it is sharper than HDMI by about 15-20%.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RWetmore* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the detailed reply, Glen. I had no idea 1080p scanning was so difficult. Even though only 540 lines are being displayed at one time with interlaced, aren't they being displayed in different spots (odd then even lines once per second?)? I don't understand how dot pitch limitation would be different if all the lines were displayed at once rather than interlaced?
> 
> 
> Also, do you know how many small computer monitors with very high resolution (1024x768, for example) successfully do progressive scanning? Aren't their dot pitches even finer?



With a CRT, there is an electronic beam that hits the phosphor and it glows. With a DV CRT there is also a mask (with a magnifying glass, you can see the RGB dots) With higher resolution, there may not be enough dots to show every detail, they would overlap, resulting in a softer, picture.


Non CRT computer monitors, (1024x768, for example), Plasma, DLP, LCD, LCoS are all fixed pixel and the image needs to be scaled to fit or the image doesn't fit. Like viewing a 1366x1024 picture at 100%, you don't see all of it or an 800x600 will not fill the screen. Computer monitors are designed for close viewing, TVs are designed around normal seating distances. For example, my 1024x768 notebook monitor, at 2', is bigger to the eye, than my 65" TV at 13', therefore, a 65" 1024x768 display would have a comparable image resolution.


----------



## lanzarlaluna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RWetmore* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 55 sounds a little high. Are you in "Pro" mode? Also, you are better off using component with this set - it is sharper than HDMI by about 15-20%.



Yes, I am in Pro mode. The xbox and PS2 are both hooked up via component. Could having a contrast set too low contribute in a round about way to the crispness of an image? Things are a little muddy right now, but I'm afraid to boost up the contrast until this sets gets some more hours under its belt (Should I even keep contrast down on a new set, or is this a myth?). I know contrast and sharpness aren't specifically related, but I'm wondering if softness could be in the realm of muddiness, as far as my eye is concerned.


Also, what are people's thoughts on the Color Axis option? Would Monitor or Default be a better way to go when tweaking color?


----------



## RWetmore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With a CRT, there is an electronic beam that hits the phosphor and it glows. With a DV CRT there is also a mask (with a magnifying glass, you can see the RGB dots) With higher resolution, there may not be enough dots to show every detail, they would overlap, resulting in a softer, picture.



I understand this, but not in reference to interlaced vs. progressive with the same resolution (i.e. 1080i vs. 1080p). If with interlaced, the odd then even lines are drawn (both in their different, respective locations) in the same time frame, why is dot pitch limitation not the same?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Non CRT computer monitors, (1024x768, for example), Plasma, DLP, LCD, LCoS are all fixed pixel and the image needs to be scaled to fit or the image doesn't fit. Like viewing a 1366x1024 picture at 100%, you don't see all of it or an 800x600 will not fill the screen. Computer monitors are designed for close viewing, TVs are designed around normal seating distances. For example, my 1024x768 notebook monitor, at 2', is bigger to the eye, than my 65" TV at 13', therefore, a 65" 1024x768 display would have a comparable image resolution.



I'm aware of this. My question is how do they successfully do progressive scan at that resolution at such small sizes???


----------



## RWetmore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lanzarlaluna* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, I am in Pro mode. The xbox and PS2 are both hooked up via component. Could having a contrast set too low contribute in a round about way to the crispness of an image? Things are a little muddy right now, but I'm afraid to boost up the contrast until this sets gets some more hours under its belt (Should I even keep contrast down on a new set, or is this a myth?). I know contrast and sharpness aren't specifically related, but I'm wondering if softness could be in the realm of muddiness, as far as my eye is concerned.



The lower the contrast setting, the better the beam focus, so that probably isn't the problem unless it is set really low.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lanzarlaluna* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, what are people's thoughts on the Color Axis option? Would Monitor or Default be a better way to go when tweaking color?



I think Monitor is more accurate, but you really need to get into the service menu and adjust the color decoder settings (See the Sony service codes thread). I think the correct settings for the 970 are:


RYR - 14

RYB - 14

GYR - 4

GYB - 3


or something really close to that.


----------



## SurfingMatt27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RWetmore* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The lower the contrast setting, the better the beam focus, so that probably isn't the problem unless it is set really low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Monitor is more accurate, but you really need to get into the service menu and adjust the color decoder settings (See the Sony service codes thread). I think the correct settings for the 970 are:
> 
> *RYR - 14
> 
> RYB - 14
> 
> GYR - 4
> 
> GYB - 3*
> 
> 
> or something really close to that.



Actually i find


14

14

6

4


to be more accurate for the color decoder.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RWetmore* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I understand this, but not in reference to interlaced vs. progressive with the same resolution (i.e. 1080i vs. 1080p). If with interlaced, the odd then even lines are drawn (both in their different, respective locations) in the same time frame, why is dot pitch limitation not the same?



Consider it like this, you have a 4-lane highway with 8'wide lanes. Now you have 4 trucks carrying 9'wide loads. You can have trucks in lanes 1/3 then 2/4 (forget 1/4) this is interlaced. To have trucks in lanes 1/2/3/4 you need smaller loads or wider lanes, progressive. Same with the TV, for CRT, you need smaller spot beam and or wider phosphor. There is a reason the new 1080p Plasmas are not smaller than 50", they cannot make the phosphor cells any smaller at this time. 42" Plasmas are usually 1024x768. The pixels on a 65" 1080p Plasma are smaller than the pixels on a 50" 1366x768 Plasma.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RWetmore* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm aware of this. My question is how do they successfully do progressive scan at that resolution at such small sizes???



It is just digital data going to a pixel. If you think about the newer LCoS 1080p chips, they are only about .7" if that measurement is diagonal, the size is .6"x.34" with 1920x1080 pixel display, the chip/video signal is something in the area of 2200x1125 pixels. Now just imagine a 1080p image on a chip that size.


----------



## RWetmore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Consider it like this, you have a 4-lane highway with 8'wide lanes. Now you have 4 trucks carrying 9'wide loads. You can have trucks in lanes 1/3 then 2/4 (forget 1/4) this is interlaced. To have trucks in lanes 1/2/3/4 you need smaller loads or wider lanes, progressive. Same with the TV, for CRT, you need smaller spot beam and or wider phosphor. There is a reason the new 1080p Plasmas are not smaller than 50", they cannot make the phosphor cells any smaller at this time. 42" Plasmas are usually 1024x768. The pixels on a 65" 1080p Plasma are smaller than the pixels on a 50" 1366x768 Plasma.
> 
> 
> It is just digital data going to a pixel. If you think about the newer LCoS 1080p chips, they are only about .7" if that measurement is diagonal, the size is .6"x.34" with 1920x1080 pixel display, the chip/video signal is something in the area of 2200x1125 pixels. Now just imagine a 1080p image on a chip that size.



I mean 1024x768 direct view CRT computer monitors, not fixed pixel displays. How do they do those progressive scan?


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RWetmore* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I mean 1024x768 direct view CRT computer monitors, not fixed pixel displays. How do they do those progressive scan?



CRT screens don't have a fixed "pixel resolution" they have a dot pitch, and the internal circuits have a maximum resolution they can handle, in part limited by the dot size. A 15" monitor with a .27 dot pitch will have much less resolution than a 21" monitor with a .20 dot pitch. The dot pitch and size of the monitor dictate the maximum resolution.

A 17", .20 can go to 1280x1024 and a 21", .20 can go to 2048x1536, while a 15", .24 can only go to 1024x768 and a 15", .23 can go to 1280x1024. It is mainly in the dot size, smaller dots = more resolution. The two 15" examples are like the 970 vs. 960, the dots are smaller on the 960.
21" here 
17" here


----------



## RWetmore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> CRT screens don't have a fixed "pixel resolution" they have a dot pitch, and the internal circuits have a maximum resolution they can handle, in part limited by the dot size. A 15" monitor with a .27 dot pitch will have much less resolution than a 21" monitor with a .20 dot pitch. The dot pitch and size of the monitor dictate the maximum resolution.
> 
> A 17", .20 can go to 1280x1024 and a 21", .20 can go to 2048x1536, while a 15", .24 can only go to 1024x768 and a 15", .23 can go to 1280x1024. It is mainly in the dot size, smaller dots = more resolution. The two 15" examples are like the 970 vs. 960, the dots are smaller on the 960.
> 21" here
> 17" here



Glen,


I'm eluding to the point you made about a 34" DV CRT being too small to do 720p on any commercially made TV. I'm asking how then do they do similar resolutions on small DV CRT computer monitors that only cost a few hundred dollars? I understand fully the difference between dot pitch and fixed pixel displays.


What I don't understand how you say they can make a 1024x768 (dot pitch) DV CRT progressive scan 15" computer monitor, but cannot feasibly make a 720p (or 1080p for that matter) 34" DV CRT.


----------



## RWetmore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Consider it like this, you have a 4-lane highway with 8'wide lanes. Now you have 4 trucks carrying 9'wide loads. You can have trucks in lanes 1/3 then 2/4 (forget 1/4) this is interlaced. To have trucks in lanes 1/2/3/4 you need smaller loads or wider lanes, progressive. Same with the TV, for CRT, you need smaller spot beam and or wider phosphor.



I don't get it. WIth interlaced, the trucks would not ever be traveling in overlapping lanes (odd then even lines don't overlap - or do they?), so I really don't get the size analogy to interlaced vs. progressive.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RWetmore* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Glen,
> 
> 
> I'm eluding to the point you made about a 34" DV CRT being too small to do 720p on any commercially made TV. I'm asking how then do they do similar resolutions on small DV CRT computer monitors that only cost a few hundred dollars? I understand fully the difference between dot pitch and fixed pixel displays.
> 
> 
> What I don't understand how you say they can make a 1024x768 (dot pitch) DV CRT progressive scan 15" computer monitor, but cannot feasibly make a 720p (or 1080p for that matter) 34" DV CRT.



They could, my best guess is that they decided that the cost couldn't support the projected sales at the current market price. A graphics monitor and a TV are two totally different markets. When a big CRT was needed they just went to a CRT projector.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RWetmore* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't get it. With interlaced, the trucks would not ever be traveling in overlapping lanes (odd then even lines don't overlap - or do they?), so I really don't get the size analogy to interlaced vs. progressive.



That is the point if the dot or beam spot is greater in size than the scan line for that resolution, progressive lines will overlap and the image will loose resolution. If alternating lines overlap the blank space, it doesn't matter as much. This is exactly the issue with doing 1080p on a 9" CRT projector. Unless it is in perfect condition and properly setup, 960p can look better than 1080p. 8" CRTs don't have enough surface area to even think about resolving 1080 lines.


----------



## chaz01

Read the first 15 and the last 4 pages. Went out tonight and picked up this set at BB for $900. Last one at that store per the inventory lookup screen on premise. Started my HD journey in March of 04 with a crt projection (Toshiba 46h83-isf'd) then in October of05 went to a 52" D-ila (52g886) and today, down to a 200 lb, 34" direct crt. It exceeds the pq on both prior sets. Before this set, I spent $4 thousand on the other two in three years and they cannot match the pq on this set. Expensive lesson but until SED arrives, I will just keep the smaller, bulkier, and superior TV (I hope!), no SFP and all!


Thanks for all the posts.


----------



## sfactor23

It appears that the Sony KD 34XBR970 is being discontinued - B&H Photo is a fairly well known electronics store here in NYC. I was checking their site for pricing and found that they are listing the tv as discontinued (sorry, I can't post the link here - so that you can directly link to the page and see for yourselves - as per the moderator's rules. If you do a google search for the store, you should find it easily).

Also, it appears Best Buy is no longer selling the tv online, limiting sales to in store only, while lowering the price to $899.99. Is the end of Sony's line of CRT HDTV's almost here?


----------



## Bfrogg99

Hey if anyone wants a 34 KDXBR970 check out Sony's website. They still have it listed. My local Best Buy here in NC is discontinuing the 970 as well. Sad Day


----------



## julio388

THE SPARKLING WEGA TECHNOLOGY

Sony's latest Sparkling WEGA technology is set to redefine conventional viewing experience, as we know it! Watch your favorite television programmes in true-to-life realism as the new technology sparkles up your screen. Sparkling WEGA produces brighter, more vivid and higher contrast pictures than before through the unique FDTrinitron technology with advanced picture circuitry that will enhance your viewing experience further. Relish in the next wave of Sparkling WEGA entertainment and you will be instantly mesmerized!




According to Sony internal tests, the colour temperature has increased by 65%.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Brighter And Higher Contrast With Intelligent Picture PLUS

The advancement of Intelligent Picture PLUS in the new CRT WEGA series enables you to view images of better resolution and amazing image realism with higher picture contrast ratio. This improvement is made to Auto Contrast Optimization of Intelligent Picture enabling middle range luminance of images to be increased by an impressive 30%. All this translates to brighter images on screen for your viewing pleasure.










--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



True Flat Visual from FD Trinitron

The FD Trinitron enables you to view life-like images of exceptional brightness and precise colour reproduction, with greater depth and clarity for total visual enjoyment. This is done through a special feature of an Aperture Grille, a unique high tension grille conceptualized with a series of vertical slits stretching from top to bottom. This feature allows more electrons to pass through than the conventional shadow mask television and makes for greater enjoyment for the viewer.


Brighter Images!

The Sony's High-Tension Aperture Grille allows more electrons to pass through its series of vertical slits that stretches from top to bottom. This helps produce images of exceptional brightness and clarity with greater depth, when compared to competitor's shadow mask television.








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------





A new gateway to explore and navigate through advanced and comprehensive graphic menu for an easy access to a wide range of entertainment options. Enjoy TV and video programmes, tune in to the radio or adjust your TV settings at the push of a button.






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Doming Free Images!

Another superior benefit of the High-Tension Aperture Grille is its ability to effectively deliver onscreen images with much better colour accuracy! This is achieved through its stable vertical tension that absorbs expanding heat energy, ensuring that there is no unwanted colour spillage as all beams will hit at the correct position when reflected on the phosphor.






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Intelligent Technology For Enhanced Visual Enjoyment

Intelligent Picture Signal Indicator enables viewer to see improved picture quality after visualising the signal strength indication, providing an impressive testimony of the Intelligent Picture PLUS effect. Convenient signal sensor that provides quick and precise identification of signal level.






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Intelligent Picture PLUS


AUTOMATIC CONTRAST OPTIMISATION

This function automatically optimizes the contrast of bright and dark scenes with variable gamma. Contrast performance is further enhanced in Sparkling WEGA that will feature a more convincing picture quality.


AUTOMATIC NOISE DETECTION

This function automatically detects noise when receiving weak broadcast and video signals. There is improved picture quality by controlling sensitivity, colour level, sharpness and brightness.








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Intelligent Signal Booster*

The Intelligent Signal Booster automatically strengthens weak TV signals. When the incoming RF signal shows an unclear, snowy picture, this function detects the signal level then amplifies it to improve overall picture quality. With Intelligent Signal Booster, images are finer, clearer and have excellent contrast.






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Diamond Cut Design

Encased in this sophisticated outfit, the new SZ29/25 features the superior diamond-shape feature that is sleek and attractive.


DVD Component Input

Sony WEGA delivers picture images of astounding quality when compared to standard composite and S-Video input television units through specially designed features to optimize signals from DVD sources. Enjoy perfect image resolution and colour fidelity when viewing movies and videos on your Sony WEGA.


V-Compression (Vertical Compression Technology)

Enjoy watching DVDs on the SZ series in a cinematic widescreen 16:9 aspect ratio and images of high-density quality. Compressing the image from a 4:3 to 16:9 mode is achieved through focusing the scanning lines within the image area. This greatly increases the lines to reveal richer, fuller images and vast improvements in picture quality.


5-Band Graphic Equalizer

Fitted with the 5-Band Graphic Equalizer, you will be able to enjoy richer listening pleasures. To view the graphic display, you need only push the Sound Mode button on the remote control. Each mode comes with optimized settings to provide the most comprehensive audio enjoyment.


The Sparkling Sound Technology


The pursuit for ideal precision has lead Sony to introduce Sparkling Sound* Technology. Driven by Tweeters & BBE Digital Technology for the reproduction of delicately tuned high frequency sounds, Sparkling Sound Technology delivers exceptional quality with surround effects in a compact package. A sound engine with excellent clarity and remarkably realistic sound reproduction - Sparkling Sound Technology sets a new benchmark in sound fidelity and realism.




Tweeter: High Performance Sound and Vocal Clarity Enhancement


To enhance your audio experience, Sparkling Sound* is powered with two finely pitched tweeters for excellent sound delivery and outstanding sound definition. This remarkable device is designed to effectively deliver high frequency sounds and enhance vocal clarity.




BBE Digital: Clarity Up with Original Live Sound Reproduction


BBE Digital Technology produces high definition sound, with harmonic complexity, Sparkle and Clarity. Since components with large negative phase shifts (high frequencies) arrive at the listener's ear later than signals undergoing small phase shifts(low frequencies), audio materials with high frequency sounds such as sharp vocals and, instruments like guitars and pianos are unfocused. The sound is not delivered perfectly, making it seem fuzzy and unclear. BBE Digital Technology works to neutralize the distortion and the resultant effect is the production of realistic sound. High frequencies are clearer and naturally brilliant while low frequencies are harmonically rich and well defined. BBE Digital Technology facilitates the maximization of surround sound effects whilst maintaining natural clarity definition.





Picture

Sparkling WEGA


----------



## julio388

unfortunately sony may not introduced this new technology sparking wega in the united states. Focusing on lcd improvement than crt. Sparking wega will be available in asia and overseas countries where crt is in demand.


----------



## chaz01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *julio388* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> unfortunately sony may not introduced this new technology sparking wega in the united states. Focusing on lcd improvement than crt. Sparking wega will be available in asia and overseas countries where crt is in demand.



What's the contrast numbers on the 970 and will improvements be perceived in such a small footprint? Sounds like a lot of marketing mumbo jumbo. But wait, there's more! New and improved!


A BETTER 6500k gray scale than before.


etc. etc. etc.


----------



## G-Bull

This is my favorite part:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *julio388* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> According to Sony internal tests, the colour temperature has increased by 65%.



So they're saying that the "standard" color temp isn't just way too blue like it usually is, but it's now 65% MORE way too blue. I mean, WAAAAAY too blue.


----------



## chaz01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-Bull* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is my favorite part:
> 
> 
> So they're saying that the "standard" color temp isn't just way too blue like it usually is, but it's now 65% MORE way too blue. I mean, WAAAAAY too blue.



Yeah, that one had me scratching my head...


----------



## dcorban




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sony* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> THE SPARKLING WEGA TECHNOLOGY



I love (and own) Sony stuff, but pretty much everything here made me giggle.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sony* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> According to Sony internal tests, the colour temperature has increased by 65%.



This boggles my mind.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sony* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Brighter And Higher Contrast With Intelligent Picture PLUS



I wonder how much _more_ blooming comes with this 30% increase in brightness.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sony* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> True Flat Visual from FD Trinitron



Wow! An aperture grill! Welcome to 1969.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sony* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A new gateway to explore and navigate



Whee! WEGAGATE!!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sony* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Doming Free Images!



Glad to know the visible wires holding the grill are doing _something_.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sony* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Intelligent Technology For Enhanced Visual Enjoyment



I had to break out my decoder ring for this one. It took a whole paragraph just to say "signal strength meter".



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sony* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> AUTOMATIC CONTRAST OPTIMISATION



This CRT version of automatic iris going to throw the color temperature off like it does on their rear projections.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sony* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> AUTOMATIC NOISE DETECTION



Notice that this mentions nothing about actually doing something to _prevent or eliminate_ the noise. Just that it succesfully detects the noise!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sony* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Intelligent Signal Booster



Hey, something that is described accurately and named appropriately for a change.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sony* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Diamond Cut Design



In other words, if you don't buy the matching Sony stand, your setup will look like ass.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sony* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DVD Component Input



I guess third world countries like the UK haven't heard of HDMI or DVI. Bah, who needs it anyway!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sony* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> V-Compression (Vertical Compression Technology)



Hey, if you are sitting 2-3ft away from your tiny 34" screen, you might actually notice the improvement!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sony* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 5-Band Graphic Equalizer



As if any equalization is going to help with 2" speakers.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sony* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tweeter: High Performance Sound and Vocal Clarity Enhancement



Two-way speakers! Who needs 5.1 surround anyway?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sony* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BBE Digital: Clarity Up with Original Live Sound Reproduction



Yes, since we are already sitting 3 feet away from the screen to take advantage of the increased resolution, we will definitely notice that the bass is hitting our ears before the treble.


----------



## like.no.other.

To dcorban:


Have you ever heard of emphasizing for advertisement a.k.a marketing?

Ever had a job? Ever encounter anycorporation that doesn't

emphasize their product to sell? I am just wondering why you are

picking this stuff like it's a bad thing.


----------



## dcorban

Well, that didn't take long.


----------



## Greensman

You came off sounding like an A$$.


----------



## dcorban

I am a "Sony fan" just like some of the other people here. I have all Sony gear (except in my car, Sony seems to suck at car audio). I was just extremely humored at their marketing and thought I would share the fun with people here. I guess you guys eat lemons for breakfast.


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *like.no.other.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To dcorban:
> 
> 
> Have you ever heard of emphasizing for advertisement a.k.a marketing?
> 
> Ever had a job? Ever encounter anycorporation that doesn't
> 
> emphasize their product to sell? I am just wondering why you are
> 
> picking this stuff like it's a bad thing.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Greensman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You came off sounding like an A$$.



Lighten up, guys. dcorban said that the silly ad made him giggle. It didn't make you giggle? It sure made me giggle. I thought it was silly.


If you were so impressed by Sony's hype over this amazing TV, then move to India and buy one. Me, I'm keeping my HD XBR set...

Sony India - where the article originated


----------



## sivartk

So, it makes the "Indian Idols" sparkle?
http://www.setindia.com/indian_idol/index.htm


----------



## chaz01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-Bull* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Lighten up, guys. dcorban said that the silly ad made him giggle. It didn't make you giggle? It sure made me giggle. I thought it was silly.
> 
> 
> If you were so impressed by Sony's hype over this amazing TV, then move to India and buy one. Me, I'm keeping my HD XBR set...
> 
> Sony India - where the article originated



In a past life I was a marketing finance manager for a well known beer co. but c'mon, you gotta admit the copy on this promo is a bit over the edge to say the least...


I remember once seeing a promo that touted "added value bonus offers". Huh?!?!


My apologies to those who have written the copy but it is over the top.


----------



## nx211




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dcorban* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I love (and own) Sony stuff, but pretty much everything here made me giggle.
> 
> 
> 
> This boggles my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how much _more_ blooming comes with this 30% increase in brightness.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! An aperture grill! Welcome to 1969.
> 
> 
> 
> Whee! WEGAGATE!!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to know the visible wires holding the grill are doing _something_.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to break out my decoder ring for this one. It took a whole paragraph just to say "signal strength meter".
> 
> 
> 
> This CRT version of automatic iris going to throw the color temperature off like it does on their rear projections.
> 
> 
> 
> Notice that this mentions nothing about actually doing something to _prevent or eliminate_ the noise. Just that it succesfully detects the noise!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, something that is described accurately and named appropriately for a change.
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, if you don't buy the matching Sony stand, your setup will look like ass.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess third world countries like the UK haven't heard of HDMI or DVI. Bah, who needs it anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, if you are sitting 2-3ft away from your tiny 34" screen, you might actually notice the improvement!
> 
> 
> 
> As if any equalization is going to help with 2" speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> Two-way speakers! Who needs 5.1 surround anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, since we are already sitting 3 feet away from the screen to take advantage of the increased resolution, we will definitely notice that the bass is hitting our ears before the treble.




Well I thought your commentary was pretty funny dcorban.


And I was thinking the same thing about "blooming" when I read about "Sparkling WEGA's" from the Sonystyle web site in Jakarta.


However, it is sad that Sony doesn't even want to bother introducing the "Sparkling WEGA" technology into the US. Although flat panel sales are growing stronger every year, I believe I read somewhere that almost half of all TV sold in the US in 2006 were still CRTs.


CRTs are hardly dead yet if that percentage that I read was an accurate one.



nx211


----------



## julio388

Just like sony superfine pitch tube, that disappeared now the sparking wega technology won't make it to the usa. sony just don't care about the consumer. They charge premium over inflated prices and force consumers with unnecessary crap.


----------



## musicguyusa

I've had this TV since Nov. and have been happy for a while. Never touched the service menu just dialed in w/ AVIA with good results.


Today I just noticed that when turning on I no longer hear that big degaussing thump. Red light flashes 6 times and turns on quiter. Unfortunately the picture is now bad w/ horrible discoloration in the corners that appears to be releated to no degaussing. Any ideas on how to fix easily? Is there a way to force a secret degauss function? Since the 1st thing any electronic trouble shooter tells me to do is unplug the unit for a few minutes then plug it back in and turn it on, i've done that to no avail.


----------



## like.no.other.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *musicguyusa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had this TV since Nov. and have been happy for a while. Never touched the service menu just dialed in w/ AVIA with good results.
> 
> 
> Today I just noticed that when turning on I no longer hear that big degaussing thump. Red light flashes 6 times and turns on quiter. Unfortunately the picture is now bad w/ horrible discoloration in the corners that appears to be releated to no degaussing. Any ideas on how to fix easily? Is there a way to force a secret degauss function? Since the 1st thing any electronic trouble shooter tells me to do is unplug the unit for a few minutes then plug it back in and turn it on, i've done that to no avail.



Call Sony to appoint you with a technician. Usually it get fixed in an instant. They

just go at the back of your TV and mess with the internal unit.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *julio388* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just like sony superfine pitch tube, that disappeared now the sparking wega technology won't make it to the usa. sony just don't care about the consumer. They charge premium over inflated prices and force consumers with unnecessary crap.



Too many consumers don't care about what they buy. If most consumers purchase a TV based upon the way it looks in the showroom, in "Torch Mode" and the manufacturer sells all they make, why would they change? "If it ain't broke, don't try to fix it"


----------



## recklessmind

Having trouble accessing the service menu. Is it the same (display - 5 - vol^ - power) code listed in the Service Menu Thread?


I have to do something... My 360 looks so terrible running through component (colors seem muted / dull and it's really freakin dark). I also have a nasty overscan issue.


PS3 looks sweet through HDMI though. Barely any adjustments. Little overscan, but much less than the 360 through component.


----------



## chaz01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *recklessmind* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Having trouble accessing the service menu. Is it the same (display - 5 - vol^ - power) code listed in the Service Menu Thread?
> 
> 
> I have to do something... My 360 looks so terrible running through component (colors seem muted / dull and it's really freakin dark). I also have a nasty overscan issue.
> 
> 
> PS3 looks sweet through HDMI though. Barely any adjustments. Little overscan, but much less than the 360 through component.



My 360 looks great through component. Any particular game(s)? Did you set the console to 1080i?


----------



## recklessmind




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chaz01* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My 360 looks great through component. Any particular game(s)? Did you set the console to 1080i?



All games.


I was originally using a PC monitor and running my 360 through VGA. PQ was really impressive, especially the color, which was very vibrant.


The switch to component seems to have muted or dimmed the colors. And everything is really dark. A lot of detail is lost because dark colors bleed together.


COD3 is especially bad. That whole game just seems really, really dark.


Can you post your settings? Just curious what you're running with.


And did you calibrate your set in the SM... or is it pretty much "out of the box".


Thanks.


Edit: I have the 360 on 720p right now. I tried 1080i and, honestly, didn't see much difference. Someone (in this thread) said the television does a better job upconverting than the 360... so I'm just taking their word for it atm.


Probably pretty apparent from my posts, but I really don't know very much about this stuff.


----------



## chaz01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *recklessmind* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All games.
> 
> 
> I was originally using a PC monitor and running my 360 through VGA. PQ was really impressive, especially the color, which was very vibrant.
> 
> 
> The switch to component seems to have muted or dimmed the colors. And everything is really dark. A lot of detail is lost because dark colors bleed together.
> 
> 
> COD3 is especially bad. That whole game just seems really, really dark.
> 
> 
> Can you post your settings? Just curious what you're running with.
> 
> 
> And did you calibrate your set in the SM... or is it pretty much "out of the box".
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Set is OOB. Try standard at 65pic and "monitor" to reduce red in advanced menu and no edge enhancement. Leave the rest as is.


Did you switch to HD on the back of the 360? It comes on SD by default.


----------



## recklessmind

Yeah... it's set to HD.


I think maybe the problem might be that the 360 just looks a lot better through VGA.


----------



## daschrier

Just put my set into warm mode of neutral, and it looks so much more natural. At first I felt that the warm mode was too red, but after diverting my eyes for an hour or so and going back to the set, the colors looked much better.


----------



## lanzarlaluna

I've had this set for a week or so, and I've got a horizontal downward bowing in the corners that looks something like this:

_-----------------_

--------------------

--------------------


The bottom corners also seem to bow upward slightly, although not as bad as the downward bow of the upper corners. I've messed with geometry in the service menu, and there is no way to make this problem less noticeable.


So, it's magnet time for me. Is there any chance whatsoever that I could get some magnet therapy under warranty? Or am I just better off dropping the cash for ISF calibration?


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lanzarlaluna* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had this set for a week or so, and I've got a horizontal downward bowing in the corners that looks something like this:
> 
> _-----------------_
> 
> --------------------
> 
> --------------------
> 
> 
> The bottom corners also seem to bow upward slightly, although not as bad as the downward bow of the upper corners. I've messed with geometry in the service menu, and there is no way to make this problem less noticeable.
> 
> 
> So, it's magnet time for me. Is there any chance whatsoever that I could get some magnet therapy under warranty? Or am I just better off dropping the cash for ISF calibration?



ISF doesn't deal with the magnets in the TV, some may be technically capable and offer the service, but generally ISF calibration it is just minor geometry/convergence then all the normal calibration adjustments. The setup on a CRT projector can run $2500 and is probably easier than fixing a 960's problems. The bowing in the corners is most noticeable when viewing horizontal lines, generally not as noticeable when watching video. IMO, spending the money to get the picture looking the best it can with accurate colors and settings and enjoy watching it will give bigger rewards than fixating on geometry issues inhearent in large CRT DV monitors.


----------



## vid33nyc1

Is there a step by step guide i can follow to change the geometry on my sony XBR970.I want to get into the service menu so i can fix the picture a bit.I notice things are a bit off when i play my xbox 360.There is so many posts here,dont know where to look.Can anyone help?thxs.


----------



## like.no.other.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vid33nyc1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there a step by step guide i can follow to change the geometry on my sony XBR970.I want to get into the service menu so i can fix the picture a bit.I notice things are a bit off when i play my xbox 360.There is so many posts here,dont know where to look.Can anyone help?thxs.



It's really hard to adjust the picture straight. What you can do is tilt and overscan

the edges so it fills up the screen with no bending on moving full picture.


----------



## o0gloom0o

Does anyone know how long Sony will make tube t.v.'s? I'm very interested in the kd-34xbr970, though I'm afraid that when my budget allows the purchase, it might be discontinued.


----------



## SurfingMatt27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *o0gloom0o* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how long Sony will make tube t.v.'s? I'm very interested in the kd-34xbr970, though I'm afraid that when my budget allows the purchase, it might be discontinued.



most CRT manufacturers as i know it are all closing down their factories,CRT tv's are slowly phasing out completely.


If you have the chance definately get the sony because i don't see anything better coming in a blue moon as far as i'm concerned.


all i can say is get these tv's while you can because once they are gone, they will be very hard to find.


----------



## chaz01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SurfingMatt27* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> most CRT manufacturers as i know it are all closing down their factories,CRT tv's are slowly phasing out completely.
> 
> 
> If you have the chance definately get the sony because i don't see anything better coming in a blue moon as far as i'm concerned.
> 
> 
> all i can say is get these tv's while you can because once they are gone, they will be very hard to find.



Glad I picked mine up recently. I would second getting one now. Just read another thread here that said sony would not be introducing any crt tv's this year. Don't know if that's true, but most don't want a 200lb tv, even if the PQ is superior.


----------



## imagined Days

I got the 970 on fri. I love it! I tried today t hook my hd cable box up va the HDMI cable. It says t.v. does not support HDCP. What can I do? Anything? Thanks!


Chris


----------



## like.no.other.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imagined Days* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got the 970 on fri. I love it! I tried today t hook my hd cable box up va the HDMI cable. It says t.v. does not support HDCP. What can I do? Anything? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Chris



What is your cable box?


----------



## imagined Days

It is a Pace HDTV cable box thru Time warner cable.


----------



## GlenC

From Sony


> Quote:
> All Sony® televisions that have a DVI or HDMI input support High-bandwidth Digital Content Protection (HDCP).
> 
> 
> This error message may display when a set-top box is connected to the television with either a DVI or HDMI cable. The error message is being produced by the set-top box, not the television.
> 
> 
> To correct this, ensure your set-top box has been properly configured to output a DVI or HDMI signal and that it is securely connected to the television with the corresponding type of digital cable.
> 
> 
> If the issue cannot be resolved, it will be necessary to contact the set-top box provider for additional assistance.


----------



## like.no.other.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imagined Days* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is a Pace HDTV cable box thru Time warner cable.



Refer to your manual to set the output to HDMI or call your cable company.


----------



## chaz01

Probably the box as stated. Mine works fine with a Comcast Motorola DVR on HDMI.


----------



## Egan311




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfactor23* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It appears that the Sony KD 34XBR970 is being discontinued - B&H Photo is a fairly well known electronics store here in NYC. I was checking their site for pricing and found that they are listing the tv as discontinued (sorry, I can't post the link here - so that you can directly link to the page and see for yourselves - as per the moderator's rules. If you do a google search for the store, you should find it easily).
> 
> Also, it appears Best Buy is no longer selling the tv online, limiting sales to in store only, while lowering the price to $899.99. Is the end of Sony's line of CRT HDTV's almost here?



Uh-oh! Do you think this model is going to be replaced with another CRT? Or are they going to stop making CRTs altogether?


I was planning on buying this set in a few months. But now this TV might be all gone by then.


Crap.


----------



## like.no.other.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Egan311* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Uh-oh! Do you think this model is going to be replaced with another CRT? Or are they going to stop making CRTs altogether?
> 
> 
> I was planning on buying this set in a few months. But now this TV might be all gone by then.
> 
> 
> Crap.



No, Sony is still on production for this TV. If the store cancel it, it doesn't mean it's

discontinue. It's either to much maintenance for them or it costing them fortune to

ship it.


----------



## imagined Days

Ok, I replugged everything in, and now it is working with the box and the HDMI cable....Interesting. It looks awesome. One thing thugh, on the HD channels there is a slight lip synch issue. Any ideas as to how this can be fixed, or is it the feed from the cble company? Thanks!


Chris


----------



## like.no.other.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imagined Days* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, I replugged everything in, and now it is working with the box and the HDMI cable....Interesting. It looks awesome. One thing thugh, on the HD channels there is a slight lip synch issue. Any ideas as to how this can be fixed, or is it the feed from the cble company? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Chris



You really need to contact your cable company to either replace the settop box

unit or reset your signal reception. It's not the TV, it's the box.


----------



## imagined Days

Do you mean the lip synch issue is with the cable box? I must say that I love the odor that this tv creates in my family room. It's better than that new car smell!


Chris


----------



## like.no.other.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imagined Days* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you mean the lip synch issue is with the cable box? I must say that I love the odor that this tv creates in my family room. It's better than that new car smell!
> 
> 
> Chris



Yes and no offense, what the hell are you smoking talking about the TV's oder?


----------



## sivartk

I understand, the smell of new electronics as they go through the "burn in" period....lovely smell.


----------



## Wickerman1972




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imagined Days* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you mean the lip synch issue is with the cable box? I must say that I love the odor that this tv creates in my family room. It's better than that new car smell!
> 
> 
> Chris



Yeah, mine had that bigtime. It had a smell similar to an electrical fire the first few weeks I had it. It kept making me paranoid because I thought it was burning up inside. But everytime I looked at it everything seemed to be fine, just had a very strange odor for a while.


----------



## freestonew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wickerman1972* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, mine had that bigtime. It had a smell similar to an electrical fire the first few weeks I had it. It kept making me paranoid because I thought it was burning up inside. But everytime I looked at it everything seemed to be fine, just had a very strange odor for a while.



I noted this too, especially in my efficentcy apartment! but as the days of use go by, the odor outgasses away, little by little.

I found that if i bought a roll of that wide aluminium foil, and then tore off a huge sheet, and if i drapped it over the tv when I turned it off, the new-smell is even lessened more. do not have this cover on it when the set is on, though!


freestone


----------



## chaz01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Egan311* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Uh-oh! Do you think this model is going to be replaced with another CRT? Or are they going to stop making CRTs altogether?
> 
> 
> I was planning on buying this set in a few months. But now this TV might be all gone by then.
> 
> 
> Crap.



You may want to read this thread.


http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=812314


----------



## stephankoch

As an fyi, I called Sony with the same concern of a smell of "wires buring", whenI first got my xbr970. They (Sony) stated it was common with many new crts as plastics and wiring inside were heated for the first time, and that the smell would go away. I would say my smell have dropped quite a bit in the month I've had it.


----------



## Tempest_2084

I'm in the market for my first HDTV and I was thinking about getting a KD-34XBR970 since I've got the room for a CRT and I've heard nothing but good things about the 970 (I also play alot of video games and I hear CRTs rock for that). What I really wanted is the 960, but since it's been discontinued it seems to be impossible to find (I've also heard of reliability problems with the SFP tube).


My only concern is that I've read that the 970 doesn't do true 1080i since it's a CRT (only displaying 853 X 1080 rather than 1920 X 1080). Is this a noticable thing, or is it only of concern on much larger sets?


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tempest_2084* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm in the market for my first HDTV and I was thinking about getting a KD-34XBR970 since I've got the room for a CRT and I've heard nothing but good things about the 970 (I also play alot of video games and I hear CRTs rock for that). What I really wanted is the 960, but since it's been discontinued it seems to be impossible to find (I've also heard of reliability problems with the SFP tube).
> 
> 
> My only concern is that I've read that the 970 doesn't do true 1080i since it's a CRT (only displaying 853 X 1080 rather than 1920 X 1080). Is this a noticable thing, or is it only of concern on much larger sets?



One of the specs I saw was the Sony SFP tube was a 65% improvement in resolution with a horizontal dot pitch around .5mm. My guess is the 970 is back around the .77mm


Sony, 2003, CES


> Quote:
> By comparison, the current 34W-inch XBR Hi-Scan monitor offers 847 lines of vertical resolution, while the new Super Fine Pitch model will offer 1,401 vertical lines.





> Quote:
> An aperture grille (tension mask) is one of two major technologies used to manufacture cathode ray tube (CRT) televisions and computer displays; the other is shadow mask.
> 
> 
> Fine vertical wires behind the front glass of the display screen separate the different colors of phosphors into strips. Depending on the size of the display, one or two horizontal stabilizing wires are also used, and may be visible as fine lines across the face of the screen, providing the easiest way to distinguish aperture grille and shadow mask displays at a glance. Additionally, aperture grille displays tend to be vertically flat and are often horizontally flat as well



from Sony,


> Quote:
> Created especially for displaying high resolution pictures like high-definition broadcast, the new Super Fine Pitch CRT features the proprietary Super Fine Pitch Aperture Grill with 65 percent increased number of vertical "slits," which improve image resolution, for crisp, brilliant, highest picture quality reproduction from corner to corner.
> 
> 
> Together with a new electron gun and high intensity luminescent phosphor, the Super Fine Pitch CRT delivers exceptional picture performance. The improvement is immediately noticeable, with no visible vertical lines on the screen and higher resolution to all corners.


----------



## RWetmore

Glen,


I'm sure you have calibrated both (the 960 & the 970). What percentage increase in detail would you say the SFP models have vs. the 970? I mean based on your viewing experience, not specs. I'm curious.


----------



## RWetmore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One of the specs I saw was the Sony SFP tube was a 65% improvement in resolution with a horizontal dot pitch around .5mm. My guess is the 970 is back around the .77mm



Do you know the vertical dot pitch? I have always felt that the 970 and HS420 were about EDTV+ and the 960 around (maybe) 1280x720. I think a lot of people who by the 970/HS420 think the resolution is 1080x850, but I always felt it was far less than this.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RWetmore* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you know the vertical dot pitch? I have always felt that the 970 and HS420 were about EDTV+ and the 960 around (maybe) 1280x720. I think a lot of people who by the 970/HS420 think the resolution is 1080x850, but I always felt it was far less than this.



I'm not sure of the actual vertical resolution, there is no vertical dot pitch because of the aperture grill design.


EDTV vs. HDTV is a pretty good comparison. Only a variable every other line test pattern could answer the actual resolution issue.


The difference between the 960 and 970 is easily noticeable. The 960 is just a better HD picture.


----------



## Tempest_2084

I took a look at three XBR970's that were on display at various stores today. The one at Best Buy looked pretty good, but I did see some fuzziness in the picture. The next two I looked at (at two different Circuit Cities) looked absolutely terrible, I was looking for the coat hanger that they must have been using for the reception.


My question is, is this normal for HD CRT's setup in big box stores or am I not going to be happy with the picture on the 970? I assume they just have a weak signal going to TV and when I get it home and adjust it, it will look much better. The thing that worries me is that the non-CRT HDTV's around it didn't seem to be having similar problems.


----------



## SurfingMatt27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tempest_2084* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I took a look at three XBR970's that were on display at various stores today. The one at Best Buy looked pretty good, but I did see some fuzziness in the picture. The next two I looked at (at two different Circuit Cities) looked absolutely terrible, I was looking for the coat hanger that they must have been using for the reception.
> 
> 
> My question is, is this normal for HD CRT's setup in big box stores or am I not going to be happy with the picture on the 970? I assume they just have a weak signal going to TV and when I get it home and adjust it, it will look much better. The thing that worries me is that the non-CRT HDTV's around it didn't seem to be having similar problems.



It should look 5X better once settup right in your home.


----------



## Tempest_2084




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SurfingMatt27* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It should look 5X better once settup right in your home.



I thought as much. Somehow I suspect they do this on purpose to steer people towards the more expensive LCD and Plasma sets.


----------



## chaz01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RWetmore* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you know the vertical dot pitch? I have always felt that the 970 and HS420 were about EDTV+ and the 960 around (maybe) 1280x720. I think a lot of people who by the 970/HS420 think the resolution is 1080x850, but I always felt it was far less than this.



Lots of talk on this but I am coming from a 1280 X 720 fixed pixel display and to me, the 970 is far superior in PQ.


Why do so many kick these numbers around? I saw a post that if the numbers went one way the guy would keep his 970. if they didn't, he would swap out. Dudes! How's the fricking pic look? Do you like it? Are there better TV's in the universe? Are there worse?


Rant. rant. OK. but what's with these posts?


Thanks.


chaz


----------



## daschrier

Because specs allow the human mind to determine is something is better or worse than something else when they can't perceive any differences on their own.


----------



## like.no.other.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daschrier* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Because specs allow the human mind to determine is something is better or worse than something else when they can't perceive any differences on their own.



Amen!


----------



## J.Brad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daschrier* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Because specs allow the human mind to determine is something is better or worse than something else when they can't perceive any differences on their own.



What matters is what we perceive. Not a difference that typically makes no difference. Unless what makes a difference is lacking.


What makes a difference? It is a well known fact that the eye responds first and foremost to light/darkness contrast, secondly to color and color accuracay when it comes to discrimination of objects in the perceptual field.


If you find those conditions met the eye tends to go with it and discriminate the perceptual field. Hence the perceived quality of the picture CRTs produce. For those are the strengths of CRT technology.


Hence the artificiality of fixed pixel screens. They even have a hard time getting their pixels right. Not to speak of the fact both light/dark constrast as well as color accuracy is a problem for the technology that utilizes fixed pixels. Especially when compared to CRTs.


Digital technology is only a convenience of our age, the product of a manufacturing that has gone in that direction. Nothing we can do about that. It sells and it works even if sometimes the results are laughable. Understood by a mostly ignorant public who only know a few numbers like resolution. Much like audio where most only know how much wattage their amp puts out. As though that tells us about quality. It doesn't.


In time, perhaps, digital technology of TVs will satisfy us with their fixed pixel screens. Much like superior digital cameras do in some camps. Even so many of the best photography magazines won't allow a digital picture. Some still see a difference. Even if they find digital convenient.


No wonder many yearn for what we know would be the dream CRT, that has so much right about it when it comes to PQ. Still, we don't have to dream, for as it now stands, a few fine CRTs can make a difference.


The differnence that matters to the eye.


----------



## imagined Days

Good stuff!!!

A question, and I apologise if this has already been covered. I looked for it in this topic but saw nothing on it. When the 970 is displaying 4:3 mode (standard) channels and it puts the side bars up-is there any way to make those black? As it stands now, they are mostly grey, some are black though. Is there a setting in the menu I am missing? Thanks! I watched Discovery Insectia in HD for the first time last night.........OH MY LORD!!!! I am really diggin' this set!!!

Chris


----------



## SurfingMatt27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tempest_2084* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought as much. Somehow I suspect they do this on purpose to steer people towards the more expensive LCD and Plasma sets.



You hit the nail on the hammer!!










Plus they weren't properly settup i bet too.


----------



## SurfingMatt27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chaz01* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Lots of talk on this but I am coming from a 1280 X 720 fixed pixel display and to me, the 970 is far superior in PQ.
> 
> 
> Why do so many kick these numbers around? I saw a post that if the numbers went one way the guy would keep his 970. if they didn't, he would swap out. Dudes! How's the fricking pic look? Do you like it? Are there better TV's in the universe? Are there worse?
> 
> 
> Rant. rant. OK. but what's with these posts?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> chaz



Agreed...


In the end if your getting a great picture..who cares!!


----------



## SurfingMatt27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imagined Days* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good stuff!!!
> 
> A question, and I apologise if this has already been covered. I looked for it in this topic but saw nothing on it. When the 970 is displaying 4:3 mode (standard) channels and it puts the side bars up-is there any way to make those black? As it stands now, they are mostly grey, some are black though. Is there a setting in the menu I am missing? Thanks! I watched Discovery Insectia in HD for the first time last night.........OH MY LORD!!!! I am really diggin' this set!!!
> 
> Chris



Really they are grey??


I'm not too familiar with your model tv since i own the HS420 series and the 4:3 bars are black on mine not grey.


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imagined Days* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good stuff!!!
> 
> A question, and I apologise if this has already been covered. I looked for it in this topic but saw nothing on it. When the 970 is displaying 4:3 mode (standard) channels and it puts the side bars up-is there any way to make those black? As it stands now, they are mostly grey, some are black though. Is there a setting in the menu I am missing? Thanks! I watched Discovery Insectia in HD for the first time last night.........OH MY LORD!!!! I am really diggin' this set!!!
> 
> Chris



I think it's probably your cable box that's putting the gray bars on there. Your cable box is likely set up to upconvert everything (even 4:3 SD content) to 1080i 16:9, and it's adding gray bars, not the TV.


The TV's default is black bars, not gray.


When you're watching something with the gray bars, press the "display" button on the TV remote. Then you'll know if you're actually seeing a SD picture (it will say 480i), or if you're watching an upconverted picture from the cable box (it will say 1080i).


If its upconverted, you may want to set up the cable box to "pass through" 480i SD to the TV directly, instead of upconverting it to 16:9 HD.


----------



## SurfingMatt27

It's best to let the tv do the upconverting since it does a better job than the cable box.


Setting DRC to "Interlaced" triggers the upconversion to 960i.


----------



## Tempest_2084

Alright I think I'm going to get the 970 this weekend (Circuit City is having a sale). Some of my friends are trying to talk me into DLP sets, but some of my other friends are telling me that they have to replace a $200 blub every year and a half and I really don't want to deal with that. The LCD sets are rather tempting, but the loss of color depth, true blacks, and the blur from fast moving objects (on the cheaper sets) turns me off. Sure the 970 is a bulky behemoth, but that's the price you pay for quality at this price.


----------



## imagined Days

I got mine from CC last Friday, and I love the damn thing. Xbox 360 is amazing! The HD channels are brilliant!!!!!!! Even the standard channels look good!!! Get it, and you will not be dissapointed!!!


I fixed the grey bar issue, but now can not find an option in the cable box settings to allow for the 480i signal to pass through the box to allow the tv to do the upconverting. Any ideas?


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imagined Days* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I fixed the grey bar issue, but now can not find an option in the cable box settings to allow for the 480i signal to pass through the box to allow the tv to do the upconverting. Any ideas?



You didn't mention which cable box it is.

On the chance that it's a Scientific Atlanta 8300HD, there's a post in this thread that outlines how to get into the "HD setup wizard."


----------



## imagined Days

Sorry it is a Pace and it says the normal hub bub on it HDTV Dolby Digital. It is from Time Warner Cable.


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imagined Days* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry it is a Pace and it says the normal hub bub on it HDTV Dolby Digital. It is from Time Warner Cable.



...then I've got no idea.


A quick search through the AVS HDTV Reception Harware Forum yielded nothing. I'd say post your question there and maybe somebody might know...


----------



## dtmcfall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tempest_2084* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My only concern is that I've read that the 970 doesn't do true 1080i since it's a CRT (only displaying 853 X 1080 rather than 1920 X 1080). Is this a noticable thing, or is it only of concern on much larger sets?



Only if you have a sever numbers fixation. Pixel count is merely one aspect of image quality...


----------



## imagined Days

Why is it that at some points in shows in HD I get lip-synch issues, but at other times it is fine. I assume it is the sgnal coming in and not the TV, or the cable box. Also, what the heck do i need the cable ox for? I can plug straight in to the TV direct from the floor and get all the same channels!?! What exactlyis the box for, other than allowing me to order movies or other channels? Thanks!


Chris


----------



## Tempest_2084

Has anyone reported lag issues when playing game systems on the XBR970? I'd hate to get a nice new TV and not be able to play my PS2, GC, or Wii on it.


----------



## Wickerman1972




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tempest_2084* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone reported lag issues when playing game systems on the XBR970? I'd hate to get a nice new TV and not be able to play my PS2, GC, or Wii on it.



Lag isn't an issue with CRTs...any CRT. Even an absolute piece of junk CRT will have no lag.


----------



## Tempest_2084




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wickerman1972* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Lag isn't an issue with CRTs...any CRT. Even an absolute piece of junk CRT will have no lag.



That's what I thought, I just wanted to make sure. Looks like it's a XBR970 for me...


----------



## dtmcfall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imagined Days* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, what the heck do i need the cable ox for? I can plug straight in to the TV direct from the floor and get all the same channels!?! What exactlyis the box for, other than allowing me to order movies or other channels?



To tune channels that the QAM tuner can't pick up.


----------



## Logan2384

I'm sure this has already been covered within the 30+ pages, but here's my story.


I was watching tv tonight and changed the output from TV to #4 or 5 (one of the component hookups) and then the tv just died. I thought I accidentally turned it off, but when I try to turn it on...I have made numerous attempts prior to typing this...it will degauss as normal, but the red standby light will blink and then nothing happens. I fear the worst because the manual has an entry for this and all it says is "schedule a repair visit".


I am outside of the return period of 30 days from Best Buy, but I bought their extended service and so someone is scheduled to come out next week to look at it.


Has anyone had this happen to them?


----------



## mahoney666

Hey logan did you try unplugging the tv and waiting a few moments then plug it in again and check to see if it works Something like that happened to my 970 and that fixed it.


----------



## Logan2384

Yea, that worked.


Is that always going to be the fix or will it one day indeed require a tech visit?


----------



## clumzyjojo

Hi. I've been looking at the 970 model... I'm thinking that if it is still the best tube tv from sony than I will go ahead and get it Tuesday. But does anyone know if they have released a better one?


k thx bye


----------



## Tempest_2084




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clumzyjojo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi. I've been looking at the 970 model... I'm thinking that if it is still the best tube tv from sony than I will go ahead and get it Tuesday. But does anyone know if they have released a better one?
> 
> 
> k thx bye



Yes there are better CRT's than the 970, but Sony stopped making them over two years ago (the SFP XBR960 and XS955) so unless you get lucky and find a floor model somewhere (or go through ebay) you're never going to get one. The 970 is the best HD CRT out on the market right now, and unless you're in the mid-east somewhere, most likely the last HD CRT that is going to be made.


----------



## clumzyjojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tempest_2084* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes there are better CRT's than the 970, but Sony stopped making them over two years ago (the SFP XBR960 and XS955) so unless you get lucky and find a floor model somewhere (or go through ebay) you're never going to get one. The 970 is the best HD CRT out on the market right now, and unless you're in the mid-east somewhere, most likely the last HD CRT that is going to be made.



What do you mean "unless you're in the mid-east somewhere" (I live in KY where the borders of WV and OH meet.)


and I still don't understand how a company like sony would discontinue a product that surpassed all in its class (CRT).


----------



## like.no.other.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clumzyjojo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What do you mean "unless you're in the mid-east somewhere" (I live in KY where the borders of WV and OH meet.)
> 
> 
> and I still don't understand how a company like sony would discontinue a product that surpassed all in it's class (CRT).



It cost a fortune to produce and ship them.


----------



## clumzyjojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *like.no.other.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It cost a fortune to produce and ship them.



What exactly are you responding to? The question about my location or my understanding of Sony?


----------



## Tempest_2084




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clumzyjojo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What do you mean "unless you're in the mid-east somewhere" (I live in KY where the borders of WV and OH meet.)
> 
> 
> and I still don't understand how a company like sony would discontinue a product that surpassed all in its class (CRT).



No no, I mean the Middle "Middle East". Sony is apparently still making CRT HD sets in India and the middle east where CRT's still have a significant market share.


----------



## clumzyjojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tempest_2084* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No no, I mean the Middle "Middle East". Sony is apparently still making CRT HD sets in India and the middle east where CRT's still have a significant market share.



lol sorry about that. Well I guess there is not much I can do about it. The Best Buy in Huntington, WV has 2 KD-34XBR970s still in the box and they have cut the price to $849.97


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clumzyjojo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What exactly are you responding to? The question about my location or my understanding of Sony?



I would say it is Sony. There have been so many issues over the environment and the amount of lead in the face of the tube is an issue. It is just not cost effective for them to make them anymore. Just like trying to buy a new car with a 426 HEMI.....


We'll never know why Sony discontinued the SFP 34" tube for the one in the 970, but my guess was cost to produce and the target MSRP to get stores to carry the TV. The trend for general consumers is to buy the latest technology, quality doesn't matter as much as the "look at my new Plasma/LCD" effect.


At this point, I would look at the new Plasmas as an alternative and stay away from LCD. If you like CRT, you wont like LCD. For resolution, the 50" 1080p Plasma is way better.


JMO


----------



## like.no.other.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clumzyjojo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What exactly are you responding to? The question about my location or my understanding of Sony?





> Quote:
> and I still don't understand how a company like sony would discontinue a product that surpassed all in its class (CRT).



That one.


----------



## RWetmore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would say it is Sony. There have been so many issues over the environment and the amount of lead in the face of the tube is an issue. It is just not cost effective for them to make them anymore. Just like trying to buy a new car with a 426 HEMI.....
> 
> 
> We'll never know why Sony discontinued the SFP 34" tube for the one in the 970, but my guess was cost to produce and the target MSRP to get stores to carry the TV. The trend for general consumers is to buy the latest technology, quality doesn't matter as much as the "look at my new Plasma/LCD" effect.
> 
> 
> At this point, I would look at the new Plasmas as an alternative and stay away from LCD. If you like CRT, you wont like LCD. For resolution, the 50" 1080p Plasma is way better.
> 
> 
> JMO



But Glen,


How close to a true black can a 50" 1080p plasma do? Have you had to chance to view one in a darkened room?


----------



## clumzyjojo

I think CRT blacks are as good as they can get. As long as the color black exists.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RWetmore* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But Glen,
> 
> 
> How close to a true black can a 50" 1080p plasma do? Have you had to chance to view one in a darkened room?



A CRT direct view doesn't have true blacks either. The new plasmas have come a long way, Panasonic seems to be the best black level.


BTW, the 34" TV should not be viewed in a dark room. You should have a bias light or some neutral light in the room.


----------



## like.no.other.

CRT's Black doesn't produce 100% black and so does Plasma. The best 1080p Plasma right

now is Pioneer.


----------



## imagined Days

I have a quick question. I am using the Pace 551 cable box with the 970, as I have spoken about earlier. Anyway, it offers no "pass thru" option, but rather claims in the info that the DVI setting is the same as pass thru, letting the incoming signal pass thru to the TV. I do not want the box doing any converting! I want the TV to do it. When I set the box to DVI and check the signal by pressing display on the TV remote it says 1080i input even when on ESPN, which id 720p?????? Any ideas? Thanks!


Chris


Also, Anyone else get a little jittering on Discovery HD?


----------



## RWetmore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A CRT direct view doesn't have true blacks either.



It doesn't? How come I can have it on, turn down the brightness and even in a pitch black room, can't even see the screen?


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RWetmore* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It doesn't? How come I can have it on, turn down the brightness and even in a pitch black room, can't even see the screen?



What do you mean by "turn down the brightness"? Is that the brightness level you watch? If you mean, reducing brightness from a proper, "calibrated" brightness level, then that is just as valid as saying, "I can't see the screen on my Sony when I turn the TV off........."


Just put up a 1/2 white and 1/2 black and see how black your blacks are. The major strong point the CRT has is it's near SMPTE-C colors. When properly set and with proper color decoding it can produce a very accurate picture. The weak points are size and resolution. The pixel pitch on the 970 is about .7mm and on a 50" 1080p plasma it is about .57mm and .75mm on the 65". For size, try gathering around a 34" TV, for HD viewing, at 1.5 x screen width, even 2x.


If you want a better HD picture, get a 20" graphics monitor with a .23mm dot pitch, 1080i is awesome on it. You just need to sit close.


Don't get me wrong, the 970 is a very good TV, accurate color, good color decoding, but not exactly high resolution,.... small picture,.... big & heavy.


----------



## RWetmore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "turn down the brightness"? Is that the brightness level you watch? If you mean, reducing brightness from a proper, "calibrated" brightness level, then that is just as valid as saying, "I can't see the screen on my Sony when I turn the TV off........."



No - it is not the brightness I watch. With the correct setting, I can see a little light output in a dark room. On the other hand, If I turn the brightness all the way down on an LCD or Plasma, it is still a well lit dark grey, and with the correct brightness setting it's even a lighter grey.


----------



## clumzyjojo

1080i looks just like 1080p in a screen size like 34'.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RWetmore* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No - it is not the brightness I watch. With the correct setting, I can see a little light output in a dark room. On the other hand, If I turn the brightness all the way down on an LCD or Plasma, it is still a well lit dark grey, and with the correct brightness setting it's even a lighter grey.



Generally, most TVs today should not be watched in a totally dark room, with the possible exception of a 65"+ CRT RPTV. Most everything is too bright, over 30fL to watch in the dark, then there is size and percentage of your field of view. Smaller than 65" you should consider a bias light.


As for your TV performance, when you have the black level properly set, the new generation Plasmas are there too, but they may have better ANSI CR performance because there is no internal reflections to contaminate the black level..


----------



## stephankoch

Glen, In your opinion as a Home Theatre Calibrator, and using 1-10 (10 being the highest) as a scale, how would you rate the xbr970's picture to, say, a good plasma, like a Pioneer or Elite? Strictly picture quality speaking from say 5-6 feet?


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stephankoch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Glen, In your opinion as a Home Theatre Calibrator, and using 1-10 (10 being the highest) as a scale, how would you rate the xbr970's picture to, say, a good plasma, like a Pioneer or Elite? Strictly picture quality speaking from say 5-6 feet?



At 5-6 feet only the Pioneer Pro-FHD1 and Panasonic TH-50PF9UK, the rest, the 970 and all other non-1080p Plasmas are terrible at that range. You see the pixel/dot structure. At 10 feet things change, but a Plasma may have 4x the screen area as the 970. Similar resolution but BIGGER, you choose....


----------



## stephankoch

Glen, Let me rephrase my question: How does the xvr970 rate to you from a 'pleasing picture' point of view? In other words, picture screen size and viewing distance aside, how would you rate the xbr970's picture -- i.e. smoothness of moving images, richness of colors, details in blacks, etc., when watching a movie-- to a plasma or lcd? I know 'Consumer Reports' has their opinion, what's yours? I hope i made sense...


----------



## RWetmore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clumzyjojo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1080i looks just like 1080p in a screen size like 34'.



No to me - not even close. The interlaced flicker and judder is pervasive even with the SFP sets. 1080p would be a huge improvement.


----------



## like.no.other.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RWetmore* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No to me - not even close. The interlaced flicker and judder is pervasive even with the SFP sets. 1080p would be a huge improvement.



1080p vs 1080i on 970 doesn't have any picture quality difference besides the judder

on still images and text. We have a 1080p SXRD and my 1080i FD Trinitron side by

side and there is no difference.


----------



## clumzyjojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *like.no.other.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1080p vs 1080i on 970 doesn't have any picture quality difference besides the judder
> 
> on still images and text. We have a 1080p SXRD and my 1080i FD Trinitron side by
> 
> side and there is no difference.



I could not have said it better







)


I've done my homework on interlacing and progressive scan in relation to screen size and refresh rate.


And yay to me for I am getting up at 10am tomorrow and going to best buy to get a 970 ( almost $900 after tax) and an Xbox 360 and I might try the PS3s HDMI.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stephankoch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Glen, Let me rephrase my question: How does the xvr970 rate to you from a 'pleasing picture' point of view? In other words, picture screen size and viewing distance aside, how would you rate the xbr970's picture -- i.e. smoothness of moving images, richness of colors, details in blacks, etc., when watching a movie-- to a plasma or lcd? I know 'Consumer Reports' has their opinion, what's yours? I hope i made sense...



You can't really separate screen size and distance, but if you insist...... For me, the screen resolution is poor, much like a SD TV, Color is very good, no motion issues, black level good, for a DV-TV. IMO anything is better than a LCD FP, I just don't like them,yet. Plasma doesn't go that small. If i had to choose, i would probably pick the Panasonic 37" Plasma over the 970. JMO...


----------



## RWetmore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *like.no.other.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1080p vs 1080i on 970 doesn't have any picture quality difference besides the judder
> 
> on still images and text.



The judder and interlaced flicker is pervasive all over the screen at all times...it's just more noticable with text and still images. I guarantee I could spot native 1080p side by side 1080i instantly on a DV CRT - not even close.


----------



## like.no.other.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RWetmore* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The judder and interlaced flicker is pervasive all over the screen at all times...it's just more noticable with text and still images. I guarantee I could spot native 1080p side by side 1080i instantly on a DV CRT - not even close.



Do you own a 1080p TV or do you go to Best Buy or Circuit City to judge? My family

have both feeding both their native resolution. The way you say it is just plain ignorance

and confusing the consumers, no offense.


----------



## RWetmore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *like.no.other.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you own a 1080p TV or do you go to Best Buy or Circuit City to judge? My family
> 
> have both feeding both their native resolution. The way you say it is just plain ignorance
> 
> and confusing the consumers, no offense.



The perceivable difference between interlaced and progressive has little to do with native resolution and/or the size of a display. I'm also talking about 1080p DV CRT vs. 1080i DV CRT or any progressive vs. interlaced comparison with all other things being equal. The difference is easily noticable to me. I also believe that side by side, most people could tell the difference...they just think that the interlaced flicker and interlaced judder they are seeing with 1080i is regular beam flicker when it is not.


The difference between the quality of interlaced vs. progressive has been well documented. Do a web search on the "interlaced factor" and you'll find many studies that have shown that progressive scanning provides equal picture quality/clarity to interlaced at significantly lower resolutions (as low as 50% resolution).


----------



## like.no.other.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RWetmore* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The perceivable difference between interlaced and progressive has little to do with native resolution and/or the size of a display. I'm also talking about 1080p DV CRT vs. 1080i DV CRT or any progressive vs. interlaced comparison with all other things being equal. The difference is easily noticable to me. I also believe that side by side, most people could tell the difference...they just think that the interlaced flicker and interlaced judder they are seeing with 1080i is regular beam flicker when it is not.
> 
> 
> The difference between the quality of interlaced vs. progressive has been well documented. Do a web search on the "interlaced factor" and you'll find many studies that have shown that progressive scanning provides equal picture quality/clarity to interlaced at significantly lower resolutions (as low as 50% resolution).



Numbers and figures doesn't equal to real world situation. I own both. I don't judge

by different location. I judge from what I see side by side. Sure, you can convince

yourself 1080p has a big difference according to your "web search". I conduct and

make my own studies and put that in real word so people can know what the is what.

720p doesn't even have difference on 1080p, my judge between SXRD and 3LCD.

I don't judge by the numbers of what the corporation give me or whatever studies

the source tell me, I go by what's real and what you see.


----------



## imagined Days

Is this juddering the super fast shaking I see, especially on Discovery HD when there is a near still shot? Very fast shaking that my wife does not notice, but it makes my eyes hurt? It seems to be on that channel only though! Thanks!


Chris


----------



## RWetmore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *like.no.other.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Numbers and figures doesn't equal to real world situation. I own both. I don't judge
> 
> by different location. I judge from what I see side by side.



To my knowledge, there aren't any 1080p Direct View CRTs so I don't see how you can compare them side by side???




> Quote:
> Sure, you can convince
> 
> yourself 1080p has a big difference according to your "web search". I conduct and
> 
> make my own studies and put that in real word so people can know what the is what.



What makes you the end all authority on the subject? You could simply state that you personally don't see a difference and leave it at that.




> Quote:
> 720p doesn't even have difference on 1080p, my judge between SXRD and 3LCD. I don't judge by the numbers of what the corporation give me or whatever studies the source tell me, I go by what's real and what you see.



You don't have my eyes.


----------



## clumzyjojo

Just bought one with an xbox 360 and a bunch of games. I'll post link to pics once I find someone to help me bring it upstairs


----------



## Ladic

is this the best tv available (crt, lcd, plamas, projection, etc) in the $900-$1100 price range?


how does it compare to this one?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16889234001


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ladic* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> is this the best tv available (crt, lcd, plamas, projection, etc) in the $900-$1100 price range?
> 
> 
> how does it compare to this one?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16889234001



(For those that choose not to follow the link, that's a Westinghouse LVM-37W3 1080p LCD)


It really depends on what specific features you're comparing the two TVs on. Both have advantages in certain areas, so it depends on what's actually important to you in a TV.


If "thin" is important to you, then of course the Westinghouse.

If you're talking about screen resolution, then the Westinghouse wins.

If DVI or VGA inputs are important, then get the Westinghouse.


If "black" that looks "black" (and not gray) is important to you, the Sony is better.

If accurate color reproduction is important, then it's the Sony.

If rapid response time is important, to reduce "streaking," get the Sony.


----------



## Ladic

so sony has the better PQ?


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ladic* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> is this the best tv available (crt, lcd, plamas, projection, etc) in the $900-$1100 price range?
> 
> 
> how does it compare to this one?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16889234001



IIRC, the Westinghouse states only 75% of the NTSC color gamut.


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ladic* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so sony has the better PQ?



It really does depend on what is more important to you. I think a broad contrast range (contrast ratio) and accurate color reproduction are most important to me, so I bought a XBR970. But in doing so, I made sacrifices in other areas... other areas that could be very important to some people. The XBR970 does not have the resolution of a 1080p LCD. Nor does it have the perfect geometry and perfect focus of a 1080p LCD. Therefore, some fine detail is lost on the 970 that would be seen on the 1080p Westinghouse. If you want your High Definition TV to be as "highly defined" as possible, and that's more important than anything else to you, then you'll probably be unhappy with a XBR970.


"PQ" is a subjective measure. You should look at as many TVs as you can with your own eyes and decide for yourself what you like the best.


I can explain to you all day long why I think Thai food is better than Mexican food, but when it's time for you to eat, the only thing that really matters is whether you like what's on your plate, not what I think.


----------



## chaz01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-Bull* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I can explain to you all day long why I think Thai food is better than Mexican food, but when it's time for you to eat, the only thing that really matters is whether you like what's on your plate, not what I think.



Thank you.


----------



## dtmcfall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clumzyjojo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> and I still don't understand how a company like sony would discontinue a product that surpassed all in its class (CRT).



You need to look at recent history. The products that excel technically aren't always the best performers in the marketplace for various reasons. Consumers want flat panel TV's whether they're LCD or plasma or whatever.


----------



## sivartk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ladic* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so sony has the better PQ?



My Vizio ($999 42") has better PQ


----------



## like.no.other.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sivartk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My Vizio ($999 42") has better PQ



No. Hell no.


----------



## stephankoch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *like.no.other.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No. Hell no.



I agree.


My question to most of the recent replies here, including Glen Carter (who is a calibrator), is why you're on this forum. Yes, we're all due our opinions, and everyone's entitled to theirs, but isn't this a forum for xbr970 enthusiasts. Most of information I needed before buying my set was here. Thank you to all. But once the purchase is made, it's made. There must be something attractive about the xbr970, or why would Glen ( and please understand I'm not picking on you) and others spend time sending replies? If the xbr970 isn't the 'best' tv, then maybe other forums would be better suited for them...


----------



## bart_fargo

Hi all,


New user here. I just got my 34XBR970 today and think it's great! I did have one question though - how do I adjust the vertical center in full mode? I am playing some PS2 games on it, and I notice there seems to be a black bar at the bottom of the screen.


One in particular is Guitar Hero 2 - I'm set to widescreen progressive mode and that seems fine, but the whole image seems to be shifted up about an inch off the top of the screen.


Do I need to get to a service menu or something? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## like.no.other.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bart_fargo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> New user here. I just got my 34XBR970 today and think it's great! I did have one question though - how do I adjust the vertical center in full mode? I am playing some PS2 games on it, and I notice there seems to be a black bar at the bottom of the screen.
> 
> 
> One in particular is Guitar Hero 2 - I'm set to widescreen progressive mode and that seems fine, but the whole image seems to be shifted up about an inch off the top of the screen.
> 
> 
> Do I need to get to a service menu or something? Any help would be appreciated.



Go to settings and put the down a little bit to your liking.


----------



## cedric9000

How far apart are the feet on this set? I plan on getting one soon, and need to know if it will fit on the TV stand I have now. I know the stand will be wide enough, but I don't know if it will be deep enough to hold the TV.


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cedric9000* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How far apart are the feet on this set? I plan on getting one soon, and need to know if it will fit on the TV stand I have now. I know the stand will be wide enough, but I don't know if it will be deep enough to hold the TV.



This was my response to someone with a similar question about the depth. He wanted to know if he could set the TV on a desk that's only 19" deep.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post9657842 

If you scroll down from that post, you'll see photos of his set-up. He did end up placing the TV on that 19" deep desk.


----------



## fusion97

Can anyone recommend a good screen cleaner and cloth for my 970?


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fusion97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good screen cleaner and cloth for my 970?



My owner's manual says the following:

"Clean the TV with a soft, dry cloth."

And

"Do not use liquid cleaners or aerosol cleaners. Use a cloth slightly dampened with water for cleaning the exterior of the set."


I use a soft, dry cloth (an old cotton T-shirt) to lightly dust the screen when it gets dusty, which is every couple days. Then I use water on an old cotton T-shirt for a more thorough cleaning every few weeks as needed.


After reading horror stories of people who scratch or damage the screen or screen coating, I never rub the set with any force. I never use any cleaning products. I only use water and I'm always very gentle with the screen. I've had no problems so far.


I figure, if I ever do run into any problems with the screen, I'll have a case for a warranty repair since I've never deviated from the instructions in the owner's manual.


----------



## HDSONY

Hi there,


I just got my new HDTV and I have to say that I am impressed with the knowledge that folk have in this forum. However, even after reading a lot of useful info and still learning, I have a few basic questions about this TV that I hope folks can help me with :


1) Does pass thru for Digital out only work for broadcast and not for DVD connected via HDMI - maybe I am doing something wrong ?


2) Can I tweak hue, contrast, brightness color etc... in each of the picture modes (i.e. vivid , cinema etc..) or they are all set at the factory. If one can do it , how and what people recommend as a good overall rule of thumb settings for this TV - I don't like over saturated colors by the way so i am looking at ways to achieve that.


3) What's your recommendation for watching 4:3 content as far as different modes are concerned i.e. what's the most or close to being natural zoom mode is it Full or Wide Zoom ?


4) What version of HDMI does this TV have : 1.1 or 1.3 - my set has been manufactured in August 2006.


5) Is there a service menu and how does one enter it ? Should I even bother with that and if so with what reasons ?


6) Any other words of wisdom from folks that have had this TV for some time , that I shoudl know about ?


So far my experience has been great - SD looks OK and upconverted HDMI 1080i DVDs looks great too - I am alwayas lookin at ways to improve PQ. Maybe yu can recommend DVD player as I am currently using Philips DVP 5960 with HDMI upconverting. Shuld I upgrade my player for better PQ ?


Thanks so much for all answers in advance!


HDSONY


----------



## Ledhead155

My TV was just repaired, after 3 weeks, and i get it back the original problem is still there but all of the geometry issues are fixed, but now there is more problems, it is like there is a piece of surran wrap over the right side of the screen, and the purple blob that was orignally there is still there, what should my next step be? Call sony demand a new tv, i am not wating to get it reapried again,


Any ideas...???


----------



## chaz01

I would call sony about a possible replacement and ask what their policy is. They may have a three strike rule. I love the pq on this set but after having a month of on again off again purple screens, it's being exchanged for a Hitachi plasma. I know the pq will not be as good but I am not gambling any longer. Set is being swapped out on day 29 of 30 day no questions asked return policy.


BTW-if you buy one of these get the delivery from your local B&M. Mine was defective and the store wouldn't send anyone to pick it up even though I offered to pay. 200 lbs is heavier than you may think.


edit-just read one of your old posts. BB EW should cover. I would call them and get things rolling.


----------



## Ledhead155

what is BB EW? just out of curiosity, and what problems were you having exactly?


----------



## chaz01

Some type of magnetic pic distortion causing purple corners. The pic posted is blurry but the purple would appear for days then go away for days, then reappear.


BB EW=Best Buy extended Warranty













How do I add a pic?


----------



## Ledhead155

OH i got ya, this pruple has been there for about 3 months, and today when i got it back, i plugged in my 360 to the HD inputs and then got this terrible shadow effect on the right side, it almost looked like a mittor was there. The repair sop was great, but my BB warranty might not kick in until the sony one is up, and from browsin on the net, sony really don't like to give out new tv's regardless of how bad they are performing.


Im just pissed since i am a poor college student and put 1/2 of summer earnings into this TV, and i really don't have time to deal with all of this stuff with my TV. I was just so excited to get it back today, and then this garbage happens.


Next thing you know they will say the 360 caused it, you can slightly see it when the cable box is plugged in, even if the 360 casued it, it worked fine when i first used the 360 with it.



and thank you for responding


----------



## like.no.other.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ledhead155* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OH i got ya, this pruple has been there for about 3 months, and today when i got it back, i plugged in my 360 to the HD inputs and then got this terrible shadow effect on the right side, it almost looked like a mittor was there. The repair sop was great, but my BB warranty might not kick in until the sony one is up, and from browsin on the net, sony really don't like to give out new tv's regardless of how bad they are performing.
> 
> 
> Im just pissed since i am a poor college student and put 1/2 of summer earnings into this TV, and i really don't have time to deal with all of this stuff with my TV. I was just so excited to get it back today, and then this garbage happens.
> 
> 
> Next thing you know they will say the 360 caused it, you can slightly see it when the cable box is plugged in, even if the 360 casued it, it worked fine when i first used the 360 with it.
> 
> 
> 
> and thank you for responding



I hear you. Sony tech support sucks really bad so everytime I buy a Sony product

I pray so no defect. What you really can do is complain to Sony and Sony will do

everything they can like the last time I did it. You just have to be patient.


----------



## goodrichj

I recently picked one of these up at Circuit City. Overall the picture is good. Better than I expected because its an open box item. One problem I do have though is overscan and geometry issues.


My question: Does Sony really send a tech to your house to correct these problems? My set is under the standard 2 year warranty through Sony. Overall I'm happy with the color and image but the geometry surely needs work.


A second part to this is - how hard is the service mode to use? I'm no expert when it comes to TVs - this is my frist big TV purchase - but I'm a techie. Computer science student, work in IT, etc.


I've read 2 days worth of posts about the 970 as well as the service menu but I haven't found anything that really talks about fixing geometry - can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## El Pescado

I've looked all over this board and haven't been able to find an answer for this problem I'm having, so I figure I might as well ask here.


I just bought a XBR970 about a week ago and there is this overscan that is just killing me. If I go to the menu I can move the image up or down, but that just ends up giving me the decision between cutting off the top or bottom of the screen. It's impossible to actually center the image because it's too big.


I looked in the Service Code thread, but I couldn't find anything to fix what I'm talking about. Could somebody point me in the right direction?


----------



## hyghwayman

look at THE SONY SERVICE CODES topic posted by KenTech.

go to page 81 - post 2401


hyghwayman


----------



## mofoman

So is this set vastly inferior to the 960 series??


----------



## andersoncouncil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mofoman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So is this set vastly inferior to the 960 series??



"Vastly inferior" is probably a gross overstatement. The 960 is a SuperFinPitch tube. The 970 is not. Some good points to both, some bad points (as produced in these Sony models).


----------



## imagined Days

I can tell you that it would be very hard for me to imagine the 960 having a far superior picture than the 970. I have owned the 970 for about 3 weeks now and have seen insects on Discovery HD programs, and it has blown me off my feet. I can't see it getting much better!!!!


----------



## FordTech

Has anyone had a problem with the remote on their 970?


Mine will reset itself often. I will set video 5 and then switch to the DVR tuner for switching channels. After awhile you will switch channels and it switches back to the TVs tuner and screw everything up. Have to switch back to video 5 often and back to DVR tuning repeatedly each day.


----------



## Wickerman1972




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imagined Days* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can tell you that it would be very hard for me to imagine the 960 having a far superior picture than the 970. I have owned the 970 for about 3 weeks now and have seen insects on Discovery HD programs, and it has blown me off my feet. I can't see it getting much better!!!!



I've heard that although the 960 is quite a bit more sharp it is also more dark...and the 970 is already pretty dark imo. I've played around with the settings on my 970 to no end and I just can't get the picture as bright as I'd like without washing out detail and making everything look flat. Currently I have the picture set to 60 and brightness to 50. This setting has good detail and good color but is darker than I'd prefer, especially with 360 games. I also tried the picture at 50 and the brightness at 60 and that didn't look too bad but everything was kind of flat looking so I switched it back. I'm really curious what settings people have who have gotten a professional calibration. I don't really care about hearing about settings people have arrived at from personal tweaking but anyone who has gotten a professional calibration I'd really be curious to see what the calibration guy put your picture settings at.


----------



## InYourEyes

Looks like Circuit City is getting rid of all their XBR970 inventory. It is on sale this week for $699.99. Check this week's ad.


----------



## FordTech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InYourEyes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looks like Circuit City is getting rid of all their XBR970 inventory. It is on sale this week for $699.99. Check this week's ad.



Sheesh and I just paid 950.00 5 months ago.


----------



## mtusler

And I appears that Best Buy no longer lists it on their web page.


----------



## Patfantx

Best Buy still has them in the stores - $850 was their clearance price last week - don't know if they will match.


----------



## chaz01

Bought mine at BB but got the last one. Returned it due to defect and could not locate another 970 in this area. Got a Hitachi plasma. The 970 had a "clearer", less artifact pic. While the Hitachi appears to show more detail, and has very good depth, it can't compete on black levels and picture smoothness. To those of you with working 970's, your TV's PQ is up at the top and would be tough to beat.


Enjoy.


----------



## waltj2k

My mom bought one of these today. Her 10+ year old RCA gave up the ghost last week. I shopped this tele just yesterday. I liked it but wished that it wasn't 1k. Well my wish was answered an hour later as I hit FRY's. FRY's has it red tagged at $709. The FRY's sales rep mentioned that no one wants them and they will probably get cheaper. They had one in the store where I was Irving,Tx and 11 in Arlington,Tx


I get home and hit this board and find out last night that it would go on sale at CC this week for $699. Which worked out great because she lives in Oklahoma City and I was trying to figure how to price match out of town etc.


So if you are in DFW and you want this television then it can be found.


So she is getting her new tele delivered this afternoon.


I will tell her to make sure the brightness is turned down and to reduce the sharpness. I will probably head up there next week to make general adjustments for her.


I just hope she gets a good one.


----------



## imagined Days

She will get a good one, and tell her to take out of vivid and put into pro mode right off.


----------



## InYourEyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Patfantx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Best Buy still has them in the stores - $850 was their clearance price last week - don't know if they will match.



Yes, Best Buy will price match it with no problem.


----------



## britanico

hi guys

I am new to this great forum and need some help

living in europe and having received a 34xs955 from a relative coming from usa,i need a transformer for 220v to 120v.However with startup surge ,the 955(with 250w)draws a lot more power,but i don't know how much.So would appreciate some power number that let me purchase a correct transformer.


----------



## Fudui2

Have been searching around for a cheap floor model HDTV CRT for my 360. I walked into BB last Tuesday and they had brand new 970's for 599.99. I went back to HH Greg where they had a floor model 970 that they were dumping for 582.00. I thought maybe I could get another couple hundred off of that. NO DEAL! That was probably good. HH Greg scares me. My wife had given me the green light 2 months ago, but that was 2 months ago. I passed on the BB deal. On the way home I stoped at Sears still looking for that one time floor model deal. They had nothing. I told the sales guy about the BB price. He said they beat it, plus 10% the difference in price. Sears still had them listed at 999.99. After they called BB a couple times they made the deal. I got a brand new one in the box for 560.00 from Sears. I still got yelled at, but it looks good.


----------



## R5-D4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrLoomis3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by sivartk
> _That depends....you would have to find a DVD player that does a better job at upconverting (upscaling) the picture to 1080i than the TV does...so you are already viewing an upconverted image even with a standard DVD Player. If it wasn't, it would be in "windowbox" mode when watching any DVD's._
> 
> 
> So would me buying an upconverting DVD player be a waste of my money with this TV?



This is a question I have as well. I'm in need of a new HTIB and am going to get this XBR970 soon, but is there going to be a quality enhancemnet with an upconverting player as over a more 'generic' player?


The HTIB I'm looking at is the Sony HT-7000DH 5 disc player with HDMI, and I know a few of the drawbacks with this particular HTIB - and I can live with them. Has anyone else tried this system on this TV?


Also, does anyone have the actual screen measurements? Top to bottom, left to right...the 34" diagonal means nothing to me. I've heard that widescreen TV's measure left to right, so 34" would be the screen width but I still don't know the height. Also, sony's site mentions that they are measuring corner to corner and that doesn't help if you don't know the angle of the corners (since it's a rectangle, not a square). Clarification on this point would be very helpful.


On another note, went to sears this weekend with the wife and saw it (have her approval - yay!), the salesperson looked at me like I was a fool when I told him I wanted this TV. He told me that I could get an LCD for the same price, and it be a better quality picture. My wife and I looked at all the other TV's on display, and none of them were as crisp and clear as this unless you started browsing towards the ones that were over 2k. The TV's in stock there that were near 1000, were nowhere near as crisp.


Thanks in advance for the answers, excited about getting this TV. Will have to end the boycott on Circuit City if they're selling them for $700.


----------



## sivartk

all TV's screens are measured on the diagonal. a 34" Widescreen has about the same height as a 28" standard (4:3) TV.


See this calculator for any comparisons.


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R5-D4* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone have the actual screen measurements? Top to bottom, left to right...the 34" diagonal means nothing to me. I've heard that widescreen TV's measure left to right, so 34" would be the screen width but I still don't know the height. Also, sony's site mentions that they are measuring corner to corner and that doesn't help if you don't know the angle of the corners (since it's a rectangle, not a square). Clarification on this point would be very helpful.



That TV is 34" on the diagonal. So given that the aspect ratio is 16:9, that means the viewable area of the screen is approximately 29.6" wide by 16.7" high.


----------



## sdheda

i went to circuit city to look at this set and while I was watching the video loop i noticed that the picture near the left side was slanting downward.


I currently have a 27" Sony crt and notice the same thing on it. I am just curious if other people see this.


Can it be dialed out?


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdheda* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i went to circuit city to look at this set and while I was watching the video loop i noticed that the picture near the left side was slanting downward.
> 
> 
> I currently have a 27" Sony crt and notice the same thing on it. I am just curious if other people see this.
> 
> 
> Can it be dialed out?



Yes, a competent technician can do a great deal of adjustment and correction to geometry problems such as these through the TV's built-in service menu. This "SONY SERVICE CODES" thread has a lot of information on making adjustments within the service menu. Your 27" Sony CRT can likely be adjusted in the same manner.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

ya, ive also noticed my tv, when displaying widescreen images has a slight bend to it, almost like a frown, and another thing, it trims the very edges of the image off. When watching HD TV, sometimes the little network "Bug" is slightly trimmed off, like, when watching HD NBC NEWS, the H in hd is half gone, and on ABC, the squared HD icon, doesnt completly display the square. is there a way to fix this. i know im not in zoomed mode....



Like i said, real minor complant, but, from a perfectionest, its anoying


----------



## Patfantx

I see some bending in the upper and lower corners (like on CBS' score bar at the bottom of the NCAA games) - its not bad but my 40XBR800 doesn't have the bend. Of course, the 800 HDTV picture does not go the corners which may be why it doesn't bend. The bend does seem to get better as the TV warms up. Not a huge issue.


On the trimming off of the bug, it's just overscan. If you move the picture up with a vertical adjustment then you can see the whole bug but of course you lose the top part of the picture. I had a set with underscan and it was much worse to see the white line and junk at the top of the screen.


----------



## JL46




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RWetmore* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 55 sounds a little high. Are you in "Pro" mode? Also, you are better off using component with this set - it is sharper than HDMI by about 15-20%.



Hi, I just bought the 970. Can you tell me why the component connection on this set would be 15-20% sharper ? Also, can you recommend the

"best" component cables to use with this set connected to the SA8300 STB ?

Jim


----------



## Wickerman1972




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JL46* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, I just bought the 970. Can you tell me why the component connection on this set would be 15-20% sharper ? Also, can you recommend the
> 
> "best" component cables to use with this set connected to the SA8300 STB ?
> 
> Jim




I still have never used my HDMI port. My 360 doesn't support HDMI and my cable DVR box has a HDMI output but it is disabled. So I can't verify if there is a difference or not. But since the set is a tube I suppose that component _might_ look better because I've heard that the benefits of HDMI are mostly apparent on digital devices like LCDs and Plasmas.


----------



## GVLSandlapper

There is a lot of arguing in this thread, and I don't have time to sort through it. I saw this TV on clearance at Best Buy today and was wondering if it's a good TV. Could someone list the pro's and con's of it?


----------



## chaz01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GVLSandlapper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is a lot of arguing in this thread, and I don't have time to sort through it. I saw this TV on clearance at Best Buy today and was wondering if it's a good TV. Could someone list the pro's and con's of it?



LOL. Is this for real?


Pros: Excellent picture, HDMI input, smartly designed universal remote control

Cons: No CableCARD slot, very heavy cabinet


typed in 34xbr970 review into browser and this came up on page one. took a few seconds...


----------



## like.no.other.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GVLSandlapper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is a lot of arguing in this thread, and I don't have time to sort through it. I saw this TV on clearance at Best Buy today and was wondering if it's a good TV. Could someone list the pro's and con's of it?



Pros: PICTURE QUALITY

Cons: HEAVY


----------



## mmesallem

is there any specific settings that are universal or does it vary by tv? i am a noob to this so anyhelp will be greatly apprecoated. my problem is that i have international free tv on my 970 and it is zoomed to fit the screen but it comes out somewhat pixelated, is there anyway to adjust this. I have a pansat reciever and my old 13year old tube sony seems to have a better picture than this does! what is my problem


----------



## GVLSandlapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chaz01* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> LOL. Is this for real?
> 
> 
> Pros: Excellent picture, HDMI input, smartly designed universal remote control
> 
> Cons: No CableCARD slot, very heavy cabinet
> 
> 
> typed in 34xbr970 review into browser and this came up on page one. took a few seconds...



Yes it's for real. This entire thread is full of people arguing with each other about whether it has this tube or that tube, etc. I don't have time to read through 20+ pages just to find out a few details.


I'm mainly concerned with PQ. The heavy cabinet doesn't bother me.


Thanks for the input.


----------



## sivartk

lets see....the 960 version (which some have said is better) hasn't been available for over a year....so make your decision with that in mind. If size / weight doesn't bother you and 34" is large enough, the picture quality of a tube HDTV will outshine any LCD or rear projection unit.


----------



## bart_fargo

Hi all,


I'm still working out the kinks in my setup it seems. For some reason, every so often when I power up the TV I can see a horizontal dark line that moves up the screen from the bottom to the top. I had a rats nest of wires behind the set (PS2, Xbox, Wii, DVD, cable box, and a receiver) so I thought that with all of the power lines etc. that may be causing the issue.


Today I took everything out of the cabinet and rewired it one item at a time, and the dark line seemed to go away. I bundled up all of the slack wires and there's a lot less crossing of the lines. I thought it was all cut and dried, until I turned it on a few minutes ago.


The dark line was back! I am still confused as to what's causing this. I turned off the TV and turned it back on again after only a few seconds, and the dark line disappeared. Can anyone think of what may be causing this? I've got the PS2, Xbox, and the Wii connected to a component switch box that is connected to Input 4 on the TV, and the audio is running to a receiver.


If I turn on the TV with nothing connected to it, I can still see a faint interference pattern on the dark background. Am I too close to a power line or under an antenna or something? When the line isn't there, I love the TV. When it is there, it's all I can see! A little anal, I know. But any help would be appreciated.


----------



## dtmcfall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GVLSandlapper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm mainly concerned with PQ.



If that's the case you need to look at one in person. PQ is subjective.


----------



## hdtv_crazy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bart_fargo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I'm still working out the kinks in my setup it seems. For some reason, every so often when I power up the TV I can see a horizontal dark line that moves up the screen from the bottom to the top. I had a rats nest of wires behind the set (PS2, Xbox, Wii, DVD, cable box, and a receiver) so I thought that with all of the power lines etc. that may be causing the issue.
> 
> 
> Today I took everything out of the cabinet and rewired it one item at a time, and the dark line seemed to go away. I bundled up all of the slack wires and there's a lot less crossing of the lines. I thought it was all cut and dried, until I turned it on a few minutes ago.
> 
> 
> The dark line was back! I am still confused as to what's causing this. I turned off the TV and turned it back on again after only a few seconds, and the dark line disappeared. Can anyone think of what may be causing this? I've got the PS2, Xbox, and the Wii connected to a component switch box that is connected to Input 4 on the TV, and the audio is running to a receiver.
> 
> 
> If I turn on the TV with nothing connected to it, I can still see a faint interference pattern on the dark background. Am I too close to a power line or under an antenna or something? When the line isn't there, I love the TV. When it is there, it's all I can see! A little anal, I know. But any help would be appreciated.



I might have the same problem or something similar. I have an intermittent dark horizontal noise line that shows up when I'm using 480i inputs or on my analog tuner. The line is slightly darker than the image, about 1/4 inch wide, and scrolls down to the bottom very slowly, takes almost 15-20 minutes. The line is at different vertical positions when I change the channels. If I use 480 progressive, HD, or the HD digital tuner the line is gone. If I turn off the TV and back on the line is gone. But it will come back intermittently if I cycle through the channels. I've had warranty service performed on the set a couple times. My B-board was replaced, then my Qbox was replaced but I still have the line. My TV is going in for service a 3rd time. I'll post again if the problem gets fixed.


Warning, replacing the Qbox resets EVERYTHING!


----------



## Sasquatch321

I have a question.


When watching Cnn, Fox, MSNBC, the text that comes across the bottom kind of curves up and down as it comes across. I also notice if there is to be a straight line going across the bottom is more curvy at the ends then straight. It seems the geometry is a little off. Is this normal or should I call tech support?


----------



## dannymusic

got BB to match a CC $699 price. NICE. got the 4 year service plan for $99. So, out the door for under $850 12 mo/SAC fin. flawless unit. TODIE4 picture. My first entry into HD. Now... how about a stand... will the stand for the 34XBR910 fit?


----------



## dubstyle311

This thread rules. Thanks Guys.


One question:


I have a 27" SD Wega right now and I love it. I'm primarily wanting to get the 970 because I just got a 360 and I learned that the CRT TV's are being discontinued by retailers.


Possibly the biggest thing with a TV for me right now is displaying videos through my PC's video card on my TV. I currently use S-Video to hook up my PC to Wega and then display .avi files or dvd's though VLC player. It looks fantastic in my opinion.


Can I expect at least equal quality hooking up my PC to the 970 though either DVI/HDMI or S-video?


I imagine that since it is widescreen, all else being equal it will be able to display a bigger picture.


All I want to know is that I wont loose anything going from my SD Wega to a HD Trinitron


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dubstyle311* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This thread rules. Thanks Guys.
> 
> 
> One question:
> 
> 
> I have a 27" SD Wega right now and I love it. I'm primarily wanting to get the 970 because I just got a 360 and I learned that the CRT TV's are being discontinued by retailers.
> 
> 
> Possibly the biggest thing with a TV for me right now is displaying videos through my PC's video card on my TV. I currently use S-Video to hook up my PC to Wega and then display .avi files or dvd's though VLC player. It looks fantastic in my opinion.
> 
> 
> Can I expect at least equal quality hooking up my PC to the 970 though either DVI/HDMI or S-video?
> 
> 
> I imagine that since it is widescreen, all else being equal it will be able to display a bigger picture.
> 
> 
> All I want to know is that I wont loose anything going from my SD Wega to a HD Trinitron



No, you really shouldn't lose any quality going to the HD set. The high-definition display may allow you to see all of the flaws in the original source material that would normally have been "smoothed out" by a lower-resolution set. But high quality SD material looks very nice on the HD wega.


----------



## liquidplatinum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bart_fargo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I'm still working out the kinks in my setup it seems. For some reason, every so often when I power up the TV I can see a horizontal dark line that moves up the screen from the bottom to the top. I had a rats nest of wires behind the set (PS2, Xbox, Wii, DVD, cable box, and a receiver) so I thought that with all of the power lines etc. that may be causing the issue.
> 
> 
> Today I took everything out of the cabinet and rewired it one item at a time, and the dark line seemed to go away. I bundled up all of the slack wires and there's a lot less crossing of the lines. I thought it was all cut and dried, until I turned it on a few minutes ago.
> 
> 
> The dark line was back! I am still confused as to what's causing this. I turned off the TV and turned it back on again after only a few seconds, and the dark line disappeared. Can anyone think of what may be causing this? I've got the PS2, Xbox, and the Wii connected to a component switch box that is connected to Input 4 on the TV, and the audio is running to a receiver.
> 
> 
> If I turn on the TV with nothing connected to it, I can still see a faint interference pattern on the dark background. Am I too close to a power line or under an antenna or something? When the line isn't there, I love the TV. When it is there, it's all I can see! A little anal, I know. But any help would be appreciated.




I think I have this same issue. When I switch channels, you can see the small dark line across the screen. Problem is, I don't know if it has always been there or if I just started noticing it.


----------



## hyghwayman

Hi Everyone,


I have this TV and have read that it has a Native Res of 1080i, and it will except all res from 480i/p up to 1080i.


My question is will this TV display a 720p res input at 720p or is it upscaled to 1080i?


Thanks for any and all replys,

hyghwayman


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyghwayman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> I have this TV and have read that it has a Native Res of 1080i, and it will except all res from 480i/p up to 1080i.
> 
> 
> My question is will this TV display a 720p res input at 720p or is it upscaled to 1080i?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any and all replys,
> 
> hyghwayman



As I understand it (mostly from what others have said previously here on this forum):


1080i is displayed as 1080i (natively)

720p is upscaled to 1080i

480p is displayed as 480p (natively)


Regarding 480i:

When the DRC mode is set to "Interlaced" or "CineMotion," I believe 480i is upscaled to either 1080i or 960i, although I'm not sure which.

When the DRC mode is set to "Progressive," I believe 480i is deinterlaced and displayed as 480p.


----------



## lanzarlaluna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-Bull* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Regarding 480i:
> 
> When the DRC mode is set to "Interlaced" or "CineMotion," I believe 480i is upscaled to either 1080i or 960i, although I'm not sure which.



It's 960i.


----------



## like.no.other.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-Bull* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As I understand it (mostly from what others have said previously here on this forum):
> 
> 
> 1080i is displayed as 1080i (natively)
> 
> 720p is upscaled to 1080i
> 
> 480p is displayed as 480p (natively)
> 
> 
> Regarding 480i:
> 
> When the DRC mode is set to "Interlaced" or "CineMotion," I believe 480i is upscaled to either 1080i or 960i, although I'm not sure which.
> 
> When the DRC mode is set to "Progressive," I believe 480i is deinterlaced and displayed as 480p.



If you have incoming 1080i signal, the resolution is 853x1080i

If you have incoming 720p signal, the resolution will be upconverted to 853x1080i

When DRC is set on Interlaced, the resolution is 853x960i

When DRC is set on Progressive, the resolution is 853x480p

When DRC is set on CineMotion, the resolution is 853x480p having applied reverse 3-2 pulldown.


----------



## vid33nyc1

What version of HDMI does this set support?It doesnt say it in the manual.Something im curious about,thxs.


----------



## like.no.other.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vid33nyc1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What version of HDMI does this set support?It doesnt say it in the manual.Something im curious about,thxs.



According to service menu, it's HDMI 1.2. Basically all of 2006 version below is that or

lower. The only TV that I know that supports HDMI 1.3 is those high-end TV like the

Sony BRAVIA 70" that supports more color (xvYCC). Why are you even curious about

this, it's nothing to worry about. If you are talking about PS3, just flush that out of

your brain about HDMI 1.3.


----------



## vid33nyc1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *like.no.other.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> According to service menu, it's HDMI 1.2. Basically all of 2006 version below is that or
> 
> lower. The only TV that I know that supports HDMI 1.3 is those high-end TV like the
> 
> Sony BRAVIA 70" that supports more color (xvYCC). Why are you even curious about
> 
> this, it's nothing to worry about. If you are talking about PS3, just flush that out of
> 
> your brain about HDMI 1.3.



Cool,I was just curious.I have a 360(and love it) and dont have a PS3.Yeah i know 1.3 isnt even for the games on PS3 anyway.Thxs for responding.


----------



## t333

can anybody please tell me what would be the best *component video cable for this tv that would give the best possible picture quality????

Thanks in advance


also i want to know if there is a component-to-HDMI cable available?


----------



## like.no.other.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t333* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> can anybody please tell me what would be the best composite video cable for this tv that would give the best possible picture quality????
> 
> Thanks in advance



Best Composite or best cable? If you are looking for a specific Composite (cable), there

will be no difference between brands. If you are looking for the best cable that provides

higher bandwidth, use HDMI if not use Component.


----------



## sivartk

try monoprice.com....good cables and great prices. Maybe you meant component cable? Don't fall prey to the monster (brand)


----------



## bkchurch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *like.no.other.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you have incoming 1080i signal, the resolution is 853x1080i
> 
> If you have incoming 720p signal, the resolution will be upconverted to 853x1080i
> 
> When DRC is set on Interlaced, the resolution is 853x960i
> 
> When DRC is set on Progressive, the resolution is 853x480p
> 
> When DRC is set on CineMotion, the resolution is 853x480p having applied reverse 3-2 pulldown.



Ok that's confusing to me. I can understand how with a resolution of 853x1080 it would still be HD since there's just as many pixels as 720p (about 921,000), but how can it be widescreen? In order to have a 16:9 aspect ratio it needs 16 horizontal pixels for every 9 vertical pixels right? But that's not the case at that resolution. Also how can it resolve all the detail of say 720p for example? It doesn't have enough horizontal pixels (853 instead of 1280) and it has has too many vertical pixels (1080 instead of 720). Sorry I know to some of you that probably sounds really stupid but I've only recently become interested in home theater (been researching for about 3 months). I don't typically get caught up in the numbers game but how this TV can display 720p or 1080i without any detail loss is rather confusing to me.


----------



## like.no.other.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bkchurch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok that's confusing to me. I can understand how with a resolution of 853x1080 it would still be HD since there's just as many pixels as 720p (about 921,000), but how can it be widescreen? In order to have a 16:9 aspect ratio it needs 16 horizontal pixels for every 9 vertical pixels right? But that's not the case at that resolution. Also how can it resolve all the detail of say 720p for example? It doesn't have enough horizontal pixels (853 instead of 1280) and it has has too many vertical pixels (1080 instead of 720). Sorry I know to some of you that probably sounds really stupid but I've only recently become interested in home theater (been researching for about 3 months). I don't typically get caught up in the numbers game but how this TV can display 720p or 1080i without any detail loss is rather confusing to me.



Do me a favor and stop confusing yourself. It's HD period regardless of the aspect

ratio. That's its pixel and you can't change it. It's better than any of the LCD mid-range

level. Have you seen this TV in action? Perhaps not. I suggest stop fussing over the

numbers and start watching it instead of judging by specification.


----------



## sivartk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *like.no.other.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's HD period regardless of the aspect
> 
> ratio.



All programming isn't HD so how can "everything" be HD. There are a few HD programs that are 4:3, but not many (King of the Hill?)


----------



## like.no.other.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sivartk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All programming isn't HD so how can "everything" be HD. There are a few HD programs that are 4:3, but not many (King of the Hill?)



This isn't based on programming you know. If you read the whole thing, we are talking

about the TV in specific.


----------



## GVLSandlapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sivartk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> try monoprice.com....good cables and great prices. Maybe you meant component cable? Don't fall prey to the monster (brand)



I also highly recommend firefold.com Great cables at a extremely great price. Great customer service as well.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bkchurch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok that's confusing to me. I can understand how with a resolution of 853x1080 it would still be HD since there's just as many pixels as 720p (about 921,000), but how can it be widescreen? In order to have a 16:9 aspect ratio it needs 16 horizontal pixels for every 9 vertical pixels right? But that's not the case at that resolution. Also how can it resolve all the detail of say 720p for example? It doesn't have enough horizontal pixels (853 instead of 1280) and it has has too many vertical pixels (1080 instead of 720). Sorry I know to some of you that probably sounds really stupid but I've only recently become interested in home theater (been researching for about 3 months). I don't typically get caught up in the numbers game but how this TV can display 720p or 1080i without any detail loss is rather confusing to me.



Basically you all are confusing an analog display with digital parameters. A CRT draws a line from one side of the screen to the other, nothing more. The same line is drawn whether it is a 960 or 970 or a 6" or 9" projector. The only visual difference is the displays ability to resolve the image. Resolution is mainly in how many horizontal lines are drawn. I have never seen any definitive number published by Sony stating how many horizontal lines of resolution the 960 or 970 will display. Just the input resolutions it will accept and internally scale for display. It may max out at 540p/1080i.


----------



## SED <--- Rules

Is the Sony KD-34XS955N available anywhere? Or should I just forget it and buy the KD-34XBR970? I really like the super fine pitch on the 955....bummer


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ........ I have never seen any definitive number published by Sony stating how many horizontal lines of resolution the 960 or 970 will display. Just the input resolutions it will accept and internally scale for display. It may max out at 540p/1080i.



A Sony troubleshooting manual states that the DA4 chassis, which includes the XBR800 through the current XBR970, has a fixed display horizontal scan frequency of 33.75kHz, which is the scan rate for 1080i/540p. All inputs are converted to that scan rate for display.


There is a thread here where this was discussed at length, if you can wade through the garbage posts.


----------



## masokotanga

Hi, everyone. I just received my new Oppo 970 dvd player this week and hooked it up to my xbr970 with both component and HDMI to compare the two. First I compared both in Pro mode at factory settings. The component connection looked A LOT better. Outdoor daytime scenes over HDMI look like they took place in the late afternoon. Faces looked masked in excessive shadows.


I then calibrated both using my Avia dvd. The color, hue, and sharpness for both ended up being the same, and the brightness only had a difference of 2. The big difference between the two was the picture (contrast). I like to watch movie at night with the lights off or dimmed and don't like really bright white levels. I kept the component's picture setting at 50. In order to achieve the same white level over HDMI, I had to set the picture to 90! I downloaded the hack firmware for the Oppo so now I can upconvert over the component cable and don't need the HDMI. I'm just wondering if this huge difference between component and HDMI is consistent with your experiences. Thanks!


----------



## recklessmind

I just need to fix an overscan problem, but I can't get into the service menu.


I looked at the SM thread, and the code given to access the service menu doesn't seem to work. I asked this question about 10 or 11 pages back, but didn't get a response.


Thankyou in advance.


----------



## mmesallem

hey guys, i just purchased this set a week ago to replace my old sony 32 inch tube tv that is 13 years old. Now when i connect my dish network to this tv, it is very grainy and almost pixelated, i was wondering if this is normal or if there was a setting to make it look nice, the reason i ask this is because my old sony tube looks much better than this set when watching dish network, when i purchased this set i was expecting it to outperform a set that is over a decade older. Please let me kno if you guys have any tricks or settings to help me out, thanks in advanced


----------



## sivartk

upgrade to Dish HD? Then use the old TV for SD programming. Its a give and take, you basically "blew up" the digital image from dish about 3 fold to view on the new TV at 1080i


----------



## t333

mmesallem, i just purchased this TV and im having the same problem as you are, I tried composite , S-video and component, but all looked the same, and the picture was still grainy (actually composite was making picture little bit better and softer),Can anybody tell us how can we make a SD picture from a regular dish network receiver on this TV better ????????I know it can't be 100% like HD but is there any other way without upgrading to HD or switching back to old TVs????????

Please help

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sivartk

that is just the compromise of an HDTV....your SD image won't look quite as good. Think about a 640x480 picture file on your computer. Now blow it up and stretch it to fit your 1280 x 1024 display. Would you expect it to be just as sharp? No, you would expect a "grainy and jagged" appearance because you have done a digital zoom on the image. In laymans terms, that is what your TV is doing to your SD image.


If you bought the TV without planning on using any HD service (even the free OTA), then you may have made a mistake....or fell prey to the "HDTV" hype (misinformation). HDTV's will produce a great HD image, but you should expect your SD to look worse (all other things being equal -- viewing distance, vertical height).


----------



## masokotanga




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sivartk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> that is just the compromise of an HDTV....your SD image won't look quite as good. Think about a 640x480 picture file on your computer. Now blow it up and stretch it to fit your 1280 x 1024 display. Would you expect it to be just as sharp? No, you would expect a "grainy and jagged" appearance because you have done a digital zoom on the image. In laymans terms, that is what your TV is doing to your SD image.
> 
> 
> If you bought the TV without planning on using any HD service (even the free OTA), then you may have made a mistake....or fell prey to the "HDTV" hype (misinformation). HDTV's will produce a great HD image, but you should expect your SD to look worse (all other things being equal -- viewing distance, vertical height).



This is what I have always heard about HDTV's, but so far my experience has been the opposite! My DVDs look better than they ever did on my old SDTV, or any of my friends' SDTV's. Even when I first got my XBR970 and only had my old DVD player hooked up over composite (and therefore only 480i), I could already see an improvement! Now I have my new Oppo 970 hooked up over component and upscaled to 1080i and the picture is the best I have ever seen for DVDs! Even old movies like "The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly" look awesome! Maybe DVDs are the exception though. I get my cable installed this weekend and will see how SDTV content looks.


----------



## SurfingMatt27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t333* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> mmesallem, i just purchased this TV and im having the same problem as you are, I tried composite , S-video and component, but all looked the same, and the picture was still grainy (actually composite was making picture little bit better and softer),Can anybody tell us how can we make a SD picture from a regular dish network receiver on this TV better ????????I know it can't be 100% like HD but is there any other way without upgrading to HD or switching back to old TVs????????
> 
> Please help
> 
> Thanks in advance.



don't use Vivid, and keep your contrast low and your sharpness either in the middle or lower.


If your using vivid or Standard and have a high contrast setting then theres your issue ,the picture should look awefull.


----------



## Drako257

I just purchased the XBR970 a week ago and I'm struggling to decide on my picture settings. I've read to avoid "Vivid" on several occasions, but my HD picture seems to look the best with a high contrast setting. Needless to say, SD looks terrible. I tried using the "Pro" mode and my HD just didn't look as sweet. Can someone please recommend some specific picture settings that may help me? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Stinky-Dinkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Drako257* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just purchased the XBR970 a week ago and I'm struggling to decide on my picture settings. I've read to avoid "Vivid" on several occasions, but my HD picture seems to look the best with a high contrast setting. Needless to say, SD looks terrible. I tried using the "Pro" mode and my HD just didn't look as sweet. Can someone please recommend some specific picture settings that may help me? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!



Is this the first TV you've calibrated or adjusted in any way? If so, you might be so used to the torched look that "proper" settings won't look right at first or second glance (this was the case for myself, at least.)


How are the typical lighting conditions of your watching room (very bright or barely lit?)


Buy a calibration disc (like Avia ) and set it up somewhat proper under your typical room lighting conditions (for your DVD/HDDVDplayer.) Use INHD Tune Up (assuming you have an HD cable service and access to INHD. INHD Tune Up Listings ) to calibrate your broadcast TV viewing settings (if you don't use Tune Up the DVD player settings gathered using the Avia disc should be somewhat close enough to use for your TV watching, anyway.)


Use these settings for a good week or so and allow yourself to become accustomed to how it's "supposed" to look, afterwards go back to Vivid and see how that treats your eyes (I'm willing to bet it'll feel unnnaturally bright and sharp, like you might feel the urge to put on sunglasses and turn away.)


If you still prefer the torched look by all means use it (but keep in mind that an unusually high brightness or contrast will negatively affect tube life,) it's all about what looks best to you. Remember though, if you're really used to the artificially bright look with inaccurate colors it will take a little bit to get comfortable with how it's "supposed" (short of being ISF'ed) to look.


As for the settings, I don't know - I'm sure someone here could help you out with 'em. I own a XBR960 and I don't know if the settings are completely compatible with the 970.


In the end, it's all about what suits your eyes the best.


----------



## mr2

just a heads up to those of you joining us from the stone age (like me);


connecting a cheap antenna will get you HD channels.

it's pretty weird getting channels in 1080i and 720p (3 of each here) with just rabbit ears from the 99¢ store.


what's the tuner that this called? (able to recieve digital channels with an analog antenna)


----------



## bkchurch

If I used an HDMI-to-DVI adapter could I use this TV as my computer monitor? Would it look any good or would it look awful?


----------



## GVLSandlapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mr2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> just a heads up to those of you joining us from the stone age (like me);
> 
> 
> connecting a cheap antenna will get you HD channels.
> 
> it's pretty weird getting channels in 1080i and 720p (3 of each here) with just rabbit ears from the 99¢ store.
> 
> 
> what's the tuner that this called? (able to recieve digital channels with an analog antenna)



ATSC tuner.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

yea, about the overscan, ive searched though these boards for a good 2 hours and havent found a clue how to fix it. does anyone have a steep by steep way of doing it!


----------



## like.no.other.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yourbigpalal83* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yea, about the overscan, ive searched though these boards for a good 2 hours and havent found a clue how to fix it. does anyone have a steep by steep way of doing it!



Use search. I've answered this too many times.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...php?p=10173486


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

ya know what, i dont want to ruin the set, so ill let a pro do it


----------



## flip2k1

The ad in todays paper Has the KD-34XBR970 for $649.99 at Circuit City. Wow!

Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## GVLSandlapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flip2k1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The ad in todays paper Has the KD-34XBR970 for $649.99 at Circuit City. Wow!
> 
> Happy Easter everyone.



Wow, I'm glad I didn't buy it last week. I think this is definitely the set for me now.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

i just did the overscan tweek. worked like a charm. anyone know a steep by steep way to correct as much as possable the geomitry (sp) issue? i hate to be a pain in the ass, but i want to get the tv as close to perfection as i can


----------



## unleashed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *masokotanga* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is what I have always heard about HDTV's, but so far my experience has been the opposite! My DVDs look better than they ever did on my old SDTV, or any of my friends' SDTV's.



SD signal will look like crap or at least not as good as on the old CRT on all HD sets: LCD, Plasma or CRT.


----------



## bkchurch

Any idea's when this TV is getting discontinued? I've been considering buying one but I don't quite have the cash yet (even with Circuit City's sale this week) and I know once they're gone they're gone for good.


----------



## chaz01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bkchurch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any idea's when this TV is getting discontinued? I've been considering buying one but I don't quite have the cash yet (even with Circuit City's sale this week) and I know once they're gone they're gone for good.



They're discontinued now.


----------



## Vega78

Hey guys, I gotta question about this tv. I bought this thing about 15 days ago, and ever since I've owned it, I've been looking at a major flaw in the picture. My tv has pretty pathetic horizontal linearity. My picture stretches out about 8 mm on the left and the right. No, it's not on widezoom. On everything this happens. I know that flat widescreen crts have difficulty being perfectly linear from left to right due to the tube not being curved but I would think that it could be adjusted closer than it is. It's annoying seeing someone walk from the left to the right on screen and watch their heads stretch, shrink in the middle, and then stretch again on the right side. My main question is, Does everybody experience this, or is my tv defective? The color accuracy and pic quality is second to none on this set, but this linearity problem really spoils the whole thing. Again, I'm not talking about widezoom, I know that the picture badly distorts on this setting. I'm talking about every other mode including normal. I know that there is an electronic adjustment called SLIN. I have adjusted it and either direction it makes the problem worse. I had a technician out to look at it and he says nothing can be done about it and thats the way it is because of the flat tube design. I'm not totally inlined to believe him since I knew more about the tv than he did. If someone could please help, because I can still return the set. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Penarin

I was at BB a few days back picking up some DVDs. Just for fun I walked through the TV section.


Of course they had dozens and dozens of LCD / Plasmas ranging from $1000 - $5000, but I didn't see the XBR970 sitting where it usually rests.


Then I found it, in a back corner, sitting there crooked on the bottom shelf, with no price tag, and no list of features. Just a dusty old, unmarked HD CRT TV.


Sad.


Glad I got mine when I did.


----------



## rushfan2112

well Penarin that is so sad indeed. I guess there are fewer and fewer of us left evryday who appreciate what others consider "old fashioned". Fools think nothing about spending thousands for a technology that quite frankly has crappy PQ.


The manufacturers and their advertising firms must be laughing their a**** off all the way to the bank.


Folks just gotta try to be like evryone else and they willingly buy into the hype.


----------



## Starbrand

just purchased the KD34XBR970 and when watching non HD programming in the 4x3 normal mode there is a white line that runs along the left side with the start of the picture. It is not on the right side. It is not there when watching 4x3 hd. It is also not there when put in the full mode and stretches it out....would like to know if this is normal or if I have a bad unit, would like to even exchange before circuit city runs out. Also when switching from video 1, 2 etc...sometimes a red and blue line flashes. Is that normal? Response would be appreciated.


----------



## mhufnagel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rushfan2112* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well Penarin that is so sad indeed. I guess there are fewer and fewer of us left evryday who appreciate what others consider "old fashioned". Fools think nothing about spending thousands for a technology that quite frankly has crappy PQ.
> 
> 
> The manufacturers and their advertising firms must be laughing their a**** off all the way to the bank.
> 
> 
> Folks just gotta try to be like evryone else and they willingly buy into the hype.



There are a lot of legitimate reasons why CRT's are going away. One of the main reasons is the size/weight. I was seriously looking at this Sony for the basement gaming room, but at 200 + pounds and living in a old house with narrow stairways, it just wasn't practical. So I went with a 37" LCD. Now I'm looking at a 46" LCD/Plasma for my home theater. CRT's just don't go big enough for this room. And, after lurking at this forum for a couple of weeks, I noticed that CRT's have their fair share of problems too. CRT HDTV's are wonderful and have their place, but they aren't the "Holy Grail" of HDTV.


----------



## Vega78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Starbrand* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> just purchased the KD34XBR970 and when watching non HD programming in the 4x3 normal mode there is a white line that runs along the left side with the start of the picture. It is not on the right side. It is not there when watching 4x3 hd. It is also not there when put in the full mode and stretches it out....would like to know if this is normal or if I have a bad unit, would like to even exchange before circuit city runs out. Also when switching from video 1, 2 etc...sometimes a red and blue line flashes. Is that normal? Response would be appreciated.




I don't think there's anything wrong with your set. CRT tvs don't do anything perfectly except black levels and color accuracy. Everything else like shrinking and expanding the screen, the microdisplays can do those perfect. I'm returning my 970 today because of some issues mensioned above. My tv had the same white line on the left side on normal just like yours. It was annoying at first, but didn't bother me after while. Especially after seeing all the geometrical and horizontal linearity issues. About the red and blue lines, thats probably normal. Especially if you're video sources are different resolution or scan type. These tvs sure are querky. The color and the detail are second to none, but you might find that the things this set can't do perfectly really piss you off.


----------



## js22

So I was planning to buy a used Wega CRT HDTV from Craigslist, and I even went to the bank last night so I'd have the cash if the right deal came along. Then I went to CC just to look at TVs, so I could get a feel for screen size, 4:3 vs 16:9, etc. I looked at the XBR970 on sale; tempting, but a little more than I wanted to spend. Farted around and was about ready to leave when I passed down flotsam alley : all the miscellaneous open box stuff they were trying to get rid of. And there it was, a 34xbr970 for $509. Boom, deal over. Yes, it came with the remote - pfew ! Some dude whose name must have been Moose or Rocco carried it out to my car. (If you have tried to budge this beast, you know what I'm talkin' about !)


Anyway, I (foolishly) wrastled the thing into my apartment using a furniture dolly and fired it up with a UHF antenna. I am blown away ! My old TV is a 21" Wega, maybe 8 years old. Don't know what others are referring to about SD quality, but the images on my xbr's screen are awesome. Even the analog channels are much better than the old wega. (Is this the 3-d comb filter ? the upconversion ?) And high def is downright scary. When viewing "real people", I kind of wish it had a blur button - acne scars, turkey necks, mustache bleach, oh my.


I haven't had time to scrutinize every detail, but my newbie eyes didn't detect any problems with geometry, color, artifacts, or anything that would detract from pure viewing pleasure. I am a geek, though, so I'll prolly buy a calibration DVD just for the helluvit.


I've got to thank people on this forum who posted (rather strongly) in favor of the 16:9 format screen. I was really leaning towards 4:3, but now that I've had a chance to watch a few different types of broadcast on my set I _really_ like the wider screen.


One (very minor) issue I'd like to know if I can fix. I have it in a smallish room with wood floors and plaster walls, and I really don't like the sound very loud. I find I keep it in the 3-5 range. Any adjustment I make is either one click or maybe 2, so its not hard to end up totally muted or much louder than I want. Is there any way to add some attenuation so I can get the same (low level) sound with the adjustment in the middle range (20 or so) ? I tried adjusting treble and bass to lower values, but that didn't do the trick. Don't think I want to duct tape pillows on the front, or use an external sound system either. I can definitely live with it as is, but if there's a secret fix I'd sure like to know.


----------



## mr2

ATSC tuner, cool. thanks GVLSandlapper.


i have my cable box and dvd player connected to video 4 and 5.
*does the TV output audio too?* i tried the connecting the red/white audio wires from the Audio Out on the TV to my reciever, but i got no sound, did i miss something in the menu? (the TV's speakers work fine)


----------



## Utahred1981

Hello,I purchased the KD-34XBR970 back in March and since then I've had a bit of an issue. When I'm watching a show on my HR20-700 HD-DVR I get this really weird distortion in the upper right hand corner of the screen. It looks like some of the " pixels" are almost bleeding thru,it almost looks like the "dead pixel" issue that happens with LCD televisions. But when I adjust the picture mode to Pro or Movie the pixels go back to normal?


It seems to happen after about an hour of watching something either recorded or live,I am using a Monster HDMI Cable for my HR20-700 HD-DVR. When I watch a DVD I don't get that issue,I am using component cables for my DVD player.










Has anybody ever seen this happen on their Sony?


----------



## Skram0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Starbrand* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> just purchased the KD34XBR970 and when watching non HD programming in the 4x3 normal mode there is a white line that runs along the left side with the start of the picture. It is not on the right side. It is not there when watching 4x3 hd. It is also not there when put in the full mode and stretches it out....would like to know if this is normal or if I have a bad unit



I too have this issue. Just like this guy's post. After adjusting my settings using the Avia disc, it's noticeable. But if I change it back to the default Vivid setting it's virtually gone. So something I changed to make it look better made it look worse. I wonder if that's why Sony set these things to Vivid by default, to hide this flaw.


Could this by the problem of convergence that these sets have? It kind of gets annoying after a while when you know it's there. Kind of like a big brown mole on someone's face, ya can't help but to stare at it.


----------



## chaz01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *js22* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I was planning to buy a used Wega CRT HDTV from Craigslist, and I even went to the bank last night so I'd have the cash if the right deal came along. Then I went to CC just to look at TVs, so I could get a feel for screen size, 4:3 vs 16:9, etc. I looked at the XBR970 on sale; tempting, but a little more than I wanted to spend. Farted around and was about ready to leave when I passed down flotsam alley : all the miscellaneous open box stuff they were trying to get rid of. And there it was, a 34xbr970 for $509. Boom, deal over. Yes, it came with the remote - pfew ! Some dude whose name must have been Moose or Rocco carried it out to my car. (If you have tried to budge this beast, you know what I'm talkin' about !)
> 
> 
> Anyway, I (foolishly) wrastled the thing into my apartment using a furniture dolly and fired it up with a UHF antenna. I am blown away ! My old TV is a 21" Wega, maybe 8 years old. Don't know what others are referring to about SD quality, but the images on my xbr's screen are awesome. Even the analog channels are much better than the old wega. (Is this the 3-d comb filter ? the upconversion ?) And high def is downright scary. When viewing "real people", I kind of wish it had a blur button - acne scars, turkey necks, mustache bleach, oh my.
> 
> 
> I haven't had time to scrutinize every detail, but my newbie eyes didn't detect any problems with geometry, color, artifacts, or anything that would detract from pure viewing pleasure. I am a geek, though, so I'll prolly buy a calibration DVD just for the helluvit.
> 
> 
> I've got to thank people on this forum who posted (rather strongly) in favor of the 16:9 format screen. I was really leaning towards 4:3, but now that I've had a chance to watch a few different types of broadcast on my set I _really_ like the wider screen.
> 
> 
> One (very minor) issue I'd like to know if I can fix. I have it in a smallish room with wood floors and plaster walls, and I really don't like the sound very loud. I find I keep it in the 3-5 range. Any adjustment I make is either one click or maybe 2, so its not hard to end up totally muted or much louder than I want. Is there any way to add some attenuation so I can get the same (low level) sound with the adjustment in the middle range (20 or so) ? I tried adjusting treble and bass to lower values, but that didn't do the trick. Don't think I want to duct tape pillows on the front, or use an external sound system either. I can definitely live with it as is, but if there's a secret fix I'd sure like to know.



can't answer your question but congrats on your set. I got the last boxed set from my local BB but it was defective and ended up going plasma. The plasma has it's pluses, but these 970's are tough to beat.


----------



## Shadowknight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skram0* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I too have this issue. Just like this guy's post. After adjusting my settings using the Avia disc, it's noticeable. But if I change it back to the default Vivid setting it's virtually gone. So something I changed to make it look better made it look worse. I wonder if that's why Sony set these things to Vivid by default, to hide this flaw.



Not quite the same thing, but when I was at Circuit City looking at a display model, they had "transparent" bar going from right to left periodically, so maybe that type of problem isn't an isolated incident.


----------



## mr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mr2* /forum/post/0
> 
> *does the TV output audio too?* i tried the connecting the red/white audio wires from the Audio Out on the TV to my reciever, but i got no sound, did i miss something in the menu? (the TV's speakers work fine)



let me answer my own question;

yes, go to menu, audio, speakers off (and fixed audio to control the volume with the reciever's remote). the TV does NOT output audio with the TV's speakers set to on.


is it me, or does the TV do something to the audio? sounds too filtered and too much bass. (not in a good way, but not horrible either)


i must say that this is the best sounding TV i've ever heard (though even a cheap stereo is better than the best TV's audio)


----------



## js22

Okay, day 2 and I found a problem with my set : the progressive modes (480p , 720p) aren't working. Status screen shows OTA antenna strength at 95-ish and "locked". Audio is clear. The image is coming through, but is all screwed up. Imagine the image is made of ink floating on the surface of water. Then you take a rake and drag it through the image from right to left. So there are streaks of what should be in the center of the image extending off into the left edge of the frame. If one video line is shifted way to the left, the next will be a little less so, and so on, until some lines are in the correct place. Then all of the sudden a line will be shifted way to the left again. If I try moving the antenna around it makes absolutely no difference.


When I first set the TV up, I figured I just wan't getting good OTA reception on a couple of stations. But then I realized that it was strictly a p vs i problem : 1080i and 480i work flawlessly, and the antenna diagnostics look good. Also, in both cases the p subchannel is adjacent to an i subchannel (e.g., 13.1 is 480p, 13.2 is 1080i) with essentially the same content.


Does anybody have any ideas what this could be ? Is there anything in the service menu that might fix this ?



UPDATE: Just in case anybody is reading this, I called a Sony tech who came and replaced the "M board" (which handles video processing) and everything works perfectly. All covered by warranty. So the set is definitely a :keeper"


----------



## GVLSandlapper

Wow, you guys make me go back and forth on this TV. I was all set to buy this TV today but then I read some more scary reviews. Then I'll read how great it is and it makes me want to buy it again. What to do, what to do....


----------



## js22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GVLSandlapper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow, you guys make me go back and forth on this TV. I was all set to buy this TV today but then I read some more scary reviews. Then I'll read how great it is and it makes me want to buy it again. What to do, what to do....



I'm in no position to compare to other TVs, but (on the channels that work







) it really is awesome. Keep in mind 2 things :


1) I bought an "open box" unit, which judging by the minor scuffs on the sides was a customer return, not an in-store display model. They are _supposed_ to check over all the returns and make sure they're in perfect shape, but its probably easier for them to let the customer do some of that for them










2) A forum like this is for people with questions. That means shoppers, tweakers, and people having problems. 99.9% of happy customers are not gonna show up on a forum like this. I used to be on a great forum for my car and it kind of freaked me out how many problems people had. I eventually handled the stuff that was wrong when I got it, and haven't been back since.


Anyway, good luck to you.


----------



## GVLSandlapper

Thanks js22. I will more than likely end up getting this set. My current TV is a 6 year old Wega, and just like this one, the forums did nothing but talk about the problems that plagued it. Granted, my set ended up having some of the flaws that people had talked about, but they aren't so drastic that it makes me dislike the TV. It produces a image, and is still going strong after a ton of use over 6 years.


My only issue now it what to put it on! I just got back from CC, and I brought back the measurements from the set. Nothing I currently have in my house will hold this TV!!!! Oh well, I'll figure out something.


----------



## grubadub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GVLSandlapper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks js22. I will more than likely end up getting this set. My current TV is a 6 year old Wega, and just like this one, the forums did nothing but talk about the problems that plagued it. Granted, my set ended up having some of the flaws that people had talked about, but they aren't so drastic that it makes me dislike the TV. It produces a image, and is still going strong after a ton of use over 6 years.
> 
> *My only issue now it what to put it on!* I just got back from CC, and I brought back the measurements from the set. Nothing I currently have in my house will hold this TV!!!! Oh well, I'll figure out something.




as you figured out already, it takes a good sized stand. make sure it can handle 200 lbs. i had to get a new stand because this beast wouldn't fit in my armoire. personally, i didn't want one of those modern looking stands. i find them unattractive and difficult to hide all the cables. i was looking more for a stand/cabinet that had more of a furniture look to it. i found what i was looking for at circuit city of all places. it's the Bush TV Stand (VS53936). it's not cheap ($278) but it's very sturdy, well built and looks nice. good luck.


----------



## js22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GVLSandlapper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My only issue now it what to put it on! I just got back from CC, and I brought back the measurements from the set. Nothing I currently have in my house will hold this TV!!!! Oh well, I'll figure out something.




Mine is precisely positioned on the floor in the exact spot where it came off the dolly. And its staying there until I'm certain that its all working okay and I've made my final decision about where I want it.


Fifteen years ago I made a nice wooden TV table. Shaker style, with tapered legs and a shelf for a VCR. When I got divorced, my ex-wife took the TV and I got the table, so I shopped for a TV to fit the table. I got a Wega, but I think it was the absolute smallest they made (20-21"). Those days are gone ! If I make a table for this beast, I'm thinking "dorm style" : lots of 4x4's and 3/4" plywood. Or maybe do some welding... Or maybe get one of those wheeled metal carts with a scissor-lift and a hydraulic cylinder. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Skram0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shadowknight* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not quite the same thing, but when I was at Circuit City looking at a display model, they had "transparent" bar going from right to left periodically, so maybe that type of problem isn't an isolated incident.



My prob seems to be there all the time though. Only while watching 4x3 material in Normal mode where you have a letterbox on the left and right. On the left side of the image at the border there a slight discoloration about a centimeter think going from top to bottom.


I wonder if adjusting the shutter or geometry in the service menu would help any. It just looks like an image misalignment at the edge and seems it could be corrected. I could always mask it by setting the letterbox color to gray, but that's not really fixing the problem.


----------



## mr2

Bell'O TV Stand Model: AVS-422T from Best Buy
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1051806239501 


perfect fit for the TV, very strong (up to 286lbs)


----------



## Vega78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grubadub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> as you figured out already, it takes a good sized stand. make sure it can handle 200 lbs. i had to get a new stand because this beast wouldn't fit in my armoire. personally, i didn't want one of those modern looking stands. i find them unattractive and difficult to hide all the cables. i was looking more for a stand/cabinet that had more of a furniture look to it. i found what i was looking for at circuit city of all places. it's the Bush TV Stand (VS53936). it's not cheap ($278) but it's very sturdy, well built and looks nice. good luck.


I found this setup at walmart for 90 bucks. The two audio piers were 90 bucks each as well. I doesn't look modern at all and is insanely sturdy. Not to mension a ton cheaper than all that cold modern looking stuff.


----------



## GVLSandlapper

Hey Vega, I'm glad you posted that picture, it reminded me of something I need to ask. What does everyone do with their center channel speaker? This TV is curved on the top so you can't simply just place it on top of the TV.


Vega, you look like you have yours mounted somehow. What did you do? Any input from anyone is appreciated.


----------



## mozirry

holyl manloaf that thing is huge! If it were 40 inches I would dive on it but I don't think its going to be that big of a step in size from my 27' SDTV


----------



## Vega78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GVLSandlapper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey Vega, I'm glad you posted that picture, it reminded me of something I need to ask. What does everyone do with their center channel speaker? This TV is curved on the top so you can't simply just place it on top of the TV.
> 
> 
> Vega, you look like you have yours mounted somehow. What did you do? Any input from anyone is appreciated.



That is a mount that I bought at Circuit City for 40 bucks. It is exclusively a center channel shelf that has a lip on the front so you can angle the center down like you saw in the picture. This is the link to buy it. You can also find it in the stores. I refuse to shop at Best Buy, but they have it for 8 bucks cheaper in store.


----------



## Vega78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mozirry* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> holyl manloaf that thing is huge! If it were 40 inches I would dive on it but I don't think its going to be that big of a step in size from my 27' SDTV



Actually, it's a big step up if you have alot of stuff that runs in widescreen. If you watch 4:3 ratio stuff, it's not any bigger. However the picture is many times the size with a widescreen or letterbox movie. If you watch movies mostly, its a huge step up.


----------



## Utahred1981

I posted an earlier message but nobody has responded







I need to know if anybody else has had the same problem as me.


In the upper right-hand corner of my tube I am seeing some of the "pixels" that almost look mis-aligned from the rest of the tube. It only happens when I'm watching something using the HDMI Cable and after the tv has been on for an hour or so. There is nothing that I'm aware of that could be causing any kind of interference,no speakers/electrical wires,etc.


Please help!!


----------



## guybo

27" SD to 34" widescreen will be almost the same vertically- the 27" screen will be less than 1" smaller vertically than the widescreen (16.7" vs. 16.2"). Horizontally you give up about 8" of real estate (29.7" vs. 21.6"). Of course this is huge if you are watching hi-def content or letter-boxed movies. Then the SDTV gives up a ton in this case. I am not going to figure out how much though ;-)


It took me about 15 minutes to remember all my high school trig and figure that simple math out!


----------



## guybo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Utahred1981* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I posted an earlier message but nobody has responded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to know if anybody else has had the same problem as me.
> 
> 
> In the upper right-hand corner of my tube I am seeing some of the "pixels" that almost look mis-aligned from the rest of the tube. It only happens when I'm watching something using the HDMI Cable and after the tv has been on for an hour or so. There is nothing that I'm aware of that could be causing any kind of interference,no speakers/electrical wires,etc.
> 
> 
> Please help!!




Try a new HDMI cable or try to hook that device up via some other method (component et al) or try to change your setup with regards to your cabling (where it's all run) make sure you aren't running near any fluorescent lights or other high-interference devices.


----------



## GVLSandlapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vega78* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That is a mount that I bought at Circuit City for 40 bucks. It is exclusively a center channel shelf that has a lip on the front so you can angle the center down like you saw in the picture. This is the link to buy it. You can also find it in the stores. I refuse to shop at Best Buy, but they have it for 8 bucks cheaper in store.



Dude, you're awesome. That looks perfect.


----------



## Utahred1981

I have already swapped HDMI cables,no effect. It doesn't seem to happen using component cables. My tv isn't near any cables that could interfere with my tv..


----------



## Skram0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Starbrand* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> just purchased the KD34XBR970 and when watching non HD programming in the 4x3 normal mode there is a white line that runs along the left side with the start of the picture. It is not on the right side. It is not there when watching 4x3 hd. It is also not there when put in the full mode and stretches it out....would like to know if this is normal or if I have a bad unit, would like to even exchange before circuit city runs out. Also when switching from video 1, 2 etc...sometimes a red and blue line flashes. Is that normal? Response would be appreciated.



I have that line too. It's more noticeable now that I've calibrated with Avia. But I was able to make it virtually disappear







after tweaking some service menu settings. Optimized the convergence in the D-CONV area, and turned off edge enhancement using a suggestion from another member setting VMLM VMFO VMDL SHOF VMH VMM VML all to 0. I think the options that had the biggest affect were VMH VMM & VML. Adjusting those settings seemed to affect the bright line the most. Setting high really made it stick out, so the 0 setting was optimum.


So if anyone else has the bight white or green vertical line on the left side of your 4x3 material, then try tweaking the above settings to minimize its affect. As for the line flashing on video change, I haven't noticed anything myself.


----------



## masokotanga




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GVLSandlapper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My only issue now it what to put it on! I just got back from CC, and I brought back the measurements from the set. Nothing I currently have in my house will hold this TV!!!! Oh well, I'll figure out something.



Check out tvstands.com if you don't mind buying online. I got the one I linked to below and it has worked great! Really sturdy and a perfect fit for the 970. You get $10 off if you use google checkout.

http://www.tvstands.com/Ameriwood-In...US-AR1278.html


----------



## jaxplanner

I bought the one from Wal-Mart that Vega78 recommended for $90. It works well for the price. The fit is a little hit and miss which is the luck of the draw with whoever cut it out and drill the pilot holes. My drawer is a little crooked and one of the trim pieces wasn't exactly square. The TV does stick out a little in the back but not enough to be unstable but you will have to keep it back from the wall a bit.


Oh, I forgot to mention, just picked my 970 up Saturday at Circuit City last one in stock for$650. So, I have a ton of questions. Everyone please forgive my lack of knowledge as I proceed.


----------



## jaxplanner

I have a standard Dish Network setup. Don't want to buy a new HD receiver, dish, etc and pay more in monthly fees. Anybody tried a video scaler to improve the standard video from Dish or other satellite provider? Given what's going on inside the 970, I don't know if additional processing would help. Also, I have a little ghosting. I am using standard cables, S-video from the receiver. Don't want to spend a ton of money on high grade cables if the improvement is negligible. Also, any primer on settings?


----------



## grubadub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaxplanner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a standard Dish Network setup. Don't want to buy a new HD receiver, dish, etc and pay more in monthly fees. Anybody tried a video scaler to improve the standard video from Dish or other satellite provider? Given what's going on inside the 970, I don't know if additional processing would help. Also, I have a little ghosting. I am using standard cables, S-video from the receiver. Don't want to spend a ton of money on high grade cables if the improvement is negligible. Also, any primer on settings?




i also use dish network (non HD) and i get my HD via OTA. i found using the pro mode works best for SD. you have to tweak the settings some. i'd be interested to hear from others how they achieve the best picture for SD. for me, it varies greatly from channel to channel; obviously the source signal will be different between an i love lucy re-run and a brand new program like planet earth.


----------



## djm27

Sorry if this has already been covered - has it been confirmed that the 970 is no longer being manufactured, and do we know how much longer they'll actually be for sale?


I want a good CRT and I know there's not going to be another XBR tube after this.


Thanks.


----------



## Dfs_Style

Hi guys, first post... I hate that I got tricked with the 970 over the 960 cause I thought it was an up grade. Didn't check or have a choice really. I just got one for $600 even and I have the older Panasonic CT-34WX52. So my ? to you guys is. Will the 970 have a better pic than my older Panasonic...? Thx --- D


----------



## imagined Days

YES!!!! And, you did not get "tricked" into anything! The 970 is a great tv! The 960 pq may be slightly, and I mean slightly better, but most would not notice the difference. Also, if you want to buy int all of the propaganda then the 960 has reliability issues with the SPF tube being too delicate! $600!!!!!!! You did great!


----------



## buggs1a

Is the 970 better then any lcd or plasma for the same $999 cost? Or are there any lcd or plasma tvs the same or better then the 970 for right around the same cost?


I ask because the 970 is only 34" and major heavy, but it is a tube. an lcd and plasma i would hang on my wall and would get 42" probably.


i am leaning towards the sony 970 though.


----------



## Dfs_Style

Cool, Thx it looks great and better than my old 34. Does anyone know anything about the lines bow - ing in on the corners and the Blue light coming in on the top left corner?? I have a guy from sony coming out tomorrow the check it out. Thanks D


----------



## subacid

Hi,


I recently bought this TV and just noticed that when watching SDTV and anything in normal mode the bars are different sizes on the left and right? Has anyone else experienced this? Is this something I should have a service tech come out and adjust?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## lanzarlaluna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dfs_Style* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cool, Thx it looks great and better than my old 34. Does anyone know anything about the lines bow - ing in on the corners and the Blue light coming in on the top left corner?? I have a guy from sony coming out tomorrow the check it out. Thanks D



I'm curious to know what he says. I have a similar horizontal geometry problem in the corners and have been contemplating contacting the local licensed Sony service establishment.


----------



## Dfs_Style

Ianzarlaluna, I will def post after the guy leaves he's coming between 2-5pm est. Its not that big of a deal but I don't think it shouldn't be there. Now that I know it's there, it bothers me. If you press display button you can see the line get lazy in top left corner. ---D


----------



## Dfs_Style

Ianzarlaluna, I found a link on page 40, this might be what were talking about. It wont let me post it, until I post 5 time first.


----------



## Dfs_Style

It will be on the 6th post


----------



## Dfs_Style

Here you go

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/show....php?p=10173486


----------



## BRY1080P

Hey, I am thinking about buying a Toshiba 34HFX84 tv (yeah, i know it is not a sony, but i am in college), my question is does anyone know if Refurbished Electronics.com is a good site to purchase a product from,?? anyone know of anyone having experience from them??


----------



## Dfs_Style

The Sony Tech came to my house and made my Tv worst...haha Hes ordering me a new 1... Oh well, Do you guys think I should keep the 1 I bought from CC 4 $650. I also got 1 at BB 4 $555. I love pic do I need two 4 a game rm when I get my house next yr....? Thx ---D


----------



## t333

I have noticed a bright green vertical bar on left side while watching SD in 4:3 mode on my TV, Is there anyway to fix this, please advice, Thanx


----------



## Utahred1981

I noticed that I had the green line on the left hand side of the screen,it was especially when the picture was black. I found that if you adjust the color settings it seems to go away,at least it did for me.


----------



## jaxplanner

I did a lot of research trying to find an inexpensive way to improve the SD picture on my 970. My wife is not happy with the fuzziness and would like to return the TV. I bought a LG V194H upconverting DVD/VCR combo unit yesterday. Radio Shack has it on sale for $99. Why I bought this unit is because it has the ability to upconvert all signals. I have a Dish Network receiver and do not want to upgrade to a HD receiver nor pay the additional programming fees. Last night I hooked my receiver to the V194H via composite and outputed through component to 970. In my opinion, it did a good job of cleaning up the fuzziness. I didn't see much difference between 720p and 1080i. I have a HDMI cable on the way and as soon as it comes in, I will try output through HDMI and see if it is better. The V194H will upconvert through component or HDMI. It also will play DIVX which was a requirement for me.


----------



## sivartk

I have the new LG DVD/VHS combo recorder (797T) and with HDMI it upconverts a 4:3 image to 16:9....so watching all your VHS tapes will be stretched...just an FYI. If you hooked it up via composite, it wasn't upconverting....no unit can upconvert over composite and there are very few players that will upconvert over component. Component may actually be best in order to keep the correct aspect ratio and let the TV scale the component image like it was doing with the composite image. You should get a lot better picture.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lge.com* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DVD 1080i Upconversion with HDMI Output
> 
> A special video processing circuit upconverts all signals to 1080i (more than a thousand lines of horizontal resolution) via HDMI output for use with compatible televisions.



It only upconverts over HDMI, so you were not upconverting the composite signal.


----------



## GVLSandlapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dfs_Style* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Sony Tech came to my house and made my Tv worst...haha Hes ordering me a new 1... Oh well, Do you guys think I should keep the 1 I bought from CC 4 $650. I also got 1 at BB 4 $555. I love pic do I need two 4 a game rm when I get my house next yr....? Thx ---D



My head hurts after reading that.


----------



## GVLSandlapper

Well, today is the day! I'm buying a TV! More than likely it's going to end up being this Sony.


----------



## jaxplanner

Go to Radio Shack's website and search for LG V194H. On the web page, you will find the product manual in pdf. Go to page 12 and you will find where it talks about resolutions for each out. It lists 720p and 1080i over component. The unit will also show you a blue screen that says that it is in high resolution. I can only go by that and the fact that the image was improved. I have a HDMI cable on order and I am anxious to see if that further improves the image. Again, I am not a videophile, so I can only go by what the manual says and my experience with the V194H and the 970.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sivartk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the new LG DVD/VHS combo recorder (797T) and with HDMI it upconverts a 4:3 image to 16:9....so watching all your VHS tapes will be stretched...just an FYI. If you hooked it up via composite, it wasn't upconverting....no unit can upconvert over composite and there are very few players that will upconvert over component. Component may actually be best in order to keep the correct aspect ratio and let the TV scale the component image like it was doing with the composite image. You should get a lot better picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It only upconverts over HDMI, so you were not upconverting the composite signal.


----------



## jaxplanner

Here is LG's response to my question regarding upconversion over component.


"Thank you for inquiring of LG Electronics. We appreciate your interest in this unit. Your Satellite signals will be upconverted through the COMPONENT connection, although the DVD signal will not, due to copyright restrictions. They will only be available over the HDMI port. "


For those interested, I also asked about the difference between the V194H and the LG's RC199H in terms of upconversion. The RC199H is a DVD recorder/VCR combo with component and HDMI out. It differs also from the V194H in that it has a S-video in. I wondered if the upconversion would be better on the RC199H because S-video is a step above composite. LG confirmed that the performance is the same. There is no advantage to the incoming signal coming over S-video vs composite. The RC199H also offers upconversion of all signals. So if you are in the market for a DVD/VCR combo that also acts somewhat like a video scaler, look in the V194H. If you want a recorder, the RC199H. However, the reviews of its recording performance have been mixed.


I hopes this helps someone. Not wanting to debate, just trying to provide meaningful information that is accurate. I always appreciate when someone has done that for me, like you who post to this forum and this thread.


----------



## sdheda

Hi all,


I am really considering purchasing this set given the great price it is going for, but I need help with a few things.


1. How bad is the phosphor decay on this set? I have the KD-27FS170 already and whenever there is a dark scene with a bright image moving across the screen it leaves a nasty trail behind it. I find it so annoying, and if this set also has it I don't think I will be getting it.


2. Last time I was at CC I was looking at this set and noticed that the screen was bending (curving) downwards on 1/4th of the screen to the left. Is this something I can fix in the service menu? If so can someone tell me how?


I will go to CC to see it again but if it there is no way to fix the problems above then I might have to reconsider buying this and instead go for a plasma.


----------



## GVLSandlapper

Well, I went to purchase this set and CC had raised the price back up to 999! The guy there said it may go on sale again but he doesn't know when.


----------



## InYourEyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GVLSandlapper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I went to purchase this set and CC had raised the price back up to 999! The guy there said it may go on sale again but he doesn't know when.



It's on-sale back again for $599.99.


----------



## Tasty Puppy

With the set back down to $599, I am really tempted to take the plunge and buy it this week. But, I have a couple of questions.

1. My main reason for getting a TV, is to have a more pleasurable movie and computer gaming experience that comes with the higher resolution and larger screen size. How does this TV perform with a DVI->HDMI connection from my computer? Is the image crisp and clean, without wiggle/wobble/jitters?

2. I am at college right now, and if I order it, I would have it sent home for the summer. I would then bring it back to school, then take it wherever I end up after graduating next year. Will the multiple moves harm the TV?

3. Since the TV is being discontinued, if there are problems with it down the road (say 1-3 years form now), will replacement tubes/parts be available?

I have been browsing the forums for three months now daily, trying to educate myself on my future HDTV purchase. I really just want a large screen for computer gaming, something that will work well with my current systems (Dreamcast, Wii), future systems (PS3 or 360), and show movies decently. If I don't get this TV now I plan on getting a 37"-46" 1080p LCD at the end of July or August as prices come down (budget is under $1200, but the more I save on TV the more i can spend on other things aka graphics card/new console). Sorry for the long post, hopefully somebody can help me out!


----------



## sivartk





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tasty Puppy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 2. I am at college right now, and if I order it, I would have it sent home for the summer. I would then bring it back to school, then take it wherever I end up after graduating next year. Will the multiple moves harm the TV?



Probably won't harm the TV, but it may harm your back...definitely not a "portable" set by any means. I owned the 36" SDTV (Tube) which was actually "lighter" than this TV and I wouldn't want to move it all the time...heck, when I sold my house, I sold the TV before the move to avoid having to move it


----------



## Majestyk

I'm in Canada and might go down to the States to buy this. It's about a hour and a half drive there and back. As soon as I get the TV back here and turn it on, is there anything I should look for to make sure it's working 100% or any known issues I should make sure it doesn't have.


Thanks,


Jeff


----------



## sdheda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdheda* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I am really considering purchasing this set given the great price it is going for, but I need help with a few things.
> 
> 
> 1. How bad is the phosphor decay on this set? I have the KD-27FS170 already and whenever there is a dark scene with a bright image moving across the screen it leaves a nasty trail behind it. I find it so annoying, and if this set also has it I don't think I will be getting it.
> 
> 
> 2. Last time I was at CC I was looking at this set and noticed that the screen was bending (curving) downwards on 1/4th of the screen to the left. Is this something I can fix in the service menu? If so can someone tell me how?
> 
> 
> I will go to CC to see it again but if it there is no way to fix the problems above then I might have to reconsider buying this and instead go for a plasma.



Can someone help me out with the questions above?


-Thanks


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdheda* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I am really considering purchasing this set given the great price it is going for, but I need help with a few things.
> 
> 
> 1. How bad is the phosphor decay on this set? I have the KD-27FS170 already and whenever there is a dark scene with a bright image moving across the screen it leaves a nasty trail behind it. I find it so annoying, and if this set also has it I don't think I will be getting it.
> 
> 
> 2. Last time I was at CC I was looking at this set and noticed that the screen was bending (curving) downwards on 1/4th of the screen to the left. Is this something I can fix in the service menu? If so can someone tell me how?
> 
> 
> I will go to CC to see it again but if it there is no way to fix the problems above then I might have to reconsider buying this and instead go for a plasma.



1) Phosphor decay is probably about the same on this set as on your old set. However, you mentioned that you'd be considering a plasma instead -- a plasma will show the same sort of phosphor decay, maybe even worse than a CRT.


2) Geometry problems can be mostly fixed in the service menu. Will it be perfect? No, probably not. But you should be able to get it a whole lot closer to perfect than it was out-of-the-box. For example, if you were to say my TV's geometry was at "0" when I took it out of the box, and "100" is the theoretical perfect geometry, I think I've corrected it to about 90 or 95. These adjustments are made in the service menu, within sub-menu 2170D-1 and 2170D-2. Check out the THE SONY SERVICE CODES thread for info on how this is done.


----------



## otk

will the 970 display a 480p signal from a dvd player in 480p ?


i don't like upconversion


----------



## QuiGonJosh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> will the 970 display a 480p signal from a dvd player in 480p ?
> 
> 
> i don't like upconversion



Yes. My DVD's are displayed at 480p using component cables.


----------



## sivartk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> will the 970 display a 480p signal from a dvd player in 480p ?
> 
> 
> i don't like upconversion



No. The unit will take a 480p signal, but will upconvert (everything) to its native 1080i...otherwise it wouldn't fill the screen.


----------



## QuiGonJosh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sivartk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No. The unit will take a 480p signal, but will upconvert (everything) to its native 1080i...otherwise it wouldn't fill the screen.



Ummm...my 970 displays it at 480p. At least, that's what it says when I hit the "display" button and it comes up "480p/16:9".


Either way, standard DVD looks stunning on this set. Sin City and Revenge of the Sith literally looked like HD.


----------



## otk

i just ordered mine, should have it wed


does this set have "feet" or is the whole bottom flat?


the reason i'm asking is because i'm placing this on a wooden desk and it might stick out about 3" on the left


i might have to get a piece of ply-wood to put on top of the desk to support the whole set if it's not flat on the bottom


----------



## Vega78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sivartk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No. The unit will take a 480p signal, but will upconvert (everything) to its native 1080i...otherwise it wouldn't fill the screen.



I want a source on this. Nowhere can I find literature that states that this tv has to convert everything it recieves into it's native resolution. This tv is a CRT, not a fixed pixel display. I find it very hard to believe these statements because the XBR970 has self generated test patterns in the service mode that display at each resolution that the tv can display (1080i, 480i, 720p, and 480p) All the patterns look alittle different because they are different resolutions. If it were upconverting everything to 1080i, all the patterns would look the same. You won't find how to get into these test patterns on this forum because nobody seems to know about them. I need to see some proof from a reliable source to believe that it upconverts everything like an LCD has to to display all other content.


----------



## biznus97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vega78* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I want a source on this. Nowhere can I find literature that states that this tv has to convert everything it recieves into it's native resolution. This tv is a CRT, not a fixed pixel display. I find it very hard to believe these statements because the XBR970 has self generated test patterns in the service mode that display at each resolution that the tv can display (1080i, 480i, 720p, and 480p) All the patterns look alittle different because they are different resolutions. If it were upconverting everything to 1080i, all the patterns would look the same. You won't find how to get into these test patterns on this forum because nobody seems to know about them. I need to see some proof from a reliable source to believe that it upconverts everything like an LCD has to to display all other content.




From what I understood you are correct. Since this is not a fixed frequency display I can display both 480p AND 1080i w/out upconversion.


----------



## haloguy

I want to get this tv, but the resolution is scaring me a bit. Also my entertainment stand probaly cant hold it, but thats another story.


People who own it, do you see a problem with 720p on this tv?


----------



## Wickerman1972

The way I understand it is that the XBR970 can display 1080i, 480p, and 960i ( The latter of which is just 480i with line-doubling, so not exactly upscaling but sort of I guess. ). So I think the only thing that gets upconverted to 1080i is 720p.


----------



## UWisconsin97

I would like to add my cable box, up-scaling DVD player and xbox elite (new HDMI port) through HDMI. Since the 970 only has one HDMI input, would you consider getting a HDMI switch like the one below?

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...t=1#largeimage 




Thanks,



-Nick


----------



## Skram0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wickerman1972* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The way I understand it is that the XBR970 can display 1080i, 480p, and 960i



I wish I had a fast frame camera or something to where I can film the screen to try to see any scan lines. Ya know when you see a filmed computer monitor and the lines move top to bottom. That way I could change modes to see if there's any difference.


----------



## Skram0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdheda* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 2. Last time I was at CC I was looking at this set and noticed that the screen was bending (curving) downwards on 1/4th of the screen to the left. Is this something I can fix in the service menu? If so can someone tell me how?



I too have this problem. Haven't investigated yet in how to fix it the menu, but I'm sure one of the 50 million options should be able to help it a bit.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *subacid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently bought this TV and just noticed that when watching SDTV and anything in normal mode the bars are different sizes on the left and right? Has anyone else experienced this? Is this something I should have a service tech come out and adjust?



I too have this problem also. I believe it has to do with too much picture on the left side is being cropped. Try to pay attention when text is being centered on your screen, preferably large text filling the area. You might notice the text appearing like it's not actually centered in middle of the programming, and appear shifted to the left. For me, it's because the TV is cutting some of my left side. When I view using Zoom mode I see picture info that was being cut off in Normal mode (I have a Tivo so a pause button helps in this respect). Maybe tomorrow I'll play with some settings to see if I can get my cropped picture back and make my 4x3 look more centered using some MID options.


If just want a quick fix, enter your service menu and adjust HPOS in the sub menu 2170D-2. That should center it right up.


----------



## codek

anyone tried using this as a computer monitor?


----------



## Utahred1981

For those people who are contemplating buying the 970,just a few things to consider. This is not a "true" HDTV,the tv's resolution is not 1920x1080i,its more like 800x1080i. The only Sony tv I've seen come close was the 960,that displayed 1400x1080i.


From what I've read no tube television can display that many pixels,heck plasma tv's are just starting to be able to display 1920x1080 natively. So if you go and purchase one really "grill" the salesman,ask the questions they don't want to you ask like.. "What is the native resolution of this tv?" "What are the drawbacks of owning a tube tv?"


The only "true" HDTV's are either LCD's and DLP's and other 3 letter names we are too lazy to pronounce fully.


----------



## Utahred1981

Codek,I have used my 970 as a monitor,it depends on how much you don't mind squinting.. there is a lot of high frequency "noise" even when you are using an HDTV dongle from your video card.


----------



## jaxplanner

I bought mine about 10 days for $650. It is now $600. I called Circuit City because they have a 30 day price guarantee. They credited me the $50.


In my opinion, the 970 is a great TV. I don't know all the technical ins and outs, true HDTV vs whatever the 970 does, etc. I just know it beats the pants off my old console in terms of picture quality. And at $600, it is just a tad more expensive than SD TVs in this size range.


But, after all, picture quality is relative...The new $3200 Sonys with 1080p being fed from a $800 blue-ray DVD player produce a unbelievably beautiful picture, insanely realistic...Optimum setup for Optimum output.


I don't know about the rest of you, but my pocketbook and my setup currently doesn't support optimum, so the 970 works well for my application.


----------



## schultjr

For any comcast users out there... I just found out that if you push "cable - power - menu" on your remote, you are able to enter a menu to switch your SD cable from 480i to 480P. This cuts down on the brightness. (which is way to high on SD, at least for me)


----------



## Crimzn

My picture has an inward slant as it goes down. So when it reaches the bottom of the screen its slightly smaller and at an 80 degree angle. Any walk-through I could get for fixing this?


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Utahred1981* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For those people who are contemplating buying the 970,just a few things to consider. This is not a "true" HDTV,the tv's resolution is not 1920x1080i,its more like 800x1080i. The only Sony tv I've seen come close was the 960,that displayed 1400x1080i.
> 
> 
> From what I've read no tube television can display that many pixels,heck plasma tv's are just starting to be able to display 1920x1080 natively. So if you go and purchase one really "grill" the salesman,ask the questions they don't want to you ask like.. "What is the native resolution of this tv?" "What are the drawbacks of owning a tube tv?"
> 
> 
> The only "true" HDTV's are either LCD's and DLP's and other 3 letter names we are too lazy to pronounce fully.



cool, all that extra res gets you a nice fuzzy picture and you get to pay thousands more


enjoy


----------



## jaxplanner

Given all the confusion, I called LG to confirm what they had sent me in an email response concerning "upconverting of all signals". Even though their documentation states this, it is not true for "live" signals. Upconversion only works for playback. So, the broadcast signal from my Dish Network receiver is not being upconverted, at least not according to the person I spoke with today. I will say the image is improved but I now have no explanation as to why.


Also, I got my HDMI cable in. Unfortunately, I did not see any drastic improvement over component for the satellite broadcast, that I now am told is not being upconverted anyway.


Curiously, there is a Toshiba DVD/VCR combo model that claims to upconvert all signals. I wonder if it is another alusive dream.


I would like to know if anyone has had any luck with a video scaler with a Sony CRT.


----------



## Utahred1981

I wouldn't get a DVD/VCR combo player,it's kind of like buying "all weather" tires,it's bad in all kinds of weather. It's the same with Combo players,they're usually bad at both playing both DVD's and VHS. When it breaks you'll have to have it repaired and then you're stuck with no way to watch anything.



You are better off with the component approach,besides who watches VHS anymore?


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schultjr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For any comcast users out there... I just found out that if you push "cable - power - menu" on your remote, you are able to enter a menu to switch your SD cable from 480i to 480P. This cuts down on the brightness. (which is way to high on SD, at least for me)



i think that will send everything in 480p, even the 1080 stuff


i've played around with it


----------



## UWisconsin97

Are you guys getting better SD/HD TV through HDMI or component?


I'm getting a better picture via component. I have a monoprice HDMI cable BTW.



The picture is outstanding, color wise, but it seems "snowy" in the background. Not washed or anything, but visible from at least 5 feet away. Not much of a problem because the colors are so vibrant, but since it's in my room, and I'm pretty close, it IS noticeable.


Is this something one must live with, or is this fixable? I ordered the Avia HT calibration disk yesterday BTW.


----------



## otk

just got mine delivered today, very nice


first thing i did was turn the picture control down from 100 to 50


i have everything in the middle for now, just wondering where everyone else keeps all their video settings


thanks


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> just got mine delivered today, very nice
> 
> 
> first thing i did was turn the picture control down from 100 to 50
> 
> 
> i have everything in the middle for now, just wondering where everyone else keeps all their video settings
> 
> 
> thanks



What did you turn down from 100 to 50? And why? I'm watching NBA in HD and it's CRYSTAL clear.. ammmazing picture..


Just wondering..


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UWisconsin97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What did you turn down from 100 to 50? And why? I'm watching NBA in HD and it's CRYSTAL clear.. ammmazing picture..
> 
> 
> Just wondering..



the contrast, i think they call it "picture"


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the contrast, i think they call it "picture"



Thanks. I ended up turning it down 7. I watch TONS of sports, and it's nice to have a nice bright, crisp picture. Baseball fields look stunning..


Or maybe it's just my eyes, but I really like what I see...


----------



## hbhilton

Sooooooooooooooooooooo Excited! What a DEAL on Circuit City!


Had looked at buying this monster over the holidays but opted to go with an LCD cuz I'm a single mom and didn't think I could manage the weight! Now I'm sorry I did! Bought my kids a 32" Sony LCD at Christmas, and about 6 weeks out my 9-year-old smacked it with the PS-2 Controller when he got frustrated - RUINED it! Cracked the plastic screen and it's just CRAP!


Homeowners covered about half the cost, but I'm afraid to put anything else down in the basement now. I've got THREE boys, two dogs, one cat, and the crazy life of a single mom! I'm doin' laundry and other housework, not watching everything the guys do!!! They're SURE to get rowdy and throw something - a ball, a bat, each other! I don't wanna risk it with another lightweight unit!


In March I saw that Circuit City delivers free, and sets up with your other components for an amazing 20 bucks! Income tax check came this week and I checked for sale prices and - OMFG! It's 400 OFF! Bought it, bought the 5 year parts/labor warranty, and looking for the freakin' discontinued stand now!


Say what you want about the electronics of it all, I like it cuz its a TANK! Drive it to Baghdad and show them videos of torture - they'll all surrender!


HAHAHAHHAHAAH!


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hbhilton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sooooooooooooooooooooo Excited! What a DEAL on Circuit City!
> 
> 
> Had looked at buying this monster over the holidays but opted to go with an LCD cuz I'm a single mom and didn't think I could manage the weight! Now I'm sorry I did! Bought my kids a 32" Sony LCD at Christmas, and about 6 weeks out my 9-year-old smacked it with the PS-2 Controller when he got frustrated - RUINED it! Cracked the plastic screen and it's just CRAP!
> 
> 
> Homeowners covered about half the cost, but I'm afraid to put anything else down in the basement now. I've got THREE boys, two dogs, one cat, and the crazy life of a single mom! I'm doin' laundry and other housework, not watching everything the guys do!!! They're SURE to get rowdy and throw something - a ball, a bat, each other! I don't wanna risk it with another lightweight unit!
> 
> 
> In March I saw that Circuit City delivers free, and sets up with your other components for an amazing 20 bucks! Income tax check came this week and I checked for sale prices and - OMFG! It's 400 OFF! Bought it, bought the 5 year parts/labor warranty, and looking for the freakin' discontinued stand now!
> 
> 
> Say what you want about the electronics of it all, I like it cuz its a TANK! Drive it to Baghdad and show them videos of torture - they'll all surrender!
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHHAHAAH!




It comes standard with a 2 year warranty, the best I've seen on most TV's, but I opted not to purchase the purchase plan, as my CC company covers TV's as well. I just send it to their "facility" and they issue a refund upon inspection.


Anyways, sonystyle.com has the stand, which I've been looking for locally as well, without any luck. I found a place that sold them for $250 shipped, and wanted to purchase it at the end of the month, but they no longer carry it. I will try a few Sony outlet stores, and the Sony store in the mall before ordering online.


----------



## hbhilton

And I got the feeling that this baby is being discontinued - the stand is, and the price drop certainly is the writing on the wall!


CC warranty was parts _and onsite labor_ for 5 years, and since I can't pick the sucker up, let alone SHIP it, I figured it was worth the 200 bucks!


----------



## jaxplanner

If you've read the posts, I purchased the stand from Walmart for $90. It works well for this TV. It is not the stand that Sony sells as an accessory for this TV, but I thought Sony's stand was too expensive and too modern looking. I prefer the wood look of the Sauder stand from Walmart. Of course, it's a matter of taste.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hbhilton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sooooooooooooooooooooo Excited! What a DEAL on Circuit City!
> 
> 
> Had looked at buying this monster over the holidays but opted to go with an LCD cuz I'm a single mom and didn't think I could manage the weight! Now I'm sorry I did! Bought my kids a 32" Sony LCD at Christmas, and about 6 weeks out my 9-year-old smacked it with the PS-2 Controller when he got frustrated - RUINED it! Cracked the plastic screen and it's just CRAP!
> 
> 
> Homeowners covered about half the cost, but I'm afraid to put anything else down in the basement now. I've got THREE boys, two dogs, one cat, and the crazy life of a single mom! I'm doin' laundry and other housework, not watching everything the guys do!!! They're SURE to get rowdy and throw something - a ball, a bat, each other! I don't wanna risk it with another lightweight unit!
> 
> 
> In March I saw that Circuit City delivers free, and sets up with your other components for an amazing 20 bucks! Income tax check came this week and I checked for sale prices and - OMFG! It's 400 OFF! Bought it, bought the 5 year parts/labor warranty, and looking for the freakin' discontinued stand now!
> 
> 
> Say what you want about the electronics of it all, I like it cuz its a TANK! Drive it to Baghdad and show them videos of torture - they'll all surrender!
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHHAHAAH!


----------



## Vega78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Utahred1981* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For those people who are contemplating buying the 970,just a few things to consider. This is not a "true" HDTV,the tv's resolution is not 1920x1080i,its more like 800x1080i. The only Sony tv I've seen come close was the 960,that displayed 1400x1080i.
> 
> 
> From what I've read no tube television can display that many pixels,heck plasma tv's are just starting to be able to display 1920x1080 natively. So if you go and purchase one really "grill" the salesman,ask the questions they don't want to you ask like.. "What is the native resolution of this tv?" "What are the drawbacks of owning a tube tv?"
> 
> 
> The only "true" HDTV's are either LCD's and DLP's and other 3 letter names we are too lazy to pronounce fully.



What is your source for this information?


----------



## rosenken

Hey guys, I've had my 970 now for 5 months and I'm noticing a pixel discoloration in the extreme top left corner whenever the screen is displaying HD. I think it does it on stretched standard signals too. It's most noticeable on some colors (especially if the screen goes all red, it'll discolor it to a yellowish green smudge). The area in question is about the size of an apple.


Anybody else ever have something like this? I'm going to have someone come out to look at it.


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rosenken* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I've had my 970 now for 5 months and I'm noticing a pixel discoloration in the extreme top left corner whenever the screen is displaying HD. I think it does it on stretched standard signals too. It's most noticeable on some colors (especially if the screen goes all red, it'll discolor it to a yellowish green smudge). The area in question is about the size of an apple.
> 
> 
> Anybody else ever have something like this? I'm going to have someone come out to look at it.



Have Sony come look at it.. its covered under warranty..


----------



## clumzyjojo

I would like to know exactly how (if possible) to adjust horizontal and vertical sizing like you can do on just about every computer monitor. I would like to know how to do this through the service menu (I know about the huge thread and I've tried looking. I just can't find the answer) so I can see 100% of what my 360 puts out at 1080i.


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UWisconsin97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you guys getting better SD/HD TV through HDMI or component?
> 
> 
> I'm getting a *MUCH* better picture via component. I have a monoprice HDMI cable and Brighthouse Scientific Atlanta 8300HD BTW.




Anyone?



Thanks..


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UWisconsin97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you guys getting better SD/HD TV through HDMI or component?
> 
> 
> I'm getting a better picture via component. I have a monoprice HDMI cable BTW.
> 
> 
> The picture is outstanding, color wise, but it seems "snowy" in the background. Not washed or anything, but visible from at least 5 feet away. Not much of a problem because the colors are so vibrant, but since it's in my room, and I'm pretty close, it IS noticeable.
> 
> 
> Is this something one must live with, or is this fixable? I ordered the Avia HT calibration disk yesterday BTW.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UWisconsin97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Thanks..



The Sony CRT sets convert the digital hdmi/dvi signal to analog component signals very early in the processing chain and are then handled/digitized/processed the same as other component inputs. However, the set has many service menu parameters that are input dependent. Most of the differences you see between component and hdmi inputs can very likely be negated by adjusting service menu parameters.


Please record ALL service menu parameters prior to tweaking.


----------



## jaxplanner

My only experience has been DVD playback over HDMI vs. Component when I had the LG194H. I could tell no difference in the quality between the two.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UWisconsin97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks..


----------



## TheOtherOne

Can anyone confirm if the 34XBR970 has been discontinued? I could have sworn just a week ago I was able to find it on http://www.sonystyle.com but now, unless I'm looking in the wrong spot, it is nowhere to be found on their site.


I guess if it is true now is the only time to take the plunge since it can be had for $600 and any that are left will probably be snatched up soon.


----------



## andersoncouncil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clumzyjojo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would like to know exactly how (if possible) to adjust horizontal and vertical sizing like you can do on just about every computer monitor. I would like to know how to do this through the service menu (I know about the huge thread and I've tried looking. I just can't find the answer) so I can see 100% of what my 360 puts out at 1080i.



Well, remeber the setup for vertical and horizontal tilt when you first turned on the TV? The horizontal tilt won't help you at the side edges, but if your fit issue is on the vertical axis, this is an easy control to use. It's in the basic menu, on the bottom. Vertical tilt is what you want, in this case, I believe. Otherwise, it's probably service menu time?


Good luck.


----------



## Utahred1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vega78* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is your source for this information?




I did a lot of Google and Soul searching Vega78,hehe


----------



## Bob Coxner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheOtherOne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm if the 34XBR970 has been discontinued? I could have sworn just a week ago I was able to find it on http://www.sonystyle.com but now, unless I'm looking in the wrong spot, it is nowhere to be found on their site.
> 
> 
> I guess if it is true now is the only time to take the plunge since it can be had for $600 and any that are left will probably be snatched up soon.



It was on Sony Style just a few days ago but is clearly gone now. The 27" and 34" SD CRT models have also disappeared.


Sony announced several months ago that they were abandoning the CRT technology. Get em while you can.


----------



## TheOtherOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Utahred1981* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I did a lot of Google and Soul searching Vega78,hehe



It seems like the consensus is 853x1080. I know resolution isn't everything though. I'm not sure how accurate the information is, but I found this post to be helpful:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-Bull* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... but information can be displayed between "sets" of phosphors.
> 
> 
> Let me illustrate this way. The TV has red, green, and blue phosphors layed out like this (and I'm not sure of the order of the colors, but that's not important to my illustration):
> 
> 
> R G B R G B R G B R G B R G B R G B
> 
> 
> In order to display "white," the TV has to "light up" one set of red, green, and blue phosphors (illustrated by the parentheses):
> 
> 
> R G B R G B(R G B)R G B R G B R G B
> 
> 
> If it were a fixed-pixel display (like a plasma), it would only be able to "light up" one set of RGB phosphors, or the next set over:
> 
> 
> R G B R G B(R G B)R G B R G B R G B
> 
> or
> 
> R G B R G B R G B(R G B)R G B R G B
> 
> 
> But since it's analog, it can "light up" any set of RGB phosphors, as long as it lights up three of them to make white:
> 
> 
> R G B R G B(R G B)R G B R G B R G B
> 
> or
> 
> R G B R G B R(G B R)G B R G B R G B
> 
> or
> 
> R G B R G B R G(B R G)B R G B R G B
> 
> or
> 
> R G B R G B R G B(R G B)R G B R G B
> 
> 
> And as such, it can resolve finer detail than a fixed-pixel display could, by drawing the image where it belongs, instead of being strictly bound to 853 horizontal pixels.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, since it does need all three colored phosphors in order to show color correctly, and there's only 853 sets of RGB phosphors, it can really only show 853 pieces of data horizontally. But it can place those 853 pieces of data in more than just 853 locations, as I illustrated above. It's hard to explain -- it's fuzzy -- it's analog!



source:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post9568888


----------



## clumzyjojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andersoncouncil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, remember the setup for vertical and horizontal tilt when you first turned on the TV? The horizontal tilt won't help you at the side edges, but if your fit issue is on the vertical axis, this is an easy control to use. It's in the basic menu, on the bottom. Vertical tilt is what you want, in this case, I believe. Otherwise, it's probably service menu time?
> 
> 
> Good luck.



I've adjusted the color settings slightly about a month ago so I know how to change values in the service menu I just don't know where to find the appropriate settings to chance for sizing. My problem is on all edges.


----------



## clumzyjojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Coxner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It was on Sony Style just a few days ago but is clearly gone now. The 27" and 34" SD CRT models have also disappeared.
> 
> 
> Sony announced several months ago that they were abandoning the CRT technology. Get em while you can.



I checked that out yesterday and it was still up. I checked bestbuy.com and they have taken it out too. I just bought mine about a month and a half ago from BB. CC still has it on there website though.


----------



## andersoncouncil

I found it interesting the set we purchased from CC has a manufacture date of March 2007...I found that strange, considering they had already been on clearance pricing by them, and I think it was already announced they were being discontinued.


At least we can feel good that they were being made until the very end!












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clumzyjojo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I checked that out yesterday and it was still up. I checked bestbuy.com and they have taken it out too. I just bought mine about a month and a half ago from BB. CC still has it on there website though.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheOtherOne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm if the 34XBR970 has been discontinued? I could have sworn just a week ago I was able to find it on http://www.sonystyle.com but now, unless I'm looking in the wrong spot, it is nowhere to be found on their site.
> 
> 
> I guess if it is true now is the only time to take the plunge since it can be had for $600 and any that are left will probably be snatched up soon.



i knew this would happen then the tv dropped to $599 at CC so i saved all the web pages from sony to my hard drive


----------



## azolivas

The price dropped down to $549 at Ultimate Electronics! I am going tomorrow to buy one!


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clumzyjojo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I checked that out yesterday and it was still up. I checked bestbuy.com and they have taken it out too. I just bought mine about a month and a half ago from BB. CC still has it on there website though.



BB had the 970 "on sale" for $850 about a week ago, and then I saw it on sale at CC for $650 the same time, now I get ready to buy, and it's dropped another $50 so I had to snatch it up. It was also on "sale" until Friday, so I didn't have much choice. Curious to see if it goes up, or even further down..


----------



## sivartk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UWisconsin97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BB had the 970 "on sale" for $850 about a week ago, and then I saw it on sale at CC for $650 the same time, now I get ready to buy, and it's dropped another $50 so I had to snatch it up. It was also on "sale" until Friday, so I didn't have much choice. Curious to see if it goes up, or even further down..



Fry's had it on their red clearance tag for $602.XX today...I tried to talk them down to $450, but they wouldn't budge. Would be a nice bedroom TV and I have dresser that outweighs the TV about 2x so it would hold it


----------



## clumzyjojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UWisconsin97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BB had the 970 "on sale" for $850 about a week ago, and then I saw it on sale at CC for $650 the same time, now I get ready to buy, and it's dropped another $50 so I had to snatch it up. It was also on "sale" until Friday, so I didn't have much choice. Curious to see if it goes up, or even further down..



Unfortunately I bought mine the day after BB cut the price which at that time was cheaper than CC.


----------



## clumzyjojo

BTW... does anybody at least know where I can find info on resizing my 970s screen?


----------



## evophile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sivartk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Fry's had it on their red clearance tag for $602.XX today...I tried to talk them down to $450, but they wouldn't budge. Would be a nice bedroom TV and I have dresser that outweighs the TV about 2x so it would hold it



That's actually my concern right now about this TV. I'm not sure if I have anything that can hold it up. Anyone have any suggestions?


It's in my bedroom, and needs to be higher up as right now my TV is on a desk that's about 28' high, and most TV stands aren't that tall.


I'm not sure if the desk can hold it or not. Right now on top of it I have a 21" TV, a VCR, Cable Box, DVD Player, PS2 and Wii, but I'm sure that doesn't add up to 200 lbs.


Anyone have any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evophile* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's actually my concern right now about this TV. I'm not sure if I have anything that can hold it up. Anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> 
> It's in my bedroom, and needs to be higher up as right now my TV is on a desk that's about 28' high, and most TV stands aren't that tall.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if the desk can hold it or not. Right now on top of it I have a 21" TV, a VCR, Cable Box, DVD Player, PS2 and Wii, but I'm sure that doesn't add up to 200 lbs.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions? Thanks!



Buy a TV stand rated for 34" tube TV's, and something that can support 200lbs or more. I'm not taking any chances.. I'm just going to get something that can properly support a 200lb tube TV.


----------



## schultjr

I have moved from a 30xs955 to this TV.


I do not know if it is that I am used to the super fine pitch, but I can see the vertical lines from 9 feet or more away. The lower resolution is really getting to me. I have heard a lot of people compliment the picture of this TV, so I am wondering if a setting is wrong or something?!? The color is great, but the resolution is very disappointing.


Is there something that I am doing wrong that the resolution looks so bad?...is it simply that I am used to the super fine pitch of the 30xs955?


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schultjr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have moved from a 30xs955 to this TV.
> 
> 
> I do not know if it is that I am used to the super fine pitch, but I can see the vertical lines from 9 feet or more away. The lower resolution is really getting to me. I have heard a lot of people compliment the picture of this TV, so I am wondering if a setting is wrong or something?!? The color is great, but the resolution is very disappointing.
> 
> 
> Is there something that I am doing wrong that the resolution looks so bad?...is it simply that I am used to the super fine pitch of the 30xs955?



maybe the 955 had better res plus being 4" smaller is a factor


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schultjr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have moved from a 30xs955 to this TV.
> 
> 
> I do not know if it is that I am used to the super fine pitch, but I can see the vertical lines from 9 feet or more away. The lower resolution is really getting to me. I have heard a lot of people compliment the picture of this TV, so I am wondering if a setting is wrong or something?!? The color is great, but the resolution is very disappointing.
> 
> 
> Is there something that I am doing wrong that the resolution looks so bad?...is it simply that I am used to the super fine pitch of the 30xs955?




I sit about 3-4 feet away, and I don't see any sort of vertical lines.. just a little "artifacts", but its not on every channel, nor is it very bad. I am going to use the Avia calibration on at the beginning of the week when it arrives. And eventually have it calibrated by an ISF pro.


May I ask why you went from the XS955 to the 970? Just curious..


----------



## schultjr

Moved from the 30xs955 to 34xbr970 because of the 4 extra inches...also TV on sale for $600, sold xs955 for close to that...got 4 extra inches for a little money...but didn't realize that the resolution was so much lower...sort of regretting my decision right now.


The color on the 970 looks great, but the vertical lines are killing me because I cannot stop looking for them. It almost seems like there are blank pixels for every line of "good" pixels. For example, look at the ESPN in the bottom right corner of ESPNHD, even from a good distance away, I can see the lines throughout the lettering and it is driving me nuts. Maybe I have something calibrated wrong?


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schultjr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Moved from the 30xs955 to 34xbr970 because of the 4 extra inches...also TV on sale for $600, sold xs955 for close to that...got 4 extra inches for a little money...but didn't realize that the resolution was so much lower...sort of regretting my decision right now.
> 
> 
> The color on the 970 looks great, but the vertical lines are killing me because I cannot stop looking for them. It almost seems like there are blank pixels for every line of "good" pixels. For example, look at the ESPN in the bottom right corner of ESPNHD, even from a good distance away, I can see the lines throughout the lettering and it is driving me nuts. Maybe I have something calibrated wrong?




Don't have that problem, and I live with ESPN HD on. I would let others comment first before calling CC or Sony to come look at the problem. Like I mentioned above, I do not notice any of these problems. The only thing that isn't great, is the artifacts, but even those aren't bad at all.. only a few channels have such a problem.


----------



## landlover

Hi, I just bought the KD-34xbr970. Does anyone know where I can get the stand for this TV, model su-34xbr4?



Take Care & Thank You

Damon


----------



## evvythomas

Ordered mine from CC online late thursday and it was delivered (free) today. I was also able to scam a 10% off coupon from AAA's website w/out being a member using a technique I read about on slickdeals,net. Paid $565.37 delivered.


I'm in a southern Denver suburb, using a Radioshack amplifed antenna and am receiving 6 digital channels. Is that about what I should expect for my area?


I had high hopes of using this TV as a secondary monitor for my laptop as well, but so far it's displaying very poorly. Anyone else using this tv for their PC display?


Name's Evvy, btw.. Like Eddie but with V's. I'll be the annoying noob asking questions w/out doing the searches, k?


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evvythomas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ordered mine from CC online late thursday and it was delivered (free) today. I was also able to scam a 10% off coupon from AAA's website w/out being a member using a technique I read about on slickdeals,net. Paid $565.37 delivered.
> 
> 
> I'm in a southern Denver suburb, using a Radioshack amplifed antenna and am receiving 6 digital channels. Is that about what I should expect for my area?
> 
> 
> I had high hopes of using this TV as a secondary monitor for my laptop as well, but so far it's displaying very poorly. Anyone else using this tv for their PC display?
> 
> 
> Name's Evvy, btw.. Like Eddie but with V's. I'll be the annoying noob asking questions w/out doing the searches, k?



"Search" feature is your friend. Although I'd rather search and search some more, because it's all the "little" things you find when searching that makes it worth while.


I am getting 6 channels as well, free of charge, without any external antenna. Although I have the HD cable box, that's what the set "found" when I ran the channel search prior to viewing the set.




Were you planning on going DVI-HDMI from the computer? I have a decent 23" LCD for my computing though..


And I just received mine as well, this week, and it's perfect to date (knock on wood), without any problems. I'm doing the INHD "TV tune-up" at 7am on INHD, and will be preforming the Avia HT calibration when the DVD arrives next week. Xbox360 looks amazing, as does the HD picture; extremely crisp and clear, and provides a very vivid and colorful picture. I'm just looking for the best possible picture the TV can produce, and will likely have an ISF professional calibrate it the first week of June.


Sorry, I can't help you with your situation, but I am sure others will chime in.













-Nick


----------



## UWisconsin97

Just curious whats the native resolution of the 970 is? I ask this because the Xbox 360 gives you the option of 720p and 1080i. I think I remember it's like 8xx by 1080, but I don't remember.



*EDIT:* Found it to be 853x1080 by searching the thread. Can anyone confirm this? And that would make the native resolution 1080i correct?






Thanks,



-Nick


----------



## clumzyjojo

could anyone help me with my screen sizing problem?


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clumzyjojo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> could anyone help me with my screen sizing problem?




I'm no expert by any means, but maybe I can help you..


Are you trying to adjust your screen horizontally or vertically?


----------



## randycandy

I got this heavy TV yesterday from CC!! I have a question about 480p 16x9. When I have my progressive scan DVD player hooked up it says "480p 16x9" when I hit the "display" button. But when I display the screen on "normal" you can see the bars on the sides. So when it's on "full" the image is stretched isn't it? What is the point of having the DVD player output to 16x9 then?


----------



## Shadowknight

You want to set the DVD player to 16x9 mode. Setting it to 480 with 16x9 tells it that you're watching a widescreen movie on a 4:3 set. You have a widescreen set, so you don't want the player set to 4:3.


----------



## clumzyjojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UWisconsin97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm no expert by any means, but maybe I can help you..
> 
> 
> Are you trying to adjust your screen horizontally or vertically?



I'm trying to adjust both. All 4 sides go "way" past the viewable range.


----------



## randycandy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shadowknight* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You want to set the DVD player to 16x9 mode. Setting it to 480 with 16x9 tells it that you're watching a widescreen movie on a 4:3 set. You have a widescreen set, so you don't want the player set to 4:3.



? Can you explain better. I think it has something to do with the 480p. In the book for the TV it says there are 4 screen modes for 480i/p. And they are for 4:3 stretching (or normal w/o stretching). Can 480p be naturally 16:9 or does it have to be stretched? I do have my DVD player in 16:9 mode. And when I use the "display" button on my TV it is reading the signal as "480p 16:9." But it still has to be stretched to get rid of side black bars.


----------



## Shadowknight

On my DVD player at least, there are 3 different settings:

1) 480

2) 480 for 16x9 content (widescreen crap)

3) 16x9 (widescreen)


As to the TV, since I have a 4:3 set, I have to manually select the aspect ratio as 4:3. For a widescreen set, you'd leave it in widescreen ratio,


If you're still having issues with black bars on the side, then I guess something's quirky about that set. Not having it, I can't offer any more suggestions. Sorry dude


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randycandy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ? Can you explain better. I think it has something to do with the 480p. In the book for the TV it says there are 4 screen modes for 480i/p. And they are for 4:3 stretching (or normal w/o stretching). Can 480p be naturally 16:9 or does it have to be stretched? I do have my DVD player in 16:9 mode. And when I use the "display" button on my TV it is reading the signal as "480p 16:9." But it still has to be stretched to get rid of side black bars.



You should set your DVD player to 16:9. 480i/p is generally 4:3 SD.


However, most *widescreen* DVDs are anamorphic/enhanced for 16:9 (usually indicated in the small print on the back) and when viewing these DVDs, FULL is the correct screen mode. These DVDs will appear stretched vertically in NORMAL mode.


Fool's (Full) screen (pre-cropped) DVDs will require ZOOM or Wide ZOOM to get rid of the black pillars. However, even more video is lost in the process.


----------



## nx211

Raouliii, with my newly purchased 34XBR970, I'm finding *ZOOM* to be *the most proportionately correct* screen mode for watching *480i SD anamorphic widescreen DVDs*.


I've been busy this week and haven't had the time to more closely scrutinize the picture yet, but that has been my initial observation.


To me, 480i SD anamorphic widescreen DVDs in the *FULL* screen mode are too disproportionately stretched along the horizontal axis.



nx211


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nx211* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Raouliii, with my newly purchased 34XBR970, I'm finding *ZOOM* to be *the most proportionately correct* screen mode for watching *480i SD anamorphic widescreen DVDs*.
> 
> 
> I've been busy this week and haven't had the time to more closely scrutinize the picture yet, but that has been my initial observation.
> 
> 
> To me, 480i SD anamorphic widescreen DVDs in the *FULL* screen mode are too disproportionately stretched along the horizontal axis.
> 
> 
> 
> nx211



If that is the case, then your set's geometry may be out of adjustment. Have you made geometry adjustments to your set?


DVD players, when set to 16:9, send the ID1/WSS flag to the tv when anamorphic DVDs are played. The Sony CRTs detect this flag and automatically set to FULL screen mode. However, the user can select other screen modes.


----------



## landlover

Hi, I just bought the 970, it will be delivered Tuesday. Is it worth it to get it calibrated and what kind of cost is associated with getting this done?



Rgds

Damon


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *landlover* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, I just bought the 970, it will be delivered Tuesday. Is it worth it to get it calibrated and what kind of cost is associated with getting this done?
> 
> 
> 
> Rgds
> 
> Damon



Well, there's an ISF thread on the Display Calibration section, and check for certified ISF calibrators in your area.


I'll be trying the Avia HT calibration DVD next week. But I plan on having mine professionally calibrated down the line.


In my area, $225 is the going rate for calibration of the TV. This may vary for you. Worth it? I hear others post such a significant difference between the "standard" picture and a calibrated set.


----------



## Vega78

225 BUCKS!!!!??? They better do alot more than adjust my picture for that kind of money. I better get atleast one sexual favor.


----------



## Firstknight_sf

Hey all, first time posting but long time reader. So I finally gave up on my standard 32inch sony tv and wanted to go Hi Def for my xbox 360. I purchased a top of the line 22 inch samsung LCD and it was terrible. I popped in a few movies and I was disappointed. I think I'm going to return it and purchase the Xbr970. What do you guys think?


----------



## nx211




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raouliii* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If that is the case, then your set's geometry may be out of adjustment. Have you made geometry adjustments to your set?
> 
> 
> DVD players, when set to 16:9, send the ID1/WSS flag to the tv when anamorphic DVDs are played. The Sony CRTs detect this flag and automatically set to FULL screen mode. However, the user can select other screen modes.



Raouliii, your right. *FULL* screen mode is the correct mode.


My anamorphic SD DVDs look *much better* now in the *FULL* screen mode. The problem was with my DVD player. Hadn't gotten around to setting its output to 16:9 yet. That made all the difference.


Thanks for your input.



nx211


----------



## lanzarlaluna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vega78* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 225 BUCKS!!!!??? They better do alot more than adjust my picture for that kind of money. I better get atleast one sexual favor.



$225 is cheap for ISF calibration.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lanzarlaluna* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> $225 is cheap for ISF calibration.



That is the standard (ISF recommended) price for calibrating "one" input. Additional inputs and scan rates are generally additional.


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UWisconsin97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just curious whats the native resolution of the 970 is? I ask this because the Xbox 360 gives you the option of 720p and 1080i. I think I remember it's like 8xx by 1080, but I don't remember.
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* Found it to be 853x1080 by searching the thread. Can anyone confirm this? And that would make the native resolution 1080i correct?




Anyone?


----------



## RalphArch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UWisconsin97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone?



1080i as sent is 1920x1080i - so resolving 800 vertical lines horizontally while scanning at 1080 interlaced lines is not the same resolution by a long shot.


----------



## clumzyjojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RalphArch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1080i as sent is 1920x1080i - so resolving 800 vertical lines horizontally while scanning at 1080 interlaced lines is not the same resolution by a long shot.



qft


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RalphArch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1080i as sent is 1920x1080i - so resolving 800 vertical lines horizontally while scanning at 1080 interlaced lines is not the same resolution by a long shot.



So it's best to use 720p for cable and gaming?


----------



## RalphArch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UWisconsin97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So it's best to use 720p for cable and gaming?



I have no idea. Regardless of what you send it the TV will convert to 1080i. So what does the better converting - the cable STB or the TV should decide where you convert 720p material. I would avoid double converting 1080i source material


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UWisconsin97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So it's best to use 720p for cable and gaming?



It is best to use the scan rate that looks best. There are many factors that com into play. The TV will internally scale all signals to it's native signal. If it is 1080i, then for a CRT there is no pixel (1920x1080), but it draws 540 odd lines, then 540 even lines. The horizontal lines are divided by the screen pitch or aperture grill (something like a screen door effect).


----------



## UWisconsin97

Thanks for the help Glen and Ralph.











Makes sense now..


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

ok. i got some minor, but anoying problems with my set.


ive done everything, and i cant seem to figure it out. I fixed the overscan issue, but i got a geometry (sp) issue, that i have no clue how to fix. The image, most notasable in widescreen movies, seems to form a slight Frown shape. Now, if it was only that, i wouldent ***** so much, but, when i try to fix the overscan issue, no matter how many times ive done the overscan fix in the service menu, it always is off because of the slight bend in the image. Ill come within a pixel or 2 of perfection, and blam, the bottom of the screen will smuge towards the left or ill have the image curved at the top, so i see noise in the corners.



Any help with fixing this would be great. Its such a beatutiful tv, the image is perfect, its just such a minor problem, ya know but it drives me up a wall!


----------



## ClayPigeon

Thinking about grabbing one of these before either the sale ends or they run out. Only thing i'm worried about is them fitting it through my door. Thre box barely from my old 27 inch wega barely fit so i'm worried that either A They will have to take it out of the box to get it through or B it wont even fit out of the box! I checked out the specs of it but am still worried. I measured the door into the room it will be going in and it comes out to about 30 inches, but even that is stretching it i picture 2 delivery guys trying to push it through the door LOL. The only other option would be for them to carry it down a rather steep flight of stairs or for me to find a different sized TV







Also this will be my first HD set! can't wait to play some 360 on it! Will i be in for a shock as compared to watching on my 27 inch SD wega in 16:9 mode


----------



## UWisconsin97

I had the "free" delivery, and they took it out of the box prior to setting up, and used a dolly and rolled it into my room. I kept the packaging materials because we're moving in a few months, but I couldn't pass on this... it's a steal.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Well got all ready to order it and BAM! shipping not available to my location WTF? knew there would be a catch! It says can pick it up at the store but man that beast wont fit in my car then i'd have to worry about carrying it in my house with friends.


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well got all ready to order it and BAM! shipping not available to my location WTF? knew there would be a catch! It says can pick it up at the store but man that beast wont fit in my car then i'd have to worry about carrying it in my house with friends.



I told the salesman that there was free delivery online, and he didn't even check, just discount the TV $54 and charged me for delivery.


They stopped free delivery, I think this weekend.


----------



## ClayPigeon

It doesn't even say anything about paying for delivery. Just says when i put in my zipcode "This item is currently not available for delivery to selected zip code" LOL i live in NY! how can they not deliver here?!?! this blows


----------



## landlover

Hi, I bought mine on Saturday the 28. Does anyone know where I can get my hands on the stand Sony makes "SU-34XBR4". No one seems to have it.



Thanks

Damon


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *landlover* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, I bought mine on Saturday the 28. Does anyone know where I can get my hands on the stand Sony makes "SU-34XBR4". No one seems to have it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Damon



Search on google.. there's also a few stands at Walmart and Circuit City, that hold TV's up to 260lbs.


----------



## bmw325

I just got the KD-34XBR970 this past weekend from CC. After reading all the reviews about black levels issues with lcd / price, I decided to get this one. But I am having an unusual problem. The darkest black is a faint purple-ish (hard to explain). Turning down the brightness/contrast has no affect whatsoever...This anomaly is visible on all inputs w/ or w/o a video signal, under any lighting condition. Has anyone experience this problem. Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## wrwine3

Can anyone who has picked up this tv recently measure the size of the box? I searched through this thread and only found an eyeballed size of 3' x 3' x 4'. I'll need to find a vehicle to transport one about 50 miles. I don't want to have something too small and make two trips.


These are disappearing quickly from area CCs. There were three or four Indianapolis area stores with 970s in stock. Today there is only one store showing it in stock.


I appreciate any assistance.


----------



## daschrier

I can't tell you the size of the box, but I used a mercury mariner to transport the tv, and the trunk had to be propped open to fit the whole box in.


----------



## wildminer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmw325* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got the KD-34XBR970 this past weekend from CC. After reading all the reviews about black levels issues with lcd / price, I decided to get this one. But I am having an unusual problem. The darkest black is a faint purple-ish (hard to explain). Turning down the brightness/contrast has no affect whatsoever...This anomaly is visible on all inputs w/ or w/o a video signal, under any lighting condition. Has anyone experience this problem. Your help is greatly appreciated.



I just got this TV yesterday and experienced something similar. When I first turned on the TV everything was fine. After an hour or two of use the TV screen went blank and a red light on front of the screen started flashing. I wasn't able to turn the TV back on again until unplugging it. When the TV came back on the screen flashed blue and then red over and over again for about a minute and then stopped. I was then left with an overly blue picture. The bars on the side of 4:3 material were bright blue and all the inputs w/o a video signal were very blue. I contacted tech support and they had me do a power reset (basically unplugging the TV for a minute and plugging it back in). When I turned the TV back on the blue I was experiencing was darker (a dark blue/purple color) but still not black. Tech support recommended I return the TV. This morning when I turned the TV on the blue was gone, I had dark blacks and the picture looked great.


----------



## bmw325

Thanks wildminer for the quick post.


I will try this tonight, its not a good sign of things to come, I might end up exchange / returning it and hopefully not end up with a worst scenario.


I will post my results tomorrow...


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wrwine3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone who has picked up this tv recently measure the size of the box? I searched through this thread and only found an eyeballed size of 3' x 3' x 4'. I'll need to find a vehicle to transport one about 50 miles. I don't want to have something too small and make two trips.
> 
> 
> These are disappearing quickly from area CCs. There were three or four Indianapolis area stores with 970s in stock. Today there is only one store showing it in stock.
> 
> 
> I appreciate any assistance.




Best off getting a U-Haul pickup truck. $19.95 plus $0.49/mile. Or pay for delivery - $54.95.


The box is HUGE. 3x3x3 is no understatement. It might be bigger..


----------



## UWisconsin97

For those of you who are looking for the Sony stand.. I found one place that has them still in stock.

http://www.discountav.com/product.as...ookie%5Ftest=1 




I e-mailed them first, to make sure they still had it in stock, because many places have them on their websites, but no longer carry them. This company has them ready for shipment.


----------



## alwayswantmore

honestly, my stand is so much better. i got it when i bought the tv at cirucit city. 99 bucks and it is beautiful and perfect for the tv. they dont sell it online though. i really think that i got the best possible stand ever made for this tv


----------



## jkcooper77

If you are looking for a good stand for this TV, I have this Sauder stand and it works perfect.


(Apparently I am not allowed to post a link, so go to Sauder's website, and put the item number 161153 in the search box at the bottom of the page. It is called the Universal TV Stand With Swivel)


It is rated for 240 lbs, and the width of the stand sits almost flush with the TV. The TV hangs over the back a little, but nothing crazy. The stand also has a swivel in case you need to pivot the TV. I don't have time to do it now, but if anyone is really interested in pictures of what it looks like with the TV on it, let me know and I will get them uploaded.


The only negative thing I can say about the stand is that it takes some time to put together. The whole swivel aspect adds several steps to the assembly.


It seems like most Best Buy's still have this available for about $140.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Ended up going to CC and getting this TV. Having them deliver it! will be here on friday. I asked what was up with the free delivery i saw online and he said thats only if you order it online, so then i said when i checked online it still said Unable to deliver to that location. So then the guy told me it's cause i live so close ( like 5 miles) from the store and thats why the delivery aint free.


----------



## wrwine3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UWisconsin97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Best off getting a U-Haul pickup truck. $19.95 plus $0.49/mile. Or pay for delivery - $54.95.
> 
> 
> The box is HUGE. 3x3x3 is no understatement. It might be bigger..



Wow! I guess my folks Jeep Cherokee is out then.


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wrwine3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow! I guess my folks Jeep Cherokee is out then.



If it's tall enough to fit the TV in, then I'd go for it, but we broke down our box, otherwise I'd measure it.


We're moving in a few months, but I couldn't pass on the deal, and we saved the box and shipping materials.


For $50, it might just be cheaper to have them deliver it if anything. I live about 7 miles away, and the price to rent a U-Haul pickup and mileage, I was better off having them deliver.


----------



## Rusty Ghia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *codek* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone tried using this as a computer monitor?



That's what I need to know. My desk has enough room for the 970, but not the 970 _and_ my monitor. I plan to use a VGA-to-component adapter and connect that to the 970. Would I be better off getting a video card with DVI out and getting a DVI-to-HDMI adapter?


Or this this thing not really suited to be used with the fine detail needed for standard PC stuff? I'm set to jump on this, but I'm wondering about other people's experience with it.


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rusty Ghia* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's what I need to know. My desk has enough room for the 970, but not the 970 _and_ my monitor. I plan to use a VGA-to-component adapter and connect that to the 970. Would I be better off getting a video card with DVI out and getting a DVI-to-HDMI adapter?
> 
> 
> Or this this thing not really suited to be used with the fine detail needed for standard PC stuff? I'm set to jump on this, but I'm wondering about other people's experience with it.



Can you desk hold 200lbs? I haven't seen anyone use it as a PC monitor though...


----------



## GlenC

The 970 would be a very low resolution computer monitor


----------



## Rusty Ghia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 970 would be a very low resolution computer monitor



Thanks for the help. I'll stick with what I have for now.


----------



## guybo

Mine is hooked up to my PC via DVI to HDMI and it looks great for movies and games, but for applications like web browsing it is not clear enough. Text is very fuzzy. With regular fonts I can navigate my PC and get by, but it's not easy. I haven't tried oversized fonts or anything.


To get my TV home I put it in the back of my Scion tC. I put the back seats down, slid the box in and tied the box and the hatchback down. It _just_ fit.


----------



## ClayPigeon

970 shoud be here soon. Just wondering how long i should wait before doing a basic calibration with avia? Not a FULL service menu calibration just basic until set is probably broken in.


----------



## ClayPigeon

One more thing. I have the belkin pure av surge protector and was wondering if i should just plug this TV into the ' TV monitor" in? it also has a "high current input" but says thats for audio receivers but wasnt sure if i should use that for the Tv instead. Also have my xbox 360 plugged into said surge protector in the DVD input of the protector and that takes in a lot of juice as well


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 970 shoud be here soon. Just wondering how long i should wait before doing a basic calibration with avia? Not a FULL service menu calibration just basic until set is probably broken in.



Not sure about basic calibration, but I waited 8 days until Avia arrived.. did a little calibration, but I will be having it calibrated by an ISF professional at the end of the month.


I'd wait at least a week, if not more.


----------



## wrwine3

Wasted too much time figuring out how to transport it. Now the closest CC with one in stock is 90 miles away. These are REALLY disappearing fast now.


----------



## ClayPigeon

yea i figured doing a calibration too soon would be ponitless since everything will probably drift. How did everything come out in color decoder on Avia? Will i actually be able to lower any red push in service menu on this TV and see flesh tones how they are intended to be? unlike on my old wega 27 inch with no color adjustments in the service menu!


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wrwine3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wasted too much time figuring out how to transport it. Now the closest CC with one in stock is 90 miles away. These are REALLY disappearing fast now.




TELL me about it! the day i bought mine i came home and checked online! 3 of the stores closest to me didn't even come up! Must have went out of stock! Glad i didn't wait too much longer.


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wrwine3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wasted too much time figuring out how to transport it. Now the closest CC with one in stock is 90 miles away. These are REALLY disappearing fast now.



Did you consider having it delivered... I didn't pay a thing to have them deliver mine.. they offered free deliver for a while.. even if it costs $54, I would have paid to have it delivered..


----------



## lanzarlaluna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Will i actually be able to lower any red push in service menu



Yes, you can. The nice thing about the 970 is that you can turn the individual guns on and off. So you can turn on just the red gun and tweak that, then check green and blue by themselves.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Got it a few hours ago and ran though some basic avia calibrations! my settings right now are


Pro

color axis: monitor

color temp: warm


picture-35

brighness- 50 ( too light in my room right now to adjust ill wait till night time)

color- 46

hue-R1

sharpness- 15

Clear edge-off


red is still alittle off on color decoder by not by much! i'll wait until going into the service menu tho till TV breaks in more.


----------



## jaxplanner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wrwine3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow! I guess my folks Jeep Cherokee is out then.



I took my back seat out and it slid into my 2000 Chrysler Town & Country van, but just barely. It is a massive box. It does have several hand holds so that helps some.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Man tho after reading all this before my 970 came i have to say that i was expecting the box to be the size of the titanic. It's not THAT big but i'm glad people here made me think it was going to be bigger then expected. After the delivery guys left and had the box outside it slide easily right in through the door to my house. Definetly wont fit in a normal size car tho!


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Man tho after reading all this before my 970 came i have to say that i was expecting the box to be the size of the titanic. It's not THAT big but i'm glad people here made me think it was going to be bigger then expected. After the delivery guys left and had the box outside it slide easily right in through the door to my house. Definetly wont fit in a normal size car tho!



Well I can comfortably fit inside the box, and I'm 6'3 200lbs. To me, that's a huge box.


----------



## ClayPigeon

LOL true, true.


----------



## SoCal-Phenom

yo clay pidgeon, updates on your calibration settings would be awesome. Unfortunantely SOMEONE scratched up my AVIA disc. So, I'm doomed......thanks alot clay


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoCal-Phenom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yo clay pidgeon, updates on your calibration settings would be awesome. Unfortunantely SOMEONE scratched up my AVIA disc. So, I'm doomed......thanks alot clay




What settings work for him, will not work for you. Because no TV set is the EXACT same. Sharing settings is good for "ball-park" settings, but you cannot go off of someone else's settings, because your picture won't be the same as theirs.



I'll sell you or anyone here, my Avia disk, and color filters for cheap, if interested (PayPal or cash). I used it once. I used it in the meantime, before I get my set ISF calibrated sometime next month.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Great point. One thing i'm concerned about is the overscan, it's terrible on my set but i'm worried about adjusting it in the service menu without messing up the other modes! also wouldn't it be a bad idea to adjust it using the avia dvd for say 1080i material? even if i shrink the screen using the zoom modes not the whole picture is seen! it just cuts off at like 5 and can't even see the number 5! man tho i had one of the zoom modes on when i first booted up avia LOL i went into the geometry pattern and thought my set was allout of whack.


----------



## ClayPigeon

I wonder how the greyscale is on this set out of the box. Looked a little like blue scale to me when raising brightness!


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great point. One thing i'm concerned about is the overscan, it's terrible on my set but i'm worried about adjusting it in the service menu without messing up the other modes! also wouldn't it be a bad idea to adjust it using the avia dvd for say 1080i material? even if i shrink the screen using the zoom modes not the whole picture is seen! it just cuts off at like 5 and can't even see the number 5! man tho i had one of the zoom modes on when i first booted up avia LOL i went into the geometry pattern and thought my set was allout of whack.



I had NO problems viewing the Avia disk. I set my DVD player to 4:3 FULL, and had no problems at all. What you're experiencing, is some-what common. You're not the only one.




On another note, I'm still a little confused what the native viewing resolution is. Since it's 853x1080, when I play games or view cable, I'm not sure if it's supposed to be 720p or 1080i.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Are you using the 360 to game and as a dvd player? I have mine set to 1080i.


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you using the 360 to game and as a dvd player? I have mine set to 1080i.




I play the 360 on 1080i, because I thought the last number, in this case 1080, meant the native resolution. Maybe I'm wrong.. that's why I'm asking.


I see users with LCD's that have like 1366x768, and they play games in 720p not 1080i. So since I figured ours is 853x1080, I would play in 1080i.



I use a dedicated up scaling DVD player for viewing movies. This question pertains to both though, because I can select which format I want to view the movies in. (1080i, 720p, 480p or 480i)


----------



## ClayPigeon

native is 1080i i believe on this set. Yea man now that i have a TV with more then one componet input is till wish i had some old dvd player lying around! anything would be better then the 360's. Nice what player you using? oppo?


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> native is 1080i i believe on this set. Yea man now that i have a TV with more then one componet input is till wish i had some old dvd player lying around! anything would be better then the 360's. Nice what player you using? oppo?




No, Sony NTS75H. Got it refurbished from Sony, for $60 retailed for $130 new. But I am considering other options at this point. Others say its a good up-converting player, but no luck for me.. yet.


Either it's a new DVD player (Oppo 981) or a HK up converting receiver.



http://www.oppodigital.com/dv981hd/dv981hd_index.html 

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1170289629684 



Since I don't have ANY sort of HT setup, I don't have a receiver yet.


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoCal-Phenom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yo clay pidgeon, updates on your calibration settings would be awesome. Unfortunantely SOMEONE scratched up my AVIA disc. So, I'm doomed......thanks alot clay



Like wisconsin said every Tv is different, but it's still nice to read what settings others have and see how they apply to your set, so if you want to know anything just PM me. I'm not gonna be changing them for a little while tho and will leave them as is. Also clearedge is never going on.


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> native is 1080i i believe on this set. Yea man now that i have a TV with more then one componet input is till wish i had some old dvd player lying around! anything would be better then the 360's. Nice what player you using? oppo?




So would this be TRUE 1080i? No upscaling to 1080i?



And why no "clear edge" on your set?


----------



## ClayPigeon

Oh nice! harmon Kardon makes great stuff. Not sure if you mentioned it but are you keeping settings global for every input? Thats how i have mine set right now with the mode memory off.


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UWisconsin97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So would this be TRUE 1080i? No upscaling to 1080i?
> 
> 
> 
> And why no "clear edge" on your set?



Isn't clearedge another name for VSM? Just adds extra sharpness that i dont need. I have my sharpness on 15 and it's perfect right there, No added noise and no blurring. I'll mess with the clearedge later tho, just to see what kind of effect it has on overall sharpness! might be good for watching TV.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Like i'll see what turning sharpness all the way down does but raise Clear edge and see how it looks.


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh nice! harmon Kardon makes great stuff. Not sure if you mentioned it but are you keeping settings global for every input? Thats how i have mine set right now with the mode memory off.



I am REALLY brand new to this whole HT set. I just did some research on CC, which lead to a search on google, which lead me to here.


I left all settings the same, except for what I changed via Avia. The picture is really stunning, although just a few artifacts on some channels.


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Like i'll see what turning sharpness all the way down does but raise Clear edge and see how it looks.




I've always left Clear Edge on high. Even when viewing Planet Earth in HD, I cannot tell the difference with the CE off or on.


What am I looking for?


----------



## SwiftSweeper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UWisconsin97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've always left Clear Edge on high. Even when viewing Planet Earth in HD, I cannot tell the difference with the CE off or on.
> 
> 
> What am I looking for?



I found that it is very easy to see clear edge effects on text like the TV menus.


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SwiftSweeper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I found that it is very easy to see clear edge effects on text like the TV menus.



Good or bad? Do you use the CE on?


----------



## SwiftSweeper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UWisconsin97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good or bad? Do you use the CE on?



I don't use it. I just have sharpness set at around 40 on xbr 970.


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SwiftSweeper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't use it. I just have sharpness set at around 40 on xbr 970.



Mines at 35. I'll turn the CE off and watch for a while, and see if I can notice the change.


----------



## SoCal-Phenom

anyone have slight pixelation here and there on sports broadcasts (NBA playoffs on TNT particularly). For me, this usually happens when the camera shifts fast. Maybe my expectations are too high, thinking that it would be perfect, perfect picture with no flaws. However, the INHD2 is pretty flawless......lol


also discovery doesnt look particularly stunning either. Anyone with insight?


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoCal-Phenom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone have slight pixelation here and there on sports broadcasts (NBA playoffs on TNT particularly). For me, this usually happens when the camera shifts fast. Maybe my expectations are too high, thinking that it would be perfect, perfect picture with no flaws. However, the INHD2 is pretty flawless......lol
> 
> 
> also discovery doesnt look particularly stunning either. Anyone with insight?




I get the same thing on TNT-HD. Discovery HD and INHD are the best channels in HD in my area. Followed by Fox and ABC/NBC (whichever has tonight show w/ Jay Leno). All these channels are absolutely mind blowing-ly clear.


Planet Earth on Discovery-HD is....wow...







When I showed my friends and parents Plant Earth HD, they could NOT stop wowing, or oooh-ahhh-ing. It was starting to get annoying..











It all depends on your local area. Some better than others. I'm in Orlando, FL btw.


----------



## lanzarlaluna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoCal-Phenom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone have slight pixelation here and there on sports broadcasts (NBA playoffs on TNT particularly). For me, this usually happens when the camera shifts fast. Maybe my expectations are too high, thinking that it would be perfect, perfect picture with no flaws. However, the INHD2 is pretty flawless......lol
> 
> 
> also discovery doesnt look particularly stunning either. Anyone with insight?



That's normal for HD broadcasts. It's not the set's problem.


----------



## turbodood

First of all folks thanks for all the amazing stuff in this thread, I've been reading it for literally hours. It my 970 yesturday. Inititially the tuner looked great, but as I started experimenting with other inputs, I kinda started freaking out, but after some reflection, am I think less so, but I'll explain.


A few months ago another family member got a 42" vizio plasma (incidentally the mushy blacks are what made me want the 970) one of the things I noticed on it was on the directv OTA tuner vs. the one built into the TV, the channel logos always appeared larger, and closer to the edge of the panel ... but there was nothing I could do about it.


So that brings me to the 970. Now after all the wonderful info on this forum, I get the VSIZ and HSIZ service menu options, and I understand tubes have overscaning issues, but after all I bought the set for better colors after all.


Here is the thing though that well, I'm almost wondering if its not normal, sorta like with that vizio. Even when I reduce the hsiz and vsiz options to an exaggerated extend and you just get black .. I mean, well you'd think thats where the inputted picture ends right? Wrong. If you do this on any device with an ability to scale the video say xbox media center, or even just a dvd player with a 1/2 zoom mode, you can then see all you are supposed to be seeing.


Much like I said before its easiest to see this using the channel logos as reference points.


Because like I've said I've seen something similar before, is this actually a limitation with the electronics in the TV? I mean adjusted like this it doens't look like overscanning.


But hey I'm not an expert, thats why I'm asking. All I can really says is I've seen it on 480p and 720p over a mad catz xbox cable plugged into video 4. (unfortunatly since I just upgraded personally from a 12 year old sanyo 25" set, I do not have any progressive scan dvd players otherwise).


I'm really not that sure on broadcast stuff yet because there hasn't been much on since last night when I hooked it up (ota only currently).


----------



## ClayPigeon

Just finished fixing some of the geometry issues after figuring out what the parameters even were. I noticed why the overscan was so high on the top and bottom. VSIZ was originally 35, so i moved it down to around 29. Watched Tv for a few and there was some weird noise on the bottom! like it made everything all wobbly looking and messed up so i went back up to around 32 and that got my overscan to about 4% on the top and bottom i think thats the best i can get it without that noise coming back in. was able to get it to around 2% on the sides. Maybe i will be able to fix it more after figuring out what the landing settings are.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Also fixed the color with RYR,RYB,GYR,GYB.


I got all the bars to match up in avia CEPT for the saturation in green! No matter what i did too! This Tv has a GREEN push i guess! Atleast not red tho like my last sony.


----------



## wrwine3

I measured the opening on my folks Jeep. The height opening is just over 33 inches. With the tv measuring 25.75 inches tall, will it fit while it is in the box?


----------



## wrwine3

Interesting. Now that it has gone back to the normal price at CC, an Indianapolis store now has some in stock.







I wonder how many other store will miraculously find some it stock.


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> native is 1080i i believe on this set. Yea man now that i have a TV with more then one componet input is till wish i had some old dvd player lying around! anything would be better then the 360's. Nice what player you using? oppo?




Anyone confirm this?


----------



## wrwine3

I was reading CC's website wrong. I was looking at the store list rather than the availability list. They didn't find more in Indianapolis. They are now being listed as "not carried". I guess when they are gone, they aren't getting any more.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Yea i saw the price went back up







Bought mine just in time! right after i got it all the stores in my area ran out. I don't understand why they would raise the price back up with only a few left. Figured theywould keep the price at 599 until they were all gone.


Ok now back to my tweaking. One thing i noticed is this TV has amazing blacks. BUT too black to the point i lose all shadow detail. I put my brightness in the middle and went into service menu to adjust SBRT. It was originally at 14 so i raised it to 17. Only problem is i can't get it just right, both bars either become obviously visible, but then if i lower until the point of just barely making out the one on the right it's still too dark. I have my settings on Pro. I'm thinking maybe raising Gamma to 1 ( it's at 0 in pro) that might bring out better shadow detail. Any ideas?


----------



## turbodood

Update on mine. I got my over scan fixed, in fact it sounds just like claypigeon, which the vsiz of 29. I also got the jutting to the left, which I assume is the noise he described.


Unfortunatly for me fixing this has not gone the same way. Basically my thought process was this. The justting would not bother me watching a letterboxed movie, because it wouldn't be affected. So I why would I want to distort the aspect ratio of everything if everything wasn't effected?


So basically I started fiddling with various service menu options just trying to find something to correct that jutting on the bottom (I wasn't saving them.) Short story is the top of the screen is now color, the bottom half is now black and white. I've unplugged it hoping it will help but .. I don't have high hopes. I don't think the service menu will fix this but, if anybody has any ideas ...


----------



## ClayPigeon

Ok guys got color and gamma perfect now! Forget what i said about the green push. Don't know why but i was able to get all three colors perfect today. Also putting GAMM to 1 is much better for opening up the blacks. default i cjecked the gamma chart and it matched the background at like the 3.0 range! raised it to 1 and it matches the 2.2-2.5. Also decided to up the overscan a notch back to 4% on the sides. At 2 was a little too close.


FWIW here are my changes to color starting with the originals..


SBRT was 14, have that at 15 now and brightness right in the middle at 50.


RYR was 15, changed to 13

RYB was 15, that stayed the same, no change.

GYR was 9, changed that to 5

GYB was 3, changed that to 2


Colors are perfect when viewing color decoder at 0% when viewing flashing color bars there is no flashing and all the bars are the same intensity. I know these settings can't be applied to anybody elses since they all might be set different but a way to tell is we have the same color, color cut off, Color drives settings in service menu then they are the same.


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbodood* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Update on mine. I got my over scan fixed, in fact it sounds just like claypigeon, which the vsiz of 29. I also got the jutting to the left, which I assume is the noise he described.
> 
> 
> Unfortunatly for me fixing this has not gone the same way. Basically my thought process was this. The justting would not bother me watching a letterboxed movie, because it wouldn't be affected. So I why would I want to distort the aspect ratio of everything if everything wasn't effected?
> 
> 
> So basically I started fiddling with various service menu options just trying to find something to correct that jutting on the bottom (I wasn't saving them.) Short story is the top of the screen is now color, the bottom half is now black and white. I've unplugged it hoping it will help but .. I don't have high hopes. I don't think the service menu will fix this but, if anybody has any ideas ...



Just go back to 4%- 5 % overscan on all sides to hide it. Thats what i had to do.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Also i still can't fix the overscan being at 5 and not seeing the 5 when it squishes the 4:3 image. I can't find away to open the blanking settings when in 4:3 I decided to just use "full" 4:3 mode when watching regular channels. i'll take a pic of it in a few so you can see what i mean.


----------



## turbodood

Well unfortunatly claypigeon I wish it was that easy. I tried putting the settings back to the factory defaults and it didn't fix the b/w problem.


I'm pretty sure this couldn't be anything I did because all these settings relate to the electronics generating the image, and this b/w problem appears to be with the tube itself which is of course a seperate independant part. Of course I could be wrong.


I'm still open to suggestions ...


----------



## ClayPigeon

See what i mean? When in 4:3 normal mode.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Oh my bad! i re-read your post and just noticed you said something about the color. what did you change? do you remember? i can check my service menu for the defualts if you can remember what you hit.


----------



## ClayPigeon

But like you said, if you changed anything and didn't save them then the set should have been fine after unplugging it and plugging it back in. Hope you didnt hit any different button combos on the remote.


----------



## turbodood

Update on the B/W problem. Before my initial post on the subject I had unplugged it (others earlier on this thread with problems reccomended this). I just plugged it back in, but directly into a wall outlet instead of a crowded power strip which may or may not have been part of the problem, time will tell.


So that brings me back to the screen jutting to the left at the bottom problem. Is there any way to correct this other than like claypigeon said basically cutting it off?


Claypigeon you're problem is very weird. I mean this overscan stuff on the HD stuff is bascially pre-programmed stuff sony did to all the sets it would seem but yours seems to defy that.


So ok while this 2701-D stuff is a "global setting" I'm pretty sure its for anything thats "HD full". If you adjust those on normal mode is it not different? sorry if thats a dumb point.


----------



## SoCal-Phenom

hey guys whats this about a "service menu"? how do i enter it? whats is it good for?


----------



## lanzarlaluna

There is a good post somewhere in the service menu thread about how to adjust the 4:3 image size (the pillar size) and then properly set the 16:9 image size.


----------



## otk

does this tv have a built in HD tuner?


----------



## Wickerman1972




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> does this tv have a built in HD tuner?



Yeah, it has ATSC, NTSC, and QAM. It doesn't have a cable card slot though so that kinda' limits the usefulness of the QAM tuner.


----------



## ClayPigeon

I was able to fix the problem i was having with the 4:3 image thanks to the Sony KD-34XBR960 Overscan Fix? Service Menu walk-thru? post a few topics down. The parameters on the 970 were different but i found the ones that worked. So while that has helped my 480p i don't know how i'm going to be able to correct my 1080i overscan since they use different values. I need a HD signal pattern for the 1080i and thats impossible with the 360 dvd player. So i'm wondering what are you guys using? are you just using your same defaults for the 480p and moving them over to the 1080i?!?


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoCal-Phenom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hey guys whats this about a "service menu"? how do i enter it? whats is it good for?



It's a good thing to get into if you want OCD and notice how many things are wrong with your TV that you would have never even noticed before.


----------



## ClayPigeon

So i ended up returning the parameters i switched for the 4:3 problem back to default. Since i have no way of seeing what they do to the 1080i/720p picture. I noticed the dafaults were all different but i didn't want to take any chances fixing one thing and messing up another until i do some more reading on the MID settings. I been reading up kentechs service menu topic and did some of the tweaks. I found out how to turn off individual color guns on this set so i don't have to use the avia filters. But now another problem! remember i posted yesterday how i got colors perfect? well now today they were off again! and i can't get Green right. I'm wondering if it's due to me using the color guns instead of the filters, or my set wasn't properly warmed up. I'm getting annoyed now LOL.


----------



## Treyster

Interesting stuff since I just got my 970. I replaced a lightning damaged HS510. The resolution does not look quite as high as my old Sony but I am still using the out-of-the-box settings. I also lost my Denon DVD1600 and I can't calibrate until I buy another DVD player. I am considering the OPPO and the Denon 1930CI. Any recommendations on a new DVD player?


Does anyone know the resolution on my old dead SONY KV36HS510? Is the new 34" 970 a lower res? Or is it the fact that my set is in desperate need of some svc menu adjustments?


Thanks and good luck Clay with your tweaking. I will try to follow along and learn from your experience.


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Treyster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting stuff since I just got my 970. I replaced a lightning damaged HS510. The resolution does not look quite as high as my old Sony but I am still using the out-of-the-box settings. I also lost my Denon DVD1600 and I can't calibrate until I buy another DVD player. I am considering the OPPO and the Denon 1930CI. Any recommendations on a new DVD player?
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the resolution on my old dead SONY KV36HS510? Is the new 34" 970 a lower res? Or is it the fact that my set is in desperate need of some svc menu adjustments?
> 
> 
> Thanks and good luck Clay with your tweaking. I will try to follow along and learn from your experience.



Our TV res is 853x1080.


I would advise you look for the Sony DVPNS75H. Sony has the direct, refurbished for $60. That's the route I went, and I'm extremely pleased.


Here's some benchmark results:

Sony Benchmark Results 



"Official" thread on this player:

Sony DVD Player 




If you search within the thread for Oppo 970, many compare both the Sony and Oppo, and they are about equal PQ wise, but the Oppo has a few more features, which many don't need.


----------



## landlover

Hi, got mine delivered today, great picture. After about an hour I heard a pop from the 970, any ideas. Is it worth it to get the tv calibrated?



Thanks


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *landlover* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, got mine delivered today, great picture. After about an hour I heard a pop from the 970, any ideas. Is it worth it to get the tv calibrated?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



I'm having mine calibrated by an ISF pro June 9th...


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *landlover* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, got mine delivered today, great picture. After about an hour I heard a pop from the 970, any ideas. Is it worth it to get the tv calibrated?



It's like buying a piano and not getting it tuned.


----------



## bmack500

Sorry, I haven't had time to catch up on this thread (I've been playing with my new Samsung LED set).

My 970 recently started displaying a sort of "Boomerang" shape (after we moved, though it didn't take any lumps). I've had it serviced under warranty; however, it's still got some droop on the left side and now there are green tinges on the left and right sides.

It really bothers me. Does anybody know when this set will be discontinued? Maybe if they can't fix it I can get the next model from them....


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmack500* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry, I haven't had time to catch up on this thread (I've been playing with my new Samsung LED set).
> 
> My 970 recently started displaying a sort of "Boomerang" shape (after we moved, though it didn't take any lumps). I've had it serviced under warranty; however, it's still got some droop on the left side and now there are green tinges on the left and right sides.
> 
> It really bothers me. Does anybody know when this set will be discontinued? Maybe if they can't fix it I can get the next model from them....



There won't be any "next" model.. this is the last one.. Sony recently took this TV of their website..


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UWisconsin97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There won't be any "next" model.. this is the last one.. Sony recently took this TV of their website..



didn't i read somewhere that for next year sony would make 2 CRT tv's and they would both be 16x9?


or have they scrapped that idea


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> didn't i read somewhere that for next year sony would make 2 CRT tv's and they would both be 16x9?
> 
> 
> or have they scrapped that idea




I'm pretty sure they've scrapped the whole CRT idea all together..


----------



## sivartk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UWisconsin97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure they've scrapped the whole CRT idea all together..



In the USA or worldwide?


----------



## Bob Coxner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sivartk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In the USA or worldwide?



From a May 1st news story:


Sony, one of the premier television brands worldwide, will stop making CRT sets for the American market at the end of this month and will not import tube sets into the United States, either. "We still make CRTs, but mainly for India, China, South America and markets other than the U.S.," a company spokesman said.


Maybe you could pick one up on a trip to Tijuana.


----------



## Bob Coxner

Here's the largest Sony CRT I can find for sale in India:
http://www.sonyindia.co.in/productde...do?prod_id=214


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Coxner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's the largest Sony CRT I can find for sale in India:
> http://www.sonyindia.co.in/productde...do?prod_id=214



Dang, why doesn't the 970 have some (or all) of those features..


----------



## turbodood

I don't know if whomever it was claypigeon I think ever managed to fix the problem they were having with the normal mode cutting off the image, but I believe I have figured out a fixed.


You have to use the Mid3 DHHS and DHHP options. You basically move the image to the right (so its not cut off on the left and you described.) and then shrink it. I had basically the same problem experimenting with some 4:3 PC resolutions through the DVI-HDMI cable I just got.


It has been asked if this is a good PC monitor ... well yes and no. Its just not very sharp like fixed pixel displays for text, so you kinda need to keep the resololtion down. 800x600 works ok but since it sees that as 720p (basically becaust its higher than 720x480) it stretches it to 16:9 and you can't set it to normal. Something like 960x540 might work but I'd need something like powerstrip to add that.


Also the overscan problem is even worse, even though I pretty much have it tweaked so on broadcast stuff and on other things like games inputted through component I don't even see it, here its there. You can compensate for it with the mid1 options (if you've already done the thoser vpos vsiz stuff), but the fact that the bottom of the image is no matter what slanted to the left and has to be cut off is just a problem with a pc display, where it isn't with other things.


On that subject, somewhere somebdoy on this thread posted a link to a pdf named "Pages from KD34XBR2.pdf" with some instructions for correcting this stuff. Basically the first thing it says to do is set VPOS to 27 ... which yes cuts off that area. So, I guess there is no fixing it. I've tried pretty much everything in the service menu that relates to warping the image so, I'm pretty sure. Same thing so for somehow if there is a straight line at the bottom of the screen it looks bent. Well, they can call it a flat screen, but it isn't. Somebody can correct me if I'm wrong, but I doubt there is any fixing that either.


The good news about the dvi-hdmi cable is if you get it off the windows desktop and actually get it to playing some video is, just like any other video I've played on this TV so far, it looks amazing, and the sound throughput through the analog audio input is good too, no need turn it way up like on some TVs I've use PC audio on. So strictly for the purpose of playing video from a PC, I'd say its fine. Also, it does accept 1920x1080 PC input and read it as 1080i. I actually wonder if any 1080p hdmi input would work.


On another amazing note ... I have an old VHS vcr with only composite outs. I've been using the RF in on the TV for HD OTA, so I figured I'd try using those for regular NTSC cable. WOW. I've never seen any HDTV render a picture this good through composite ... I mean you usually just want to immediatly throw it out in favor of something with s-video or component, but not here. I even watched a recording of motorweek (which of course you may know is broadcast in 4:3 LB format... yes 4:3 LB composite VHS) in zoom mode, and wow, it STILL looked good. And whats better, unlike a lot of TVs I've seen it didn't overzoom so half the image was cut off, I basically just got the 16:9 area, no more, no less.


I have to wonder if there is even a benefit if getting upconverting or even progressive scan DVD player for this TV or if you only need those for TVs with crappy display technologies and video processors than this one.


----------



## clumzyjojo

I've found out how to resize the picture through the service menu... I stretched the picture inwards on all sides to were I could see 100% of what my 360 was displaying.


(edit: I tried to make a picture out of ASCII but I failed







)


About a vertical inch (if it's taking up 100% of the screen) from the bottom... I don't know what to call it but if a vertical line is being showed like in say the 360 dashboard it will change from going up and down to diagonal.


Is there a way to fix?


I've also noticed that there is some picture missing from the left part of the image. It makes everything off-centered to the left


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clumzyjojo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> About a vertical inch (if it's taking up 100% of the screen) from the bottom... I don't know what to call it but if a vertical line is being showed like in say the 360 dashboard it will change from going up and down to diagonal.
> 
> 
> Is there a way to fix?



PSTP in MID3.


----------



## clumzyjojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-Bull* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> PSTP in MID3.



"IN" ? MID3... is mid3 a submenu? (sorry, the only experience I have with the service menu is changing 'r''b''g' and hor and vert size and pos)


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clumzyjojo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "IN" ? MID3... is mid3 a submenu? (sorry, the only experience I have with the service menu is changing 'r''b''g' and hor and vert size and pos)



Excuse me, I thought that since you had fixed your overscan problem you had more than just a basic understanding of the service menu. Allow me to go a little deeper for ya.


First, don't go changing things without knowing what they do. You might break something. Not everything in the service menu can just be changed or "fooled around with" without causing problems. The service menu is really there for the service professionals, most end-users have no business going on there and changing things. Write down whatever settings you change, and usually you'll want to also write down what resolution you're on (720p or 480i or 1080i) as well as what input you're on (input 4 or input 5 or the built-in tuner) because some settings in the service menu are input- or resolution-specific.


Anyway, to answer your question: yes, MID3 is a submenu. When you fixed your overscan, you probably were using settings in the submenus 2170D-1 and 2170D-2. Well there's quite a few submenus, so go ahead and scroll through the service menu and you'll eventually find a submenu called "MID3." In that submenu is a setting called PSTP which affects the ****** stuff at the bottom of the screen. I don't recall if you'll want to increase or decrease the value of PSTP, but it should be clear when you begin to change it if the ****** stuff is getting better or worse. Reduce the ****** stuff just far enough that it's gone - don't go too far with it or the whole screen will go all crazy. If you do go too far, just take it back a notch. Once you're happy, write the settings and smile.


----------



## clumzyjojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-Bull* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> to answer your question: yes, MID3 is a submenu. When you fixed your overscan, you probably were using settings in the submenus 2170D-1 and 2170D-2. Well there's quite a few submenus, so go ahead and scroll through the service menu and you'll eventually find a submenu called "MID3." In that submenu is a setting called PSTP which affects the ****** stuff at the bottom of the screen. I don't recall if you'll want to increase or decrease the value of PSTP, but it should be clear when you begin to change it if the ****** stuff is getting better or worse. Reduce the ****** stuff just far enough that it's gone - don't go too far with it or the whole screen will go all crazy. If you do go too far, just take it back a notch. Once you're happy, write the settings and smile.



Thanks alot for the info. I just found out that there was a search tool in front of my face. Would you or anyone else know why the adjustable picture seems like it's missing a little bit at the left side?


----------



## ClayPigeon

I been messing with my service menu for DAYS now. My picture was just cut off for some reason, i asked about in the sony service code topic. Nothing would help, not moving the picture, not disabling the RBLK, or other blaking parameters. I don't know why the guy who set my TV up the way he did did this but i wish i could smack him. I had to mess with the Mid1 settings DHPH -MDVS. Now these settings were global, so i used the internal test charts built into the service menu and used 1080i. Once i got everything centered and saw the whole picture on all 4 corners i adjusted the settings in MID2. At first i didn't know the settings in MID 1 would be the same for all settings so that blew! So once i got everything right i went into the other resolution patterns and then tweaked with MID 2 DHHP- DHVS. But i had to be careful cause if you put one too much over the screen just turns into a bunch of noise.


This was the most tedious thing i ever done in the service menu and i wanted to just dropkick my TV a few times. The most annoying thing tho that i couldnt fix is if i go below 5% overscan vertically the bottom of the screen goes into a far left direction and distorts the bottom of the image. There seems to be no fix to this tho.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Ok now i'm PISSED. Everything "looked" fine in the test patterns right? Well when watching TV and when it compresses the commericlas they were wayyy over to the right of the screen. I don't know how to fix this without messing up the picture for ALL the other resolutions. LOL i should have never went into the service menu of this TV. Stuck at 5 percent overscan, unfixable geometry problems. That kinda pisses me off tho that i was able to get less then 3% overscan on my crappy SD 27 inch wega, but now with this TV i'm stuck at 5. What do you guys think? should i call sony and see about getting a tech?


----------



## clumzyjojo

could someone tell me the following "Default" values


RDRV

GDRV

BDRV

RCUT

GCUT

BCUT

RYR

RYB

GYR

GYB

SBRT


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clumzyjojo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> could someone tell me the following "Default" values
> 
> 
> RDRV
> 
> GDRV
> 
> BDRV
> 
> RCUT
> 
> GCUT
> 
> BCUT
> 
> RYR
> 
> RYB
> 
> GYR
> 
> GYB
> 
> SBRT



IMHO, there is really no good reason to adjust these parameters to a default value prior to tweaking. The existing values are the most appropriate starting points.


The first six are for grayscale calibration. Unless you have a very good understanding of the procedures and/or appropriate test equipment, you should leave these at the factory calibrated values.


The next four are for color decoder calibration.


Record the existing values prior to any tweaking.


----------



## ClayPigeon

jere are my defaults. Remember tho that these might not apply to your TV.


RDRV- 40

GDRV- 33

BDRV- 31


RCUT -40

GCUT- 21

BCUT- 17


RYR- 15

RYB- 15

GYR -9

GYB- 3


SBRT- 17


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The most annoying thing tho that i couldnt fix is if i go below 5% overscan vertically the bottom of the screen goes into a far left direction and distorts the bottom of the image. There seems to be no fix to this tho.



This sounds like the problem that I helped clumzyjojo with in the five posts that immediately precede this post of yours.


----------



## clumzyjojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raouliii* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> IMHO, there is really no good reason to adjust these parameters to a default value prior to tweaking. The existing values are the most appropriate starting points.
> 
> 
> The first six are for grayscale calibration. Unless you have a very good understanding of the procedures and/or appropriate test equipment, you should leave these at the factory calibrated values.
> 
> 
> The next four are for color decoder calibration.
> 
> 
> Record the existing values prior to any tweaking.



I lost my notes with what those values were... I was hoping to find a factory number because I just don't know what they were to begin with


----------



## ClayPigeon

Ok now i need a favor please!


I need the default values in MID1 and MID 2










i think i wrote the wrong one down for a different resolution.


If somebody can do me a big favor i need the defaults for 1080i, 720p FULL mode


MID 1 DHPH - MDVS


then MID 2 DHHP-DHVL


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-Bull* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This sounds like the problem that I helped clumzyjojo with in the five posts that immediately precede this post of yours.



I will try messing with PSTP and see if thats all i needed instead of changing the MID1- MID 2 values.


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clumzyjojo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I lost my notes with what those values were... I was hoping to find a factory number because I just don't know what they were to begin with



Regarding the drives and cuts (grayscale calibration settings), every television is different. Someone else's settings will not work on your television. At this point it seems you have limited options: do some internet research on grayscale calibration, and once you've got a comfortable understanding on how it works, adjust it yourself by eye. Without proper instrumentation (like a colorimeter or spectral analyzer) you won't be able to set your grayscale to the industry-standard, but you'll probably be able to get it to where you like it and you can watch TV without being distracted by it. Or your can hire someone (like an ISF-certified tech) to come out and calibrate it for you. In any case, you should check out the "Display Calibration" area of this forum for more information on grayscale calibration.


For RYR-GYB (color decoder settings) there has been much discussion about the proper values for these. These settings should be interchangeable from set to set so ClayPigeon's defaults should work for you. Otherwise search through other posts in this thread or the sony service codes thread for "color decoder" and you'll probably be able to find other people's findings on these settings.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clumzyjojo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> could someone tell me the following "Default" values
> 
> 
> RDRV
> 
> GDRV
> 
> BDRV
> 
> RCUT
> 
> GCUT
> 
> BCUT
> 
> RYR
> 
> RYB
> 
> GYR
> 
> GYB
> 
> SBRT



If you ruined your grayscale, CUT/DRV, you may find a Calibrator who will do only the grayscale and let you do the rest of the calibration. It will depend on the calibrator. In any case, to accurately set the grayscale/white balance, you need a color analyzer and know how to use it.


----------



## lanzarlaluna

People need to be more careful. It seems like more and more people are screwing up. When in doubt, write down _everything_. Input, resolution, screen mode, the whole enchilada. When I start messing with stuff, I triple check I have the original values correct. I can't afford to jack up my 970, so I try to be ultra careful.


To GlenC and other ISF calibrators in this forum, does changing the color decoder values change the position of the corners of the "pyramid" on the CIE chromaticity graph? I have been contemplating picking up a color analyzer to start learning how to adjust greyscale, gamma, etc, but I'm trying to read as much as I can and learn the theory behind everything before I start tinkering.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lanzarlaluna* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ......does changing the color decoder values change the position of the corners of the "pyramid" on the CIE chromaticity graph?



NO


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-Bull* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This sounds like the problem that I helped clumzyjojo with in the five posts that immediately precede this post of yours.



You are the MAN! Fixed it perfectly thanks a lot.


----------



## clumzyjojo

I've adjusted the black shutters and tried to resize the picture from my 360 at 1080i but I can't get 100% viewable


----------



## lanzarlaluna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NO



I'm sorry, I thought the RGB settings were adjusted using RYR, RYB, GYR, GYB, which I assumed was the color decoder. Is there no way to adjust RGB on the 970 then? Perhaps I am confusing terminology here.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Ok forget about the defaults. I found all my default values and i still needed to mess with sme settings in MID1 and MID2 to get the full picture. Some shouldnt be messed with tho and noticed when switching some of them ( i forget which) it makes some of the lines look duller then the others when using the internal overscan pattern.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lanzarlaluna* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I thought the RGB settings were adjusted using RYR, RYB, GYR, GYB, which I assumed was the color decoder. Is there no way to adjust RGB on the 970 then? Perhaps I am confusing terminology here.



I am not sure what you are trying to do. CRTs are very close to REC 601 colorspace, and do not do REC 709. Yes, RYR, RYB, GYR & GYB are color decoder adjustments.


----------



## lanzarlaluna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am not sure what you are trying to do. CRTs are very close to REC 601 colorspace, and do not do REC 709. Yes, RYR, RYB, GYR & GYB are color decoder adjustments.



Thank you, GlenC. Believe it or not, you answered my question. What I'm trying to do at this point is comprehend and decipher the interplay between the various aspects of image generation. I am well aware of the complexity of tackling the subjects of calibrating gray scale, gamma, etc. Everyone has to start somewhere, right? I apologize if my queries seem rather confusing. Perhaps as time passes I will learn how better to articulate my questions.


----------



## rmd68

Where would I be able to get a 960. I can't seem to find them anywhere online and at the stores Circuity City only sells the 970. When I use pricegrabber etc. it says there are no sellers. I have no idea where to look.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rmd68* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where would I be able to get a 960. I can't seem to find them anywhere online and at the stores Circuity City only sells the 970. When I use pricegrabber etc. it says there are no sellers. I have no idea where to look.



you might want to try the 960 thread


----------



## rmd68

Lol, sorry. I thought this was the thread for both because everyone was talking about the 960 so much. I'll go and check the other thread.


----------



## sivartk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rmd68* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where would I be able to get a 960. I can't seem to find them anywhere online and at the stores Circuity City only sells the 970. When I use pricegrabber etc. it says there are no sellers. I have no idea where to look.



craigslist.org? Or maybe at the same store that sells the time machine...even the Sony outlet stores can't get refrubished units anymore...I asked back in December....only the 970's at that time.


----------



## turbodood

Claypigeon unless I lack understanding of what you meant (cropping on both sides on normal mode) ... I am getting the exact same thing in 480p normal. Though not in NTSC as I think you are descriping. The MID1-MID5 settings are NOT global, they will only effect that resolution (at least generally ... and I only say this because I did this on 720p today and for whatever reason the jutting to the left problem I've been complaining about seems to have got a little worse on 1080i)


Anyway I'll rundown all the settings I've been adjusting for those HD modes and on 480p to correct what appears to be a similar problem (all of these are between mid1 and mid3)


MDHP - this should default to 0. as you increase the number, it will push the picture to the right, and the stuff cutoff on the left, should appear.


MDHS - You'll want to decrease this basically to shrink the stuff you just pushed off the right side of the screen, back onto it.


DHVP - the above settings will leave you with a bit of a scrunched picture, so you have to decrease the vertical setting snow as well. For whatever reason by default a good part of the top part of the image is just chopped off. Decreasing this number, in my case from 52 to 22 in the 720p I have actually written down and finalized so far, got it all on the screen.


MDVS - Much like the above setting, when push that extra vertical information onto the screen, you pushed some more off the bottom, you'll just want to adjust this so it all fits.


MDVP - You may think this logically would need to be adjusted, but in my case, I did not, it stayed at 0 ... you may need to, you may not.


Now, as far as I can tell, assumming you have already done the global settings in the 2701-D menu that have already been discussed at some length, this is basically what you need to do at each resolution to polish things off.


Again claypigeon even with that pic you posted, if this doesn't work for you, do the 2701-D stuff first, then this ... if it still isn't working, I'd be interested to know what is.


Now, this still doens't fix the picture jutting off to the left at the bottom of the image (other than it can cut off) I've mentioned repeatedly, though at least it gets you all the image at the top so they are not both cut off.


I still wish somebody would comment on a fix if there is one, even if that fix is if a sony service center could fix it.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Man i been messing with stuff for hours LOL i don't care about 480p normal mode anymore! i'm tired and maybe i will get to fixing it tommorow. Ok tho i have my picture PERFECT now on all resolutions( cept 480P) Turbo try these settings that i have and let me know if they work for you. i got 3% overscan all around using the butil in overscan pattern in QM. Once again i got everything perfect and no part of the picture is being cut off. But boy was it a pain to go back and adjust for when watching Tv also to get the picture center. Once again i had to hold myself back from dropkicking my TV.


1080i


VPOS- 30

VSIZ- 26

HCNT- 38

HPOS- 20

HSIZ-35

SCRL- 32


I still need to go back and fine tune these settings, but they are colose to perfect for me geometry wise.


VLIN-5

MPIN-8

PIN-15

UCP-31

LCP-30

PPHA- 26

VANG- 33

LANG- 22

VBOW- 25

LBOW- 25

LBLK- 54

RBLK- 32

TBLK- 5

BBLK- 1


Ok now for the fun ones.

DHPH- 108

DVPH- 40


MID2

DHHP- 30 ( for when watching TV i set this to 39. Picture was off to the right. i have my HD box plugged into componet tho, so may not be needed if using HDMI)

DHHS- 178

DHVP- 29

DHHS- 67


MID3

PSTP- 140 ( thanks to G-bull for the fix!)


----------



## clumzyjojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbodood* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now, this still doens't fix the picture jutting off to the left at the bottom of the image (other than it can cut off) I've mentioned repeatedly, though at least it gets you all the image at the top so they are not both cut off.
> 
> 
> I still wish somebody would comment on a fix if there is one, even if that fix is if a sony service center could fix it.



PSTP = Fixes that problem.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Well turns out i had to chnage some more settings cause i noticed when raising the brightness i saw the edge of the raster. Only way to fix it was to change DHVS in mid 2. But it seems when changing that it does something and makes some lines on that internal pattern to appear duller then others. It kinda stretches the bottom of the picture while not moving the top so you can fit the whole image in. Man tho, i wish it was simpler! it would help if there wasn't like 20 VPOS parameters!


----------



## ClayPigeon

i found this cool screen with a bunch of info tho in service menu! Like how many hours you logged on the TV! i got 180! 2 to watching TV, 178 to calibrating


----------



## turbodood

clumzyjojo .... THANK YOU!!!!!!!!! I thought I had messed with like all of those parameters in the mid1-mid3 settings, I guess not.


Ok claypigeon now that i have this hurdle cleared ... I haven't used any test patterns, but the worst distortion I've seen is in lines at the very bottom or top of the screen that is because of the shape of the tube ... I'm just going to assume your problems are worse than what I understood now.


----------



## ClayPigeon

LOL i went back to defaults. I'm gonna get it right today! i swear. None of the parameters with a VS, or HS shouldnt be messed with in mid1-2. Like DHHS, DHVS etc. The ones with a P tho is phase and can be tweaked. So i just minimized the screen and centered the screen with HPOS, this will stay where it is so it dont mess my center up when TV switches to 4:3. What i'm foing now is i just have my xbox360 on the dashboard so it shows FULL 1080i. I'm looking for a 1080i overscan pattern that i can burn to disc and play through the 360 dvd player but no luck yet. Hey tho if you get a chance when your in service menu can you double check these values for me, i think they switch with different inputs and NOT just resolutions.


I need MID2


DHHS ( mine is at 178)

DHVS (mine is at 67)


when in 1080i full screen using video 4.


----------



## ClayPigeon

See what i'm trying to do is get the whole picture inside! So when i have HSIZ to 0 i have the full picture inside the box. The full picture IS not in there, i know cause if i use say DHHP in mid2 i can bring in the right side a TON more, i need to do this on both sides tho and so far the only parameters that let me do that was messing with the DHVS, MDVS ones.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Ok i fixed it again lol. I HAD to change some of the settings that i read shouldn't be changed. I made sure when adjusting that it wasn't doing anything to the picture so i think it's safe. It was the ONLY way to fit the whole image inside and also get rid of this Bright white line that was noticeable on the right side of my screen when HBLK was off. Like i read it's a picture inside of a picture pretty much, now the picture fits perfectly. LOL now to tackle 480P, 720P then do it all again.


----------



## clumzyjojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> See what i'm trying to do is get the whole picture inside! So when i have HSIZ to 0 i have the full picture inside the box. The full picture IS not in there, i know cause if i use say DHHP in mid2 i can bring in the right side a TON more, i need to do this on both sides tho and so far the only parameters that let me do that was messing with the DHVS, MDVS ones.



I've been trying to do what you're trying to do. I've got the whole picture in view. BUT NOW... I noticed that the radar on "Crackdown" is clearly distorted and is not a perfect circle... note that this is on the bottom left of the screen. I'm not exactly sure off hand what the setting for all those awkward geometry settings are.


----------



## wrwine3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i found this cool screen with a bunch of info tho in service menu! Like how many hours you logged on the TV! i got 180! 2 to watching TV, 178 to calibrating



How do you find time to post in this forum?


----------



## ClayPigeon

LOL we can't win! well once again i went back to the defaults for mid 1 and 2. I couldn't live with the fact knowing my Tv was messed up after reading this post from kentech.


"According to the MID1 data chart, (charts are frequently cryptic), the column that applies to 480i seem to be Single - Others - Others, and the default value is 0! I checked my TV with a 480i feed from a DVD on V5, and MDHP is, indeed, set to 0.


At the column level, I don't quite get the "Normal" / "Others" distinction. "Single" does seem to refer to a screen-filling main display, and VGA is for a computer-generated video source connected thru HDMI, as far as I can tell from several charts.


In the MID1-3 groups, be sure to get the values for width and especially height exactly right, as these values control (as I have discovered) the precise sampling of the video for display. Get the vertical ones wrong, and the image quality will be compromised! There are exact ratios between the particular video-line count and the internal digital representation of that video that have to be maintained.


The critical values are DHAR, DVAR, MDHS, and MDVS in MID1; in MID2, DRHS and DRVS (if relevant); and in MID3, VDHS and VDVS. The correct numbers are the ones in the data tables.


I would copy all other numbers exactly as listed in the MID1-3 tables, especially MID3 #4-11. The ones associated with "phase" or "pos" (position) can be tweaked a little to balance the centering of a video frame between inputs; but don't mess with these without first getting the positioning right in the 2170D groups."


----------



## clumzyjojo

Would messing with the geometry in any way affect colors? I got my picture just perfect with the info from claypigeons posts. But now whites are too bright and blacks are too dark... anyone?


----------



## ClayPigeon

I fixed up the convergence a TON. Also got geometry as perfect as i can get on this set. You know what the best feeling is tho? when you think you have everything perfect and centered then sit down to watch TV and when a commercial comes on a 1080i program the screen is over to the right too much







UGH!


----------



## ClayPigeon

You know whats pissing me off tho? i measure the damn picture and make sure everything is centered then like i said it will go a commercial, or i'll use my box and the menu of the box and commercial is off farther to the right.


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clumzyjojo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Would messing with the geometry in any way affect colors? I got my picture just perfect with the info from claypigeons posts. But now whites are too bright and blacks are too dark... anyone?




nah! thats weird. But i'm willing to bet moving the picture over too much or to a certain point messed with the brightness of the screen. That happened to me when i was messing with the mid1-2 values. Anyways i did a much better geometry job a little bit ago. I didn't use avia this time cause everytime i been using it on this TV my overscan is all whacked anyways, So i used real world stuff. B-ball game on espn and Xbox dashboard in 1080i mode. Couldnt get it perfect, but it looks nice and better then having it all bumpy like i did before. Also my top left corner is slanted down a tad and its not like that on the left, so the only way to deal with it is cover it with overscan. Also i finally remembered to go into the menu and return the tilt correction to 0 so i can fix it in the service menu.


Here are my new values for 1080i FULL mode.


VPOS- 25

VSIZ- 24

VCEN- 13

VPIN- 14

NSCO- 11 ( this is the tilt correction control)

HTPZ- 20

SCRL- 36

HCNT- 31

HPOS- 37

HSIZ- 32

MPIN- 10

PIN- 14

UCP- 32

LCP- 27

PPHA- 22

VANG- 35

LANG- 10

VBOW-26

LBOW- 39


MID2

DHPH- 101

DHHP-30


----------



## Firstknight_sf

Hey this might be a silly question but I'm gonna ask anyway....I'm about to buy a 970 but when i view HD (widescreen) material. It seems to cutt off some of the material on the right side while the LCDS that are next to it dont cut off any material. Is this a problem or has a simple solution? I played with the menu to try with the different viewing types but I could not fix it.


----------



## clumzyjojo

Upon trying to fix my awkward brightness issue I noticed that the Horizontal shutter "HBLK" will cause the screen to get brighter when switching the value to "1". This was one of the defaults I had in the notes I've lost. Does anybody know what the default value if for "HBLK" and "VBLK" is?


----------



## ClayPigeon

yea the value is 1, dont forget to mess with RBLK and LBLK and make sure your not cutting the picture off too much when you have your VSIZ/HSIZ set.


Ok tho thing i just noticed right now is be VERY careful when setting VCEN and VPIN. IT MESSES with the convergence of the horizontal lines! I'm going my convergence again and just noticed this right now. A good way to tell is by using any crosshatch pattern white lines on black screen. LOOK at the horizontal lines very closely, and if your VPIN and vCEN is off you will see the red and blue bleeding through, adjuct these just right, even if your picture looks all distorted, then fix the messed up picture using the other geomtery parameters.


----------



## turbodood

Claypigeon you may be in for more than you bargained. While it has been stated that the mid1 to mid3 settings re not only not supposed to be global, but input and resolution independant, at least on some of them, that is not the case.


Basically because of what i was using (pc over HDMI 720p, xbox 1 on video4 720p, fox ota 720p) I pretty much got all the 720p stuff done, and as I did that 1080i got progressively worse on OTA. Odd thing is I still don't entirely understand why because I have now been able to go in and correct that without seemingly causing any noticeable damage to any of the 720p sources ... except for one that is, and this is odd and irritating.


For what reason I don't know, the MDVS and MDHS and MDHP (the latter two the difference is only slight, the first its +6, which is enough to like push the start bar all the way off the bottom) on HDMI and TV are linked. Now this wouldn't be a problem, but like I just said the settings are significantly different. If it is set incorrectly on either one it results in a signicicant chunk being cut off the bottom.


Now I might be able to ignore this for now because I'm only watching videos from a PC over HDMI on this port ... but if I wanted play an HD-DVD, or use a PS3 or something, this really could be a problem. So the question is, is there some other way I can compensate for this ... or, for that matter I mean its a pretty quick adjustment, so it possible to wear out whatever flash rom chip you write to in service mode?


I don't know if this will matter in anyone's answer at all, but even though it really isn't enough to bother me, I can tell the geometry isn't perfect, the top-left corner isn't perfect, it kinda slants a little starting an inch away from the corner, and there is a slight you know ) effect at the bottom of the screen. the VCEN option appears to help on both counts but without a test pattern its hard to tell if its perfect so I guess I decided to ignore it, its not that bad. However if that factors into somebody's answer to the other question into the large difference between correct MDVS settings between inputs, so be it, thanks.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Yea , it'd be nice if any calibrators who worked on this set could share their input, or people who have had this set calibrated share some information and changes made instead of " have your set calibrated by a pro" Do calibrators make you sign something that says you can't tell ANYBODY what settings they tweaked? and can only mention who calibrated your set and how to contact them?







I know this isn't just an isolated problem as a few users on here share the same problem.


Turbo i noticed that too, thing is when using the OTA the settings are different then all the other inputs! It's like it's on seperate video channel! i noticed this when using the internal test patterns built into the XBR970 set. The changes i made didn't apply to my xbox 360, or set top box input (both using componet) I have everything fine as of now cept for 720p for some reason! it's centered when i look at charts and patterns! but when there is a commercial in 720P it's off to the right! makes no damn sense! LOL i'm about to just set my box to 1080i and have it play everything in 1080i. I mean it's not that bad! but i just wish i could fix it. it's not that i don't have the know how, it's just the parameters i USED to fix it and make it work are not supposed to be messed with for some reason ( DHHS, etc in mid 1)


I have the bowing too man! bad on the top and bottom. Can't get the top line straight tho! it always has bumps in it. I'm gonna go through some linearity patterns and get all the squares evenly spaced and see if that helps some, but i doubt it would since they are horizontal lines and seems the only way to fix this is using VPIN and VCEN, cept there is no happy medium between the two. I need a UPPER/bottom line correction or something! I mean this is only noticeable during certain instances, like say menu or soemthing comes up and i can see it bow down or up, like in the xbox dashboard it's easy to see.


Still tho i can't fix the overscan to get under 5 unless messing with some of the settings in MID 1 2. I NEED the raster to be bigger to fit the whole picture! but the only fix is too squeze the picture then stretch it out.


Well i'm pretty much doen with certain tweaks tho and now am able to enjoy my TV cept for some minor annoyances. I touched up the convergence and got better geometry settings then i had before. If you wnat me to post the setting si will be sticking with for now let me know.


----------



## turbodood

As I said CP some of the MD settings (MDVS, MDHP and MDHS for certain at least) do bridge across mutiple inputs and TV mode, it just seems like if you keep correcting them enough eventually a happy medium is reached and its not noticably bad.


An update to my last post. I now think the computer is the problem with the MDVS problem, because I tried plugging a directv satellite box into it just to test (it was actually plugged into the vizio plasma I had mentioned previously) into the hdmi port and well, not only is their no croppy problem on the bottom, its cutting off way less of that ESPN HD ticker than the plasma is.


I'm using a geforce card with the latest forceware, and it did recognize it as a sony TV connected through DVI. There is an option in there somwehere for "show only standard HDTV resolutions" or something ... perhaps this would enable more custom timings that would more commonly mimmick standard broadcast and fix this problem, perhaps somebody can comment. It certainly does something because when I ticked the option it brought up its own ULA .. I backed out for now, hopefully somebody will comment.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yea , it'd be nice if any calibrators who worked on this set could share their input, or people who have had this set calibrated share some information and changes made instead of " have your set calibrated by a pro" Do calibrators make you sign something that says you can't tell ANYBODY what settings they tweaked? and can only mention who calibrated your set and how to contact them?



Some of us are trying to make house payments and put food on the table because calibration work is the only source of income. Why do you think they don't want to give FREE information and techniques they have developed over time. Does your boss ask you to work for free?


----------



## clumzyjojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Some of us are trying to make house payments and put food on the table because calibration work is the only source of income. Why do you think they don't want to give FREE information and techniques they have developed over time. Does your boss ask you to work for free?



I agree with claypigeon on this one. I payed alot of money for my TV and it absolutely should cost me more money to "fix" what the manufacturer "should" have fixed.


----------



## G-Bull

I think you need to recognize that there's a difference between "fixing"

a TV and "tweaking" or "calibrating" a TV.


If you think there's a problem with your TV that the manufacturer should have fixed, then you should call an authorized service center for a repair. The manufacturer does give you a warranty against manufacturing defects, and if there's a problem with your TV the manufacturer will pay to have it fixed.


If you're simply trying to make your okay TV look better, you can either do the research and spend some trial-and-error time to do it yourself (and take the risk of screwing something up), or you can hire someone who does it professionally to come out to do it for you.


But you can't expect a service professional - who spent time and money on his professional training - to turn around and give you some of that training for free, or provide you with free lessons on how to set up your TV.


Imagine that you go out and buy a car. It works fine, but it's not the high-performance machine that you want. You've heard that you can install new parts on the car to make it drive faster and handle better. You buy the new parts, but instead of taking the car to a local mechanic to install them, you decide that you want to do it yourself. Would you then call the mechanic and expect him to give you step-by-step instructions on how to install your new parts, for free? "Hi, I don't want to pay you for your knowledge and expertise, so will you just tell me how to install these parts so I can do it myself?"


We're indebted to GlenC and the other professionals on this board for the help they have provided to the do-it-yourself community.


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Some of us are trying to make house payments and put food on the table because calibration work is the only source of income. Why do you think they don't want to give FREE information and techniques they have developed over time. Does your boss ask you to work for free?




Ok so i guess you're just posting on this forum for your calibration services and to tell people they need to " have there set calibrated"and not to help people? I see you're point is taking about it being your job but are you trying to tell me i have to pay 200-300 dollars to have a guy change a few parameters in the service menu for this greatly guarded "sercret fix" for the xbr970? Come on now! I would get my set calibrated for things like greyscale and have white level properly set, as instruments are needed, BUT for something such as geometry or a overscan fix that any user whos been around the service menu can do. You must cringe everytime kentechs service menu code topic gets bumped to the top


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-Bull* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think you need to recognize that there's a difference between "fixing"
> 
> a TV and "tweaking" or "calibrating" a TV.
> 
> 
> If you think there's a problem with your TV that the manufacturer should have fixed, then you should call an authorized service center for a repair. The manufacturer does give you a warranty against manufacturing defects, and if there's a problem with your TV the manufacturer will pay to have it fixed.
> 
> 
> If you're simply trying to make your okay TV look better, you can either do the research and spend some trial-and-error time to do it yourself (and take the risk of screwing something up), or you can hire someone who does it professionally to come out to do it for you.
> 
> 
> But you can't expect a service professional - who spent time and money on his professional training - to turn around and give you some of that training for free, or provide you with free lessons on how to set up your TV.
> 
> 
> Imagine that you go out and buy a car. It works fine, but it's not the high-performance machine that you want. You've heard that you can install new parts on the car to make it drive faster and handle better. You buy the new parts, but instead of taking the car to a local mechanic to install them, you decide that you want to do it yourself. Would you then call the mechanic and expect him to give you step-by-step instructions on how to install your new parts, for free? "Hi, I don't want to pay you for your knowledge and expertise, so will you just tell me how to install these parts so I can do it myself?"
> 
> 
> We're indebted to GlenC and the other professionals on this board for the help they have provided to the do-it-yourself community.





I see your point man! it's just frustraing! trying to get an answer







THANK god you came through that that PSTP fix and didn't tell me you needed 300 bucks first to tell me


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I see your point man! it's just frustraing! trying to get an answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK god you came through that that PSTP fix and didn't tell me you needed 300 bucks first to tell me



Well, see, I'm not a professional TV guy, so I'm not taking food off my kids' plates when I help you out - I'm just a do-it-yourselfer like you. I spent more than a few frustrating late nights cursing at my TV, trying to get it like I wanted it. I was at a point where I couldn't watch a TV show without being distracted by minor problems with the TV - like too much overscan or uneven pillar bars or improper linearity or bad grayscale. It took me a month or so of working in the service menu (not every day, but often enough that my family started wondering what my problem was) before it all started coming together. Then I got it to a point where I was happy with it, and I haven't gone into the service menu since then.


So just keep at it, keep learning about it, and you'll get it. Whatever problems you're having CAN be corrected. Even problems with images getting cut off and overscan and geometry.


I'll post help when I can but like I said it's been some months since I've done any tweaking at all, and I don't remember exactly what steps I took to get my set to how it is. Of course I have my notes with my values and perameters and everything I changed, but I don't remember all the steps I took. As I'm sure you're aware this "do it yourself" stuff is a lot of "learn as you go" and "learn on your own." Good luck!


----------



## ClayPigeon

Cool man! yea tho i should have thought about how this is some peoples livelihood before posting that and believe me glenc i don't want you to think i'm trying to take food off your plate. I wasn't asking for a specific setting to change, i just wanted a response to as if i can fix the overscan to fit the whole screen using the Mid 1 DHHS, DHHP, MDHS settings etc. cause thats the only way i can center the screen to fit the whole picture and not have it cut off and like 10% on the left and 5 on the right. I already know what the parameters do that i tweak with , but read messing with those settings do something to the video sampling or whatnot!


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cool man! yea tho i should have thought about how this is some peoples livelihood before posting that and believe me glenc i don't want you to think i'm trying to take food off your plate. I wasn't asking for a specific setting to change, i just wanted a response to as if i can fix the overscan to fit the whole screen using the Mid 1 DHHS, DHHP, MDHS settings etc. cause thats the only way i can center the screen to fit the whole picture and not have it cut off and like 10% on the left and 5 on the right. I already know what the parameters do that i tweak with , but read messing with those settings do something to the video sampling or whatnot!



Some people have only worked on their Sony, day in and day out for years. There is enough information in this thread for you to start the learning process to fix your problems. It will just take time, lots of it. Geometry can be a very touchy process. I recently made a slight overscan tweak on a RPTV that resulted in a 15-hour day because of the problems induced by reducing factory overscan on a CRT. If i go in to specifically correct geometry, it is done on an hourly basis, not a flat fee. I calibrate so many different TVs, I don't know all the adjustments for all TVs by memory. Would I go review my notes and study service manuals to give out free technical advice, no, what I contribute here is helping DIY'ers stay in the right direction. When it comes to SM adjustments, there have been plenty warnings. Just ask your Doctor, Accountant, Lawyer, auto mechanic, etc. for free advice.


----------



## UWisconsin97

Is the 970 natively 720p or 1080i? I'm trying to avoid any additional scaling..


----------



## like.no.other.

It's natively 853x1080i


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *like.no.other.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's natively 853x1080i



So it's not "true" 1080i correct? True 1080i is 1920x1080 correct?


----------



## ClayPigeon

I see your point glenC Sorry about all that! Well anyways back to my tweaking. I think i was just jumping to conclusions, cause i have set my set again and in 480p in full screen mode i got 3 % overscan. I don't know why but i thought i was losing a TON of picture but i really guess i'm not? Maybe it was cause i was seeing how much picture was being cut off while watching TV, but then again this is running avia 480P on xbox 360, so maybe i still am losing alot of picture on 1080i/720p. Or maybe i was just squzing the picture in on one side and in effect it was stretching the other maki9ng it "seem" like there was alot more picture? But then when i ran a jpeg image of a overscan pattern from my PC in 1080i on 360 it was saying like 5% overscan.


On a sde not i'm kinda pissed cause as i was looking through the landing parameters i now see there is geometry tweaks also in there! what gives? how many are needed? Are those specific ones tho? they seem to do the same thing as the ones found in the other settings. Should those ones not be tweaked and just concern myself with the main ones like MPIN and what not?


----------



## ClayPigeon

I think i'm gonna tackle the vlin and scor now, or whatever they are called on this TV. luckily i have a service menu which lists what and where they are. I been putting this one off as it's my least favorite calibration to do. It's Something about measuring square blocks and circles that doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## like.no.other.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UWisconsin97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So it's not "true" 1080i correct? True 1080i is 1920x1080 correct?



No CRT TV has a true 1920x1080i. The highest is 1440x1080i by Sony (XBR960) but

you'll see barely a difference.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UWisconsin97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So it's not "true" 1080i correct? True 1080i is 1920x1080 correct?



CRTs are not fixed pixels, they just have scanlines. In the case of the Sony 970, there is a mask at the back of the screen. The lines are drawn uniformly left to right odd then even. Think of it as a light panning across a picket fence. The beam never stops, just blocked by the pickets.


----------



## evvythomas

Maybe a repost, but circuitcity dot cam has this TV sale priced again. $100 more this time at $699. Still a good deal if you ask me.


I have recently moved and the USPS change of adress process included a C.C. coupon for 10% of all tv's over $100. If you are going to buy this TV, mail me and I'll give you the coupon code as I already got my 970 and have no use for the discount.


evvy at evvythomas dot cam


----------



## ClayPigeon

Well i noticed something during my tweaking yesterday. Anybody else have having curved lines on the left and right side middle that don't seem to get fixed no matter what you try? after messing with all differnet VBOW LBOW settings i couldnt get rid of the curve! and if i would on one side it would still be bad on the other or mess up soemthing else. It seems that when lowering VSCO to like 0, 1,2, straightens out the lines pretty close to being perfect! then when raising VSIZ to fill the screen the lines dont get bent like they normally would! Now doing this would probably cause lineraity issues! but thats easily fixable compensating with say ULVN/LVLN. And even then the linearity wasnt even that off! I'm gonna mess around more later on and see iof there might be a similar setting instead of using VSCO. cause it might just be stretching the screen when setting it low and then rasing it with VSIZ. Maybe ASPT would be better.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Here are my settings i been using now (1080i, componet) so you can see what i mean. Then lower VSCO and watch the effect.


*Tilt correction, vertical off in user menu*


VPOS-26

VSIZ-27

VCEN-13

VPIN-18

NSCO-18

HTPZ-17

SCRL-35

VSCO ( originally 6, lower to watch line straighten)

HCNT-29

HPOS-29

HSIZ-33

MPIN-5

PIN-20

UCP-32

LCP-29

PPHA-21

Vang-29

Lang-29

VBOW-27

LBOW-40


and my color decoding setting for perfect color ( may be different on your side)

RYR- 13

RYB-15

GYR-5

GYB-4


Gamma

GAMM-0

GAMS-0

GAMR-1

GAMG-1

GAMB-1

BLK-0

SBRT- 18 (brightness set to mid, UBOF set to 4 for other componet input for HDbox)


DRV/CUTS

RDRV-49

GDRV-39

BDRV-34


RCUT-42

GCUT-23

BCUT-16


*User settings*


Picture mode- PRO


Picture- 38

brightness-50

color-47

hue-R1

color temp.- warm

sharpness-12 ( mayb be way too low for some but i tweak my sharpness in service menu)

clear edge- off

color axis- monitor


----------



## Bob Coxner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evvythomas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe a repost, but circuitcity dot cam has this TV sale priced again. $100 more this time at $699. Still a good deal if you ask me.
> 
> 
> I have recently moved and the USPS change of adress process included a C.C. coupon for 10% of all tv's over $100. If you are going to buy this TV, mail me and I'll give you the coupon code as I already got my 970 and have no use for the discount.
> 
> 
> evvy at evvythomas dot cam



Sadly, the 970 has now disappeared from Circuit City online - at least for my zip code. If you do manage to find one at a brick and mortar CC you could also use a 10% off coupon from AAA. I got one at $540 with the AAA discount.


RIP


----------



## ClayPigeon

i don't understand why it went from 599- 699! usually sale prices go down. Maybe they realized they were selling them for way too cheap! or they wanted to make some extra coin geting rid of the last few.


----------



## Krychekxf

Yeah, that's true ClayPigeon but I couldn't wait for them to go back down because in my area they are dissapearing fast! I used a coupon and got mine for a little over six bills. I'm now a proud owner of a XBR960 AND a XBR970!! BOOYAH!!


----------



## clumzyjojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Krychekxf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's true ClayPigeon but I couldn't wait for them to go back down because in my area they are dissapearing fast! I used a coupon and got mine for a little over six bills. I'm now a proud owner of a XBR960 AND a XBR970!! BOOYAH!!



could I have your 960?


----------



## Vega78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well i noticed something during my tweaking yesterday. Anybody else have having curved lines on the left and right side middle that don't seem to get fixed no matter what you try? after messing with all differnet VBOW LBOW settings i couldnt get rid of the curve! and if i would on one side it would still be bad on the other or mess up soemthing else. It seems that when lowering VSCO to like 0, 1,2, straightens out the lines pretty close to being perfect! then when raising VSIZ to fill the screen the lines dont get bent like they normally would! Now doing this would probably cause lineraity issues! but thats easily fixable compensating with say ULVN/LVLN. And even then the linearity wasnt even that off! I'm gonna mess around more later on and see iof there might be a similar setting instead of using VSCO. cause it might just be stretching the screen when setting it low and then rasing it with VSIZ. Maybe ASPT would be better.



I am a fellow DIYer, and here is what I found. VCEN, VLIN, and especially SLIN must not be cranked to any extreme level from what it was originaly set. VCEN and VLIN will not get rid of your bowing on the extreme corners of the set. It will give the appearence of less bowing, but then you will quite possibly see more distortions in the middle of the screen that will really drive you mad. If you do adjust these two, do it very sparringly and WRITE DOWN the value before you change it so you can turn it back when you see that it screws with the picture alot. I have had two 970s so far and each time I found that Sony has adjusted SLIN to the best value. I'm not sure what adjustment I can do to make horizontal linearity better yet, but I know that adjusting SLIN even one digit from it's factory setting will make your problems worse in either direction. For the horizontal bowing, I'm sure a calibrator will have to remove the back cover and place magnets on the yoke to tweak that out because in my experience a regular service tech will not even offer to do so and say that it's in tollerance. Horizontal bowing CANNOT be adjusted out in the service modes, it even says so in the manual.


Just alittle info for those adjusting overscan. HPOS, HSIZ, VPOS, VSIZ, are all global and should be adjusted first to shrink every inputs overall image. MID1 effects scanning in the different picture modes. MID2 adjusts scanning for each input type and resolution. Notice that I said input type. Meaning if you adjust component 4, you will also effect component 5 just the same. Only use the MID adjustments period to expand the image. If you try to just use the MID adjustments to fix overscan, you may find that a white cloud will appear on your black picture if you shrink the image too much verticaly. I know because I've done and seen it. Overall, you need to try to find a happy medium using all the adjustments. Video games usually suffer from underscan because the consoles don't have nearly as big of a picture as DVD players do. This is the reason why I have my DVD player on the HDMI input, so I can use MID2 to adjust it separately from the component inputs which have game systems hooked to them.


In any case, write down every setting for every input and resolution just incase you mess up anything or discover other visual defects.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Cool info man! just one problem! i can't seem to find a happy medium between VCEN and VPIN. I seemt o get a red convergence error on the bottom left line when tinkering with it and i can't seem to get the convergence straight by finding a right mix of VPIN and VCEN. Do you think this is more due to magnets on the tubes set? I notice when messing with VCEN tho the red almost vanishes, but then that creates more bowing. What do you have VCEN and VPIN set to on your set?


----------



## ClayPigeon

here are my settings right now for those values, i also changed soem things up.


VLIN- 6 (default)

SLIN- 4 (default)

VCEN- 13

VPIN- 18


thats what i have those last two set at now but like i said i'm having trouble finding a happy medium. tried placeing a piece of paper/ straight edge along the lines to get them straight but there is always a bow.


----------



## G-Bull

The set has dynamic convergence adjustments (the D-CONV submenu in the service menu) which will correct horizontal convergence errors on pretty much any part of the screen. Note, it will only correct horizontal convergence problems, which means you see red and blue to the left and right of a vertical white line. Unfortunately, vertical convergence problems can only be adjusted manually and physically with magnets.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Yea i tweaked my D-CONV settings to get a pretty perfect picture. i use the avia colorfilters and tape them together long ways then put them on a crosshatch pattern and then line them up to all meet. The red line is going across the horizontal line tho and i notice it everytime soemthing is white. Top kinda has a blue one too. I'm thinking maybe moving the raster away from that area can fix it but i been told don't mess with the settings "DHHS, MDHS" and other settings like that for some reason that i still never got an answer for!


----------



## ClayPigeon

Here is a VERY crude sketch of what i'm dealing with.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Seems like the bowing is causing the red misconverged line, only thing is i can't get it straightened out!


----------



## G-Bull

Heh. picasso, huh?


The reason people say "don't mess with the MID- menu size settings" is because the MID chip has to do with image scaling. And you can degrade the quality of your image when you change image size with the MID scaler. Essentially, let's say you've got a 1080i image that you use the 2170D1 and 2170D2 to resize it, and you've got 3% overscan. You can say you've got 1016 of your 1080 scan lines actually hitting the screen, because 32 of your scan lines are hitting somewhere off the top of the viewable image and 32 are hitting somewhere off the bottom. If you change the size of the viewable image with the settings on the MID chip to 0% overscan, you're essentially compressing the 1080-line digital image to fit within the 1016 lines that are actually hitting the screen. It will degrade the picture somewhat when you're compressing 1080 lines of data into only 1016 actual physical electron-beam scans.


Does it make it look real bad? No, but it's noticeable under certain circumstances, especially if you have a test pattern with a lot of thin horizontal lines, and you change the vertical size with the MID settings, you'll see some of the horizontal lines appear to be "thicker" or "brighter" than others as you change the size. So the MID size settings are best left alone in order to maintain the best image fidelity.


Now on my TV, I decided that I had to live with that in order to set it up like I want it. Because I've got my TV set up with 3% overscan all around, for broadcast / cable / DVDs. Except on the xbox360 input I used the MID settings to make it 0% overscan, because overscan on video games is bad. Does it make my games look bad? No, not at all, at least not enough for me to notice it, and I'm picky. Any loss of fidelity is very slight, and I never notice any degradation of picture. In the end, what matters is how it looks to you, right?


----------



## ClayPigeon

Sweet thanks for the explanation! yea man i noticed when messing with those values like you said using a test pattern i noticed some lines became 'faint" while other stayed bright, then going over too much in one direction caused a whole lot of " OMG that don't look too sexy" problems. I have since went back to the defaults in MID. I noticed tho that in the service manuals that they are p[retty much set all the same number, so there must be some mathematics involved. When you get a chance (if it's not too much of a hassle) tho can you check what you have yours set at? I have all the values written down, but i'm worried i still screwed up a few since they seemed to be different on other inputs and just want to double check and make sure i have everything tight.


This is what i have for 1080i componet FULL

DHPH-108

DVPH- 40

DHAR-240

DVAR- 135

DHPW-55

DVPW-5

DYCD-1

DYSD-4


MDHP-0

MDVP-0

MDHS-240

MDVS-135

DHHP-38

DHHS- 177

DHVP-21

DHVS- 70

DHVL- 4


Thanks again for the help G-bull.


----------



## ClayPigeon

..or anybody else on here for that matter. If your searching through the service menu and in 1080i through componet just double check those numbers for me and write them down if you can. I'm pretty sure i have them all right, just want to double check so i don't have the " i think something is not set right" floating around in my head.


----------



## ClayPigeon

yea tho G-bull thats another thing i noticed, especially when in xbox 360 dashboard the overscan is pretty bad. I know this cause i have checked images of other peoples dashboards on google and they have MAD room on both sides. I have barely any of the left blade visible !


----------



## G-Bull

The only MID settings that I was sure to leave at "stock" are those which affect vertical size. I didn't see any problem changing those that affect horizontal size, or anything that changes the position without changing the size (either vertical postion or horizontal position) so I did change those.


In fact, I did something a little bit different with the horizontal size settings in MID so I could make my 4:3 pillar bars narrower, without affecting the aspect ratio. So technically, my 4:3 is a little bit wider than 4:3 because I have 3% overscan on the top and bottom, but only 1% overscan on the left and right sides. It was pretty complex. Here's instructions on how I did that if you want to see it...


----------



## ClayPigeon

here i took a pic of my dashboard. See what i mean? This is why i really want to tweak those MID settings! Sorry about the pic quality! my digital camera is crappy, but you can see what i mean.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Cool thanks for the link! I'll read up on that in a bit.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Now look at this pic i found on google of this guys!

http://files.hainsworth.com/blog/xbox_dashboard.jpg


----------



## G-Bull

Let me add something to my previous post: I left the MID vertical size settings at "stock" for just broadcast, cable, and DVDs. For my xbox, like I was saying before, I shrunk it down entirely with MID so it all fits with 0% overscan (well, maybe not quite 0%, but as close as I could get it, maybe 0.25% overscan or so - I figured it better to be one notch "over" rather than one notch "under" if that makes sense).


----------



## ClayPigeon

Yea i know what your saying. So i'm thinking my only way to get overscan under like 5 % is to change some of those mid settings. If i just reduce HSIZ and disable the blanking shutters i get a white line going down the right side at 4% overscan even with the picture centered. So i'm guessing the raster is over too far on the right? thats why i see that bright white line. My television picture probably wasn't centered correctly cause i CAN center it to fit the whole screen using the MIDS and have the whole picture inside and not too far over that i see the white line noise on the side. So all in all would you say they didn't center my picture right at the factory?


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cool thanks for the link! I'll read up on that in a bit.



I was just looking at that post and I noticed that I didn't actually mention the fact that I adjusted my left and right sides with a different amount of overscan than my top and bottom. In fact, in the instructions I talk about making a mathematically perfect 4:3 window (which mine isn't) and that the overscan on the sides should match the top and bottom (which mine doesn't) but if you know what you're trying to do you should be able to follow those instructions and make your overscan however you want it.


By the way, here's a basic general overview of how I adjusted my overscan:


Use 2170D1 and 2170D2 (and 2170D3 shutters) with a 1080i full screen pattern to give yourself the desired amount of overscan. Once you have that right, you can slide around the images for the other inputs with the MID position settings so they're all centered, and assuming that your MID size settings are still at the factory defaults they'll all come in with the same amount of overscan as what you set up for 1080i. The 4:3 window overscan is different, and that can then be adjusted like I outlined in that post that I referenced before, which is actually a rather tedious process... Then, if you've got another input that you want to adjust separately (such as making your xbox run with 0% overscan) you'll have to use the MID size settings to adjust it.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Ok cool ! yea tho like i said i have the basis since i alreayd messed with those settings but was worried they shouldnt be messed with. But like you said when messing with them i'll throw up a crosshatch pattern and pat close attention to any of the lines changing brightness so i know not to be at that point. But what i did when setting those when i first got the set was change the others also for 720p, just the mid 2 settings tho like the MDHP to center all the other modes. I also have problems with top overscan as well tho so i will have to adjust for those also. I just can't wait to get all this done and be done with the service menu for a while hopefully! Changing for all these modes is annoying me like crazy! my old Tv there was just one thing that needed to be changed for everything a "one size fits all iputs"


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yea i know what your saying. So i'm thinking my only way to get overscan under like 5 % is to change some of those mid settings. If i just reduce HSIZ and disable the blanking shutters i get a white line going down the right side at 4% overscan even with the picture centered. So i'm guessing the raster is over too far on the right? thats why i see that bright white line. My television picture probably wasn't centered correctly cause i CAN center it to fit the whole screen using the MIDS and have the whole picture inside and not too far over that i see the white line noise on the side. So all in all would you say they didn't center my picture right at the factory?



I don't understand what you mean exactly. I can't picture what you're saying about the white line.


Try reducing the size of your image waaaay down with the 2170D size settings so the edge of your image is a good 2 or 3 inches from the side of the tube. Like the whole thing is under-scanned by a good couple inches. If you turn off your blanking shutters you should see a full 1080i image with no cropping or anything - it will be smaller, and in the middle of the screen. Then turn on your blanking shutters and set them right where you're going to want your overscan, at 3% or whatever you want. Then increase and position the image with 2170D-1 and 2170D-2 so it just fills the screen.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Oh i mean it gets wayy brighter! like the screen is over the size of the raster? i think its called raster? you know how like you can move the picture so it's like there is a background black image behind it? but then go too far over and thats when the pic starts dissapeaing into the nether regions of the screen? well on the right side instead of dissapearing like it does on the left it just gets a brighter and brighter line as it goes over.


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh i mean it gets wayy brighter! like the screen is over the size of the raster? i think its called raster? you know how like you can move the picture so it's like there is a background black image behind it? but then go too far over and thats when the pic starts dissapeaing into the nether regions of the screen? well on the right side instead of dissapearing like it does on the left it just gets a brighter and brighter line as it goes over.



It sounds like you need to turn on the 2170D-3 blanking shutter on that side of the screen. What's happening is the electron beam is actually reflecting off the inside of the side of the tube, and reflecting back onto the screen because it's so far over. That's what the blanking shutters are there to prevent - they "cover up" the electron beam when it gets to the side so it doesn't reflect off the inside of the tube.


----------



## ClayPigeon

But thats weird i don't get that on the left no? Thats why i'm thinking the picture on my set wasn't correctly centered! cause when i mess with the MIDS i can get everything in there and see no noise or any reflections off the sides. That pisses me off tho man, i got 3% overscan on my old crap box sony wega 27 inch SDTV, but with this i'm stuck with 4.5% overscan.


----------



## ClayPigeon

I'm not gonna fuss over it tonight tho. I need to catch up on some double dragon for xbox arcade. I haven't been playing or watching anything cause i just been tweaking! just want to chill tonight and have some brews and game it up. Tommorow night tho i'm gonna tweak like crazy.


----------



## caliwillbemine

Hey, this is my first post, but I've been mooching off of this thread for the past couple of days as I debated buying the 970. Just went to Circuit City here in L.A. yesterday and bought it (as they had sold out in 2 local stores in the past 3 days). Still don't have the TV yet because I don't have a vehicle mammoth enough to transport the beast, but it's mine.


Anyway, on to the meat of the post. Circuit City's website has discontinued the XBR970 at its online store. So, for those of you yet to hop on the bandwagon for the last hurrah of the CRT, i guess this is just about your last opportunity. You can't check to see if it's in stock online anymore, so it's scavenger hunt time!


I can't wait until I get this thing in the next couple of days (though i still have to save up for sources that will actually push this thing, haha!)


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caliwillbemine* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey, this is my first post, but I've been mooching off of this thread for the past couple of days as I debated buying the 970. Just went to Circuit City here in L.A. yesterday and bought it (as they had sold out in 2 local stores in the past 3 days). Still don't have the TV yet because I don't have a vehicle mammoth enough to transport the beast, but it's mine.
> 
> 
> Anyway, on to the meat of the post. Circuit City's website has discontinued the XBR970 at its online store. So, for those of you yet to hop on the bandwagon for the last hurrah of the CRT, i guess this is just about your last opportunity. You can't check to see if it's in stock online anymore, so it's scavenger hunt time!
> 
> 
> I can't wait until I get this thing in the next couple of days (though i still have to save up for sources that will actually push this thing, haha!)



Did you not get delivery? The best $50 I spent..


----------



## ClayPigeon

Ok G-bull. after doing a test run just to see what i was dealing with, it seems the main MID adjustment i need to tweak is in MID1 "MDHS" seems like this one enables the " full" picture to be placed inside the viewing area. i haven't noticed any effects when just adjusting it from one extreme to the other using a overscan pattern, but i'm not sure when using a black background with white crosshatch lines. Did you also adjust this parameter? or you can't recall for sure?


----------



## ClayPigeon

Now i'm not a math wiz or anything but something has to be with these setting shareing the same value as eachother. Like the setting i'm messing with


MDHS=240


shares the same number as DHAR =240


I'm thinking once MDHS is changed then "DHAR" should be changed to the same value? Just a guess tho! and it seems DHAR is like a blanking effect, so that makes sense, if increasing MDHS, that would in turn cause more blanking to be needed from DHAR. Just a guess tho, who knows.


----------



## ClayPigeon

same with,


MDVS/ DVAR= 135


i bet thats all it is is they both have to be changed to the same value once one is changed. Unless it's just a coincedence they are the same.


----------



## evvythomas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Coxner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sadly, the 970 has now disappeared from Circuit City online - at least for my zip code. If you do manage to find one at a brick and mortar CC you could also use a 10% off coupon from AAA. I got one at $540 with the AAA discount.
> 
> 
> RIP



I used the same deal for mine (slickdeals, right?) Got mine for $567 after tax with free delivery.


I have yet to make any setting changes to it though. I dont even know where to begin, but my overscan is horrible when connected to my laptop at any resolution. Where should I search here for info on how to get into the service menu?


----------



## Vega78

Keep in mind that all MID1 adjustments are global. You will effect all picture modes except for normal and widezoom. On my 970, I was successfully able to shrink the image horizontaly, but you have to shrink the image verticaly as well to maintain correct geometry. That is where I ran into problems. I got that white cloud on my black screen that I was talking about earlier. I used VSIZ to shrink all inputs and then used MID2 to enlarge all the other sources that were effected by the global shrink. I still got far from 0% overscan because VSIZ limited how far the TV could scan period. This was ok with me since my other TV had way more overscan than this one, and 5% overscan is not that big of a deal on movies. However, on video games overscan sucks. Like I said earlier though, video games don't produce nearly as big of a screen and often suffer from alittle underscan that can easily be adjusted out. If you are getting extreme amounts of overscan on everything including game consoles, shrink the image down using HSIZ and VSIZ first to prevent from making huge adjustments in the MID adjustments that will cause problems.


----------



## turbodood

Holy crap CP, I decided to take a brake for a few days, but you obviously didn't, you're back to talking about stuff I haven't even touched yet. Its like you said a few days ago. The bowing problem isn't even always noticable, and the VCEN stuff is global ... so thats kinda of a hard one to decide to tweak.


Anyway an update on what I have done since my last post. I talked about enabling "show standard HDTV resolutions only" option the forcware settings, to see if it would fix the large difference in cropping between the PC and everything else. Well the good news is it did. The bad news is, perhaps only because of the staticnes of a PC desktop, it makes the bowing appear way worse. If the start bar is at the bottom, you can see it bend. If you stare at the right side of the desktop, you can see a ( with black to the right. However like I said before I am using this to play video and I haven't decided yet whether or not this is bothersome enough during video playback that I should try tweaking it.


But, CP you were looking for a test pattern, well hey I mean a bent windows start bar and a ( on the right side of screen sounds pretty good. If I can straighten both of those out I think I can be pretty sure I did a pretty good job, you might even want to try it I dunno.


Beyond that I'm wondering if anybody has experience testing PC display on this tv through various graphics cards and outputs. I mean you have these new cards that actually ahve HDMI out, there are ATI cards with DVI which I haven't tried, and of course you can get both ati and nvidia based cards with component out. Because component video was never conceived as PC display device I actually wonder if it might work best on this tv as far as being consistant with how the other component devices look.


----------



## turbodood

Ok something else here, I realise I'm a day or two behind here, but it was being talked about how if you use the mid settings to reduce overscane to fit the entire image onto the picture then you aren't using the entire 1080 lines. I have to say .. how does that make any sense? What good are lines that aren't in the viewable area doing you anyway?


By the same token, as i've been doing all the this tweaking, it does seem as a result despite not having any of the picture chopped off, the 1080i broadcast stuff may not look quite as good, so you may have a point.


I suppose you have to choose which you are irritated by less, but that doesn't change the fact that there was WAY too much overscan from the factory. At this point I'm still most irritatated with the computer bowing situation than anything else.


----------



## turbodood

Ok again just catching up, in light of the post by vega78 on the last page, should I learn to live with tbe bowing? CP looks like you're still trying? I still don't get why its worse on some inputs than others if thats the case.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Ok ok. Glad to see you fixed some things turbo, but also messed up others which sucks. The problem i was having was fitting the whole picture inside. I would reduce VSIZ and my picture was just cropped off! even after disabling the R/L-blanking. I tweaked the MID settings again and had to tweak some of the vertcial ones as well. I didn't wnat to mess with my HPOS, VPOS, HCNT settings too much since everything was already centered. So i made the centering adjustments for each resolution using the MIDs.


NOW what i really need to do is get a HDMI cable box so i can tweak that to my likings! cause getting overscan perfect on xbox360 introduces noise on cable TV since they are both using componet. I haven't even TOUCHED any settings for 480i cause i don't plan on using it.I tweaked 480p tho in full/normal mode. Like G-bull said i don't mind too much if i'm sacrificing alittle picture quality by changing those mid settings. I want as much picture as possible. Plus it's not even noticeable anyways. I will go back another time and check the linearity and what have you to fine tune, but as i just checked real fast nothing seems to be off. The real test will be when credits roll on a movie. I don't use any of the other modes so i have no use in tweaking them. I just use "FULL" and "NORMAL" for all viewing.


But as of right now these are MY best settings, feel free to just use these turbo so you don't have to go through the hell that i did. Then again these may not apply to your set.


*For componet/xbox360 1080i FULL*

VPOS-26

VSIZ-26

VCEN-17

VPIN-21

NSCO-15

HTPZ-19

SCRL-35

HCNT-35

HPOS-29

HSIZ-34

MPIN-7

PIN-17

UCP-34

LCP-30

PPHA-21

VANG-27

LANG-29

VBOW-28

LBOW-35

LBLK-45

RBLK-30

TBLK-7

BBLK-2


DHPH- changed from 108 to 133

DVPH-40 ( default)

DHAR-240 ( default)

DVAR- 135( default)

DHPW- 55 ( default)


MDHS- changed from 240- 230

MDVS- 135 (default)


DHHP-changed from 38 to 35

DHHS- changed from 177 to 179


DHVP- changed from 21 to 24

DHVS- changed from 70 to69

DHVL- 4 (default)



*720p componet /xbox360 full*

Just change these few settings to,

DHHP- 49

DHHS-119

DHVP-29

DHVS-93


*480p componet/xbox360 full*

Again just these few

HPOS-26

HCNT-35

SCRL-32

MDVS-120

DHHP-60

DHHS-179

DHVP-24

DHVS-60

DHVL-4

LBLK-47

RBLK-33

TBLK-3

BBLK-11

also change the geometry settings like UCP/LCP and others to match 1080i.



*480p componet/ xbox360 NORMAL*

Change these to,

SCRL-30

MDHP-31

MDHS-166

DHHP-66

DHHS-172

DHVP-32

DHVS-60

DHVL-0


----------



## ClayPigeon

Also turbo im not sure how thise set would look hooking up a PC to it. I'm guessing really bad tho lol. My PC only has s-vid out so it would look like crap! although i'm sure i could get a DVI to HDMI adapter and use that but i don't plan on hooking it up to the TV. I have media center and just stream it to my xbox 360.


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evvythomas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where should I search here for info on how to get into the service menu?




Don't bother. You're better off just starting from page 1. The search function on this website SUCKS. To get into service menu hit on the remote:


DISPLAY

5

volume UP

Power


Kinda fast but not crazy. Like your putting in a videogame code.


But really read up before you start playing with anything in there.


----------



## dcnblues

Wow, can't wait to read this whole thread. I like mine, but haven't touched any of the settings since initial setup. I'm going to post whore as I'm trying to keep a private message conversation going, and this board needs me to post 5 times. Sorry.


----------



## dcnblues

Did I mention I'm a new member?


----------



## dcnblues

Why did the monkey fall out of the tree?




Cause he was dead.


----------



## dcnblues

I'm actually looking to make some high def movies, and going to get a new Mac Pro workstation, and maybe the BM Intensity card, and hook up my XBR970 to help with color correction, etc, in high def editing, so I'll be back to this conversation. Sorry to threadjack...


----------



## ClayPigeon

Anybody else on here have scientific atlanta HD cable box? they suck so bad! Sony used to provide set top boxes for my cable company, but the cable guy said they were expensive for them to buy and sony didn't maintain them. So he told me the SA boxes are sooo much better. I don't think so at all tho, granted they are smaller, but it takes FOREVER to change channels! especially when it switches signals from 1080i/720p 480p But i think thats the XBR970's fault. But man! when switching to channels you get stuck on like hbo on demand and have to wait for it to load to even be able to change channels or anything! these ones take YEARS to load up any info and have the UGLIEST graphics and menus i have ever seen!


*end rant*


So yea i think i'm done with tweaking xbr970 overscan and geometry! So far so good but we shall see!


----------



## caliwillbemine




> Quote:
> Did you not get delivery? The best $50 I spent..



Well, local Circuit City WON'T deliver the xbr970 in L.A. apparently. It's really lame, but my friend's coming over with his Ford Explorer with the seats down right now. Hopefully it'll fit in there, hopefully......


----------



## caliwillbemine

Hey guys, I just moved this thing in and set it up. I hooked up my PS2 via my lovely component cables and I get audio, but no video. Any suggestions? (PS2 works with composite, not component, tried both on their respective input channels)


----------



## ClayPigeon

I think you have to go into the PS2 main menu and change the video settings to component. Not sure tho!


----------



## caliwillbemine

Just had green and blue switched, silly me. I'm awesome, and I need something that can show me how pretty this TV can be. Best I can do right now is Gran Turismo 4. At least it looks better than FFXII...


----------



## wrwine3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caliwillbemine* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I just moved this thing in and set it up. I hooked up my PS2 via my lovely component cables and I get audio, but no video. Any suggestions? (PS2 works with composite, not component, tried both on their respective input channels)




Did you happen to measure the box? I'm picking mine up tomorrow.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Here you go wrwine


Length:44 inches

Width: 29 inches

depth: 31 1/2 inches


Give a little more space tho just to be safe.


----------



## wrwine3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here you go wrwine
> 
> 
> Length:44 inches
> 
> Width: 29 inches
> 
> depth: 31 1/2 inches
> 
> 
> Give a little more space tho just to be safe.




Great! The height of the opening in my folks Jeep is just over 33 inches.


Must resist the urge to tweak the picture. Must resist the urge to tweak the picture. Must resist the urge to tweak the picture.


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wrwine3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Must resist the urge to tweak the picture. Must resist the urge to tweak the picture. Must resist the urge to tweak the picture.




Why? MANY of us do it here... what's wrong with tweaking the picture?


----------



## ClayPigeon

Nice! well like i said tho give yourself a little more space for each of my measurements cause my box was folded up from the delivery guys so i may be an half an inch or so off on some.


----------



## sivartk

someone please go buy all of these left at the Austin, TX Fry's for $512 before I force myself to buy one for the bedroom


----------



## caliwillbemine

Every time I switch modes for a game (going from standard def to progressive or 1080i), I get these very pronounced squiggles across the screen (normally in the middle, but they tend to move around). They are very noticeable, and I can't help but wonder if it's my component cables that suck, or I'm doing something wrong. Normally the squiggles go away after about 3 minutes, but sometimes they creep back in. ANNOYING!


----------



## ClayPigeon

Do they look like thsi cali? I bene getting these since day 1 IF i turn on my Tv while it's still on the componet input my xbox 360 is plugged into.


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do they look like thsi cali? I bene getting these since day 1 IF i turn on my Tv while it's still on the componet input my xbox 360 is plugged into.



Wow THAT'S not normal.


----------



## ClayPigeon

LOL! yea i didn't know what to make of it! happened when i first got it too! But i didn't notice util turning the Tv on while it was on video 4! It goes away tho once i switch videos then everything is fine!


----------



## ClayPigeon

I'm gonna switch inputs with my HDbox and 360 andsee if it still happens. If it does i know it's the componet input and not from my xbox360.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Hmm. So i switched the xbox with my STB and now it's not doing it anymore







Maybe a connection was bad! It's kinda hard to to get the componet cables in all the way with the cables plugged in right next to the other ones! can't get a grip on them! Plus the fact they make componet cables so damn tight you could swing the TV from them once they plugged in! I'm always worried i'm gonna break the inputs trying to push them in all the way.


----------



## turbodood

I think I've decided to step back again and relax and try not to freak out anymore. Yes I see some bowing on the bottom of the screen sometimes, but its not all the time so I don't think its worth messing with a global setting. Yes the top left corner isn't perfect, there doesn't seem to be any setting to just straighten that out without messing up anything else (soebody can certainly correct be there I suppose).


I believe the bowing problem is on the computer is completely related to the computer. Remeber I said before how it had way to much MDVS with the standard settings ... then I enabled the "show only standard hdtv resolutions" ... fixed the MDVS, caused the bowing, hence its the computer. You'd have thunk this type of problem would only happen on a vga cable on a CRT monitor, but I guess not. Anyway hence why its the computer/drivers, not the TV. Since I am pertty much happy with the settings everywhere else now, I think I'm going to continue trying to pursue this angle.


Unless somebody wants to step and just say ATIs drivers are way better for this, I think I'm going to try the awesome resulution tweaking program powerstrip --- it has all sorts of internal geometry tweaks and if you search "powerstrip 720p" on google on this site you'll find some old threads on this site talking about good 720p settings on a 1080i tv, that I'm hoping will help.


Anyways wow CP it certainly looks like you put a lot of work into all that stuff, I still don't even know what half of those settings are. However, it will certainly be fun to try them out at some point.


----------



## ClayPigeon

I have no clue what you are trying to do or want to do with your xbr970 turbo! Did you buy it just for use as a PC monitor or what?


----------



## ClayPigeon

If you are having the same problems as me then the settings i posted will fix 93% of your problems.


----------



## caliwillbemine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do they look like thsi cali? I bene getting these since day 1 IF i turn on my Tv while it's still on the componet input my xbox 360 is plugged into.




Actually, it's not nearly as bad as that, but they seem to have gone away, (good for me). Just little bits of fuzz every now and then. Too bad I won't get actual HDTV for probably another year (when cable is free from the university, I refuse to pay for an entirely different cable service). I'll get HD from my 360 or PS3, whichever one I get at some point during the summer.


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caliwillbemine* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually, it's not nearly as bad as that, but they seem to have gone away, (good for me). Just little bits of fuzz every now and then. Too bad I won't get actual HDTV for probably another year (when cable is free from the university, I refuse to pay for an entirely different cable service). I'll get HD from my 360 or PS3, whichever one I get at some point during the summer.



$6/month for HD? Then why not just buy a SD-TV? I understand where your coming from, but $6/month? If you can afford this TV, on sale or not, really, what's a few bucks a month?


Or why not a HD antenna?



And HD-cable isn't going "public" until February 2009.


----------



## MCalvert1

For anyone out there still thinking about getting one of these, CC seems to have taken it off their website. Might be able to get one in store still. I picked mine up earlier this week from an online purchase when it was at it's lowest price. I know I'll be happy with it after some adjustments. Some small geometry issues that I'll either tweak or live with, but the overscan is pretty massive. I'm waiting for my DVE disc to come from blockbuster online before messing with any of it. Also, I bought that Stormark stand from Ikea. It was obviously made with this television as it's model. Shape, size, and weight limitations are all just about perfect. And it's only $60.

http://www.ikea.com/webapp/wcs/store...umber=20074716 


MjC


----------



## caliwillbemine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UWisconsin97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> $6/month for HD? Then why not just buy a SD-TV? I understand where your coming from, but $6/month? If you can afford this TV, on sale or not, really, what's a few bucks a month?
> 
> 
> Or why not a HD antenna?
> 
> 
> 
> And HD-cable isn't going "public" until February 2009.



Well, actually, I'd have to get a completely different cable service (the University cable service is its own thing, ane the only upgrade allowed is the upgrade for Showtime and HBO). Actually, I don't think I can even have different cable installed, I guess that's what I get for living in a University owned apartment. I guess I'll just pick up an HD antenna, that would be the only option until at least the next fall ('08).


----------



## bigdaveman

Quick question. Does the 970 have the anti-glare coating on the screen?


----------



## Egan311




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MCalvert1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, I bought that Stormark stand from Ikea. It was obviously made with this television as it's model. Shape, size, and weight limitations are all just about perfect. And it's only $60.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MjC



If you have any pics of your Sony on that stand, I would like to see them. That's a really good price for a stand.....if it fits.


----------



## landlover

Hi, on May 8 I got my 970 delivered, very happy with the picture. I was told a power conditioner will improve the picture some. Eventually I plan on having a nice surround sound system hooked up to it, Pioneer Elite receiver, Blue Ray player and nice 7.1 speakers system. Is it worth it to buy a power conditioner for it now? If you think it is worth it, can you also recommend one or two please.


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *landlover* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, on May 8 I got my 970 delivered, very happy with the picture. I was told a power conditioner will improve the picture some. Eventually I plan on having a nice surround sound system hooked up to it, Pioneer Elite receiver, Blue Ray player and nice 7.1 speakers system. Is it worth it to buy a power conditioner for it now? If you think it is worth it, can you also recommend one or two please.




I plan on buying one, for $100, with 5200 joule rating and 11 outlets, for $100 from Belkin. For the price, I cannot pass it up. They retail for $200+



The ONLY device that will improve the picture, is a Flea or Flea HDMI. Don't fall for all that other stuff.


http://www.algolith.com/index.php?id=flea-hdmi&L=0 


They sell for $799, and if you're serious about cleaning up your image, it's worth every cent. I am buying one..


----------



## ClayPigeon

I also have a belkin pure Av power conditioner/ surge protector.


damn tho wisconsin that flea thing is more then the TV!


----------



## ClayPigeon

This is the one i have and it doesn't do a damn thing









http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProdu...uct_Id=250818# 



Eliminates popping, hissing, static and snow


LOL lies! lies i tell you!


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I also have a belkin pure Av power conditioner/ surge protector.
> 
> 
> damn tho wisconsin that flea thing is more then the TV!



But if you have some serious mosiquto, picture noise etc. It is a MUST have.



I couldn't see spending more than the TV is worth, for some device, but with a 30-day unconditional money back guarantee, and many people rave about it, it's worth a shot.


I have pretty bad artifacts, mosquito, and noise in my image, a few HD channels, and even more SD channels. This will clean it up..


----------



## Voyeur

Hi, I'm a newB...but I just wanted to say I just got the 970 days ago and I already love it. I had a rear-projection Toshiba for more than 4 years which was great, but was so old it didn't even have an hdmi input. There were minor issues with my 42" Toshiba. Some dvd's didn't look great, others did. But worse of all, it got a burn-in effect from (of all things) using the PoP too much. I had been so careful not to achieve burn-in from sidebars or letter boxes, I didn't even realize you could get it from utilizing the PoP too much.


Anyway, after doing some MAJOR tweaking, I believe I finally have my settings right on the new Sony and MAN does the HD look great. I was watching Nascar for about 15 minutes last night...and I NEVER watch Nascar. Some of the HD channels that looked so-so on my Toshiba (like Universal HD or TNT) now look amazing. Basketball games looks so much better also. Even my standard channels look way better. When I watch Countdown on MSNBC, Keith Olbermann looks almost as sharp as HD. Finally, my dvd's look better all around...even my older ones...the only problem is I absolutely HAD to take the color temp from "warm" to "neutral" in movie settings. Warm didn't look good at all.


I do however have a major problem. When watching non-HD stations, the right sidebar is way larger than the left. And there's also a little green discoloration on the right side too. But I've got the Sears tech coming to look at that on Monday...wish me luck on that.


Anyway, sorry for the long post...but I saw this Official thread on the 970 and had to chime in!


----------



## ClayPigeon

LOL i found myself watching programs i don't normally watch as well! everything looks good in HD. As for the sidebar problem i had the same problems but was able to fix it in the service menu. Give your set some time to break in and when you feel comfortable enough and after reading some info you can get into the service menu and correct those errors. Also tho keep in mind alot of program material depends on the station, so while having a problem on one, it may be absent on another station.


Oh wait nevermind! see you have a tech coming. Hopefully he can fix the problems!


----------



## UWisconsin97

Do CRT's have a "burn-in" issue? I haven't heard of them having this issue..


----------



## ClayPigeon

I should call up and have a tech come also just for the hell of it. Maybe he can fix some of my horizontal convergence issues.


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UWisconsin97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do CRT's have a "burn-in" issue? I haven't heard of them having this issue..



I'm pretty sure they do, phosphor burn- in although not as bad as older CRT's. I have some green discolarations on the sides of my set, but not bad and i'm willing to bet it's from my speakers. They are shielded tho but i had issues with them on my other TV as well. I have them pretty far away from the set but i'm sure they are still causing it.


----------



## Voyeur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh wait nevermind! see you have a tech coming. Hopefully he can fix the problems!



I sure hope he can fix it. I'm very glad I don't have noticeable geometric distortions. I used to have a Sony Wega 36" tv and it would bow dramatically in two different places. It would be weird to see a crawl at the bottom of the screen(on CNN or MSNBC) as it would move straight....then dip...straight again...then bigger dip...then straight.


----------



## ClayPigeon

I have the bowing on the top. The left corner bows down slightly. It's annoying cause i know where it is, lol so i'm always looking at it.


----------



## ClayPigeon

LOL right as i posted that i was trying to fix it in the service menu. Got it better but not perfect. I'm able to really notice it right now cause i have dead mans chest on in the background on starzHD and they are showing it in letterbox. So i'm trying to forget about using any test patterns and trying to get it as unnoticeable as possible while watching, and not going by what a static test pattern tells me.


----------



## Ace_of_Sevens

(deleted)


----------



## caliwillbemine

Just in case anyone is interested in this TV and hasn't purchased one yet, Rainbow Appliance is selling them on Ebay right now for $535. Shipping is $135 for most places in the U.S., but if you're in NYC, Westchester, LI, Rockland or Northern NJ you can get local shipping for $50.



Here's the link in case anyone is interested. (just insert ebay then .com if you don't know any better)

http://cgi.*********/Sony-34-FD-Trin...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## samijubal

Does anyone know how to adjust the green convergence? At the picture tube? I've got the service manual and can adjust the red/blue, from the service menus, but not the green. The red/blue is fine, but the green is pretty far off.


----------



## ClayPigeon

What you mean? you have the back of the Tv off the set? All convergence for vertical is done in the service menu, horizontal only with magnets on the back of the set i thought? When i adjusted my conv green was pretty much the reference and was right on the white line. You should adjust the red and blue to match. If you have the avia color filters use them for that! it's soooo much easier. PS hook a brother up with the service manual!


----------



## ClayPigeon

Unless you trying with the circle magnets on the back of the set? let me know whats up.


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What you mean? you have the back of the Tv off the set? All convergence for vertical is done in the service menu, horizontal only with magnets on the back of the set i thought? When i adjusted my conv green was pretty much the reference and was right on the white line. You should adjust the red and blue to match. If you have the avia color filters use them for that! it's soooo much easier. PS hook a brother up with the service manual!




The green is off, the red/blue can't be adjusted to match it in the service menus. I can adjust the red/blue to meet each other, but that isn't where the green is, so unless there's something to adjust the green and not the red/blue, it can't be done in the SM. The green isn't on the white line. I got the manual on ebay for $12.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Hmm not sure then. I just use the other service manuals from differnet model sonys ( such as the xbr960) that are posted on here and piece them together to find out what does what, since some parameters are labeled different. They are more like guidelines. Anyuways, back to the subject at hand! I wish i could help but i have no clue about that green convergence problem. Like i said all i did was use the D-CONV convergence settings and tweaked them to perfection. Nothing was as way off as you are describing, and everything lined up with an adjustment here, adjustment there. Out of the box tho the sides were WAYY wacked on my set! but i got them pretty damn near perfect with just a few tweaks. I'm sure somebody with more experience on this subject will post and help you out. Good luck with the tweaks! Also did you just pick this set up? or have you had it for a while?


----------



## ClayPigeon

On a side note i decided to go back to around 3.5- 4 % overscan on all sides. I wasn't missing much and plus when first turning my set on before it warmed up i would see the raster edges on the sides at 2%. It went away after warming up, but it was annoying as hell when trying to watch something when the set was first on. Also changed up some more geometry settings. TOLD you i was done tweaking with geometry.


----------



## Voyeur

Well, I've got some good news and bad news since the tech's visit. The bad news is the tech said the little green-thingy is something that shows up because of my large speakers (or possibly my subwoofer). Sadly, in my apartment I have nowhere else to put them.


But...the good news is he fixed my sidebar issues. I know it was an easy fix for him but it's nice to see everything even.


Even better news is I decided to ask him if the overall picture seemed just slightly green in tone or if it was just me. He said he absolutely noticed (especially when viewing a static picture) that it was, indeed...and he could adjust it (I think he was adjusting the grey scale...I dunno, you guys are better at this than I).


Thank goodness for that! I mean the HD quality on this thing is great...and the green tone was VERY subtle...but it was nagging me. Now it's like it's supposed to be. Skin tones look real! I don't know why but I was hesitant to ask him about that. But I'm glad he fixed it.


PQ is *awesome* now.







I guess I'll deal with that little green-thingy.


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Voyeur* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I've got some good news and bad news since the tech's visit. The bad news is the tech said the little green-thingy is something that shows up because of my large speakers (or possibly my subwoofer). Sadly, in my apartment I have nowhere else to put them.



I hear that. I'm getting some discolorations from my speakers as well and i don't have any room to slide them out any further away from the set. I am NOT disconnecting my speakers tho! I'm willing to live with the slight green for sound quality.


Glad to hear the tech thing went well! I should give one a call! did it take hours of talking to a rep to finally get one to come out? did they go through the million questions first like " did you try returning the set, did you try unplugging it and making sure it wasn't under any water" BS that they usually do before finally agreeing to send a tech out? or was it no problems and they had one come out right away?


----------



## ClayPigeon

also i doubt a tech would adjust the greyscale and have any of that equipment with him! did he have any tools? he probably adjusted the GYR and GYB in the service menu for the color green. I had to do the same on my set.


----------



## Voyeur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hear that. I'm getting some discolorations from my speakers as well and i don't have any room to slide them out any further away from the set. I am NOT disconnecting my speakers tho! I'm willing to live with the slight green for sound quality.
> 
> 
> Glad to hear the tech thing went well! I should give one a call! did it take hours of talking to a rep to finally get one to come out? did they go through the million questions first like " did you try returning the set, did you try unplugging it and making sure it wasn't under any water" BS that they usually do before finally agreeing to send a tech out? or was it no problems and they had one come out right away?



He did bring some equipment but no...he adjusted it through the service menu. He's a Sears tech and never asked me any of those questions. No hassles, really. Funny thing is last night I got a call and it was a recorded message from Sears telling me to expect the tech between the hourse of 8 am and 5 pm (well, duh). He didn't really come out until around 3:30pm...but at least he called me an hour before. And it didn't take long at all for him to adjust everything.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Ohh they sent somebody out from the store you bought it from? i thought it was a sony service tech that you had to call the sony hotline to get.


----------



## Voyeur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ohh they sent somebody out from the store you bought it from? i thought it was a sony service tech that you had to call the sony hotline to get.



Yeah, although I don't think he came from the Sears from my town. He must've come from Daytona Beach or Orlando. No...I paid for the warranty, so I definitely needed to call them.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Well in that case i'm sure he did a lot more to fix the problem than any sony service tech would do. A sony tech would probably just sit down, put on his favorite episode of "bonanza" and say the TV looks fine and no problems are noticeable when watching. Then 9 pm would come around and i would have to wake him up and kick him out.


----------



## Jessster

Hey guys I got dve hd dvd and I am at a complete loss as to how to properly use it. Is there like a complete newb guide out there or something? I have played around in the service menus before and used some settings that others have posted and have gotten a better picture but that was pre dve hd dvd. Has anyone used this to calibrate their 970's? If so what are your settings? Thanks alot guys.


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also did you just pick this set up? or have you had it for a while?



This one Ive had for a few days. I had another one for a few days that had serious geometry issues, the right side was fine, but the left side had severe bowing, nothing that could be fixed in the SM. I had them bring another one. This one has almost perfect geometry, but almost everything has a green line at the edge of it. Both TVs have a green tint to them, I can't believe there aren't more people here who see that. Beautiful picture besides that.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Wow man so it's pretty much either get a bad one, or get a good one LOL.


You swear tho? you haven't moved the other set anywhere else/ same spot as the other? Thats messed up then! Some LOL wait ,MOST are lemons then. Either get a good one or a bad. i got stuck with a TERRIBLE one LOL.


----------



## MCalvert1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Egan311* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you have any pics of your Sony on that stand, I would like to see them. That's a really good price for a stand.....if it fits.




Here you go. Bad picture, bad camera. But it clearly fits. And the legs are all really thick, despite being particle board (or whatever you call it).

 


MjC


----------



## otk

this is my first 16x9 tv


so far, every anamorphic dvd i played has black bars


are there any widescreen dvd's that will fill the whole screen or is it just dumb luck that i'm picking extra wide movies so far?


so far with HD movies off my cable box, some movies fill the screen and some have black bars on the top and bottom and i understand that some movies are shot wider than others but what about anamorphic widescreen dvd's ?


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> this is my first 16x9 tv
> 
> 
> so far, every anamorphic dvd i played has black bars
> 
> 
> are there any widescreen dvd's that will fill the whole screen or is it just dumb luck that i'm picking extra wide movies so far?
> 
> 
> so far with HD movies off my cable box, some movies fill the screen and some have black bars on the top and bottom and i understand that some movies are shot wider than others but what about anamorphic widescreen dvd's ?



Check the movies, your TV is 1.78:1 many movies are 1.85, 2.35, 2.40. Anamorphic gives higher resolution than letterbox format. DVDs are NTSC 480i (4x3), an anamorphic 16:9 image is squeezed to fit and un-squeezed when displayed. This gives the full 480 lines of resolution. The non-anamorphic, leterbox DVDs, 16:9 only have 360 lines.


----------



## caliwillbemine

Just found a deal on a 955 for a pretty good deal (won't save me much, but it's actually cheaper than what I bought the 970 at). Is it worth all the effort to get the refund from Circuit City so I can go get the used 955 and save a little cash and have the much better TV? As you guys know I just bought the 970 last week and have had it set up for about 5 days. Happy with it, and finally watched my first DVD on it--Shrek looked pretty darn good I must say.


The 955 is used (seller claims barely), so that's where I have a slight concern. Advise me guys, please. (also, I had already destroyed the box for the 970, so I don't know if I can even get a refund).


----------



## caliwillbemine

Is the difference between the new xbr970 and the used 34xs955 at the same price pretty much the difference between a new Corvette and a one year old used Ferarri? I'm gonna need to jump on this quick if I should, so please let me know.


I'm just concerned whether or not it's worth doing 3 flights of stairs twice all over again. Still concerned that they won't accept it if I don't have the box though....


----------



## G-Bull

caliwillbemine - call CC to see if they'll give you a full refund. I'm guessing they have a 15% "restocking fee" if you return it without the box, but you'll have to call them to find out.


You'll have to decide for yourself if the super-fine-pitch tube is important enough to you to buy the XS955. Me, I'd keep the XBR970, simply for the peace of mind that I'd have from buying a brand new TV with a full manufacturer's warranty. There's no "I hope the previous owner didn't drop it" or "I hope the previous owner didn't clean the screen with harsh chemicals" or "I hope the previous owner didn't lie to me about 'barely' using it for two years."


But if you feel like you need the super-fine-pitch tube, and you're willing to buy one used, then maybe you should buy it. If it's really that important to you, and you don't buy it, you'll end up thinking about "the one that got away" every time you turn on your 970.


----------



## caliwillbemine

In all honesty, I think that I'm just getting a little paranoid over this whole thing, and it would just end up being more of a hassle than I want to deal with. I've already moved a 970 up 3 flights of stairs, and I have to move it down thos same stairs at the end of the Summer.


I know that the picture would be better on the 955, but I think I'm going to be plenty happy with the 970. I guess posting just helped me realize that the 970 is good enough for me, since I didn't have anything all that great in the first place!!


----------



## Garvey

The 970 is fine. Don't let the SFP koolaid drinkers tell you otherwise. Enjoy your set.


----------



## nx211

caliwillbeyours,










If you want the quick and dirty difference from my perspective, the Sony *SFP* CRT *will be noticeably sharper* with all *native HD* signals *than the XBR970* (but not significantly so). However it will also be *noticeably darker* as well. The sharpness difference that I've noticed is *only* with *native HD* signals.


With *SD* DVDs, I've noticed that *non*-SFP Sony CRTs *almost always do a better job* than the *SFP* Sony CRTs. It's hard to explain that one, but when I was comparing the two tube types in the past, at *many* different stores in no less than *4* states, that's what became clearly obvious to me.


If the money had been there, I would have liked to have purchased one of each tube type. That being said, if I had to choose between the two, brightness plays a very big part in the intensity of color displayed on the screen - so I would choose the *970*, which is what I did and now, I'm the proud owner of one.



nx211


----------



## caliwillbemine

Also, I'm still having the squiggle issues with my component cables on the PS2 (noticeable but tolerable when not progressive, makes games basically unplayable when progressive). The lines aren't there all the time, which really confuses me. I think I'm going to see if I can still get that extended warranty from Circuit City.


I got the cables like last year for about 10 bucks on Ebay, so they probably aren't that good. I'm wondering if you guys think it's a connection issue or a problem with my TV.


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caliwillbemine* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, I'm still having the squiggle issues with my component cables on the PS2 (noticeable but tolerable when not progressive, makes games basically unplayable when progressive). The lines aren't there all the time, which really confuses me. I think I'm going to see if I can still get that extended warranty from Circuit City.
> 
> 
> I got the cables like last year for about 10 bucks on Ebay, so they probably aren't that good. I'm wondering if you guys think it's a connection issue or a problem with my TV.



You get a standard 2 year warranty from Sony, which is one reason why I went with the Sony. You're going to pay $120, for a one year extended warranty?


I'd rather save those bucks for a new TV, and take my chances.


----------



## papi34

OMG, I'm waching a SD broadcast (BOS-NYY game) on my old Panasonic 27" set for the 1st time since September so that the wife and kiddies can watch American Idol on my XBR970.


All I can say is "I am spoiled". I love my XBR970. Can't wait for 9PM so I can get my set back!


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Check the movies, your TV is 1.78:1 many movies are 1.85, 2.35, 2.40. Anamorphic gives higher resolution than letterbox format. DVDs are NTSC 480i (4x3), an anamorphic 16:9 image is squeezed to fit and un-squeezed when displayed. This gives the full 480 lines of resolution. The non-anamorphic, leterbox DVDs, 16:9 only have 360 lines.



so there are some dvd movies that will fill the whole screen?


----------



## Voyeur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *papi34* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OMG, I'm waching a SD broadcast (BOS-NYY game) on my old Panasonic 27" set for the 1st time since September so that the wife and kiddies can watch American Idol on my XBR970.
> 
> 
> All I can say is "I am spoiled". I love my XBR970. Can't wait for 9PM so I can get my set back!



I know, right? Watching SD broadcasts is so good with the 970.


----------



## sivartk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so there are some dvd movies that will fill the whole screen?


 Just a few 1.78:1 

...and about 8x that number that are 1.85:1 


1.85:1 may fill the screen or may not depending on the amount of overscan set. The TV's screen is 1.78:1, but since they are so close the overscan may just "cut off" the thin black bars of a 1.85:1 film.


----------



## Voyeur

The letterbox is not a bad thing. It's just the producers way of showing you entire image...the way the filmakers intended for us to see them.


----------



## sivartk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Voyeur* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The letterbox is not a bad thing. It's just the producers way of showing you entire image...the way the filmakers intended for us to see them.



as long as they are anamorphic...if not, then on a widescreen TV you get windowbox







(I.e. the first copy of Top Gun released on DVD...just waiting for the HD DVD to replace it)


----------



## samijubal

I don't know if this has already been discussed, I haven't got past about page 28, there are no new Sony CRT TVs coming out this year or ever. I know there were people saying they were releasing 2 new CRT TVs back in the middle of the thread. I just talked to a Sony rep who said the plants are closed and all CRT TVs they will produce have already been made. So whatever is left in the warehouses or stores is the end of the CRT line.


----------



## otk

anyone know what "clearedge VM" and "color axis" controls do?


i know most people here keep the "clearedge VM" off and the "color axis" set to "monitor" but what they hell do they do technically?


----------



## Stinky-Dinkins

I believe the Clearedge VM is an artificial sharpness additive and that changing the color axis to monitor will de-emphasize reds slightly and make the colors more accurate, like skin tones and such (on my 960 I have it set to Pro, Monitor, and no artifical sharpness. Looks best to my eyes.)


----------



## Voyeur

I don't like "monitor" at all. Too drab for me.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stinky-Dinkins* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I believe the Clearedge VM is an artificial sharpness additive and that changing the color axis to monitor will de-emphasize reds slightly and make the colors more accurate, like skin tones and such (on my 960 I have it set to Pro, Monitor, and no artifical sharpness. Looks best to my eyes.)



i've played around with the VM thing and can't really see any difference no matter what i set it at


and i agree with the color axis thing, faces look less "redish" with it in "monitor" mode


----------



## hbhilton












Do any of you have lives? Spouses? Maybe even a PET of some kind!


It's a TV, for crissake, not a visual orgasm machine!


No wonder we women feel like we gotta have surgery to be "perfect" - you folks aren't able to sit back and watch without trying to tweak out the minor inperfections! Thank goodness you don't get access to the genetic code!!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


Put in a movie, put down the remote, and WATCH the darn thing!!!


----------



## G-Bull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hbhilton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you have lives? Spouses? Maybe even a PET of some kind!
> 
> 
> It's a TV, for crissake, not a visual orgasm machine!
> 
> 
> No wonder we women feel like we gotta have surgery to be "perfect" - you folks aren't able to sit back and watch without trying to tweak out the minor inperfections! Thank goodness you don't get access to the genetic code!!
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> 
> Put in a movie, put down the remote, and WATCH the darn thing!!!



For many of us, it's a hobby. We get pleasure from tweaking out the minor imperfections. Lighten up.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hbhilton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you have lives? Spouses? Maybe even a PET of some kind!
> 
> 
> It's a TV, for crissake, not a visual orgasm machine!
> 
> 
> No wonder we women feel like we gotta have surgery to be "perfect" - you folks aren't able to sit back and watch without trying to tweak out the minor inperfections! Thank goodness you don't get access to the genetic code!!
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> 
> Put in a movie, put down the remote, and WATCH the darn thing!!!



How much time do you spend choosing the color of lipstick, eye liner, clothes, fixing your hair.........? We all have our special interests.


----------



## Jessster

So has anyone tried dve hd dvd with success?


----------



## hbhilton




> Quote:
> For many of us, it's a hobby. We get pleasure from tweaking out the minor imperfections. Lighten up.



I WAS light - see the smiles? I notice your post didn't include any. Hmmmmmm.....



> Quote:
> How much time do you spend choosing the color of lipstick, eye liner, clothes, fixing your hair.........?



None, actually, I'm a wash 'n go girl - and I look great!


....Now, back to your regularly scheduled programming....


----------



## Egan311




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MCalvert1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here you go. Bad picture, bad camera. But it clearly fits. And the legs are all really thick, despite being particle board (or whatever you call it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MjC



Thanks for the pic and info....


----------



## evvythomas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hbhilton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you have lives? Spouses? Maybe even a PET of some kind!
> 
> 
> It's a TV, for crissake, not a visual orgasm machine!
> 
> 
> No wonder we women feel like we gotta have surgery to be "perfect" - you folks aren't able to sit back and watch without trying to tweak out the minor inperfections! Thank goodness you don't get access to the genetic code!!
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> 
> Put in a movie, put down the remote, and WATCH the darn thing!!!



First off, things in the realm of mechanics, electronics and the like hold certain values to us men; values pertaining to logic and intelligence. So yes, it's no wonder we tend to give them more attention than we do to women when we are in a mood to use our minds.

When we want to use our bodies and reproductive systems in a more rudimentary way there you are for us, thank you. You've been a vessel for mans continuation and it is much appreciated.

But right now we've got work to do, so keep making babies, shut the **** up and leave us alone while we make 'Desperate Housewives' look perfect for you, K?

Buh Bye.


PS. It's iMperfections, retard. And the human genome HAS been mapped by men.. So look the **** out.


----------



## Jessster

wow....


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evvythomas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> First off, ........



Absolutely uncalled for.










evvythomas, you are a pig, plain and simple. I pity the women in your life. I certainly don't consider myself part of your "us men". I happen to be a REAL man.










I have reported your post to the moderator.


----------



## otk

my post was deleted, hehehehe


----------



## otk

let's get back to talking about the sony 34" 970 XBR


i've had mine for a few weeks now and am happier than a pig in ****


wow


----------



## RyanHomsey

I just wanted to report that with the new version 1.8 "full range RGB" Sony Playstation 3 using this display, setting it to full, to me, causes crushed blacks.


I dont really see a difference when I turn the "super white" option to on. Does anyone know if that setting applies to this display?


----------



## otk

what do you mean by "crushed blacks" ?


----------



## ClayPigeon

Loss of shadow detail. Blacks swallow everything. I had the same problem when going from my 360 to HD box. When i calibrated brightness using my 360 it was too black for normal viewing, so i had to bump UBOF to 3 to lighten everything up.


----------



## mark russ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hbhilton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's a TV, for crissake, not a visual orgasm machine!



I actually agree with most of your post, except for that part quoted above.


On the contrary, with some appropriate material, such as Vivid Video DVDs that have Kobe Tai's "virtual world" in the special features for example, it can in fact be *exactly* just such a machine as you described.


----------



## mark russ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raouliii* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I pity the women in your life.



I'll give you 10 to 1 odds that there is none.


----------



## evvythomas

My apologies for lashing out.










I am going through a bitter divorce right now and having downed one or two too many 'pops', I sort of went off on women in general after having read the original post. I'm sure that you are a fine person. I just assumed that, angry at your husband or something, you had just jumped on here to call men idiots.


Once again, I apologize for my rudeness to you and all here and I'll keep my 'angry at the world' moments at bay when perusing this board. I do this on my own and have not been asked or told to do so by board mods; please believe that it is heartfelt.


I guess if it weren't for divorce, I wouldn't have been in the market for a new TV and would have missed out on this great XBR deal, right? I think it WILL be an orgasm machine for some time to come...


----------



## mark russ

You've really got to give credit to evvythomas for standing up like a man and apologizing here.


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark russ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You've really got to give credit to evvythomas for standing up like a man and apologizing here.



I agree.


----------



## Stinky-Dinkins

This thread got embarrassing to read.


Jesus, honestly.


Talk about the TV. Take anything else to a blog or something, so boring to read.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Voyeur* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't like "monitor" at all. Too drab for me.



What are your other settings at (Pro?)


Without it I found certain things a little "off" (like skin tones, etc.)


----------



## Jessster

so nobody has used dve hd dvd?


----------



## Voyeur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stinky-Dinkins* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This thread got embarrassing to read.
> 
> 
> Jesus, honestly.
> 
> 
> Talk about the TV. Take anything else to a blog or something, so boring to read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your other settings at (Pro?)
> 
> 
> Without it I found certain things a little "off" (like skin tones, etc.)



I've got my picture at 75, brightness at 73, color at 60, hue at 0, color temp at neutral, sharpness at 50, clear edge off, and color axis at default.


I know those setting seem quite high. But honestly (and maybe it's just my particular TV set) if I kept everything at mid level or lower, it looks very dark and colorless.


----------



## SoCal-Phenom

Guys,


My XBR970 is in my living room where it is full of light during the day and into dusk hours. So, having brightness and picutre between 75-90 isnt really "too" bright for my situation. But is it true that having the settings high can shorten the lifespan of the TV? Approxiamately how long?


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoCal-Phenom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> But is it true that having the settings high can shorten the lifespan of the TV? Approxiamately how long?



Yes.. excessive settings.. like "max" everything.. 70's and 80's will be fine..



I just got some really dark blue window shades for my room, and what a difference it makes. I would consider some "shade" for your windows..


----------



## hbhilton




> Quote:
> First off, things in the realm of mechanics, electronics and the like hold certain values to us men; values pertaining to logic and intelligence. So yes, it's no wonder we tend to give them more attention than we do...
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> (blah blah blah)
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> PS. It's iMperfections, retard. And the human genome HAS been mapped by men.. So look the **** out.


wha--ha ha ha HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HAHA

(GAFFAW)

HAHAHAHAHA


OH! (choking, wiping tears from eyes) SORRY! hee hee hee!






































I've color coded my response so folks who don't want to be bothered, or are embarrassed by reading it can skip the white stuff. Green is something pertaining to your sacred TV.

Just popped back to say I bought the stand for this TV YESTERDAY on eBay - check out eBay's seller "Rainbow Appliance."

Noticed this response and just HAD to laugh! Typo's really set you OFF, eh evvythomas? He only apologized because some of you stepped up, so THANKS to those that did. My last word on the issue, and then I won't be returning (you can quote that and share your thanks to one another!)
































I didn't call men idiots, that was his interpretation of my words. Very TELLING interpretation, as a matter of fact, because I didn't refer to men at all, I used the term "you" to refer to the folks who post here, then I indicated women feel they need to be perfect for perfectionists, not necessiarily MEN. I was poking fun at your TV geeky-ness, basically due to my surprise that geekoids took TV viewing to this level. My post was FULL of smilies, so if you can't take a joke you should TAKE a WALK. And before anyone snaps off about my use of formatting and large font - it's AVAILABLE to use! If you didn't want folks using it, then take it out of the OPTIONS list!


To those of you that think I'm just some bimbo with a computer and a new TV - my IQ is 148, and I'm an Information Technology QA manager. I deal with hi-tech geeks all the time, and when they don't have a solution for something, they come to ME for answers and testing. So, I'm kinda well equipped with the skills Mr. Thomas implies are male - logic and intelligence - as I'm the one evaluating the process others use for testing and tweaking and developing and coding, and I'm failing the things they design that don't work. Folks also come to me when they need an injection of humor during a rough day, AND for personal advice on issues like FEMALE BEHAVIOR. Something with which you folks CLEARLY don't want to be bothered.


You can have fun AND get the job done. Most of the technical folks I deal with need to be reminded of that, and I'd say you all do too! Careful in this area, or who are you gonna watch that thing WITH, anyway!


Good luck to you all.


----------



## UWisconsin97

Seriously WTF is going on? This is a public message board, specifically for the Sony XBR970.



Some of you need to grow up.. and this is coming from a 20 year old. This is despicable..


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UWisconsin97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes.. excessive settings.. like "max" everything.. 70's and 80's will be fine..
> 
> 
> 
> I just got some really dark blue window shades for my room, and what a difference it makes. I would consider some "shade" for your windows..




70's and 80's seem kinda high too tho. I have black out shades so i don't have to compete with any reflections from the windows, so i keep my contrast pretty low.


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Voyeur* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've got my picture at 75, brightness at 73, color at 60, hue at 0, color temp at neutral, sharpness at 50, clear edge off, and color axis at default.
> 
> 
> I know those setting seem quite high. But honestly (and maybe it's just my particular TV set) if I kept everything at mid level or lower, it looks very dark and colorless.



Have you calibrated with a test disc or anything? Those numbers seem way off. Especially the color setting. I know all TV's may be different but thats kinda out of the ballpark numbers. Was the set you bought a floor model or used?


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hbhilton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ........and I'm an Information Technology QA manager. I deal with hi-tech geeks all the time, and when they don't have a solution for something, they come to ME for answers and testing. So, I'm kinda well equipped with the skills Mr. Thomas implies are male - logic and intelligence - as I'm the one evaluating the process others use for testing and tweaking and developing and coding, and I'm failing the things they design that don't work........



Then you should be able to understand that there are standards for displaying video and when a display device is not properly displaying that video, adjustment is needed. If making things (TVs, cars, information systems, food, clothes, etc.) perform or conform to specifications wasn't important, there would be no need for QA......... The QA specs for Sony to ship the TV to sell are much different from the actual standards set by NTSC, SMPTE and ATSC for viewing. What is wrong with a consumer wanting their TV to perform much to those standards? QA is around us all the time, it is a personal decision to pick and choose what we want right and what we say, "that's good enough for me" Some may seem overly obsessed, but who knows, it may be their main interest, hobby, escape from work or the spouse, or the fact they know it is not performing correctly and want it right. Others (consumers the manufacturers target) just stick their head in the sand and don't know any different.


Since we all know that no TV will perform, to the standards, OOTB with factory settings, as a QA Professional, what have you done to correct this situation with your TV?


This forum is predominantly male oriented, when one plays the female card, all the alpha males and those with memories of a bitter divorce suddenly respond in force, then the alpha female responds in kind and another war has begun.


----------



## ClayPigeon

I'm gonna go look for a mostly predominate female forum about "how to set the clock on a VCR" and play the "hey i'm a male" card in every post


----------



## ClayPigeon

Back to the TV tho. Not sure if anybody is still tweaking, or given up. But i'm done with messing with geometry any further ( well for now) My batteries are already dead in my TV remote from all the service menu tweaking and I just got this set a few weeks ago! Now i'm going to see what can be done with the MID5 settings and all those "enhancement" parameters. I have everything in MID5 set to 0 right now but want to tweak with them.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hbhilton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you have lives? Spouses? Maybe even a PET of some kind!
> 
> 
> It's a TV, for crissake, not a visual orgasm machine!
> 
> 
> No wonder we women feel like we gotta have surgery to be "perfect" - you folks aren't able to sit back and watch without trying to tweak out the minor inperfections! Thank goodness you don't get access to the genetic code!!
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> 
> Put in a movie, put down the remote, and WATCH the darn thing!!!



imagine the hours and hours women spend on hair & make-up & picking out clothes


at least the time we are spending gets some good results


----------



## otk

does anyone worry about all those air vents on the top of the tv?


i worry about all the dust that might settle inside the tv over years and years


i think i'm going to keep mine covered when i'm not using it


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

you know what drives me up a wall with this set, its when i try to adjust it so its perfect and on the bottom the image distorts slightly to the left. How the hell do i fix that? does anyone have a clue. Dont get me wrong i love this tv, but somtimes i wish i had my old lcd because id never get that problem with that one.


it seems as if im trading one problem for another


----------



## ClayPigeon

Something weird i noticed tho. When i put up the "adjacent colors" pattern in kentechs service code topics, on the right side of two squares i see color bleeding through , not on every box tho! tust two, which is weird. It's like another line of color next to it. maybe it's the pattern itself? can't be a convergence issue tho cause i tweaked my convergence alot better than how the set came at default. But i noticed when changing the MID5 setting "MHLC" from 0-2 that the color bleeding goes away. What the hell is MHLC tho? I don't know if i should just keep it at 0 or if it's messing up anything else when setting it to 2. or if keeping it at 2 and everything else at 0 will have any adverse effects cause some settings may work together.


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> does anyone worry about all those air vents on the top of the tv?
> 
> 
> i worry about all the dust that might settle inside the tv over years and years
> 
> 
> i think i'm going to keep mine covered when i'm not using it



LOL i just dusted up there the other day. I didn't even know there were also vents up there! My old set had the grooves, but there were no vents so i didn't know. I wouldn't worry too much about it. What you can do tho, and this may sound stupid but it works,is you can use a dryer sheet like bounce or snuggle after it's been in the dryer and you can wipe down the set where the vents are and the anti-static effect will work and keep dust away for a while.


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yourbigpalal83* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> you know what drives me up a wall with this set, its when i try to adjust it so its perfect and on the bottom the image distorts slightly to the left. How the hell do i fix that? does anyone have a clue. Dont get me wrong i love this tv, but somtimes i wish i had my old lcd because id never get that problem with that one.
> 
> 
> it seems as if im trading one problem for another



I wouldn't obsess over it too much, unless it's REALLY noticeable when viewing. Just keep in mind how much better you made the set than how it came set at default. What do you mean tho it distorts? is it bowing down? pointing the left? or is the whole bottom ****s to the left at like a 90 degree angle? if thats the case you need to adjust "PSTP" ( courtesy of G-bull) in the service menu.Ii had the same problem and adjusting it from 136 to 140 fixed it up.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

ill try that out.



holy ****, it works great! thanks so much


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

works like a charm. had to set it twice with 720 and 1080i but works like a charm. now i can finally set everything properly.


the one thing though when i watch a 4:3 i or p with the cable box, the image on full doest completly fill up the screen, but eh, so what....i get about a inch or so on the left and right of black bars, and the right bar seens to bow inward the image, kinda like a pregnant belly, know how to fix that too? if so, id be in heaven


thanks again so much though its amost perfect


----------



## ClayPigeon

Try messing with the HBLK settings like RBLK and LBLK. May need to be adjusted to see more of the picture.


----------



## ClayPigeon

if that doesn't open the picture up more you will have to adjust some of the MID2 settings like DHHP, DHHS to get the full picture inside.


----------



## ClayPigeon

About the bowing on the right, the best you can do is try setting VBOW. But watch out cause if you adjust it too much then the left side will bend inward. Try to find a compromise. If after adjusting both sides seem to bow in or out try adjusting MPIN and PIN. Also you may need to adjust UCP and LCP. Thats upper corner pin and lower corner pin for the extreme corners on the top right /bottom right, top left/bottom left.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

thanks again man. now, do u have to change each setting for each resolution?


----------



## ClayPigeon

I don't really remember , but off the top of my head 480 has different settings for LCP, UCP, SCRL and i think HPOS. You can change these to different values from 720p and 1080i. Also some settings can be tweaked different when you have 480 in NORMAL mode. I had to adjust MDHP in mid 1 to center my 480 normal picture. Mid 2 settings are different for every resolution.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Just fix up 1080i mode first and right down what you change. Then go to the other resolutions and see if those settings changed also. If not, then you can change them to different values then what you have 1080i ste at.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

whats ur list of settings, ill try those. i mean it should work we have the same tv


----------



## ClayPigeon

They may or they may not. Gimme a few minutes tho. I'll write them down for you.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

thanks man, ur very helpful


i just wana get the tv as perfect as possable ya know.


----------



## samijubal

Settings are different for each TV, you can't just set to another TVs settings. The geometry settings are for all inputs and modes. There's a grid in the TVs service menus that can be used for convergence and geometry settings, it's in the blue menus, the second thing when using 1-4 to scroll, I think it says pattern. Once it's been turned on with 3-6, you can go to any other menus in the SM, but when you're done, you have to go back and turn it off, with 3-6 and save, or the TV will stay on the pattern even after being turned off.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

oh ok i get u now


----------



## ClayPigeon

The patterns in the TV suck tho.


----------



## samijubal

Make sure you write down all settings before changing anything. You can make a mess of the TV if you're not careful and they will be the only back to where it was.


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The patterns in the TV suck tho.



I had no problems using the TV patterns for goemetry and convergence, a lot better than trying to use the THX disc. The TV pattern is in HD mode, it works better than a DVD in 480p.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Ok here are my settings.


1080i- componet input


VPOS-27

VSIZ-26

VSZO-0

VLIN-6

VSCO-6

VCEN-12

VPIN-18

MVPN-0

NSCO-15

HTPZ-19

SCRL-36

HCNT-31

HPOS-32

HSIZ-36

MPIN-9

PIN-18

UCP-36

LCP-36

PPHA-21

VANG-27

LANG-28

VBOW-25

LBOW-41

LBLK-43

RBLK-30

TBLK-5

BBLK-1


MID2

DHHP-24

DHHS-186

DHVP-28

DHVL-4


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had no problems using the TV patterns for goemetry and convergence, a lot better than trying to use the THX disc. The TV pattern is in HD mode, it works better than a DVD in 480p.



I have avia so i just used that for basic geometry overscan for 480p. For the HD modes i burned some patterns off the PC onto CD for 720p 1080i and played them through the 360. I used the built in ones at first but i didn't like them.


----------



## ClayPigeon

For 720p the settings are the same as i posted EXCEPT for these:


MID2


DHHP-41

DHHS-124

DHVP-36



Now for 480p in NORMAL mode


only things different i have is


VSZO-1

SCRL-31

HPOS-42

LBLK-35

RBLK-24

TBLK-2

BBLK-8


MID1

MDHP-44


MID 2

DHHP-69

DHHS-170

DHVP-29

DHVS-60


For 480p FULL mode


MDHP-0

SCRL-32

DHHP-42

DHHS-186


----------



## ClayPigeon

Also make sure you don't have any tilt correction on in the main menu, or vertical position before doing the settings i posted. Have that all set to 0. NSCO is for tilt correction in the service menu.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Again like samijubal said every TV is different. Even which direction your TV is facing can change the geometry. So make sure you have the defaults written down first and what mode you're in and resolution.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

i did that, and for the most part everything works like a charm except for this one slight problem i get when using the web browser on my ps3.



ill post images here











sry for the low quality. its not my camera and im not use to it.


as u can see i get a slight inward bend when zoomed in onto the brower scroll bar on the ps3 web browser. other then that i never notice it, AS OF YET on anything elese, but how do i fix that?


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

heres another image of the same problem incase u cant make out that one











i tried the vbow and everything, cant seem to hammer it out.


other then that, u guys helped fix the entire lower distortion and everything elese, and its so close to working absolutly perfect.


i hope i can get it like that, because i really love this tv, and it be a shame to ditch in the first chance i get for a plasma!


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yourbigpalal83* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> heres another image of the same problem incase u cant make out that one
> 
> 
> snip photo
> 
> 
> i tried the vbow and everything, cant seem to hammer it out.
> 
> 
> other then that, u guys helped fix the entire lower distortion and everything elese, and its so close to working absolutly perfect.
> 
> 
> i hope i can get it like that, because i really love this tv, and it be a shame to ditch in the first chance i get for a plasma!



The photo appears to show a lean as opposed to a bow. Is that correct? Does the left side of the screen have a similar distortion? If the left side also angles inward toward the bottom, then PPHA may help. If the left side angles outward toward the bottom, (parallel to the right side lean, then VANG may help.


BTW, a crosshatch pattern is the standard signal to view for geometry alignment. It makes the alignments much easier because you can immediately see the effects (pro and con) of your adjustments.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

no i also thought of tint no real improvement


----------



## ClayPigeon

I'm not familar with the Playstation web browser. Are you using component cables or HDMI for it? Did you try VANG, LANG, PPHA like raoulli said?


----------



## ClayPigeon

What does it look like when on the xbox360 dashboard? can you do me a favor and take a pic of what that looks like? I can better see what would need to be adjusted then.


----------



## ClayPigeon

try adjusting PIN until it straightens out, then your picture will be lopsided and then try messing with VANG and PPHA until it even outs.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

yea i did. the ps3 is hooked up via hdmi.


heres a pic of the xbox dashboard, which looks, perfect


----------



## ClayPigeon

Oh i'm not using HDMI so i'm not sure how different the settings are for that input. I'm pretty sure the settings are different for HDMI. Yea the 360 dashboard looks fine tho cept for the overscan on the left side looks over 5%.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Go into service mode when using the PS3 on so it's in HDMI mode and let me know what the MID 1 MID 2 settings are.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Not all the mid settings tho actually. And the HPOS, HSIZ, HCNT. Are those the same as when using componet inputs?


The mid settings i need to see are

DHPH

DHHP

DHHS


----------



## ClayPigeon

See what i mean about the overscan on the left side? Here is mine. I have it set to 4% on all sides.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

hold on


ps3 HDMI settings


DHPS 101

DHHP 30


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

hold on


ps3 HDMI settings


DHPS 101

DHHP 30

DHSS 178


I believe there the same when using component, im not sure though


----------



## ClayPigeon

Yea ok. Those are the same as the componet then. Try to see what parameters are different then componet that you can change geometry wise,unless they ALL share the same geo settings which would suck







Means i'm gonna have a hell of a time tweaking again when i get my HDMI HD box.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

also i ajusted the 360 screen

heres the pic


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

thats as far as i can get it over before its a black line.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Black line cause of the LBLK setting? lower it and see if the line goes away.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Will fix up the 360 first since it will be easier, then will worry about the PS3.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Dashboard is in 1080i mode also?


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

yep


----------



## ClayPigeon

I'll tell you exactly what to do to move the picture over once you let me know if it's the LBLK setting or not.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

i tweaked it, dident do much of anythin


----------



## ClayPigeon

Ok well tweak LBLK and RBLK until they go off the screen to max. I forget if it's higher or lower with those, you know what i mean tho? so there is no blanking, better yet just turn HBLK to 0 for now so it shuts off the horizontal blanking. How did everything look with 720p? same amount of the image cut off on the left?


----------



## ClayPigeon

Ok lower HSIZ to 0 until the screen is smushed in. ( remember the setting tho) Do you have the same amount of black bars on the left and right? remember HBLK should be on 0 for this. If you don't have the same amount of black adjust HPOS until the screen is centered and it's about equal black on both sides.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

ill check

same amount 720p


i gota head out,


ive ajusted everything, and i just went with lining up the image of a super widescreen movie )2:21 or somthing aspect, with the edge, and it works fine.


maby mine xbox dash board just doest go that further to the side.


right now im wishing i bought a LCD so i wouldent have this problem, lol


----------



## ClayPigeon

Nah! it's not the xbox. I had the same problem. It's definitely the TV! If you still need any help when you get back let me know!


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

back!


any help would be hot!


----------



## evvythomas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark russ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You've really got to give credit to evvythomas for standing up like a man and apologizing here.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raouliii* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree.



Thank you both for understanding.


Having read her latest post, it seems I was unknowingly standing up to a femi-nazi anyways.


People with a chip on their shoulder suck, man or woman. I had one on mine that night, but Im over it.


I hope noone here will hold that post against me.


Evvy


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

here u guys go for some updated pics. im still having a up down line problem, as u can see apparent in these pics.


when playing shadows of the collisis, or using the test patterns on a blue ray disc via the ps3 through HDMI, heres whats noticable


heres using the test patterns on the blue ray disc


















when playing a ps2 game


----------



## ClayPigeon

Hmmm you sure you tried PPHA? you making sure you're saving these the settings when you change them right? cause if you don't and go into another mode or something they reset. I know you already said you have everything written down but really make sure you do so you can go back to default in case!


What are the PS2 games playing at? what res? are they playing at 4:3/16:9 mode on the TV? You tried everything i said about the rblk and lblk?


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

yes, i have. the ps3 upscales it now thanks to its latest update to 1080.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

is there a list or somthing out there that explanes in detail everything the little letters do in the service menu?


cause, im confused as hell right now.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Yea! not for the 970 tho but you can use one for a similar model. They are basically the same meaning. JUST don't change anything to the values they have posted. Hold on let me find one in kentechs topic.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Here you go.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=531494 


scroll down to the link for " servicecodelisting.zip" and d/l that.


5th link down in blue.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Also you may want to d/l some of those other things posted in there this way you get a sense of everything you're doing.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

thanks. I remember and saved it before my laptop crashed, an adobie file that had everything laid out on it. do u have that document?


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

it wont let me adjust the left and top so i can see the tips of the arrow. It will only let me do it so far... odd



this stuffs driving me crazy. i want the dam thing perfect, ya know. Now im begining to regret having the old 23inch lcd tv exchanged for this...agghhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yourbigpalal83* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> is there a list or somthing out there that explanes in detail everything the little letters do in the service menu?
> 
> 
> cause, im confused as hell right now.



Try this excerpt from the HS420 service manual: HS420 Geometry Information It provide a visual indication of how each geometry adjustment works.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

ive been at this dam thing for hours, and no matter what i do, i cant seem to get it right...aggh..


any sujestions. anything?


----------



## samijubal

Not all geometry issues can be fixed in the SM. If it's too far off or not symmetrical, it may need to be done at the picture tube. If so, a technician will have to do it. You may end up with it worse than it is now.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

yea, im begining to think ur right, i cant adjust it no matter what. Oh well, u really dont notice it anyways.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Yea bigpalal83, don't beat yourself up over it. I circled a part of one of the pictures you posted in red where i have the same problem and no matter what i do i can't straighten it out without messing up a bunch of other things. It bows down like that, but thats the only spot it does it.


----------



## ClayPigeon

I figured i would go check some color decoding settings since my TV is broken in now. MAN tho, i'm getting different color reading depending on what i use! If i use the TV's built in color pattern or Avia but seems no setting works for both. I went with this using the built in color pattern in the TV


RYR-15

RYB-13

GYR-0

GYB-2


Then i checked with avia and i saw boxes blinking! Colors off! I got fed up and just set things back to


RYR-14

RYB-14

GYR-6

GYB-4


Now maybe somebody can help me out here. LOL what is wrong? AVIA or the TV's built in pattern? I used same settings, same res when checking, so i'm stumped.


For when checking the color bars in avia, i get blue perfect everything is the same shade of blue and no blinking. But then, with the RED bars and GREEN i can get red pretty spot on, but then with the green... if i adjust GYR and GYB i can get the hue color bars the same hue and and intensity, but the bars labeled saturation are all different shades of green and blinking. So what i'm wondering is i want to be adjusting red and green using those color bars right? and try to get the same results as i get with the blue color bars? IE. same intensity, all bars same color, minimal blinking. It seems tho if i get up some bars and just use the green or red color guns then i can get them close to the same, but when i bring the blinking boxes back they look way off. Or should i just be using the RYR-GYB bars while viewing the color decoder check pattern in avia and get everything to 0%


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

yea, i guess the bowing is just built into the tube. Oh well, i knew beforehand that any crt would never have 100% geometry were as any LCD would, but, i just figure, it doesnt distroy all the pros i get on this set that i would have never gotten with a LCD, like true rich blacks that arent crushed, NO BACKLIGHT LEAKAGE! no ghosting, no dead or stuck pixels, etc.


a little bow in the image, that u can only really see in a grid, aint going to kill this tv for me, consitering that the samsung LCD i had before this had all sorts of problems, so, intill i can afford a 60inch 1080P plasma i can live it with!


as for the colors, i dont get how u guys want to adjust them in the service menu. I have no intrist in doing that at all, because the colors to me seem spot on. Then again i like that slighly over saturated digital look to things. I did try setting the color mode in the normal menu to monitor, and i hated it, so im leaving color just as it is.


----------



## ClayPigeon

I keep my color axis at monitor. All it really is tho is asn easy fix for people to lower the red push without going into the service menu. I noticed when switching to default color axis while in service menu the RYR and RYB settings changed to like 8 and 9.


Well right now the TV is bugging me cause they are showing Star wars on HBO HD and it's in widescreen mode so there are still black bars on top and bottom and it really makes me notice the geometry problem i'm having with the screen bowing down on the top left corner like i said. Also i'm able to see the blue horizontal line problem on the bottom where the picture cuts off and the black bar is. It's only on the left bottom side then goes away toward the right. Looks like how it would look if you have blanking set to high that you see it reflecting, only you can't do anything about it! Goes away if i curve the screen up using VCEN but then the picture is unwatchable and bowed even worse. It's annoying as hell tho when a white screen comes on and see this blue line across the bottom of the screen.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Here is the blue problem. Well what it looks like using bigpal als picks and some paint. Anybody else have this problem on their set?


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

nope, what did u do to it, lol


----------



## ClayPigeon

Nothing! it was always there! Just never really noticeable cause the picture usually takes up the whole screen. Could be the direction my set is facing, causing a convergence issue, but i'm not changing my whole set up around for it.


----------



## ClayPigeon

man i hope it's not from my center speaker thats right under the TV! it's shielded but even so it still gave me picture problems on my old set. I'm gonna move it right now and see if thats the culprit. Then again if it was cuase of the speaker i'm sure the whole bottom would be messed up and not just one area. I can't put this speaker on top of the TV so hopefully thats not it.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Well the good news is it wasn't the center speaker, the bad news is it wasn't the center speaker.

*high-fives*


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

it could really be a directional issue? cause i have my tv facing north south....if i switched it, that could fix things?


----------



## Voyeur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well the good news is it wasn't the center speaker, the bad news is it wasn't the center speaker.
> 
> *high-fives*



LOL, I know! It's pretty retarded when we have to move our speakers around in a comical effort to see if that will fix our geometry/green-blob issues.


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Well right now the TV is bugging me cause they are showing Star wars on HBO HD and it's in widescreen mode so there are still black bars on top and bottom and it really makes me notice the geometry problem i'm having with the screen bowing down on the top left corner like i said. Also i'm able to see the blue horizontal line problem on the bottom where the picture cuts off and the black bar is. It's only on the left bottom side then goes away toward the right......



If you are watching HBOHD in a 16x9 1080i format using FULL screen mode on your 970, then the black bars should actually be part of the video signal from HBO. A blue line at the junction of the horizontal black bar and bottom of the OAR movie is very likely not being produced by your set.


----------



## otk

would have been nice if they made a zoom setting for 2.35:1 movies


if they did it just enough to lose the bars, i don't think you would lose that much off the sides


i probably wouldn't use it anyway, i'm too much of a purist


----------



## ClayPigeon

I never use any of the zoom settings. Well cept FULL screen for 4:3 480 cause thats crap anyways.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Makes no sense tho cause for 4:3 they say wide zoom stretches the picture with "minimal distortion" which is BS cause when viewing a 4:3 test pattern in wide zoom all the squares are different sizes, but when viewing in FULL they are the same size.


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yourbigpalal83* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> it could really be a directional issue? cause i have my tv facing north south....if i switched it, that could fix things?



Yea! the earth sucks and causes problems on the TV! They need somebody to calibrate that instead of TV's


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raouliii* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you are watching HBOHD in a 16x9 1080i format using FULL screen mode on your 970, then the black bars should actually be part of the video signal from HBO. A blue line at the junction of the horizontal black bar and bottom of the OAR movie is very likely not being produced by your set.



But on starz HD when they showed Pirates dead mans chest in the same way i was still getting the blue line. It's the TV







I think i need to take it out back and hose it down.


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I never use any of the zoom settings. Well cept FULL screen for 4:3 480 cause thats crap anyways.



I use the following Screen Modes:


WideZoom for 4:3 480i

FULL for anamorphic DVD 480i

FULL for HD

Zoom for letterboxed (DVD or 4:3 480i)


I have found WideZoom to be best for normal 4:3 material. It only distorts the outer edges while leaving the center of the screen undistorted. This distortion is adjustable in the SM.


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But on starz HD when they showed Pirates dead mans chest in the same way i was still getting the blue line. It's the TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think i need to take it out back and hose it down.



Yes, it sounds like the blue line is being produced in the set. However, when movies shown in HD, with OAR of >16:9 requiring black horizontal bars, the bars are part of the HD signal. I'm not sure how to interpret your inconsistency.


Unplug it first.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Like i said it kinda looks like how it would on the sides say if you have RBLK or LBLK set to high and you can see the edge of the black lines of the screen and it causes a discoloration. BBLK don't help tho and if i try to move the whole picture up or down the blue line just follows. I was able to rid myself of a bright line on the side of the set by repositioning the horizontal raster size with DHHP and DHHS so that the picture IS in the middle and no crap is seen on either sides. cause man the way they set this TV up at the factory, I mean come on! 5% overscan on the right 10%!!! on the left! They just did that to hide the garbage that they didn't want to fix! Well we fixed it ourselves.


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Like i said it kinda looks like how it would on the sides say if you have RBLK or LBLK set to high and you can see the edge of the black lines of the screen and it causes a discoloration. BBLK don't help tho and if i try to move the whole picture up or down the blue line just follows. I was able to rid myself of a bright line on the side of the set by repositioning the horizontal raster size with DHHP and DHHS so that the picture IS in the middle and no crap is seen on either sides. cause man the way they set this TV up at the factory, I mean come on! 5% overscan on the right 10%!!! on the left! They just did that to hide the garbage that they didn't want to fix! Well we fixed it ourselves.



Is it possible that what your seeing is actually a convergence problem in that area of the screen? Blue not converged with green and red. Just tossing out a possiblility.


I agree on the overscan. 5-10 percent seems to be acceptable from the factory. It appears it causes quite the problem with gaming in particular.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Yea it definitely can be. BUT i don't see any blue convergence errors when viewing any test patterns so i don't know! I'm stumped. I have some red ones tho but it's only fixable with magnets on the set, or if i jack up VCEN it acts like it re-aligns the convergence lines, but bows everything out of whack.


----------



## ClayPigeon

I wish there was more info on this set settings wise. Only pretty much hear about the 960. Like there are some settings in the service menu that i dont see in any of the 960 data, or see it talked about, such as in the MID 5 settings there are some parameters i never heard mentioned such as MVEL and things like that, that the 960 don't have or have named differently.


----------



## samijubal

I have the service manual and it doesn't cover hardly any adjustments. There's a whole 10 pages of adjustments, convergence and geometry and a few other basic things, that's all.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

ive noticed the 5%-10% overscan as a major problem as well, esp with next gen gaming. Honestly though, why should there be any overscan issues to begin with, alot of hard work went into capturing the image on film, and who the hell is sony to tell us we dont deserve to see part of it?


Infact that and some minor geometry issues are my few beefs with this tv. infact it seems that everything the LCD tv i had before this did right, this does wrong, and visa versa! Its almost anoying, i have to trade deep rich blacks that arent crushed for washed out greys , backlight leakage, or ghosting and dead pixels.


Atleat the LCD showed all the image. Aggh.


I mean, with ajusting ive improved the image, but its still not perfect, and idk, im not aking for much, but, cant i just have a HD tv that shows all the image and no defects with the imaging process what so ever?


Or maby im just over picky. Yes i know nothings perfect, but, it drives u insane, because, when u know somthings off, no matter how minor it is, it distracts you, (for me atleast) intill i can fix it, its just my nature.


Oh well, better then nothing, right. Intill i somehow win the lotto, or get a really good job and buy a 1080p 60 inch plasma (and even then they only last 2 years), it will have to do!


----------



## ClayPigeon

But you need to realize this.. What are big-time hollywood directors still using? i don't see any vizio LCD monitors in there behind the scenes movies! CRT till we die bigpalal! don't give up hope! can't fix all these problems in a day! I'm still working on them myself!


----------



## ClayPigeon

But we differ! I may be ying, you may be yang. I want the color, deep blacks. You want the perfect geometry, you SAY you want the color and deep blacks! But that geometry on the 970 is getting to you! Don't front! me too tho lol. I'm shocked tho! No posts lately about "well isf calibrators can fix that" LOL yea until they get in your house! Never hear about how the isf calibrators COULDN'T fix the xbr970 geometry... cause it can't be fixed!


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

i dont get what ur saying, they can or cant fix it? lol?


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yourbigpalal83* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ive noticed the 5%-10% overscan as a major problem as well, esp with next gen gaming. Honestly though, why should there be any overscan issues to begin with, alot of hard work went into capturing the image on film, and who the hell is sony to tell us we dont deserve to see part of it?
> 
> 
> Infact that and some minor geometry issues are my few beefs with this tv. infact it seems that everything the LCD tv i had before this did right, this does wrong, and visa versa! Its almost anoying, i have to trade deep rich blacks that arent crushed for washed out greys , backlight leakage, or ghosting and dead pixels.
> 
> 
> Atleat the LCD showed all the image. Aggh.
> 
> 
> I mean, with ajusting ive improved the image, but its still not perfect, and idk, im not aking for much, but, cant i just have a HD tv that shows all the image and no defects with the imaging process what so ever?
> 
> 
> Or maby im just over picky. Yes i know nothings perfect, but, it drives u insane, because, when u know somthings off, no matter how minor it is, it distracts you, (for me atleast) intill i can fix it, its just my nature.
> 
> 
> Oh well, better then nothing, right. Intill i somehow win the lotto, or get a really good job and buy a 1080p 60 inch plasma (and even then they only last 2 years), it will have to do!




ISF calibration anyone? THEN, you're TV will be "perfect" in almost every way, AND you have the beautiful picture the 970 produces.


That's the route I'm going. Then, my 970 will be as close to perfect as it will ever be!


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

ISF? dont that cost more money then the tv itself? money i dont have, lol.


Maby ill have a tech come out and adjust it, that way, its good, and its covered in my extended warentee!


But, im just tossing this out, what tv is the best one to get, period? Plasma, im guessing,


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yourbigpalal83* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ISF? dont that cost more money then the tv itself? money i dont have, lol.
> 
> 
> Maby ill have a tech come out and adjust it, that way, its good, and its covered in my extended warentee!
> 
> 
> But, im just tossing this out, what tv is the best one to get, period? Plasma, im guessing,



IMO, and many, many others, CRT is STILL the way to go.


ISF calibration costs around $225. It's worth every penny.




I'll take my XBR970 and ISF calibrated over many TV's out there. Not many/any TV's out there under $1,500, if not more that could touch the PQ and overall experience, like a professionally calibrated 970.


----------



## samijubal

A good CRT like the Sony blows flat panel TVs away in picture quality. Flat panels don't have the problems that CRTs have, convergence, geometry, but they don't have the PQ either. Take a DVD that you've watched on the Sony to an electronics store and compare on their TVs, none of the flat panel TVs compare to the Sony, at least none I looked at, LCD or plasma.


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A good CRT like the Sony blows flat panel TVs away in picture quality. Flat panels don't have the problems that CRTs have, convergence, geometry, but they don't have the PQ either. Take a DVD that you've watched on the Sony to an electronics store and compare on their TVs, none of the flat panel TVs compare to the Sony, at least none I looked at, LCD or plasma.



But with professional calibration, those things CAN be fixed. Once fixed, the 970 is really... absolutely astonishing.


Now, the CRT no longer has any convergence, geometry, or overscan issues, AND has the PQ of high-end plasma's. I won't lie.. I wouldn't trade my 970 for anything out there right now..


----------



## ClayPigeon

Not sure if the geometry on a CRT can ever be made "perfect" Not sure if all calibrators take the back off the sets and do converegnce adjustments with the magnets?


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not sure if the geometry on a CRT can ever be made "perfect" Not sure if all calibrators take the back off the sets and do converegnce adjustments with the magnets?



Barry, the guy who's doing mine, takes off the back of the TV, if I remember correctly. Or he talked about it..


----------



## ClayPigeon

Oh good deal then Uwisconsin!


----------



## ClayPigeon

I think once i get tired of tinkering with the service menu myself i'm gonna eventually get my set calibrated once i realize i can't get it any better, geometry wise, convergence wise. Also would be nice to have my Grey Scale done, not sure how off it is from the factory on these sets. Thing is i wouldnt know which input to get done, component or HDMI. They charge the same price as one input as the other? so if it's 200 and you get compononent done , would it be 400 for HDMi AND component?!?! nah right?


----------



## Skram0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skram0* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wish I had a fast frame camera or something to where I can film the screen to try to see any scan lines. Ya know when you see a filmed computer monitor and the lines move top to bottom. That way I could change modes to see if there's any difference.



I took my digital camera with an LCD screen and pointed it at my 970. I can clearly see a scan line (horizontal bar actually) about 2 to 2.5 inches high slowly crawling downward. When I changed channels to 480i/p (SAT input), 480p (DVD), 1080i (TV), 720p (TV), the scan "bar" never changed. It was always the same height moving downward at the same speed. So I think this shows the output display frequency, what ever it is, never changes with whatever input you give it (480i/p, 1080i, 720p). Unless there's something wrong with my barbaric experiment.


Has anyone ever put a magnifying glass up to the TV to inspect the actual display? Well I just did with a little one on my multi-purpose knife. I can clearly see this TV has a vertical aperture grille. All the colors are formed vertically, where when white is displayed you'll see solid red, green, and blue vertical lines.


I counted about 32 vertical lines an inch left to right. And it's about 29.6 inches wide, so it can display about 947 red, green, or blue horizontally. My numbers are off by a little bit. My ruler does not lay flush to each color "dot", so there is a slight error in my calculations.


Vertically in progressive mode I counted about 29 "dots" of blue an inch, with about 16.6 inches total making about 481 "dots" of blue. Add the r-g-b's together and you get 3 times as many dots, but I'm only counting each individual color, like only blue. So when put into interlaced mode you get about 963 individual color dots, like blue for example.


You can see when in progressive mode there's a gap of black between all the vertical "dots". The "dots" seem to get bigger (with brightness) and more vertically rectangular and get tall or short depending on the intensity of color.


While viewing over the air TV on the tuner it looks like 480i can be displayed as progressive or interlaced depending on the option in the DRC Mode in the Menu. But it looks like 720p & 1080i are both displayed as interlaced.


I can clearly see a difference between the DRC Interlaced & Progressive modes in my Sat. Input 1 (using S-Video). CineMotion looks the same as Progressive. With progressive there's spaces between the vertical "dots", but interlaced they're all touching and you can see the alternating (interlace/strobing) effect.


I know the actual resolutions you see will differ since it is an analog display with r-g-b's making only 1 color (pixel?) of white and it can use either rgb, gbr, or brg from left to right to make that 1 color of white. But this just shows a rough idea of the actual construction of this display and what you're physically looking at.


Has anyone run some more precise measurements and calculations?


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

dam, and i thought i was uptight about my gear, lol


----------



## G-Bull

Interesting stuff, Skram0. Thanks for posting.


----------



## maxlax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UWisconsin97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Barry, the guy who's doing mine, takes off the back of the TV, if I remember correctly. Or he talked about it..



I am getting mine done by sony since it is covered still. they will be sending a guy out and taking off the back of the TV.


----------



## UWisconsin97

I know this may seem stupid, and I looked through the manual, for information on DRC.


How do you change it from interlaced to progressive and CineMotion? When I push the button, it says "feature not available". I'm using a cable box instead of satellite, which the manual uses as an example (DVD player or satellite).


I can't change it either, when I hook up my DVD player through HDMI.


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UWisconsin97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know this may seem stupid, and I looked through the manual, for information on DRC.
> 
> 
> How do you change it from interlaced to progressive and CineMotion? When I push the button, it says "feature not available". I'm using a cable box instead of satellite, which the manual uses as an example (DVD player or satellite).
> 
> 
> I can't change it either, when I hook up my DVD player through HDMI.



Is your cable box set to output 480i for SD channels? DRC (Digital Reality Creation) is only available for 480i input signals. When 480p, 720p or 1080i is the resolution of the input signal, DRC becomes unavailable.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

Raouliii's got a good point. If its beyond 480, you really dont need DRC!


----------



## UWisconsin97

Thanks guys.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

do any of u guys know if circuit citys extended warentee covers calabration. I mean, i dont wana call them up and look stupid, ya know


Also, what are the chances, if i somehow manage to move this beast to an east west direction, it would eliminate or reduce my geometry issues?


----------



## dtmcfall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yourbigpalal83* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> do any of u guys know if circuit citys extended warentee covers calabration. I mean, i dont wana call them up and look stupid, ya know



Why do you think you would look stupid when asking a question about their warranty coverage? *Not* asking would be stupid, IMO.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

well last time when i bitched and complaned about the backlighting issue on the samsung LCD, they gave an addatue that it was not a major flaw in there oppion, and service was'nt really wartented, and when they did finally take it back, they kept the thing for over 2 months sitting in the god dam store before my numerous emails to the head company and complant department got me the tv i have now!


I really dont want the headache of going through that again if i can fix it myself. I guess i'll just call them tomarow. Its not a huge problem, but i do expect streight not distorted lines!


if i move the tv facing east and west, would that solve the problem as well? its a big mother to move, but if that will fix the problem, i will do it!


----------



## otk

anyone using a play station 3 as a blu ray player?


how is it?


i don't play games but for $600, that's pretty good if it plays blu ray movies


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

i only got one blue ray movie, stealth (the only one they had used at gamestop and it was only 12 bucks) but, its got a hell of a smooth picture. It is an improvement of DVD but its not a huge diffrence like vhs and DVD, but then again, ive seen blue ray played on 60 inch 1080p plasma's and its litterly like looking through a window!


My guess, Get the ps3, even if your not a gamer (athough its rumored they will drop its price soon), buy yourself some blue rays, a game or two, and you'll have a nifty little system attached to your tv that can surf the web, play bluerays, etc


----------



## SwiftSweeper

Sony is introducing $500 blue ray player to the marketplace soon.


I would still buy a PS3 even if it is $100 more, but I am big fan of video games though.

Xbox360 was the reason I went HD lol. I am thinking about picking up PS3 either this summer or fall.


----------



## imagined Days

Yeah, all those dorky college kids wearing red shirts are gonna' laugh at you! "Hey get this, some guy called and asked if his T.V. could be callibrated under our protection plan..........HA HA HA!!!" Because, ya know, people that work at Circuit City are the best judges of character! Why is it that you believe they even care enough about you to have an opinion in the first place! If you think about it, it is an egocentric way of thinking that you, as a person, will have an amount of affect on another individual, that will illicit an opinion from them, of you. And, besides, if they are critics, or judges, than remember you are the one giving them their judicial powers. Screw their ignorant courtroom! Anyways, good luck with your 970!


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

ya know, i am going to get it serviced.


But, now theres a new problem. I pull out the sales bill to get the number to get it serviced, and guess what, THE MORONS AT THE STORE put down the wrong name on the warentee. I have some robert smith guys name on my warentee bill, who lives somewear in new jersey! GOD, ever since i went HD ive had more headaches with the dam stores then when i had a normal tv.


heres my story. first i buy the samsung LNR23 somthing, right, the same tv they use in the xbox 360 kisoks, and the dam thing has backlight leakage! Real noticable bit too, right, so i send it back for service, and IT SITS ON THE STORE SHELF FOR 2 MONTHS before they send it out. THEN THEY SAY WE DONT SEE IT, send it back, but they loose it on the way. At this point im extremley pissed, having to wate 2 months without a tv because its sitting on the store shelf awating shipment, so i ***** and moan, and i finally get some action and they want to replace my tv. SO, ok,i go with the sony, but, it takes them 2 hours in the store, to process the order, because not even the manager knows what the hell he's doing, dispite the letter and code number i got from the company's head quarters, and the guy is pushing me to except there choice of replacement, a cheep ass akira somthing LCD thats smaller then the one i had before, not widescreen, and doesnt even display in HD!


So, ok, i finally get the sony, bring it home set it up, and im happy. But over time i notice the overscan and geometry issues we all have. So i try to fix it best i can, but figure, hell its covered, leave it to the pro's to fix it. So i go to call have it serviced IN HOUSE (your out your friggen mind if you think im carrying in a 200 pound tv into the store just to have it sit there for 2 months) and now i find out they put the wrong info on the warentee!


God in heaven, the stupidity of the employees at this store! I will bet you, they will ask for everything back now too once i bring that up. !


AGGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just want to kill somebody, ya know. You begin to regret not just saving up some more and buying a 1080P plasma to begin with and spare yourself all this headache!


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yourbigpalal83* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ya know, i am going to get it serviced.
> 
> 
> But, now theres a new problem. I pull out the sales bill to get the number to get it serviced, and guess what, THE MORONS AT THE STORE put down the wrong name on the warentee. I have some robert smith guys name on my warentee bill, who lives somewear in new jersey! GOD, ever since i went HD ive had more headaches with the dam stores then when i had a normal tv.
> 
> 
> heres my story. first i buy the samsung LNR23 somthing, right, the same tv they use in the xbox 360 kisoks, and the dam thing has backlight leakage! Real noticable bit too, right, so i send it back for service, and IT SITS ON THE STORE SHELF FOR 2 MONTHS before they send it out. THEN THEY SAY WE DONT SEE IT, send it back, but they loose it on the way. At this point im extremley pissed, having to wate 2 months without a tv because its sitting on the store shelf awating shipment, so i ***** and moan, and i finally get some action and they want to replace my tv. SO, ok,i go with the sony, but, it takes them 2 hours in the store, to process the order, because not even the manager knows what the hell he's doing, dispite the letter and code number i got from the company's head quarters, and the guy is pushing me to except there choice of replacement, a cheep ass akira somthing LCD thats smaller then the one i had before, not widescreen, and doesnt even display in HD!
> 
> 
> So, ok, i finally get the sony, bring it home set it up, and im happy. But over time i notice the overscan and geometry issues we all have. So i try to fix it best i can, but figure, hell its covered, leave it to the pro's to fix it. So i go to call have it serviced IN HOUSE (your out your friggen mind if you think im carrying in a 200 pound tv into the store just to have it sit there for 2 months) and now i find out they put the wrong info on the warentee!
> 
> 
> God in heaven, the stupidity of the employees at this store! I will bet you, they will ask for everything back now too once i bring that up. !
> 
> 
> AGGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just want to kill somebody, ya know. You begin to regret not just saving up some more and buying a 1080P plasma to begin with and spare yourself all this headache!




If this is how you write in real life, no wonder why they made a mistake with your warranty. Spelling is horrendous. Your sure you told them how to spell your name right?


What does saving up and buying a 1080p Plasma have to do with anything? They're not perfect either. You could have the same problems, if not worse.



Sorry to hear your terrible, terrible story. Hopefully things get worked out, and you're happy.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

i know my spelling is bad, but i know how to spell my own name.


idk. its just fustrating ya know! All i want is a great tv with the proper image! No distortions, no dead pixels, no overscan, deep blacks, no ghosting, proper color, etc.


i know such tvs are out there. Ive seen them! Why cant i get one? Why is it everything i get have some default in it?


am i cursed?


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

i tried my best with the service menu settings, still nothing of a major improvement. My best guess, once i get the address deal streghten out with circuit city (i hope to go up there tomarow and get it all sorted out properly) then ill just have to have the pros come to the house and calabrate it. I think the magnets inside the tv is throwing off the projector or somthing, cause i cant for the life of me manage to get the top right overscan and left ones fixed, so im guessing he has to make some ajustments by taking off the back of the set!


hopefully once done, everything will be streight and true, no distortions, no overscan, etc, and ill have the best tv on the market! (good, because i cant afford to buy a plasma)


----------



## ClayPigeon

Looks like i didn't miss much in my absense! Was having internets connection problems and had to have a guy from optimum come out. I haven't been in service mode in ages tho! Sounds like you got your problems all fixed tho bigpalal LOL Also not sure if you tried adding me on xbox live as i haven't been able to get on cause of the internet.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

im I2I on xbl, send me an invite


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

i cant add u cause i dont know ur sn on xbl


----------



## otk

is it me or is it impossible to get the side pillars totally black, they always look "hazy" no matter how much i turn down the brightness and contrast


the whole screen has some sort of "glow" to it in dark scenes


when watching bright outdoors stuff like baseball on yes hd and planet earth on discovery hd, the picture quality is incredible, even on shows like letterman and leno, beautiful picture quality


but in movies with dark scenes (and the pillars on 4x3 material), there seems to be this haze or glow, it's almost "blue-ish" but just a tad


it's hardly noticeable in the day time but at night with all the lights out, you really notice it


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> is it me or is it impossible to get the side pillars totally black, they always look "hazy" no matter how much i turn down the brightness and contrast
> 
> 
> the whole screen has some sort of "glow" to it in dark scenes
> 
> 
> when watching bright outdoors stuff like baseball on yes hd and planet earth on discovery hd, the picture quality is incredible, even on shows like letterman and leno, beautiful picture quality
> 
> 
> but in movies with dark scenes (and the pillars on 4x3 material), there seems to be this haze or glow, it's almost "blue-ish" but just a tad
> 
> 
> it's hardly noticeable in the day time but at night with all the lights out, you really notice it



What color temp do you have it on? It should be on Neutral.. that should help. If it already is, and you still have this "blue haze" then I have no idea what else to try.



My pillars are black by the way.


----------



## ClayPigeon

I finally caught some planet earth that you guys been talking about a few days back!! looked AMAZING! OTK tho i don't know what you mean? blue? maybe you're just seeing how much normal TV sucks now as does 480 dvds compared to HD TV? I never go to any normal channels now and just skim through the HD ones, unless it's a show i really like then i'll watch!

Plus your set top box could be the culprit like wisconsin said. Mine has options for , light, medium and dark.


----------



## Shifty_Effect

Regarding bowing and or a curved image etc. how do you correct this using the service menu? I can't seem to find it in the Sony Service Menu thread. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

hey claypigeon


i noticed somthing odd when trying to adjust my overscan. When i move th HPOS to the right, to adjust for that overscan, on the left, the image seems to wrap around itself behind itself, if u follow. Now, when ever i get the left portion completly free of overscan, the right has a curved back beind the image.. i thought, ok, adjust for size, and still, nothing


how do i fix this?


also, circuit city is giving me a living hell with the extended warentee. there whole system is all f'd up, and they dont even show me as owing this tv, so im guessing its going to be a while before i get a pro to calabrate it!


got any sujestions


----------



## WJonathan

I just purchased a floor model XBR970 from a local Sears for $509. It has a few hours on it, considering its early 2006 mfg. date, but Im overall very pleased with it. However the resolution controls between the set and my original Xbox have me totally flustered. I am primarily confused by the different output modes, and below have listed my inputs and their results. "Xbox" = Xbox output mode; "TV out"= XBR reported display mode; "PQ" = picture quality; "Bar"= presence of light colored 4:3 bar, explained below.



Xbox TVout Bar PQ


480p 480p no bad


720p 480i yes good


1080i 480i yes good


all 480p yes bad


The "bar" I refer to is a 1/8" vertical strip on the leftmost side of the 4:3 cropped picture that is brighter than the surrounding picture, similar to what another poster above described. I assume this is a scan problem rather than a mechanical defect of the tube, since it disappears in one mode. Unfortunately that is also the worst mode for picture quality. OK, here are my questions specifically...


1. Is there something in the service menu I can adjust to eliminate the lefthand 4:3 bright strip? It for some reason normalizes when I have the Xbox output set to 480p.


2. Why does interlaced/progressive input on the TV settings menu seem to have no effect on what the TV reports when I press "display" on the remote? or am I misunderstanding what the "display" function actually is telling me? I assumed it was the picture output after being processed by the TV's video cpu.


3. Why does the TV "display" 480i when I have 720p or 1080i selected as Xbox outputs, again regardless of p/i selection on the TV settings menu? And why, when I have all 3 outputs selected on the Xbox output, does the TV decide on 480p? I realize most original Xbox games were only designed for 480 resolution, but the TV outputs still mystify me.


Ok, that is some very specific stuff and I understand that question #3 may be better suited for an Xbox forum. But any accurate information is helpful to me, as I'm pretty much the typical HDTV noob right now.


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just purchased a floor model XBR970 from a local Sears for $509. ...... However the resolution controls between the set and my original Xbox have me totally flustered......



How is your XBOX connected to your XBR970, composite, s-video, component, hdmi?


----------



## maxlax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shifty_Effect* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Regarding bowing and or a curved image etc. how do you correct this using the service menu? I can't seem to find it in the Sony Service Menu thread. Thanks in advance.



I am getting the sony tech to come out and fix it. If there is a way to fix it then I will take some pics and then post here too.


----------



## Voyeur

Well, I finally received my replacement XBR970 today and it's a major difference. First and foremost...NO GREEN BLOB! I knew my speakers were okay! Next, all sidebars are equal in size. Third, the color is very accurate and I find I don't have to set the picture, color and brightness as high as I did the prior one. I even see why most of you now take the color axis of default and on monitor...although, I think I'll still keep in on default and turn down the color a bit.


The difference is major. Boy, that Sears really tried to screw me over. Selling me a display model, implying it was the only one they had, not even providing a manual. But now everything is as it should be.


It's a load off my mind...I was starting to look at flat-panels as an alternative.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raouliii* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How is your XBOX connected to your XBR970, composite, s-video, component, hdmi?




Yep, left out the important part...component cables.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

if the xbox is connected via componet cables, it should be displaying 1080i! But, acroding to u its not. Maby you dident save ur settings? Ive done that a few time, change a setting but i dident save it, so of course it would go back to the old one.


Odd


and i thought i was the only one having trouble with this tv


----------



## Jeremy112

Hello everyone!


Ive been lurking this forum for over a year for projector information. it helped me to decide on what projector to buy ( Infocus SP 4805 awesome projector especially how well it scales to 1080).


Recently I bought my dads KD-34XBR970 from him for half the price he paid in July of 2006 (he bought the TV and stand for $1200 because he knew the dude that owned Ransoms A/V Local shop).


We have had it for almost a year. before this one we had a 14 year old Sony 27" Trinitron TV Vertically flat picture, was a unique one from sony back then at $900 MSRP. It finally died on us and HD is the new thing so we got this one.


For the past almost year we have been absolutely stunned at the PQ of it. HD OTA is all we have, but it blows away the 10 Analog (mainly 6 viewable analog) to almost 25 HD signals we can pick up.


Ive been reading this thread and at the beginning saw much bashing of the TV due to the main fact it has no SFP. Honestly 95% of people out there wouldnt be able to tell a difference. Me I would though seeing as i saw the XBR960N Side by side with the 970, the price was too high however so we decided to get this one.


Well anyway, after watching it for a year and testing out all the gadgets that are new in this household, Its excellent.... to a point.


I use the HDMI feature for my computer and notice a somewhat noticeable overscan, and geometry issue, seeing as the menu has no functions for fixing this I came here in search of finding out how to fix it.


At first I thought it was just because the glass itself was shaped that way, however after reading this thread ive learned several people had the same issue, and my question goes out to the ones who had techs come out to have it fixed,


Does the geometry and convergence look almost computer CRT (at least a decent PC CRT) good? For starters I cant see the windows task bar on the lower right and left corner at all, in the middle it curves up its like its in the shape of a sad face, also the whole overscan thing too.


I just wanted to see if its worth making use of my 1 year left on the TV's warranty, it would be nice to have a fairly even shaped picture instead of a sad face










Otherwise awesome TV, just too bad that they no longer make CRT's, Damn the weight they are worth the quality of the picture any day!


----------



## austinkp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just purchased a floor model XBR970 from a local Sears for $509. It has a few hours on it, considering its early 2006 mfg. date, but Im overall very pleased with it. However the resolution controls between the set and my original Xbox have me totally flustered. I am primarily confused by the different output modes, and below have listed my inputs and their results. "Xbox" = Xbox output mode; "TV out"= XBR reported display mode; "PQ" = picture quality; "Bar"= presence of light colored 4:3 bar, explained below.
> 
> 
> 
> Xbox TVout Bar PQ
> 
> 
> 480p 480p no bad
> 
> 
> 720p 480i yes good
> 
> 
> 1080i 480i yes good
> 
> 
> all 480p yes bad
> 
> 
> The "bar" I refer to is a 1/8" vertical strip on the leftmost side of the 4:3 cropped picture that is brighter than the surrounding picture, similar to what another poster above described. I assume this is a scan problem rather than a mechanical defect of the tube, since it disappears in one mode. Unfortunately that is also the worst mode for picture quality. OK, here are my questions specifically...
> 
> 
> 1. Is there something in the service menu I can adjust to eliminate the lefthand 4:3 bright strip? It for some reason normalizes when I have the Xbox output set to 480p.
> 
> 
> 2. Why does interlaced/progressive input on the TV settings menu seem to have no effect on what the TV reports when I press "display" on the remote? or am I misunderstanding what the "display" function actually is telling me? I assumed it was the picture output after being processed by the TV's video cpu.
> 
> 
> 3. Why does the TV "display" 480i when I have 720p or 1080i selected as Xbox outputs, again regardless of p/i selection on the TV settings menu? And why, when I have all 3 outputs selected on the Xbox output, does the TV decide on 480p? I realize most original Xbox games were only designed for 480 resolution, but the TV outputs still mystify me.
> 
> 
> Ok, that is some very specific stuff and I understand that question #3 may be better suited for an Xbox forum. But any accurate information is helpful to me, as I'm pretty much the typical HDTV noob right now.



Hey, I'm new here, but I had that exact problem you're experiencing. On the bottom of the connector that actually plugs into your xbox 360, there's a switch that goes from SD to HD. Flip the switch. Turn on your xbox, and VOILA! Your TV will now receive 1080i instead of 480i. Prepare yourself to be AMAZED at how much better games will look.

-Austin


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *austinkp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm new here, but I had that exact problem you're experiencing. On the bottom of the connector that actually plugs into your xbox 360, there's a switch that goes from SD to HD. Flip the switch. Turn on your xbox, and VOILA! Your TV will now receive 1080i instead of 480i. Prepare yourself to be AMAZED at how much better games will look.
> 
> -Austin


_Original_ Xbox. Not 360. I realize the original Xbox games wont actually output in 1080i; that is not the question. I am reposting below...


I just purchased a floor model XBR970 from a local Sears for $509. It has a few hours on it, considering its early 2006 mfg. date, but Im overall very pleased with it. However the resolution controls between the set and my original Xbox (connected through component cables) have me totally flustered. I am primarily confused by the different output modes, and below have listed my inputs and their results. "Xbox" = Xbox output mode; "TV out"= XBR reported display mode; "PQ" = picture quality; "Bar"= presence of light colored 4:3 bar, explained below.



Xbox TVout Bar PQ


480p 480p no bad


720p 480i yes good


1080i 480i yes good


all 480p yes bad


The "bar" I refer to is a 1/8" vertical strip on the leftmost side of the 4:3 cropped picture that is brighter than the surrounding picture, similar to what another poster above described. I assume this is a scan problem rather than a mechanical defect of the tube, since it disappears in one mode. Unfortunately that is also the worst mode for picture quality. OK, here are my questions specifically...


1. Is there something in the service menu I can adjust to eliminate the lefthand 4:3 bright strip? It for some reason normalizes when I have the Xbox output set to 480p.


2. Why does interlaced/progressive input on the TV settings menu seem to have no effect on what the TV reports when I press "display" on the remote? or am I misunderstanding what the "display" function actually is telling me? I assumed it was the picture output after being processed by the TV's video cpu.


3. Why does the TV "display" 480i when I have 720p or 1080i selected as Xbox outputs, again regardless of p/i selection on the TV settings menu? And why, when I have all 3 outputs selected on the Xbox output, does the TV decide on 480p? I realize most original Xbox games were only designed for 480 resolution, but the TV outputs still mystify me.


Ok, that is some very specific stuff and I understand that question #3 may be better suited for an Xbox forum. But any accurate information is helpful to me, as I'm pretty much the typical HDTV noob right now.


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/0
> 
> _Original_ Xbox. Not 360. I realize the original Xbox games wont actually output in 1080i; that is not the question. I am reposting below...



I'm confused and will admit up front that I don't know the output capabilities of the original XBOX. Are you actually expecting the XBOX to output HD resolutions even though you believe that it won't? It appears that the XBOX is only capable of 480i and 480p based upon your posts.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...... I am primarily confused by the different output modes, and below have listed my inputs and their results. "Xbox" = Xbox output mode; "TV out"= XBR reported display mode; "PQ" = picture quality; "Bar"= presence of light colored 4:3 bar, explained below.
> 
> 
> 
> Xbox TVout Bar PQ
> 
> 
> 480p 480p no bad
> 
> 
> 720p 480i yes good
> 
> 
> 1080i 480i yes good
> 
> 
> all 480p yes bad
> 
> 
> The "bar" I refer to is a 1/8" vertical strip on the leftmost side of the 4:3 cropped picture that is brighter than the surrounding picture, similar to what another poster above described. I assume this is a scan problem rather than a mechanical defect of the tube, since it disappears in one mode. Unfortunately that is also the worst mode for picture quality. OK, here are my questions specifically...
> 
> 
> 1. Is there something in the service menu I can adjust to eliminate the lefthand 4:3 bright strip? It for some reason normalizes when I have the Xbox output set to 480p.......



What Screen Mode are you viewing in? Does the XBOX have a setting for the type of TV, 4:3 or 16:9. If yes, then this implies that it is anamorphic video capable. When a functional anamorphic SD (480i/480p) signal is input to the set, FULL should be the appropriate screen mode. When non-anamorphic SD (480i/480p) is input the a screen mode must be chosen, Normal (with black pillars), Zoom (linear zoom with loss of top and bottom) and WideZoom (non-linear zoom with less loss of top and bottom).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 2. Why does interlaced/progressive input on the TV settings menu seem to have no effect on what the TV reports when I press "display" on the remote? or am I misunderstanding what the "display" function actually is telling me? I assumed it was the picture output after being processed by the TV's video cpu....



I'm not quite clear on your question or the "display" function. My HS510 does not include the resolution information when display is selected. Are you referring to the DRC selections of interlaced/progressive/cinemotion? DRC selection is ONLY available when 480i is the input resolution.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 3. Why does the TV "display" 480i when I have 720p or 1080i selected as Xbox outputs, again regardless of p/i selection on the TV settings menu? And why, when I have all 3 outputs selected on the Xbox output, does the TV decide on 480p? I realize most original Xbox games were only designed for 480 resolution, but the TV outputs still mystify me.



Selecting 720p or 1080i on the XBOX, by your own admission, should have no effect on what is actually being output by the XBOX or input into the set. I assume the XBOX defaults to 480i and that is what's being sent to the set. I don't quite understand why the XBOX has 720p/1080i output selections if it is not capable of outputting at that resolution.


It appears that 480i is the best XBOX output based upon your information.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raouliii* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm confused and will admit up front that I don't know the output capabilities of the original XBOX. Are you actually expecting the XBOX to output HD resolutions even though you believe that it won't? It appears that the XBOX is only capable of 480i and 480p based upon your posts....
> 
> 
> I'm not quite clear on your question or the "display" function. My HS510 does not include the resolution information when display is selected. Are you referring to the DRC selections of interlaced/progressive/cinemotion? DRC selection is ONLY available when 480i is the input resolution.



Yes, the "Display" button on my 970 remote brings up resolution and screen size. My primary question (it's not clear in the manual) is exactly _what_ does that display setting refer to? I assume it's the output resolution after the video processor in the TV has done it's job, yet the Progressive/Interlaced/Cinemotion inputs I select in DRC settings have no bearing. Thanks for the tip on DRC only being available on the 480i input signal, that makes sense now that I think about it and largely explains why selecting all 3 Xbox output resolutions reverts the TV back to 480p.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raouliii* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What Screen Mode are you viewing in? Does the XBOX have a setting for the type of TV, 4:3 or 16:9. If yes, then this implies that it is anamorphic video capable. When a functional anamorphic SD (480i/480p) signal is input to the set, FULL should be the appropriate screen mode. When non-anamorphic SD (480i/480p) is input the a screen mode must be chosen, Normal (with black pillars), Zoom (linear zoom with loss of top and bottom) and WideZoom (non-linear zoom with less loss of top and bottom).
> 
> 
> Selecting 720p or 1080i on the XBOX, by your own admission, should have no effect on what is actually being output by the XBOX or input into the set. I assume the XBOX defaults to 480i and that is what's being sent to the set. I don't quite understand why the XBOX has 720p/1080i output selections if it is not capable of outputting at that resolution.
> 
> 
> It appears that 480i is the best XBOX output based upon your information.



Yes, I've been careful to keep the Xbox screen size output at 4:3 and the TV output at Full. I assume that's how they "match up" best. The Xbox hardware can output up to 1080i, but the vast majority of the software (game disks) were limited to 480i. There were a select few that did 720p, but I forget what they were. I believe the 1080i output capability was installed more for DVD and HD TV recording on the Xbox, but I bet few people ever used it that way.


Thanks for the tip, that does clear up my misunderstanding of the resolution processing. I'm still curious if anyone has a solution for the white bar problem in 480i 4:3 mode, and why it isnt present in 480p.


----------



## SwiftSweeper

Most xbox games are 480p. Some can do 720p or even 1080i. You have to check each game separately.


Here is useful website. I do not know how correct this information is though.

http://www.hdtvpub.com/productdb/games/index.cfm 


The TV displays only 480p or 1080i naively. It can also up convert 480i signal to 960i when you select INTERLACED option in DRC menu. The TV displays the information about the resolution that is being feed into the TV when you press DISPLAY button.


I hope it helps.


----------



## Jeremy112

Hey guys another ? here,


I bought this TV mainly for 2 reasons, A Picture quality, B the HDMI and the rest of the gizmos,


With the HDMI I use mainly at the moment my computer (only way I can utilize HD without watching OTA) Seeing as a computer video card does not obviously output sound, I am curious,


Ive read HDMI sends both audio and video signals, the closest thing I have that does that is my Sony 5 disc HDMI DVD Changer, it upconverts to 1080i (supposedly) However I see zero increase in the quality of the picture as far as detail is concerned. I know its not true HD, but you get the point (I hope).


The whole audio thing though, i dont quite remember if the audio also worked with just HDMI, I think I had to use the analog audio cables to get sound, is this normal??


Also and responses to my post about 5 xbox messages ago?


Thanks!


----------



## SwiftSweeper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeremy112* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys another ? here,
> 
> 
> I bought this TV mainly for 2 reasons, A Picture quality, B the HDMI and the rest of the gizmos,
> 
> 
> With the HDMI I use mainly at the moment my computer (only way I can utilize HD without watching OTA) Seeing as a computer video card does not obviously output sound, I am curious,
> 
> 
> Ive read HDMI sends both audio and video signals, the closest thing I have that does that is my Sony 5 disc HDMI DVD Changer, it upconverts to 1080i (supposedly) However I see zero increase in the quality of the picture as far as detail is concerned. I know its not true HD, but you get the point (I hope).
> 
> 
> The whole audio thing though, i dont quite remember if the audio also worked with just HDMI, I think I had to use the analog audio cables to get sound, is this normal??
> 
> 
> Also and responses to my post about 5 xbox messages ago?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



With HDMI to HDMI connection, you do not need a separate audio cable.


If you use HDMI to DVI connection, you will need a separate audio cable.


I am entertaining an idea to use my xbr960 as computer monitor to watch some anime myself. From that I gathered, to eliminate overscan, you will need to use PowerStrip software to customize the resolution that computer outputs to the TV.


----------



## Jeremy112

Thanks for the reply,


Id recommend using your XBR960 as a monitor, especially with the SFP Tube, I myself am pleased with how the quality is aside from the overscan and the geometry issues.


However my overscan isnt just with the HDMI, I experience the same level of geometry issue and overscan on all inputs and OTA signal.


Still a good idea to get it fixed by a tech? Since it wont cost anything it cant hurt, can it??


I find it hard to beleive that sony, of all companies actually would accept the amount of overscan and geometry issue. Sony is no bologna, not quite this case however. Our old XBR 27" had no overscan and almost perfect geometry, even after 15 years of heavy 18 hour a day use. It just wore out.


Still a Top of the line TV IMO, If i was to get an LCD I would not use it for watching movies or TV, its a good PC Monitor at best.


At least with a CRT you can have almost all the features and quality (minus the weight, but i find the weight impressive, it means the TV is a real peice of meat, not a round steak!)


If the overscan was fixed i would settle for that really, and maybe just a slight adjustment of the geometry would be good too.


----------



## SwiftSweeper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeremy112* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> 
> Id recommend using your XBR960 as a monitor, especially with the SFP Tube, I myself am pleased with how the quality is aside from the overscan and the geometry issues.
> 
> 
> However my overscan isnt just with the HDMI, I experience the same level of geometry issue and overscan on all inputs and OTA signal.
> 
> 
> Still a good idea to get it fixed by a tech? Since it wont cost anything it cant hurt, can it??
> 
> 
> I find it hard to beleive that sony, of all companies actually would accept the amount of overscan and geometry issue. Sony is no bologna, not quite this case however. Our old XBR 27" had no overscan and almost perfect geometry, even after 15 years of heavy 18 hour a day use. It just wore out.
> 
> 
> Still a Top of the line TV IMO, If i was to get an LCD I would not use it for watching movies or TV, its a good PC Monitor at best.
> 
> 
> At least with a CRT you can have almost all the features and quality (minus the weight, but i find the weight impressive, it means the TV is a real peice of meat, not a round steak!)
> 
> 
> If the overscan was fixed i would settle for that really, and maybe just a slight adjustment of the geometry would be good too.



Most CTRs have 5-10% overscan when they come from factory. I am surprised to hear that your old TV did not have any. May be, it is due to fact that it was SD. Overscan and geometry are drawbacks of CTR technology unfortunately. My xbr970 and xbr960 both have about 5% overscan and slight geometry problems.


You can do some service menu tweaks for overscan and geometry, but I am not an expert on service menu. Keep in mind that adjusting overscan and geometry in service menu might introduce other potential problems with the PQ. Also, I do not think that you can completely eliminate overscan and geometry even with service menu, but again I am not an expert on service menu.


I hope it helps


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

well, good news. my war with the store got settled, all the paperwork is proper, and tomarow i just got to call the service center and arrange for a guy to come down sometime next week to fix the overscan and geometry issues, which is covered in my warentee.


Yes, geometry and Overscan are known drawbacks to tubes, but with a proper calabration they can be fixed. Sometimes the tech (who is the only person i recomend do it) will have to open up the tv for access to make slight adjustments to the unit, but hopefully that will fix it. Me, any overscan or geomery issues, or any distortions of the image, be it backlight leakage, clouding, ghosting, dead pixels, etc, will drive me up a wall! (i do say, hd tv is wonderful, but with all the technology problems that comes with it, makes me wish back to the good old days, were the only diffrence between one tv and another was size, and no matter what tv you had, you could hook up ur game or vcr into it and wouldent be confronted with all the NEW tv problems!)


Oh well, the price of progress i guess


----------



## heloguy

I contacted Sony support with no help yet, so I'm asking here.


I'm trying to enable the vertical center and vertical size functions. The manual states that either zoom or wide-zoom mode has to be on to access these. However, with these modes on, vertical center and vertical size functions are still disabled.


What am I doing wrong?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heloguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I contacted Sony support with no help yet, so I'm asking here.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to enable the vertical center and vertical size functions. The manual states that either zoom or wide-zoom mode has to be on to access these. However, with these modes on, vertical center and vertical size functions are still disabled.
> 
> 
> What am I doing wrong?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



What manual are you referring to? Are these vertical functions in the service menu?


----------



## Jeremy112




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yourbigpalal83* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well, good news. my war with the store got settled, all the paperwork is proper, and tomarow i just got to call the service center and arrange for a guy to come down sometime next week to fix the overscan and geometry issues, which is covered in my warentee.
> 
> 
> Yes, geometry and Overscan are known drawbacks to tubes, but with a proper calabration they can be fixed. Sometimes the tech (who is the only person i recomend do it) will have to open up the tv for access to make slight adjustments to the unit, but hopefully that will fix it. Me, any overscan or geomery issues, or any distortions of the image, be it backlight leakage, clouding, ghosting, dead pixels, etc, will drive me up a wall! (i do say, hd tv is wonderful, but with all the technology problems that comes with it, makes me wish back to the good old days, were the only diffrence between one tv and another was size, and no matter what tv you had, you could hook up ur game or vcr into it and wouldent be confronted with all the NEW tv problems!)
> 
> 
> Oh well, the price of progress i guess



Let me know how it goes, this friday im calling the tech to come out and fix mine, theres no way in hell im taking a 200 pound tv across the city. In house shouldnt be a problem with this place though!


biggest issue with mine is the overscan, geometry is fairly acceptable, like most have said, just a drawback of the CRT


----------



## heloguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raouliii* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What manual are you referring to? Are these vertical functions in the service menu?



No, these are instructions from the user instruction manual.


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heloguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, these are instructions from the user instruction manual.



Are you attempting this while watching a 480i source? If not, you might try that, because WideZoom is not available for 1080i/720p sources.


----------



## heloguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raouliii* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you attempting this while watching a 480i source? If not, you might try that, because WideZoom is not available for 1080i/720p sources.



Right, I do understand that, but these functions are disabled in zoom mode also. I've tried using different sources and inputs with no change. So I take it that, these vertical functions are readily available to you. Thanks.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

one would think that in a store that sells high end electronics, there coporate offices would have a clue as to how to actuley use and imput and correct data into said electronics. But, apparently not.


So, after hours on the phone, trying to correct this mess, just to get a service tech to come and adjust the darn thing, the store now sees that i own the tv, which, is a steep in the right direction, but i still have the warentee on the old tv. Now, dispite me having the sales bill with the wrong address but right data on it, it shows clearly i have the warentee on the sony, but coporate keeps saying, no its on the samsung. Well, i say, ok, give me the samsung, and there like, we dont have it no more, sry, and im like, well, fix the problem or give me a complete non instore refund and send ya boys down to pick up the dam thing.


Its amazing, it really is, how fustrating this is, over shere stupidity and lack of any logic at all. Logic would tell you, ok, theres a probelm with the tv, theres a problem with the paperwork, the problem steems from circuit city itself, fix it, fix the tv, and problem solved.

But, idk, i must be half vulcan or somthing, apparently logic is lacking at the coprate offices. Brian, the store manager down at circuit city, has been more then helpful, and very polite about the whole thing, but its just....the offices are incompentent or slow or somthing.


All i want is the geometry and overscan fixed, a skilled tech should be able to hammer that out within an hour. Worse case senero, he opens the tv up, makes slight adjustments, and blam, done. But, no, thats asking to much apparently, so is asking for a complete refund, so...idk anymore. its just..headbanging on a wall!



sry for the rant guys, i just want u who bought it at circuit to be ware, cause im sure im not the only one they goofed up on!


----------



## Jeremy112




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yourbigpalal83* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> sry for the rant guys, i just want u who bought it at circuit to be ware, cause im sure im not the only one they goofed up on!



Well Im most certainly glad that I did NOT buy mine from an electronics giant then, good ole local shops!, Plus knowing the guy that owns the store helps out too.


I hope you get your situation figured out, i understand what you mean, just want a simple problem fixed and then they have to make it a pain in the ass all the way, but what do you expect :S


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

well, for one, i expect a simple think like taking my name and address to be completed properly, but apparently 219 bucks for a warentee isnt enough to get my name and address correct


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yourbigpalal83* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well, for one, i expect a simple think like taking my name and address to be completed properly, but apparently 219 bucks for a warentee isnt enough to get my name and address correct



$219? Holy smokes.. where'd you buy this from?


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

circuit city for 5 years.


could have gotten the xbox hd dvd drive for that price


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yourbigpalal83* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> circuit city for 5 years.
> 
> 
> could have gotten the xbox hd dvd drive for that price




So you really paid $219 for 3 years, because you get 2 with the TV.



HOPEFULLY my TV lasts me 3 years or more, than maybe I can upgrade, since my situation will be totally different.


----------



## Jeremy112

:| $219?! Wow... the things I could not buy with that, lol well aside from a HD DVD player, which would be nice! Im shocked you'd pay that much for the extended warranty, I have the 2 year from the place we got it at (ransoms Audio/Video) After its up its all borrowed time from there










Still... $219 is quite steep!


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

no doubt. Its just, aggervating when i gota go through all this BS just to get a guy to come out here a fix the dam thing ya know


----------



## Jeremy112




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yourbigpalal83* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> no doubt. Its just, aggervating when i gota go through all this BS just to get a guy to come out here a fix the dam thing ya know




I understand exactly what you mean, but isnt that the way it goes with retail? 


Also, should I have my dad call the place to get the tv warranted for its calibration? Because I know once the original owner sells something, (in some cases) if under warranty still, the new owner doesnt always get the warranty, which makes sense sort of.


Why would a company want to warrant a TV that was sold from the original owner for the new owner when the original owner could be responsible for the fault of the TV.


Im going to have him call in an hour. 4:28PM Right now my time


----------



## Sol_Zagato

Hello everyone,


I need serious help to determine whether I should buy an HD CRT made by Sony.


Before starting with the issues, I need to clarify what TV I'm actually talking about. The model number, copied from the back of the chassis, is: KV-36DRC430 . This code was assigned for distribution/sale in Latin America as the specifications are only available in Spanish. From what I have gathered, forum member Justsc affirms that the corresponding U.S. model is KV-34HS420. I would like to know if this is true, since there is a 2 inch difference and specially because the people who are able to help will most likely comment on the KV-34HS420.


The next aspect I'm not entirely sure of is the relationship between KV-24HS420 and KD-34XBR970. It seems the models are very much alike in terms of picture and sound quality, except that the 970 introduces a few more features, mainly a digital tuner. I think this is important to know, as solutions to issues with the XBR970 could also apply to the HS420.

_*Assuming DRC430 and HS420 are the same*_, here are my questions:


Does this model suffer from geometry problems and overscan? I know they're present in the XBR970 and it worries me since I live in Mexico and ISF calibration is simply not possible. In case the issue is present, is there a way to fix or at least minimize it manually?


The HS420 lacks the Super Fine Pitch Tube. However, some users agree that the difference in quality perceivable by the eye (not numbers, as in resolution) is minimal, making it a very solid and worthwhile display. Is this statement accurate or biased? Knowing how the SFP is venerated by many I'm confused. This is just to know how good the HSF420's quality actually is. SFP TVs are not available in my country.


The main uses I would be giving the TV are playing videogames and watching DVDs and videos coming from the PC though a DVI - HDMI connection. I do not have a standalone DVD player.


I want to be sure if this is a quality CRT TV. I can't take the risk of importing one from the U.S. because it would be a pain in the neck if I had to deal with warranty issues later. I would be buying it at my local Sears with a 2-year extended warranty option.


Thanks a lot !!


----------



## Voyeur

Well, I'd say it's near impossible to get a 30+ inch CRT without some sort of geometric issue. But I can speak for myself when I say the XBR970 I have is excellent! This is, of course, after the first one I bought ended up being a lemon. But the new one is about as geometrically solid as I've seen from a CRT (without a professional tinkering with it, I guess). I'm not even sure about overscan, all I know is the HD looks fantastic.


----------



## Sol_Zagato




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Voyeur* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I'd say it's near impossible to get a 30+ inch CRT without some sort of geometric issue. But I can speak for myself when I say the XBR970 I have is excellent! This is, of course, after the first one I bought ended up being a lemon. But the new one is about as geometrically solid as I've seen from a CRT (without a professional tinkering with it, I guess). I'm not even sure about overscan, all I know is the HD looks fantastic.




Did you tweak the user and/or service menu to achieve the picture quality you describe? Geometry or other problems like blurry edges are not always easy to judge using a movie. I think I can borrow a notebook computer and take it to the store to hook it up to the TV set.


When you do this on yours, is the picture accurate and clean? (straight horizontal taskbar at the bottom, menu bar at the top.) It would help me a lot to know in advance what to expect. Please share with me any other useful tips you know of to judge picture quality.


Thanks


----------



## Jeremy112

Hey there Sol!


I have the 34XBR970... While I cant say how it compairs with the 34HS420 and 36DRC, I can say its the best damn quality ive ever seen on a CRT TV ever.


Yes yes its true, I have Overscan and Geometry issues with it, thats why I am getting a tech out. BUT!! If all your going to do with it is watch TV, you will most likely never notice it. Heck you might get lucky and get a good one with little overscan and almost no geometry issues!


Still the XBR970 is a great TV, you wont get that from most any other CRT TV


----------



## Voyeur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sol_Zagato* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you tweak the user and/or service menu to achieve the picture quality you describe? Geometry or other problems like blurry edges are not always easy to judge using a movie. I think I can borrow a notebook computer and take it to the store to hook it up to the TV set.
> 
> 
> When you do this on yours, is the picture accurate and clean? (straight horizontal taskbar at the bottom, menu bar at the top.) It would help me a lot to know in advance what to expect. Please share with me any other useful tips you know of to judge picture quality.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Well, I'm no expert so I don't even touch the service menu. The geomotry was pretty good on my new Sony right out of the box. That's not to say there isn't a slight bowing somewhere but it's not very noticeble (especially compared to an old Sony Wega I had about 4 years ago, which bowed quite noticeably in 2 places. The picture is very clean. I have spent several days tweaking the picture, color, brightness...hell, even the color axis (it's funny, I've determined axis should be on monitor for HD TV broadcast, but default for DVD viewing). I'm sure a tech could come right in and make some changes, but I'm satisfied.


----------



## turbodood

Hello again folks, have a question. I seem to have inadvertently changed the service mode setting DHPH without writing down what the default was. I'm pretty sure its somewhere between 100 and 110, but I dunno where. Can somebody help me out?? thanks.


update - after looking at how all my inputs look in comparison to before, I settling on 96 as a setting. am still interested if this is correct, however. thanks.


----------



## samijubal

Settings are different for each TV. Other people's TVs may not be the same as yours. Mine is 101. I haven't changed it.


----------



## turbodood

thanks samijubal ... I certainly wouldn't mind multiple responses to see how much the setting varies from TV to the next ...


----------



## turbodood

Following the previous advice, and after staring at it for a few days, I decided all the 4:3 windows were off-center to the left, so I adjusted mine to 101 as well. Wish I knew if it was correct.


Upon reflection for others education, I believe I saved this setting because I thought all the ones that started with DH were input specific settings. Now while DHHS, DHHP DHVS and DHVP appear to be that, DHPH is not.


----------



## WHPHW6

I think my 970 just died on me.


I was watching a DVD, the set turned itself off and the little red light on the front is blinking 6 times over and over.


The set is about 3 months old. This ever happen to anyone?


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WHPHW6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think my 970 just died on me.
> 
> 
> I was watching a DVD, the set turned itself off and the little red light on the front is blinking 6 times over and over.
> 
> 
> The set is about 3 months old. This ever happen to anyone?



This is a overvoltage problem and you need to call for service.


----------



## Jeremy112

:| Poor guy, almost 1 year and mine is still going strong


----------



## BravoAlphaZulu

Just got this tv and I need a little help setting it up. And I'm not even talking about the picture yet.


Diagram D in the quick setup guide is the closest to what I have which is:

Motorola HD cable box (no HDMI on it);

Oppo DV-970HD DVD player (HDMI);

Denon AVR-2105 A/V receiver.


The diagram suggests I split the cable with one lead going into the HD cable box and the other going straight into the TV. The local Radio Shack guy said that wasn't necessary. So I have the cable going into the HD box then from there into the TV. I also have Component cables from the HD box to the TV. Obviously, only the coax line OR the Component cables are supplying the signal to the tv.


My wife doesn't think this is right. She has run the Auto Program a couple of times and it didn't find the channels the way she expected it to. She thinks splitting the signal is necessary.

Any help greatly appreciated.


Thanks,

Barry


----------



## BravoAlphaZulu

Okay, I assume that it didn't find channels in Auto Program since I'm using a cable box rather than going straight into the tv. This would mean my wife is wrong...wouldn't it?


Barry


----------



## WJonathan

Uhhh...OK let me make sure I understand. You have 1.Cable TV coax input splits 2. Coax 1 goes to digital cable box 3. Coax 2 goes to TV coax input 4.digital cable box goes to TV via component cables


Assuming thats correct, what exactly failed in the auto scan? You say she didnt find channels "the way she expected it to". Also in which mode did you run the scan, Video input (cable box) or coax input? If you scanned in coax mode (I think it displays as "TV") did you have cable selected as "on" in channel options?


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BravoAlphaZulu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got this tv and I need a little help setting it up. And I'm not even talking about the picture yet.
> 
> 
> Diagram D in the quick setup guide is the closest to what I have which is:
> 
> Motorola HD cable box (no HDMI on it);
> 
> Oppo DV-970HD DVD player (HDMI);
> 
> Denon AVR-2105 A/V receiver.
> 
> 
> The diagram suggests I split the cable with one lead going into the HD cable box and the other going straight into the TV. The local Radio Shack guy said that wasn't necessary. So I have the cable going into the HD box then from there into the TV. I also have Component cables from the HD box to the TV. Obviously, only the coax line OR the Component cables are supplying the signal to the tv.
> 
> 
> My wife doesn't think this is right. She has run the Auto Program a couple of times and it didn't find the channels the way she expected it to. She thinks splitting the signal is necessary.
> 
> Any help greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Barry



What is the autoscan picking up? Please explain what your wife thinks the autoscan is not picking up?


QAM digital channels will show up with strange channel designations, such as 116-1. You should not expect any QAM encrypted (subscription required) digital channels to be found with autoscan. Subscription digital channels are only available via your cable stb or a cablecard.


Its possible that running the coax thru the moto HD stb and then to the rf input on the set may be filtering some channels. A splitter would alleviate this possiblity.


Are you receiving all of your expected channels via the Moto HD stb?


----------



## BravoAlphaZulu

I am receiving all the channels I subscribe to. However, the tv remote doesn't seem to be working as it should navigating the cable channels even the I programmed the proper code for the moto box into it. It turns the box on and off fine.

I expect you're right about the splitter alleviating the problem. I'll try that today.

I guess my concern was that using a splitter might cause a drop in signal strength to the stb.


----------



## samijubal

Does anyone know if the horizontal expand can be adjusted so it doesn't cut a few inches off the sides of the picture?


----------



## bkchurch

Is this TV worth $1000? I'm buying a direct-view set if my CRT projector ever sells and I can get it for $1000 on Amazon (that includes shipping) but I can pick up a 37" Olevia 537H for $800 at Newegg. I know the XBR970 is going to have better PQ but the Olevia is bigger (I figure 4-5" if you take into account the fact that every inch of a CRT isn't viewable), it's $200 less, it's much thinner and lighter (good for college), and can actually fully resolve every line of resolution in a 720p signal (something I'm concerned about on the XBR with it's oddball 853x1080 resolution). So is the PQ going to be so much better on the XBR970 that it would be worth sacrificing all the positives of the Olevia for it? Or should I go for the Olevia (which I understand looks quite good as far as budget LCDs go)?


----------



## samijubal

If you can still find a Sony in a Circuit City, they were $700 last I knew. Best Buy had them for $800 last I knew. I'd check out the Olevia first. To me they blow. Blacks are dark grey at best. The entire picture looks washed out to me. It doesn't compare to the Sony in any way.


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bkchurch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is this TV worth $1000? I'm buying a direct-view set if my CRT projector ever sells and I can get it for $1000 on Amazon (that includes shipping) but I can pick up a 37" Olevia 537H for $800 at Newegg. I know the XBR970 is going to have better PQ but the Olevia is bigger (I figure 4-5" if you take into account the fact that every inch of a CRT isn't viewable), it's $200 less, it's much thinner and lighter (good for college), and can actually fully resolve every line of resolution in a 720p signal (something I'm concerned about on the XBR with it's oddball 853x1080 resolution). So is the PQ going to be so much better on the XBR970 that it would be worth sacrificing all the positives of the Olevia for it? Or should I go for the Olevia (which I understand looks quite good as far as budget LCDs go)?




Just for kicks, I compared a top of the line Sharp 1080p LCD to this CRT, and the LCD doesn't have anything on this set. Of course you will very likely get a biased opinion towards one technology, but I was ready to spend twice the price of the CRT for the LCD.


Despite the size, and weight, it's worth EVERY single penny. And by penny's I mean $549 delivered from CC.. the price I paid for this gorgeous TV.


I think you have the viewing area/angle wrong. LCD's have a limited viewing angle, CRT's do not. As far as I know.. In my experience, as well as others here, generally 1080i looks better than 720p, although the only difference I can tell between the two is on a few cable channels. For instance, ESPN-HD looks better in 1080i on my TV, even though it's broadcasted in 720p.



Since purchasing this set, every DLP/LCD I see, just doesn't look "as good" as it does as the 970. I am very proud of my purchase and won't/wouldn't settle for any LCD/DLP out there.. The pro's of the CRT, specifically this set, outweigh any LCD/DLP out there. Hands down.


Even more specifically PQ, and "TRUE" blacks.. I've seen quite a few LCD's that present washed out "blacks" that are actually dark grey. Although the "black" technology in DLP/LCD is getting better, it will likely never touch that capable of what the CRT can produce.


I'm entirely convinced, after ISF calibration, I will have one of the better TV's out there. I wouldn't even consider entry-level plasma's.




Just my 2 cents..





-Nick


----------



## bkchurch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UWisconsin97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just for kicks, I compared a top of the line Sharp 1080p LCD to this CRT, and the LCD doesn't have anything on this set. Of course you will very likely get a biased opinion towards one technology, but I was ready to spend twice the price of the CRT for the LCD.
> 
> 
> Despite the size, and weight, it's worth EVERY single penny. And by penny's I mean $549 delivered from CC.. the price I paid for this gorgeous TV.
> 
> 
> I think you have the viewing area/angle wrong. LCD's have a limited viewing angle, CRT's do not. As far as I know.. In my experience, as well as others here, generally 1080i looks better than 720p, although the only difference I can tell between the two is on a few cable channels. For instance, ESPN-HD looks better in 1080i on my TV, even though it's broadcasted in 720p.
> 
> 
> 
> Since purchasing this set, every DLP/LCD I see, just doesn't look "as good" as it does as the 970. I am very proud of my purchase and won't/wouldn't settle for any LCD/DLP out there.. The pro's of the CRT, specifically this set, outweigh any LCD/DLP out there. Hands down.
> 
> 
> Even more specifically PQ, and "TRUE" blacks.. I've seen quite a few LCD's that present washed out "blacks" that are actually dark grey. Although the "black" technology in DLP/LCD is getting better, it will likely never touch that capable of what the CRT can produce.
> 
> 
> I'm entirely convinced, after ISF calibration, I will have one of the better TV's out there. I wouldn't even consider entry-level plasma's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my 2 cents..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Nick



Well it sounds like you're more of a videophile than I am but nonetheless I do appreciate a great looking set and you present a convincing argument. I think you got my concern about size wrong, I wasn't talking about the viewing angle I was referring to the fact that though the XBR may be 34" probably only 32" is viewable because CRT screen size is measured across the face of the tube, part of which extends inside the TV casing. Also I know 1080i is more detailed than 720p but the 970 has a resolution of 853x1080 so I don't see how it can come close to resolving every vertical line in 720p (1280x720) or 1080i/p (1920x1080) and because of this I've heard people say it's picture seems more like it's better than ED but just doesn't look HD. If I could find one at the CC or BB nearest me I'd pick it up but I think they sold out a while ago. Well who knows maybe my CRT projector won't even sell and I'll have to find a way to work with it in the dorm room (which may be possible given the room is 11'7" by 15'7") but if not I think I'll look more into this set despite my concerns.


----------



## SwiftSweeper




> Quote:
> I think you got my concern about size wrong, I wasn't talking about the viewing angle I was referring to the fact that though the XBR may be 34" probably only 32" is viewable because CRT screen size is measured across the face of the tube, part of which extends inside the TV casing.



Screen size is 34 inches. Actual tube size is 36 inches.



> Quote:
> Also I know 1080i is more detailed than 720p but the 970 has a resolution of 853x1080 so I don't see how it can come close to resolving every vertical line in 720p (1280x720) or 1080i/p (1920x1080) and because of this I've heard people say it's picture seems more like it's better than ED but just doesn't look HD.



HD on this set definitely looks better than ED. Image is slightly softer than LCD and might have some small geometry problems, but pretty much about everything else color, contrast, blacks etc will be better than LCD. XBR970 gives, in my opinion, much better and natural image overall.


----------



## samijubal

You're comparing a top of the line CRT to a near bottom of the line LCD, no camparison. I too looked at the Sharp LCDs. I took some DVDs to the store and watched them on a Sharp LCD, it didn't look anything like the Sony CRT. The Sharp is a near top of the line LCD, far better than Olevia. Check CC or BB for the Sony, they are gone online, but last I knew some stores still had them. If they have any left it will be cheaper than Amazon. If there's anything wrong with the TV, it will cost a fortune to ship it back to Amazon. The first TV I got had some pretty severe geometry problems that couldn't be fixed in the service menus. I swapped it for another one.


----------



## UWisconsin97

I don't believe anything or any channel looks like ED on this TV.


TNT-HD is the only channel that "lacks" HD quality, but nonetheless is still watchable. TNT-HD is more like ED+, just not QUITE HD yet..



My room is 13x9x8, and I too wanted something smaller, more like DLP, but when comparing LCD/DLP to this set, it is a little difficult to admit this TV is better than those. You think this big 'ole thing, how can it produce good PQ? It produces some of the best PQ I have seen, and mid-range ($2,000+) plasma's seem to be where it's at if you wanted something slim + PQ.


All my friends "dogged" me for buying this "HUGE" thing.. but when they sat down, watched a movie or two, played some 360, and saw the NBA playoffs in HD, they reconsidered really quickly.


----------



## Sol_Zagato




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the horizontal expand can be adjusted so it doesn't cut a few inches off the sides of the picture?




I'm planning to buy this TV set soon. Can you explain what exactly is this problem you have?


----------



## stingershive

I am considering this set. To me the image seems soft. I do have the lo-down on these sets and can get them NIB for 599 (is this a good price?). They have plenty as the manager told me their company bought all of sony's stock on these sets. Good thing I live close to the store. The stores are REX. They have stores all through Ohio, Michigan, surrounding area and in Florida. If you are close you might want to check it out... I still dont know about getting this (heavy) and not as big as I want. I am looking for a 50 or bigger DLP, LCOS, etc. Is this TV that good. I cant tell by looking at them in the store.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stingershive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ....I still dont know about getting this (heavy) and not as big as I want. I am looking for a 50 or bigger DLP, LCOS, etc. Is this TV that good. I cant tell by looking at them in the store.



My opinion, look at the 50" 1920x1080 Plasma. If you go from a CRT to a DLP/LCD/LCoS RPTV, you will not be as happy with the picture. The new 50"/58" Panasonic 700 series is getting affordable these days.

IMO, I would prefer to watch a 1080p Plasma over a Micro-display, and yes bigger is better. I am at 110" at home.


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sol_Zagato* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm planning to buy this TV set soon. Can you explain what exactly is this problem you have?



The horizontal expand is for zooming 4:3 HDTV broadcasts to fill the screen. It crops off about 2" from the sides.


----------



## dtmcfall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yourbigpalal83* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> circuit city for 5 years.
> 
> 
> could have gotten the xbox hd dvd drive for that price



Yikes -- I think I paid Sony $99 to extend it to 5 years.


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stingershive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am considering this set. To me the image seems soft. I do have the lo-down on these sets and can get them NIB for 599 (is this a good price?). They have plenty as the manager told me their company bought all of sony's stock on these sets. Good thing I live close to the store. The stores are REX. They have stores all through Ohio, Michigan, surrounding area and in Florida. If you are close you might want to check it out... I still dont know about getting this (heavy) and not as big as I want. I am looking for a 50 or bigger DLP, LCOS, etc. Is this TV that good. I cant tell by looking at them in the store.



I don't know how the picture could look soft, unless they've got a poor signal or there's something wrong with the TV. That's what I paid for my TV. That's an incredible deal. I looked at HDTVs for over 2 years before buying the Sony. I'm 100% confident I bought the best TV out there. The only TVs that come close to it are the Sony SXRDs that start at 50" and about $2000.


----------



## dtmcfall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bkchurch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also I know 1080i is more detailed than 720p but the 970 has a resolution of 853x1080 so I don't see how it can come close to resolving every vertical line in 720p (1280x720) or 1080i/p (1920x1080) and because of this I've heard people say it's picture seems more like it's better than ED but just doesn't look HD.



People fixate way too much on these specs IMO. It's like the MP rating for digital still cameras. Picture quality consists of much more than just scan lines and you can't quantify everything involved to neatly fit on spec sheets for side-by-side comparison.


Compare the overall picture picture quality of both with your own eyes. I'm assuming that you intend to buy one or the other to actually watch stuff and not to sit there and go over its specs.










I don't see how a bottom-of-the-line LCD could compete with the XBR970 but I guess it's entirely possible that your preferences are completely different.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stingershive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I do have the lo-down on these sets and can get them NIB for 599 (is this a good price?).



Yes.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My opinion, look at the 50" 1920x1080 Plasma. If you go from a CRT to a DLP/LCD/LCoS RPTV, you will not be as happy with the picture. The new 50"/58" Panasonic 700 series is getting affordable these days.
> 
> IMO, I would prefer to watch a 1080p Plasma over a Micro-display, and yes bigger is better. I am at 110" at home.



how about this one?

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-qZ4QgoQ...0&I=13342PZ700


----------



## WHPHW6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is a overvoltage problem and you need to call for service.



Thank You.


I called Sony and they set me up with a local tv service shop. He came to my home Friday, removed the chassis and left. All he said was "I hope it's not the tube because I'll have to come back with 2 men to bring it back to the shop".


He also said "this is the 3rd one this week" referring to problems with the XBR970, I'm not sure if he meant the same problem or not.


I'm starting to regret not getting the extended warranty, I never had a CRT break on me before. At least I have about 7/8 months left on the factory warranty.


I hope you guys have better luck than me.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> how about this one?
> 
> http://www.crutchfield.com/S-qZ4QgoQ...0&I=13342PZ700



Sure, but bigger is better. With a 1920x1080 display there are few situations where the 50" won't work.


----------



## samijubal

If you want an extended warranty, you can get 5 years of in home service for $85 here. If you read the fine print on the warranties, this was the best one I could find. They don't knock off the price of repairs if they have to buy you out because the set isn't repairable. Most warranties knock off the cost of any repairs, so if it's been repaired a couple of times, you end up getting close to nothing instead of the price you paid.

http://www.warrantydomain.com/tv.htm


----------



## WHPHW6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you want an extended warranty, you can get 5 years of in home service for $85 here. If you read the fine print on the warranties, this was the best one I could find. They don't knock off the price of repairs if they have to buy you out because the set isn't repairable. Most warranties knock off the cost of any repairs, so if it's been repaired a couple of times, you end up getting close to nothing instead of the price you paid.



Is that in home service?


If I ever have to move this thing, it's only going as far as the curb.


----------



## samijubal

It is in home.


----------



## wiraxbox360

hi all , my tv sony is KV-29DRC430 , I PRESS NUMBER 7 AND ENTER, HAVE PROBLEMS, WHAT IS THE MANUAL SERVICE FOR MY TV???



P.D: KV-29DRC430

KV-29HS420



THEY ARE SIMILAR ???


THX


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sure, but bigger is better. With a 1920x1080 display there are few situations where the 50" won't work.



bigger is better if you got the ca$h










plus my chair is only about 10 or 12 feet from the screen, i have to measure it someday, i'm bad at measuring by eye, it could be 15 feet for all i know


----------



## WHPHW6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WHPHW6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think my 970 just died on me.
> 
> 
> I was watching a DVD, the set turned itself off and the little red light on the front is blinking 6 times over and over.
> 
> 
> The set is about 3 months old. This ever happen to anyone?



Just an update. It's fixed !!!!!!!!!!!!










It died Monday night and I'm back in business Monday morning.


He stopped by Friday and left with the chassis, called me this morning and asked me if I would be home. He stopped by with the chassis around 11am and 5 minutes later my TV was working again.


Very fast service guy. I could have had it all done last week but I wasn't going to be home last Wednesday when he originally wanted to come out.


Nothing to sign, all he asked for was a copy of the original bill of sale which I had ready for him, I reprinted it from the Circuit City website.


I think he said he had to replace an IC chip in the chassis.


----------



## G-Bull

So a strange thing happened to my 970 the other day, and I thought I'd mention it here to see if anyone else has seen anything like this.


I was changing from my cable box input to my xbox360 input, which I know from experience is three presses of the "TV/Video" button on the remote (or whatever the input selector button is labeled, I forget). So I pressed the button three times, but instead of "Input 5" I got a black screen which said "Input 0" in the corner. There is not supposed to be an "Input 0" on a XBR970. I pressed "TV/Video" again and it brought up the antenna input, and I was able to continue to cycle through to the xbox360 input without any further problems.


Has anyone else seen this "Input 0" -- I figure it's some sort of bug in the firmware, but I don't know what caused it to occur. Maybe I pressed the button too quickly or something. I've been unable to dupicate the error.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> bigger is better if you got the ca$h
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus my chair is only about 10 or 12 feet from the screen, i have to measure it someday, i'm bad at measuring by eye, it could be 15 feet for all i know



The seating distance at 1080p resolution is considered to be 1.5 times the screen width. If you are at 10' = 1.5 x SW, that would be a screen width of 80" which is a 92" 16x9 diagonal. Therefore an acceptable viewing distance for a 50" can be as small as 5.5'.


The screen resolution of the XBR970 is not the same as a 1920x1080 PDP and therefore you need much larger viewing distances, 10' or more for a 34".


----------



## samijubal

Recommended distance for a 34" 16:9 HDTV is more like 4'-8'.


----------



## wiraxbox360

hi all , my tv sony is KV-29DRC430 , I PRESS NUMBER 7 AND ENTER, HAVE PROBLEMS, WHAT IS THE MANUAL SERVICE FOR MY TV???



P.D: KV-29DRC430

KV-29HS420



THEY ARE SIMILAR ???


THX


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-Bull* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So a strange thing happened to my 970 the other day, and I thought I'd mention it here to see if anyone else has seen anything like this.
> 
> 
> I was changing from my cable box input to my xbox360 input, which I know from experience is three presses of the "TV/Video" button on the remote (or whatever the input selector button is labeled, I forget). So I pressed the button three times, but instead of "Input 5" I got a black screen which said "Input 0" in the corner. There is not supposed to be an "Input 0" on a XBR970. I pressed "TV/Video" again and it brought up the antenna input, and I was able to continue to cycle through to the xbox360 input without any further problems.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else seen this "Input 0" -- I figure it's some sort of bug in the firmware, but I don't know what caused it to occur. Maybe I pressed the button too quickly or something. I've been unable to dupicate the error.



Havent seen it, prolly a bug like you say.


----------



## tronsr71

Hey all, i just purchased an xbr970 from the lynnwood, WA circuit city for 699. I read several of the posts in this thread before doing so, and became convinced that this is *the* tube for me.


One question to start, though. Its seems that no matter what picture mode im in (vivid, standard, movie, or pro), the darks are really dark and the brights are really bright. In other words shadows and light to dark gradients are not showing up well.


Is this due to the tube being so new? Does it just need to be burned in? If it needs to burn in, should I speed up that process by leaving it on several hours per day?


Any other suggested input is welcome?


P.S.. for those of you considering this tv, i will try posting a review sometime soon


----------



## ClayPigeon

Raise the brightness and lower the contrast. I didn't wait for the set to " burn in first" Just go back after awhile then recalibrate it.


----------



## ClayPigeon

I've kinda lost interest in tweaking this set. haven't been in the service menu in months lol. I'm pretty happy with where i have it now tho and now if i go back in there it will become an addiction again. I been enjoying this set and just watching now







also my cable company added more HD channels ( optimum) so i have a ton of HD channels to watch now, altho some are pretty pointless IMO, golf channel HD? No thanks!


----------



## tronsr71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Raise the brightness and lower the contrast. I didn't wait for the set to " burn in first" Just go back after awhile then recalibrate it.




Brightness has been raised, but where is the contrast option? The only related settings i have are, picture, brightness, and color. Is this something I need to be adjusting from the service menu?



Also, i just thought of one other question. Is it better to use the component output or the DVI output from my cable box? With the DVI, couldn't I just use an adaptor to hdmi?


----------



## SwiftSweeper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tronsr71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Brightness has been raised, but where is the contrast option? The only related settings i have are, picture, brightness, and color. Is this something I need to be adjusting from the service menu?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, i just thought of one other question. Is it better to use the component output or the DVI output from my cable box? With the DVI, couldn't I just use an adaptor to hdmi?



On Sony sets, Picture setting is contrast.


Yep, you can use DVI to HDMI cable. You will need to connect separate cable for audio though since unlike HDMI, DVI only passes video signal.


----------



## au revoir

Just plugged in my XBR970 at CC, and I was watching a letterboxed DVD and noticed that the area above the letterbox was not really black, just dark gray. So I started lowering the brightness, and got all the way down to zero and it was still not black.


It also looked a little uneven in darkness, being slightly lighter toward the right and left edges. The movie part of the picture got very dark, but the letterboxed area seemed lighter than the image area.


Is there a SM fix for this and is this a common problem? I was thinking maybe the gamma might be set too high.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *au revoir* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just plugged in my XBR970 at CC, and I was watching a letterboxed DVD and noticed that the area above the letterbox was not really black, just dark gray. So I started lowering the brightness, and got all the way down to zero and it was still not black.
> 
> 
> It also looked a little uneven in darkness, being slightly lighter toward the right and left edges. The movie part of the picture got very dark, but the letterboxed area seemed lighter than the image area.
> 
> 
> Is there a SM fix for this and is this a common problem? I was thinking maybe the gamma might be set too high.



Try dropping picture and brightness a few notched together. "Picture" doesnt seem to be merely contrast, or the difference between lightest and darkest colors as contrast is defined on a monitor. It seems to encompass both contrast and gamma together on this set.


----------



## au revoir

Well, I guess this set is a little different from my SD Trinitron in that this non-image area is not very dark. I noticed the same thing watching a 4:3 show.


I did try lowering the Picture setting, and it did darken the non-image areas, but they still weren't very black. Oh, well maybe I can get used to it, I was just wondering if what I have described is normal for this set.


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *au revoir* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just plugged in my XBR970 at CC, and I was watching a letterboxed DVD and noticed that the area above the letterbox was not really black, just dark gray. So I started lowering the brightness, and got all the way down to zero and it was still not black.
> 
> 
> It also looked a little uneven in darkness, being slightly lighter toward the right and left edges. The movie part of the picture got very dark, but the letterboxed area seemed lighter than the image area.
> 
> 
> Is there a SM fix for this and is this a common problem? I was thinking maybe the gamma might be set too high.



Was the DVD a letterbox or anamorphic (enhanced for 16:9) version? There's a difference. Is you DVD player able to, and setup to, pass blacker than black (btb)?


If your watching a letterboxed DVD, the black bars are encoded on the DVD and therefore could have been encoded as something other than btb.


If your watching a >1.66 anamorphic DVD, with your player set to 16:9, then the black bars are "created" by the DVD player and could be sent to the set as varying levels of black depending on the btb settings of the DVD player.


They should be controllable by adjusting brightness (black level) and possibly picture (white level).


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> how about this one?
> 
> http://www.crutchfield.com/S-qZ4QgoQ...0&I=13342PZ700



Since it's been a while since I've been on these boards.. Claypigeon was kind enough to wonder where I have been.. So, I will add a few cents of my opinion..











otk, have you purchased a TV yet? Did you realize the price of that TV? If you can find the 970 locally, you're essentially paying $1,900 to have a slim TV.


I won't say they are both the same in PQ, but very close. I even have a small room, about 14x10x8 and this TV doesn't take up that much room. It's thick, yes, but it's not 50" wide. Even if you buy a mountable TV, you're still going to need a TV stand/entertainment stand regardless..


If I were buying plasma, it would be Panisonic, or Pioneer. So you're heading in the right direction for a nice TV, nonetheless.




Please don't interpret what I am/have been saying as a "biased" opinion. I, as well do all 970 owners really appreciate the PQ these set's produce. There's few TV's within reason that come close, but cost an arm and a leg.


I'm sure you've read through a few pages on this long thread, and hopefully you can make a precise decision on your own. We are here to help, but it's really up to you to make the final decision.




Lastly, it's not easy for either party (technology) to give you a "complete" answer. Both technologies and TV are different, thus both have extreme difference in pro's/con's. It's not like you're comparing this TV (970) to say a Samsung tube TV.


I have faith you will make the right decision. And going to the "store" and comparing TV's doesn't do the TV justice at all. When I bought mine at CC, it looked like CRAP! As did my first HD-tube. But when I brought it home and got it hooked up to a real HD signal, it just blew my mind how crisp, colorful and vibrant the picture is. And when I say this, I mean it! I would purchase both the 970 and the plasma (if possible) and bring them home and try them for yourself. This is the ONLY true way to make a complete decision. Your eyes will have seen both, hooked up to the identical source, not split 150 times like at BB or CC.


FWIW, If you have the space/room, get a projector. When I move out of my parents house (just turned 20, I have real reasons why I'm still at home) and buy a house, I will be buying a projector for my HT room, and use the 970 in my bedroom, like it's used now. I don't plan on getting rid of it until it out of warranty. This one's a keeper...!!












Take care...



-Nick


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *au revoir* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I guess this set is a little different from my SD Trinitron in that this non-image area is not very dark. I noticed the same thing watching a 4:3 show.
> 
> 
> I did try lowering the Picture setting, and it did darken the non-image areas, but they still weren't very black. Oh, well maybe I can get used to it, I was just wondering if what I have described is normal for this set.



"Brightness" is your "black level" control


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UWisconsin97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have faith you will make the right decision. And going to the "store" and comparing TV's doesn't do the TV justice at all. When I bought mine at CC, it looked like CRAP! -Nick



I dont understand why all these electronics stores that spend their money and floor space on these big HD sets dont use top quality cabling from the demo DVD player to the sets, AND specifically trained employees installing them. Sure, it costs a little more money up front to do it right, but isn't that preferable to having a $1,500 LCD sit on the shelf for a year with no sales because customers pass by it based on the bad picture quality? 10 years ago the display models didnt require a lot of prep because all TVs looked the same, but in the HD age it's quality of the in-store setup that sells the set.


----------



## ClayPigeon

I went back into service menu today







wanted to see what i had some stuff set at since last time i been in there. Recalibrated color again, since for some reason it was still off?!?! wtf is going on with this set! This is like the 4th time i left everything set and next time i checked things were way off. I had RYR at 14, RYB at 14, GYR-6, GYB-4, thats what i had written in my notes also, so i know i saved it.


wayyyy off when i threw up avia color patterns. But yet this new set of numbers makes no sense to me. Now i have RYR-15 RYB-13, GYR-0, GYB-0.


why the greens at 0?!?!? even at 0 still looks like i need to go down lower to get all the bars the same shade of green across the avia patterns! I even try to compensate by changing around HUE to see what results i got. I mean i DO want all the green shades the same intensity right? how come no matter what some are still off tho? especially green.


----------



## SurfingMatt27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I went back into service menu today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanted to see what i had some stuff set at since last time i been in there. Recalibrated color again, since for some reason it was still off?!?! wtf is going on with this set! This is like the 4th time i left everything set and next time i checked things were way off. I had RYR at 14, RYB at 14, GYR-6, GYB-4, thats what i had written in my notes also, so i know i saved it.
> 
> 
> wayyyy off when i threw up avia color patterns. But yet this new set of numbers makes no sense to me. Now i have RYR-15 RYB-13, GYR-0, GYB-0.
> 
> 
> why the greens at 0?!?!? even at 0 still looks like i need to go down lower to get all the bars the same shade of green across the avia patterns! I even try to compensate by changing around HUE to see what results i got. I mean i DO want all the green shades the same intensity right? how come no matter what some are still off tho? especially green.



did you make sure your color was in the middle when doing this?? doesn't surprise me really what happened to you.. for me 480p and 480i seem to have different color settings with RYR-GYB.. it seems if i get 480i RYR-GYB perfect 480p is off..and since it's a global setting i guess you have to compromise some bit.


I was going with 14-14-6-4 like you but then i think i'm going to settle with 12-14-6-4.


Greens are pretty much dead on it's just the reds seem to be off on mine for 480p.


----------



## ClayPigeon

No, my color is at 43 not the middle. Then that would knock my blue off setting it in the middle since at 43 everything is right. Don't i want blue set perfectly first before messing with the other colors? My set is on pro setting. Hmm tho , maybe i'm better off using the internal test pattern at 1080i then for the color calibration instead of using the 480 signal from the avia disc? I know when i used them last time they were way off then what i came up with with Avia.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Yea peep this now. I just re did color settings using the built in test pattern on the 970. All blocks match same intensity, same shade of color. .. but with these settings now;


RYR-15

RYB-13

GYR-14

GYB-10


? how could it be so drastic tho from using the avia color patterns?!?! from my last set of numbers?


Oh well i'm going to leave them be as is now.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Actually i just noticed something else in the internal test patterns. I saw a half blue screen, top was white. I thought i would check what my blue looks like ( since it must be to set blue intensity) It was way off and didn't blend at all. Raised color to 48 , checked it again and it's perfect







Went and re did green and now i got GYR-6 GYB-5.


----------



## SurfingMatt27

Yeah i usually do the reds and greens first before i do the blue color setting.


----------



## neobium

My XBR970 has worked extremely well for just over a year now, but just today, as I was watching a DVD, the screen started to flash with red lines. It became progressively worse over the course of a couple minutes, then the TV simply shut itself off. The standby light then blinked for a few moments. I read on this thread that one person had an issue with the TV shutting itself off and that this was due to overvoltage problems. Anyone have any information that would be useful, or should I just call for service?


----------



## WHPHW6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neobium* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My XBR970 has worked extremely well for just over a year now, but just today, as I was watching a DVD, the screen started to flash with red lines. It became progressively worse over the course of a couple minutes, then the TV simply shut itself off. The standby light then blinked for a few moments. I read on this thread that one person had an issue with the TV shutting itself off and that this was due to overvoltage problems. Anyone have any information that would be useful, or should I just call for service?



When you unplug the tv plug the tv back in, does the picture come on and then get really bright for about 5 seconds and then shut down again and then the red standby light blinks 6 times over and over?


I was watching a DVD at the time also via component video cables. I had the brightness and contrast turned up high because the DVD I was watching was very dark. I'm thinking maybe that triggered it. Not that it's bad to keep those controls jacked up when you need them, just that it was a problem waiting to happen and maybe that triggered it. I was reading back in the thread and noticed someone else had that same problem.


My tv was built in March of 2007 if that helps anyone and was brand new in the box.


It might be a good idea for people who own this tv while it's still under warranty to put a dvd in over component cables and watch a whole movie with the contrast maxed and the brightness up over 75. If it's going to blow, it might as well do it under warranty.


I've very happy the sony warranty included "in home" service because there's no way I could have brought this thing into the shop. The service man came into my home, removed the chassis and came back a week later and my tv was back up and running again. He had to replace an IC chip on the chassis.


One good thing to come out of this, my picture is so much better after the repair. The picture always had this kind of haze to it from day 1 and the black bars were never really black. Whatever they did to fix it, fixed that problem also. Now my picture quality is better than ever. I was reading back in the thread and noticed someone had that same haze problem.


----------



## WHPHW6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *au revoir* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just plugged in my XBR970 at CC, and I was watching a letterboxed DVD and noticed that the area above the letterbox was not really black, just dark gray. So I started lowering the brightness, and got all the way down to zero and it was still not black.
> 
> 
> It also looked a little uneven in darkness, being slightly lighter toward the right and left edges. The movie part of the picture got very dark, but the letterboxed area seemed lighter than the image area.
> 
> 
> Is there a SM fix for this and is this a common problem? I was thinking maybe the gamma might be set too high.



This sounds like what my set was like just before it broke down. After the set was fixed, that problem was fixed.


----------



## dtmcfall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I dont understand why all these electronics stores that spend their money and floor space on these big HD sets dont use top quality cabling from the demo DVD player to the sets, AND specifically trained employees installing them.



You should try working in one...







The flaw in your assumption is that competent people are in charge.


----------



## neobium




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WHPHW6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When you unplug the tv plug the tv back in, does the picture come on and then get really bright for about 5 seconds and then shut down again and then the red standby light blinks 6 times over and over?
> 
> 
> I was watching a DVD at the time also via component video cables. I had the brightness and contrast turned up high because the DVD I was watching was very dark. I'm thinking maybe that triggered it. Not that it's bad to keep those controls jacked up when you need them, just that it was a problem waiting to happen and maybe that triggered it. I was reading back in the thread and noticed someone else had that same problem.



That is essentially the problem I had. I tried plugging the TV back in this morning and turning it back on (as suggested by the Sony customer service rep), and it lasted about 5 minutes before shutting down again with the blinking standby light. I don't remember whether I have the contrast and brightness turned way up, but I don't recall changing the settings too much.


As for the service, any opinion one way or the other whether it is better to have the Sony rep schedule a service tech to come by, or to go through one of their recommended service companies? If you go through a certified company, do you end up getting reimbursed for the repair from Sony? If so, is this a big hassel, and would I save myself trouble by letting Sony schedule the repair? (They were going to do it this morning but their system was upgrading).


----------



## au revoir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WHPHW6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This sounds like what my set was like just before it broke down. After the set was fixed, that problem was fixed.



I'm getting used to the blacks not being very dark, but geez, if I wanted dark gray instead of black, I would have gotten an LCD.


I saw a SM option called "environment correct switch" which I thought might be compensating for ambient light and brightening the picture, but that seemed to do nothing.


Hasn't anyone else encountered this problem?


----------



## ClayPigeon

Did you acidentally change the UBOF setting too high in service menu? Or mess with the SBRT setting? Check to see what UBOF is at. Also don't mess with the "environement correct switch" LOL nevermind i can see you already have


----------



## ClayPigeon

You know what i'm starting to notice with this set? sometimes ( especially on HD channels) the audio( from receiver) is not in sync with lip movement. I have my cable box going straight into my reciever with an optical cable. But if i put the volume up on the TV it's in sync! It's kinda annoying tho. I'm thinking it's either the cable box, or the TV is taking a sec processing the picture? This scientific atlanata boxes are annoying as hell tho, i hate them, especially when it switches from HD sources and 480i. Maybe i'd be better off using HDMI instead of component.


----------



## au revoir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you acidentally change the UBOF setting too high in service menu? Or mess with the SBRT setting? Check to see what UBOF is at. Also don't mess with the "environement correct switch" LOL nevermind i can see you already have



UBOF is at "2". I tried "0" but it made only a tiny difference. To get the black level where I'd like to see it, I think I would need about "-7" setting, but as you know there is no such thing.


I also tried lowering SBRT to zero, but it made almost no difference. The image area loses quite a bit of detail, but the sidebars stay dark gray, and not really black. It's as if there is some sort of backlight on.


With other CRT's I'm used to being able to lower the black levels to where they go completely black, and then usually you can lower the settings a few notches lower with no visible change.


With this set, I can never get to a point where the black level is saturated, it only goes down as far as very dark gray, at least with every setting I have tried.


----------



## ClayPigeon

I got my sbrt at 28, UBOF is at 4 for 1080i and 720p


but i have it at 0 for 480i/p since i used avia to calibate black level. But my black level was too low when watching HD channels.


Something sounds wrong with your set







Do you think you accidentally changed something? cause i noticed when dabbling in service menu some things turn the picture WAY dark when you change them, others lighten it up ( besides GAMMA and SBRT, UBOF) Write your settings down and i'll check them with mine.


----------



## au revoir

Oh yeah, I have been writing down original settings for whole sections (2103-1, 2170P-1, 2170P-3, plus all the geometry settings). I spent a couple hours doing convergence this morning. The person who calibrated my set was a slightly sloppy, and I was able to eliminate several red and blue lines from showing. I doubt they have the time at the factory to spend hours getting stuff like that perfect.


Let me know if you come across any more black level settings. I seem to recall seeing some SM settings on my 2 other Sonys that would really dramatically increase the black levels, but have not been able to locate any of them.


As far as your voice-synch issue, I have one of the walmart HD receivers, and I am able to eliminate that problem by pressing the audio stream selector button to reset the audio. It seems to be a problem where the audio processor or software gets overloaded and can't keep up with the amount of audio data coming through, and so it starts to "lag" behind a few hundreths of a second or so. If changing the audio selector does not work, try rebooting the receiver.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Yea i did a convergence adjustment on my set a while back. Took a long time! I don't have any audio synch things on my HD box or home theater receiver, like i said tho maybe it's the cable box. I'll try just turning it on and off next time i notice it and see if that helps any.


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You know what i'm starting to notice with this set? sometimes ( especially on HD channels) the audio( from receiver) is not in sync with lip movement. I have my cable box going straight into my reciever with an optical cable. But if i put the volume up on the TV it's in sync! It's kinda annoying tho. I'm thinking it's either the cable box, or the TV is taking a sec processing the picture? This scientific atlanata boxes are annoying as hell tho, i hate them, especially when it switches from HD sources and 480i. Maybe i'd be better off using HDMI instead of component.



I think this is true of all digital TVs. Digital TVs have a slight delay because of the processing. My Yamaha receiver has an adjustable delay and it works great for syncing audio.


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *au revoir* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm getting used to the blacks not being very dark, but geez, if I wanted dark gray instead of black, I would have gotten an LCD.
> 
> 
> I saw a SM option called "environment correct switch" which I thought might be compensating for ambient light and brightening the picture, but that seemed to do nothing.
> 
> 
> Hasn't anyone else encountered this problem?



I have no problems with blacks on my TV whatsoever. It may be your source and not the TV.


----------



## mandich

Being delivered tomorrow. I've seen the 34xs955 in action so I know how great the picture can be (even though the 970 lacks SFP). Picked it up for $699. Amazing how far the price has fallen. There were only two left in stock. An associate who saw what I was buying said, "that's a sick tv!" I'm upgrading from a 10 year old 25" Samsung. Thanks to all on the board who helped with my decision (it was either the 970 or a 32" LCD).


----------



## mandich

one more thing...i continue to be amazed at how awful all of these sets can look in the showroom with all of the settings jacked up. i adjusted a few of them in the store and was astounded at how much better they looked. makes me want to get mine professionally calibrated. to think that joe six-pack is out there picking a tv based on how it looks in torch mode.


----------



## au revoir

I got mine last Friday for the same price. The CC in Fresno CA had 4 left, so if you are looking to get one, don't delay too much longer. Mine was built in April 2007, which almost certainly is the last month they were manufactured.


----------



## mitthrawnuruondo

.


----------



## ClayPigeon

After tweaking pro mode a while ago to get rid of all edge ehancements/VM and other sharpeners i can't help but notice just how really soft my picture is compared to when i switch to vivid/movie other modes. Even tho thats how the picture is supposed to look. I pretty much have all the mid5 parameters ( MHLY all the M's or whatever they are called set to 0, some at 2. I pretty much just copied other users settings such as kentechs to disable all ehancements. I'm really thinking about going back to factory defaults for that and re-tweak everything over again to my liking. There has to be a way to have a sharp picture without adding ringing. Don't get me wrong picture looks great! it's only when i switch to another mode that i notice how dull my picture looks.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Anybody here actually take the anti-glare coating off there screen? and does it really make that much of a difference? I have no glare in my TV room whatsover so i can't even tell what it does  I'll probably end up taking it off in a year or two or whenever my warranty runs out.


----------



## ClayPigeon

LOL wow tho bigpalal! That warranty is kinda crazy  5 years?!?! i could see doing that if the TV was still being manufactured and you could get a replacement easily. Hopefully nothing bad happens to the set that a full replacement would be needed a few years down the road, what would they do then? just order whatever parts needed i guess?


----------



## ClayPigeon

Somebody should make a xbr970 usergroup/fansite where we can all post our tweaks and settings and whatnot. I would do it if i had the slighest clue how to make a website. I nominate the next poster in this thread!


----------



## mandich

Just my luck. 970 was delivered today. Green glow in the upper left and lower right corners of the picture. Purple glow in the upper right corner. Had to send it back. This may be my frustration speaking, but I'm tempted to just get an lcd now instead of trying another 970.


----------



## au revoir

Did you have any speakers or electronic equipment nearby that could have been generating some electrical field? I know it's too late now, but I was just curious.


----------



## mandich

Just the dvd player. And the set hasn't actually been returned yet. They're coming for it tomorrow. If you guys have any suggestions before then I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mandich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just the dvd player. And the set hasn't actually been returned yet. They're coming for it tomorrow. If you guys have any suggestions before then I'd greatly appreciate it.



Try a few power-on cycles for the de-gaussing to work.


You won't like a LCD, if you bought the 970 for picture quality.


----------



## mandich

Thanks Glen. I'll do that. What the hell is de-gaussing? I'll go look it up.


----------



## au revoir

Degaussing is what the TV does when you turn it on. It's that loud "honk" noise you will sometimes hear when powering up. It's to neutralize or discharge any static electricity that may have accumulated. This static can cause the screen to become discolored.


I once stupidly placed a DVD player on top my Sony CRT and it caused a red blob right above where I placed it. I thought the TV was defective until I noticed the blob went away after I took down the DVD player.


----------



## Level99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After tweaking pro mode a while ago to get rid of all edge ehancements/VM and other sharpeners i can't help but notice just how really soft my picture is compared to when i switch to vivid/movie other modes. Even tho thats how the picture is supposed to look. I pretty much have all the mid5 parameters ( MHLY all the M's or whatever they are called set to 0, some at 2. I pretty much just copied other users settings such as kentechs to disable all ehancements. I'm really thinking about going back to factory defaults for that and re-tweak everything over again to my liking. There has to be a way to have a sharp picture without adding ringing. Don't get me wrong picture looks great! it's only when i switch to another mode that i notice how dull my picture looks.



Try setting SYSM to 2 instead of 3. This will help sharpen the picture up quite a bit without adding ringing as long as all other enhancements are minimal or off.


For me SYSM=3 was just TOO soft and almost looked out of focus to my eyes even with fixing the focus parameters.


----------



## Level99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody here actually take the anti-glare coating off there screen? and does it really make that much of a difference? I have no glare in my TV room whatsover so i can't even tell what it does  I'll probably end up taking it off in a year or two or whenever my warranty runs out.



Does the 970 have an anti-glare coating? I am curious because I want to know if it is OK to use windex to clean the screen. I have always used it for my other tvs(no coating) with no problems. Does anyone know?


----------



## Level99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Try a few power-on cycles for the de-gaussing to work.
> 
> 
> You won't like a LCD, if you bought the 970 for picture quality.



I have my 970 plugged into one of those monster clean power strips/surge protector. I am curious if the degausing works as good this way as opposed to having it plugged straight into the wall. Anybody know?


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Level99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have my 970 plugged into one of those monster clean power strips/surge protector. I am curious if the degausing works as good this way as opposed to having it plugged straight into the wall. Anybody know?



It"s been well documented that the power strips/surge protectors can affect/limit the de-gaussing.


----------



## mandich

Maybe that's my problem.


----------



## Level99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It"s been well documented that the power strips/surge protectors can affect/limit the de-gaussing.



Sorry, I did not realise it was well documented. I have heard different opinions on this in the past, but never got a straight answer.


So in your opinion would you say it is better to keep it plugged straight into the wall at all times or should I leave it in the strip and occasionally put it in the wall to get a good degauss?


Thanks!


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Level99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does the 970 have an anti-glare coating? I am curious because I want to know if it is OK to use windex to clean the screen. I have always used it for my other tvs(no coating) with no problems. Does anyone know?




I just re-read the manual and it doesnt specifically prohibit windex on the screen. But, based on my experience with monitors, I say "play it safe" and clean with warm water and soap, then buff it with a dry cotton t-shirt.


----------



## au revoir

I think it also says to unplug the set before cleaning the screen. A while back I absentmindedly wiped the dust from the screen of my 20" CRT with an acrylic sock, on a dry windy day when there was a lot of static electricity. About an hour later, the tuner burned out and the picture was all messed up for a day or so.


Coincidence? Maybe, but will be more careful cleaning CRT screens from now on.


Also, I have a couple Viewsonic CRT computer monitors that I used Windex to clean. They looked fine until the next day, when they developed a weird rainbow-type residue that I can't get rid of. May be due to the anti-glare coating getting partially dissolved, I'm not sure.


----------



## Level99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just re-read the manual and it doesnt specifically prohibit windex on the screen. But, based on my experience with monitors, I say "play it safe" and clean with warm water and soap, then buff it with a dry cotton t-shirt.



Thank's! I will definitely play it safe as I don't want to mess up this awesome TV. I clean my computer monitor in this manner because it has anti-glare coating but I wasn't sure if this TV has it and windex works fast with streak free results on my other two TVs which definitely don't have any coating. Still, better safe than sorry


----------



## Level99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *au revoir* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think it also says to unplug the set before cleaning the screen. A while back I absentmindedly wiped the dust from the screen of my 20" CRT with an acrylic sock, on a dry windy day when there was a lot of static electricity. About an hour later, the tuner burned out and the picture was all messed up for a day or so.
> 
> 
> Coincidence? Maybe, but will be more careful cleaning CRT screens from now on.
> 
> 
> Also, I have a couple Viewsonic CRT computer monitors that I used Windex to clean. They looked fine until the next day, when they developed a weird rainbow-type residue that I can't get rid of. May be due to the anti-glare coating getting partially dissolved, I'm not sure.



Damn that sucks! I will unplug the set just to be safe. My computer monitor has anti-glare coating and one time my girlfriend cleaned it with windex and the same rainbow looking residue showed up. I had to buff it over and over for about an hour with a non abrasive cloth before it finally went back to normal.


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Level99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does the 970 have an anti-glare coating? I am curious because I want to know if it is OK to use windex to clean the screen. I have always used it for my other tvs(no coating) with no problems. Does anyone know?



PLEASE DO NOT use windex or any other household cleaners on the tube. It WILL damage it. The Important Safegaurds Cleaning section of the owner's manual states "Do not use liquid cleaners or aerosol cleaners. Use a cloth lightly dampened with water for cleaning the exterior of the set."


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just re-read the manual and it doesnt specifically prohibit windex on the screen. But, based on my experience with monitors, I say "play it safe" and clean with warm water and soap, then buff it with a dry cotton t-shirt.



I consider windex a "liquid cleaner".


I use a product from Klear Screen . It removes fingerprints and buffs to a static free shine. I've also seen products claiming to be safe at BB and CC.


----------



## Garrett Adams

I use a home brew of distilled water and 99% isopropyl alcohol mixed in a 5 or10-1 ratio. It is used on my six year old Sony KD-34XBR2 as well as all my eyeglasses.


----------



## noise850

So what sort of a surge protector should we be using? I am not too fond of the idea of just plugging it straight into the wall, but I'd also like to give the set enough power to startup properly. I have noticed that it takes 10 flashes of the power LED before the picture turns on. Is this a sign of a problem?



I had another question about my TV. I just bought a used store demo one, and I notice that the image bends down slightly on the left and right side of the screens. Its not a problem when watching anything 4x3, but is very apparent on 16x9. Also, it can be badly seen on any straight lines, like the TV menu or my cable box guide, and especially on the Wii. Is this fixable using the service menu? I have never tried to fix a TV using the menu, but I need to know if I should return this TV if its a major problem. Here is sort of a rough image of what is happening:


__-------------__

__-------------__

__-------------__



Just imagine that, but more of a curve to it.


Thanks everyone for all of your help!


-Noise


----------



## au revoir

2170D-1

VCEN


set to a lower number. May mess up top of screen so compromise between top and bottom.


Write down old setting before changing anything.


----------



## Powered by Soy

Hey guys. Proud owner of a 970 here, and I'm thinking of picking up a PS3.


Can someone please confirm for me how this TV handles PS3 games running at a native 720p (the majority of PS3 games to this day)??? I've been searching this thread for an hour, and still couldn't find an answer. I've also been reading a lot of conflicting information on other sites as well.


I know the PS3 itself is unable to upconvert to 1080i, but if the PS3 outputs at 720p, can the television itself do the conversion?

_If I'm playing a 720p game on the PS3, does it output at 480p or 1080i?_ I will be using the HDMI connect.


Thanks for any input.


----------



## bkchurch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Powered by Soy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys. Proud owner of a 970 here, and I'm thinking of picking up a PS3.
> 
> 
> Can someone please confirm for me how this TV handles PS3 games running at a native 720p (the majority of PS3 games to this day)??? I've been searching this thread for an hour, and still couldn't find an answer. I've also been reading a lot of conflicting information on other sites as well.
> 
> 
> I know the PS3 itself is unable to upconvert to 1080i, but if the PS3 outputs at 720p, can the television itself do the conversion?
> 
> _If I'm playing a 720p game on the PS3, does it output at 480p or 1080i?_ I will be using the HDMI connect.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any input.



The TV will accept the 720p signal then upconvert to the TV's 853x1080i resolution so you'll be fine and get a very nice HD image. The 720p problem was with a lot of CRT rear-projection TVs that did not accept 720p so the PS3 would output 480p because of its inability to upscale the 720p signal to 1080i.


----------



## Powered by Soy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bkchurch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The TV will accept the 720p signal then upconvert to the TV's 853x1080i resolution so you'll be fine and get a very nice HD image. The 720p problem was with a lot of CRT rear-projection TVs that did not accept 720p so the PS3 would output 480p because of its inability to upscale the 720p signal to 1080i.



Thank you, Church. That's reassuring.


Ordering a PS3......


----------



## bkchurch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Powered by Soy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you, Church. That's reassuring.
> 
> 
> Ordering a PS3......



No problem, I literally spent 6 months trying to get an answer to that very question over at the CNET forums and then I found AVS and got the answer in a matter of hours.


----------



## Powered by Soy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bkchurch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No problem, I literally spent 6 months trying to get an answer to that very question over at the CNET forums and then I found AVS and got the answer in a matter of hours.



lol. So that *was* your CNET thread I read an hour ago. Yeah, even I was getting frustrated reading that. So much back and forth misinformation.....


Thanks again.


----------



## gte024h




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *noise850* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So what sort of a surge protector should we be using? I am not too fond of the idea of just plugging it straight into the wall, but I'd also like to give the set enough power to startup properly. I have noticed that it takes 10 flashes of the power LED before the picture turns on. Is this a sign of a problem?
> 
> 
> 
> I had another question about my TV. I just bought a used store demo one, and I notice that the image bends down slightly on the left and right side of the screens. Its not a problem when watching anything 4x3, but is very apparent on 16x9. Also, it can be badly seen on any straight lines, like the TV menu or my cable box guide, and especially on the Wii. Is this fixable using the service menu? I have never tried to fix a TV using the menu, but I need to know if I should return this TV if its a major problem. Here is sort of a rough image of what is happening:
> 
> 
> __-------------__
> 
> __-------------__
> 
> __-------------__
> 
> 
> 
> Just imagine that, but more of a curve to it.
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for all of your help!
> 
> 
> -Noise




I had that on my 34XS955 and the only way to fix it was with magnets. I had Chad B do some magnet work on my tube when he calibrated it awhile back. It straightened it right out.


----------



## fivestarav

Hello, all -


I have an opportunity to buy the last remaining display model of this tv at a local store. I'm very nervous about buying a tv that's already been molested by lord knows who, but it's the only tv that seems to meet all my requirements, and as you know they're getting hard to find. I think 10% off of $699 is a bit poor, so I may work with them on that, but does anyone have any advice for buying display models of this tv? Also, (and I have no idea how any respectable tv store could do this), they lost the remote for it. Can I purchase the actual remote for this tv somewhere? I don't want a universal remote. (Yes, I'm very anal. It's a character flaw.) D'oh!


And one last question. I'll need to be able to letterbox the sides on command and view 4:3 content whenever I want. Like for when I play last gen video games. This tv can do this, right? I couldn't seem to make it do that in the store. It must auto-sense the inputs, eh? Thanks in advance.


----------



## au revoir

Check the back of the TV for its manufacturing date. I doubt it's more than six months old. If anything, they may have done you a favor by breaking in the set and making sure nothing broke early on.


If the set is over a year old, I think I would not buy it, or use that fact to get them to knock another $100 off.


The original remote kind of sucks (IMHO) but it does have an "aspect" button that allows you to go between full screen (16:9) to pillarbox (4:3). I think you would not have too much problem finding a universal remote that would do as good or a better job. Make sure you make a big issue about the missing remote with the salesperson, and don't be afraid to ask for the manager.


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *au revoir* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Check the back of the TV for its manufacturing date. I doubt it's more than six months old. If anything, they may have done you a favor by breaking in the set and making sure nothing broke early on.
> 
> 
> If the set is over a year old, I think I would not buy it, or use that fact to get them to knock another $100 off.
> 
> 
> The original remote kind of sucks (IMHO) but it does have an "aspect" button that allows you to go between full screen (16:9) to pillarbox (4:3). I think you would not have too much problem finding a universal remote that would do as good or a better job. Make sure you make a big issue about the missing remote with the salesperson, and don't be afraid to ask for the manager.



Cool. Thanks.


And are there any hidden expenses I need to know about for when I get it home? (Like dropping $300 for a friggin' TV stand). You guys talk about getting a tech in your home for calibration all the time, like it's your buddy from next door who can swing by at the drop of a hat for free. I'm worried that I'm not financially set to take on such a big responsibility as owning the Golden Child of all CRT HDTVs. Very intimidating. But I know if I want this tv, I gotta act fast. Ah, pressure. Yea!


----------



## gte024h

Calibration is not that large of an expense really... it might run you about $300 or so, but it makes a nice improvement to an already very good set.


You could probably locate a local ISF calibrator using the list available in the Display Calibration topic, or from the ISF website. Some calibrators travel all over and so you can just put your name on their list for when they come through your area.


Also, you can get the matching TV stand for that model off eBay or Amazon pretty cheaply. I just bought a stand (new in the box!) for my older 34XBR910 off eBay for $40.


----------



## au revoir

I found a very sturdy 40" wide by 24" deep table at a thrift store for $15 and painted it black. Works great! The TV is something like 39 1/2" wide and around 25" deep, and many tables and TV stands are 40" wide so this works out pretty good.


As far as calibration goes, if you are patient, write down your original settings and take your time, you can do it. Or at least you'll get to a point where you can decide if it's worth it to hire someone with all the expensive equipment and (hopefully) a lot of experience to calibrate the set for you.


Plus there are pages and pages of discussions on this site that will walk you thru the process.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cool. Thanks.
> 
> 
> And are there any hidden expenses I need to know about for when I get it home? (Like dropping $300 for a friggin' TV stand). You guys talk about getting a tech in your home for calibration all the time, like it's your buddy from next door who can swing by at the drop of a hat for free. I'm worried that I'm not financially set to take on such a big responsibility as owning the Golden Child of all CRT HDTVs. Very intimidating. But I know if I want this tv, I gotta act fast. Ah, pressure. Yea!



My local Big Lots has a glass and aluminum TV stand rated at 240 lbs for around $100. It may not match your decor though.


----------



## Bob Coxner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello, all -
> 
> 
> I have an opportunity to buy the last remaining display model of this tv at a local store. I'm very nervous about buying a tv that's already been molested by lord knows who, but it's the only tv that seems to meet all my requirements, and as you know they're getting hard to find. I think 10% off of $699 is a bit poor, so I may work with them on that, but does anyone have any advice for buying display models of this tv? Also, (and I have no idea how any respectable tv store could do this), they lost the remote for it. Can I purchase the actual remote for this tv somewhere? I don't want a universal remote. (Yes, I'm very anal. It's a character flaw.) D'oh!
> 
> Thanks in advance.



It's not the exact original remote but it's close. It's sold by Sony so you know it will work on your tv. $14.99 and free shipping for now. http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/...0&tab=Features 


If you absolutely insist on the original, you can get one for $35.63, plus shipping, at: http://www.remotes.com/remotes/servl...11846840336410


----------



## fivestarav

Holy crap! You guys are awesome. Thanks to your support I'm going back to the store today to check it out and ask a few more questions. Soooo nervous. I get panicky when ever a buy things over a few hundred dollars. Money's tight, I'm a perfectionist, blah blah blah, etc.


I understand that if I play my video games in 4:3 mode for 2 hours at a time on this set, burn-in is a near impossibility, correct? Or watch tv in that mode for that matter.


----------



## samijubal

If you keep the contrast low, burn in shouldn't be a problem. The TV comes with a 2 year warranty from Sony. I posted back on page 62 where you can get an extra 5 years of warranty for $85. That will give you 7 years of warranty since it starts when the manufacterer's warranty ends.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Holy crap! You guys are awesome. Thanks to your support I'm going back to the store today to check it out and ask a few more questions. Soooo nervous. I get panicky when ever a buy things over a few hundred dollars. Money's tight, I'm a perfectionist, blah blah blah, etc.
> 
> 
> I understand that if I play my video games in 4:3 mode for 2 hours at a time on this set, burn-in is a near impossibility, correct? Or watch tv in that mode for that matter.



Burn in isnt a big deal on direct view CRTs. It's more of a problem with projector sets.


----------



## fivestarav

It's done! I'm a pround owner of a 34XBR970! Thanks so much to everyone! I ordered the original remote, went to Big Lots and got a heavy duty tv stand, got a callibration dvd, and lugged it home and hooked it up all in one day. I have many questions.


Did anyone bother to get a Circuit City coverage plan for 3 years, or did ya'll stick with the Sony warantee? Any advice in this area? (Thanks for the info to extend the Sony warantee, by the way.)


And why can't I access CineMotion in DRC Mode? It's greyed out no matter what I do. The DRC Mode is stuck on interlaced. I popped in a DVD and tried to see what this "CineMotion" was all about, but I couldn't seem to activate it.


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And why can't I access CineMotion in DRC Mode? It's greyed out no matter what I do. The DRC Mode is stuck on interlaced. I popped in a DVD and tried to see what this "CineMotion" was all about, but I couldn't seem to activate it.



DRC only works in 480i. It doesn't work in HD or progressive.


The warranty link I gave is a lot better than the CC warranty. The CC warranty is $109 for three years from date of purchase, so it's only 1 extra year for over $100. The other warranty is 5 years of in home service after the Sony warranty, so for $85 you get 7 years total. Beware of extended warranties, you have to read the fine print. Most of them deduct however much has been done in repairs if they end up buying you out because they can't fix it. So if you paid $700 and you've had $450 in repairs, you'll only get $250 back if they end up buying you out of the warranty. That warranty I gave a link to doesn't deduct for prior repairs, so even if it's been fixed a couple of times, you'll still get back the full purchase price minus taxes.


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DRC only works in 480i. It doesn't work in HD or progressive.
> 
> 
> The warranty link I gave is a lot better than the CC warranty. The CC warranty is $109 for three years from date of purchase, so it's only 1 extra year for over $100. The other warranty is 5 years of in home service after the Sony warranty, so for $85 you get 7 years total. Beware of extended warranties, you have to read the fine print. Most of them deduct however much has been done in repairs if they end up buying you out because they can't fix it. So if you paid $700 and you've had $450 in repairs, you'll only get $250 back if they end up buying you out of the warranty. That warranty I gave a link to doesn't deduct for prior repairs, so even if it's been fixed a couple of times, you'll still get back the full purchase price minus taxes.



Thanks for the explanation. But as for the CC warranty, I already screwed up that one and paid the $109. If I have issues, you suggest I baypass CC and go with Sony, eh? I don't know what I was thinking. If something goes wrong I just want someone to come to my home and fix it. And speaking of something going wrong...


It seems like my plan to move the tv on my own backfired. I didn't trust the teenagers at CC with delivery, mainly because it was a display model. (They didn't even wrap it with bubblewrap until I asked nicely!) Anyhow, it got bumped and banged in transit, and now I have some obvious geometry issues. (Obvious to ME anyhow.) What's my course of action in getting this fixed? Will Sony or CC not care because it's basically my fault. And what's Sony's warrantee stance on purchased display models? This post I found on page 9 from JudsonWest gives me hope...except for the fact I have a display model.
_

"I previous posts here I mentioned that my out of box experience with this set was less than stellar. While probably all of the ills of my set could be fix in service mode, I felt that Sony should be on the hook to do it. So I called a local Sony Authorized shop to have them look at what I had (green push and dark image). The tech that arrived had no equipment to validate his adjustments. So the only thing he used while adjusting my set was a B/W video in a 4:3 image on my screen. And to top it off, he was falling asleep on my couch during the whole process. So, when he got it close I said fine, now get out.


A week later, Sony sent me a letter asking about my recent service experience. I emailed my response back to them and in a nice way said that I was disastisfied with my experience and felt that there was more that could have been done. To my supprise, I got a call from another local Sony Authorized Service Center saying that Sony contacted them and asked them to get involved. I was amazed that Sony really cared. These new guys will be out next week with the equipment necessary to check color, brightness, and geometry and I'm sure I will have a better experience than before. "_


----------



## ck100

Hi, Everyone


First time member, long-time viewer of this thread.


It's great to have a place where us SONY TV owners can converse about our TV, help each other out with problems, etc. I have read a lot of posts here and have been able to calibrate my TV so it can run at its best. Since you all have indirectly helped me I figure I could give something back.


Some of you recently have posted the way to open the service menu for your TV as well as your own personal calibrations for it. If you actually wanted the service manual for the TV you would have to send money to SONY to get one. You actually don't have to do that since I found a link where you can download the service manual for this TV absoultely free. This service manual will give you detailed instructions for repairs as well as how to calibrate your TV with the service menu. I figure with posting this link to the service manual you SONY owners can calibrate your own TV's to solve problems and make the TV run at its best. I downloaded the menu not long ago so you should still be able to download it from the link.


Enjoy!


link to service manual for SONY KD-34BR970 TV: http://www.manualdirectory.co.uk/Detailed/21144.html


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But as for the CC warranty, I already screwed up that one and paid the $109.



You should be able to get a refund on the warranty within 30 days.


Most people here go into the service menus and fix geometry themselves. Mostly only vertical problems can be fixed in the SM. I think there's only one adjustment for horizontal is all. I'm very leary of letting someone else touch my TV. From past experience, it usually ends up worse than it was.


----------



## Powered by Soy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Powered by Soy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I know the PS3 itself is unable to upconvert to 1080i, but if the PS3 outputs at 720p, can the television itself do the conversion?
> 
> _If I'm playing a 720p game on the PS3, does it output at 480p or 1080i?_ I will be using the HDMI connect.



Just a quick update.


I finally got my PS3 set up and started playing a 720p game. I hit the 'display' button on the remote, and to my surprise the TV was actually outputting 720p. It wasn't upconverting to 1080i as I was initially hoping, nor was it downgrading to 480p which I had feared. It was just playing 720p.


Confused, I dug out the manual and double-checked the specs. In the manual it states this TV can display both 720p and 1080i, which I had no idea. On Sonys website, it doesn't list 720p at all.


Despite my personal preference for 1080i, I was glad to find out that 720p games look great on this set. And 1080p games still display in 1080i, which is nice.


Blu-ray movies look phenomenal.


----------



## Powered by Soy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And one last question. I'll need to be able to letterbox the sides on command and view 4:3 content whenever I want. Like for when I play last gen video games. This tv can do this, right? I couldn't seem to make it do that in the store. It must auto-sense the inputs, eh? Thanks in advance.



I suggest you try the Wide-Zoom setting for 4:3 content. This set does an excellent job manipulating the picture to fill the screen with minimal distortion. Especially for gaming. I love it.


Congrats on the television.


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Powered by Soy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I suggest you try the Wide-Zoom setting for 4:3 content. This set does an excellent job manipulating the picture to fill the screen with minimal distortion. Especially for gaming. I love it.
> 
> 
> Congrats on the television.



I just realized that last night! Not bad at all! Looks like I was worried for nothing. Thanks!


----------



## otk

this is off topic but has anyone seen "Alien Insect: Praying Mantis" on discovery HD ?


breathtaking videography


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Powered by Soy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I suggest you try the Wide-Zoom setting for 4:3 content. This set does an excellent job manipulating the picture to fill the screen with minimal distortion. Especially for gaming. I love it.
> 
> 
> Congrats on the television.



I wouldnt recommend any of the zoom modes for gaming. Following are the screen size settings I've found to bring out the "smartest" results from the TV's video processor.


Antenna/Cable


Screen Mode Full

Auto Wide Off

4:3 Default Normal


Video


S.M. Normal

A.W. On

4:3 Normal


On these settings, my 970 seems to judge perfectly between various input modes through TV signal and game systems and displays the correct screen size. Although my only video test has been my original Xbox console.


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan*  /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wouldnt recommend any of the zoom modes for gaming. Following are the screen size settings I've found to bring out the "smartest" results from the TV's video processor.
> 
> 
> Antenna/Cable
> 
> 
> Screen Mode Full
> 
> Auto Wide Off
> 
> 4:3 Default Normal
> 
> 
> Video
> 
> 
> S.M. Normal
> 
> A.W. On
> 
> 4:3 Normal
> 
> 
> On these settings, my 970 seems to judge perfectly between various input modes through TV signal and game systems and displays the correct screen size. Although my only video test has been my original Xbox console.



Thanks for the info. I mainly bought this tv for gaming, so it IS important to me. I'm currently going over each gaming console I own with this tv. I have all the component cables on order. With my busy work schedule (uhg!) so far I've only spent time with my PS2 on it, which is my major concern simply because it's primarily a 4:3 / 480i machine. It seems I had to change the screen size and vertical "correction" with each game. (Granted, I put in three games within an hour for testing, but...) You'd think if I set my PS2 to 16:9 and also switch a game option to 16:9, the image would be great, but "Rise To Honor" had the characters all stretched out like the old Cinemascope movies of old without the proper lens in. I'll be moving on to my original Xbox next.


And speaking of all those component cables I have arriving, I'm gonna run out of tv inputs fast. Any suggestions on an affordable component switcher? And what should I look for so I don't degrade the signals of each? Did I read something about 1080i requiring 93 Mhz minimum? (Whatever THAT means!)


----------



## samijubal

You're looking at around $50 for a component switcher, unless you get one on ebay.


There's a JVC at Amazon that gets good ratings.


----------



## otk

i use "full" mode a lot for most 4x3 material, it's not that bad once you get used to it


it's good enough for watching "good eats"










how much longer do we have to wait till everything is switched over to HD?


----------



## fivestarav

(phew!) I'm up to page 58 of these forum posts. Time to take a break and ask a question or two.


I find it odd that with an HDTV, whenever I call up the regular Sony tv menu (not the service menu), the text is kinda blurry and the borders of the menu boxes aren't very straight. Is it like that for everyone? Granted, it's just a menu and won't bother you during tv watching or game playing, but I was wondering what the science is behind that weirdness. I mean it's an HDTV - you'd think the menu text would be razor sharp. (Even increasing the sharpness doesn't help.)


AND...


After reading all the links to the Sony Service Menu stuff, I'm 100% scared off! I would seriously like my geometry/overscan tuned-up, however. Is it possible (and cheaper) to hire a certified technician to just tune-up the geometry and overscan on my tv and nothing else? I'm happy with the color and stuff.


Uh...anyone have any certified tech coupons for like 30% off a visit? (heh heh)


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> this is off topic but has anyone seen "Alien Insect: Praying Mantis" on discovery HD ?
> 
> 
> breathtaking videography



Yes! Picture was TOO detailed for me! I had to turn it off! I hate those things LOL.


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> (phew!) I'm up to page 58 of these forum posts. Time to take a break and ask a question or two.
> 
> 
> I find it odd that with an HDTV, whenever I call up the regular Sony tv menu (not the service menu), the text is kinda blurry and the borders of the menu boxes aren't very straight. Is it like that for everyone? Granted, it's just a menu and won't bother you during tv watching or game playing, but I was wondering what the science is behind that weirdness. I mean it's an HDTV - you'd think the menu text would be razor sharp. (Even increasing the sharpness doesn't help.)
> 
> 
> AND...
> 
> 
> After reading all the links to the Sony Service Menu stuff, I'm 100% scared off! I would seriously like my geometry/overscan tuned-up, however. Is it possible (and cheaper) to hire a certified technician to just tune-up the geometry and overscan on my tv and nothing else? I'm happy with the color and stuff.
> 
> 
> Uh...anyone have any certified tech coupons for like 30% off a visit? (heh heh)




I thought i was picky! It's only a menu, and like you said your not like your going to be spending that much time in it. I know what you mean tho about it not looking as crisp or say as "jazzy" as other high end HD sets.. I like the menu for the 970 tho alot better than any other CRT sets menu i had in the past. Very easy to navigate!


About the service menu tho, you really shouldn't be put off by it. If you do enough reading and start to understand what does what and what everything means it's real simple to work with, just takes some patience.


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought i was picky! It's only a menu, and like you said your not like your going to be spending that much time in it. I know what you mean tho about it not looking as crisp or say as "jazzy" as other high end HD sets.. I like the menu for the 970 tho alot better than any other CRT sets menu i had in the past. Very easy to navigate!
> 
> 
> About the service menu tho, you really shouldn't be put off by it. If you do enough reading and start to understand what does what and what everything means it's real simple to work with, just takes some patience.



Well I wouldn't return a tv set just because the menu text is blurry. I just wanted an explanation on why my 1080i stuff is really crisp, but the menu over it isn't. My god, man! It defies all logic!







Run!


But seriously, folks - I'm just curious.


----------



## otk

maybe you can get the menu ISF tuned


----------



## samijubal

My TV doesn't look blurry at all, ever. It sounds like the focus is off. Before you have someone mess with geometry, I'd at least go into the SM and write down the geometry settings. The last time I had someone try to fix geometry, it got a lot worse. If you write down the settings before you change anything, there' s really no way you can do any harm adjusting it yourself. If you mess up, just change the settings back to where they were. There's a test pattern in the TV you can use to adjust geometry.


----------



## tronsr71

Ok, quick question. I've searched through this thread and didn't find the answer, so please don't bash me if the answer has already been posted.


I've hooked up my windows xp computer to the 970 using DVI ---> HDMI. My video card (nvidia 6600 gt) detetects the sony tv and says it's outputting in 1920x1080. The problem is that the start menu and other edges are cut off and not visible. I was able to correct this in the sony service menu, but then all my other inputs like cable and dvd are goofed.


Any suggestions on how to fix this?


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i use "full" mode a lot for most 4x3 material, it's not that bad once you get used to it
> 
> 
> it's good enough for watching "good eats"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much longer do we have to wait till everything is switched over to HD?



Until they learn to clone the DNA of dead movie stars, raise them, and re-film all our old shows in HD. I got my shovel and a syringe, now where was it they buried Abe Vigoda? Still alive you say? Hmmm that will make the extraction _slightly_ easier.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I mainly bought this tv for gaming, so it IS important to me. I'm currently going over each gaming console I own with this tv. I have all the component cables on order. With my busy work schedule (uhg!) so far I've only spent time with my PS2 on it, which is my major concern simply because it's primarily a 4:3 / 480i machine. It seems I had to change the screen size and vertical "correction" with each game. (Granted, I put in three games within an hour for testing, but...) You'd think if I set my PS2 to 16:9 and also switch a game option to 16:9, the image would be great, but "Rise To Honor" had the characters all stretched out like the old Cinemascope movies of old without the proper lens in. I'll be moving on to my original Xbox next.



You dont want to view any 480i/p game in widescreen. You cant do it without grossly distorting the picture. Let me know if my above settings work well on the PS2; Im pretty confident they'll do well for you on Xbox. Lord knows I spent enough time experimenting. And testing the TV too.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well I wouldn't return a tv set just because the menu text is blurry. I just wanted an explanation on why my 1080i stuff is really crisp, but the menu over it isn't. My god, man! It defies all logic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Run!
> 
> 
> But seriously, folks - I'm just curious.



Go into DRC without any input, say in an unused video mode, and switch between interlaced/progressive. See what happens. It could be a little convergence imperfection, particularly if you see color bands on the borders o f the white letters.


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> maybe you can get the menu ISF tuned













You got me.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Until they learn to clone the DNA of dead movie stars, raise them, and re-film all our old shows in HD. I got my shovel and a syringe, now where was it they buried Abe Vigoda? Still alive you say? Hmmm that will make the extraction _slightly_ easier.



there are a ton of new shows still being done in SD


the old shows are understandable obviously


but even in 4x3, old tv shows will look better in hi def also


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You're looking at around $50 for a component switcher, unless you get one on ebay.
> 
> 
> There's a JVC at Amazon that gets good ratings.



Thanks for the info. Some fella in his review said that switcher didn't have enough bandwidth to adequately pass the HD signal, and it was dropping the reds in his color. What's up with that? (Is that the "93Mhz minimum requirement for a 1080i signal" thing I read about somewhere?) I shall do more research.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> About the service menu tho, you really shouldn't be put off by it. If you do enough reading and start to understand what does what and what everything means it's real simple to work with, just takes some patience.



The official Sony TV remote I ordered arrived today for my display model, so when I "grow a pair," I now have the capability to get into the service menu and fix the geometry. I find the Service Menu links in this forum to be...well let's just say it's not as simple to read as "Blah Blah Blah For Dummies" or "The Idiot's Guide To Blah Blah Blah." I'd kill for an instructional DVD showing examples of service menu tweaks. I will search for this "patience" you mention.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You dont want to view any 480i/p game in widescreen. You cant do it without grossly distorting the picture. Let me know if my above settings work well on the PS2; Im pretty confident they'll do well for you on Xbox. Lord knows I spent enough time experimenting. And testing the TV too.



It's funny. I bought this tv so I could play 4:3 games in their original size and not go under a 27" display. But after seeing some widescreen games, it's hard to go back! You're correct about picture distortion when filling the screen. With some games I can live with it, and with some it's bothersome. I guess I'll "season to taste." I'm quite happy the tv has the Wide view, where it keeps the center as normal as possible, and then slowly stretches the left and right sides. Very smart. That was one of my requirements when looking for a tv. I'm really digging this set!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Go into DRC without any input, say in an unused video mode, and switch between interlaced/progressive. See what happens. It could be a little convergence imperfection, particularly if you see color bands on the borders o f the white letters.



Oh dear. I will try this after work today. Thanks.


----------



## au revoir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tronsr71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, quick question. I've searched through this thread and didn't find the answer, so please don't bash me if the answer has already been posted.
> 
> 
> I've hooked up my windows xp computer to the 970 using DVI ---> HDMI. My video card (nvidia 6600 gt) detetects the sony tv and says it's outputting in 1920x1080. The problem is that the start menu and other edges are cut off and not visible. I was able to correct this in the sony service menu, but then all my other inputs like cable and dvd are goofed.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on how to fix this?



I suppose you have tried moving the slider that controls your resolution in Display/Settings and switching to a lower resolution there? What does that do, or is it grayed-out?


----------



## au revoir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> there are a ton of new shows still being done in SD
> 
> 
> the old shows are understandable obviously
> 
> 
> but even in 4x3, old tv shows will look better in hi def also



Yeah, what is up with all the new shows in 4:3 SD? Some nights during prime time I go from NBC, to FOX, to ABC, to CBS, to the CW, and every single show is in 4:3 SD. Pathetic!


All those new copycat game/talent shows are in SD. It's bad enough that they steal the idea for a game show from another network, but then they save a few hundred bucks by producing it in 4:3 SD too?


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *au revoir* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, what is up with all the new shows in 4:3 SD? Some nights during prime time I go from NBC, to FOX, to ABC, to CBS, to the CW, and every single show is in 4:3 SD. Pathetic!
> 
> 
> All those new copycat game/talent shows are in SD. It's bad enough that they steal the idea for a game show from another network, but then they save a few hundred bucks by producing it in 4:3 SD too?



that was my point


not digging up old movie stars and cloning their dna


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *au revoir* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, what is up with all the new shows in 4:3 SD? Some nights during prime time I go from NBC, to FOX, to ABC, to CBS, to the CW, and every single show is in 4:3 SD. Pathetic!
> 
> 
> All those new copycat game/talent shows are in SD. It's bad enough that they steal the idea for a game show from another network, but then they save a few hundred bucks by producing it in 4:3 SD too?



I know here in Richmond sometimes the local stations will goof up and not switch between HD/SD. A rep from one of the channels (this was a few years ago) actually posted and apologized that the operator had forgotten to switch back to HD after a commercial. That's right they actually had a guy manully switching resolutions. I believe it's done with software now. but I still see errors occasionally.


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know here in Richmond sometimes the local stations will goof up and not switch between HD/SD. A rep from one of the channels (this was a few years ago) actually posted and apologized that the operator had forgotten to switch back to HD after a commercial. That's right they actually had a guy manully switching resolutions. I believe it's done with software now. but I still see errors occasionally.



Speaking of errors, can anyone explain why some Fox HD programming through rabbit ears only comes out my right speaker unless I switch the audio to "WOW" mode? All other channels are fine. Weak signal maybe? The picture looks great, however.


----------



## ck100

I was hesitant myself to fool around with the service menu. But after fooling around with certain functions in terms of geometry and stuff, I found the TV to look improved. Granted, it's still not 100% nor will it ever be, but I definately see improvements. If you follow the link I posted on P. 65 you can download the service manual for this TV absolutely free. It will give you instructions on how to access the service manual on your TV and gives you precise calibrations to make your TV perform at its best.


----------



## au revoir

I would also look at the manual posted under the "Sony Service Codes" thread. Even though it's for a different model (XBR 910 or something) the manual posted there has descriptions for what the various SM items actually do, which is something that's missing from the XBR970 manual you refer to.


Also, if you decide to print out the XBR 970 manual, good luck, because the service menu pages are supposed to go onto 11 x 17" pages, I believe.


But, yeah, geometry is not that hard to fix, it just takes some patience and writing down your original settings. The thing to watch out for is that sometimes the changes you make for one input or resolution will mess up other inputs or resolutions. So watch out for that.


I don't think they spend more than a few seconds at the factory calibrating these things, so someone with a little more time and patience can often do a better job than someone at the factory. Sometimes, that is.


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ck100* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was hesitant myself to fool around with the service menu. But after fooling around with certain functions in terms of geometry and stuff, I found the TV to look improved. Granted, it's still not 100% nor will it ever be, but I definately see improvements. If you follow the link I posted on P. 65 you can download the service manual for this TV absolutely free. It will give you instructions on how to access the service manual on your TV and gives you precise calibrations to make your TV perform at its best.



Thank you. I now have the manual. (It wouldn't download yesterday.)











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *au revoir* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would also look at the manual posted under the "Sony Service Codes" thread. Even though it's for a different model (XBR 910 or something) the manual posted there has descriptions for what the various SM items actually do, which is something that's missing from the XBR970 manual you refer to.



Got it. Thank you.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *au revoir* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The thing to watch out for is that sometimes the changes you make for one input or resolution will mess up other inputs or resolutions. So watch out for that.



Well I'm a bit confused on this part. I've read there are adjustments that are universal, but I've also read that each input and each resolution needs to be adjusted separately. (How many resolutions are there per input again?) Sounds like there is a general adjustment section in the service menu for all the inputs as a group, and then you can go deeper into the menu and fine tune each input and resolution from there if you want. Is that correct?


----------



## tronsr71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *au revoir* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I suppose you have tried moving the slider that controls your resolution in Display/Settings and switching to a lower resolution there? What does that do, or is it grayed-out?



Yeah, I have tried other resolutions as well. 640x480 is the only one that fits within the screen with out overscan, but thats just not going to cut it.


All the other's I've tried have overscan as well. The best looking one so far is 1280x720.


I found out about a program called powerstrip. So far everysetting I've tried so far does not work at all. The screen is just black as if there's no signal. Powerstrip is supposed to be great for htpc folks. Has anybody else here tried it with the xbr970? Can you tell me what timing settings you used?


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you. I now have the manual. (It wouldn't download yesterday.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm a bit confused on this part. I've read there are adjustments that are universal, but I've also read that each input and each resolution needs to be adjusted separately. (How many resolutions are there per input again?) Sounds like there is a general adjustment section in the service menu for all the inputs as a group, and then you can go deeper into the menu and fine tune each input and resolution from there if you want. Is that correct?



Geometry is the same for all modes and inputs. If you plan on adjusting overscan too, the horizontal in wide zoom is seperate from the other modes, vertical is the same in all modes including wide zoom. If you've got a good test pattern, you'll probably find convergence is a little off too.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Speaking of errors, can anyone explain why some Fox HD programming through rabbit ears only comes out my right speaker unless I switch the audio to "WOW" mode? All other channels are fine. Weak signal maybe? The picture looks great, however.



"WOW" indeed, lol. Thats weird. Usually video drops out before audio on a bad signal. I bet somebody is fouling up at your local Fox digital tower and broadcasting in mono instead of stereo. Just tonight my local CBS station forgot to run commercials on their digital channel, so during commercial breaks there was 4 minutes of blackness, then back to the program







. It's freaky to see 98% signal strength and a black screen, lol.


I'll be glad when the stations drop their analogue signals so they can devote all their energy do doing the digital stuff right.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tronsr71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have tried other resolutions as well. 640x480 is the only one that fits within the screen with out overscan, but thats just not going to cut it.
> 
> 
> All the other's I've tried have overscan as well. The best looking one so far is 1280x720.
> 
> 
> I found out about a program called powerstrip. So far everysetting I've tried so far does not work at all. The screen is just black as if there's no signal. Powerstrip is supposed to be great for htpc folks. Has anybody else here tried it with the xbr970? Can you tell me what timing settings you used?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tronsr71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have tried other resolutions as well. 640x480 is the only one that fits within the screen with out overscan, but thats just not going to cut it.
> 
> 
> All the other's I've tried have overscan as well. The best looking one so far is 1280x720.
> 
> 
> I found out about a program called powerstrip. So far everysetting I've tried so far does not work at all. The screen is just black as if there's no signal. Powerstrip is supposed to be great for htpc folks. Has anybody else here tried it with the xbr970? Can you tell me what timing settings you used?



I think 1280x720 may be the best you'll do with this set. Problem is, its horizontal resolution is much lower than a 1920x1080 which is commonly considered "1080" on PC monitors. I think it's only 853. So even if you get the 1920x1080 sized correctly, it will pixelate.


I tried Powerstrip once and it seemed like malware to me, but some people love it. I doubt it will fix your problem, as you're up against the mechanical limitations of this set.


----------



## fivestarav

Hey, all. It's me again. I finally had a day off from work and had time to watch my 1st DVD movie on my new tv. I was psyched because I never got to see a movie in 480p at home. I had trouble following the storyline because my eyes were darting all over the tv, looking for geometry issues, messing with the different display features on the menu, changing the sound output, etc. Anyhow, the 480p looked odd when there was movement on the screen. So I switched the DVD player to 480i and used the CineMotion feature on my tv. Much much better. I suppose it only applies to 24 fps features, but I found it odd that 480i in this case was superior to 480p. Who would have thunk it? Anyone else experience this?


----------



## au revoir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey, all. It's me again. I finally had a day off from work and had time to watch my 1st DVD movie on my new tv. I was psyched because I never got to see a movie in 480p at home. I had trouble following the storyline because my eyes were darting all over the tv, looking for geometry issues, messing with the different display features on the menu, changing the sound output, etc. Anyhow, the 480p looked odd when there was movement on the screen. So I switched the DVD player to 480i and used the CineMotion feature on my tv. Much much better. I suppose it only applies to 24 fps features, but I found it odd that 480i in this case was superior to 480p. Who would have thunk it? Anyone else experience this?



Yes, I thought I was the only one who was experiencing this. 480p looked so bad, I actually went back to 480i over S-video because it looked better, if you can believe that.


What I did to solve the problem was get an upscaling DVD player and started using HDMI instead of component. I suspect it may have been the component inputs not looking good as they should have, for some reason I never which I really figured out. My DVD's looked very awful, with all kinds of jagged lines, like I was watching a video taken on a cell phone or something.


So that would be my suggestion, try out an upscaling DVD player and an HDMI cable and see what you think. And then just return it if it you aren't happy. I got the $100 Sony DVP-NS77H at Target and DVD's look really nice now, everything I hoped for and more.


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *au revoir* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, I thought I was the only one who was experiencing this. 480p looked so bad, I actually went back to 480i over S-video because it looked better, if you can believe that.
> 
> 
> What I did to solve the problem was get an upscaling DVD player and started using HDMI instead of component. I suspect it may have been the component inputs not looking good as they should have, for some reason I never which I really figured out. My DVD's looked very awful, with all kinds of jagged lines, like I was watching a video taken on a cell phone or something.
> 
> 
> So that would be my suggestion, try out an upscaling DVD player and an HDMI cable and see what you think. And then just return it if it you aren't happy. I got the $100 Sony DVP-NS77H at Target and DVD's look really nice now, everything I hoped for and more.



Cool! Thanks. My HDMI input is getting lonely - I have nothing for it until I get a PS3, which, thanks to a recent update, now upscales DVDs to 1080i I think. So I'll hang on to the CineMotion for a while until some PS3 money comes my way. Thanks again for confirming I'm not crazy. (Well, not entirely crazy.)


----------



## SurfingMatt27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cool! Thanks. My HDMI input is getting lonely - I have nothing for it until I get a PS3, which, thanks to a recent update, now upscales DVDs to 1080i I think. So I'll hang on to the CineMotion for a while until some PS3 money comes my way. Thanks again for confirming I'm not crazy. (Well, not entirely crazy.)



It could also be that the dvd player you are using has a poor deinterlacing chip compared to your televisons... which would account for the crappy picture quality.


Basically your tv is doing a better job at scaling to 480p than your dvd player...


----------



## samijubal

You may need to change the video settings on the player. For most material I leave mine on auto, but sometimes I need to toggle between film, video active and video normal to make the picture look the best I can.


----------



## rudebeggar

where do i get a pattern generator for my xbr 970...and what do i do with it ?


----------



## au revoir

If you go to the very end of the service menu settings, you'll see some that are in a different font. Go through those and find the one thats called PATN and use the 3 and 6 on the remote to page through them.


Once you have the one you want, then use the 1 and 3 or 2 and 5 to got to the geometry section to make your changes.


Then go back to PATN and turn the pattern off before saving your settings and exiting.


----------



## rudebeggar

thanx i'll give it a try...this is my first go at the service menu....i have a slight drop in the upper left of my XBR 970....


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *au revoir* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you go to the very end of the service menu settings, you'll see some that are in a different font. Go through those and find the one thats called PATN and use the 3 and 6 on the remote to page through them.
> 
> 
> Once you have the one you want, then use the 1 and 3 or 2 and 5 to got to the geometry section to make your changes.
> 
> 
> Then go back to PATN and turn the pattern off before saving your settings and exiting.



See! Now _that's_ written in a way I can understand! Write a full "34XBR970 Calibration for Dummies" book and I'll pay you a billion dollars!


----------



## rudebeggar

has anyone had similar problems with thier 970


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> See! Now _that's_ written in a way I can understand! Write a full "34XBR970 Calibration for Dummies" book and I'll pay you a billion dollars!



Send the money first...........


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Send the money first...........



Uh....er....


Gotta go now.


----------



## rudebeggar

i must be stupid.....i cant find the test patterns in the service menu...can anyone help me understand the service menu any better


----------



## samijubal

You can't fix horizontal problems in the SM. There's one horizontal adjustment for the middle of the screen, that's all. When you say a slight drop in the upper left, I'm guessing it's horizontal. I've had 3 of these TVs and all of them sloped down slightly in the upper corners. It's only really visable on 2.35:1 movies when looking for it.


----------



## rudebeggar

yes you are correct.....any straight line slopes down on the upper left....especially on 2.35:1 movies...is there any way to fix this


----------



## au revoir

Did you find the items that are in the different font? If you enter the service menu and use the "2" on the remote it goes through groups of settings and will get you to the end much faster. When you get to the ones in the different font, use the 1 and 3 buttons to go up and down through the items individually.


Make sure you write your original settings before you save anything.


In the thread entitled "The Sony Service Codes" there is an Exel spreadsheet file you can download. It's for another XBR model (XBR 910?) but if you print it out it's a pretty good road map, even though it's slightly different than the 970.


What's most useful is that it tells you what many of the SM items actually do.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...=531494&page=1 


The Excel spreadsheet link is about a quarter of the way down the page. There are also some PDF files also, but I like the Excel one better.


----------



## rudebeggar

thank you....ill try it....i dont know why the slight bow is bothering me so much


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can't fix horizontal problems in the SM. There's one horizontal adjustment for the middle of the screen, that's all.



So is it safe to say that horizontal bowing problems can only be solved with magnets? My screen text seems to have a slight "frown" look on the top and bottom. Middle seems fine. And is "bowing" the right term?


----------



## au revoir

He's talking about convergence problems, not geometry.


The "Bow" at the top or bottom of the screen can be fixed with either VCEN or HCEN, I can't remember which. Try 'em both.


If you correct the bow at the top of the screen, watch out you don't throw off the bottom of the screen too much, and vice versa.


I think there is a middle pincusion setting you can play with too.


I have the same problem, but it does not bother me too much, so I'm leaving it alone for now.


Be careful, because if you destroy your TV's geometry, I may not be have the patience to walk you through trying to fix it.


----------



## nmchugh6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How is the picture quality when watching dvds at 480p? Theoretically, you should be able to get a brighter picture with this input. I can somewhat understand the problem getting SD to look great, but it seems that dvds ought to look very good.
> 
> 
> For DVDs, use the Standard picture setting. Set Picture at about 75%, Brightness to 80-90%, Color & Hue to 50%, Sharpness to 40%. Use Neutral Color Temp and set ClearEdge to Low. Use DRC "CineMotion." Make sure your dvd is outputting 480p.
> 
> 
> Please let me know how this looks.



Is there a way to program settings based on input source. I just got this set and just have the non-digital cable coming into the tv. If I had another component set up already, I could (maybe!) figure this out on my own. Otherwise, I guess I'll have to resort to sticky notes!


Via the QAM, I pick up 11 local stations in digital. Those that are 720/16:19 display with the black bars on each side. ok, I guess that's due to the 720. Can someone help me understand why 2 1080 stations display differently? One comes in and fills the entire screen. One displays the same way all the other 720 stations do with the black sidebars.


----------



## au revoir

I'm only guessing here, but I think it depends on whether the show itself was shot in 16:9 (fills up entire screen) or 4:3 (black sidebars).


Just because a station is broadcasting in 720p or 1080i, does not mean that all the shows will be in 16:9.


Even during 16:9 shows, don't the commercials have black sidebars?


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *au revoir* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> He's talking about convergence problems, not geometry.
> 
> 
> The "Bow" at the top or bottom of the screen can be fixed with either VCEN or HCEN, I can't remember which. Try 'em both.



I'm talking about geometry, not convergence. The only horizontal adjustment is HPTZ. All it does is bow the middle up and down, it won't fix the corner slanting down. Like I said, I've had 3 of these TVs, they all did it. It's the way they are shipped from the factory. The only way it can be fixed is at the picture tube. HCEN is horizontal center and VCEN is vertical center.


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm talking about geometry, not convergence. The only horizontal adjustment is HPTZ. All it does is bow the middle up and down, it won't fix the corner slanting down. Like I said, I've had 3 of these TVs, they all did it. It's the way they are shipped from the factory. The only way it can be fixed is at the picture tube. HCEN is horizontal center and VCEN is vertical center.



VPOS is vertical position. There are a few adjustments that effect vertical linearity (straightness of horizontal lines).


The following adjustments are made in this order and with a crosshatch pattern.


VCEN is not vertical center, it is used to "Equalize the vertical bow at the top and bottom of the screen" and usage is to "Adjust to make the bowing of the top and bottom lines equal".


VPIN is used to "Adjust the vertical pin cushion" and usage is to "Adjust as necessary to make the horizontal lines as straight as possible".


HTPZ is used to "Adjust the picture keystone" and usage is to "Adjust as necessary to make the horizontal lines as parallel as possible".


Spacing of horizontal lines are adjusted with a few other service menu items.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *au revoir* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm only guessing here, but I think it depends on whether the show itself was shot in 16:9 (fills up entire screen) or 4:3 (black sidebars).
> 
> 
> Just because a station is broadcasting in 720p or 1080i, does not mean that all the shows will be in 16:9.
> 
> 
> Even during 16:9 shows, don't the commercials have black sidebars?



I agree. Here is an analogy to help you understand: You have an engineer's grid pad with 100 x 100 squares. You take a black magic marker and color in one square. Now you take a page with 400 x 400 sqares and color in 4. The square is still the same size, even though the grid has a higher resolution. Same thing with broadcasts in HD. The picture may be sent in high resolution, but if the original show was shot in SD, it will look exactly as it did when filmed.


Following are my screen size settings I've found to work best on my XBR970. try them out...


Antenna/Cable


Screen Mode Full

Auto Wide Off

4:3 Default Normal


Video


S.M. Normal

A.W. On

4:3 Normal


On these settings, my 970 seems to judge perfectly between various input modes through TV signal and game systems and displays the correct screen size. Although my only video test has been my original Xbox console.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Send the money first...........



Glen, do you own a 970?


how do you feel about back-lighting?


----------



## fivestarav

Thank you all for your previous comments. I read them all. I got some ISF calibration questions.


I finally called a place that does home theater calibration and setup. They gave me the number of a subcontractor that does all their ISF calibrations. I spoke to him. Nice fella. He is certified, and has all the expensive equipment needed. He quoted me $275, with an extra $175 to do ALL the inputs (cutting me a deal.) Three things he said kinda put questions in my head. One, he said he hadn't messed with a CRT in a long time. Two, he doesn't do magnet work. Three, he will not go into the tv - that is he won't take off the back if needed. Is everything he said normal? Is magnet work not part of ISF calibration? Maybe I don't understand what ISF calibration is. I want someone to come to my house and tune up my tv to bring it to its fullest potential in all aspects. That's what ISF calibration is all about, right? Oh, and do they do anything with the tv's internal speakers? (no one's talked about that yet.)


I'm not mad (sorry if I'm sounding that way), but I'm just a bit confused. I'm one of those annoying guys who will not only look in a pool to check for water before he jumps, I will also test its temperature and have it analyzed for appropriate chlorine levels. :-D


I am in a unique position right now. Whereas most people not 100% satisfied with their new tv would bring their tv back within 30 days in exchange for another one (Circuit City policy), I actually bought the last 34XBR970 in town. If returned, they would try and sell me another tv. I don't want another tv. I'm thinking if I explain this to Sony, they'd send a techie out without question under warranty, or else they'd lose a sale and my money would go to Samsung. (A total bluff, of course.) And as for the Circuit City protection plan, they don't do calibrations if a customer is unsatisfied, do they? And if they do, I bet someone has some horror stories to share about the experience. 


Any thoughts, people? Thanks in advance.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> he said he hadn't messed with a CRT in a long time.



that right there would be enough for me to find someone else


----------



## otk

nice, $800 for 12 hours work


i think i'm gonna take that ISF seminar


no wonder you can afford to spend thousands of dollars on a big giant disposable tv


----------



## RalphArch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> nice, $800 for 12 hours work
> 
> 
> i think i'm gonna take that ISF seminar
> 
> 
> no wonder you can afford to spend thousands of dollars on a big giant disposable tv



To what end (learn to be an ISF)? $66/hour is a reasonable/low charge for professional services. What planet do you work on?


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i think i'm gonna take that ISF seminar



Don't forget to buy the $12K of needed equipment, then there is the experience. The class is an insight to the goal of video calibration, not a how-to. Now, let's see, the local car dealership charges what, $70-$125/hour. What did you last pay a plumber to make a house call? I could afford to eat steaks if I had calibrations on a daily basis, but this isn't a perfect world.


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> fivestarav, all of my comments above are not directed at you they are generalities.



Understood. I agree with a lot of what you said, and I value your comments.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The basic ISF calibration covers adjusting the gray-scale and a few of the other SM/user settings to achieve the best possible, most accurate picture. Geometry and many other adjustments may or may-not be offered at additional cost.



This is good to know because my sole concern is geometry right now. I'm quite happy with my color and whatnot. ISF calibration may be overkill for what I need.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 970, IMO, is not a high resolution HD display, you need to sit 8-10-feet away for decent viewing. Normal viewing for HD is considered 1.5 times the screen width. The 970 is just too small, at 1.5 times, about 45", the resolution is terrible. Again, my personal opinion, if you want perfect geometry, buy a plasma. Then there are those who bought the TV for the accurate colors, which can only be achieved with proper calibration equipment, and refuse to have it calibrated.



I got this tv mainly for gaming. According to my research, CRT was best - no gaming lag time, no "old-school" console issues, no regrets. Perfection (especially now that I know how much it costs) is not necessary. I just want the entire game to fit on my screen without vital info being cut off, and I'd like to keep my "health" bars from curving so much.







Other than that I love this friggin' tv!


Yeah, full ISF calibration seems to be much more than I need. Thanks for the info!


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RalphArch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What planet do you work on?



earth


do you own a 970?


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't forget to buy the $12K of needed equipment, then there is the experience. The class is an insight to the goal of video calibration, not a how-to. Now, let's see, the local car dealership charges what, $70-$125/hour. What did you last pay a plumber to make a house call? I could afford to eat steaks if I had calibrations on a daily basis, but this isn't a perfect world.



well it's nice to hear your "overhead" is down to 12K, ISF techs used to cry about the $25,000 color analyzer they had to buy back in 1997


i'm curious, why do you post in this thread?


you don't own a 970, you don't plan on owning a 970. what draws you to this thread?


I don't understand why those who made the decision "not to buy" the 970 are still lingering here and commenting. Seems like they would just buy their "better" display and participate on their own "owners thread".


sound familiar?

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...post11113359


----------



## au revoir

Maybe it's time to start an "XBR 970 Owners Only" thread.


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well it's nice to hear your "overhead" is down to 12K, ISF techs used to cry about the $25,000 color analyzer they had to buy back in 1997
> 
> 
> i'm curious, why do you post in this thread?
> 
> 
> you don't own a 970, you don't plan on owning a 970. what draws you to this thread?
> 
> 
> I don't understand why those who made the decision "not to buy" the 970 are still lingering here and commenting. Seems like they would just buy their "better" display and participate on their own "owners thread".
> 
> 
> sound familiar?
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...post11113359



I have extensive experience with the XBRs, I have helped many, if not to just steer them in the right direction. I truly have seen the blind leading the blind and if that is the way you prefer it, I will depart, letting some of the clueless owners give you direction.


----------



## otk

you can do what you want, i'm not the spokesperson for this thread or a moderator but when i read what you wrote in post# 2008 it makes me wonder


people who own the 970 don't want to come to a 970 owners thread and read all about how their tv is too small and basically a piece of junk (you didn't use those words but you didn't have to)


i'm usually a very laid back kind of guy but i think it's kind of disrespectful to come into an "owners" thread as a non owner and put down the product like you did in post# 2008


i don't think it's "helpful" to try and make people feel bad about their purchase


read your post again from an owners perspective and tell me i'm over reacting and i'll be the first to extend the olive branch


----------



## au revoir

"I will depart, letting some of the clueless owners give you direction."


I guess he means me. Oh well, I do my best, and if anyone want to correct me that's fine, I don't take offense.


But if I don't respond to people's questions, very often nobody else one will. My purpose is really just to get a discussion going, and not be an definitive and authoritative source for any and all technical information relating to the XBR970.


I apologize for any incorrect information I may have given.


----------



## GlenC

What about the thousands of misleading praises, comments owners are making? My comments are factual, if you, as an owner, need comforting and praise for your purchase, start a support group. Owners should not be making false, misleading statements to those seeking information to make a purchase decision. You basically get what you pay for, in the grand scheme of things, $800 for a widescreen TV, is cheap, these days. Just because it accepts HD signals doesn't make it "High-resolution", it's more like the EDTV than a HDTV. It does have its strong points along with its weak points. If you don't want to learn what they are, know what they are or even become aware they exist, you are in the wrong place. The 960 can be considered HDTV, but the 970 does not have the fine pitch tube. That is a fact.


----------



## SurfingMatt27

Basically they don't make CRT like they used to and bother to calibrate them prorperly as they used to..when buying a CRT your going to hav eto put up with convergance,geometry,focus,and linearity issues that may or may not be as bad depending on how the tv was built and or how it's been calibrated from the factory before it goes on that store shelf for sale..


It is what it is like "*GlenC*" so elegantly put it..


CRT is just a dying bread..i would say the last year where they actually made good CRT's was in 2004 with the Sony 34XBR960, 34XS955, and 34HS420... the 34XBR970 is basically a rebadged 34HS420 with some additional features like memory inputs, digital and HD tuners and a new menu layout and cosmetic color change...I personally don't think it's made as good though as it's predessor the 34HS420..


For some reason i actually think the 34HS420 looks better and is an all around better built tv set than the XBR970 my cousing just bought one and it doesn't look as good as mine even if i did help him with it to look better or similar to mine..i'm guessing they just don't make CRT tv's like they used to,everythings cheap now which would account for the somewhat PQ difference.


I personally think CRT is still great and is the best display for gaming at the moment..i was going to go with an LCD myself but the blacks are still not there and they smear with motion like crazy and i would be distracted by that at it takes me out of the gaming immersion of the game.


I would say as good as CRT is it has it's short comings...and i await it's successor which hopefully would be SED..and i would only upgrade to that display once it proves itself in the market and the price has to be withing a considerable budget.


----------



## RalphArch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> earth
> 
> 
> do you own a 970?



No - I own a 36kd955xs and an RCA MM36100 that is similar in resolution to the 970.


I get your gist and will unsubscribe to this thread. I see where even though I was trying to be impartial and helpful it is not always appreciated and can even be off target for some superior aspects of the set (I have heard that for moderate viewing distances the extra brightness (versus SFPs) makes this set a very good choice.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> and if that is the way you prefer it, I will depart



that is now starting to look like a good idea


you are not hear to "help" anyone, you clearly have an agenda here


----------



## GlenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> that is now starting to look like a good idea
> 
> 
> you are not hear to "help" anyone, you clearly have an agenda here



And you don't, yea, right!


I will gladly remove this thread from my subscriptions, obviously it is considered a waste of my time to monitor it.


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And you don't, yea, right!
> 
> 
> I will gladly remove this thread from my subscriptions, obviously it is considered a waste of my time to monitor it.



GlenC - You have provided the Direct View CRT Display forum with great support and advice for a long time. If you don't feel welcome in this thread, by all means steer clear. But I request that you still participate in this forum. We all still have much to learn and you obviously have much to share.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...I will depart, letting some of the clueless owners give you direction.



I take that personally, as I both own a 970 and am considered by friends and family to be clueless.


----------



## J.Brad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What about the thousands of misleading praises, comments owners are making? My comments are factual, if you, as an owner, need comforting and praise for your purchase, start a support group. Owners should not be making false, misleading statements to those seeking information to make a purchase decision. You basically get what you pay for, in the grand scheme of things, $800 for a widescreen TV, is cheap, these days. Just because it accepts HD signals doesn't make it "High-resolution", it's more like the EDTV than a HDTV. It does have its strong points along with its weak points. If you don't want to learn what they are, know what they are or even become aware they exist, you are in the wrong place. The 960 can be considered HDTV, but the 970 does not have the fine pitch tube. That is a fact.



Good grief, man, are you confused! Your personal opinions aren't factual. You seem to have plenty of them. You have this need to counter the opinion that the 970 is the "Holy Grail" with your own opinion that the PQ is just "decent." So your only recourse is to remind us its really not HD.


It has never been a question, for owners of the 970, of "high resolution" in the sense of fixed pixel type TVs. Why are you so stuck on that? Most owners of the 970 realize there are other factors that make the CRT an excellent display. You yourself mention its strong points. As you know, good contrast and color. And that is enough to make the 970 produce an excellent picture easily competitive with other technologies. If that is not your opinion, then fine. But it is the considered opinion of many others and not just those on this forum.


And even if I have praise for the used 960 I'm about to buy because of its fine pitch tube, still, at a distance of about 6 to 7 feet I don't notice a difference except that the 970 seems a little more vibrant and slightly less dark. But I still admire the 960 up close. Hence I'm going to buy it.


You see, Glen, not everything in the PQ depends on resolution in the sense of resolving detail. That's my opinion.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

Well guys, long time since ive posted, and boy oh boy, i can tell u, pulling teeth has been less painful (and i know, ive had them done) then getting service on this tv.


Heres the long sad, story. I get this tv as a replacement for an LCD that had backlight leakage on me. Ok, for a few months, its fine. But i notice more and more often, the right corner bends inwaards, among many other things.


So, after months of fustration, i dig out the contract i got with circuit city, figure, ok, its covered, have a guy fix it, a weeks worth of wating, tops.


MY GOD was i wrong. Turns out, the idiots at circuit city put the wrong name and address on my contract. So, getting that fixed was a major pain in the ass! So, ok, got a copy of the updated contract, im all set for a calabration, right?


WRONG! My god, was i wrong. The tech service circuit city outsources to, NEVER SHOWS UP once on numerous ocasions. I mean, i give this guy a friggen month to come out and fix the dam thing, not once even calling to confirm the appointment. So, i call them up, say, look, clearly you people are unrealiable, so dont bother, ill find someone elese. In an entire months worth, you couldent, or wouldent do it? Im not being unreasonable here.


So, i call tech support, blah blah blah, they set me up with another guy to get the thing fixed. Finally, after almost 3 months of this bull, the end is in sight, right?


WRONG. The guy calls within 5 minunts, asks whats wrong with the set, obverousley feeling threaten that i know a few of the technical terms like overscan, and geometry issues, and hes like, um, im not going to fix it. Should have bought an LCD, bye!


WTF? Right? Who the hell is this guy. I know what happend, he's scared because im not an ignorant and dumb when it comes to electronics, and he knows he wont be able to pull over a fast one with me.


"oh your charts are off? " Really now, 4 diffrent charts, from 4 diffrent test patterns? Its you whos off jacko. "i dont know what ur problem is, as long as u can see the text on the news channel on the bottom ur fine" "Oh yea, what about the 3 other sides of the image? Give me a friggen break.



But, it only gets worse. I call up coustmer service, and get a lovely woman named rose, whos like, ok sir, if u dont hear from us or sony themselves by thursday at 4, call us back, and we'll go right into getting u all set up for a replacement.


Great, fine. Ive had it with this BS, so, get another unit. So, of course, no call from eather circuit city or Sony, so i call them back, and they completly change there friggen story. Oh sir, i think u misunderstood us, we'll send out AAA focus to calabrate it (the same aholes who told me i should have bought and LCD) so i tell the woman, hey look, i already spoke to them, they refused to touch it, "but sir they are telling me they will do it" and im like, OF COURSE THEY WILL, then will drop the case in 5 minunts. IVE WASTED 3 MONTHS OF MY FRIGGEN TIME trying to get this BS solved" (of course im not cursing), but shes like thats the only option i can give u, and im like, ok lissen, ill speak to the store manager, this stuff is beyond insane. goodbye.


So, i call up the store manager, brian, who has by far, been the only guy who has helped me out through this entire mess, and i tell him, hey boss, look, ive had it with this dam thing, i dont even wana see it in my site. The comany is playing F around games, telling me one thing, then another, and hes like, ok, im going to do everything i can to get this fixed, because this is insane for you, and no way to run a buisness. " so im going to drop on by tomarow, talk to him, tell him send ya men down, pick the dam thing up, i dont want it no more, i just want my money back ive had it with this entire company, i want this to end.


so, thats wear i stand right now. Insane isnt it? 3 months for a simple adjustment? my god.


----------



## fivestarav

I don't mind hearing about the limitations of my 970. I want know everything about it. Fact *or* opinion. All comments are welcomed.


----------



## Bosstone74

Anyone know of a good stand alternative to the original one that is made for this TV?


I just picked one up for $400!


----------



## samijubal

This is the one I use:

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=2432285 


Lots of room underneath to hold all the stuff that goes with the TV.


----------



## Bosstone74

Thank man, anyone else? I like options!


----------



## SurfingMatt27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yourbigpalal83* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well guys, long time since ive posted, and boy oh boy, i can tell u, pulling teeth has been less painful (and i know, ive had them done) then getting service on this tv.
> 
> 
> Heres the long sad, story. I get this tv as a replacement for an LCD that had backlight leakage on me. Ok, for a few months, its fine. But i notice more and more often, the right corner bends inwaards, among many other things.
> 
> 
> So, after months of fustration, i dig out the contract i got with circuit city, figure, ok, its covered, have a guy fix it, a weeks worth of wating, tops.
> 
> 
> MY GOD was i wrong. Turns out, the idiots at circuit city put the wrong name and address on my contract. So, getting that fixed was a major pain in the ass! So, ok, got a copy of the updated contract, im all set for a calabration, right?
> 
> 
> WRONG! My god, was i wrong. The tech service circuit city outsources to, NEVER SHOWS UP once on numerous ocasions. I mean, i give this guy a friggen month to come out and fix the dam thing, not once even calling to confirm the appointment. So, i call them up, say, look, clearly you people are unrealiable, so dont bother, ill find someone elese. In an entire months worth, you couldent, or wouldent do it? Im not being unreasonable here.
> 
> 
> So, i call tech support, blah blah blah, they set me up with another guy to get the thing fixed. Finally, after almost 3 months of this bull, the end is in sight, right?
> 
> 
> WRONG. The guy calls within 5 minunts, asks whats wrong with the set, obverousley feeling threaten that i know a few of the technical terms like overscan, and geometry issues, and hes like, um, im not going to fix it. Should have bought an LCD, bye!
> 
> 
> WTF? Right? Who the hell is this guy. I know what happend, he's scared because im not an ignorant and dumb when it comes to electronics, and he knows he wont be able to pull over a fast one with me.
> 
> 
> "oh your charts are off? " Really now, 4 diffrent charts, from 4 diffrent test patterns? Its you whos off jacko. "i dont know what ur problem is, as long as u can see the text on the news channel on the bottom ur fine" "Oh yea, what about the 3 other sides of the image? Give me a friggen break.
> 
> 
> 
> But, it only gets worse. I call up coustmer service, and get a lovely woman named rose, whos like, ok sir, if u dont hear from us or sony themselves by thursday at 4, call us back, and we'll go right into getting u all set up for a replacement.
> 
> 
> Great, fine. Ive had it with this BS, so, get another unit. So, of course, no call from eather circuit city or Sony, so i call them back, and they completly change there friggen story. Oh sir, i think u misunderstood us, we'll send out AAA focus to calabrate it (the same aholes who told me i should have bought and LCD) so i tell the woman, hey look, i already spoke to them, they refused to touch it, "but sir they are telling me they will do it" and im like, OF COURSE THEY WILL, then will drop the case in 5 minunts. IVE WASTED 3 MONTHS OF MY FRIGGEN TIME trying to get this BS solved" (of course im not cursing), but shes like thats the only option i can give u, and im like, ok lissen, ill speak to the store manager, this stuff is beyond insane. goodbye.
> 
> 
> So, i call up the store manager, brian, who has by far, been the only guy who has helped me out through this entire mess, and i tell him, hey boss, look, ive had it with this dam thing, i dont even wana see it in my site. The comany is playing F around games, telling me one thing, then another, and hes like, ok, im going to do everything i can to get this fixed, because this is insane for you, and no way to run a buisness. " so im going to drop on by tomarow, talk to him, tell him send ya men down, pick the dam thing up, i dont want it no more, i just want my money back ive had it with this entire company, i want this to end.
> 
> 
> so, thats wear i stand right now. Insane isnt it? 3 months for a simple adjustment? my god.



Good God man!... that was horrible!!










I hope i never have to go through any of that someday..but then again by the time my tv dies CRT will be totally fased out so i'll have no choice but to upgrade to a different display technology.


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yourbigpalal83* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well guys, long time since ive posted, and boy oh boy, i can tell u, pulling teeth has been less painful (and i know, ive had them done) then getting service on this tv.
> 
> 
> Heres the long sad, story. I get this tv as a replacement for an LCD that had backlight leakage on me. Ok, for a few months, its fine. But i notice more and more often, the right corner bends inwaards, among many other things.
> 
> 
> So, after months of fustration, i dig out the contract i got with circuit city, figure, ok, its covered, have a guy fix it, a weeks worth of wating, tops.
> 
> 
> MY GOD was i wrong. Turns out, the idiots at circuit city put the wrong name and address on my contract. So, getting that fixed was a major pain in the ass! So, ok, got a copy of the updated contract, im all set for a calabration, right?
> 
> 
> WRONG! My god, was i wrong. The tech service circuit city outsources to, NEVER SHOWS UP once on numerous ocasions. I mean, i give this guy a friggen month to come out and fix the dam thing, not once even calling to confirm the appointment. So, i call them up, say, look, clearly you people are unrealiable, so dont bother, ill find someone elese. In an entire months worth, you couldent, or wouldent do it? Im not being unreasonable here.
> 
> 
> So, i call tech support, blah blah blah, they set me up with another guy to get the thing fixed. Finally, after almost 3 months of this bull, the end is in sight, right?
> 
> 
> WRONG. The guy calls within 5 minunts, asks whats wrong with the set, obverousley feeling threaten that i know a few of the technical terms like overscan, and geometry issues, and hes like, um, im not going to fix it. Should have bought an LCD, bye!
> 
> 
> WTF? Right? Who the hell is this guy. I know what happend, he's scared because im not an ignorant and dumb when it comes to electronics, and he knows he wont be able to pull over a fast one with me.
> 
> 
> "oh your charts are off? " Really now, 4 diffrent charts, from 4 diffrent test patterns? Its you whos off jacko. "i dont know what ur problem is, as long as u can see the text on the news channel on the bottom ur fine" "Oh yea, what about the 3 other sides of the image? Give me a friggen break.
> 
> 
> 
> But, it only gets worse. I call up coustmer service, and get a lovely woman named rose, whos like, ok sir, if u dont hear from us or sony themselves by thursday at 4, call us back, and we'll go right into getting u all set up for a replacement.
> 
> 
> Great, fine. Ive had it with this BS, so, get another unit. So, of course, no call from eather circuit city or Sony, so i call them back, and they completly change there friggen story. Oh sir, i think u misunderstood us, we'll send out AAA focus to calabrate it (the same aholes who told me i should have bought and LCD) so i tell the woman, hey look, i already spoke to them, they refused to touch it, "but sir they are telling me they will do it" and im like, OF COURSE THEY WILL, then will drop the case in 5 minunts. IVE WASTED 3 MONTHS OF MY FRIGGEN TIME trying to get this BS solved" (of course im not cursing), but shes like thats the only option i can give u, and im like, ok lissen, ill speak to the store manager, this stuff is beyond insane. goodbye.
> 
> 
> So, i call up the store manager, brian, who has by far, been the only guy who has helped me out through this entire mess, and i tell him, hey boss, look, ive had it with this dam thing, i dont even wana see it in my site. The comany is playing F around games, telling me one thing, then another, and hes like, ok, im going to do everything i can to get this fixed, because this is insane for you, and no way to run a buisness. " so im going to drop on by tomarow, talk to him, tell him send ya men down, pick the dam thing up, i dont want it no more, i just want my money back ive had it with this entire company, i want this to end.
> 
> 
> so, thats wear i stand right now. Insane isnt it? 3 months for a simple adjustment? my god.



This is not good to hear. Where this tv is concerned, I'm questioning what the whole point is in having a Circuit City protection plan. I mean, their schtick is that if your tv breaks they'll replace it with another. Well, there are no more XBR970s left, so they'd try and give me a replacement. I don't want a replacement, I want a fully functioning XBR970. I'm still within my 30 days of purchase, and I was just debating on who to call with my geometry issues - Sony or Circuit City. I think you just answered my question. But I will let you know what happens to *my* service call. Gotta leave town for a few days, but I'll be calling somebody on Monday.


Reading the Samsung Slim-Fit forum, you see stories of people returning their sets for another Slim-Fit at the slightest geometry problem withing their 30 days. Circuit City seems to think nothing of it. Wouldn't Circuit City rather fix a tv then keep accepting several returns??!!! Because there are no more 970s left, this may work to my advantage on getting it corrected, as I will refuse another tv in exchange.


I'm sorry you're not happy with your 970. Many of us picked this tv on purpose. Seems like you grabbed yours as a 2nd choice. Hold onto your dreams, man, and get the tv you really want. It's like picking a puppy out of a shelter line up. Get the one that you have a connection with. Don't get the Cocker Spaniel just because it's on sale.










Uh...what the hell were we talking about again?


----------



## bkchurch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yourbigpalal83* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well guys, long time since ive posted, and boy oh boy, i can tell u, pulling teeth has been less painful (and i know, ive had them done) then getting service on this tv.
> 
> 
> Heres the long sad, story. I get this tv as a replacement for an LCD that had backlight leakage on me. Ok, for a few months, its fine. But i notice more and more often, the right corner bends inwaards, among many other things.
> 
> 
> So, after months of fustration, i dig out the contract i got with circuit city, figure, ok, its covered, have a guy fix it, a weeks worth of wating, tops.
> 
> 
> MY GOD was i wrong. Turns out, the idiots at circuit city put the wrong name and address on my contract. So, getting that fixed was a major pain in the ass! So, ok, got a copy of the updated contract, im all set for a calabration, right?
> 
> 
> WRONG! My god, was i wrong. The tech service circuit city outsources to, NEVER SHOWS UP once on numerous ocasions. I mean, i give this guy a friggen month to come out and fix the dam thing, not once even calling to confirm the appointment. So, i call them up, say, look, clearly you people are unrealiable, so dont bother, ill find someone elese. In an entire months worth, you couldent, or wouldent do it? Im not being unreasonable here.
> 
> 
> So, i call tech support, blah blah blah, they set me up with another guy to get the thing fixed. Finally, after almost 3 months of this bull, the end is in sight, right?
> 
> 
> WRONG. The guy calls within 5 minunts, asks whats wrong with the set, obverousley feeling threaten that i know a few of the technical terms like overscan, and geometry issues, and hes like, um, im not going to fix it. Should have bought an LCD, bye!
> 
> 
> WTF? Right? Who the hell is this guy. I know what happend, he's scared because im not an ignorant and dumb when it comes to electronics, and he knows he wont be able to pull over a fast one with me.
> 
> 
> "oh your charts are off? " Really now, 4 diffrent charts, from 4 diffrent test patterns? Its you whos off jacko. "i dont know what ur problem is, as long as u can see the text on the news channel on the bottom ur fine" "Oh yea, what about the 3 other sides of the image? Give me a friggen break.
> 
> 
> 
> But, it only gets worse. I call up coustmer service, and get a lovely woman named rose, whos like, ok sir, if u dont hear from us or sony themselves by thursday at 4, call us back, and we'll go right into getting u all set up for a replacement.
> 
> 
> Great, fine. Ive had it with this BS, so, get another unit. So, of course, no call from eather circuit city or Sony, so i call them back, and they completly change there friggen story. Oh sir, i think u misunderstood us, we'll send out AAA focus to calabrate it (the same aholes who told me i should have bought and LCD) so i tell the woman, hey look, i already spoke to them, they refused to touch it, "but sir they are telling me they will do it" and im like, OF COURSE THEY WILL, then will drop the case in 5 minunts. IVE WASTED 3 MONTHS OF MY FRIGGEN TIME trying to get this BS solved" (of course im not cursing), but shes like thats the only option i can give u, and im like, ok lissen, ill speak to the store manager, this stuff is beyond insane. goodbye.
> 
> 
> So, i call up the store manager, brian, who has by far, been the only guy who has helped me out through this entire mess, and i tell him, hey boss, look, ive had it with this dam thing, i dont even wana see it in my site. The comany is playing F around games, telling me one thing, then another, and hes like, ok, im going to do everything i can to get this fixed, because this is insane for you, and no way to run a buisness. " so im going to drop on by tomarow, talk to him, tell him send ya men down, pick the dam thing up, i dont want it no more, i just want my money back ive had it with this entire company, i want this to end.
> 
> 
> so, thats wear i stand right now. Insane isnt it? 3 months for a simple adjustment? my god.



Wow, that's disturbing. That gives me serious second thoughts about buying a KV-34HS420 online if I can't find a 970 as a last ditch effort to go CRT, if such a simple problem is impossible to get fixed when buying locally I don't want to imagine the BS I'll have to go through if I buy online and buy a Sony extended warranty on it and something goes wrong.


----------



## au revoir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bosstone74* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank man, anyone else? I like options!



If you have more time and patience than money, check your local thrift stores. In one day I was able to find a nice sturdy 40" by 25" table for $15. I painted it black and it looks and works great. It may have been used as a tv stand originally, I'm not sure.


I have also seen many used Sony-made TV stands at thrift stores, but they don't last long. Bring a measuring tape with you (an XBR 970 is 39 1/2" x 27" IIRC)


Also check Big Lots, they have lots of cheap TV stands there, plus $12 HDMI cables.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bosstone74* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know of a good stand alternative to the original one that is made for this TV?
> 
> 
> I just picked one up for $400!



If you have a Big Lots in your town, check them out. Their furniture section should have a few heavy duty (200+ lb) TV stands for reasonable money.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

I mean, this whole dam thing is a crying shame. for 219 dollars, you cant even get my god dam name right on the contract? Then i got to go though all this BS and no one will service it? Its amazingly how messed up, theving Son's of ...The store is.


Its a slight friggen geometry issue and some overscan, and no one will fix it. Ive had it. I told the guy brian, the store manager, yesterday, look chief, i just want it gone! Enough is enough, ya know. 3 months of this endless crap and nothing has been done and you guys keep giving me the run around! Right now i want a full replacement, or a full refund!


----------



## au revoir

Have you tried fixing it yourself? With the time spent trying to get someone else to do it, you could have adjusted it yourself by now.


If you go into the SM and play around with the the geometry settings (there are about a dozen of them) you'll quickly see what is and isn't possible to fix.


There are some good SM printouts on this site for Sony CRT XBR's you can download that will give you a great road map of the settings and tell you what each setting does. It's not that hard, but it does take some time and patience. The 970 has display patterns built in to the SM, so there is no need to buy a calibration DVD just for geometry adjustments.


As others have said, perfect geometry is not really possible with a CRT, there will always be SOME bending of lines. But they don't spend much time adjusting these things at the factory, so you can nearly always make some improvement of your TV's geometry.


As far as the service contract goes, try to get you money back, and if they won't do that, definitely file a small claims court action, and let CC know that's what you are doing. I bet CC would gladly pay you back the price of the service contract just to stay out of court.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

oh, ive tried numerous times to fix this myself. And it wont go. Ever since i got the tv ive been carefully tweaking it intill i hit a point were i simply just said "f" it and let a trained tech do it, and thats when the whole problem started with circuit city. Oh, sure, they push there god dam contract down your throat (you think they would simply transfer the old contract over since this is a replacement tv) but, apparently the laws of logic dont apply for circuit city.


If i have to go to small clames court, then ill go to small clames court. Its just, mind numbingly aggervating, that such a simple, almost rutine process, has to be beyond complex and fustrating, and yet, 3 months of giving them chances to fix this issue, apparently isnt enough time. I know they got other coustmers, and i understand and respect that, but u mean to tell me, a company that sells computers and tvs, cant find 5 minunts out of a month, to correct a simple error on a service contract, or for the price i paid for the contract, 219 dollars, you think for that amount of money, i would hope you could get my name and address correct! Yes, stupid me for not checking right after i got the tv to see if the contract info was correct, but you would think, how hard is it for them to get my name and address off my id. I would assume, even the most dumbest of employees would be able to handle that simple task, right?


But apparently not. SO, we finally after a month of endless phone calls, and being on hold so many times i know there hold music by heart, we get that corrected (which that itself took intervention and pushing from brian, the store manager) and im all set for repair, then there moron, and yes, i mean moron outsource tech guys, refuse to touch it. What am i suppost to do? Its beyond insane. Oh, but they think, they still got my money, right?


----------



## au revoir

Ask the CC manager nicely to refund the money you paid for the service agreement after you calmly explain that the person who came to work on your TV refused to do anything.


If they say no, at that point in the conversation, casually mention that you plan to file a small claims court action to recover the amount you paid for the service contract. No need to get mad or anything, it won't help. In fact it will only make the CC people think you are trying to scam them, so they will be less likely to try to work with you.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

oh i know about that. Ive never lost my cool once. Thats a sure fire way to loose any case.


----------



## samijubal

No CRT TV will ever have perfect geometry. Even if it did, geometry on a CRT changes some dependent on what's on the screen at the time. If geometry is that important, you need a flat panel TV. Even those have bowing sometimes. The source was shot with a camera with a curved lens, there are imperfections in the source too.


----------



## au revoir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No CRT TV will ever have perfect geometry. Even if it did, geometry on a CRT changes some dependent on what's on the screen at the time. If geometry is that important, you need a flat panel TV. Even those have bowing sometimes. The source was shot with a camera with a curved lens, there are imperfections in the source too.



Yes, you're right about the curved camera lenses. I see this all the time when I take pictures with my digital camera. Edges that are supposed to be straight are curved, especially if you take a picture up close with the macro setting.


----------



## nx211

As an owner of a *34XBR970*, and previous other Sony 25" and 27" *Profeel*/*XBR* model Sony CRT's, I find *GlennC*'s post #*(see note *1*)* to be dead on. GlennC was just sizing things up from *a larger perspective* and I don't feel that there is anything wrong with a somewhat critical commentary posted inside a users thread, provided it is factual and he's not just posting to be habitually negative with the intent to cast a negative shadow on 34XBR970 ownership. In fact, I would rather read and interact with his commentary than to read, what amounts to **blogging crap** by others at this web site. I haven't been following this thread all that closely, I have no 970 owner in particular in mind when using the term "*blogging crap*" but sadly, it is a problem in other sections of this web site, in my not-so-humble opinion.


That being said, when given a choice, *I have always preferred* the picture quality of an *aperture grill* over the *shadow mask*, despite an additional imperfection or two beyond that of traditional shadow mask, CRT technology. My first television purchase, beginning in 1983, was a *25*" Sony *Profeel* monitor. Then, in the early 90's it was replaced with a Sony 27" *XBR* and now, just a few months ago, I purchased the *34XBR970*.


The 970 is *a great set* *but* as pointed out by GlennC, it has its limitations (a relatively small size for a large living room, being the most glaring one that I can see), which force some people to purchase other types of display technologies.


However, there are imperfections with all display technologies. Some imperfections are unique to CRTs in general, some are unique to an aperture grill while other types of imperfections are inherent to flat panel technology. When size isn't the issue, considering flat panel technology, whether Plasma or LCD, I, like many others in this thread, feel that those technologies just aren't there yet and, at this point in time, I still prefer bright, colorful, and sharp enough, direct-view CRT technology.



nx211



note **1**

Referenced post in question has since been deleted.


So for those attempting to read and follow this thread in the future, it will no longer be possible to read the post(s) that sparked the reaction it did, from this threads participants.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nx211* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As an owner of a *34XBR970*, and previous other Sony 25" and 27" *Profeel*/*XBR* model Sony CRT's, I find *GlennC*'s post #*2008* to be dead on. GlennC was just sizing things up from *a larger perspective* and I don't feel that there is anything wrong with a somewhat critical commentary posted inside a users thread, provided it is factual and he's not just posting to be habitually negative with the intent to cast a negative shadow on 34XBR970 ownership. In fact, I would rather read and interact with his commentary than to read, what amounts to **blogging crap** by others at this web site. I haven't been following this thread all that closely, I have no 970 owner in particular in mind when using the term "*blogging crap*" but sadly, it is a problem in other sections of this web site, in my not-so-humble opinion.
> 
> 
> That being said, when given a choice, *I have always preferred* the picture quality of an *aperture grill* over the *shadow mask*, despite an additional imperfection or two beyond that of traditional shadow mask, CRT technology. My first television purchase, beginning in 1983, was a *25*" Sony *Profeel* monitor. Then, in the early 90's it was replaced with a Sony 27" *XBR* and now, just a few months ago, I purchased the *34XBR970*.
> 
> 
> The 970 is *a great set* *but* as pointed out by GlennC, it has its limitations (a relatively small size for a large living room, being the most glaring one that I can see), which force some people to purchase other types of display technologies.
> 
> 
> However, there are imperfections with all display technologies. Some imperfections are unique to CRTs in general, some are unique to an aperture grill while other types of imperfections are inherent to flat panel technology. When size isn't the issue, considering flat panel technology, whether Plasma or LCD, I, like many others in this thread, feel that those technologies just aren't there yet and, at this point in time, I still prefer bright, colorful, and sharp enough, direct-view CRT technology.
> 
> 
> 
> nx211



what do you make of this post by glen?

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...post11113359


----------



## madblazer

ok i picked my 970 up a few days ago, so far everything is sweet. i fisrt hooked it up to sd cable, it picked up quite a few digital chanels hbo some movie chanels but there all in 480i, i cant get any hd chanels, but sd kinda looks like poo. i was expecting that though but maybee not that bad. the real magic happened when i hooked up my ps3 through componet cables. i ran a test and the ps3 reconized 480i, 480p, 720p and 1080i, so i put in rainbow six vegas which outputs at 720p and 1080i. and i had picked 1080i to out put it at and it looked bad, i couldnt figure out why, i was almost mad cuz i just bought this tv, then i put in resistance fall of man which only outputs at 720p and it looked sweet, so i took of 1080i and played rainbow again and it looked sweet, then i put in talladega nights and it seems a little better in 1080i, so i guess the point of this rant is what are u guys sending to the tv with the best results, could it just be that rainbow looks like crap in 1080 its the only 1080 game i have but then blu rays seem to look a lillte better in 1080, but for waht i paid 599 im realy happy this tv rocks, it just about broke my back though


----------



## nx211

Well on the surface *otk*, it would appear that he's clearly contradicting himself, posting some negative things inside an owner's thread after chiding somebody else for doing the same thing in another thread. Clearly, you've caught his hand in the cookie jar - so to speak.

*But*, if I'm understanding him correctly, I believe, in that quoted thread, he was chiding that other member for posting negative comments inside another owner/users thread after, the decision to purchase a different display was made by that individual.


That's not exactly the same thing in that GlennC appears to be addressing that user's potential remorse and possible insecurity of his purchasing decision and subsequent justification of that purchasing decision - by posting negative things about the other display he didn't buy.


In looking briefly at some of GlennC's other comments that he made on the previous two pages, I have to call a spade a spade and concede again that, he is *dead on* about everything he said about the shortcomings of the 970. Now I can't say this with 100% certainty, but he does appear genuine about the reasons why he was making those comments about the 970. It's not a be-all and end-all HD display. Far from it. In fact, I very much understand the direction he is coming from because I once too questioned the use of the 970 as a computer display by a member here not all that long ago.


Again, the 34XBR970 is a tremendous display. GlennC's critical commentary should be understood for what it is. However great the 970 is perceived to be by people here, it does have its imperfections. I see no problem with mentioning those shortcomings here and they shouldn't be taken the wrong way.


Every 970 owner should be more than delighted about their purchase, especially if you were lucky enough to pick one up at those clearance prices.



nx211


*update*:

For those reading this thread in the future. Several posts by the individual in discussion *have now been deleted*. The comment that *currently follows* this post *was originally in response to that individuals attempt at justification*, *and now, subsequently deleted post*.


----------



## au revoir

*yawn*


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

ok. went down to the store today, talked to both managers, we together spent 3 hours on the phone trying to get this solved. Turns out, right now, my only optoion i got now is to let the guy who i called for service, and he refused service, to come on down and take a look at it. I even showed the store managers the picture of the problem i posted up on photobucket, and all of them agree that it is a PREFORMENCE ISSUE, which is covered by circuit city, but not under the manufacturing warentee, so, there in lies one of the many problems.


So, i guess i gota let the guy come on down, even though i dont want him to cause hes just going to say the same thing he allready told me on the phone, (they all got that if i fix it ill just goof up somthing elese, should have bought an lcd) so, its a complete waste of time (as if 3 months of trying in vain to get this fix wasnt enough time wasted), and then i guess ill just tell him, give circuit city the word u cant fix it, and ill be inline for a replacement.


Guess thats the last and only option i can give them before i go to small clames court with this BS. Who knows, maby the guy will be able to fix it! I doubt it, since he made it clear to both me, AND the store managers over the phone that he doesnt want to do this! So, i guess, when he calls to arrange an appointment, ill take it from there.


This dam situation keeps getting worse and worse and worse.


By the way, since its a possability im going to be getting a replacement, (50 50 chance) whats a good 1080I 34 inch (around that size) LCD tv thats good for gaming and has even black issues and no geometry issues


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlenC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One last departing comment, ...BLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAH... just as there should have been no reason for me to write this....



Really there wasn't.


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *au revoir* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> *yawn*





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Really there wasn't.



Geez, how old are you guys?


GlenC is a well respected ISF Professional Calibrator. He takes the time to share his knowledge and expertise in this thread and he gets treated with contempt by a few closed minded individuals.


How sad.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raouliii* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Geez, how old are you guys?
> 
> 
> GlenC is a well respected ISF Professional Calibrator. He takes the time to share his knowledge and expertise in this thread and he gets treated with contempt by a few closed minded individuals.
> 
> 
> How sad.



How is that contemptuous or closed minded? While he had some valid analysis of the 970 earlier, Glen's last post was nothing but a pity party.


----------



## au revoir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raouliii* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Geez, how old are you guys?
> 
> 
> GlenC is a well respected ISF Professional Calibrator. He takes the time to share his knowledge and expertise in this thread and he gets treated with contempt by a few closed minded individuals.
> 
> 
> How sad.



So what is an appropriate response to a post like that?


And thanks for calling me contemptuous and closed-minded, I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

Well, concerning geomerty, i get if the image itself is curved, due to how its filmed, but, when no matter the source of the image, the lower right hand corner of the screen tends to bow inwards, its distracting at the very least


----------



## au revoir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yourbigpalal83* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, concerning geomerty, i get if the image itself is curved, due to how its filmed, but, when no matter the source of the image, the lower right hand corner of the screen tends to bow inwards, its distracting at the very least



How far does it bend? Can you take a picture? This site will allow you to post a JPEG of 500k or less, so if you could do that, that would help.


You also said you tried to fix it yourself, is there any chance you wrote down the original settings or are these still the original settings?


----------



## samijubal

If the bow is on one side only, it will be hard to impossible to do in the SM. Any adjustment to fix one side affects the other side too. I had to return my first TV because the left side bowed in about an inch or so while the right side was straight. I've only had someone else mess with my TVs a couple of times, both times it ended up worse than it was before they touched it. All this hassle to get someone to fix it may backfire on you.


----------



## Big Martin

Hello to all - my first post...


I have access to purchase any of these three models. Two are very lightly used floor models (955 and 36" 955). The 970 is new in box and the last one available. I have seen a friends 970 quite a bit before and love its picture.


Prices:

970 $799

955 $799

36" 955 $849.


From what I have read in several places, the no brainer answer is to buy one of the 955's. I would have a tough time deciding between the two formats.


The things I like:

the QAM tuners on all

the optical audio output on the 955's (970 doesnt have this?)

Cable Card slots on the 955's


Do the 955's have the "Auto program" that the 970 has, and does this fit programming to the screen as the 970 does?


Any other key features that I should consider?


My instinct is to buy one of the 955's but wanted to check here with the "experts" ; ) I guess the real question also relates to how much difference would there be between a 970 and a 955..


Ideas? Thanks


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

Ive posted a few pics a while back, and theres deffentley a problem. If the service guy says he can fix it but only make it worse, then acording to the terms of my contract, i have to receve a replacement of EQUAL size and value!


----------



## samijubal

If you paid $600-700 for the Sony and they replace it with an LCD in the same price range, then it's a bottom of the line TV. I wouldn't call that a good trade myself. Maybe you like LCDs. I looked al LCDs that cost twice what I paid for the Sony, there was no comparison in PQ to me, the Sony blew the LCDs away. I guess I'm just a CRT person. I could live with that little bit of geometry before I could live with an LCD. One thing you might want to check out before they replace the TV, with most extended warranties if they buy you out or replace the TV the warranty is over. They might let you slide since it's only been a few months, but you might want to make sure it will carry over to the new TV first.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

yea i know


they probley wont let it slide over...but u never know


----------



## Skram0

I've recently started noticing a greenish-blue tint blob a few square inches in the lower left and right corner and moves around a little bit. Sometimes it'll disappear after a little while, sometimes not. Sometimes power cycling the TV will make it go away, sometimes not. I had one of those metal pin-things (where you can create a shape of something with its hundreds of nail type things, a little bigger than a hand) sitting next to the back of the TV for a few days, but had since moved it away a long time ago. There's nothing too close to it anymore, my speakers are about 2 feet or more away.


Most of the time I don't see it because I mainly use the TV with SD 4x3. But when I view a DVD in full screen or zoom a letterbox program to full screen I can see it. It's really annoying and distracting. I've read others have had this problem too, so it's not just me. Has anyone found a solution to this issue yet?


----------



## Skram0

One thing that pissed me off about the 970 at first was the lack of a direct video change. Like if you were viewing Video 2 and would like to go directly to Video 5, the remote lacked the button to go directly there with one button press. Instead you have to press the video button 3 times to go from 2 to 5.


But I had since purchased a Logitech Harmony remote and programmed all my system components into it. What's cool is once I entered my TV model (xbr970) it automatically added direct video mode commands. So now I just press Video 2 or Video 5 to go directly to the input. Unless there was something I missed with the supplied remote, it sucks. I'm guessing any Sony remote with video commands will do. So if you have a learning remote and another Sony remote somewhere (or can borrow one), then program it for direct video input change.


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skram0* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've recently started noticing a greenish-blue tint blob a few square inches in the lower left and right corner and moves around a little bit. Sometimes it'll disappear after a little while, sometimes not. Sometimes power cycling the TV will make it go away, sometimes not. I had one of those metal pin-things (where you can create a shape of something with its hundreds of nail type things, a little bigger than a hand) sitting next to the back of the TV for a few days, but had since moved it away a long time ago. There's nothing too close to it anymore, my speakers are about 2 feet or more away.



Unless the pin impression toy was magnetized, it shouldn't have caused any problem. Are your speakers shielded? Large unshielded magnets can sometimes still cause a problem at 2 feet.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skram0* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Most of the time I don't see it because I mainly use the TV with SD 4x3. But when I view a DVD in full screen or zoom a letterbox program to full screen I can see it. It's really annoying and distracting. I've read others have had this problem too, so it's not just me. Has anyone found a solution to this issue yet?



If your sure that there are no magnetic fields near the set and power cycling doesn't resolve the color impurity, then the LANDING service menu adjustments may help. Left Top (LT), Left Bottom (LB), Right Top (RT) and Right Bottom (RB).


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raouliii* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unless the pin impression toy was magnetized, it shouldn't have caused any problem. Are your speakers shielded? Large unshielded magnets can sometimes still cause a problem at 2 feet.
> 
> 
> If your sure that there are no magnetic fields near the set and power cycling doesn't resolve the color impurity, then the LANDING service menu adjustments may help. Left Top (LT), Left Bottom (LB), Right Top (RT) and Right Bottom (RB).



this is so true. i had to move one of my tower speakers out the other day and came within 2-3 feet and got the weird colors at the top right of my screen. i was even trying to keep myself between the tv and the speaker and it still effected it


a simple turning it off and on fixed it


----------



## Powered by Soy

Hey guys,


I'm looking to do a *modest* audio upgrade for my 970. The stock speakers just aren't cutting it for me anymore.


As I'm trying to decide on what to get, one of the problems I'm running into is I have no room for a center channel. Here is a picture showing what I have to work with. As you can see, I have very little room to spare.












As you can see, there's absolutely no room on the top of the stand. And all three horizontal shelves will be occupied by consoles and a soon-to-be receiver. I suppose I could put a speaker in one of the side shelves, but then it would be off-center (as well as look stupid).


As you all know, the top of the television is curved, making it near impossible to put a speaker up there as is. But does anyone know of a way to modify the top of the television to make a center channel mountable? Or, is there a company that makes a pre-designed speaker mount? Something that matches the set nicely...


If I'm unable to find a way to fit a center channel in, I'll probably just go with a nice 2.1 setup.


Thanks for any input.


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Powered by Soy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...... is there a company that makes a pre-designed speaker mount? Something that matches the set nicely...
> 
> .....



A quick search found the Omnimount available at CC and Sanus Product available at Crutchfield.


----------



## papi34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raouliii* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A quick search found the Omnimount available at CC and Sanus Product available at Crutchfield.



I have the Sanus Product on top of my XRB970 and highly recommend it.


----------



## samijubal

I've got my center speaker on top of the TV. It wasn't very hard to rig, some styrofoam packing material is all it took. The front of the speaker is at the crack where the front and back of the TV meet, that holds it from sliding forward, and the styrofoam is underneath. I have something going back to the wall to keep the foam from sliding back, but you could use velcro.


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yourbigpalal83* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I even showed the store managers the picture of the problem i posted up on photobucket, and all of them agree that it is a PREFORMENCE ISSUE, which is covered by circuit city, but not under the manufacturing warentee, so, there in lies one of the many problems.



I may be in a similar situation (Sony warranty vs. Circuit City protection plan.) I'm debating who to call first.


----------



## Utahred1981

I bought this TV back in April and for the most part I'm really happy with it. The only thing is that this isn't a "true HD" set,the actual resolution is something like 853x1080,not 1920x1080. It's funny how they forget to mention that in the brochure, or correct me if I'm wrong?


I guess it doesn't matter now since they are phasing out CRT televisions anyway.


From what I've seen there are no CRT televisions large enough to display true 1080i.


----------



## samijubal

If it was higher resolution, it would just make SD material look worse. I would call it a pretty good middle for HD and SD. HD looks incredible without making SD look like crap. Look at something SD on a 1920x1080 LCD, it's pretty pathetic compared to the Sony.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I may be in a similar situation (Sony warranty vs. Circuit City protection plan.) I'm debating who to call first.



well, with me, the store cant do anything intill the tech guy calls and looks at it, and hes avoiding me for some moronic reason. He allready told me he wasnt going to look at it, so, idk what i can do now


----------



## oulooking2

Hi I,ve been reading the posts here for a few months deciding if I wanted to shell out the $ for a KD-34XBR970 I,ve loved the tv since I first seen them at cc. well my hitachi blew so I decided to but my dream tv . called everywhere in the twin cities and found the very last one. it was a display model with a build date of april 07 .for 519 $ got it home and there are steady lines running across it for top to bottom about 1 inch apart at a slight angle that get just a little wider at the bottom. called sony and a tech is going to come look at it .Doesn't sound good he thinks its the tube. I dont believe I can get a replacement. hope hes wrong when he gets here. I have it hooked up to local hd by otc and the piture is good . if you get close you can still see the lines .. any ideas what may be causing this ?


----------



## au revoir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If it was higher resolution, it would just make SD material look worse. I would call it a pretty good middle for HD and SD. HD looks incredible without making SD look like crap. Look at something SD on a 1920x1080 LCD, it's pretty pathetic compared to the Sony.



Agree completely w/what you say. After looking at the under $1000 LCD's at Best Buy this weekend, I'm VERY happy I picked this set.


I would really like to see one of the fine pitch 960's some day to see how they handle SD programs, which are still about 85% of what's on TV in my area. There must have been a reason why they stopped making the the SFP tubes a year before the "lower quality" 970's were finally phased out.


Since the production lines were all set up and running, why didn't they keep make SFP tubes for one more year and sell them for an extra $200 or $300? If they were THAT much better, you would thing there would be a market for such a TV, but Sony apparently thought otherwise.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oulooking2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi I,ve been reading the posts here for a few months deciding if I wanted to shell out the $ for a KD-34XBR970 I,ve loved the tv since I first seen them at cc. well my hitachi blew so I decided to but my dream tv . called everywhere in the twin cities and found the very last one. it was a display model with a build date of april 07 .for 519 $ got it home and there are steady lines running across it for top to bottom about 1 inch apart at a slight angle that get just a little wider at the bottom. called sony and a tech is going to come look at it .Doesn't sound good he thinks its the tube. I dont believe I can get a replacement. hope hes wrong when he gets here. I have it hooked up to local hd by otc and the piture is good . if you get close you can still see the lines .. any ideas what may be causing this ?



Did it exhibit the same problem on display in the store? I know it's hindsight, but it was a mistake to purchase it if you didnt examine it on display. Hopefully you can get it fixed or get out from under it, good luck.


----------



## SwiftSweeper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *au revoir* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would really like to see one of the fine pitch 960's some day to see how they handle SD programs, which are still about 85% of what's on TV in my area. There must have been a reason why they stopped making the the SFP tubes a year before the "lower quality" 970's were finally phased out.
> 
> 
> Since the production lines were all set up and running, why didn't they keep make SFP tubes for one more year and sell them for an extra $200 or $300? If they were THAT much better, you would thing there would be a market for such a TV, but Sony apparently thought otherwise.



I own both 970 and 960.


960 displays SD signal fine thanks to its DRC. As the matter of fact, DRC in 960 is more advanced than in 970 allowing for greater control over DRC and therefore, better overall PQ. Also, finer pitch of 960 gives smoother picture even for SD than 970.


I am guessing that xbr 960 cost of $2199 was a bit much considering screen size and technology that average consumer already consider outdated, so Sony introduced more budget friendly xbr 970 for $1199 while the company was shifting its focus away from CRT to more lucrative markets like LCDs.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Utahred1981* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I bought this TV back in April and for the most part I'm really happy with it. The only thing is that this isn't a "true HD" set,the actual resolution is something like 853x1080,not 1920x1080. It's funny how they forget to mention that in the brochure, or correct me if I'm wrong?
> 
> 
> I guess it doesn't matter now since they are phasing out CRT televisions anyway.
> 
> 
> From what I've seen there are no CRT televisions large enough to display true 1080i.



so you were happy with the tv till you heard it didn't have right numbers in the manual?


by the way, the starting price to get "true HD" on a sony LCD is $1800 and that's the bottom of the line sony 1920 x 1080 pixels


i was walking through circuit city today, rows and rows of LCD, what a blur fest


but look at all the space you save


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so you were happy with the tv till you heard it didn't have right numbers in the manual?
> 
> 
> by the way, the starting price to get "true HD" on a sony LCD is $1800 and that's the bottom of the line sony 1920 x 1080 pixels
> 
> 
> i was walking through circuit city today, rows and rows of LCD, what a blur fest
> 
> 
> but look at all the space you save



The only thing that utilizes "true" HD (1080p) is HD-movies. Cable programming nor gaming will ever be in 1080p, or not at least in the next decade. Although the new era of HD-gaming is slowly progressing, from what I've read it has a long way to go until it's in true 1080p format. So IMO, to pay the extra for a 1080p TV is worthless.


A buddy of mine just bought a new Samsung LCD and Tosh A2 HD player, and I will have to say, the HD movies look far better on my 970 than his Sammy.



Again, I still see NO reason to buy a "newer" TV in the next 5 years. I hope technology slows down a little bit, and this TV can serve me 7+ years. JMO..


----------



## au revoir

"I am guessing that xbr 960 cost of $2199 was a bit much . . . "


OK then that explains why Sony quit making them. I did not realize 960's were nearly twice the price of a 970.


----------



## otk

my point is that people get a hard on over the numbers


use your eyes. the 970 has mind blowing picture quality


if someone gave me a $5000 sony LCD for free, i would stick it in the family room, hook it up to a computer and run a photo slide show on it because that's all they are good for is freeze frame sharpness


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *au revoir* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "I am guessing that xbr 960 cost of $2199 was a bit much . . . "
> 
> 
> OK then that explains why Sony quit making them. I did not realize 960's were nearly twice the price of a 970.




But the 960's came out 5 years before the 970.. or something like that. When $2,000 was the going rate for a high-end CRT. Now that all the "new" technologies (ie. LCD/plasma) have come out, it seems like that's a lot of money.


I can't remember where I read it, but I do believe $2,000 was priced "right" for a top of the line CRT when they were released, when ever that was. And at that time, I think 34" was pretty big as well. Although my knowledge on the 960 is very limited.


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> my point is that people get a hard on over the numbers
> 
> 
> use your eyes. the 970 has mind blowing picture quality
> 
> 
> if someone gave me a $5000 sony LCD for free, i would stick it in the family room, hook it up to a computer and run a photo slide show on it because that's all they are good for is freeze frame sharpness




Shoot, I'd accept it, and sell it. I'm not letting a $5,000 piece of electronic collect dust. SOMEONE will put it to good use; just not me.










My 970 is perfect for my 12x10 room..


----------



## au revoir

I'm very satisfied as well with my 970. My only complaint is that my eyes get kind of dry and fatigued if I watch it for more than an hour or so at a time. But I'm looking into getting some back-lighting and hopefully that will help.


----------



## samijubal

I watch my Sony in the dark for hours without it bothering my eyes. I never leave a TV on any factory settings though. The first thing I do when I buy a TV is set all picture settings to my liking. My TV is in a 11'x10' bedroom, I'd call it about perfect for that size room too.


----------



## SwiftSweeper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UWisconsin97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But the 960's came out 5 years before the 970.. or something like that. When $2,000 was the going rate for a high-end CRT. Now that all the "new" technologies (ie. LCD/plasma) have come out, it seems like that's a lot of money.
> 
> 
> I can't remember where I read it, but I do believe $2,000 was priced "right" for a top of the line CRT when they were released, when ever that was. And at that time, I think 34" was pretty big as well. Although my knowledge on the 960 is very limited.



xbr960 came out 2 years before xbr 970.

Sony briefly produced xbr960N for about four months before introducing xbr 970, but I could not find Sony MRSP for xbr960N though.


----------



## SoCal-Phenom

Guys, two questions:


1. Does the XBR970 have a VGA input?


2. Does anyone use their XBR970 with an Xbox 360? If so, would you recommend the Microsoft stock component cables or the Monster component cables(18 bucks)?



Thanks.....


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yourbigpalal83* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well, with me, the store cant do anything intill the tech guy calls and looks at it, and hes avoiding me for some moronic reason. He allready told me he wasnt going to look at it, so, idk what i can do now



I finally called Sony and they agreed to in-home warranty service. Someone should be here Monday. I may have a special situation where they were much more likely to send someone out. Anyhow, they gave me a web address that I wanted you to be aware of.

www.sony.com/repair 


Just type in your model number, purchase date, and zip code. You will get a list of Sony repair places in your area that are qualified to deal with 34XBR970 issues. On that list you may see some places listed as GOLD SES centers. That means they are the highest rated on that list from Sony customers.


I don't know what kind of "tech guy" you're dealing with, but it certainly sounds like you could do better. And as always, be savvy with how you talk to customer service people. I'm sure you know how they like to be treated and what not to say to them. Customer service reps are fragile creatures, and they often have us by the balls, so to speak. Play your cards right. And good luck! Keep us posted.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

oh im very professional when im talking to them. I dont curse, i explane the situation, etc. and still they give me a hard time. I dont get it at all. Also i checked out your link (thanks alot) and the only guy that comes up is the same guy that refuses to take the case!


----------



## Yourbigpalal83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoCal-Phenom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Guys, two questions:
> 
> 
> 1. Does the XBR970 have a VGA input?
> 
> 
> 2. Does anyone use their XBR970 with an Xbox 360? If so, would you recommend the Microsoft stock component cables or the Monster component cables(18 bucks)?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.....




No unfortuntley this tv does not have a VGA imput. As for the xbox 360, the stock cables work fine! I see no need to go out and buy the monster cables!


----------



## rgalias

Does anybody know where i can buy a 970? (IN Iowa or clsoe by, maybe Chicago?)


Also, how is the lag or delay when playing xbox 360? I had bought a Sharp 32d43u, but there was a very slight delay. Would you say the 970 would be as responsive as a non hd tv? Or is there still the very slight delay like the LCDs?


----------



## samijubal

There's no delay in video on CRT TVs. There is some audio sync problems with digital TVs when using a seperate receiver, I guess because of the digital processing. Most decent receivers have an adjustable audio delay these days to sync audio and video. There's no sync problems when using the TV speakers.


----------



## rgalias

Alright, I just wish i could find a place to buy one!


----------



## lumstruck

OK, I like all the positive comments and size is not a problem but where to buy one of these discontinued models?? Anybody know of a mail-order or i-net source? Amazon has them for $1000 but any other places???

thanks!


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lumstruck* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, I like all the positive comments and size is not a problem but where to buy one of these discontinued models?? Anybody know of a mail-order or i-net source? Amazon has them for $1000 but any other places???
> 
> thanks!



First.. *Welcome to the Forums!!*




Second.. Check CC or BB. I would call all the stores within at least 50 miles. I went looking out 200 miles for the 960 but was unsuccessful.


They may/may-not have any more. I believe my local CC still has one or two left; at least they did two weeks ago.




-Nick


----------



## goldenear

I joined the club yesterday. Walked out with a floor model from a nearby BB for $425







. I almost felt bad paying for it, LOL.


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UWisconsin97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> First.. *Welcome to the Forums!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second.. Check CC or BB. I would call all the stores within at least 50 miles. I went looking out 200 miles for the 960 but was unsuccessful.
> 
> 
> They may/may-not have any more. I believe my local CC still has one or two left; at least they did two weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Nick



I certainly hope not! I asked my local CC to check their nation-wide database for a new 34XBR970 on July 17th, 2007, and they said not a single CC shop in the US had any left. Just display models and busted ones being sent back to Sony. So I bought the display model. I'm happy with it, but I would have prefered new, of course. Did they lie to me? Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## au revoir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lumstruck* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, I like all the positive comments and size is not a problem but where to buy one of these discontinued models?? Anybody know of a mail-order or i-net source? Amazon has them for $1000 but any other places???
> 
> thanks!



If you are in CA, Fresno CC had a couple left last week, plus the floor model. Fresno is right in the center of the state, so w/in driving distance of either LA, SF Bay area or Sacramento.


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I certainly hope not! I asked my local CC to check their nation-wide database for a new 34XBR970 on July 17th, 2007, and they said not a single CC shop in the US had any left. Just display models and busted ones being sent back to Sony. So I bought the display model. I'm happy with it, but I would have prefered new, of course. Did they lie to me? Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!



You hope not what?


Depends if the person who helped you out actually did what they said. Plus, I had no idea you could check every single store in the U.S. If you call around and do your homework, you can/will/likely find one new locally..


I did..




-Nick


----------



## au revoir

That line "We don't have any more in stock" if properly translated really means, "I don't feel like looking, so go away." It's probably the #1 most common response you'll get from any retail store employee, so never believe it when you hear it.


I was in the Fresno CA Circuit City store exactly one week ago and they still had two in stock. Call them up if you don't believe me.


----------



## lumstruck

Thanks for the "Welcome" to the board! I found a display at a Circuit City about 100 miles away from me they will sell for $540 so I guess I'll get it. They want $210 to deliver it so I guess it's road trip time!

Hope all my comments are positive after the purchase


----------



## ck100

Anybody have a copy of the word or excel file on what the service codes mean? I tried downloading the links in the Service Code thread but the links didn't work.


----------



## ck100

Can some of you post what calibrations you have in terms of the stuff on the service menu? I'm just curious as to what settings some of you have. Also any calibration tips would be nice to see.


----------



## rex king




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lumstruck* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the "Welcome" to the board! I found a display at a Circuit City about 100 miles away from me they will sell for $540 so I guess I'll get it. They want $210 to deliver it so I guess it's road trip time!
> 
> Hope all my comments are positive after the purchase



I'd bite the guy's hand off for $540. The local CC was offering their display for $800 without remote. I tried talking them down - no luck.


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lumstruck* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the "Welcome" to the board! I found a display at a Circuit City about 100 miles away from me they will sell for $540 so I guess I'll get it. They want $210 to deliver it so I guess it's road trip time!
> 
> Hope all my comments are positive after the purchase




The box is HUGE and heavy.. I have a luxury car, and there was no way the box was going to fit. I'd recommend getting a U-Haul pickup truck, or if you know anybody with a truck/suv or "wagon" type vehicle.


At the time of purchase, they had a special, nationwide that included free delivery. That's when I bought mine..


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ck100* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can some of you post what calibrations you have in terms of the stuff on the service menu? I'm just curious as to what settings some of you have. Also any calibration tips would be nice to see.




This varies so much by the individual TV. I could tell you my settings, but they likely won't suit your needs. I've seen some "extreme" differences in settings. As in users who have settings at the bottom end of the spectrum, and users who have the settings at the top of the spectrum..


It all depends. The best advice I can give you is pick up a Avia calibration disk. I bought mine brand new off eBay for like $17 shipped.





-Nick


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *au revoir* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That line "We don't have any more in stock" if properly translated really means, "I don't feel like looking, so go away." It's probably the #1 most common response you'll get from any retail store employee, so never believe it when you hear it.
> 
> 
> I was in the Fresno CA Circuit City store exactly one week ago and they still had two in stock. Call them up if you don't believe me.



I have no reason not to believe you. Why would you lie to me?










As for customer service these days, I realize it's in a horrible state. I am often shocked at how awful people are when it comes to helping others in the customer service industry. Communication is sooooo poor. People just don't listen...or just don't care. HOWEVER, I do like to give people the benefit of the doubt. You had to be there, but I truely believe the CC reps tried to help me. (I spoke to several people at different store locations in my city.) I rest easy knowing that even if they did tell me they found an unopened tv in Cali., they'd probably charge me a shipping fee to get it to my home town. Now as for that 3 year CC warranty I bought, I'm a bit skeptical. Sony seems to be treating me very well so far. I have 2 weeks left to get a refund on my extended CC warranty. I may very well do that.


And yes, I'm sure I could shop around and find an unopend XBR970 somewhere in my town, but I had to stick with Circuit City. I had a 24 months no interest promo thingy from them. It was an internet only offer, but I convinced the manager to let me use it in the store. See - they can be nice when they want to.







I'm just happy I finally got this tv!


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have no reason not to believe you. Why would you lie to me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for customer service these days, I realize it's in a horrible state. I am often shocked at how awful people are when it comes to helping others in the customer service industry. Communication is sooooo poor. People just don't listen...or just don't care. HOWEVER, I do like to give people the benefit of the doubt. You had to be there, but I truely believe the CC reps tried to help me. (I spoke to several people at different store locations in my city.) I rest easy knowing that even if they did tell me they found an unopened tv in Cali., they'd probably charge me a shipping fee to get it to my home town. Now as for that 3 year CC warranty I bought, I'm a bit skeptical. Sony seems to be treating me very well so far. I have 2 weeks left to get a refund on my extended CC warranty. I may very well do that.
> 
> 
> And yes, I'm sure I could shop around and find an unopend XBR970 somewhere in my town, but I had to stick with Circuit City. I had a 24 months no interest promo thingy from them. It was an internet only offer, but I convinced the manager to let me use it in the store. See - they can be nice when they want to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just happy I finally got this tv!



I hope you know that the Sony TV comes with a 2 year warranty. So essentially you paid $170 for a one year warranty!










My CC company generally extends all electronics warranty usually a year anyways. I have nothing to worry about.. thankfully.


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UWisconsin97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hope you know that the Sony TV comes with a 2 year warranty. So essentially you paid $170 for a one year warranty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My CC company generally extends all electronics warranty usually a year anyways. I have nothing to worry about.. thankfully.



Yeah, I'm fully aware of this. I paid about $100 for it. But it seemed to cover certain things that Sony didn't, like a power surge exploding my tv. The CC warranty seems more geared toward LCD, DLP, and Plasma owners however. I was also unsure how good Sony customer support would be, but so far I'm very pleased. I may get my $100 back. I can always extend my warranty through Sony after my 2 years are up.


----------



## ck100

Hi, Guys. I had a few questions:


1. Out of Vivid, Standard, Movie, and Pro, which one do you use for your TV and DVD viewing? Which is the best of the four in your opinion? I've been using Pro myself.


2. In terms of ClearEdge, should you have it on low, medium, or high? I have mine currently on Low.


3. Should you have the TV on Interlaced, Progressive, or CineMotion when watching DVD, HD, or standard definition on this TV? I have mine on CineMotion (3:2 pulldown) at the moment for TV, VCR, and DVD viewing.


4. What is this DRC-MF (Digital REality Creation Multifuntion Circuitry) and how does it work? From what I've seen about this TV it says this circuit in the TV can upgrade standard 480i signals to 480p or 960i for a near-high-definition-quality picture from standard video signals. How can I use this circuitry on the TV to upgrade picture signals for regular TV, VCR, and DVD?


5. Which color temperature is the best to use? Cool, Neutral, or Warm? I have mine on Neutral.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ck100* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, Guys. I had a few questions:
> 
> 
> 1. Out of Vivid, Standard, Movie, and Pro, which one do you use for your TV and DVD viewing? Which is the best of the four in your opinion? I've been using Pro myself.
> 
> 
> 2. In terms of ClearEdge, should you have it on low, medium, or high? I have mine currently on Low.
> 
> 
> 3. Should you have the TV on Interlaced, Progressive, or CineMotion when watching DVD, HD, or standard definition on this TV? I have mine on CineMotion (3:2 pulldown) at the moment for TV, VCR, and DVD viewing.
> 
> 
> 4. What is this DRC-MF (Digital REality Creation Multifuntion Circuitry) and how does it work? From what I've seen about this TV it says this circuit in the TV can upgrade standard 480i signals to 480p or 960i for a near-high-definition-quality picture from standard video signals. How can I use this circuitry on the TV to upgrade picture signals for regular TV, VCR, and DVD?
> 
> 
> 5. Which color temperature is the best to use? Cool, Neutral, or Warm? I have mine on Neutral.



I havent seen a radical difference between any of the DRC modes myself. Based on my experience, the quality and resolution of the input source will have a much greater effect on your picture than the DRC settings. As far as your other settings, the most honest answer is "whatever setting you prefer." Each person's set calibration and viewing environment (not to mention eyesight) is different.


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ck100* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, Guys. I had a few questions:
> 
> 
> 1. Out of Vivid, Standard, Movie, and Pro, which one do you use for your TV and DVD viewing? Which is the best of the four in your opinion? I've been using Pro myself.
> 
> 
> 2. In terms of ClearEdge, should you have it on low, medium, or high? I have mine currently on Low.
> 
> 
> 3. Should you have the TV on Interlaced, Progressive, or CineMotion when watching DVD, HD, or standard definition on this TV? I have mine on CineMotion (3:2 pulldown) at the moment for TV, VCR, and DVD viewing.
> 
> 
> 4. What is this DRC-MF (Digital REality Creation Multifuntion Circuitry) and how does it work? From what I've seen about this TV it says this circuit in the TV can upgrade standard 480i signals to 480p or 960i for a near-high-definition-quality picture from standard video signals. How can I use this circuitry on the TV to upgrade picture signals for regular TV, VCR, and DVD?
> 
> 
> 5. Which color temperature is the best to use? Cool, Neutral, or Warm? I have mine on Neutral.




Again, this ALL depends on your individual TV.


1. Pro


2. Medium; I can tell a difference on ESPN-HD. The MAIN channel I watch. I can also tell a difference when using the Avia calibration disk. The difference between High, Medium and Low is significant. If I'm watching movies, or other HD programming I usually change it to Low.


3. Cinemotion, but I haven't tried the others.


4. No idea..


5. Neutral. I use Warm from time to time as well..


*6. Color Axis: Monitor


----------



## au revoir

For my set I use Pro mode (vivid sucks) with the color and picture slightly below stock settings and the brightness slightly above. I also went into the service menu and worked on the geometry, overscan and convergence just a tad, trying leave things as is wherever possible. That's about it. Color decoder settings I messed with, but eventually went back to original settings.


I think I have done about all I can do at this point without making things worse. All in all I think they did a pretty good job of adjusting this set at the factory.


DRC does not seem to matter much, plus you can only use it on 480i signals (IIRC) so I pretty much ignore it.


----------



## samijubal

I mostly use standard and cool, but I've tweaked all 4 picture modes to my liking, always do with any new TV. Pro is terrible at factory settings to me, too much brightness not enough contrast. I can't get pro to look good at any user settings. All 4 modes have preset settings in the service menus beyond the preset user adjustable settings, the TVs biggest flaw to me. I watch in the dark though, most people probably don't.

Unless you've got a real low budget DVD player, you should be using progressive, not DRC.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

What ever you do, DONT BUY THIS TV FROM CIRCUIT CITY and get there "PROTECTION" plan, its completly worthless.


Get this, u guys know im fighting an uphill battle with them. The cable guy who was suppost to first come out, never showed up, and the 2th guy nows says i refused his service? WHAT THE [email protected]?


whats the point of calling for service if i am only to refuse the service!? does that make any sense what so ever?


true story: i call and arrange an appointment for the cable guy to service my tv due to the gemoetry issues, and within 5 minunts AA FOCUS tv calls me, to set up the appointment, and i tell them the problem, and turns out, My test patterns MUST be wrong, and all tvs have that, live with it, and he wont service it!


SO, i tell circuit city, and they call him, and he says I REFUSED service! WHAT THE HELL? He refuses to do his job, then blames it on me? and i gota be out of any benifits of my contract?


give me a friggen break


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yourbigpalal83* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What ever you do, DONT BUY THIS TV FROM CIRCUIT CITY and get there "PROTECTION" plan, its completly worthless.
> 
> 
> Get this, u guys know im fighting an uphill battle with them. The cable guy who was suppost to first come out, never showed up, and the 2th guy nows says i refused his service? WHAT THE [email protected]?
> 
> 
> whats the point of calling for service if i am only to refuse the service!? does that make any sense what so ever?
> 
> 
> true story: i call and arrange an appointment for the cable guy to service my tv due to the gemoetry issues, and within 5 minunts AA FOCUS tv calls me, to set up the appointment, and i tell them the problem, and turns out, My test patterns MUST be wrong, and all tvs have that, live with it, and he wont service it!
> 
> 
> SO, i tell circuit city, and they call him, and he says I REFUSED service! WHAT THE HELL? He refuses to do his job, then blames it on me? and i gota be out of any benifits of my contract?
> 
> 
> give me a friggen break



You called the cable guy to fix your TV?


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

no. thats not what i ment, i ment the tech guy. i just call him in my mind, the cable guy, ya know, as a force of habit


----------



## samijubal

Try going through Sony. It'll probably be the same guy, but at least you can try to deal with another company.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

no, sony wont even touch it. i allready called them. said that problem isnt covered under there warentee.


----------



## rudebeggar

im on my second 970 .. i have the same defect (sagging on the left side of screen) i have the oppertunity to buy a new 960...should i return the 970 and go for hte 960(new but no warranty)..or get a tech to fix my 970(under warranty) also the 960 will be around half the price....


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudebeggar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> im on my second 970 .. i have the same defect (sagging on the left side of screen) i have the oppertunity to buy a new 960...should i return the 970 and go for hte 960(new but no warranty)..or get a tech to fix my 970(under warranty) also the 960 will be around half the price....




So the 960 is new, but no warranty?


How much are you getting the 960 for? What are you going to do with the 970 then?


----------



## rudebeggar

i am still under the 1 month on the 970....(i couldnt fix the problem in sevice menu,must be magnetic)so i can get a full refund...Paid 700$ for the 970...can get the 960 for400 to 500


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudebeggar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i am still under the 1 month on the 970....(i couldnt fix the problem in sevice menu,must be magnetic)so i can get a full refund...Paid 700$ for the 970...can get the 960 for400 to 500



You can get a NEW 960 for $400?


I was willing to pay upwards of $1,500 for a brand new one.. I've seen a store online have a few for $1,800ish..


With the low price, it may be used, and likely is. If not, you're one lucky person..


----------



## rudebeggar

do you want to buy my 970...lol


----------



## rudebeggar

is the 960 a better tv...ive heard about some anti glare coating concearns


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudebeggar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> do you want to buy my 970...lol




No thanks. My 970 is fine..


Yes, the 960 is overall a better TV. It has a higher resolution, SFP, better sounding speakers & includes a sub (built in the TV) etc.


----------



## rudebeggar

any idea how to get rid of the bowing on the leftside of screen...most noticeable while watching 2:35 movies letterbox...i would really like to keep it...being stuck with a 960 and a 970 isnt that bad for me


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudebeggar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> any idea how to get rid of the bowing on the leftside of screen...most noticeable while watching 2:35 movies letterbox...i would really like to keep it...being stuck with a 960 and a 970 isnt that bad for me



No idea.. I'm not one to tinker with my service menu, so I'll pay to have ISF calibration and get everything done at the same time..


Others will chime in and maybe they can help you out.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

forget this crap, im going back to an LCD!


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yourbigpalal83* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> forget this crap, im going back to an LCD!




Good luck, and don't buy a Sony LCD!


----------



## samijubal

I've gone through over half a dozen widescreen CRT TVs, every one of them sloped down a little on the upper left side. I think it's just the way they are.

Give me that little of sloping down over an LCD any day. LCDs don't look good at any price to me.


----------



## rudebeggar

Sami...have all those CRT's been xbr970 or 960...and did you ever try to get them fixed..and if you did,was the problem fixed... ive had 2 970's both do it..you are right though...the picture is better than LCD...


----------



## SurfingMatt27

If any of you are looking for an 34XBR970 and are looking for an alternative the 34HS420 is the same tv actually it's just the previous model but it's a lot more reliable than the XBR970's.


The only real difference is cosmetic color, (it's silver), Lacks individual input memory, and lacks HD and digital tuners, but if you have a cable box it really doesn't matter, and the menu layout is different.


I've had my sony 34HS420 for over 4 years now and never had i had a single issue..


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudebeggar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sami...have all those CRT's been xbr970 or 960...and did you ever try to get them fixed..and if you did,was the problem fixed... ive had 2 970's both do it..you are right though...the picture is better than LCD...



3 of them were the 970 and the others were the 30" Sanyo they used to sell at Walmart. The 970 I have now only slopes down slightly. There's no way I'd let someone else touch my TV over that little bit of sloping. Unless you get someone that really knows what they are doing, I don't think there's too many of those people out there, it could get far worse. I'm not willing to take that chance. I only see it on 2.35:1 movies if I look for it. I'm not like most people on here, I usually zoom 2.35:1 movies to full screen with my player anyway.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

ya know, im all for getting it fixed, and i really would want it fixed, but, the crap ive had to go though just to get it fixed, makes me question if the whole dam thing is really worth it


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yourbigpalal83* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ya know, im all for getting it fixed, and i really would want it fixed, but, the crap ive had to go though just to get it fixed, makes me question if the whole dam thing is really worth it



I'm not going to question whether or not you've called, but I've heard quite a few people here get their sets fixed by a Sony technician in-house and a few times, "Firedog" or a CC technician.


It seems you're the only one with a problem, and it seems you're giving up rather easy, but I may be wrong.



When I have a problem with anything, I call and call or visit and visit and set up appointments for fixing etc. until I am happy. Again, it "seems" you're giving in rather easy..



I'd ask to speak to someone else, a supervisor maybe, another technician, talk to CC etc. etc. I don't know what's all involved in fixing a TV, because either it was minor, and I went searching online how to fix it, or I called the company who manufactured the product. I've never had any problems..


Is there a Sony store near you? If so, I'd go give them a visit and see if you cannot get a different result. It's always easier to get things you want in person, not over the phone.



What's the problem you're dealing with?


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yourbigpalal83* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ya know, im all for getting it fixed, and i really would want it fixed, but, the crap ive had to go though just to get it fixed, makes me question if the whole dam thing is really worth it




wow, you really do have bad luck with tv's

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post9189589


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

yea i know. Idk why. Im on my 3th xbox 360 too? there must be some strange maganatic field or somthing in my room,


----------



## fivestarav

Guys,


I've been reading about the PS3's new upscaling capability for DVDs and older games. Apparently it boots them up to 1080p with no way to change it. What's my XBR970 gonna do if it receives a 1080p signal? I'm confused.


----------



## samijubal

That 1080p would only be through HDMI. You could always use components.


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That 1080p would only be through HDMI. You could always use components.



May plan was to use the lonely HDMI port when I got a PS3. All my component inputs are taken up, and I don't wanna spend extra on a switcher right now.


Anyone use a PS3 for upscaling DVDs on this tv? Tell me about it please.


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> 
> I've been reading about the PS3's new upscaling capability for DVDs and older games. Apparently it boots them up to 1080p with no way to change it. What's my XBR970 gonna do if it receives a 1080p signal? I'm confused.




Yes there is. Download the new update(s) and you should be set.


Under display options, you can select 480p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p.



Select either 720p or 1080i. Although the PS3 does a better job at 720p than 1080i. FYI I run my PS3 on 720p even though the TV is 1080i.




P.S. Post 400


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> May plan was to use the lonely HDMI port when I got a PS3. All my component inputs are taken up, and I don't wanna spend extra on a switcher right now.
> 
> 
> Anyone use a PS3 for upscaling DVDs on this tv? Tell me about it please.




It's not to shabby believe it or not. I use BR disk for HD, but I have tried a few SD-DVD's and they didn't look bad. I wouldn't buy an up-scaling DVD player either. The PS3's upscaling features are good enough.



After seeing BR, I won't ever go back to SD-DVD's..












What are you waiting for!? Go out and grab one of those PS3's!


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yourbigpalal83* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yea i know. Idk why. Im on my 3th xbox 360 too?



I'm pretty sure _that's_ normal.


----------



## au revoir

I run my Sony upscaling DVD player to my XBR970 over HDMI. The DVD player's resolution is set at 1080p.


I'm not saying my XBR970 is actually displaying 1080p (I'm not sure what it's actually displaying) but it does accept the signal, and it does look different than when I set the DVD player to display 1080i.


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *au revoir* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I run my Sony upscaling DVD player to my XBR970 over HDMI. The DVD player's resolution is set at 1080p.
> 
> 
> I'm not saying my XBR970 is actually displaying 1080p (I'm not sure what it's actually displaying) but it does accept the signal, and it does look different than when I set the DVD player to display 1080i.




Hmm... that's odd.


When I tried 1080p on anything; Xbox 360, PS3, upscaling DVD player, I ALWAYS get a black screen, and then it switches over from that back to what it was originally set.


Our TV's aren't 1080p, so I'm kind of confused why you are seeing anything to begin with.


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *au revoir* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I run my Sony upscaling DVD player to my XBR970 over HDMI. The DVD player's resolution is set at 1080p.
> 
> 
> I'm not saying my XBR970 is actually displaying 1080p (I'm not sure what it's actually displaying) but it does accept the signal, and it does look different than when I set the DVD player to display 1080i.



Hmmmm....


When you hit "display" on your tv remote, what is it telling you the tv is receiving?


And you're saying upscaled dvds on the PS3 look better when the PS3 is set to output 1080p rather than 1080i, yes? See, this is what's confusing me. I read something that makes me think the PS3 will only upscale to 1080p, so if you set the PS3 to output 1080i, you're not getting the upscaling.


Hell, I don't care how it's done, I just wanna make sure the PS3 will make my original dvds look kick-ass. The tv probably does a good job at dumbing down a 1080p signal. I want these two Sony products to play nicely together.


----------



## au revoir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....
> 
> 
> When you hit "display" on your tv remote, what is it telling you the tv is receiving?



It says 1080i.


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *au revoir* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It says 1080i.



So the XBR970 safely dumbs down a 1080p signal to 1080i. Cool. Crisis averted. Thanks!


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So the XBR970 safely dumbs down a 1080p signal to 1080i. Cool. Crisis averted. Thanks!




I don't understand where you're getting this "down scaling 1080p" from..


You have the option to select 480i, 720p, 1080i or 1080p.



None of the games are created in 1080p, so everything is being up converted anyways.


----------



## G-Bull

au revior, that is truly strange. As far as I know, the TV can't even accept a 1080p signal over HDMI.


According to my user manual, under specifications, HDMI IN accepts 1080i, 720p, 480p, 480i.


It's quite surprising that your TV can even accept a 1080p signal. Are you certain that your DVD player is outputting 1080p? If so, then I wonder if maybe Sony made a change to the XBR970 firmware or something, allowing it to accept 1080p over HDMI now. When was your 970 manufactured? I wonder if they could even do that with just the firmware...


----------



## caliwillbemine

Ummm, i'm experiencing some SERIOUS bowing right now, just wondering if horizontal hangover of 1 inch on each side of my stand could be the culprit....


----------



## lovealego

Hey folks, this thread is super long and searches on Blu-Ray didn't lead to anything revealing. I am curious as to how Blu-Ray looks on this set compared to dvd. Is it a dramatic difference? I am interested in getting a BD player since the software is starting to look good. I would eventually put the player on my projector, but i actually do more viewing on this sony set.


Can you give particular title names and differences from Std dvd?


BD looks great on the big tvs, but I wondered what the difference was on 34"



Also,

I long ago calibrated my tv the best i could, But could never get rid of a red vertical shift in my lower left quadrant of the screen. Horizontal lens shift is covered in the service manual, but nothing about vertical shift. It makes my lower left corner not as sharp as the rest of the tv. I have contemplated calling Circuit City, but i have a feeling that would not lead very far. Anyone else battle this? Fixed it?


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovealego* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey folks, this thread is super long and searches on Blu-Ray didn't lead to anything revealing. I am curious as to how Blu-Ray looks on this set compared to dvd. Is it a dramatic difference? I am interested in getting a BD player since the software is starting to look good. I would eventually put the player on my projector, but i actually do more viewing on this sony set.
> 
> 
> Can you give particular title names and differences from Std dvd?
> 
> 
> BD looks great on the big tvs, but I wondered what the difference was on 34"
> 
> 
> 
> Also,
> 
> I long ago calibrated my tv the best i could, But could never get rid of a red vertical shift in my lower left quadrant of the screen. Horizontal lens shift is covered in the service manual, but nothing about vertical shift. It makes my lower left corner not as sharp as the rest of the tv. I have contemplated calling Circuit City, but i have a feeling that would not lead very far. Anyone else battle this? Fixed it?




BR on this set is just stunning. Nothing more..


I can just tell you that the video quality in unmatched and even the audio through the TV sounds a little better. (Working on a very nice HT)


The difference, IMO is worth everything. "I" can personally differentiate a SD-DVD to a BR disk in a heart beat. To me, it's like night and day, and I cannot believe I waited so long.











To help you on the next paragraph, I cannot. I am very sure someone will chime in and help you out. Or PM GlenC. He's a very helpful and informative member who has calibrated a few 970's..





-Nick


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

Oh, blue ray is simply amazing. Shame i only currently got one blue ray movie, stealth, which looks quite impressive, but, that will soon chance, as i got 300 on blue ray coming soon from amazon.com, and i cant wait to get that bad boy cranking!


Also, some more good news. I manage to get the cable guy to come out and adjust the tv, and he should be here this upcomming monday. Honestly if he can fix these geometry issues, ill be happy, if not, then i guess i got no choice but to replace it with the sharp 32 inch 1080p 10,000:1 contrast set! Eather way, i figure i win in the long run. And, my xbox should be returned to me from microsoft by next week, so, even that looks good


And i stand a decent shot at getting a job at my local library as a clerk, and durring the interview today, they were impressed that i had some tv and computer skills, so, hope things work out for the best! Plus, first paycheck or 2, i hope to have enough to purchase the HD add on for the xbox 360, that way the entire setup is complete. Maby within a year or so i might change out my entry level sony recever for one with more umph! But, at the moment, i dont see the need! Once i have everything all set up and going, (just need the xbox back, the HD add on, and the new ps3 camera and i should be set for atleast a few years) ill finally be happy!





Right now, i just feel, im so close to acheving goals ive set for myself, and its outa my hands at this point, here's hoping for the best, and bracing for the worst


----------



## au revoir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-Bull* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> au revior, that is truly strange. As far as I know, the TV can't even accept a 1080p signal over HDMI.
> 
> 
> According to my user manual, under specifications, HDMI IN accepts 1080i, 720p, 480p, 480i.
> 
> 
> It's quite surprising that your TV can even accept a 1080p signal. Are you certain that your DVD player is outputting 1080p? If so, then I wonder if maybe Sony made a change to the XBR970 firmware or something, allowing it to accept 1080p over HDMI now. When was your 970 manufactured? I wonder if they could even do that with just the firmware...



Upscaling DVD player is Sony DVP-NS77H. The setting I have it on is 1080p Auto, so it may be "automatically" switching to 1080i.


I'm not sure exactly what's going on, but there is a noticeable difference from 1080i, so I don't *think* it's just going to 1080i, but I have no idea what it really is doing, and would not even venture a guess, because someone here is sure to call me on it, and then I will get into a huge argument and I really don't feel like arguing today.


My XBR970 is from probably the last month they were made, April 2007.


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *au revoir* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Upscaling DVD player is Sony DVP-NS77H. The setting I have it on is 1080p Auto, so it may be "automatically" switching to 1080i.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure exactly what's going on, but there is a noticeable difference from 1080i, so I don't *think* it's just going to 1080i, but I have no idea what it really is doing, and would not even venture a guess, because someone here is sure to call me on it, and then I will get into a huge argument and I really don't feel like arguing today.
> 
> 
> My XBR970 is from probably the last month they were made, April 2007.



Well , when you pop in a DVD, hit the Display button on the TV remote..


What does it say?



I want to say they were last made in March of 07, but if your tag says so, you are of the few. I have not yet seen a 970 made in April.


If you could, could you snap a photo of the tag on the back?





Thanks,



-Nick


----------



## caliwillbemine

Still wondering if you guys think my bowing issue could be cause be the fact that my tv hangs over 1 inch horizontally on each side of my stand....


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caliwillbemine* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Still wondering if you guys think my bowing issue could be cause be the fact that my tv hangs over 1 inch horizontally on each side of my stand....




Nope, mine does as well. For the moment, at least.



Will be picking up this stand sometime in the following weeks.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=3601507


----------



## gbmannc

Im thinking about buying the 970 from circuit city for 700. My other option would to spend alittle more and buy a decent lcd. I guess my biggest concern would be the screen size which is on the small size. Id be using it for gaming on a 360 and dvds mostly.


----------



## chaz01

Envious ex-owner here...


had to go with a 42" Hitachi plasma after my 970 was defective and couldn't find another last spring. Miss the superior PQ. anyway, my 360 looked awesome on the set as did the HD DVD add on. these sets rock!


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chaz01* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Envious ex-owner here...
> 
> 
> had to go with a 42" Hitachi plasma after my 970 was defective and couldn't find another last spring. Miss the superior PQ. anyway, my 360 looked awesome on the set as did the HD DVD add on. these sets rock!



You guys are freaking me out here. In this day and age, how can this tv NOT be fixed if it's defective? Parts can be replaced, and magnets can be used to alter geometry if the service menu proves to be too limited, right? Is it a money/time issue where you'd rather exchange it with another tv brand/model instead? I'm confused. I only ask because I have a tech guy coming to see me on Monday, and the last thing I wanna hear him say is "there's nothing I can do."


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You guys are freaking me out here. In this day and age, how can this tv NOT be fixed if it's defective? Parts can be replaced, and magnets can be used to alter geometry if the service menu proves to be too limited, right? Is it a money/time issue where you'd rather exchange it with another tv brand/model instead? I'm confused. I only ask because I have a tech guy coming to see me on Monday, and the last thing I wanna hear him say is "there's nothing I can do."



1. Parts are harder to come by because they discontinued CRT's.


2. There's less people who DO work on them, and even less who still know how.



Luckily, I have a very well known ISF calibrator in my area, who still works on CRT's, thankfully, and I can't wait for him to drop by and work on my 970.


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UWisconsin97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1. Parts are harder to come by because they discontinued CRT's.
> 
> 
> 2. There's less people who DO work on them, and even less who still know how.
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily, I have a very well known ISF calibrator in my area, who still works on CRT's, thankfully, and I can't wait for him to drop by and work on my 970.



Ok.


And it's my understanding that magnet work and geometry adjustments are separate from ISF calibration work. Is this true? They are more experts with color, contrast, and convergence, yes?


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok.
> 
> 
> And it's my understanding that magnet work and geometry adjustments are separate from ISF calibration work. Is this true? They are more experts with color, contrast, and convergence, yes?



Can be. Some do magnet work, but 9 times out of 10 they do not.


I'll let GlenC chime in on this, because I'm not totally sure..


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UWisconsin97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1. Parts are harder to come by because they discontinued CRT's.



Parts can surely still be found for a TV that was only discontinued a few months ago. I was talking to a Sony rep a couple of months ago about getting the 970 repaired if something went wrong, he said there are plenty of parts, he said they still have Beta parts.


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Parts can surely still be found for a TV that was only discontinued a few months ago. I was talking to a Sony rep a couple of months ago about getting the 970 repaired if something went wrong, he said there are plenty of parts, he said they still have Beta parts.



They sure will be harder to get. It's not like this TV was produced in the hundreds.. I'm sure parts are available, but not readily available on hand anymore. Since there's only 3 technologies out, and CRT is finally done, none of the repair men will have CRT parts, since their chances of coming by a CRT are becoming slimmer and slimmer.


Just logical thinking, not sure if this is right, but sure makes sense to me.


----------



## chaz01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You guys are freaking me out here. In this day and age, how can this tv NOT be fixed if it's defective? Parts can be replaced, and magnets can be used to alter geometry if the service menu proves to be too limited, right? Is it a money/time issue where you'd rather exchange it with another tv brand/model instead? I'm confused. I only ask because I have a tech guy coming to see me on Monday, and the last thing I wanna hear him say is "there's nothing I can do."



Well, in my case, the TV had sporadic purple corner syndrome and repair was giving me the runaround just prior to 30 day exchange window closing. So.....back it went *sigh*


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UWisconsin97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They sure will be harder to get. It's not like this TV was produced in the hundreds.. I'm sure parts are available, but not readily available on hand anymore. Since there's only 3 technologies out, and CRT is finally done, none of the repair men will have CRT parts, since their chances of coming by a CRT are becoming slimmer and slimmer.
> 
> 
> Just logical thinking, not sure if this is right, but sure makes sense to me.



Sooo...not sure if it's right, but you'll keep saying it anyway? "







"


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sooo...not sure if it's right, but you'll keep saying it anyway? "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "




Keep saying... what? "







"


----------



## samijubal

I've worked on electronics for a long time. Parts for major brands can be found long after the model isn't produced anymore in most cases. I wouldn't worry much about it. Sony charges a lot for their parts, they will more than likely have parts for the 970 for a few years to come. If a repairman says he can't get parts, it probably translates to he doesn't want to fix a 200 pound TV. I just bought a new igniter for a 40 year old dryer that they quit making the part for 15 years ago.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just bought a new igniter for a 40 year old dryer that they quit making the part for 15 years ago.



was it a maytag ?


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> was it a maytag ?



Whirlpool


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

if he says theres nothing i can do, hes full of it! so dont take that for an awnser. i to got a service guy coming this monday, and im going to tell him (he allready refused once just to look at it on the phone) "hey chief, one of two things are happing here today. Your fixing this thing up to MY specifications, or your singing off on a replacement, its that simple. eather way your getting paid!


I also got a legal paper from circuit city about a lawsuit agenst them, how they are failing to live up to there protection plan, and ill even show it, saying ill put in a clame agenst him (for refusing to look at the tv in the first place) and circuit city if i dont get what i want, and what i paid for.


----------



## rudebeggar

HELP!!!!!!


i went into service mode....and the grid pattern wont go away when i turn my tv back on....picture is there for a few seconds then it goes back to grid....


----------



## au revoir

Turn it off in PATN before you save your settings. You must have saved your settings with the grid still on.


----------



## rudebeggar

thanx....this is my 3rd 970.....not perfect but better than the last two.....paid 699 for the last 1 ...full refund(30 day)...got this 1 for $430...good deal


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudebeggar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thanx....this is my 3rd 970.....not perfect but better than the last two.....paid 699 for the last 1 ...full refund(30 day)...got this 1 for $430...good deal





VERY nice!!


----------



## samijubal

$430, killer deal. If I could find one for that price I'd buy another one. It looks like the 970 will be the last decent TV made. SED is stuck in court battles for the foreseeable future and LCD and plasma just don't do it for me. There's some open box 970s at CC for $569, not that great a deal when I paid $599 with free shipping for the one I have. They are probably the 2 I returned with problems.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

Well, tomarow the service guy is suppost to show up for repairs. I doubt he's going to do much of anything, but if he cant fix it, then he has to, via the terms of my contract, replace it


----------



## willy368

I missed the boat as far as getting this set as the XBR970 dosn't have "fine pitch" crt. Does anybody have a clue to where I can get one? I'll take one in any condition(as long as crt-ok), as brother in repair business. I've been searching the net but no luck. I live in the New England area.


As far as repairs go, my brother told me that these sets will be repairable for some length of time, as long as tech is qualified to do so-not easy sets to troubleshoot.


Thanks for any leads..........Willy


----------



## samijubal

They still have some open box 970s at CC where I am in Utah. There must be others somewhere.


----------



## willy368

I am looking for the XBR960, which is probably a 2005 model. Are the XS955 series older? They use same CRT -less bells and whistles.


I guess its going to take some detective work to find one!


----------



## gr33dy

Willy368, you're not going to have any luck finding a 960/955 new-in-box. Best Buy and other retail chains may have either of these sets used ("open-box"), but I wouldn't waste your time checking them out. Generally, they have them priced way too high and the sets are in terrible condition (YMMV). I would suggest checking Craigslist for anyone selling one locally.


----------



## lornwight

edit


----------



## midasxl4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nx211* /forum/post/0
> 
> *update*:
> 
> For those reading this thread in the future. Several posts by the individual in discussion *have now been deleted*. The comment that *currently follows* this post *was originally in response to that individuals attempt at justification*, *and now, subsequently deleted post*.



I'm a newcomer and would be interested in an objective opinion about the 970 - especially compared to the 960. I have an opportunity locally to purchase a 970 NIB at a good price, but being a budding videophile, I don't want to be dissatisfied with it (or _myself_) when a good deal on a well-cared-for 960 comes around. Would someone mind briefly summarizing those deleted remarks? I'd appreciate the input.


CPJ


----------



## WJonathan

What the heck happened here?


----------



## fivestarav

I have a question for all you "old school" gamers who own this tv.


Since the XBR970 is a widescreen tv, I've set all my gaming consoles (Xbox, Wii, PS2) to display in widescreen. Is that gonna mess up how my game looks if I choose to play a game in 4:3? In other words, if I know I prefer to play a certain game in 4:3, would it be best to set my game console to 4:3, or will the XBR970 handle all the geomety no matter what my console setting? I ask because I could swear that my 4:3 game characters look a bit too long and skinny when I play now - not like I remember them. I will experiment more when I get home, but I wanted to ask ya'llzez opinion.


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midasxl4* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm a newcomer and would be interested in an objective opinion about the 970 - especially compared to the 960. I have an opportunity locally to purchase a 970 NIB at a good price, but being a budding videophile, I don't want to be dissatisfied with it (or _myself_) when a good deal on a well-cared-for 960 comes around. Would someone mind briefly summarizing those deleted remarks? I'd appreciate the input.
> 
> 
> CPJ




It's very, VERY unlikely you're even going to find a used 960. With that said, I'd easily recommend the 970. There's not a 1080p LCD that can touch the overall PQ the 970 produces.


----------



## midasxl4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UWisconsin97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's very, VERY unlikely you're even going to find a used 960. With that said, I'd easily recommend the 970. There's not a 1080p LCD that can touch the overall PQ the 970 produces.



Thanks for your vote of confidence, but that doesn't answer the question... I'd like to know Glen said about it.


Additionally, it's not that hard for me. I'm now working in the industry and come across someone upgrading from a 960 to a different technology every once in a while.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midasxl4* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for your vote of confidence, but that doesn't answer the question... I'd like to know Glen said about it.
> 
> 
> Additionally, it's not that hard for me. I'm now working in the industry and come across someone upgrading from a 960 to a different technology every once in a while.



Whoa, now, re-read your own post...you didnt specifically say you only wanted to know Glen's opinion.


As best I remember, he praised the true 1080x1440 resolution of the set. But, as most higher-resolution CRTs, it tends to be darker than the 970. While it has more features (and inputs) it tends to suffer from more piddling problems like individual board failures. So, higher quality picture but lower average reliability than the 970.


I doubt anyone saved a cache of his deleted comments or remembers them verbatim, but you could try searching the 960 thread for more input.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a question for all you "old school" gamers who own this tv.
> 
> 
> Since the XBR970 is a widescreen tv, I've set all my gaming consoles (Xbox, Wii, PS2) to display in widescreen. Is that gonna mess up how my game looks if I choose to play a game in 4:3? In other words, if I know I prefer to play a certain game in 4:3, would it be best to set my game console to 4:3, or will the XBR970 handle all the geomety no matter what my console setting? I ask because I could swear that my 4:3 game characters look a bit too long and skinny when I play now - not like I remember them. I will experiment more when I get home, but I wanted to ask ya'llzez opinion.



I can only answer for the Xbox, but I've done a LOT of experimenting with it. I have my screen size setting on the 970 at:


Full

On

Normal


Try this, coupled with your current Widescreen setting on your Xbox and see if the TV does a good job at displaying widescreen and 4:3 games correctly. I've discovered a bunch of Xbox games that are programmed in widescreen, even though they dont say so on the game cases.


As best I can surmise, there is some code in each game disc that tells the Xbox console what aspect ratios and resolutions are available for that game. With all resolutions plus Widescreen selected "on", the console then reads the disc code and selects the highest available option and outputs that to the TV.


Now a question for _you_...have you noticed Xbox games look AWFUL when outputted at 480p? For some reason they look horrible on my 970, with jagged lines and poor definition. If i turn 480p off, the same games look great in 480i. No amount of fiddling with the TV makes them nice in progressive for some reason. 720p games look awesome though.


----------



## midasxl4

Hmmm...


Thanks for the additional info. I'm not concerned about the whites - I care about the blacks (and resolution). Even a 20% reduction in total luminance isn't as large a difference when it comes to perceived brightness. The possible lack of reliability is notable - I'll have to thoroughly weigh both sides. I've heard mostly good thoughts from those of us who are users, but haven't seen a whole lot from the pros. I've been through most of this thread, but not with a fine-toothed comb yet. I'll keep looking.


Your opening comment shows that you like to start arguments by victimizing yourself to another individual's purported 'hostility.' I had just thanked the individual who responded to me, even though my question wasn't answered. If I'm thanking someone, there is no hostility. That's why I have already thanked you as well - to show that I'm not being hostile. Most people on BBs have the same problem - you read what others write about as well as you listen to what others speak. It really is a disappointing and bleak portrayal of the current state of intellectual affairs.


I started by quoting nx who mentioned a deleted post. I then asked if someone could 'repost' some of those original comments from the deleted item. The deleted item mentioned by nx was, in fact, written by GlenC. Thus, I *was* asking about GlenC's post which I have not had the opportunity to read. _So, again, would someone be so kind as to summarily describe GlenC's deleted comments (without starting a fire)?_ Glen? nx? anyone?


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midasxl4* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the additional info. I'm not concerned about the whites - I care about the blacks (and resolution). Even a 20% reduction in total luminance isn't as large a difference when it comes to perceived brightness. The possible lack of reliability is notable - I'll have to thoroughly weigh both sides. I've heard mostly good thoughts from those of us who are users, but haven't seen a whole lot from the pros. I've been through most of this thread, but not with a fine-toothed comb yet. I'll keep looking.
> 
> 
> Your opening comment shows that you like to start arguments by victimizing yourself to another individual's purported 'hostility.' I had just thanked the individual who responded to me, even though my question wasn't answered. If I'm thanking someone, there is no hostility. That's why I have already thanked you as well - to show that I'm not being hostile. Most people on BBs have the same problem - you read what others write about as well as you listen to what others speak. It really is a disappointing and bleak portrayal of the current state of intellectual affairs.
> 
> 
> I started by quoting nx who mentioned a deleted post. I then asked if someone could 'repost' some of those original comments from the deleted item. The deleted item mentioned by nx was, in fact, written by GlenC. Thus, I *was* asking about GlenC's post which I have not had the opportunity to read. _So, again, would someone be so kind as to summarily describe GlenC's deleted comments (without starting a fire)?_ Glen? nx? anyone?



Why not just contact Glen? Second, why not go do some searching on the 960 forum, and ask some questions over there.


There's a few users, who I don't recall of the top of my head who own BOTH the 960 and 970 who could further help you out.


----------



## au revoir

Here's a suggestion, why don't you PM your questions directly to GlenC? You two seem to have a great deal in common, and should get along quite well.










EDIT: Oops, you beat me to the punch, UWisconsin97. Great minds think alike, eh?


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *au revoir* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's a suggestion, why don't you PM your questions directly to GlenC? You two seem to have a great deal in common, and should get along quite well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oops, you beat me to the punch, UWisconsin97. Great minds think alike, eh?




ROFL!







Too funny man..


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midasxl4* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the additional info. I'm not concerned about the whites - I care about the blacks (and resolution). Even a 20% reduction in total luminance isn't as large a difference when it comes to perceived brightness. The possible lack of reliability is notable - I'll have to thoroughly weigh both sides. I've heard mostly good thoughts from those of us who are users, but haven't seen a whole lot from the pros. I've been through most of this thread, but not with a fine-toothed comb yet. I'll keep looking.
> 
> 
> Your opening comment shows that you like to start arguments by victimizing yourself to another individual's purported 'hostility.' I had just thanked the individual who responded to me, even though my question wasn't answered. If I'm thanking someone, there is no hostility. That's why I have already thanked you as well - to show that I'm not being hostile. Most people on BBs have the same problem - you read what others write about as well as you listen to what others speak. It really is a disappointing and bleak portrayal of the current state of intellectual affairs.
> 
> 
> I started by quoting nx who mentioned a deleted post. I then asked if someone could 'repost' some of those original comments from the deleted item. The deleted item mentioned by nx was, in fact, written by GlenC. Thus, I *was* asking about GlenC's post which I have not had the opportunity to read. _So, again, would someone be so kind as to summarily describe GlenC's deleted comments (without starting a fire)?_ Glen? nx? anyone?



"start arguments"..."victimizing yourself"..."state of intellectual affairs"...giggle giggle.


How about you search for your own answers? None of us Neanderthals can possibly satisfy your lofty expectations of "intellectual affairs."


Prick. (Now _that's_ hostility).


----------



## au revoir

I was wondering if anyone else experiences a "hum" coming from inside of their their 970's cabinet?


I first noticed it when listening through headphones. It sounded just like the kind of hum the old 1960's TV's used to make. So I unplugged the set for a half-hour. When I plugged it back in, the set powered on automatically, and the hum was gone. About a week later the sound came back again, but leaving the set unplugged worked to get rid of it.


I figured it might be static electricity coming from the roof antenna (I use the set for OTA broadcasts only). So I installed a ground block. After grounding the antenna cable, I plugged the TV back in, but it did not power up automatically. I don't know why, since it did before.


So anyway, the humming sound from the audio outputs has not come back so far (knocks on wood). However, now I notice a slight hum coming from the inside of the TV when it's powered on. So my question is:


Is this slight humming sound from inside the case normal for the set? It's pretty faint but I can hear it from anywhere in the room if the sound is turned down.


----------



## samijubal

I've never heard any humming from my TV. I do hear what sounds like a relay click sometimes, when the set is off and on both. I was a little worried about the click at first, but it's been a couple of months of the TV doing it and it hasn't affected performance, so I guess it's no big deal.


----------



## au revoir

Thanks! It's probably best not to worry too much about things like humming or clicking, as long as everything else works OK.


I also have a Panasonic CRT that used to make the most annoying high pitched "eeeeeeee" sound coming from inside the set. It eventually quit doing this on its own about a year ago, and nothing broke, and the sound has not come back. "Growing pains"? Evil spirits? Who knows? CRT's can behave quite strangely sometimes.


----------



## willy368

Sami,

That sounds like a component failure(cap)in set.Good news,set new to have that type of problem.Being intermittent possibility of bad connection in ckt-bang set(lightly)@rear and see if you can reproduce hum.Most likely poor connection w/cables-check and reseat any audio cables you have in system.


If you have any ckt probs, it will get worse(parts don't get better) and become solid. Don't worry as TV has 2yr warranty P+L.


Again, try tapping set around A/V board area and bottom(chassis area) and see if it comes and goes. Don't worry about hitting it too hard as these sets are solid. Good luck......Willy


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *au revoir* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else experiences a "hum" coming from inside of their their 970's cabinet?
> 
> 
> I first noticed it when listening through headphones. It sounded just like the kind of hum the old 1960's TV's used to make. So I unplugged the set for a half-hour. When I plugged it back in, the set powered on automatically, and the hum was gone. About a week later the sound came back again, but leaving the set unplugged worked to get rid of it.
> 
> 
> I figured it might be static electricity coming from the roof antenna (I use the set for OTA broadcasts only). So I installed a ground block. After grounding the antenna cable, I plugged the TV back in, but it did not power up automatically. I don't know why, since it did before.
> 
> 
> So anyway, the humming sound from the audio outputs has not come back so far (knocks on wood). However, now I notice a slight hum coming from the inside of the TV when it's powered on. So my question is:
> 
> 
> Is this slight humming sound from inside the case normal for the set? It's pretty faint but I can hear it from anywhere in the room if the sound is turned down.



No, I only hear a little audio pop when changing channels, and the loud "gonk" from the degauss when powering on. It's funny, because my Mistubishi PC monitor started making a hum noise the other day too. I've learned to wait until things like that break before worrying about them.


----------



## au revoir

Yeah I agree. The absolute worst thing I could do would be to freak out and call a service tech, get the run around, and then decide take the back of the TV off and start poking around in there myself.


I'm definitely leaving it alone.


----------



## ck100

Anybody have it on this TV where you're watching a DVD and the top black bar kind of droops slightly on the left? I also think my bottom bar kind or rises up in the middle slightly too. These aren't huge problems, but it would be nice to fix them and get them perfectly straight. Of course with a CRT that's practically impossible, but we can all dream, right?


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ck100* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody have it on this TV where you're watching a DVD and the top black bar kind of droops slightly on the left? I also think my bottom bar kind or rises up in the middle slightly too. These aren't huge problems, but it would be nice to fix them and get them perfectly straight. Of course with a CRT that's practically impossible, but we can all dream, right?



I've noticed a touch of downward horizontal bowing on the upper ridge of both sides of my picture. I have browsed topics like this on the 970 board and read conflicting information about whether or not it can be fixed. The majority of what I hear is "vertical geometry: fixable, horizontal: not".


I'm so happy with so many other qualities of this set, that I'm going to live with it.


----------



## samijubal

I've been through three 970s, they all sloped down a little on the upper left side. I went through three Sanyo widescreen HDTVs before the Sony, they all did it too. I'm thinking it's just widescreen CRT tVs.


----------



## au revoir

The bend in the lower middle could probably be fixed. But it will require a trip to the service menu and quite a bit of time and patience, both from you as well as from the person explaining how to do it.


The bend in the corner is pretty typical though, and I know of no way to fix that. It might be made less noticeable, but probably not eliminated.


If you could post a picture that would be helpful.


----------



## dtmcfall

(ack -- nevermind... where's the delete button?)


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've noticed a touch of downward horizontal bowing on the upper ridge of both sides of my picture. I have browsed topics like this on the 970 board and read conflicting information about whether or not it can be fixed. The majority of what I hear is "vertical geometry: fixable, horizontal: not".
> 
> 
> I'm so happy with so many other qualities of this set, that I'm going to live with it.



Please don't be scared off by what you read here concerning horizontal bowing. My horizontal issue was similar to yours, and all a tech had to do was remove the back and adjust a certain part (the yoke, maybe?). The adhesive that holds the part in question expands and contracts as the tv is used, and "slippage" might eventually occur. When people say you're boned with horizontal issues, I think they mean that it can't be solved in the service menu. But a tech who knows his stuff can certainly help you out. Don't rest until you get the picture you want!


----------



## ck100

The best thing that I do is monkey around with the service menu to get as close to straight as possible. It's not 100%, but it makes a difference. Look at it this way, better to have a bar be screwed up than to have the picture itself be screwed up.


----------



## Open Box

I don't know if anyone still reads this thread...first, thanks for the calibration numbers...TV looks great!!


My problem is...I seem to have a green line that shows up around the edge of anything black...with the new settings it is not as pronounced but still there. Is there any thing I can do to fix it...I'm thinking in the service menu?


cheers


----------



## samijubal

I've got the same thing on my TV. I returned one that was twice as bad as the one I have now. I've tried everything in the SM, the only things that help is turning the brightness up to an unacceptable level, adjusting the RDOF down, or the RCOF up, or both. Without any test patterns I haven't been able to find an acceptable place for the settings to be, so I've given into the fact that I'll just have to live with it.


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Parts can surely still be found for a TV that was only discontinued a few months ago. I was talking to a Sony rep a couple of months ago about getting the 970 repaired if something went wrong, he said there are plenty of parts, he said they still have Beta parts.



I'm way behind on this conversation, but the tech who just visited me said that, by law, a company must provide tv parts for repairs up to 7 years form the manufacture date. That's good news. I plan to extend my warranty to total 7 years soon.


----------



## KFB

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fellow XBR owners,

my XBR 970 often displays a large wave-like green distortion when very vivid red images appear on screen. Generally the image has to be moving although it has appeared with static backgrounds. This will at times cover the entire screen when background is entirely red. This does not occur all the time. Watching the animated movie Cars with red race car flashing by seemed to aggravate it a lot.

It never appears on more subtle pictures with less vivid color.

Help!


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/11335319
> 
> 
> I'm way behind on this conversation, but the tech who just visited me said that, by law, a company must provide tv parts for repairs up to 7 years form the manufacture date. That's good news. I plan to extend my warranty to total 7 years soon.



I'm going to add an extra 5 years to mine soon too. For $85 it's well worth it. All the decent TVs are gone, so I want to keep this thing around as long as I can.


----------



## landlover

Hi, I plan to buy a house in hopefully six months. If the 970 gets calibrated now, when I move will I have to get it calibrated again? I do not like to waste money. The bumpy ride concerns me. Also, do any of you know anyone who can calibrate the 970 for me? I live in Cincinnati, Ohio.



Thank You


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *landlover* /forum/post/11366643
> 
> 
> Hi, I plan to buy a house in hopefully six months. If the 970 gets calibrated now, when I move will I have to get it calibrated again? I do not like to waste money. The bumpy ride concerns me. Also, do any of you know anyone who can calibrate the 970 for me? I live in Cincinnati, Ohio.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You



No, you won't need to recalibrate after the move. If you didn't save the box the 970 came in, you can use multiple blankets wrapped/tapped around the TV to help in the aid of the move. Bubble wrap and some shipping supplies will also help.


ISF calibration will last years, regardless of where you move it. ISF calibration starts at/around $225 depending on your location. Although I haven't found this to be true, I have seen places charge $275-$300 to calibrate CRT's. If you have a Magnolia HT in a local Best Buy, they do it for $300 if you cannot find someone to do it.


I don't know anyone in that area, but here's a link to help start your search.


http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=586330 

(click the ISF links at the top of this link)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site//olspage...cat96200050037 





-Nick


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/11378241
> 
> 
> Hoo boy...upon further review, Inputs 1-3 are all gone. That includes my S-video, so no Dreamcast fun until it's fixed. Video will flash for a split second upon startup, then dead. Looks like a fuse or transistor popped.
> 
> 
> Based on my service manual, it appears something on the UZ board (the A/V input switch board) took a dump. Maybe IC1502. The whole board looks to run around $50, which might be the smart thing to do considering I don't solder.



I'm shocked that you haven't mentioned calling Sony for in-house warranty service. Are your 2 years up?


----------



## WJonathan

Thanks for the response. It turns out a bad A/V cable blew out _2_ of my Dreamcasts. At least the TV is fine. Good grief I feel dumb.


----------



## fivestarav

Ya'll,


I finally got a PS3 and hooked it up with an HDMI cable to input 6. Since the HDMI cable transfers video AND audio, I was wondering what the extra RCA inputs for L and R are for on this set.


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/11385763
> 
> 
> Ya'll,
> 
> 
> I finally got a PS3 and hooked it up with an HDMI cable to input 6. Since the HDMI cable transfers video AND audio, I was wondering what the extra RCA inputs for L and R are for on this set.



If DVI (physically converted to HDMI video) is used as an input, L/R audio inputs would still be required.


----------



## lovealego

Sorry folks its been a while since i used the service menu.

how do you save changes once you have made them to the service menu.

turning the tv off doesnt save them


thanks,


danny


----------



## samijubal

Press muting then enter to save changes.


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raouliii* /forum/post/11386377
> 
> 
> If DVI (physically converted to HDMI video) is used as an input, L/R audio inputs would still be required.



Gotcha. Thanks!


----------



## Voyeur

Well, I love....LOVE...my XBR970, but mine also has a couple of subtle geometrical bows. After much delay I've decided to call a tech to look at it this upcoming Monday. It's not a huge deal. But since I DID purchase the service plan, I may as well put it to use. If it can be adjusted a bit more straight, I'll be satisfied.


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Voyeur* /forum/post/11395402
> 
> 
> Well, I love....LOVE...my XBR970, but mine also has a couple of subtle geometrical bows. After much delay I've decided to call a tech to look at it this upcoming Monday. It's not a huge deal. But since I DID purchase the service plan, I may as well put it to use. If it can be adjusted a bit more straight, I'll be satisfied.



Good move! And what is it with Mondays and tech visits? They seem to go hand in hand on these forum posts. They DO work other days, right?










It sounds like you're going through your service plan through the store you bought it from and not Sony directly. Is this true? If so, I'd like to know how it goes, so please give us (or just me) a full report on Tuesday. I trust Sony directly, but I didn't have much faith in Circuit City, so I returned my service plan within 30 days for a full refund. Who knows - CC might have called the same Sony-approved tech I've been using through Sony. Guess I'll never know now.


Good to hear from another happy XBR970 owner!


----------



## Voyeur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/11396269
> 
> 
> Good move! And what is it with Mondays and tech visits? They seem to go hand in hand on these forum posts. They DO work other days, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like you're going through your service plan through the store you bought it from and not Sony directly. Is this true? If so, I'd like to know how it goes, so please give us (or just me) a full report on Tuesday. I trust Sony directly, but I didn't have much faith in Circuit City, so I returned my service plan within 30 days for a full refund. Who knows - CC might have called the same Sony-approved tech I've been using through Sony. Guess I'll never know now.
> 
> 
> Good to hear from another happy XBR970 owner!



Actually I was the one who scheduled the tech to come on Monday...I have Sundays and Mondays off work. Sears was actually willing to come on Saturday!










I'll definitely let you know how it goes. The customer service person asked me to describe the issue over-the-phone so hopefully they'll send a tech who is somewhat prepared. We shall see.


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Voyeur* /forum/post/11395402
> 
> 
> Well, I love....LOVE...my XBR970, but mine also has a couple of subtle geometrical bows. After much delay I've decided to call a tech to look at it this upcoming Monday. It's not a huge deal. But since I DID purchase the service plan, I may as well put it to use. If it can be adjusted a bit more straight, I'll be satisfied.




I also have subtle geometrical bows on my XBR970







, which while not ultra distracting it is an annoyance. I noticed them the moment I turned the TV on but because it took a week for the dealer to locate and deliver my TV (last one in Ohio area), I told myself I could live with it. I still feel that way too. But, if this could be corrected w/ a service call that would be awesome. 2yr. Sony / 5yr. Store warranty w/ free in home service (due to size







).

I've also noticed some over scan







, can this also be corrected w/ a home service call ?


Voyeur, when you called in your request for a service visit did you have any other issues you wanted addressed? Please post the outcome of this service request.


Thank you,

hyghwayman


P.S. I love....LOVE...my XBR970 TOO

















From this picture you can see some slight bowing in the top left corner.


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *landlover* /forum/post/11366643
> 
> 
> Hi, I plan to buy a house in hopefully six months. If the 970 gets calibrated now, when I move will I have to get it calibrated again? I do not like to waste money. The bumpy ride concerns me. Also, do any of you know anyone who can calibrate the 970 for me? I live in Cincinnati, Ohio.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You




Here is a link;
www.hdtvbychadb.com/ 


Chad is considered top notch in his field. Which means busy w/ a poss. backlog of request for his service. Well worth the wait IMO though!


hyghwayman


----------



## au revoir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyghwayman* /forum/post/11406708
> 
> 
> I also have subtle geometrical bows on my XBR970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , which while not ultra distracting it is an annoyance. I noticed them the moment I turned the TV on but because it took a week for the dealer to locate and deliver my TV (last one in Ohio area), I told myself I could live with it. I still feel that way too. But, if this could be corrected w/ a service call that would be awesome. 2yr. Sony / 5yr. Store warranty w/ free in home service (due to size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> I've also noticed some over scan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , can this also be corrected w/ a home service call ?
> 
> 
> Voyeur, when you called in your request for a service visit did you have any other issues you wanted addressed? Please post the outcome of this service request.
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> hyghwayman
> 
> 
> P.S. I love....LOVE...my XBR970 TOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From this picture you can see some slight bowing in the top left corner.



So are all those other lines supposed to be straight? If so, the top left corner seems to be the least of your problems.


If not, then the slight bowing I see looks to be only 1/4 to 3/8th's of an inch off. Which is totally within spec for these sets. The top left corner is notorious for being bowed on Sony HD CRT's.


If you are a do-it-yourselfer with some time on your hands, I think you could fix this stuff yourself with the info from this site. However, a competent service tech should have no problem with adjusting any of the things you mentioned, except for the horizontal bowing. While my understanding of how it's fixed is a not first-hand, I do know it can't be completely eliminated in the service menu and requires taking off the back of the set and physical adjustments being made. I don't think most techs are qualified to do this, but you may find someone who is.


Thanks for posting the picture. It's a very under-used feature of this site. If you want I could post a grid pattern from my XBR 970 to show how straight the geometry on mine is. I have spent quite a few hours in the service menu fine tuning it. It's not perfect, but fortunately it was pretty good right out of the box.


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/11307279
> 
> 
> Now a question for _you_...have you noticed Xbox games look AWFUL when outputted at 480p? For some reason they look horrible on my 970, with jagged lines and poor definition. If i turn 480p off, the same games look great in 480i. No amount of fiddling with the TV makes them nice in progressive for some reason. 720p games look awesome though.




Halo 2 @ 1080i via the Xbox 360 Elite w/ HDMI looks Awsome!

Most org. xbox games where made for HDTV @ 480p. What connection are you using?


hyghwayman


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *au revoir* /forum/post/11407061
> 
> 
> So are all those other lines supposed to be straight? If so, the top left corner seems to be the least of your problems.
> 
> 
> If not, then the slight bowing I see looks to be only 1/4 to 3/8th's of an inch off. Which is totally within spec for these sets. The top left corner is notorious for being bowed on Sony HD CRT's.
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting the picture. It's a very under-used feature of this site. If you want I could post a grid pattern from my XBR 970 to show how straight the geometry on mine is. I have spent quite a few hours in the service menu fine tuning it. It's not perfect, but fortunately it was pretty good right out of the box.



The H lines going to left of screen are the only ones that are suppost to be straight. The V line in the middle of the screen does/is bent that way via the xbox 360 dashboard.


Your welcome and NP w/ picture posting here







. I to wish more would/could do it too.


hyghwayman


----------



## Voyeur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyghwayman* /forum/post/11406708
> 
> 
> I also have subtle geometrical bows on my XBR970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , which while not ultra distracting it is an annoyance. I noticed them the moment I turned the TV on but because it took a week for the dealer to locate and deliver my TV (last one in Ohio area), I told myself I could live with it. I still feel that way too. But, if this could be corrected w/ a service call that would be awesome. 2yr. Sony / 5yr. Store warranty w/ free in home service (due to size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> I've also noticed some over scan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , can this also be corrected w/ a home service call ?
> 
> 
> Voyeur, when you called in your request for a service visit did you have any other issues you wanted addressed? Please post the outcome of this service request.
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> hyghwayman
> 
> 
> P.S. I love....LOVE...my XBR970 TOO



No other issues...just that one. I DID have a previous XBR970 with several problems: Uneven sidebars, slightly green-ish tint from the picture and (worst of all) a green blob on the side of the screen. Well, Sears sent a tech...and he did fix the sidebars and the green-ish tint (from the service menu) but dismissed the green blob as being a magnetic effect from nearby speakers and said he couldn't fix it. Well, that's inexcusable because the effect never changed no matter where I put my speakers (I was skeptical anyway). I had Sears replace it with my current one. THIS Sony has perfectly even sidebars, just the right tint, NO GREEN BLOB!!!


So in describing this one and only problem, I'm hoping the tech will be prepared. I'll definitely post what happens...good or bad.


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyghwayman* /forum/post/11406708
> 
> 
> I also have subtle geometrical bows on my XBR970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , which while not ultra distracting it is an annoyance. I noticed them the moment I turned the TV on but because it took a week for the dealer to locate and deliver my TV (last one in Ohio area), I told myself I could live with it. I still feel that way too. But, if this could be corrected w/ a service call that would be awesome. 2yr. Sony / 5yr. Store warranty w/ free in home service (due to size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> I've also noticed some over scan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , can this also be corrected w/ a home service call ?
> 
> 
> Voyeur, when you called in your request for a service visit did you have any other issues you wanted addressed? Please post the outcome of this service request.
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> hyghwayman
> 
> 
> P.S. I love....LOVE...my XBR970 TOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From this picture you can see some slight bowing in the top left corner.



Having no more XBR970s left in your area to exchange it with is in your favor when asking for warranty service from Sony. A subtle, polite hint that you may choose to return the tv and *ahem* possibly exchange it for another brand if the "defect" can't be fixed is a great motivator for Sony to authorize service in your home. At least it was for me. You have nothing to lose by making the call. I refuse to go into the service menu myself for several reasons...mostly because it voids my warranty, but it does sound like your problem isn't service menu related. He'll have to pop the back, methinks. And who better to pop the back and look at your XBR970 guts than a certified tech who knows your model number like the back of his hand. And as for the overscan, after the tech fixed my horizontal woes, he adjusted the overscan while he was in the service menu like it was the "polite" thing to do. I didn't even ask. I didn't realize how bad it was until he fixed it. Now the whole station logo can be seen in the bottom right corner during HDTV programming. Before it was cut off.


Make the call.


----------



## ck100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *au revoir* /forum/post/11407061
> 
> 
> So are all those other lines supposed to be straight? If so, the top left corner seems to be the least of your problems.
> 
> 
> If not, then the slight bowing I see looks to be only 1/4 to 3/8th's of an inch off. Which is totally within spec for these sets. The top left corner is notorious for being bowed on Sony HD CRT's.
> 
> 
> If you are a do-it-yourselfer with some time on your hands, I think you could fix this stuff yourself with the info from this site. However, a competent service tech should have no problem with adjusting any of the things you mentioned, except for the horizontal bowing. While my understanding of how it's fixed is a not first-hand, I do know it can't be completely eliminated in the service menu and requires taking off the back of the set and physical adjustments being made. I don't think most techs are qualified to do this, but you may find someone who is.
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting the picture. It's a very under-used feature of this site. If you want I could post a grid pattern from my XBR 970 to show how straight the geometry on mine is. I have spent quite a few hours in the service menu fine tuning it. It's not perfect, but fortunately it was pretty good right out of the box.



Do you think you can post the calibrations you made in the service menu for us? I mean I know each of our TV's is different as well as the calibration, but it would be nice to have something for a reference.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyghwayman* /forum/post/11407196
> 
> 
> Halo 2 @ 1080i via the Xbox 360 Elite w/ HDMI looks Awsome!
> 
> Most org. xbox games where made for HDTV @ 480p. What connection are you using?
> 
> 
> hyghwayman



Component. I have tested a number of games, and apparently some display 480 progressive better than others. Fable is beautiful for example, with minimal jaggies. Others are not so good, even when designed for progressive. And the flag signal in each game is sometimes wrong. For example I have played a few games that would tell the XBOX to send a progressive signal even though the game didnt support it. Thise usually look the worst. And I have also played a few (Red Dead Revolver and Just Cause for example) that support widescreen though not specified on the box. These games will send a widescreen aspect from the system, but the 16:9 flag isn't sent to the TV. I have to manually select fullscreen, whereas other widescreen games (Simpsons Hit n Run for example) send the correct signal and the TV auto adjusts to 16:9. It's fun experimenting.


----------



## ck100

As I've said before, my tv kind of bows down in the top left corner and I think the bottom in the middle bows up slightly. It would be nice to get it fixed, but I can live with it being the way it is since I've messed around with the service menu to get the lines as straight as I can. We all have to look at it this way. Better to have the bars be screwed up than the picture itself.


----------



## au revoir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ck100* /forum/post/11410860
> 
> 
> Do you think you can post the calibrations you made in the service menu for us? I mean I know each of our TV's is different as well as the calibration, but it would be nice to have something for a reference.



I don't think I can remember every single thing I adjusted.And like you say, the setting numbers would be useless to use another TV.


Here's an idea though. If you could bring up the first grid pattern in the service menu (it's in one the last group of settings under "PATN") and post a picture, I could suggest what to adjust to fix it.


----------



## EchoTony

Wanted to let eveyone know that I saw 3 XBR970's (NIB) at the Sears in Mission Valley, San Deigo the other day. Price wasn't great, but they had them in stock. oh, and one display out on the floor.


----------



## hyghwayman

The Sears at Dayton Mail, in Dayton, Ohio had a floor display model going for $880.94 the other day!


I will be there tomorrow and will post if it is still for sale







.


hyghwayman


----------



## ck100

Just curious on what settings you guys have for the vertical center, size, and tilt correction stuff.


What I have done is make the vertical size at the highest level (7 I think) while keeping the vertical center at zero. With this the images on the TV don't look so stretched out on wide zoom and basically this helps make the picture look like a normal picture would on a 4:3 TV. This is just a personal preference really and lets me make the wide zoom not feel like it but like how the picture would be on regular TV. People wouldn't look so stretched out or fat. As far as the tilt correction stuff, I adjusted it based on the position of the black bars for widescreen movies and to compensate for any geometry or bowing stuff. It's not prefect, but it looks as good as I can make it. My settings are 5 and 3 from the tilt correction and that other thing (forgot what it was called)


----------



## WJonathan

I've never messed with center/size adjustments. I'm not sure if you're talking about off-air, or DVD or game inputs here. But I've found happiness using the screen size adustments, and setting them properly for each input.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Mine bows like that too. No matter what i changed in service menu i couldn't get it straight. I even tried using a ruler to line it up as straight as possible, but the only way to fix that using either VPIN or VCEN in service menu, but messing with them too much makes something else messed up, so i just got it as straight as possible and learned to live with it. I'm pretty sure ALL xbr 970's come with that bowing on the top left, so i wouldn't be too worried about it.


----------



## ClayPigeon

I haven't been in the service menu in AGES though, but i'll check and see what i have my VCEN and VPIN at in a second. I'm going to need to go back in there as i just got a new oppo dvd player and finally get to use the HDMI input. But man i'm definetely not looking forward to calibrating the HDMI input


----------



## ClayPigeon

Ok, for VCEN i have 12, VPIN 18.


Now that i think about it i should just recalibrate the whole set using the oppo dvd player ( used the xbox 360 dvd player YIKES ) Like first i'll plug it into the component inputs, calibrate it then once thats calibrated, plug it into the HDMI.


I'm waiting for my set to warm up a bit then i'll take a pic so you can see the bowing. I'm pretty sure almost ALL widescreen CRT have some slight bowing. Has anybody who had their set professionally calibrated get rid of the bowing 100%? or does it still bow slightly? I think they can only fix it by taking off the back of the set.


----------



## ck100

Wouldn't it be nice if we could just calibrate this TV once and never have to screw around with it again?


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ck100* /forum/post/11419571
> 
> 
> Just curious on what settings you guys have for the vertical center, size, and tilt correction stuff.
> 
> 
> What I have done is make the vertical size at the highest level (7 I think) while keeping the vertical center at zero. With this the images on the TV don't look so stretched out on wide zoom and basically this helps make the picture look like a normal picture would on a 4:3 TV.



I went into the service menu and adjusted the horizontal so that there's a little over an inch of black bars on both sides in wide zoom, that way there's not that annoying stretching at the edges of the screen and everything looks right with minimal stretching either way.


----------



## ClayPigeon

So i calibrated my xbr970 all day today. It sucked. FIrst off i figured i'd take out the HDMI and calibrate my cable box input since it uses component cables using my dvd player right? Well after getting overscan just where i wanted it and doing numerous other tweaks, i unplug the dvd player and hook it back up to hdmi and get ready to recalibrate the hdmi. I spent hours going though all the screen resolutions, getting everything to my liking. So i plug my HD cable box back into the component input and guess what? overscan was way off! wtf? does every piece of equipment give different overscan readings or what? xbox 360 was different then the dvd player, even though i was using the same damn input. I also had NO settings on the dvd player set to anything cept default, no screen enhancements or anything.


Makes me wonder who else has false overscan readings? I ended up just putting on a hd channel and doing overscan that way for all the resolutions. Moved the picture until i saw the raster egdges, then backed off and evened everything out. Sooo much picture was being cut off on my HD cable, even though my dvd player was telling me otherwise using the overscan pattern. It was easily noticeable doing it this way. Only problem i ran into was doing overscan on the top for 480i/p sooo much noise on the top of the screen in that mode when watching TV so i had to go a little higher than i wanted to just to cover that up.


----------



## samijubal

You can set overscan for each mode using the MID2 settings. They aren't input specific, but they are mode specific, 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i. Normal is seperate from full, zoom and wide zoom, which are all the same. Horizontal expand is seperate in both modes too, 720p, 1080i. I would guess vertical expand is seperate too, but I didn't mess with that one since I don't see any use for it. The horizontal expand was cutting 3-4 inches off both sides on my TV, I have no idea why.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Yea i know, thats what i use for my finishing touches (mid 2) once i already tweaked HPOS/VPOS etc. What i meant was i wonder how many other people calibrated overscan using there dvd player, then used the same settings they got for there cable thinking they are the same, cause as i've found out they are way off, well they were on my set. 3% overscan calibrated to my dvd player was like 5% when i switched back to the cable box using the same input and same component cables.


----------



## au revoir

So there is no solution to this dilemma? I guess I have the same problem but I only have a DVD player over HDMI and the built in tuner to worry about. I say I guess, because I'm afraid to even look.


So am I correct in assuming that the only way to deal with this is to compromise between the various inputs?


----------



## ClayPigeon

Unless thats just what 3% overscan looks like on my HDcable box. Like i said though a LOT of the picture was missing, and then when i checked to see what the overscan looked like on my xbox 360 (instead of other dvd player) using the same input and component cables it was off on that too. So i went into service mode while watching cable ( i have a seperate set top box, i don't use the TV's built in tuner) I did the overscan while watching to get more picture. Point is i was getting 3 different overscan readings using the same component input but using different devices. So which one is right i wonder! Makes no sense to me. I have everything perfect right now though, but i was tweaking for hours.


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *au revoir* /forum/post/11431340
> 
> 
> So there is no solution to this dilemma? I guess I have the same problem but I only have a DVD player over HDMI and the built in tuner to worry about. I say I guess, because I'm afraid to even look.
> 
> 
> So am I correct in assuming that the only way to deal with this is to compromise between the various inputs?




I'm telling you bro! watch TV and while you do look at like the NBC logo, or a scroll, then mess with mid 2 settings like "DHVP and DHVS" to move the picture around inside the raster and you will see how much more picture there actually is. Especially on the HD channels. Then again you use the built in tuner, so maybe it's fine for you. I have my dvd player (hdmi set to 2 % overscan, my xbox 360 using component is at around 3% and my cable box,(using component cables) no clue since i did it by eye  , so i tweaked it so it's right over the edge ( went to the point where i could see the end of the screen, then moved it a few clicks) so i'm guessing it's at around 2% Hope this makes sense, this is really hard for me to explain for some reason  I think my brain melted from my all day service mode fun.


----------



## samijubal

Some type of pattern makes it easier. If you just set to as little overscan as possible everywhere, it may not be right proportionally. I've noticed that the picture stretches a little horizontally as it moves out from the center of the screen, at least on my TV, so if everything is set to as little overscan as possible, the center is compressed horizontally. I used the THX circles and a ruler to get it right in all modes, it worked pretty good.


----------



## ClayPigeon

I use the Avia overscan pattern. Yea that happens with the compressing/ stretching,especially when using the mid2 settings such as the "stretching" ones like DHHS/ DHVS but then you can adjust the Horizontal and Vertical Linearity settings to fix that (vlin,vsco)


----------



## au revoir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/11431848
> 
> 
> Some type of pattern makes it easier. If you just set to as little overscan as possible everywhere, it may not be right proportionally. I've noticed that the picture stretches a little horizontally as it moves out from the center of the screen, at least on my TV, so if everything is set to as little overscan as possible, the center is compressed horizontally. I used the THX circles and a ruler to get it right in all modes, it worked pretty good.



I have noticed the same thing. So if I understand you correctly, a properly adjusted 970 screen will have slightly more overscan on the right and left sides than on the top and bottom? Correct?


If so, that's how my 970 seems to be. I find it especially noticeable on 4 x 3 material.


----------



## samijubal

That's how it is on my TV, more overscan on the sides than top and bottom to keep everything proportioned right. The THX circles and a ruler should tell you if it's right, the circle should be perfectly round. It worked for me. I use wide zoom for 4x3 sources. I've got a little bit of black bars on the sides to eliminate horizontal stretching. Hopefully if something goes wrong with the TV under warranty whoever fixes it won't see that and refuse to fix it.


----------



## Voyeur

Well, that was a bust.


The Sears tech came by to look at the slight geometric bows and he was a perfectly nice gentleman. But I knew I was in trouble when he started to explain to me how to change "aspect ratios" on my TV. When he finally realized what I was talking about, he explained it as a "pin cushion" effect that occurs because of how the tube conforms to the widescreen of the TV. He explained that the only real way to fix it is to replace some part inside the TV. He did say it might be possible to make adjustments through the service menu but that could also make things worse in other areas.


So basically, nothing was done. It was never that big a deal because it's not really that noticeable (in fact, there was no way of showing him what I was talking about because nothing was panning across the screen). But since I had the service plan, I thought it would be a good idea for him to take a look. He did say the TV looked as good or better than he's seen from most tube TV's...so that's something, I guess.


Still...the worst part was I was asked to wait between the hours of 8 AM to 5 PM...and he didn't show until around 3 PM! A whole day basically wasted.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Even when i didn't try adjusting by eye and put like straight piece of paper, or a ruler (since the eye can lie about whats straight) to help me straighten the lines, No matter what those lines DO NOT and never will get straight. That left corner has a mind of it's own, yea the middle of the line straightens or bends when adjusting, then it turns into a wave.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Crappy pic but it was the best i could take At the moment. That top left corner, i can't stand it. If adjust vcen/vpin anymore then the middle of the line bends down or up creating a wavy line. Has to be a combo of other geo settings that should help the problem, cause vcen and vpin aint cutting it. I just don't look forward to messing with everything again cause i have my picture pretty even all around. Plus it's pretty much unfixable, but i'm sure it can be made to look less bad.


----------



## ClayPigeon

I'm really starting to think it's the direction i have my TV facing, since that can affect geometry. It would also explain why i'm only having issues with the top left corner. I'm not about to move this TV to find out though  It's not noticeable at all CEPT when viewing a test pattern, or the info panel (display) along with the menu of my HD box as i can see the bowing. But i know it's there, and hate knowing it's like that.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Another thing i notice is sometimes this TV doesn't recognize my dvd player in the HDMI input! and just shows a black screen for Video 6, even when the dvd player is on. A few power off/ons fixes this.


----------



## ClayPigeon

LOL guys wtf! after reading some posts i missed i was wondering why did you attack GlenC like that? You do know he is professional calibrator right? and has worked on these same TV's before? I admit though, i got into an argument with him early on ( only cause i wanted to know some calibrator secrets ) But what you guys said is just childish! I own a xbr970, (have so for the past few months) i know all about it and read up. Getting mad cause somebody says the TV isn't a High resolution display, then thinking that he means it's crap? This TV is cheap for a reason, (besides being discontinued, 960 was also discontinued ) you get what you paid for. It's not the "holy grail" of displays, otherwise i think more people would own one. The 960 still goes for a way higher price USED if you can find people who sell it LOL the 970 does not! Anybody who knows jack about TV's knows why. So you n00bs should do some research before thinking you scored a great HD TV at a small price. I know i got what i paid for! EDTV and nothing more.


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/11440737
> 
> 
> LOL guys wtf! after reading some posts i missed i was wondering why did you attack GlenC like that? You do know he is professional calibrator right? and has worked on these same TV's before? I admit though, i got into an argument with him early on ( only cause i wanted to know some calibrator secrets ) But what you guys said is just childish! I own a xbr970, (have so for the past few months) i know all about it and read up. Getting mad cause somebody says the TV isn't a High resolution display, then thinking that he means it's crap? This TV is cheap for a reason, (besides being discontinued, 960 was also discontinued ) you get what you paid for. It's not the "holy grail" of displays, otherwise i think more people would own one. The 960 still goes for a way higher price USED if you can find people who sell it LOL the 970 does not! Anybody who knows jack about TV's knows why. So you n00bs should do some research before thinking you scored a great HD TV at a small price. I know i got what i paid for! EDTV and nothing more.



If you have EDTV, I must have EDTV on 'juice.. this thing is rocking..


















There's still not a LCD I'd buy over this TV. I just recently helped two friends get LCD's (one 32" Olevia [$499] and one 32" Samsung [$1099]) and neither TV's overall PQ is close to my 970.


And it's by FAR the "Holy Grail" of TV's under a $1,000 for sure. I also wouldn't doubt if these 970's are better than TV's for $1,500.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Uwisconsin! been a long time man! Man though come on! jacked as compared to what? What TV did you have before this? a crappy 27 inch like me? Of course it's way better than that! But this is NOT the best TV i have ever seen. I have seen much better looking displays then this!


----------



## ClayPigeon

Keep in mind though they didn't calibrate their sets! right? Just plugged them in and use the default settings.


----------



## ClayPigeon

I been tweaking this set! Took a few weeks off, got a hdmi dvd player, had to recalibrate again and still shoddy geometry! I think i'm more into perfect geo than true black levels







cause this is pissing me off!


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/11440737
> 
> 
> LOL guys wtf! after reading some posts i missed i was wondering why did you attack GlenC like that? You do know he is professional calibrator right? and has worked on these same TV's before? I admit though, i got into an argument with him early on ( only cause i wanted to know some calibrator secrets ) But what you guys said is just childish! I own a xbr970, (have so for the past few months) i know all about it and read up. Getting mad cause somebody says the TV isn't a High resolution display, then thinking that he means it's crap? This TV is cheap for a reason, (besides being discontinued, 960 was also discontinued ) you get what you paid for. It's not the "holy grail" of displays, otherwise i think more people would own one. The 960 still goes for a way higher price USED if you can find people who sell it LOL the 970 does not! Anybody who knows jack about TV's knows why. So you n00bs should do some research before thinking you scored a great HD TV at a small price. I know i got what i paid for! EDTV and nothing more.



his posts were deleted so you're not getting the whole picture


i don't think we want to open this whole can of worms again


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/11440983
> 
> 
> I been tweaking this set! Took a few weeks off, got a hdmi dvd player, had to recalibrate again and still shoddy geometry! I think i'm more into perfect geo than true black levels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cause this is pissing me off!




No CRT TV will ever have perfect geometry, period. Even if it did, bright spots or screens expand the picture, causing geometry distortion. If you were that worried about geometry you should have sacrificed picture quality and bought an LCD. My 970 has what I'd call pretty good geometry for the size TV it is. I wouldn't consider the crappy quality of LCD just to get a little better geometry. To each his own I guess.


----------



## au revoir

Also keep in mind that camera lenses distort straight lines, especially up close, so you are going to see bent lines sometimes even on an LCD.


----------



## Voyeur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/11442438
> 
> 
> No CRT TV will ever have perfect geometry, period. Even if it did, bright spots or screens expand the picture, causing geometry distortion. If you were that worried about geometry you should have sacrificed picture quality and bought an LCD. My 970 has what I'd call pretty good geometry for the size TV it is. I wouldn't consider the crappy quality of LCD just to get a little better geometry. To each his own I guess.



Yeah, I agree. I'm starting to think there's no such thing as a perfect TV. No matter what you get, you sacrifice something. With the XBR970 you may have to put up with the geometric issue, but you get excellent PQ for ALL sources (SD, HD, DVDs). But perhaps you sacrifice other things when purchasing plasmas and lcd's. Black-levels may not be as good...or SD broadcasts and older DVD's may not look as impressive.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/11440737
> 
> 
> LOL guys wtf! after reading some posts i missed i was wondering why did you attack GlenC like that? ...



Uhhh...and I'm wondering why you'd drag this out again?


You can say EDTV if you want. That doesnt make it true. 480p is EDTV. Resolutions above that are classified as HDTV. Whether the Sony has 853 lines of h-resolution or 1440 doesnt matter. It is High Definition as considered by both the people who make the standards and the manufacturers.


----------



## UWisconsin97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/11440927
> 
> 
> Uwisconsin! been a long time man! Man though come on! jacked as compared to what? What TV did you have before this? a crappy 27 inch like me? Of course it's way better than that! But this is NOT the best TV i have ever seen. I have seen much better looking displays then this!



Hey buddy, long time no see for you! I've been posting pretty regularly now..







where have YOU been? That's the question..











I've had a Insignia HD-CRT for a few years now. It just broke a few months ago; the power supply failed after a bad thunderstorm. And yes I use a power conditioner and a high-quality, high juled surge protector.


The PQ of the 970 is much better than the Insignia. I also gained 4" more inches of screen real estate as well with the 970.



What type of displays, manufactures and price range were you comparing at? I can comfortably say this is the best TV under $1,000 regardless of physical size, and I'd be willing to bet that the 970 doesn't have too much competition under $1,500 as well. I personally was torn between a Sharp 32" 1080p LCD, and this one. For $1,300 the PQ was very close, again giving a slight nod to the 970 for blacks/whites. I would have taken the Sharp 1080p if it wasn't for this sale. Honestly, I like the 970 a lot, but I wouldn't pay more than $700 for it. I would have bit the bullet and started comparing 720p low-end plasma to the 1080p Sharp if the 970 was any more (than I paid; @ $550 + tax).


It might be my eyes, but when I set up those two LCD's for my two friends, the 360 looked better on my TV, and HD channels looked far better on my TV than theirs. Although the SD on the LCD's does look better than on the 970, but I watch very little SD anyways. I either watch HD-DVD or HD cable. Also when watching HD-DVD's the main difference between the LCD's and the 970 is blacks. A big difference. Overall PQ comparing the two isn't "out of this world" better, but it's safe to say its better than the two LCD's I compared.


The $500 32" Olevia is a decent TV, if you NEED something thin.


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *au revoir* /forum/post/11444939
> 
> 
> Also keep in mind that camera lenses distort straight lines, especially up close, so you are going to see bent lines sometimes even on an LCD.



This is absolutely true. Anyone that doesn't think so, just go to an electronics store and watch an LCD or plasma for awhile, you'll soon see geometry isn't perfect from the source.


----------



## fivestarav

As CRT HDTV owners, it seems like we're on our own when it comes to fixing geomety woes in the service menu. It's strange because "the Man" doesn't want us to go into the service menu at all. But when you do get a tech to your house, and he starts futzing around in the service menu, why does it always end up looking worse than before? I'm shocked. He fixed one problem, only to cause another problem. And I always find this out after he's left. Pretty lame. Professional calibrators only seem to deal with brightness levels and color balancing. Who do you call for some hardcore geometry fixin' - magnet work included if needed! Seriously.


Anyhow, you've all scared me with your VPIN, VCEN and MID2 talk, but it seems I have no choice - I'm goin' in! I feel like he left me stranded. The good news is I watched him use the service menu for a bit. I read how to get into it, but I need to bone-up on how to get out of it. With and/or without saving my adjustments. I'll check out the Sony Service Menu thread. I have 2 main questions:


1) While adjusting, do I use my AVIA DVD patterns, or the patterns built into the tv? (I've read built-in patterns are under PATN, yes?)


2) Currently, when looking at a crosshatch pattern through the AVIA DVD, the squares on the left and right are perfect squares. But as you move your eyes toward the center of the tv, the squares gradually become more rectangular. The squares closer to the center of the screen are taller than the squares on the sides. What adjustment is that? The tech told me that ain't fixable. I don't think I belive him.


Any advice would be appreciated. I just printed out some your recent posts concerning service menu adjustments, so thanks for that. I'll add 'em to my pile.


----------



## samijubal

My TV is the opposite, squares stretch a little horizontally at the edges instead of the center. I've found nothing to remedy this. The internal pattern is pretty good for geometry. It's down a couple of screens, press 5 twice to get there. Once you turn the pattern on with the 3,6 buttons you can navigate through the SM to get to geometry adjustments. When you're finished adjusting you have to go back to the pattern screen and turn the pattern off. Write down any adjustments you want to change first. You can play around with stuff in the SM all you want, it won't save anything until you press muting then enter. You have to save each individual setting seperately. If you just want to do geometry, you don't need to worry about the MID2 settings.


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/11455431
> 
> 
> My TV is the opposite, squares stretch a little horizontally at the edges instead of the center. I've found nothing to remedy this. The internal pattern is pretty good for geometry. It's down a couple of screens, press 5 twice to get there. Once you turn the pattern on with the 3,6 buttons you can navigate through the SM to get to geometry adjustments. When you're finished adjusting you have to go back to the pattern screen and turn the pattern off. Write down any adjustments you want to change first. You can play around with stuff in the SM all you want, it won't save anything until you press muting then enter. You have to save each individual setting seperately. If you just want to do geometry, you don't need to worry about the MID2 settings.



Fortunately, after reading all the posts in the Sony Service Codes section, I know about the horror of having the test pattern stay forever. Yikes! But if I make a setting adjustment, when do I "write?" Won't I lose my settings if I navigate away from it to turn off the pattern?


And as for adjusting individual rows of squares that aren't even, I've read something in a KD-34XBR2 manual than makes me think it's possible. It mentions something about "vertical linearity" adjustment (VLIN), "vertical S-correction" (VSCO), and "horizontal linearity" (SLIN) - to be adjusted in that order. And I quote, "Adjust as necessary so that the boxes at the left and right sides of the screen are the same width as the boxes in the middle of the screen." Sounds promising, yes?


That's for later. I'm gonna start with the easy stuff first. Tomorrow I'm gonna go in for three seconds, acknowledge my victory, and than get out! When I wipe the sweat off my forehead, I'll go in for round 2. Baby steps for this paranoid freak.


----------



## samijubal

When you're happy with an adjustment you've made, write it then and it will stay no matter what you do. Just be sure to write down original settings and you can't do any harm. Some settings are mode specific, like the MID2 settings, but geometry settings cover all modes and inputs. I didn't mess with vertical linearty because I didn't need to. The SLIN did nothing to correct the slight horizontal stretching at the edges of the screen. You may get different results. If you use the AVIA crosshatch you'll probably see some convergence off too. That gets tricky, at least on mine. Convergence changes depending on the IRE of the crosshatch. If I converge it the best I can at 50 IRE, then bring up the 100 IRE pattern, the convergence is off on the 100 pattern.


----------



## ck100

I've said it before and I'll say it again. Better to have the geometry be screwy than the picture itself. As much as we want it to get perfect, the geometry never will. The best we can do is get it as close to straight as possible.


----------



## KoRn Kid

is the XBR970, HDCP compliant?


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KoRn Kid* /forum/post/11456511
> 
> 
> is the XBR970, HDCP compliant?



yes


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/11456193
> 
> 
> When you're happy with an adjustment you've made, write it then and it will stay no matter what you do. Just be sure to write down original settings and you can't do any harm. Some settings are mode specific, like the MID2 settings, but geometry settings cover all modes and inputs. I didn't mess with vertical linearty because I didn't need to. The SLIN did nothing to correct the slight horizontal stretching at the edges of the screen. You may get different results. If you use the AVIA crosshatch you'll probably see some convergence off too. That gets tricky, at least on mine. Convergence changes depending on the IRE of the crosshatch. If I converge it the best I can at 50 IRE, then bring up the 100 IRE pattern, the convergence is off on the 100 pattern.



Sorry, but I'm still unclear. Maybe I didn't ask my question correctly. You said I shouldn't "write" while the test grid is up, right? Turn on grid > go to VPIN (for example) and adjust > go back to grid and turn it off > go back to VPIN and "write." Is that correct?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ck100* /forum/post/11456227
> 
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again. Better to have the geometry be screwy than the picture itself. As much as we want it to get perfect, the geometry never will. The best we can do is get it as close to straight as possible.



I hear ya. But here's the thing - the tv was adjusted pretty darn good after the first tech visit, and I accepted the flaws that were left. But after the 2nd tech visit to fix a problem I thought he caused during the 1st visit, and after he told me there was nothing he could do about it, he didn't seem to put the tv back to where it was after all his tweaking. What's even more frustrating (and I can't believe this happened because he seemed very competent) is I had him correct the overscan for my PS3 so the Playstation Store fit on the entire screen and didn't touch the borders. He had it perfect, but I guess he forgot to "write" or something, because now it's back to where it was. I'm not gonna cry over it, but man - what a let down. So now, yes, I'm reading hundreds or forum posts to do exactly what I said I never wanted to do - futz around in the service menu. I'm gonna look at it as a positive thing, though. Knowledge is power, and it would be nice to take care of my own problems than put my tv in the hands of someone who doesn't seem to care or know what he's doing. I'm just taken aback at how much consumers these days are dependent on others to fix stuff they use every day and take for granted. (Cars, computers, HDTVs). Maybe I'll study to be a mechanic after this.










Oops. I branched off into a mini-rant. Sorry. And just to let ya'll know, I'm posting service menu woes/questions here because the Sony Service Codes thread often gives great info, but when I finally write it all down, I often bump into a post that says it doesn't pertain to the 970. Grrrrrrrrrr. I figured it would be best to only talk to the people who own the tv I'm dealing with. Thanks in advance.


----------



## samijubal

You can write settings with the pattern on. I don't think the PS3 thjng is because he didn't store the settings. As soon as he left the SM, it would have gone back to where it was on any settings he didn't store. If he was using the MID2 settings, they are different for each resolution. I've only let someone else mess with my TVs a couple of times, both times they got worse. I won't do it again.


----------



## ck100

What's this test pattern you guys are talking about and how do you get to it?


----------



## samijubal

It's in the service menus.


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/11460810
> 
> 
> I don't think the PS3 thjng is because he didn't store the settings. As soon as he left the SM, it would have gone back to where it was on any settings he didn't store. If he was using the MID2 settings, they are different for each resolution.



He had the Playstation Store screen up when he made the adjustment - I saw it move as he was pushing buttons. Doesn't that mean he had the right resolution? Anyhow, I'll check it out later. I need a break away from the tv for a while.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ck100* /forum/post/11461150
> 
> 
> What's this test pattern you guys are talking about and how do you get to it?



According to my pile of printed notes, the tv's own test pattern is in the QM group under PATN. (Whatever THAT means!)


Hey samijubal - when I make the test pattern go away by making its value "0," do I have to "write" the zero value before I exit? If I understand things correctly, I think I do.


----------



## samijubal

Yes, you need to write after exiting the pattern. If the PS3 only worked when he was in the SM, then maybe he didn't save settings. If it worked after exiting the SM, then that's not it. I don't know what you mean by the store screen, but if the PS3 outputs in different resolutions, he may have been using a different resolution. There are also seperate settings for HDMI that don't apply to component inputs.


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/11463387
> 
> 
> Yes, you need to write after exiting the pattern. If the PS3 only worked when he was in the SM, then maybe he didn't save settings. If it worked after exiting the SM, then that's not it. I don't know what you mean by the store screen, but if the PS3 outputs in different resolutions, he may have been using a different resolution. There are also seperate settings for HDMI that don't apply to component inputs.



Yes, my PS3 is hooked up via HDMI. As for the "Playstation Store," click the link and look at the third photo box down. I don't have that much border room when I view the store on my tv. The tech fixed it to look like the photo. Now it's back to where it was. Odd.

http://www.gamespot.com/features/6161997/p-4.html


----------



## samijubal

Was it connected via HDMI when he worked on the TV? If it was connected component when he worked on it, that could be the problem.


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/11465163
> 
> 
> Was it connected via HDMI when he worked on the TV? If it was connected component when he worked on it, that could be the problem.



Yes, it was HDMI when he worked on it.


I just poked my head in the living room, and my girlfriend is playing Twilight Princess on the Wii (480p) through input 4. Everything looks okay. Hopefully only the HDMI (PS3) input got screwed up. (Input 6)


Here's a question: How do I know when to use a test pattern from a DVD (my Avia disc), and when to use the test pattern generated from the tv itself when making adjustments? Which is the wiser choice? I assume the pattern generated from the tv would be best suited for global adjustments only, yes? I dunno. (Am I over-thinking this too much?)


----------



## samijubal

It doesn't really matter what pattern you use. The TV pattern should work for geometry. Just remember geometry is never going to be perfect. You'll have to make some sacrifices and just get it the best you can. Don't forget to write down all settings first. If you are just doing geometry, all you need is the setting number for each adjustment. If you decide to do other stuff, some of the adjustments are mode specific, so the mode needs to be written down too. There are also some adjustments for each color temperature.


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/11466339
> 
> 
> It doesn't really matter what pattern you use. The TV pattern should work for geometry. Just remember geometry is never going to be perfect. You'll have to make some sacrifices and just get it the best you can. Don't forget to write down all settings first. If you are just doing geometry, all you need is the setting number for each adjustment. If you decide to do other stuff, some of the adjustments are mode specific, so the mode needs to be written down too. There are also some adjustments for each color temperature.



Thank goodness I'm satisfied with my color settings. One headache at a time.


I finally went in and made some adjustments in the SM. Scary, but I now have a slightly better understanding of how things work in there. Printouts and manuals from the Sony Service Codes thread helped a lot.


Once global geometry is set, it looks like all I can do in the MID group is adjust the position and size of the screen (vertically and horizontally) for each resolution, input, and screen size setting, yes?


It also looked like it Automatically sensed which resolution and screen size setting you were using, and thus recorded the adjustments accordingly. For instance, if a DVD pattern at 480p in "wide" mode needed to be moved to the right a bit to be centered, and I made that adjustment, that would have no effect on my pattern when I switched to "normal" mode, right? I'd have to adjust "normal" mode separately, no? And it would have no effect on other inputs. At least that's what appeared to be happening. Then, if I use a DVD upscaler and bump the DVD pattern to 720p (same input), the tv would sense the change and I'd have to make a brand new "wide" and "normal" adjustment for 720p, all without leaving the MID group I was in. You basically stay put in the service menu and feed the tv different resolutions. You then make adjustments for "wide," and then the "normal" mode (if it needs adjusting at all). Is this correct? I was concerned that there might be separate groups for each resolution...then each screen size....and then each input. Seems like the TV is smart and does most of the hard work for you. You just feed it different resolutions and/or change the screen size in MID and it knows how to log your adjustments accordingly. Am I on the right track?


----------



## samijubal

Only the MID2 settings are resolution specific. The MID1 settings cover all resolutions, I'm not 100% sure on that, so you may want to check to see, but I'm pretty sure. You will probably want to make adjustments with the TV tuner for HD. You'll need some overscan for the tuner that DVD players don't need. Wide zoom horizontal adjustments like HSIZ and HPOS are seperate from the rest, which are all the same. The MID2 settings are seperate for normal and horizontal expand, I'd guess vertical expand too but I didn't mess with that one, full, zoom and wide zoom are the same. Again I'm not 100% sure, but I think that's the way it is. It will let you adjust the MID2 settings for each resolution, but the only mode that's seperate is normal if I remember right.


----------



## ck100

I wonder why we all keep trying to get geometry perfect when we know it will never be perfect.


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ck100* /forum/post/11486450
> 
> 
> I wonder why we all keep trying to get geometry perfect when we know it will never be perfect.



Personally, I'm not trying for perfection - I'm trying to get it back the way it was before the tech "F"ed it up. But you bring up an interesting point. People can really get too obsessed with this stuff. I wanted 1 thing fixed originally, and now that I've messed around in the SM, I see tons of tweaks I need to do. I need to take a step back and choose my battles in there. For instance, with an overscan pattern, I noticed that my sides and top and bottom were not at the same percentage. Aren't the left, right, top, and bottom all supposed to be equal (at 5% or so?) Didn't notice it until a popped in a pattern. Do I fix it or not? Not sure yet.


I agree the tweaks can be addicting. I'll be careful.


----------



## samijubal

I've got more overscan on the sides than top and bottom. That's the way it has to be to keep ratios right since the TV stretches the picture a little horizontally as it moves away from the center. If I set the overscan the same all around, faces are too thin. This is where the THX circles and a ruler were very useful.


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/11487388
> 
> 
> I've got more overscan on the sides than top and bottom. That's the way it has to be to keep ratios right since the TV stretches the picture a little horizontally as it moves away from the center. If I set the overscan the same all around, faces are too thin. This is where the THX circles and a ruler were very useful.



In the Sony Service Codes thread someone said it needs to be same percentage all around. You suppose they were talking about a 4:3 set? That's why that thread kinda bugs me - they talk about ALL Sony tvs. Of course I'm just interested in my own - the 970.


And what are these "THX" circles I keep reading about? Is that on the AVIA DVD or generated by the tv?


----------



## samijubal

In a perfect world overscan would be the same all around. In the real world it doesn't always work that way. If I set the overscan the same on the sides as top and bottom, it's clearly visible that the TV is off proportionally. Some DVDs have a THX optimizer included on the disc. There are 2 circles, 1 for widescreen and 1 for fullscreen.


----------



## analogBalrog

Hi guys,


I have owned the 970 for about 1 year. It's a truly remarkable set! The PQ is ridiculous. And adding biased-lighting behind the set has made the black levels just POP. I think it's the greatest addition to this TV set you can make.


Anyway, my wife wants to move the furniture around in the room, and it would result in having the TV at a 9 foot seating distance.










WAF issues aside, could you guys give me some insight on what a good recommended distance from the XBR970 would be?


I'd prefer not to have links to charts on CNET or About.com. I'd like to have some old-fashioned user experiences with this set. How far are YOU sitting away from your 970?


Recommendations for 1080i viewing / blu-Ray / PS3 would be appreciated!


Thanks!


----------



## hyghwayman

5.5' is my prefered sitting distance







.

But that is also the max for the room I have it in







.


hyghwayman


----------



## au revoir

Damn Hywayman, you beat me to the draw










I like to sit about 5-6 feet away. Any closer and you start to notice the "screen door effect" of the grill or whatever that mesh is called that's inside the tube. Any further than that and the picture gets too small for my tastes (which change).


I have an 18" florescent light sitting on top of the set in the very back, facing the wall that the TV butts up against. Another member on this forum recommended it to me. It was very cheap and works quite well at reducing eyestrain that can result from watching such a bright picture as the 970 puts out in a totally darkened room.


----------



## analogBalrog

Yeah, that's sounding about right... 6 feet or so. I'm going to have to come up with a way to get the TV closer to our seats. Hmmmm....










BTW, I'm using the Ideal Lume Standard. Really helps with that bright and beautiful screen.


----------



## samijubal

I am about 9' from my TV, it's fine with me. I watch in the dark. 6' would be too close for me.


----------



## TomComm

I've got a free Sony 34in CRT HD a couple of weeks ago from friends for

hauling it out of their garage. Its a KD-34XBR2 made in 2002, does

it qualify for this KD-34XBR970 thread? Its got both ATSC and NTSC

tuners . Seems the only thing it doesn't

have is the super fine pitch Trinitron CRT and separate video/ audio remote setups for each selected tuner and

video input. Since I live in the country, I don't get cable and I won't buy

small-dish, I only get one OTA DT station, KEYT, ABC Santa Barbara, CA.


When I get it into our bedroom, it will be to the left side of the bed at the

foot. I will be at 6.5ft and Judy will be at 9ft, both looking slightly to the side. I could get to 4.5ft and Judy at 6.5ft by moving it closer to the head, but this means a more severe side look. Has anyone tried this side-look setup?


I do have a copy of the complete Service Manual and can make copies of

selected pages for those interested. It has a great picture in HD as expected

from a CRT. SD is very disappointing, no where as good as my BIg Dish

satellite NTSC. Looking forward to doing a limited service setup to take out

some slight imperfections............Tom


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TomComm* /forum/post/11510495
> 
> 
> ...Its a KD-34XBR2 made in 2001, does
> 
> it qualify for this KD-34XBR970 thread? Its got both ATSC and NTSC
> 
> tuners and the super-fine Trinitron CRT.....



Congrats on the new tv. I believe the XBR2 is the predecessor of the XBR800. I don't believe it has a super-fine-pitch (SFP) tube.


----------



## samijubal

What type of SD signal are you talking about? SD channels through the TV tuner do look like crap, but my c-band dish looks great.


----------



## TomComm

What , not super-fine! I'll just have to take it back to where I found it.


----------



## TomComm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/11511396
> 
> 
> What type of SD signal are you talking about? SD channels through the TV tuner do look like crap, but my c-band dish looks great.



The only digital SD I've seen on this TV is OTA local KEYT, not known for its quality

equipment. However the non-HD SD ABC programming is better but never as good as the NTSC analog SD I've watched for years off my C-Band BUD. I'm watching Fox News analog on my 34xbr2 right now on wide-zoom, full width with the top and bottom slightly cut off. Its approaches NTSC DVD qoality!


----------



## samijubal

I've never seen an OTA analog feed that's near as good as c-band, that's just normal. The only thing that's going to beat c-band is HD channels. 4DTV used to look good on my last TV. I don't have it anymore, so I don't know how it looks on the Sony.


----------



## TomComm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/11513015
> 
> 
> I've never seen an OTA analog feed that's near as good as c-band, that's just normal. The only thing that's going to beat c-band is HD channels. 4DTV used to look good on my last TV. I don't have it anymore, so I don't know how it looks on the Sony.




I agree with you 100%, no digital OTA SD beats C-Band NTSC on the

34XRB2. The HD 720p I've seen OTA on KEYT-ESPN sports totally

beats C-Band NTSC, of course. It is truly awesome, especially shots

of the crowd and close-ups of the players, zits, whiskers, pocks and all.

ABC studio programs, GMA and View in HD look lifeless, maybe the

ladies on the show want it that way? They look like they have 1/8in

pancake makeup on! Can't wait to get the Sony into the bedroom

where I got my BUD 4DTV equipment. It won't be as good as BUD

analog but should be lots better than small-dish and OTA digital SD.


----------



## samijubal

I'd be interested to know what the 4DTV looks like on the Sony. Does your 4DTV receiver have a setting for a widescreen TV? I was using the sidecar, it couldn't be set for 16x9.


----------



## TomComm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/11519508
> 
> 
> I'd be interested to know what the 4DTV looks like on the Sony. Does your 4DTV receiver have a setting for a widescreen TV? I was using the sidecar, it couldn't be set for 16x9.



I just brought 4DTV from my sidecar over chn#4 rf from my bedroom

into the garage thru a chn#4 NTSC demodulator and then into the

Sony's video input. Even after all this hobble-up the picture is still virtually

perfect! Watching "travel Channel" one of the better 4DTV. PQ rivals

C-Band NTSC and super-better than any OTA digital SD! I run the Sony

34XBR2 on Zoom-Wide which fills the 16/9 screen completely. I get full

resolution width and only loose a little top and bottom with no geo distortion.

This is the way to watch 4DTV when all the C-Band analog is now gone.


----------



## samijubal

Why are you using RF? You'll get better quality using the line output. I had the line out run from my living room to my bedroom with RG6 coax, a little over 40', the picture was fine.


----------



## TomComm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/11542951
> 
> 
> Why are you using RF? You'll get better quality using the line output. I had the line out run from my living room to my bedroom with RG6 coax, a little over 40', the picture was fine.



The rf link was used only temporarily until I can get help moving the 200# 34XBR2 into the bedroom right next to my C-Band and 4DTV stuff. I'm well aware direct composite video linking is better than rf, but just barely.


----------



## britanico

Hi Sony CRT´s fans

I found a site where you can download the SERVICE MANUAL FOR FREE of 30/34/36xs955 and 34xbr960(all with DA-4 chassis):go to www.schematicsforfree.com and 1)click on "Click here to see the files" in blue big letters 2) click on "Sony" 3)click on "Video" 4)click on "KD34XBR960" or "KD34XS955".It´s a Zip file.


----------



## ck100

If you guys want the actual service menu to the Sony KD-34XBR970 TV I got the link right here.

http://www.manualdirectory.co.uk/Detailed/21144.html 


Click on this link and then click "Visit / Download Sony KD-34XBR970 Service Manual" to download. You may have to skip past an advertisement, but otherwise you should be able to download it.


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ck100* /forum/post/11562236
> 
> 
> If you guys want the actual service menu to the Sony KD-34XBR970 TV I got the link right here.
> 
> http://www.manualdirectory.co.uk/Detailed/21144.html
> 
> 
> Click on this link and then click "Visit / Download Sony KD-34XBR970 Service Manual" to download. You may have to skip past an advertisement, but otherwise you should be able to download it.




So has anyone downloaded this yet? Is it safe?


Thanks, hyghwayman


----------



## au revoir

I downloaded either this one or a similar one that was in PDF format. I was a little disappointed because while it had all the service menu settings listed, it did not bother giving you any description of you what they actually did. The PDF file linked in the "Sony Service Codes" thread was much better for that.


However, the service manual I got did have some instructions regarding the proper procedure for adjusting geometry. The instructions were very methodical, probably too methodical for me to be able to follow.


----------



## samijubal

I have the manual for the 970. There isn't any info in it, besides the presets for the different picture modes, that you can't get in the Sony service codes thread, there's actually less info.


----------



## ck100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyghwayman* /forum/post/11564350
> 
> 
> So has anyone downloaded this yet? Is it safe?
> 
> 
> Thanks, hyghwayman



This was how I got mine so it should be safe for you.


----------



## nsmoller

tv is pretty nice, but i've had 2 problems since i bought it...


first, on top of the screen it seems there is a faint red line of pixels on the very top of the picture, starting about 5 inches into the screen lasting to about 18".


Second, the bottom part of the screen is bent. its really wierd, but the pixels dont go straight down, they hook back at like 30-40 degrees to the left. kinda like this:


|||||||

////////


its annoying. what do you guys think?


----------



## bassface

To fix the problem on the bottom of the screen, you need to adjust PSTP in the service menu. My 970 had the same problem.


----------



## WJonathan

Hmm, while doing geometry repairs yesterday, I noticed the same thing. The set was severely overscanned on all sides (probably at the factory to cover these imperfections). My ////// problem area was a 1 inch horizontal strip on the bottom. Thanks for the tip on the PSTP command.


----------



## samijubal

That adjustment is resolution specific, 720p, 1080i, etc. So you'll have to adjust in all resolutions that have a problem.


----------



## Kruzifixxion

I have this tv and it has almost perfect geometry there is some but harldy noticable,i love this tv.


----------



## dumpstertom

I got my 970 back in March. When I got it I was quite pleased with it...it was better then the 27" TV I was using.


But then I started to notice that the corners where starting to bend. My screen looks like this....


/---------------\\



\\_____________/


It's so bad you can help but notice it, especially while playing the Xbox 360, or watching movies that don't fill the screen.


I called Sony to have a guy come out to look at it, but I wasn't home when he came, and my wife said he turned it on looked at the screen and said it could not be fixed and that I had to live with it and left.










Is that true am I stuck with the screen being bent like that? I was going to call another place, but I'm not sure how to explain the problem to them. I don't want another guy to come out just to tell it can't be fixed.


I understand it probably can't be fixed perfectly, but anything is better that this. There is got to be something that can be done, isn't there?


----------



## ck100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dumpstertom* /forum/post/11592704
> 
> 
> I got my 970 back in March. When I got it I was quite pleased with it...it was better then the 27" TV I was using.
> 
> 
> But then I started to notice that the corners where starting to bend. My screen looks like this....
> 
> 
> /---------------\\
> 
> 
> 
> \\_____________/
> 
> 
> It's so bad you can help but notice it, especially while playing the Xbox 360, or watching movies that don't fill the screen.
> 
> 
> I called Sony to have a guy come out to look at it, but I wasn't home when he came, and my wife said he turned it on looked at the screen and said it could not be fixed and that I had to live with it and left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that true am I stuck with the screen being bent like that? I was going to call another place, but I'm not sure how to explain the problem to them. I don't want another guy to come out just to tell it can't be fixed.
> 
> 
> I understand it probably can't be fixed perfectly, but anything is better that this. There is got to be something that can be done, isn't there?



Your best bet is to fool around with the service menu. It may not solve the problem, but it can make it better at least.


----------



## samijubal

That has to be fixed at the picture tube, if it can be fixed. Every WS CRT TV I've seen does this.


----------



## WJonathan

I have the same problem. I was able to fix a center horizontal bow, but according to my service manual, edge bowing can only be fixed by corner magnets.


----------



## dumpstertom

Okay. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dumpstertom* /forum/post/11592704
> 
> 
> I got my 970 back in March. When I got it I was quite pleased with it...it was better then the 27" TV I was using.
> 
> 
> But then I started to notice that the corners where starting to bend. My screen looks like this....
> 
> 
> /---------------\\
> 
> 
> 
> \\_____________/
> 
> 
> It's so bad you can help but notice it, especially while playing the Xbox 360, or watching movies that don't fill the screen.
> 
> 
> I called Sony to have a guy come out to look at it, but I wasn't home when he came, and my wife said he turned it on looked at the screen and said it could not be fixed and that I had to live with it and left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that true am I stuck with the screen being bent like that? I was going to call another place, but I'm not sure how to explain the problem to them. I don't want another guy to come out just to tell it can't be fixed.
> 
> 
> I understand it probably can't be fixed perfectly, but anything is better that this. There is got to be something that can be done, isn't there?



It can and should be fixed as it is covered under your Sony 2yr warranty. Please don't let a rookie mess with your TV. Go to the Sony web site and search for an Auth. Serv. Center in your area.

Here is a link to my post about the same issue and my chat with
Sony CSR .


Here is a small part of the chat log.


> Quote:
> Larry_ > Hi Donald. Welcome to Sony Online Support. I'm Larry. Please allow me a moment to review your concern.
> 
> Larry_ > Thank you for waiting, Donald.I understand that you're getting black bars on both the sides of the TV. Is that right?
> 
> Donald Benson > No, I'm not getting any black bars at all. The picture fills the screen completely, too far.
> 
> Donald Benson > I have one more question to ask you about this TV. I also notice some geomentry bending at the top left, bottom left (picture dips down about 1/2" and bows up slightly in the middle on the bottom)
> 
> Donald Benson > Can this be corrected by a qualified Technician?
> 
> Larry_ > Yes, Donald.
> 
> Donald Benson > Do you have any info that may help me with this ?
> 
> Larry_ > Yes, Donald. The unit is under warranty for 2 years on parts and on labor.
> 
> Larry_ > Donald, as the TV is under warranty, the service will be free of cost.
> 
> Donald Benson > Once again, thank you very much for your time this morning and have a great day!
> 
> Larry_ > You're welcome.

















 

Click on this picture to see it better, the top left corner is bent down.

My service date is Friday @ 10am, the Sony Auth. Serv. Tech. is scheduled to arrive. I will be watching every thing, maybe even taking pictures. I might even put diapers







on my dog so I don't have to take her out while the Tech. is here. When I was talking on the phone w/ the Tech. he said he would try to fix the geometry issue through the Service menu. Wounder if I could get him to check my greyscale too while he's in there.

Any who, I will take notes / pictures and post the results of this repair by next weekend, so stay tuned.

hyghwayman


----------



## otk

still lovin my 970


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyghwayman* /forum/post/11608611
> 
> 
> It can and should be fixed as it is covered under your Sony 2yr warranty. Please don't let a rookie mess with your TV. Go to the Sony web site and search for an Auth. Serv. Center in your area.
> 
> Here is a link to my post about the same issue and my chat with
> Sony CSR .
> 
> 
> Here is a small part of the chat log.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click on this picture to see it better, the top left corner is bent down.
> 
> My service date is Friday @ 10am, the Sony Auth. Serv. Tech. is scheduled to arrive. I will be watching every thing, maybe even taking pictures. I might even put diapers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on my dog so I don't have to take her out while the Tech. is here. When I was talking on the phone w/ the Tech. he said he would try to fix the geometry issue through the Service menu. Wounder if I could get him to check my greyscale too while he's in there.
> 
> Any who, I will take notes / pictures and post the results of this repair by next weekend, so stay tuned.
> 
> hyghwayman



Just because someone on the phone at Sony says it can be fixed doesn't mean much. They told me they could fix my last TV, they made it worse. If you get lucky enough to actually get someone who knows what they are doing it can probably be fixed. If not, it can get worse. Anyone that lets someone mess with their TV over something that small is taking a big chance on something else getting worse in the process. Ask yourself if you're willing to take that chance before letting anyone mess with your TV.


----------



## chaz01

Don't want to break the rules, but anyone interested in this TV in Massachusetts? The Peabody Sears store had their floor model unplugged, around the corner, and marked for $300. Can't go wrong if it works. Probably ran for less than a year but 15 hours a day. I am not a store employee but if this set didn't weigh a gazillion pounds, would've scooped it up.


----------



## dumpstertom

I got a guy from ABL Electronic Service here in Michigan coming out on the 24th. I'll let you guy's know how my repair goes.


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dumpstertom* /forum/post/11628143
> 
> 
> I got a guy from ABL Electronic Service here in Michigan coming out on the 24th. I'll let you guy's know how my repair goes.



Hope you get a knowledgable Tech. like I did. My TV looks so much better now than it did yesterday morning







. It was awesome watching him go through the service menu with such ease, it only took about an hour for him to address and fix both my Geometry and Underscan?Overscan problems







. He also checked my grey scale and it was spot on perfect for 10am with very little light in room (no more than at night w/ my back light on) Here are a few pictures to show how the TV looked before and after servcing.


I now have a little more understanding of how the service menu looks and works. That will make it easier for me to to go in there down the road when my TV is out of warranty







. I'll just leave it to the pro's while I'm covered under a 5yr. protection plan







.


Before and After

 


Before and after

 


Best of luck to you *dumpstertom* and your TV on the 24th.,

hyghwayman

P.S. If you could post some before and after pictures for us all that would be cool too!


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

Oh man im so ready to blast this god dam tv with a shotgun! I just got it back after a week in repairs for a bow in the right hand corner, and THEY MADE IT WORSE! I GO AN ENTIRE WEEK WITHOUT A TV, only to get it back worse then before! now again i gota go fart around on the phone with complete morons at circuit city to get this crap solved! Forget this, im going with an LCD from now on!


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyghwayman* /forum/post/11630880
> 
> 
> Hope you get a knowledgable Tech. like I did. My TV looks so much better now than it did yesterday morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It was awesome watching him go through the service menu with such ease, it only took about an hour for him to address and fix both my Geometry and Underscan?Overscan problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . He also checked my grey scale and it was spot on perfect for 10am with very little light in room (no more than at night w/ my back light on) Here are a few pictures to show how the TV looked before and after servcing.
> 
> 
> I now have a little more understanding of how the service menu looks and works. That will make it easier for me to to go in there down the road when my TV is out of warranty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll just leave it to the pro's while I'm covered under a 5yr. protection plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Before and After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before and after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck to you *dumpstertom* and your TV on the 24th.,
> 
> hyghwayman
> 
> P.S. If you could post some before and after pictures for us all that would be cool too!



Maybe I'm not seeing those screens right, you've go a lot of glare. It looks like you just traded bowing up in the center for bowing up on the sides.


----------



## WJonathan

As I understand (based on my service manual), corner geometry can only be fixed with physical corner magnet adjustments. After I straightened my horizontal middle bow, the corner bowing was more apparent by comparison but not actually made worse. I believe it's an optical illusion.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

Ya know, they should tell u this stuff about geometry issues and that BEFORE you buy the dam tv! I cant wate to get rid of this piece of crap! Its givin me nothing but headaches! Its a shame too, beautiful picture, but if you cant display it properly, then whats the point?


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yourbigpalal83* /forum/post/11634982
> 
> 
> Ya know, they should tell u this stuff about geometry issues and that BEFORE you buy the dam tv! I cant wate to get rid of this piece of crap! Its givin me nothing but headaches! Its a shame too, beautiful picture, but if you cant display it properly, then whats the point?










Well, in a roundabout way they _did_ tell us by discontinuing CRTs. With all the challenges of perfecting a large widescreen CRT flat tube, I can see why LCD and plasma technologies seemed like the logical conclusion for manufacturers. I mean, if a grade A company like Sony couldn't get widescreen CRTs right, there was no hope for the rest of them.


----------



## samijubal

I'll take the slight geometry flaws over an LCD any day. Plasmas are too big for where my 970 is.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/11635019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in a roundabout way they _did_ tell us by discontinuing CRTs. With all the challenges of perfecting a large widescreen CRT flat tube, I can see why LCD and plasma technologies seemed like the logical conclusion for manufacturers. I mean, if a grade A company like Sony couldn't get widescreen CRTs right, there was no hope for the rest of them.



they got it right. the masses chose the flat junk over quality


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

Hey, look, i love this tv, but, when i send it out for a minor issue, and it comes back worse then before, what choice do i have? Whats worse, is that they wasted a week of my time,NOT COUNTING the endless hours on the phone and wating for them to call me back when they never did, its just, ok, 6 months of this endless crap is enough! i have to give up now. Theres no one elese in the area to fix it!


To me, geometry is every bit as important, as proper color, darkness, etc. I want streight lines to be streight, darks to be dark, colors to be proper, no lag, ghosting, dead pixels, backlight leakage, etc. Why is that so god dam hard? i dont get it. Studios and other people dont have this problem, why oh why on gods green earth does it just have to happen to me?


----------



## samijubal

There's no such thing as a perfect TV, period. You can't have it all. There's going to be some compromise on any TV. You just have to decide what's the most important and what's the least important. For me, PQ is by far the most important. If I have to sacrifice a little on geometry, so be it. Geometry isn't perfect from the source anyway, so it's not that big a deal to me if the TV isn't either. The Sony blows all LCDs away, no matter what the price. Try watching something SD on an LCD or plasma, they're pathetic.


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yourbigpalal83* /forum/post/11635407
> 
> 
> Hey, look, i love this tv, but, when i send it out for a minor issue, and it comes back worse then before, what choice do i have? Whats worse, is that they wasted a week of my time,NOT COUNTING the endless hours on the phone and wating for them to call me back when they never did, its just, ok, 6 months of this endless crap is enough! i have to give up now. Theres no one elese in the area to fix it!
> 
> 
> To me, geometry is every bit as important, as proper color, darkness, etc. I want streight lines to be streight, darks to be dark, colors to be proper, no lag, ghosting, dead pixels, backlight leakage, etc. Why is that so god dam hard? i dont get it. Studios and other people dont have this problem, why oh why on gods green earth does it just have to happen to me?



You stated that you had to send your TV in for repair. My question is why, Both Sony and CC told me that the XBR970 qualified for in home service repairs because of it weight and size.


Sorry to hear that you havn't got the results that you deserve. You may want to try again using the Sony e-support form like I did. When I put in my zip code (suburb S. of Dayton Ohio) it came up w/ only one Auth Serv. center (All Points Video) in my area and I wouldn't trust them with a rock. So I put in another zip code 4 miles south of my own. It came up with Qualxserv In-Home Service out of Franklin Ohio (4mi. south from me). They are listed as a Platinum national authorized Sony servicer provider.

"Authorized Service Centers are independently owned and operated.
_*SES Column:* *S*ony *E*xcellent *S*ervice providers with a Platinum status have met the highest standard of customer satisfaction. Service providers with a Gold status have met a high standard of customer satisfaction."_

All Points Video did not have any SES status










The Technician that worked on my TV siad he was from Cincinatti Ohio, that is about 50 miles away. So it is posible to get someone outside of you area to service you TV. here is the link again.
http://eservice.sony.com/webrma/web/....com/index.php 


Best of luck to you,

hyghwayman


P.S. here are the zip codes I used, just in case you would like to see for your self. my zip is 45342 and the one for Franklin Ohio is 45005.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

well, because i paid 220 bucks for circuit citys 5 year warentee, im stuck with who can fix the dam thing.


Also, circuit city is very misleading when it comes to there contract. Hell, ive spent hours arguing with them the terms of there own contract over the phone, and its plane as day IN HOME SERVICE. But, acording to them, "If it can be fixed in home. If not then it must be shipped out" So, IN home really doesnt mean, acording to them, inside your house.


And for what the "qualified" service tech did, all he did was futs around in the service menu, somthing completly capable of being done IN HOME, and apparently dident even do a very good job of that, because now the image goes uphill and pinches inward at corners, a problem i dident have before his "qualified" hands touched it.


Look, I know geometry on this baby is never going to be spot on 100% perfect. Its not a LCD! fine. i get that, but, you would think a "qualified" tech with apparently "the proper equiptment" would atleast ATTEMPT to get it as close to perfect as possable, not make the problem worse, or create a new one, then PASS IT OFF as fixed so he could get paid, yet, im still stuck with an OBVEROUSLEY OFF SET that is made all the more noticeable by HIS AJUSTMENTS!


Also, the only other repair center outright refused to look at the tv. Why, well, because when they dont even send out a tech to look at it, just cheech and chong over here to pick it up without giving me a document saying you were here and your taking it for repairs, and i tell them "well, sry im not just handing you over a thousand dollar tv without any documentation" they get pissed at me and give me an addatude over the phone. Its like, good lord, excuse me for actuley protecting myself from being ripped off. For all i know if i let you take the tv out of here, WITHOUT A TECH EVEN LOOKING AT IT WHEN IT SAYS IN THE WORTHLESS CONTRACT I HAVE IN HOME SERVICE, too two people who dont even speak english and wont give me proof you have it, i mean, how do i know the dam tv is not going to end up in there living room, and they can completly denie they have it?


Its just the shere fustration with stupid stuff with this tv that pisses me off to no end. First, they give me the tv, and i pay out of my own pocket money for the 5 year in serive protection plan, AND YOU CANT EVEN GET MY NAME RIGHT AND ADDRESS RIGHT on the dam plan? Im giving you 220 bucks that i might never need to use, and thats not enough to get the proper name and address correct? are you kidding me? Hell, the name and address was even in the wrong state! Thats how badly incompentent circuit city is.

Then, it takes MONTHS to correct the mistake, me having to explane the situation numerous times to numerous people, just to be correct so i can even qualfie for service?


THEN, your first service guy doesnt show up once, and i gave him a month, so i go to there only other qualified service place via the contract, and they give me an addatude because its a distance from my house to there place of buisness. Then they try to pull that crap, and i tell circuit city about it, and they ***** to me "well we know they have it" and im like "i dont care, because inless i have proof in my hand, that they have it, both of you could say anything you like, and im stuck with a missing thousand dollar tv"


So, instead of circuit city being a decent company, they send me right back to the first guy who never showed up in the first place, i have to go chasing after him to do his job, and then he makes the tv worse then it was before! ARE YOU F'ING kidding me or what? 6 months of this BS! 6 Fing months of endless fustration all for nothing, and i paid for this? I could have bought alot better things with the 220 bucks i paid for the worthless contract other then 6 months of the run around bs!


Thats why im so fed up with the tv and circuit city, i just wana throw the dam thing at them, say you sell crap, your worthless, give me another one or a replacement, and leave me the hell alone!


completly unexceptable in my view


----------



## WJonathan

OK, then go find a Circuit City forum and vent there. This isnt the place for it.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

No, i understand. its just, i want people to be warned of this kind of stuff. I figure, if it happens to me, its sure as hell can happen to other people, and i want them to atleast be aware of it!


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yourbigpalal83* /forum/post/11639412
> 
> 
> No, i understand. its just, i want people to be warned of this kind of stuff. I figure, if it happens to me, its sure as hell can happen to other people, and i want them to atleast be aware of it!



doesn't really matter, nobody sells the tv anymore, it's out of production


i think samsung and philips still make CRT HDTVs, you might want to go warn them


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

Allright. I apologise. I did go off on a rant, but its just so mind numbingly fustrating, ya know, over somthign that should be just simply amazing it just pisses me off


----------



## samijubal

The TV getting worse is the chance you take when letting someone else mess with your TV. I've posted that here more than once. Virtually all sites that give repair tips for CRT TVs say not to mess with horizontal geometry problems that can't be fixed in the SM, unless they are so bad that it absolutely can't be lived with. Messing around at the yoke can screw up the TV in a hurry, unless you get someone that really knows what they are doing, and unfortunately there isn't many people that do. Warranties cover breakdowns, they don't state anywhere that the product will be perfect.


----------



## lanzarlaluna

Hire Chad B.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/11641134
> 
> 
> The TV getting worse is the chance you take when letting someone else mess with your TV. I've posted that here more than once. Virtually all sites that give repair tips for CRT TVs say not to mess with horizontal geometry problems that can't be fixed in the SM, unless they are so bad that it absolutely can't be lived with. Messing around at the yoke can screw up the TV in a hurry, unless you get someone that really knows what they are doing, and unfortunately there isn't many people that do. Warranties cover breakdowns, they don't state anywhere that the product will be perfect.




Well, he'res "Fixed" Images of the tv. And yes, i have tried to ajust the level of it it just throws off somthing elese.



























Now tell me, i dident have that problem so much before they "fixed" it, was that worth 220 bucks? I think not! And just to get to this point was 6 months worth of effort with the store. Now, do you understand why im so pissed off?


----------



## like.no.other.

Whoever wants their overscan to be fixed, please contact me and I will walk you through

everything. I am advanced at this TV's Service Menu.


----------



## Utahred1981

Has anybody had this issue when using HDMI? I've noticed this on both my Directv HD20 and my PS3. There is a section in the upper righthand corner of my tv monitor where there is a strange pixel issue..


Here is a screenshot.

Attachment 89767


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yourbigpalal83* /forum/post/11642390
> 
> 
> Well, he'res "Fixed" Images of the tv. And yes, i have tried to ajust the level of it it just throws off somthing elese.
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> Now tell me, i dident have that problem so much before they "fixed" it, was that worth 220 bucks? I think not! And just to get to this point was 6 months worth of effort with the store. Now, do you understand why im so pissed off?




That actually looks like the tilt is skewed counterclockwise, in addition to size being off. Why not read up on the service menu forum and fool with it yourself? It honestly isn't hard, and you can't hurt anything just piddling around with the geometry. If you get into trouble, just turn the TV off without saving and it will revert to previous settings.


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/11642848
> 
> 
> That actually looks like the tilt is skewed counterclockwise, in addition to size being off. Why not read up on the service menu forum and fool with it yourself? It honestly isn't hard, and you can't hurt anything just piddling around with the geometry. If you get into trouble, just turn the TV off without saving and it will revert to previous settings.



That's what I'd do. Letting someone else mess with the TV could just end up being even worse. There's not much can be done about horizontal geometry, a couple of adjustments in the SM is all. Other than that it has to be done at the picture tube. If you let someone mees around at the PT, it can get a lot worse than it is. These TVs actually have pretty good geometry for a WS CRT of this size. Look at some other CRT TVs, most are far worse than the 970s are.


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Utahred1981* /forum/post/11642653
> 
> 
> Has anybody had this issue when using HDMI? I've noticed this on both my Directv HD20 and my PS3. There is a section in the upper righthand corner of my tv monitor where there is a strange pixel issue..
> 
> 
> Here is a screenshot.
> 
> Attachment 89767



How much overscan do you have on the HDMI? If you shift the screen up, does it go away?


SLC, I'm in Ogden.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83

Well, if i do mess around with the service menu, i void my contract!


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yourbigpalal83* /forum/post/11643666
> 
> 
> Well, if i do mess around with the service menu, i void my contract!



No one is going to know if you were in there or not. You've already been in there anyway.


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/11633252
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm not seeing those screens right, you've go a lot of glare. It looks like you just traded bowing up in the center for bowing up on the sides.



I see what you are talking about







and I checked the picture against my JVC TV and it looks the same, Now







. The area with the names and station logo might just be shaped that way. All I know is that the center bowing is gone







.


hyghwayman


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Utahred1981* /forum/post/11642653
> 
> 
> Has anybody had this issue when using HDMI? I've noticed this on both my Directv HD20 and my PS3. There is a section in the upper righthand corner of my tv monitor where there is a strange pixel issue..
> 
> 
> Here is a screenshot.
> 
> Attachment 89767



Yes I have seen that, it was last Friday when the Serv. Tech was doing adjustments via the serv. menu.. After using the TV's test pattern, he told me to turn on the 360 to see how every thing looked. That's when I saw it, he just made final adjustments w/ 360 on. It appears that game consoles (360 and PS3) because of them having to work w/ all kinds of TV's and resolutions, the pictures aren't always centered.


It is a easy fix if you are willing to go into your TV's service menu.


hyghwayman


----------



## Utahred1981

It seems to appear after the tv has been on for a while,at first

I thought it was my Directv box but then my ps3 started doing it last night. I know how to get into the Service Menu but I dont want to mess with it unless you guys can walk me through it.


Lets say I do adjust the overscan will this fix or just reduce the problem when I'm using 1080i?


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyghwayman* /forum/post/11630880
> 
> 
> Hope you get a knowledgable Tech. like I did. My TV looks so much better now than it did yesterday morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It was awesome watching him go through the service menu with such ease, it only took about an hour for him to address and fix both my Geometry and Underscan?Overscan problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . He also checked my grey scale and it was spot on perfect for 10am with very little light in room (no more than at night w/ my back light on) Here are a few pictures to show how the TV looked before and after servcing.
> 
> 
> I now have a little more understanding of how the service menu looks and works. That will make it easier for me to to go in there down the road when my TV is out of warranty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll just leave it to the pro's while I'm covered under a 5yr. protection plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck to you *dumpstertom* and your TV on the 24th.,
> 
> hyghwayman
> 
> P.S. If you could post some before and after pictures for us all that would be cool too!



When I first got my tv home, the horizontal bowing in the center was my issue too. The service tech took the back off my tv and adjusted the yoke, which fixed it right quick. Did your visiting tech only mess with the service menu, or did he "pop the hood" too? Congrats, by the way.


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yourbigpalal83* /forum/post/11642390
> 
> 
> Well, he'res "Fixed" Images of the tv. And yes, i have tried to ajust the level of it it just throws off somthing elese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now tell me, i dident have that problem so much before they "fixed" it, was that worth 220 bucks? I think not! And just to get to this point was 6 months worth of effort with the store. Now, do you understand why im so pissed off?



The address bar on my PS3 internet browser ain't perfect either. But it looks like your tilt is off a tad. Tilt Correction is in the tv user menu (not to be confused with the service menu.) Did you try nudging it to the right a hair?


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bassface* /forum/post/11573809
> 
> 
> To fix the problem on the bottom of the screen, you need to adjust PSTP in the service menu. My 970 had the same problem.



PSTP? Oh crap, that's in the MIDs section. ANd resolution specific, eh? I haven't messed with those yet. The 970 service manual doesn't explain those well, and the PDF from the Sony Service codes thread doesn't list PSTP, and it's pretty vague in that area anyhow. Anywhere I can get more info on that? I ask because...


Here's the deal, I'm gonna play a little game with my head. Seems like every time I put in a calibration dvd and make adjustments, I get the grid to look fine, but when I go back to tv or a game console, I'm less than thrilled. So lately I've been making adjustments with my eye (no grid) in the service menu (making notes of what I've done, of course.) I'm sure if I put in a test pattern now I'd be horrified at what I've done, but when I watch tv, a DVD, or play a video game, everything finally looks pleasing to my eye. EXCEPT for my PS3 at 1080i through HDMI. For some reason I can't get that sucker to my liking. And it has to do with vertical lines, I think. Is there a general list of 1080i specific vertical line geometry adjustments I can make so I don't mess up my other geometry settings and inputs (which I'm quite happy with.) And does the fact that my PS3 is hooked up through HDMI make a difference? I think my 720p through the PS3 is okay. I'll have to do more tests. I wish I had a camera to post some shots, but if someone could steer me in he right direction, I'd be happy. Thanks.


----------



## dumpstertom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/11646329
> 
> 
> When I first got my tv home, the horizontal bowing in the center was my issue too. The service tech took the back off my tv and adjusted the yoke, which fixed it right quick. Did your visiting tech only mess with the service menu, or did he "pop the hood" too? Congrats, by the way.



My wife said the first guy that came out only used the service menu. He didn't take the back off. She said he didn't seem to know what he was doing, and to think this is the guy Sony recommended to me.


I have faith that this new guy I have coming out will be able to correct my problems. All that's wrong with my set, as far as I can tell, is all 4 corners bend inwards and I know I have a small overscan issue. I can live with the overscan problem, but the corners bending inwards has to be corrected.


I just wish I had a camera to take some before & after pics.


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/11646835
> 
> 
> PSTP? Oh crap, that's in the MIDs section. ANd resolution specific, eh? I haven't messed with those yet. The 970 service manual doesn't explain those well, and the PDF from the Sony Service codes thread doesn't list PSTP, and it's pretty vague in that area anyhow. Anywhere I can get more info on that? I ask because...



The PSTP is in the MID3 group. From what I've seen on my TV, it only fixes the bending at the bottom of the screen when using the TV tuner. I could be wrong, but it didn't seem to affect anything but the TV tuner.


----------



## fivestarav

Hey, ya'll -


Just bought another Wii game yesterday, and unlike Zelda or Wii Sports, the game suffers from underscan, leaving little black borders on the left and right. I know it's not my tv because like I said, Zelda fills the screen, and so does the Wii menu before the game starts. I always play in "full" mode. I'm noticing many Wii games are starting to suffer from this. I think this would scare the hell out of DLP, LCD, and Plasma owners, but we CRT folks are okay playing a multi-hour session with tiny black bars on the left and right, correct? Someone confirm this for me...please?


I still can't believe Nintendo allows this. This alone would prevent some HDTV owners from getting a Wii. Crazy!


----------



## samijubal

LCD and DLP don't suffer from burn in, it's only plasma and CRT. To keep the possibility of burn in to a minimum, keep the contrast as low as possible.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/11651942
> 
> 
> Hey, ya'll -
> 
> 
> Just bought another Wii game yesterday, and unlike Zelda or Wii Sports, the game suffers from underscan, leaving little black borders on the left and right. I know it's not my tv because like I said, Zelda fills the screen, and so does the Wii menu before the game starts. I always play in "full" mode. I'm noticing many Wii games are starting to suffer from this. I think this would scare the hell out of DLP, LCD, and Plasma owners, but we CRT folks are okay playing a multi-hour session with tiny black bars on the left and right, correct? Someone confirm this for me...please?
> 
> 
> I still can't believe Nintendo allows this. This alone would prevent some HDTV owners from getting a Wii. Crazy!



You know I've been noticing weird stuff with my Xbox games like this. As in, different games that output the same resolutions and aspect ratios cause different overscan situations. For example, I fixed Brothers in Arms which was outputting at 480p widescreen. Then I popped in Destroy all Humans, again 480p widescreen, and the picture is underscanned. Wha??? So, I set the size again, and now each game is correct.


Sooo...what in the world made the TV think they were different sizes? Are there subtle signals the Xbox outputs, besides resolution and aspect ratio, that are confusing the TV's processor? Are some games output in odd sizes, like 15.5:9? None of these companies are going to bother telling us exactly what is up, so I reckon I'll never know.


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/11652922
> 
> 
> You know I've been noticing weird stuff with my Xbox games like this. As in, different games that output the same resolutions and aspect ratios cause different overscan situations. For example, I fixed Brothers in Arms which was outputting at 480p widescreen. Then I popped in Destroy all Humans, again 480p widescreen, and the picture is underscanned. Wha??? So, I set the size again, and now each game is correct.
> 
> 
> Sooo...what in the world made the TV think they were different sizes? Are there subtle signals the Xbox outputs, besides resolution and aspect ratio, that are confusing the TV's processor? Are some games output in odd sizes, like 15.5:9? None of these companies are going to bother telling us exactly what is up, so I reckon I'll never know.



Yeah. It's like they're forcing us to root around blindly in the service menu for solutions. I'm starting to make adjustments myself using DHHS and DHHP in the MID 2 section. Seems to be screen size specific. I fixed "full" and "normal," but messing with "wide zoom" seemed to mess with my "full" setting again, so I stopped. (I don't use Wide Zoom with my Wii anyhow.) That took care of my Wii in 480p. I'm gonna move on to my "original" Xbox next. My Xbox in 480p seems okay in widescreen, but due to a glitch from Midway, I have to play The Suffering: Ties That Bind in 480i...and that's where more underscaning begins. If my Xbox in "wide" mode is fine at 480p, what settings do I need to futz with to get my 480i "wide" from underscaning? Am I still safe using DHHS and DHHP? I know some stuff is resolution specific, but that only seems to pertain to 480p, 720p, and 1080i. 480i seems to be the bastard child of the bunch, and I may mess up things globally by mistake. Any advice?


----------



## Vega78

You guys are trying way too hard at this. I have this TV and have been all through the service menus to tweak this thing perfectly. Just to let you all know, it's not gonna happen. You can stick a calibration DVD in your player and adjust to perfect 5% overscan and then find out that your XBOX or PS3 has over and underscan issues depending on what game it is. Video games don't all scan to the same width nor length. It has nothing to do with this TV. You have several different adjustments for each input type on top of each resolution the TV can display. You will have to make compromises and tweak the TV toward what is most important to you. The sooner you let go of the fact that the picture bends, the linearity is not exact, convergence issues, and that you bought a screen that was too small to lose more picture due to occasional underscan.......you will be able to enjoy yourselves using the TV for what it's worth.


There was way too much hype on this forum about this TV. I paid only 600 bucks for mine and would have been pissed if I had bought it for anymore than that. It puts out a beautiful picture most of the time, but can be spoiled easily if you focus on even just the picture bending.


The fact of the matter is that TV technicians are just as crappy as most technicians in any field. I can say that because I am a technician who works on electronics. Most technicians want to use the service mode to band aid a problem hoping you won't notice that they actually made things worse while adjusting out your main complaint. It would be no better if you had a PDP or LCD. The fact is that most techs are lazy, and don't want to have to remove the back cover from your set and break out the permalloy magnets. The service industry sucks guys. If you get a TV or anything for that matter that is even moderately calibrated, consider yourself lucky. For those who get totally whacked out crap like I get, you're better off on your own, trust me. I had a two techs from two different places look at my set and dick with the service mode that I am far more knowledgeable about, and watched them make elementary adjustments to my set that F'ed up other parts of the picture and sources. I was ready for this and said thanks, and unscrewed all the settings that they had messed with according to my record. No, it shouldn't be this way, but it is. Someday, when I really want a project to do, I'm gonna take off that back panel myself and place the magnets on myself to remove that annoying bend at the top right and left hand corner.


LCD and PDP don't have the same problems that CRT did, but they still can suffer from overscan, underscan, and God only knows what else. These days, if you're not one of those people who don't notice crap like this and just watch a TV that may be way out of adjustment in all respects because you just think that it's cool that you're TV is only 5 inches deep, then you must accept the annoying consequences and learn how to do it yourself.


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/11653373
> 
> 
> Yeah. It's like they're forcing us to root around blindly in the service menu for solutions. I'm starting to make adjustments myself using DHHS and DHHP in the MID 2 section. Seems to be screen size specific. I fixed "full" and "normal," but messing with "wide zoom" seemed to mess with my "full" setting again, so I stopped. (I don't use Wide Zoom with my Wii anyhow.) That took care of my Wii in 480p. I'm gonna move on to my "original" Xbox next. My Xbox in 480p seems okay in widescreen, but due to a glitch from Midway, I have to play The Suffering: Ties That Bind in 480i...and that's where more underscaning begins. If my Xbox in "wide" mode is fine at 480p, what settings do I need to futz with to get my 480i "wide" from underscaning? Am I still safe using DHHS and DHHP? I know some stuff is resolution specific, but that only seems to pertain to 480p, 720p, and 1080i. 480i seems to be the bastard child of the bunch, and I may mess up things globally by mistake. Any advice?



The MID2 settings are resolution specific, but full, zoom and wide zoom are all in the same group, so if you change one, you change them all. The only mode that's seperate is normal.


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/11646329
> 
> 
> When I first got my tv home, the horizontal bowing in the center was my issue too. The service tech took the back off my tv and adjusted the yoke, which fixed it right quick. Did your visiting tech only mess with the service menu, or did he "pop the hood" too? Congrats, by the way.




Thanks Fivestarav,


After reading the many post in this tread I feel very lucky that the Tech who worked on my set knew what he was doing.


The Tech did all adjustments thru the service menu. He came prepaired to do anything he had to, he even brought two parts (magnets and shims).


hyghwayman


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Utahred1981* /forum/post/11644543
> 
> 
> It seems to appear after the tv has been on for a while,at first
> 
> I thought it was my Directv box but then my ps3 started doing it last night. I know how to get into the Service Menu but I dont want to mess with it unless you guys can walk me through it.
> 
> 
> Lets say I do adjust the overscan will this fix or just reduce the problem when I'm using 1080i?



I believe it has more to do with centering the picture that with overscan.


hyghwayman


----------



## Utahred1981

Great, tell me how to fix it,lol


----------



## dac086

Do any of you know why when I go into service mode on my 970 and do changes in there and then when I go back to the tv the settings are not the same? If I go back into service mode for that video input the settings seem to be fine in service mode but when I get out of it and back to regular viewing of that video input the settings dont seem to hold for what I changed in service mode.


----------



## Yourbigpalal83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vega78* /forum/post/11653400
> 
> 
> You guys are trying way too hard at this. I have this TV and have been all through the service menus to tweak this thing perfectly. Just to let you all know, it's not gonna happen. You can stick a calibration DVD in your player and adjust to perfect 5% overscan and then find out that your XBOX or PS3 has over and underscan issues depending on what game it is. Video games don't all scan to the same width nor length. It has nothing to do with this TV. You have several different adjustments for each input type on top of each resolution the TV can display. You will have to make compromises and tweak the TV toward what is most important to you. The sooner you let go of the fact that the picture bends, the linearity is not exact, convergence issues, and that you bought a screen that was too small to lose more picture due to occasional underscan.......you will be able to enjoy yourselves using the TV for what it's worth.
> 
> 
> There was way too much hype on this forum about this TV. I paid only 600 bucks for mine and would have been pissed if I had bought it for anymore than that. It puts out a beautiful picture most of the time, but can be spoiled easily if you focus on even just the picture bending.
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is that TV technicians are just as crappy as most technicians in any field. I can say that because I am a technician who works on electronics. Most technicians want to use the service mode to band aid a problem hoping you won't notice that they actually made things worse while adjusting out your main complaint. It would be no better if you had a PDP or LCD. The fact is that most techs are lazy, and don't want to have to remove the back cover from your set and break out the permalloy magnets. The service industry sucks guys. If you get a TV or anything for that matter that is even moderately calibrated, consider yourself lucky. For those who get totally whacked out crap like I get, you're better off on your own, trust me. I had a two techs from two different places look at my set and dick with the service mode that I am far more knowledgeable about, and watched them make elementary adjustments to my set that F'ed up other parts of the picture and sources. I was ready for this and said thanks, and unscrewed all the settings that they had messed with according to my record. No, it shouldn't be this way, but it is. Someday, when I really want a project to do, I'm gonna take off that back panel myself and place the magnets on myself to remove that annoying bend at the top right and left hand corner.
> 
> 
> LCD and PDP don't have the same problems that CRT did, but they still can suffer from overscan, underscan, and God only knows what else. These days, if you're not one of those people who don't notice crap like this and just watch a TV that may be way out of adjustment in all respects because you just think that it's cool that you're TV is only 5 inches deep, then you must accept the annoying consequences and learn how to do it yourself.



your absolutley right my friend. the service tech messed this tv up way more then it was before, and passed it off as fixed. its amazing how lazy they are, and yet, still want to get paid!


now that i complained about it to circuit city, they are suppost to call today, and i plan on telling them that if this is the best you can do, then your useless. If you cant fix it to my standards, then simply say you cant fix it and then the store has to issue me a new one, but dont dick around and waste a week of my time for crap like this


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dac086* /forum/post/11656377
> 
> 
> Do any of you know why when I go into service mode on my 970 and do changes in there and then when I go back to the tv the settings are not the same? If I go back into service mode for that video input the settings seem to be fine in service mode but when I get out of it and back to regular viewing of that video input the settings dont seem to hold for what I changed in service mode.




Are you saving the settings? Each individual setting has to be saved. Stuff like picture shifting up and down and tilt in the user menu centers itself when you go into the SM and shifts back to wherever it was set when you leave the SM.


----------



## dac086

When I enter SM the picture looks great and positioned correctly, after I save and go back to the input I changed in SM it is totally off. I would have thought the changes that I made in SM would stay the same when I save and get out of SM. I changed just the standard tv cable. I don't have a cable box just straight from the wall socket. I also play games for my Wii and PS3 but haven't messed with those except for PS3 and that was doing the same thing.


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dac086* /forum/post/11658274
> 
> 
> When I enter SM the picture looks great and positioned correctly, after I save and go back to the input I changed in SM it is totally off. I would have thought the changes that I made in SM would stay the same when I save and get out of SM. I changed just the standard tv cable. I don't have a cable box just straight from the wall socket. I also play games for my Wii and PS3 but haven't messed with those except for PS3 and that was doing the same thing.



If you've shifted the picture any in the user menu, up, down, size, it all goes to center or zero when you enter the SM and goes back to user settings when you leave the SM.


----------



## dac086

I thought the whole point of going into the SM was to change the settings to get a better view. Are you saying that whatever changes I make in SM will not exactly be what will be seen in user settings? How do I make changes in SM so that they reflect what I will be seeing in the user settings.


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dac086* /forum/post/11660800
> 
> 
> I thought the whole point of going into the SM was to change the settings to get a better view. Are you saying that whatever changes I make in SM will not exactly be what will be seen in user settings? How do I make changes in SM so that they reflect what I will be seeing in the user settings.



If the user settings are all at zero or center, then what you see in the SM should be what you get when you leave the SM. If you've changed the user settings, then it will go back to them when you leave the SM.


----------



## WJonathan

I think you should define exactly what you mean by "user menu" before this gets into a terminology rut.


----------



## samijubal

The menu. I can't be any more clear. All settings to shift or tilt the screen return to centered when entering the SM and go back to wherever they have been set in the menu after exiting the SM.


----------



## raouliii

I believe that it is good practice to hit reset on the *remote* prior to making SERVICE menu adjustments. This reset puts the USER menu back to defaults. Most of the video USER menu defaults are listed in the service menu 2170P-4 area, UPIC, UBRT, UCOL, UHUE, USHP, UTMP. The reset should zero out the USER menu tilt correction and vertical centering, size and correction. BTW, I believe this reset only occurs for the picture mode currently selected.


After making SERVICE menu adjustments, there shouldn't be any reason to make USER menu adjustments on related items. For instance, NSCO (north/south correction) can be used to correct tilt in the SERVICE menu, therefore, a USER menu tilt correction setting, other than zero, should not be necessary.


----------



## dac086

I understand what you are saying. I actually did that last night before doing any changes in the service menu. Its still kinda hard to get exactly what I want but its better than what I started with. I had to reset the changes in the user menu for the tilt correction and then made changes to the service menu to get what I wanted.


----------



## akeefe

can't believe I bought this set for $699 on sale at circuit city and 2 weeks later they dropped the price another $100 and gave me back rhe dough! what a steal


----------



## samijubal

$599 is what I paid for mine from CC online with free shipping. I was going to buy one in-store, but they wanted $55 to deliver it. That's about $30 more than I paid for my Panasonic Superflat 27" with $10% plus another $10% off in 1994. That TV still works. Hopefully this one will last that long.


----------



## hyghwayman

Here are the setting I'm using in Pro, after doing a self calibration. Color axis set to Monitor (picture taken at night in low light w/ no flash - picture on TV much brighter)


----------



## fivestarav

Just a quick question. Long story short, I want to nudge the raster background a tad to the right using HPOS. Of course this will unfortunately nudge all the tv shows I watch to the right too. Is it safe to use DHHS and DHHP in the MID2s to center the tv shows back to where they were once I move the raster? And are all resolutions treated differently? I watch SD 4x3, 720p and 1080i through rabbit ears. Having the black bar border on the left larger than the black bar border on the right when watching 4x3 content or cropped HD would drive me nuts!


And before anyone rolls their eyes and wonders why I'm being so picky, I just wanna say this falls under "me fixing what the tech messed up." This raster issue is also affecting my input adjustments concerning videogame underscan. Please help if ya can. Thanks.


----------



## samijubal

Does a tech ever do anything but mess it up? Yes, you can use the MID2 settings instead of HPOS. They are only resolution specific though, not input specific. If the TV is still on factory settings in the MID2, you'll find a lot of the picture has been cropped off, way past what's done with overscan. That's the way mine was anyway.


----------



## dumpstertom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dumpstertom* /forum/post/11628143
> 
> 
> I got a guy from ABL Electronic Service here in Michigan coming out on the 24th. I'll let you guy's know how my repair goes.



Yesterday the tech came out to fix my set. Well to keep it short he didn't fix ****. All he did was mess around in the service menu. I told him I though you were suppose to use magnets to fix my problem. He told me that magnets don't work and that if he used them as soon as I moved my set it would screw up the screen.


So I still have all four corners bending inward. It wouldn't be so bad if the top corners didn't bend a 1/2" inward. The bottom isn't that bad. I guess I'm stuck with it.


----------



## samijubal

Magnets are for screen coner convergence. What geometry can't be done in the SM is done at the yoke. If he didn't know what he was doing, you're probably better off not letting him mess with it anyway.


----------



## fivestarav

I have an odd situation I wanna run by you guys. As you may have read, I've been trying to stretch the screen out a bit using the MID2 settings to prevent underscaning from my game consoles. I did pretty good. It got to a point where the left edge was fine, but the right edge had a slight greenish tint to it. It was just a sliver of green that ran along the edge of the right side. I thought it was simply distortion from the picture edge being just a smidgeon away from the tv edge, so I nudged it over a few clicks to make it go away. Much to my surprise, the picture kept moving with each click I made, but the green wasn't pushed away with it. Very odd. I thought this meant I reached the edge of the raster "canvas," but now I'm having second thoughts. Anyhow, I wrote down all my settings and decided to put everything back to where it was. Now that everything is back to where it was, I'm noticing that green stripe is still there - on the right side of the screen while watching SD 4x3 tv shows. In fact, it seems to plague NTSC, 480i and 480p stuff. My 1080i and 720p stuff seems okay (consoles and tv watching), as far as I can tell. More research needs to be done, but I thought I'd throw it out there, just in case someone has the same problem and can provide an explanation or solution.


----------



## Mach1Man

CC has this TV on sale for $399. Looking for a HD for the bedroom no gaming just need a HDTV. Sounds like a no brainer for the $$$. CRT, depth, weight not an issue; just looking for HD with Directv feed. Am I missing something???


Thanks


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mach1Man* /forum/post/11742018
> 
> 
> CC has this TV on sale for $399. Looking for a HD for the bedroom no gaming just need a HDTV. Sounds like a no brainer for the $$$. CRT, depth, weight not an issue; just looking for HD with Directv feed. Am I missing something???
> 
> 
> Thanks



If all that stuff is not an issue, than you're gonna be one happy camper. Go buy one a.s.a.p. Just make sure your bedroom has space for a tv stand that holds 200lbs.


----------



## Mach1Man

Weight not an issue. Gonna buy one. Thanks.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dumpstertom* /forum/post/11727333
> 
> 
> Yesterday the tech came out to fix my set. Well to keep it short he didn't fix ****. All he did was mess around in the service menu. I told him I though you were suppose to use magnets to fix my problem. He told me that magnets don't work and that if he used them as soon as I moved my set it would screw up the screen.
> 
> 
> So I still have all four corners bending inward. It wouldn't be so bad if the top corners didn't bend a 1/2" inward. The bottom isn't that bad. I guess I'm stuck with it.



where do you live?


i'm sure glad i don't live in these magnetic areas of the country


----------



## au revoir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/11744789
> 
> 
> where do you live?
> 
> 
> i'm sure glad i don't live in these magnetic areas of the country



Maybe there's one of those "magnet schools" in the neighborhood that's messing up people's geometry


----------



## Patan

Hi, I'm new to this forum and haven't read all the pages leading up to this since there are so many, so I'm not sure how to start a new topic regarding the 970 so forgive me if this isn't the proper way to do this.


Originally I was wanting to purchase a KV-34XBR960 after reading about them a long time ago and seeing one demo'd in a store once. But then I read in Sound & Vision mag over a year ago that Sony was going to stop producing them and replace them with the 970. Recently my previous Sony died on me after many years of flawless service so I decided the time was right to buy a 970. But after doing research on them on the web some things didn't look or sound right to me - I didn't see any reference to the Super Fine Pitch CRT or CableCard slot, etc. The photo of the unit just didn't look right for some reason. Finally I figured out this was not an upgrade of the 960 but an entirely different set that had some of the same features of the 960 but certainly not all the important ones that made the 960 so special - especially the aforementioned CRT tube and CC slot. Of course this doesn't mean that the 970 isn't a good set - I'm sure it is - my previous Sony lasted me almost 20 years before the picture tube went out and gave me a beautiful picture up until the very day it died.


Let me say right up front that this is not meant to be a slam against the 970 at all, but I had my heart set on the 1400 line resolution of the 960 and CableCard slot so I wouldn't have to add yet another piece of equipment to my system. So after searching the web fruitlessly for one last 960 in the USA (maybe the world) an insane idea possessed me - why not replace the picture tube in the 970 with a 960 tube. They must exist because the 960 is just too new for Sony to not carry important replacement parts. So my question is this guys -do you think this is a realistic possibility? How would one even go about finding this out for sure? Sony isn't going to give any assistance. I like many of Sony's products but their customer service center is almost anything but customer oriented. They can be excrutiatingly frustrating to even get the simplest question answered, but that's the subject of another forum someday. Anyway back to the subject at hand. Am I the only one that has contemplated this idea? Any help given would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Patan* /forum/post/11745263
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm new to this forum and haven't read all the pages leading up to this since there are so many, so I'm not sure how to start a new topic regarding the 970 so forgive me if this isn't the proper way to do this.
> 
> 
> Originally I was wanting to purchase a KV-34XBR960 after reading about them a long time ago and seeing one demo'd in a store once. But then I read in Sound & Vision mag over a year ago that Sony was going to stop producing them and replace them with the 970. Recently my previous Sony died on me after many years of flawless service so I decided the time was right to buy a 970. But after doing research on them on the web some things didn't look or sound right to me - I didn't see any reference to the Super Fine Pitch CRT or CableCard slot, etc. The photo of the unit just didn't look right for some reason. Finally I figured out this was not an upgrade of the 960 but an entirely different set that had some of the same features of the 960 but certainly not all the important ones that made the 960 so special - especially the aforementioned CRT tube and CC slot. Of course this doesn't mean that the 970 isn't a good set - I'm sure it is - my previous Sony lasted me almost 20 years before the picture tube went out and gave me a beautiful picture up until the very day it died.
> 
> 
> Let me say right up front that this is not meant to be a slam against the 970 at all, but I had my heart set on the 1400 line resolution of the 960 and CableCard slot so I wouldn't have to add yet another piece of equipment to my system. So after searching the web fruitlessly for one last 960 in the USA (maybe the world) an insane idea possessed me - why not replace the picture tube in the 970 with a 960 tube. They must exist because the 960 is just too new for Sony to not carry important replacement parts. So my question is this guys -do you think this is a realistic possibility? How would one even go about finding this out for sure? Sony isn't going to give any assistance. I like many of Sony's products but their customer service center is almost anything but customer oriented. They can be excrutiatingly frustrating to even get the simplest question answered, but that's the subject of another forum someday. Anyway back to the subject at hand. Am I the only one that has contemplated this idea? Any help given would be appreciated. Thanks.



try it and let us know how you made out










also, give us the part# and the cost of the 960 tube


i doubt it would match up with the electronics in the 970's chassis


----------



## WJonathan

Sounds like an "easy" weekend engine swap.


"I'm sure this motor will fit in that truck."


6 months and $2,000 in replacement parts later, it still won't run right. Do yourself a favor and find a clean used 960 if that's what you really want.


----------



## samijubal

You can't put a 960 tube in a 970 TV, it doesn't work like that. If the cable card slot is what you're wanting, it wouldn't have it anyway. You wouldn't be disappointed with a 970, if you could still find one. The 960s had many problems that the 970 doesn't have anyway. Do some searching on the web and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## dumpstertom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/11744789
> 
> 
> where do you live?
> 
> 
> i'm sure glad i don't live in these magnetic areas of the country



I live in Michigan. But now you have me thinking. I never thought of this before. I live in a apartment and on the other side of the wall that the TV is on there's all the power meters, the main power shut offs, the phone hub, the cable hub, and a few thing I'm not sure of.


Could all that stuff on the outside wall be causing magnetic interference, which in turn makes the corners of my TV bend inward? That's possible isn't it or am I grasping at straws?


I which I could move the set by myself right now, but I have no one to help me right now.


----------



## samijubal

I've been through 3 of these TVs, they all bent in at the corners. I went through 3 other WS CRT TVs before the 970, they all did it too.


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dumpstertom* /forum/post/11750958
> 
> 
> .....all the power meters, the main power shut offs, the phone hub, the cable hub, and a few thing I'm not sure of.
> 
> 
> Could all that stuff on the outside wall be causing magnetic interference, which in turn makes the corners of my TV bend inward? That's possible isn't it or am I grasping at straws?.....



If strong magnetic fields are being created by this equipment, maybe. Magnetic fields generated by electrical or electronic equipment are generally associated with the inclusion of a motor or transformer, usually associated with a power supply. I don't believe any of the equipment you mentioned would have large transformers or motors.


I've never tried this but maybe you can test for magnetic fields near that wall with a plain old compass. Move the compass around near the wall and see if there is any needle deflection.


----------



## Bob Coxner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mach1Man* /forum/post/11742018
> 
> 
> CC has this TV on sale for $399. Looking for a HD for the bedroom no gaming just need a HDTV. Sounds like a no brainer for the $$$. CRT, depth, weight not an issue; just looking for HD with Directv feed. Am I missing something???
> 
> 
> Thanks



Is this a floor model that's on sale in the store or a print ad? I would be amazed if any CCs have enough in stock for an ad.


----------



## Bob Coxner

I just checked CC online and they do indeed have the 970 listed for $399. However, it's only for in-store pickup and none of the 10 stores within 100 miles of me have it in stock. This is the first time I've seen it listed online in several months.


I checked many other zip codes around the country and I can't find any in stock anywhere. I'm not sure why they would put it back online if there aren't any available.


----------



## samijubal

They're probably just beat up display TVs. They've been out of new ones where I am for 2 months plus, possibly 3 months.


----------



## fivestarav

Hey, guys. No one responded to my earlier post about the "green line" issue- right side of screen when watching tv programs or 480i/480p stuff. Either I'm being too much of a pest, or I didn't describe my issue well. Doing a Google search, I found other people complaining about the same thing on other sets:


"When I play on 720p there is green line on the right side of the screen, but when I change to 1080i there is no line and works great. I have LG RZ-23LZ55 hdtv. Can I adjust the picture or something? Please help." Etc.


Also, tanglemac76 has photos in one of his earlier posts, but his issue is on the left side. I don't think anyone answered his question either. Please check it out for a better description of my issue.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...446406&page=31 


I'll keep searching the forums for an answer, but if any of you have suggestions, please drop me a line. It's driving me crazy. Thanks!


----------



## samijubal

These TVs have a problem where black meets brighter areas, that's the way they are. I've found I can make what you are describing better by adjusting the convergence, RSAP and LSAP mainly, but by the time it goes away, the convergence is off.


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/11773811
> 
> 
> These TVs have a problem where black meets brighter areas, that's the way they are. I've found I can make what you are describing better by adjusting the convergence, RSAP and LSAP mainly, but by the time it goes away, the convergence is off.



Ok. I found RSAP and LSAP described in the XBR970 service manual. Thanks for leading me there. Seems to make sense. I will mess with it late tonight or tomorrow. Like I said, my PS3 at 1080i seems fine (input 6 HDMI). And 1080i tv shows that fill the screen seem fine too. (I'll keep an eye on those cropped commercials while watching tv tonight to be sure.) But my Wii at full screen 480p - yikes! The sad part is I don't remember this being a problem before messing around with the service menu a few weeks back. True, I put all the settings back to where they were recently, but I wonder if I damaged something working on my underscan gaming issues. I could swear I pushed that green line right off the screen before using the MID2s, but now it just won't go away.


From your reply it sounds like you have the same problem but are willing to live with it. True?


----------



## samijubal

Yes, I pretty much just live with it. My TV has a green line at the edge of blacks a lot, so the edge of the screen isn't a big deal. I adjust convergence every time I mess with horizontal settings. For some reason convergence seems to change a little when horizontal settings are adjusted. If you have a pattern like Avia geometry and convergence, the place to start is the CADJ, that adjusts the whole screen, then do LSAP and RSAP.


----------



## stone93

I dont have a green "line" issue as much as I do a green tint issue. Mostly green, sometimes more blue-ish, hard to tell because it more depends whats going on in the background. Basically while I'm watching tv or on the 360 (both component cables) a green tint will creep up from the right and left sides of the screen. Sometimes it stays for 1 second, sometimes 15. The longer it stays typically the closer it gets to the middle of the screen. Its really annoying and I have the extended warranty on it (bought it over a year ago) I'm just afraid to call the BB people and then have them tell me they can't fix it and I have to get a new tv.


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stone93* /forum/post/11778017
> 
> 
> I dont have a green "line" issue as much as I do a green tint issue. Mostly green, sometimes more blue-ish, hard to tell because it more depends whats going on in the background. Basically while I'm watching tv or on the 360 (both component cables) a green tint will creep up from the right and left sides of the screen. Sometimes it stays for 1 second, sometimes 15. The longer it stays typically the closer it gets to the middle of the screen. Its really annoying and I have the extended warranty on it (bought it over a year ago) I'm just afraid to call the BB people and then have them tell me they can't fix it and I have to get a new tv.



THAT sounds serious. True, Best Buy might rather convince you to scrap your XBR970 and give you another tv, but you still have time to call SONY directly for repair instead. Sony gave you a two year warranty. A Sony certified tech will be more likely to fix your issue. And of course SONY would rather have you keep their tv than run to the competition (Sharp, Samsung, etc.) for a replacement. You have nothing to lose. True, when you ask a tech to make geometry adjustments, they usually make a mess and let you down, but for horizontal bowing and your issue, I believe they can help.


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stone93* /forum/post/11778017
> 
> 
> I dont have a green "line" issue as much as I do a green tint issue. Mostly green, sometimes more blue-ish, hard to tell because it more depends whats going on in the background. Basically while I'm watching tv or on the 360 (both component cables) a green tint will creep up from the right and left sides of the screen. Sometimes it stays for 1 second, sometimes 15. The longer it stays typically the closer it gets to the middle of the screen. Its really annoying and I have the extended warranty on it (bought it over a year ago) I'm just afraid to call the BB people and then have them tell me they can't fix it and I have to get a new tv.



Do you have any components or speakers near your set? If yes, than move them for a few days and see what happens. Magnetic interference could cause color purity problems. Don't assume that a speaker is adequately shielded just because they claim to be.


----------



## samijubal

You don't have to take whatever TV they offer you, if they do. The repairs would have to be pretty costly for them to swap TVs. Your warranty doesn't come from BB, they are only the middle man, not the underwriter.


----------



## Vampy76

I'm in Connecticut and needed to replace my dead TV. I had great apprehension to go to CC, but I ended up there. Not knowing what I wanted other then a "flat screen" and about 32", I saw the Sony Wega KD-34XBR970 on the shelf. I didn't want to spend more then $400 (even THAT I didn't want to spend, lol). When I saw it, I thought FOR SURE it was gonna be pricey - but there was no price tag on the shelf. I asked the associate and was told it was the last one anywhere around and because of that it was $349. SOLD.


It will be delivered to me on Saturday (10/6). I've been reading this thread since I purchased it on Sunday. I have pretty good expectations for it. I can understand some people having mixed feelings. I'm not a gamer or a heavy duty DVD watcher. I just like to relax in front of the TV at night, before I doze off and wander to bed.


I have AT&T U-Verse which does HD (I hadn't subscribed for it before as I never had an HDTV before). I ordered an HDMI cable from ebay, so I think I may be all set for when it's delivered.


I'm thinking for my type of viewing this TV should be better then fine. I'm hoping it all works out well...lol. I guess I'll let everyone know on Saturday.


Any suggestions, etc?


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampy76* /forum/post/11789574
> 
> 
> I'm in Connecticut and needed to replace my dead TV. I had great apprehension to go to CC, but I ended up there. Not knowing what I wanted other then a "flat screen" and about 32", I saw the Sony Wega KD-34XBR970 on the shelf. I didn't want to spend more then $400 (even THAT I didn't want to spend, lol). When I saw it, I thought FOR SURE it was gonna be pricey - but there was no price tag on the shelf. I asked the associate and was told it was the last one anywhere around and because of that it was $349. SOLD.
> 
> 
> It will be delivered to me on Saturday (10/6). I've been reading this thread since I purchased it on Sunday. I have pretty good expectations for it. I can understand some people having mixed feelings. I'm not a gamer or a heavy duty DVD watcher. I just like to relax in front of the TV at night, before I doze off and wander to bed.
> 
> 
> I have AT&T U-Verse which does HD (I hadn't subscribed for it before as I never had an HDTV before). I ordered an HDMI cable from ebay, so I think I may be all set for when it's delivered.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking for my type of viewing this TV should be better then fine. I'm hoping it all works out well...lol. I guess I'll let everyone know on Saturday.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions, etc?



Just make sure you have a tv stand that holds 200lbs before it arrives. Other than that you're in for a treat. (Did they have the tv remote to give you? If not, we can tell you where to order an original.) Thanks for saving another XBR970 from its evil captors at CC. Avoid watching stuff in "torch" mode (Vivid), and post back with any problems you might have. We're all here to help each other out. I too bought a display model. They're often abused on the store shelf, and they tend to get banged up on delivery 'cause they're so friggin' heavy and awkward to carry. The heat from being on from store opening to store close sometimes softens the adhesive that holds the yoke in place, causing horizontal bowing, but Sony will come to your home under warranty and readjust that for you if necessary. Enjoy! Post back when it arrives.


----------



## JayPSU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/11790288
> 
> 
> Avoid watching stuff in "torch" mode (Vivid), and post back with any problems you might have.



This is sort of a half-truth in my opinion. It really doesn't matter which "mode" you're using as you can make the picture look EXACTLY the same in each mode with different settings. I think your point, and I agree, is to avoid boosting the contrast and brightness settings too high.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayPSU* /forum/post/11790909
> 
> 
> This is sort of a half-truth in my opinion. It really doesn't matter which "mode" you're using as you can make the picture look EXACTLY the same in each mode with different settings. I think your point, and I agree, is to avoid boosting the contrast and brightness settings too high.



Actually there are lot of hidden settings that change PQ. They're only available in the the service menu. If you set all User Menu settings identical in each Picture mode, there are still subtle differences.


----------



## samijubal

Good luck getting the picture modes to look the same with user settings. I tried for a couple of hours and never came close. They have been tweaked in the SM so much it can't be done in the user menus.


----------



## sfactor23

Hello All -

I had a really good day today - I was in my local Sears, and, lo and behold, they had a 970 floor model for $800 - After confirming with the sales guy there that Sears price matches Circuit City, I ran home to print out their $399 price. Went back to Sears and, sure enough, they took care of me. It gets better: while they were ringing me up, the sales guy stops and says 'maybe we have a new one in the back' - and, wouldn't you know, they found one in the back, all the way in the corner. So, for $399, less another 10% (Sears' policy is to match plus 10%), add tax back in, I got a brand new 970 for $387.82- how amazingly lucky is that?? So, if you're still looking for a 970, try Sears -you never know ...


----------



## stone93

wow I didn't expect so many responses so fast, thanks for all the help.I probably should have mentioned this before but I happens less when using my ps3 (HDMI) versus using my 360 or watching cable (component). Not sure if that makes a difference. It also could just be the fact that I haven't noticed it as much on the ps3, I've also had it for a shorter time than the other two.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/11778728
> 
> 
> THAT sounds serious. True, Best Buy might rather convince you to scrap your XBR970 and give you another tv, but you still have time to call SONY directly for repair instead. Sony gave you a two year warranty. A Sony certified tech will be more likely to fix your issue. And of course SONY would rather have you keep their tv than run to the competition (Sharp, Samsung, etc.) for a replacement. You have nothing to lose. True, when you ask a tech to make geometry adjustments, they usually make a mess and let you down, but for horizontal bowing and your issue, I believe they can help.



Thanks for the help and thats probably what I'll do. Not sure why but to be honest I didn't even think about calling a sony tech. All I know is that from a family owned Wega back in the day the tech had to come out 3-4 times to fix an alignment issue and it was never fixed. We finally gave up, and the tv has since been without any sort of news ticker at the bottom.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raouliii* /forum/post/11779765
> 
> 
> Do you have any components or speakers near your set? If yes, than move them for a few days and see what happens. Magnetic interference could cause color purity problems. Don't assume that a speaker is adequately shielded just because they claim to be.



I don't have any speakers THAT close to the tv. I'm no expert in these matters and its the reason I came into this forum but the closest speaker I have is the center speaker for a 5.1 setup and that is probably about 1 foot below the tv. I'm in a small apt so there isn't much room to move things around and the speakers are placed for good sound throughout the room. How far away should the speakers be? As far as other things, I do have a few components around it, 360, ps3, reciever, cable box/cable modem, router.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/11785006
> 
> 
> You don't have to take whatever TV they offer you, if they do. The repairs would have to be pretty costly for them to swap TVs. Your warranty doesn't come from BB, they are only the middle man, not the underwriter.



The only reason I mentioned that is because a friend of mine had a situation where his tv was no longer in production and they offered him credit towards a new tv ($1600). Not saying I wouldn't mind my $ back 4 years from now to get something more up with the times, but like many of you know, its hard to find a tv with picture as good as this one.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfactor23* /forum/post/11795862
> 
> 
> Hello All -
> 
> I had a really good day today - I was in my local Sears, and, lo and behold, they had a 970 floor model for $800 - After confirming with the sales guy there that Sears price matches Circuit City, I ran home to print out their $399 price. Went back to Sears and, sure enough, they took care of me. It gets better: while they were ringing me up, the sales guy stops and says 'maybe we have a new one in the back' - and, wouldn't you know, they found one in the back, all the way in the corner. So, for $399, less another 10% (Sears' policy is to match plus 10%), add tax back in, I got a brand new 970 for $387.82- how amazingly lucky is that?? So, if you're still looking for a 970, try Sears -you never know ...



pretty awesome deal


----------



## fivestarav

Hey, gang. I often read posts stating you should turn on your tv and wait 30 minutes before making any adjustments. I've recently become a victim of this trying to correct my green line/raster edge showing issue. When I first turn on my tv and go to input 4 to watch a 480p dvd signal, the top right edge is fine, but as you move your eye down the right side of the screen, you can see it angle inwards a bit, giving off a green/black "not-filling-the-screen" impression in that area. This is usually when I whip out all my service manual notes and start figuring out a plan of attack to correct the bugger. Little did I know, the problem goes away in 30 minutes. It's as if the tv warms up and expands the screen a bit, correcting the problem. All this time I've been making service menu adjustments as the tv is starting to warm up, which makes me think I'm making progress with my service menu adjustments, so I stop. Then I shut the tv off, smiling at what a "genius" tv technician I've become, only to return later to the same problem when I turn it on again in a few hours. It was driving me crazy, but the problem seriously goes away by itself in 30 minutes. Still, I don't think I should have to wait 30 minutes for a tv to correct itself. I'm sure I can get it to look good from the moment I turn it on. It's only the 480p stuff. Everything other resolution looks great.


Anyone else experience the "30 minute effect?"


----------



## WJonathan

Aperture grille warming up maybe? I haven't noticed it myself, but I know phenomena like this aren't too unusual with big CRTs.


----------



## samijubal

Are these aperature grille or shadow mask? They have been aperature grill in the past, but these don't have the horizontal lines that the past Sonys were famous for.


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/11842697
> 
> 
> Are these aperature grille or shadow mask? They have been aperature grill in the past, but these don't have the horizontal lines that the past Sonys were famous for.



I can see the two "hair-thin" horizontal lines on my XBR970 when I have a white background. I believe that means aperture grille.


"The horizontal lines you see are the very thin wires that hold the aperture grille in place so it doesn't shift or sag from left to right." - quote from somewhere else on this forum.


----------



## WJonathan

Trinitrons have been AG for a very long time. I can still see the stabilizer lines on mine against a white test pattern. They're hard to see though.


----------



## otk

is it ok to use windex on the picture tube?


so far all i've been using is a very soft cotton cloth to gently wipe away dust build-up


----------



## chaz01

I wouldn't use windex even though it's glass. Use a micro fiber towel (damp if nec.).


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/11897743
> 
> 
> is it ok to use windex on the picture tube?
> 
> 
> so far all i've been using is a very soft cotton cloth to gently wipe away dust build-up



Use soap, warm water, and a cotton t shirt to dry. The anti-glare coating wears off under harsh chemicals.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/11898818
> 
> 
> Use soap, warm water, and a cotton t shirt to dry. The anti-glare coating wears off under harsh chemicals.



thanks


----------



## jdhaller

Does anyone have any suggestions about how I can purchase a Service Manual for the Sony WEGA KD-34XBR970?


I have searched online and several sites have them available for PDF download, but the companies are located in Chile, Panama, China, etc. I just don't feel safe purchasing them.


Can anyone suggest a reputable site? Or is there a "brick and mortar" store?


I've searched what I can on this thread and I think my eye's are going to fall out of my head. I just can't seem to find what I'm looking for. Your help / suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## au revoir

There was a link to a free one earlier in this thread from about 2-3 months ago. What do you need a service manual for anyway? The one I have is fairly useless unless you need a circuit diagram or something.


----------



## jdhaller

I need the service manual for all the preset default settings.


I found a link in this thread to free PDF service manuals but it did not have the Sony WEGA KD-34XBR970, only the 960.


Useless or not, I would like to know where I can get a service manual from a reputable source.


----------



## au revoir

Could someone post a link to that XBR970 service manual that was up a couple months ago? Unless it was taken down by the site. I know it was here at one time, but I don't remember exactly where. Thanks!


----------



## aismert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *au revoir* /forum/post/11923242
> 
> 
> Could someone post a link to that XBR970 service manual that was up a couple months ago? Unless it was taken down by the site. I know it was here at one time, but I don't remember exactly where. Thanks!



I downloaded one yesterday for $23.00 from ServiceManuals.com.


----------



## samijubal

If you're looking to get the service menu settings, they aren't in the manual. Settings are different for each TV. The only preset settings you'll get in the manual are the presets for the 4 different picture modes, vivid, standard, etc. If you've changed settings in the SM and didn't write down the original settings, you're screwed and the manual won't do any good. I have the manual, it's a total waste of money, you can get everything in it and a lot more in this and the Sony service codes thread. The manual link is on page 78 near the top. There's links for the 960 and 970 both.


----------



## rtmach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aismert* /forum/post/11923744
> 
> 
> I downloaded one yesterday for $23.00 from ServiceManuals.com.



I think I downloaded one from there a few months back and had my credit card # stolen , they used it for a few 30- 40 dollar things here and in denmark before I caught it, so watch your statement or call your c.c.bank to be sure


----------



## rtmach

I have 2 970's my second one has a distorted service menu that is oversized and runs off so that I cannot see the settings , does anybody know if this can be corrected by me or do I have to have a service call. I'm not afraid to go into ser menu.thanks I tried to add pic not sure if it went thru


----------



## au revoir

Have you tried adjusting the zoom mode to 4:3 while in the SM?


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdhaller* /forum/post/11917627
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions about how I can purchase a Service Manual for the Sony WEGA KD-34XBR970?
> 
> 
> I have searched online and several sites have them available for PDF download, but the companies are located in Chile, Panama, China, etc. I just don't feel safe purchasing them.
> 
> 
> Can anyone suggest a reputable site? Or is there a "brick and mortar" store?
> 
> 
> I've searched what I can on this thread and I think my eye's are going to fall out of my head. I just can't seem to find what I'm looking for. Your help / suggestions would be appreciated.



Looking for this Service Manual, after a lot of looking I e-mailed Sony Support for info. Here is the reply I received from them. Hope this is helpfull to everyone.

hyghwayman


[Thank you for contacting Sony's Direct Accessories and Parts Center (DAPC USA).
Model: KD34XBR970
Your question was: I'm looking for the Sony service manual for my KD34XBR970. (not the owners manual)


The items you requested are listed below.
Item - ( SM KD-34XBR970 06 US ), 996599802, $39.43 ea.


You may place your order using the link below or call 1-800-488-7669.
Shipping charges and local taxes will be added to your order at checkout.
Sony Direct Accessories & Parts Center web site - http://www.sony.com/accessories ]


----------



## rtmach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *au revoir* /forum/post/11925376
> 
> 
> Have you tried adjusting the zoom mode to 4:3 while in the SM?



If you mean useing the screen button on remote for picture I just tried and it only makes it bigger or smaller but still distorted and shifted to the right. I can pull up the system status pages " in Blue" and they look normal so it is just in the green menu parts


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rtmach* /forum/post/11924193
> 
> 
> I have 2 970's my second one has a distorted service menu that is oversized and runs off so that I cannot see the settings , does anybody know if this can be corrected by me or do I have to have a service call. I'm not afraid to go into ser menu.thanks I tried to add pic not sure if it went thru



Can you take a wide shot of the whole screen? I can't really see what's going on because of the camera lens distortion.


----------



## rtmach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/11926584
> 
> 
> Can you take a wide shot of the whole screen? I can't really see what's going on because of the camera lens distortion.



if you scroll over the whole screen is there, that's the problem. I only get half the menu


----------



## rtmach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/11926584
> 
> 
> Can you take a wide shot of the whole screen? I can't really see what's going on because of the camera lens distortion.



here are some more pics, as you can see I can pull up the the other menu in srv mode but the green one is cut off. oops posted to soon I 'll try again


----------



## rtmach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rtmach* /forum/post/11926795
> 
> 
> here are some more pics, as you can see I can pull up the the other menu in srv mode but the green one is cut off. oops posted to soon I 'll try again



here there are ,I hope


----------



## jdhaller

Thank you samijubal, ck100 & au revoir!


I found the link in post #2314. And it does have the service codes (pages 60-77).


You will need to unpack the rar file. There is a free download of a 30 day trial version of BitZipper that did the job really well. You can find it here: http://www.bitzipper.com/download.html?aid=pl-techpro 


Congratulations to everyone who has been trying to find this file for free. You've finally found it!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ck100* /forum/post/11562236
> 
> 
> If you guys want the actual service menu to the Sony KD-34XBR970 TV I got the link right here.
> 
> http://www.manualdirectory.co.uk/Detailed/21144.html
> 
> 
> Click on this link and then click "Visit / Download Sony KD-34XBR970 Service Manual" to download. You may have to skip past an advertisement, but otherwise you should be able to download it.


----------



## au revoir

I knew there was a link somewhere. I went thru the XBR970 and XBR960 threads but still could not find it. I hope it has the info you are looking for.


Watch out if you try to print out the service code pages though, I think they are laid out for an 11" x 17" page.


----------



## Bob Coxner

For those (including me) who are nervous about giving their credit card numbers to unknown entities, go with virtual cards with limited amounts and times. For example, you can create a virtual credit card with a $20 credit limit (total, not each time used) and it expires in 1 month.


If you have a Bank of America credit card, look for the "Shopsafe" link on your credit card account page. Click on the link and you can creat virtual credit cards there.


If you have a Citibank card, look for the "Virtual Account Numbers" link in the upper-right corner of your credit card account page.


If you have a Discover card, look for "Protection Solutions" along the left-hand side of your credit card account page. Then click on "Secure Online Account Numbers".


If you don't have one of these cards, and you worry about online purchases, I would get one of them.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rtmach* /forum/post/11926892
> 
> 
> here there are ,I hope










! Sorry, I've never seen that before. Maybe Steve050 will drop by and check it out, he's a real live service tech.


----------



## samijubal

Anyone here ever braved horizontal convergence adjustment at the picture tube? My red is off enough to be annoying. Just wondering how hard it is to adjust horizontal convergence.


----------



## aismert

I followed these instructions below, and they worked perfectly, I measured over 2" per side of Horizontal over scan and about 1.25" of Vertical over scan. you have to adjust the horizontal scale first then adjust the horizontal position and go back again and adjust the scale and back to position until you get it just right. then do the same for the vertical adjustments. I removed all of my over scan just leaving a 1/8" on both horizontal sides and vertical sides so I would not see the red/green line at the cutoff. This really works well. I also noticed this really helped with my GEO

*Instructions for the KD-34XBR970 Overscann Adjustments*


To enter service mode turn the TV off then press DISPLAY, 5, VOLUME+, POWER. The current parameter group appears in the top-left and the current parameter appears below it. You can change parameters with 1 and 4, parameter groups with 2 and 5, and the parameter setting with 3 and 6. To save a parameter setting hit MUTING, then ENTER. *You have to save each parameter setting individually.* I would recommend you write down the default for your TV before you change anything! Here are some parameters I found useful for adjusting overscan:


MID1/DHPH - horizontal position

MID1/DVPH - vertical position

MID1/MDHS - horizontal scale

MID1/MDVS - vertical scale


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/11935306
> 
> 
> Anyone here ever braved horizontal convergence adjustment at the picture tube? My red is off enough to be annoying. Just wondering how hard it is to adjust horizontal convergence.



I played with mine, but was never able to fully correct it. My problem is that my misconvergence is slightly different in each quadrant, and I can't seem to get the red and blue straight in proportion. Plus factor in the difficulty of having to fix it for different resolutions and different inputs, and I felt overwhelmed after a few hours. Hopefully yours is a little simpler.


----------



## samijubal

Horizontal convergence changes with different resolutions?


----------



## WJonathan

It seemed to be for me. I know overscan (something else I piddled with but could not master) is dependant upon resolution, and I swear that my convergence varies upon the source input, too. I could be wrong...


I'm pessimistic because I noticed a lot of vertical convergence trouble that would still be present even if I spent a ton of time working on the horizontal. I guess I kind of quit early.


----------



## samijubal

I've noticed that vertical convergence changes depending on how bright or dark the screen is, maybe that's what the horizontal problem was. If I use the Avia convergence pattern on 50 ire and set the convergence as close as possible, when I bring up the 100 ire pattern, the convergence is way off, especially on the sides.


----------



## Ziming

Is ISF calibration worth paying for on a 960/970 at this point?


----------



## WJonathan

Well...how much do you want to spend on it? That's the determining factor to whether or not it's worth it, right?


----------



## bassface

I had my XBR-970 professionally calibrated about four months ago, and I must say that the image does look more realistic. I thought the picture was fantastic before calibration and could not imagine it looking any better.

It cost me $300 for calibration, but I decided to see for myself what all the fuss was about.

The picture quality is noticably improved, but it is not a night and day difference.


----------



## clawhn

i have hdtv sony wega 34", i dont have a blu ray player yet,..i do have a dvd upconvert hdmi im using and for some reason it has a ghost like border on white edges when using 480p and is even worse in 720 p...so im using 480p to minimize the double edge effect (and i tried another brand dvd upconvert and it did the same thing)





no its not edge enhancement. i tried that.


i cant plug the dvd player into another tv because i dont have another hdtv ,only a old analog tv....


its a sony wega 34' crt 16:9 hdtv 720p/1080i tv..the picture on hd cable is better than even $4000 lcd or plasmas ive seen at the store


its not "moving ghosting" like you see on lcds...its more of a "double highlighted white edge on bright objects" instead of a "ghost"


when i tried the s-video or component inputs it does the same thing, so i bought another dvd player and it was worse than the one i have now which is a very good one


but im just wondering if a bluray player will correct this?


problem is, if the problem is related to my hdmi processor input on my tv, then the blu ray will have the same double highlighted edge.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clawhn* /forum/post/11989659
> 
> 
> i have hdtv sony wega 34", i dont have a blu ray player yet,..i do have a dvd upconvert hdmi im using and for some reason it has a ghost like border on white edges when using 480p and is even worse in 720 p...so im using 480p to minimize the double edge effect (and i tried another brand dvd upconvert and it did the same thing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no its not edge enhancement. i tried that.
> 
> 
> i cant plug the dvd player into another tv because i dont have another hdtv ,only a old analog tv....
> 
> 
> its a sony wega 34' crt 16:9 hdtv 720p/1080i tv..the picture on hd cable is better than even $4000 lcd or plasmas ive seen at the store
> 
> 
> its not "moving ghosting" like you see on lcds...its more of a "double highlighted white edge on bright objects" instead of a "ghost"
> 
> 
> when i tried the s-video or component inputs it does the same thing, so i bought another dvd player and it was worse than the one i have now which is a very good one
> 
> 
> but im just wondering if a bluray player will correct this?
> 
> 
> problem is, if the problem is related to my hdmi processor input on my tv, then the blu ray will have the same double highlighted edge.



My first guess was "input", but if it does it on all inputs it can't be a bad cable or input board on the TV. If it were convergence, you would see red or blue shadows instead of white. Sorry, I'm stumped... Can you post a few pics?


----------



## samijubal

Well, I've never been much of a fan of Sony, just never really liked their reliability, after yesterday I'm remembering why. My 970 made a loud pop yesterday, the picture went for a second or two then came back on and now everything dark on the screen has a red tint. It popped a few more times today and some of the red went, but still everything dark or black has a red tint. With the service center we have here, I doubt they will be able to fix it. With the stand and all I'm in this thing for over $700 to have it last less than 6 months. This is why I've avoided Sony products in the past and will go back to that in the future.


----------



## au revoir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/11993366
> 
> 
> Well, I've never been much of a fan of Sony, just never really liked their reliability, after yesterday I'm remembering why. My 970 made a loud pop yesterday, the picture went for a second or two then came back on and now everything dark on the screen has a red tint. It popped a few more times today and some of the red went, but still everything dark or black has a red tint. With the service center we have here, I doubt they will be able to fix it. With the stand and all I'm in this thing for over $700 to have it last less than 6 months. This is why I've avoided Sony products in the past and will go back to that in the future.



Bummer. But for the grace of God goes I. My 970 is approaching it's 6 month birthday. With all the problems I have been reading about with this set, it's got to be only a matter of time. I hope I'm wrong, but I just can't see this set lasting 10-15 years like TV's used to.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/11993366
> 
> 
> Well, I've never been much of a fan of Sony, just never really liked their reliability, after yesterday I'm remembering why. My 970 made a loud pop yesterday, the picture went for a second or two then came back on and now everything dark on the screen has a red tint. It popped a few more times today and some of the red went, but still everything dark or black has a red tint. With the service center we have here, I doubt they will be able to fix it. With the stand and all I'm in this thing for over $700 to have it last less than 6 months. This is why I've avoided Sony products in the past and will go back to that in the future.



I would spend some time Googling the problem, at least if you can't get satisfaction through the warranty. I say that because there are around 5 boards on this set that are modular and very easy to replace. If you can diagnose the failed board, you can buy it off Sony's website. I checked out the prices and most were $75-$100 range.,


----------



## samijubal

I got some news, but I'm not sure if it's good or bad. I called and talked to a technician this morning, I wanted to see if he thought it was something he could fix before I move this 200 pound beast from a bedroom to the living room where he will have room to work on it (funzy wunzy). He said he's not even going to come look at it that from what I said it has to be the picture tube. He's going to order one and have it when he comes on Halloween. So what my convergence, geometry, etc. will look like when he's done, who knows. Right now everything is pretty good except the red is a little off horizontally. I asked him if the PTs go bad on these often, I've read on the internet people who have had them replaced 2-3 times on Sony TVs and still had a problem, he said he replaced one a year or so ago. So hopefully this will all have a happy ending. I guess I'll find out on Halloween.


----------



## liquidplatinum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bassface* /forum/post/11984676
> 
> 
> I had my XBR-970 professionally calibrated about four months ago, and I must say that the image does look more realistic. I thought the picture was fantastic before calibration and could not imagine it looking any better.
> 
> It cost me $300 for calibration, but I decided to see for myself what all the fuss was about.
> 
> The picture quality is noticably improved, but it is not a night and day difference.



Forgive my ignorance, did you have Sony come out and do it or a local company?


----------



## hyghwayman

I have had my Sony KD-34XBR970 since Feb. 21, 2007 and have had no real problems, other than a geomentry issue which I had a Sony Auth. Serv. Tech. come out to my house and repair it through the service menu.


Just wanted to let everyone know I'm still luv'n my Sony.


hyghwayman


----------



## Voyeur

I'd like to make some current observations about my 34XBR970:


Before I bought this, I had an old Toshiba 42-inch rear-projection HD monitor. It had some great qualities (I sure miss it's aspect ratio options) and some not-so-great qualities. There were pixelation issues occasionally, Universal HD and TNT HD looked weak. And sports programs like football and basketball were unsatisfying (blurry movements, pixelation, etc). Also standard-def programs and older, lower quality DVDs looked only okay. Oh, and the TV suffered from burn-in thanks to my over usage of PiP!


But one thing is for sure...Discovery HD looked AMAZING! I mean it just came alive! You could almost reach out and touch the images projected from that channel.


So now I have the Sony XBR970! And standard-def programs look very good. My entire DVD collection looks outstanding. Sports looks WAY better! And all my HD channels have exceptional picture quality overall. Color and contrast are accurate and there's not one weak channel. One thing is odd. Discovery HD isn't as impressive. It just doesn't pop, if you know what I mean. At first I thought it was because all the other HD channels improved dramatically.


But after observing my dad's new 42-inch Panasonic plasma, I noticed that Discovery HD jumped right out of the screen even before he's properly calibrated his settings. It's safe to say, Discovery HD is MADE for big-screen HD!


Don't get me wrong, Discovery HD looks great on my Sony. But it seems to look as good, maybe even slightly better than the other ones. It doesn't have that three-dimensional quality it did on my old Toshiba and my dad's new Panny! Perhaps that's a quality direct-view TV's lack.


So would I change anything? Hell no! By compromise, everything else is several times better with my XBR970! My overall viewing experience is much more satisfying for standard-def, DVD and HD! I just miss that "WOW" factor I used to get from Discovery HD!


----------



## chaz01

Will chime in. Had the purple corner issue and had to return at end of product cycle so couldn't get a replacement. I have had d-ila rp, crt rp (Tosh), plasma and the 970 hdtv's. Of all, the 970 had the best all around pic to me and I was sad to part with it. Sure it's not the biggest screen, or the brightest, or the straightest geometry, but (IMHO) the pic can't be beat at ANY price with the current technology. those complaining about the geometry crack me up. If you think you can get a better set, good luck.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Voyeur* /forum/post/12064154
> 
> 
> I'd like to make some current observations about my 34XBR970:
> 
> 
> Before I bought this, I had an old Toshiba 42-inch rear-projection HD monitor. It had some great qualities (I sure miss it's aspect ratio options) and some not-so-great qualities. There were pixelation issues occasionally, Universal HD and TNT HD looked weak. And sports programs like football and basketball were unsatisfying (blurry movements, pixelation, etc). Also standard-def programs and older, lower quality DVDs looked only okay. Oh, and the TV suffered from burn-in thanks to my over usage of PiP!
> 
> 
> But one thing is for sure...Discovery HD looked AMAZING! I mean it just came alive! You could almost reach out and touch the images projected from that channel.
> 
> 
> So now I have the Sony XBR970! And standard-def programs look very good. My entire DVD collection looks outstanding. Sports looks WAY better! And all my HD channels have exceptional picture quality overall. Color and contrast are accurate and there's not one weak channel. One thing is odd. Discovery HD isn't as impressive. It just doesn't pop, if you know what I mean. At first I thought it was because all the other HD channels improved dramatically.
> 
> 
> But after observing my dad's new 42-inch Panasonic plasma, I noticed that Discovery HD jumped right out of the screen even before he's properly calibrated his settings. It's safe to say, Discovery HD is MADE for big-screen HD!
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Discovery HD looks great on my Sony. But it seems to look as good, maybe even slightly better than the other ones. It doesn't have that three-dimensional quality it did on my old Toshiba and my dad's new Panny! Perhaps that's a quality direct-view TV's lack.
> 
> 
> So would I change anything? Hell no! By compromise, everything else is several times better with my XBR970! My overall viewing experience is much more satisfying for standard-def, DVD and HD! I just miss that "WOW" factor I used to get from Discovery HD!



i love discovery HD on my 970


i love this one show "alien instect: praying mantis", it's breathtaking


i liked it so much, i started a thread about it and it seems many other people liked that particular show as well:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=877538 


it's on tomorrow (nov 1) @ 3pm


----------



## ClayPigeon

I have yet to calibrate anything for 480i. I been putting it off and just use 480p when watching standard def programs. Whenever i switch to 480i on my cable box it looks sooo bad, so i never bothered using it. But i wonder if the picture will look any better once i sit down and actually calibrate to 480i. I'm pretty sure the 480's (i and P) share most of the same settings, so I'm not sure i want to mess up my 480p settings to try and get 480i to look any better. I just went through another round of calibrations after taking a month off. Went and re did for HDMI, component(cable box) and xbox 360. Not sure about how your guys sets came from factory but the only way for me to get any decent overscan (under 4%) vertically is to change the DHVP setting in mid 2. Then of course going to another input i have to re do it all again since they aren't universal and different inputs have different overscan settings. The worst is getting everything right, then on a 108i program when it goes into 4:3 the black bars on the side are not the same distance and time to re tweak. I actually went and measured the 4:3 window this time to make sure it was the right size (was off) and had the right amount of black bars.


I still don't get how you guys calibrate your picture for cable box? since you can't throw on a calibration disc or anything! I actually went and plugged my oppo dvd player into my cable box input using component cables to use that thinking it would work, but once i plugged the box back in EVERYTHING was off overscan wise! I guess cause different devices scale the picture different there really isn't a sure way to do this unless having a calibrator do it. The way i do it is jst watch a HD program and just go until i see the raster of the pic, then back off and do the other side. There is so much overscan though vertically when watching TV ( noticed by actually moving the picture vertically using dhvp to see how much was cut off) I'm guessing mine is at like 6% on top and bottom. I can get it perfect if changing the DHVS settings but as i noticed doing that decrease picture quality, so i just leave it as is and use the DHVP setting and SCRL to just even it out. DHVP might cause a decrease too, but when i out up a grid pattern and change it i don't notice the scan lines blurring like i do when changing the DHVS settings, so who knows. Also no matter what i do i still cannot get the VCEN and VPIN settings perfect for the lif of me. Even when using a ruler to get the lines straight, my set just can't do it without a very noticeable bow either on the top or bottom, there is no happy medium. The bow is especially bad on the upper left corner. My set also has a few bad mis converged lines horizontally on the bottom left side thats a very noticeable "red" and sometimes when the image goes into 16:9 i also see blue. I don't know if i just got a bad set, or some of you guys just don't notice these problems as much as me. Some of you guys actually had a tech come to your house to fix these problems? Thats covered under warranty? or did you have to pay for it?


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *au revoir* /forum/post/11994081
> 
> 
> Bummer. But for the grace of God goes I. My 970 is approaching it's 6 month birthday. With all the problems I have been reading about with this set, it's got to be only a matter of time. I hope I'm wrong, but I just can't see this set lasting 10-15 years like TV's used to.




I had one scary problem a while back when trying to go back into service mode. Turned the TV off and it didn't make any sound like it normally does when it goes off, it was like the picture just went dark after hitting the power button, like no click noise. I turned the TV back on and again no noise! then the red stand by light blinked like 20 times. So i shut it off and decided to unplug it and when i did it finally made the "pop" noise like it shut off. No problems since but that scared me.


----------



## Voyeur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/12072622
> 
> 
> i love discovery HD on my 970
> 
> 
> i love this one show "alien instect: praying mantis", it's breathtaking
> 
> 
> i liked it so much, i started a thread about it and it seems many other people liked that particular show as well:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=877538
> 
> 
> it's on tomorrow (nov 1) @ 3pm



Well, it looks great. But not as breathtaking to me. I'll be at work at that hour, but I'll be on the lookout for that show. Yeah, those insect shows are usually pretty amazing.


----------



## otk

anyone remember a few years back when the tonight show went HD, they had something that looked like a sony 970 (or course it was one of the older models cuz the 970 wasn't out yet) that would come up on this electronic lift to play movie clips and it looked like they had one facing the audience also


----------



## au revoir

I don't remember that, I did see a "making of" documentary about "The War" by Ken Burns. They showed him in his studio working on the editing and the soundtrack. He had what I assume was an XBR 970 or 960 that he was as a studio monitor.


Anyone else see that?


----------



## GhaSper_-

A few days ago I walked into BB and saw the Sony KD-34XBR970 34" tv for $400 and $100 for a 4 year warranty. The picture looked beautiful. But its a bit banged up and if I wanted to get it if I could try bargaining with them even tho they keep saying they lowered it from $1500? I've been reading a lot of good stuff about this tv and how hard it is to find. But it's a floor model that they have probably been using since this newer last model came out. So I was wondering if this tv's worth buying or not or wait and see if the Samsung Ultra Slimfit's ever comes out over here in the US?



p.s. I could take a picture with my phone and post it up on here to show the damages it has on it( but not on actual screen tho or anything major) to help explain what I mean?


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GhaSper_-* /forum/post/12092260
> 
> 
> A few days ago I walked into BB and saw the Sony KD-34XBR970 34" tv for $400 and $100 for a 4 year warranty. The picture looked beautiful. But its a bit banged up and if I wanted to get it if I could try bargaining with them even tho they keep saying they lowered it from $1500? I've been reading a lot of good stuff about this tv and how hard it is to find. But it's a floor model that they have probably been using since this newer last model came out. So I was wondering if this tv's worth buying or not or wait and see if the Samsung Ultra Slimfit's ever comes out over here in the US?
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. I could take a picture with my phone and post it up on here to show the damages it has on it( but not on actual screen tho or anything major) to help explain what I mean?



as far as picture quality, you wont be disapointed.


as far as price, the last known price of a 970 brand new in the box from CC with free shipping was 550 so 400 for a beat up floor model seems a bit high


tell them this, maybe they will go lower


by the way when this tv first came out it was about 1200 retail not 1500


----------



## GhaSper_-




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/12092372
> 
> 
> as far as picture quality, you wont be disapointed.
> 
> 
> as far as price, the last known price of a 970 brand new in the box from CC with free shipping was 550 so 400 for a beat up floor model seems a bit high
> 
> 
> tell them this, maybe they will go lower
> 
> 
> by the way when this tv first came out it was about 1200 retail not 1500



Ahh thx for the info, hope itill work. I read that someone on another forum bought the tv new for $350 at CC or Sears forgot. Is the warranty worth it since it's mest up around and even tho it's mainly for them to make easy profit off of?


----------



## chaz01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GhaSper_-* /forum/post/12092260
> 
> 
> A few days ago I walked into BB and saw the Sony KD-34XBR970 34" tv for $400 and $100 for a 4 year warranty. The picture looked beautiful. But its a bit banged up and if I wanted to get it if I could try bargaining with them even tho they keep saying they lowered it from $1500? I've been reading a lot of good stuff about this tv and how hard it is to find. But it's a floor model that they have probably been using since this newer last model came out. So I was wondering if this tv's worth buying or not or wait and see if the Samsung Ultra Slimfit's ever comes out over here in the US?
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. I could take a picture with my phone and post it up on here to show the damages it has on it( but not on actual screen tho or anything major) to help explain what I mean?



The price isn't bad, but I'm surprised they wouldn't work wit you a bit. It's taking up valuable display space and at some point, they'll have to pay to destroy it.


All that said, why not go back and ask tell them you're willing to take it off their hands and let them be done with it but could they go down another X due to all the cosmetic blemishes?


If it was me, I would have just bought it. These sets are nice.


*edit* not sure how relevant historical pricing (closeout) is. you could toss it out there but they just can't be found anymore to verify.


----------



## GhaSper_-




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chaz01* /forum/post/12098865
> 
> 
> The price isn't bad, but I'm surprised they wouldn't work wit you a bit. It's taking up valuable display space and at some point, they'll have to pay to destroy it.
> 
> 
> All that said, why not go back and ask tell them you're willing to take it off their hands and let them be done with it but could they go down another X due to all the cosmetic blemishes?
> 
> 
> If it was me, I would have just bought it. These sets are nice.
> 
> 
> *edit* not sure how relevant historical pricing (closeout) is. you could toss it out there but they just can't be found anymore to verify.



I would of gotten it if they would of lowered the price to $300 and lower the damn warranty that's to damn expsensive and it's beaten up pretty well but I don't have the cash to get it right now. The Samsung Ultra Slimfit for $550 warranty is $80. The tv is $150 more then the Sony even tho it isn't all banged up. One of the workers I talked to there said they arn''t gonna lower the price anymore since it's lowered from whatever the regular price and this was over a year ago and discontinued...


----------



## chaz01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GhaSper_-* /forum/post/12099105
> 
> 
> I would of gotten it if they would of lowered the price to $300 and lower the damn warranty that's to damn expsensive and it's beaten up pretty well but I don't have the cash to get it right now. The Samsung Ultra Slimfit for $550 warranty is $80. The tv is $150 more then the Sony even tho it isn't all banged up. One of the workers I talked to there said they arn''t gonna lower the price anymore since it's lowered from whatever the regular price and this was over a year ago and discontinued...



If it's too banged up for you then no price is good.


$500 for a 4 year warrantied 970 is a good price.


----------



## otk

the 970 comes with a 2 year warranty so you have to decide if you want to pay an extra $100 for an extra 2 years


----------



## GhaSper_-




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/12102323
> 
> 
> the 970 comes with a 2 year warranty so you have to decide if you want to pay an extra $100 for an extra 2 years



Actually I over exaggerated with how mest up it is but its a floor model that's been out for a long time and it shows when your in person. But I just got back from BB and worked out an extra $50 off the reg $400 price and if I were to buy it the warranty would only be $50 for 4 years. But my brothers good at bargaining better then me so hopefully he can work and extra $50 or $100 somehow, then ill buy it for sure.


I took the pic with my cell phone so it wont show the wears and tears it's got cept at the feet sorta.


----------



## au revoir

Is the right silver "foot" kind of dinged up? I guess you could set a can of beer down in front of it maybe







Or keep it in an always-darkened room and no one will be the wiser.


Actually that set looks like it's in great shape compared to some of the floor models I have seen. One of them had just a hole where the power button used to be. I guess when you wanted to power it up, you just sort of stuck your finger in the hole and felt around in there until the set turned on.


Other ones had massive scratches like they fell out of a pickup truck on the freeway, plus dents and holes in the cabinet.


Get a good price, and keep your brother around to help you move it. Even the Incredible Hulk could not move this TV by himself.


----------



## WJonathan

If it just has paint scratches, that's not unusual. That silver paint is pretty thin. I would worry more about picture quality: straightness of horizontal and vertical lines, color consistency, convergence (red/blue "ghosting" near the screen edges). If the PQ is OK, I would grab it for around $400. You can touch up paint nicks with a silver paint pen.


But it is heavy and very hard to move, as mentioned. Be sure you know where it's going before trying to move it in.


----------



## GhaSper_-




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *au revoir* /forum/post/12104026
> 
> 
> Is the right silver "foot" kind of dinged up? I guess you could set a can of beer down in front of it maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or keep it in an always-darkened room and no one will be the wiser.
> 
> 
> Actually that set looks like it's in great shape compared to some of the floor models I have seen. One of them had just a hole where the power button used to be. I guess when you wanted to power it up, you just sort of stuck your finger in the hole and felt around in there until the set turned on.
> 
> 
> Other ones had massive scratches like they fell out of a pickup truck on the freeway, plus dents and holes in the cabinet.
> 
> 
> Get a good price, and keep your brother around to help you move it. Even the Incredible Hulk could not move this TV by himself.



Ya in the dark it shouldnt be to noticeable. Thx now I know that the one I could buy isn't near as bad as others. Lol ya. One more thing(I hope) where can I find a tv stand for this heavy tv and where?


----------



## au revoir

Big lots has some cheap metal and glass stands for around $50-70.00. IIRC, the 970 is 39 1/2 inches wide, so bring a tape measure if you go looking at stands.


I just went to a thrift store with my tape measure and found a sturdy 40" wide table for $15. Then I got some flat black Rustoleum and spray-painted it black. Looks great! Of course I'm a single guy, so I can get away with stuff like this.


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GhaSper_-* /forum/post/12104180
> 
> 
> One more thing(I hope) where can I find a tv stand for this heavy tv and where?



WalMart has a stand for about $5o bucks new, I have my XBR970 on one and it fits completely and holds


----------



## WJonathan

Wow, perfect color scheme match, too! For $50 that's hard to beat.


----------



## GhaSper_-

Ya it will help a lot on finding one a lot ez now if I do get it next week (I hope) if its still there. Was wondering if should I stick with my 27 in RCA analog tv for another year or 2 until lcd's get better (even tho it still has a longer way to go) or just go ahead and buy the tv and stick with it for 4 years or longer if it last that long?


----------



## samijubal

Well I had my picture tube replaced on Halloween. The guy that did it was pretty clueless, he didn't even use any test equipment, just my Avia disc. It popped again today, so it still isn't fixed. All the settings are out of whack for nothing. I'm going to call and talk to someone higher up at than just the regular phone people at Sony on Monday and see if I can get some satisfaction that way. This is why I've avoided Sony products in the past. I've worked on enough of them to know their relibility isn't very good.


----------



## GhaSper_-




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/12113880
> 
> 
> Well I had my picture tube replaced on Halloween. The guy that did it was pretty clueless, he didn't even use any test equipment, just my Avia disc. It popped again today, so it still isn't fixed. All the settings are out of whack for nothing. I'm going to call and talk to someone higher up at than just the regular phone people at Sony on Monday and see if I can get some satisfaction that way. This is why I've avoided Sony products in the past. I've worked on enough of them to know their relibility isn't very good.



Who came out to fix it but only used your Avia disk lol!? What is the problem with your Sony 970? Can you post a pic of the problem? (If you dont know how to) You can take a pic with your cell phone and send in message to your email and when you open it and see the pic just right click the pic and click save as then to desktop and when you post a message in additional options click manage attachments and browse desktop and click on the name of the pic, or take a pic with a digital camera and load it up on pc and follow the last steps I typed.


p.s.


If I where to have the same problem you have if I get the tv, can you explain what you did to finally get it fixed if it does? Sorry for talking forever.


----------



## samijubal

It was the clueless local Sony authorized repair shop, the only one in my area. Something is popping or arcing somewhere inside the set. The tech said it couldn't be anything but the picture tube, obviously he was wrong. Now everything just looks like crap. Colors are off, geometry, just about everything is messed up.


----------



## GhaSper_-

That sucks. Hope it gets fixed.


Well today when I was at BB again looking at the tv I looked up closer around the edges of the tv and saw this gray line thats near 1 inch in weth (cant get the speller thing to correct it only has weight) and it covers the whole top of the tv and the right side. It isn't very bad but I'm wondering why that's there for. Anyone?



Heres a pic of it. Theres black above which is normal then the bottom left of the pic it shows the gray on the screen. The gray overshadows that part of the screen when your very close to it.


----------



## hyghwayman

Before I bought my Sony KD-XBR970 I had been looking at the SamSung SlimFit HDTV's. I just got finished reading the last page off the SlimFit thread and I am soooooo happy I went w/ the Sony







!


I did a lot of reading up on the two brands then asked a lot of questions too before even looking at them in the stores







. When I was ready to shop I liked the picture of the SamSung in the store but couldn't overcome the negative reviews I had read. So I bit the bullet and against my wife







and bought the Sony







!


----------



## au revoir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GhaSper_-* /forum/post/12116695
> 
> 
> That sucks. Hope it gets fixed.
> 
> 
> Well today when I was at BB again looking at the tv I looked up closer around the edges of the tv and saw this gray line thats near 1 inch in weth (cant get the speller thing to correct it only has weight) and it covers the whole top of the tv and the right side. It isn't very bad but I'm wondering why that's there for. Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a pic of it. Theres black above which is normal then the bottom left of the pic it shows the gray on the screen. The gray overshadows that part of the screen when your very close to it.



I can't see or understand what you're talking about. Maybe you might want to turn off that XBR970 the next time you're in the store. Every minute that thing plays in the store is one less minute you'll get to watch it once it's yours


----------



## Bob Coxner

I'm having a strange problem with my 970. At times it will randomly change inputs, from #6 (which is HDMI) to OTA (which is next in the input sequence). Then it begins inputing a repeating series of digits. One day it was 9's, today it was 5's. It would have one 9, then 99, then 999, etc, for a channel number. It's not a constant problem, it's only happened a few times. I'm not using the remote when it happens.


My main remote is for my HR20-700 DirecTV DVR. It also controls the 970. I have two Sony remotes in the room but they're not the problem. I took out their batteries just in case they were doing something odd but I still had the input change/repeating numerals action going.


My first thought was a neighbor had gotten a new Sony and his remote was causing the interference. However, I'm in a rural area and the nearest neighbor's house is about 50 yards away. I'm not aware of any tv remote that can work at that range.


I guess another possibility is a neighbor's garage door opener, since they have longer ranges but the nearest one with an automatic opener is probably 75 yards away and I'm not aware that garage door openers can affect tv remote receivers.


Now I'm wondering if it's a problem with the HDMI cable itself. The tv and cable are only about 6 months old and neither has been moved recently. Has anyone ever heard of such a problem with an HDMI cable.


I'm wondering how I can test this the next time it happens? I was thinking of covering the IR receiver on the tv to eliminate the possibility that it was receiving extraneous signals from whatever source. What should I use to cover it that will block out any IR signals? I tried tape and even a paperback book but my remote still punches through.


Thanks for any suggestions. The problem is so odd that it's difficult to search for it on Google.


----------



## GhaSper_-




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *au revoir* /forum/post/12117914
> 
> 
> I can't see or understand what you're talking about. Maybe you might want to turn off that XBR970 the next time you're in the store. Every minute that thing plays in the store is one less minute you'll get to watch it once it's yours



You know how the tv screen should be clear and see everything on screen without any other color interfering on it if it's working fine. Well half an inch stretching out on the whole top and right side has this gray shadow looking thing going over whats showing on the tv. Try looking at the pic again and you'll see the gray on the screen before seeing the black on the screen which is normal since it isn't part of what it shows on the tv. I would of took the pic better but my cell phone can't pick up the problem well from a different angle.


Lol I finally did shut it off so no one would see how good the tv displayed and saving it's lifespan.


----------



## dac086

Hey guys,


I have been in and out of this message board and was doing some service menu changes. Currently I have the over-air-hd channels and do not have a cable box. I have done adjustments to the channels that end in .1 but when I go into the regular cable channels the adjustments to size and geometry that I changed in over-air-hd channels have affected the non hd channels. I thought that each setting depending on 1080i, 720p and so on have their own settings. Got any ideas? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## au revoir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Coxner* /forum/post/12119350
> 
> 
> I'm having a strange problem with my 970. At times it will randomly change inputs, from #6 (which is HDMI) to OTA (which is next in the input sequence). Then it begins inputing a repeating series of digits. One day it was 9's, today it was 5's. It would have one 9, then 99, then 999, etc, for a channel number. It's not a constant problem, it's only happened a few times. I'm not using the remote when it happens.
> 
> 
> My main remote is for my HR20-700 DirecTV DVR. It also controls the 970. I have two Sony remotes in the room but they're not the problem. I took out their batteries just in case they were doing something odd but I still had the input change/repeating numerals action going.
> 
> 
> My first thought was a neighbor had gotten a new Sony and his remote was causing the interference. However, I'm in a rural area and the nearest neighbor's house is about 50 yards away. I'm not aware of any tv remote that can work at that range.
> 
> 
> I guess another possibility is a neighbor's garage door opener, since they have longer ranges but the nearest one with an automatic opener is probably 75 yards away and I'm not aware that garage door openers can affect tv remote receivers.
> 
> 
> Now I'm wondering if it's a problem with the HDMI cable itself. The tv and cable are only about 6 months old and neither has been moved recently. Has anyone ever heard of such a problem with an HDMI cable.
> 
> 
> I'm wondering how I can test this the next time it happens? I was thinking of covering the IR receiver on the tv to eliminate the possibility that it was receiving extraneous signals from whatever source. What should I use to cover it that will block out any IR signals? I tried tape and even a paperback book but my remote still punches through.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions. The problem is so odd that it's difficult to search for it on Google.



Semi-serious reply: Are you sure you don't have a large dog or person sitting down on another remote control that is causing this? The "999" problem sounds like a classic symptom.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GhaSper_-* /forum/post/12116695
> 
> 
> That sucks. Hope it gets fixed.
> 
> 
> Well today when I was at BB again looking at the tv I looked up closer around the edges of the tv and saw this gray line thats near 1 inch in weth (cant get the speller thing to correct it only has weight) and it covers the whole top of the tv and the right side. It isn't very bad but I'm wondering why that's there for. Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a pic of it. Theres black above which is normal then the bottom left of the pic it shows the gray on the screen. The gray overshadows that part of the screen when your very close to it.



Oh I see the problem. The giant tarantula is trying to strangle the small TV inside the big TV. Seriously, I can't see squat in that picture.


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dac086* /forum/post/12120891
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I have been in and out of this message board and was doing some service menu changes. Currently I have the over-air-hd channels and do not have a cable box. I have done adjustments to the channels that end in .1 but when I go into the regular cable channels the adjustments to size and geometry that I changed in over-air-hd channels have affected the non hd channels. I thought that each setting depending on 1080i, 720p and so on have their own settings. Got any ideas? Any help would be appreciated.




Only the MID2 settings are resolution specific. The MID1 and vertical/horizontal adjustments adjust all inputs and resolutions.


----------



## GhaSper_-




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/12122544
> 
> 
> Oh I see the problem. The giant tarantula is trying to strangle the small TV inside the big TV. Seriously, I can't see squat in that picture.



I guess ill try to take one with a digital camera to show the gray part when it's showing a dark scene of something on the tv. It isn't anything major, but was just wondering why it's there for.


----------



## Bob Coxner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *au revoir* /forum/post/12122249
> 
> 
> Semi-serious reply: Are you sure you don't have a large dog or person sitting down on another remote control that is causing this? The "999" problem sounds like a classic symptom.



Hehe. As I wrote earlier, I checked all the other remotes in the house by taking their batteries out. I was still getting the extraneous channel numerals. Plus, note that I'm also getting an input change from #6 (HDMI) to OTA (the next input in the sequence). A remote being sat on or under something would likely only give the channel numerals and/or the input change, but not both. I only get one input change and it stops on the OTA.


One thing I did forget to mention...if memory serves, each time it happened has been within the first 30 minutes or so of being turned on in the morning.


Although I'm not an expert, my best suspicion at this point is something to do with the HDMI cable or connector. It has only happened three times, so I don't have a lot of data to work with, but each time it happened was when I was using the HDMI input. I do know that HDMI can get squirrely, but I've never read about it with these particular symptoms.


----------



## Voyeur

My dad had one of those calibration DVDs all this time and didn't tell me. But since he's bought a new Panasonic plasma he told me about how he tried to use it to calibrate his TV.


So, to check my setting and to see if there's anything I can improve upon, I borrowed it. Best thing I could have done. Almost everything changed. I'm now quite sure where my bright level should be and pretty sure how my contrast should be (the contrast test was rather difficult to gauge). And it turns out I had to adjust my colors higher, contrast and brightness lower, my hue one notch toward red, and sharpness down all the way. I was most hesitant about the sharpness thing. But the calibration disc is right...it creates a more natural, cinematic picture without the artificial information that can be added when increasing sharpness. I decided to adjust the settings from all my components (by switching the various connections to my DVD player).


So my *HDTV Cable Box* setting (Pro):

Picture (Contrast)= 61 (out of 100)

Brightness= 66

Color= 49

Hue (Tint)= R1 (one toward red)

Sharpness= Minimum (lowest setting)

*Progressive-scan DVD* (Movie):

Pict= 62

Bright= 68

Color= 47

Hue= R1

Sharp= Min

*HD-DVD* (Movie)

Pic= 50

Bright= 80 (for some reason, HD-DVD setting is already very dark)

Color= 49

Hue= R1

Sharp= Min

*VCR* (Pro):

Pic= 64

Bright= 58

Color= 50

Hue= R1

Sharp= 30 (because of s-video connection, had to adjust a little higher from the test pattern)


Everything looks WAY better now! I can't wait to see one of those insect documentary-thingies on Discover HD!


----------



## dac086




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/12122765
> 
> 
> Only the MID2 settings are resolution specific. The MID1 and vertical/horizontal adjustments adjust all inputs and resolutions.



so I am going to have to live with either one of them being out of spec.


----------



## samijubal

If you want to make seperate adjustments for different resolutions, use the MID2 settings. They aren't input specific, but they are resolution specific.


----------



## ClayPigeon

You have to decide what you want to live with though with adjusting the mid 2 settings. All these settings interact in some way and it will take some time to get everything perfect. Like you may think you have everything adjust right, then when a 16:9 image comes on thats black bordered on the top and bottom the picture may be off and you might have more black bar on the bottom or the top. But you have to decide what you want more, more picture by adjusting these settings, or the cleanest and best possible picture but with higher overscan. Adjusting the horizontal settings (DHHP,DHHS) in mid 2 don't cause any picture degrading (cept for possible linearity issues, but they are fixable) BUT the vertical (DHVP,DHVS) cause blurring of the vertical lines as it must change the way the guns hit the screen. I never noticed anything bad when having them changed, but when viewing line patterns (especially when using the built in test patterns in the PATN service menu) when you change DHVS you will see some of the vertical lines get dull and blurry as you change.


I have since went back to default for the vertical mid 2 settings, but changed the horizontal.


----------



## GhaSper_-

Today I noticed these colors poped up on the top right of the tv. It only shows in dark scenes but dunno why. Anyone know whats causing it?


----------



## au revoir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GhaSper_-* /forum/post/12137034
> 
> 
> Today I noticed these colors poped up on the top right of the tv. It only shows in dark scenes but dunno why. Anyone know whats causing it?



Again, it's hard to see what's going on in that picture. But sometimes if you have a 4:3 channel, there is some video "noise" at the top of the screen from closed caption data. If this is a channel with black bars on all 4 sides, that could very well be what this is.


If this is showing up in the image area of the picture, and on every channel, then there is definitely a problem, but I just cant tell much from that picture.


----------



## GhaSper_-




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *au revoir* /forum/post/12137213
> 
> 
> Again, it's hard to see what's going on in that picture. But sometimes if you have a 4:3 channel, there is some video "noise" at the top of the screen from closed caption data. If this is a channel with black bars on all 4 sides, that could very well be what this is.
> 
> 
> If this is showing up in the image area of the picture, and on every channel, then there is definitely a problem, but I just cant tell much from that picture.



Nothing to do with the pic from a few days ago. Its a very little purplish reddish colors at the top of the picture. Its something I know shouldn't be there but if somehow still confusing its alright.


----------



## discvader

Great thread you guys got here! I picked up this Sony KD-34XBR970 34" HDTV today for $600 new. I was looking at getting a 42" LCD(Sony/Samsung/Vizio) for the last few weeks, but I saw this sucker and to be honest I'm not ready to indulge into the LCD/Plasma market just yet, the screen sizes are sweet, but I love the PQ you get from these HD Trinitrons. Plus apparently I like Sony TV's...I have a 27" Trinitron and a 30" HD Trinitron also...I got alot of info from all of you in this thread, and I THANK YOU ALL!!!


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *discvader* /forum/post/12147086
> 
> 
> Great thread you guys got here! I picked up this Sony KD-34XBR970 34" HDTV today for $600 new. I was looking at getting a 42" LCD(Sony/Samsung/Vizio) for the last few weeks, but I saw this sucker and to be honest I'm not ready to indulge into the LCD/Plasma market just yet, the screen sizes are sweet, but I love the PQ you get from these HD Trinitrons. Plus apparently I like Sony TV's...I have a 27" Trinitron and a 30" HD Trinitron also...I got alot of info from all of you in this thread, and I THANK YOU ALL!!!



Awesome, dude! Mnay happy years of service to your new 970. Where did you find it, BTW?


----------



## samijubal

Or happy months if you're unlucky like me.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/12148577
> 
> 
> Or happy months if you're unlucky like me.



No luck on the repair yet?


----------



## discvader




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/12147435
> 
> 
> Awesome, dude! Mnay happy years of service to your new 970. Where did you find it, BTW?



I got it at REX(a TV & Appliance retailer), not sure if it's nationwide. It was in this week's ad for $666 with 10% off(I can't believe I got this caliber of TV at that price...it's stupid!), and they have/had 2 in stock. Out of the box, I love it! Can't wait till I get it adjusted.


Man, she's a beast! lol



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/12148577
> 
> 
> Or happy months if you're unlucky like me.



I'm sorry man. I had my fingers crossed turning it on, that everything was a go.


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/12149846
> 
> 
> No luck on the repair yet?




Someone else from another shop coming on Thursday to try and fix the mess the last guy made of it.


You'll love this one, it turns out it may have been a diode on the tube driver board, I still haven't got the for sure if it's the 970, but there was a memo on some model of Sony CRT TV that a diode was supposed to be replaced or added or something to fix problems like mine had. So if it is the 970, the guy replaced a $350 PT and completely screwed up the TV over a $1 diode.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/12151349
> 
> 
> Someone else from another shop coming on Thursday to try and fix the mess the last guy made of it.
> 
> 
> You'll love this one, it turns out it may have been a diode on the tube driver board, I still haven't got the for sure if it's the 970, but there was a memo on some model of Sony CRT TV that a diode was supposed to be replaced or added or something to fix problems like mine had. So if it is the 970, the guy replaced a $350 PT and completely screwed up the TV over a $1 diode.



And when Sony's claims dept finds out, that guy will be feeling some heat.


----------



## samijubal

It is the 970 that has a service memo, something about a modification to the PT stem. So the first place did replace the PT for no reason. The other guy didn't come today, some kind of problems with Sony, supposedly it's taken care of and he'll be here tomorrow. I'll post results and exactly what the modification is.


----------



## samijubal

I'm still getting jerked around on this. I want to get a hammer and smash this Sony junk right now and move on to something that lasts longer than 6 months.


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/12189521
> 
> 
> I'm still getting jerked around on this. I want to get a hammer and smash this Sony junk right now and move on to something that lasts longer than 6 months.


----------



## DamageMcRamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GhaSper_-* /forum/post/12116695
> 
> 
> That sucks. Hope it gets fixed.
> 
> 
> Well today when I was at BB again looking at the tv I looked up closer around the edges of the tv and saw this gray line thats near 1 inch in weth (cant get the speller thing to correct it only has weight) and it covers the whole top of the tv and the right side. It isn't very bad but I'm wondering why that's there for. Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a pic of it. Theres black above which is normal then the bottom left of the pic it shows the gray on the screen. The gray overshadows that part of the screen when your very close to it.



GhaSper, I think that what you are looking at IS a shadow. The 970's cabinet actually overhangs the screen. If there is any amount of light in the room, it will cause that. When you are watching the TV in a dark room, you should not see that. Hope that helps.


----------



## Wickerman1972




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/12135218
> 
> 
> You have to decide what you want to live with though with adjusting the mid 2 settings. All these settings interact in some way and it will take some time to get everything perfect. Like you may think you have everything adjust right, then when a 16:9 image comes on thats black bordered on the top and bottom the picture may be off and you might have more black bar on the bottom or the top. But you have to decide what you want more, more picture by adjusting these settings, or the cleanest and best possible picture but with higher overscan. Adjusting the horizontal settings (DHHP,DHHS) in mid 2 don't cause any picture degrading (cept for possible linearity issues, but they are fixable) BUT the vertical (DHVP,DHVS) cause blurring of the vertical lines as it must change the way the guns hit the screen. I never noticed anything bad when having them changed, but when viewing line patterns (especially when using the built in test patterns in the PATN service menu) when you change DHVS you will see some of the vertical lines get dull and blurry as you change.
> 
> 
> I have since went back to default for the vertical mid 2 settings, but changed the horizontal.



Yeah. I've made the mistake of messing with those in the MID menus and I'm guessing now that things must be screwed up. I use to have the defaults written down but have lost them. What really sucks about this TV is that after adjusting everything if you dare move the set everything goes out of whack again and you have to start over. It's been moved a few times and every time I have to go back in and start messing with things. I've made so many changes now that I no longer have any idea what the original settings were and logic tells me that I must have the resolution messed up at least somewhat by now if not by quite a bit.


Another thing is that my convergence is off. But I really don't know how to fix that. It is amazing to me that after all this time I still haven't seen a 970 service manual anywhere on the net. But I don't know how useful it would be anyway. I don't know if they explain things pretty well in those or if it is just a bunch of meaningless numbers.


----------



## samijubal

You must not have been reading through this thread. There's a link for the manual on page 78 near the top. Only vertical convergence can be adjusted in the SM. It's pretty easy to do. The Sony service codes thread has all the convergence adjustment info in it too.


I used the THX circles that are on some DVDs to keep proportions right when messing with the MID settings. There are 2 circles, one for widescreen that works in full and zoom, the other works in normal and wide zoom. The circles should be perfectly round, so a ruler will tell you if you're off one way or the other. Wide zoom will be stretched horizontally. I had my TV with about an inch of black bars on the sides to have the picture not stretched in wide zoom.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/12195501
> 
> 
> ... Only vertical convergence can be adjusted in the SM. It's pretty easy to do. The Sony service codes thread has all the convergence adjustment info in it too.
> 
> ...



Horizontal actually. Vertical can only be adjusted with magnets. I get it mixed up too.


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/12195663
> 
> 
> Horizontal actually. Vertical can only be adjusted with magnets. I get it mixed up too.



That's backwards, it's vertical that can be adjusted in the SM. Horizontal is either the rings on the yoke or magnets. I'm going through all this right now with the clowns Sony sent to make my TV far worse than it was to begin with.


----------



## Wickerman1972




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/12195501
> 
> 
> You must not have been reading through this thread. There's a link for the manual on page 78 near the top. Only vertical convergence can be adjusted in the SM. It's pretty easy to do. The Sony service codes thread has all the convergence adjustment info in it too.
> 
> 
> I used the THX circles that are on some DVDs to keep proportions right when messing with the MID settings. There are 2 circles, one for widescreen that works in full and zoom, the other works in normal and wide zoom. The circles should be perfectly round, so a ruler will tell you if you're off one way or the other. Wide zoom will be stretched horizontally. I had my TV with about an inch of black bars on the sides to have the picture not stretched in wide zoom.



Thanks but that doesn't help me. You have to sign up to the site for a fee to download it and if I was willing to do that I'd just order the real thing in the mail.


----------



## samijubal

That same page has the 960 manual free without joining anything. The 970 manual is a total ripoff anyway, it's the 960 manual reprinted. None of the photos are the 970, they are the 960 or something else. There are many places in the manual that don't apply to the 970. Total waste of $13 or whatever I spent on the worthless manual. There is far more relevant info in this and the Sony service codes thread than there is in the manual.


----------



## Wickerman1972




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/12197082
> 
> 
> That same page has the 960 manual free without joining anything. The 970 manual is a total ripoff anyway, it's the 960 manual reprinted. None of the photos are the 970, they are the 960 or something else. There are many places in the manual that don't apply to the 970. Total waste of $13 or whatever I spent on the worthless manual. There is far more relevant info in this and the Sony service codes thread than there is in the manual.



Well, I have got a ton of work to do. I was downstairs testing things and I don't have circles, I have ovals. I gotta' admit I never really payed attention to the circles. I figured if I just had the same amount of overscan all the way around everything would be fine. But apparently I should have researched more before messing with stuff. It's going to take hours and hours and hours to fix. And since I've moved I've lost all the settings I had written down. Making matters worse is that I don't have the HD version of DVE and the stupid Xbox 360 won't upscale over component so I have no test patterns for 720p and 1080i. It's all fixable I guess, but will take a monumental amount of effort.


----------



## Voyeur

I've just re-calibrated my XBR970 using my new DVE HD-DVD and I noticed my colors, when matched up through the blue filter, didn't match up quite as well through the red and green filters...but I had the color axis on "default". I know most of you guys turn the color axis on "monitor" but I never liked the way it looked. Yet when I switched "default" off, the colors matched up almost perfectly, especially when turning the color up a little more. And with the new calibrations, it works great, especially the HD-based material.


Yet I find film-based DVDs don't look right at all while on "monitor". I popped in the Director's Cut of Troy and not only did the color scheme look drab, but even the Warner Bros logo looked a light shade of yellow and not golden, like it should...but it looks just right on "default". However, a television-based DVD like the Doctor Who disc I'm watching right now, looks better on "monitor". It all seems strange...but looks like I'll be watching my HD cable and television-based DVDs through "monitor" and film-based DVDs through "default".


Either way, everything looks amazing!


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/12195663
> 
> 
> Horizontal actually. Vertical can only be adjusted with magnets. I get it mixed up too.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/12195770
> 
> 
> That's backwards, it's vertical that can be adjusted in the SM. Horizontal is either the rings on the yoke or magnets. I'm going through all this right now with the clowns Sony sent to make my TV far worse than it was to begin with.



Horizontal convergence is the process of converging the three primaries in the horizontal direction.


Vertical convergence is the process of converging the three primaries in the vertical direction.


Static convergence is generally performed by adjusting components on the picture tube yoke and is usually done with white dots on a black background.


Dynamic horizontal convergence can be done in the service menu, usually by viewing white vertical lines against a black background.


Permalloy magnets are generally needed to correct any residual vertical convergence errors seen in horizontal lines.


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wickerman1972* /forum/post/12197634
> 
> 
> Well, I have got a ton of work to do. I was downstairs testing things and I don't have circles, I have ovals. I gotta' admit I never really payed attention to the circles. I figured if I just had the same amount of overscan all the way around everything would be fine. But apparently I should have researched more before messing with stuff. It's going to take hours and hours and hours to fix. And since I've moved I've lost all the settings I had written down. Making matters worse is that I don't have the HD version of DVE and the stupid Xbox 360 won't upscale over component so I have no test patterns for 720p and 1080i. It's all fixable I guess, but will take a monumental amount of effort.




I used an upconverting DVD recorder to adjust 720p and 1080i. I've got more overscan horizontally than vertically, it has to be that way because the TV stretches the picture a little horizontally as it moves out from the center. One of the circles will be oval on full and zoom mode, the other should be round. I think that one is oval in normal and wide zoom and one is round too.


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raouliii* /forum/post/12198220
> 
> 
> Dynamic horizontal convergence can be done in the service menu, usually by viewing white vertical lines against a black background.



Again that's backwards, dynamic convergence is vertical convergence and can be done in the SM. Horizontal is done at the yoke or with magnets.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Yea. The "d-conv" in SM adjusts the vertical lines. I was able to tweak that much better than how the set came at default. With it at default they really seemed to just make sure the center most was perfect, but the left and right side had noticeable color bleeding through. Impossible to get things 100% perfect, but it is way better then how it was set up from the factory. Then again so many other things can knock it out whack, be it placement or any banging around in transit.


From hearing what some of you guys have to say I'm thinking of just taking the back off the set myself and doing horizontal convergence. Sounds like all these techs don't know what they are doing, or just pretend they do, and either say it can't be fixed, or they think it's always the picture tube. I actually did the horizontal convergence with the magnets on my old Sony, so i know how to do it, so no worries about getting "shocked" It's just going to be scary moving the set out on the stand to get in back of it. Last time i tried moving it, it almost tipped over cause it's so front heavy. It's definitely way off though, mostly on the bottom left, and i'm not being anal about it, it's so noticeable when viewing anything on the set. I know it has to be done though, cause when messing with VCEN and VPIN in SM it actualy re-aligns the lines, BUT when it's bowed like crazy! so it's definitely off.


----------



## Wickerman1972

Well, I think I basically ruined my TV. Messing around too much without keeping records has finally caught up with me. When I look at this overscan chart from DVE:

http://www.digitalvideoessentials.co..._signals13.php 


...that big circle in the middle is round and mine is oblong like a football. No matter what I try I can't get it right. I've been screwing with it a few hours and I'm still as clueless as when I started. And who knows how many settings I've changed over the past year that I shouldn't of. I'll tell you what, I will never buy a CRT again. These things are just a pain in the ass. Guys I know who have LCDs don't have to go through all this ****. I never would have messed with it in the first place if it hadn't been so utterly screwed up out of the box. I wish I could get Sony to take this thing back but I know that's impossible. Especially now since I've gone and screwed up everything. I've got everything so distorted so that the resolution and convergence are all messed up as well. And damned calibrations cost more than the TV is worth.


----------



## ClayPigeon

I'll post up all my settings for you in a few after i write them down so you can atleast get in the same ball park. Every Tv is different though, but everything should be pretty close, cept for the convergence settings, i'll just post the dafaults i had for those.


----------



## ClayPigeon

What do you think you changed though? I wont post up all my geometry settings and stuff like that, since they will probably be way off from your set. Is it just mostly the mid settings you need? or do you need all the geo settings as well? let me know!


----------



## Wickerman1972




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/12199221
> 
> 
> I'll post up all my settings for you in a few after i write them down so you can atleast get in the same ball park. Every Tv is different though, but everything should be pretty close, cept for the convergence settings, i'll just post the dafaults i had for those.



I would very much appreciate that.







That might actually get me in the ballpark at least.


----------



## Wickerman1972




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/12199354
> 
> 
> What do you think you changed though? I wont post up all my geometry settings and stuff like that, since they will probably be way off from your set. Is it just mostly the mid settings you need? or do you need all the geo settings as well? let me know!



I can't even remember what all I've changed because I've had it a year and was careful at first but the longer I went the more lax I got and now I have no idea what I've changed before and what I haven't. I do know I've messed with a lot of stuff trying to get overscan somewhat right. I didn't find out all this stuff about the MID settings screwing things up until I'd already done it. Nor had I ever really payed attention to that circle in the middle. I figured if you've got a uniform rectangle along the outside everything would be OK. Boy, I was wrong. And it's been moved several times and every time that happens I end up having to mess with it again.


----------



## Wickerman1972

I've never even attempted adjusting color or grayscale or convergence or anything like that. If I've changed that stuff it was unknowingly or by accident. Everything I've messed with has been in an attempt to get overscan right and to do that I know I've changed way more than the few basic controls. I know I've changed things that make your screen wave clear to the one side on the bottom and I've changed things that basically draw a big dark curtain over the screen if you move them too far. I can't even remember what the stuff is because it's been so long and I lost all my paperwork when I moved. But for starters anyway probably everything in the MID and those 210D or whatever settings would help me a lot.


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raouliii* /forum/post/12198220
> 
> 
> Dynamic horizontal convergence can be done in the service menu, usually by viewing white vertical lines against a black background.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/12198319
> 
> 
> Again that's backwards, dynamic convergence is vertical convergence and can be done in the SM. Horizontal is done at the yoke or with magnets.



I'm afraid you're mistaken. The dynamic convergence performed using the service menu is considered horizontal convergence. It is the process of reducing the error between the horizontal component of the color guns. White vertical lines are used as a reference. The key to the terminology is that when the adjustment is being made, the colored line moves in the horizontal direction.


A quote of a Sony Service Manual :

"2-3.5. DYNAMIC CONVERGENCE ADJUSTMENTS

Set dynamic convergence using the following service mode adjustment

data.

Only H-component can be corrected, for vertical component use

permalloy to compensate"


----------



## samijubal

No matter how you word it, the vertical lines are what's adjustable. Horizontal lines are done at the yoke or with magnets.


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/12199697
> 
> 
> No matter how you word it, the vertical lines are what's adjustable. Horizontal lines are done at the yoke or with magnets.



Yes, agreed. My posts were meant to help clear up your understanding of the terms.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Wickerman, sorry it took so long, so much to go through! Do these settings first and let me know how things look. if they are way off, then i will give you my default mid 1-2 settings, cause like i said, the defaults in the service manual were not the same as on my set! Plus th4ese settings are for my HD cable box component inputs.


all the same for all res/inputs/screen modes. BUT this is from on 480p... cept when noted with **

Mid 1. I don't use 480i at all.


DHPH-101

DVPH-40

DHAR-240

DVAR-135

DHPW-55

DVPW-5

DYCD-2

DYSD-4

MDHP-42 ** 0 on 480pfull,1080i/720p mode**

MDVP-0

MDHS-159 ** 240 on 480p/1080i full mode**

MDVS-120 ** 135 on 1080i**

DGSB-0

DGSR-0

DPSW-0

MDLO-12

BCOL-0

DYSS-1



MID 2/ 480p


DHHP-63 **45 on 480p full mode** 27 on 1080i/44 on 720p**

DHHS-173 **190 on 480p full mode** 186 on 1080i/124 on 720p**

DHVP-27 **24 on 480p full mode** 40 on 1080i/52 on 720p**

DHVS-60 **67 on 1080i** 90 on 720p**

DHVL-0 **4 on 1080i**


----------



## ClayPigeon

Then again, these settings are going to be way off on your set depending on what you have your screen size settings at, now that i think about it. BUT, those are easy to change once you have something up to test it. Let me know though and i'll post up the other settings.


----------



## samijubal

Make sure you're not in wide zoom when trying to get proportions right. Wide zoom stretches everything horizontally.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/12199697
> 
> 
> No matter how you word it, the vertical lines are what's adjustable. Horizontal lines are done at the yoke or with magnets.



Vertical line R/G/B movement = horizontal convergence; horizontal line R/G/B = vertical convergence.


----------



## Wickerman1972




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/12200006
> 
> 
> Wickerman, sorry it took so long, so much to go through! Do these settings first and let me know how things look. if they are way off, then i will give you my default mid 1-2 settings, cause like i said, the defaults in the service manual were not the same as on my set! Plus th4ese settings are for my HD cable box component inputs.
> 
> 
> all the same for all res/inputs/screen modes. BUT this is from on 480p... cept when noted with **
> 
> Mid 1. I don't use 480i at all.
> 
> 
> DHPH-101
> 
> DVPH-40
> 
> DHAR-240
> 
> DVAR-135
> 
> DHPW-55
> 
> DVPW-5
> 
> DYCD-2
> 
> DYSD-4
> 
> MDHP-42 ** 0 on 480pfull,1080i/720p mode**
> 
> MDVP-0
> 
> MDHS-159 ** 240 on 480p/1080i full mode**
> 
> MDVS-120 ** 135 on 1080i**
> 
> DGSB-0
> 
> DGSR-0
> 
> DPSW-0
> 
> MDLO-12
> 
> BCOL-0
> 
> DYSS-1
> 
> 
> 
> MID 2/ 480p
> 
> 
> DHHP-63 **45 on 480p full mode** 27 on 1080i/44 on 720p**
> 
> DHHS-173 **190 on 480p full mode** 186 on 1080i/124 on 720p**
> 
> DHVP-27 **24 on 480p full mode** 40 on 1080i/52 on 720p**
> 
> DHVS-60 **67 on 1080i** 90 on 720p**
> 
> DHVL-0 **4 on 1080i**



Sorry for taking so long to reply. I wasn't on the internet anymore last night and it was late before I was able to get on today. I tried these MID 1 and MID 2 settings but it didn't help any because they don't jibe with my 2170D settings. If I had your 2170D settings that would probably get me in the ballpark since your 2107D settings correspond with your MID settings. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Wickerman1972




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/12200006
> 
> 
> Wickerman, sorry it took so long, so much to go through! Do these settings first and let me know how things look. if they are way off, then i will give you my default mid 1-2 settings, cause like i said, the defaults in the service manual were not the same as on my set! Plus th4ese settings are for my HD cable box component inputs.
> 
> 
> all the same for all res/inputs/screen modes. BUT this is from on 480p... cept when noted with **
> 
> Mid 1. I don't use 480i at all.
> 
> 
> DHPH-101
> 
> DVPH-40
> 
> DHAR-240
> 
> DVAR-135
> 
> DHPW-55
> 
> DVPW-5
> 
> DYCD-2
> 
> DYSD-4
> 
> MDHP-42 ** 0 on 480pfull,1080i/720p mode**
> 
> MDVP-0
> 
> MDHS-159 ** 240 on 480p/1080i full mode**
> 
> MDVS-120 ** 135 on 1080i**
> 
> DGSB-0
> 
> DGSR-0
> 
> DPSW-0
> 
> MDLO-12
> 
> BCOL-0
> 
> DYSS-1
> 
> 
> 
> MID 2/ 480p
> 
> 
> DHHP-63 **45 on 480p full mode** 27 on 1080i/44 on 720p**
> 
> DHHS-173 **190 on 480p full mode** 186 on 1080i/124 on 720p**
> 
> DHVP-27 **24 on 480p full mode** 40 on 1080i/52 on 720p**
> 
> DHVS-60 **67 on 1080i** 90 on 720p**
> 
> DHVL-0 **4 on 1080i**



I've discovered that I totally freaked out over nothing. I'll paste here what I wrote in another thread so I don't have to explain it all again:



> Quote:
> I just found out I was losing my mind over nothing when it came to the overscan. I've been pulling my hair out the last few days since I saw this:
> 
> http://www.ramelectronics.net/assets.../sharpness.jpg
> 
> 
> When I saw that the first thing that came to my mind was, "That circle wasn't round when I was messing with it." So I put DVE back in and confirmed that mine definitely wasn't round, it was oval. So I thought I had everything screwed up and way out of proportion and I've been losing my mind the last few days over it. And I was trying in vein to adjust it so that the circle would be round and everything else would be in the picture as well but I just couldn't do it, hence all the talk about this being so hard. But then just a few minutes ago I saw this:
> 
> http://www.ramelectronics.net/assets...an-percent.jpg
> 
> 
> That is actually my pattern! And it's what mine looks like. I wasn't paying enough attention, didn't notice that one said 1.78.1 and the other said 2.39:1, etc. They look so damned similar that I thought it was the same thing when I stumbled onto it and then freaked out. So no wonder its been so hard. I've been trying to do something that is impossible. I definitely do feel a lot better now. There are still plenty of tweaks that my TV needs but at least it isn't in horribly bad shape like I had started thinking.



So it was a mistake on my part. But there are still plenty of issues that need ironed out. One of the things is an issue with my convergence which became a noticeable problem after moving the set. And I've got plenty of geometry problems that I've really never tried that hard to fix yet. But before I try doing anything major I'm going to have to get the HD-DVD version of DVE because my 360 won't upscale the SD version of DVE I have.


----------



## scorpioneyes

Hi there. I'm new to this forum and just read a couple of pages of threads.


My local electronics store (non-chain) is selling a brand new 970 for $599. According to what I'm reading, that seems a bit high. Does anyone recommend buying it? What would be the going price now that it's all gone. Should I bargain down?


I won't be using it much other than just watching tv, playing dvds. No games, no special equipment in/out (i.e., theatre system, special dvd player/blu ray). I know nothing about calibration.


My last Sony 19" from the late '80s lasted well over 20 years. Just died a year ago from a worn-out tube.


Thanks to all who can give me some advice.


p.s. Should I buy a warranty?


----------



## Wickerman1972




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scorpioneyes* /forum/post/12217579
> 
> 
> Hi there. I'm new to this forum and just read a couple of pages of threads.
> 
> 
> My local electronics store (non-chain) is selling a brand new 970 for $599. According to what I'm reading, that seems a bit high. Does anyone recommend buying it? What would be the going price now that it's all gone. Should I bargain down?
> 
> 
> I won't be using it much other than just watching tv, playing dvds. No games, no special equipment in/out (i.e., theatre system, special dvd player/blu ray). I know nothing about calibration.
> 
> 
> My last Sony 19" from the late '80s lasted well over 20 years. Just died a year ago from a worn-out tube.
> 
> 
> Thanks to all who can give me some advice.
> 
> 
> p.s. Should I buy a warranty?



Hmm, perhaps you can get em' down to $500 if you try.


----------



## chaz01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scorpioneyes* /forum/post/12217579
> 
> 
> Hi there. I'm new to this forum and just read a couple of pages of threads.
> 
> 
> My local electronics store (non-chain) is selling a brand new 970 for $599. According to what I'm reading, that seems a bit high. Does anyone recommend buying it? What would be the going price now that it's all gone. Should I bargain down?
> 
> 
> I won't be using it much other than just watching tv, playing dvds. No games, no special equipment in/out (i.e., theatre system, special dvd player/blu ray). I know nothing about calibration.
> 
> 
> My last Sony 19" from the late '80s lasted well over 20 years. Just died a year ago from a worn-out tube.
> 
> 
> Thanks to all who can give me some advice.
> 
> 
> p.s. Should I buy a warranty?



Would be a great buy for you. the price is reasonable. Buy it.


----------



## bassface

Buy it, quick before someone else does. It is not likely you will find another one new in the box with full factory warranty (two years parts AND labor).


----------



## samijubal

I will have to chime in here against it. My first 2 TVs were crap out of the box, the third one bit it in less than 5 months. Do they look good when working right? Yes, but their reliability is crap and if it doesn't look right out of the box, you can't exchange it for another one.


----------



## scorpioneyes

thanks to all for the advice.


i just came back from the store and the salesperson won't budge on the price. he says he won't go below cost (altho i forgot to ask what his cost is). $599 is his firm price.


he's also selling a 2-yr extended warranty for around $99. is that worth it? should i still buy the tv?


what type of stand do you recommend? i don't have furniture deep enough to hold this model. he's selling Sony stands for $349. kinda pricey.


----------



## chaz01

You know, if you don't have a stand, that could be a deal breaker. Price of TV AND a stand could cost up around a thousand. For that price, you now have other options in the LCD/plasma category for a decent small TV. You won't get the pic quality of the 970, but as mentioned they do have their reliability issues.


Mine went back with purple corner defect in


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scorpioneyes* /forum/post/12221222
> 
> 
> thanks to all for the advice.
> 
> 
> i just came back from the store and the salesperson won't budge on the price. he says he won't go below cost (altho i forgot to ask what his cost is). $599 is his firm price.
> 
> 
> he's also selling a 2-yr extended warranty for around $99. is that worth it? should i still buy the tv?
> 
> 
> what type of stand do you recommend? i don't have furniture deep enough to hold this model. he's selling Sony stands for $349. kinda pricey.



That is a very good price even if you go for the extended warranty. The stand I'm using was bought at WalMart for $59.99 and the matching AV stand for the same price.


















The XBR970 sits completely on this stand, which is rated for 240lbs top shelf, 340lbs total.


hyghwayman


----------



## PimpUigi

Think you could give a link to the stand???


I'd like to buy it.

Mine is going to collapse any day, and the TV on it...luckily was cheap, but I don't want that to happen when I put an XBR960 or something on it.


I've had a 180 lb TV on it, but it creaks...and...it's scary. So...


$60 sounds like a nice price.


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chaz01* /forum/post/12221336
> 
> 
> You know, if you don't have a stand, that could be a deal breaker. Price of TV AND a stand could cost up around a thousand. For that price, you now have other options in the LCD/plasma category for a decent small TV. You won't get the pic quality of the 970, but as mentioned they do have their reliability issues.
> 
> 
> Mine went back with purple corner defect in


----------



## chaz01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/12223135
> 
> 
> Yep, I wasted $75 on a stand for this TV that I don't need now as the TV will never be repaired to look anything like it did, if they can even repair it at all. Add to that the $600+tax I wasted on the TV and I'm in this whole thing for $700+ to have the TV last less than 5 months. Never again will I touch anything Sony. It's been 3 weeks and every time someone messes with the TV it gets far worse than it was before they started.



If it can't be fixed, Sony will probably give you credit back towards another purchase. I know this doesn't make things right, but within one year I don't think they're going to tell you tough luck.


Sorry to hear though.


----------



## discvader

Well, I've had my 970 for over a week now. Had to re-enforce my exsisting stand to handle the extra weight, but it's plenty sturdy now, plus I'm building a new one within the next few months. Was wondering what other people have their set-up as...distance from viewing area. Right now mines about 6-7 ft(centered couch) and the cabinet the TV is on is a tad more than 3ft high(I like it higher).


After a I read a post about green push I started to see a green on mine, but it's just on the analog tv channels(could it be the component cables?), not the HD channels, or my onkyo DVD player or my Sony Upconvert DVD player...I changed to the 13-15-5-3(RYR-GYB) setting lowered the Gcut and Gdrv, looks better! The SBRT setting was on 14...way to low, so I changed it to 28, but that seem'd a bit high, so went with 24 for now.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/12223135
> 
> 
> Yep, I wasted $75 on a stand for this TV that I don't need now as the TV will never be repaired to look anything like it did, if they can even repair it at all. Add to that the $600+tax I wasted on the TV and I'm in this whole thing for $700+ to have the TV last less than 5 months. Never again will I touch anything Sony. It's been 3 weeks and every time someone messes with the TV it gets far worse than it was before they started.



Did the new guy come in and try to fix it yet?


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *discvader* /forum/post/12226273
> 
> 
> ..... lowered the Gcut and Gdrv......



I don't recommend changing cuts or drives without test equipment or after careful viewing of greyscale test patterns. Cuts and drives are for greyscale adjustment only, not for color decoder adjustment and can do weird things to your colors if not adjusted accurately. They should only be used to resolve color errors in a non-color/greyscale test pattern.


----------



## au revoir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raouliii* /forum/post/12227168
> 
> 
> I don't recommend changing cuts or drives without test equipment or after careful viewing of greyscale test patterns. Cuts and drives are for greyscale adjustment only, not for color decoder adjustment and can do weird things to your colors if not adjusted accurately. They should only be used to resolve color errors in a non-color/greyscale test pattern.



I agree, but would add that if you are watching a black and white movie and see any noticeable green, red, or blue color skew, that's a sign you need to consider adjusting cuts. The way I have done it is to figure out the absolute minimum changes you can do to get to a neutral gray and then STOP. While there is a chance of messing things up, I think it's worth chancing that in order to get black and white movies looking like they should.


It's very easy to get carried away with this, but chances are, your set was pretty close to optimal with factory settings. Once you eliminate the color push in black and white, movies and TV shows in color will look better as well, with much "cleaner" color reproduction.


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *au revoir* /forum/post/12227743
> 
> 
> I agree, but would add that if you are watching a black and white movie and see any noticeable green, red, or blue color skew, that's a sign you need to consider adjusting cuts. The way I have done it is to figure out the absolute minimum changes you can do to get to a neutral gray and then STOP. While there is a chance of messing things up, I think it's worth chancing that in order to get black and white movies looking like they should.
> 
> 
> It's very easy to get carried away with this, but chances are, your set was pretty close to optimal with factory settings. Once you eliminate the color push in black and white, movies and TV shows in color will look better as well, with much "cleaner" color reproduction.



Agreed. It appeared to me that discvader, an owner for


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/12226950
> 
> 
> Did the new guy come in and try to fix it yet?




He did and he screwed it up even worse. Now they are waiting for parts to fix what was never a problem until these 2 clowns got their hands in it.


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chaz01* /forum/post/12225080
> 
> 
> If it can't be fixed, Sony will probably give you credit back towards another purchase. I know this doesn't make things right, but within one year I don't think they're going to tell you tough luck.
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear though.



Credit doesn't really do me much good since the only thing I could get to replace it is an LCD. I broke down and bought an LCD yesterday and returned it today. I can't believe people actually watch those things, crapola. Now I'm looking around local for a used CRT. There was a 32" Toshiba I could have got the day before yseterday for $100, but when I e-mailed him about it last night he said he just dumped it in his driveway and busted it all up.


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raouliii* /forum/post/12227168
> 
> 
> I don't recommend changing cuts or drives without test equipment or after careful viewing of greyscale test patterns. Cuts and drives are for greyscale adjustment only, not for color decoder adjustment and can do weird things to your colors if not adjusted accurately. They should only be used to resolve color errors in a non-color/greyscale test pattern.




My TV was pretty much unwatchable out of the box. After turning the GDRV and GCUT down it looked perfect.


----------



## au revoir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/12227967
> 
> 
> My TV was pretty much unwatchable out of the box. After turning the GDRV and GCUT down it looked perfect.



I have been able to fine tune greyscale by adjusting the cuts only. You should not need to adjust the drives.


----------



## discvader




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raouliii* /forum/post/12227827
> 
> 
> Agreed. It appeared to me that discvader, an owner for


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *discvader* /forum/post/12230467
> 
> 
> Pretty much...lol, but I do have a green tint on my analog channels..... no tint on HD.



Fairly good evidence that the tint is NOT associated with greyscale but with the color decoder and input/resolution specific offsets.


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *au revoir* /forum/post/12229196
> 
> 
> I have been able to fine tune greyscale by adjusting the cuts only. You should not need to adjust the drives.



The TV was completely green when I got it, it wasn't anything that could be fixed with the cutoffs.


----------



## au revoir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *discvader* /forum/post/12230467
> 
> 
> Pretty much...lol, but I do have a green tint on my analog channels. Maybe I'm crazed? Here's a couple of pics... no tint on HD.



Hate to be a snob, but who cares about analog channels? If HD and DVD's look good, they should be your priority. If you tune in an HD channel and turn the color all the way down to zero, are you getting true uncontaminated gray? If so, I would probably leave grayscale alone.


If not, then I'd mess with the cuts just enough to fix the grays.If the whole picture was green like you say, I would probably just take the set back.


But hey, it's your TV, have fun. Not trying to boss you around or anything. I just went through a period when I messed with the cuts and drives a lot, and succeeded only in messing things up and going back to factory settings after much grief..


That picture looks really good, but unfortunately every video source is different so it's easy to get the color in one movie or scene looking perfect, but then when you watch something else, you see some glaring flaw like way too much red or blue.


----------



## discvader




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *au revoir* /forum/post/12231658
> 
> 
> Hate to be a snob, but who cares about analog channels? If HD and DVD's look good, they should be your priority. If you tune in an HD channel and turn the color all the way down to zero, are you getting true uncontaminated gray? If so, I would probably leave grayscale alone.
> 
> 
> If not, then I'd mess with the cuts just enough to fix the grays.If the whole picture was green like you say, I would probably just take the set back.
> 
> 
> But hey, it's your TV, have fun. Not trying to boss you around or anything. I just went through a period when I messed with the cuts and drives a lot, and succeeded only in messing things up and going back to factory settings after much grief..
> 
> 
> That picture looks really good, but unfortunately every video source is different so it's easy to get the color in one movie or scene looking perfect, but then when you watch something else, you see some glaring flaw like way too much red or blue.



Yeah, it not's that bad and as you said, it is just the analog channels, which, who cares? I put everything back to factory settings, except the SBRT which is now at 28, it was the lowest number in which the THX logo appeared in the test.


----------



## PimpUigi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyghwayman* /forum/post/12222313
> 
> 
> That is a very good price even if you go for the extended warranty. The stand I'm using was bought at WalMart for $59.99 and the matching AV stand for the same price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The XBR970 sits completely on this stand, which is rated for 240lbs top shelf, 340lbs total.
> 
> 
> hyghwayman



So what manufacturer/model stand is that?

I can't find one on the net that looks like that, for $60

Even at Walmart.


----------



## samijubal

I use this one for up to 240 pounds from Walmart, with site to store it's $53.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=2432285 


Lots of shelf space underneath to hold everything that goes with the TV, a lot in my case.


----------



## PimpUigi

That's what I'll probably have to go with, seeing as this guy has disappeared and took his info with him.


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/12291654
> 
> 
> I use this one for up to 240 pounds from Walmart, with site to store it's $53.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=2432285
> 
> 
> Lots of shelf space underneath to hold everything that goes with the TV, a lot in my case.




I too looked at that stand but came to the conclusion it didn't provide enough ventilation for my gear







.


hyghwayman


----------



## Vega78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *discvader* /forum/post/12226273
> 
> 
> Well, I've had my 970 for over a week now. Had to re-enforce my exsisting stand to handle the extra weight, but it's plenty sturdy now, plus I'm building a new one within the next few months. Was wondering what other people have their set-up as...distance from viewing area. Right now mines about 6-7 ft(centered couch) and the cabinet the TV is on is a tad more than 3ft high(I like it higher).
> 
> 
> After a I read a post about green push I started to see a green on mine, but it's just on the analog tv channels(could it be the component cables?), not the HD channels, or my onkyo DVD player or my Sony Upconvert DVD player...I changed to the 13-15-5-3(RYR-GYB) setting lowered the Gcut and Gdrv, looks better! The SBRT setting was on 14...way to low, so I changed it to 28, but that seem'd a bit high, so went with 24 for now.



I know exactly what your problem is and what you need to do to fix it. You need to make an adjustment in MID3 on the CCPO setting. Make sure you're watching something in 480i so you can adjust the green out. My set was set to 190. I put the value up past 200 and the green is gone. Do not bother with the driver or cut settings, it will not fix it and further screw up your picture. This is a resolution dependent adjustment. You must watch something in 480i when making the adjustment.


----------



## FordTech

Ive had mine for over a year now, no complaints. I havent been screwing with all the service menu items or anything to upset its standard settings. I have it between two gigantuan Klipsche speaker systems I purchased back in the early 90s and those huge speaker magnets dont affect a thing. Family loves this television.

Only problem I have had was flakey operation of the remote which I finally resolved by simply replacing the cheap crap batteries that were included with it.

Knock on wood, this set is great.


----------



## PimpUigi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyghwayman* /forum/post/12298613
> 
> 
> I too looked at that stand but came to the conclusion it didn't provide enough ventilation for my gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> hyghwayman



Is there a reason you ignored my posts and PM?


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyghwayman* /forum/post/12298613
> 
> 
> I too looked at that stand but came to the conclusion it didn't provide enough ventilation for my gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> hyghwayman



Everything I've got that gets hot has a fan in it. There's a lot of room under there, it's not a problem. I only use anything besides the receiver and CD player for a couple of hours or so, then I turn it off and let it cool. It's served me well until the Sony, which I knew better than to buy, I've worked on enough Sony products to know they have serious reliability issues.


----------



## discvader




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vega78* /forum/post/12299182
> 
> 
> I know exactly what your problem is and what you need to do to fix it. You need to make an adjustment in MID3 on the CCPO setting. Make sure you're watching something in 480i so you can adjust the green out. My set was set to 190. I put the value up past 200 and the green is gone. Do not bother with the driver or cut settings, it will not fix it and further screw up your picture. This is a resolution dependent adjustment. You must watch something in 480i when making the adjustment.



Alrighty, I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wickerman1972* /forum/post/12213816
> 
> 
> I've discovered that I totally freaked out over nothing. I'll paste here what I wrote in another thread so I don't have to explain it all again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it was a mistake on my part. But there are still plenty of issues that need ironed out. One of the things is an issue with my convergence which became a noticeable problem after moving the set. And I've got plenty of geometry problems that I've really never tried that hard to fix yet. But before I try doing anything major I'm going to have to get the HD-DVD version of DVE because my 360 won't upscale the SD version of DVE I have.




Ahh, so everything was ok the way you had your mid settings to begin with? Yea i have some convergence errors myself, that can't be fixed using D-conv settings. Thing is it's not just noticeable when viewing test patterns, i even see it when watching TV. So i'm not sure if i had a tech come out he would just say " it's up to sony specs" and tell me to live with it, since SOO many of you guys who had techs come out ended up with no fix, or they made something else worse. It's on the bottom left side and it runs across horizontally. Makes everything look red around the are of the misconvergence point. Also when watching regular TV, or anything with black borders on the top and bottom, i see a blue line right where the picture ends and the black border starts on the bottom. But that only seems to happen when the picture is bordered. I've had both of these issues since day 1. We are all still under warranty right? the ones who bought this set when Circuit city was having the sale to get rid of them? I didn't get the warranty from the store, but it's still under warranty from Sony for what 2 years? Who do you call for a tech? deal with circuit city first and they give you a number? or just go right through Sony?


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/12321524
> 
> 
> ...It's on the bottom left side and it runs across horizontally. Makes everything look red around the are of the misconvergence point. Also when watching regular TV, or anything with black borders on the top and bottom, i see a blue line right where the picture ends and the black border starts on the bottom. But that only seems to happen when the picture is bordered...



Same thing here. Lower left middle quadrant. Must have been a problem area for these sets.


----------



## gladifoundu

I have my 970 crt in a small room, tilted it vertically and had a friend help me carry it to get it in the room, is it better/safer to just to put a large piece of cardboard in front of it, flip it face down, and slide it outta the room, is that safe/possible, and or can it be carried while face down?


----------



## freestonew

hi all...


the last One went, at the local best buy, this week! xbr970 for $499, a floor sample and who knows how long it was there. An end of an era.

A day later, there was a huge hole in the row of tvs, someone bought the very last xbr 970, maybe the last one for sale in tallahassee!


I like mine.


I bought mine last year and mostly watch Games, I am playing final fantasy X, now, on my ps2.


the only "discouraging" note that i could give, and it is not the fault of the tv, is that I sort of gave up on attempting to calibrate this tv, even setting a "final" setting in the menu screen, as i have found a "terrible little secret" in

games-tvsettings!!

which is....


*each* game, even on the same console platform, requires a slightly different

menus setting for the "picture", contast, etc...!

why there was one game that looked to me to appear better when the Picture setting was nearly at the max setting!

Thus for each game i go into the menu and "recalibrate" the settings for the contrast...picture...brightness...etc!


I like this thread. up to the 80 pages now.....



[edit]


say!


there is something about this set that no one seems to have mentioned!


----I have watched many tvs over the years, and apparently I have a kind of "eyestrain" problem!

I first noted this years ago with just watching from a distance an old color tv from the 70s and in a minute i had a headache and a terrible eyestrain. later on, the set's tubes got better, my favorite was a series of Sylvania models.

I have a suspician that , for me, this problem is not just having issues with the light or the moving images, it had to do with the radiation, itself, coming from the tube!

So with this 970 I have expereinced NO eyestrain at all!


many of the lcds, the cheaper lcds, give to me an impression of "plasticness" to the image! as if the image, say, of a room, is only one-dimensional, as if the image is only pasted on, less 3-D than even a photo in a magizine!


freestone


----------



## Voyeur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freestonew* /forum/post/12326955
> 
> 
> ...many of the lcds, the cheaper lcds, give to me an impression of "plasticness" to the image! as if the image, say, of a room, is only one-dimensional, as if the image is only pasted on, less 3-D than even a photo in a magizine!



I know what you mean.


----------



## samijubal

LCDs are only watchable in a bright room and even then most of them are pretty pathetic. In a dark room like I watch TV in, they are terrible.


----------



## oland

Whew...what a thread. I've had my 970 for about two months now. I've got a PS2 and HD cable box running through components and my new A3 HD-DVD player going through HDMI.


I've learned so much on this site, it's incredible. Finally decided to register!


Anyways...tweaked with the average joe settings and got them where I wanted. Decided to go into service mode to fix a bowing issue, I have VCEN at 11 as of right now.


I calibrated a lot of things using the only thing I had, which was the THX optimizer on the Star Wars DVDs.


My picture settings (Television/(HD)DVD)

Mode: Standard/Vivid

Picture: 75/70

Brightness: 70/75

Color: 65/62

Hue: 0/0

Color Temp: Cool/Cool

Sharpness: 45/45

ClearEdge: Medium/Medium

Color Axis: default/default



My first question relates to burn-in. My cable box won't allow me to watch 4:3 programming in anything but the 4:3. Now although I watch a lot of movies and HD programs, the majority of the time I have to deal with the black bars on the sides. Will these cause damage to the picture in the long run?


Thank you!


ah, quick edit: found the PATN option and used the two rectangle and cross pattern.


VPOS:26

VSIZ:36

VLIN:6

VSCO:4

VCEN:11

VPIN:22

NSCO:29

HCNT:23

HPOS:24

HSIZ:35

VANG:33

LANG:23

VBOW:26

LBOW:41


Now...to me, this seems to do the job. I'm sure everyone's television may have different specs, and everyone has their own pair of eyes, but I'd like to share just to make sure I don't have any settings that seem way off.


----------



## nsmoller

ok, i did alot of changes here...


i'm getting a slight "bowing" up on the bottom of the screen... very slight


also, i'm getting a red line, about a pixel high, at the top of the screen. i can use vertical correction and make it disappear, but is this the way to handle the problem?


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oland* /forum/post/12333487
> 
> 
> ...... My cable box won't allow me to watch 4:3 programming in anything but the 4:3......



What type of cable box do you have? Most stbs will allow some type of passthrough of SD instead of being locked into an upconvert of SD to HD within the box.


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oland* /forum/post/12333487
> 
> 
> My first question relates to burn-in. My cable box won't allow me to watch 4:3 programming in anything but the 4:3. Now although I watch a lot of movies and HD programs, the majority of the time I have to deal with the black bars on the sides. Will these cause damage to the picture in the long run?



With contrast levels as high as you have them, you could get some burn-in if you watch a lot of 4:3. It's generally recommended not more than 15% of weekly viewing time with black bars. Lowering contrast levels will help reduce the chance of burn-in. You can use wide zoom in SD modes and horizontal expand in HD modes.


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nsmoller* /forum/post/12335438
> 
> 
> i'm getting a slight "bowing" up on the bottom of the screen... very slight



This can be adjusted with HPTZ. It will adjust top and bottom both. If you go too far you may get bowing up/down in the middle of the screen.


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/12326730
> 
> 
> Same thing here. Lower left middle quadrant. Must have been a problem area for these sets.



I had to compromise, since we can't do any convergence fixes for it. You can actually fix it somewhat by using the VCEN, VPIN parameters. If i change one to bow like crazy, then the convergence errors seem to vanish.. BUT no way can i leave it that way since the only thing that gets rid of it is having everything bowed up like crazy. You would think it would work the opposite way, and the straighter the line is the less convergence error, but not on my set. Seems like everything was set up at the factory and calibrated while the lines were bowing, and me trying to straighten them brought out the convergence errors.


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/12340977
> 
> 
> This can be adjusted with HPTZ. It will adjust top and bottom both. If you go too far you may get bowing up/down in the middle of the screen.



You sure? when i tweaked HTPZ it mostly affected the left and right sides. Making the image lean/bow more one way or the other, especially noticeable while viewing a test pattern in 4:3 normal mode and having black borders on the left and right side. Either that or i just didn't notice if it had any affect on horizontal bowing like VCEN and VPIN. I need to check it out again.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gladifoundu* /forum/post/12326906
> 
> 
> I have my 970 crt in a small room, tilted it vertically and had a friend help me carry it to get it in the room, is it better/safer to just to put a large piece of cardboard in front of it, flip it face down, and slide it outta the room, is that safe/possible, and or can it be carried while face down?



I wouldn't slide it over a carpet nailer strip, otherwise that should work. The main thing is not to jar it suddenly, and don't push on the rear of the case. The ventilated area of the plastic shroud is pretty flimsy.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oland* /forum/post/12333487
> 
> 
> W
> 
> My first question relates to burn-in. My cable box won't allow me to watch 4:3 programming in anything but the 4:3. Now although I watch a lot of movies and HD programs, the majority of the time I have to deal with the black bars on the sides. Will these cause damage to the picture in the long run?



Nope, I wouldn't worry about it. 75 contrast isnt terribly high; I watch a fair amount of 4:3 reruns and haven't noticed any burn-in (my 970 was a year old demo model, so it was probably as burned as it will get). It's just my philosophy, but...I watch TV for pleasure, and if I have to distort an image to "save" the TV, then there's no point in watching.


Cue Blue Oyster Cult..."Burn out the night, buuuuurrrrrn out the daaaaaaay..."


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/12342603
> 
> 
> You sure? when i tweaked HTPZ it mostly affected the left and right sides. Making the image lean/bow more one way or the other, especially noticeable while viewing a test pattern in 4:3 normal mode and having black borders on the left and right side. Either that or i just didn't notice if it had any affect on horizontal bowing like VCEN and VPIN. I need to check it out again.



From the manual "Complete V-PIN and V-CEN adjustments first and adjust HPTZ to straighten and parallel top and bottom lines".


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gladifoundu* /forum/post/12326906
> 
> 
> I have my 970 crt in a small room, tilted it vertically and had a friend help me carry it to get it in the room, is it better/safer to just to put a large piece of cardboard in front of it, flip it face down, and slide it outta the room, is that safe/possible, and or can it be carried while face down?



I've moved mine way too many times now. The easiest way is to get it on ground level, get something under the light side, the right side when facing the set, I used a small box, then get your back against the other side and push it with your back against it using your legs to push. You need something on the opposite side of you to keep that side from digging into the carpet, the box in my case. If you're not on a carpeted floor, you'll have to set the TV on a blanket or comforter or something.


----------



## oland

Okay, I needed to do two things.


I read up in the manual, and realized that you can't use Wide Zoom for a 1080i picture. That was my big issue.


I also took my cable box (SA 3100HD) and exchanged it for one that wasn't four years old.


Now on my new box, I can adjust the color of the sidebars or change the aspect directly from the cable remote. I just don't like using the stretch or expand modes...they distort too much. Much like WJonathan said...I'm not going to ruin my "viewing experience" just to save the TV.


Thanks for the responses!!


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/12343713
> 
> 
> From the manual "Complete V-PIN and V-CEN adjustments first and adjust HPTZ to straighten and parallel top and bottom lines".



Well they should have revised the manual instead of using the xbr960 one! HPTZ does nothing for my bowing after i have vcen and vpin adjusted. If it does for your set congrats! Nothing they list adds up. Have any techs you guys known who came out used this manual ? How can i complete vcen and vpin adjustments though if everything is still bowed after? lol


----------



## samijubal

They didn't even use a manual when they replaced my PT. The manual is pretty vague, I don't know if it would have done a whole lot anyway.


They finally gave up on my TV, they are going to exchange it or buy me out or whatever they do.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/12346058
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> They finally gave up on my TV, they are going to exchange it or buy me out or whatever they do.



Good, at least you'll get some satisfaction from them one way or the other now. It sucks that the process took so long though.


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/12343713
> 
> 
> From the manual "Complete V-PIN and V-CEN adjustments first and adjust HPTZ to straighten and parallel top and bottom lines".



While I don't have my 970 service manual with me right now, a search of the 960 manual finds that exact quote, however, there is no reference to "HPTZ" anywhere else in the entire document. It may be a misprint and the actual service item referenced is HTPZ, which is the keystone or horizontal trapezoid adjustment and makes sense in that context.


The "slight "bowing" up on the bottom of the screen... very slight" reported by nsmoller can be dealt with using VCEN and VPIN. Paraphrasing from a Sony service manual:


Equalize the vertical bow at the top and bottom of the screen using VCEN.

Adjust to make the bowing of the top and bottom lines equal.


Adjust the vertical pin cushion using VPIN.

Adjust as necessary to make the horizontal lines as straight as possible.


Of course, using a crosshatch pattern is really the only way to get this right.


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/12348009
> 
> 
> Good, at least you'll get some satisfaction from them one way or the other now. It sucks that the process took so long though.



Well, I don't know about satisfaction. They want to replace the 970 with a 37" RPTV. I think I'm going to try to get a buyout. It has to go through some approval process, another month probably, then they may or may not approve it.


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raouliii* /forum/post/12348616
> 
> 
> While I don't have my 970 service manual with me right now, a search of the 960 manual finds that exact quote, however, there is no reference to "HPTZ" anywhere else in the entire document. It may be a misprint and the actual service item referenced is HTPZ, which is the keystone or horizontal trapezoid adjustment and makes sense in that context.




I thought that the adjustment was HTPZ, I even typed it that way at first, but I looked at the manual and it says HPTZ, a misprint I guess.


----------



## Rxescobar

I own a 970 and have ordered the Samsung BD-UP5000 duo player due in Jan. Per Crutchfield, I won't notice the difference between 1080i and 1080p on this screen, but will on a 50" screen or greater. Is that true? At some point, when the prices drop and they become more energy efficient, I'd like to pick up a 50" plasma.


----------



## samijubal

I don't know about that heat, power consumption with Plasma crap. I went with a 42" Panasonic plasma to replace the 970. Although it says 365 watts on it vs 240 on the Sony, when I tested the 2, the Sony drew 1.4 amps, the Panasonic .75 amps, the Sony was almost twice as much. The Sony also got hotter than the Panasonic. I guess under the perfect conditions, an all white screen at full contrast, the Panasonic has the potential to use more power, but in real world testing, the Panasonic used far less for me.


----------



## Shockgamer

Today I went Christmas shopping for myself, resigned to the fact that if I wanted HD gaming, it'd be on a blur-tastic LCD or a crappy quality Samsung Slimfit. I happened across this TV, used, sitting under the Samsung. It was embarassing for Samsung how much the Sony whipped its tail.


So after an excruciating moving process I never want to experience again, the TV is on my floor, waiting for me to build a new stand for it.


My only problem so far are the blacks. They're nice and deep, but they're actually a bit overpowering. Darker tones lose detail and become murky black. I tried using the standard brightness and picture settings, but it seems like it's not helping.


Is there a service menu setting to improve this issue?


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shockgamer* /forum/post/12446783
> 
> 
> Today I went Christmas shopping for myself, resigned to the fact that if I wanted HD gaming, it'd be on a blur-tastic LCD or a crappy quality Samsung Slimfit. I happened across this TV, used, sitting onder the Samsung. It was embarassing for Samsung how much the Sony whipped its tail.
> 
> 
> So after an excruciating moving process I never want to experience again, the TV is on my floor, waiting for me to build a new stand for it.
> 
> 
> My only problem so far are the blacks. They're nice and deep, but they're actually a bit overpowering. Darker tones lose detail and become murky black. I tried using the standard brightness and picture settings, but it seems like it's not helping.
> 
> 
> Is there a service menu setting to improve this issue?



I would recommend you not jump straight into the service menu for resolution of this issue. Crushed blacks are usually due to misadjusted brightness (black level). A basic adjustment for black level is to increase brightness until black just becomes gray and then down a notch. A calibration DVD like Avia or DVE, or even a DVD with a calibration section can help you learn how to adjust your black levels.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shockgamer* /forum/post/12446783
> 
> 
> Today I went Christmas shopping for myself, resigned to the fact that if I wanted HD gaming, it'd be on a blur-tastic LCD or a crappy quality Samsung Slimfit. I happened across this TV, used, sitting onder the Samsung. It was embarassing for Samsung how much the Sony whipped its tail.
> 
> 
> So after an excruciating moving process I never want to experience again, the TV is on my floor, waiting for me to build a new stand for it.
> 
> 
> My only problem so far are the blacks. They're nice and deep, but they're actually a bit overpowering. Darker tones lose detail and become murky black. I tried using the standard brightness and picture settings, but it seems like it's not helping.
> 
> 
> Is there a service menu setting to improve this issue?



Brightness up and contrast (picture) down should help. Also, if you're viewing through a DVD player thru component or a next gen system don't forget to turn on any "component brightness" feature on.


----------



## samijubal

Find the picture mode you like the best and adjust from there. I usually used standard.


Well, I've got problems with my week old Panasonic plasma too. The remote sensor barely works from about 9' away. Sometimes I have to hold a button for 5-10 seconds or get up and use the remote from 3'-4' away from the TV to get it to work. It does this with either of my universal remotes and the Panasonic remote. I've got rotten luck with new TVs. My 14 year old Panasonic Superflat TV still works fine.


----------



## discvader




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/12451697
> 
> 
> Well, I've got problems with my week old Panasonic plasma too. The remote sensor barely works from about 9' away. Sometimes I have to hold a button for 5-10 seconds or get up and use the remote from 3'-4' away from the TV to get it to work. It does this with either of my universal remotes and the Panasonic remote. I've got rotten luck with new TVs. My 14 year old Panasonic Superflat TV still works fine.



So it just wasn't the Sony...it's new TV's in general for ya! lol Maybe try a projector next?



My 970 has been working great now! The break-in period must be over, she's been running so smooth and the picture is superb! Best purchase in a while...I'd still like a bigger screen, but the PQ is too good, I'll wait till the LCD's and Plasma's have more time to play catch up...knock on wood, hopefully this set will last a year or two.


Also, I put a light(it's a 18" fluorescent with a CRI = 94 & Kelvin = 6500) behind it and that sure made a difference on the eye strain in the dark...


Thanks for all the help!


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/12451697
> 
> 
> Find the picture mode you like the best and adjust from there. I usually used standard.
> 
> 
> Well, I've got problems with my week old Panasonic plasma too. The remote sensor barely works from about 9' away. Sometimes I have to hold a button for 5-10 seconds or get up and use the remote from 3'-4' away from the TV to get it to work. It does this with either of my universal remotes and the Panasonic remote. I've got rotten luck with new TVs. My 14 year old Panasonic Superflat TV still works fine.



What is the deal with new remotes? I have few new devices like a Panasonic LCD, a Sony DVD player, and all the remotes are AWFUL. Was there some FCC regulation passed that mandated weak remote signals or something?


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/12459410
> 
> 
> What is the deal with new remotes? I have few new devices like a Panasonic LCD, a Sony DVD player, and all the remotes are AWFUL. Was there some FCC regulation passed that mandated weak remote signals or something?




It's the sensor in my case, not the remote. My universal remote I use for everything will operate my DVD player or receiver pointed almost any direction in the room. The plasma TV it has to be pointed right at the TV from close up and still sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. I've got remote extenders I use to start and stop recordings to DVD in the living room, the plasma is in the bedroom, since I've got an extra receiver, I put one in the bedroom right in front of the TV, the sender is only about 4' away, it helps that way, but it still doesn't work like it should.


The plasma doesn't have the vivid picture the Sony had, but it doesn't have the annoying cons the Sony had either, convergence problems, geometry problems, green lines at the edge of blacks, that one drove me crazy for months, I'd just barely started to get used to it when the TV started arcing. All in all I'm happy with the plasma, the picture is better than I expected it to be after looking at LCDs, those things don't impress me, I watch in a dark room, LCDs just don't look good in a dark room. The plasma is 8" bigger than the Sony, I wanted a bigger TV when I bought the Sony but there wasn't anything bigger. The biggest plus for the plasma, Panasonic reliability, Panasonic has always beat the crap out of Sony when it comes to reliability. Poor quality sources like VHS definitely look better on the plasma than any CRT I've used. It won't work with the DN signal sent back to the bedroom from the living room like it would with CRT TVs though, I get hum bars pretty bad. I haven't watched DN recordings yet, so I don't know what they look like on the plasma, they were terrible on the Sony, the whole screen was small squares, the high compression of mini dishes showed bad on the Sony. I got one of those BB black friday leftover TVs for $810+tax, $865 out the door, after the BF deal and a 10% off coupon. Not a bad price for a 42" Panasonic plasma.


----------



## xbr970fan

First, let me say hi ... since I am new here  now for being on topic sort of ...




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UWisconsin97* /forum/post/11239713
> 
> 
> 
> the PS3 does a better job at 720p than 1080i. FYI I run my PS3 on 720p even though the TV is 1080i.





Well, I have a PS3 through HDMI as well on my xbr970 ... so you are suggesting that it would look better if I switched it to a 720p for everything?



Then, may I ask, should I switch my cable box and 360 to 720p as well? Do all three look better at 720p, or just the PS3 in you personal opinon (or anyone else's that may pass upon these questions and have personal experience with the devices).


I haven't really played with the settings, I just somewhat assumed the more pixels, even if interlaced, would be a bit better.


I do understand the whole fast moving objects will be cleaner aspect, but overall, 720p wouldn't reduce other artifacts, correct? (jagged edges will always be apparent until pixel size becomes so small it is invisible to the naked eye)



It is still in my personal opinion that 'HD' isn't really all that great ... that within 10 years or so, that is when the pictures will really start to pop (planned obsolescence ... and 2+ layer Blu-Ray discs will be completely necessary to store that much data when that time comes). I think we need about double the pixes or more to have a truly beautiful picture quality on these big screens.


I did read an article on company made a 7" 1080p screen ... and that is basically what I am talking about ... unless my logic is wrong ... the most pixels, on the smallest screen, will give you the best picture with the proper viewing distance and all other things being equal. Please, correct me if I am misguided.




I will say, I have always loved Sony tvs, but this xbr970 is just brilliant and I wanted it when it was more than double the price I paid. I am glad to have picked up the last of Sony's CRTs (r.i.p.). They seem to work forever. Had one of their really good 20" I bought back in the mid 90s for about as much as I paid for the 970 ... its bigger brother was a 24" xbr, but fresh out of high school, I didn't have the few extra hundred to get the better set. It still is one of the best 4:3 sets I have seen. Still have it but don't use it, also quite heavy for its size (which is HUGE for a 20").


I want to say thanks to all on this site ... I have fixed the overscan, which was beyond 10% for some reason. Tweaking all the inputs and resolutions is next ... then work on geometry and start all over!


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/12461149
> 
> 
> It's the sensor in my case, not the remote. My universal remote I use for everything will operate my DVD player or receiver pointed almost any direction in the room. The plasma TV it has to be pointed right at the TV from close up and still sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. I've got remote extenders I use to start and stop recordings to DVD in the living room, the plasma is in the bedroom, since I've got an extra receiver, I put one in the bedroom right in front of the TV, the sender is only about 4' away, it helps that way, but it still doesn't work like it should.
> 
> 
> The plasma doesn't have the vivid picture the Sony had, but it doesn't have the annoying cons the Sony had either, convergence problems, geometry problems, green lines at the edge of blacks, that one drove me crazy for months, I'd just barely started to get used to it when the TV started arcing. All in all I'm happy with the plasma, the picture is better than I expected it to be after looking at LCDs, those things don't impress me, I watch in a dark room, LCDs just don't look good in a dark room. The plasma is 8" bigger than the Sony, I wanted a bigger TV when I bought the Sony but there wasn't anything bigger. The biggest plus for the plasma, Panasonic reliability, Panasonic has always beat the crap out of Sony when it comes to reliability. Poor quality sources like VHS definitely look better on the plasma than any CRT I've used. It won't work with the DN signal sent back to the bedroom from the living room like it would with CRT TVs though, I get hum bars pretty bad. I haven't watched DN recordings yet, so I don't know what they look like on the plasma, they were terrible on the Sony, the whole screen was small squares, the high compression of mini dishes showed bad on the Sony. I got one of those BB black friday leftover TVs for $810+tax, $865 out the door, after the BF deal and a 10% off coupon. Not a bad price for a 42" Panasonic plasma.



you should see the picture quality on a runco projector


----------



## oland

(970)


I've been obsessing over my tv for days...making new adjustments and going in and out of the service menu. I'd like to just put this one to bed and get a general consensus here...


I've been using test patterns 1 and 11 to get the screen size just right...with minimal overscan, but enough to cover blemishes and bends in the corners.


Basically, I have it set so there's a little more overscan on the right side and bottom of the set. You can see about half of the dotted 16:9 outline on top and right sides and all of it on the other sides under test pattern 1 (PATN). I've made it so it takes about 3 clicks down (-3) on the vertical adjustment to see the end of the picture on top.


Haha, anywhere else and I'd feel like an idiot asking for advice...but from what I've read around here, you guys are a lot like me.


Anyone use a similar technique?


EDIT: hah...okay, just read another thread about how making these "global" changes will result in some things looking great and others looking different because every source has a different size/what have you. I think I'll spend a little more time watching my tv than farting around with it.


----------



## dtmcfall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xbr970fan* /forum/post/12571624
> 
> 
> that within 10 years or so, that is when the pictures will really start to pop (planned obsolescence ... and 2+ layer Blu-Ray discs will be completely necessary to store that much data when that time comes).



Computer geeks tend to think in terms of computer tech. The mistake with that sort of thinking is that the underlying tech for broadcast TV doesn't change that rapidly.


----------



## kzookid

Has anyone hooked up an xbox 360 to this with HDMi. I can't get the the audio to pass through the coax out on the tv. Or wasn't this an option on the tv to pass digital out with coax. I can get brodcast digital out from an antenna.


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kzookid* /forum/post/12592643
> 
> 
> Has anyone hooked up an xbox 360 to this with HDMi. I can't get the the audio to pass through the coax out on the tv. Or wasn't this an option on the tv to pass digital out with coax. I can get brodcast digital out from an antenna.




The digital out only passes broadcast audio, it won't pass audio from HDMI. Connect the digital out of the Xbox to the receiver.


----------



## samijubal

Well, my TV is gone and I finally got the check for the buyout. Since I'm no longer an owner, I'm out of here. Hopefully you people will have better luck with your TVs than I had with mine.


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PimpUigi* /forum/post/12301958
> 
> 
> Is there a reason you ignored my posts and PM?
















Yes, I never saw your post or IM.


There is no link or info on these stands via the internet. They are however still for sale at the 2 WalMarts near my home.


hyghwayman


----------



## Kruzifixxion

Hi guys i have this tv im loving it i did fix some overscan issues,the only thing it has is a purplelish blob on the right side of the screen nothing major or distracting it's only visible if the screen is all white.is there a settting to fix this thanks!


----------



## ClayPigeon

Mine has a slight green spot Kruz. I'm 99% sure it's due to my subwoofer or front right speaker. It was never there until i moved the speakers closer in. But now it wont seem to go away. I even tried tweaking the landing settings, but i noticed no change AT ALL to the color of white when trying to fix it.


First thing i would do is move any components you may have next to the Tv , unplug them one by one and see if the spot goes away after a few on/off restarts. Also if your Tv is close to a wall, and right by an outlet where you have everything plugged in that could be a factor, so try moving it away from the wall.


----------



## otk

still lovin my 970


and still running into people all the time who wish they never bought LCD, who wish they had their old CRT standard def back


----------



## Kruzifixxion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/12683907
> 
> 
> Mine has a slight green spot Kruz. I'm 99% sure it's due to my subwoofer or front right speaker. It was never there until i moved the speakers closer in. But now it wont seem to go away. I even tried tweaking the landing settings, but i noticed no change AT ALL to the color of white when trying to fix it.
> 
> 
> First thing i would do is move any components you may have next to the Tv , unplug them one by one and see if the spot goes away after a few on/off restarts. Also if your Tv is close to a wall, and right by an outlet where you have everything plugged in that could be a factor, so try moving it away from the wall.



hmm i see,you know i do have a subwoofer on the right side lmao maybe that caused it yeah i should move it it isn't that close but still maybe your right.

The thing is that im not sure if it was always there or just noticed it a while back lol i also it's close to a window where there's no outlets near by only one a bit far.but i have it plugged in to a outlet protector? is that what is called ? thanks anyways for the tip hehe


----------



## Kruzifixxion

Yeah,after looking at my bro's Panasonic plasma it makes me feel like i made a good choice.why? Because like many lcd's and plasma suffer from poor blacks and color's.Those tv's looks incredible in design,but the nasty blacks that somtimes in some tvs look either reddish or grey.It is a big turn off for me

that's why i chose this tube hdtv more color accuracy and blacks and well as refresh rate that doesn't look flickery like in some lcd's and plasmas i've seen.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Yea man could be. My sub and speakers are all shielded, but they still can cause discolorations ( noticed on my old TV when placing the center speaker on top of the set) About what you're using to plug in you mean a surge protector (UPS, conditioner) ? That wouldn't matter if something external is causing the discoloration. i only brought that up cause when i had my old Tv set up on a different wall the outlet was really high up on the wall, for some reason thats where the electricians placed it when building this house) anyways it was like directly behind my TV height wise, and it being so close to it i picked up some nasty interference on my TV.


----------



## RF_Engineer

Hello,


This is my first post on this thread so be gentle. I also posted this in the 960 thread first so I apologize in advance if that is not cool. I couldn't find an official KV-34XBR910 thread so I posted here since the 970 was the 3rd generation of my 910.


I have the dreaded TV won't turn on with blinking standby light problem (6 blinks in row that repeats). I got it to work for another week by doing a power reset but now even that doesn't work. So I brought it to my local repair shop (MS Electronics in Plano, TX).


I read the other thread on the board about this issue with another Sony model so I was expecting to have to replace the power supply card with the faulty ICs on it. What I wasn't expecting was to also have to replace the deflection module. Total repair cost is estimated to be about $550 and I paid about $2200 for it in 2004.


My question is should I pay that much to repair it or just invest in a nice flat screen TV like a Sony/Samsung LCD or Panasonic/Pioneer plasma? One thought is that I would be better off buying a new flat screen since it was more than just the PS board; a bad omen in my mind since I have had to repair two other Sony's in the past. Another thought is to fix it since the flat screen prices are falling like a stone and LED technology is still evolving.


Maybe I can fix it now, get a better LED TV next year and pocket the difference $$$? Your thoughts?


----------



## Mr. Audio

Well let me tell ya. I am a content owner of a 970 and it only costed me 600 bucks. If this thing were to die on me after the warrenty period was out, I would throw it in the trash. For me it was the cheapest way to go HD. The picture quality is jaw dropping and I would be devastated if it were to go out. However, spending that kind of money to get it back up and running to me would simply not be worth it. Mainly because I know that the TV has a 99.9% chance of never being the same as it was after a moron tech gets their hands on it. They'll get it fixed just enough to turn on and want to charge you extra money to recalibrate the picture to where it once was if they can even do that. Most technicians don't know half the adjustments in the service menu posted on this forum. I know that you paid a lot of money for your 910, but CRT technology has been defeated by plastic TVs, and nobody knows nor cares how to properly work on CRTs. If I were you, I would shop around and look at some plasma TVs and take each candidate home one at a time till you find what you can live with. The manufacturers and retailers helped push CRTs out, they can deal with all the returns for poorly engineered plastic TVs. Sorry.....but I'm a little bitter.


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RF_Engineer* /forum/post/12687437
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> This is my first post on this thread so be gentle. I also posted this in the 960 thread first so I apologize in advance if that is not cool. I couldn't find an official KV-34XBR910 thread so I posted here since the 970 was the 3rd generation of my 910.
> 
> 
> I have the dreaded TV won't turn on with blinking standby light problem (6 blinks in row that repeats). I got it to work for another week by doing a power reset but now even that doesn't work. So I brought it to my local repair shop (MS Electronics in Plano, TX).
> 
> 
> I read the other thread on the board about this issue with another Sony model so I was expecting to have to replace the power supply card with the faulty ICs on it. What I wasn't expecting was to also have to replace the deflection module. Total repair cost is estimated to be about $550 and I paid about $2200 for it in 2004.
> 
> 
> My question is should I pay that much to repair it or just invest in a nice flat screen TV like a Sony/Samsung LCD or Panasonic/Pioneer plasma? One thought is that I would be better off buying a new flat screen since it was more than just the PS board; a bad omen in my mind since I have had to repair two other Sony's in the past. Another thought is to fix it since the flat screen prices are falling like a stone and LED technology is still evolving.
> 
> 
> Maybe I can fix it now, get a better LED TV next year and pocket the difference $$$? Your thoughts?



I went with a Panasonic plasma to replace the 970, I'm very happy with it. Blacks are black, colors are rich and true. None of the drawbacks the Sony had, geometry, convergence, etc. If I'd known that Panasonic plasmas look as good as they do, I probably wouldn't have bought the Sony in the first place. Panasonic reliability is so much better than Sony. If you watch in a dark room, you'll be impressed with the Panasonic plasmas. Poor quality sources look far better on the plasma than the Sony and HD is amazing. The only drawback is the picture is a little soft.


The tech that attempted to repair my Sony ended up destroying it. You may end up with the same TV you had and you may not.


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kruzifixxion* /forum/post/12685665
> 
> 
> Yeah,after looking at my bro's Panasonic plasma it makes me feel like i made a good choice.why? Because like many lcd's and plasma suffer from poor blacks and color's.Those tv's looks incredible in design,but the nasty blacks that somtimes in some tvs look either reddish or grey.It is a big turn off for me
> 
> that's why i chose this tube hdtv more color accuracy and blacks and well as refresh rate that doesn't look flickery like in some lcd's and plasmas i've seen.



That must be an old Panasonic plasma. This years TVs have excellent blacks and colors. Either it's an old TV or he hasn't got it calibrated right. I love my Panasonic plasma.


----------



## hyghwayman

Sony KD-34XBR970!


I've had mine for over 11 months now and am still very happy with everything this TV does. I bought it $300 below SRP in Feb. of 2007.


Happy New Year everyone,

hyghwayman


----------



## samijubal

I'm actually glad my Sony died. 34" was just too small, even in my bedroom. 42" is about perfect for the room and I can now see many details in movies I never could see before because the TV was just too small. I had no idea that Panasonic plasmas look as good as they do. Plasma has got a bad rep it doesn't deserve. After looking at the crappy LCDs, I'm blown away at how much better plasma is. Why everyone buys LCD when plasma is far superior, I don't know. Maybe beacuse in the well lit showrooms the LCDs look better, not when you get them home. No regrets whatsoever on my Sony dying and getting the plasma.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/12706127
> 
> 
> I'm actually glad my Sony died. 34" was just too small, even in my bedroom. 42" is about perfect for the room and I can now see many details in movies I never could see before because the TV was just too small. I had no idea that Panasonic plasmas look as good as they do. Plasma has got a bad rep it doesn't deserve. After looking at the crappy LCDs, I'm blown away at how much better plasma is. Why everyone buys LCD when plasma is far superior, I don't know. Maybe beacuse in the well lit showrooms the LCDs look better, not when you get them home. No regrets whatsoever on my Sony dying and getting the plasma.



the panasonic plasmas are pretty good


then again, look at the cost difference


my 970 was delivered and brought into my home brand new in the box for $500


but if your room is too large for 34" and you have the extra thousands then panasonic plasma is the way to go


----------



## ClayPigeon

Not sure if this has already been discussed, but i stumbled upon another set of internal test patterns built into the TV. I know everyone knows about the "PATN" ones, but "GPTN" also has a set of some useful ones... Well maybe one! A convergence one that shows all three colors broken up (red,green,blue), so it's MUCH easier to mess with D-conv while viewing it! It's number 3 in GPTN. Even though i already had mine tweaked with avia, i wanted to tweak it using the internal pattern. Just for fun i put in all my default D-conv values in and let me tell you... WAY OFF! So i went and re-did them again. I feel the best order to change it CADJ first for overall convergence, then RSAP and LSAP to get everything mostly inline, then use the others for fine tuning the corners and far left and right sides.

Next time you guys are in service mode check it out and let me know how yours looks.


----------



## oland

Hey guys I had a quick question for anyone willing to answer.


I finally got the geometry straightened out as perfectly as I could tell (for a tube tv). Theoretically...If your horizontal size and vertical size are the same value (HSIZ, VSIZ) the picture should be correct in terms of no streching/expansion?


I only ask because for awhile it seemed that I had a vertical stretch (probably just the OCD kicking in) but when I tested the screen at VSIZ=0 and HSIZ=0 the picture looked perfect (although ridiculously small). Now the size is at 34-34, and is about as good as I can get it for my cable tv, hd-dvd/blu ray and videogames, in terms of overscan.


Anyone care to chime in and ease my paranoid mind?


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oland* /forum/post/12713158
> 
> 
> ....I finally got the geometry straightened out as perfectly as I could tell (for a tube tv). Theoretically...If your horizontal size and vertical size are the same value (HSIZ, VSIZ) the picture should be correct in terms of no streching/expansion?....



I don't believe there is any direct relationship between the two values. Having them equal does not guarantee a correctly sized picture. BTW, the defaults are not equivalent.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/12711922
> 
> 
> Not sure if this has already been discussed, but i stumbled upon another set of internal test patterns built into the TV. I know everyone knows about the "PATN" ones, but "GPTN" also has a set of some useful ones... Well maybe one! A convergence one that shows all three colors broken up (red,green,blue), so it's MUCH easier to mess with D-conv while viewing it! It's number 3 in GPTN. Even though i already had mine tweaked with avia, i wanted to tweak it using the internal pattern. Just for fun i put in all my default D-conv values in and let me tell you... WAY OFF! So i went and re-did them again. I feel the best order to change it CADJ first for overall convergence, then RSAP and LSAP to get everything mostly inline, then use the others for fine tuning the corners and far left and right sides.
> 
> Next time you guys are in service mode check it out and let me know how yours looks.



So did this help with your red/blue push in certain quadrants? If so maybe that's what I need to try.


----------



## ClayPigeon

I haven't really checked since tweaking it, but i doubt it. I'm also afraid to throw up a crosshatch pattern from avia and see how it looks, since i'm sure it would look different compared to with using the internal TV pattern. So i'll probably just end up redoing it all again with avia  Nah though Johnathan, the mis convergered lines i'm having problems with go across the screen and as we all know there is no fix for that in the service menu. It's like on the bottom left, and the lines are only misconverged half way through! It doesn't make any sense. When viewing that pattern though oh boy! the red line (that is misconverged) was wayy out of alignment with the other colors. I don't know if i should even bother trying to get a hold of a tech. I'll try and take a picture of it later on.


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/12706971
> 
> 
> the panasonic plasmas are pretty good
> 
> 
> then again, look at the cost difference
> 
> 
> my 970 was delivered and brought into my home brand new in the box for $500
> 
> 
> but if your room is too large for 34" and you have the extra thousands then panasonic plasma is the way to go



Extra thousands? I paid about $640 total for my 970. The plasma cost $865. $225 more for an extra 8" and Panasonic reliability instead of Sony unreliability. I no longer have to worry about my TV dying shortly after the warranty. It was definitely worth that little bit more to get a larger TV I can rely on. No more geometry, convergence, overscan, green lines at the edge of blacks, etc. problems. The picture may not be quite as vivid, but it was well worth a little sacrifice to have no more problems to fix in the SM and the problems that can't be fixed in the SM. The plasma looks great out of the box, nothing more than a little user menu adjustments need to be done.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Ok i took some pics. LOL it doesn't look as bad on camera, BUT i notice it while watching movies/TV. Am i overreacting? As you can see a few of the horizontal lines are also misconvergered, I fixed all the vertical ones (or is it horizontal? i always thought horizontal was across and vertical up and down, but i guess it doesn't aply to TV's! anyways i was able to fix the lines going up and down) in D-conv, as you can see they are pretty tight(cept for a couple here and there that i couldn't get to align without messing up another part, so i had to compromise) I should go back and out the d-conv values at default then take some more pics so you guys can see how BAD the convergence was from the factory! Let me know.


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/12727067
> 
> 
> Ok i took some pics. LOL it doesn't look as bad on camera, BUT i notice it while watching movies/TV. Am i overreacting? As you can see a few of the horizontal lines are also misconvergered, I fixed all the vertical ones (or is it horizontal? i always thought horizontal was across and vertical up and down, but i guess it doesn't aply to TV's! anyways i was able to fix the lines going up and down) in D-conv, as you can see they are pretty tight(cept for a couple here and there that i couldn't get to align without messing up another part, so i had to compromise) I should go back and out the d-conv values at default then take some more pics so you guys can see how BAD the convergence was from the factory! Let me know.



My TV had that same red problem in the same place, only it was at least twice that bad. There's a circuit board on top of the yoke close to the picture tube with 2 adjustments on it, one of them, possible both of them, adjust that. It also adjusts the top of the screen as it does the bottom, so you'll probably have to compromise. I think it's the left one if you're looking at the TV from the back. The only other way to make it better is the rings on the yoke, which I wouldn't suggest going anywhere near. The adjustments aren't specific to any part of the screen and as you try to adjust that it will throw something else off, unless you're very lucky, by the time you get that better you will have messed something else up to where you may never get it back to where it was.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/12727067
> 
> 
> Ok i took some pics. LOL it doesn't look as bad on camera, BUT i notice it while watching movies/TV. Am i overreacting? As you can see a few of the horizontal lines are also misconvergered, I fixed all the vertical ones (or is it horizontal? i always thought horizontal was across and vertical up and down, but i guess it doesn't aply to TV's! anyways i was able to fix the lines going up and down) in D-conv, as you can see they are pretty tight(cept for a couple here and there that i couldn't get to align without messing up another part, so i had to compromise) I should go back and out the d-conv values at default then take some more pics so you guys can see how BAD the convergence was from the factory! Let me know.



That's exactly how mine looks. Must be the standard problem areas with these sets. Oh well. In a few years I'll have a nice big 1080p plasma or LCD, but I'm enjoying my Sony right now, warts and all...


----------



## Bob Coxner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/12723512
> 
> 
> Extra thousands? I paid about $640 total for my 970. The plasma cost $865. $225 more for an extra 8" and Panasonic reliability instead of Sony unreliability. I no longer have to worry about my TV dying shortly after the warranty. It was definitely worth that little bit more to get a larger TV I can rely on. No more geometry, convergence, overscan, green lines at the edge of blacks, etc. problems. The picture may not be quite as vivid, but it was well worth a little sacrifice to have no more problems to fix in the SM and the problems that can't be fixed in the SM. The plasma looks great out of the box, nothing more than a little user menu adjustments need to be done.



I'm curious where you found a 42" Panny plasma for $865. Best Buy has them on sale currently. The 42" 1080p (model #TH-42PZ700U) is $1799, marked down from $1999. The 42" 720p (model #TH-42PX75U) is $1299, marked down from $1399.


Even their house brand Insignia is $899 for the 42" 720 version (model #NS-PDP42)


I'll stick with my gorgeous Sony 970. *IF* 42" Panny plasmas actually get into the $800 range then I might be tempted but I don't see that price for quite some time and certainly not for 1080p.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/12727067
> 
> 
> Ok i took some pics. LOL it doesn't look as bad on camera, BUT i notice it while watching movies/TV. Am i overreacting? As you can see a few of the horizontal lines are also misconvergered, I fixed all the vertical ones (or is it horizontal? i always thought horizontal was across and vertical up and down, but i guess it doesn't aply to TV's! anyways i was able to fix the lines going up and down) in D-conv, as you can see they are pretty tight(cept for a couple here and there that i couldn't get to align without messing up another part, so i had to compromise) I should go back and out the d-conv values at default then take some more pics so you guys can see how BAD the convergence was from the factory! Let me know.



do you think there will come a time when you just give up on this tv ?


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Coxner* /forum/post/12735963
> 
> 
> I'm curious where you found a 42" Panny plasma for $865. Best Buy has them on sale currently. The 42" 1080p (model #TH-42PZ700U) is $1799, marked down from $1999. The 42" 720p (model #TH-42PX75U) is $1299, marked down from $1399.
> 
> 
> Even their house brand Insignia is $899 for the 42" 720 version (model #NS-PDP42)
> 
> 
> I'll stick with my gorgeous Sony 970. *IF* 42" Panny plasmas actually get into the $800 range then I might be tempted but I don't see that price for quite some time and certainly not for 1080p.



I don't have any use for a 1080p and don't want cooling fans anyway. It was a BB black Friday TV for $900 and I used a 10% off coupon. Last I knew some stores still have them in stock for that price. Sears has the 720p for $1000 pretty regularly, with a 10% off coupon and 10% of the price difference off, it would be less than $100 over what I paid for mine. Mine is the Costco model. It's minus the media card reader, has a different stand, I like my stand better, and it has 4 watts total less audio power, I don't use the TV speakers anyway and don't care about the media card reader. The new Panasonics come out in about March, so they will be $800-900 pretty soon.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/12723512
> 
> 
> Extra thousands? I paid about $640 total for my 970. The plasma cost $865. $225 more for an extra 8" and Panasonic reliability instead of Sony unreliability. I no longer have to worry about my TV dying shortly after the warranty. It was definitely worth that little bit more to get a larger TV I can rely on. No more geometry, convergence, overscan, green lines at the edge of blacks, etc. problems. The picture may not be quite as vivid, but it was well worth a little sacrifice to have no more problems to fix in the SM and the problems that can't be fixed in the SM. The plasma looks great out of the box, nothing more than a little user menu adjustments need to be done.



can you let me know where i can get a panasonic 42" plasma for $865


and "sony unreliability" ?


what do you base that on ?


i've seen good and bad from both companies and more professionals use sony


" I no longer have to worry about my TV dying shortly after the warranty"


last i heard, plasmas last about 3-4 years and CRTs kinda last forever


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/12737285
> 
> 
> can you let me know where i can get a panasonic 42" plasma for $865
> 
> 
> and "sony unreliability" ?
> 
> 
> what do you base that on ?
> 
> 
> i've seen good and bad from both companies and more professionals use sony
> 
> 
> " I no longer have to worry about my TV dying shortly after the warranty"
> 
> 
> last i heard, plasmas last about 3-4 years and CRTs kinda last forever



My last post tells where you can get the Panasonic for that price. As of a little over a week ago, there was a BB with 2 of them left less than 50 miles from me. Look back through this thread at all the people that have had problems with the Sony in only a few months. It took me 3 new ones to get one that didn't have serious problems out of the box. Plasmas dying early is a thing of the past, they now have the same 60,000 hour rating as LCDs. I've worked on electronics for a long time, believe me when I say Sony has serious reliability issues on most of what they sell at the consumer level. Professional equipment doesn't have the problems the consumer products do.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Coxner* /forum/post/12735963
> 
> 
> I'm curious where you found a 42" Panny plasma for $865. Best Buy has them on sale currently. The 42" 1080p (model #TH-42PZ700U) is $1799, marked down from $1999. The 42" 720p (model #TH-42PX75U) is $1299, marked down from $1399.
> 
> 
> Even their house brand Insignia is $899 for the 42" 720 version (model #NS-PDP42)
> 
> 
> I'll stick with my gorgeous Sony 970. *IF* 42" Panny plasmas actually get into the $800 range then I might be tempted but I don't see that price for quite some time and certainly not for 1080p.



Since the 1080p stuff is coming out now, the 720 big screens will likely be discontinued so that they don't negatively affect the pricing of the new models. I bet within 2 years, though, the 1080p 40+ inch screens will be regularly price under $1000.


I only mentioned 1080 originally because a 40+ inch 720p screen starts to show some pixellation at "average" viweing distances.


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/12737143
> 
> 
> do you think there will come a time when you just give up on this tv ?




What do you mean ? Like get to the point where i feel the TV is "done" with tweaking and i just leave it as is ? or do you mean get to the point where i just get rid of it and go with something else? I only had the set for like 6 months, if even that! Knowing that most of the guys here have the same problem makes me feel better though and now i know mine isn't an isolated incident. Yea i complain about it, but i don't hate it by any means.


I don't mind doing all these tweaks and stuff, i been doing them for years, so i can't really say i would ever be "done" with tweaking, especially when other people find out other things to mess with and fix. I have OCD when it come to this stuff. I'm sure if i had this set professionally calibrated i'd be done. But If you guys all want to chip in though and buy me a Pioneer Kuro i'd be more than happy to give up on this set!


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/12741988
> 
> 
> I only mentioned 1080 originally because a 40+ inch 720p screen starts to show some pixellation at "average" viweing distances.



I don't know what you're watching that you get pixellation on. I've never once seen it on the Panasonic and I've had it for over a month. I've been watching more TV than usual lately too to get through the 200 hours of break-in. Maybe the older TVs did it. That's more of an LCD problem than a plasma problem.


----------



## WJonathan

I don't mean motion pixellation or "motion blur", just that at 720 the blockiness of the resolution can be apparent if you sit too close. Kind of like playing a 480 res video game on a 30+ inch screen.


----------



## WJonathan

BTW, I had been meaning to ask this: how many times does everyone else's 970 flash before turning on? Mine has always flashed 10 times, which seems like a long time, but I've never had trouble with it. Red standby light I mean, of course.


----------



## ClayPigeon

10 blinks for me too. Although a few times after turning on after service mode it blinked for like 20 times and the picture never came back on. I had to unplug it then plug it back in to fix it.


I been reading the 960 thread on here ( on page 88 now) since our TV's are practically cousins, and i read everything in this topic already. Came across a post how they were told the 960 shouldn't be plugged into any type of surge protector, but plugged directly into the wall or a UPS. Due to the fact that a surge protector can cause the degausser not to do a full degauss when turning on the set. I wonder if this also applies to the 970? I have my set plugged into a belkin Pf30 power console.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/12742310
> 
> 
> What do you mean ? Like get to the point where i feel the TV is "done" with tweaking and i just leave it as is ? or do you mean get to the point where i just get rid of it and go with something else? I only had the set for like 6 months, if even that! Knowing that most of the guys here have the same problem makes me feel better though and now i know mine isn't an isolated incident. Yea i complain about it, but i don't hate it by any means.
> 
> 
> I don't mind doing all these tweaks and stuff, i been doing them for years, so i can't really say i would ever be "done" with tweaking, especially when other people find out other things to mess with and fix. I have OCD when it come to this stuff. I'm sure if i had this set professionally calibrated i'd be done. But If you guys all want to chip in though and buy me a Pioneer Kuro i'd be more than happy to give up on this set!



ok, i just don't want to see you go insane over a tv










thank god mine looks great out of the box


all i had to do was adjust the video controls


i think some people might live in more "magnetic" areas than others or maybe some were lucky and it came from the factory set-up right


----------



## ClayPigeon

My TV looked great too out of the box! that is until i viewed some test patterns. Looks can be deceiving especially with a moving TV picture and not static images. Maybe you lucked out and have the TV facing the direction it was set up at the factory, thus your geometry errors aren't as bad, or you're just not as obsessed with trying to get everything perfect like most of us, which in that case you're lucky. I'm the kind of person who can't sit and relax knowing something can look/be better than how i have it.







Right now though after so many tweaks i KNOW this is the best i can get everything without having a tech or ISF calibration.


Not sure how you didn't have to atleast do any overscan adjustment, or image tilt correction, since those are usually ALWAYS out of whack from the factory. Have you even checked your set with an overscan pattern? Mine was like 10% on one side and 5% on the other! I now have it set to 3%


----------



## ClayPigeon

I'm going to post my "new' settings now since readjusting the separate color guns in service menu. Also went back to R1 for hue, as this minimized all the blinking in the color boxes. Feel free to post your settings as well. All inputs calibrated with avia test disc, cept for my HD cable box, which i have no way of calibrating with any type of disc! so thats mostly guess work by eye. I tried to calibrate the input by plugging my oppo dvd player into the component input i use for my cable box, but it looked REAL bad once i plugged the box back in.


RYR-GYB in service menu = 13, 15, 5, 4


ok pro mode all around, warm also. Clear edge off.


Video 4 ( cable box) component cable input.


Picture- 37

brightness-57

Color-44

Hue-R1

sharpness-15


** note for 720p and 1080i i have UBOF set to 2, since this brightness level is perfect for 480i/p but crushes blacks on 720p/1080i.



video 5 ( xbox 360) component cable inpuit


Picture-37

brightness-50

color-44

Hue-R1

sharpness-15



Video 6 ( oppo dvd player) HDMI


Picture-35

brightness-47

color-52

Hue-R1

sharpness- min


And thats all the inputs i use. Notice how high color setting is in HDMI? what gives ? I had to put it that high to get the blue color bars the same intensity and they are perfect at that point. Must be cause it's HDMI.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/12753575
> 
> 
> My TV looked great too out of the box! that is until i viewed some test patterns. Looks can be deceiving especially with a moving TV picture and not static images. Maybe you lucked out and have the TV facing the direction it was set up at the factory, thus your geometry errors aren't as bad, or you're just not as obsessed with trying to get everything perfect like most of us, which in that case you're lucky. I'm the kind of person who can't sit and relax knowing something can look/be better than how i have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now though after so many tweaks i KNOW this is the best i can get everything without having a tech or ISF calibration.
> 
> 
> Not sure how you didn't have to atleast do any overscan adjustment, or image tilt correction, since those are usually ALWAYS out of whack from the factory. Have you even checked your set with an overscan pattern? Mine was like 10% on one side and 5% on the other! I now have it set to 3%



i don't look at test patterns, just movies


looks perfect to me










i did have to do the tilt thing -3 but that's in the regular menu, not the service menu


again, i didn't even notice the tilt was off till i saw the 2 test bars


there's the old saying, what you don't know, wont hurt you


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/12749503
> 
> 
> I don't mean motion pixellation or "motion blur", just that at 720 the blockiness of the resolution can be apparent if you sit too close. Kind of like playing a 480 res video game on a 30+ inch screen.



I never see it from where I sit. The only times I've ever seen anything but a perfect picture is on the Lousy CW HD feed we have here, which breaks up, goes blank and drops audio.


----------



## budask8r

Well I just picked up a 970 (my first HD Set) used for $350.


Everything was going well until it randomly turned off on me twice within 10 minutes. I began thinking I should contact the seller, but decided to wait it out.


That night I was watching some TV, then decided to hit the sack. About 20 minutes later the TV turned back on! I woke up pretty confused, hit the power button and went back to sleep. A short time later it turned on again!


Then today it turned off randomly and wouldn't turn back on. I remembered reading something in this thread about unplugging the TV and plugging it back in, and sure enough that fixed it.


But that, of course, still leaves the mysterious turning on problem...


Anybody else hear of anything like this? PSU on the fritz? Remote? Ghosts?


----------



## Bob Coxner

A neighbor with a Sony remote? It doesn't have to be the same model. My 27" SD remote works most of the controls on my HD 34".


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *budask8r* /forum/post/12760635
> 
> 
> Well I just picked up a 970 (my first HD Set) used for $350.
> 
> 
> Everything was going well until it randomly turned off on me twice within 10 minutes. I began thinking I should contact the seller, but decided to wait it out.
> 
> 
> That night I was watching some TV, then decided to hit the sack. About 20 minutes later the TV turned back on! I woke up pretty confused, hit the power button and went back to sleep. A short time later it turned on again!
> 
> 
> Then today it turned off randomly and wouldn't turn back on. I remembered reading something in this thread about unplugging the TV and plugging it back in, and sure enough that fixed it.
> 
> 
> But that, of course, still leaves the mysterious turning on problem...
> 
> 
> Anybody else hear of anything like this? PSU on the fritz? Remote? Ghosts?





LOL that would freak me out. What a great price you got on it, no wonder the seller sold it to you so cheap! It comes with a ghost! I have no clue what could be causing this, cept what Bob said about anothr sony remote, or even some sort of universal, but you would know if you were using another remote when it happened some where else in the house. I wonder what the range on these remotes are and if a neighbor is close enough it could be causing it? I doubt it though. LOL the weird part is the turning back on! I could understand something going on and it shut off, but back on?!?!?


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *budask8r* /forum/post/12760635
> 
> 
> Well I just picked up a 970 (my first HD Set) used for $350.
> 
> 
> Everything was going well until it randomly turned off on me twice within 10 minutes. I began thinking I should contact the seller, but decided to wait it out.
> 
> 
> That night I was watching some TV, then decided to hit the sack. About 20 minutes later the TV turned back on! I woke up pretty confused, hit the power button and went back to sleep. A short time later it turned on again!
> 
> 
> Then today it turned off randomly and wouldn't turn back on. I remembered reading something in this thread about unplugging the TV and plugging it back in, and sure enough that fixed it.
> 
> 
> But that, of course, still leaves the mysterious turning on problem...
> 
> 
> Anybody else hear of anything like this? PSU on the fritz? Remote? Ghosts?



I remember someone else saying their TV did pretty much that exact thing. I don't remember if it was in this thread or another forum.


----------



## scottman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *budask8r* /forum/post/12760635
> 
> 
> Well I just picked up a 970 (my first HD Set) used for $350.
> 
> 
> Everything was going well until it randomly turned off on me twice within 10 minutes. I began thinking I should contact the seller, but decided to wait it out.
> 
> 
> That night I was watching some TV, then decided to hit the sack. About 20 minutes later the TV turned back on! I woke up pretty confused, hit the power button and went back to sleep. A short time later it turned on again!
> 
> 
> Then today it turned off randomly and wouldn't turn back on. I remembered reading something in this thread about unplugging the TV and plugging it back in, and sure enough that fixed it.
> 
> 
> But that, of course, still leaves the mysterious turning on problem...
> 
> 
> Anybody else hear of anything like this? PSU on the fritz? Remote? Ghosts?



Check this thread. Sony CRTs from 2000+ are notorious for power supply issues.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=650457 


I am betting the owner knew his set already did that. It would be a huge coincidence that it just started with you.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Even if it is something with the power supply, i wouldn't bother contacting the previous owner again, he might want it back. For $350 even after getting it fixed it would still be a steal of a price for the TV! That is unless it's a $200+ fix.


----------



## ClayPigeon

ohh, i've had that happen , the link scott posted. Only mine wouldn't turn back on, the light would just blink and then no picture. This only happened once ina while and ALWAYS after leaving the service menu. After unplugging it and plugging it back in it was fine. It wouldn't do it over and over again though, and it wouldn't turn itself back on, so i'm not sure if it's the same issue.


----------



## fbov




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *budask8r* /forum/post/12760635
> 
> 
> Well I just picked up a 970 (my first HD Set) used for $350.
> 
> 
> Everything was going well until it randomly turned off on me twice within 10 minutes. I began thinking I should contact the seller, but decided to wait it out.
> 
> 
> That night I was watching some TV, then decided to hit the sack. About 20 minutes later the TV turned back on! I woke up pretty confused, hit the power button and went back to sleep. A short time later it turned on again!
> 
> 
> Then today it turned off randomly and wouldn't turn back on. I remembered reading something in this thread about unplugging the TV and plugging it back in, and sure enough that fixed it.
> 
> 
> But that, of course, still leaves the mysterious turning on problem...
> 
> 
> Anybody else hear of anything like this? PSU on the fritz? Remote? Ghosts?



Here's a thought - check your power quality.


My 970 is connected through a surge suppressor, and perhaps that's why it's well behaved, but we also have a 27" Sony and live where there are frequent power outages. I woke up Wednesday morning at 5:30 AM to a blaring TV. Turned it off, it came back on. Turned it off again, it came back on. Off and on, over and over until we lost power for good. 75 MPH winds will do that.


If you complain, most utilities will put a monitor on your line to see if there are any issues on their side without charging you for the test.


But it is peculiar to come home to a dark house only to hear people talking and light flickering from the upstairs bedroom ...


Have fun,

Frank


PS AVS is a phenomenal resource; thanks to all whose posts have led my wife to believe I'm obsessed with this TV - you taught me what obsession really is!


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fbov* /forum/post/12779455
> 
> 
> ...But it is peculiar to come home to a dark house only to hear people talking and light flickering from the upstairs bedroom ...
> 
> 
> Have fun,
> 
> Frank
> 
> 
> ...



And if you've watched too many movies like Poltergeist or Amityville it can be downright scary.


----------



## budask8r

D'oh!


Turns out my problem was simply a sticky power button on the set itself. I hadn't even thought of checking that out.


Too bad..I was hoping to make a mint on the movie rights.


----------



## fivestarav

Hello, all -


It's been a while since I posted anything. My question is specific to this tv, so I thought this would be the best place to post my question. And I know a few of you have a PS3 in your home.


I got the 60GB PS3 so I could play PS2 games on it. I'm surprised to find that PS2 games that don't support progressive scan are showing up as 480p in my tv display window. (I leave the upscaling feature off.) I'm using an HDMI cable. I'm sure this is a mistake because when I DO put in a PS2 game that supports progressive scan and I turn that feature on using the in-game menu, it looks amazing in comparison to the 480i games (which show up at 480p anyhow.) As I said, I leave the upscaling feature off - upscaling my 480i PS2 games to 1080i didn't really make them look much better, so I leave it off. So if my upscaling feature is off, why is 480p hitting the tv playing 480i games?


Anyone else experience this? I read somewhere that HDMI can't transfer 480i. If not, than what the heck is it doing to my 480i games to get it through my HDMI cable and to my tv? It certainly doesn't look like 480p, but that's what my XBR970 is telling me. A true progressive scan PS2 game looks great in comparison, so something is fishy here. Thanks.


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/12847153
> 
> 
> ......Anyone else experience this? I read somewhere that HDMI can't transfer 480i. If not, than what the heck is it doing to my 480i games to get it through my HDMI cable and to my tv? It certainly doesn't look like 480p, but that's what my XBR970 is telling me. A true progressive scan PS2 game looks great in comparison, so something is fishy here. Thanks.



HDMI can carry 480i just fine.


DRC is only active when the input is 480i. Is DRC available or is it greyed out? If its selectable, what DRC setting are you using? Does the 480p indication change when the DRC selection is changed?


----------



## WJonathan

That may be more of a PS3 question. I just Googled "480i hdmi output ps3" and read number of sites claiming the PS3 won't output 480i over HMDI. It does some sort of upscaling before sending the signal over the cable. "Consult your documentation."










As to why the 480p games look better when switched "on" in-game, well, the graphics of those games were probably specifically built for proscan. Based on my Xbox experience, games designed for 480p look much better than 480i games upscaled by the system. Not much you can do about it.


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raouliii* /forum/post/12848498
> 
> 
> Is DRC available or is it greyed out?



DRC is not available. Which makes sense because the TV says it's receiving 480p.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/12862485
> 
> 
> That may be more of a PS3 question. I just Googled "480i hdmi output ps3" and read number of sites claiming the PS3 won't output 480i over HMDI. It does some sort of upscaling before sending the signal over the cable. "Consult your documentation."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to why the 480p games look better when switched "on" in-game, well, the graphics of those games were probably specifically built for proscan. Based on my Xbox experience, games designed for 480p look much better than 480i games upscaled by the system. Not much you can do about it.



You're right. The PS3 manual says output via HDMI is 1080p, 1080i, 720p, and 480p only. No 480i. So I guess the XBR970 isn't lying (which was my main concern). The PS3 is doing something to my 480i PS2 games to cram it through HDMI at 480p. And without my permission! Sheesh!


I didn't know you could take a non-progressive game and force it to run progressive. But I guess that's what proscan DVD players do all the time, right? Technically, all dvds are 480i by nature, no? Anyway, that explains a lot. Thank you. I was just confused as to why both games said 480p, but one game looked poor and the other game looked really damn good. I thought 480p was 480p. But one was upscaled and one was true.


Thanks again!


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/12863738
> 
> 
> ....I didn't know you could take a non-progressive game and force it to run progressive. But I guess that's what proscan DVD players do all the time, right?....



Deinterlacing


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raouliii* /forum/post/12865314
> 
> 
> Deinterlacing



Gotcha. Thanks.


----------



## oland

Okay, every source on my 970 is 1080i except for my playstation 2. I have this hooked up via component cables. I am experiencing about an inch of underscan on the right and left sides, and I assume it's because I tweaked HSIZ to fit my 1080i sources close to perfect.


Now, I'd like to fix the PS2 underscan, but I have my digital cable hooked up via component as well...so to my understanding, the MID2 adjustments would mess with my digital cable as well as the PS2 wouldn't they?


Maybe I should just hook up my PS2 with composite? I only have a couple games that can actually utilize progressive scan anyway.


Any help/suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## Voyeur

I have a question about the service menu. I've read if you press "8", then "enter" it will "restore factory defaults". Does this mean it will go back to original settings in the service menu even after you've selected "write" from an adjustment? And what does "0" and "enter" do?


I ask this because I may have over adjusted something and can't seem to get my color decoder to match as properly as it once did.


----------



## Voyeur

I've done some research and it appears nothing can bring back the default settings. I found something on this board that gives the default settins for another XBR model, but I'm wondering if any of the XBR970 owners here can give the default settings (or your own personal settings) for:


SCOL, SHUE, CB01, CR01, CB02, CR02 SBRT, RDRV, GDRV, BDRV, RCUT, GCUT, BCUT, WBSW, SBOF, RDOF, BDOF, RCOF,GCOF, BCOF, DCOL, UBOF, UCOF, UHOF, ****, SCOL, SHUE, ****, SPIO, SCLO and SHUO.


Sorry to ask for so much. But any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Lice

I have a 34" 34XBR970 and have been loving it for years. I still havent seen much that compares to it picture quality wise. Hands down its a beautiful picture.


there are a few things that I dont like and that being it weighs 200 pounds. And I have moved all over the place with it, up flights of stairs that nearly have literally killed myself. But she continues on.


Another is the screen size. 34" is great but who doesnt love a larger screen! And with movies in widescreen they get shrunk down even smaller.


So Im wondering if the LCD hype has gotten me because im thinking of the 71F series by samsung for awhile now. So basically what im asking


Is it worthwhile PQ etc to leave the 34" CRT for a 47" LCD samsung?




Now what Im asking is that am i falling prey to the hype of LCD screens.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lice* /forum/post/12880486
> 
> 
> I have a 34" 34XBR970 and have been loving it for years. I still havent seen much that compares to it picture quality wise. Hands down its a beautiful picture.
> 
> 
> there are a few things that I dont like and that being it weighs 200 pounds. And I have mood all over the place with it, up flights of stairs that nearly have literally killed myself. But she continues on.
> 
> 
> Another is the screen size. 34" is great but who doesnt love a larger screen! And with movies in widescreen they get shrunk down even smaller.
> 
> 
> So Im wondering if the LCD hype has gotten me because im thinking of the 71F series by samsung for awhile now. So basically what im asking
> 
> 
> Is it worthwhile PQ etc to leave the 34" CRT for a 47" LCD samsung?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now what Im asking is that am i falling prey to the hype of LCD screens.



if you go with LCD, at least make sure it has 120hz refresh rate


here are 21 units with that feature:

http://www.crutchfield.com/App/Produ...z_Refresh_Rate


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lice* /forum/post/12880486
> 
> 
> I have a 34" 34XBR970 and have been loving it for years. I still havent seen much that compares to it picture quality wise. Hands down its a beautiful picture.
> 
> 
> there are a few things that I dont like and that being it weighs 200 pounds. And I have mood all over the place with it, up flights of stairs that nearly have literally killed myself. But she continues on.
> 
> 
> Another is the screen size. 34" is great but who doesnt love a larger screen! And with movies in widescreen they get shrunk down even smaller.
> 
> 
> So Im wondering if the LCD hype has gotten me because im thinking of the 71F series by samsung for awhile now. So basically what im asking
> 
> 
> Is it worthwhile PQ etc to leave the 34" CRT for a 47" LCD samsung?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now what Im asking is that am i falling prey to the hype of LCD screens.



If you like the Sony picture, look at plasma instead of LCD. Plasmas blow LCDs away for picture quality. Panasonic or Pioneer are the best. If you've got the money, Pioneer is slightly better than Panasonic, a little blacker blacks is all. The best buy for the money is Panasonic. I went from the Sony to a 42" Panasonic plasma and am completely satisfied. In fact, I'm glad the Sony died, 34" just isn't big enough and the Panasonic looks good with any source. The Sony looked like crap with Dish Network and VHS, the Panasonic looks fine with those.


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Voyeur* /forum/post/12875827
> 
> 
> I've done some research and it appears nothing can bring back the default settings. I found something on this board that gives the default settins for another XBR model, but I'm wondering if any of the XBR970 owners here can give the default settings (or your own personal settings) for:
> 
> 
> SCOL, SHUE, CB01, CR01, CB02, CR02 SBRT, RDRV, GDRV, BDRV, RCUT, GCUT, BCUT, WBSW, SBOF, RDOF, BDOF, RCOF,GCOF, BCOF, DCOL, UBOF, UCOF, UHOF, ****, SCOL, SHUE, ****, SPIO, SCLO and SHUO.
> 
> 
> Sorry to ask for so much. But any help would be appreciated.



Certainly sir, Just keep in mind the drvs/cut settings (RDRV/GDRV etc.) are most likely different for each xbr970, also depending on your brightness/contrast levels, also SBRT. The only setting sout of here that i tweaked was sbrt, everything else is defaults. cept maybe DCOL if thats the dynamic color, i can't recall, if it is then i turned it off.


SCOL: 7


SHUE: 8


CBO1: 38


CRO1: 35


CBO2: 34


CRO2: 31


SBRT: 20


RDRV: 40


GDRV: 33


BDRV: 31


RCUT: 40


GCUT: 21


BCUT: 17


WBSW: 0


SBOF: 7


RDOF: 31


BDOF: 16


RCOF: 31


GCOF: 27


BCOF: 19


DCOL: 0


UBOF: 1 ( this is the user brightness offset, this way you can change brightness levels for the different Resolutions and it wont affect say the black level on 480i/p material and 720p 1080i.So i'm not sure what you want that at i have mine configured for the different res's but you cna just put it on 0 for now.


UCOF: 0


UHOF: 0


****: 7


SCOL: 32


SHUE: 30


****: ( again with ****? did you mean SPIO? if so spio is 0) or you may have just posted **** again by accident, either way it's still 7.


SPIO: 0


SCLO: 12


SHUO: 7


And done!


----------



## Voyeur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/12887329
> 
> 
> Certainly sir, Just keep in mind the drvs/cut settings (RDRV/GDRV etc.) are most likely different for each xbr970, also depending on your brightness/contrast levels, also SBRT. The only setting sout of here that i tweaked was sbrt, everything else is defaults. cept maybe DCOL if thats the dynamic color, i can't recall, if it is then i turned it off.
> 
> 
> SCOL: 7
> 
> 
> SHUE: 8
> 
> 
> CBO1: 38
> 
> 
> CRO1: 35
> 
> 
> CBO2: 34
> 
> 
> CRO2: 31
> 
> 
> SBRT: 20
> 
> 
> RDRV: 40
> 
> 
> GDRV: 33
> 
> 
> BDRV: 31
> 
> 
> RCUT: 40
> 
> 
> GCUT: 21
> 
> 
> BCUT: 17
> 
> 
> WBSW: 0
> 
> 
> SBOF: 7
> 
> 
> RDOF: 31
> 
> 
> BDOF: 16
> 
> 
> RCOF: 31
> 
> 
> GCOF: 27
> 
> 
> BCOF: 19
> 
> 
> DCOL: 0
> 
> 
> UBOF: 1 ( this is the user brightness offset, this way you can change brightness levels for the different Resolutions and it wont affect say the black level on 480i/p material and 720p 1080i.So i'm not sure what you want that at i have mine configured for the different res's but you cna just put it on 0 for now.
> 
> 
> UCOF: 0
> 
> 
> UHOF: 0
> 
> 
> ****: 7
> 
> 
> SCOL: 32
> 
> 
> SHUE: 30
> 
> 
> ****: ( again with ****? did you mean SPIO? if so spio is 0) or you may have just posted **** again by accident, either way it's still 7.
> 
> 
> SPIO: 0
> 
> 
> SCLO: 12
> 
> 
> SHUO: 7
> 
> 
> And done!



Great! Thanks man. That's just what the doctor ordered! You are always so helpful ClayPigeon!


----------



## Voyeur

Oh, ClayPigeon...I forgot about GDOF. You don't by chance remember that one? That should be the last one.


----------



## like.no.other.

What is the code for adjusting right side pin effect? The whole screen is straight but going

towards to the right gives me a pinch when both bottow and top bows. Any additional info

might help.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Yea, GDOF is 26.


Let me know if everything works out.


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *like.no.other.* /forum/post/12891089
> 
> 
> What is the code for adjusting right side pin effect? The whole screen is straight but going
> 
> towards to the right gives me a pinch when both bottow and top bows. Any additional info
> 
> might help.



I don't think there is a separate pin adjustment for just the right side. I can't remember, i haven't really messed with my geometry settings in a while. But what i would do if one side seemed to lean over more to one side i would adjust HTPZ and VANG a little bit to even out the lean, like take away the lean from the right side and bring it over the left to compensate. I think? if thats what you mean, unless you are talking about corner pin? can you take a picture and jog my memory? if not i am sure someone else in here would know better than me.


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/12891175
> 
> 
> I don't think there is a separate pin adjustment for just the right side. I can't remember, i haven't really messed with my geometry settings in a while. But what i would do if one side seemed to lean over more to one side i would adjust HTPZ and VANG a little bit to even out the lean, like take away the lean from the right side and bring it over the left to compensate. I think? if thats what you mean, unless you are talking about corner pin? can you take a picture and jog my memory? if not i am sure someone else in here would know better than me.




OH wait, have you already tried MPIN and PIN ? try those first if you didn't MPIN is for middle pin cushion, but i wouldn't go to crazy with that. PIN should be what you need.


Also why the heck are there geometry settings in the landing parameter?!?! seems the xbr970 has some settings in weird places! I never messed with the ones in Landing though.


----------



## Voyeur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/12891107
> 
> 
> Yea, GDOF is 26.
> 
> 
> Let me know if everything works out.



Thanks again. Yeah, now it's looking back-to-normal.


BTW, I have my MPIN at 15 and PIN at 10. Looks about as straight as mine is gonna get.


----------



## like.no.other.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/12891175
> 
> 
> I don't think there is a separate pin adjustment for just the right side. I can't remember, i haven't really messed with my geometry settings in a while. But what i would do if one side seemed to lean over more to one side i would adjust HTPZ and VANG a little bit to even out the lean, like take away the lean from the right side and bring it over the left to compensate. I think? if thats what you mean, unless you are talking about corner pin? can you take a picture and jog my memory? if not i am sure someone else in here would know better than me.



Well it goes like


------------\\


------------/


Everything straight except the right side. Of course they aren't the actual

problem but to project the issue, it's something along the lines of that except

it's pinching instead of that over exaggerated dip.


----------



## ClayPigeon

I see. Definitely must be UCP/LCP issue then. cept i don't know why it would be fine on the other side, and bowed like that on the other, unless one of the PIN cushion adjustments is set up wrong, causing another setting to be set wrong. I'll check service menu in a bit and see what parameters would fix that. I still think your best bet would be HTPZ and maybe some VANG. I'll write them down too just for comparison purposes.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Ok, scratch what i said about VANG! Just went into service and was way off with that one, so don't touch it. I set up my screen so it looked like yours with the bowing. The ones you want to use to fix this are VBOW , LBOW and then HTPZ for fine tuning. If that still doesn't help then you're probably going to have to redo your MPIN/PIN UCP/LCP settings.


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Voyeur* /forum/post/12891359
> 
> 
> Thanks again. Yeah, now it's looking back-to-normal.
> 
> 
> BTW, I have my MPIN at 15 and PIN at 10. Looks about as straight as mine is gonna get.




No problem, and FWIW i have my MPIN at 10 and PIN at 14, VCEN at 7 and VPIN at 20. You must have your TV facing a different direction as mine since they are almost opposite settings. I bet your VCEN is 20 and VPIN 7!


I wish i knew more about the ignored geo settings, and when to use them. Like i'm sure i over did something and there is something else to supplement it. I'm talking about the settings like the SLINS, ASPT, UVLN, LVLN. Like i'm sure they need to be changed in soem way too, especially since changing the other settings, no way they could still be right after changing everything else. But there has to be apoint when say a calibrator would use say a SLIN for a overscan adjustments as opposed to using HSIZ, same with ULVN/LVLN or ASPT instead of VSIZ. Who knows though! The people on here who are about to have a calibration are always like " i'll post how my settings change and what he does after" LOL then they are either never heard from again, or decide not to help ( i can't blame they though after spending all the money, but it's not like every TV is has the same settings! so who cares right? Maybe the calibrators have them sign an order of confidentiality or something. It's weird though isn't it? on the WHOLE internet you can't even find a video of a professional calibrator doing a calibration! even for entertainment purposes! you can find a video of a lochness monster, bigfoot and a ghost having a drink in a bar, But nothing exists on calibrators!


----------



## Voyeur

Actually scratch that, my MPIN is 12 and PIN is 9. I had something way off and realized what it was. Something still isn't right with my colors. I should never have tampered with them.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Even after putting the settings in? Maybe you messed around with your color gun settings also? Also, i have my TV set to monitor, and that lowers the red push and automatically might change a few things in the service menu. Plus it's going to look different since i probably have different picture setting then you in Pro.


I have:


RYR-13

RYB-15

GYR-5

GYB-4


In user menu (for oppo upscaling dvd player)

Color-52

Brightness-47

Picture-35

(for oppo upscaling dvd player)


For xbox360

Color-44

Brightness-50

Picture-37


FOR HD cable box

Color-44

Brightness-57

Picture-37



HUE- R1 on every input.

I mention the brightness and Picture settings since they go hand in hand with the DRV/CUT settings. BTW this is all calibrated with test disc, except for my HD box.


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Voyeur* /forum/post/12897651
> 
> 
> .....Something still isn't right with my colors. I should never have tampered with them.



The drives and cuts are critical to proper color and are very seldom equivalent from set to set. They, (RDRV, GDRV, BDRV, RCUT, GCUT, BCUT) are for grayscale alignment. I would recommend you take a look at a grayscale pattern and check for any color existing in gray. The cuts effect the darker shades and drives effect lighter shades. A color decoder alignment using RYR, RYB, GYR and GYB should then be done.


----------



## Voyeur

Yeah, I have it on monitor as well...I have RYR at 15 and RYB at 12. The 4 red blocks (from the DVE color test) match up well enough but there are red blocks on the corners of the test that come out brighter when I try to match up the red tint (RYB)...which really shouldn't happen.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Hmm. So it must be cause our sets were set up way different from each other and what works for me wont work for you, or evne when you had your other settings was it off? what exactly happened again? you hit 8 and everything changed? or you changed them yourself and just messed the colors up? Hopefully when you hit that button it didn't change even more settings that you didn't even know about







Do you have the service menu? atleast with those defaults you could probably get close back to where you were at, even though when i checked the defaults in the service menu weren't the defaults i had on this TV. FWIW i always have problems with trying to set the color brightness the same, even with Avia. it's pretty impossible to get it all EXACTLY the same brightness without compromising another color, if thats what you mean.


----------



## Voyeur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raouliii* /forum/post/12898255
> 
> 
> The drives and cuts are critical to proper color and are very seldom equivalent from set to set. They, (RDRV, GDRV, BDRV, RCUT, GCUT, BCUT) are for grayscale alignment. I would recommend you take a look at a grayscale pattern and check for any color existing in gray. The cuts effect the darker shades and drives effect lighter shades. A color decoder alignment using RYR, RYB, GYR and GYB should then be done.



Yeah, I'll try the grayscale thing again...I'll use the 40% amp (likes like too much blue perhaps...hard to judge).


----------



## ClayPigeon

It's pretty hard to just look though at patterns to be able to tell where the greyscale is at, unless you have equipment. Sometimes i think i see colors, then i look away then look and don't see them. The settings i gave you for the DRVs and CUTS were my default though, if we had the service manual we'd be able to see if they are the same defaults, then we'd atleast know there is some sort of medium for how they set the up, like a guideline, then they just individually change each set if it's way off.


----------



## Voyeur

Ugh, here I am adjusting my colors and I now depressed to hear about Heath Ledger.


----------



## like.no.other.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/12896466
> 
> 
> Ok, scratch what i said about VANG! Just went into service and was way off with that one, so don't touch it. I set up my screen so it looked like yours with the bowing. The ones you want to use to fix this are VBOW , LBOW and then HTPZ for fine tuning. If that still doesn't help then you're probably going to have to redo your MPIN/PIN UCP/LCP settings.



Thanks, will try as soon as I have free time.


----------



## guybo

Hi everyone. I've had my 34XBR970 for about 9 months now and it has been a great TV. It's been in the same spot for the last 6 months and nothing around it has changed in regards to furniture, speakers or whatnot.


Last week a part of the screen ont he extreme upper left has a washed out appearance. It's not a big spot- maybe as big as power brick for a game console. The area is not 100% washed out, but it is there and noticeable esp. when a light image is on screen. It shows whether I use the screen for the satellite (component), game consoles (component and composite) or the PC (HDMI) display.


I tried the service menu Landing fix, but that did absolutely no good (it did provide a little placebo effect fix for a minute though...) and now the set is all back to default settings. If the set is less bright it helps- but then the set is not bright enough. I use Pro color settings except when the stupid set defaults to Vivid (my one big complaint with this thing).


Any suggestions?


----------



## freestonew

hi all.


to change the subject here, I have an Observation to make, and I scatch my head a bit over this.


an aquantaince of mine did some research and he wanted a LCD 37" to 40"

that would last him for about five years.


he went with the SAMSUNG 40" 4071 with the "cinemotion" 120 htz.


The other day I stopped by to see it, and to see what this set looks like. I read that this lcd is one of the best out there, in that price range and size.

He was watching some cable standard signals, changing the channel sometimes.


Strange, I know that cable often compresses the signals but what I saw did not impress me, I might not want to watch a standard cable tv program on such a set.


The images often were blurry, I have seen this blurryness often in the stores whenever a lcd displays a sd signal!!


While I play console games a lot on my XBR970, and do not watch, YET, much tv as all I have is rabbit ears and near to a police antanna so that rabbit ear reception is not a good "test comparison"!

but I have been amazed at how clear even such signals are, on my tv!!

Seeemingly the only "screen" between me and the near-perfect scene camera-ated, is that "screen door effect" that is of the crt tubes!!


Thus I am hesitatingly saying, here, that in many ways my 970 sd tv image is better than his Samsung image!!


these new lcds are apparently MADE for only hd signals!


I might now "splurge" for the "limited" cable service, but *can* I stand 13 ads in a row, with most tv, these days!!


GAMING!!


freestone


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freestonew* /forum/post/12927981
> 
> 
> hi all.
> 
> 
> to change the subject here, I have an Observation to make, and I scatch my head a bit over this.
> 
> 
> an aquantaince of mine did some research and he wanted a LCD 37" to 40"
> 
> that would last him for about five years.
> 
> 
> he went with the SAMSUNG 40" 4071 with the "cinemotion" 120 htz.
> 
> 
> The other day I stopped by to see it, and to see what this set looks like. I read that this lcd is one of the best out there, in that price range and size.
> 
> He was watching some cable standard signals, changing the channel sometimes.
> 
> 
> Strange, I know that cable often compresses the signals but what I saw did not impress me, I might not want to watch a standard cable tv program on such a set.
> 
> 
> The images often were blurry, I have seen this blurryness often in the stores whenever a lcd displays a sd signal!!
> 
> 
> While I play console games a lot on my XBR970, and do not watch, YET, much tv as all I have is rabbit ears and near to a police antanna so that rabbit ear reception is not a good "test comparison"!
> 
> but I have been amazed at how clear even such signals are, on my tv!!
> 
> Seeemingly the only "screen" between me and the near-perfect scene camera-ated, is that "screen door effect" that is of the crt tubes!!
> 
> 
> Thus I am hesitatingly saying, here, that in many ways my 970 sd tv image is better than his Samsung image!!
> 
> 
> these new lcds are apparently MADE for only hd signals!
> 
> 
> I might now "splurge" for the "limited" cable service, but *can* I stand 13 ads in a row, with most tv, these days!!
> 
> 
> GAMING!!
> 
> 
> freestone



any sony 16x9 CRT is better than any LCD out there


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freestonew* /forum/post/12927981
> 
> 
> 
> While I play console games a lot on my XBR970, and do not watch, YET, much tv as all I have is rabbit ears and near to a police antanna so that rabbit ear reception is not a good "test comparison"!
> 
> but I have been amazed at how clear even such signals are, on my tv!!
> 
> 
> 
> I might now "splurge" for the "limited" cable service, but *can* I stand 13 ads in a row, with most tv, these days!!



If you live where HD or digital channels are broadcast, just get a real antenna and watch the TV the way it was made to be watched for free. HD blows SD away. Digital channels don't suffer from interference like analog channels.


Go to antennaweb.org and see if there are HD channels in your area, what antenna you need and where you need to point the antenna to receive channels.


----------



## Voyeur

Well, after much adjusting...and hair pulling...I think I've finally corrected my stupid mistake and have my color as close to gray as I can (without profession calibration, of course). Man, it was difficult not to get flesh tones to look too green, too ashy or too red. Sometimes I actually had to use my cable box guide menu to judge, because the menu should have brown and yellow-like colors (from the mocha selection)...but just when I thought I had the color looking accurate, the menu would look too green...back to adjusting.


Now, everything looks more accurate: not too red or orange, not too green or ashy...and even the menu looks like it should.


----------



## oland

Guys I need a quick confirmation of something:


I adjusted the MID2 settings for a videogame (input 5, 480i). I also have my cable box running through component (input 4) but it is at 1080i.


The adjustments I made for the 480i game should have no effect on the 1080i picture for my cable box, correct? It would only effect the cable box picture if I were running it at 480i?


----------



## dtmcfall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/12932012
> 
> 
> Digital channels don't suffer from interference like analog channels.



No, but they do have their own set of issues instead.


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oland* /forum/post/12940980
> 
> 
> Guys I need a quick confirmation of something:
> 
> 
> I adjusted the MID2 settings for a videogame (input 5, 480i). I also have my cable box running through component (input 4) but it is at 1080i.
> 
> 
> The adjustments I made for the 480i game should have no effect on the 1080i picture for my cable box, correct? It would only effect the cable box picture if I were running it at 480i?



Where sizing is concerned, I believe you are correct. MID2 sizing adjustments are resolution specific.


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/12896559
> 
> 
> I wish i knew more about the ignored geo settings, and when to use them. Like i'm sure i over did something and there is something else to supplement it. I'm talking about the settings like the SLINS, ASPT, UVLN, LVLN. Like i'm sure they need to be changed in soem way too, especially since changing the other settings, no way they could still be right after changing everything else. But there has to be apoint when say a calibrator would use say a SLIN for a overscan adjustments as opposed to using HSIZ, same with ULVN/LVLN or ASPT instead of VSIZ. Who knows though! The people on here who are about to have a calibration are always like " i'll post how my settings change and what he does after" LOL then they are either never heard from again, or decide not to help ( i can't blame they though after spending all the money, but it's not like every TV is has the same settings! so who cares right? Maybe the calibrators have them sign an order of confidentiality or something. It's weird though isn't it? on the WHOLE internet you can't even find a video of a professional calibrator doing a calibration! even for entertainment purposes! you can find a video of a lochness monster, bigfoot and a ghost having a drink in a bar, But nothing exists on calibrators!



Tell me about it. I never thought the geometry issues would bug me like it does, but it drives me up the wall! My latest complaint is the damn Nintendo Wii putting out crappy anamorphic sizes from 3rd party games. 16x9?!!! Ha! While most games from Nintendo get it right (Zelda, Wii Sports, and even the Wii home screen is sized perfectly), 3rd party games supposedly supporting widescreen leave black bars on the left and right sides. Normally, I'd put up with such shenanigans, but my black-bar borders (thanks to shoddy geometry) are not straight. My right side starts fine at the top, but slopes inward as it moves down towards the bottom of the screen. My solution? - I used the MID2 settings to stretch the bugger out, finding the middle ground between filling out the game screen and not pushing the icons off the Wii home menu. This may have screwed up my 480p dvd image from another input though. I'll have to check that out today. Still, if I could only straighten out that right border, I'd put my settings back and live with it. My attempts to fix it have messed up my other geometry settings (my 4x3 black borders are very acceptable), but I haven't tried VBOW, LBOW, and HTPZ. I will give that a shot. Thanks. I'm quite close to getting a "magnet man" out here, but I'm sure Sony won't pay for it, and I'm not sure I trust anyone messing with my tv anymore.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/12967234
> 
> 
> Tell me about it. I never thought the geometry issues would bug me like it does, but it drives me up the wall! ...



I remember having the same issue with my 970 and being able to take care of it with one of those settings you mentioned. Actually came out pretty well.


----------



## fivestarav

Hello, everyone. Thought I'd run this by ya'll before I went to the Sony service codes thread. It's driving me crazy.


I've had this issue for quite a while. My problem goes away after 30 minutes when the tv warms up, but I can't accept that. Long story short, when I start up a my cold tv, it appears that the right side of the screen doesn't quite reach the edge of the tv, causing a green hue. Only the top right corner reaches the edge and looks okay. Oddly enough, this is only a problem in 480i/480p, and it goes away in about 30 minutes or so. Obviously, if the top right corner reaches the edge and the rest doesn't, the clear choice would be to correct the geometry on that side. Unfortunately, all attempts to do so has messed up the rest of my geometry settings big time, so I don't consider that an option anymore. Looking at a crosshatch pattern, I definitely see slanting on the right border. I guess my question is this: is that slant from a damaged raster edge? If the raster is just a damaged "canvas" for an image, can I scoot the raster over a notch and move the image back to where it was with the MID settings to sit on a healthier raster part, or is that a pointless venture? I really don't wanna move the image in global settings because everything is centered quite well right now. And I'd hate to have to go to all my resolutions (including NTSC, and ATSC programming) and scoot images back to center.


(By the way, stretching the image with MID settings to push the annoying green hue off the screen isn't a healthy option at this point. It bumps icons from the Wii menu off the screen, and people's heads from DVDs look fatter than usual.)










Like I said - this is a 480i/480p issue. The moment I turn on the tv, tv shows and the PS3 in 720p and 1080i reach the edges just fine, even with a cold tv. I'm stumped. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## budask8r

Somebody earlier in the thread mentioned some test patterns within the service menu. Perhaps I misunderstood, or remembered this post incorrectly, but if this exists how can I access these test patterns? I haven't noticed anything yet.


Geometry is driving me crazy (top of the screen is bowing).


And just so to be certain...when making adjustments in the service menu, the changes only save to the current input/resolution combination, correct?


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *budask8r* /forum/post/12996605
> 
> 
> ......Geometry is driving me crazy (top of the screen is bowing).
> 
> 
> And just so to be certain...when making adjustments in the service menu, the changes only save to the current input/resolution combination, correct?



Incorrect. Many service menu parameters are input/resolution specific. However, some are input or resolution or screen mode or picture mode specific. And some are global.


The geometry parameters are global while some of the screen size parameters are global and some are input/resolution specific.


Studying a listing of the parameters, as found in the service manual, is the only way to firmly grasp the subtleties of the service menu. The spreadsheets floating around here are, IMHO, VERY unclear.


----------



## CharlesDickens

My kd-34xbr970 suddenly had the edges go green. I bought it in May of 06 and haven't had any major issues after setting it up. There is a green tint to everything approximately 7 inches from each lateral side. Is there any way to fix this or do I need to call Sony to fix it since it's still under warranty. You can still see the picture but it is majorly distracting to have a green tint on everything.


I have to step out for a couple of hours but will jump back on as soon as I get home. Please help me if you have any ideas. Thanks.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CharlesDickens* /forum/post/13012254
> 
> 
> My kd-34xbr970 suddenly had the edges go green. I bought it in May of 06 and haven't had any major issues after setting it up. There is a green tint to everything approximately 7 inches from each lateral side. Is there any way to fix this or do I need to call Sony to fix it since it's still under warranty. You can still see the picture but it is majorly distracting to have a green tint on everything.
> 
> 
> I have to step out for a couple of hours but will jump back on as soon as I get home. Please help me if you have any ideas. Thanks.



Try unplugging it for an hour os so, then replug and power up. It's probably a hard failure, though.


----------



## CharlesDickens

Thanks for the reply. I came home and it's working okay now (no green tint) but I'll check back in if it reoccurs. Thanks again.


----------



## dlclark

I made a big mistake buying a 37" LCD for my kids room. They play Wii but the 3 year old cracked the panel when he tossed the remote control. The tv was three months old. In my shopping travels I try and warn people who are buying LCD's. Just tap the screen on the display models and you can see how easily they can get damaged.


I've been researching a replacement tv for a week and was in between a plasma or CRT. I still worry about the flat panels as they can tip over and I do not want a wall mounted tv. The 30" Samsung slimfits are still available at my local Sams but after reading a few comments in the thread, I'm staying away.


If anyone in central, IL has one for sale, PM me. Otherwise, I've found a few in the Chicago area in the $500 range. Looking forward to hauling this beast.


----------



## Lice

Hey guys, how do you adjust the horizontal size?


The option to do that on my TV is grayed out and I cant change it. Is there a reason why this is? I just need to squish it in like an inch. Some of things are slightly cut off over there.


----------



## dlclark

I was looking for a good deal on a used XBR crt for a replacement damaged lcd. I stopped by a Rex store in Peru, IL and to my surprise they had the KD-34XBR970 on display. I told the salesperson what they were selling for used on Craigslist and to my surprise he matched the price which was about 35% off of their asking price. I was far from home so I took the display even though they offered one new in box within two days.


There were some geometry issues, the top left of the picture sagged about 1/4" but this was corrected via the service menu. I'm glad to have a 34" crt XBR with a 2 year warranty. The kids can play their Wii and watch DVD's and I don't have to worry about a remote control damaging the tv.


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlclark* /forum/post/13041799
> 
> 
> I was looking for a good deal on a used XBR crt for a replacement damaged lcd. I stopped by a Rex store in Peru, IL and to my surprise they had the KD-34XBR970 on display. I told the salesperson what they were selling for used on Craigslist and to my surprise he matched the price which was about 35% off of their asking price. I was far from home so I took the display even though they offered one new in box within two days.
> 
> 
> There were some geometry issues, the top left of the picture sagged about 1/4" but this was corrected via the service menu. I'm glad to have a 34" crt XBR with a 2 year warranty. The kids can play their Wii and watch DVD's and I don't have to worry about a remote control damaging the tv.



Congrats on your find, you just got your self a great HDTV.


However don't assume that because it's a CRT the screan can't be damaged. I suggest putting up a chicken wire barrier to keep the wii-mote from hitting the screan.


hyghwayman


----------



## UWisconsin97

^


----------



## JayPSU

Can someone help me with regards to tuning up this television in the service menu? I've been trying to adjuct the picture sharpness and definition in the 2170-3 section of the service menu, but no matter what I always end up with a picture that is TOO smoothe, or TOO "enhanced" and so there ends up being too much background noise or grain. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Kruzifixxion

I think i had messed with those setting before i can't remember and noticed that i moved something accidently and pic quality looked blurred .i cant remember wich setting though but i managed to fix it,I have it on standard mode and the only thing i was concered about was the "black lever" was a bit to high so i lowerd it 1 down and looks way better.I can give you my settings until i ge home later on cus i am at work but i don't think it will get you pic back cus these tvs varie on setting values.


----------



## budask8r

So..I believe I may be in a heap of trouble here, and am extremely embarrassed.


I had been messing with my geometry, attempting to straighten out some very annoying issues..and got in over my head. I had not been copying down my initial values, and this obviously came back to haunt me.


Now..thats not the bad part. Last was looking through the service code thread and found a post about "resetting system nvm data". So I, assuming this would send me back to factory defaults...did it.


Now my picture is extremely distorted, and HD sources no longer produce a picture (cable box, xbox, etc). Only 480i cable works.


So...if anybody has any guidance on where I should start in my attempt to fix this TV (namely what settings I just erased)..I would appreciate it.


----------



## Voyeur

Well, funny how things work out. After making a potentially awful mistake, I had to go back to basics and get somebody else's default settings as a guideline (thanks again claypigeon) I finally got the TV back to where it basically was before. The worst part was getting color of gray right (or as close to right as possible using the color DRV and CUT adjustments). I had to use test patterns, black and white movies, even my cable box menu guide (and it's "hot mocha" color) to adjust.


Believe it or not, I think I have the TV looking better than ever. I have my color decoder perfect according to both my HD-DVD player and standard DVD player.


But, oddly enough, I think I finally fixed my contrast issue. I used to have to adjust contrast (or "Picture" on the XBR970) way up high. But since re-adjusting everything on my TV, I must have re-adjusted some contrast setting in my Service Menu because now, because the picture seemed much "brighter" than it did before with my contrast settings where they were (and by "brightness" I actually mean white intensity). I discovered that my contrast setting is best at 42 (out of 100). It's very difficult to judge from the calibration DVD, because the top white box never blooms like the disc illustrates and the line in the other contrast test pattern never really bends the way the disc demonstrates...


...however, if I don't look directly at the line...kinda look past it...and focus somewhere in the white backdrop next to the line, I notice that when I go from 42 to 43 the white background seems to brighten enough to slightly (really subtle) affect the vertical line. So my assumption is 42 must be where contrast is ideal on my tube. And so far, the picture looks great. Even seem more detailed in some areas.


I think I went from sorry I ever messed with the TV, to kinda glad I did.


----------



## Kruzifixxion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Voyeur* /forum/post/13055863
> 
> 
> Well, funny how things work out. After making a potentially awful mistake, I had to go back to basics and get somebody else's default settings as a guideline (thanks again claypigeon) I finally got the TV back to where it basically was before. The worst part was getting color of gray right (or as close to right as possible using the color DRV and CUT adjustments). I had to use test patterns, black and white movies, even my cable box menu guide (and it's "hot mocha" color) to adjust.
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, I think I have the TV looking better than ever. I have my color decoder perfect according to both my HD-DVD player and standard DVD player.
> 
> 
> But, oddly enough, I think I finally fixed my contrast issue. I used to have to adjust contrast (or "Picture" on the XBR970) way up high. But since re-adjusting everything on my TV, I must have re-adjusted some contrast setting in my Service Menu because now, because the picture seemed much "brighter" than it did before with my contrast settings where they were (and by "brightness" I actually mean white intensity). I discovered that my contrast setting is best at 42 (out of 100). It's very difficult to judge from the calibration DVD, because the top white box never blooms like the disc illustrates and the line in the other contrast test pattern never really bends the way the disc demonstrates...
> 
> 
> ...however, if I don't look directly at the line...kinda look past it...and focus somewhere in the white backdrop next to the line, I notice that when I go from 42 to 43 the white background seems to brighten enough to slightly (really subtle) affect the vertical line. So my assumption is 42 must be where contrast is ideal on my tube. And so far, the picture looks great. Even seem more detailed in some areas.
> 
> 
> I think I went from sorry I ever messed with the TV, to kinda glad I did.




Hey so is there a setting that increases the contrast level?

My sis has a samsung slimfit and i compared it to my 970 and her samsung looks brigter than mines lol


----------



## Kruzifixxion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *budask8r* /forum/post/13055143
> 
> 
> So..I believe I may be in a heap of trouble here, and am extremely embarrassed.
> 
> 
> I had been messing with my geometry, attempting to straighten out some very annoying issues..and got in over my head. I had not been copying down my initial values, and this obviously came back to haunt me.
> 
> 
> Now..thats not the bad part. Last was looking through the service code thread and found a post about "resetting system nvm data". So I, assuming this would send me back to factory defaults...did it.
> 
> 
> Now my picture is extremely distorted, and HD sources no longer produce a picture (cable box, xbox, etc). Only 480i cable works.
> 
> 
> So...if anybody has any guidance on where I should start in my attempt to fix this TV (namely what settings I just erased)..I would appreciate it.




Gosh i wish i can help man,i woulnt know where to start,because i usualy mess witht the brigthness,color,and some geometry setting.It does not dispaly anything at all in hd?


----------



## budask8r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kruzifixxion* /forum/post/13056754
> 
> 
> Gosh i wish i can help man,i woulnt know where to start,because i usualy mess witht the brigthness,color,and some geometry setting.It does not dispaly anything at all in hd?



Correct, 480i sources work fine, and I've gotten the geometry largely straightened out with them, but HD sources display either a black screen, or a garbled mess.


If there is no fairly straightforward way to fix this, where would be a good place to seek professional help?


----------



## budask8r

Just an update, changing "FIXS" value in the CXA2171 submenu restored my HD OTA broadcasts, but my external HD sources (cable box, xbox 360) still give a blank signal when turned on (blanking out even the green service menu information...just a totally black screen).


Edit: I now have my external HD sources working (albeit only in 720p).


Of course...I still have several issues. Pictures are worth a thousand words, though.


Left side of screen: Link 

Right side of screen: Link 


Still can't get the geometry set correctly, especially on the right side of the screen (left side is pretty much correct)
Link 


Hopefully my carelessness in the service menu serves as a bit of a warning to others who are just getting their feet wet to write down their original values. I assumed I could easily get things back to normal and paid the price (my problem was mainly that I got HCEN and VCEN mixed up with HPOS and VPOS).


----------



## mmesallem

hey guys, i just pretty much fixed my overscan issue but i have a question, how do i get the overscan test pattern on the screen? my second question is, this is on a ps3 running hdmi 1080i, after i adjusted the overscan, when it switches from the dashboard or what u call it to the game, it shows either a purple or red bar, its like its switching the resolution or something, but i never noticed it till i fixed the overscan issue, do i have anything to worry aboout?


----------



## SurfingMatt27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mmesallem* /forum/post/13099635
> 
> 
> hey guys, i just pretty much fixed my overscan issue but i have a question, how do i get the overscan test pattern on the screen? my second question is, this is on a ps3 running hdmi 1080i, after i adjusted the overscan, when it switches from the dashboard or what u call it to the game, it shows either a purple or red bar, its like its switching the resolution or something, but i never noticed it till i fixed the overscan issue, do i have anything to worry aboout?



is it a brief flash when changing from the menu to the game? if so it's normal, it'sjust the tv changing resolutions or the PS3 i mean.


----------



## SurfingMatt27

Here are some usefull settings if you guys want to use to improve the PQ.



> Quote:
> Make sure your in PRO mode at first and have everything in their default values since we are doing this all in the service menu.
> 
> 
> Here are the codes..
> 
> 
> SBRT: 25-29 (i'm using 25 currently)
> 
> UBOF: 0
> 
> VMLV: 0
> 
> VMCR: 0
> 
> VMLM: 0
> 
> VMFO: 0
> 
> VMDL: 0
> 
> SHOF: 0
> 
> VM: 0
> 
> VMH: 0
> 
> VMM: 0
> 
> VML: 0
> 
> RYR: 14
> 
> RYB: 14
> 
> GYR: 6
> 
> GYB: 4
> 
> Under MID5 settings MHLY-SVCE all at 0
> 
> 
> And there you have it!
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that some of these settings are global while others you will have to carry over from each input and resolution.


----------



## Voyeur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oland* /forum/post/12333487
> 
> 
> VPOS:26
> 
> VSIZ:36
> 
> VLIN:6
> 
> VSCO:4
> 
> VCEN:11
> 
> VPIN:22
> 
> NSCO:29
> 
> HCNT:23
> 
> HPOS:24
> 
> HSIZ:35
> 
> VANG:33
> 
> LANG:23
> 
> VBOW:26
> 
> LBOW:41
> 
> 
> Now...to me, this seems to do the job. I'm sure everyone's television may have different specs, and everyone has their own pair of eyes, but I'd like to share just to make sure I don't have any settings that seem way off.



Not only does this look good, but you helped me get some of my geometrical issues improved. I had messed around a little too much with my service menu settings and this has made it much better. The only thing is I can't get my HSIZ and VSIZ to those settings because of my own TV's overscan issues. But I've got it reasonably close. Thanks.


----------



## Voyeur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SurfingMatt27* /forum/post/13106638
> 
> 
> Here are some usefull settings if you guys want to use to improve the PQ.



I don't have something called SVCE under MID5. But I do have MVCE, is that what you meant? And what makes them better, I wonder?


----------



## SurfingMatt27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Voyeur* /forum/post/13115945
> 
> 
> I don't have something called SVCE under MID5. But I do have MVCE, is that what you meant? And what makes them better, I wonder?



those settings starting with MVCE are edge enhancemnt settings, you can leave them on if you want but i think they are best left off since they artifically sharpen the picture for my tastes.


----------



## Voyeur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SurfingMatt27* /forum/post/13117409
> 
> 
> those settings starting with MVCE are edge enhancemnt settings, you can leave them on if you want but i think they are best left off since they artifically sharpen the picture for my tastes.



Yeah, I have not problem turning down the edge enhancements, but did you mean starting with MHLY to MVCE? Because I turned everything between those settings to zero. I can't find anything called SVCE under MID5.


----------



## SurfingMatt27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Voyeur* /forum/post/13118489
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have not problem turning down the edge enhancements, *but did you mean starting with MHLY to MVCE*? Because I turned everything between those settings to zero. I can't find anything called SVCE under MID5.




Yes that's what i meant, don't worry about SVCE since it's not part of the MID5 table,only the settings starting with MHLY-MVCE.


----------



## Voyeur

Cool, thanks!


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Voyeur* /forum/post/13055863
> 
> 
> But, oddly enough, I think I finally fixed my contrast issue. I used to have to adjust contrast (or "Picture" on the XBR970) way up high. But since re-adjusting everything on my TV, I must have re-adjusted some contrast setting in my Service Menu because now, because the picture seemed much "brighter" than it did before with my contrast settings where they were (and by "brightness" I actually mean white intensity). I discovered that my contrast setting is best at 42 (out of 100). It's very difficult to judge from the calibration DVD, because the top white box never blooms like the disc illustrates and the line in the other contrast test pattern never really bends the way the disc demonstrates...



After going back and forth with contrast in the beginning i now have had it it set to 37 for pretty much all inputs for months now. I found that most people here, even after thinking they had their contrast where it should be using test patterns, once they had a professional calibration the setting they always needed to be lowered, like i never actually heard of someone having their contrast setting too low EVER during a professional calibration, have you? So contrast is pretty much the only setting i DON'T adjust by eye, i mean don't get me wrong, i'll set it up where i THINK is low/high enough without clipping whites or dulling them and then from there i will lower it (even more after i think it's where it should be) around 3-5 more clicks. May be a silly way to do it but thats how i roll lol. I don't trust my eyes ( or the test patterns, cause like you said they never "BLOOM") with contrast, but i know i like a softer picture as opposed to bright as the sun and I'd rather be safe and go even lower rather then higher.


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SurfingMatt27* /forum/post/13125873
> 
> 
> Yes that's what i meant, don't worry about SVCE since it's not part of the MID5 table,only the settings starting with MHLY-MVCE.



I had all my edge enhancements off as well. But then after reading the sony service codes thread and most of kentechs stuff i went back and readjusted some of them. See Surfingmatt, once i had ALL the enhancements off i checked like a color box pattern in avia or maybe i used one of kentechs ones he made. Anyway, i noticed some of the color boxes had what appeared to be like false color lines, like it kinda looked like the Y/C delay was off, but it wasn't that, and some were worse than others. It wasn't due to any sharpness issues, as i had it set perfectly, and it wasn't due to any convergence problems. But when i changed some of the enhancement settings like a few with that had "C" in them, i forgot at the moment as i haven't been in service mode in a few, but i'm guessing they are some color sharpening settings? But once i changed them i got the colors to line up perfectly and no more false dull color outlines. I'll try and take a pic with the settings off and show you what i mean. Maybe thats how they are supposed to be, or my dvd player is causing it? any ideas?


----------



## SurfingMatt27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/13163191
> 
> 
> I had all my edge enhancements off as well. But then after reading the sony service codes thread and most of kentechs stuff i went back and readjusted some of them. See Surfingmatt, once i had ALL the enhancements off i checked like a color box pattern in avia or maybe i used one of kentechs ones he made. Anyway, i noticed some of the color boxes had what appeared to be like false color lines, like it kinda looked like the Y/C delay was off, but it wasn't that, and some were worse than others. It wasn't due to any sharpness issues, as i had it set perfectly, and it wasn't due to any convergence problems. But when i changed some of the enhancement settings like a few with that had "C" in them, i forgot at the moment as i haven't been in service mode in a few, but i'm guessing they are some color sharpening settings? But once i changed them i got the colors to line up perfectly and no more false dull color outlines. I'll try and take a pic with the settings off and show you what i mean. Maybe thats how they are supposed to be, or my dvd player is causing it? any ideas?



it's either your dvd player having a Y/C delay issue, (if your using component connections that's probably your issue). or i think it's just the DVE disc. because it is standard deffinition after all. i noticed some flaws in the test patterns that werent inherent to my tv when trying other test discs like THX optimizer for movies,etc.


you can leave those MID5 settings on or a few on if you like but i personally think they aren't needed since they are afterall artifically sharpening the image, and anything artificial in my book= bad for the picture.


For your contrast settings, yeah it's hard to judge with DVE or any test dvd. i just leave my contrast setting in the middle. it's not too bright and not too low it's just right.because i found that raising contrast on my set caused the convergance to screw up in the corners of the screen.plus you don't want it too high since it will cause eyestrain if you view it at night.


----------



## BMWMotorcycle

I purchased a DVI to HDMI cable to connect my Comcast cable box to the KD-34xbr970. I found the picture to be different rather than better than the component cable connection. Perhaps a little brighter and harsher.


I then tried connecting my progressive dvd player using the component cable. This enabled the dvd to play in 480P. I seem to recall that with this set up, the 970 would not allow DRC, I'm not sure though. When the dvd was connected via s-video to the 970, I could use DRC.


What I found is that the component cable connection from the cable box seems to be a better picture for my taste. The cable box is set to 1080i.

The dvd is better with s-video since the 970 can use DRC in its 3 modes. I like CineMotion.


My conclusions are that the cable box does a better job at converting the digital signal to analog for the 970 to display. The 970 does a better job at up converting the dvd than the dvd player.


Do these seem to be the correct conclusions?


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BMWMotorcycle* /forum/post/13200592
> 
> 
> .....I then tried connecting my progressive dvd player using the component cable. This enabled the dvd to play in 480P. I seem to recall that with this set up, the 970 would not allow DRC, I'm not sure though. When the dvd was connected via s-video to the 970, I could use DRC......



If you set your dvd player for 480i output on component, DRC will be available. I prefer my dvd player to output 480i and set DRC to interlaced so the set upconverts.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BMWMotorcycle* /forum/post/13200592
> 
> 
> ....What I found is that the component cable connection from the cable box seems to be a better picture for my taste. The cable box is set to 1080i.....



I am using dvi for my cable stb by necessity but I also prefer component. I also prefer setting the cable box to pass SD material at 480i and let the set upconvert. The set usually has a better scaler than a cable stb. The set allows you to have more control of the zoom/stretch process.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BMWMotorcycle* /forum/post/13200592
> 
> 
> ....The dvd is better with s-video since the 970 can use DRC in its 3 modes. I like CineMotion....



DRC is available with 480i over component and hdmi.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BMWMotorcycle* /forum/post/13200592
> 
> 
> ......My conclusions are that the cable box does a better job at converting the digital signal to analog for the 970 to display. The 970 does a better job at up converting the dvd than the dvd player.
> 
> 
> Do these seem to be the correct conclusions?



I disagree with the first and agree with the second conclusion. BTW, what cable stb do you have?


IMHO


----------



## WJonathan

I don't know about the cable box, but my experience with DVD over component is the same. Depending on your DVD player's scaling, you may prefer interlaced or progressive. On my Sony DVD player, proscan is greatly preferable. But coming through my old Xbox, progressive is jagged and harsh on DVDs.


----------



## dtmcfall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/13208189
> 
> 
> Depending on your DVD player's scaling, you may prefer interlaced or progressive.



I usually choose based on the source material -- progressive for progressive and interlaced for, well, interlaced.


----------



## ck100

Maybe some of you can help me with this situation. I recently bought an upconverted DVD player. When I play a DVD on it with upconversion I notice the picture is vertically stretched for some reason. I know this is not because of the service menu (I have it set where it is recommended based on the service book). I know it can't be the player mistaking the TV for a 4:3TV because I have the DVD player and TV set to read each other correctly. In other words, the DVD player knows it's connected to a 16:9 TV and vice versa. I also have the TV set to "full" so I know I have it at 16:9. Anyways, I notice this "vertical stretching" situation only when it upconverts to 720P or higher. With regular 480P or less the picture appears to be normal. Or at least it appears to have the right dimensions so to speak. Now the manual for my player says (If I recall correctly) that this "vertical stretching" situation only occurs if there is an S-video or composite connected to the TV from my player when I upconvert. However, I am using an HDMI cable with no other cables attached except for some audio ones. Anyways, hopefully some of you can understand my situation or at least have some idea what is going on. If you need more detail I'll try to provide it if necessary, but that's my problem in a nutshell. The player does not seem to be defective and I've had my TV for over a year without any major problems.


Any ideas on what to do?


Also, is there any way to make changes in the service menu so that, for example, you can have changes apply only to "Video 5" but not to "Video 6" or regular TV?


----------



## thebigdaddye

i have ben looking for a new hdtv for our living room for a few weeks. i wanted something between 32 and 42 inch hdtv. i first got a great deal on a toshiba 42 lcd for $900, but got it home and all hooked up and about an hour later it had a 3 inch vertical line running from top to bottom ,so it went back, then i tried a 37inch toshiba lcd and it was ok ,but to much graininess and motion blurr on sports hd programs. i then looked through todays paper and seen a local store having the kd-34xbr970 on sale for $599 and i couldn't believe it. i called to make sure they had some before i took back the other lcd to the other store i purchased from and they did. got this beast home lol and all hooked up and i am very happy. the blacks are actually black and no grain or motion blurr on sports. i saved my self $300+ and feel i goit a better hdtv in the end. now anyone have some good setting and things to make it look even better then it is now. i have a hitachi crt rear projection tv and have tweaked it so it looks better then most hdtv's i have seen except maybe the pioneer plasmas that are $5,000+ . i love crt and wished it would stick around. anyway i would appreciate any info/help since most of you probably have had this tv for a while. still can't believe i got this for $599+ taxes plus two year warranty.


----------



## fbov

Daddye,

Leave it alone for a couple weeks so it gets broken in nice and stable. During that time, peruse the Sony service conde thread:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=531494 


This TV is fully adjustable by the user who researches the service codes and settings that can optimize image quality. It can also be badly screwed up, so heed the cautions, including writing down settings before and after you make changes. I've followed KenTech's recommendations with excellent results. I hop you do too!


Have fun,

Frank


----------



## thebigdaddye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fbov* /forum/post/13274939
> 
> 
> Daddye,
> 
> Leave it alone for a couple weeks so it gets broken in nice and stable. During that time, peruse the Sony service conde thread:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=531494
> 
> 
> This TV is fully adjustable by the user who researches the service codes and settings that can optimize image quality. It can also be badly screwed up, so heed the cautions, including writing down settings before and after you make changes. I've followed KenTech's recommendations with excellent results. I hop you do too!
> 
> 
> Have fun,
> 
> Frank



thanks, i kind of had the feeling someone would say that lol i did the same with my rear projection crt letting it get broke in around 100 hours before tweaking. the thread you linked is a lot of info wow thanks i don't plain on going all out i just want to do some basic/easiest stuff that will improve my set like with my rear projection tv. again thanks


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebigdaddye* /forum/post/13274110
> 
> 
> now anyone have some good setting and things to make it look even better then it is now. anyway i would appreciate any info/help since most of you probably have had this tv for a while. still can't believe i got this for $599+ taxes plus two year warranty.



Nice find there thedaddye,


You could start by making a small adjustment to the picture from the user menu. Contrast/Picture is set high by default. Here is where I have mine;










Congrats on the find,

hyghwayman


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyghwayman* /forum/post/13283236
> 
> 
> Nice find there thedaddye,
> 
> 
> You could start by making a small adjustment to the picture from the user menu. Contrast/Picture is set high by default. Here is where I have mine;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the find,
> 
> hyghwayman



i always keep the "picture" level higher or equal to the "brightness" level on all my tv's


am i doing something wrong ?


or is it different for everyone


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/13285567
> 
> 
> i always keep the "picture" level higher or equal to the "brightness" level on all my tv's
> 
> 
> am i doing something wrong ?
> 
> 
> or is it different for everyone



otk, check out this artical on Picture perfect: HDTV tune-up tips


By David Katzmaier 

(October 22, 2003)


The average American spends hours in front of the TV each week, but the picture on an average American TV looks like Times Square on steroids: too bright and garish to seem anything like real life. That's because default settings for TVs are configured to make an impact on the sales floor of your local electronics superstore, not necessarily in your living room. With the emergence of higher-quality wide-screen and high-definition TVs, not to mention the DVD movies and HD programs that fill their big screens, living-room images can look better than ever before--as long as you don't settle for the manufacturers' default settings.



Read the full artical over at CNET.com: Picture perfect: HDTV tune-up tips 



Hope this helps ya,

hyghwayman


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyghwayman* /forum/post/13288144
> 
> 
> otk, check out this artical on Picture perfect: HDTV tune-up tips
> 
> 
> By David Katzmaier
> 
> (October 22, 2003)
> 
> 
> The average American spends hours in front of the TV each week, but the picture on an average American TV looks like Times Square on steroids: too bright and garish to seem anything like real life. That's because default settings for TVs are configured to make an impact on the sales floor of your local electronics superstore, not necessarily in your living room. With the emergence of higher-quality wide-screen and high-definition TVs, not to mention the DVD movies and HD programs that fill their big screens, living-room images can look better than ever before--as long as you don't settle for the manufacturers' default settings.
> 
> 
> 
> Read the full artical over at CNET.com: Picture perfect: HDTV tune-up tips
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps ya,
> 
> hyghwayman



yeah, i know about that, i've been using video essentials since 1997


but i always end up with the contrast higher than the brightness, not the other way around


----------



## Kruzifixxion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebigdaddye* /forum/post/13274110
> 
> 
> i have ben looking for a new hdtv for our living room for a few weeks. i wanted something between 32 and 42 inch hdtv. i first got a great deal on a toshiba 42 lcd for $900, but got it home and all hooked up and about an hour later it had a 3 inch vertical line running from top to bottom ,so it went back, then i tried a 37inch toshiba lcd and it was ok ,but to much graininess and motion blurr on sports hd programs. i then looked through todays paper and seen a local store having the kd-34xbr970 on sale for $599 and i couldn't believe it. i called to make sure they had some before i took back the other lcd to the other store i purchased from and they did. got this beast home lol and all hooked up and i am very happy. the blacks are actually black and no grain or motion blurr on sports. i saved my self $300+ and feel i goit a better hdtv in the end. now anyone have some good setting and things to make it look even better then it is now. i have a hitachi crt rear projection tv and have tweaked it so it looks better then most hdtv's i have seen except maybe the pioneer plasmas that are $5,000+ . i love crt and wished it would stick around. anyway i would appreciate any info/help since most of you probably have had this tv for a while. still can't believe i got this for $599+ taxes plus two year warranty.





Congrats man i love this tv so much! it has not made me buy a flat panel,i did calibrated some geometry setting's and color and i got it to near perfection.I'ts still manages to impress me by the hd content amazing!

Btw i got it for $ 502 at frys about 6 month's now and it was the last one new in box!


----------



## Voyeur

Just wanted to say, I've been trying to calibrate the color on this TV and corrected the color decoders thanks to my DVE disc. But the cable box has been a bit of an issue. Of course, different cable stations have different color saturation, but I've been trying to find the best compromise. It's so rare to get a decent color test pattern from the cable box.


I've tried the HDNet color pattern and it leaves a little something to be desired...mainly the fact the two bars you have to look at are too far apart. From what I can tell, it seems their pattern has me somewhere between 47-50 (out of 100). I tried to use the color bar tests on PBS at the end of the day, but they have me as low as 38!


Finally a stroke of luck. I was getting ready to watch Face The Nation on an HD CBS station Sunday morning and the station was having technical difficulties. Staring me right in the face was a perfect SMPTE color test pattern! I immediately went into the TV's service menu to switch off all colors but blue (instead of using the filter) and found the color setting perfect at 48! And sure enough, that seems to be the best setting overall.


I already had my DVD settings fine, but I was definitely questioning my color settings for cable. Thanks to that station for their technical difficulties!


----------



## ck100

Maybe some of you can help me with this situation. I recently bought an upconverted DVD player. When I play a DVD on it with upconversion I notice the picture is vertically stretched for some reason. I know this is not because of the service menu (I have it set where it is recommended based on the service book). I know it can't be the player mistaking the TV for a 4:3TV because I have the DVD player and TV set to read each other correctly. In other words, the DVD player knows it's connected to a 16:9 TV and vice versa. I also have the TV set to "full" so I know I have it at 16:9. Anyways, I notice this "vertical stretching" situation only when it upconverts to 720P or higher. With regular 480P or less the picture appears to be normal. Or at least it appears to have the right dimensions so to speak. Now the manual for my player says (If I recall correctly) that this "vertical stretching" situation only occurs if there is an S-video or composite connected to the TV from my player when I upconvert. However, I am using an HDMI cable with no other cables attached except for some audio ones. Anyways, hopefully some of you can understand my situation or at least have some idea what is going on. If you need more detail I'll try to provide it if necessary, but that's my problem in a nutshell. The player does not seem to be defective and I've had my TV for over a year without any major problems.


Any ideas on what to do?


Also, is there any way to make changes in the service menu so that, for example, you can have changes apply only to "Video 5" but not to "Video 6" or regular TV?


----------



## RyanHomsey

Quick question:


This morning the power flickered a few times while my girlfriend was watching TV. When the TV powered back on the colors were whacked. The corners and the overall color scheme was messed up. We were both getting ready to leave (I had to go to work) so we couldnt mess with it.


So what caused that? I'm kind of worried that when I get home it will still be there....... I hope not!


Fortunately, If I recall correctly, this TV has a 2 year warranty on it... and I got it a year and a half ago.


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RyanHomsey* /forum/post/13326999
> 
> 
> Quick question:
> 
> 
> This morning the power flickered a few times while my girlfriend was watching TV. When the TV powered back on the colors were whacked. The corners and the overall color scheme was messed up. We were both getting ready to leave (I had to go to work) so we couldnt mess with it.
> 
> 
> So what caused that? I'm kind of worried that when I get home it will still be there....... I hope not!
> 
> 
> Fortunately, If I recall correctly, this TV has a 2 year warranty on it... and I got it a year and a half ago.



A lot of problems can be solved by just unplugging for a minute and plugging back in.


That warranty doesn't cover power surges. Just hope you get a technician who doesn't know that's what happened. Don't tell anyone that's how it happened.


----------



## bigdaveman

Maybe someone can give me a hand with this one. I have the XBR970 hooked up via HDMI to a PS3 for Bluray, component for HD-DVD (HDA2), and component Directv HD. I watch a lot of black and white films and have noticed during darker scenes some vertical lines have a green color. Lowering the sharpness control to its minimum nearly eliminates the color but softens the picture beyond my liking.

Adjusting convergence settings in the service mode has no effect. I normally watch Bluray and HDDVD sharpness set at 50.


Update: Had a great Sony certified tech take a look at this problem. Took him 3 trips but he finally fixed it. Replaced the B board and the M board. Looks great!


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigdaveman* /forum/post/13399676
> 
> 
> Maybe someone can give me a hand with this one. I have the XBR970 hooked up via HDMI to a PS3 for Bluray, component for HD-DVD (HDA2), and component Directv HD. I watch a lot of black and white films and have noticed during darker scenes some vertical lines have a green color. Lowering the sharpness control to its minimum nearly eliminates the color but softens the picture beyond my liking.
> 
> Adjusting convergence settings in the service mode has no effect. I normally watch Bluray and HDDVD sharpness set at 50.



Is it worse on one side of the screen than the other?


----------



## bigdaveman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/13401642
> 
> 
> Is it worse on one side of the screen than the other?



It seems to be the same on both sides.


----------



## samijubal

The infamous green lines. I went through 3 of these, one pathetic with them, the other 2 not as bad as the one, but still there. The only way to get rid of them without tweaking in the SM, you still can't get rid of them without screwing something else up, is to crank the brightness up. That green crap drove me nuts.


----------



## fooldog01

Ive got an issue with mine that is a little difficult to explain. On the right side of the screen it is most noticeable on white text. If you have a white letter, you will have a reddish ghost of the white letter shifted off the left edge of it. Almost like the red is missing the mark by a couple of millimeters. It does this on both sides of the screen but not really in the middle and it seems to get worse the further you go towards the edge of the screen. Any ideas what to do?


----------



## fbov

Yes. This sounds like one of the adjustments I did using the service manual - convergence I believe. The Sony Service Code thread has the service mode references and directions if you dig a little. You should be able to get the service manual. This can be fixed!

Frank


----------



## fooldog01

Well I was able to fix the convergence for the most part through the service menu. Problem is, I can only fix it horizontally as far as i can tell. I assume vertical convergence has to be fixed inside the housing somewhere. is that correct? I have a bit of vertical convergence issues.


----------



## fooldog01

I was under the impression that when you set VPOS and VSIZ it does so independently for the input you are on so that you can then go and set it differently for another input. However, when I change these settings for one input, they change for all inputs. I need to adjust them independently. Any suggestions?


----------



## oland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fooldog01* /forum/post/13463420
> 
> 
> I was under the impression that when you set VPOS and VSIZ it does so independently for the input you are on so that you can then go and set it differently for another input. However, when I change these settings for one input, they change for all inputs. I need to adjust them independently. Any suggestions?



Yes, you should be able to adjust those by using the MID2 adjustments. Keep in mind that if you change one type of input (component, composite, etc.) it will make the change for all of those type of inputs (video 1,2,3 / and video 4,5). It will also only adjust the picture for the resolution indicated on the service mode screen at the time you make the changes.


Good luck.


----------



## oland

A quick question of my own...



I'm noticing (particularly during credits) that the white text has certain letters that appear to have a yellow tint. This same yellow tint also happens to white (or light colored) objects surrounded by a darker background as they move off of the screen.


An obvious example of this was my 2001: ASO blu-ray, when a spaceship was slowly moving across the screen. The light parts (surrounded by darker colors) of the ship turned yellow immediately as they came onto the screen and again right before they left the screen.



Help?


----------



## fooldog01

Edge convergence? When i set convergence it had the otion to do the whole screen and several sections of both edges. I'm not too bright but it seems to make sense.


----------



## fooldog01

Oh and the MID2 setting was EXACTLY what I needed. I had no idea that setting existed. To get your screen setup right you need to use MID2 in conjunction with the other settings. Thanks a million!


----------



## WJonathan

OK, I finally went through and taught myself the difference between global and specific geometry adjustments. Now my overscan is pretty close on all inputs, and picture quality is a lot sharper as a result. Unfortunately there's one nagging problem: the offset angle in the bottom portion of the screen (pictured). It extends all the way across at the same angle, so it's not pincushion. I've tried every vertical geometric adjustment in the menu with no luck. Is there a magic trick to this, or is it a mechanical problem that I just have to cover up with overscan?


----------



## ClayPigeon

I'm pretty sure all the 970's have that problem when adjusting the bottom overscan Johnathan. Anyways, i remember G-bull posting the fix a while back when i had the problem. What you need to do it adjust "PSTP" in service menu ( i think under mid3 settings, but i can't remember) Adjust it till everything straightens out on the bottom and you should be good to go!


----------



## WJonathan

You rock! That was perfect, and I am one happy little fellow. Man this set has a beautiful picture when all the geometry is straightened out. Me so happy!


----------



## Firstsailor

Thanks, ClayPigeon for the PSTP tip. I had the same problem and that appears to have fixed it, but now I have a new problem that is worse..... I have somehow activated a service pattern grid and don't know how I did it or how to turn it off. It was handy for straightening out the PSTP setting, but when I turn on my set I now get a few seconds of very nice picture which then blanks to show the grid. Any help on this would be appreciated.....


----------



## Firstsailor

Thanks- I have no idea how I accidentally activated this menu, but am out of the test pattern now. What a great television...... Once you figure it out......


----------



## WJonathan

If I remember correctly, you have to exit the test pattern before turning the set off, otherwise it's still there when you power on. I actually did my last batch of edge + overscan fixes just by using signals coming from the input sources. I'm lucky though, as my local OTA stations broadcast in a variety of HD signals, and my PC and old Xbox can output 480/720/1080.


----------



## camerontylek

I've had my sony for only a few months, but it becomes very obvious anytime a dark (typically black) object comes in contact with a lighter object that there is a thin to very thick red band on the edge of the black object. I notice it in every input, HDMI, RCA and Coaxial on all parts of the screen. I've had a repairman out and he only checked convergence and of course it wasn't convergence. Any ideas?


----------



## samijubal

These TVs have problems where light meets black. I went through 3 of them with that problem, only it was green, not red. The only way I found to get rid of the green was to crank up the brightness to an unacceptable level. Convergence on these TVs changes depending on picture settings. If the repairman had picture settings different than where you normally watch the TV when he checked convergence, that could be a problem.


----------



## alwayswantmore

How come nobody posts about this tv anymore? Are we just so happy and content with it? I know I am!!


----------



## ck100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alwayswantmore* /forum/post/13760992
> 
> 
> How come nobody posts about this tv anymore? Are we just so happy and content with it? I know I am!!



Maybe people are too busy with other things to worry about this TV right now.


----------



## atomheart2000

I'm looking through this thread and others and cannot seem to find an answer to this. Please excuse my ignorance.


I've had this xbr970 for about 3+ years now. Around 2 years ago I had a sony tech come visit me & my TV to fix some problems. Mainly, the overall picture was too dark. He quickly adjusted some settings in the service menu and was on his way. (Didn't say much, was kind of a jerk.)


He's my problem, if someone could point out the proper way to fix this in the service mode I would be forever grateful: Everything is "bleached out". No matter what setting (vivid through pro, but pro esp.) I use everything is majorly white. It's like he went above and beyond what was necessary to brighten the image. I get no great blacks anymore, the colors are washed out, and overall HD looks bad. Can someone help me, or direct me to what the proper codes I should be looking for are? I realize this is a noob question of sorts, but I've been looking for a while now and I can't seem to find the answer.


Thanks so very much!


atomheart2000


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atomheart2000* /forum/post/13780633
> 
> 
> I'm looking through this thread and others and cannot seem to find an answer to this. Please excuse my ignorance.
> 
> 
> I've had this xbr970 for about 3+ years now. Around 2 years ago I had a sony tech come visit me & my TV to fix some problems. Mainly, the overall picture was too dark. He quickly adjusted some settings in the service menu and was on his way. (Didn't say much, was kind of a jerk.)
> 
> 
> He's my problem, if someone could point out the proper way to fix this in the service mode I would be forever grateful: Everything is "bleached out". No matter what setting (vivid through pro, but pro esp.) I use everything is majorly white. It's like he went above and beyond what was necessary to brighten the image. I get no great blacks anymore, the colors are washed out, and overall HD looks bad. Can someone help me, or direct me to what the proper codes I should be looking for are? I realize this is a noob question of sorts, but I've been looking for a while now and I can't seem to find the answer.
> 
> 
> Thanks so very much!
> 
> 
> atomheart2000



did he go into the service menu ?


i watched the tech turn some knob "inside" the back which was making the picture get really bright or really dark. he turned it up and down a few times till it looked right to him


i had the same problem, the black bars looked grey but when he left the black bars were black again


----------



## ClayPigeon

atomheart2000, there is a few things he probably messed with while in the service menu, Probably the gamma settings and or the UBOF/SBRT(brightness offsets) and maybe ****, which is the contrast setting in the service menu and maybe some others that could make the set looked "washed out" There is a bunch of miscellaneous other settings he could have played around with too. I don't know why he would do that though, only thing i can think of was whatever problem you were having when he showed up, he decided to instead of trying to fix it, he decided to just wash out any color/screen problem you were having.


Even when you lower the regular settings like "picture" and "brightness" things still look washed out? Do you know anything about the service menu and navigating around it? it would be a lot easier if you could find out the values for some of the service menu items, especially the ones i listed to see which he jacked up. If you don't know though and if it's really bothering you try and read up about navigating through the service menu, or if you don't want to mess around with that maybe see about having another tech come out if you still have a warranty. Although like 90% of people who have techs come out say the techs don't know what they are doing, or make the problem worse.


----------



## ClayPigeon

I think i'm going to have to redo my overscan







I thought it was fine on my 360, but i was playing GTA 4 and noticed some cut off on the top, the sides were fine though. I downloaded a overscan pattern and put it on my 360 and saw my overscan on the top is about 5 % and my sides are like 3% Thing is thats as low as i can get it without messing with the mid settings. And messing with the vertical mid settings degrades the picture quality by blurring lines and creating false outlines ( none of which is noticeable watching content in motion, but you can see it when you have a test pattern up with white lines on a black background. So i had my mid settings back at default and have just lived with the overscan, i mean 5% on top and bottom isn't bad, but i really want all the picture i can get. I just can't decide if it's worth degrading the picture for more screen real estate.


Whoever set up this Tv at the shop didn't center the screen on the raster ( i think thats what it's called, i don't remember, it's been a while) right , so even at my default settings before messing with service mode, when i stretched the screen down with VSIZ/HSIZ there was a ton more overscan on the bottom, and more on the right side, but then it would just cut off unless i messed with the mid settings. Then to my surpise i noticed when i lowered the the mid settings for vertical stretch or whatever i saw a nice discolored blue line that the the Sony guy must have tried hiding with all the extra overscan, That rascally rabbit!


It's going to be a project though going through all the modes, resolutions/inputs to get everything equal, then there is the cable box which i can't even run any test patterns for since i don't get hdnet, and i would have to do that in real time. I don't know if it;'s worth the effort really, or just live with the 5% on top and bottom.


----------



## atomheart2000

Thanks to all who replied!










Yes, he did go in the service menu and tinkered with a few things.










If I lower the picture or brightness settings, it gets so dark I can't really see much at all...but the more I raise these levels, the more washed out and blurred it all looks. I wish I could explain more how this looks...it's almost like he knocked out a bulb...ha.


I am aware of the service menu, and fixed a slight geometry issue with it not too long ago. However, an issue I run into again and again is that whenever someone says "just adjust xxxx to xxxx" I can't find that code in the service menu. Is the 970 just an odd duck with these codes?


If you can specify what codes I should be looking for in the service menu, and even perhaps the general settings they should be at, I will gladly go into the SM and tell you what my 970 is currently at.


It's so frustrating, I know this is a much better TV than what it's showing. I know that a CRT won't exactly "pop" like a plasma or lcd will (espicially with my 360 and ps3), but what I have now certainly doesn't even come close to being acceptable.


Thanks so much for reading all of this and hopefully helping!!!


atomheart2000


----------



## atomheart2000

I'd just like to add that....


I find that the pro setting is the best, but it also is the most washed out.


Do you think that when this service guy messed around with my system that he adjusted all 4 modes, or just the one I was using at the time? I mean, if I set my TV to pro, then turn it off, then go into the service menu (display/5/vol+on) will any adjustments I make only be made for the pro setting?


----------



## ClayPigeon

Ok so you know how to navigate and just need help finding where the settings are? I'll go into service right now and give you directiosn on where they are at.


I need the ones i posted in the last message.


SBRT- is in the 2170p-1 settings. meaning on the top left corner it should have those numbers, then a few clicks of the number 1 on the remote will get you there, let me know what number it's at.


Also know that i'm in here i'm notciing more things he could have changed, so while your in there also take note of the drive/cut settings like RDRV,GDRV,BDRV, RCUT,GCUT, BCUT, SBOF,RDOf, GDOF, BDOF,RCOF,GCOF,BCOF. Some of those settings differ from set to set, but they have defaults in the service manual, which you could get into the ballpark with if your Tv is really that out of whack.


UBOF- In the 2170p-3 set.


****- is in the 2170p-4 settings while in there take note of GAMM,GAMS,GAMR,GAMG, GAMB, and ABLT.



If i come across anymore that affect brightness and make things look washed out i'll let you know while i'm in here.


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atomheart2000* /forum/post/13781519
> 
> 
> I'd just like to add that....
> 
> 
> I find that the pro setting is the best, but it also is the most washed out.
> 
> 
> Do you think that when this service guy messed around with my system that he adjusted all 4 modes, or just the one I was using at the time? I mean, if I set my TV to pro, then turn it off, then go into the service menu (display/5/vol+on) will any adjustments I make only be made for the pro setting?



depends, i use pro for everything and thats what i calibrate everything for. Some of the things in service mode are universal settings, while others will affect only that certain mode, or input/resolution specific. But you saying pro is the most washed out looking one he probably only changed the settings for that Picture mode.


----------



## atomheart2000

You are awesome. Thanks for taking the time!


I'm at work right now, but I will check these settings and get back to you as soon as I can. Please let me know if you notice anything in your SM travels...


One quick question, please: I've read conflicting reports about this. If this tech guy did mess some stuff up in the SM (pretty darn sure he did) can I just reset my TV to the factory defaults to get back to where I was before his helpful visit? Or is that a really bad thing to do? It does give directions in the manual on how to reset to factory settings...(turn on TV, hold down reset butter, then press power on the TV itself).


Is that worth a try?


----------



## ClayPigeon

One more thing, what temperature setting do you use? warm? and you are positive you can't get things looking good just using the regular settings on the TV? it's either too washed out, or too dark when lowering/raising things like Picture and brightness?


About that reset thing, i never did it and it might just reset the settings in the regular menu back to the defaults. Or it could reset everything back to before the TV was even set up in the factory ( which would be BAD) But i think thats only possible through service mode, maybe someone else who knows for sure can chime in. You can keep different settings though for each input if you go to menu and "advanced settings" and toggle mode memory on. Like say if you using hdmi input and it looks darker then say video 5 ( which is component input) you can adjust the picture settings so they are brighter on the other video inputs, but keep your settings for the other ones.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/13781481
> 
> 
> I think i'm going to have to redo my overscan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was fine on my 360, but i was playing GTA 4 and noticed some cut off on the top, the sides were fine though.



I've been browsing the GTA forums on this site, and a LOT of CRT & projector owners are fussing about the same problem. Nice of Rockstar to place critical information right at the screen edges wasn't it?


----------



## WJonathan

atomheart, check out the "Sony Service Codes" thread. It's huge and intimidating, but there are some great files available, like the default Sony values for most of the service menu settings. You can use that to see if you're way off on anything. It was a great help with my XBR970.


----------



## atomheart2000

I took a browse through some of the settings you mentioned.

GAMM 0

GAMR 0

GAMS 0

GAMG 0

GAMB 0

GYB 3

RYB 15

GYR 9

ABLT 0

SBRT 46

UBOF 1

**** 7


Is SBRT way out of whack? Should it not be in the 20's?



Thanks for helping, TC


----------



## ClayPigeon

Sorry for not getting back to you sooner man, but that definitely sounds wayyy too high for SBRT and from what i remember is no way in hell even close to the default number, so he definitely jacked that up. I have mine set at 20, then just use the regular brightness control set at 50, Everything else looks fine though, try lowering it and let me know how things look and if it fixes things up. Hope it helps!


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/13782522
> 
> 
> I've been browsing the GTA forums on this site, and a LOT of CRT & projector owners are fussing about the same problem. Nice of Rockstar to place critical information right at the screen edges wasn't it?




LOL right? I don't know if it's a problem with the game itself? like how bioshock had that wide screen problem, Or 5% overscan is too high for it? Whats weird though is i never had any problems with any other games cutting off, Like when i hit up for the cell phone in GTA, the B button and where it says quit is like totally cut off.


I'm really not on the mood though to go messing around again, cause once i tweak that then it's back to tweaking geometry and others that get distorted due to the size change. The worst though is back in the day when i thought i had everything fixed. Then once a 4:3 window box came on with normal TV it was way off center then it was back to square 1!


I was thinking maybe to just change the mid settings for 720P to like 2% overscan just for my 360, but keep what i have for 1080i for my cable box/dvd player. Cause i don't think 1080i and 720p has any difference on these sets, plus this way i would'nt have to go around changing every resolution.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Here is what i meant though about mid settings messing up the picture though, just so you guys know. I don't know how crazy you guys are with this stuff, and even though it's not even noticeable unless viewing a test pattern, just me knowing that it has an effect on the picture quality makes me crazy, which is why i just went back to default settings for the mid a while back.


The post from kentech;


http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post7909446


----------



## ClayPigeon

So if that is correct , all these sets should have the EXACT same settings in the mid groups, correct? So then why isn't my screen centered when i have the default values in and vsiz/hsiz set to 0? Even when i adjusted the blanking shudders.


Then how come in the service manual it says DHPH- 108 and my set came with a default of 101? or other way around, i'm not even sure. I know whatever i had as a default for DHPH was different then what was in the service manual, yet all the other numbers were exactly the same.


I don't usually ask for numbers and such, and never mind posting what i got and helping people out, but next time one of you guys gets a chance can you run through your (DEFAULT, if you wrote them down, not what you changed them too if you did( mid settings for every resolution for me? I want to see if they really are all the same by default.


I need:


MID1


DHPH

DVPH

DHAR

DVAR

DHPW

DVPW

MDHP

MDVP

MDHS

MDVS


MID 2


DHHP

DHHS

DHVP

DHVS

DHVL


And thats it. Once again for every resolution though as they change depending on what res it's at. Only if you have them written down already, and if it's not a problem. I want to know why some of my mid settings ( well only one that i know of) are different from the manual, or if they are the same on one of your sets.


When looking over my notes and the defaults i noticed that i tweaked the horizontal mid settings to get the lower overscan, as for some reason it doesn't seem to blur any lines, or degrade the picture when doing the horizontal in mid 2 like it does with the vertical settings such as DVPH and what have you. But then once you do ( since you are basically stretching the pic from one side when doing so) you have to make sure you check for any Horizontal linearity issues, especially that will be noticeable during a news ticker, or if you messed with the vertical ones you'd notice during end credits froma movie.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/13788808
> 
> 
> So if that is correct ,...



Are you just looking for someone who has not altered the new-TV settings? I'd be happy to write mine down for you, but I have modified some of them myself.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Yea Johnathan, I need the default values , if you have the originals written down somewhere, not the ones you changed though, the factory defaults before you changed them. I just realized though that are different for inputs as well though, such as HDMI and component. if it's not too much of a hassle I'd really appreciate it, if you don't have them written down though, don't worry about manually going through to get them, as that would be a pain and take a while. It's no big deal though if it's too much of a hassle as i'm going to be tweaking mine again anyway. The cut off in GTA is really pissing me off.


----------



## ClayPigeon

I have no choice though man but TO have to change some of the vertical mid settings. Cause like i said when i shrink my screen down it is NOT centered, and the picture itself is cut off, like just cutoff! i don't mean like HPOS centered, i mean the picture itself inside the raster is off. Like they didn't make the raster big enough to fit the actual image ( if that makes any sense, i'm confusing myself actually, i think you know what i mean though)


changing the blanking settings do nothing and don't reveal more of the pic, it is off and just cut off. It HAS to be re centered in order for me to get the WHOLE picture inside. Did you have that problem too and it caused you to change the mid settings?


----------



## atomheart2000

I lowered SBRT down to 20. It made it seem less washed out, at least a little bit, but it's not really that much better, and now everything is too dark, but when I mess with contrast & pic, increasing either value washes everything out.










Is there anything else I should be looking for? And a random question - do you have the 2nd Halo 3 disk, the one with the calibration tool? If you do, I can explain exactly what my problem is, but it's hard to explain. You're supposed to raise the brightness until these figures disappear, but they never do, which makes me think my brightness was set by the tech guy in the SM at a crazy high level. Thoughts?


I've had the GTA issue as well with the 360. It seems so widespread i wonder if this is an game specific issue...can it be?


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atomheart2000* /forum/post/13789090
> 
> 
> I lowered SBRT down to 20. It made it seem less washed out, at least a little bit, but it's not really that much better, and now everything is too dark, but when I mess with contrast & pic, increasing either value washes everything out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything else I should be looking for? And a random question - do you have the 2nd Halo 3 disk, the one with the calibration tool? If you do, I can explain exactly what my problem is, but it's hard to explain. You're supposed to raise the brightness until these figures disappear, but they never do, which makes me think my brightness was set by the tech guy in the SM at a crazy high level. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> I've had the GTA issue as well with the 360. It seems so widespread i wonder if this is an game specific issue...can it be?



Did you make sure to put brightness up to 50 in the menu? while having SBRT set to 20? Nah though! i don't have the halo 3 disc, i didn't get the LE version that it came with. I heard bad things though about calibrating using it! PLUS you shouldn't use the 360 to calibrate as for some reason the black level seems to low.


What you should do next though is set brightness to 50, then adjust SBRT until you can see details in blacks/shadows. Try using a DVD that has the THX calibration on it if you can.


----------



## ClayPigeon

OH also you forgot to post the values for the drives/cuts! as that could have an effect as well, the ones i posted like "RDRV, BDRV,RCUT" let me know what those are at.


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atomheart2000* /forum/post/13789090
> 
> 
> I've had the GTA issue as well with the 360. It seems so widespread i wonder if this is an game specific issue...can it be?




I'm starting to think that maybe it is. WJohnathan said he saw people complaining about it too. I'm guessing though that it's only CRT specific though, as most LCD's Plasmas have like 0-2% overscan.


I ran an overscan pattern though to my 360. Can you do that too? i streamed it over ( or you could put it on disc) and my overscan was at 5% on the top and bottom. let me find the overscan pattern link.


here, save this to either disc, or desktop, then run it on 360, you too WJohnathan. Let me know what you guys are at.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/13789009
> 
> 
> Yea Johnathan, I need the default values , if you have the originals written down somewhere, not the ones you changed though, the factory defaults before you changed them. I just realized though that are different for inputs as well though, such as HDMI and component. if it's not too much of a hassle I'd really appreciate it, if you don't have them written down though, don't worry about manually going through to get them, as that would be a pain and take a while. It's no big deal though if it's too much of a hassle as i'm going to be tweaking mine again anyway. The cut off in GTA is really pissing me off.



Oh, sorry then...I changed a number of them and didn't record the originals.


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/13789169
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry then...I changed a number of them and didn't record the originals.




No problem! Thanks anyway though bro.


----------



## atomheart2000

I did forget!

RDRV 40

GDRV 36

BDRV 33

RCUT 40

GCUT 25

BCUT 26

SBOF 7

RDOF 31

GDOF 26

BDOF 16

RCOF 31

GCOF 27

BCOF 19


There ya go. Oh, speaking of the 360 and black levels, is there any use in setting the reference levels to anything besides standard? Is this TV equipped to show intermediate & expanded?


THanks!!!


EDIT: wow, just looking at my #'s compared to the defaults...mine seem waaay off. BCOF should be 63 and I'm at 19???


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atomheart2000* /forum/post/13789189
> 
> 
> I did forget!
> 
> RDRV 40
> 
> GDRV 36
> 
> BDRV 33
> 
> RCUT 40
> 
> GCUT 25
> 
> BCUT 26
> 
> SBOF 7
> 
> RDOF 31
> 
> GDOF 26
> 
> BDOF 16
> 
> RCOF 31
> 
> GCOF 27
> 
> BCOF 19
> 
> 
> There ya go. Oh, speaking of the 360 and black levels, is there any use in setting the reference levels to anything besides standard? Is this TV equipped to show intermediate & expanded?
> 
> 
> THanks!!!



Nope! Thats for VGA i think, just keep it on default ( standard) It's for when viewing movies thought i think. Ok i'm going to check with my drives/cuts right now. Almost all these Tv's have different settings though for these, but i just want to see if they are close to the default settings and my set.


----------



## atomheart2000

I thought these reference levels worked w/ HDMI as well... I can certainly tell the difference between the 3 levels, but I can't really tell instantly if they are improvements or not!










Oh, and I don't know if this helps...but putting my SBRT makes it so freaking dark it's useless. I set it at 30. But if 20 is where it "should" be, does that mean that something else is messed up besides the SBRT level?


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atomheart2000* /forum/post/13789189
> 
> 
> I did forget!
> 
> RDRV 40
> 
> GDRV 36
> 
> BDRV 33
> 
> RCUT 40
> 
> GCUT 25
> 
> BCUT 26
> 
> SBOF 7
> 
> RDOF 31
> 
> GDOF 26
> 
> BDOF 16
> 
> RCOF 31
> 
> GCOF 27
> 
> BCOF 19
> 
> 
> There ya go. Oh, speaking of the 360 and black levels, is there any use in setting the reference levels to anything besides standard? Is this TV equipped to show intermediate & expanded?
> 
> 
> THanks!!!
> 
> 
> EDIT: wow, just looking at my #'s compared to the defaults...mine seem waaay off. BCOF should be 63 and I'm at 19???



Wow, are drive/cut settings are pretty similar. Here is what i have, just to compare( all default too as the drive cuts need to be calibrated using a tool) so don't put mine in unless you want to see if it looks any different just to mess around, but like i said very similar. Well a few off, a few the same.


RDRV-40

GDRV-33

BDRV-31

RCUT-40

GCUT-21

BCUT-17

SBOF-7

RDOF-31

GDOF-26

BDOF-16

RCOF-31

GCOF-27

BCOF-19


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atomheart2000* /forum/post/13789216
> 
> 
> I thought these reference levels worked w/ HDMI as well... I can certainly tell the difference between the 3 levels, but I can't really tell instantly if they are improvements or not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I don't know if this helps...but putting my SBRT makes it so freaking dark it's useless. I set it at 30. But if 20 is where it "should" be, does that mean that something else is messed up besides the SBRT level?



Oh my bad! maybe HDMI, not really sure. I have the regular xbox360 though and not the elite. There really isn't a "should be" setting for SBRT though. You want it set so you don't crush blacks and don't wash them out while brightness slider is set to 50. You really need a test disc/pattern to check it with besides the halo 3 one. I really don't know what else it could be, maybe he messed with some of the voltage settings as well? or some other service menus. I'll keep trying to help you figure it out though and go through my menu looking for something else that could be affecting it.


----------



## atomheart2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/13789265
> 
> 
> Oh my bad! maybe HDMI, not really sure. I have the regular xbox360 though and not the elite. There really isn't a "should be" setting for SBRT though. You want it set so you don't crush blacks and don't wash them out while brightness slider is set to 50. You really need a test disc/pattern to check it with besides the halo 3 one. I really don't know what else it could be, maybe he messed with some of the voltage settings as well? or some other service menus. I'll keep trying to help you figure it out though and go through my menu looking for something else that could be affecting it.




I have DVE, I'll give that a spin in a bit. What are your settings for pro?


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/13789020
> 
> 
> I have no choice though man but TO have to change some of the vertical mid settings. Cause like i said when i shrink my screen down it is NOT centered, and the picture itself is cut off, like just cutoff! i don't mean like HPOS centered, i mean the picture itself inside the raster is off. Like they didn't make the raster big enough to fit the actual image ( if that makes any sense, i'm confusing myself actually, i think you know what i mean though)
> 
> 
> changing the blanking settings do nothing and don't reveal more of the pic, it is off and just cut off. It HAS to be re centered in order for me to get the WHOLE picture inside. Did you have that problem too and it caused you to change the mid settings?



I never saw the value to blanking either. Did you try my sequence I posted a while back? It was the only thing that worked for me on the 970, but it involved resetting the universal raster to start, which meant going back and re-doing all the input-specific settings too.


"First, adjust H Raster Center. This is a universal adjustment that should be done before the resolution specific ones.

1.Go to 2170D 2 group and set HPOS and HSIZ to 31 each, or at least until you can see the sides of the raster. Then set HCEN (or HCNT).

2.Go to MID1 and reduce overscan and center. Resize to edge of raster. This is another universal adjustment group.

3.Back to 2170D-2 and set raster back out to screen edges.

4.Go to MID2 and set your scan sizes and centering. This group is resolution and input specific, so you'll have to do it for each available resolution with each group of inputs (see your TV back for groupings). "


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atomheart2000* /forum/post/13789090
> 
> 
> I've had the GTA issue as well with the 360. It seems so widespread i wonder if this is an game specific issue...can it be?



Short answer "yes." All CRTs are build with a little overscan, and most game developers account for this by not putting critical info on the very edge of the frame. But Rockstar has their own way of doing things...


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atomheart2000* /forum/post/13789290
> 
> 
> I have DVE, I'll give that a spin in a bit. What are your settings for pro?



Oh cool, i wasn't sure of you had a calibration disc. I use Avia.


My settings though? Depends on what input. I'll list them all and what i have plugged in.


All PRO , warm temp, clear edge off.


For hdmi ( upconverting dvd player)


Picture-35

Brightness-47

color-47

Hue-0

sharpness-min


For xbox 360 (component)


Picture-37

brightness-50

Color-43

hue-0

sharpness-20


HD digital cable box made by scientific atlanta (component) My cable provider used to have the sweet Sony set top boxes, but stopped using them cause they were too expensive to rent out and Sony would never service them. So know we have scientific Atlanta and let me tell you UGLIEST menus i have ever seen! OK settings though!


Picture-37

brightness-57

color-43

Hue-0

Sharpness-20


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/13789298
> 
> 
> I never saw the value to blanking either. Did you try my sequence I posted a while back? It was the only thing that worked for me on the 970, but it involved resetting the universal raster to start, which meant going back and re-doing all the input-specific settings too.
> 
> 
> "First, adjust H Raster Center. This is a universal adjustment that should be done before the resolution specific ones.
> 
> 1.Go to 2170D 2 group and set HPOS and HSIZ to 31 each, or at least until you can see the sides of the raster. Then set HCEN (or HCNT).
> 
> 2.Go to MID1 and reduce overscan and center. Resize to edge of raster. This is another universal adjustment group.
> 
> 3.Back to 2170D-2 and set raster back out to screen edges.
> 
> 4.Go to MID2 and set your scan sizes and centering. This group is resolution and input specific, so you'll have to do it for each available resolution with each group of inputs (see your TV back for groupings). "



Yea thats exactly the problem.I did this to my set a while back, it's exactly what i was trying to explain about the raster not being big enough to fit the whole picture. Only difference is i used to raise brightness all the way up when doing this so i can easily see the edges of the raster and make sure the whole picture fit inside without it being cut off or off center.


So you pretty much had no other choice too then mess with the mid settings? must be all the xbr970's! i wonder what calibrators do though? Just keep the sets at like 5% overscan all around, or actually tweak the mid settings?


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/13789325
> 
> 
> Short answer "yes." All CRTs are build with a little overscan, and most game developers account for this by not putting critical info on the very edge of the frame. But Rockstar has their own way of doing things...



LOL. I think i saw the topic you were talking about on the xbox360 section of avs. MAN... some people have the overscan BAD! even on the sides as well as top/bottom. They must have never touched there service menu settings though! One pic i saw the phone was cut off even on the right side. But you know it's bad when even the average Joe gamer who doesn't even know about service menus/overscan complains about it!


----------



## atomheart2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/13789352
> 
> 
> Oh cool, i wasn't sure of you had a calibration disc. I use Avia.
> 
> 
> My settings though? Depends on what input. I'll list them all and what i have plugged in.
> 
> 
> All PRO , warm temp, clear edge off.
> 
> 
> For hdmi ( upconverting dvd player)
> 
> 
> Picture-35
> 
> Brightness-47
> 
> color-47
> 
> Hue-0
> 
> sharpness-min
> 
> 
> For xbox 360 (component)
> 
> 
> Picture-37
> 
> brightness-50
> 
> Color-43
> 
> hue-0
> 
> sharpness-20
> 
> 
> HD digital cable box made by scientific atlanta (component) My cable provider used to have the sweet Sony set top boxes, but stopped using them cause they were too expensive to rent out and Sony would never service them. So know we have scientific Atlanta and let me tell you UGLIEST menus i have ever seen! OK settings though!
> 
> 
> Picture-37
> 
> brightness-57
> 
> color-43
> 
> Hue-0
> 
> Sharpness-20




Hm, right off the bat I can see that your settings would make my tv very dark. damn.


Are my all my gamma settings set "correctly"? (0). Would setting them to 1 help brighten my pic without washout?


Then again perhaps I shouldn't be playing GTA4 so much...it seems like such a washed out looking game anyways, perhaps I'm blaming too much on my tv.


A problem with using any calibration disk in the 360 is that since the 360 uses different values for blacks for dvd watching and games, and I don't use the DVD player (i have a ps3), setting these values on the dvd side won't really help me on the game side, if you know what I mean...


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atomheart2000* /forum/post/13789423
> 
> 
> Hm, right off the bat I can see that your settings would make my tv very dark. damn.
> 
> 
> Are my all my gamma settings set "correctly"? (0). Would setting them to 1 help brighten my pic without washout?
> 
> 
> Then again perhaps I shouldn't be playing GTA4 so much...it seems like such a washed out looking game anyways, perhaps I'm blaming too much on my tv.
> 
> 
> A problem with using any calibration disk in the 360 is that since the 360 uses different values for blacks for dvd watching and games, and I don't use the DVD player (i have a ps3), setting these values on the dvd side won't really help me on the game side, if you know what I mean...



Theres no way to really tell unless i was looking at you screen and we had a pattern that shows the gamma level of your set. I have mine set to 0 like you. You can try raising it though and see if that helps open up the blacks more without washing them out with the brightness/SBRT level. Yea though man GTA 4 is a DARK game! so dark i have been setting my brightness to like 60 so i can see lol. Yea i don't use the 360 for dvds either, i know what you mean. Maybe your best bet would be to put in a different game and try to just eyeball the brightness to a level you feel comfortable with. It's weird though that there is no happy medium, and i'm really wondering what that tech did as to why things are either too dark, or two washed out. definetely see if Gamma helps. If i remember correctly setting "GAMM" to 1 or higher sets up the other values in the gamma settings, so you don't have to go changing them all. Let me know how things go.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/13789386
> 
> 
> Yea thats exactly the problem.I did this to my set a while back, it's exactly what i was trying to explain about the raster not being big enough to fit the whole picture. Only difference is i used to raise brightness all the way up when doing this so i can easily see the edges of the raster and make sure the whole picture fit inside without it being cut off or off center.
> 
> 
> So you pretty much had no other choice too then mess with the mid settings? must be all the xbr970's! i wonder what calibrators do though? Just keep the sets at like 5% overscan all around, or actually tweak the mid settings?



Hang on, let me make sure we have our terminology synched here: When you say "raster'" you mean the electronically defined artificial edge of the picture frame as controlled by 2170-D HSIZ, right? And you're saying that it can't extend to the physical edge of the screen, even with the numbers maxed?


From my XBR970 service manual:


----------



## ClayPigeon

I may have the terminology wrong. But you knew what i think you know what i mean, since the instructions you wrote a few posts back in regards to the mid settings and hsiz/Vsiz adjustments is what i need to do. It's like the "raster" or Picture doesn't fully fit inside the frame or raster or whatever it's called lol, therefore i need to use the mid settings to shrink and get the picture to fit inside. Just lowering like Hsiz/Vsiz doesn't fully show the whole picture, it cuts off. Know what i mean?


----------



## WJonathan

Back to Atom's problem, so I understand...the SBRT setting is for overall gun drive, or max brightness parameters? And the xDRV/xCUT are for individual color drives? If so, then is there such a thing as a Picture (contrast) parameter set in the service menu? It seems to me that's the heart of Atom's problem, not just overall brightness but the contrast between light and dark.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Only one i can think of off the top of my head is "****" which is the contrast setting in the service menu. But his was fine, same as mine and same as in the xbr970 service manual. There is probably some other settings though that affect contrast in the service menu, just can't remember. But i'm pretty sure a few times in the past when messing around to see what does what there were a few things in there that when adjusted or toggled on would make the screen go into a washed out looking mode. I just don't know which one. I'll go through again and see what else i can find.


Atom, if all else fails you should try the display calibration page and see if some of the calibrators can help you out and might know exactly what the tech did.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/13789157
> 
> 
> I ran an overscan pattern though to my 360. Can you do that too? i streamed it over ( or you could put it on disc) and my overscan was at 5% on the top and bottom. let me find the overscan pattern link.
> 
> 
> here, save this to either disc, or desktop, then run it on 360, you too WJohnathan. Let me know what you guys are at.



This is off my PC which is outputting 720p right now. I'm actually underscanned a little, and need to work on linearity obviously.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atomheart2000* /forum/post/13784798
> 
> 
> I took a browse through some of the settings you mentioned.
> 
> GAMM 0
> 
> GAMR 0
> 
> GAMS 0
> 
> GAMG 0
> 
> GAMB 0
> 
> GYB 3
> 
> RYB 15
> 
> GYR 9
> 
> ABLT 0
> 
> SBRT 46
> 
> UBOF 1
> 
> **** 7
> 
> 
> Is SBRT way out of whack? Should it not be in the 20's?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for helping, TC



I've gone back and re-read more thoroughly, and noticed that your GYB/RYB/GYR values are way off from recommended in my SM. I'm seeing:


________Normal________Special Axis


RYR_____8____________15

RYB_____9____________15

GYR_____9____________9

BYB_____6____________3


Have _no_ idea what "normal" and "special axis" refer to.


----------



## ClayPigeon

It depends on what the color axis is set to in advanced settings in the regular menu. I have mine set on monitor(special axis), which helps with red push, if it's set on that then the RYR, RYB is going to be 15, if it's set on default(normal axis). So you must have yours set to default Johnathan, unless you tweaked the color gun settings for default when you were in service menu, and thats what you got after the calibration.



Oh though, you have your PC hooked up to the 970? through what hdmi?


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/13790253
> 
> 
> It depends on what the color axis is set to in advanced settings in the regular menu. I have mine set on monitor(special axis), which helps with red push, if it's set on that then the RYR, RYB is going to be 15, if it's set on default(normal axis). So you must have yours set to default Johnathan, unless you tweaked the color gun settings for default when you were in service menu, and thats what you got after the calibration.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh though, you have your PC hooked up to the 970? through what hdmi?



Nuts, I meant "Service Manual" by SM. I don't know my personal settings on the TV,


Pc through component cables.


I found this by Ken on black levels:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...48#post6280448


----------



## otk

with comcast cable, is it better to use 720p or 1080i with this tv ?


it could be my imagination but horizontal movement looks much smoother with the 720p setting


i know that all hdtv's convert all incoming signals to the native resolution, just wondering what others may have noticed


i also heard that comcast is compressing the HD channels so that they can fit more of them in the same bandwidth


----------



## RalphArch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/13862632
> 
> 
> i know that all hdtv's convert all incoming signals to the native resolution, just wondering what others may have noticed



direct view HDTVs convert all incoming from whatever is sent (could be native or could already have been converted by box) to 1080i. So for 1080i native material it would seem ludicrous to use a 720p setting and experience one conversion from 1080i to 720p in the box and yet another one from 720p to 1080i by the TV.


Perhaps for 720p material you would be better off with a setting of 720p out of the cable box. Really is a question of what does the better job converting to 1080i - the STB or the TV.


Sorry to be long winded - but I don't have that model to give specific feedback on what would look better. Seems like your own experience indicates its better having the TV do it (convert 720p to 1080i), so just leave your comcast box set to native output.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RalphArch* /forum/post/13863872
> 
> 
> direct view HDTVs convert all incoming from whatever is sent (could be native or could already have been converted by box) to 1080i. So for 1080i native material it would seem ludicrous to use a 720p setting and experience one conversion from 1080i to 720p in the box and yet another one from 720p to 1080i by the TV.
> 
> 
> Perhaps for 720p material you would be better off with a setting of 720p out of the cable box. Really is a question of what does the better job converting to 1080i - the STB or the TV.
> 
> 
> Sorry to be long winded - but I don't have that model to give specific feedback on what would look better. Seems like your own experience indicates its better having the TV do it (convert 720p to 1080i), so just leave your comcast box set to native output.



i never had a problem with 1080i before the comcast compression nonsense


god knows how the signal is arriving "before the box" it could be getting converted up to 1080i in the box from some other format, who knows


anyone else with comcast and this tv notice a difference between the 720p and 1080i setting from their cable box ?


----------



## ClayPigeon

I just set my cable box to "pass through" and set it to only display 1080i over 720p. There is no noticeable difference to me. Plus it's annoying when the set switches over whenever i'm skimming the HD channels and hit the sports channels and it blinks and goes to 720p. I mean this set is native 1080i right? so why even bother using the 720p setting? Unless like ralph said if the box/TV does a better job of converting it. But this TV has a great built in scaler.


On a side note i finally re-did my overscan







yea i had to tweak some mid settings, also made a few adjustments to the mid 5 settings after re-reading some of kentechs tweaks. I can't help but notice now ( not sure if it's in my head, and always been there) but it looks like whenever i'm watching HD content on my cable box whenever there is fast movements ( especially noticeable when watching Apocalypto the other night) things would get

pixelated looking, like whenever there was a fast movement with the camera. Not sure if it has anything to do with the mid 1/2 tweak adjustments. or if it's coming from the cable box. I don't remember noticing it before though, so who knows.


Also i fell a sleep on my couch last night watching TV and woke up at like 4:30 am and starring me in the face was a color bar pattern! First thing i thought was to go into service mode and get my color right for my cable box! FINALLY a way to get it accurate, since i never got HDnet. It actually wasn't that much off from my color settings the xbox 360 gave me using Avia ( both the cable box and xbox 360 uses component) Only had to do a few more clicks over. So now my color is at 50 for my box. The pattern was on the channel Starz HD and regular Starz by the way. Said it was "off air" in the programming. Not sure if they do it every night or i just got lucky. Then again not sure if all color bar petterns are created equal, and i didn't check to see how other channels look yet. Might just look right for Starz programming and i might be better off just going back to my original color setting.


Now if there was only a way to set black level accurately







I went as far as to unhook my dvd player from hdmi and use component just to set the black level for my box, but it was still way too dark after tweaking. Same with the 360's black level. Too dark.


----------



## otk

i was watching starz HD when it went off the air last night from 4 to 5 also


first they said they were going to test the transmitter or something then the color bar came up


i should have saved a few minutes of it on my DVR so i could always have it testing directly from the source


----------



## SurfingMatt27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/13866779
> 
> 
> I just set my cable box to "pass through" and set it to only display 1080i over 720p. There is no noticeable difference to me. Plus it's annoying when the set switches over whenever i'm skimming the HD channels and hit the sports channels and it blinks and goes to 720p. I mean this set is native 1080i right? so why even bother using the 720p setting? Unless like ralph said if the box/TV does a better job of converting it. But this TV has a great built in scaler.
> 
> 
> On a side note i finally re-did my overscan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea i had to tweak some mid settings, also made a few adjustments to the mid 5 settings after re-reading some of kentechs tweaks. I can't help but notice now ( not sure if it's in my head, and always been there) but it looks like whenever i'm watching HD content on my cable box whenever there is fast movements ( especially noticeable when watching Apocalypto the other night) things would get
> 
> pixelated looking, like whenever there was a fast movement with the camera. Not sure if it has anything to do with the mid 1/2 tweak adjustments. or if it's coming from the cable box. I don't remember noticing it before though, so who knows.
> 
> 
> Also i fell a sleep on my couch last night watching TV and woke up at like 4:30 am and starring me in the face was a color bar pattern! First thing i thought was to go into service mode and get my color right for my cable box! FINALLY a way to get it accurate, since i never got HDnet. It actually wasn't that much off from my color settings the xbox 360 gave me using Avia ( both the cable box and xbox 360 uses component) Only had to do a few more clicks over. So now my color is at 50 for my box. The pattern was on the channel Starz HD and regular Starz by the way. Said it was "off air" in the programming. Not sure if they do it every night or i just got lucky. Then again not sure if all color bar petterns are created equal, and i didn't check to see how other channels look yet. Might just look right for Starz programming and i might be better off just going back to my original color setting.
> 
> 
> Now if there was only a way to set black level accurately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went as far as to unhook my dvd player from hdmi and use component just to set the black level for my box, but it was still way too dark after tweaking. Same with the 360's black level. Too dark.



use UBOF to balance your black level among your inputs. UBOF is input,resolution specific.


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SurfingMatt27* /forum/post/13870886
> 
> 
> use UBOF to balance your black level among your inputs. UBOF is input,resolution specific.



But how does that help me if i don't have a test pattern to set black level on my cable box? Plus UBOF would mess up my black level on anything 1080i since my xbox 360 is also using component. Thats why i have it set to change the normal "brightness" menu settings on every input. UBOF would just mess my other black levels up for 1080i component. Should i just keep black level where it's at for my 360 then just guess for cable and set it with ubof? Thats what i was doing, but not knowing where it should be is pissing me off lol.


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/13870787
> 
> 
> i was watching starz HD when it went off the air last night from 4 to 5 also
> 
> 
> first they said they were going to test the transmitter or something then the color bar came up
> 
> 
> i should have saved a few minutes of it on my DVR so i could always have it testing directly from the source



Well depending on your STB and whatever other tweaks you did to color and if your using component cables with your STB then 50 for color should be good for you also. This is with my set on monitor/warm with the settings. Could be way different though depending on what you already tweaked in service menu. But for me that starz color bar was perfect. Normal TV programming (standard def) looks a little over saturated, but all my HD channels looks great.While i was tweaking though while it was up i thought even though the color bars looked fine at 50 it might be too much , so 47 was another good setting. I'm keeping it at 50 though as normal programming already looks out of whack and it's not even worth trying to get it to look good at the expense of 1080i programming.


My color settings though are;

RYR: 14

RYB: 14

GYR: 6

GYB: 4


----------



## ClayPigeon

It's me again. Something i been meaning to ask but always forgot. Does anyone else have a problem getting HDMI input to show up when in service mode? Like if i was to turn on my dvd player it would work fine normally, but whenever i would turn it on then turn the tv on into service mode all i would get is a black screen. It usually takes me a few on off cycles with the tv/dvd player to get it to finally work. I usually have to turn the dvd player on, turn the TV on, then leave the dvd player on and turn the TV off then power on into service mode. Is it a handshake issue? Makes no sense though why it always works normally though.


----------



## SurfingMatt27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/13871304
> 
> 
> But how does that help me if i don't have a test pattern to set black level on my cable box? Plus UBOF would mess up my black level on anything 1080i since my xbox 360 is also using component. Thats why i have it set to change the normal "brightness" menu settings on every input. UBOF would just mess my other black levels up for 1080i component. *Should i just keep black level where it's at for my 360 then just guess for cable and set it with ubof? Thats what i was doing*, but not knowing where it should be is pissing me off lol.



yeah that sounds like a good strategy, despite not having a test pattern to adjust cable properly.i was in your same situation once, for cable i just adjusted the black level for that input by eye by switching back and forth on the channels to see if i found a black level UBOF value that was consisitant with the other channels.


----------



## SurfingMatt27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/13873891
> 
> 
> It's me again. Something i been meaning to ask but always forgot. Does anyone else have a problem getting HDMI input to show up when in service mode? Like if i was to turn on my dvd player it would work fine normally, but whenever i would turn it on then turn the tv on into service mode all i would get is a black screen. It usually takes me a few on off cycles with the tv/dvd player to get it to finally work. I usually have to turn the dvd player on, turn the TV on, then leave the dvd player on and turn the TV off then power on into service mode. Is it a handshake issue? Makes no sense though why it always works normally though.



no it's not a handshake issue, i ran into the same issue with my PS3 when i was adjusting in the service menu for HDMI to calibrate it for PS3. it seems you have to have the tv on first, let it warm up for about 10-15 minutes, then shut the tv off, *then* enter the service manual codes on the remote to turn the tv on again and you should get a picture.


it seems you can't start the service menu first, you get a blank screen when first turing the tv on. you have to turn the tv on then shut it off and enter the service menu, that's how it works. also you shouldn't have to turn your dvd player on and off ..just the tv.


----------



## SurfingMatt27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/13871372
> 
> 
> Well depending on your STB and whatever other tweaks you did to color and if your using component cables with your STB then 50 for color should be good for you also. This is with my set on monitor/warm with the settings. Could be way different though depending on what you already tweaked in service menu. But for me that starz color bar was perfect. Normal TV programming (standard def) looks a little over saturated, but all my HD channels looks great.While i was tweaking though while it was up i thought even though the color bars looked fine at 50 it might be too much , so 47 was another good setting. I'm keeping it at 50 though as normal programming already looks out of whack and it's not even worth trying to get it to look good at the expense of 1080i programming.
> 
> 
> My color settings though are;
> 
> RYR: 14
> 
> RYB: 14
> 
> GYR: 6
> 
> GYB: 4



what a coincidence i'm using the same color settings!










although i'm still comtemplating where to set color at. currently it's at 50, and looks pretty perfect for HD material, but for SD and DVD's it looks to be a bit much and i often lower it to 47 or 46 seems to be a good setting although 47 is a little better.i can't really lower the color setting for my cable inputs since it's already at the lowest setting possible at 0.


so right now i'm trying to find a good compromise for color settings for both HD and cable and DVD's.


----------



## ClayPigeon

I see. How come you don't turn mode memory on though this way you can change each input setting? This way you don't have to use the same color setting for dvd /cable box/ xbox 360? after calibrating all my inputs have different settings.


Thanks for the advice though Matt. How about overscan though? did you also have to tweak the mid2 settings to get overscan at a reasonable percentage, or did you leave it as is? I recently tweaked my mid settings again ( cause of grand theft auto 4 )


----------



## ClayPigeon

Now that i'm pretty much done with GTA4 though ( the multiplayer got old quick imo) I don't see the need to keep my sets overscan so low. All my other games were fine, with nothing cut off, but in GTA 4 the cell phone was cut off at the bottom (the red exit/hang up button) But now just the fact of knowing those mid settings mess with the scanning and degrade the picture i been contemplating going back to the defaults and just live with the overscan. If i don't change the DHVP/DHVS in mid 2 then the best i can get is around 4.5 % overscan on top and bottom, but i can get like 3 on the sides. Thats how i used to have it actually ( since you usually need less overscan on sides as opposed to top/bottom to see important things (in a game) But it should be equal on all 4 sides, so i would have to make it 4.5 % all around. I have OCD when it comes to stuff like this and even though i don't notice any problems while watching any cable TV, just knowing it degrades and seeing it happen while viewing test patterns makes me want to go back to defaults and live with the overscan. Just recently i noticed how it messes with the resolution patterns in avia, just moving the picture with DHVP and DHVS.


Now what i could do is fix the mid 2 settings and go back to defaults for 1080i for cable/dvd viewing, and sinc ei have my box set to not display 720p , have my xbox 360 output 720p, this way i can change the mid 2 settings for that while not messing up my cable/dvd viewing, since you really don't have time to notice anything when playing a game.


This is what i had to change my 1080i mid 2 settings to to get to around 3% overscan. Way out of whack from the defaults as you can see.


DHHP- 27

DHHS-186

DHVP-20

DHVS-69


Also out of nowhere i started getting a blu color patch problem on the right corner of my set, along with a brown one along the side!! i have recently moved my sub closer to the set along with my speaker, but they are magnetically shielded! could it still be causing the discoloration? i'm guessing it has to be the sub since i'm getting no discoloration on the other side where my other speaker is. I went and tried some of the landing settings, but it didn't do anything! i mean nothing at all, like no matter what i changed. So it must be from the sub then i'm guessing , since it wouldn't go away after tweaking the landing settings. Thing is i really can't move my sub any further away since surge protector is on the other side of the room and the AC cord just reaches. So this is kind of off topic, but i'm only using one of the two outlets on the wall outlet where my surge protector is plugged in, can i safely just unplug the sub from the protector and plug it in directly to the same wall outlet? or should the sub remained in the surge protector? Or could i plug in a seperate protector and just use that for the sub? or would that be overloading the outlet? I only ask cause then i would be able to move the sub further away from the TV set if doing that.


----------



## Jerm357

Ive had this happen with my 30xs955 from turning it off and then on real fast. It freaked me out because I had just be messing around in the SM as you were. All I did was turn the TV off for like 5 min turned it back on and it was gone. I think by turning off and on real fast the tv did not have time to Degauss (demagnetize) the screen which caused the look of magnetic interference.


----------



## SurfingMatt27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/13884022
> 
> 
> I see. How come you don't turn mode memory on though this way you can change each input setting? This way you don't have to use the same color setting for dvd /cable box/ xbox 360? after calibrating all my inputs have different settings.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice though Matt. How about overscan though? did you also have to tweak the mid2 settings to get overscan at a reasonable percentage, or did you leave it as is? I recently tweaked my mid settings again ( cause of grand theft auto 4 )



oh that's because i own the 34HS420 sony tv, not the 34XBR970 so i don't have that user menu feature, i had to balance everything on all inputs via service menu.


for overscan mine was pretty dead on out of the box..only thing i adjusted was center the image with HPOS. overscan should be no more than 5%, but you can go lower if you want. mine was pretty dead on though out of the box.


no problem about the help!







been tinkering in the service menu for years, learned the tips from the sony service menu codes thread.


----------



## doondoon

Hello.

Sorry I can find the exact procedure on how the access the service menu on my KD-34XBR970.


The geometry is WAY off. Looks like it's doing two things.


1. Overscanning by quite a bit


2. Bending or bowing the picture at it's corners (top and bottom).


I've tried everything in the regular menu... nothing works.


I have a DVE / BlueRay calibration DVD with charts ready to go.

I just can't figure out how to access the damn service menu.

Any advice ?


----------



## Jerm357




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doondoon* /forum/post/13894459
> 
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Sorry I can find the exact procedure on how the access the service menu on my KD-34XBR970.
> 
> 
> The geometry is WAY off. Looks like it's doing two things.
> 
> 
> 1. Overscanning by quite a bit
> 
> 
> 2. Bending or bowing the picture at it's corners (top and bottom).
> 
> 
> I've tried everything in the regular menu... nothing works.
> 
> 
> I have a DVE / BlueRay calibration DVD with charts ready to go.
> 
> I just can't figure out how to access the damn service menu.
> 
> Any advice ?



To enter the SM on a Sony tv use the remote control. By "hit" I mean press and release these buttons on the remote, in this order:


-with tv off

-hit the "Display" button

-hit the "5" button

-hit the "Volume Up" button

-hit the "Power On" button


That's it. To navigate through the settings, use the remote's "1" and "4" buttons. To change values use the "3" and "6" buttons. To save and write a change first hit "Mute" and then "Enter."


----------



## fallenlordz

Has anyone connected a computer to this TV using HDMI connection?










I'm trying to get a 1920x1080 resolution, but all I get is 1024x768 using S-video connection and the geometry is very messed up. (older computer with Gainward Geforce 4200TI card)


Also got another computer with a XFX GeForce 8600GT card (HDTV ready) Gonna try that out later today. (only DVI and S-video connections)


Just wanted to know if building a new computer with HDMI connections is worth getting?


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fallenlordz* /forum/post/13898728
> 
> 
> Has anyone connected a computer to this TV using HDMI connection?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to get a 1920x1080 resolution, but all I get is 1024x768 using S-video connection and the geometry is very messed up. (older computer with Gainward Geforce 4200TI card)
> 
> 
> Also got another computer with a XFX GeForce 8600GT card (HDTV ready) Gonna try that out later today. (only DVI and S-video connections)
> 
> 
> Just wanted to know if building a new computer with HDMI connections is worth getting?



I have this TV hooked to a GEForce 7600 card, and it really looks best when fed 720p. I don't know what version of NVidia software you're using, so I can't really tell you exactly what to do. But I do know that when fed a 1080 resolution, text on the Windows desktop, internet surfing, or in games is pretty much illegible. The TV's clarity just isn't good enough. So I wouldn't waste time trying to get 1080 to work. I find 720p input is great for gaming.


----------



## surfit

Had Sony repairman out for subject issue. He replaced the C R T Board

Assembly, replaced the connector and installed some sillicone insulation

epoxy on the pins - all under warrantly.


I hope this corrects the problem for good.


----------



## samijubal

I had that problem on my TV. The picture tube was replaced and it still had the problem, along with many others it didn't have before it was worked on. I think the newer TVs of the production run already had the modification done and the older ones didn't. There's a service memo on the problem. I guess the guy that did my TV didn't bother to read the memo.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Damn guys. Has anyone one actually had a reliable Sony tech come and actually fix their set? Do they even make sure nothing else is causing the problems first, like a bad outlet or interference from other electronics? or do they just open up the set and play with some boards and knock other things out of whack in the process?


----------



## surfit

I was definitely not impressed by the Sony technician that came out. He used almost a "shot-gun" approach, i.e., lets try this to fix it. He dropped parts on the floor and

was about to break the cover when reinstalling it until I pointed out he was reinstalling it wrong.


----------



## samijubal

I had 2 different techs from 2 different shops come and screw my TV up. By the time they were done with it a bottom-of-the-line piece of crap would have looked better. At least Sony bought me out for the purchase price minus tax.


----------



## matva

hey, what do you guys think is a good price for one of these beasts used?

i have one in my area asking price $450. Not sure if this is a good deal or not.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matva* /forum/post/13958956
> 
> 
> hey, what do you guys think is a good price for one of these beasts used?
> 
> i have one in my area asking price $450. Not sure if this is a good deal or not.



If they picture quality is good, and everything works, that's in the ballpark. $400 would be great to me. These sets typically need some service menu work to really make the picture shine, but they're very nice once you spend some time with them.


----------



## samijubal

Sounds expensive for a used TV to me. They practically give CRTs away on Craigslist where I am. In fact, someone gave me a 27" Panasonic TV off Craigslist last Saturday. It had some scratches in the screen and I didn't know if the neighbor I was getting the TV for would want it, so they ended up giving me the TV instead of having to move it.


----------



## ck100

Anything new going on here?


----------



## JayPSU

Does anyone have a "baseline" list of settings for the geometry of this tv like the VSIZ, VPOS, HSIZ, HPOS, etc. that I could get my tv back to? I think I may have overtinkered.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayPSU* /forum/post/14092903
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a "baseline" list of settings for the geometry of this tv like the VSIZ, VPOS, HSIZ, HPOS, etc. that I could get my tv back to? I think I may have overtinkered.



you might want to PM ClayPigeon


i think he's done the most tinkering


----------



## ClayPigeon

You know what sucks? I decided to set my mid2 settings back to default and live with the overscan while watching TV. But i still want as little overscan as possible for when playing xbox360, so what i did was set up my 360 for the 720p setting ( since this TV upscales everything anyways) This way when i game i have like 1% overscan.


Now thats all fine and dandy but big problem i noticed while watching TV. When i see like a news ticker scroll.. watching and watching then when it gets to a certain point on the screen it does that fun house effect and looks like it's sticking out ( i think it's known as barrel roll) I'm sure you guys know what i mean though. I notice it too when something pans the screen up and down real fast or side to side. I had this all fixed too and had no problem when i had my mid2 settings tweaked for less overscan. What sucks though is i don't know what i should do. On one hand i wanted the best picture possible for when watching HD tv, which is why (with the help of wjonathan) i got the default settings back. But even know with the set back to defaults, i'm NOT getting the best picture possible due to the funhouse effect. So i'm really not getting the best picture possible.


Which now brings up the point. Do i want to re-do ALL my Geo settings to fix this just for the cable viewing, which would in turn mess up my 720p for gaming and that would be all out of whack, since 1080i and 720p share the same geo settings, OR just go back to my old settings with the mid2 settings tweaked. It's like this... DEAD END DEAD END DEAD END LOL.



Heck i even asked on the calibration forum a few weeks back about messing with the mid2 settings, just to get an idea if calibrators ever mess with them to minimize overscan or just leave them as is.. lol of course NO REPLY. They can answer the same question about setting black level/ contrast over and over and over again though.


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayPSU* /forum/post/14092903
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a "baseline" list of settings for the geometry of this tv like the VSIZ, VPOS, HSIZ, HPOS, etc. that I could get my tv back to? I think I may have overtinkered.




You mean defaults? I HAD the xbr970 service manul on my PC a while back but don't anymore. There was link to it in this topic, but after checking when i needed it again the link was dead







I might have the defaults you listed written down somewhere. But if it's just the parameters you said you should just lower those to 0 then center your raster then work from there. I have mine set to (for 1080i, component)


VPOS-26

VSIZ-32

SCRL-32

hPOS-22

HSIZ-32


edit- oh wait i see you also said "etc" you'd probably be better off finding someone with the manula that can shoot you the defaults, i'll take a look at my writings to see if i have all the geo defaults written down ( i'm sure i do)


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/14096401
> 
> 
> You know what sucks? I decided to set my mid2 settings back to default and live with the overscan while watching TV. But i still want as little overscan as possible for when playing xbox360, so what i did was set up my 360 for the 720p setting ( since this TV upscales everything anyways) This way when i game i have like 1% overscan.
> 
> 
> Now thats all fine and dandy but big problem i noticed while watching TV. When i see like a news ticker scroll.. watching and watching then when it gets to a certain point on the screen it does that fun house effect and looks like it's sticking out ( i think it's known as barrel roll) I'm sure you guys know what i mean though. I notice it too when something pans the screen up and down real fast or side to side. I had this all fixed too and had no problem when i had my mid2 settings tweaked for less overscan. What sucks though is i don't know what i should do. On one hand i wanted the best picture possible for when watching HD tv, which is why (with the help of wjonathan) i got the default settings back. But even know with the set back to defaults, i'm NOT getting the best picture possible due to the funhouse effect. So i'm really not getting the best picture possible.
> 
> 
> Which now brings up the point. Do i want to re-do ALL my Geo settings to fix this just for the cable viewing, which would in turn mess up my 720p for gaming and that would be all out of whack, since 1080i and 720p share the same geo settings, OR just go back to my old settings with the mid2 settings tweaked. It's like this... DEAD END DEAD END DEAD END LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Heck i even asked on the calibration forum a few weeks back about messing with the mid2 settings, just to get an idea if calibrators ever mess with them to minimize overscan or just leave them as is.. lol of course NO REPLY. They can answer the same question about setting black level/ contrast over and over and over again though.



It's funny, the more time I spend trying to perfect a CRt's images, the less the shortcomings of flatpanels bother me.


----------



## otk

i'm curious where everyone keeps their contrast brightness color tint and sharpness settings ?


----------



## JayPSU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/14096520
> 
> 
> You mean defaults? I HAD the xbr970 service manul on my PC a while back but don't anymore. There was link to it in this topic, but after checking when i needed it again the link was dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have the defaults you listed written down somewhere. But if it's just the parameters you said you should just lower those to 0 then center your raster then work from there. I have mine set to (for 1080i, component)
> 
> 
> VPOS-26
> 
> VSIZ-32
> 
> SCRL-32
> 
> hPOS-22
> 
> HSIZ-32
> 
> 
> edit- oh wait i see you also said "etc" you'd probably be better off finding someone with the manula that can shoot you the defaults, i'll take a look at my writings to see if i have all the geo defaults written down ( i'm sure i do)



Yeah, I could really use the complete list of defaults if anyone happens to have them or knows who I should PM for them.


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/14109670
> 
> 
> i'm curious where everyone keeps their contrast brightness color tint and sharpness settings ?


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyghwayman* /forum/post/14115710



thanks


did you set that by eye or use a test dvd ?


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/14109670
> 
> 
> i'm curious where everyone keeps their contrast brightness color tint and sharpness settings ?




Depends on what input i'm using. You guys take advantage of the mode memory right? All my inputs have different settings. Clearedge VM off on everything.


For HD cable using component

Picture-37

Brightness-55

color-50

Hue-0

color temp-warm

sharpness-25

clearedge-off


For xbox 360 using component

Picture-37

brightness-50 (always have to use in game brightness though and jack it up, depending on the game)

color-43

hue-0

color temp-warm

clear edge-off


Oppo upconverting dvd player using hdmi;

Picture-35

Brightness-55

color-47

hue-0

color temp-warm

sharpness-15


and thats it! Keep in mind for somethings in service menu set, such as ubof to 2 for 1080i and various others. I tweaked with avia and other patterns.


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayPSU* /forum/post/14110564
> 
> 
> Yeah, I could really use the complete list of defaults if anyone happens to have them or knows who I should PM for them.




Did you get them yet? I checked and I don't have them. I have A TON of settings but i couldn't find the one with my defaults. I think i had that in saved in notepad along with my service manual before i had to reformat and forgot to back them up. I never plan on going back to the default geometry values on this set though, and i have all the important default settings written down in case of anything. If nobody helps you out i can go through my set, jot doen what i have and you can maybe work from there? It would atleast get you in the ballpark and you cans et from there for your needs. Let me know, i'll check back in a few hours. Off topic but i have a leak to attend to in my basement. It's mostly used for storage and it's furnished, but i just noticed the other day water leaking from the drywall onto the floor. I went down there right after a shower so god knows how long it's been leaking and it probably just finally went through the ceiling now. Must only happen during showers though. I don't know what i should even do? Rip the ceiling out myself? once drywall gets wet it's pretty mush done, but damn, i can only imagine how much mold must be there if it's been leaking for this long and i didn't even know!


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/14109563
> 
> 
> It's funny, the more time I spend trying to perfect a CRt's images, the less the shortcomings of flatpanels bother me.




Looking through some advertisments today i see so many older model sony Bravias for the price we got these xbr970's! Susre they are older models and all, but i remember a year ago when i was deciding on to get this xbr970 i said to friends " No way will LCD's be this price in a year and this set is a steal for this price" I was wrong!







don't get me wrong i love this TV, i mean it's already been a year and i'm still tweaking LOL. I'm still thinking about getting a professional calibration, but not sure if it's still worth it. I'm at that point where i think i would be disappointed by it since all the tweaking i did. I don't think it would be that far off. Most of the calibrators on here said this set is pretty close to d65 at warm, so how much of a difference could the calibration make? Sure having gamma and contrast set correctly would be a bonus, but how much of a difference would it really make? all the other tweaks we pretty much do/did ourselves. LOL and i really doubt any calibrators could get the geometry looking any better than us, especially on these sets, unless they have special geometry tools they use besides there eyes for those adjustments.


Still , i think i'll have thise set for atleast another year or two. Cause i'm not even sure it's worth to get a lcd or plasma until the OTHER technologies come out! Damn, is this going to happen every few years now? we had crt for so long, then bam! lcd/plasma! now oled then what? nano? lazers!??!?! I hate when new stuff comes out so soon, then it makes me think what i have is junk and that i wasted my money, then i want the newer tech usually. Maybe it really hasn't been that soon, but it feels like it, same thing happened with dvd, then blu-ray and HD-dvd ( i feel bad for the people who adopted that,especially the ones who bought a hd dvd player a week before it went under)) It's like you go to the store and when you come home and hook something up it's already obsolete.


----------



## JayPSU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/14120133
> 
> 
> Did you get them yet? I checked and I don't have them. I have A TON of settings but i couldn't find the one with my defaults. I think i had that in saved in notepad along with my service manual before i had to reformat and forgot to back them up. I never plan on going back to the default geometry values on this set though, and i have all the important default settings written down in case of anything. If nobody helps you out i can go through my set, jot doen what i have and you can maybe work from there? It would atleast get you in the ballpark and you cans et from there for your needs. Let me know, i'll check back in a few hours.



That would be awesome of you! I'd certainly appreciate it. Right now people look a little too thin but it doesn't seem to be related to the hsiz, hpos, vsiz, vpos. It must be something else and I'd just like to have a good starting point for my notes.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Ok. I'll do that for you right now. It's going to take a while though! I forget which settings are universal! so i'll just go through every resolution and write them down. I just better not tweak anything myself while i'm in there, that usually always happens


----------



## ClayPigeon

Just so you know though i don't use 480i. I use 480p even for my normal standard def cable viewing. I'm pretty sure they share geo settings though 480i/p. I also don't use any of the zoom modes vertical correction and all that is changed in service menu so i don't use that either.


480p Normal mode

VPOs-26

VSIZ-32

VSZO-1

VLIN-5

VSCO-4

VCEN-7

VPIN-18

MVPN-0

NSCO-11

HTPZ-21

MHTZ-0

Zoom-0

APSW-1

ASPT-3

SCRL-33

UVLN-0

LVLN-0


HCNT-29

HPOS-21

HSIZ-32

slin-3

MPIN-10

PIN-14

UCP-33

LCP-29

UXCG-0

LCXG-0

UXCP-2

LXCP-2

XCPP-0

PPHA-22

Vang-33

LANG-18

VBOW-25

LBOW-38


*blanking settings for that*

HBLK-1

LBLK-60

RBLK-37

VBLK-1

TBLK-4

BBLK-8



For 480p FULL mode only difference is

SCRL-29

VPIN-20

and BBLK- 15

------------------------------------------


1080i/720p


same as 480p normal settings except:

VSZO-0

VPIN-20

APSW-0

ASPT-0

SCRL-32

HPOS-22

UCP-34

LCP-28

UXCG-2

LXCG-0


*Blanking settings*


LBLK-57

RBLK-37

TBLK-4

BBLK-8


And there you have it! only took 20 minutes, not as bad as i thought.

Now what about your mid settings? did you change those also? Let me know and i hope this helps.


----------



## larrydart

Wrong thread, sorry.


----------



## Voyeur

I have a question about the SCRL on my Sony.


I've been doing a lot of work on my TV. There were major overscan problems (I didn't even realize I had until I saw how much picture my dad had on his Panny plasma). So I corrected much of that. I have as much of the picture on my screen as possible. Yet it also took me some time to get the image to look okay geometrically. I was getting awful wavy images when panning across the screen. You can see from the crosshatch pattern on the calibration disc where some columns are wider than others. Anyway, by adjusting the HSIZ and SLIN just right, I think I finally got that to where it was before I messed with everything. It was never perfect to begin with...I guess direct-views never are when it comes to geometry. That's what happens when you try to fit a single-tubed image onto a flat screen.


Anyway, somewhere along the way, I lost the ability to change the SCRL (which scrolls image up/down) on one source (like my DVD), while keeping SCRL at a different setting from my cable box.


Does anyone know how I can keep my SCRL thru the DVD on one setting and the SCRL thru the cable box at another?


----------



## Drako257

I know this has been addressed previously, but I'm having a difficult time and I am hesitant to make changes to my set without clear directions.


Overall I am very content with my 970. However, what does bother me is the fact that my image is not centered (which is particularly obvious with 4:3 material). I need to bring the picture about 1 inch to the right. It is my understanding that this can be adjusted with the HPOS setting in the service menu. I tried getting into the service menu with no avail. Regardless, I'm hesitant to adjust anything in the service menu without step by step instructions.


If its not too much trouble, could someone please provide me step by step details on how to adjust this particular setting? Any help would be GREATLY appreciated. I consider myself fairly technical, but I also know my limitations and dont want to screw up my TV and have to rely on technicians! Thanks!


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Voyeur* /forum/post/14142851
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how I can keep my SCRL thru the DVD on one setting and the SCRL thru the cable box at another?



You can't







SCRL is shared , well depending on the resolution. Did you change your mid settings? thats probably why everything is off. SCRL is not input specific though, the same value is shared between 1080i and 720p, and a separate for 480. Is your dvd player upconverting or is just a standard def player?


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Drako257* /forum/post/14152210
> 
> 
> I know this has been addressed previously, but I'm having a difficult time and I am hesitant to make changes to my set without clear directions.
> 
> 
> Overall I am very content with my 970. However, what does bother me is the fact that my image is not centered (which is particularly obvious with 4:3 material). I need to bring the picture about 1 inch to the right. It is my understanding that this can be adjusted with the HPOS setting in the service menu. I tried getting into the service menu with no avail. Regardless, I'm hesitant to adjust anything in the service menu without step by step instructions.
> 
> 
> If its not too much trouble, could someone please provide me step by step details on how to adjust this particular setting? Any help would be GREATLY appreciated. I consider myself fairly technical, but I also know my limitations and dont want to screw up my TV and have to rely on technicians! Thanks!





Ok first thing you need to do is look at your remote for the TV ( make sure it's the official sony one and not a universal) Now look at the numbers 7 and 9 and remember to NEVER touch those numbers EVER while in service mode. If you accidentally hit 7 just don't press anything else and nothing will happen. People tend to panic though and start hitting other numbers in combination and reset there TV in the process. You'll be fine though if you remember to look at the remote at all times and don't blindly just hit the numbers like when your channel surfing, it's easy for your finger to slip off and think you are on the number 6 when your on 9m or 4 and on 7. Be carfeul!


With that out of the way here is what you need to do;


- On the remote hit


DISPLAY

5

VOLUME +

POWER

1


You want to do this a little fast, like the speed at which you would out in a video game code back in the day before the title screen comes on if you catch my drift. Not superfast though. Just a steady motion.


Now you will notice a bunch of green lettering and weirdness. Don't get scared, you didn't break anything! catch your breath and let your heart rate slow back down










Sit back down and look at the remote again, just don't hit anything! The numbers you will be using and what they each do are these;


1 and 4 =1 scrolls up a group of settings in a given set, 4 scrolls down, these don't increase or decrease any values, so you don't need to worry and think you changed any settings if you hit these.


2 and 5 = These skip right over each group so you don't have to scroll through every single parameter in any particular setting. Like, if you were to hit 1 you would go through each setting one by one, but with 2 you skip to the next grouping and get to where you have to go. 2 goes up through them, 5 goes down.


3 and 6 = The biggins. these are the ones that increase and decrease any values that you want to change. 3 increases 6 decreases.


Now say you raise something up using 3, but don't want to save the setting and forgot what the default was ( whatever you are about to change make sure to write the original down, in your case the default for HPOS) the value wont save until you have it write to the memory, so if you just shut off your TV it will go back to the default it was at previously, unless you write the new value into the memory.


To write a changed value into the TV's all you have to do is hit "MUTING" when you do that you will notice on the top right of the screen where it says service in green will change to "WRITE" when it says this you hit "ENTER" (little button under the 9) and write will turn red. Congrats! you just saved your first setting! Now kiss TV watching goodbye as you will start to notice more and more problems that you don't like with your xbr970 and venture back in to make new adjustments.







I'm going on a little over a year! Nah, i'm done tweaking for good now.....



OK, now with the buttons on the remote out of the way here is what i want you to do. First go into normal 480 screen mode (black bars on left and right side) not the full mode. ( don't worry this wont change any service setting)


from where you are at service mode should read


VERSION 1 0 SERVICE

DMY1 NORMAL Video4 ( or whatever video input you on)



from here i want you to hit the number 2 eight times, slowly count as you change it. The top left should now read;


2170d-2

HCNT


on the top left.


from here hit the number 1 one time, and you should now see HPOS.


Now you said you need to bring the picture an inch to the right? In that case you will need to adjust using the number 6 to decrease the value of HPOS, thus moving it over to the right. TAKE a look at the black bars on the left and right side while doing this to make sure you have the same amount of black bar on both ( you could even measure it with a ruler if you can judge by eye)


Now once you find the right value hit MUTING then ENTER to save that setting to the TV's memory and you should be good to go










Now to get out of service mode all you have to do is power off the TV and everything will be back to normal like before, cept your picture will be centered.



Any problems with my instructions or need any more help let me know.


----------



## Drako257

ClayPigeon -


This is great! Thank you for taking time out of your day to provide these instructions. I definitely feel more confident in making this change now. I will give it a shot this evening and let you know how it goes. Thanks again I really appreciate it.


----------



## ClayPigeon

No problem Drako. I'll be on the PC for most of the night tonight, so if anything else comes up while your tweaking i'll be glad to help. I'll keep checking this site to see if you post.


One thing i just remembered though is that i'm not sure if you're just having having this problem with 480 in normal mode? or is the picture off while in 480 full mode too (screen mode) It would be hard to tell since the picture would take up the whole screen, and you wouldn't be able to tell without the black bars unless you have a calibration disc to test. Cause if it's just with normal mode (black bars on each side) You might have to change one of the mid 2 settings. Depends though if you can live with it or not, or if some of the actual picture is being cut off. With me personally, I don't mind tweaking 480 material with mid settings, since it looks like crap anyway (yes i'm spoiled now and loathe watching anything in standard def lol)


----------



## Drako257

My set refuses to go into service mode. I've done some researching and it appears like there are in fact some sets that mis-behave like this. Very frustrated. I'm going to keep trying though!


----------



## Drako257

Nevermind! I just got it! My remote was not in the "TV" function. Which is odd to me cause it still powered on the TV?? Oh well I'm in! lol Now I'm a little confused on how I adjust to my liking cause the screen is entirely black (no black bars for me to adjust).


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Drako257* /forum/post/14161564
> 
> 
> My set refuses to go into service mode. I've done some researching and it appears like there are in fact some sets that mis-behave like this. Very frustrated. I'm going to keep trying though!




Nah! it's just getting the code right man. Keep trying and i'm sure you'll get it.


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Drako257* /forum/post/14161598
> 
> 
> Nevermind! I just got it! My remote was not in the "TV" function. Which is odd to me cause it still powered on the TV?? Oh well I'm in! lol Now I'm a little confused on how I adjust to my liking cause the screen is entirely black (no black bars for me to adjust).



LOL disregard my last message then. Turn on a cable box, or whatever else you use to see any 480 material. Thats why you just see no picture.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Any other problems though just PM me! I don't want the topic to be taken over with me and you asking/answering questions.


----------



## Drako257

Hey man I think I got it centered! I can feel the addiction growing just as you predicted. I want to tweak everything now. lol


Overall I'm pretty content even though I know I'm getting probably around 8% overscan. Maybe someday I'll get the guts to try and tweak that too!


Thanks again for helping me out. I would've just lived with the off-centered image otherwise. Thanks!


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Drako257* /forum/post/14161714
> 
> 
> Hey man I think I got it centered! I can feel the addiction growing just as you predicted. I want to tweak everything now. lol
> 
> 
> Overall I'm pretty content even though I know I'm getting probably around 8% overscan. Maybe someday I'll get the guts to try and tweak that too!
> 
> 
> Thanks again for helping me out. I would've just lived with the off-centered image otherwise. Thanks!



Sweet! Glad you got it fixed. Weird thing is i just tried to Pm you back, and when i did it said your username was invalid?!?!? Did you get my PM? i tried to resend it again but it keeps saying the same thing.


edit: nm lol i think it was cause i kept hitting forward instead of reply.


----------



## Voyeur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/14157558
> 
> 
> You can't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCRL is shared , well depending on the resolution. Did you change your mid settings? thats probably why everything is off. SCRL is not input specific though, the same value is shared between 1080i and 720p, and a separate for 480. Is your dvd player upconverting or is just a standard def player?



Yeah, it's an HD-DVD player vs. my HD cable box. So I guess that's why I can change SCRL on my regular progressive scan DVD player without affecting anything, but not the HD-DVD player.


Yeah, I changed some mid settings, but I forget which ones, lol. The odd thing is I have my overscan problem fixed overall thru my cable box and HD-DVD player...but now my regular DVD player (which I use as back-up) is WAY underscanned. Is that a word? I mean, there's too much space around the picture.


Worst case scenario, I'll keep it the way it is. I rarely use my back-up DVD player anyway.


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Voyeur* /forum/post/14161857
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's an HD-DVD player vs. my HD cable box. So I guess that's why I can change SCRL on my regular progressive scan DVD player without affecting anything, but not the HD-DVD player.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I changed some mid settings, but I forget which ones, lol. The odd thing is I have my overscan problem fixed overall thru my cable box and HD-DVD player...but now my regular DVD player (which I use as back-up) is WAY underscanned. Is that a word? I mean, there's too much space around the picture.
> 
> 
> Worst case scenario, I'll keep it the way it is. I rarely use my back-up DVD player anyway.




I had the same problem with my hd cable box and my xbox 360. i wanted to keep my HD cable viewing perfect and just live with the overscan. BUT with gaming overscan can't be tolerated. So what i did was go back to the default mid 2 settings for 1080i, then use 720p for xbox 360 cause seriously, there is no difference in picture quality with these sets, it just gets upconverted anyway to 1080i.


Is your xbox and cable box both using the component inputs? or you have an elite 360? if your using them both through a component the best thing to do is download this overscan pattern. I'll link it after this post and edit it in. I used it to get both my 360 and cable box to the overscan i wanted. I noticed though with the 360, the best way to adjust the overscan is to just lower EVERYTHING ( like hsiz, vsiz, kill the blanking like hblk,tblk etc) and just get the pic in the middle when it's squeezed and center that while it's small.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Here is the overscan pic voyeur. throw that on a CD or just stream it over to your 360 and see whats up.


----------



## Voyeur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/14161914
> 
> 
> I had the same problem with my hd cable box and my xbox 360. i wanted to keep my HD cable viewing perfect and just live with the overscan. BUT with gaming overscan can't be tolerated. So what i did was go back to the default mid 2 settings for 1080i, then use 720p for xbox 360 cause seriously, there is no difference in picture quality with these sets, it just gets upconverted anyway to 1080i.
> 
> 
> Is your xbox and cable box both using the component inputs? or you have an elite 360? if your using them both through a component the best thing to do is download this overscan pattern. I'll link it after this post and edit it in. I used it to get both my 360 and cable box to the overscan i wanted. I noticed though with the 360, the best way to adjust the overscan is to just lower EVERYTHING ( like hsiz, vsiz, kill the blanking like hblk,tblk etc) and just get the pic in the middle when it's squeezed and center that while it's small.



Much of this is over my head, I think. But my HD-DVD player is connected thru HDMI and my cable box is connected thru component video cables (as is my back-up DVD player).


----------



## ClayPigeon

wait, i reread your last post and what i posted is kinda pointless i think? You can still use that overscan image to fix your scrl when viewing DVD in standard def (480i or P) Like i said, scrl for 480 can be changed, it only shares the same value with 720p 1080i.



For some reason i am not making any sense when i read back what i post?!??! I'm having such a hard time understanding what i'm even posting. LOL i don't know why.. sorry for the confusion!


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Voyeur* /forum/post/14161974
> 
> 
> Much of this is over my head, I think. But my HD-DVD player is connected thru HDMI and my cable box is connected thru component video cables (as is my back-up DVD player).



LOL over my head too, no worries! Does hdmi have it's own setting for scrl? I don't think it does , as i'm pretty sure scrl is just resolution dependant. I would check for you right now, but for some reason my xbr970 doesn't like it when i try to go into service mode and check hdmi. It just shows a black screen until a few random on offs, then it magically works.


----------



## Voyeur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/14161980
> 
> 
> wait, i reread your last post and what i posted is kinda pointless i think? You can still use that overscan image to fix your scrl when viewing DVD in standard def (480i or P) Like i said, scrl for 480 can be changed, it only shares the same value with 720p 1080i.
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason i am not making any sense when i read back what i post?!??! I'm having such a hard time understanding what i'm even posting. LOL i don't know why.. sorry for the confusion!



Thanks for the help. I have a DVE which has many test patterns. I'm glad I can alter my SCRL on the standard DVD, I just can't do it on the HD-DVD.


I don't think I can change HSIZ/VSIZ on my 480 player...I wish I could.


----------



## Voyeur

BTW Clay, do you remember where your MPIN and PIN are? I'm trying, thru my crosshatch test pattern which looks better. If I have MPIN relatively low and PIN relatively around 14-16, you see the verticle lines curve. Is that pretty much how it has to be?


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Voyeur* /forum/post/14162010
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help. I have a DVE which has many test patterns. I'm glad I can alter my SCRL on the standard DVD, I just can't do it on the HD-DVD.
> 
> 
> I don't think I can change HSIZ/VSIZ on my 480 player...I wish I could.




You can, but it will mess up your viewing when watching standard def cable. I'd still download that image i posted and run it on your hd-dvd player and see where your at. The dve you have is probably standard def, right?


You should go back to default mid settings though for now, and see what you are working with, and center things from there. Calibrate everything for 1080i, get that perfect, then mess around with the mids for the other resolutions if you want overscan/underscan where you want it.


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Voyeur* /forum/post/14162028
> 
> 
> BTW Clay, do you remember where your MPIN and PIN are? I'm trying, thru my crosshatch test pattern which looks better. If I have MPIN relatively low and PIN relatively around 14-16, you see the verticle lines curve. Is that pretty much how it has to be?




I'll check in a second


MPIN=10

PIN=14


----------



## Voyeur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/14162064
> 
> 
> You can, but it will mess up your viewing when watching standard def cable. I'd still download that image i posted and run it on your hd-dvd player and see where your at. The dve you have is probably standard def, right?
> 
> 
> You should go back to default mid settings though for now, and see what you are working with, and center things from there. Calibrate everything for 1080i, get that perfect, then mess around with the mids for the other resolutions if you want overscan/underscan where you want it.



I wouldn't even know where to begin with the mid settings. Yeah, my DVD is actually an HD-DVD.


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Voyeur* /forum/post/14162028
> 
> 
> BTW Clay, do you remember where your MPIN and PIN are? I'm trying, thru my crosshatch test pattern which looks better. If I have MPIN relatively low and PIN relatively around 14-16, you see the verticle lines curve. Is that pretty much how it has to be?



It's pretty much impossible to get the vertical lines perfectly straight. Your best bet would be to use VBOW/LBOW to straighetne them out after tweaking mpin /pin. Also looks can be deceiving, don't forget about the corner pin ones) UCP,LCP,XCP,etc) if they are off it can make any crosshatch patern look bowed.


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Voyeur* /forum/post/14162138
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even know where to begin with the mid settings. Yeah, my DVD is actually an HD-DVD.



You changed them though right? Well i got the defaults if you need them. Thats how i got my overscan down.. but at what cost? LOL this is the cost.. not to scare you or anything, but read this.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...46#post7909446 


Even though he is talking about a different model Sony TV, it still applies to our sets. I seen he effcts while changing the mid settings when having a crosshatch pattern up. I lived with it though, but i'm the kind of guy who hates knowing that i'm not viewing something at it's fullest potential. It may not bother some, but it was always in the back of my mind when watching TV/movies.


----------



## Voyeur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/14162161
> 
> 
> You changed them though right? Well i got the defaults if you need them. Thats how i got my overscan down.. but at what cost? LOL this is the cost.. not to scare you or anything, but read this.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...46#post7909446
> 
> 
> Even though he is talking about a different model Sony TV, it still applies to our sets. I seen he effcts while changing the mid settings when having a crosshatch pattern up. I lived with it though, but i'm the kind of guy who hates knowing that i'm not viewing something at it's fullest potential. It may not bother some, but it was always in the back of my mind when watching TV/movies.



Thanks, I'll take a look.


----------



## ClayPigeon

What he is saying is technical, but when i post instructions for us n00bs i try and make it easier. So in other words he is saying don't mess with the mid settings, the default values ARE the right values and should not be tweaked to improve overscan.


But like i said before, when it comes to videogames i don't care if some quality is lost, which is why i tweaked my mid settings for 720p and use that exclusively for my xbox 360 and have the overscan down to 2% BUT with HD cable i have my 1080i set to the defaults and i live with the 5% overscan.


----------



## ClayPigeon

But what i STILL dont get, is what do professional calibrators do to achieve low overscan on these sets without tweaking the mid settings? cause i sure as hell know that you can't get any lower then 4% normal with just hsiz,vsiz on these TV's without that. I guess they just leave them as is?


I made a topic on the display calibration board a few weeks ago asking, look at all the replies i got..0!!! I should edit the question and ask "how do i set contrast"







I guess they don't say cause they WANT me to get a calibration.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post13918843


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/14162281
> 
> 
> But what i STILL dont get, is what do professional calibrators do to achieve low overscan on these sets without tweaking the mid settings? cause i sure as hell know that you can't get any lower then 4% normal with just hsiz,vsiz on these TV's without that. I guess they just leave them as is?
> 
> 
> I made a topic on the display calibration board a few weeks ago asking, look at all the replies i got..0!!! I should edit the question and ask "how do i set contrast"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they don't say cause they WANT me to get a calibration.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post13918843



There is some logic to leaving a touch of overscan on a CRT due to the thermal expansion of the aperture grille. When I first turn mine on, the signal is actually underscanned a hair until the AG expands horizontally.


As far as getting answers from the pros, I'm betting most of those guys have moved on to high dollar plasmas and don't even check in on the CRT boards any more.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Dudes.. i'm starting to get really pissed off. So last night i figured i would throw on a dvd after helping people with everything. Well, i noticed that green blob that so many people have posted about. I noticed a discoloation while ago, but it never got bad to the point where i saw green. I just moved my speakers closer to the set, including my svs subwoofer, i figured that must be why. So i unhooked both my right speaker and my subwoofer and moved them away. I gave it the night and turned on the Tv early this morning and both discoloration blobs are still there, even after a few degauses. SO wtf could be causing this if i moved my speakers out of the way? I tried messing with the landing settings and they did nothing as well! I'll take some pics of the problem after i eat dinner then maybe someone can help with which landing setting would fix the problem. What doesn't make sense though is if it was due to the speakers why wouldn't the other side have the same problem right? well thats why i thought it was possibly due to the subwoofer, but guess not.


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/14167410
> 
> 
> There is some logic to leaving a touch of overscan on a CRT due to the thermal expansion of the aperture grille. When I first turn mine on, the signal is actually underscanned a hair until the AG expands horizontally.




I know what you mean. My set was like that too when i had my overscan REALLY low, too low actually! I would see the borders of the pictures until the set properly warmed up.


----------



## ClayPigeon

I just did a google for green blob on xbr970 and post came up from our very own Voyeur! Sounds like the same problem, his didn't go away either after moving his speakers and had it replaced! LOL thats not an option for me since there are none left! The warranty from sony itself is two years parts and labor if i'm not mistaken?


----------



## ClayPigeon

Here are the pics. Doesn't look as bad on camera and after my TV warms up, but they still there. Also shows where my speakers/sub are in relation to the set. They are magnetically shielded and i didn't have this problem until recently. Maybe it's the magnets inside the set coming loose? I haven't moved the set though since when i had it delivered over a year ago. Any ideas as what landing settings i can try ( if they even work) to try and fix it?


----------



## fbov

Clay,

FWIW, I use the original Advent Loudspeaker as my mains, with wholly unshielded drivers next to my 970 with none of the effects you point out. The woofers are lower than the TV, but the tweeter are level with the bottom of the picuture. My right one is about as close, but lower than your picture, and on the other side of a much larger enclosure.


Glad my replacement speaker project uses shielded mains ...


Best of luck,

Frank


PS Tried the old unplug for 10 min trick? How about degaussing? Just some thoughts ...


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fbov* /forum/post/14173600
> 
> 
> Clay,
> 
> FWIW, I use the original Advent Loudspeaker as my mains, with wholly unshielded drivers next to my 970 with none of the effects you point out. The woofers are lower than the TV, but the tweeter are level with the bottom of the picuture. My right one is about as close, but lower than your picture, and on the other side of a much larger enclosure.
> 
> 
> Glad my replacement speaker project uses shielded mains ...
> 
> 
> Best of luck,
> 
> Frank
> 
> 
> PS Tried the old unplug for 10 min trick? How about degaussing? Just some thoughts ...



Actually, i forgot all about the unplugging the set, and just left my set off that night with the speakers away. I think that whole "unplug" the set is just some BS customer service tells us to do, as the degausser works regardless if the set is unplugged or not after like 10 minutes. Another thing i remember reading about on here, which also blows my mind is how one person called Sony customer service and the lady on the phone said the problem is that he had his set plugged into a surge protector and it should be plugged directly into a wall outlet LOL yea ok, i'll take that chance! I could understand if maybe having it plugged in one could affect how well the degausser works? but i always hear the "TWANG" noise from it when powering on, so i don't think thats it. When i first got my RROD on my xbox 360 ( this is before microsoft actually admitted there was a problem with their hardware) the rep told me it was cause i had my xbox 360 plugged into a surge protector, thats what the problem was and it should be directly plugged into a wall. So we should all throw away our surge protectors guys and just direct connect to everything. who wants to be first? LOL


I don't know what to do. I'll give the unplug trick a go and move my speakers away again and cycle a few degausses. If i have a tech come out he'd just tell me it's within specs, especially since it's not as bad as some blobs i have seen. If that don't work then i'll give the landing settings a go. Thanks for help/ suggestions fbov, i'll let you know how it goes. I can't do it now cause i'm watching Yanks/Mets


----------



## ClayPigeon

Come to think of it, i think unplugging would help with certain problems, like if it being plugged in built up a magnetic field or something.


----------



## samijubal

When you guys get sick of having to mess with CRT TVs, check out this year's Panasonic plasmas. I have last year's 42" and this year's 50", the 50" actually looks a lot better than the 42". I thought last year's 42" looked pretty good until I got this year's 50". Panasonic really hit it out of the park with this year's TV, absolutely stellar PQ. A 34" CRT just doesn't compare to a 50" plasma.


----------



## TomGreen321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/14225268
> 
> 
> When you guys get sick of having to mess with CRT TVs, check out this year's Panasonic plasmas. I have last year's 42" and this year's 50", the 50" actually looks a lot better than the 42". I thought last year's 42" looked pretty good until I got this year's 50". Panasonic really hit it out of the park with this year's TV, absolutely stellar PQ. A 34" CRT just doesn't compare to a 50" plasma.



I would rather get a 100" projector image if i'm going big screen, 50" gets small pretty quickly.. Having owned this years Panny for about 2 weeks, it doesn't look nearly as good. The screen sure is bigger, I'll give you that.


----------



## samijubal

I don't agree. None of the convergence, overscan, geometry, colored lines at the edge of blacks problems. That crap used to drive me crazy. You're right it doesn't look nearly as good, it looks far better. I'm not putting a 100" projector in a bedroom where I'm 10' away. If anything 50" is a little big for the room.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Yea, i'm kinda at the point now where i wouldn't mind dealing with gray blacks and inaccurate color instead of all the geometry/convergence issues with this set. Funny about size too, when i first got this Tv it seemed sooo HUGE compared to my old sd 27" Sony . Now this set seems so small, screen wise. Plus the fact that i'm only able to get black level PERFECT through my dvd player, as trying to set it with the xbox360 is impossible, unless i don't want to see anything in the games i'm playing, and with my cable box the best i can do is set it by eye, since there is no way to accurately set with a disc, plus have to take into account the quality of the channel feed, as they would all be different anyway.



I still have the color blobs BTW after trying some of the fixes and even the landing settings. I noticed it's worse when watching dvds through HDMi for some reason.


----------



## TomGreen321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/14226687
> 
> 
> I don't agree. None of the convergence, overscan, geometry, colored lines at the edge of blacks problems. That crap used to drive me crazy. You're right it doesn't look nearly as good, it looks far better. I'm not putting a 100" projector in a bedroom where I'm 10' away. If anything 50" is a little big for the room.



MY CRT doesn't have any of those issues.


Also you're a plasma owner, so obviously you're going to try justify your purchase by saying it's the best thing ever. Having most likely owned the set you're raving about it's a downstep in PQ aside from the screen size.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/14231546
> 
> 
> Yea, i'm kinda at the point now where i wouldn't mind dealing with gray blacks and inaccurate color instead of all the geometry/convergence issues with this set. Funny about size too, when i first got this Tv it seemed sooo HUGE compared to my old sd 27" Sony . Now this set seems so small, screen wise. Plus the fact that i'm only able to get black level PERFECT through my dvd player, as trying to set it with the xbox360 is impossible, unless i don't want to see anything in the games i'm playing, and with my cable box the best i can do is set it by eye, since there is no way to accurately set with a disc, plus have to take into account the quality of the channel feed, as they would all be different anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> I still have the color blobs BTW after trying some of the fixes and even the landing settings. I noticed it's worse when watching dvds through HDMi for some reason.



wouldn't it be nice if sony made a 42" 1080p CRT


----------



## Mathesar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/14225268
> 
> 
> When you guys get sick of having to mess with CRT TVs, check out this year's Panasonic plasmas. I have last year's 42" and this year's 50", the 50" actually looks a lot better than the 42". I thought last year's 42" looked pretty good until I got this year's 50". Panasonic really hit it out of the park with this year's TV, absolutely stellar PQ. A 34" CRT just doesn't compare to a 50" plasma.



I'd have to agree although I bought a 50" Kuro plasma .. I love my 34XBR960 but it just doesnt compare to the plasma's overall wow factor especially when it comes to Xbox360 / PS3.


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/14226687
> 
> 
> ...the convergence, overscan, geometry, colored lines at the edge of blacks problems. That crap used to drive me crazy....





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TomGreen321* /forum/post/14233045
> 
> 
> MY CRT doesn't have any of those issues.....



Bliss, a wonderful state to be in.







I suggest you NEVER look for them.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/14234002
> 
> 
> wouldn't it be nice if sony made a 42" 1080p CRT



It would be nice, but at 250 -300 lbs that would be a tough one to move and would be VERY expensive. Of course, all of samijubal's crt issues would be its downfall. For a price greater than a bigger plasma, owners wouldn't stand for the inherent crt problems and Sony would lose money on warranty work trying to align them. IMHO.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/14234002
> 
> 
> wouldn't it be nice if sony made a 42" 1080p CRT



Wouldn't it be nice if *you* moved it into my living room for me?


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/14236317
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice if *you* moved it into my living room for me?



do you own a refrigerator ?


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raouliii* /forum/post/14234834
> 
> 
> Bliss, a wonderful state to be in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you NEVER look for them.



LOL If only I could do that.


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TomGreen321* /forum/post/14233045
> 
> 
> MY CRT doesn't have any of those issues.
> 
> 
> Also you're a plasma owner, so obviously you're going to try justify your purchase by saying it's the best thing ever. Having most likely owned the set you're raving about it's a downstep in PQ aside from the screen size.



Well didn't you buy a used Sony hs420 or something? or do you have a 970 also? maybe your set was already calibrated by a professional. I mean if you say it doesn't have any of those problems. Have you used a calibration disc to see? or do you just measure everything while full motion video is playing?


----------



## samijubal

There's no such thing as a CRT without any of those problems. He just hasn't looked close enough. Like Raouliii said, NEVER look for them.


----------



## otk

i took mine out of the box, set it up with video essentals and the picture quality is awesome


do i wish it was bigger? of course


if i had a 50" plasma would i want a bigger one ? of course


if i had a 100" projection screen would i want a bigger one ? of course


the performance i get from this tv for the money i spent is ridiculous ($500 free delivery brand new in the box. they even took it out of the box, moved my old tv and put the new one up on the stand and took the packaging away for nothing. i did give them a nice tip)


my next tv is going to be a DLP projector with a 2:35 anamorphic lens and a nice big acoustically transparent screen so i can put my 3 tower speakers behind it


but for the money, this sony is holding me over very nicely. i still can't believe how great the picture quality is


----------



## otk

starz HD went off the air last night @ 4am and i was able to capture the color test pattern to my DVR


----------



## ClayPigeon

Nice otk! were the colors pretty close to what you had them calibrated for on other inputs?


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/14254625
> 
> 
> i took mine out of the box, set it up with video essentals and the picture quality is awesome
> 
> 
> do i wish it was bigger? of course
> 
> 
> if i had a 50" plasma would i want a bigger one ? of course
> 
> 
> if i had a 100" projection screen would i want a bigger one ? of course



Yea, i noticed no matter what size TV you get after a while you just get so used to the size and it seems normal. Leaves us always wanting something bigger. It sucks when going down in size, i'll never do it. I started with a 19 inch crt and worked my way up ever since. LOL i can't even imagine going back to something like that nowadays, i'd never watch it.


----------



## ClayPigeon

I noticed my black bars when viewing 4:3 material weren't right after going back to the mid defaults a while back and decided to fix them lastnight. What should the exact measurements be of the image width inside the box? has to be a certain number since the height is fixed, hence the 4:3. but i got the width right now at 23.5"


also 99% of the fun house mirror effects/barrel distortion have to do with messing with the mid settings i noticed, and the linearity controls really doesn't help correct it that much. Especially if you have to move the picture, then use something like DHHS to stretch it out, cause you're stretching it out on one side and only moving it on the other. Even if it looks fine, same space between lines it usually isn't. Cause now that i expanded my 4:3 window using mid i noticed this problem.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/14254981
> 
> 
> Nice otk! were the colors pretty close to what you had them calibrated for on other inputs?



didn't fool around with it yet. i have to find my blue filter


----------



## ClayPigeon

What? don't use the blue filter! kill the color guns cept for blue. Much more accurate and easier to do it.


----------



## TomGreen321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/14249685
> 
> 
> Well didn't you buy a used Sony hs420 or something? or do you have a 970 also? maybe your set was already calibrated by a professional. I mean if you say it doesn't have any of those problems. Have you used a calibration disc to see? or do you just measure everything while full motion video is playing?



Yeah I did buy a 30hs420, and it's possible it was calibrated by the previous owner. The only issue was a touch more overscan then I'd like for games. Most of the service menu tweaks that everyone raves about were already applied to my set.


----------



## Chad B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/14162281
> 
> 
> But what i STILL dont get, is what do professional calibrators do to achieve low overscan on these sets without tweaking the mid settings? cause i sure as hell know that you can't get any lower then 4% normal with just hsiz,vsiz on these TV's without that. I guess they just leave them as is?
> 
> 
> I made a topic on the display calibration board a few weeks ago asking, look at all the replies i got..0!!! I should edit the question and ask "how do i set contrast"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they don't say cause they WANT me to get a calibration.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post13918843



I didn't see your post in the display calibration board when you first posted it, but I just checked it out. I'll take a stab at it, but I'm going from memory because I don't have the set in front of me.

It's true the MID size controls can reduce resolution, as you saw. It is not much of an issue at all at 480i/p, but it is at HD resolutions. The MID centering adjustments do not cause a problem, though. They are OK to use in moderation.

When I calibrate these sets, I use the standard sizing/centering controls, but I use them in conjunction with the MID centering controls for centering different scan rates/input types. I may also use the MID size controls for 480i/p. Before starting, I put up a resolution chart and make sure the MID sizing adjustments are at the optimal sweet spot for 720P and 1080i.

I usually get around 3-4% overscan on Sony CRTs. With some inputs and resolutions I can get lower, to around 2 %. I think that the reason you are having trouble with part of the pic being cut off even after releasing the blanking may be that you need to use a combination of MID centering and standard size/centering adjustments. I say this because I run in to the same problem some times, and I always get it fixed after going back and re tweaking. It reminds me of raster centering on a CRT front projector. If the top is cut off, try moving the picture down with the MID centering control then moving it back up with the standard VCENT.

Unfortunately since I do not have a set in front of me I can't try it out to troubleshoot, but I know this process works for me. I have had some stubborn sets (Sony XBR960s and similar) on which it is very challenging and time consuming to get all inputs from composite to 1080i centered and sized right with 3-4 % overscan or less, but with enough patience and re tweaking I can almost always get it.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Awesome Chad, and thanks for even taking the time to dig up that old post and help out.I remember seeing some of your posts on display calibration and notice you always help out people whenever you can. LOL my post you quoted came off as pretty snobby, sorry about that and hope you don't think i was singling you or other calibrators out, i was just going CRAZY trying to get a definitive answer from someone in the know.


Yea thats all i really wanted was a confirmation from a professional, as to whether or not it would be ok to tweak those settings. You made my night saying it's ok in moderation







BUT, you saying only use the centering ones? So i shouldn't use the ones that stretch out the picture? cause thats what i usualy have to do to fit the whole image inside the raster, is squeeze it inside. But now i willgo back to see if i can get int better using your tips.I just wont over do it as much as last time to the point of where the picture actually looked like it was tearing if i went one more click over one of the mid settings. Whats weird is i actually have that fun house mirror effect when text pans cross the bottom of the screen, i notice it worse now though since going back to the default mid settings, even though everything lines up and should not cause any problems. But i'm going to redo it again with some mid setting tweaks and i'll fix up any other geometry errors i can after. But i'm just trying to be too much of a perfectionist? For HD viewing i'm at around 4% all round, i used to have it to around 2.5 but that was with MAJOR mid setting adjustments, but what is weird is even after all that my picture didn't seem too distorted. I just could have swore the picture become "dirty" looking, and pixelated, but that might have just been in my head lol.


Thanks again for the help man, i appreciate it.


PS. If i don't end up drop kicking this TV out the window and decide on a calibration down the line you will be the first calibrator i 'll check about booking.


----------



## Chad B

Sure, no problem!

Well, the MID sizing controls have an effect on the resolution. With HD scan rates there is a discernible "sweet spot" with them. In the sweet spot you can almost make out single pixel wide lines in a resolution pattern (on a 960; you can't see the single pixel wide lines on the 970, but otherwise it acts the same), and there is no banding in 1 or 2 pixel wide resolution patterns. Just one click away from the sweet spot you start to get slight banding in the resolution patterns. Several clicks away and you start getting the super weird effects and tearing you noticed. You need to have the right test pattern to see this sweet spot setting.

The MID sizing controls expand or compress the entire picture width and height very evenly. The regular horizontal width control stretches or compresses the edges slightly more than the center. That's just an annoying thing I've found. Don't know how much help it'll be...

Sometimes I am tempted to use the MID sizing, but because of the slight resolution issue I try not to.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Yea, i know exactly what you mean about the "sweet spot" I noticed the best pattern to use for checking with this is the 970's built in patterns in "PATN" The one with the grey lines on the black background, looks more like an overscan test pattern but works great for this. I noticed whenever changing something in mid vertically some of the lines began to dim, like it's throwing the scan lines out of whack. This never happens when adjusting the VPOS, SCRL settings. But when i got all the mid settings on default all the grey lines are evenly bright!



So it really all depends on how these sets come from the factory right? cause like i said, i'm at 4% overscan right now on HD TV viewing, but that was unacceptable for video game playing. So what i did was change the settings on my HD box to only display 1080i when watching TV for HD, BUT i have my xbox 360 set to use 720p, since this set just converts to 1080i anyways, and i tweaked those mid settings to around 2-2.5 overscan. This way i was able to do whatever with the 720p setting overscan wise, but able to keep my TV viewing perfect, be it at 4% overscan, but with no picture quality issues. I mean, can't notice any picture degradation while playing games, and i don't watch movies on my 360. The 4% was too much for gaming! I don't think game developers take into account things like that when programming games.


Thanks for taking the time and explaining everything to me man! Very helpful! I'm probably going to keep my mid settings at default, since you say you usually get around 3-4%, and im at 4% right now, probably not worth it to change the mids and degrade the picture for an extra percent of underscan! I still need to fix some geometry issues i been putting off that i'm going to tackle tonight. LOL i keep putting it off cause it's so time consuming. But now that i know more about those mid settings i can finally set everything without having to worry about changing things again.. well until next week or i decide to tweak something else! Thanks again and take care Chad!


----------



## amazin

Could someone post the default Mid 2 settings for 720p and 1080i? I basically have overscan eliminated but I want to go back to the original settings and compare picture quality. I always write down the settings I change but I bought the 970 used and the Mid 2 settings had already been fiddled with so I do not know what the default settings were.


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amazin* /forum/post/14327025
> 
> 
> Could someone post the default Mid 2 settings for 720p and 1080i? I basically have overscan eliminated but I want to go back to the original settings and compare picture quality. I always write down the settings I change but I bought the 970 used and the Mid 2 settings had already been fiddled with so I do not know what the default settings were.



Yea, i'll help you out. Sorry it took so long for me or anyone else to reply, i wasn't around a PC the past few days. But i just need to know what you need the defaults for? The mid2's have different settings for every input you use. PM me what you need. All of them for every input? or do you just use HDMI, component?


----------



## amazin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/14339014
> 
> 
> Yea, i'll help you out. Sorry it took so long for me or anyone else to reply, i wasn't around a PC the past few days. But i just need to know what you need the defaults for? The mid2's have different settings for every input you use. PM me what you need. All of them for every input? or do you just use HDMI, component?



I sent you a PM. I need the Mid 2 defaults for the component and hdmi inputs for both 720p and 1080i resolutions if you have them. Again, thanks for all your help.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Let me know how it goes Amazin, and other other questions PM me, or leave any on here. Back to my one of many problems though, The color blobs. I still can't get rid of the color blobs on my set! It's starting to make every white scene look dirty, instead of crisp. I don't notice anything changing when i tweak with the Landing settings.


Even though i didn't think unplugging the set would do anything i did that, moved my speakers away,moved some components. STILL there and going nowhere fast. If landing isn't doing anything does that mean it's something inside that can't be fixed in service menu? I posted a pic on here and know what has to be donn when tweaking the landing settings, like turning off corners first, etc, well i don't remember off hand but i wrote it down with my 500 pages of other TV notes and will find it later tonight. I'm going to give the landing settings one more go, just wondering which of the settings would i have to change to rid my set of the blobs? I will find the pic i posted of it in a second and edit this post so it shows it. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## amazin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/14344307
> 
> 
> Let me know how it goes Amazin, and other other questions PM me, or leave any on here. Back to my one of many problems though, The color blobs. I still can't get rid of the color blobs on my set! It's starting to make every white scene look dirty, instead of crisp. I don't notice anything changing when i tweak with the Landing settings.
> 
> 
> Even though i didn't think unplugging the set would do anything i did that, moved my speakers away,moved some components. STILL there and going nowhere fast. If landing isn't doing anything does that mean it's something inside that can't be fixed in service menu? I posted a pic on here and know what has to be donn when tweaking the landing settings, like turning off corners first, etc, well i don't remember off hand but i wrote it down with my 500 pages of other TV notes and will find it later tonight. I'm going to give the landing settings one more go, just wondering which of the settings would i have to change to rid my set of the blobs? I will find the pic i posted of it in a second and edit this post so it shows it. Any help would be appreciated



I had this problem with my 34XBR960 and using the landing settings cleared the problem so i would actually say it is something outside of the set causing some sort of interference but I am certainly no expert so I cannot be sure and also believe it or not i had a tech tell me to plug the set directly into the wall which also fixed the problem. I received your email and will resume tweaking sometime tonight maybe...about the BLK setting there is 0 for off, 1 for low, 2 for medium, and 3 for high...I use SBRT 25, UBOF 1, and BLK 1 and see no black crush while preserving inky blacks. The BLK setting is resolution dependent. One way to see a difference is using the XBOX 360 dashboard and go through the settings from 0-3...you will definately see black crush on anything above a setting of 1.


----------



## ClayPigeon

I'm kinda worried about doing that though, the whole plug the set directly into the wall. Granted, no lightning strikes ever directly hit my house/power lines, but i do get power surges ever now and then, especially when my AC or dehumidifier kicks in, the lights dim. I wouldn't feel safe, unless this TV has some preventative surge suppressor tech built in ? maybe i should plug in in the wall for a few days and see see if it clears up on it's own after the degusser runs a few times after a couple of on/off cycles. I know for a fact now it's now my speakers though. I recently replaced my wall ac outlet too, BTW, i have the set plugged into Pure AV line conditioner, surge protector.


----------



## otk

where do you guys keep color temp ?


i find "cool" to be the best for me


----------



## ClayPigeon

Warm. Calibrators themselves have said it's the closest setting to 6500k, i don't go by what looks "good" i go by what is right lol. That may sound stupid, but it's done for a reason. There have been a few times though when i have adjusted picture modes while viewing and thought 'damn this looks better than what i have it at, cause you get used to whatever setting you are using for a long enough amount of time, so switching while watching would make you think 'damn this looks so much better!' like with the cool setting noticed the "added blue" makes everything look more vibrant, but i always go back to warm. But keep it at whatever you like and looks best for you. I'm a sheep!


----------



## ClayPigeon

Those are the settings i never fret over though, that and picture mode. I just keep always set them to warm and pro. It's the geometry problems and color blobs that i'm trying to tackle, i keep trying to reach video Nirvana, but know it's not possible, but i keep trying!


----------



## amazin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/14345906
> 
> 
> I'm kinda worried about doing that though, the whole plug the set directly into the wall. Granted, no lightning strikes ever directly hit my house/power lines, but i do get power surges ever now and then, especially when my AC or dehumidifier kicks in, the lights dim. I wouldn't feel safe, unless this TV has some preventative surge suppressor tech built in ? maybe i should plug in in the wall for a few days and see see if it clears up on it's own after the degusser runs a few times after a couple of on/off cycles. I know for a fact now it's now my speakers though. I recently replaced my wall ac outlet too, BTW, i have the set plugged into Pure AV line conditioner, surge protector.



Yeah i understand the worries of plugging directly into the wall which is why I have my 970 plugged into a Monster surge protector but the 960 i have directly into the wall or I run into the discoloration problems...with the landing settings plus plugging directly into the into the wall these problems go away. On a side note I use UBOF set at 2 instead of 1 which i said earlier. Also if you are still messing with the overscan issues i have found something interesting...if you use the built in crosshatch pattern in the PATN setting the Mid 2 Settings are different when not using the pattern at 1080i and i would assume this is the same for 720p. What I am saying is my Mid 2 settings change when I activate the crosshatch pattern with PATN setting in the service menu and then they return to what they were when I deactivate it. So I decided to use a pattern that I had on a usb drive and connected it to the XBOX 360 and came up with a perfect 2.5% overscan around the entire image in 1080i. The only setting I changed from the deafaults in the Mid 2 section was the DHVS to center the image vertically. I see no image degradation when centering the image so I am going to leave it. I get perfect circular shapes with the overscan at 2.5 % so I think I am done tweaking and will start doing more enjoying now.







I changed some other geometry settings slightly, at this point I am happy with all inputs and picture quality and geometry including overscan. Thanks for the help and if you are still having trouble I could go through and record my settings if you are interested but with every set being different they may or may not be helpful.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Yea, i never use the PATN patterns to actually tweak the picture though, i use my avia calibration disc. I just used the PATN patterns to see what was gong on with the image when messing with the mid 2 settings. What do you mean about the PATN pattens being different though? you have to keep scrolling to get to the res you want to tweak, is that what you mean? Each res has different mid settings. The mid settings and other service menu settings are different when using the TV's built in pattern generator, so it may look right on the TV, but once you use a dvd player or video game you would have different settings. Sorry if i'm not making sense, i'm confusing myself at this point lol.


I think i have UBOF set to 2 as well, with HD viewing, but have it at 0 with standard def.


----------



## amazin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/14346280
> 
> 
> Yea, i never use the PATN patterns to actually tweak the picture though, i use my avia calibration disc. I just used the PATN patterns to see what was gong on with the image when messing with the mid 2 settings. What do you mean about the PATN pattens being different though? you have to keep scrolling to get to the res you want to tweak, is that what you mean? Each res has different mid settings. The mid settings and other service menu settings are different when using the TV's built in pattern generator, so it may look right on the TV, but once you use a dvd player or video game you would have different settings. Sorry if i'm not making sense, i'm confusing myself at this point lol.
> 
> 
> I think i have UBOF set to 2 as well, with HD viewing, but have it at 0 with standard def.



Lets say you are feeding the tv a 1080i signal and you enter the service menu and you go to the Mid 2 settings...the values that these settings are currently at will change once you enter 1 for the PATN setting to get to the crosshatch pattern...with the crosshatch pattern up on screen go back to the Mid 2 settings and they will be something else and when you exit the PATN setting by changing it to 0 and go back to the Mid 2 settings these values will be the same before entering the PATN setting. Long story short use your own test pattern...but also I believe you shouldn't make changes to some maybe all settings while using the PATN feature because I do not believe they will be accurate nor will they stick once you exit PATN. Very confusing.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Yea that happens cause no matter what res you are in once you go into PATN it starts out showing images in 480 i thinks. So you have to scroll to the other images until you get to the res you want. Is that what you mean?


----------



## ck100

Anything new going on with our TV?


----------



## ck100

I guess not.


----------



## Drako257

I have yet to see a flatscreen television that performs like the XBR970 (speaking in terms of picture quality alone). I would love to go flat to rid myself of dealing with my slight geometry/overscan issues, and the massive size, but until I see some great improvements in picture quality, and a price tag under $1000, I wont be replacing my 970. I've heard some of the new plasmas are starting to look better. Maybe LaserVue will live up to the hype. What will be your next TV purchase?


----------



## ck100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Drako257* /forum/post/14475492
> 
> 
> I have yet to see a flatscreen television that performs like the XBR970 (speaking in terms of picture quality alone). I would love to go flat to rid myself of dealing with my slight geometry/overscan issues, and the massive size, but until I see some great improvements in picture quality, and a price tag under $1000, I wont be replacing my 970. I've heard some of the new plasmas are starting to look better. Maybe LaserVue will live up to the hype. What will be your next TV purchase?



If I get another TV it will certainly be an LCD or Plasma. More likely it will be LCD since it's cheaper. I probably won't have this 970 TV forever. I know when I move and get my own place I will not take this TV with me. The reasons being it will be a ***** to haul and I don't want to blow money on getting a stand just to support the weight. I'd rather just buy a new one and save myself the aggrivation. Besides, even thought his TV and its technology are still good, the CRT is now obsolete. So even if my TV, god forbid, broke down I'm S.O.L in terms of repair. And I'm sure as hell not going to try to haul it somewhere to get it fixed. It's better to save up some money and get a decent LCD to hold me over. Also, LCD's and Plasma's are gradually becoming cheaper. So even when I do get my own place the TV's should be cheap enough that I can get a good model at a decent price. Even if I don't get my own place I can still save up for a good model some day and replace the TV. When that happens, I'll either have to haul this TV somewhere for storage or dismantle it. I'm sure as hell not going to move it around to different places.


A part of me regrets getting the TV because of the size, weight, and how CRT's are pretty much obsolete now. A part of me doesn't regret getting the TV since it has good picture quality sound despite geometry issues. When I first got this TV I knew there were pros and cons so I live with my decision. I've had my TV for about 1.5 years and it's still in good shape despite the geometry problems. In terms of those I've done what I've could with the service menu to get the geometry as correct as possible. I also regulary keep it free of dust and take care of it.


I'm sure down the line I'll buckle down and finally get an LCD or Plasma, but I'm not in any hurry. I'd rather wait a while and let the prices gradually go down. When I do finally decide to replace this TV I can get a great model and enjoy it. But in the meantime, I'm glad my TV works and I hope it can last. So far it has served me well and I hope it can continue to do so. I take care of it so it should take care of me.


----------



## samijubal

The only LCDs cheaper than plasmas are the generic brands. Name brand LCDs are more than name brand plasmas the same size.


----------



## SurfingMatt27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Drako257* /forum/post/14475492
> 
> 
> I have yet to see a flatscreen television that performs like the XBR970 (speaking in terms of picture quality alone). I would love to go flat to rid myself of dealing with my slight geometry/overscan issues, and the massive size, but until I see some great improvements in picture quality, and a price tag under $1000, I wont be replacing my 970. I've heard some of the new plasmas are starting to look better. Maybe LaserVue will live up to the hype. What will be your next TV purchase?



i know exactly what you mean, CRT still has the best overall PQ Bar none..and is perfect for gaming, LCD just isn't good with motion, and the reason why i game on a CRT. i look foward to laser vue tv's though, and hope it lives up to it's promises.


But for now my CRT SONY will do. it's about 4 1/2 years old now and hopefully lasts for a long time, i love this tv!


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Drako257* /forum/post/14475492
> 
> 
> I have yet to see a flatscreen television that performs like the XBR970 (speaking in terms of picture quality alone). I would love to go flat to rid myself of dealing with my slight geometry/overscan issues, and the massive size, but until I see some great improvements in picture quality, and a price tag under $1000, I wont be replacing my 970. I've heard some of the new plasmas are starting to look better. Maybe LaserVue will live up to the hype. What will be your next TV purchase?



Panasonic makes a couple of sub $1000 32" LCDs with great picture quality. I gave the $700 model to my mom for Christmas last year, and it was a pleasant surprise. I also own an XBR970, and would rate it even overall with the LCD. Better black level on the CRT, but better overall contrast and perfect geometry on the LCD.


----------



## ClayPigeon

LaserVue?!??! What in the world is that? I never even heard of it, i'm out of the loop! I need to do a google an see whats up. Damn, by the time i get a new TV there is going to be like 20 different technologies to choose from.


On a side note i got kind of worried, i just turned my 970 on and it seemed like it took longer for the set to start up and the red lights were blinking more times. I don't know though.


----------



## Garrett Adams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SurfingMatt27* /forum/post/14487197
> 
> 
> But for now my CRT SONY will do. it's about 4 1/2 years old now and hopefully lasts for a long time, i love this TV!



Amen. My six year old KD-34XBR2 still looks great.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/14488204
> 
> 
> LaserVue?!??! What in the world is that? I never even heard of it, i'm out of the loop! I need to do a google an see whats up. Damn, by the time i get a new TV there is going to be like 20 different technologies to choose from.
> 
> 
> On a side note i got kind of worried, i just turned my 970 on and it seemed like it took longer for the set to start up and the red lights were blinking more times. I don't know though.



It should be ten blinks to picture, at least that's what mine always is.


----------



## madblazer

on my 970 when ever im watching tv just regular cable no box or anything, the picture will get a like greenish pulse through the picture. its hard to explain but the picture will turn slighty green for just a second just long enough to distort the picture then will do this every couple minutes or so. then i might not notice it for awhile. i thought it was the actual cable i would move it around then it would stop then come back. the ps3 has a very good picture and no problems when its playing through hdmi. the tv is 1 year old i got one of the last ones i think. and through component is good too. but could this be the tv itself or my cable service, i still have the tv under in house warrenty for another 11 months. any help is appreciated.


----------



## WaveBoy

*Mitsubishi LaserVue*

I know it's not CRT related, but this technology might be the closest(or even the same) to CRT.











LaserVue > Plasma > LCD


If the Claims are true.


But already, it's been proven that LaserVue has the advantage in color based on pictures, videos, information and most importantly opinions from people who have seen it face to face for themselves. The LaserVue reps claim that Plasmas and LCDs only show 40% of Color based on what the eye can see, when LaserVue shows 80%....I mean really, all I want is for the color to be as good as a high end CRT and I'll be happy. And LaserVue will obviously hit that mark.











As for Black levels, IGN's Gear editor stated that they "looked black enough" and as for response time, don't know yet. But it is based on DLP technology, and arent DLPS fantastic when it comes to motion? Anyways, as it stands....The Color and Black levels will be most likely be *CRT PQ*, but the question is, will the motion?Besides that, they're environmentally friendly and consume half less power than an LCD and are Brighter than a DLP. And they'll offer a 'Smooth 120-hz' Mode, as well as a 3D Mode and support xv Color(whatever that is)


Also, the downside(for some) besides the fact that they're not flat panel(_I could care less_, because they're still only 10 inches deep) is that they only plan on releasing a 65" and 73" this year....I for for one, would love one at 46" and if I had to, i'd go 50"


Anyways, the awesome news is that 'this' September(as in NOW, this month) Mitsubishi will be releasing the 65"

What can I say, I'm super stoked, i can't wait to see if it lives up to the hype and not to mention CNETs review.

Ah, and Here's an Article and a Couple of LaserVue Videos, enjoy









*LaserVue Article* > http://gear.ign.com/articles/884/884742p1.html 
*LaserVue Logo Video* > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdE_gJhDBO8 
*LaserVue Footage with Rep* > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRDBV...eature=related 


And if rumers are true about LaserVue, i wont even think twice about buying a Plasma or an LCD(especially).


----------



## otk

and they will cost 1 million dollars for the first 20 years


----------



## WaveBoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/14565172
> 
> 
> and they will cost 1 million dollars for the first 20 years



Probably.

And it was obvious BS when Mitsubishi revealed(way back) that Laser HDTVS would cost half the price of a typical display. But now they say they will cost as much as any other high end Plasma or LCD.


----------



## ck100

How long do you guys plan on keeping your Sony 970 TV's?


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ck100* /forum/post/14567085
> 
> 
> How long do you guys plan on keeping your Sony 970 TV's?



till they come out with something better


----------



## otk

i forgot to add, for the same price i paid for the 970


and only if it's a lot better and only if my 970 is dead and out of warranty


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ck100* /forum/post/14567085
> 
> 
> How long do you guys plan on keeping your Sony 970 TV's?



Until it breaks. It's too heavy to move around for no good reason.


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ck100* /forum/post/14567085
> 
> 
> How long do you guys plan on keeping your Sony 970 TV's?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/14569571
> 
> 
> Until it breaks. It's too heavy to move around for no good reason.



Forever, or until it no longer works







. Which ever comes first







!


----------



## ck100

How did you guys get the TV in your house? I know you didn't move it alone.


----------



## Kruzifixxion

I bought a plasma and im happy with it ,but im still in love with my 970 for some reason pq,I guess i'll keep it till i get a bigger place it's currently in my garage







unused.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ck100* /forum/post/14574630
> 
> 
> How did you guys get the TV in your house? I know you didn't move it alone.



circuit city delivered it for free


brought it into the home. took it out of the box. placed it on the stand


even took my old tv off the stand which was a big heavy CRT


turned it on. made sure everything was ok


i gave them a nice tip


----------



## SurfingMatt27

I've gotten 5 good years of use out of my sony, and hope to get another 5 years worth. i love this tv!










So yes i'm keeping it untill it dies, actually i might get it repaired if it comes to that and only something else fails besides the tube, i'd have no probelm paying a repairman to replace a part. Tube CRT is still more reliable IMO compared to LCD.


I'd love to upgrade but don't feel the need since the sony is pretty much perfect for my needs.


----------



## otk

i wonder how long parts will be around for it


----------



## ck100

I'm sure parts for the TV still exist, but you'll have to look carefully for them.


----------



## tensux

i have had my 970 for almost a year now and i still love it, i especially love it when i have buddies over to watch football, who have their own HD sets and comment on how great my picture is


----------



## Kruzifixxion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tensux* /forum/post/14674061
> 
> 
> i have had my 970 for almost a year now and i still love it, i especially love it when i have buddies over to watch football, who have their own HD sets and comment on how great my picture is



I agree i've had some compliments like that too.I also had it almost a year now.I now own a Panasonic Plasma looks great,but i keep going back to my Sony for picture quality it beats the plasy for me


----------



## Kruzifixxion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SurfingMatt27* /forum/post/14601638
> 
> 
> I've gotten 5 good years of use out of my sony, and hope to get another 5 years worth. i love this tv!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yes i'm keeping it untill it dies, actually i might get it repaired if it comes to that and only something else fails besides the tube, i'd have no probelm paying a repairman to replace a part. Tube CRT is still more reliable IMO compared to LCD.
> 
> 
> I'd love to upgrade but don't feel the need since the sony is pretty much perfect for my needs.



Do you have the 970? or an older Model?


----------



## wrwine3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ck100* /forum/post/14574630
> 
> 
> How did you guys get the TV in your house? I know you didn't move it alone.



I bought it from an out of town Circuit City. It barely fit into the Jeep Cherokee (in the box) that I borrowed to bring it home. My 18 year old weightlifting nephew had one end and I and my father in-law had the other end. We still managed to scratch the stand that I specifically bought for it because my nephew sat it down too quickly. He is all muscle, no brain...


I intend to use it as long as I can. The almost six bills I paid for it was the most expensive "luxury" item I have purchased. The WAF isn't going to happen until it dies.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wrwine3* /forum/post/14690040
> 
> 
> ...I intend to use it as long as I can. The almost six bills I paid for it was the most expensive "luxury" item I have purchased. The WAF isn't going to happen until it dies.



You paid almost $100K for a Sony Tube?


----------



## SurfingMatt27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kruzifixxion* /forum/post/14676906
> 
> 
> Do you have the 970? or an older Model?



i have the older model the 34HS420, great tv!


----------



## Kruzifixxion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SurfingMatt27* /forum/post/14693932
> 
> 
> i have the older model the 34HS420, great tv!



is there a diference between your set and the 970?


PSN : Kruzifixxion666


----------



## SurfingMatt27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kruzifixxion* /forum/post/14696838
> 
> 
> is there a diference between your set and the 970?
> 
> 
> PSN : Kruzifixxion666



it's pretty much the same tv but the menus are different and the XBR970 uses a digital tuner which my tv lacks. besides some cosmetic differences, they are both the same tv.


----------



## Kruzifixxion

oh ok cool.I was playing ps3 on my 970 yesterday and noticed that the clear edge enhancedment improves the picture by adding extra sharpness,but doesnt it add false information? I used to have it on high,but then turned it off and the letters on the tv look full not too skinny.What setting do any of you keep your clear edge enhancements?


----------



## SurfingMatt27

i keep mine off for games and movies, i find it adds too many issues with it on.


----------



## Kruzifixxion

Nice Surfingmatt yeah i kept it off and noticed it did look better to me,I still love this tv over my new Panny plazy Lol .


----------



## Kruzifixxion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SurfingMatt27* /forum/post/14716552
> 
> 
> i keep mine off for games and movies, i find it adds too many issues with it on.



Issuise like more noise and picture,skinny text?


----------



## ck100

*bump*


----------



## SurfingMatt27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kruzifixxion* /forum/post/14717152
> 
> 
> Issuise like more noise and picture,skinny text?



yup! pretty much..


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ck100* /forum/post/14759090
> 
> 
> *bump*



Is this a sign the thread is falling off







?


hyghwayman


P.S. My xbr970 is pumping out a great picture.


----------



## ck100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyghwayman* /forum/post/14761333
> 
> 
> Is this a sign the thread is falling off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> hyghwayman
> 
> 
> P.S. My xbr970 is pumping out a great picture.



I think the TV puts out a very good picture overall. Sony does make pretty good TV's for picture and sound.


----------



## SurfingMatt27

they do make good tv's but i find the premium prices not worth it sometimes.


----------



## wrwine3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/14692202
> 
> 
> You paid almost $100K for a Sony Tube?



My bills only have two zeros on them.










Well, mostly they only have one zero on them but with 12 months same as cash, they looked like they had two zeros on them...


----------



## Kruzifixxion

Meh i had it Lol I like my new Plasma for it's size 42 inch but the black's arent there! ahhhhh! and it doesnt give me a 3d image like my old 970.My wife thinks im crazy she says she doesnt see the diference,meh im going back to my 970


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kruzifixxion* /forum/post/14856815
> 
> 
> Meh i had it Lol I like my new Plasma for it's size 42 inch but the black's arent there! ahhhhh! and it doesnt give me a 3d image like my old 970.My wife thinks im crazy she says she doesnt see the diference,meh im going back to my 970



which plasma did you have ?


----------



## Kruzifixxion

I have a Panasonic plasma viera 1024x768 it looks good but i just cant seem to watch tv on it or blu rays,im used to the 3d image and deeper blacks the 970 gives me.34 inch is small compared to 42,but the pq the 970 has beats it.Who said Plasma do not have motion blur?

How come i see blurness when i browse the internet? To me it's a big turn off.Crt is the best!


----------



## TomGreen321

Every tv has some kind of blurring. Although CRT is the most natural since it occurs with bright lights/colours on a darker background, which happens in real life if you swing a flashlight or something in the dark.


----------



## samijubal

I wouldn't think of going back to those convergence problems of CRT from my 50" plasma. Granted the blacks aren't quite as good but I can just settle in and watch TV now without those convergence problems driving me crazy. Half the time I watched the Sony that's all I could see. Add the geometry problems on to that and you can have the CRTs.


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/14866818
> 
> 
> I wouldn't think of going back to those convergence problems of CRT from my 50" plasma. Granted the blacks aren't quite as good but I can just settle in and watch TV now without those convergence problems driving me crazy. Half the time I watched the Sony that's all I could see. Add the geometry problems on to that and you can have the CRTs.




I know what you mean about the geometry/convergence problems. It's the left side( when viewing from my point of view) of this set man! i don't know what the problem is, but thats where all my problems are. I hate when watching football and on top is the score ticker and i notice it slant down towards the top left. i always notice that, along with the red convergence errors on the bottom left. Thats the only two problems i can't fix on this set, and it annoys me that i can't.


I finally fixed my scroll problem with news tickers on the bottom panning across. Once it got to a certain point of the screen it would look all wobbly/distorted. I went and checked my linearity and made sure all my line were same distance apart by measuring them. They all were! but i still had distortion. I figured best thing would be to fix it by eye, so i put on CNN and raised SLIN in the service menu and got it fixed







if any of you guys is also having that problem you should do the same .


----------



## ck100

Anything new going on?


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ck100* /forum/post/14947623
> 
> 
> Anything new going on?




Still loving my XBR970.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyghwayman* /forum/post/14956911
> 
> 
> Still loving my XBR970.



Same here, warts and all I still love it 95% of the time. I believe that even now, a year and a half after purchase, I can't get a 32"+ TV with better PQ for $500.


----------



## ck100

Any of you have a Blu-Ray player? Just curious as to how good Blu-Ray would look on this TV.


----------



## studio3d

Wondering if I need to get a Blu-Ray player that specifically offers 1080i output, or would any player work via HDMI?


thanks


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ck100* /forum/post/14958408
> 
> 
> Any of you have a Blu-Ray player? Just curious as to how good Blu-Ray would look on this TV.



No BR player here, I have streamed HD movies via Xbox360 marketplace and they look stunning.


----------



## ck100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *studio3d* /forum/post/14963776
> 
> 
> Wondering if I need to get a Blu-Ray player that specifically offers 1080i output, or would any player work via HDMI?
> 
> 
> thanks



I think any player would work via HDMI. I have a 1080p upconvert DVD player and it downgrades to 1080i for this TV.


----------



## Drako257

I have a PS3 and can confirm that Blu-Ray looks stunning on the 970. Flat panels are getting close, but they still dont provide the richness of detail that I get with my 970 (mostly due to black level). Let me know when theres a flat panel that can compare in PQ with my 970 that costs less than 1000 bucks and I'll be interested. Until then, I'll whole heartedly defend my 200lb baby.


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/14898741
> 
> 
> along with the red convergence errors on the bottom left.



That red on the bottom left can't be fixed and was what used to drive me nuts. I went through 3 of these TVs, they all had that problem. I tried playing around with the yoke after the service guy left my TV messed up, the only way to get rid of the red problem is to throw everything else way off.


----------



## wrwine3

I've got a Toshiba A30 HD-DVD player connected to mine. To me, it looks better if I output 720p rather than 1081i when viewing HD-DVD's. It is noticeably sharper at 720p.


Iron-Man on regular DVD looked pretty good as well. I won't be buying Blu-ray until the price of the content comes down.


----------



## GhaSper_-

I'm having a problem with my Sony Trinitron 970. Where you can change the "screen mode" from wide zoom, vert.expand, ext. On normal analog channels it lets me change it to normal and wide zoom but on the standard definiton channles it disallowes me from picking either. The reason why I care about this is because when the screen has the black bars on the side or whatever that isnt in hd and even some hd channels, well they stretch out a little more then they should and it would be nice to change it to normal to hopefully fix the problem. Also one more thing, it won't let me use 'vertical center" or "vertical size" eveerrr. How can I make it available?


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GhaSper_-* /forum/post/15008026
> 
> 
> I'm having a problem with my Sony Trinitron 970. Where you can change the "screen mode" from wide zoom, vert.expand, ext. On normal analog channels it lets me change it to normal and wide zoom but on the standard definiton channles it disallowes me from picking either. The reason why I care about this is because when the screen has the black bars on the side or whatever that isnt in hd and even some hd channels, well they stretch out a little more then they should and it would be nice to change it to normal to hopefully fix the problem. Also one more thing, it won't let me use 'vertical center" or "vertical size" eveerrr. How can I make it available?



What about pressing the "Screen" button on the remote?


If you feel the aspect ratio is disproportionately stretched, you may have to go into the service menu and do some geometrical adjustments. It's not the easiest thing to do right, though.


----------



## samijubal

It's been awhile since I had this TV. I think you need to take the screen setting off auto in the menus.


----------



## Valek189

Hey Everyone! This is my first post on the website. Although, I have viewed many of your posts and been humbled by your knowledge. My question is, I have a friend who owns this TV and recently has been experiencing the display becoming blurry and automatically zooming in. As this begins to happen, if he stomps on the floor the picture will "bounce" almost like a loose connection. The only way to get resolve the issue is to turn the TV off for at least five minutes. The only problem is that you only get a period performance equal to the turn off time. I.E. If it's off for five minutes, it will work for five minutes when you turn it back on. We've verified the problem is with the TV, not the cable. Any suggestions on what the problem could be? Anyone else experience this?


----------



## robjv1

Are you using a cable box that's upconverting all of your channels to 1080i ? Most Comcast Motorolla boxes do this. You can't use "Wide Zoom" in this mode. I don't know why the other modes wouldn't be selectable though, any ideas?


----------



## ClayPigeon

Well if he has to stomp on the floor and that fixes the problem, then my guess is something is definitely loose inside the set. Maybe the yoke? I'm not really good with the insides of TV sets though, so maybe someone else would know better.


----------



## ClayPigeon

I also went back ( yet again) and tweaked with the mid2 settings cause for soem reason some of my new Hd channels i got were cut off pretty bad, even with overscan at 5%. All my other channels were fine. Mostly with like national geographic HD and discovery.


what i do though is keep 1080i at the defaults so if i ever want to go back i just set the box to 1080i. I tweak the 720p settings for gaming and now TV, since i really don't think it matters as it's all scaled to 1080i anyways, and i don't notice any difference with the scaling.


I also went back to and set my contrast to 30 since getting a new backlight.


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samijubal* /forum/post/14970265
> 
> 
> That red on the bottom left can't be fixed and was what used to drive me nuts. I went through 3 of these TVs, they all had that problem. I tried playing around with the yoke after the service guy left my TV messed up, the only way to get rid of the red problem is to throw everything else way off.




You know what i wanted to try? moving the set to face a different direction to see how that affects these convergence errors. I wonder if placement cause of the earths magnetic pull affects which direction the set is facing. Then again i don't want to try it for fear of the set falling, plus i have my speakers set a certain distance, measured from my walls and from the set itsel,f and thats always a pain to set that back up.


----------



## samijubal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/15044529
> 
> 
> You know what i wanted to try? moving the set to face a different direction to see how that affects these convergence errors. I wonder if placement cause of the earths magnetic pull affects which direction the set is facing. Then again i don't want to try it for fear of the set falling, plus i have my speakers set a certain distance, measured from my walls and from the set itsel,f and thats always a pain to set that back up.



I had the set facing north/south and east/west both, I didn't see any difference either way. There's no such thing as a CRT with perfect convergence, that's just the sacrifice that has to be made if you want a CRT. It took me 3 TVs to even get one watchable. The first TV had the left side curve in over an inch and the right side fine, the second had green lines at the edge of blacks so bad it was worse than the geometry problem of the first, the third still had the green lines but not near as bad as the second. The TV did have great PQ but it just wasn't worth all the CRT drawbacks. I was constantly in the SM, something I've never done on either of my plasmas, no need to.


----------



## RM23J8G

I'm having a problem with the HDMI input on my 970. I just got Verizon FIOS and everything worked perfectly for a couple of weeks. Now, I get a couple of seconds of video via HDMI from the Verizon box, and then the video goes away, but I still have audio.

All the other inputs on the 970 are working fine.

I know it's the 970, because, temporarily, I have a 960 and another Verizon box set up right next to the 970, and switching the HDMI cable from one box to the other and one set to the other narrows it down to the HDMI input on the 970 as being the problem.

Anyone ever see anything like this??

thanks for any leads....


----------



## ck100

Anything new going on with our Sony TV's?


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ck100* /forum/post/15097378
> 
> 
> Anything new going on with our Sony TV's?



You're reminding me of Leslie Nielsen in Airplane.


Every ten minutes: "I just want to tell you both good luck, we're all counting on you."


----------



## ck100

Well it's not like they're are any other internet threads out there on this TV.


----------



## ck100

What kind of setup do you guys have with your TV? Playstation 3? Blu-Ray/DVD? XBox 360? Wii? Surround Sound System?


----------



## ck100

OK I guess none of you have anything connected to it.


----------



## grubadub

i have an oppo 970. it works real nice. i've had my tv two years now. still going strong and loving it as much as ever. watching the vikings/bears right now










i'm waiting to see what the new oppo blu-ray player looks like. i can see myself getting one of those in the next year.


----------



## work4mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ck100* /forum/post/15149755
> 
> 
> What kind of setup do you guys have with your TV? Playstation 3? Blu-Ray/DVD? XBox 360? Wii? Surround Sound System?



Ok, I am a proud owner of an XBR970 from someone who upgraded to a Kuro.


I will be getting a Samsung BD-P2500 next week, and will be doing some viewing comparisons with streaming media (non-HD and hopefully HD) via laptop and the standalone player(Netflix stream capable).


I do have some questions about the XBR970, if anyone can help out. Well, there are a 100 pages of this threaded discussion to read, but I am hopeful someone will help while I try and read some of the 100's of pages.


Questions:

1) What is the max resolution output via component video by this HDTV?


2) Is there a thread that describes typical picture settings for this HDTV?


3) Is there a step-by-step guide to do a self calibration via the service port?


4) Can someone help send me a Service Manual for this? The reference link in Page 68(?) or close to it is a a dead link. I tried to click it and it doesn't get me to the Service Manuals.


5) Are there any reference/useful weblinks or AVS thread links that I should keep handy? 100pages is way too much to sift through for some "sticky" pages that I need to keep close.


6) I know someone posted a link to an extended warranty website, but in my case, since I am a second owner, can I still get an extended warranty from somewhere?


Many thanks!


----------



## ck100

Well to answer question #1, I believe this TV goes up to 1080i with component.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *work4mike* /forum/post/15194388
> 
> 
> Ok, I am a proud owner of an XBR970 from someone who upgraded to a Kuro.
> 
> 
> I will be getting a Samsung BD-P2500 next week, and will be doing some viewing comparisons with streaming media (non-HD and hopefully HD) via laptop and the standalone player(Netflix stream capable).
> 
> 
> I do have some questions about the XBR970, if anyone can help out. Well, there are a 100 pages of this threaded discussion to read, but I am hopeful someone will help while I try and read some of the 100's of pages.
> 
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 1) What is the max resolution output via component video by this HDTV?
> 
> 
> 2) Is there a thread that describes typical picture settings for this HDTV?
> 
> 
> 3) Is there a step-by-step guide to do a self calibration via the service port?
> 
> 
> 4) Can someone help send me a Service Manual for this? The reference link in Page 68(?) or close to it is a a dead link. I tried to click it and it doesn't get me to the Service Manuals.
> 
> 
> 5) Are there any reference/useful weblinks or AVS thread links that I should keep handy? 100pages is way too much to sift through for some "sticky" pages that I need to keep close.
> 
> 
> 6) I know someone posted a link to an extended warranty website, but in my case, since I am a second owner, can I still get an extended warranty from somewhere?
> 
> 
> Many thanks!


----------



## work4mike

Thanks ck100. If 1080i is available via component video, it would now depend if I have a DVD player that can output 1080i on component video correct? Is it true that not many DVD players have this as a feature since HDMI is now widely the standard?


----------



## discvader




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ck100* /forum/post/15183386
> 
> 
> OK I guess none of you have anything connected to it.



hahaha!










I've had mine for over a year now, and I still love it! Would like a bigger screen, but like others, not willing to give up on this magnifico PQ!!! Right now I have a Sony 350 Blu-Ray, Motorola HD DVR cable box, Onkyo 701 6 disc dvd changer for video stuff, all looks great... Audio stuff is a Onkyo 701 receiver, Parasound HCA 1200 power amp, PSB center & Towers, DCM surrounds & 12" Sub, and Advent Tower rear surrounds.



And I think Blu-Ray looks really good on this beast. Watched the 6 minute Dark Knight footage from the Begins Blu-ray disc, and was impressed! I also clap at spinning tires too...so.


----------



## Mr. Audio




> Quote:
> I do have some questions about the XBR970


 This is the link to the most exhausting list and explanation of adjustments of the Sony service mode for the 960 and 970 on this forum. There really is no step by step procedure in calibrating this TV. There are however adjustments that should be made before others. Some picture adjustments are global to where they effect every input and every resolution, and some adjustments that effect only one input type, and others that effect one resolution of one input type and screen mode. You have to treat the service mode with kid gloves because you can jack up your TV pretty badly if you don't. My advice is to write down the value of any setting you are about to change as a reference before you change it. One saving grace that you'll have is that none of the changes that you make will stick unless you save them. If you think you accidentally bumped something while sifting through the adjustments, turn the TV off and back on and the TV will be back as it was.


I wouldn't waste my time with an extended warranty. The 970 is just about worthless and no service department has enough knowledge to work on tube TVs anymore. Technicians hate them and the customers that have them. Trust me, I know. I had my TV serviced a few times BEFORE all tube TVs were out of production from authorized techs and none of them knew even half the adjustments I knew about. I gave up and learned how to adjust everything myself. I only paid 600 bucks for mine about a 1&1/2 years ago. If this thing dies out of warranty, bye bye Sony.


The max resolution is 1080i through component or HDMI. All DVD players require the use of the HDMI input for upconversion to 1080i. However game systems can use component to display up to 1080i.


----------



## ck100

I've been fortunate to find a copy of the service manual for this TV. Here is the link for it. It's a PDF file so be sure you have a program like Adobe Acrobat so you can read it.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PI5YQPUI


----------



## dtrudeau

I've had my XBR970 for about 18 months, and since I'm running out of inputs, I decided to get a HDMI cable for my HD cable box (Motorola DCH3200).


After I hooked everything up, and turned everything on, I got about 2-3 seconds of picture via the HDMI cable, and then a message with a pink background overlaid itself over the picture.


I didn't get a chance to write down the message, and I can't get it to come up anymore, but it said something about some sort of HDMI test had failed and that I should use my component cable. (The message specifically mentioned the Y, Pb, Pr inputs.)


I called Cox and asked about this message, and they had never heard of it. So I'm thinking the message came from the TV.


Anybody know what this message is and how to fix it?


I went through the cable box diagnostics with Cox, and now I can't get ANY picture via the HDMI (not even 2-3 seconds as before). They are willing to swap the box out, but at this point it could be:

-the cable box (which works fine on the component connection)

-the HDMI cable

-the XBR970


Unfortunately, I don't have any other HDMI devices around to help me troubleshoot whether it's the cable box, HDMI cable or TV.


Has anyone seen the message I described above? Any suggestions?


(I'm planning on bringing the cable to work to see if someone can test it out on their HDMI TV.)


----------



## work4mike

@ Mr Audio: Thanks for your guidance and the info for a new owner of the 970. I am just starting to learn more about this set.


The Sony codes link is excellent! It's bookmarked on my browser now.


----------



## Bob Coxner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dtrudeau* /forum/post/15221232
> 
> 
> I've had my XBR970 for about 18 months, and since I'm running out of inputs, I decided to get a HDMI cable for my HD cable box (Motorola DCH3200).
> 
> 
> After I hooked everything up, and turned everything on, I got about 2-3 seconds of picture via the HDMI cable, and then a message with a pink background overlaid itself over the picture.
> 
> 
> I didn't get a chance to write down the message, and I can't get it to come up anymore, but it said something about some sort of HDMI test had failed and that I should use my component cable. (The message specifically mentioned the Y, Pb, Pr inputs.)
> 
> 
> I called Cox and asked about this message, and they had never heard of it. So I'm thinking the message came from the TV.
> 
> 
> Anybody know what this message is and how to fix it?
> 
> 
> I went through the cable box diagnostics with Cox, and now I can't get ANY picture via the HDMI (not even 2-3 seconds as before). They are willing to swap the box out, but at this point it could be:
> 
> -the cable box (which works fine on the component connection)
> 
> -the HDMI cable
> 
> -the XBR970
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't have any other HDMI devices around to help me troubleshoot whether it's the cable box, HDMI cable or TV.
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen the message I described above? Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> (I'm planning on bringing the cable to work to see if someone can test it out on their HDMI TV.)



It sounds like an HDCP problem. Basically, the cable box and the tv have to handshake and agree on the DRM keys required for HDMI. If they don't agree then DRM protected content can't be transferred via HDMI and you get a black screen or an error message. I would guess a cable box problem since everyone I know can use HDMI with their KD-34x. There is no handshake required to transfer DRM protected content via component.


You can test in a couple of different ways. Here is how Rogers cable tells you to do it:


To determine if you have a cable problem or an HDCP handshake problem:


1. With power on standby for the SA8300HD [cable box], connect the HDMI cable and select the HDMI input at your TV


2. Power on the SA8300HD.


* If you have Video images your problem was caused by having the SA8300HD ON before the TV thus prohibiting a proper HDCP handshake. [In other words, turn the cable box off before making the HDMI connection and always turn the tv on first.]


* If you have no Video image, press Guide to see if your IPG comes across. If so, your HDMI cable is good but the HDCP is not completing the required handshake.


* If you have no image and cannot access any data from the SA8300HD, that is Guide, Settings, Diagnostic pages, then your cable is the problem. You need to change the HDMI cable or you must insert the HDMI connectors fully in the output/input ports.


HDCP: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDCP 


DRM: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_rights_management 


HDMI: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hdmi


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grubadub* /forum/post/15185132
> 
> 
> i have an oppo 970. it works real nice. i've had my tv two years now. still going strong and loving it as much as ever. watching the vikings/bears right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm waiting to see what the new oppo blu-ray player looks like. i can see myself getting one of those in the next year.



I also have a oppo 970 attached to my set via HDMI.


My latest set up=


xbox360 ( component inout)


scientific atlanta 4200 HD cable box ( i hate theses boxes with a passion,UGLIEST menus i have ever seen. but it's the only ones my cable company leases, they used to use sony set top boxes , but sony stopped repairing them and wanted a ton more money ( or something like that the cable guy explained to me) than Scientific atlanta.


also have a pioneer 5.1 receiver, and boston acoustic speakers with a SVS pb-10 sub, but thats not hooked up to my TV at all. I run the digital audio out from my cable box and xbox360 to the receiver


----------



## dtrudeau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Coxner* /forum/post/15223463
> 
> 
> It sounds like an HDCP problem. Basically, the cable box and the tv have to handshake and agree on the DRM keys required for HDMI. If they don't agree then DRM protected content can't be transferred via HDMI and you get a black screen or an error message. I would guess a cable box problem since everyone I know can use HDMI with their KD-34x. There is no handshake required to transfer DRM protected content via component.



Bob,


Thanks for the info. It's amazing what you find out when you actually try and implement a new technology. I had (erroneously) thought that HDMI was simply a way to get higher resolution and better audio all in one convenient cable (instead of 5 - a la component). I had no idea there was all this HDCP/DRM protection in there.


Good to know that the problem is (probably) not with the TV.


I still don't know what the problem is, but I hope to test the cable and cable box today.


Thanks again.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Something i been meaning to ask and wondering if anyone can help me. My HD cable box has 3 options to set the scan output. This is what it says in info on my cable box under picture format;


"This feature allows you to select how your Exoplorer settop displays HDTV content


Pass through and auto DVI- The incoming scanrate is outputted


Upconvert1 and Upconvert 2- upconverts the incoming scanrate to a supported scanrate on your televsion.


Now a while back the cable people told me to leave it on Pass-through. Thats what i want to keep it on, right? Is that the setting that uses the XBR970s TV built in scaler? Or would upconvert be the better option? whats weird is when i set the box to upconvert 2 it switchs to 720p on HD channels that are normally broadcast in 1080i.


----------



## Bob Coxner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/15233931
> 
> 
> Something i been meaning to ask and wondering if anyone can help me. My HD cable box has 3 options to set the scan output. This is what it says in info on my cable box under picture format;
> 
> 
> "This feature allows you to select how your Exoplorer settop displays HDTV content
> 
> 
> Pass through and auto DVI- The incoming scanrate is outputted
> 
> 
> Upconvert1 and Upconvert 2- upconverts the incoming scanrate to a supported scanrate on your televsion.
> 
> 
> Now a while back the cable people told me to leave it on Pass-through. Thats what i want to keep it on, right? Is that the setting that uses the XBR970s TV built in scaler? Or would upconvert be the better option? whats weird is when i set the box to upconvert 2 it switchs to 720p on HD channels that are normally broadcast in 1080i.



Pass through means the cable box passes the native resolution straight through to the tv, then the tv handles everything. Upconverting fixes a specific resolution at the cable box level and the tv simply accepts it.


My preference is to let the tv handle all resolutions. That's because various channels use different resolutions. For example, Fox and ESPN are always 720p while NBC/ABC is typically 1080i. If you upconvert they would all be locked at one resolution or the other.


----------



## ClayPigeon

Thanks for the explanation Bob.


One a side note what do you guys have your picture/brightness setting at ?


I have mode memory on, so i can set each input and calibrate them. Put with HD cable box it's pretty impossible to get contrast/brightness right, sinc ei have no way to calibrate my HD box.


Across the board though highest i have my Picture setting is 37, and even that seems bright for me, well compared to when i had it at 30. I just raised it a bit cause my picture was kind of dull looking, and raising that and lowering the brightness a bit really brought out the depth more. So for HD cable viewing through component inputs i have Picture=37, brightness=52.


----------



## dtrudeau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dtrudeau* /forum/post/15231168
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't know what the problem is, but I hope to test the cable and cable box today.



Surprisingly, the problem turned out to be the cable box (Motorola DCH3200). Swapped in a new box and the HDMI input fired right up.


I was betting on the cable, and hoping it wasn't the TV.


----------



## ck100

I just use a DVD with the THX Optimizer on it to calibrate my picture.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/15239072
> 
> 
> Thanks for the explanation Bob.
> 
> 
> One a side note what do you guys have your picture/brightness setting at ?
> 
> 
> I have mode memory on, so i can set each input and calibrate them. Put with HD cable box it's pretty impossible to get contrast/brightness right, sinc ei have no way to calibrate my HD box.
> 
> 
> Across the board though highest i have my Picture setting is 37, and even that seems bright for me, well compared to when i had it at 30. I just raised it a bit cause my picture was kind of dull looking, and raising that and lowering the brightness a bit really brought out the depth more. So for HD cable viewing through component inputs i have Picture=37, brightness=52.


----------



## ck100

Any of you get any HD channels on this TV despite having no cable box attached to it?


For some reason, I can actually pick up HD stations on my TV without a cable box attached to it.


I mean I do have a cable TV cable attached, but no HD box. I think this is because of the built-in HD tuner.


Anyway, the HD channels do look nice.


----------



## work4mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ck100* /forum/post/15246318
> 
> 
> Any of you get any HD channels on this TV despite having no cable box attached to it?
> 
> 
> For some reason, I can actually pick up HD stations on my TV without a cable box attached to it.
> 
> 
> I mean I do have a cable TV cable attached, but no HD box. I think this is because of the built-in HD tuner.
> 
> 
> Anyway, the HD channels do look nice.



Yep, same here. Works great. There is web you can check out for more digital channels (includes HD as well, I think) by area, but I haven't looked in a while so I am not sure if the data is up-to-date.

http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ck100* /forum/post/15246318
> 
> 
> Any of you get any HD channels on this TV despite having no cable box attached to it?
> 
> 
> For some reason, I can actually pick up HD stations on my TV without a cable box attached to it.
> 
> 
> I mean I do have a cable TV cable attached, but no HD box. I think this is because of the built-in HD tuner.
> 
> 
> Anyway, the HD channels do look nice.



ck100,


The KD-34XBR970 is a HDTV. With it you can receive HD signals from OTA for free, w/ a simple antenna like the one I built. No cable box is needed







.


hyghwayman


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ck100* /forum/post/15246318
> 
> 
> Any of you get any HD channels on this TV despite having no cable box attached to it?
> 
> 
> For some reason, I can actually pick up HD stations on my TV without a cable box attached to it.
> 
> 
> I mean I do have a cable TV cable attached, but no HD box. I think this is because of the built-in HD tuner.
> 
> 
> Anyway, the HD channels do look nice.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyghwayman* /forum/post/15253307
> 
> 
> ck100,
> 
> 
> The KD-34XBR970 is a HDTV. With it you can receive HD signals from OTA for free, ..... No cable box is needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> hyghwayman



ck100 is evidently receiving unencrypted, aka clear QAM, HD channels provided by his cableco. He is receiving these with the QAM tuner built into his tv.


OTA HD/Digital channels are received with an ATSC tuner.


----------



## work4mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raouliii* /forum/post/15257026
> 
> 
> ck100 is evidently receiving unencrypted, aka clear QAM, HD channels provided by his cableco. He is receiving these with the QAM tuner built into his tv.
> 
> 
> OTA HD/Digital channels are received with an ATSC tuner.



It seems the response is quite esoteric. As far as I can tell, the XBR970 have both a digital tuner and the analog. The user manual states this clearly, however, is there a difference in the HD content presented i.e. HD content on clear QAM vs ATSC?


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *work4mike* /forum/post/15278547
> 
> 
> It seems the response is quite esoteric. As far as I can tell, the XBR970 have both a digital tuner and the analog. The user manual states this clearly, however, is there a difference in the HD content presented i.e. HD content on clear QAM vs ATSC?




The Qam tuner can resolve cable signals which tend to be more compressed than the free OTA signals via ATSC tuner, from what I've read. Less compression = better PQ? I have no cable so I have no idea.


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ck100* /forum/post/15149755
> 
> 
> What kind of setup do you guys have with your TV? Playstation 3? Blu-Ray/DVD? XBox 360? Wii? Surround Sound System?




My hook ups are ;

OTA antenna to Awesome TV via Coaxial

Xbox 360 to TV via HDMI

Xbox 360 (audio) to A/V via digital optical

7.1 SS A/V receiver to TV via component

TV (audio) to A/V receiver via Digital coax 5.1 SS from OTA(CSI, Letterman, Heros)


----------



## ck100

You guys plan on getting anything for this TV for Christmas?


----------



## work4mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ck100* /forum/post/15341089
> 
> 
> You guys plan on getting anything for this TV for Christmas?



Blu-ray!







Got a Samsung BD-P2500 and also watching lots of Netflix streaming (both SD and HD).


1080i is acceptable for a TV screen this size. Some flicker is noticeable, but no biggie.


----------



## BMWMotorcycle

I was channel flipping and came across an HD setup chart on HDNet. There was a test pattern that had vertical and horizontal lines. On the vertical black lines, there is a yellow or green shadow (I am color blind so I do not know if it is yellow or green). I have downloaded the service manual but do not know where to start.


First, is this yellow shadow a problem? The only place I really notice it is in the test pattern--maybe once in a while in an actual program. Otherwise the set looks great.


If this is a problem, what's causing it and how is it fixed?


Thanks very much.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BMWMotorcycle* /forum/post/15389051
> 
> 
> I was channel flipping and came across an HD setup chart on HDNet. There was a test pattern that had vertical and horizontal lines. On the vertical black lines, there is a yellow or green shadow (I am color blind so I do not know if it is yellow or green). I have downloaded the service manual but do not know where to start.
> 
> 
> First, is this yellow shadow a problem? The only place I really notice it is in the test pattern--maybe once in a while in an actual program. Otherwise the set looks great.
> 
> 
> If this is a problem, what's causing it and how is it fixed?
> 
> 
> Thanks very much.



Probably a red or blue convergence issue, it could be very difficult to fix if you're not familiar with CRT adjustments. If it doesn't bother you while watching TV I wouldn't mess with it.


----------



## BMWMotorcycle

Thanks for the advice. Leave it alone is a good option.


Here is another question. I have comcast cable. I have set the tv remote to operate the cable box. Most of the cable box functions work from the remote, but not all. Particularly, accessing the cable box program guide. Pressing the guide button on the remote only activates the TV's guide, not the cable box.


Is there a way to program the tv remote to operate the cable box guide? I have tried all the Scientific Atlantic remote set up codes that came with the tv instruction manual.


Thanks.


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ck100* /forum/post/15341089
> 
> 
> You guys plan on getting anything for this TV for Christmas?




I got Fable 2 for my B-day and it looks stunning on the 970', the sound however is unreal







I mean the developers of the game did a marvelous job with the sound/surround effects







.


All the best,

hyghwayman


----------



## WhiteAfrican

I just have a quick question for anyone. Whenever a scene takes place at night or is fairly dark and someone or something moves quickly there is like a white flashing that trails whatever is moving and its pretty distracting. are my picture settings off or what? does anyone know how to make this go away or reduce it to some degree? anyone help would be appreciated greatly. thanks


----------



## jdre

CRT TV sets all do this. If you have a CRT computer monitor, move your (white arrow) mouse cursor over a black background, it will trail also. If your contrast is high, the trail will be worse.


----------



## WJonathan

It shouldn't be a "flash" per se, but an image that fades. It's called CRT "ghosting," and to a degree is normal. Lowering the contrast helps, as mentioned. If you just bought the set, make sure the picture settings aren't on "vivid", most people prefer "standard" or "monitor".


----------



## yama900

Hey, I only just starting searching for ways of calibrating my xbr970 today even though I've had it for a few years now. Anyways, I've been reading about ways to fix certain problems using the service menu and have a few questions.


1) I know it's important to write down the default settings so you can undo any changes you make but is it possible to change something so badly that you can't fix it, i.e. you changed an aspect of the picture and now can't see anything on the screen?


2) I realize this has probably already been answered many times but this thread is so long and I'm a complete noob to this, but can anyone tell me an exact setting to fix the overscan?


3) Again, I'm sure this has already been answered as well but I have noticed bowing around the edges of my screen and am looking for specific setting adjustment to straighten those out.


4) I have noticed a small greenish blob on the right side of my screen which has been there since I got the set. I've read some posts on this and it seems like this might be unfixable but just wanted a conformation on that or advice on ways to fix it.


Thanks for any help you guys can provide!


----------



## dr.whatshisname




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *briankmonkey* /forum/post/7132472
> 
> 
> the 970 doesn't indicate Super Fine Pitch tube on it anywhere, if it was a replacement (which I highly doubt) that would be a huge downgrade.



XBR960's were in still production at the time, but Sony thought they didn't sell as well as they thought because of the outrageous, yet worth every pixel price. By cutting down things we don't normally use, it became cheaper. But by removing the super fine pitch tube from an XBR is just like removing Wega design from a trinitron. bad mistake. If it had the same tube, it would have sold like crazzzzy!


----------



## bigdaveman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BMWMotorcycle* /forum/post/15389051
> 
> 
> I was channel flipping and came across an HD setup chart on HDNet. There was a test pattern that had vertical and horizontal lines. On the vertical black lines, there is a yellow or green shadow (I am color blind so I do not know if it is yellow or green). I have downloaded the service manual but do not know where to start.
> 
> 
> First, is this yellow shadow a problem? The only place I really notice it is in the test pattern--maybe once in a while in an actual program. Otherwise the set looks great.
> 
> 
> If this is a problem, what's causing it and how is it fixed?
> 
> 
> Thanks very much.



F.Y.I. You will find that this is not a convergence issue. I had the same problem with my 970. Very noticeable on internal test patterns and black and white material. I had a great technician that made 3 trips to my home to troubleshoot this problem. After much trial and error he replaced part #'s A1087818A PCB B and A1.72 630A PCB M. Problem gone!

Hope this helps


----------



## madblazer

hi. im just wondering if people are getting the local hd channels on there set ie, 2.1, 7.1 and 9.1, i get the higher # hd movie channels, but not the local stuff i think this set has a qam tuner. im picking the channels on another tv a sharp http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1209165527449 , so i know that the broadcast is there, im trying to re-program or search the channels now( anyone know how) will that work, thanks for any help


----------



## madblazer

NICE just reprogramed the channels and bam soome HD playoff action


----------



## Voyeur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yama900* /forum/post/15445973
> 
> 
> Hey, I only just starting searching for ways of calibrating my xbr970 today even though I've had it for a few years now. Anyways, I've been reading about ways to fix certain problems using the service menu and have a few questions.
> 
> 
> 1) I know it's important to write down the default settings so you can undo any changes you make but is it possible to change something so badly that you can't fix it, i.e. you changed an aspect of the picture and now can't see anything on the screen?
> 
> 
> 2) I realize this has probably already been answered many times but this thread is so long and I'm a complete noob to this, but can anyone tell me an exact setting to fix the overscan?
> 
> 
> 3) Again, I'm sure this has already been answered as well but I have noticed bowing around the edges of my screen and am looking for specific setting adjustment to straighten those out.
> 
> 
> 4) I have noticed a small greenish blob on the right side of my screen which has been there since I got the set. I've read some posts on this and it seems like this might be unfixable but just wanted a conformation on that or advice on ways to fix it.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help you guys can provide!



You wanna be very careful with doing too much service menu adjusting. There are better folks than I (claypigeon) at that kind of stuff. I was ecstatic when I corrected the color decoder thru the service menu and wish I had just stopped there instead of trying to fix the geometry problems. I ended up driving myself crazy.


That green blob may be from a magnetic effect on the tv from a nearby speaker...at least that's what they said about the green blob on my first XBR970. Oddly enough, the replacement didn't have that problem.


I wish you luck on correcting the issues though...just be careful.


----------



## ck100

Anything new going on?


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ck100* /forum/post/15718373
> 
> 
> Anything new going on?



We're fine, doctor. Please just tend to the passengers.


----------



## JaserLet

I had the pleasure of playing with a friend's 970 last week... wow! The HD image is impressive and it still has that good SD image too. I'm still using my early 1990s 27" CRTs because I just don't watch enough HD material yet, and I have a ton of concerts, plays, home videos, and other SD material on SVHS and Hi8 tapes that look great on my 27" CRTs but look like crapola on even the newest LCD TVs with fancy intergrated scalers. After playing with the 970 I really wish I had picked one up when they were still available new. Anyone know where they can still be found for purchase, or perhaps can recommend another new TV that does a good job with modern HD yet still scale SD (pillarboxed of course) in a way that's not quite so ugly? I wish these modern LCDs had a "CRT look" mode for SD material.


----------



## jdre

Best bet is Craigslist. I've seen 970's a few times, and even, rarely, 960 and XS955 which are even better! Also Ebay, although shipping is costly or not offered.


----------



## robjv1

Yeah Craigslist is great for finding these TVs cheap. Try looking at the Craigslist for the closest metro area too -- you can usually find a lot more of these in bigger cities.


I really like the 970 -- even more then my 910 with the SFP tube that I bought used recently. The 970 has a much brighter picture out of the box then the 910 and is a lot easier to see in a brightly lit room. At any more then 3-4 feet of viewing distance, the resolution difference is negligible.


----------



## lamptern

I am hooking up my 970 with components from my cablebox and a DVD player. When switching between the inputs (cablebox and DVD), the cable input (attena input) is always sanwiched in there. Can I just skip the cable input by settings in the remote ?


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lamptern* /forum/post/15757389
> 
> 
> I am hooking up my 970 with components from my cablebox and a DVD player. When switching between the inputs (cablebox and DVD), the cable input (attena input) is always sanwiched in there. Can I just skip the cable input by settings in the remote ?



you can go into menu settings and remove the ones you are not using


----------



## respectperfectio

I am trying to enter the service menu of my KD-34XBR970 in order to correct some major overscan / geometry issues. The code posted elsewhere in this forum is POWER OFF, DISPLAY, 5, VOLUME UP, POWER ON. I have tried the code about 400 times, and I am not going to the service menu. I am getting a red light indicator on the remote as I push each of the buttons, so I know there is adequate battery power in the remote. Is there something I am missing, or is there another sequence I can try? I purchased my set in November 2006 at Circuit City.


----------



## jdre

Display 5 Vol+ Power is right. Makes sure you start the sequence with the set off already. Also, the button presses should be deliberate, brief pause between, not quick.


----------



## slip81

I have a question about the service mode on these sets. When trying to adjust the geometry the other day, after setting the VPOS to where I wanted it and then pressing the mute enter to save it, it automatically switched to 1080i (from 720p) and threw a test pattern up. I was in 2170-D by the way.


I got it fixed thanks to another thread here, and now the tv is back to the way it was before I started fiddling, but my question is, is that normal? Does the set auto switch to a test pattern when trying to fix geometry, and should I just ignore it and keep going (now that I know how to get it off the test pattern)? Because I actually had the geometry looking pretty good before I attempted to save the settings.


----------



## Aquadag

I've a question on these CRT's as a KV34XBR910 owner (still really happy with this set) I'm wondering if anyone knows of a comparison for "Moving picture resolution" as quoted for flat panel devices.

Just interested to know how our sets stack up, probably pretty good I'm guessing?


----------



## respectperfectio

When I went shopping for a flat-panel TV a couple of years ago, I settled on a CRT because it blew away the picture quality on the plasma and LCD sets. On those, I noticed a blocky pixelation around the edges of objects (especially high-contrast objects), and I asked the sales person about it. He told me he'd never noticed it before, but he could see it, now that I had pointed it out. I asked him why LCD's and plasmas had the problem, but the CRT didn't. He couldn't tell me.


I'm sure there is a name for this phenomenon, but I just call it "ghosting."


Anyway, my CRT NEVER EVER has the problem. If it did, it would drive me nuts. I do graphic design, and the effect is very similar to what happens when someone tries to edit an indexed image file (GIF) without converting it to RGB or something first. In other words, it looks like crap.


----------



## Lkr

They have one of these on ebay for just over $100...is this an incredible deal?


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lkr* /forum/post/15822166
> 
> 
> They have one of these on ebay for just over $100...is this an incredible deal?



If it works right, yeah. But is it local?


----------



## ck100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/15825406
> 
> 
> If it works right, yeah. But is it local?



Sometimes they are, sometimes they aren't.


----------



## work4mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *respectperfectio* /forum/post/15762395
> 
> 
> I am trying to enter the service menu of my KD-34XBR970 in order to correct some major overscan / geometry issues. The code posted elsewhere in this forum is POWER OFF, DISPLAY, 5, VOLUME UP, POWER ON. I have tried the code about 400 times, and I am not going to the service menu. I am getting a red light indicator on the remote as I push each of the buttons, so I know there is adequate battery power in the remote. Is there something I am missing, or is there another sequence I can try? I purchased my set in November 2006 at Circuit City.



It's "SYSTEM OFF" button, not POWER OFF.


Always start with the TV in OFF.


"SYSTEM OFF" button, DISPLAY button, 5 button, VOLUME UP button, POWER ON button.


----------



## slip81

Anyone have one of these hooked up to a computer? I was thinking about getting a DVI to HDMI cable so I could bypass the Xbox and watch content on the set directly from the computer.


I'm running a PowerMac G5 with a video card powerful enough to power a 30" computer monitor, so I'm thinking if I just set the resolution to 1920x1200 I should be fine, right?


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slip81* /forum/post/15917796
> 
> 
> Anyone have one of these hooked up to a computer? I was thinking about getting a DVI to HDMI cable so I could bypass the Xbox and watch content on the set directly from the computer.
> 
> 
> I'm running a PowerMac G5 with a video card powerful enough to power a 30" computer monitor, so I'm thinking if I just set the resolution to 1920x1200 I should be fine, right?



Yes, but the clarity isn't very good. Reading text is impossible at anything over 720p input. I have my gaming PC set to 720 x 1280 and it's great for games and acceptable for web surfing.


----------



## hyghwayman

It has been a while since I've posted here and I just wanted to let everyone know that my XBR970 HDTV is still AWESOME.

I'm soooooo glad I decided to buy the last Sony CRT TV instead of LCD's or Plasma TV's. I wish all of you that still have your 970's and those of you who have moved on the very best.


hyghwayman


----------



## ck100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyghwayman* /forum/post/15930863
> 
> 
> It has been a while since I've posted here and I just wanted to let everyone know that my XBR970 HDTV is still AWESOME.
> 
> I'm soooooo glad I decided to buy the last Sony CRT TV instead of LCD's or Plasma TV's. I wish all of you that still have your 970's and those of you who have moved on the very best.
> 
> 
> hyghwayman




Nice setup. No problems with the TV or anything?


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ck100* /forum/post/15944233
> 
> 
> Nice setup. No problems with the TV or anything?



Thanks, I did have a Sony tech come out to the house to look at my over/under scan and geomentry issue over a year ago. He moved around in the service menu like a true pro and did make both better. It was not a real big problem to begin with but since I had the 2yr factory warranty I thought what the heck.


To answer your question, nope no problems with TV to this date. Un-like some posters here, I'm still very pleased with my choice. The 2 TV's that this one replaced are also still going strong; 1991 26" JVC and 2006 27" JVC. I just hope this Sony and newer JVC TV can last as long as my 91 JVC.


hyghwayman


----------



## amazin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyghwayman* /forum/post/15948965
> 
> 
> Thanks, I did have a Sony tech come out to the house to look at my over/under scan and geomentry issue over a year ago. He moved around in the service menu like a true pro and did make both better. It was not a real big problem to begin with but since I had the 2yr factory warranty I thought what the heck.
> 
> 
> To answer your question, nope no problems with TV to this date. Un-like some posters here, I'm still very pleased with my choice. The 2 TV's that this one replaced are also still going strong; 1991 26" JVC and 2006 27" JVC. I just hope this Sony and newer JVC TV can last as long as my 91 JVC.
> 
> 
> hyghwayman



I have calibrated my 34XBR970 in both the user menu settings and the service menu but I am just curious to know what your basic picture settings are in the user menu and also if you made any changes to the service menu outside of over/underscan adjustments just for comparison sake considering you use yours with the XBOX 360 as I do. So if you have the time I would appreciate if you could list your settings. Thanks.


----------



## ck100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyghwayman* /forum/post/15948965
> 
> 
> Thanks, I did have a Sony tech come out to the house to look at my over/under scan and geomentry issue over a year ago. He moved around in the service menu like a true pro and did make both better. It was not a real big problem to begin with but since I had the 2yr factory warranty I thought what the heck.
> 
> 
> To answer your question, nope no problems with TV to this date. Un-like some posters here, I'm still very pleased with my choice. The 2 TV's that this one replaced are also still going strong; 1991 26" JVC and 2006 27" JVC. I just hope this Sony and newer JVC TV can last as long as my 91 JVC.
> 
> 
> hyghwayman




Got any tips to fix these kinds of problems? Any advice would be helpful for all of us.


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amazin* /forum/post/15950407
> 
> 
> I have calibrated my 34XBR970 in both the user menu settings and the service menu but I am just curious to know what your basic picture settings are in the user menu and also if you made any changes to the service menu outside of over/underscan adjustments just for comparison sake considering you use yours with the XBOX 360 as I do. So if you have the time I would appreciate if you could list your settings. Thanks.



The setting I use for everthing is Pro, after getting Halo 3 I used the Audio/Video Calibration tool that came with Halo 3's Limited and Legendary Editions. I had to buy the blue filter from the Bungie.net store, which is now closed.























(please note all of our TV's have diff. factory setting, so what looks great on my TV may not on yours. Plus my eyes are old and worn







.) I have also adjusted my sharpness setting to from 15 to 30.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ck100* /forum/post/15950613
> 
> 
> Got any tips to fix these kinds of problems? Any advice would be helpful for all of us.



Like so many before me have said, if you go into the Service Menu write down every setting before you make any changes. Here is the link to
* THE SONY SERVICE CODES - Articles, Comments, Discoveries, please read before doing anything within your TV's service menu.*

Sorry I don't have any magic answer for everyone. here is a link from the same service codes thread; http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post15549852 


hyghwayman


----------



## ck100

I usually use the THX Optimizer to calibrate the TV. You can find it on any DVD that has the THX log on it (Star Wars, Indiana Jones)


----------



## amazin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyghwayman* /forum/post/15958326
> 
> 
> The setting I use for everthing is Pro, after getting Halo 3 I used the Audio/Video Calibration tool that came with Halo 3's Limited and Legendary Editions. I had to buy the blue filter from the Bungie.net store, which is now closed.
> 
> 
> (please note all of our TV's have diff. factory setting, so what looks great on my TV may not on yours. Plus my eyes are old and worn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .) I have also adjusted my sharpness setting to from 15 to 30.
> 
> 
> 
> Like so many before me have said, if you go into the Service Menu write down every setting before you make any changes. Here is the link to
> * THE SONY SERVICE CODES - Articles, Comments, Discoveries, please read before doing anything within your TV's service menu.*
> 
> Sorry I don't have any magic answer for everyone. here is a link from the same service codes thread; http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post15549852
> 
> 
> hyghwayman



Thanks hyghwayman, I just wanted to see if we were in the same ballpark and from the looks of it we are except for I prefer the warm color temp and your brightness setting is higher than mine. I set mine at the default pro value of 50 and calibrated the brightness in the service menu using the SBRT and UBOF settings. I am not saying your setting is wrong or anything, I just went about calibrating it differently. The picture and color settings are very similar though. Sharpness is something I have been fighting for a while now and I tend to change the value of it from time to time. It is a fine TV.


I also own the 34XBR960 but the anti-glare coating started coming off and I could not get it 100% completely removed so I bought the 34XBR970 to ease my pain and I still have the 960 but a small fraction of the screen has a "sparkling effect" that really is not noticeable unless I point it out but it really bothers me.


----------



## hyghwayman

Your very welcome amazin,

I do agree these are fine TV's however I wish I had know about the 960"s before they were discontenued. I almost bought on of the Samsung SlimFit TV's instead of the 970 but after reading through the Slimfit thread I'm glad I chose the Sony.


All the best,

hyghwayman


----------



## otk

just curious, is anyone here running their contrast level higher than their brightness level ?


every time someone posts a pic of their settings, i always see the contrast lower than the brightness but on all my tv's i find that i end up with the opposite


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/15989947
> 
> 
> just curious, is anyone here running their contrast level higher than their brightness level ?
> 
> 
> every time someone posts a pic of their settings, i always see the contrast lower than the brightness but on all my tv's i find that i end up with the opposite



Yes me too. If my contrast is lower than brightness I get a washed-out look with grey blacks. It's funny because if you look at CRT monitor manufacturer specs, more often than not they want the contrast maxed out. I think I keep it around 55 on my XBR970.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/15996378
> 
> 
> Yes me too. If my contrast is lower than brightness I get a washed-out look with grey blacks. It's funny because if you look at CRT monitor manufacturer specs, more often than not they want the contrast maxed out. I think I keep it around 55 on my XBR970.



i keep the brightness at 50


contrast is between 55-75 depending on day or night or what i'm watching


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/15989947
> 
> 
> just curious, is anyone here running their contrast level higher than their brightness level ?
> 
> 
> every time someone posts a pic of their settings, i always see the contrast lower than the brightness but on all my tv's i find that i end up with the opposite





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/15996378
> 
> 
> Yes me too. If my contrast is lower than brightness I get a washed-out look with grey blacks. It's funny because if you look at CRT monitor manufacturer specs, more often than not they want the contrast maxed out. I think I keep it around 55 on my XBR970.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/15998299
> 
> 
> i keep the brightness at 50
> 
> 
> contrast is between 55-75 depending on day or night or what i'm watching




The following is from CNet Picture perfect: HDTV tune-up tips 


"









*Brightness*

*What it is:* Also called _black level,_ brightness actually adjusts how dark the black sections of the picture appear.

*What it does:* Excessive brightness can result in a two-dimensional, washed-out look with reduced color saturation. Images with brightness set too low lose detail in shadows, and distinctions between dark areas disappear in pools of black.

*How to set it:* After connecting your DVD player using the highest-quality input available , insert a DVD that has letterbox bars above and below the image, and find a scene that has a roughly equal amount of light and dark material. Turn up the control all the way, then decrease until the letterbox bars begin to appear black, as opposed to dark gray. If you notice a loss of shadow detail--for example, when people's eyes disappear into the depths under their brows--then you've set brightness too low. Some plasma , LCD, DLP, and LCoS TVs won't ever look black, so you'll need a setup disc to properly configure their brightness.










*Contrast*

*What it is:* Also called _picture_ or _white level,_ contrast controls the intensity of the white parts of the image and determines the overall light output of the display.

*What it does:* Contrast is usually set extremely high by default because it makes images look brighter in the store. High contrast can obscure details and distort lines in the image, cause eyestrain in dim rooms, and shorten the lifespan of tubes and plasma elements . Setting contrast too low robs the image of impact.

*How to set it:* Display a still image from DVD of a white object with some visible details--such as someone wearing a white button-up shirt or a shot of a glacier from the _Ice Age_ DVD. Adjust the control up all the way, then reduce it until you can make out all the details in the white (such as buttons on a shirt or cracks in the ice). In general, TVs look best when contrast is set between 30 and 50 percent. "



Hope this helps,

hyghwayman


----------



## otk

thank you for that info. i've been reading up on ISF calibrating and have had a copy of the first version of video essentials since 1997 (i even rented the 1996 laserdisc version once)











i can even remember when if you bought the flag ship runco projector (the $100,000 light amp 9000 i believe) that Joe Kane himself would come to your home and calibrate it for you (this was back around 1998 i think)


so i'm well aware of what it all means










i'm just saying that i always end up with the contrast higher than the brightness on all my tv's but i noticed that a lot of people end up with the opposite


----------



## robjv1

When I had this TV in the living room, I usually had to jack up my contrast pretty high (75 - 80) for it to look good. There are tons of windows and lots of light in there though and once I moved it into my bedroom I rarely turn the contrast up beyond about 40.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robjv1* /forum/post/16001552
> 
> 
> When I had this TV in the living room, I usually had to jack up my contrast pretty high (75 - 80) for it to look good. There are tons of windows and lots of light in there though and once I moved it into my bedroom I rarely turn the contrast up beyond about 40.



i have gone as high as 80 but no higher and that was with a lot of daylight and the dvd i rented seemed on the dark side


brightness is always around 50


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/16001295
> 
> 
> thank you for that info.



No problem,


I used CNet Picture perfect: HDTV tune-up tips as my 1st calibration tool for my XBR970







. Then checked my settings with the calibration disc that came with the Legendary version of Halo 3. To my surprise, my settings were very close to where they should of been







.


Now I'm going to recheck them again







, it's been about a 1 1/2 years since I last calibrated my TV







. I might check/adjust settings for daytime veiwing this afternoon via movie mode and tonight via pro mode. I'll post my findings tomorrow or Wednesday.


hyghwayman


----------



## slip81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/16001295
> 
> 
> thank you for that info. i've been reading up on ISF calibrating




if you can have someone do it, these sets look absolutely amazing after ISF calibration. I found a local guy that specialized in CRT sets, and he spent about 4 hours in the service menu and it's really like having a whole new tv.



my settings after the calibration are just the factory defaults (the guy restored them before calibrating) with two adjustments, brightness is at 52 and sharpness is at 25. this is under pro mode by the way.


----------



## ck100

So, any new developments? Everyone's TV working?


----------



## alwayswantmore

Mine is still running great.



Every time i look at buying a bigger size I just cant justify it. The picture on this is too friggin good.


Until I get blown away by quality and price combined. My 970 isn't going anywhere.


----------



## dtmcfall

Same here. Can't stand watching the LCD flat panels that friends have. Image quality is absolutely terrible.


----------



## nx211




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/15989947
> 
> 
> just curious, is anyone here running their contrast level higher than their brightness level ?
> 
> 
> every time someone posts a pic of their settings, i always see the contrast lower than the brightness but on all my tv's i find that i end up with the opposite




I've always set the contrast higher than brightness on all my Sony CRT's - both with my Sony computer displays and the living room TV's. I prefer this look, to the reverse. I prefer the more intense and color saturated image (although, less accurate), that this relationship gives you. I've been setting my Sony CRT's this way since my very first one back in the early '80s - a Sony 25" ProFeel monitor.


And I believe your correct about the settings for the majority of people. Those that use "official" test discs to establish their settings will tend to have the reverse relationship between brightness and contrast.


But I tend to swim against the current with respect to video image preferences. I've always preferred the aperture grill over the shadow mask, and I prefer video at 30Fps over 24fps any day of the week. I just loathe the classic "film look" that most videophiles seemingly aspire to.



nx211


----------



## otk

too bad sony didn't make a 1080p CRT before they pulled the plug


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/16191122
> 
> 
> too bad sony didn't make a 1080p CRT before they pulled the plug



Would have been big bucks, probably 125-150% of the original MSRP of the XBR960.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/16192380
> 
> 
> Would have been big bucks, probably 125-150% of the original MSRP of the XBR960.



at first but if they stuck with it, it would have come down


now that would have been a reference monitor


----------



## ck100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/15989947
> 
> 
> just curious, is anyone here running their contrast level higher than their brightness level ?
> 
> 
> every time someone posts a pic of their settings, i always see the contrast lower than the brightness but on all my tv's i find that i end up with the opposite



I think I set up my TV this way. I just use the TXH Optimizer on certain DVDs to help calibrate.


----------



## alrey

I need to fix the overscan and pincushion on my XBR970, when I enter the service menu I see the following, could someone please point me in the right direction regarding the next step? TIA


VERSION 0 0 SERVICE

VER HD Full ATSC

F/A: 11111111 11111111

CBA: 11111111 01000001


----------



## alrey

Looks like I killed this thread, huh? Maybe they should ship me to Afghanistan...


----------



## Ctfind

I know this has been discussed. I have a XBR970 and the 2 year Sony Warranty is about to expire, so I had the Sony tech from Qualex come over to fix the bowing and the top left of the sceen and the bottom left dropping down. He made some adjustments in the service menu which the first time I had another Sony service tech out last year they only played with the magnets which did nothing. This time he added mini magnet strips and made some adjustments in the service menu but it actually is worse now. I wish I had just left it alone. The right side is fine, just the left, especially when sports are on and there is a score at the top of the screen.


Should I try another Sony tech or ???


----------



## jdre

Alrey: Do you have the service manual? If not go here: Schematics get 34XBR960 so you can have the general procedure. Then proceed with caution, practice scrolling through it till you can navigate. Which adjustments do you need?


----------



## alrey

jdre, thanks so much for that. I need to reduce overscan and push in the lower left corner towards the center, it flares out to the side when viewing 4:3 content.


Looking at the 34XBR960 manual, page 48, the menu looks similar but is missing 'VERSION' and doesn't have all the 0/1 values. Also, it says to use RM-Y199 or RM-Y201 remotes, but I have RM-YD007.


The fact you sent me to the manual seems to say I can use the manual/remote the same as with the 960, but the starting menu isn't the same. How do I proceed? TIA.


----------



## ck100

Is it just me or do the far sides of the image during a widescreen movie look a little blurry when watching a DVD on this TV? Also, any tips to prevent TV problems like ghosting and hum bars from appearing on this TV?


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ck100* /forum/post/16152175
> 
> 
> So, any new developments? Everyone's TV working?



Yes, my KD-34XBR970 is still working and a Awesome TV







!

Also re-checked my settings in pro-mode and they were spot on, movie-mode needed a little tweeking from factory values. I think I like the Movie mode better than Pro







?


hyghwayman


----------



## Jeremy112

My KD-34XBR970 is also working, it gets used about 16 hours a day everyday (and im not the one using it!) The PQ on it still looks the same from when we bought it, I cant say that for the brightness as that process happens very slowly, but the TV hasn't gotten any blurrier! I just need to adjust the geometry and overscan on it (planned on doing that when I got it over 3 years ago). All that it gets used for is TV, I have my vpl-aw15 projector for movies and games


----------



## ck100

How do you fix any blurriness in the picture? I'm sure the simple answer is to go into the service menu, but where in the service menu is it and how do you fix it?


----------



## jmdajr

I put my LCD kd-32LM400 next to my WEGA 36HS500 and it's amazing how crap the Lcd looks next to it.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ck100* /forum/post/16381317
> 
> 
> How do you fix any blurriness in the picture? I'm sure the simple answer is to go into the service menu, but where in the service menu is it and how do you fix it?



Where on the picture is the blurriness? Corners? Whole screen?


----------



## ck100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/16395079
> 
> 
> Where on the picture is the blurriness? Corners? Whole screen?



The left side of the screen.


----------



## jdre

Is there color fringing there? (Red and green edges)


----------



## ck100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdre* /forum/post/16397829
> 
> 
> Is there color fringing there? (Red and green edges)



No. It's more like a ghosting effect. It's apparent if I'm watching a DVD and I can see it on menu text.


----------



## joesavu

Just got one of these in town for $250, from a guy replaced with a 52xbr6. Along with my sony 32" kds hdtv 4:3, trinitron 36", lcd 32xbr6. Just want to know how I can make the best use of this set compared to the others I own? I told myself I was done buying more until I saw this one on craigslist. Its a set I always wanted.


----------



## nx211




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joesavu* /forum/post/16435952
> 
> 
> ... Just want to know how I can make the best use of this set ...



I would suggest turning it on and watching it, from time to time.


And, a better position for viewing the screen would be somewhere in front of it.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joesavu* /forum/post/16435952
> 
> 
> Just got one of these in town for $250, from a guy replaced with a 52xbr6. Along with my sony 32" kds hdtv 4:3, trinitron 36", lcd 32xbr6. Just want to know how I can make the best use of this set compared to the others I own? I told myself I was done buying more until I saw this one on craigslist. Its a set I always wanted.



I don't understand the question?


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Ah! Glad I found this thread. I bought my 970 a few years ago when they were phasing them out - picked up the the last boxed one at Best Buy near me for $850. Worked fine ever since.


I would love to make some adjustments to the geometry, so I'll have to go digging through this thread and the Sony service menu thread for some clues.


----------



## ck100

Been a while since people posted about this TV. Anything new?


----------



## hyghwayman

My 970 is still kicking out an Awesome picture.


Also, I'm getting the DTVpal DVR for mine to compliment the free OTA programming I receive here in Ohio.


hyghwayman


----------



## ck100

Anything new going on?


----------



## work4mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ck100* /forum/post/16597614
> 
> 
> Anything new going on?



Well, it's close to saying goodbye to the beast...


After looking at the latest 240Hz LED TVs, super thin & light weight ergonomics from Samsung and Sony, the beast is showing it's age....


Sadly...


----------



## ck100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *work4mike* /forum/post/16597826
> 
> 
> Well, it's close to saying goodbye to the beast...
> 
> 
> After looking at the latest 240Hz LED TVs, super thin & light weight ergonomics from Samsung and Sony, the beast is showing it's age....
> 
> 
> Sadly...



Well the CRT has been obsolete for a few years now. Obviously it would be showing its age. Of course any new snazzy LED TV will be superior now.


----------



## jdre

Except for the black level!


----------



## oland

Okay, three issues I'd like to bring up to see if anyone can help me out.


- any fine white lines appear yellow, such as zippers or white stitching on clothing, along with thin white text on black background during the credits.


- on the right edge of the screen, there is a small area that is affected when there is a red/orange background. This area turns pinkish only when the image is red/orange.


- the extreme left and right sides (where the 4:3 bars would be) seem to be blurry with slight color fringing. Most noticeable while watching HD content.



I'd appreciate the help, especially with the yellow problem!


----------



## HUELEN10

So out of curiosity, what is the best course of action for degaussing this unit?


Too nice of a set to let the red and yellow ruin it...


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HUELEN10* /forum/post/16616550
> 
> 
> So out of curiosity, what is the best course of action for degaussing this unit?...



The 970 has an integrated degaussing coil that is triggered at power up. Some color purity issues are induced by external magnetic fields from speakers or electronic components.


Service menu LANDING parameters can be used to resolve color purity problems that are not resolved with the automatic degausser or removal of offending external magnetic fields.


----------



## HUELEN10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raouliii* /forum/post/16616710
> 
> 
> The 970 has an integrated degaussing coil that is triggered at power up. Some color purity issues are induced by external magnetic fields from speakers or electronic components.
> 
> 
> Service menu LANDING parameters can be used to resolve color purity problems that are not resolved with the automatic degausser or removal of offending external magnetic fields.



If this were not to solve it, what would be the recommended course of action?


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HUELEN10* /forum/post/16616550
> 
> 
> So out of curiosity, what is the best course of action for degaussing this unit?
> 
> 
> Too nice of a set to let the red and yellow ruin it...



when you turn the tv on, that noise you hear is the set degaussing


try it a few times


there's a timer that wont let it degauss when turning the set off then on again right away. not sure how much time has to lapse for it to degauss again when powering up, maybe a few minutes


----------



## bunger3_16

Got a question. I purchased this TV as a display from Circuit City a couple of years back, and I received two remotes with the unit, none of which is actually the correct remote. Neither of the remotes have the "reset" button, and I am wanting to reset the TV to the factory defaults (the tuner has been awfully buggy lately and I am wanting to see if this fixes it).....Does anyone have any other suggestions on how to reset the TV to the factory defaults without pressing the reset button on the remote?


----------



## ksnh

I have a 970 that I want to sell. The TV was the last NIB unit at my local Circuit City and has lived in a guest room since with less than 30 total hours of use. I've had no luck establishing a realistic price for an AVS classified ad. There's no recent history for AVS, eBay, or Craigslist (except one @ $400) that I can use as a guideline for a realistic asking price.


If you're not looking for a 970 (duh!), and you'd ring in with your best guess then I'd be appreciative...


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ksnh* /forum/post/16695001
> 
> 
> I have a 970 that I want to sell. The TV was the last NIB unit at my local Circuit City and has lived in a guest room since with less than 30 total hours of use. I've had no luck establishing a realistic price for an AVS classified ad. There's no recent history for AVS, eBay, or Craigslist (except one @ $400) that I can use as a guideline for a realistic asking price.
> 
> 
> If you're not looking for a 970 (duh!), and you'd ring in with your best guess then I'd be appreciative...



If it's as nice as you describe, I would start at $300. I wouldn't take less than $200-$250.


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ksnh* /forum/post/16695001
> 
> 
> I have a 970 that I want to sell. The TV was the last NIB unit at my local Circuit City and has lived in a guest room since with less than 30 total hours of use. I've had no luck establishing a realistic price for an AVS classified ad. There's no recent history for AVS, eBay, or Craigslist (except one @ $400) that I can use as a guideline for a realistic asking price.
> 
> 
> If you're not looking for a 970 (duh!), and you'd ring in with your best guess then I'd be appreciative...



A Non-smoking home and low usage will help the resale value. Remember, this was the last of the great HD CRT's that Sony sold. With Black levels and PQ that rival some of the $$$ LCD's and Plasmas still selling today. (Video Gamers like the no Lag thing w/ CRT's







)


If I had to replace mine today I might consider up to $500.oo, but no higher. (Yes I'm a Gamer







)


Good luck,

hyghwayman


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdre* /forum/post/16604610
> 
> 
> Except for the black level!


----------



## nx211

What state are you selling this TV in?


----------



## ksnh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nx211* /forum/post/16709794
> 
> 
> 
> what state are you selling this tv in?




nh


----------



## Yggdrasil

Why do HD OTA Broadcasts have a 4:3 ratio why none HD and digital channels have 16:9 ratio? I can't seem to get the correct aspect ratio through the menu options. Happens for both 720p and 1080i broadcasts.


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yggdrasil* /forum/post/16732813
> 
> 
> Why do HD OTA Broadcasts have a 4:3 ratio why none HD and digital channels have 16:9 ratio? I can't seem to get the correct aspect ratio through the menu options. Happens for both 720p and 1080i broadcasts.



By definition, HD is 16:9, however, quite often, the HD frame is made up of an SD/4:3 frame with black pillars added and then upconverted to an HD resolution. The correct screen mode for the Sony crts for an HD signal is FULL.


If the program happens to be the aforementioned upconverted SD/4:3+pillars and you can't tolerate the pillars then Wide Zoom or Zoom could be used.


An important question. Is it a valid assumption that you're using the integrated ATSC(ota) tuner as opposed to an external CECB tuner?


----------



## ck100

How are your TV's holding up?


----------



## Bob Coxner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ck100* /forum/post/16831867
> 
> 
> How are your TV's holding up?



I'm a bit more tha 2 years in and I've never had a single problem.


----------



## WJonathan

I'm getting tired of all the edge geometry and focus problems with mine. I can see myself being pretty sick of it in another year or two when 1080p LCD prices bottom out. The problem will be getting rid of it.


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ck100* /forum/post/16831867
> 
> 
> How are your TV's holding up?



I have a good stand supporting my XBR970, it has never fallen over!



















Mine is just over 2yrs. and still has a awesome picture.

If I do get the up-grade bug, my XBR970 will be used only for Gaming







.


hyghwayman


----------



## ck100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/16834238
> 
> 
> I'm getting tired of all the edge geometry and focus problems with mine. I can see myself being pretty sick of it in another year or two when 1080p LCD prices bottom out. The problem will be getting rid of it.



Have you tried fixing it in the service menu?


----------



## ck100

I guess you didn't try fixing it.


----------



## Bambler

Mine is working great after almost three years of use; the picture quality is still perfect.


But, I noticed something that is bothering me and I'm curious if anyone else is having the same problem: I have small "scratches" in the screen coating that is very noticeable and shows up during dark sequences.


These scratches are probably due to me cleaning the screen with a terry cloth, but I'm wondering if anyone else is experiencing this and if anything can be done to it?


And what do you use to clean your screen to avoid adding more?


----------



## amazin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bambler* /forum/post/16886405
> 
> 
> Mine is working great after almost three years of use; the picture quality is still perfect.
> 
> 
> But, I noticed something that is bothering me and I'm curious if anyone else is having the same problem: I have small "scratches" in the screen coating that is very noticeable and shows up during dark sequences.
> 
> 
> These scratches are probably due to me cleaning the screen with a terry cloth, but I'm wondering if anyone else is experiencing this and if anything can be done to it?
> 
> 
> And what do you use to clean your screen to avoid adding more?



The 34XBR970 does not have the anti-glare screen coating. The 34XBR960 did have the coating but then the coating was removed from the revised 34XBR960N.


If you have the 34XBR960 set then read through this thread if you decide you want to remove the coating...

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1021659 


...but again the 34XBR970 never had the coating applied.


I used Steel Wool Grade #0000 to remove the coating from my 34XBR960.


----------



## Bambler

Thanks.


----------



## grubadub

i've had my xbr970 for 2 1/2 years now and loving it as much as ever. i was curious if anyone is using the new oppo bd-83 player with their xbr970. i'm not ready to pull the trigger yet but probly will within a year or so.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ck100* /forum/post/16884631
> 
> 
> I guess you didn't try fixing it.



I have, and that's part of the reason I'm tired of it.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amazin* /forum/post/16886977
> 
> 
> The 34XBR970 does not have the anti-glare screen coating. The 34XBR960 did have the coating but then the coating was removed from the revised 34XBR960N.
> 
> 
> If you have the 34XBR960 set then read through this thread if you decide you want to remove the coating...
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1021659
> 
> 
> ...but again the 34XBR970 never had the coating applied.
> 
> 
> I used Steel Wool Grade #0000 to remove the coating from my 34XBR960.



Pretty much all of these sets have a anti-glare screen coating. The 960/960N differed in the typed of coating. One was a bonded laminate, the other a thinner coating. The 960's anti-glare was more effective, but also made the set unnaturally dark. The 970 has the N's thinner coating, and is damaged with harsh chemicals. Just use handsoap and warm water to clean it, and a cotton cloth to dry.


----------



## Bambler

In desperation, I decided to clean the screen with the small chamois that came with my IPhone (it's tiny) and whoa, it worked very, very good.


It took all smudges and years worth of buildup that didn't come off while cleaning it with hot water, soap and a terry cloth. That little chamois is an amazing thing.


The screen and picture brightened up quite noticeably and I've been religiously cleaning it since I had it.


That said, I'm still going to remove it and yes, I have the 960 (sorry, I originally posted in the wrong thread).


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bambler* /forum/post/16889912
> 
> 
> In desperation, I decided to clean the screen with the small chamois that came with my IPhone (it's tiny) and whoa, it worked very, very good.
> 
> 
> It took all smudges and years worth of buildup that didn't come off while cleaning it with hot water, soap and a terry cloth. That little chamois is an amazing thing.
> 
> 
> The screen and picture brightened up quite noticeably and I've been religiously cleaning it since I had it.
> 
> 
> That said, I'm still going to remove it and yes, I have the 960 (sorry, I originally posted in the wrong thread).



is your tv in a smoke free home ?


----------



## Bambler

Yes.


----------



## WJonathan

Has anyone used a DVI-D to HDMI cable to send a video signal to this (or any other Sony) TV set? I can get one cheap, and would like to use it for my gaming PC instead of component.


----------



## jjb220

If anyone is interested, I am giving away a 34 XBR. The picture does not show but has sound. I am in Haddam Connecticut. I cannot bring it to the dump untill Sept and would like to see it put to good use other than get destroyed. If interested call 860-345-4807 and leave a message. I will call back. Thanks


----------



## jjb220




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/16895877
> 
> 
> Has anyone used a DVI-D to HDMI cable to send a video signal to this (or any other Sony) TV set? I can get one cheap, and would like to use it for my gaming PC instead of component.



I have and it works well except for filling the screen I had 1/4 inch black bars all around the screen and tried every possible setting on the tv and computer. I got my cable from ebay 19.00


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjb220* /forum/post/16896394
> 
> 
> I have and it works well except for filling the screen I had 1/4 inch black bars all around the screen and tried every possible setting on the tv and computer. I got my cable from ebay 19.00



OK, thanks!


----------



## jdre

*jjb220:*see my reply here about fixing your set. If you can solder, you can do it.


----------



## work4mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/16895877
> 
> 
> Has anyone used a DVI-D to HDMI cable to send a video signal to this (or any other Sony) TV set? I can get one cheap, and would like to use it for my gaming PC instead of component.



It works great. I have run 1080i and 720p to it. 720p looks better. I surf the net and run flicks from hulu.com (720p content). There is no audio though. You need to route audio to your receiver.


The trick is to get the correct aspect ratio output by using the correct video drivers for your pc/laptop. Else, you'll either not have a picture or get the black bars.


----------



## ck100

How many things do you have attached to your TV? There are six video components if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## JayPSU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/16895877
> 
> 
> Has anyone used a DVI-D to HDMI cable to send a video signal to this (or any other Sony) TV set? I can get one cheap, and would like to use it for my gaming PC instead of component.



When this tv was my "main" tv, I used to do that with it. I think it had to be set to a somewhat custom resolution. I think it was somewhere in the 1200X800 neighborhood. It worked great and looked fantastic!


----------



## jrossp49er

Hello all, long time reader first time poster. I actually used this thread 2 and a half years ago to purchase my 970. It has been a great set.


Keyword being has. I get home tonight and cut on my set and the screen goes light gray and then bright white and cuts off. I then go to turn it on again and the standby light blinks 6 times.


I had it plugged into a power strip for the last 2 1/2 years, but decided to move it to the outlet by it self. I left it unplugged for 60 seconds, plugged it into the wall and it cuts itself on without me hitting the power button.


The display then does the same thing again, goes light gray then white, then off and now the standby light blinks six time repeatedly.


Help, suggestions? I love my 200 lb beast, and dont want to give up on it, however my expertise is very low.


----------



## oland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oland* /forum/post/16608994
> 
> 
> Okay, three issues I'd like to bring up to see if anyone can help me out.
> 
> 
> - any fine white lines appear yellow, such as zippers or white stitching on clothing, along with thin white text on black background during the credits.
> 
> 
> - on the right edge of the screen, there is a small area that is affected when there is a red/orange background. This area turns pinkish only when the image is red/orange.
> 
> 
> - the extreme left and right sides (where the 4:3 bars would be) seem to be blurry with slight color fringing. Most noticeable while watching HD content.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd appreciate the help, especially with the yellow problem!



Anybody?


----------



## otk





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jrossp49er* /forum/post/17006923
> 
> 
> Hello all, long time reader first time poster. I actually used this thread 2 and a half years ago to purchase my 970. It has been a great set.
> 
> 
> Keyword being has. I get home tonight and cut on my set and the screen goes light gray and then bright white and cuts off. I then go to turn it on again and the standby light blinks 6 times.
> 
> 
> I had it plugged into a power strip for the last 2 1/2 years, but decided to move it to the outlet by it self. I left it unplugged for 60 seconds, plugged it into the wall and it cuts itself on without me hitting the power button.
> 
> 
> The display then does the same thing again, goes light gray then white, then off and now the standby light blinks six time repeatedly.
> 
> 
> Help, suggestions? I love my 200 lb beast, and dont want to give up on it, however my expertise is very low.



that happened to me when my set was just a few months old


you need a service call. the repair guy came to my house and removed the chassis from the rear. brought it back to his repair shop then back to my house. he didn't need to take the whole tv with him thank god LOL


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oland* /forum/post/17036200
> 
> 
> Anybody?



Sounds like a convergence issue. Which would be noticeable exactly how you described. White lines on a black background. You can try fixing it in the service menu, but i think thats only for the vertical convergence? I don't really remember since it's been a while since i ventured back in there.


If it makes you feel any better my set has a ton of those problems. Only on mine i'll see red instead of yellow and other times i'll see green ( especially when something is against black background) My set is retarded when it comes to the left side of the screen with convergence issues, but on the right i have color blobs that looks like magnetic interference but it doesn't go away no matter what i do.


----------



## oland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClayPigeon* /forum/post/17041452
> 
> 
> Sounds like a convergence issue. Which would be noticeable exactly how you described. White lines on a black background. You can try fixing it in the service menu, but i think thats only for the vertical convergence? I don't really remember since it's been a while since i ventured back in there.
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel any better my set has a ton of those problems. Only on mine i'll see red instead of yellow and other times i'll see green ( especially when something is against black background) My set is retarded when it comes to the left side of the screen with convergence issues, but on the right i have color blobs that looks like magnetic interference but it doesn't go away no matter what i do.




Yeah...the TV has plenty of issues, but I just don't have the heart to give it up right now. Even with the problems...the picture is still better than the majority of next-gen televisions. The next 46" panny or sony LCD of my liking to go on sale though...the XBR gets basement duty


----------



## ksnh

Hi there. I'm in NH and have a 970 listed in the AVS CRT classifieds. It's very lonely, with no other CRT's for company. I'm also pretty sure my Craigslist ad isn't targeting millions of niche 970 potential buyers. Does anyone know of other tech forums (fora!) with more CRT classified activity? TIA!


----------



## danfoley

I have an XBR960. I'm in Pittsburgh. I'd love to sell it.


----------



## ck100

Any luck on that?


----------



## Treyster

I need a stand for my XBR970. The Sony part is Sony SU-34XBR4. Cannot find one anywhere. Any ideas?


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Treyster* /forum/post/17212535
> 
> 
> I need a stand for my XBR970. The Sony part is Sony SU-34XBR4. Cannot find one anywhere. Any ideas?



I got mine from Walmart. It can hold the weight and fits perfectly. Cost about $60.oo


----------



## TJoshX

Hey guys, brand new here and making my first post. I'm hopefully going to be purchasing a Sony KD-34XBR970 this weekend. I'm paying 250.00 for it with the stand, and the owner of the TV says the is about 3-4 years old but only has 30-40 hours of use on it as it has been in a guest room since it was purchased.


I am told the picture is great, however when you pull up a menu screen that is projected onto the TV they are distorted. Any ideas what would cause this? Is it an easy fix and something to do with the settings perhaps? I have not personally seen the TV yet so I cannot better describe the problem unfortunately. I am also not incredibly TV savvy yet, as this will be my first higher end TV purchase. I happened to come across this site and posting while googling reviews for the TV.


Any input would be greatly appreciated.


Cheers,


Josh


----------



## ck100

How are things going with everyone's TV?


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ck100* /forum/post/17398740
> 
> 
> How are things going with everyone's TV?



CK100,

Thanks for asking! My TV is still performing like a champ, awesome PQ I must say for the money I spent.


I am buying my 1st home and should be moving in about three weeks, I will move my TV with loving care and pray all is good afterwards (It's under 1/2 mile to new home). I'll post back after the move and let everyone know how it went.


If my beast doesn't make it, I will prob. buy a Plasma 1080p.


Best wish to all and happy holidays ahead,


----------



## Bob Coxner

Mine has been running about 16 hours a day since I bought it almost 2 1/2 years ago. I've never had a single problem and I'm still loving it.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyghwayman* /forum/post/17404996
> 
> 
> CK100,
> 
> Thanks for asking! My TV is still performing like a champ, awesome PQ I must say for the money I spent.



same here


----------



## weremichael

Mine has started exhibiting wavy grey lines that go across the screen (visible only in dark scenes). I've also started noticing while playing video games that white text seems to pulse slightly. When I get up close, I can see red and green outlines around the white text.


I am getting kind of depressed about it, because I thought the tv was going to last longer than three or four years.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *weremichael* /forum/post/17407104
> 
> 
> Mine has started exhibiting wavy grey lines that go across the screen (visible only in dark scenes). I've also started noticing while playing video games that white text seems to pulse slightly. When I get up close, I can see red and green outlines around the white text.
> 
> 
> I am getting kind of depressed about it, because I thought the tv was going to last longer than three or four years.



can you have it fixed ?


----------



## weremichael




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/17407273
> 
> 
> can you have it fixed ?



I live in a small town in Wyoming, so I am guessing not. I haven't looked into it though.


----------



## ck100

Anything new going on with our TV?


----------



## hyghwayman

My awesome Sony KD-34XBR970 HDTV is still burning bright. I hope I can say the same thing after Saturday, we are moving a whole 1/2 mile down the road.


----------



## michaelsatut

I've tried to do some manual adjustments of my 970 to reduce some of the overscan, but on the very bottom of the image there is a strange shift of the image. Essentially it looks something like this











I've adjust it so that it crops out this shift, but I am missing a considerable amount of the lower part of most broadcasts.


Does this look like it could be correct within the service menu? If so, is it something fairly easy to adjust, perhaps with DVD/manuals and self-service, or would folks recommend bringing out a pro? Or perhaps is this a defect and leaving it overscanned as good as it gets?


Thank you in advance for any help!


----------



## amazin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelsatut* /forum/post/17601033
> 
> 
> I've tried to do some manual adjustments of my 970 to reduce some of the overscan, but on the very bottom of the image there is a strange shift of the image. Essentially it looks something like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've adjust it so that it crops out this shift, but I am missing a considerable amount of the lower part of most broadcasts.
> 
> 
> Does this look like it could be correct within the service menu? If so, is it something fairly easy to adjust, perhaps with DVD/manuals and self-service, or would folks recommend bringing out a pro? Or perhaps is this a defect and leaving it overscanned as good as it gets?
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help!



Yes, this can be fixed in the service menu. The setting begins with the letter "p" but I cannot remember the exact name but I initially had this same issue. It can also become a problem at the top of the screen as well but it is fixable with a simple service menu adjustment.


If I have time I will go in and find out what the exact name and under what category it is listed under in the service menu.


By the way this is not a geometry defect per se as when you adjust this setting it makes the the last inch or so of the bottom of the screen go on a diagonal path like an on(diagonal on) and off(straight and normal) button.


----------



## JoeKulka

uh-oh!

I don't know what my kids were doing but I was upstairs when I got the dreaded call that the TV wasn't working. I've had this TV for almost 3 years and I absolutely love it. So much nicer than an LCD or even most plasmas. Now when I try to turn it on I get a blinking red light on the front of the TV. It flashes 20 times then stops. Am I screwed? Is it dead? God, I hope not.

Any advice to resolving this would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## JoeKulka

Thankfully my wife has a calmer head than I do. "Did you try unplugging it?" she asked.

An early Christmas miracle!! All is well!


----------



## VulcanSoulPatch

Hello fellow 970 owners! Hope all is well and you survived whatever Black Friday antics you may have gotten yourselves into (me? I spent most of my time on Amazon and swung by Costco for the Sandisk Ultra 8GB CF card for $20... boy, was it quiet there about 2pm on BF... 2nd shortest lines _ever_! But I heard the morning was a zoo).


First off, congrats to *JoeKulka* for getting his TV fixed. I wish my issue were that simple.


OK, on to the topic at hand. Last October, just before the 2 year warranty on my 970 expired, I noticed that there was some magenta discoloration at the right side of the screen, most noticeable on my Oppo's bright blue standby screen and the Dish guide's blue background. I took advantage of the timing and called Sony up and got a local contracted service tech out a few days later. He took off the back and put a bunch of magnets on the tube (6 or 7, IIRC). He spent a few hours tweaking it to get all the pink out as well as the green that showed up on the left side of the screen as a result of the magnetizing the right. Then he fired up a test signal and went to work on the settings in the service menu. That is when I started getting a little worried. Not having a reference as to what the white lines should have looked like before the magnets, I took him at his word that this was the only way to fix it. He ended up getting the center 2/3 looking decent with some color offsetting only at the farthest vertical line or two on each side. I also asked if the magnets would have a detrimental effect on the picture and he said no. Silly me for listening to him.


After about 2-3 months of viewing, I finally convinced myself that there was really something wrong with the picture and that it was not my overanalytical mind playing games with me. I noticed that there was a funny bending effect in the center of the screen, most noticeable on pans. I had previously thought that it was 4:3 content that had been stretched by the provider which resulted in this weird effect. Then I happened to be watching Dateline or something like it when, while displaying a 4:3 image with their branded pillarboxes, they panned across a document and I could definitely see a stairstepping type of bending effect and the text rolled by. Very unnerving! But, as often happens, life got in the way and I never took the time to call Sony and complain about the "fix" that their contracted service center had done during the warranty period. I wish I had never called at all, as I would rather be living with some chromatic aberration at the edge of the screen that geometry issues smack dab in the middle of it!


Fast forward to today. I installed a SmartStrip by Bits Limited last night and set my AVR to control (since I don't use the TV speakers at all anymore) and the 970 to one of the switched outlets. This afternoon I noticed that there was some green discoloration on the right edge of the screen when viewing the Oppo standby screen and Dish guide. Don't know how long it has been this way, since I only noticed it today. So, now I am getting chromatic aberration _on top of_ the geometry issues that I still have from the last repair. I think I am going to go out of my mind!


So, all of that to ask, what do you guys think I should do? Has anyone else had either of these issues before? If so, what did you do to fix them? Do you think investing in a professional calibration would fix it, or is there something wrong with the CRT?


Do you think the frequent disconnecting of power via the SmartStrip (which, BTW, only occurs _after_ I turn the 970 off) is causing this new discoloration, or is it just a huge, unfortunate coincidence?


Something else to chew on: I purchased the set from Sears. While I didn't get the extended warranty at the time of purchase, I know that they allow you to add it on to other products (appliances, e.g., washer, dryer, & fridge), so I am wondering if it may behoove me to call them up and see if they will extend the TV warranty and get someone out to fix it.


As everyone says, I really love this set. It has a phenomenal picture even though it is "only" 1080i, and I know I saved a bunch over the LCD I would have wanted to buy at the time (Sony 32" XBR1, >2.5x the $$$), and I like the fact that it is kid-friendly (compared to plasmas, et al) as I only recently started my family. Even though I could afford to buy a new set, larger even, for roughly the same price I paid, I would rather not, esp. since the TV it replaced lasted 18 years. I was hoping to be able to squeeze at least a few more years of _quality_ viewing out of the 970.


Any advice would be greatly appreciated. TIA!


VSP


----------



## hyghwayman

Good day to all,

The move is over and the unpacking has begun. We only moved a 1/2 mile down the road but I feared the worst. My brother-inlaw invited himself to help us move, I think he just wanted to find out where we were moving to and for the free food / cash







(gas money). He was a big help I must say but when it came time to move our TV's he kept wanting to lay them face down







? I don't know but I've moved 38 times now in my life and I've never layed a TV face down to move it, they're even boxed standing up. So after a heated debate I put my foot down and all of our TV's were moved standing up







.


I'm very happy to say that all of our TV's survived the move even my beastly XBR970







.


I'll post some pictures of my new man cave soon.


----------



## rtmach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VulcanSoulPatch* /forum/post/17625274
> 
> 
> Hello fellow 970 owners! Hope all is well and you survived whatever Black Friday antics you may have gotten yourselves into (me? I spent most of my time on Amazon and swung by Costco for the Sandisk Ultra 8GB CF card for $20... boy, was it quiet there about 2pm on BF... 2nd shortest lines _ever_! But I heard the morning was a zoo).
> 
> 
> First off, congrats to *JoeKulka* for getting his TV fixed. I wish my issue were that simple.
> 
> 
> OK, on to the topic at hand. Last October, just before the 2 year warranty on my 970 expired, I noticed that there was some magenta discoloration at the right side of the screen, most noticeable on my Oppo's bright blue standby screen and the Dish guide's blue background. I took advantage of the timing and called Sony up and got a local contracted service tech out a few days later. He took off the back and put a bunch of magnets on the tube (6 or 7, IIRC). He spent a few hours tweaking it to get all the pink out as well as the green that showed up on the left side of the screen as a result of the magnetizing the right. Then he fired up a test signal and went to work on the settings in the service menu. That is when I started getting a little worried. Not having a reference as to what the white lines should have looked like before the magnets, I took him at his word that this was the only way to fix it. He ended up getting the center 2/3 looking decent with some color offsetting only at the farthest vertical line or two on each side. I also asked if the magnets would have a detrimental effect on the picture and he said no. Silly me for listening to him.
> 
> 
> After about 2-3 months of viewing, I finally convinced myself that there was really something wrong with the picture and that it was not my overanalytical mind playing games with me. I noticed that there was a funny bending effect in the center of the screen, most noticeable on pans. I had previously thought that it was 4:3 content that had been stretched by the provider which resulted in this weird effect. Then I happened to be watching Dateline or something like it when, while displaying a 4:3 image with their branded pillarboxes, they panned across a document and I could definitely see a stairstepping type of bending effect and the text rolled by. Very unnerving! But, as often happens, life got in the way and I never took the time to call Sony and complain about the "fix" that their contracted service center had done during the warranty period. I wish I had never called at all, as I would rather be living with some chromatic aberration at the edge of the screen that geometry issues smack dab in the middle of it!
> 
> 
> Fast forward to today. I installed a SmartStrip by Bits Limited last night and set my AVR to control (since I don't use the TV speakers at all anymore) and the 970 to one of the switched outlets. This afternoon I noticed that there was some green discoloration on the right edge of the screen when viewing the Oppo standby screen and Dish guide. Don't know how long it has been this way, since I only noticed it today. So, now I am getting chromatic aberration _on top of_ the geometry issues that I still have from the last repair. I think I am going to go out of my mind!
> 
> 
> So, all of that to ask, what do you guys think I should do? Has anyone else had either of these issues before? If so, what did you do to fix them? Do you think investing in a professional calibration would fix it, or is there something wrong with the CRT?
> 
> 
> Do you think the frequent disconnecting of power via the SmartStrip (which, BTW, only occurs _after_ I turn the 970 off) is causing this new discoloration, or is it just a huge, unfortunate coincidence?
> 
> 
> Something else to chew on: I purchased the set from Sears. While I didn't get the extended warranty at the time of purchase, I know that they allow you to add it on to other products (appliances, e.g., washer, dryer, & fridge), so I am wondering if it may behoove me to call them up and see if they will extend the TV warranty and get someone out to fix it.
> 
> 
> As everyone says, I really love this set. It has a phenomenal picture even though it is "only" 1080i, and I know I saved a bunch over the LCD I would have wanted to buy at the time (Sony 32" XBR1, >2.5x the $$$), and I like the fact that it is kid-friendly (compared to plasmas, et al) as I only recently started my family. Even though I could afford to buy a new set, larger even, for roughly the same price I paid, I would rather not, esp. since the TV it replaced lasted 18 years. I was hoping to be able to squeeze at least a few more years of _quality_ viewing out of the 970.
> 
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated. TIA!
> 
> 
> VSP



I can speak from experience since I own 3 of these 970's along with 6 other sony's , if you can still get an extended warranty jump on it. I had one that was out of adjustment new and was able to find a good tech who made it look near perfect. It sounds like the last tech did more harm than good, you really have to be pro-active and stay on top of these kind of repairs and adjustments. It sounds like He was able to adjust the pic with magnets but once you turn the tv off and back on it can go back to the discoloration, I do my own magnets and it takes a lot of trying before I get it right. I think when the automatic degauser kicks in, it disrupts the magnetic field,If you notice most off the color distortion is in the corners where the degauser wraps around. I have one of my 970's that I have messed around with deep into the service menu for convergence issues and found out that each setting , vivid, movie, pro, standard, hdmi etc has it's own settings, he may have only adjusted 1 but also some settings apply to all. unless you really want to screw it up get another tech to come out and remove all magnets and start over. I have the service manual, which you can download here for free, if you look thru that you will see how many adjustments there are in the service menu. I had some of the same issues on another 970 and was able to use the test screen in the service menu to adjust the color convergence and geometry, it was very tedious and I'm lucky to have other 970's to compare settings. I don't recommend this for anyone other than a tech because once you start making and saving adjustments another issue can develop , that's why I suggest getting that extended warranty and make them work on it till your happy .


----------



## VulcanSoulPatch

Thanks for your input, *rtmach*. That's the way I was leaning. I am not comfortable pulling the back off and messing around with it myself, even though I watched the tech last time, I just don't know enough about setting magnets and would probably get frustrated trying. I'll have to pull out my receipt and call up Sears and get the ball rolling. Also, I had download the service manual way back when, soon after getting the set (3 years last month), since I wanted to see if there was a way to tweak the settings like I would on a CRT computer monitor. I really don't understand why Sony (or others) can't put at least _some_ of those settings in an advanced menu that was (easily) user accessible. Burying them deep in a service menu is a real disservice, IMHO. I never did use it, though, since I had trouble torrenting a test pattern disc way back when (found out later it was because HDD was formatted in FAT... D'OH!!!)


It's funny you mention the Picture settings, since I usually leave it on Standard which I tweaked to my liking, and I believe the tech calibrated on that setting alone. It was not until recently that I started to switch over to Vivid for some daytime viewing (window right behind sofa, trying to get wife to go for a Roman blind, but she thinks that will only _increase_ my TV watching... what can I say? She's right, it would!), and it was shortly after when I started to notice the greening at the right edge. I checked last night and didn't see the green as much, so now I am wondering if my 970 was set to Vivid the other day when I saw it. I usually revert to Standard before turning off, but maybe I didn't that day. Hmmm...


Well, here's hoping to get that the geometry issues get fixed along with the chromatic aberration!


VSP


----------



## VulcanSoulPatch

Oh, forgot to mention, this was my second 970. When the first arrived back in November 2006, I noticed that in order to get the picture to sit horizontally, I had to push the tilt to about 6 on the right (or to whatever is the second or third to last setting). I also had to push the speaker balance about 4 to the left. It was annoying that I had to go so far off the median to get it to look right, so I called up support. The tech they sent out could not figure out how to set the correct values as default (I was thinking it could be done in the service menu, can it?), and agreed that a new set should not be that far off. So, they exchanged it. I think that was around the 1 to 2 month mark.


Once I noticed the chromatic aberration last year, I began to wonder if exchanging the first 970 was a good move or not. I don't know if the replacement was new or a refurb (forgot to check the serials before letting go of the old one, if that would have been indicative of anything...), but for some reason I believe it is the latter. This happened to me before, when I got my Maxtor drive replaced back in 2002 after 2 months of use due to an extremely loud click... the replacement was a refurb, which annoyed the crap out of me! If I wanted a refurb, I would have bought one in the first place! That is why I was so hoping that I could get a CRT HDTV from Costco, but alas they stopped stocking any just before I was ready to buy.


Well, I guess it could be worse... I could have bought mine on Black Friday in 2006 from Circuit City (~$150 less than what I paid the month before, IIRC) and now be comepletely at a loss.


VSP


----------



## rtmach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VulcanSoulPatch* /forum/post/17634886
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input, *rtmach*. That's the way I was leaning. I am not comfortable pulling the back off and messing around with it myself, even though I watched the tech last time, I just don't know enough about setting magnets and would probably get frustrated trying. I'll have to pull out my receipt and call up Sears and get the ball rolling. Also, I had download the service manual way back when, soon after getting the set (3 years last month), since I wanted to see if there was a way to tweak the settings like I would on a CRT computer monitor. I really don't understand why Sony (or others) can't put at least _some_ of those settings in an advanced menu that was (easily) user accessible. Burying them deep in a service menu is a real disservice, IMHO. I never did use it, though, since I had trouble torrenting a test pattern disc way back when (found out later it was because HDD was formatted in FAT... D'OH!!!)
> 
> 
> It's funny you mention the Picture settings, since I usually leave it on Standard which I tweaked to my liking, and I believe the tech calibrated on that setting alone. It was not until recently that I started to switch over to Vivid for some daytime viewing (window right behind sofa, trying to get wife to go for a Roman blind, but she thinks that will only _increase_ my TV watching... what can I say? She's right, it would!), and it was shortly after when I started to notice the greening at the right edge. I checked last night and didn't see the green as much, so now I am wondering if my 970 was set to Vivid the other day when I saw it. I usually revert to Standard before turning off, but maybe I didn't that day. Hmmm...
> 
> 
> Well, here's hoping to get that the geometry issues get fixed along with the chromatic aberration!
> 
> 
> VSP



One thing I found out was that the some of the techs that come to your house know the basics but aren't trained for these kind of issues. I ended up finding a repair place thru the sony site that had the person who had the training and experience to work on these crt's. If you want it fixed right call these place's and talk to the tech's not the receptionist. the only problem is that they will might want your tv in their shop to fix, if it's under warranty they will pick it up. These were some of the last crt' sony made so the quality control was not too good and I also exchanged one that had already been returned. Almost all these sony's have bowing in the corners, besides 3 of the 970's I have a kv 36hs510, 36hs500, 27hs420, 32hs420, and recently a 40xbr800 which was broke and I replaced the ic chips. All of them have some bowing and color distortion in the corners, but the 40xbr that I got for $100+ $22 for the chips has the best geometry of them all. The wide screens are the worst so don't expect straight lines.


----------



## michaelsatut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amazin* /forum/post/17604710
> 
> 
> Yes, this can be fixed in the service menu. The setting begins with the letter "p" but I cannot remember the exact name but I initially had this same issue. It can also become a problem at the top of the screen as well but it is fixable with a simple service menu adjustment.
> 
> 
> If I have time I will go in and find out what the exact name and under what category it is listed under in the service menu.
> 
> 
> By the way this is not a geometry defect per se as when you adjust this setting it makes the the last inch or so of the bottom of the screen go on a diagonal path like an on(diagonal on) and off(straight and normal) button.



If you had the exact setting name, i would really appreciate. I went through them all and couldn't seem to find one to help. In fact one that I tried turned the TV bright white and then shorted out







Fortunately, disconnecting and reconnecting the power brought it back to life!


----------



## amazin

Unfortunately, I was not able to locate the setting but I know it exist but that obviously does not help you you. I thought it was the POP setting in one of the MID categories but I do not think that is it.


If I come across it I will let you know.


It also may have something to do with different resolutions and whatnot as I had a problem with it on just regular TV viewing, not HD.


You may want to give POP a shot in the MID 5 settings but be very careful in changing anything and write each value down before you change it.


The problem you have is fixable so stay as patient as possible as it is just the matter of identifying the setting at this point.


----------



## rtmach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelsatut* /forum/post/17642376
> 
> 
> If you had the exact setting name, i would really appreciate. I went through them all and couldn't seem to find one to help. In fact one that I tried turned the TV bright white and then shorted out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, disconnecting and reconnecting the power brought it back to life!



this may help, I have a link for the schematic and service manual I just found, it says it's in russian but it's USA english. I've seen that problem before but I'm not sure about which area it's in, could have a "L" in it for lower. I use a mac and downloaded a it as a pdf with no problems, not sure about windows. http://www.givemefile.net/smanuals/t...file/2954.html I also sent it to this site today and they may put it in the schematic download thread soon.


----------



## BravoAlphaZulu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelsatut* /forum/post/17642376
> 
> 
> If you had the exact setting name, i would really appreciate. I went through them all and couldn't seem to find one to help. In fact one that I tried turned the TV bright white and then shorted out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, disconnecting and reconnecting the power brought it back to life!



Did you ever figure out what was the correct setting in the service menu to adjust this problem? My set is doing that also.


----------



## ClayPigeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelsatut* /forum/post/17642376
> 
> 
> If you had the exact setting name, i would really appreciate. I went through them all and couldn't seem to find one to help. In fact one that I tried turned the TV bright white and then shorted out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, disconnecting and reconnecting the power brought it back to life!




The setting you are looking for is located in the MID3 section of the service menu. Just hit the number 2 until you get to it. The setting you need to change is "PTSP" I had to change mine to 140 to stiraghten things out, but the number may vary with your set. Also you may have to do the same adjustment with standard def, as i can't recall if it's universal. I noticed i couldn't get it right with 480i and have the overscan where i wanted it. So i don't evne use the 480i setting and just use 480p for standard def. But pretty much all my channels are pretty much HD now, so it's not really a hassle anymore.


----------



## discvader

Question: I see lcd's that are 60hz, 120, 240... what's the 970? Or does that not matter for CRT's? I know nothing when it comes to this stuff. And everything I do know is from you guys on here, so I come to the experts.


For the record, my 970 has been going strong for 3 years now. I'd like to have a bigger screen to match my audio components, but I just love this picture.


----------



## hyghwayman

A picture of my new home for my 970 below.

















My tv survived the 1/2 mile trip, but my 360 didn't fare so well. It wont read any disc so off to the repair center it goes again. As you can see from the pic I still have a lot of boxes to unpack.


----------



## ck100

Anything new going on?


----------



## ck100

Guess not.


----------



## otk

they stopped making this tv 4 years ago


CRT is dead


not much going on


still an incredible picture though


when i walk through the electronics stores and see how much money people are paying for that LCD crap it amazes me


biggest hoax ever pulled on the consumers


----------



## vkamicht

Call me crazy but I bought one of these on craigslist. Works great, looks amazing for PS3 games and Blu-rays. Still can't beat CRT for movies! Still going through the menus to fix everything. This thread has been a great read







thanks guys.


----------



## otk

you could always get a 240hz LCD


now with "less blur"


----------



## ClayPigeon

Been a while guys. My set is on as we speak with a geometry pattern running on it. It's been a while and i have stayed out of the service menu, but after reading the past few posts in the xbr960 topic and seeing pictures ( think from the user summitHDTV or something) and about how he did the precision focus (kentechs) style i decided to give it a go. Well, except the part of drilling the whole in the set or taking the back off. I found where the focus pot is, but right when i was about to drill a whole i thought who am i kidding? i will drive myself mad trying to get the perfect focus and probably wont even know when it's the most even sharpness. So i skipped that park and just tried the regular Focus controls int he service menu and guess what? in was right. I noticed the focus getting blurrier as i tinkered, but it was next to near IMPOSSIBLE for me to even tell when it was the sharpest, especially with the patterns i used from kentech with the X's and whatnot. Even trying to use real world TV material was next to impossible. So if anyone is still alive who has a xbr970 i'd definitely leave that tweak alone and leave it to a professional with better trained eyes of what to look for. I just kept my defaults for that.


However it's been a few years and decided to check how my other setting were doing. Ended up tweaking of the Convergence settings a bit, got them much tighter than where they were at ( i tweaked them a few years ago, but they were off) I thought that would be all i would do, but now it's a week later and i find myself going back and fourth on the geometry, trying to get it better, which is kind of dumb on my part, cause now I'm just going to have to redo the convergence after getting the geometry re -done again  But i decided for a clean fresh start, and pretty much knowing every setting nowadays for the settings i decided to go mid point on the geo settings and start over. I got really good results and should have kept them but I'm still going for a better look. I know about the pitfalls and how some lines are these sets are out of whack unless you place magnets on the back, but i'm really having problems with those damn VCEN and VPIN settings. Just when i think i get them as straight as i can , i put ona news ticker that scrolls and WHEEEEEEEEEE! loop d loop and dancing across the screen.It's annoying me.


Well back to tweaking! This set still has the worst geometry i have ever seen.


Oh also after re reading the sony service codes topic i decided to fine tune my sharpness.


I decided it's stupid to be afraid of the sharpness and not to just turn it to 0 ( especially on these sets) I even now have a little clear mode set, and put some of the MID5 settings on to enhance the picture. ( all done with test patterns so no ringing is present)


I have MHLY-3 and MHYE-3 and it really helps, When HBO was off the air a few nights ago i used there color bar pattern to redo my settings and noticed with those up i didn't see a line ringing when making the colors even, MHLY fixed that. Then again it does the opposite when using my xbox 360 with adjacent color bars so who knows. Also i set SYSM to 2 instead of 3.

color is now:

RYR-14

RYB-13

GYR-6

GYB-5



fixed GAMM too and SBRT. SBRT is now at 30, brightness 50.

GAMM-1

GAMS-3

GAMG3

GAMB-3


----------



## ClayPigeon

LOL lucky for me i posted about 500 times in this topic and was able to find some of my old geo setting values. Found one that got me where i want to be, Horziontal lines are much better than where i had them at especially in regards to VCEN/VPIN. Now just a little tweaking to even things out and should be all good! Then back to D-conv.


----------



## kennais

Exactly that just happened to my 970. I read your thread, did what you said, and Voila, TV is back.

Thanks,


----------



## otk

for the hell of it the other day i took the cable from my DVR and plugged it directly into the tv and scanned for channels


i think it detected about 60 digital and 20 analog


so i started channel surfing and when i got up into the 80s i stumbled across on-demand channels. i could see what other people were watching. i could even see them fast forwarding and stuff like that


i have no idea where this was coming from but thought it was funny as hell


it was even picking up HBO on-demand. someone was watching Boardwalk Empire


i have comcast


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ck100* /forum/post/18078381
> 
> 
> Anything new going on?



WoW, it's been almost a year since my last post and what a year it's been. Below are a couple updated pictures. Forget the pictures, I'll just give ya the video w/ pictures tour. I got the boxes unpacked and put new paint on the walls, wife didn't want me to paint the area behind the TV black so dark brown is what I got, it seems to do the job. I also threw out those little speakers, replaced them with 2 nice ones and I'm so glad I did. My XBR970 is still kicken, got the Elite360 back from repair center but with the fall of Reach this September I upgraded to the new 360s w/250hdd (awesome machine, whisper quiet!)




P.S. Wife and I will become Grandparents in Summer of 2011.


----------



## work4mike

Black Friday is coming up around and sadly, I am seriously thinking of letting my XBR970 go... how much is it going for these days on craigs?


Thx for any advice... :-(


----------



## hyghwayman

Quote:

Originally Posted by *work4mike* 
Black Friday is coming up around and sadly, I am seriously thinking of letting my XBR970 go

























...
Quote:

Originally Posted by *work4mike* 
how much is it going for these days on craigs?
prob. not as much as you would like to hear










Found two xbr models in my area 1st was @ $100.oo and 2nd for $350.oo, best of luck on finding a buyer these days. Most people have fell for the LCD, Plasma hype.


I have my XBR970 in my Man Cave and the picture is still awesome. Some day I'll upgrade I'm sure, I'm just not ready myself.

















Sincerely,

hyghwayman


----------



## JayPSU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *work4mike* /forum/post/19480888
> 
> 
> Black Friday is coming up around and sadly, I am seriously thinking of letting my XBR970 go... how much is it going for these days on craigs?
> 
> 
> Thx for any advice... :-(



Believe me when I tell you that it's worth WAY more than what you'd get for it. I have absolutely no intentions of ever selling mine since the picture is amazing and I'd never get what I want for it back.


----------



## rmd68

A few years ago when I looked for my first HDTV, I came across this site. After a lot of research into Plasma and LCD (no LED-LCD at the time), I found a great amount of enthusiasm for the Sony KD 34XBR970. At the time of my initial research, the technology in flat panel HDTVs was limited, and the Sony KD 34XBR970 reigned king of the HDTVs in the eyes of many.



My question is in regard of how the Sony KD 34XBR970 stands up too the technology of today? Is it still the King, or has it finally been usurped? I have been reading of the limited to zero input lag on CRTs, and I have renewed my interest in this TV. Thanks for the input in advance.


----------



## E63SB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rmd68* /forum/post/19597781
> 
> 
> A few years ago when I looked for my first HDTV, I came across this site. After a lot of research into Plasma and LCD (no LED-LCD at the time), I found a great amount of enthusiasm for the Sony KD 34XBR970. At the time of my initial research, the technology in flat panel HDTVs was limited, and the Sony KD 34XBR970 reigned king of the HDTVs in the eyes of many.
> 
> 
> 
> My question is in regard of how the Sony KD 34XBR970 stands up too the technology of today? Is it still the King, or has it finally been usurped? I have been reading of the limited to zero input lag on CRTs, and I have renewed my interest in this TV. Thanks for the input in advance.



I still have my 970. It sits in the back room hooked up to a top of the line Denon Blu-Ray player and a PS3. I have it connected to a high end analog stereo system, too. I just bought a 55" Sony NX810 LED-LCD panel for a formal room. It's beautiful. But that's when it's turned off. It's quite an impressive design.


I turned on the 970 after not using it for several months. I don't watch a lot of TV, mostly films on DVD. The 970's image is simply scrumptious.


The NX810 was delivered yesterday. It doesn't compare to the 970. Sure, it's nice and big. And after watching it for a while, you get used to the mediocre image. It's big and it immerses you. But you realize that we've been dumbed down with the new technology, just like with compressed music (MP3) and compressed images (digital cameras.) But we'll all get used to it over time. Without a CRT to compare, nobody will know what they're missing.


The only downside to the 970 is the weight and the screen size limitation. It's just too impossible (money, size and weight wise) to build big screen CRTs. But because it's so heavy, mine is still with me. I'm glad for that.


You'll be okay with a new LCD panel. You'll get used to it. Just don't stand 1-2 feet away or you'll be surprised at how horrible it really is in comparison to the 970. And at 10 feet away you'll still see that it has no true blacks. Oh, and be sure that you are facing perfectly perpendicular to the screen. Any off axis viewing makes it unwatchable. Lag isn't the issue, it's the overall picture quality. They cannot compare to a quality HD CRT.


But all that said, if you want big, then you have no choice. And if when 970 dies, then you have no choice. You'll have to settle for second best someday.


----------



## rosenken

Got one for sale, works great. Listed in Chicago craigslist. I'm not allowed to post a URL, just search for KD34XBR970 on Chicago craigslist or PM me here.


----------



## aroostook67

Hi everyone. I'm Vince, and I just got my first HDTV, a 34XBR960 with matching stand. I have a question on the stand itself. Mine has what looks like two spots to mount the glass tray for the DVD player. The front supports are long, so my glass rests in the bottom position. My question: Is there an option to get a second glass so I can fill the upper slot, or is it a single tray at a time thing? Sure would be nice to have 2 shelves instead of one. Looks like in addition to the glass shelf itself, I would need the black bracket in the rear and _*something*_ to support it up front?


Thank you!


Vince


----------



## JRod7

Is there any certain way you have to push Display, 5, Vol+ and Power to get into the service menu? Seems not to work every way I've tried and the TV either won't power on or powers on without the service menu. I've tried Display,5 and Power and Display, 5, Vol+, Picture and Power as well.


----------



## rtmach

make sure your pointing the remote towards the tv, then display,5, volume up then power button at a quick pace and one at a time.


----------



## raouliii

Quote:

Originally Posted by *JRod7* 
Is there any certain way you have to push Display, 5, Vol+ and Power to get into the service menu? Seems not to work every way I've tried and the TV either won't power on or powers on without the service menu. I've tried Display,5 and Power and Display, 5, Vol+, Picture and Power as well.
Always write down the current settings BEFORE making adjustments and NEVER attempt a reset.


----------



## Suhaib

Hey guys, just picked one up. how can you eliminate bowing, overscan, and slight blurriness in the lower left corner via the service menu? this thread is massive, and i can't find a service menu guide or something. thanks


----------



## Guppy-SM-

Having a issue like CK100 did on page 105 of this post. My tv is over 4 years old and has worked great until the last few months when it starting getting blurry on the left side. It's hard to read any text on the left side of the tv, especially when looking at the tv guide menu. If anyone knows if or how CK100 got this fixed, please let me know.

Thanks in advance,

Gup


----------



## freemeat

Help on weird issue on bottom. So I made some adjusments under MID1, and when the service menu is on my tv looks great, no problem at the bottom of the tv. The problem is basically the bottom 1/4 of an inch all the way across goes at a 45 degree or so angle, so a straight line down instead of pointing to six oclock points to 8 or so.


What I've discovered by running a grid image on my PS3 is that the problem isn't there on 480 but it is a problem on 720p and 1080i. So whatever the MID1 setting is doing is only changing 480.


How do I make adjustments to 720p and 1080i to get rid of the problem?


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freemeat* /forum/post/19981486
> 
> 
> ......So I made some adjusments under MID1.....What I've discovered by running a grid image on my PS3 is that the problem isn't there on 480 but it is a problem on 720p and 1080i. So whatever the MID1 setting is doing is only changing 480.
> 
> 
> How do I make adjustments to 720p and 1080i to get rid of the problem?



What settings were you adjusting and why?


----------



## freemeat

Quote:

Originally Posted by *raouliii* 
What settings were you adjusting and why?
I was changing these settings as I had too much overscan.


MID1/DHPH - horizontal position

MID1/DVPH - vertical position

MID1/MDHS - horizontal scale

MID1/MDVS - vertical scale


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freemeat* /forum/post/19982832
> 
> 
> I was changing these settings as I had too much overscan.
> 
> 
> MID1/DHPH - horizontal position
> 
> MID1/DVPH - vertical position
> 
> MID1/MDHS - horizontal scale
> 
> MID1/MDVS - vertical scale



Does the problem go away when you return to the original settings? Have you already completed overscan adjustments in 2170D-1 & 2170D-2? What guide are you using for these adjustments?


----------



## freemeat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raouliii* /forum/post/19986403
> 
> 
> Does the problem go away when you return to the original settings? Have you already completed overscan adjustments in 2170D-1 & 2170D-2? What guide are you using for these adjustments?



I haven't tried that. I don't know what those settings are you listed. Is there a guide somewhere in this thread that talks about all the service menu tweaks?


Clearly my problem is only in 720p and 1080i, not 480.


The guide I found online only showed those 4 settings in MID1, with no links to anything else.

http://www.robertwrose.com/2007/06/o...-34xbr970.html 



> Quote:
> Overscan on the Sony KD-34XBR970
> 
> By gfm on June 9, 2007 3:45 PM | 1 Comment | No TrackBacks
> 
> My KD-34XBR970 shipped from the factory with a fair bit of overscan... about 10% of the picture on the left and right is cut off, and about 5% on the top and bottom. Sony customer care said they would be more than happy to fix it, but that requires moving a 200lb TV to a local TV repair shop...
> 
> 
> You can address the overscan yourself by putting the TV into service mode and adjusting the display parameters. Obviously you can really screw up your TV good doing this, so beware..
> 
> 
> To enter service mode turn the TV off then press DISPLAY, 5, VOLUME+, POWER. The current parameter group appears in the top-left and the current parameter appears below it. You can change parameters with 1 and 4, parameter groups with 2 and 5, and the parameter setting with 3 and 6. To save a parameter setting hit MUTING, then ENTER. You have to save each parameter setting individually. I would recommend you write down the default for your TV before you change anything! Here are some parameters I found useful for adjusting overscan:
> 
> 
> MID1/DHPH - horizontal position
> 
> MID1/DVPH - vertical position
> 
> MID1/MDHS - horizontal scale
> 
> MID1/MDVS - vertical scale


----------



## PathofNeo

Even though I'm having a problem with my 34XBR960.. I thought I would post in this thread.


I picked up a 34XBR960 off Craigslist and everything seemed fine but now I notice blurring on pretty much any source. Xbox, dvd player, etc with component, hdmi, or composite cables whenever someone or an object goes across the screen fast I see trails for a split second. I notice especially in the dark (when I do most of my viewing).


I don't remember this happening on my first 960. The first one's power supply died so I gave it away. Then bought a plasma. Wasn't thrilled with it and now have myself another 960 since it was obviously the best display I ever had (including my now Kuro). But I'm thinking the one I got is defective or just worn out. It didn't cost much.. mostly the hassle of moving.


So... this brings me to the 970 thread.


Right now someone has a 970 in my area claiming perfect condition for a couple hundred and before I check it out (this time will inspect better) I need to know how exactly it stacks up to the 960.


I've had the 960 for years and the reason I got it was due to the super fine pitch. I love sitting up close and seeing all the detail in Xbox 360 games and Blu-rays. From what I remember in the stores years ago... despite the 970 NOT having the super fine pitch, it still seemed sharper and better overall quality than the majority of panels made today.


So is it considered as sharp or sharper as most other CRTs in it's class? I'll be sitting 3-4 ft because I enjoy being immersed. Sitting this close never bothered me. I was always a foot from my 21" trinitron anyway.


Final question...


The other nitpicky thing I DID NOT LIKE about the 960 was the fact that it was almost too dark. I'm not talking about black levels, but rather no matter what settings I applied there always seemed like it had a filter and just seemed dark and dull. It was sharp and accurate as all hell, but just darker than I like. I've read that the 970 has a brighter, punchier picture by design and this intrigued me. Does this mean that the blacks aren't as good on the 970? Do they suffer to get that slightly punchier pic or what?


I enjoy deep hole blacks (tv vanishes on dark scene with lights out) and an overall accurate picture. Not sure if I want to gamble on another 960, but I may if my expectations are too high. The other one I considered was the 40XBR800. This is the 40" 4:3. I'm not sure how that compares to the 960/970 but it's a big picture. I'm thinking 4:3 sources may stretch too much and hinder quality but I dunno. Anyways, what do you guys think?


I appreciate all help!!


----------



## MobiusBP

I have the KD-30XS955 and a GDM-FW900, both CRT's and both do the "trails" you describe. I'm pretty sure its just the phosphor not "going dark fast enough" kind of thing. It's just like that. Now, if that residule trail takes a shorter amount of time on non-SuperFinePitch tubes? Im not sure. But i doubt it.


The blurring issue you have im not sure. I've only owned one CRT HDTV so i really cant compare, but my XS955 isnt as sharp as say our Toshiba LCD. But from 4 feet away i really cant tell a difference, except in maybe the corners.


Thirdly, i hear you about the "darkness" of these set. One thing i really like about LCD's is they can get bright yet have good contrast. It may be the age of my set, but ive lost to some FPS online games because a character model was up against a dark wall, during the night and on my screen really couldn't see the details. But there's a lot of variables that I cant control (like how a video game cant really be a source to talk about for image references.







)


The 40" 4:3 sets are even bigger monsters compared to the 30/34XBR's lol. I personally love the behemoth size of CRT's in general. They just seem "right' to me. On the topic of that 40XBR800, Ive read in a lot of places that it wasn't really the most reliable set in the world. BUT, otoh if its been working up until now, im pretty sure it wont give out anytime soon. And a 40" 4:3 screen can (i think) display a larger picture even when letterboxed compared to a 34XBR960.




960 vs 970. I don't know. If your 960 as you say is broken because of blurriness, i might jump on the 970. But if its just the "trails" that are bothering you, i don't think either the 40XBR800 or the XBR970 will be any different. Good luck!


----------



## PathofNeo

Thanks for the reply Mobius.


I believe it's just the phosphor trails now that I've tested it further. It's exactly what it is, and can only be seen in an all dark environment.


But I've got to the bottom of my 'darkness' problem... it's because I don't the the 'N' model. Mine has the anti-reflect coating on it and now others are telling me that this causes it to be darker. My last XBR960N obviously didn't have that coating and was quite a bit brighter. I didn't know there was a difference.


So now I'm stuck with this model, but as you said the trails aren't too bad. This is probably the one area that I'm sensitive too coming from the Kuro for 2 years. I'm not gonna lie I didn't see the first hint of trailing on that tv. But in all other areas these CRTs blow new panels away IMO.


I'll probably put it on Craigslist and hopefully someone can get it out of my house.. for free. Then I'll start my quest for one with no coating on it. I really want my old tv back!


----------



## jcm42398

Does anyone have an idea of where I can buy the old sony stand that matches this TV? Anyone have one they are getting rid of?










Thanks,


John


----------



## dac086

Has anyone tried running 3d movie off a ps3 on this tv? I wonder if it will work.


----------



## Borinkito

When watching HD TV ONLY, after a period of time the WHOLE screen will turn green and stay that way until we turn the tv completely off and wait a few minutes and turn it on, then it will be fine until like 10 minutes later or some other period of time and the same thing happens. But this only happens in HD mode, not the non-HD channels. It's really wierd? I've changed the HDMI cables and still nothing? I haven't played with any of the set-up menu settings.


Obviously this TV isn't in warranty...any ideas or help out there?!!! Please and thank you!!!


It turns out she has a 960 not a 970...so technically the wrong thread...sorry...


Also, I'm going to freecycle this thing if I can't get it fixed, which is a damn shame seeing as this is the cleanest crispest picture I've ever seen...


----------



## Bosstone74

I have a PC I am going to hook up to my KD-34XBR970. My Video card also does sound through HDMI, will tv also do the audio through the HDMI cable?


----------



## jsmith967

Yes, it will also do sound through the hdmi.


----------



## daschrier

Last night, my 34xbr970 made a loud electronic buzz saw type sound and shut off. Whenever I plug it back in, it makes the same sound 1-3 times, then the standby light flashes 6 times. The screen never comes on.


Based on the other crt issue thread, it's a bad chip/board. Anyone have a more specific idea of the issue, and if it's even worth fixing?


----------



## RyanHomsey

I'm just curious if anyone happens to know the extent of settings in the service menu that would be related to greyscale and color gamut calibration?


Did some searching throughout this thread and came up empty handed.


Im looking for either a 10 point IRE R,G,B adjustments / RGB high end.low end adjustments ... then, possibly, color and hue adjustments for the primary and secondary colors.


Any idea if any of that is available in the service menu?


I ask because I recently invested in a meter and have been working on my LG lcd. Now that I've got a handle on how to calibrate I'd like to see what I can do with my old Sony 34" 970 here.


Thanks for any input you guys can provide!


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RyanHomsey* /forum/post/20832916
> 
> 
> I'm just curious if anyone happens to know the extent of settings in the service menu that would be related to greyscale and color gamut calibration? ....Thanks for any input you guys can provide!



There are R, G, B cuts and drive parameters for greyscale cal. There are also R & G color and hue parameters for the color decoder cal.


----------



## RyanHomsey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raouliii* /forum/post/20834575
> 
> 
> There are R, G, B cuts and drive parameters for greyscale cal. There are also R & G color and hue parameters for the color decoder cal.



Good to know! Looks like I got another TV to calibrate! Thanks for the help.


----------



## hyghwayman

I'm happy to say my KD-34XBR970 is still kickin out an awesome picture.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyghwayman* /forum/post/20965888
> 
> 
> I'm happy to say my KD-34XBR970 is still kickin out an awesome picture.



same here


----------



## Bob Coxner

And one more. I keep getting tempted by the dropping prices on larger LCDs but I can't give up the gorgeous picture on this tv.


Mine's about 4 1/2 years old now.


----------



## hyghwayman

I am going into my tv's service menu to make some adjustments to correct bowing at the upper left corner of the screen. I also know to write down original settings before changing anything.

Wish me luck!


----------



## JA Fant

IME, one will not find a better CRT than the 960/970.


----------



## alf717

Hope no one minds me bumping this but someone in a local ad is selling this TV for $125. I want to get a TV like this to hook up my old game consoles to. Does anyone have any experience with how a GameCube or Wii looks like hooked up to this TV? I have plans to even hook up my older consoles through S-video or whatever turns out to be the best setup for each console.


----------



## hyghwayman

The picture will look much better on this 970 than any lcd or plasma ever could.


----------



## poiski_duraka

Hi everyone, just coming aboard to start posting and I am the proud owner of this 970 model Sony Wega. It rocks and I was very fortunate to get it dirt cheap from a guy who had 'upgraded' to an LCD. He told me when I went to look it over that he hated parting with it. He said his wife and him decided to let it go because they have a small boy and were worried about the TV crushing him if he went to grab at it in their living room. I had a Toshiba 34" direct view I bought back in 2004 and remembered its quality at 720p. I didn't hesitate to buy it after making sure it worked. Moving it was indeed a major task and I don't plan to do that kind of heavy lifting ever again!


But I'm very happy to have it!


----------



## hyghwayman

poiski_duraka,

Welcome to the fourms and congrats on your find, the last Sony CRT HDTV released in North America.


----------



## baja7475




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcm42398* /forum/post/20161216
> 
> 
> Does anyone have an idea of where I can buy the old sony stand that matches this TV? Anyone have one they are getting rid of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> John



I bought a matching stand for my t.v about 3 years ago, unfortunately it was the last one they had. I searched for about a month on-line even before I found mine. There was a lot of out dated websites saying they had one and I would try to purchase one and it would be out of stock.

John, Good luck. Your best bet would be e-bay or craigslist


----------



## signmastr

Anyone know how to re-access the initial setup menu, without losing calibration settings? I need to adjust screen position...


----------



## Freeze Time

My 970 needs the incoming image to be smaller. When using a PS3, the left side gets cut off. For instance, when watching Netflix, all I see is eftflix. When watching Alcatraz on Fox yesterday with an OTA, the bottom right where the Fox logo was cut off the x.


It's also a tad blurry and there is a greenish blob thingie on the right middle of the screen at the edge only seen on bright backgrounds. I bought the TV for $70 so I can't complain too much but I am a little apprehensive about going into the menu settings to mess with stuff.


----------



## signmastr

^ I'm having a similar (xbox360) problem with mine. Initial setup may help, but I don't know how to access it...


----------



## hyghwayman

Old thread I know but happy to say my 970 PQ is still outstanding


----------



## HDTimeShifter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NorthJersey*  /t/644837/the-official-sony-kd-34xbr970-34-hdtv-thread#post_7143226
> 
> 
> then why didn't Sony label this as an HS5xxx instead of xbr970. some are going to think this tv is the successor to the xbr960, which has a lot more features than the 970



Hmm, I never heard of the xbr970 until now, but I have a 34XBR800 which has developed the red screen/shut off with 7 times blinking standby light problem (see related thread here). You have to power cycle once to a few times when this happens, but will stay on for hours and won't repeat the problem for days afterwards. It's in Denver, free for whoever wants it. PM me.


----------



## Master Chef

I accidentally turned on a test pattern while using the service menu. It happened when I saved a setting for horizontal scaling. Would anyone happen to know how to turn it off? I have seen the question asked several times, but it seems those questions were only answered with private messages. Any info or help would be greatly appreciated!

*EDIT:*


I just very patiently looked for PATN and finally found it, and shut it off. I don't know how a PATN got turned on in the first place, as I was no where near it at the time, but Roswell that ends well.


BTW-I originally went into the service mode to correct overscan issues, but while I was there, I adjusted Full Screen mode so that I had a picture I was happy with for non-HD material. Basically, I just cut off a _little_ bit of the top and bottom of the picture, so that a bit of the top was lost, a bit of the bottom was lost, and it was only mildly stretched. Sort of a middle ground between "zoom" and "stretch".


----------



## JA Fant

Keep this thread alive!


----------



## SwiftSweeper

Hi guys,


I am replacing this TV with Panny plasma. This set has been an excellent performer and is in great condition.


What is a going rate on XBR970 now days?


----------



## Bob Coxner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SwiftSweeper*  /t/644837/the-official-sony-kd-34xbr970-34-hdtv-thread/3240#post_23911986
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> I am replacing this TV with Panny plasma. This set has been an excellent performer and is in great condition.
> 
> 
> What is a going rate on XBR970 now days?



Going rate? The proper question is how much you will have to pay someone to haul it away.


I'm in the process of replacing mine and I know I can't even give it away. Who wants a 200 pound monster of a tv these days?


----------



## Floydage

I'd start at 100 bucks since it's in great condition. Best to have the original remote though. Original stand is a huge bonus, of course it may be worth more than the TV to some folks to sit their flat panel on and they can probably move it no issue.


The area he's at is key. I'm in a big metro area so demand is decent.


Need to market it well. Last Sony CRT HDTV released in N. America. Widescreen, built-in HD tuner, HDMI, etc.


Target gamers if there's an ad section for that as they love these sets.


----------



## Bob Coxner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Floydage*  /t/644837/the-official-sony-kd-34xbr970-34-hdtv-thread/3240#post_24053415
> 
> 
> I'd start at 100 bucks since it's in great condition. Best to have the original remote though. Original stand is a huge bonus, of course it may be worth more than the TV to some folks to sit their flat panel on and they can probably move it no issue.
> 
> 
> The area he's at is key. I'm in a big metro area so demand is decent.
> 
> 
> Need to market it well. Last Sony CRT HDTV released in N. America. Widescreen, built-in HD tuner, HDMI, etc.
> 
> 
> Target gamers if there's an ad section for that as they love these sets.



Just don't put the weight or size in the ad.


----------



## Floydage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Coxner*  /t/644837/the-official-sony-kd-34xbr970-34-hdtv-thread/3270#post_24058664
> 
> 
> Just don't put the weight or size in the ad.



Haha, indeed! Unfortunately one should disclose it or fools will show up with no help or just change their minds, who wants to waste their time with that?


Which brings up another 'marketing' point I forgot to add - if you can help load the beast then say it in the ad. I've passed on a few deals because I have no one in my neighborhood to go with me. One lady was practically offering to give me a nice Loewe after starting at a mere $50.


----------



## spimm

Trust me you can sell it. I bought one from ebay for 40 beans to replace my broken Samsung PN60E7000 plasma. My daughter killed the screen with the blu ray remote. If you have kids that love to break your dreams, I suggest buying one of these battle tested tanks cause no remote can break these. Someone will buy it, maybe not for as much as 100 but someone in the same situation as me that wants superior PQ and the strength of armor to protect against flying objects. I agree keep this thread alive!!!!


----------



## SwiftSweeper

Yeah, I am not expecting to sell this set for more than $100. As I mentioned, the set was well cared for (pro mode and half contrast), and it is in great condition (no scratches, dents, and such). I also have the remote and the manual. Granted, I am not against the idea of giving it away if I can not sell it.


As some of you mentioned, this set is excellent for video games (low input lag) and DVDs, and it works well with HD. The picture holds up well to my Sony XBR960 crt and Panasonic ZT60 plasma. If I had space, I would keep it.


Thank you for your input.


----------



## Kevin Goudy

A couple of weeks ago I began to notice that the first 4-5 inches of the left hand side of the screen of my KD-34XBR970 are out of focus. This goes the full height of the screen. There is some slight image doubling and some color separation / rainbow effect.

This occurs regardless of the input. I'm using an antenna for over the air broadcast, Netflix through Apple TV and a DVD player.

I've really enjoyed the TV and would like to keep it alive if possible. Does anyone have any ideas on what the problem is or how to fix it?

Any information or suggestions will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## mrdibbs1208


i dont know if you guys still see this page but the "p" you are referring to is "PTSP"

and you post is very helpful-thanks!


----------



## hyghwayman

? PTSP


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrdibbs1208*  /t/644837/the-official-sony-kd-34xbr970-34-hdtv-thread/3270#post_24289057
> 
> 
> i dont know if you guys still see this page but the "p" you are referring to is "PTSP"
> 
> and you post is very helpful-thanks!


----------



## Floydage

I've been noticing several 'New Members' posting unusual posts and then disappearing, been a few months now. One of 'em deleted his post when I replied with a







, leaving my post hanging there to make me look like an idiot. I did a 'Search This Thread' for "ptsp" and the last post before here was 5 years ago.







We'll see.


----------



## Ratman

I've been here since 2002. If that's the "worst" that happens... that's good.

PTSP is probably Post Traumatic Stress Posting.


----------



## LiquidSnake

 http://www.acronymfinder.com/PTSP.html


----------



## Floydage

I think I currently have Ratman's version as I recently took a Zyrtec. I'm not crazy about the weird affect they have on me but I need to go rake some leaves in the land of cedar [juniper] fever.


I like that one in 'Snake's link titled "Post To See Posts (forums)."


----------



## JAMinor


I'm new to this forum.  Hope I'm posting this to the Sony KD-34XBR970 34” FD Trinitron® WEGA® XBR® HDTV as I should be ...

 

BACKGROUND:   I purchased my Sony KD-34XBR970 34” FD Trinitron® WEGA® XBR® HDTV (a CRT based model) on 11/14/06.  As this was my first HDTV, I was literally amazed by the picture quality and the color.  

 

PROBLEM:  Fast forward eight years later to February, 2014.  The picture quality deteriorated.  Color flares were evident for plum-purple, lime green and lemon yellow.  I called a HDTV Repair Service and, from my description of the problem, they said it sounded as if the picture tube was failing.

 

ATTEMPTS TO RESOLVE THE PROBLEM:   I tried to trouble-shoot the problem by what I read in the Sony Owners Manual and information from Sony’s website.

 

I disconnected the HDTV from the electrical outlet for 30 minutes.  I removed stereo speakers from the room where the HDTV is located.  I restored the HDTV Factory Settings from instructions in the manual.  I restored the HDTV Picture Settings from instructions in the manual.  I changed the HDTV Picture Settings to see if this would make a difference.  I searched the Internet for solutions.  I changed the HDTV from 480i to 480p to 720p to 1080i.  None of what I tried corrected the color flare and picture quality problem.  I also called SONY and they had no suggestions on how to correct the problem.

 

THE MIRACLE HAPPENS:   In late May of 2014, after I ordered a new HDTV, I turned on my Sony KD-34XBR970 34” FD Trinitron® WEGA® XBR® HDTV.  The COLOR FLARE problem was gone.  The PICTURE QUALITY was sharp and clear like the day the HDTV first arrived.  What happened?  If the picture tube was going bad I don’t understand how, all of a sudden, the HDTV problems disappeared.

 

I’ve subscribed to DISH Network from the day I purchased this HDTV.  It was almost as if DISH Network had flipped a switch and now the color flare and picture quality problems were gone.  But I don’t understand how DISH Network could have caused the color flare problem.  DISH Network may have had a role in the picture quality but I don’t know.

 

Has anyone else had this problem?  I’d appreciate knowing what you think caused the color flare and picture quality problem.

 

Thanks in advance for your replies.

 

Jim

 

P.S.  Here's are some examples of what I mean by "color flare."  When watching The Cleveland Show, between his eyes . . . on the bridge of the nose on Cleveland's brown face was the color plum-purple, not brown as it was supposed to be.   Another example . . . when watching the Olympics or MSNBC, depending on the color background, the person's face would have the color plum-purple.  The color plum-purple would be displayed on the person's forehead and sometimes the legs.  The color flare could be anywhere from 1/4 inch wide to 1/2 inch long, and sometimes 1/2 inch wide to 1/2 inch long.  Another example . . . when watching American Dad or Family Guy, faces would be outlined with the color lime-green or lemon-yellow when the outline for the face should have been flesh tone like the rest of the face.

 

Wish I had taken a photo of the problem but unfortunately I didn't.  Hope my explanation of "color flare" helps.  Thanks.


----------



## valenta412


can i use a xbr960 service data chart with a xbr970?? if not does anybody know where i can find a service data manual and/or data sheet for a kd-34xbr970?? please i need help badly. my tv is in need of adjustment badly


----------



## relic1


I drove by a house with one of these sitting on the tree lawn. drove by the next day and it was still there! most tvs get picked up the same day they hit the tree lawn..lol. well i decided to stop and look at it since it looked in very good condition. i know why it was left, it must weigh 250 pounds! someone cut the power cord off as well, prob out of frustration..lol. well, i got a friend to help lift it. ( really needed 3 adults ).  crap! HEAVY!!! put a new cord on it and turned it on, dead..... but had blinking red lights only. then i recall it rained the day before so it was out in rain.. figured it was a no go. well i let it sit over night with the cover off. turned it on the next day and.....BEST PICTURE I HAVE EVER SEEN ON A TUBE TV!...SCORE! what a find. 2006 tv looks great!! i ordered a remote off ebay. $7. we will see how long it will last..


----------



## LiquidSnake

I love stories like that, what model did you find?


----------



## Floydage

Congrats! That is unusual, folks typically cut the cord when stuff quits I guess as a sign to others and/or if they're worried it's an electrical hazard. Might have scavenged the cord though. I found the top/motor of a shop vac that way but it works fine and I used it to replace mine that fried; I suspect they didn't use the proper wet filter or the like and it started sparking...


Just got a Vizio soundbar with wireless subwoofer from my neighbor, it quit on them after a power outage. Wish me luck. If nothing else I can rig up wiring directly to the speakers to use an external amp (no external amp connectors on it).


----------



## Ratman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Floydage*  /t/644837/the-official-sony-kd-34xbr970-34-hdtv-thread/3270#post_24692522
> 
> 
> I guess as a sign to others and/or if they're worried it's an electrical hazard. Might have scavenged the cord though.



I'd say there's a 99.9% chance a "picker" came around did a quick snip for scrap copper.


----------



## Floydage

Yep. If it was a working set I'm surprised the tree lawners didn't put a sign on it or place a 'free' ad on Craigslist. Any chance Mother Nature's rinse&solar-dry could have fixed it?


----------



## homerging




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *relic1*  /t/644837/the-official-sony-kd-34xbr970-34-hdtv-thread/3250_50#post_24691766
> 
> 
> I drove by a house with one of these sitting on the tree lawn. drove by the next day and it was still there! most tvs get picked up the same day they hit the tree lawn..lol. well i decided to stop and look at it since it looked in very good condition. i know why it was left, it must weigh 250 pounds! someone cut the power cord off as well, prob out of frustration..lol. well, i got a friend to help lift it. ( really needed 3 adults ).  crap! HEAVY!!! put a new cord on it and turned it on, dead..... but had blinking red lights only. then i recall it rained the day before so it was out in rain..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> figured it was a no go. well i let it sit over night with the cover off. turned it on the next day and.....BEST PICTURE I HAVE EVER SEEN ON A TUBE TV!...SCORE! what a find. 2006 tv looks great!! i ordered a remote off ebay. $7. we will see how long it will last..


That is a funny story.


The failure to turn on may have been caused by the rain but it may have been caused by a failed MCZ3001D chip which makes the set intermittently fail to turn on sometimes before dying completely. If it fails to turn on again, see these links

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1366567/sony-trinitron-wega-rlod-twenty-dollar-repair-guide/ 
http://www.avsforum.com/t/928945/you-have-a-sony-that-wont-power-on-and-the-standby-light-blinks-help-and-suggesti/ 


These Sonys were often sent out from the factory very badly set up with severe overscan and severe "red push". It is possible to fix these problems in the service menu but respect that a mistake in editing the service menu can brick your television so great caution must be shown while using it. Don't "reset" everything.
http://www.avsforum.com/t/531494/the-sony-service-codes-articles-comments-discoveries/


----------



## mishiwa

I need help with my tv. I press the power button and it makes the noise it usually makes but the screen doesn't come on. But it does come on once every 2 days or so. The stand by red light next to the power button just flashes. Then when I turn it off it turns off too. I'm thinking there is a setting or something that is only letting the screen come on at a certain time every couple days. My parents had it for like 10 years and I recently started using it. So if anyone knows how to help let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## Floydage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishiwa*  /t/644837/the-official-sony-kd-34xbr970-34-hdtv-thread/3270#post_24773618
> 
> 
> I need help with my tv. I press the power button and it makes the noise it usually makes but the screen doesn't come on. But it does come on once every 2 days or so. The stand by red light next to the power button just flashes. Then when I turn it off it turns off too. I'm thinking there is a setting or something that is only letting the screen come on at a certain time every couple days. My parents had it for like 10 years and I recently started using it. So if anyone knows how to help let me know.
> 
> Thanks.



Sounds like the chip problem some Sonys are notorious for, like mentioned in the homerging post right above your post. Count how many blinks the standby light flashes in sequence before pausing and starting a new blink sequence, this indicates the type of problem. There are entire threads on AVS devoted to each type of the most common problems. Note homerging posted a pair of thread links, you may want to copy&paste your post over there including the 'number of blinks' info; also state what model TV you have (I'm assuming it's a 970 since you posted here).


----------



## Windfish

Hello, everyone. I recently bought a 970 from a friend. He is a videophile who takes very good care of his electronics, but the right-edge of the screen has a slight discoloration that appears different colors depending on the background. A red background, for example, yields a purplish discoloration. I can upload a photo if necessary, but do any of you think you can help me out?


----------



## XavierL13

WOW, What a nostalgic old thread!

_*Survivor Sony WEGA XBR CRT: KDX34XBR970, circa July 2014. *_
Just dug out my old paperwork:
Circuit City $549 New Delivered, Purchased Mar/Apr 2007 (3 Yrs 0% Financing); 
Bush Segments TV Stand, Cherry Wood Finish/Tempered Glass Stand $199 (rated to hold 400 lbs+);
5Year Extended Warranty direct from Sony com $89 (never needed/used it).


----------



## Windfish

I have a technician looking at the set right now. He is in the service menu, making adjustments. We have encountered a problem. He connected his Leader LCG-397 pattern generator to display a cross-hatch pattern, and now the TV seems locked on the pattern. Even when the generator is turned off and disconnected, the set is still stuck. When we power down the TV and power it back up, we see snow for a few moments before it returns to displaying this cross-hatch pattern. We have done everything to get out of this. Any help?

EDIT: I am going to make a thread for this. I hope I do not have to junk this awesome TV.


----------



## quad4.0

XavierL13 said:


> WOW, What a nostalgic old thread!
> 
> _*Survivor Sony WEGA XBR CRT: KDX34XBR970, circa July 2014. *_
> Just dug out my old paperwork:
> Circuit City $549 New Delivered, Purchased Mar/Apr 2007 (3 Yrs 0% Financing);
> Bush Segments TV Stand, Cherry Wood Finish/Tempered Glass Stand $199 (rated to hold 400 lbs+);
> 5Year Extended Warranty direct from Sony com $89 (never needed/used it).


That was the last price set when everyone was buying flat screens. I bought mine there-same price, then two days later went into BB to see one-open box set at $800.00! And it had cosmetic damage to the cabinet. Big, heavy, but what a picture! I had both the model under and this-kept the 970.


----------



## turbodood

Kevin Goudy said:


> A couple of weeks ago I began to notice that the first 4-5 inches of the left hand side of the screen of my KD-34XBR970 are out of focus. This goes the full height of the screen. There is some slight image doubling and some color separation / rainbow effect.
> 
> This occurs regardless of the input. I'm using an antenna for over the air broadcast, Netflix through Apple TV and a DVD player.
> 
> I've really enjoyed the TV and would like to keep it alive if possible. Does anyone have any ideas on what the problem is or how to fix it?
> 
> Any information or suggestions will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Its been years since I posted on this thread, but I'd like to follow up onthis post above even if it has been 10 months since he posted it.

I love this TV --- and have banaged to sort through a lot of problems that have developed with the service menu --- to him I would suggest the DCONV section it seems to handle that type of thing in most cases.

In my case though, at this point I can no logner fix it. No matter what I do perhaps the first 2-3 inches on the left side of the screen are just out of focus slightly. It only really bothers me like using it as a computer and trying to read fine text.

A couple things inpacted it, the setting called DF seems help slightly and Ithink it was DHPW helped but that moves the image to the right --- I tured to move it back over using other settings but in the end I wasn't able to get it any better than when I started. CADJ seems liike it might help but even movie it one notch makes it worse.

I still think its probably fixable but its not with any one setting this time -- probably a combination of them.

Also Since this has developed over the past year plus I have a thought as to what is causing it. I have always had speakers near the TV but at least 3 or 4 inches away from the stand the tv is on. Around then I got a blu-ray player on it and its cord was just barely long enough to reach so I moved the speaker closer to the point where its now only 1 inch away. I guess I will try moving it to the other side now but I wonder if it might have caused permament damage already. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## barrelbelly

turbodood said:


> Its been years since I posted on this thread, but I'd like to follow up onthis post above even if it has been 10 months since he posted it.
> 
> I love this TV --- and have banaged to sort through a lot of problems that have developed with the service menu --- to him I would suggest the DCONV section it seems to handle that type of thing in most cases.
> 
> In my case though, at this point I can no logner fix it. No matter what I do perhaps the first 2-3 inches on the left side of the screen are just out of focus slightly. It only really bothers me like using it as a computer and trying to read fine text.
> 
> A couple things inpacted it, the setting called DF seems help slightly and Ithink it was DHPW helped but that moves the image to the right --- I tured to move it back over using other settings but in the end I wasn't able to get it any better than when I started. CADJ seems liike it might help but even movie it one notch makes it worse.
> 
> I still think its probably fixable but its not with any one setting this time -- probably a combination of them.
> 
> Also Since this has developed over the past year plus I have a thought as to what is causing it. I have always had speakers near the TV but at least 3 or 4 inches away from the stand the tv is on. Around then I got a blu-ray player on it and its cord was just barely long enough to reach so I moved the speaker closer to the point where its now only 1 inch away. I guess I will try moving it to the other side now but I wonder if it might have caused permament damage already. Thoughts anyone?



Try degaussing (demagnetizing) it, if you can find an old vinyl Deguassing gun cheaply. They're out there. I have one myself. Anyway...take the cover off the TV. Make sure the TV is always turned off while moving it around or removing the cover. They are finicky. And even moving a few inches while on can throw your convergence and edge detail off. With the TV off...just pull the trigger on the deguasser around the back of the tube and the front. Turn it on and see if that fixed your problem. You may also find a TV repairman who still has a degaussing ring laying around. He may loan it to you and show you how to work it. Or better yet...do it for you cheaply. Those kind are really good & powerful. And easily fixes distorted images caused by unshielded loudspeaker magnetization. Good luck.


----------



## FG201

hello guys, I as of today own an xbr970. What are recommended settings/calibrations for it? I mostly will use it for ps2 and wii games, so if there is some sort of input lag setting to disable by all means I am all ears :devil:


----------



## MCalvert1

FG201 said:


> hello guys, I as of today own an xbr970. What are recommended settings/calibrations for it? I mostly will use it for ps2 and wii games, so if there is some sort of input lag setting to disable by all means I am all ears :devil:


The beauty with these TVs is that there is virtually no lag, and therefore no need for a mode that limits lag (game mode, pc mode). I stopped by this thread for the first time in a long time to see how people's sets were fairing these days.

I was able to pick up a Sony 50W800B open box at Best Buy for a ridiculously low price, but I'm not sure if I want to swap it out with the 970 or not. I play a lot of games on mine and I love it for the lack of motion blur and aforementioned lack of input lag. What I don't care for now though is overscan and lack of clarity in some XBox One and PS4 games. For instance, I find the text in GTA5 to be nearly unreadable because of the screen size mixed with the lack of sharpness needed to display such tiny letters.

It's also a beast. With the small den that I have it in (roughly 8 x 10), the miniscule footprint of the LED screen would make a difference. I hate the idea of giving the 970 up, but I have no place to stash it away.

Does anyone have a similar story? What did you decide to do, and are you happy with your decision?

MjC


----------



## turbodood

barrelbelly said:


> Try degaussing (demagnetizing) it, if you can find an old vinyl Deguassing gun cheaply. They're out there. I have one myself. Anyway...take the cover off the TV. Make sure the TV is always turned off while moving it around or removing the cover. They are finicky. And even moving a few inches while on can throw your convergence and edge detail off. With the TV off...just pull the trigger on the deguasser around the back of the tube and the front. Turn it on and see if that fixed your problem. You may also find a TV repairman who still has a degaussing ring laying around. He may loan it to you and show you how to work it. Or better yet...do it for you cheaply. Those kind are really good & powerful. And easily fixes distorted images caused by unshielded loudspeaker magnetization. Good luck.


Thanks for the reply! Well I talked to a local repair shop and apperently a lot of these things have been going by the wayside lately. They said it likely has a 'weak tube' ... at this point I have issues with color, and not only sharpness but the the doubling around the edges is getting worse and I still can't get it to correct with the service menu anymore.

Oddly though for a couple days it did go back to near perfect -- one time I turned it off and there was an odd flasha nd noise and the next time It turned it on the color and brightness were dim but after it warmed up it was pretty much prefect.

This brings me to the only other thing the shop said it could be and I'm wondering if anybody has experienced this. There is a high voltage control that they said can sometimes be adjusted to to fix the problem.

I'm actually looking for another 960 or 970 but between the logistics of moving them and not knowing how many miles are on the one you are getting ... its a tough.


----------



## Kevin Goudy

*Follow up on screen problem*

I haven't looked at this thread for a long time so I'm posting a follow up to my post on 12-13-13 when I had the problem with the screen on my KD-34XBR970.
My problem went away and has never come back. I only did two things. 
1) I played with the tilt correction and vertical correction (page 46 of the manual) which apparently sometimes needs attention after moving the TV. 
2) I unplugged the TV and let it sit for a day before plugging it back in and turning it on.
I had been moving the TV around before the problem started but I can't say for sure what caused the problem or why it went away.
All I know is that it's cured.
Kevin


----------



## turbodood

Another issue, the red light that usually blinks only when it is turning on, is now blinking all the time -- even when it is off. 5 blinks --- did some searching and it sounds like its the classic power supply problem.


----------



## NE_austin

*Further weird geometry problems*

Hey all-- as anyone who buys one of these ends up, I've become very well-versed in the workings and service menu codes for the KD-34 over the last few months as I've attempted to correct the geometry and make everything scroll smoothly. I've hit a brick wall with something that looks like this:

|( )||||( )|
|( )||||( )|
|( )||||( )/

Any guesses as to what service menu options might help me mush down the bumps on either side of the screen? SLIN sort of fixes it, but I've maxed it out at zero and can't go any further. It seems like I need something like a left-right equivalent of UVLN and LVLN (or whatever the upper/lower squishers are), The weird pin in the bottom right I can deal with; the bumps are too much for me, especially playing old side-scrolling video games. Any insight is appreciated.


----------



## barrelbelly

Early this month, I finally got to move upstairs to the top floor of my apartment building to a much larger layout. Overlooking lovely Downtown Maynard MA. Very nice! So I finally got to setup my dormant...and in waiting KD-34XBR970 on the new matching SU 36 stand in the living room. It was an immediate and noticeable PQ upgrade over the 40" LG LCD/LED I had downstairs. Angled out between adjacent walls It looks cosmetically great. And more like a real TV IMO. The setup surprisingly does not take up very much room at all...as the LR is pretty spacious. I cut the cable cord. And went with Roku/Slingtv/Digital over air broadcasts/Amazon Prime. I couldn't be happier. And ditto for my wallet. After the upfront equipment costs (heavily discounted with signup deals) I'm saving over $100 per month. And native PQ up to pure 1080i is much better than the heavily compressed cable video.


At some point I will add a 1080p BenQ 1085ST to the mix for HDDVD. Blu Ray, DVD movies only. I'll throw the Pic on the neutral beige wall...and store the projector away when not in use. As my XBR 970 will be my HDTV workhorse until it or I die! I simply love the picture this HDTV presents. It is unmatched by anything out there that I have seen. Sure...I've seen sharper images in new tech. But the XBR 970 "Fatboy" has them all beat in all other areas (especially blacks & shadow detail). While being just fine on sharpness IMO.


Which leads me to this bold statement. The Boldest thing Sony could do IMO would be to really refine and relaunch CRT as a niche High end (mid display size) tech IMO. While focusing on projectors (including Laser CRT) for big screen differentiation. Go with the newer light weight direct view tech that was market ready. And throw options out there ranging from 32"-42"...clocking in at no more than 100lbs. And it can be done with todays technology and materials. Make them all capable of scaling resolutions natively from 480i/p-4k x 2k/p. Price them at $1500-$$3000 based on features like HDR & etc. Place them at better retail or sell direct. Sit back...and watch every production run sell out. Before other manufacturers get the CRT religion again. And jump back in. This unbelievably beautiful technology (CRT) could be revived profitably for a few IMO.


----------



## nx211

barrelbelly said:


> ...As my XBR 970 will be my HDTV workhorse until it or I die! I simply love the picture this HDTV presents. It is unmatched by anything out there that I have seen. Sure...I've seen sharper images in new tech. But the XBR 970 "Fatboy" has them all beat in all other areas (especially blacks & shadow detail). While being just fine on sharpness IMO...



That's a good way to characterize it. *Sharpness* is ok to adequate with Blu-ray on the 970, IMO. 5 years ago I would have used stronger terms to describe sharpness with Blu-ray on the 970, but now, after seeing the new 4K panels displaying native 4K feeds - in terms of *sharpness*, the good old 970 is showing its age. It's no longer competitive with sharpness, but good enough.

However, considering most of the other parameters that make up the displayed image: the far superior color gamut, black levels, gray scale and perfect motion being the most noticeable aspects to me, I couldn't agree more, still, in the year 2015, the 970 still puts all LCD/LED panels to shame when it comes to summing up all aspects of picture quality.


----------



## nx211

barrelbelly said:


> ...So I finally got to setup my dormant...and in waiting KD-34XBR970 on the new matching SU 36 stand in the living room. It was an immediate and noticeable PQ upgrade over the 40" LG LCD/LED I had downstairs. Angled out between adjacent walls It looks cosmetically great. And more like a real TV IMO...



Care to post a pic? I'm sure that looks pretty cool.


nx211


----------



## barrelbelly

nx211 said:


> Care to post a pic? I'm sure that looks pretty cool.
> 
> 
> nx211


 I sure will. I'll get around to it over the weekend. So stay tuned.


----------



## mcktofu

*TV Stand Replacement*

Hi AVS Friends,

I haven't participated here much since the days of BD vs. HDDVD but still passively benefited from the wealth of knowledge stored here on my subsequent home theater builds. I'm reviving this thread now and calling upon fellow XBR970 owners' insights on where I might find a replacement TV stand for this unit.

My family recently moved this past weekend and the moving company completely destroyed the TV stand (picture included). I was using the Bush Furniture VS47136 (as suggested in a separate AVS thread "Whats a good stand for the KD34XBR970?"). This stand was not designed specifically for the 970, but it did the job just fine and was a nice color match too. Thankfully this was the only thing damaged from the move, and the display itself is perfectly fine. The moving company has offered to replace the stand, or comparable, but the problem of course is finding something that can support the 200+ lbs. this TV is packing.

My searches have turned up fairly empty, so I look forward to seeing what other options might be available that I haven't been exposed to yet.

Thanks!


mcktofu


----------



## mcktofu

mcktofu said:


> Hi AVS Friends,
> 
> I haven't participated here much since the days of BD vs. HDDVD but still passively benefited from the wealth of knowledge stored here on my subsequent home theater builds. I'm reviving this thread now and calling upon fellow XBR970 owners' insights on where I might find a replacement TV stand for this unit.
> 
> My family recently moved this past weekend and the moving company completely destroyed the TV stand (picture included). I was using the Bush Furniture VS47136 (as suggested in a separate AVS thread "Whats a good stand for the KD34XBR970?"). This stand was not designed specifically for the 970, but it did the job just fine and was a nice color match too. Thankfully this was the only thing damaged from the move, and the display itself is perfectly fine. The moving company has offered to replace the stand, or comparable, but the problem of course is finding something that can support the 200+ lbs. this TV is packing.
> 
> My searches have turned up fairly empty, so I look forward to seeing what other options might be available that I haven't been exposed to yet.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> mcktofu


Few more things to add:

- Unfortunately, the stand is not repairable. The structural integrity is completely compromised with many of the brackets and screws that held the pieces of particle board together off-center and/or caused the board piece to splinter off at those points.

- The manufacture, Bush Furniture, no longer carries this item or any replacement parts for this stand.

- If you live in the greater Los Angeles metropolitan area and have a stand for sell, let me know. In a similar thought, feel free to pass me any classified posts (craigslist, penny saver, etc.) you find that might also fit this need.

Thanks, again!


----------



## Floydage

There were some posts on stands several months ago (but not that many posts ago - ghost land). Seemed like it was this thread or the 960. Search function works too.


----------



## Shaocaholica

So I know the XBR970 doesn't have the super fine pitch tube, however, I'm curious if that makes any difference on a 480i signal? Lets assume a super clean 480i signal over component/HDMI.


----------



## videoguy57

Shaocaholica said:


> So I know the XBR970 doesn't have the super fine pitch tube, however, I'm curious if that makes any difference on a 480i signal? Lets assume a super clean 480i signal over component/HDMI.


XBR970 will only display 480p and 1080i natively.

480i will be upscaled to 1080i.


----------



## Shaocaholica

GeneraLight said:


> XBR970 will only display 480p and 1080i natively.
> 
> 480i will be upscaled to 1080i.


I guess what I meant was how does scaled 480i look on a high-scan trinitron vs a super fine pitch trinitron. No difference since the resolution is much lower?


----------



## mcktofu

The sad day has come for me to finally part ways with this display.

I do not know where the remote is and there is some slight discoloration in the upper left portion of the screen. If you're interested and reside in the Los Angeles area, send me a message and we'll go from there. You'll need to provide the manpower and vehicular means to transport it off the property. I just want to see the TV go a deserving home!


mcktofu


----------



## beaujac

Hi. I'm new the forum. I own a KD-34xbr970 sony. I had eleven good years of tv watching out of this set. At the end of 2016 my set started to act up. Eventually it would not show a picture. I found on another site the MCZ3001db fix. I had never tried to work on a tv nor did I know anything about soldering. I bought the chips and a solder gun and gave it the old college try. It worked!! My tv was back to it's old self. This lasted about a month and a half and now it will not come on. When I press the power button on the remote it makes the Degaussing sound and it gives me three blinks and that's it. It does not give three blinks pause and give three more blinks. It just gives three blinks. Before I changed out the chips it gave me six blinks pause and six more blinks. Before the tv went out this last time I would start it in the morning it would show some horizontal distortion mid screen that would clear up after a minute. Anyone have any ideas? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tolto

now I own a KV-HR36M90 sony,1080I resolution.


----------



## tolto

Hr36m90


----------



## tolto

Continue


----------



## JA Fant

Nice pics! Guys


----------



## nx211

@tolto
What country did you buy the KV-HR36M90 in, Japan or China? I see it's a super fine pitch like the 34XBR960. Yes, it is a stunning display. I have both the 34XBR960 and the 34XBR970.

Some info on the KV-HR36M90


----------



## tolto

nx211 said:


> @tolto
> What country did you buy the KV-HR36M90 in, Japan or China? I see it's a super fine pitch like the 34XBR960. Yes, it is a stunning display. I have both the 34XBR960 and the 34XBR970.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry，I haven't logged in for a long time,i bought the hr36m90 in China.


----------



## digitalchimes

i still use my xbr970 in a spare bedroom. the tube is still immaculate but all the "HD" inputs stopped working. it started with the hdmi not working "sometimes", switched to component for a while but now all "HD" inputs (hdmi and component) are dead

the composite still works fine and i believe the S-video still works

anyone ever have this issue ?

if the "fix" is cheap i'd like to keep this thing around for a while

if not i'd hate to have to get rid of it

i had a different problem 11 years ago when it was still under warranty (no picture). the fix looked easy. repair man came out, removed the rear board, took it back to his shop, came back a few days later, good as new


----------



## losservatore

Was looking for a CRT to play classic games on it and my local Craigslist have this tv listed, its really worth to get this tv for classic gaming?


----------



## Ratman

If it works and it's free. Sure.


----------



## losservatore

Ratman said:


> If it works and it's free. Sure.


Yes it works but is not free, but extremely cheap. Comes with original remote and manual,no stand.


----------



## JA Fant

digitalchimes said:


> i still use my xbr970 in a spare bedroom. the tube is still immaculate but all the "HD" inputs stopped working. it started with the hdmi not working "sometimes", switched to component for a while but now all "HD" inputs (hdmi and component) are dead
> 
> the composite still works fine and i believe the S-video still works
> 
> anyone ever have this issue ?
> 
> if the "fix" is cheap i'd like to keep this thing around for a while
> 
> if not i'd hate to have to get rid of it
> 
> i had a different problem 11 years ago when it was still under warranty (no picture). the fix looked easy. repair man came out, removed the rear board, took it back to his shop, came back a few days later, good as new





An odd thing to have the dig inputs not working? Hopefully one of the 970 experts here can advise.


----------



## Bahn Yuki

hey folks was wondering if anyone had any ideas to reduce lag on the 970. I picked one up recently and it has 2 frames(31ms) of lag no matter what resolution or input. My friend also has a 970 and his is about 1 frame of lag(14ms). I was wondering if anyone knew what settings could be manipulated as the 970 lacks the HDPT that that 910 and 960 are well known for.

Any help would be greatly appreciated as the lag is very noticeable vs 960 with HDPT on.


----------



## rowan_u

Bahn Yuki said:


> hey folks was wondering if anyone had any ideas to reduce lag on the 970. I picked one up recently and it has 2 frames(31ms) of lag no matter what resolution or input. My friend also has a 970 and his is about 1 frame of lag(14ms). I was wondering if anyone knew what settings could be manipulated as the 970 lacks the HDPT that that 910 and 960 are well known for.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated as the lag is very noticeable vs 960 with HDPT on.


Did you ever figure this out? Just picked up a 970 and not finding much on it (plenty on the 960 though). The service manual offers the following cryptic statement on HDPT (in 2170P-2 section under CLPP) 



Code:


Note;
PT=Bypass MID
(HDPT=0)

I have no idea.


----------

